#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-24
<motaboy> night all!
<Riddell> guid nicht
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Riddell> amu: do you have a working qt 3.3.4 package?  did you look at the debian 3.3.4 package?
<JRe> l
<amu> Riddell: i have
<Riddell> amu: which?
<amu> Riddell: asap a gcc4 with new names
<amu> qt-3.3.4, gcc3
<Riddell> have you looked at the debian 3.3.4 package?  they might have made changes since 3.3.3 I don't know
<amu> yep, installfiles changed, some bugfixes, nothing special 
<amu> ...
<Riddell> amu: did you include their changes?
<amu> there where no code changes, just packaged based, those i did 
<amu> s/packaged/package
<Riddell> groovy
<amu> asap get the 3.3.4 with gcc4 builded i'll upthem all, doko need them, otherwise everything will be 3.3.3 based :P
<Riddell> doko: could you upload the sources to your arts and kdelibs packages you have on people.u.c ?
<amu> Riddell: doko still has 3.3.3 
<Riddell> which is why I havn't asked for the sources to his qt :)
<Riddell> unless you also have arts and kdelibs packages amu?
<amu> ...unfortunately i didnt get buildd working for a rebuild with gcc4  
<Riddell> chroot on dev.kubuntu.org.uk works fine with gcc 4
<Riddell> unfortunatly doko's kdelibs4-dev depends on kdelibs4 not kdelibs4c2 so it's hard to compile anything above that
<amu> Riddell: not now, $wife and $child day's the last 48h :)  
<Riddell> amu: could you put the source to your qt somewhere I can gett i?
<KaiL_> kdelibs4c2 = gcc4-version?
<Riddell> KaiL_: correct, kdelibs4 and arts get a c2 ending, qt looses it's c102 ending
<KaiL_> ah
<KaiL_> already working on your system?
<doko> Riddell?
<Riddell> doko: there's no sources to the arts and kdelibs packages at http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/GCC-4.0/
<doko> kdelibs4-dev depends on kdelibs4c2
<doko> which packages do you use?
<KaiL_> quite interesting: all packages are MUCH smaller....
<Riddell> doko: you're right, ignore me, I'll rebuild my chroot
<KaiL_> kdelibs4: 8.1MB, kdelibs4c2: 7.3MB - would be interesting, if we see that in RAM usage too
<Riddell> KaiL_: I think that's -fvisibility at play
<amu> Riddell: got the source? 
<amu> ^k, packages are ready, need to change my ip for faster download 
<Riddell> amu: yep
<KaiL_> qt3.3.4 and gcc4 at the same time..? to get shure we don't miss some chance to break? ;)
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> KaiL_: fixes twice as many problems :)
<doko> Riddell: the sources are on chinstrap
<Riddell> doko: don't have an account on that yet, who do I ask?
<doko> Riddell: elmo
<Riddell> elmo: can I have an account on chinstrap please?
<amu> doko: http://195.227.106.195/GCC4
<amu> doko: those are the qt3.3.4 & gcc4 
<amu> Riddell: doko: should i continue with kde.all ? 
<Riddell> amu: thought you were on holiday today :)
<amu> i was :) a 2 day's break without net is like 1 month holiday
<amu> packaging now the final one's (qt)
<doko> amu, Riddell: hmm, what about fixing the KDE FTBFS things from bugzilla first ;)
<motaboy> Riddell, amu : I'd suggest to disable -fvisibility, it's broken
<Riddell> motaboy: what's broken about it?
<motaboy> Riddell: The implementation between qt and some kde programs that will bring to strange crashes
<motaboy> Riddell: I'm searching for the bug reports...
<amu> Riddell: do we need the kubuntu_01_qclipboard_hack?
<motaboy> Riddell, amu: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101542
<amu> doko: that's what i asked for ;)
<motaboy> amu, Riddell: The qt problem will not be fixed in the qt3 release cycle.
<motaboy> amu, Riddell: so I think that the patch it's needed
<Riddell> amu: yes, it not fixed until qt 4
<amu> Riddell: did you send madkiss the patch?
<amu> motaboy: thanks
<Riddell> amu: the kubuntu_01_qclipboard_hack one?  no but it was on kde-packager
<doko> amu, so you disable the visibility switch for KDE?
* motaboy loves kubuntu_01_qclipboard_hack or a lot of people will get an unusable konqueror...
<KaiL_> disable visibility would be very bad :(
<amu> doko: let's say otherwise i didnt enabled it :) how i can check it, if it's enabled or not? 
<amu> KaiL_: why? 
<amu> amu@devel:~$ grep visibility qt-x11-free_3.3.4-2ubuntu0.2_i386.build
<amu> amu@devel:~$   
<doko> amu: -fvisibility should be on the commandline 
<KaiL_> spamer packages and faster startup
<KaiL_> grr
<KaiL_> smaller...
<KaiL_> both significant
<motaboy> amu: it's a configure check
<motaboy> amu: do you want a patch to disable it?
<motaboy> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86898
<dato> Riddell: is kubuntu_01_qclipboard_hack the one from qt-copy, i.e. http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/patches/0048-qclipboard_hack_80072.patch?rev=310962&view=markup ?
<doko> motaboy: thanks, fixed it
<motaboy> dato: yes
<dato> motaboy: and does -fsibility cause trouble on i386?
<KaiL_> is there still any use in using gcc4 with out -fvisibility?
<dato> the gentoo bug mentions amd64 and ppc.
<amu> motaboy: yes please
<Riddell> dato: it is
<dato> ok, then our 3.3.4 has it
<motaboy> dato: dunno, What it's said in the bug report is that it's broken independetly from the architecture, maybe on i386 it doesn't crash but I'm not sure
<KaiL_> they always mention amd64 and pcc there, but never i386...
<KaiL_> try with enabled and if to much crashes, disable? 
<KaiL_> and this crash on kasteroirds seams to be a reproducable test for the bug...:)
<motaboy> KaiL_: I used kde 3.4 for some months with visibilty hidden on i386 and I didn't get any crash related to it.
<motaboy> KaiL_: but this doesn't mean that it's ok, I don't use ALL the kde programs :P
<KaiL_> motaboy: do you have kasteroids?
<motaboy> KaiL_: yes and it doesn't crash
<KaiL_> ok, then enabled on i386 for now :)
<JRe> but on why damn are you working ;) ???
<KaiL_> ...and maybe on amd64 too, some more crashes there are not really visible *g*
<motaboy> KaiL_: Please read carefully comment #27 on that bug report
<motaboy> KaiL_: the kde devs suggest to remove it until the kde code is fixed.
<motaboy> KaiL_: as the kde code is broken.
<KaiL_> :(
<motaboy> KaiL_: The problem is that not all C++ library uses hidden visibility. If all will use them as in windows there weren't crashes... 
<motaboy> this is Hironic...
<motaboy> (and I'm not able to write in english...)
<KaiL_> so this is some function like ACPI, dma for harddisks or composite extension: wonderfull in theory, but completely useless in reality because it's to easy to break? :)
* KaiL loves his ISP for disconnections at the wrong time
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> nothing has been said in your absence
<JRe> (on this channel)
<KaiL> did my rant about to much useless features found it's way before?
<motaboy> KaiL: ACPI will on my laptop work well! 
<motaboy> KaiL: it report also the temperature...
<KaiL> most of that "normally" works
<KaiL> as -fvisibility does ;)
<KaiL> but for all of that you need to hope, that it works and can not be shure
<motaboy> KaiL: adding #pragma araound the headers that exports symbols will remove any problem
<motaboy> KaiL: But I don't know when this will be fixed.
<motaboy> KaiL: maybe we can kontact Thiago and ask him if he has a final idea on how to fix this issue
<motaboy> s/kontact/contact
<KaiL> what does that in practice?
<KaiL> export everything, where we can't be shure it works without, but doesn't export, where we can be shure?
<motaboy> KaiL: so we can start patching and commit them to kde SVN.
<motaboy> KaiL: no
<DrGonzo42069> which automake should my system be setup to use (when using update-alternatives)?
<DrGonzo42069> 1.4, 1.5, 1.6 etc?
<Riddell> DrGonzo42069: 1.9
<DrGonzo42069> awesome thanks
<DrGonzo42069> later
<KaiL> motaboy: so go and contact him :)
<motaboy> KaiL: to be honest, I have to much things to do just now on the kde side. And I want to help kubuntu too. I think this step should be left to the one that added the visiblity in kde.
<motaboy> it's more expert then me on this side
<motaboy> s/it/he
<Riddell> amu: can you make sure your qt changelog inclues all the entries from madkiss
<motaboy> Riddell: I really think that kexi should be released in koffice.
<motaboy> Riddell: it has a different release cycle.
<motaboy> Riddell: I'd like to remove it's compilation from the koffice 1.4 deb, and make a different source just for it
<Riddell> motaboy: "that kexi should be released in koffice" or shouldn't be?
<motaboy> Riddell: it has a different release cycle, it's not related to koffice in any way
<motaboy> Riddell: it's just in the koffice module...
<motaboy> Riddell: it also doesn't use the koffice's libraries
<Riddell> motaboy: I think the plan is still to release it with koffice
<Riddell> they just ignore the koffice string freeze
<motaboy> Riddell: looks like 0.8 will be released with koffice 1.4. :D they changed they plans respect one month ago
<motaboy> Riddell: But I think that 0.9 will be release separately from koffice.
<KaiL_> ..everybody already killed his KDE? or why is it so silent here?
<Riddell> what would you like us to say?
<vicks> lets all sing a song
<motaboy> Hi all!
<JRe> hi
<doko> amu, Riddell, haggai: do you want to compile KDE using -fvisibility=hidden, or play it safe?
<Riddell> doko: I'm tempted to play it safe and not use -fvisibility=hidden
<Riddell> I think the issue is that qt isn't hidden and that causes problems
<Riddell> doko: is the g++ change happening today?
<doko> Riddell: probably not, we're still missing some bits
<doko> Riddell: ok, I'll update the transition archive then
<doko> amu: you did package qt as native package ???
<Riddell> doko: what do you mean native package?
<doko> no .orig.tar.gz
<doko> and his dsc and tar.gz files are for a different version as well ... amu ...
<doko> amu: kdelibs-vis.diff is in my home on chinstrap
<Riddell> motaboy: fancy taking a look at the package for kat?  the author has requested we include it
<JRe> yeah i saw 
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kat
<Riddell> JRe: dood
<JRe> Riddell: just one error with lintian because there is both bin and lib in the same package but i think it's better than split
<Riddell> JRe: can you add that and katapult to https://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<JRe> Riddell: I am working the debian packages of an amawing program: Krecipes should i make a package for ubuntu??
<Riddell> JRe: someone already has http://mip-lab4.ecn.purdue.edu/~rimbert/ubuntu/
<Riddell> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MichaelRimbert
<JRe> Riddell: true ;)
<JRe> Riddell: should i give him the adress of my packages, as i have splitted the soft into 2 parts (krecipes and krecipes-data(arch indep))
<JRe> ????
<Riddell> JRe: can do
<Riddell> JRe: make a note on https://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/MOTUNewPackages too to say that you have packages split in that way
<allee> JRe: ping
<JRe> Riddell: to have more kat fucntionnalities, anyone have to port lib-poppler-qt to kubuntu
<JRe> Riddell: we should use the debian package source
<Riddell> doko: does libdbus-qt-1-1 have to be renamed since it depends on kdelibs and qt?
<doko> yes, daniels or I take care of it
<Riddell> JRe: libpoppler0-qt is in breezy
<JRe> Riddell: okay kool :)
<motaboy> Riddell: I'll take a look at it. But I'd like to suggsest the author to post also about it's project on the kde-devel mailing list. So he can also get more suggestions and a possible inclusion in kde 4 core modules.
<motaboy> Riddell: there was a talk some time ago in that ML about search services.
<Riddell> motaboy: JRe is already doing kat
<motaboy> Riddell: ok
<amu> moin'
<JRe> amu: what does mean moin' ?
<amu> morning
<JRe> okay
<amu> ;)
<JRe> actually it's the afternoon where i am ;) (internet always time distorting)
<amu> JRe: right :) 
<JRe> Riddell: is it important for package in the universe to have the ubuntu naming scope (version-0ubuntu1)?
<Riddell> JRe: yes, else the debian importer will get confused
<JRe> okay you're right
<JRe> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24251 => should be a good feature for kubuntu! should i pavkage?
<Riddell> JRe: yeah
<Riddell> I need to check that out
<JRe> i had contact with a guy with goog knowledge, exosip should be packaged to
<JRe> i am going to work on that
<JRe> Wow it's near to be the perfect packager nightmare ;) zip source and unpackaged lib in uppercase ;)
<Riddell> zip is no problem, you just unzip and tar.gzx it for the .orig
<JRe> yeah that's what i did
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> JRe: I get a compile error on sound/unix/AudioDevice.cpp
<JRe> with what ?
<JRe> wnego?
<JRe> s/wnego/wengo
<Riddell> yes
<JRe> you have first to compile exosip
<JRe> and in order to compile exosip you have to compile corelibrairy
<JRe> that's where i am i the impressive build dep list ;)
<Riddell> hmm
<JRe> because it's seem there is some deps in java :(
<JRe> it seems to be a packaging challenge ;)
<allee> JRe: I see ;)
<Riddell> where?
<JRe> wengo => many deps to be packaged
<JRe> cool corelibrairy compile without trouble
<Riddell> JRe: where is corelibrary?
<JRe> Riddell: http://corelibrary.sourceforge.net/
<Riddell> wengo doesn't say anywhere that it needs that
<JRe> Riddell: i thinks it's a dep because when i compiled exosip i had a mediastream.h file not fuond error and mediastream.h is part of corelibrairy
<JRe> wengo only tells that exosip is a dep
<JRe> Riddell: but maybe i am wrong
<Riddell> I get no such error, but I don't have a mediastream.h
<JRe> http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/exosip/
<JRe> Riddell: you compiled exosip without trouble ?
<Riddell> the wifo directory seems to compile file
<Riddell> hmm, needs libqt3-compat-headers
<JRe> Riddell: -> there is eXosip in the wifo dir you're rights and alos lib-osip2
<Riddell> the README file could do with some clarification
<Riddell> qmake wifo.pro
<JRe> Riddell: there is some old qt widget required? may be it's because of the window version
<JRe> Riddell: wow there is a lot of cleaning to do there is no need to reompile lib-osip2 i think
<Riddell> yeah, needs libqt3-compat-headers
<JRe> Riddell: you managed to compile it?
<JRe> Riddell: i think the upstream is compiling mostly under windows 
<JRe> allee: knemo is so good! have you made a deb pkg too?
<allee> JRe: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/debian/sid/Pkgs.php
<JRe> allee: thks ;)
<Riddell> JRe: nope
<Riddell> tmp/obj/AudioWidget.o(.text+0x8ad):config/AudioWidget.cpp:103: undefined reference to `AudioDevice::getOutputMixerDeviceList()'
<Riddell> linker error
<JRe> Riddell: i have a linker error too
<allee> JRe: Oh, no kubuntified deb in archive.  I'll do it with next pending .deb update
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> okay doesn't matter i don't have network since i am in a foreign country, i'll have it only it two month when i'll come back home  
<JRe> but for the work under kubuntu it0s perfect ;)
<JRe> highly configurable
<JRe> allee: i' love to have the network scanner in the tooltip ;)
<JRe> allee: s/i'/i'd/
<allee> JRe: Yes, initial setup can be (much) improved
<nanomad> is kde media mount bug still opened? or it was resolved?
<Riddell> nanomad: in breezy?
<nanomad> yes
<Riddell> still open
<nanomad> :(
<nanomad> i hoped it was my system :(
<nanomad> no known hacks?
<Riddell> could try compiling CVS head
<nanomad> bug submitted...hope someone will notic that
<Riddell> amu: "artwork, changed background, bootsplash"  take it that's gnoppix not kubuntu?
<amu> Riddell: gnoppix & gnome :) 
<Riddell> amu: got a copy anywhere for us to see?
<amu> Riddell: yep working on the long wished 1.0 release ;) ... guess tonight the final image is ready
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-25
<motaboy> Hi to all!
<JRe> Anybody have notice that there is a bug with kde 3.4 and Cervisia?
<Riddell> JRe: nope, what's the problem?
<JRe> the icon in the konqueror toolbar has dissapeared is it normal?
<JRe> i was discussing that yesterday with someone in debian-kde 
<amu> moin'
<JRe> good morning ;)
<allee> moin'
<JRe> good morning ;)
<Riddell> JRe: cervisia toolbar icon may well be deliberate in an attempt to tidy up konqueror's toolbar
<Riddell> of course what's really needed is a drop down menu of file views
<JRe> Riddell: so it's not a bug
<JRe> ?
<Riddell> I suspect not
<JRe> allee: i have seen in some kde packages changelog that some maintainer are sweeping from the kde.mk class file of cdbs from the one furnished on the kde svm
<JRe> allee: you know why and if it's a good idea?
<allee> JRe: AFAIU for standard KDE apps there's no big advantage to switch to kde.mk from alioth svn.
<allee> JRe: when you plan to syn with a stable branch like done with the KDE modules new version is worth a look.
<Riddell> do a diff and see what's changed?
<allee> many patches are already submitted for CDBS to b.d.o.  Rest will follow soon.   So a future sync with cdbs with sid does the same ;)
<allee> bbl lunch
<JRe> allee: thanks good appetite ;)
<uniq> anyone tried kimdaba? 
<JRe> uniq: yeah i did
<uniq> is it good? 
<JRe> uniq: yeah it's good, moreover if you have a thousand pictures ;)
<uniq> i have like 5000.. nicely sorted in a filestructure.
<JRe> uniq: so it should be good but you have some long*** tagging stuff before enjoying it ;)
<JRe> uniq: it lacks also some advandced logic queries
<uniq> ok.. i'll try it.
<uniq> can you tag directories? 
<JRe> uniq: you can select all the pics of a direcotry and set a multiple tag
<JRe> uniq: it's what you wantto do?
<uniq> yes. thanks.
<JRe> uniq: if you test it can you tell me if it's possible to reuse the tags set with digiKam with KimDaBa because it was not possible at the time when i tested it
<uniq> you can only import exported kimdaba tags.
<JRe> uniq: on kimdaba ML there is a perl script which is able to do the conversion if you're interrested
<JRe> uniq: http://mail.kdab.net/pipermail/kimdaba/2005-January/000982.html
<JRe> uniq: and http://mail.kdab.net/pipermail/kimdaba/2005-January/000979.html for the file
<uniq> thanks.
<JRe> uniq: they should have utilised the same database :(
<JRe> next showimg release will also have a database feature
<allee> JRe: there was a try long ago to standardize meta infos (KIMI) like KIPI.  No consensus was found.
<JRe> allee: they are still working on that or they have given up?
<JRe> allee: because it will be a kick-ass killer app set digiKam - ShowImg - KimDaBa :)
<allee> No ongoing work.
<allee> JRe: there's gwenview (4th kIPI app).   All of them were involded in KIMI and KIPI discussion
<JRe> allee: aaaaaarg :(
<JRe> allee: i think they will include some import/export
<JRe> wo they are wroking on the skype support in kopete ;)
<Riddell> hmm, GPLed?
<JRe> i hope :) i just have seen this checking out the playground/network repo
<JRe> it should be gpl no ?
<Riddell> I think there's a skype API library that skype release, don't know the licence
<Riddell> having SIP support in kopete would be cool
<allee> Riddell: did anyone look at konference?  SIP, videoconferencing AFAIU
<Riddell> allee: ah no, was going to but kde-apps was down
<Riddell> thanks for reminding me
<JRe> allee: you have try konference?
<allee> JRe: It's on todo for over a year ;)
<allee> When I tried it first did not compile and then it did not work :(  Then out of free time slots
<allee> There's a new release.  I'm tempted to try again
<allee> Okay, okay convinced I'll try konference again ;)
<JRe> i try too sounds interresting ;)
<JRe> i hope there is no unmet dependencies :)
<JRe> allee: compile error it seems that ffmpeg is required
<allee> JRe: requires much more.  Last time I stopped with: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=232107
<JRe> allee: okay it's not easy to test ;)
<allee> Yes, especially that I can find my old debian dir on a backup :(  Now from scratch again
<JRe> allee: have you try recently kasablanca or kftpgrabber ?
<allee> JRe: never
<doko> amu: ping
<uniq> kasablanca looks nice.
<JRe> uniq: both kftpgrabber and kasablanca are nice
<JRe> uniq: i think we need a best ftp client in kubuntu than konqueror
<uniq> which do you prefer, kasablanca or kftpgrabber? 
<uniq> kasablanca sounds cooler.
<Riddell> what's better about them?
<JRe> uniq: i have not tried the new version (kftpgrabber 0.6.2 and kasablanca 0.4.2)
<uniq> ok.. i'll test both then :)
<JRe> Riddell: handling the upload king (ascii binary) (enter passive mode) (set the upload policy)
<amu> doko: yep?
<JRe> uniq: tell me what you think about them ;) i am currently compiling kftpgrabber
<uniq> what i miss in konqueror is a decent download queue.. and some way to limit downloadbandwidth.
<JRe> uniq: there is the debian dir in the kftpgrabber tarball ;)
<uniq> niceness.
<doko> amu, did you have a chance to integrate my patch?
<JRe> uniq: wow kftpgrabber new version have made amazing progress
<amu> doko: comes on the sec. part of the day :)
<JRe> uniq: if you want to quick test i have made a quickpackage http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kftpgrabber (uploaded with kftpgrabber ;) )
<uniq> thanks.. but I need amd64 package.. 
<JRe> sorry ;)
<JRe> uniq: kasablanca is nice too but it lackas some functionnalities i think
<JRe> uniq: after testing both i would say that kftpgrabber is nicer for the moment ;)
<JRe> Riddell: can i do a clean package of it for kubuntu?
<Riddell> JRe: sure
<JRe> it could be a good software for the one who wants more ftp features than the one of konqueror (and i don't love kbear very much)
<uniq> i really don't like kbear at all.
<allee> JRe: look at the tools again as a newbie.   Are they easy to use?  Your mother klicks on a ftp link and kasablanca/kftpgrabber starts ...
<JRe> allee: my mother barely use ftp ;)
<JRe> allee: for a newbie it's not as good as konqueror
<uniq> allee: i see your point.. it shouldn't be associated with ftp-urls.. imho.
<uniq> konq is good at downloading single files from ftp.
<JRe> i agree with that
<JRe> but it do have a place in the universe, no?
<allee> JRe: thx.  Okay.  Newbies are served by konqueror.  So only powerusers left (for me universe sounds fine)
<JRe> allee: yeah that way is goosd
<JRe> allee: it's true that for a perfect newbie, konqueror is a way better
<hunger> Hi there!
<Riddell> hello hunger 
<allee> hi hunger 
* hunger is updating to follow the X11 transition in breezy right now.
<Riddell> brave
<hunger> Riddell: All that can happen is me ruining my setup....
<hunger> Riddell: I have backups.
<hunger> Riddell: So far only a couple of kde-dev debs got uninstalled.
<Riddell> doko: I'm investigating the 64 bit build failures of qt
<doko> thanks, I did look at 3.3.4, but it's the same source.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-26
<Riddell> http://opensourceversus.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=199&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0  kubuntu user spotted
<amu> hehe
<uniq> phew. finally got X back. updated breezy and THEN read all the warnings.. always learning the hard way.
<Riddell> doko, amu: new qt on it's way
<doko> cool!
<amu> rocks, it was the int/long problem ? 
<Riddell> yep
<dato> how's the kubuntu repository coming?
<Riddell> doko: waiting on kdelibs then dbus
<amu> soo time for bed ;) n8@all
<JRe> morning ;)
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kftpgrabber if someone wants to check the package 
<KaiL> FTP-Client?
<KaiL> ah, arts and aspell are gcc4 :)
<JRe> KaiL: yes
<JRe> KaiL: a very good one
<KaiL> looks really good
<KaiL> no localisations for now?
<JRe> KaiL: no :(
<KaiL> as konversation and amarok... 
<JRe> KaiL: yeah i will tell the upsteam that it would certainly be a great feature ;)
<KaiL> I guess, they know :)
<JRe> KaiL: I guess to :)
<JRe> s/to/too
<JRe> KaiL: i had trouble packaging it because upstream furnished the debian dir in the official tarball ;)
<Riddell> JRe: probably best just to remove the upstream debian directory from the .orig
<JRe> Riddell: that's what i have done
<JRe> Riddell: i tell the upstream and he kicked it out, i waited for anonsvn to refresh, took a snapshot nd packaged ;)
<Riddell> cool :)
<KaiL> hmm, server problems?
<JRe> KaiL: which server?
<KaiL> people.ubuntu.com and cdimages
<KaiL> -s
<KaiL> and as it looks, bugzilla too
<JRe> KaiL: yeah it seems :(
<Riddell> and most importantly kubuntu.org!
<JRe> Riddell: :( :( :(
<KaiL> www.ubuntu.com too - slashdotted?
<Riddell> no, it'll be an issue with the datacentre
<KaiL> wow, on distrowatch ubuntu is FAR ahead of every other distribution
<JRe> KaiL: really ???
<KaiL> yes
<KaiL> ubuntu+kubuntu > Mandriva + SuSE
<JRe> kooooooool ;)
<JRe> KaiL: wow and ubuntu is #1
<KaiL> a biiiig #1
<JRe> yeah ;)
<JRe> with pid still gorwing 
<JRe> s/gorwing/growing/
<JRe> how and ubuntu.com has comed back
<KaiL> good
<KaiL> interesting about distrowatch: >50% of the top10-users have a debian based system
<KaiL> much more than for rpm :)
<JRe> KaiL: hopefully, given than it's the best depency system i have ever seen ;)
<Riddell> doko: can I get the sources to your kdelibs package?
<doko> Riddell: messed up, pleae get it from the bug report. I'll attach the one for disabling -fvis as well
<JRe> yup
<nanomad> hi all!
<JRe> hi
<nanomad> anyone had problems with xorg recently?
<nanomad> it seems that all xorg is being updated....
<doko> Riddell, amu: updated 10827, please find out how to patch the configure script ;-)
<amu> moin' 
<JRe> 'niom
<Riddell> doko: the patch needs to be made to admin/acinclude.m4 
<Riddell> then run make -f admin/Makefile.common cvs
<Riddell> amu, haggai: any idea how the 98_buildprep.diff patch is made?
<Riddell> actually dato will know :)
<doko> Riddell: yes, please upload
<doko> Riddell: the patch _is_ made to admin/acinclude.m4
<Riddell> doko: the one I have from bugzilla is to kdelibs-3.4.0/acinclude.m4  not kdelibs-3.4.0/admin/acinclude.m4
<Riddell> somewhere along the way there's a  cp admin/acinclude.m4 acinclude.m4
<doko> ahh, ok
<Riddell> then autoconf makes the configure script
<doko> yes, and then debian/rules clean doesn't work anymore
<doko> fix it ;)
<Riddell> I'll take a look at that
<Riddell> arts seems to depend on qt, wonder why
<Riddell> no qt build logs on amd64 or ia64, silly buildds
<haggai> Riddell: you run debian/rules buildprep and then make a diff
<haggai> Riddell: I didn't bother since the changes get included in the .diff.gz automatically and I didn't see a big need for the seperate patch file since its all autogenerated anyway
<haggai> Riddell: so I just ran buildprep before creating the source package
<Riddell> haggai: yeah, I think it's just trying to keep the .diff.gz cleaner
<Riddell> but I don't know if having the changes in a patch is actually any cleaner
<haggai> Riddell: my thoughts exactly.  The .diff.gz is a lot uglier with the included patch
<haggai> if you actually try to read it
<doko> Riddell: uploaded a new arts, if it still fails, please contact lamont and/or fix it yourself. I'm away for the rest of the day
<allee> JRe, Riddel: I've now debian and hoary pkg of konference.  Tried konference <-> konference not working here.
<allee> I used svn version because alpha2 needs some more fixes.  I've send my fixes upstream and asked for help.
<JRe> allee: wow ;)
<Riddell> allee: well done for trying 
<Riddell> allee: what are the depends?
<JRe> allee: where are the packages ;) ?
<allee> Okay.  I upload.  Wait ...
* allee warn, konference needs much polishing.
<allee> .. upstream, and a bit debian
<JRe> :)
<JRe> it still in early stage
<JRe> allee: so was it hard to compile ?
<allee> JRe: Not that hard.  Only annoying finding out there unresolved symbols are from ;)  See konference-devel list archive
<JRe> allee: ;)
<Riddell> got kdebase compiled ok with gcc 4, unfortunatly I can't get X working in my chroot so I don't know if the programs actually run
<Riddell> ah cool, qt successful everywhere
<Riddell> I'll wait on arts before uploading kdelibs
* Riddell goes out for a couple of hours
<amu> cool, where i can get your sources? 
<JRe> Riddell: cool
<amu> JRe: someone tested your package ? 
<JRe> nop 
<amu> can do it if you want 
<Riddell> amu: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kdelibs/
<JRe> yeah i need feedback to know what things i have to rework
<JRe> i have tried to do as clean as i could
<Riddell> amu: http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kdebase/
<Riddell> they need tidying
<amu>  apt-get install arts
<amu> Reading package lists... Done
<amu> Building dependency tree... Done
<amu> The following extra packages will be installed:
<amu>   libarts1c2 libartsc0 libqt3c102-mt
<amu> Suggested packages:
<amu>   libqt3c102-mt-psql libqt3c102-mt-mysql libqt3c102-mt-odbc
<amu> Recommended packages:
<amu>   akode
<amu> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<amu>   arts libarts1c2 libartsc0 libqt3c102-mt
<Riddell> amu: that because it compiled before qt on amd64, you'll need to wait for the new arts or compile yourself
<amu> np, compiled in past myself, it's a waste of time, depends against too much, i can wait *g*  
<JRe> how many time it takes to compile arta ?
<JRe> s/arta/arts/
<allee> konference deb and src in fresh archive: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/experimental/Pkgs.php
<amu> JRe: kftpgrabber_0.6.0svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<amu> JRe: kftpgrabber_0.6.0+svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<JRe> allee: thaaaaaaaanks :)
<JRe> amu: okay
<JRe> amu: in fact it's kftpgrabber_0.6.0beta2+svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb should i put that?
<allee> konference changelog lists an debian/hoary lib difference.   Have not looked in detail why this happens.
<JRe> when it's a beta the debian version have to be version~beta1+svn20050519 ?
<amu> JRe: if you add svn20050518 is enouth. I guess it#s a svn checkout from 20050518 ?  
<JRe> amu: yeah exactly
<JRe> amu: i had to do a checkout because the official tarball shipped a debian dir and i had to made the upstream kicked it ou
<amu> i'm not sure, if multiple + are allowd ex. kftpgrabber_0.6.0+beta2+svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<JRe> amu: okay i'll call it kftpgrabber_0.6.0+svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1
<amu> do you want write an ITP for debian?   
<JRe> yeah for kat (yet done) and kftpgrabber (but problem someone has done that one year before and still no news!)
<JRe> amu: moreover the upstream have never heard about the man who post ITP the for kftpgrabber
<JRe> amu: there is other bad thing i have to fix in the package?
<amu> JRe: works like this, you write to the bug, and tell him, you packaged it, if he's still interessed in that, give him 1 week time to answer    
<JRe> amu: koay i do that
<amu> if he's not answering, write that you'll do it now.  
<amu> everything should be documented in the bug. If he's still not answering, upload the new package and close the bug.   
<JRe> amu: i can't upload the package ;)
<amu> JRe: dont forget to tell it upstream, his packages is going into kubuntu/debian :)  
<JRe> amu: yeah i already told it that i was making it for the both systems
<amu> ? why you can't upload it? 
<JRe> because i'm far to be a DD
<amu> but you're are a motu?   
<JRe> amu: no 
<amu> not now ... but you want?  
<JRe> yeah i'll be great if you think i package celan enough
<amu> did you read th motu pages? 
<amu> yep, it's fine enough 
<JRe> i read some of them
<amu> and? if you have a bit time for maintaing your packages ... would be perfect     
<JRe> i'm pretty interested in mainting my packages and i have enough time
<JRe> it will be with great pleasure to be helpful
<allee> JRe: What version do you plan to use for 0.6.0 final?  ('cause 0.6.0 < 0.6.0+snv...)
<JRe> allee: yeah you're right
<allee> all: is '~' okay for breezy (it will be for etch AFAIU)
<JRe> allee: what name should i give?
<allee> I favour 0.6.0~beta2  ( + svnYYYYYMMDD )  if '~' will be okay 
<JRe> allee: okay thanks :)
<allee> other use 0.5.99+beta2 or  0.5+0.6beta2
<JRe> allee: 0.5.99+svn20050518 should be fine.
<allee> JRe: Hmm, a future 0.5.99+beta3 < 0.5.99+svn20050518.   So I would insert a +beta2.  Otherwise you have to stick to 'svn...' numbering until release
<JRe> allee: yeah you're right 
<allee> amu: '~' okay?
* allee loves '~'
<JRe> i hope ~ is okay, although it's not on italian keyboards ;)
<allee> JRe: alt-ctrl-k ;)
<JRe> ~~~~~
<JRe> ;)
<amu> oh, 0.6 isnt out? better you say 0.5.99+svn
<JRe> amu: is the ~ working ?
<amu> see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<amu> The upstream_version may contain only alphanumerics[30]  and the characters . + - : (full stop, plus, hyphen, colon) and should start with a digit. If there is no debian_revision then hyphens are not allowed; if there is no epoch then colons are not allowed.
<JRe> amu: okay 
<amu> Alphanumerics are A-Za-z0-9 
<allee> amu: with etch '~' will be okay too  I was told.  dpkg --compare-versions supports '~' already.  Only linda/lintian complain
<amu> kftpgrabber (0.6.0svn20050518-0ubuntu0.1) unstable in control you should change unstable/breezy
<JRe> amu: okay
<amu> allee:  we had this discussion before and found out that it's better not to use it.  
<allee> amu: are there any 'technical' problems?   It's so handy and unclutters so much versioning mess.  We a decision is a desicion.  Hopefully '~' for breezy++
<amu> technical i dont think, i bit irretated about 0.6.0+svn its a 0.6.0 release plus svn checkout or it's 0.5.x plus svn     
<JRe> whatever i'll call it 0.5.9+svn*****
* allee is glad that he can use '~' in his repo nevertheless
<allee> JRe:  kftpgrabber ...
<allee> JRe: some debina files miss final newline  (look at the diff)
<allee> JRe: copyright file:  s/^Copyright:/Lizense:/
<allee> JRe: s/^+All the software:/Copyright:/
<JRe> allee: okay i'll clean up this
<allee> JRe: remove idententation of paragraph 'On Debian GNU/Linux systems, the...'. Now it look like it's part or the blockquote of the license.
<JRe> okay
<JRe> okay i have to go thanks for your advices, i'll see you tomorow with cleaner packages
<JRe> bye
<allee> JRe: for debian people complained about manpages that are just a reformating of --help option and were removed until some real content goes it.
<allee> JRe: I would suggest keep docbook file but don't install.
<allee> JRe: bye  and thx for your pkging work!
<uniq> anyone know how the hoary-updates works? - can we make a new kopete-package to fix the auth problem, and put it in there? 
<Riddell> uniq: no, it's very major problems only
<Riddell> uniq: but we'll make 3.4.1 packages, they just won't be in hoary-updates
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> hoary users really should get a working package.. imho. how is major defined? 
<Riddell> if the packages don't install or do malitious things to the system
<allee> uniq, Riddel: time for a volatile archive as planed for sarge.
<Riddell> allee: whit?
<allee> uniq, Riddel: I agree with uniq.  IMHO For a desktop distro it does not sound right to have MSN broken for 5 month.
<Riddell> that's why we'll make 3.4.1 packages
<allee> Riddell: http://volatile.debian.net/
<Riddell> they'll be official kubuntu packages, just not official ubuntu :)
<allee> Riddell: will 3.4.1 go into hoary???????
<Riddell> allee: no
<Riddell> it'll be on kubuntu.org or something
* Riddell brainstorming
<amu> ktown ? 
<Riddell> allee: volatile looks different, that's for spam and virus packages, not beastie fixes
<Riddell> ktown, good plan
<amu> good place for such "backports"
<allee> Riddell: spam and virus are out of control of the distro.   So are protokol breakage of MSN.   It's a regression from outside
<Riddell> allee: well feel free to report it on bugzilla and argue with mdz that it should be considered critical :)
<amu> allee: the best thing you could do, in addion to your bugreport, add a patch
<allee> Riddell: I hope uniq does it.  I neither use kopete nor MSN.
<allee> amu: 'final' patch is still in the work.  Do quote datos svn commit
<allee> Haha, I'm dumb or something. The non-dot-com-domains patch applies to a
<allee> chunk of code that is removed by the other patch, so either we'll get
<allee> #306845 fixed for free, or upstream bug #96304 should be reopened. I'm
<allee> investigating a bit in #kopete.
<dato> nobody answered, though
<dato> allee: er
<dato> allee: that's for 3.3, 3.4 has the straight patch in svn, of course
<Riddell> quite a significant problem to have lasted from 3.3 to 3.4 but
<dato> jum, I meant today's problem, not the non-dot-com-domains thing. that was fixed long long ago.
<Riddell> ah right, different issues
* allee hits his head at the wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Riddell> allee: what's that for?
<allee> dato: sorry I checked the branch.  and trunk implied 3.4, MSN implied todays login trouble.
<dato> parse error, I'm afraid.
* allee better resign the try to interface kubuntu-devel <-> debian-qt-kde :(
<allee> mhmm, dato lurks here and Riddel lurks there.  Is there additionally some active pushing of infos about 'important' KDE fixes kubuntu<->debian?
<Riddell> not enough probably
<Riddell> hopefully we'll get a subversion archive soon then they can see more of what we're up to
* Riddell pokes elmo 
<allee> uniq: care to submit a bug report as amu suggested?  I've to leave very soon (well one two ago to be honest)
<uniq> I'll do it.
<uniq> just playing with making a simple patch for the old kdenetwork-package... 
<allee> pkg-kde-commits@lists.alioth.debian.org
<allee> svn repo would be great. Are you subscirbed to ^^^?
<uniq> no.
<allee> uniq: MSN not vital enugh for you ;)
<uniq> hm? - i'm not subscribed.. but msn isn't vital to me.. but it's annoying when it doesn't work.
<uniq> but but but.. :] 
<Riddell> bitlbee does MSN to IRC gateway
<allee> uniq: next try : uniq: care to submit a bug report as amu suggested? 
<uniq> allee: yes.
<uniq> i'm working on it.
<allee> uniq: Thx!
<uniq> :)
<allee> bye all
<uniq> later.
<hunger> Are you actually using kopete?
<uniq> i am.
<hunger> I always considered it to be alpha grade software.
<Riddell> reverse engineering proprietry protocols is uber difficult
<hunger> It crashes a lot for me... does it work stable for you?
<uniq> works stable for me.
<uniq> no problems since hoary installation.. until today.
<hunger> uniq: Used to crash about once an hour here. Had the same issues on debian, gentoo and ubuntu.
<hunger> Must be me then;-)
<uniq> sounds like me and gnome.. not compatible at all.
<hunger> uniq: I suspect kopete does not handle network setup changes too well.
* hunger is on a laptop and that does occassionally switch between wlan/ethernet/no net.
<uniq> i am too.. 
<uniq> no problems actually..
<hunger> uniq: Well, maybe I should give it another try again.
<uniq> I use icq and msn only.
<uniq> irssi for irc.
<uniq> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10993
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-27
<Riddell> amu: arts is in, going to upload kdelibs?
<hunger_> Arg! My kdewalletmanager does no longer find my wallets:-(
<JRe> hunger_: damn!
* hunger_ suspects JRe is making fun of him.
<JRe> hunger: no, i also have all my asswords in kwallet
<JRe> s/asswords/passwords/
<JRe> hunger: i hope you'll find thm back soon!
<hunger> JRe: The wallet files are still there.
<hunger> It is just the walletmanager that is pigheaded about wanting to see them.
<JRe> hunger: kwallet bug?
<hunger> JRe: Possible. I hab this before once...
<hunger> Damn KDE! Buggy shit.
<hunger> If only gnome were better....
<JRe> :)
<hunger> I deleted the complete wallet config stuff and now I can not even setup a new wallet.
* JRe is making a copy of his kwallet!
<hunger> JRe: That does not help when the kwalletmanager is unwilling to manage wallets.
<hunger> Maybe it is just breezy being borked once again...
<hunger> Even though the walletmanager shouldn't have too many dependencies in addition to the usual kde stuff.
<Riddell> don't expect anything in breezy to work
<hunger> Riddell: I don't.
<JRe> :)
<hunger> Riddell: I am just surprised that it is kwalletmanager that breaks:-)
<Riddell> amu or other german speakers: any comment?  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10950
<JRe> all: there are package waiting for review here: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu
<hunger> Riddell: I think the translation is OK.
<Riddell> hunger: thanks
<hunger> Riddell: It is not identical to the english one, but it is not rude IMHO.
<hunger> Riddell: The german one is more allong the lines of "somebody claimed that this server can do TLS" instead of "The server claimed".
<hunger> JRe: katapult coredumps for me as soon as I try to configure it.
<hunger> JRe: kasablanca seems fine after a very casual glance at it.
<doko> Riddell: kdelibs is not yet uploaded ...
<Riddell> doko: amu is doing it now
<hunger> JRe: Without my wallets I do not know how to log into my ftp servers that have stuff worth testing kasablanca with;-)
<JRe> hunger: ;) ;)
<Riddell> success building kdelibs
<Riddell> doko: we need dbus before kdebase can be done
<doko> Riddell: version of kdelibs?
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdelibs/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu6/
<Riddell> waiting on ia64
<amu> who cares about ia64 :)
<Riddell> fair point
<lamont> Riddell/amu: if there's an order thing, I care about ia64 not getting broken.
<doko> lamont: library packages do have their build-deps updated
<lamont> doko: and are the things that need the new kdelibs in cxxapps?
<lamont> that is, are we talking about an upload that will immediately try to build, or just about changing the do-not-build list?
<doko> cxxapps is still frozen, we need dbus and kdebase first.
<amu> lamont: yep there is a order first qt, arts, kdelibs, kdebase 
<lamont> doko: meaning, yes, it's an upload not a no-build edit.
<lamont> and ia64 has finished kdelibs
<lamont> will go in at the next cron.daily
<lamont> so if kdebase wanted to wait another 30 minutes, we could be sure it made it, or it could just upload now.
<lamont> sparc and hppa are, of course, caveat admin
<doko> lamont: doesn't help, kdelibs4c2 isn't in main yet :-(
<Riddell> and dbus needs done before kdebase
<lamont> ah, well, yeah.  we need to make sure the archive actually has the built binaries first.
<doko> Riddell: doesn't build before kdelibs in the archvie
<Riddell> good point
<lamont> doko: after kdebase, then it's just the cxxapps?  or is there more order dependant stuff?
<doko> lamont: look at bugzilla, search for CXX in the subject (open reports). all these with a component != UNKNOWN need to be done first
<lamont> right.  just making sure there weren't more of the 'oh and this package has to be uploaded after these others are done but before we unleash everything' list
<lamont> it's basically that everything in cxxlibs.txt is current in the archive before cxxapps build?
<lamont> plus kdelibs/base, of course.
<doko> lamont: main only
<lamont> ok
<amu> lamont: you need to upload hole kde with a special order ;)
<lamont> does that mean that universe packages may be in mixed-transition then?
<lamont> amu: I will hurt you.
<amu> .. after libs/base it's easier but there's still a order ;)
<lamont> there's this thing called versioned Build-Depends....
<lamont> amu: and if the build order is violated because the buildd takes a couple days to actually get to it, does it wind up dep-waited, or does it happily build with the wrong libs???
<lamont> (one of those is a correct answer...)
<lamont> because, for example, most of kde won't get built by hppa until after June 1.
<amu> ;) 
<amu> ex. kdeaddone needs firsr kdepim 
<amu> addon's even
<lamont> tell me you added a version to the build-dep....
<amu> no ;) there's a build-dep for for general build, ex. if you just rebuild kdeaddons it will fail, cause kdepim need the be builded first, if you just rebuild everything, buildd is busy for the next few weeks
<lamont> if it fails, taht's fine with me
<amu> .... suggestion is, rebuild everything from kde with a special order
<lamont> if it succeeds and produces crap, that's not
<amu> .. if kdebase is done start with kdepim 
<lamont> if it fails during installing build-deps, because they're not met, in a way that the auto-dep-waiter can handle, then we have no issue at all..
<lamont> the buildd simply says 'what can I build?  OK build some stuff"
<lamont> if kdebase and kdepim are both 'Needs-Build', then it'll try both, and probably try pim before base is in the archive
<amu> hmm, imagine you have all kdepackages for a rebuild, which which order buildd, build them if every package say 'need-build' ?  
<doko> just pushed kdebase into the archives
<lamont> amu: see people.ubunut.com/~lamont/buildLogs/Lists/breezy.all.i386
<lamont> that order.
<lamont> is what it'll try.  if things fail, then they wind up getting retried later.
<lamont> if they fail nicely (complaining about build-dependency versions), then that is likely to be automatic
<Riddell> doko: exciting
<lamont> in the launchpad world, build-depends are actually analyzed, and no build is tried if they won't be met (again, according to the build-depends, and only the build-depends)
<JRe> wow that's a list ;)
<lamont> amu: note that debian remains the buildd case... (since that's the code were using)
<lamont> JRe: that's _everything_
<lamont> well, everything with an architecture-dependent component that Packages-arch-specific says i386 should attempt to build
<JRe> ;)
<lamont> JRe: and more to the point, that's a _sorted_ list.  the buildd's work by grabbing the first N Needs-Build entries from it, marking them 'Building'.
<JRe> lamont: okay it's impressive
<JRe> buildd has a lot of work to do :)
<JRe> Hehe abaKus is pretty cool :)
<JRe> mmm quelqu'un a deja package un programe cdbs + qmake ?
<JRe> sory anyody has already made a qmake + cdbs package ?
<Riddell> je ne sais pas un program avec cdbs et qmake
<JRe> Riddell: ;) ;) ;)
<Riddell> hmm, je ne sais pas des programs avec cdbs et qmake
<Riddell> JRe: pourquoi?
<JRe> because i am looking to a sample rules file for a package using qmake and it seems that there is many bugs so i was wondering what about using cdbs
<Riddell> JRe: what are you packaging?
<JRe> abaKus
<Riddell> motaboy already did that 
<Riddell> http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~motaboy/ubuntu/
<JRe> ho koool
<JRe> then it should be moved of the SuggestedPackages List ;) ;); )
<JRe> thanks motaboy
<JRe> Riddell: someone has yet packaged knoda?
<JRe> i ask you everytime now ;)
<Riddell> yes I think it's in debian but hasn't built for ubuntu
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/knoda/0.7-1/
<Riddell> probably the library that hasn't built
<Riddell> feel free to investigate why JRe 
<JRe> okay :)
<JRe> Riddell: yeah it's because of a librairy failure but it should be fixed for the knoda-0.7.3 build
<JRe> of many time after debian update it's beeing build ?
<Riddell> actually a new knoda was brought in today by the debian syncronisation
<Riddell> but I think it won't be build due to c++ transition
<JRe> okay
<JRe> where it's possible to see the new packages brought in ?
<Riddell> JRe: breezy-changes mailing list
<JRe> okay ;)
<JRe> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> JRe: are you going to try for being an Ubuntu member at the next community council meeting?
<JRe> may be
<JRe> but i am not sure to have an internet access at the hour of the communauty council
<JRe> :(
<Riddell> yeah, midnight can be tricky
<JRe> all coucils are at this hour?
<Riddell> no, it changes
<JRe> Ho so i'll remove my name and wait for the next, hoping it will not be at 04:00 am ;)
<Riddell> ok
<JRe> Riddell: you think i should do this the next or wait more ?
<Riddell> as soon as possible :)
<JRe> Riddell: okay i'll apply as soon as there is a suitable hour
<JRe> bye everybody, good week end!
<Riddell> uniq: going to try for membership?
<Riddell> anyone using MSN messenger?
<uniq> riddell: that's the long term plan.
<uniq> i'm using messenger.
<Riddell> new kopete
<Riddell> deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/kdenetwork/ ./
<uniq> great
<uniq> i'll just have to rebuild it for amd64.
<Riddell> oh yes, send me a link when you've done that so I can add them to the archive
<uniq> sure.
<uniq> your packages are buildt on hoary or breezy? 
<uniq> i'm building for hoary.
<uniq> .. first anyway.
<Riddell> uniq: hoary
<uniq> great.
<uniq> riddell: is there a official kubuntu-updates repo planned? 
<Riddell> uniq: we use ubuntu-updates
<uniq> ok. even better.
<uniq> will the new kdenetwork be uploaded? 
<Riddell> that depends on whether we can convice Kamion or mdz that it's important enough
<Riddell> convince
<uniq> I think it is vital for a desktop distribution to have MSN support.. broken MSN until breezy becomes stable doesn't do it.. 
<uniq> .. for kubuntu.
<KaiL_> MSN that important, where you life?
<uniq> in norway MSN is the most popular IM system.
<KaiL_> here it's ICQ
<Riddell> people still use ICQ?
<amu> KaiL_: jabber :) 
<KaiL_> uhm, yes
<KaiL_> amu: or that, yes
<KaiL_> amu: did you ever saw somebody using MSN in Germany?
<amu> no :) probably i dont know this kind of people, my brother sister, they use all aol and as i remember they have their own proto .... which i cant reach  
<KaiL_> AIM?
<amu> could be, Apple's OSX is AIM, but since 10.4 you can use jabber with iChat 
<uniq> my ibook is in Eindhoven. getting closer.
<amu> uniq: huch still not delivered? 
<uniq> amu: nop.. produced in shanghai.. airplane to netherlands.. and car from there to northern norway. takes some time.
<KaiL_> lol
<KaiL_> northern norway? shouldn't you get a P4 then? for heating? :)
<uniq> hah.. well..i've got a amd64 doing that job :)
<KaiL_> AMD64 doesn't get hot
<uniq> mine does.
<uniq> not p4-hot.. but hot :)
<KaiL_> one of the very first ones?
<uniq> no.. the one in the desktop-replacement-laptops 3700+
<KaiL_> that's a 35W version afaik..?
<uniq> probably.
<KaiL_> then that's not what you call hot
<uniq> heh.. ok.. haven't owned a p4 yet. :] 
<KaiL_> ever had a K7?
<uniq> no.
<KaiL_> both need a full speed fan + a 60mm cubic cooler to stay below 50C
<KaiL_> for P4 better 80mm fan + 80mm cooler ;)
<uniq> haha.. ok.. i really don't know what hot is anymore :)
<uniq> getting outdated on the hardware-stuff.
<amu> uniq: next time http://www.cberport.de   
<amu> cyberport even
<uniq> figured.. i'll check it out.
<KaiL_> with that 80mm thing, a AMD64 stays <45C even while working - and passive
<KaiL_> currently my CPU idles at 36C :)
<amu> bought my ibook there, they needed 1 day, i was shocked 
<uniq> wow.. applestore needs like 3-4 weeks to deliver to my location.
<amu> uniq: applestore is too expensive, gravis & other are cheaper and deliver free goodies to your hardware 
<amu> btw. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59745
<uniq> quick translation please? :)
<uniq> now i regret not learning german.. 
<uniq> .. again.
<uniq> the batteries are dangerous or something?
<amu> accus with serial HQ441 to HQ507 and 3X446 to 3X510 
<uniq> understood.
<amu> overheaed, you book can burn :) better change them 
<uniq> they don't just send me a new battery i suppose?
<amu> they send you the new accu free of charge. I checked mine are affected, not bad to get a new/fresh set of batteries  
<uniq> nice.
<uniq> and you can keep the old as backup? 
<uniq> great.
<amu> no idea, that's the first time, happens with my hardware ... i'll see what happen
<uniq> you're asked to return the old battery.. as explained at https://depot.info.apple.com/batteryexchange/index.html?lang=de
<amu> yep, you must send the old one back :(
<uniq> riddell: 
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu-amd64/
<uniq> your new kdenetwork packages for hoary & amd64.
<uniq> heh.. well.. the packages build on amd64.. but kopete dies on auth to msn :] 
<uniq> kopete: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkopete_msn_shared.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN15SslLoginHandlerC1Ev
<dato> you didn't got the Makefile.in regenerated
<uniq> hmm.
<uniq> i simply rebuildt the kdenetwork-package riddell made. all works on x86 says riddell.. 
<dato> right, his source package has it.
<uniq> are you familiar with cdbs? - should cdbs do this?
<Riddell> uniq: download and try again, I think you got an old .diff.gz
<uniq> ok :)
<uniq> riddell: you were right.. old diff.. now everything works.. uploading new packages to the same location.
<KaiL_> hmm, error with kdebase build
<KaiL_> but: why?
<KaiL_> kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<KaiL_>                 Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<KaiL_>                 Depends: libaspell-dev but it is not going to be installed
<KaiL_>   libdbus-qt-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-qt-1-1 (= 0.33-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<KaiL_> stupid apt should tell, WHY it's "not going to be installed"
<uniq> try to apt-get install the package that's not going to be installed.. and apt will tell you why.
<KaiL_> uniq: that's from the ubuntu build system ;)
<uniq> which buildsystem? the logs at ~lamont/something? 
<KaiL_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/, yes
<KaiL_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdebase/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu20/kdebase_4:3.4.0-0ubuntu20_20050520-2120-i386-failed.bz2
<uniq> this is for breezy right?
<KaiL_> yes, build with gcc4
<KaiL_> no change to test that on a running system, as long as you don't want to uninstall ~100 packages :)
<uniq> use pbuilder
<uniq> it's great.
<uniq> is the kdebase source available somewhere 
<uniq> ? 
<KaiL_> ask Riddell  ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-28
<uniq> kail_: everything is because of the gcc transition to 4.0
<uniq> most things can't coexist.
<KaiL_> I guess, there's something, which needs to be upgrades first
<uniq> loads of libs.. afaik.
<uniq> well.. i'll call it a day.
<uniq> gnite.
<doko> amu, Riddell: kdebindings needs fixing: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdebindings/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2/kdebindings_4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2_20050520-2349-amd64-failed.bz2
<Riddell> "/build/buildd/kdebindings-3.4.0/./kjsembed/jsfactory.cpp:693: error: cast from 'QObject*' to 'uint' loses precision"
<Riddell> that'll be another one of those pesky 64 bit compile errors
<Riddell> best wait until x86 and pcc are done before looking incase there are other issues
<Riddell> I'll look at it in the morning
<KaiL_> Riddell: found something for kdebase on breezy?
<Riddell> KaiL_: I'm talking about kdebindings
<Riddell> kdebase says "libdbus-qt-1-dev: Depends: libdbus-qt-1-1 (= 0.33-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed"
<KaiL_> but why..
<Riddell> hmm, dbus compiled shortly before kdebase failed
<doko> Riddell: that's ok, the lib is not yet in main
<KaiL_> pool/main/d/dbus/libdbus-qt-1-1_0.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb << bug seams fixed..
<doko> no
<Riddell> doko: that'll be the one
<KaiL_> aaah...
<KaiL_> libdbus-qt-1-1 needs a gcc3 build qt!
<Riddell> KaiL_: the gcc4 dbus isn't in the archives yet
<KaiL_> and that's why we can't build a package, which depends on a gcc4 dbus
<KaiL_> libdbus-qt-1-1: depends: kdelibs4
<Riddell> KaiL_: old version od libdbus-qt-1-1 still
<KaiL_> so we need for a new dbus which looks for kdelibs4c2
<KaiL_> -for
<Riddell> which should be -0ubuntu3
<KaiL_> ..which didn't exist at 21:30...:)
<KaiL_> so the compile script only needs to be run again?
<Riddell> and still doesn't seem to be in the Packages list, presumably that will happen in good time
<Riddell> KaiL_: yes
<Riddell> uniq: thanks for the amd64 compile
<uniq> you :)
<uniq> you're welcome :)
<amu> moin'
<uniq> hi.
<uniq> 21 May 2005   02:30   Liege Euro Hub   Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
<uniq> my ibook is still moving.. closer every day.
<Riddell> was right to wait on kdebindings, other architectures failed too
<Riddell> I'll take a look at it
<amu> Riddell: dbus isn't reday? 
<Riddell> amu: it compiled but doesn't seem to be in the index
<Riddell> I guess new package names means elmo has to approve it
<amu> CXX transition: Rename libdbus-qt-1-1 to libdbus-qt-1-1c2
<uniq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33563
<uniq> cool :)
<Riddell> nice
* hunger wonders whether that  really is a good idea.
<Riddell> whyever not?
<hunger> kubuntu is acting up a lot here...
<hunger> ubuntu is not much better (nor have I found other distris).
<hunger> Well, it is probably no worse than windows;-)
* hunger shurgs.
<hunger> Computers in general are not for the faint of heart I guess.
<Riddell> yeah, I spent most of last night playing with ADSL setup for some distant relative of mine
<Riddell> then I got it all working only to find my bike had been stolen
<Riddell> there's computers are always trouble
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry for your bike.
<hunger> Riddell: Had mine stolen a while back, too, so I know how annoying that is.
<Riddell> just outside Fettes school, never can trust the pupils from there
<hunger> Riddell: Mine got stolen out of my parents closed garage:-(
* hunger goes back to writting his own cpp.
<KaiL> doko: ping?
<doko> KaiL: no
<doko> KaiL: ;)
<KaiL> lol
<KaiL> do you know, why the gcc4 version of dbus (including libdbus-qt-1-1) is build but still not in the archives?
<doko> KaiL: it's in the archive now
<KaiL> lol, seconds ago? ;)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ cool, we have our own pastebin
<amu> hehe
<KaiL> lol
<uniq> cool kubuntu pastebin :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-29
<hunger> yahoo! kwalletmanager works again.
<Riddell> hunger: in breezy?
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap.
<hunger> Riddell: It used to be broken for the last couple of days.
<hunger> And I have not even updated to the gcc 4 debs yet.
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> hunger: do you have hoary anywhere?
<amu> hmm upgraded too early no X no kde anymore :) 
<amu> Riddell: did you saw the Ad-blocker mail? sounds good for default settings? 
<uniq> riddell: http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/amd64/ - in around 5 min. binary packages only.
<uniq> let's make that 10 min. for whole kdelibs.. my upload really sucks.
<Riddell> the debian apt repository howto is rubbish, it just says "you'll need some scripts for complex repositories"
<uniq> heh.. nice one.
<uniq> well.. i'll have to go to bed now.
<uniq> kdelibs is uploading.
<Riddell> uniq: has it uploaded?
<Riddell> ah uploading
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> thanks for making them uniq 
<uniq> glad to help :)
<uniq> riddell: now all the arch specific debs are uploaded. kdelibs-data is still uploading but i noticed it's not arch-specific.
<uniq> gnite.
<hunger_> How is the cxx transition progressing?
* hunger_ has not seen new kde debs in the archives for a while.
<Riddell> hunger: kdebase, kdebindings compiled
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap, saw those. The rest will be autobuild by the daemons?
* hunger has not build kde in ages. Are there still dependencies to keep in mind after kdebase?
<Riddell> shouldn't be, just do kdeaddons last
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, sure.
<hunger> Riddell: I think the last kde I build was 1.3 or so... no kdeaddons back then.
<hunger> The newer stuff just takes way too long to build on my sucky hardware.
<amu> archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Riddell> amu: works for me
<KaiL> other IP here:
<Riddell> hunger: do you have kdebase 3.4.0-0ubuntu21 installed?
<KaiL> PING archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hunger> Riddell: Not yet. Doing so would uninstall about half my system.
<KaiL> same here - around 20 lines of uninstall, if I would do it
<KaiL> worst is loosing amarok and kdepim
<hunger> Riddell: That is why I hoped the build daemons would work their magic, reducing the impact over time.
<Riddell> they will but they havn't been upleashed yet
<hunger> Riddell: What is keeping them leashed?
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry to be asking so many stupid questions... I never participated in distri building:-(
<Riddell> it's sunday and lamont isn't working
<Riddell> at a guess
<Riddell> also kdebindings isn't done yet
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-22
<Riddell> jjesse, robotgeek: can you apply this to kubuntu docs? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/DIFF
<Riddell> mind get the correct debian/rules file
<kwwii> Riddell: do we install any tango icons in kubuntu?
<Riddell> kwwii: hell no
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, good answer
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> bis morgen
<crimsun> jdong_: ping
<hendry> is printer support broken in kubuntu?
<hendry> actually printing setup sort of work
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<raphink> how are you?
<Hobbsee> i'm okay, handed in my maths assignment...had a fire drill..
<raphink> huhu
<pygi> hey Hobbsee, raphink 
<raphink> hi pygi
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<pygi> whats up? :)
<Hobbsee> the sky.  and traffic.
<Hobbsee> did kwwi get the new stuff in?  i want to see what it looks like now :P
<raphink> Riddell: gettext doesn't work with pyKDE ?
<Sime> raphink: i18n() works with PyKDE.
<raphink> Sime: yes I know 
<raphink> but language-selector uses gettext so far
<raphink> and it doesn't work
<raphink> Sime: what's the lib for i18n?
<Sime> raphink: the same as it is in C++.
<raphink> which is?
<Sime> kdecore (I think)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> hmpf
<Hobbsee> raphink: you around?
<raphink> yes 
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/38356
<Hobbsee> how do i see if that's still applicable?
<Hobbsee> is there some easy way to tell?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38356 in konversation "Is not creating a .pot file on build time" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> like a post-inst log, or something?
<raphink> I'd say run debuild on the package and track the pot in po/
<Hobbsee> how do i track the pot in po/?
<Hobbsee> er, it look's like Rid*dell's already done that...but how do you do it anyway?
<raphink> wait I have to hurry
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> dont worry then
<raphink> I have to take a train this morning
<Hobbsee> go for it
<raphink> (I'm moving to the French Riviera, visiting a flat there tomorrow :))
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<hendry> what is that kubuntu live Installer tool called again?
<crimsun> espresso/ubiquity
<Hobbsee> hendry: ubiquity?
<hendry> so i report bugs against that?
<Hobbsee> i think so...
<Hobbsee> apparently there are a lot of bugs against it...
<Hobbsee> so if you find a section with a lot of bugs that isnt firefox - that's where you want it :)
<raphink> lol
<Hobbsee> is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/34992 likely to be upstream?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34992 in konversation "Name with ampersand appears with underscore in menus" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<crimsun> I'd think so
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Everyone should be on the look out for regressions w.r.t. buttons in systemsettngs. || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 11/05/06 2100 UTC
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Everyone should be on the look out for regressions w.r.t. buttons in systemsettngs. || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 22/05/06 2100 UTC
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is there actually a problem with bug 43788?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43788 in kubuntu-default-settings "Maintainers kmix session was included in the settings" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43788
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i couldnt really tell whether it should be there, or not...
<Hobbsee> i couldnt see any difference
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> it's needed to start kmix on first boot
<Hobbsee> ah okay
* Hobbsee watches as a whole lot of the bugs bite the dust.
<Hobbsee> why is bug-killing far more fun than maths assignments?
<Riddell> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: besides, it gives me a great excuse to watch a dvd :P
<Hobbsee> argh...what's the best way to get a changelog between two versions of a kde program?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: diff 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: good point.  this is kaffiene in particular, it's suggested in a bug report to get a sync
<freeflying> Hobbsee: kaffeine is buggy  )
<Hobbsee> freeflying: true, dapper got a new version, which is supposed to be less buggy.
<Hobbsee> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kaffeine/kaffeine_0.8.1-2/changelog is their changelog
<freeflying> Hobbsee: 0.8 has more improvement on UI, but not on application itself
<Hobbsee> ah okay..
<Hobbsee> someone did a good job with these kaffiene bugs - they've been triaged nicely
<freeflying> Hobbsee: prefer to kmplayer, it's stabler than kaffeine
<Hobbsee> OdyX: you did a great job on them :)
<OdyX> Hobbsee: on which ?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: going through bugs ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: kaffiene bugs
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> and whatever else i havent seen yet ;P
<OdyX> ;-9
* Hobbsee has been going around fixing kde bugs at random, you see...
<Hobbsee> in celebration for finishing that darned maths assignment
<OdyX> Just select one package and view its bugs... Then copy-paste "Does this still happen for you on latest Dapper? If no, please close the bug." 
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, i know
<OdyX> At the same time, mark as "Needs info"
<OdyX> After 1 week, mark as "Fix released" and say "feel free to re-open.. :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<OdyX> and don't forget to tae a view on +karma :D
<OdyX> Well.. Leaving. Practicals to do in ASM-Motorolla-ColdFire
<Hobbsee> OdyX: so when will you get really brave?  :P
<OdyX> really brave ?
<OdyX> means = "packaging" ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: let me find them...
<Hobbsee> OdyX: https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=kdebase&search=Search
<OdyX> Well.. soon
<OdyX> when raphink ends the translation of "packaging-guide" ;-)
<OdyX> Well.. Have to go... 
<OdyX> See ya..
<Hobbsee> cya
<Hobbsee> oh dear, i spoke too early about my sound...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would you be able to shine some light on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/43059 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43059 in kdebase "When adding network printer wizard chooses wrong subnet for scanning" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Riddell> I guess it's searching loopback stuff instead of the real network
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you have a network printer?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: reproducable every single time
<Riddell> you could try it on localhost:431 I guess to see if it's a cups problem or kde problem
<Riddell> but I suspect it's a kde problem
<jjesse> Hobbsee: it looks for subnet: 127.0.0.*:9100
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where do i specify that?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes, exactly
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any web browser
<Hobbsee> An error occurred while loading http://localhost:431:
<Hobbsee> Could not connect to host localhost (port 431).
<Riddell> hmm, curious
<Riddell> maybe CUPS's web frontend has been turned off
<Riddell> well you could try with gnome-cups-foo
<Hobbsee> huh?
<jjesse> Riddell: i think the problem is that when i select scan for printers it is looking at the 127.0.0.X subnet instead of the subnet that the primary eth connection is on
<jjesse> is that correct Hobbsee?
<Riddell> I'm just wondering if that's a KDE problem or a CUPS problem
<Hobbsee> jjesse: the submet that the primary eth is on is also known as the gateway, i take it?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: it should be
<Hobbsee> yes, that's correct then
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> the subnet is the local network, the gateway is a device on that network that you route through to access the internet
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> okay, maybe i'm getting myself confused then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: our printer has an IP address of 192.168.50.205 - yet it always tries to scan 127.0.0.*:9100
<Riddell> Hobbsee: even with gnome-cups-thing?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: interesting.  the kde print wizard thing will find it, if you select "remote cups server" as localhost, with port 631
<Hobbsee> *double checks*
<Hobbsee> i didnt try that - didnt want gnome stuff all over my system...
<Riddell> doh, I got the cups port number wrong
<Hobbsee> no, wait.  ignore that.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> so what port is it supposed to be?
<Riddell> so it's probably a kde bug, maybe we'll get that cups 1.2 SoC project approved and that guy can fix it
<Hobbsee> okay
* Hobbsee wonders what the printer is, for the correct drivers
<Hobbsee> crud!
<Riddell> hmm, firefox has stopped loading up
<Riddell> there's a word my bad language hilights don't catch
<Hobbsee> yes, it was a substitute bad word :P
<Hobbsee> *crosses fingers*
<Hobbsee> okay, this thing hates me!
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> lovely.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's stopped sigseiving after scanning, and selecting the printer, and now just doesnt bring up any list of drivers or printers at all.
* Hobbsee curses the evil CUPS.
<Hobbsee> ahh, more cupsys :)
<Hobbsee> we'll see if *this* lot works!
<Hobbsee> oh good!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, it's working again :)
<Riddell> cool!
<Riddell> good job Hobbsee, keep it up :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - i just upgraded - i didnt fix anything...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: sorry was away from my desk, did the probelm you were having get solved?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, seemed that it was fixed with the upgrades that came in tonight...
<Hobbsee> the kde driver database wasnt being created...
<Hobbsee> got no idea about the other thing though - seems that's upstream
<jjesse> did you get the problem solved with scanning the correct subnet?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> er, why is system settings always single click?  is it supposed to be?
<Riddell> that's how it's programmed
<Riddell> I guess it should respect the file manager click mode setting
<Hobbsee> right, so the wishlist one can stay...
<Hobbsee> *marks the other as a duplicate*
<Hobbsee> these system settings bugs are scary...
<OculusAquilae> what about bug #44244 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44244 in wlassistant "No Translation Templates for WlAssistant in Rosetta" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44244
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: shouldn't be a hard one to fix if you want to give it a shot
<OculusAquilae> same for keep and kwin-style-crystal
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> the problem is that I have no idea how :)
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: i found a howto on that earlier :)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu
<Riddell> see Generating .pot files
<Hobbsee> that one too
<Riddell> you need to play with the patch
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that detail was copied, it's now also in http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Riddell> not all admin directories are the same
<Riddell> interesting
<freeflying> Riddell: any idea for import many pos into rosetta
<Riddell> freeflying: ask carlos?
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<Hobbsee> ooh yay!  found another crash in kopete!
<jjesse> if the last comment on bug #44460 is "Seems to be a duplicate of " another bug by the person who filed the bug can i mark it as a duplicate?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44460 in kdeutils "my wallet in kwallet disappeared, but the file is still there" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44460
<Riddell> jjesse: if it really is a duplicate sure
<Hobbsee> *changes jabber account*
<jjesse> looking at the bug the orignial requestor links to it is the same issue
<jjesse> hmm don't see duplicate as a status i can set it to :(
<Riddell> oh it's down the side somewhere
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hm wlassistant seems to have a wlassistant.pot-file by default in source
<jjesse> found it
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it's there, really :P
<jjesse> i was looking under status
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: poke carlos then to see why it's not imported
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: wlassistant was only recently moved to main could be the reason
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Riddell> jjesse: could you apply this patch to kubuntu/debian/rules http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/DIFF
<jjesse> Riddell: sure hold on
<jjesse> in both trunk and branches?
<Riddell> err, I'm not sure how trunk is being kept in sync with branch
<Riddell> probably not worth bothering to do so just now
<jjesse> ok i'll make sure they are in sync
<Riddell> cool
* Hobbsee falls asleep at the keyboard
<Hobbsee> oh well, at least that's some bugs killed...
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm getting "Missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch"
<Riddell> apply by hand?
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> although it does have a perfectly good header
<jjesse> maybe i'm typing the syntax wrong, can you help me with that :)
<jjesse> its just patch -p0 file.diff file correct?
<Riddell> it's done relative to the kubuntu/ directory
<Riddell> then  patch -p0 < file.diff
<jjesse> ah that's my problem i was in kubuntu/debian
<Riddell> the < is important
<Riddell> if you're in kubuntu/debian it's -p1
<jjesse> hmm still not working, "Hunk #1 FAILED at 31
<jjesse> grumble
<Taya> hi, anyone can help me with adding some default language in kde(kubuntu)?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-xx
<Riddell> set it in systemsettings
<Taya> i have it installed
<Riddell> something like  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  to set the default for all users
<Taya> how can i set it in system settings
<Riddell> kmenu->system settings->regional
<Taya> i can;t choose anything , only english, in system settings/regional an accessibilities/country region & langiages
<Taya> there is only english
<Riddell> what's the language?
<Taya> georgian
<Taya> i did this reconfigure locales, but still the same..
<Riddell> do you have language-pack-kde-ka installed?
<Taya> yes
<Taya> i had it before, as i also have gnome, and in gnome lots of things are in georgian
<Taya> then i installe kubuntu(over gnome), and i have somethings in georgian, but very little, and i can't set up there georgian language..
<Taya> cause I am uploading georgian trsnalations, and want to check how it lookes.
<Taya> i need to have kubuntu in georgian..
<Riddell> if you had gnome before you'll have language-pack-gnome-ka but not language-pack-kde-ka installed
<Taya> i installed it myself today
<Taya> from repository:
<Taya> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2006-May/000537.html
<Taya> that's daily updated 
<Taya> i have installed both, for gnome and for kde too.
<Riddell> I see the problem
<Riddell> KDE doesn't have language packs for georgian so there's no ./usr/share/locale-langpack/ka/entry.desktop
<Taya> http://taya.convert.ge/snapshot17.png
<Taya> ok, so what should i do to have georgian kde?
<Riddell> we need an entry.desktop file in /usr/share/locale-langpack/ka
<Riddell> but it seems to also need something translated, possibly kdelibs.po
<Taya> i nede to create it myself?
<Taya> yes it's translated, i have almost all kde, i just nee to upload it to kubuntu rozetta
<Riddell> Taya: for now you will, I can talk to the language packs maintainer to get it in language-pack-kde-ka
<Taya> i have: /usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES
<Taya> already
<Taya> so why it doens't work?
<Riddell> but anything in /usr/share/locale/ka/ ?
<Taya> one folder: LC_MESSAGES
<Taya> and 3 files inthere:
<Riddell> yes, it also needs the file /usr/share/locale/ka/entry.desktop
<Taya> iso_3166.mo
<Taya> iso_639.mo
<Taya> poeit.mp
<Taya> mp=mo
<Riddell> I need to work out how to get that in the package
<Taya> poeit.mo
<Taya> in gnome(ubuntu) georgian is already very long time....
<Riddell> Taya: I need to go out now but please report a bug on launchpad.net and subscribe me (jr)
<Riddell> and poke me if I don't get it fixed soon
<Taya> hmm.. ok, but i am new to louchpad.. don't know if i can do that ;)
<Taya> we;ll see
<AlinuxOS> Taya, where is the problem?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-ka/+filebug
<Riddell> and in the mean time keep translating and uploading
<Riddell> AlinuxOS: we're missing two things that KDE needs, firstly the translations and secondly a file /usr/share/locale-langpack/ka/entry.desktop
<AlinuxOS> Riddell, ah ok. I understand in GNOME no problems.
<Riddell> which is missing because KDE doesn't have any language packs for georgian
<AlinuxOS> so it's better to file a bug right?
<Riddell> yes, KDE is special like this
<Riddell> AlinuxOS: please do
<Taya> yes i willbut when will it be fixed?
<AlinuxOS> so Taya you must file a bug against language-pack-kde-ka
<Taya> ok, where , and how?
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-ka/+filebug
<AlinuxOS> as Riddell said
<AlinuxOS> just explane your situation: that there is no language packs for georgian
<AlinuxOS> but continue to import KDE files.
<AlinuxOS> KDE devel team is fast to solve this genre of bugs
<AlinuxOS> Righ Riddell? :)
<Taya> ok let's see how quick it will be solved :))))))))))))
<Riddell> Taya: I'll try and get it fixed as soon as I can :)
<Taya> ok, bug is reported ;)
<Taya> how can i track this bug?
<AlinuxOS> Taya, good :)
<AlinuxOS> it's open source community :) not M$ !
<AlinuxOS> in open source community we are faster :)
<Taya> i know, and i like it :)
<Riddell> Taya: you will be subscribed to it when you reported it so you'll get e-mails of changes
<Riddell> Taya: thanks for helping with kubuntu
<Taya> and also, i have some other problems in kubuntu.. should i post it here?
<AlinuxOS> Taya, gender m/f ? :)
<Taya> alinux: reebs mekitxebi?
<Taya> lol
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> I know I know :)
<Taya> i have laptop: asus w5a00
<Taya> already 1 year
<Taya> and sound card was not working in any linux distributions till now.
<Taya> i installed 6.06 ubuntu about a week ago, and i was surptrized it was working !!
<Taya> but in kubuntu - volume up/down/mute keys are not working
<Taya> they are working in gnome/ubuntu, but not in kde/kubuntu
<Taya> lspci sais: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Taya> though, sound and mic are working fine in kubuntu, just not the keys..
<Taya> anyone can help with this?
<Riddell> Taya: laptop keys are something that Kubuntu is often weak in, I plan to work a lot in that area for the next version
<Taya> ah, and next versions is 6.10 or before?
<Riddell> 6.10 yes
<Riddell> Edgy
<Taya> hmm.. not before?
<Taya> i was waiting my laptop to have sound already one year.....
<Taya> :)
<Riddell> ubuntu has mjg59 working hard on laptop support, kubuntu doesn't have anyone
<Taya> and also my bloetooth is not working, dont know why yet.... and i have to test my webcam also ;)
<Taya> i will report here if smth will not be working ;) bu bluetooth already is not. ;(
<Riddell> but if you can help us with testing then I've sure we'll get it working before october
<uniq> taya: you can try system settings -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard -> tick "enable keyboard layouts" - Now select Laptop/something in the list, might work for you.
<Taya> sure, on my laptop i can test :) i am using kubuntu and like it very much (after i can hear some sounds...)
<uniq> taya: the list = keyboard model list.
<Taya> uniq> ai already have georgian keyboard layoyts
<Taya> :)
* Riddell goes out
<uniq> taya: ok, then just select some laptop keyboard from the list of keyboard models. Laptop/Inspiron have worked for me on several laptops.
<uniq> later riddell.
<Taya> wait
<Taya> ther eis no keyboard menu, there is: keyboard layout, and keyboard shortcuts
<Taya> and none of them have menu to choose from keyboard type..
<Taya> ah wait, i found it
<Taya> ah YES!
<Taya> i choose laptop/notebook compaq presario, laptop keyboard
<Taya> and now my sound/on/off/mute keys are working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Taya> thx
<Taya> no ;(
<Taya> mute is not working :(
<Taya> ok i will try diffreent laptop kbs..
<Taya> mute still not working..
<Taya> an one more thing:
<Taya> in kubuntu (not in ubuntu) time after time it appears soe  little screen saying LCD mode on / off or smth like this
<Taya> my laptop has also plug for monitor, an for video out or smth ..
<Taya> can we fix it?
<allee> Taya: what's your bluetooth problem (I've bt mouse and idsn device working here)
<Taya> it is not working.
<Taya> ;)
<Taya> i ahveinstalled kbluetoothd
<Taya> and it sais: no adapter
<allee> open an console and run: hciconfig
<allee> konsole that is
<allee> What bt adapter do you use?  Build in, usb bt stick?
<Taya> buil-in
<Taya> build-in
<Taya> ok i did, what should happen?
<allee> hciconfig returned nothing?
<Taya> yep, nothing
<Taya> root@Taya:/home/taya# hciconfig
<Taya> root@Taya:/home/taya#
<allee> Taya: Are you sure you buildin adapter is switched on?  (E.g. my Dell has a Fn-F2 hotkey to turn it on/off)
<Taya> yes it's on
<Taya> cause it's bin to wifi
<Taya> there is one switch for them
<Taya> and right now i am usind intenet via wifi
<allee> Ah, bad :( ...
<allee> I would like to see what's happening when ...
<Taya> when?
<allee> tail -f /var/log/kern.log; # now switch bt/wiki of/on
<allee> wifi that is
<Taya> hmm. i will get offline then..
<Taya> ok brb
<AlinuxOS> :)
<Taya> strange
<Taya> this swith is not working...
<Taya> even when i turn it off, internet (i.e. wifi) is still working..
<Taya> strange..
<allee> Taya: laptop model?
<Taya> and in kern.log only these errors allll the time: 
<Taya> status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:00 localhost kernel: [4303715.508000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:00 localhost kernel: [4303715.608000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:00 localhost kernel: [4303715.608000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:00 localhost kernel: [4303715.708000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:00 localhost kernel: [4303715.708000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:01 localhost kernel: [4303715.808000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:01 localhost kernel: [4303715.808000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> May 17 21:25:01 localhost kernel: [4303715.908000]  Asus ACPI: Error reading LCD status
<Taya> asus w5a00
<Taya> wait, i will post here link (of laptop)
<allee> Taya: grep /var/log/daemon.log | grep hcid | tail -20
<Taya> huh, tough job.. still thinking..
<allee> Taya: oh, no my error
<allee> Taya: grep hcid /var/log/daemon.log | tail -20
<allee> use kubuntu.paste.com to paste the data and post URL here
<Taya> root@Taya:/home/taya# grep hcid /var/log/daemon.log | tail -20
<Taya> May 15 23:04:28 localhost hcid[4701] : Bluetooth HCI daemon
<Taya> May 15 23:04:28 localhost hcid[4701] : Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.1" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Taya> May 16 20:35:07 localhost hcid[4701] : Exit.
<Taya> May 16 20:36:50 localhost hcid[4383] : Bluetooth HCI daemon
<Taya> May 16 20:36:51 localhost hcid[4383] : Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.1" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<Taya> May 17 09:24:28 localhost hcid[4383] : Exit.
<Taya> May 17 09:25:41 localhost hcid[4399] : Bluetooth HCI daemon
<Taya> May 17 09:25:41 localhost hcid[4399] : Can't get system message bus name: Connection ":1.1" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<allee> kbluetooth does not use dbus yet.
<allee> remove the tail -20 and post messages that are different
<Taya> how should i paste??
<allee> look at http://kubuntu.paste.com and paste the data in the text field.  Submit it and post URL that is returned
<Taya> http://pastebin.com/722978
<abattoir> allee kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<allee> abattoir: yes of course, sorry
<allee> abattoir: bookmarks are not helpful for remembering URL ;)
<abattoir> hehe :) 
<allee> the bookmark manager knows them, me not
<allee> Taya: without the tail -20.  The messages show are not helpful
<Taya> ??
<Taya>  root@Taya:/home/taya# grep hcid /var/log/daemon.log | tail -20
<allee> only: grep hcid /var/log/daemon.log
<Taya> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/722995
<allee> Taya: output of: uptime
<Taya> 21:39:40 up  2:45,  3 users,  load average: 0.62, 0.92, 0.89
<allee> have you multiple session/monitors running?
<Taya> not now..
<allee> Taya: it's strange that there's nothing about an adapter in the log ...
<allee> Taya: maybe the adapter is switch off by default in BIOS?  (without working hotkey, you can't turn it on and linxu kernel will not see it)
<Taya> no, i have windouws too, and in windows it's working.
<Taya> and what about lcd monitor problem?
<allee> does 'lsusb -v | grep -i blue' list something?
<Taya> no
<allee> Taya: did you have a look at the LaptopTesting pages in wiki.ubuntu.com?
<allee> and dmidecode | grep -i blue?
<Taya> not now, sound was not working, and about one year ago, i was searching for something abou tsound.. but now, i just installed ubuntu and was surprized and happy sound was working.
<Taya> i ahve not searched for anything yet..
<Taya> root@Taya:/home/taya# dmidecode | grep -i blue
<Taya>         Internal Reference Designator: CN12 - BLUETOOTH
<Taya> laptop details: http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/ASUS_W5_Laptops/prod.asp
<Taya> allee??
<Taya> ...
<allee> Taya: sorry.  My user here has proble with an printout.  later ..
<Taya> ok.....
<jjesse> Riddell: i never got that patch to commit for teh docs
<apachelogger> http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/74/66/
<OculusAquilae> http://www.thekatapult.org.uk cracked :(
<allee> Taya: dmesg | grep -i blue   # or grep -i blue /var/log/kern.log{,.0}
<abattoir> the mood bar has been enabled in the amarok package... nice :) 
<Taya> dmesg | grep -i blue >> nonw
<Taya> none
<Taya> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/723107
<yuriy> hi, i'm trying to get the source to the current kaffeine in dapper, but I can't get it to build, am i doing something wrong:
<yuriy> i downloaded .orig.tar.gz and the diff.gz, extracted the orig, ran "zcat ../kaffeine_0.7.1-1.3ubuntu8.diff.gz | patch -p1"
<yuriy> without the patch it compiles, but with the patch i get this:   make[2] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.       make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1      make: *** [all]  Error 2    *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> anyone with admin access to kubuntu.org around?
<kwwii> hehe, got another update for amarok?
<kwwii> Riddell is probably hiding from you :-)
<apachelogger> kwwii: no, finall 1.4.0 is out :P
<apachelogger> *finally
<kwwii> :-)
<allee> Taya: pah, I've checked on a laptop without BT and kern.log msg are the same
<allee> Taya:  grep -i firm  /var/log/kern.log{,.0}
<allee> Taya: best (fwiw) guess I have is still that BT is disabled by default in BIOS.  Just that Windows driver enables it on startup
<Taya> ok, so i have to enable it in bios?
<allee> Taya: it's just a guess. Other possibility is that the buildin BT chip is not supported at all
<allee> Taya: At least I know I can set BT to off in BIOS with my Dell D600 (and switch later on via hotkey)
<Taya> ok i will try later and report here. (probably it will be tomorrow, as it's late night now, and i will go to sleep soon..)
<kmon> kwwii: did you change today the bg of kubuntu kdm?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall_: ping ?
<kwwii> kmon: well, last night, but yeah
<kmon> you forgot to update the screenshot files & preview file ;)
<kmon> nothing important...
<kmon> i've just noticed
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> I even made an xcf for that purpose
<kwwii> ok, will do...thanks for the tip
<kmon> I assumed it wasn't worth a bug in launchpad.
<kwwii> well, it is easily fixed
<Tonio_> hi kwwii, kmon
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<kwwii> Tonio_: how's things?
<kmon> hi Tonio_
<jjesse> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> kwwii: quite nicelly ;) except my laptop has a ---reallt--- strange hardware issue
<Tonio_> really
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: and you ? just saw the new backgrounds, really ince :)
<allee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> allee: you told me toma is working on codeine source code right ?
* kmon leaves
<allee> yes. but I've seen no commit's in last 36 hours
<Tonio_> allee: okay, I just wanted to know if he intends to become new upstream since old one apparently stopped maintaining it 
<allee> AFAIU pkgs work.  It's need a go at debina/copyrigh
<Tonio_> allee: it is really nice, more stable than kaffeine, and doesn't crash konq
<Tonio_> allee: it would be a perfect default player for edgy
<allee> Tonio_: not Howels revived it
<Tonio_> allee: he started again ? nice ;)
<allee> s/not/no,/
<allee> yes :) :)
<Tonio_> allee: that's very nice to ear ;) it needs a few improvements, but the base is really excellent.......
<Tonio_> allee: I don't think kaffeine will be stable someday, and since upstream seems to be interested to add audio, encoding functions etc.....
<Tonio_> latest version is a mess, really
<allee> Tonio_: honestly kaffeine is too complicated for me!
<Tonio_> allee: I agree, we need a simpler player
<Tonio_> allee: kaffeine is too buggy too....
<kmon> my laptop's fan stops randomly :(
<Tonio_> kmon: my laptop doesn't restart randomly :(((
<allee> Tonio_: about default config: Installed a laptop from scratch in german.  nevertheless when I enter country/Region & language, language is US English and Country/region 'C'
<Tonio_> and sometimt doesn't want to start at all
<Tonio_> allee: and ?
<allee> Tonio_: looks like it picks up from defaults  (nevertheless desktop is in german)
<kwwii> allee: I have the same bug
<Tonio_> allee: very strange.......; what version did you install ?
<kwwii> I installed like that to test it
<allee> Tonio_: I expected Language set to german and country/region Germany
<kwwii> and now I cannot change it
<Tonio_> allee: is it for ALL kubuntu or just kde ?
<allee> Tonio_: cd from 15 May afair
<kwwii> Tonio_: btw...did you remove all the profiles from konqi?
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: well, there is a but now that konqi will not start
<Tonio_> allee: is gwenview in english too ?
<Tonio_> just a test :)
<allee> Tonio_: /etc/environment is right.  Desktop is in German.  But the kcm module settings are wrong
<kwwii> I think we need to leave at least the simple "web-browsing" and "file manager" profiles in
<Tonio_> allee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Tonio_> allee: it would be nice if I could have a look at your desktop to really understand whare is the issue
<kwwii> I do not even have the possiblity to change it to anything else
<Tonio_> allee: would you be okay for a 5 minutes vnc session ?
<kwwii> only en packages are installed
<allee> Tonio_: I assume (well wild guess) that if nothing is set it uses LC_* LANGUAGE stuff. But kcm module is not that flexible
<Tonio_> kwwii: did you try to use the language support tool ?
<kwwii> what is that?
<kwwii> I tried to change my settings in "system preferences"
<allee> Tonio_: everything is German and works.  It's just the kcm module that shows different value.
<kwwii> my base system is German
<Tonio_> kwwii: a kubutu tool to manage languages packs and set default value
<kwwii> ahhhh
<kwwii> nope, never tried that
<Tonio_> kwwii: try it ;)
<kwwii> I learn 10 new things about ubuntu every day
<kwwii> and I have to say this now:
<Tonio_> kwwii: hehe
<allee> I assume your desktop is french? :)  So just create a new user. log in.  goto country/region and language settings.  I'm sure you find the same as I did.  English defaults
<kwwii> I like working with the kubuntu people a lot more than the ubuntu ones
<Tonio_> allee: did you check your config in that tool too ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: hu ? is that that different ?
<allee> kwwii: maybe we don't hug that often like ubuntu? :)
<Tonio_> allee: okay let me test this
<kwwii> dude, they have an irc channel and mailing list just for the artwork stuff
<kwwii> artwork by commitee sucks
<Tonio_> allee: no pb here.......
<Tonio_> allee: would you like me to look at your desktop with vnc maybe ?
<Tonio_> that could help....
<Tonio_> hum; okay, I have english default yes
<Tonio_> but I can change it to french
<allee> Tonio_: no, campus firewall
<Tonio_> allee: okay I know
<allee> Tonio_: yes I can also change to german and deutsch.  It's just strange that this is not already selected
<Tonio_> allee: it is not a bug but a usability issuie
<Tonio_> you cannot change laguage since you dont't have langpacks installed
<allee> Tonio_: I would say that low prio, yes
<Tonio_> then when you select another language, it keeps printing english
<Tonio_> allee: install the german langpacks, then you will be able to change
<Tonio_> and concerning english printed at first launch, this is because the file isn't defined in your .kde
<Tonio_> allee: use the language support in K menu / System
<Tonio_> install german support, and you will be able to change in kcm module
<allee> Tonio_: no. everything working already in german.  The installation did everything right.  It's just that the kcm module does not reflect the changes that KDE is actually using already ;)
<allee> s/changes/settings/
<Tonio_> allee: hum....... in fact that can be due to the fact we currently have 2 langpacks.....
<Tonio_> the ones built by pitti and the kde ones
<Tonio_> allee: may I have a look via vnc or not ?
<Tonio_> just o compare with my config 
<Tonio_> since it works here
<allee> Tonio_: you can't. The tcp connection has to be esthabisheled from here.  Sorry.  Screenshot?
<Tonio_> allee: can you come on my computer then ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes, for outgoing almost nothing is blocked
<Tonio_> allee: pv
<Tonio_> allee: I agree that's irritating ;)
<pygi> Riddell, poke
<kwwii> hrm, why doesn't my kmail do spell chekcing anymore?
<kwwii> it says I need to add either ispell or aspell to my path
<kwwii> but I have aspell-en installed
<kwwii> kwwii@isaac:~$ which aspell
<kwwii> /usr/bin/aspell
<kwwii> kwwii@isaac:~$ echo $PATH
<kwwii> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<kwwii> drunkenlogger: what the fsck is up with this amarok crap? (/me loves giving drunk people shit)
<drunkenlogger> which amaroK crap?
<kwwii> sorry, just seeing if I could provoke you :-)
<kwwii> I note how you spell it correctly, nicely done :-)
<pygi> kwwii, will you be able to provide me assistance with artwork for bzr-ui? :)
<kwwii> bzr-ui?
* kwwii runs for cover
<kwwii> what is it?
<drunkenlogger> kwwii: peeh, after working 4 days, day and night (with less than enough sleep) provking me is quite hard :P
<kwwii> drunkenlogger: lol, I know the feeling
<kwwii> congrats on getting the release out the door
<pygi> kwwii, well Bazaar Graphical User Interface :)
<drunkenlogger> kwwii: hehe, thanks :)
<kwwii> pygi: wow, sounds scary, what is it
<pygi> kwwii, argh, its not that scary :)
<pygi> well, bazaar is RCS, and GUI is just GUI :P
<kwwii> I'll help in any way I have time to help :-9
<pygi> hehe :)
<pygi> oki, thanks :)
<kwwii> can you point me to any information?
<pygi> eh, nothing is needed at this moment...
<pygi> I'll help in any way I have time to help :-9
<pygi> argh, wrong paste :P
<kwwii> lol
<pygi> http://bazaar-vcs.org/GraphicalUserInterface
<pygi> kinda outdated and all, but still :)
<kwwii> pygi: love to help
<kwwii> we can even update the website :-)
<pygi> thanks :-P
<pygi> and even make a proper UI :-)
<kwwii> deal :-)
* pygi thanks to kwwii 
<pygi> anything I can do for you? :)
<kwwii> tell mark to extend my contract :-)
<kwwii> jsut kidding
<kwwii> s/jsut/just
<pygi> I am sure he will :P
<robotgeek> Riddell: ping, do you still need someone to apply?
<pygi> robotgeek, for  what? :-/
<robotgeek> pygi: kubuntu-docs
<pygi> ah
<robotgeek> he had a patch, i think it has been applied. just making sure
<Riddell> robotgeek: no, thanks
<pygi> Riddell, it seems you'll be getting KDE interface for Bzr after all :)
<Riddell> oh?
<robotgeek> Riddell: sorry, but was away from computer for past 2 days
<pygi> Riddell, yea, I'll be implementing it :)
<Riddell> pygi: cool
<Riddell> pygi: just for kicks?
<pygi> hm, what do you mean? :-/
* pygi wonders what would "just for kicks" mean :)
<pygi> Riddell, any explanation? :)
<Riddell> pygi: what made you decide to do that?
<pygi> Riddell, well, I wanna get more involved into KDE community :)
<pygi> 0
<pygi> e0
<Riddell> excellent
<pygi> argh, damn keyboard :)
<Riddell> presumably you've done python before, done any qt/kde?
<pygi> I have never really been involved with KDE, and this should be a good start (together with Amarok gst)
<pygi> Riddell, yes, ofcourse...just never anything for KDE :)
<pygi> argh, wrong typing...nothing that was part of KDE in any way...mostly applications I needed, etc.
<pygi> no worries, it'll all be good :)
<ach> hi raphink
<raphink> hi ach
<kwwii> ach du schiesse
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> sorry
<pygi> :)
<kwwii> couldn't help myself
<raphink> kwwii: pfff
<ach> kwwii: np ;)
<kwwii> allee is so much nicer
<robotgeek> dot.kde.org opens up career prospects. looks...
<kwwii> that is a saying I have learned since I lived in Germany
<kwwii> not my fault
<ach> kwwii: yes, but I don't remember my freenet pw.  Thx to kdewallet ;)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> rotfl
<kwwii> now that is good
<kwwii> sounds like me
<Riddell> robotgeek: hmm?
<robotgeek> http://dot.kde.org/1147698188/ has a company interview. went to their website, and guess what: they have an opening in my area :)
<pygi> Riddell, what are we to do with all those Kubuntu applications? :-/
<pygi> I don't think that guy who appeared yesterday is capable of doing such a complex and "much thinking needed" task :-/
<pygi> and the other guy for formatting isnt responding
<DaSkreech> Where did kalimoto-miracle- lemon.ogg come from?
<kwwii> no idea
<kwwii> but I have been thinking of how to add a kubuntu ogg file
<kwwii> unfortunatley my son does not play guitar well enough yet
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Again?
<DaSkreech> A Theora ogg file?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: no idea where it comes from...just pulling shit out of my ass
<kwwii> well, it is an ogg
<kwwii> so yeah
<DaSkreech> It could be a vorbis file 
<ach> Taya: ping
<Taya> pong
<ach> Now I've (allee) have some spare time for your questions
<Taya> thx
<Taya> i have a loooooots of questions..
<Taya> :)
<ach> oh, oh
<AlinuxOS> Taya, mamma mia :)
<Riddell> pygi: if you don't think he's capable then don't give him your points
<AlinuxOS> Girl Rulez! :)
<pygi> Riddell, ergh, I just wanted your opinion :-/
<ach> if it's not -devel releated we better with to other channel (maybe #kubuntu?)
<Taya> lcd problem.
<kwwii> DaSkreech: good point, no idea
<Taya> i on;t know what problem it is..
<DaSkreech> Who is in charge of System Settings?
<Riddell> pygi: I don't disagree with you :)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: god
<pygi> Riddell, nice then :)
<pygi> then we should vote him down :P
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Normally has better work :-(
<pygi> Riddell, perhaps he is capable enough to do that Wine stuff tho? :-/
<kwwii> DaSkreech: what don't you like?
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Two things 
<DaSkreech> One is that it's unusable with the keyboard
<kwwii> which is a totally valid point
<kwwii> probably the best I have heard yet
<DaSkreech> Second is that when you search for things then tabbing should only go to valid choices not through everything as if you didn't just search
<Taya> arch: >> #kubuntu channel >>  questions
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-23
<kwwii> DaSkreech: also a good point
<kwwii> you are right on both
<kwwii> guess it is a bit late for the current release, but it should definitely be fixed
<DaSkreech> Well there is a few weeks
<apachelogger> Riddell still hides?
<pygi> Riddell, if you want, rank it down as well
<kwwii> DaSkreech: hehe, freeze was quite a while ago
* DaSkreech frowns
<DaSkreech> So Who is in charge?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: dude, it is not a matter of who is charge but how much time there is left
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Well since the time for Dapper is none I guess it doesn't matter :)
<DaSkreech> So I want to work with someone to get some polish in for Edgy
<DaSkreech> (ironically)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: it does matter, but it is not realizable for this release, I would guess
<DaSkreech> Since it should have an edge :-)
<kwwii> DaSkreech: definitely
<DaSkreech> So anyone have an idea how hard it is to get enter to work?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: everything you said has a good basis
<kwwii> dude, those are bugs, straight up and down
<kwwii> enter them
<DaSkreech> Ah Launchpad?
<kwwii> they should get a higher status as they are probably important
<kwwii> yepp
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: amaroK 1.4 is out - see mail - and we submitted a news to the dot :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: am just about to publish it
<apachelogger> hoooray :D
<pygi> Riddell, include that bugfix then :)
* pygi does "please" once again :)
<pygi> hey apachelogger, whats up? :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: you missed some trademarks in that announcement
<Riddell> (sarcasm)
<apachelogger> the usual, releasing software and then get hell drunken ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: always the problem :S
<pygi> apachelogger, we can celebrate once gst engine is "up to par" with other engines :)
<Riddell> pygi: I did
* apachelogger thinks about dropping that stuff actually
<pygi> Riddell, o nice, very thanks :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: please do, there's no need to acknowledge trademarks unless you're trading
<apachelogger> yep
<Riddell> pygi: but I didn't change the version number
<apachelogger> I actually wonder why we added them :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: now on http://dot.kde.org/
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> gonna get you some karma boost in #amarok ;-)
<pygi> argh, we really need to start working on that gst engine :(
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> bon soir
<raphink> Riddell: is it fine to you to sync desktop files from svn for adept so we have translated ones?
<Riddell> that's what happens each time we do an adept upload
<raphink> each time we sync with svn yes
<raphink> but we're not to do it again before release, are we?
<Riddell> I think we will, it's not at 2.0 yet
<raphink> hmm ok then
<raphink> if that's sure then fine
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> sleep well, I know I will
<pygi> night kwwii 
<kwwii> meeting at 8am tomorrow
<pygi> lucky, you can sleep :)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> but only till 7am :-(
<pygi> :(
<kwwii> I am not a morning person
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<pygi> anyway, good night and tommorow :)
<kwwii> bye
<pygi> night
<jjesse> 3.5.2 is the version of kde being shipped in 6.06/
<jjesse> ?
<raphink> sure
<jjesse> raphink: is that a sure directed to me?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> :)
<jjesse> grin
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<Huahua> ri
<Huahua> hello , Riddell 
<Hobbsee> oh goody, new amarok release...
<crimsun> ...and to think I /just/ installed beta 3 yesterday.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> ah, now I see what \sh was quibbling over. silly xine-lib refuses to reread ~/.asoundrc
<abattoir> anyone else here having problems w/ amaroK 1.4 and the mood bar... amaroK crashing?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: mood bar?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: its disabled by default
<abattoir> go to configure amarok
<abattoir> general options-> components
<Hobbsee> give me a min...
<Hobbsee> suddenly discovered a lack of sound
<abattoir> its just eye-candy i guess, nothing particularly useful...
<abattoir> but still :) 
<abattoir> choose "Use moods", then right click on the playlist columns and enable moodbar
<Hobbsee> uh oh...this doesnt sound good...
<abattoir> what doesnt sound good?
<Hobbsee> wha???
<Hobbsee> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the kubuntu-default-settings package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Hobbsee> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Hobbsee> i was playing around with kmix yesterday...
<abattoir> apt-get?
<Hobbsee> doesnt have a reinstall command
<seaLne> Riddell: packages/amarok-latest dosen't point to 1.4
<seaLne> hmm "xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers"
<abattoir> installed gdb now, this is the backtrace
<abattoir> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/724206
<abattoir> should i file a bug @ launchpad?
<seaLne> does anyone have amarok looking like http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/amarok.png ? (right panel partly hidden) does the same full screen 1280x1024
<abattoir> seaLne : nope, its pretty normal for me
<seaLne> strange
<seaLne> are you using xine for play back? just wondering if its only me that can't get that to work
<abattoir> yes
<seaLne> and apart from crashing it played?
<abattoir> what happens when you close the playlist view?
<seaLne> same on all views
<abattoir> even when none of them are displayed huh?
<freeflying> seaLne: hi
<seaLne> how do you get none?
<abattoir> just click on the active tab
<seaLne> freeflying: lo
<Hobbsee> abattoir: okay, sound's back.
<abattoir> Hobbsee: nice :) 
<Hobbsee> i think
<seaLne> abattoir: ah :) yeah looks ok then
<abattoir> now click on it again
<abattoir> does it look the same?
<seaLne> yeah that fixed it
<abattoir> good :) 
<seaLne> strange tho
<seaLne> looks fine when restarted aswell
<abattoir> maybe its the packaging ;) 
<Hobbsee> abattoir: right, so how do i test this mood thing?
<seaLne> but that was the least of my worries with xine engine not working, maybe my sound got broken some way at the same time
<abattoir> have you enabled it in the playlist window?
<freeflying> seaLne:  the latest review of behindubuntu( translated int ochinese) still not be published
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i think so
<abattoir> Hobbsee: it generally occurs when a song becomes 'heavy' or there is a change in the song
<Hobbsee> abattoir: right....
<abattoir> Hobbsee: it crashes?
<Hobbsee> no, but i may not be trying to reproduce correctly
<abattoir> hah, there it goes again...
<seaLne> freeflying: yeah tell me about it, looking at end of next week for french and german translations, apparently saying to them that the interview was ready to be translated wasn't enough of a hint to them to actually translate it *grumble*
<abattoir> this time i got an error output... wait a sec
<abattoir> "*** WARNING: Recoverable frame level error in file /media/hda6/Music/My Music/Soad/System Of A Down- Inner Vision.mp3 (lost synchronization)
<abattoir> amarok:   MakeMood: Done processing. Stoping...amarok:   amaroK is crashing..."
<pygi> abattoir, what you broke again? :)
<abattoir> pygi: yes... again :(
<abattoir> can you believe it?
<abattoir> the world is so cruel :'( 
<abattoir> especially when there is  no amaroK ;) 
<pygi> whats wrong with amarok this time?
<abattoir> *this* time? it crashes... always... i think it is the moodbar 
<pygi> indeed :P
<abattoir> ok, let me check it out on my 32-bit system...
<abattoir> brb
<Hobbsee> gotta love keyboard input randomly stopping working...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: X problem ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: dunno.  and you were right, btw
<OdyX> Hobbsee: I do get something like that sometimes...
<OdyX> "right" - about ?
<Hobbsee> your email?
<abattoir> ugh, amaroK is almost 20MB now? 
<Hobbsee> okay...repeat after me..."i will not play with ndiswrapper"
<Hobbsee> :P
<abattoir> Hobbsee: does it have a tune? ;) 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<OdyX> Hobbsee: did not understand what you did...
<Hobbsee> OdyX: hmm?  with the bug closing?
<OdyX> No.... asking for my mail.. 
<OdyX> :-?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: it was you who emailed me earlier, or i've confused my IRC names with launchpad ones?
<OdyX> seems...
<OdyX> I did not e-mail you...
<OdyX> well... I don't have enough things to say you.. :-P
<Hobbsee> oh, okay then...
<raphink> hmpf... love stories
<Hobbsee> raphink: hmm?
<raphink> [12:03]  <OdyX> Hobbsee: did not understand what you did...
<raphink> [12:04]  <OdyX> No.... asking for my mail..
<raphink> [12:04]  <OdyX> :-?
<raphink> [12:05]  <OdyX> seems...
<raphink> [12:05]  <OdyX> I did not e-mail you...
<raphink> [12:05]  <OdyX> well... I don't have enough things to say you.. :-P
* Hobbsee thwaps raphink.
<raphink> you could keep your love talks in private :)
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: grrr.  i've had enough of that today already, thanks!
<raphink> oh :(
<raphink> what's wrong Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nothing major.
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> raphink: had my chem lecturer saying (again) that i was in love with the guy i was working with...grrr....
<raphink> :(
<Hobbsee> actually, no, the fact of the matter is that the three of us *like* working together, and it gets done quicker, so we dont want to split, thanks :P
<raphink> sure that's good :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'm sorry..
<raphink> Hobbsee: what for?
<Hobbsee> raphink: how i reacted above
<raphink> oh it's ok :)
<raphink> my fault 
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> going to visit an apartment in a few minutes
<Hobbsee> have fun :)
<raphink> thanks
<freeflying> Hobbsee: around?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Hobbsee: would you like test knode for me, I've patched it for CJK support
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I wanna know if it can work with non-cjklocales
<Hobbsee> um...doesnt that install lots of stuff all over the system?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: needn't just knode 
<Hobbsee> OdyX: you're right...
* Hobbsee got confused.  again.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 22/05/06 2100 UTC
<Hobbsee> yay!
<freeflying> cool, kubuntu's shipit
<Hobbsee> freeflying: can i say no?  im really phased out here, not up to testing much :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: okey,heh
<freeflying> Riddell: no ppc edition?
<Riddell> freeflying: seems not
<freeflying> Riddell: any pictures of the CD cover?
<Riddell> I don't think that's final yet
<Riddell> I don't have the artwork
<Riddell> it's a big gear image last I saw it
* OdyX just mention his DVD Cover. :-P
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice job with the usplash, btw...looks much better!
<OdyX> Well... the usplash has some "halo"
<OdyX> background not totally black
<Hobbsee> yes, so i noticed...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which one?
<OdyX> But... don't understand...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the usplash?  the one that just came out...
<OdyX> We change kdm splash from white to blue and usplash from blue to white...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<OdyX> Well. Not bad, but curious
<abattoir> the moodbar problem doesnt occur w/ i386.... but the combobox for the various 'make moodier' themes is disabled... weird 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that usplash isn't by kwwii, it's a random usplash that someone uploaded and I'm about to revert
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh.  pity, it looks quite nice..
<Hobbsee> except for the extra blue square bit...
<OdyX> Riddell: is this possible ?
<OdyX> I mean.. somebody randomly uploading things to main ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: sure.  the right people.  in fact, it shoudl be fairly easy to see who did it...
<OdyX> and send Ubuntu Armed Forces at home.
<Riddell> OdyX: yes, anyone with main uploads can upload anything to main
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Sill bad to do without "owner" permissions
<OdyX> so Armed Forces is good solution, huh ?
<OdyX> ;-P
<freeflying> Riddell: can the shipit site be localised?
<Riddell> freeflying: it's part of launchpad, I suspect it can't
<Hobbsee> Riddell: printing works :)
<Riddell> woo!
<jjesse> cheer :)
<MidMark> hi,
<MidMark> Riddell ping, I've some others ubiquity bug, can I tkae you 10 mins?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: great news  :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is to my network printer, on an IP address
<Riddell> MidMark: go ahead
<MidMark> ok, installer crashes after copying all files at step 7 with in return_to_autopartitioning nextText = get_string("continue", lang) + " >" NameError: global name 'lang' is not defined
<MidMark> fill a bug?
<MidMark> this with daily cd-18/5
<Riddell> hmm, it seems to have started calling return_to_autopartitioning randomly
<Riddell> s/lang/self.lang/  silly me
<MidMark> this bug occurs after trying to access to internet to update but without network it stops with an error, then crashes
<Riddell> anything else?
<MidMark> another bug in my opinion is: when with manual partitioning I have to choose the mount points
<Riddell> that's kind of the meaning of manual :)
<MidMark> no sorry
<MidMark> wait I have wrong, no bug
<MidMark> this one -> I have partitioned the second hdd with ext3
<MidMark> but after done it in the summary it say unknow filesystem
<MidMark> don't know why
<Riddell> sounds like qtparted being unhelpful
<MidMark> third possible bug is:
<MidMark> I had a fat32 hdd with 1 gb of data, I have erased all partitions and make 3 partitions, after done that and applied all, ubiquity still say the occupation of 1 GB
<MidMark> is it correct?
<Riddell> shouldn't happen
<MidMark> ok, I have to fill 3 bugs for these?
<Riddell> please do
<MidMark> ok!
<kwwii> which splash is being used?
<raphink> hi Riddell && kwwii
<kwwii> hi raphink
<raphink> :)
<abattoir> Riddell: one more thing i noticed in Ubiquity... initially(during partitioning) it says only 1.5G is needed for the root partition... but later it doesnt work, asks for more...nothing big... just noticed :) 
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<raphink> Hobbsee: lol
<MidMark> Bug #45396
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45396 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after copied all files to hdd" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45396
<Riddell> abattoir: should be fixed, it didnt' take into account /boot and other directories
<MidMark> Bug #45397
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45397 in ubiquity "after set a partition to ext3 in the summary it says Unknown fs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45397
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, thanks :) 
<MidMark> #45398
<MidMark> bug #45398
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45398 in ubiquity "with a non-empty fat32 hard disk, after delete the partition it still says that it's non-empty" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45398
<MidMark> Done!
<jjesse> does done mean fixed?
<jjesse> Riddell: have you gone over the release notes lately are they up to speed?
<Riddell> I havn't
<MidMark> Done means for me reported :)
<Riddell> does it still call ubiquity espresso?
<jjesse> i'll check
<jjesse> release notes in both build and trunk call it ubquity
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> kwwii: your splash is being used
<kwwii> whey
<kwwii> whew
<kwwii> not that we start a big discussion and want to vote on it :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: are you going to do the example content package today?  uploads are restricted after today
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe, lets vote anyway, where we dont have quorum :P
<Hobbsee> under the idea of "practice voting" - to see if we can all agree on somethign :P
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I guess I could do that...been working like crazy on the ubuntu usplash stuff
* kwwii is now part of the ubuntu-art community
<Hobbsee> kwwii: congratulations!
<kwwii> 20-30 emails a day will do that
<Riddell> kwwii: I don't know what happening with the ubuntu usplash, I was talking about the kubuntu one
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, that is why I got scared
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usplash/DapperPropositions
<kwwii> they are having a major discussion on the mailing list as well
<kwwii> Riddell: I should just add the two or three files that I have to the existing package?
<Hobbsee> oh my goodness....
<Hobbsee> kwwii: just think about how people would whine if *this* was the new splash... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usplash/YetAnotherUsplashArtworkProposal?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=usplash-2.jpg
<kwwii> well, one of them is an update on an existing file, but you get my point
<kwwii> lol
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, and make sure they get installed
<kwwii> I like the baby blue kubuntu ones :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I'll probably have one two questions...will you be around later?
<kwwii> hehe, stupid question, you are always around
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> he lives here :P
<Riddell> kwwii: yep
<kwwii> cool
* kwwii picks up his wife and son, goes shopping for dinner and then builds debs
<kwwii> be back in a bit
* Riddell watches dholbach rebuild all of KDE
<jjesse> that sounds like something fun to do 
<kwwii> oh, that his him that I hear screaming
<kwwii> Riddell: what's up with the music in example-content?
<kwwii> Riddell: why is it there? is it some kind of official ubuntu music?
<Riddell> kwwii: no idea, I remember heno talking about a south african band he wanted in
<Hobbsee> heh, nasty...so he is rebuilding it all now...
<kwwii> one more quesiton before I leave....
<kwwii> I reinstalled (my third kubuntu install!) 
<kwwii> now how do I get a development environement up without doing it package per package again?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Riddell> sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs-dev kdebase-dev
<kwwii> killer, thanks
<kwwii> will taht install pbuilder as well?
<Hobbsee> not that i recall
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i think you have to do it separately
<kwwii> Hobbsee: cool, thanks
<Hobbsee> kwwii: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto  if you havent already seen it
<Hobbsee> seeing as you have to configure it :P
<kwwii> yeah, I did that once before :-)
<Hobbsee> ah yes - i keep my config files now - works far better...
<kwwii> every time I voyage into the internals of a debian system I get a little scared :-)
<kwwii> hehe, good idea
<kwwii> I should have kept my home as well :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, apt-get says it cannot find source packages for kdelibs-dev, is that normal?
<Riddell> kwwii: you need the deb-src lines uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> kwwii: did you use ubiquity to install?
<kwwii> gotcha
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no, that's not normal, and no, it shouldnt be happening...
<kwwii> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> kwwii: excellent
<kwwii> holy shit
<kwwii> I have everything in sources.list uncommented except the "Major bug fix updates produced after the final release..."
<kwwii> should I uncomment that as well?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you reproduce that?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no
<kwwii> dude, installing without a network is the biggest mistake I ever made
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee reproduces the lack of source for kdelibs-dev, but can get the binary...
<Riddell> kwwii: sudo apt-get update ?
<kwwii> yeah, I'll try that
<Riddell> ah, my fault, kdelibs4-dev not kdelibs-dev
<kwwii> hrm, it wants to install like every dev package known to man
<kwwii> 130 of them
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, rather like that :P
<Riddell> kdelibs has a lot of build dependencies
<Hobbsee> why do you need it, anyway?
<kwwii> I just want to learn how to build a deb :-)
* Hobbsee doesnt have kdelibs4-dev installed.
<kwwii> I was getting soft working for suse...they make it too easy
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> seen the ubuntu packaging guide?
<kwwii> well, after erasing my home dir I lost all my bookmarks, so not for a while :-)
<kwwii> url?
<Hobbsee> you're kidding...why'd you do that??
<kwwii> I reinstalled without thinking
<kwwii> made a backup of my files, but not any .* dirs
<Hobbsee> kwwii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources and http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Hobbsee> ouch....
<kwwii> next time I partition my mac, I will make a /home
<Hobbsee> hehe...
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: not a problem
<Hobbsee> kwwii: if there are problems with the second guide, poke laser_jock, in -motu, who wrote the thing...
<kwwii> :-)
<Hobbsee> in fact, poke him with a flaming torch and a pitchfork to tell him he did a good job with it :P
<kwwii> I'll do that if I am not banging my head against the wall in a couple of hours
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no need for that :P  ask for help either here, or in -motu
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-motu 's probably better, as there are more people
<kwwii> oh, I will...don't worry :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> and then you can explain it all to me :P
<Hobbsee> what are we discussing in our monday meeting, btw?
<kwwii> meeting on monday?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yep, see topic
<Hobbsee> *adds to meeting agenda*
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well we can find some people for membership
<Hobbsee> i'd better make sure i'm actually there, or that one :P
<Riddell> lure maybe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good point, but is our council official yet?
<Hobbsee> toma, too, if he's not a member...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've been meaning to send out a post to the mailing list for a while, hopefully I really will do that today
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know anything about this?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knoda/+bug/44787
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44787 in knoda "knoda package should recommend some database backends" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> distro meeting now by the way
<Hobbsee> not being a user of knoda myself
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: seems sensible that it should, but it's not too important, you could be using a remote database
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  hence it would say recommends, instead of depends, then...
<Riddell> Suggests probably
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha
<Riddell> but it may  not be worth changing it in ubuntu, it should be done in debian
<jjesse> hmm just updated my system and konverstation froze after the update was complete and konqureor crashed
<jjesse> then i couldn't type any text on konverstation
<Hobbsee> jjesse: it what?  could you type any text at all?
<jjesse> no text at all and wasn't seeing new messages
<jjesse> though i could change tabs
<kwwii> so it looks like I cannot add an svg to example-content as all the files types have matching dependencies for apps...the last changelog entry removes those that were previously included
<kwwii> so that means, I am really only adding one file
<jjesse> Riddell: will there be any major changes that would force me to re do any screenshots for the Kubuntu Chapter in the book?
<Riddell> jjesse: the ordering of some system settings modules has changed
<Riddell> kdm login screen isn't stripy any more
<Riddell> I don't know if kwwii is going to come up with funky artwork for ubiquity
<Hobbsee> i like the new kdm login screen - it actually looks nice, rather than making me wince :P
<jjesse> kwwii: can you keep me updated if you change anything for ubquity?
<kwwii> Riddell: not sure if we still have time for that...making a better title graphic would be easy, I guess
<kwwii> jjesse: definitely
<jjesse> ok will have to redo the login screen i think
<kwwii> yeah, I need to update it for the package as well
<kwwii> we need a new screenshot for the kdm theme chooser stuff I guess
<Riddell> kwwii: I was too lazy
<Riddell> feel free to do that once you've mastered .deb packaging :)
<kwwii> hehe :-)
<kwwii> I knew this would end up bad
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yes, you get sucked into doing packaging, until you know it all :P
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> or until I screw something up so bad that people think it is better if I make pretty pictures
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> dont worry, we all do it :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: my patch for kmix was shocking - kill it off :P
<Hobbsee> i fubar'd my system while testing it :P
<Hobbsee> (and yes, i did test before i sent it)
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Riddell
<jjesse> Riddell: had the wrong address for kubuntu shipit in the release notes, just changed it and commited it
<Riddell> jjesse: well spotted, thanks
<kwwii> why do I have icons for my harddrives in system:/media/ when I cannot mount them?
<kgoetz> #include rant.h
<kwwii> and why can't I mount them per hand?
<kgoetz> because it's showing everythign in /mdedia, which now includes partitions, for some ungodly reason
<kgoetz> said ungodly reason is the LSB i discovered recently
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> well, it looks nice, they are all there
<kwwii> but I cannot mount any of them
<kgoetz> no, they are mounted into the fstab as root mount/unmount only
<kwwii> I cannot even do it as root on the comman line
<kwwii> and these partitions are not in /media
<kwwii> funky....it worked before my reinstall
<kgoetz> then you have stumped me (i don't use KDE, i'm gong from memory)
<kwwii> :-)
<kgoetz> :)
<kwwii> now I get it
<kwwii> hfs support appears to be broken
* kwwii reboots to copy files....ahhh the future is at our door
<kgoetz> ah, a mac user?
<kwwii> yepp, got 5 of 'em now :-)
<kgoetz> :)
<kwwii> 5 computers that don't work quite so well in linux
<kwwii> money well spent
<kgoetz> i have 2 ol imacs that don't boot ubuntu install cds, so i'm returning them to my mate soon
<kwwii> amazingly I found a person who wants to buy two of my old macs
<kgoetz> old macs are novel. middle age macs suck :)
<kwwii> they have hardware based video editing systems and their computers broke and they cannot buy such anymore
* kgoetz has a mac SE, 1986 edition :)
<kwwii> killer
<kgoetz> kwwii: the macs as old as i am (give or take a few motnhs)
<kwwii> we used a mac IIe as our print server at my engineering office for years (with a big ole nasty scsi drive)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> god I feel old
<kgoetz>  lol
<kwwii> ok...gotta copy my gpg stuff to finish my first package...bbl
<kgoetz> yep. 
<Riddell> kwwii: you don't need to sign it unless you're uploading to revu or the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> and you can't upload to the ubuntu archive
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we should get kwwii to apply for membership at our meeting
<Riddell> then he can't escape :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ooh, yes :D
<kwwii> Riddell: well, this has to be the easiest package to build ever
* Hobbsee will have excessive fun being painful, and saying no :P
<kgoetz> lol
<kwwii> copy the file to the right place, call a command line tool and it is done, I guess
* kgoetz barrakcs for kwwii
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> ok, now I really have to leave...be back later
<Hobbsee> night all...
<kwwii> before I start...does dpkg-buildpackage take care of the changelog entry as well?
<kwwii> plenty of time to figure this out, I am setting up pbuilder now
<kwwii> :-)
<bddebian> kwwii: No, you want to use dch -i for adding a changelog entry
<kwwii> bddebian: you don't happen to know which package dch is in?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<kwwii> dchroot, I guess
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<kwwii> I am doing your job again
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: gimme more details ;)
<bddebian> kwwii: devscripts I believe
<Tonio_> hi bddebian
<kwwii> yeah, I missed installing devscripts and debhelper
<kwwii> so, does one *have* to set up a chroot env. to build debs?
<Riddell> nope
<kwwii> so what is this trying to tell me:
<kwwii> make: *** [testroot]  Error 1
<Riddell> ah, you need fakeroot
<Riddell> install fakeroot
<kwwii> ahhhhh
<Riddell> and use debuild not dpkg-buildpackage
<Riddell> debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage but uses fakeroot and has some other checks
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<kwwii> hrm, debuild complains about not being able to sign the package
<Riddell> that's good, it means it's finished compiling successfully :)
<Riddell> you may need gpg installed, or it maybe can't find your key for the e-mail address you put in debian/changelog
<Riddell> but you only need to sign it if you're uploading to ubuntu or revu, which you aren't 
<kwwii> cool
<Riddell> do lesspipe on the .deb to make sure it actually has the files you added
<kwwii> yepp, both new files are there
<kwwii> why did it name it *_all.deb ?
<kwwii> ie. why did it add _all to the end of the name?
<toma> kwwii: that is probably how you named it in the debian/changelog, first line, between the ()
<Riddell> kwwii: _all is alternative to _i386 or _powerpc etc, it means it's not platform specific
<toma> o ok
<kwwii> ahhh-ha
<kwwii> I think dch added that 
<Riddell> it'll have 'all' in the entry in debian/control, 'any' means it gives you i386 or powerpc etc
<kwwii> so now I run pbuilder on the dsc file ?
<Riddell> only if you want to check that it really builds fine on a clean machine
<Riddell> but you've not added any build-deps so there's no reason why it shouldn't
<Riddell> now you upload to a web server somewhere and get me or someone to review and upload
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> just the deb, or the .dsc as well?
<kwwii> erm, tar.gz as well, I guess?
<Riddell> .deb, .dsc and .tar.gz
<Riddell> .deb is least important actually, the source is what's needed
<kwwii> yeah, guess I knew that
<kwwii> but this whole system couldn't get much more different than suse
<Riddell>  /usr/src/rpm always seems weird to me
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: once they are up on my server I'll send you a mail with the urls
<kwwii> my 8 year old could have built that package :-)
<Riddell> yay, icecream got approved
<bddebian> w00t :-)
<kwwii> that is good news
<kwwii> at least it is something that I have done before :-)
<jjesse_lunch> what is icecream?
<bddebian> A yummy frozen dessert made with cream? :-)
<jjesse> mmmm
<kwwii> actually the flavor is secondary to the cross-compiler
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Oh, new startup screen is nice :-)
<kwwii> cool :-)
<Riddell> jjesse: a cluster compiler like teambuilder or distcc
<jjesse> oh, i was hoping for chocalate chip cookie dough ice cream :(
<bddebian> heh
<cmvo> kwwii: Hi! I like the new blue backgrounds for KDM and the desktop splash, much more KDE-ish :-)
<jjesse> i like the deeper blue
<cmvo> kwwii: Here the boot splash looks more purple than blue. Is that intended?
<kwwii> cmvo: I would guess your monitor is broken
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> glad to hear you like the other stuff though!
<jjesse> i thought there were edges that were purplish
<kwwii> :P
<kwwii> well, they are using colors from the logo
<kwwii> so yes, it is a bit purpleish
<kwwii> but all in all the logo is not purple
<cmvo> kwwii: Hm, the monitor has its flaws, but all in all the colors looks ok.
<cmvo> kwwii: s/looks/look/
<cmvo> kwwii: I think its a step backwards, but maybe it needs some more reboots for me to get used to it :-)
<kwwii> cmvo: a step backwards from what?
<kwwii> from the breezy stuff?
<kwwii> I mean, honestly, I know that a lot of the developers liked the breezy stuff but it was a design that was rejected from kde for being too poor quality
<jjesse> i like it
<cmvo> kwwii: No, not breezy, just the more blueish dapper splashes.
<kwwii> hrm, it uses the same colors as the other stuff I made, I promise :-)
<kwwii> it might look more purplish because it is on a black bg
<cmvo> kwwii: The bubbles background is perfect, I like more with every version.
<kwwii> cool :-)
* kwwii takes a bath now...bbl
<cmvo> kwwii: I'll get used to the new boot splash, but I still think it it too purple-ish for a uniform look. But you don't have to listen to me, I'm just an interested bystander :-)
<cmvo> kwwii: cu around
<bddebian> kwwii: TMI :)
<cmvo> bddebian: Hi! You asked about the font selection bug #23352 via email a few days ago, as it turns out its more a fontconfig oddity. So I've closed the bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23352 in kdebase "Incorrect Fixed [misc]  font selected in sizes 13 and 18" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23352
<bddebian> cmvo: Got that, thank you!
<cmvo> bddebian: You're welcome :-)
<bddebian> imbrandon: Pulling your kvirc now
<jjesse> hmm ever since this morning when i updated my system, konqueror stops responding and i miss kill kde to get my system back
<robotgeek> problems with amarok 1.4?
<robotgeek> it doesn't launch, complains about error
<crimsun> I'm using it right now without errors
<crimsun> I did have to wait while it rebuilt the sqlite db from 1.4 beta 3
<robotgeek> hmm, yeah. it works now
<robotgeek> nice. i did not have too many songs in the collection anyways
<crimsun> amarok 1.4 is darned nice
<robotgeek> i'm trying to find out what's new :)
* robotgeek seems to have been hit a splash screen bug
<crimsun> I confess I don't spend enough time (re)booting to notice new shiny splashes
<crimsun> ...or are you referring to amarok's splash?
<yuriy> crimsun: he probably is, the new amarok splash is pretty sweet
<Sime> Riddell: I just committed a fix to KDE's SVN for bug #45130.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45130 in kde-systemsettings "[Esc]  "kills" the modules" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45130
<Riddell> Sime: I'll try and get that uploaded tonight before the archive gets frozen
<Sime> Riddell: when will the archive freeze?
<Sime> Riddell: exactly?
<Riddell> don't know an exact time but I believe anything after today will need the diff approved
<Sime> Riddell: there is also a small but important bug fix for guidance in combination with french/german.
<Riddell> small but important means it'll be easy to have reviewed, there won't be a problem
* bddebian has been slacking on kubuntu bugs :-(
<jjesse> are there still a lot of bugs that are causing major show stopping issues?
<kwwii> Riddell, jjesse, I made a faked screen for the preview pic (like the one we already had)
<pygi> hey kwwii, how are you? :)
<kwwii> pygi: doing well, and yourself?
<kwwii> although my favorite basketball team lost tonight
<pygi> argh, that's bad :P 
<pygi> Very good today, thanks for asking :)
<kwwii> good to hear :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: if I knew in which package it comes from I could replace it
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> kwwii: you can do  dpkg -S /usr/share/foo to find which package a file comes from
<kwwii> cool, thanks for the tip
<pygi> Riddell, poke
<pygi> Amarok 1.4.0a was released
<pygi> It fixes database/playlists upgrades
<DaSkreech> When does it hit repos?
<Riddell> pygi: yeah I know :(
<Riddell> spose I'll stay up until two in the morning compiling it.  again
<pygi> Riddell, sorry about that :(
<Riddell> not you fault
<Riddell> ... I assume
<kwwii> this debuild tool is pretty cool
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Riddell> debuild misses an option to install all the build-deps it complains about
<DaSkreech> I wonder if anyone has told the katpult people they ahve been hacked
<Riddell> DaSkreech: hmm?
<DaSkreech> The katapult wiki has been hacked
<Riddell> oh, wiki's do that
<DaSkreech> Well
<DaSkreech>  It's no longer a wiki
<DaSkreech> That's been removed
<DaSkreech> it's someone else's site now
<Riddell> URL?
<Riddell> kwwii: http://bootsplash.org/example-content_11_all.tar.gz not found
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I screwed up...remove the _all from that file name
<kwwii> at least I only screwed up my mail to you though :-)
<Riddell> groovy
<kwwii> while you are at it, you can grab the new kubuntu-default-settings too
<Riddell> certainly can
<Riddell> URL?
<kwwii> should I send a mail or tell you now?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-20
<Riddell> I'm more responsive to IRC than to e-mail
<Riddell> http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/index.html oh dear oh dear
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-20.dsc
<Riddell> even has its own realplayer audio clip
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-20.tar.gz
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-default-settings_6.06-20_all.deb
<DaSkreech> http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/index.html
<DaSkreech> Sorry got distracted
<Riddell> kwwii: you're ment to actually add some text in your changelog entry :)
<kwwii> dude, I did...what more should I say?
<toma> why on earth would someone hack a wiki ??? you can simply edit the site anyways....
<kwwii> they did it twice to the opensuse site so far
<kwwii> Riddell: the entries were not totally empty, or?
<Riddell> kwwii: in example-content it's empty
<kwwii> I did put a few words :-(
<kwwii> then I probably made a mistake somewhere
<kwwii> this is the first time I used nano
<bddebian> Later folks
<kwwii> night bddebian
<DaSkreech> night
<DaSkreech> Anyone know an e-mail address for the good folks at Katapult?
<DaSkreech> Or should I ask in #kde?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: martin meredith runs the site
<Riddell> you can probably find his e-mail on launchpda
<Riddell> pad
<Riddell> kwwii: is png the best format for kubuntu leaflet?
<kwwii> Riddell: I think I made a mistake with the example-content because it put the changes in the wrong place
<kwwii> Riddell: no, but including the svg was no longer possible
<kwwii> there is a script in there that will render it to png anyway
<Riddell> fair enough then
<Riddell> kwwii: got a preferred licence on those files?
<kwwii> totally free, as far as I am concernded
<Riddell> debian/copyright is horribly out of date on example-content but we may as well keep our side up to date
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: I think I forgot to call dch -i the first time, and therefor my entry ended up below where it should have been
<kwwii> in example-content/debian/changelog I added the 8th line but it should have been at line 3
<DaSkreech> ok
<kwwii> Riddell: teh changelog from kubuntu-default-settings should be correct, let me know if not...it means I made some other mistake
<Riddell> yeah, I see it
<kwwii> erm, I guess I should be using the email address from my launchpad account, or?
<Riddell> only difference is that if you do you'll get e-mails when the package gets uploaded
<Riddell> you can add more than 1 e-mail to your launchpad account
<kwwii> well, right now it is wimer at kde dot org
<kwwii> and I think that is probably not so good when working with gnome artists
<Riddell> too late, uploaded :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> so from now on, if I want to submit a pic, I'll try to build the package first and then ask for help afterwards :-)
<DaSkreech> Why would Gnome artists care?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: no idea, but the ubuntu-artist community is a very interesting mixture of strange and hard to deal with people
<Riddell> kwwii: a bit like the kde artists then :)
<kwwii> Riddell: exactly!
* Riddell listens to miracle lemon
<DaSkreech> Where did that come form?
<DaSkreech> I keep asking who donted it 
<kwwii> theobroma still will not talk to me
<DaSkreech> The band is pretty good
<DaSkreech> donated
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I remember heno talking about a south african band he was going to include
<Riddell> dput needs a % indicator
<kwwii> ?
<Riddell> kwwii: dput is used to upload the packages
<Riddell> a large package like example content takes a while to upload on my adsl
<kwwii> yeah, it took a while for me to load it to my server too
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-24
<kwwii> but I had a nice kde progress bar :-) now I understand
<DaSkreech> Riddell: about-these-files.odt
<DaSkreech> In Exam
<DaSkreech> Examples
<DaSkreech> Stupid Tab auto-completion :)
<Riddell> kwwii: kubuntu-default-settings uploaded too now
<kwwii> cool :-)
<kwwii> does one want/need the backport sources uncommented in /etc/apt/source.list yet?
<pygi> kwwii, no, don't uncomment it pls :)
<pygi> people will suffer if you do that :)
<kwwii> pygi: well, will it fsck my system? what kind of packages are in there?
<kwwii> how can anything be backported to a release which is not even out yet?
<pygi> well, it isnt
<pygi> meaning, nothing is backported yet
<pygi> but it will be :)
<kwwii> and that is the stuff that really tends to be flacky or what?
<pygi> well, stuff that isn't supposed to work with this version :)
<pygi> It can be good, it can be bad...depending who did the backporting
<kwwii> hehe, I know that feeling
<Riddell> backports use exactly the same sources as are in the ubuntu archive
<kwwii> which leads me to ask...what doesn't?
<Riddell> anything outside of archive.ubuntu.com presumably
<kwwii> outside of some personal sourc
<kwwii> yeah, gotcha
<Riddell> packages from kubuntu.org for example
<pygi> Riddell, there are no "custom cd orders" in shipit?
<Riddell> pygi: "sometime next week"
<pygi> ah,oki :)
* pygi not sure should he  order 500 pieces for conference in Hungary in September :-/
<Riddell> go ahead
<pygi> Riddell, yea, I forgot to mention...
<pygi> do you have any special ideas for KDE BZR UI?
<Riddell> well, what would it do?
<pygi> well, for first release: - init - branch - add - remove - mv - ignore - diff - merge - commit - uncommit - log - check - push - pull - export - conflicts - info - mkdir - nick - revno - version - whoami
<pygi> and perhaps: view remote branch patches, compare patches, cherrypick patches (merging) from other branches with drag&drop, etc.
<kwwii> pygi: I already started a mindmap on how to organize this stuff
<pygi> kwwii, nice :)
<kwwii> pygi: I'll make a mockup sometime in the next week or so
* pygi thanks kwwii once again :)
<kwwii> it takes a lot of juggling to get it right
<pygi> we have time, no worries :)
<kwwii> that is nice to hear for a change
* pygi has to agree :)
<kwwii> :-)
<pygi> Anyway, I should probably go to sleep now unless someone objects...
<Riddell> sleep well
<kwwii> yeah, sweet dreams
<pygi> thanks kwwii and Riddell 
<kwwii> don't let the bedbugs bite
<pygi> if you have ideas, send by mail
<pygi> kwwii, hehe :)
* pygi wawes to kwwii and Riddell 
<Riddell> hello PascalFR__ 
<kwwii> Riddell: stop scaring peole off
<kwwii> s/peole/people
<Riddell> hello kozz_ 
<kwwii> ok, time for sleep
<kwwii> cu all tomorrow
<kwwii> cu meaning asshole in portugeuse :-)
<kwwii> bye
<bddebian> Hey folks
<Riddell> good morning bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Riddell, how's things?
<Riddell> a bit sleepy :)
<Riddell> but the new amarok is up
<bddebian> Riddell: You brought it in?
<apokryphos> Riddell: really awesome that kubuntu has shipit now; great stuff =)
* robotgeek goes to add java stuff to kubuntu documentation
<poimen> how is going the preparations for the realese?
<robotgeek> poimen: pretty good :)
<poimen> robotgeek : is espresso ready to rock on?
<robotgeek> poimen: i think so (it's now called ubiquity)
<poimen> I would like to see Kubuntu with XGL and Compiz 
<robotgeek> poimen: edgy :)
<poimen> I have in my machine rightnow  Kubuntu 0.06 dapper las update with apt was about a week ,   and suse 10.1 running KDE/XGL/Compiz on a Ati x300 with the fglrx drivers
<freeflying> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> hey freeflying ! how are the translations coming along?
<freeflying> robotgeek: we are struggling on it, the kubuntu desktopguide will be finished soon
<robotgeek> freeflying: i think one more string change will be uploaded (new java)
<freeflying> robotgeek: okey
<poimen> robotgeek : http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5739/xglkde8ke.png
<poimen> there things look a bit choopy but it looks perfect in my desktop I dont know why the screenshoot show like that
<poimen> maybe the png compresion
<robotgeek> poimen: it looks nice, but how is this useful :)
* robotgeek is xgl noob
<poimen> that is not usefull but there some features that are usefull
<poimen> like that one that shows all the windows you have open and lets you work with the one you want
<poimen> also usefull is not the onlything that atracs people to a desktop
<poimen> I love eyecandy 
<poimen> ;)
<robotgeek> poimen: true, i am mostly in a terminal though 
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I like the terminal too , lol I configure almost everything with the terminal I dont like gui fot configs I hate them but for browsing and normal desktop usage I love eyecandy ;)
* robotgeek removes gnome remains from system
<poimen> lol
<robotgeek> too much stuff from testing other apps, i ran outta space
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/45526
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45526 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu:removing OOo removes kubuntu-desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> any opinion on this ?
<kgoetz> reject it? (unless koffice became default while i wasnt looking )
<Tonio_> kgoetz: did you read the purpose ? I don't mean replace OOO by koffice, but provide a second desktop package for the koffice users
* kgoetz reareads
<kgoetz> *re-reads
<kgoetz> (this time i'll consentrait)
<Tonio_> kgoetz: hehe
<kgoetz> hm. interesting idea. does it do openoffice compatilbe documents (sxw and or odf)?
<Tonio_> kgoetz: only opendocument
<Tonio_> odf and odt files are now the default for koffice
<kgoetz> for edgy it might be a cool idea, because odt will be in use a fair bit more then sxw (which was pre Breezy)
<kgoetz> grr. it's not booting my cd or flopy :(
<kgoetz> woot. it did boot floppy *hugs Tonio_*
<Tonio_> kgoetz: sorry but I have to go work ;)
<kgoetz> lol. 
<kgoetz> after 3 days i might get etch installed *rolls eyes*
<Tonio_> kgoetz: lol
<hiasll> hi! can somebody confirm a problem with the audiocd ioslave! There are more tracks listed than numbers on the cd.
<hiasll> and cddb information is not fetched.
<kgoetz> anyone know why there's no kubuntu ppc cds available in shipt? i'm curious
<kwwii> moin
<freeflying> kwwii: moin
<kwwii> hi freeflying
<cmvo> kwwii: moin
<kwwii> so, what pretty pics should I make today?
<freeflying> kwwii: background  :)
<freeflying> kwwii: taskbar
<kwwii> taskbar?
<kwwii> the metabar?
<kwwii> or the panel
<kwwii> ?
<freeflying> kwwii: panel  :)
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<Hobbsee> ooh yes, a pretty panel would be nice :)
<kwwii> I'll play around with some slightly colored gradients :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> anyone knows how I delete my own entries in Rosetta?
<jeroenvrp> or change
<MidMark> Riddell: Hi, don't know if Bug #45398 is related to qtparted, but I have provided also screenshots of the problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45398 in qtparted "with a non-empty fat32 hard disk, after delete the partition it still says that it's non-empty" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45398
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I have a question according to keyboard layouts
<MrFaber> Why is it possible that most sound keys work with ubuntu out of the box but not kubuntu?
<MrFaber> And with KDE 3.5.2 there are another problems. In my case I have to redefine my sound keys with xmod do change volume because standard values can't be used with kde.
<kwwii> MrFaber: that is a known bug
<MrFaber> kwwii: ok, thanks :)
<kwwii> MrFaber: it has to do with how keys are represeted in the system
<MrFaber> kwwii: I thought so
<kwwii> the base system was changed and kde simply cannot do it like that yet
<MrFaber> kwwii: but the recognization bug is there since hoary
<MrFaber> kwwii: but it could be fixed until dapper through selecting the correct keyboard lacout
<MrFaber> *layout
<kwwii> I am new since dapper, so I really wouldn't know about the past :-(
<MrFaber> kwwii: keys wasn't reserved or something like that before
<MrFaber> sound keys
<kwwii> but I had exactly this discussion with a developer
<MrFaber> ok, thx
<kwwii> no problem :.-)
<MrFaber> If it is known it is ok :)
<OdyX> MrFaber: Try to change keyboard layout (from 104 keys to "Dell Inspiron Laptop" for ex.)
<OdyX> MrFaber: It does work for me.
<OdyX> (Keyboard layouts.
<MrFaber> OdyX: for me too until Dapper
<OdyX> MrFaber: well... bad
<OdyX> :..
<MrFaber> OdyX: but keyboard keys are reserved in KDE Dapper so you can't set it for your sound channel
<MrFaber> at least on my pc
<OdyX> don't understand..
<MrFaber> OdyX: if I use Dell Keyboard layout the keys are recocgnized
<MrFaber> but the keys are used
<MrFaber> and kde allows only one function for a key
<OdyX> OK.
<MrFaber> in past I could set the keys for front sound card channel
<MrFaber> oder headphone or something like that
<MrFaber> and it worked with changed keyboardlayout out of the box
<OdyX> Yeah... it did for me.
<OdyX> Riddell: "Dynamic lists" in latest Amarok do NOT work...
<sebas> Yeah, where's the dynamic mode button anyway?
<MrFaber> sebas: right mouse click in list
<MrFaber> sebas: and choose random mode or something like that
<sebas> Hm, random is dynamic mode now? :?
<MrFaber> sebas: Load Radnom Mix
<OdyX> sebas: or "lists"...
<OdyX> sebas: no... you have both
<OdyX> but dynamic don't work
<sebas> Which list do I have to RMB?
<MrFaber> ok, cu
<OdyX> sebas ?
<sebas> Yes?
<sebas> Ah, I need to click a free space in the main playlist window.
<OdyX> yep..
<sebas> Now I have a pretty damn clear idea why to kick the amarok's people
<sebas> 's ass when they're here.
<OdyX> then try to reload
<OdyX> Well.. 1.3 was "just fine"
<OdyX> :-(
<OdyX> and now, it "just sucks"
<sebas> THanks
<abattoir> OdyX: Random mix works fine for me.
<OdyX> random, maybe...
<OdyX> try "dynamic" abattoir
<abattoir> isnt Random mix under Dynamic playlist?
<OdyX> well... no
<abattoir> it is for me... in the Playlist tab
<OdyX> Random = You load "a lot of" music and then amaroK travels into it randomly
<OdyX> Dynamic = amaroK loads music for you.
<OdyX> Random works
<OdyX> Dynamic no
<abattoir> Dynamic Playlists is the main category... under that i have "Suggested Songs" and "Random Mix"
<OdyX> Yep.. I mis-explained...
<OdyX> "Random Mix" works
<OdyX> "Suggested songs don't"
<abattoir> aah, yes...
<abattoir> :) 
<OdyX> well... "sugggested" is more than "random"
<OdyX> abattoir: and we have two "random modes"
<OdyX> bizarre
<abattoir> two random modes? under Dynamic playlists?
<abattoir> beta3 was awesome :D 
<OdyX> Yep...
<abattoir> i have only one though, Suggested Songs and Random Mix.
<OdyX> Well... I'll show you our "second random mode"
<OdyX> quit these "dynamic lists", Load some music
<abattoir> ok...
<OdyX> Menu "mode" - "Random"
<abattoir> hmmm... doesnt seem to do anything...
<OdyX> Well..
<abattoir> do you have scores/ratings on... whichever is set by the user?
<OdyX> change tracks
<OdyX> :D
<abattoir> lol
<abattoir> what if suggested songs depends on the ratings/scores that you have set
<abattoir> i have disabled them, so maybe none of the songs are eligible... and hence dont get loaded.
<marseillai_> dynamic playlist works fine for me with amarok 1.4.0a
<OdyX> abattoir: this is what "Suggested song" are _supposed_ to do
<OdyX> abattoir: no... I have them...
<abattoir> OdyX: oh, ok then, thought that might have been the reason.
<OdyX> well... good try.
<OdyX> :-(
<abattoir> indeed... :( 
<jeroenvrp> kmyfirewall is not good preconfigured regarding the paths
<jeroenvrp> so not usable out of the box
<OdyX> use "guarddog" ;-)
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: I've heard kmyfirewall is much more userfriendly
<OdyX> Well... maybe...
<jeroenvrp> and I have bad experencies with guarddog
<OdyX> the problem with guarddog... is that it is "all closed per default
<jeroenvrp> I used fiorestarter for a while, but I want to have a KDE-app
<OdyX> so it's not easy to configr
<jeroenvrp> all firewalls are closed by default
<OdyX> ...
<jeroenvrp> except the outbound
<OdyX> Well.. Windows's ones are closed but ask you for opening
<jeroenvrp> I mean incoming
<OdyX> with Linux's, you have to "know"
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: thats true
<jeroenvrp> and that is a good thing
<OdyX> well... yes and no..
<OdyX> 'cause normal user won't know which "ports" he has to open
<OdyX> Well. Have to go
<OdyX> See ya guys...
<kmon> hi
<jpatrick> hello
<kmon> today i've upgraded my dpper machine
<kmon> and amarok 1.4 is not working
<kmon> libkdecore.4: no such file or directory
<kmon> any ideas?
<jjesse> hmmi just updated my dapper and still having problems were everything locks up :(
<marseillai_> kmon: i've got the same problem! it has been solve the second time i launch amarok
<kmon> I can't launch it at all!
<kmon> everytime I type amarok in the konsole
<jjesse> i didn't think an updated amaroK was being included in dapper?
<kmon> it gives me the same error
<kmon> it's from the kubuntu.org repo
<kmon> i.e. Riddell's repo
<jjesse> ah
<kmon> the thing is that I installed amarok yesterday and everything was fine
<kmon> but updating today broke it
<kmon> :(
<kmon> the amarok sidebar in konqueror doesn't work either
<crimsun> kmon: apt-cache policy amarok|grep Candidate
<marseillai_> kmon: why you don't re-install amarok from main repo ?
<marseillai_> kmon: do you have 1.4.0 ou 1.4.0a version ?
<kmon> 0a
<kmon> crimsun: no results
<crimsun> kmon: err...that's not possible.
<kmon> crimsun: it's possible
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> i'm using locale=es
<kmon> so it's candidato ;)
<crimsun> ah
<kmon> Candidato: 2:1.4.0a-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> ah yes, the problematic one.
<crimsun> Candidate: 2:1.4.0-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> is what I'm currently using
<kmon> did you force the package version?
<crimsun> no, I removed the repo entry immediately after installing 1.4.0
<marseillai_> crimsun: funy because 2:1.4.0 didn't work at all for me! many bugs! but 1.4.0a works fine
<crimsun> marseillai_: hmm, interesting.
<kmon> ok
<kmon> thabnks everyone
<jpatrick> de nada
<kmon> I'll have a look at this later
<kmon> jpatrick: ;)
<kmon> jpatrick: did you manage to separate gtk code from beagle?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> ...unfortunatly
<kmon> maybe for edgy
<jpatrick> yeah
<kmon> I'll upgrade as soon as it boots on my pc ;)
<kmon> hehe
<jpatrick> too late in FeatureFreeze now to start ripping packages apart
<kmon> yup
<kmon> there's a few weeks until celebration
<jpatrick> I'm going to see if I can get my hands on some beer for that
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> you're too young
<jpatrick> that's the problem
<jpatrick> oh well
<jpatrick> 15 next week (woohoo)
<kmon> in spain you can buy beer in a chineese food shop
<jpatrick> ...right..
<kmon> even after 10pm when suppossely it's illegal
<kmon> this country is becoming too dumb
<jpatrick> girls are alright
<Tonio_> hey
<kmon> hehe
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<jjesse> hello Tonio_
<jpatrick> kmon: but this heat's becoming _unbearable_
<jjesse> i think he is part of the mandetory vacation
<kmon> I'm considering moving to another country
<Tonio_> hi jess
<Tonio_> jjesse: 
<jjesse> grin hello
<jpatrick> I'm off to eat
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about the icon size, it is just one line to remove in konquerorrc file, so why waiting for edgy to make this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will look for improvements to perform on kds this WE (there are still a few things to work on), so I would you be okay if I include this in the cnhangelog too ?
<Riddell> because we've in uber deep freeze, that icon size affects more than konqueror, it's possible it breaks something else
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum..... I'm not talking about changing the global font size, but just the konqueror's one
<Tonio_> and make it use "default" instead of 64
<Tonio_> I'm not talking about the kde global icon size
<Tonio_> s/font/icon sorry
<Riddell> we should be onto bugfixes only now, not settings tweaking
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay (although there is a bug on this hehe)
<Tonio_> let's wait for dapper then
<Tonio_> edgy....
<kwwii> re
<jpatrick> hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy jpatrick
<kwwii> how did we end up with so many jonathans in this channel?
<kwwii> I am beginning to think it is a conspiracy
<kwwii> scary that I named my son jonathan as well :-)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: you there?
<jpatrick> kwwii: haha
<Tonio_> MrFaber: yes ;)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: Only a question :)
<Tonio_> MrFaber: fire away !
<MrFaber> Tonio_: is it possible to add a list of ssid with same configs in knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> MrFaber: I don't think so, since the settings are stored in kwallet manager
<MrFaber> all have wpa enterprise encryption
<Tonio_> MrFaber: unless you have a tool that allows to edit it manually, but I don't know such a tool
<MrFaber> Isn't only the password saved there?
<Riddell> jpatrick: did you see kexi-mdb-driver finally got past NEW
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> MrFaber: let me look, it seems it is possible to edit the wallet manually, so you can test
<jpatrick> got the mail
<MrFaber> Tonio_: many thanks
<Tonio_> MrFaber: note it is very "theoric", I'm not sure it'll work, but you can try
<MrFaber> Tonio_: btw, it would be great if wpa_supplicant.conf could be imported in knetworkmanager .)
<Tonio_> MrFaber: send an email to knetworkmanager upstream ;)
<MrFaber> :)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: ok, kwallet seems to have one entry for each ssid
<MrFaber> Tonio_: thanks anyway :)
<Tonio_> MrFaber: yes, so if you add new entries manually, that can do the job
<MrFaber> great tool
<Tonio_> MrFaber: your servant
<MrFaber> :)
<MrFaber> cu all
<Tm_M> hi kids
<Riddell> evening dad
<Tm_M> heh, how's going?
<Riddell> recompiling koffice 1.5.1, again
<Tm_M> sounds friday night
<Tm_M> I'm starting as kitchen assistant in local healthcarecentre next week, wohoo
<Tm_M> so, I might afford own dsl connection around july, unless I'm moving
<kwwii> sounds like fun!
<kwwii> hehe
<Riddell> I've done that before
<kwwii> I worked as a cook and butcher for a long time
<Riddell> lots of washing up to be done
<kwwii> 12 years
<Riddell> and lots of free food afterwards
<kwwii> doing the dishes is the easy part, really
<Tm_M> will be interesting summer
<kwwii> I mean, there is little stress involved
<kwwii> Riddell: is there still time to change a few things?
<Tm_M> dishes is fun
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> have a kid and then you will realize that they are an inevitable part of life
<Riddell> kwwii: what sort of things?
<Tm_M> I love kids also =)
<kwwii> Riddell: well, I thought about touching up the kdm screen again (the red warning text overlays the blue line I put in the pic)
<kwwii> should have done it last night, but today I typed my password wrong for the first time
<kwwii> and noticed the problem
<Riddell> that should be fine
<Riddell> and if you're bored you can move the arrow button next to the text fields :)
<kwwii> Riddell: that is really nasty if I remeber correctly
<Riddell> I know, that's why I've been putting it off
<kwwii> the length of the entry fields is unknown
<kwwii> so at suse we just kinda faked it by putting it far enough away not to cause a problem
<kwwii> not sure that our design would allow for that
<kwwii> I will look into the xml
<kwwii> I asssume this uses a gdm like xml file?
<Tm_M> ok, trying to sleep again, good night and have fun :) ->
<kwwii> night Tm_M
<kwwii> foudn it
<kwwii> I know that I tend to ask stupid questions
<kwwii> but hey, I am trying to be an artist
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know if kdm can render an svg?
<kwwii> it would be better to use the svg bg instead of the png one
<kwwii> it would scale naturally
<kwwii> ok...here is a non-stupid question: how can I install the funtionality to open another session in my current session in kde?
<kwwii> I guess I need an xnest xserver to start with
<kwwii> but I do not see one in apt-get
<Riddell> kwwii: it can
<Riddell> kwwii: although aften you have to play around to get an SVG is can render correctly
<Riddell> kwwii: k-menu -> Session
<Riddell> kwwii: with the background, ksplash can only use the png so it's best to keep it png to match that
<kwwii> Riddell: well, the svg bg I made is only one box with a gradient
<kwwii> I will test it
<kwwii> if it works on ppc, it'll work anywhere
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-25
<robotgeek> kwwii: :)
<kwwii> robotgeek: not so funny, really....I have found lots of endianess problems in kde :-(
<robotgeek> kwwii: oh, cause i am on ppc too. 
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> just open krita
<robotgeek> i've had some weird problems with konqueror. 
<kwwii> or make a screenshot with kaffiend
<kwwii> spelling
<robotgeek> okay, second
<robotgeek> kwwii: i made a screenshot with kaffeine, seems fine?
<kwwii> are the colors correct?
<kwwii> or does it have a tint, perhaps green
<robotgeek> kwwii: okay, what do you mean screenshot with kaffine (while playing videos in kaffine?)
<kwwii> there is an option in kaffeine to make a screenshot of the film, try that
<robotgeek> kk
<robotgeek> kwwii: yeah, green tint
<kwwii> and when you open krita, what color is the page?
<kwwii> cyan?
<robotgeek> i dont have krita installed, got rid of it yesterday. lemme install
<kwwii> oh, don't worry
<kwwii> I know it will be cyan
<robotgeek> heh, okaty
<kwwii> and all the pics you open in it are fscked as well
<robotgeek> good to know :)
<robotgeek> if i hit colon in konqueror address bar, it moves to the end (like ctrl + e in bash)
<kwwii> does not happen here
<robotgeek> i think i'll reinstall sometime soon
<kwwii> but I had problems with my keyboard so I edited my xorg conf myself
<kwwii> I had no @ key
<kwwii> it is bad enough that on mac the @ key ends up being apple-Q which, under osx or 9 is quit
<kwwii> I can hear the distant laughter of some crazy linux developer everytime I press it
<kwwii> "serves me right for ever using something other than linux" 
<robotgeek> lol
<robotgeek> i havent used os x in 2 years now
<kwwii> dude, I still have hardware video editing stuff that needs os9
<kwwii> welcome to the world of proffesional art
<kwwii> most studios are just now slowly changing to osx
<robotgeek> kwwii: hmm, os 9? theres still stuff that runs on os9. weird
<kwwii> ever heard of media100?
<robotgeek> nope, engineer by profession
<kwwii> it is a pretty decent lower-level profi video editing hardware/software platform
<robotgeek> i installed ubuntu cause it was extremely painful to do engg stuff on os x, despite its unixiness
<kwwii> that is totally true
<kwwii> what kind of eng are you into?
<kwwii> I studied civil eng
<robotgeek> mechanical engg, with specialization in controls
<kwwii> built toxic and medical landfills
<kwwii> good for you
<kwwii> I did a practicum in mech eng
<kwwii> interesting stuff
<robotgeek> found a job opening through odt.kde.org , lol
<kwwii> but I wanted to build bridges
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> never did
<kwwii> now I make pretty pictures
<kwwii> which is better than destroying the environment
<kwwii> anyway.../me works on kdm
<robotgeek> kwwii: :)
<robotgeek> i work on documentation (Desktop Guide, your truly)
<kwwii> killler!
<Riddell> robotgeek: how did you find a job on the dot?
<kwwii> if you ever need any help, just let me know
<robotgeek> Riddell: i dint find a job, i found a opening
<Riddell> how did you find that?
<robotgeek> kwwii: sure, i'm actively looking right now
<robotgeek> http://dot.kde.org/1147698188/ Riddell , that company had a linux + labview opening
<robotgeek> Riddell: totally strange where you can find openings in my area :)
<kwwii> robotgeek: you got that job recently, or?
<kwwii> I remeber someone saying something like that
<robotgeek> kwwii: no, i am looking for jobs right now. i applied for a position in that company today
<Riddell> good to know my hour of editing that article was well spent
<robotgeek> Riddell: :)
<kwwii> Riddell: so I can just send you amarok bugs in the meantime?
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> brb...testing my xml
<robotgeek> kwwii: alrite, gotta go cook dinner. cya sometime later
<kwwii> ok, found another bug
<kwwii> k-menu, switch user, start new session makes my system freeze
<kwwii> and the svg, is fskced up at first, but looks ok later
<kwwii> better to use a png
<kwwii> but I do not think logging out for every test is a nice way to edit the kubuntu.xml file :-(
<kwwii> I like on that entry in the kmenu and it does to the boot messages and freezes
<kwwii> s/like/klik
<kwwii> erm, s/does/goes
<kwwii> although...doesn't kubuntu cache images somehow?
* kwwii tries one more time
<kwwii> it worked the second time around
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> the kmenu stuff, I mean
<Riddell> blame usplash
<kwwii> yeah, that is exactly what I thought too :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know what the Custom.xml in /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu is for?
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> nothing at all I presume
<kwwii> :-)
<toma> morning
<kwwii> morning? which part of the world do you live in?
<toma> kwwii: i believe thats called europe
<kwwii> toma: then why "morning"? erm, I get your point now
<toma> kwwii: hmmm, you are right, better go to bed now.
<toma> later
<kwwii> :-9
<kwwii> night
* kwwii too
<kwwii> sleep well, see you tomorrow
<kwwii> sleep tight, don't let the bed-bugs bite, and if they do, we'll cut 'em in two and eat 'em in the morning in bed-bug stew
<Riddell> please read, all suggestions welcome: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuNewsletter
<bddebian> HOwdy
<Hobbsee> hi all
<poimen> I ordered 8 kubuntu cds and 8 ubuntu pc cds 2 kubuntu 64 cds 1 ubuntu 64 and one ubuntu mac cd :)  
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 64 in pwlib "pwlib: FTBFS: Shared libraries without -fPIC." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=64
<imbrandon> hahah *smaks ubugtu*
<\sh> moins
<\sh> can someone order kubuntu cds also via normal ship it pages? I just pre ordered a lot from the normal ship it channel
<OculusAquilae> I can order them from shipit.kubuntu.org 
<\sh> but shipit.ubuntu.com should work as well, right?
<OculusAquilae> don't know
<freeflying-g4> \sh: seems shipit.kubuntu.org works for kubuntu
<\sh> well I put a "Only Kubuntu Dapper CDs" in my order request ...:)
<\sh> because I ordered more then the normal ammount ;)
<freeflying-g4> \sh: how can you order more than nomal ammount?  
<\sh> re
<OculusAquilae> <freeflying-g4> \sh: how can you order more than nomal ammount?
<\sh> freeflying-g4: there is a "individual ammount" section in shipit (or was) and I entered my individual ammount of cds
<OculusAquilae> ok
<freeflying-g4> \sh: thx
<\sh> anyways...kubuntu cds will be only available for i386 and amd64 as I read now..
<\sh> next thing on my agenda is: can someone elaborate a bit on the new community council for kubuntu? because I didn't find any announcement somewhere that kubuntu is doing this..so some of us were never informed..:(
<freeflying-g4> \sh: Riddell has a mail to kubuntu-devel
<\sh> freeflying-g4: you mean the mail from 2006-05-11 with kubuntu meeting in half an hour?
<\sh> I checked the agenda, and there was nothing mentioned about voting about a council at this day..or I was to late and the agenda was removed
<freeflying-g4> \sh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-May/001217.html
<\sh> ah yes..the result of the meeting :) I read it today :) but where was the announcement :)
<freeflying-g4> \sh: no announcement   :)
<\sh> that was the problem :)
<\sh> Riddell: ping please can you sum up a bit about the work of the council what is the purpose the rights etc. so I can prepare an announcement for kubuntu.de
<\sh> moins Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey \sh
<\sh> Tonio_: congrats :) for the place in the new council :) do me a favour and sum up the ideas behind it and the purpose and the rights of the council...just because I didn't find any announcement for electing one etc. I want to right an announcement for kubuntu.de :) query is welcome :)
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe, thanks :)
<\sh> s/right/write/
<\sh> I'm not really awake :)
<Tonio_> \sh: except I have to explain jonathan that my name is Mercatante, not Mercantine :)
<\sh> yeah :)
<Tonio_> \sh: want a summary ? well, the kubuntu councyl will act exactly like the ubuntu one, except it will only elect members and not coredevs
<Tonio_> appart from that it is exactly the same
<Tonio_> it'll be able to take technical decisions too
<\sh__> grmpf
<\sh__> my connection is crap today
<Tonio_> hum, did you receive my messages ?
<\sh> yes...
<Tonio_> okay
<\sh> so it's totally separated from the ubuntu community council...but the purpose and rights to vote for members are the same.
<\sh> (devs and coredevs are voted by the TB :)
<Tonio_> \sh: exactly
<Tonio_> hum, a kubunu member will de facto be an ubuntu one, and therefore a dev too ;)
<Tonio_> oups sorry I missed with motus...
<Tonio_> so yes, only members will be elected
* Tonio_ is still sleeping too ;)
<\sh> well, but a member has no upload rights, only devs and devs are voted by the TB
<\sh> ok...the kubuntu community council is elected for one year, right?
<Tonio_> yes, one year
<\sh> ok...article published :)
<kmon> Riddell: nice newsletter
<\sh> for the germans: www.kubuntu.de :) news published about the community council of kubuntu :)
<kmon> or for konqueror users with bablefish ;)
<\sh> hehe
<kmon> someone needs to ask the wiki webmaster to include kubuntu.org in the certificate information
<kmon> the redirection wiki.kubuntu.org always complains
<Riddell> \sh: how do you order more than the normal amount?
<\sh> Riddell: last week shipit was looking differently
<\sh> there was a second section about ordering more then the normal ammounts for other purposes then the private use
<\sh> e.g. for LUGs and spreading ubuntu/kubuntu in the company
<Tonio_> has someone succesfully booted with kernel 2.6.15-23-386 ??
<Tonio_> fails here, but works with any other version
<Riddell> I know they had that in testing but they removed it to fix something, it'll be back next week.  maybe you got lucky somehow :)
<\sh> Riddell: well, I need at least 300 kubuntu i386 cds and 150 amd64bit versions
<\sh>     *  500 CDs requested in 2006-05-14. This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<\sh> Riddell: other thing...LWE 2006 Cologne in November ... 
<\sh> Riddell: interested in participating? :)
<Riddell> november is two releases away, I've no idea what I'm doing :)
<\sh> Riddell: well..we are starting with the preparations for the booth in 2-3 months, but amu and I are going to find some sponsors already :)
<\sh> for some hardware (TFTs, Workstations etc.(
<kmon> Riddell: ubuntu (gnome) dapper will ship with an excerpt of the official ubuntu book in example content. I'm thinking about if it could be possible to include an excerpt of the kubuntu chapter made by jjesse
<kmon> in the example content of kubuntu
<Riddell> kmon: only an excert?
<Riddell> I thought it would be the whole thing
<kmon> don't know
<kmon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar
<kmon> there states excerpt
<Riddell> hmm, yes, I'll try and find out what's going to be included
<kmon> great
<kmon> and remember to ask the webmaster of the wiki to include your redirection before the release ;)
<kmon> wiki.kubuntu.org
<MrFaber> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi MrFaber 
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee :)
<MrFaber> Tonio_: you there?
* Hobbsee has just figured out what she wants to see in edgy.  the performance patches that suse seems to use to make kde faster!
<pygi> Hobbsee, nice :)
<kmon> Hobbsee: some of them have been pushed into kde3.5.3
<pygi> implement them? :)
<Hobbsee> they're alpha...or beta...but...
<OculusAquilae> SuSE? Fast?
<MrFaber> cool
<Hobbsee> pygi: cant, after feature freeze - and dapper's supposed to be about stability
<OculusAquilae> but why not
<Hobbsee> kmon: oh good :)
<pygi> Hobbsee, I am talking about implementing it in edgy :)
<Hobbsee> ah..  edgy repos arent open yet, and i dont kno wwhere they are, or how to put them in
<pygi> Hobbsee, ah :)
<Hobbsee> oh, and i dont have upload privs :P
<MrFaber> What could be the reason for this error: Error requesting name, org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.20" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file
<feydin> hi there, will dapper drake support dmraid?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> anyone known how can I upload manually a pot file onto rosetta ?
<Tonio_> wlassistant isn't translatable, due to scons usage
<\sh> hmm..ask launchpad people ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: how do you generate the .pot file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have it, it is in the source, but rosetta cannot import it
<Riddell> Tonio_: carlos can import them manually, but you could also just put it in the source package
<Riddell> why can't rosetta import it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can register the product, but is this necessary ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is no rosetta extraction patch
<Tonio_> since the build system is scons ;) no kde.mk used
<Riddell> kde.mk just generates the .pot, the buildds extract it
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum...... then it is strange ;)
<Riddell> we just need to ask carlos why it's not being imported
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, what is his nick ?
<Riddell> possibly rossetta is getting confused by it only being in main recently
<Riddell> carlos
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> he's not on just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will wait for him to be on irc and I will ping him, thanks
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> I just read the information that OOo will release a plugin for msoffice to read/write opendocument format ;) that pretty nice :)
<freddy> hi
<freddy> how can I compile knetworkmanager? I have no Makefile.cvs nor autogen.sh
<Riddell> make -f admin/Makfile.common
<Riddell> but we have packages in main
<freddy> I don't have admin directory
<freddy> I've downloaded the sources using subversion
<freddy> I need to compile it by hand
<freddy> help me please :(
<freddy> anyone?
<Riddell> what url did you download from?
<Riddell> probably you need to be one up in the heirarchy
<freddy> http://nouse.net/projects/KNetworkManager/
<freddy> I've dl the .tar.bz2
<freddy> untarred
<freddy> and then??
<Riddell> you would be better off getting it form SVN
<freddy> got it but I don't have makefile.cvs or auto<whatever>.sh
<freddy> AUTHORS    configure.in.in  Doxyfile  knetworkmanager.conf      Makefile.am  pics    src
<freddy> ChangeLog  COPYING          INSTALL   knetworkmanager.kdevelop  NEWS         README  TODO
<Riddell> from where?
<freddy> the current svn
<freddy> I've tried to use kdevelop but it tells that autogen and Makefile.cvs are missing
<Riddell> what URL?
<freddy> svn!
<freddy> svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager knetworkmanager
<Riddell> you need the directory above that
<Riddell> kdereview
<freddy> thanks! and then how can I compile knetworkmanager only?
<Riddell> run make in the knetworkmanager directory
<Riddell> or delete all the other directories before running make -f Makefile.cvs
<mndo> hi!
<Riddell> hello mndo 
<mndo> sorry taking so long to come here, but these a very busy days..
<Riddell> I'm guessing you're a SoC student?
<mndo> yes i am..  i made an application for adding lvm support to kubuntu installer..
<freddy> thanks Riddell !!!
<freddy> now I have to understand why knetworkmanager needs serviceiface.h because it can't find it
<Riddell> freddy: you'd be better off asking in #kde-devel or a suse devel channel about knetworkmanager stuff
<freddy> thanks!!
<Riddell> freddy: the knetworkmanager in svn uses a modified kdepim
<Riddell> which we don't have
<Riddell> apt-get source knetworkmanager for our sources to find out how we work around it
<Riddell> mndo: ah yes, you want to fix up qtparted
<freddy> erm... I am not running ubuntu :(
<Riddell> freddy: what are you running?
<freddy> gentoo
<Riddell> mndo: so as I say there's probably larger problems with qtparted than missing LVM support, but if you fix them as you come accross them when adding LVM support that would like a very worth while project
<Riddell> freddy: any reason you're asking in this channel then?
<freddy> yes, because gentoo ppl are egocentric
<freddy> and you not
<Riddell> oh I'm very egocentric.  I kick arse infact
<freddy> :D
<mndo> riddell: downloading cvs snapshot..
<freddy> they consider themselves gods, and gods don't help poor ppl
<Riddell> I consider every a god :)
<Riddell> everyone
<freddy> could you send me the ubuntu sources for knetworkmanager?
<Riddell> get it from archive.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> in pool/main
<Riddell> mndo: you may want to apt-get source qtparted to look at the installer patch I made
<freddy> thanks!!
<Riddell> mndo: plus debian may have a newer version of libparted which we'll be switching to after dapper is released
<Riddell> getting qtparted working on macs would be lovely
<Riddell> mndo: what's your coding experience?
<freddy> doesn't seem to work, I've applied ubuntu patches to the sources but it still needs serviceiface.h
<freddy> mumble...
<freddy> it's from kdepim
<freddy> got it, 3.5.2
<freddy> I get it from svn
<freddy> and copy to the include dir
<mndo> riddell i made lots of C programming, posix mostly.. My major has a very strong C component..
<Riddell> mndo: had any qt experience?
<freddy> g2g now
<freddy> thanks a lot Riddell 
<Riddell> you're welcome
<mndo> riddell: just with kdevelop..
<Riddell> mndo: sounds fine
* mndo smiles
<Riddell> qt is easy to pick up anyway :)
<Riddell> the difficult part will be libparted I'd guess
<mornfall|mx> libparted is C right?
<mndo> yes, the hard work will be libparted..
<mornfall|mx> (just that C and C++ are really different languages)
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: yes, it's "fairly object orientated" C
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: how's mexico?
<mornfall|mx> quite fine
* mornfall|mx grmbles at the network problems
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: you can see my /msg ?
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: with the non-mx nick yes, but ssh is kind of slooow
<mornfall|mx> 21 packets transmitted, 8 received, 61% packet loss, time 20061ms
<mornfall|mx> no wonder
<freeflying> any one use tex in dapper?
<poimen> somoen knows a internet site that is paying for translations or something? I need to make $300  a month and no job around here??
<OculusAquilae> hm KTorrent's translations of the source-package don't go into the .deb
<OculusAquilae> although they got installed via a manual "make install"
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> hi Riddell 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: seems that you didn't have uploaded this kaffeine-patch (for dvd-playback)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: was bug #37131
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37131 in kdebase "can't play dvd's with kaffeine using the kde window for removable devices" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37131
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/kaffeine/kubuntu_07_system_media.diff -- here it is
<crimsun> OculusAquilae: please attach the diff to the bug report.
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> crimsun: done
<crimsun> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: scripts don't work with latest amarok since ruby sin't installed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't that be intereteing to make kubuntu-desktop or amarok depend on it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: scripts like "lyrics" causing error message is a usability issue...
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<pygi> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> KDE can handle .desktop files being in /usr/share/applications rights?
<bddebian> s/rights/right/
<crimsun> they showed up for me
<bddebian> Hi pygi
<pygi> bddebian, it is supposed to handle them
<bddebian> So if a package currently installs .desktop in /usr/share/Applnk/Applications/foo.desktop and I move it to /usr/share/applications/foo.desktop, I should be OK, right?
<bddebian> BTW, this is for Bug #44525 if anyone cares :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44525 in krusader "icons of opera and krusader" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44525
<Riddell> bddebian: yes
<Riddell> bddebian: it'll need a Categories= line
<bddebian> aYE
<Riddell> Tonio_: it does suggest it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, but well.... will most people read the suggested packages ?
<Riddell> I don't expect so
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not a problem for me or you, but for people who want something running "out of the box", that's not convenient to my opinion...
<Tonio_> and amarok isn't a simple utility, it is one of the most awaited softwares by people who will install kubuntu, so....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know the logical way is to make amarok suggest on it and not depend on it, since it is not required to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I suggested to make kubuntu-desktop depend on ruby
<Tonio_> and it is the same for k3b.... it complains cdrdao isn't installed... cdrdao is also "suggested", but that's not clean too...
<bddebian> Just depend on all possible combinations of all packages! ;-)
<Tonio_> bddebian: hehe, I don't want to come to that point but well...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-26
<Tonio_> bddebian: imagin the user on a fresh kubuntu installation, he launches amarok -> functions are disabled for reasons he cannot understand
<Tonio_> bddebian: then he launches k3b and is prompted something he doesn't even know is missing....
<Tonio_> what will the user think ??? "that sucks !!"....
<Tonio_> and amarok/k3b are the most acclaimed kde softwares, not simple addons....
<Tonio_> bddebian: of course we cannot depend on "*" but I think those two softwares have to we 100% activated out of the box
<pygi> s/we/be :)
<Tonio_> pygi: hum... yes ^^
<bddebian> Tonio_: Yeah
<Riddell> Tonio_: too late for dapper though
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, but I have to keep this for edgy :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are still lots of things to do for usability :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you told canonical you're coming to the summit?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have too, but I cannot until my commpany doesn't confirm me they're okay for the vacations :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should have the response on monday....
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case I have filled the wiki page
<Tonio_> Riddell: where to annouce it except on the wikipage ?
<Riddell> ah yes, wiki page should be fine
<Hobbsee> we have more people wanting to join :)
<Hobbsee> *points them tothe new member page*
<crimsun> speaking of which, what /is/ the page? :-)
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee crimsun 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: at the moment?   see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember and add yourself to the last link in the topic
<Hobbsee> it's being a pain, and not copying :P
<Hobbsee> hi robotgeek 
<crimsun> Hobbsee: err, I thought there was a separate process for Kubuntu members
<crimsun> so it's the same membership process currently?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well...afaik, and this is all new, we're running the same type of process, except that we on the kcc are deciding, rather than the cc
* robotgeek has lost track, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> that's the impression i get, from what Riddell has said
<Hobbsee> crimsun: usually Riddell just approves them, but they decided to change that, and make kubuntu membership equal with ubuntu's, decided in the same way
<Hobbsee> not sure about the ubuntumembers team bit though...
<crimsun> Hobbsee: good, so my impression was not misguided.
<crimsun> I figured that the Kubuntu CC would approve new members in the same manner that the Ubuntu CC currently does.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes, that's what i understand to be the case
<crimsun> btw, I've fixed libvisual-plugins, so there are now spiffy plugins.
* robotgeek looks
<crimsun> they probably won't be in the archive for another two hours thanks to publisher's schedule
<crimsun> nonetheless, when you click Tools> Visualisations in amarok 1.4, you'll be able to install them after reading the message
<robotgeek> kk, i probably won't use them ever
<crimsun> neither do I, but we're probably corner cases :-)
<crimsun> these little things add up for impressions
<bddebian> aaahhh Why the hell is scanpci in gatos??
<robotgeek> true
<crimsun> bddebian: what's the issue?
<bddebian> crimsun: Bug #43414
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43414 in gatos "Dependency error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43414
<crimsun> bddebian: add a diversion?
<bddebian> crimsun: How do I do that?
<crimsun> dpkg-divert(8)
<bddebian> crimsun: But should it even be in the package?
<crimsun> if it differs significantly and adds functionality, sure
<crimsun> if it simply duplicates what's in xserver-xorg-core, remove it before building the deb and note it in README.Debian
<crimsun> my hunch is the latter, but you'll want to double-check
<bddebian> According to some of the source files it's scanpci from Xfree86 3.3.3
<crimsun> yeah, I'd clean it in debian/rules, then.
<crimsun> definitely make a note in README.Debian
<Hobbsee> gimme my nick back, hehe!
<Hobbsee> :P
<bddebian> crimsun: Just rm debian/gatos/usr/bin/scanpci in rules?
<crimsun> yeah, prior to binary*install
<bddebian> OK, thx
<crimsun> if you need an example, look at what's done with alsaconf in alsa-utils's debian/rules
<bddebian> crimsun: Great thx
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii 
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey wow, kdesu is working again!
<Lure> hi
<\sh> hey lure
<Lure> hi \sh
* Lure just finished upgrade after one week of being offline
<Lure> is there any burning issue to address before RC?
<Lure> Tonio_: around?
<\sh> kwwii: ping do you have a nice kubuntu logo which is scalable in a svg editor?
<kwwii> yepp :-)
<kwwii> which kind do you want?
<kwwii> a 3d-ish one or a normal one?
<kwwii> hi, btw :-)
<\sh> something nice ;)
<kwwii> \sh: :-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hey ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi 
<Tonio_> Lure: had a question ?
<Lure> Tonio_: got mail from Timo last week that 0.1 will be delayed until wallet startup problem is not resolved...
<Tonio_> a great
<Hobbsee> hi \sh Lure and Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> well this will be for edgy then
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee
<Lure> this probably means no update for Dapper - unless we persuade somebody that wallet bug is critical
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> is this kwifimanager?
<Hobbsee> er, knetworkmanager?
<Lure> knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: backport is still possible
<Hobbsee> is *that* why mine fails to connect every once in a while....i was wondering that!!!
<Hobbsee> it may not be critical - but it's darned annoying
<Hobbsee> actually, i'd call that reasonably critical...
<Lure> Hobbsee: probably - I also get empty ESSID list in cca 5% of the startups...
<Hobbsee> for people who have long and complicated passphrases, which arent easily rememberable...
<Hobbsee> and to have to type that in once every few boots...
<Tonio_> Lure: I never that problem
<Hobbsee> Lure: hmm...dont think i've ever had that.  it dropped out today, saying it couldnt find a network
<Tonio_> but I know lots of people are reporting it
<Lure> Tonio_: I have it occasionally, but it looks to me it is some timing issue, as it is not easy to trigger (at least on my system)
<Lure> Hobbsee: I get sometimes a list of three entries in menu w/o name/essid - Timo has also confirmed some reports with that
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Lure.  well, knm is becomming well known for "just working" in linux - so i'd think that to get any major bugs out of it would be very good, and worth doing.  like the one with the passphrase
<Lure> I have first suspected n-m, but then no nm-applet user reported it...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that's true
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway I'm confident in timo to resolve the issue
<Lure> Hobbsee: true, the problem is that 0.1 will be late (if at all on time) for RC.
<Hobbsee> Lure: chuck it in a repo, when it comes out, then look at a dapper-updates or something...
<Hobbsee> i dont know how those things work
<Lure> imho, knm is alreayd better than nm-applet (at least if you look problems reported by users...)
<\sh> and timo has some nice ideas in his backpocket ;)
<Lure> \sh: good to hear that!
<Hobbsee> yay!
<\sh> talked to him during linuxtag
<\sh> cu later need to go off for 1-2 hours
<Hobbsee> is kpowersave planned to be the default for edgy?
<Lure> Hobbsee: hard to say - we need to understand how Ubuntu PM is planned to be eveloved for Edgy
<Hobbsee> true...
<Lure> I would personally rather see uswsusp than powersave in...
<Lure> uswsusp looks promising and may be included in kernel that Edgy will be based on...
<Hobbsee> havent discovered that one yet
<Hobbsee> ooh good!
<Hobbsee> does edgy kernel still plan to support ndiswrapper?  
<Hobbsee> or is that non-support in a kernel ages away?
<Lure> it is evelution of swsusp that is used in Dapper today, but does lost of stuff in userspace and allows cool features like suspend to ram then to disk 
<Hobbsee> ah okay....fun :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: no idea abut ndiswrapper - I always buy HW with moderaterly good Linux support (ipw2200 for wifi)
<Hobbsee> heh, lucky...
* Hobbsee didnt know linux existed when this laptop was bought
<kwwii> lol
<marseillai> mornfall: it seems app-install-data don't depends on kubuntu-desktop or something else so adep_installer is free of applications when kubuntu is freshly install .
<marseillai> Riddell: may be you are concern too
<OdyX> Well.. nothing requires app-install-data in Kubuntu, which makes adept_installer mpty
<OdyX> marseillai: report bug ?
<marseillai> yes! i let you do!
<OdyX> marseillai: No... My honour is to let you do it.
<OdyX> marseillai: Ok. I'm on my way
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping me when you're around please :)
<OculusAquilae> anybody has an idea how to fix bug #45791 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45791 in ktorrent "KTorrent doesn't install its Language-Files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45791
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: do the language files exist?
<OculusAquilae> Hobbsee: they are in the source-package but doesn't seem to be in the .deb
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i see
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu#head-f3515f500c9344cd9c3977017e074d4eab4ded82 <-- not sure if it means that, or where to put that in - you'd probably have ot check another source that gets the lang files put in correctly
<OculusAquilae> Hobbsee: that's for generating .pot files, but there are .po-files in the source-package, but they doesn't get installed in the .deb-file for some reason
<Hobbsee> yes, so i see...
<OculusAquilae> it works with "./configure", "make" and "make install" perfectly
<Hobbsee> odd
<Hobbsee> er, what's a debhelper package for kde?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> oh, found one :)
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: i dont know sorry...i'm not great with debhelper stuff yet...
<OculusAquilae> same for me :)
<Hobbsee> there are probably guides on which bit each file means...
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Lure> Riddell: today's live CD is 705MB - does not fit on cd-rw :-(
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources if you havent seen it before
<OculusAquilae> hm
<javier> Tonio_: 
<javier> can you help me with bug 43500
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43500 in kmplayer "kmplayer depends on gstreamer 0.10 and the default media engine in kubuntu is xine" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43500
<javier> I can't remove  libgstreamer0.10-0 without leaving broken packages
<Lure> Hobbsee: bug 45759 sounds like your problem?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45759 in acpi-support "Resuming from suspend to disk, I get logged out!" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45759
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep
<Lure> since it is reported to acpi-support it is probably not related to kpowersave, but more generic issue
<Lure> (but strange still - very hard to understand what may cause it)
<Hobbsee> yeah, rather
* Hobbsee goes to sleep, before she falls asleep at her keyboard
<Hobbsee> Lure: i confirmed that bug, btw
<OculusAquilae> really no idea how to fix bug #45791 :(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45791 in ktorrent "KTorrent doesn't install its Language-Files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45791
<OdyX> (Ktorrent 1.2 sucks...)
<OculusAquilae> OdyX: does it?
<OdyX> OculusAquilae: well.. for some aspects, it has BIG regressions since 1.1
<OculusAquilae> OdyX: maybe, I don't use Bittorrent very much
<kwwii> hehe, I am trying it for the first time
<OdyX> OculusAquilae: well.. Try to share files from amovible device...
<OdyX> and try to share more than 1024 files
<OdyX> (which is fast with free music)
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> possible
<OdyX> 1.2 opens one thread per shared file, as 1.1 did open them only when needed (really shared)
* OculusAquilae shares two files :)
<OdyX> And so.. If you open 1.2 without your removable device, it complains for EACH shared torrent which is on the device (as it tries to open the threads)
* kwwii is out, time to cook dinner for the extended family...bbl
<yuriy> any way to make wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats any more visible to people. 3 bugs like #45814 in the last 3 days...
<verwilst_> grm, using firefox under kubuntu isn't really flawless
<verwilst_> sometimes i have no sound
<verwilst_> like when playing flash movies or such
<marseillai> i think konqueror should depend on libarts1-xine wich permit to have video-preview in konqueror
<marseillai> Tonio_: don't you agree with the libarts1-xine dependency problem ?
<marseillai> what is the name of the kde application wich is in charge of mounting romvable device graphically and propose to open it with several action? i would like to make a report on it and i can't find his name.
<kwwii> hi all
<jjesse> hiya kwwii
<kwwii> whoever is responsible for my F-keys working again gets a *BIG* hug from
<kwwii> me
<jjesse> i'm glad they are working for you :)
<kwwii> it has been awhile since they worked
<kwwii> pbbuttonsd seemed to be flaky for my laptop (the last ppc ever made)
<kwwii> now I can eject my cd!
<kwwii> well, only a few of them work, but at least the important ones :-)
<kwwii> people bitching about pdf as an "un-free" format might as well complain about jpeg as well
<jjesse> well this week i give up my laptop w/ kubuntu on it as i switch jobs ;(
<jjesse> i hope the next job allows me to install kubuntu on it
<kwwii> jjesse: be happy to have a job :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-27
<kwwii> night all
<Tonio_> nite kwwi
<Riddell> marseillai_: adept depends on app-install-data
<imbrandon> Riddell: you was wanting to know about successfull / unsuccessfull flight 7 live cd nstalls right ?
<imbrandon> there is a guy in #kubuntu thats having a crash on the live cd install and willing to guinypig test if you was interested ( nick: superdump )
* superdump waves
<superdump> it's the partioning page bug
<superdump> i'm pretty sure it's well known and no doubt fixed but i forgot and burned the graphical install cd
<superdump> the problem is i don't have a spare cd to burn another iso, so i'm willing to hack in the fix if it's not too difficult and anyone is willing to point me to a patch / send me a patch / point me to the changes
<Riddell> yeah, that's been fixed
<Riddell> updating ubiquity-frontend-kde and ubiquity will sort it
<superdump> and that's doable on the live cd? (if so that's awesome)
<Riddell> certainly is
<superdump> :)
<superdump> thank you very much
<superdump> and you too imbrandon 
<Riddell> superdump: let me know how it goes
<imbrandon> np, Riddell is the real genius for this ;)
<superdump> i will do
<superdump> unfortunately i ran an update of everything and it's run out of space on whatever virtual device it's using
<superdump> i will report back in a bit
<Riddell> oh you'll need to update qtparted too
<Riddell> but that's all
<superdump> ok
<superdump> thanks
<superdump> bbiab
<superdump> Riddell: it worked but i have a query
<superdump> no reiser?
<superdump> i'm guessing the answer will be a "there will be but not yet"
<imbrandon> that would be my guess, its just not in there yet
<Riddell> no qtparted support
<superdump> :/
<superdump> ok
<superdump> well, thanks for the suggestion, it appears to be working fine
<superdump> i'll remain here while i run through the installation
<superdump> ext3 will have to do
<superdump> Riddell: it think the installation completed successfully, let's see if it did
<superdump> back shortly
<Hobbsee> hi all
* Hobbsee has conquered her evil maths test :)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: congrats  :)
<Hobbsee> hi freeflying|away :)
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee and gj
<Hobbsee> ah, the kde rebuild must have finished. good!
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<yuriy> gj Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty yuriy :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<raphink> Riddell: hi_
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/45961
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45961 in kubuntu-docs "Docs use wrong path to images" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<raphink> what do you think the fix should be ?
<raphink> a patch in kdelibs or patching the doc ?
<OculusAquilae> bug #45791 seems to be fixed by me. Could somebody with the "might" look at it and upload it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45791 in ktorrent "KTorrent doesn't install its Language-Files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45791
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: Riddell or raphink 
<seaLne> Riddell: not sure if its a issue for the KDE frontend to ubiquity but where it asks the user info stuff and asks for a machine name could it check the current name its IP has and suggest that?
<seaLne> Riddell: also i'd consider it a regression compared to the normal install that you aren't asked for a proxy and so it sits waiting to timeout for ~10min, ofcourse the normal installer didn't actually save the proxy info anywhere so you had to manually set it up to install/update packages after the install anyway
<seaLne> hmm interesting Acquire::http::Proxy is set to "false" in /etc/apt/apt.conf wonder when that started to be added
<MidMark> hi people, why the last daily cd is 712 MB? It doesn't fit in a cd...
<Lure> MidMark: yesterday's was 705MB and it worked for me with overburn
<MidMark> Lure: today is 712 and with overburn it fails to verify last % of cd
<MidMark> amd64 is even 716...
<Lure> I have seen some new depends for kubuntu-desktop added today (libatspi1.0-0, brltty-x11)
<Lure> not sure if they are so big though (might be also new translations that are pouring in...)
<MidMark> yes but if this problem remains this, how can I burn a cd?
<Lure> MidMark: you will have to wait for Riddell to address this...
<Riddell> huh?
<seaLne> i successfully burned todays live 1386
<Riddell> damnit, how did that happen
<MidMark> my cd-rw doesn't fit a 712 mb also with overburning with disc-at-once
<Riddell> I removed a whole bunch of language packs
<MidMark> hope to see daily 23 o RC that fit in about 700 megs...
<MidMark> I another question unasked before (very short): kernel in dapper is the same for smp and non-smp?
<OculusAquilae> MidMark: for 686 yes
<MidMark> not for amd64 x2?
<OculusAquilae> for amd i think too
<MidMark> which smp aren't included if you know?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> don't know
<MidMark> ok thanx
<verwilst> for smp you need the -server kernel
<OculusAquilae> verwilst: why does the 686er kernel says it has smp support too?
<verwilst> ah
<verwilst> not sure about that
<verwilst> hm
<OculusAquilae> i mean its desciption
<verwilst> might be that 686 has smp too
<allee> verwilst, OculusAquilae: -server has preempt disabled and lower timer freq., Good for throughput but not the best for interactive desktops.
<verwilst> yeah i know
<MidMark> so the answer to question "An AMD X2 will be recognized both in i386 and x86_64" is yes?
<verwilst> but i'm not sure wether the 686 kernel has smp enabled
<OculusAquilae> verwilst: read its description
<allee> OculusAquilae: this never helps for linux- pkgs.
<allee> FWIW linux-686-smp depends on standard 686 kernel.  So this kernel supports both UP and SMP
<OculusAquilae> but if smp support wouldn't be in it there should be another -smp-kernel :)
<marseillai_> a question : does ubuntu has a apt-get autoclean in a cron ? because on both of my configuration i've had a problem when starting X. He can not write in /tmp due to free space on /. and a apt-get autoclean was REALLY needed! and I think it can be a problem. So i would like to make a bug report on this. what do you think about it?
<Riddell> marseillai_: not by default it doesn't
<marseillai_> i think it should
<Riddell> marseillai_: that's unlikely to change, but you could certainly argue that e.g. adept should be able to turn it on easily
<marseillai_> Riddell: someone wich don't know debian could be surprise by this! i think to windows-people
<marseillai_> an auto-clean is not so dangerous and can free many space!
<Riddell> mvo would know more about the rationale
<marseillai_> I'll make a report about it and see reactions
<Riddell> it's more a discussion point than a bug, ubuntu-devel list may be a better place
<Riddell> but check the archives to see if it has come up before
<MidMark> In my opinion there should be an option to clean, it isn't so user friendly 'sudo rm ...../*.deb' for a newbie...
<MidMark> and every update leak hard disk memory...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh good :)
<Riddell> Lure: are you going for memberjship tonight?
<Riddell> kwwii: same?
<Hobbsee> what's the current utc time, and can we move our meetings to these sort of times?
<Hobbsee> @schedule
<Ubugtu> schedule Retrieve the date/time of scheduled meetings in a specific timezone
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in UTC: May 22 2006, 12:35:09
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> how does a 1-2pm UTC meeting suit everyone, do we know?
<Hobbsee> somewhere around there
<Riddell> suits me fine but some europeans will be at work
<Riddell> and americans will be sleepy eyed
<Hobbsee> ah, good point...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> about time they are :P
<Riddell> but do suggest it as a time to hold the next meeting and see who complains
<Hobbsee> that'd be cool - cos i'm really not a morning person, so 7am starts...well, you've seen how i do so far...
<Hobbsee> er, have done
<seaLne> MidMark: apt-get clean
<seaLne> marseillai_: ^ even
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Lure is not a member?  wow
<Hobbsee> neither kwwii?
<Riddell> seaLne: r.e. computer name from dns, seems sensible, report a bug if there's not one already
<Riddell> seaLne: proxy, likewise
<seaLne> against ubiquity?
<Riddell> seaLne: did you manage to get an install done?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> yeah, just takes even longer to timeout that d-i
<Riddell> Hobbsee: lure was talking about membership when we were first discussing kubuntu membership, he may have become a member through traditional means since then I'm not sure
<seaLne> first time i got round to trying it, looks good apart from those
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Riddell> seaLne: so installed ok otherwise?
<seaLne> yep, but because it couldn't talk to the archive everything in sources.list was comented out, which also ment if you used adept you got a choice of no packages
<MidMark> seaLne: thanx, but no user-friendly too
<raphink> Riddell: I'm about to fix a bug in kubuntu-docs but I'm not sure whether this fix is a bit dirty
<raphink> would you mind giving me your opinion?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Lure's a member
<Riddell> raphink: sure
<Riddell> raphink: images?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> wait a min I'll show you the patch
<Riddell> where can I find an image that would be broken?
<raphink> any language by en
<raphink> e.g.
<raphink>  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/fr/kubuntu/packagingguide/index.html
<raphink> this should have no image
<Riddell> I don't see any images on that page
<Riddell> help:/kubuntu/packagingguide/index.html
<raphink> yes
<raphink> exacly
<Riddell> except the headers and footers
<raphink> oh well
<raphink> there's no headers and footers
<raphink> in other languages than en
<raphink> that's the problem ;)
<raphink> try it with  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/fr/kubuntu/packagingguide/index.html you'll see
<Riddell> those pages are only ment to be accessed through the help:/ ioslave
<raphink> ah
<raphink> ic
<Riddell> which seems to do something clever with common
<raphink> yes it seems so
<raphink> ok then the images work this way
<Riddell> we could add lots of common symlinks to ../en/common
<raphink> although I think some people might go to /usr/share to see them
<raphink> and http://pastebin.com/730947 fixes that
<raphink> this is what it does, symlinks
<Riddell> you're ahead of me :)
<Riddell> I'm just packaging docs now so I'll add that in
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I can add it
<raphink> I have the package with this patch
<seaLne> wouldn't mooving common out of en be better?
<raphink> so I just have to dput it
<raphink> seaLne: that would mean patching the whole khelpcenter stuff
<raphink> Riddell: we also miss index.html pages
<raphink> for higher levels in help:/
<raphink> because people might want to see a list of available help pages
<raphink> tht might be a feature for edgy if it's too hard
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> or too long
<raphink> Riddell: are you ok with my patch so I can upload it?
<Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: yes, I want through CC meeting as I applied before Kubuntu-members was introduced. Does this mean I am automatically also member of kubuntu-members?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i would expect so
<raphink> Lure: you're an ubuntu member?
<Lure> raphink: yes
<Hobbsee> raphink: according to the hostmask :P
<raphink> Lure: so I guess we can just add you to kubuntu members
<raphink> Hobbsee: :p
<Hobbsee> actually, i remember seeing that meeting...
<Lure> Tonio_ gave some good comments and I passed somehow... ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's a bit like that, yeah :P
<Hobbsee> most of them had heard of knm, i expect, so that would have helped..
<Lure> however some CC members asked for Kubuntu core developers comments, but you were not there....
* Hobbsee is not a core dev, is she?
* Hobbsee didnt even know the meeting was on, nor that she was supposed to be cheering for anyone
<Lure> Kamion was there and also give good feedback on ubiquity testing and some remote debugging that I helped with
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's right
* Hobbsee wonders what the heck the random banging on her roof is
<seaLne> birds with clogs on?
<Riddell> raphink: don't upload a package, I'm just about to do that
<raphink> Riddell: right
<Riddell> raphink: if you can get it into svn that would be good
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i've honestly got no idea...
<raphink> I don't have access to the documentation svn
<raphink> I should ask laserjobk
<raphink> laserjock
<raphink> Riddell: how about the index.html pages for /usr/share/kde/doc/HTML/$lang and blah/blah/$lang/kubuntu/ ?
<raphink> do you think it's still possible to add some ?
<raphink> at least to english?
<raphink> so that when people type help:/ or help:/kubuntu
<raphink> they don't get an error message
<Riddell> I'd rather not do that for dapper at this stage
<raphink> sure
<raphink> then it should be done for edgy
<raphink> well two HTML pages could be done really fast in english and put in kubuntu-docs
<raphink> so it looks clean
<raphink> with the idea of doing a whole stuff in docbook for edgy
<raphink> it's dirty but at least people would get a list of available help docs in dapper
<raphink> I'd consider these error pages to be bugs to fix rather than new features, just as long as it's about putting a list of available docs
<raphink> I'll bbl
* raphink is moving and has to keep stuffing his car
<jjesse> so for edgy we need some html docs?
<raphink> jjesse: we would need pages for help:/ and help:/kubuntu imo
<raphink> so it looks cleaner
<raphink> this is just two pages
<jjesse> raphink: can you add what you think they should look like to KubuntuDocs/Edgy on the Wiki?
<raphink> not sure if help:/ could be generated by a postinst from all the doc available :(
<raphink> jjesse: not right now
<raphink> I'm in a hurry
<raphink> I just wanted to bring that patch and I'm going back to stuffing my car
<jjesse> when you have a chance
<raphink> sure
<raphink> laters
<Riddell> raphink: how fast can you do that?
<Lure> Riddell: did you found the cause of too-big CD? I think it should be put to DapperReleaseRadar...
<Riddell> Lure: not sure, gtk got brought back in and there's new language packs uploaded which I guess might be bigger
<Riddell> I've changed the seeds now so I'll get the live CD remade once the new docs package is in
<Riddell> oh and ship-live got added at some point which is a new seed that adds some stuff
<Lure> ok, lets wait and see what we get...
<Lure> maybe ship-live is tuned for ubuntu, but too-big for kubuntu?
<Lure> edubuntu (but only i386) is oversized too...
<Riddell> it's less than 3 MB
<Lure> install CDs are good though...
<Riddell> yes, they didn't change
<Riddell> so it's all a bit of a mystery
* Hobbsee ate it :P
<Hobbsee> mystery solved :P
<Riddell> raphink: I'm making your docs change in debian/rules, not postinst
<marseillai_> [14:37]  <seaLne> marseillai_: ^ even ----->> it should be cron! and not with clean but autoclean wich is a better way to do!
<seaLne> i was just suggesting a solution, cron-apt auto cleans
<marseillai_> yes seaLne i've already it in cron.weekly
<marseillai_> but i think it should be in ubuntu-base
<seaLne> seems reasonable, not sure if auto update ever got in?
<Riddell> seaLne: what CD did you do your install from?
<seaLne> todays
<seaLne> the first of today if there is now more than one
<Riddell> excellent, thanks
<Riddell> seaLne: did you get a popup at any time saying "new media found" during install?
<raphink> Riddell: I wanted to put it in postinst for a reason
<seaLne> no, i did get a popup saying something about being unable to talk to security.u.c
<raphink> Riddell: because you can't be sure when you install kubuntu-docs that kdelibs-data is already installed, can you?
<raphink> unless you run the script as postinst, and then you're sure to find the $lang/ dirs in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML
<raphink> since this piece of bash relies on the fact that the $lang/ dirs are already there
<Riddell> the lang dirs are installed by the kubuntu-docs package
<raphink> all of them?
<raphink> then fine :)
<PascalFr> hello all
<raphink> yop PascalFr
<PascalFr> i'm currently testing residual bugs in kde dapper
<raphink> residual ;)
<Riddell> raphink: all the ones with kubuntu docs anyway
<raphink> Riddell: ok
<raphink> makes snes
<raphink> sense
<Lure> Riddell: I have installed yesterday's live CD w/o problem (no new medium dialog)
<Riddell> hi PascalFr, what have you found?
<PascalFr> I started on a completly new profile and noticed a few strange things
<Riddell> Lure: fantastic, thanks
<Riddell> Lure: i386?
<PascalFr> first 
<raphink> Riddell: so  you're using a dh_link in install: ?
<jjesse> i had no problems with i386 from yesterday either
<Lure> Riddell: i386 and worldmap now works + auto selection of mpoints after manual partitioning - great work!
<Riddell> raphink: I'm using ln -sf in debian/rules
<raphink> Riddell: ok
<PascalFr> I found this  file  .kde/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<PascalFr> where it should be kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.
<PascalFr> where it should be kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> indeed
<PascalFr> .kde/apps should not be created
<raphink> PascalFr: has a bug been reported for this already?
<raphink> yes PascalFr that is right
<jeroenvrp> ok, who is the one responsible for not including amaroK 1.4!!!?
<PascalFr> dont know  I wanted to be sure with you first
<Riddell> PascalFr: hmm, yes
<raphink> PascalFr: i've got it too
<PascalFr> but i read smewhere somone talking about it wallet beeing erase or not available...
<raphink> jeroenvrp: nobody, or everyone, or just blame UVF ;)
<PascalFr> might be related
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: the amarok developers, for not releasing it three months ago
<jeroenvrp> thats a big big big shame
<raphink> jeroenvrp: you'll do the UVFer next time
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: packages are available
<jeroenvrp> hopefully I can still do it
<raphink> jeroenvrp: ?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I know, but their on the CD
<raphink> jeroenvrp: if you want amarok 1.4, you can have it from kubuntu.org
<jeroenvrp> not on the cd
<raphink> yep
<jeroenvrp> is there really not any change 1.4 will still be included
<raphink> not any chance jeroenvrp
<raphink> at all
<jeroenvrp> ok, than I stop my whiniung :-)
<jjesse> its way too late in the ball game
<freeflying|away> Riddell: can we appy for a big bunch of kubuntu's CD  :)
<raphink> there's a greater chance that the moon falls on you tonight I think
<jeroenvrp> I will accept
<raphink> jeroenvrp: new versions have been closed long time ago
<jeroenvrp> yeah thats true, Koffice was one of the last exceptions
<raphink> jeroenvrp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<jjesse> boy wouldn't it be wierd if the moon did fall tonight
<jjesse> would we have to include amarok 1.4 then?
<raphink> UVF was 3 months ago
<jeroenvrp> about time the moon falls :-)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I'm sure its thread will die soon
<raphink> it's been hanging around too long
<marseillai_> Riddell: i've found this archive : http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060329.094730.5bf4420a.en.html it seems synaptic comes with an autoconfiguration wich removes old file from /var/cache/apt/archives but kubuntu has nothing similar. adept should manage this thing for edgy if mornfall agree and temporarily kubuntu could had manage this with using a weekly cron wich purge this files if free spaces on / is less t
<PascalFr> bug 45999
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45999 in kdeutils "default kwallet misplaced on a fresh kde user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45999
<Riddell> freeflying|away: yes, that should be available from shipit this week or next week
<PascalFr> now it is in the base ;)
<PascalFr> I have another big big problem ... 
<PascalFr> On my fresh KDE user i cannot find any MENU entry for   openoffice applications nor kontact kmail ...
<marseillai_> PascalFr: known bug
<PascalFr> reference ?
<marseillai_> wait
<marseillai_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/45869
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45869 in ept "adept-installer don't depends on app-install-data" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<raphink> marseillai_: doesn't seem to be the same problem
<marseillai_> ah
<Riddell> mornfall: what plans for adept 2.0?
<PascalFr> so should I open another one ?
<Riddell> hmm, no sime
* raphink bbl
<seaLne> is ubiquity intended to be the only installer for *ubuntu?
<Riddell> PascalFr: do you have a bug number for the kwallet file issue?
<PascalFr> bug 45999
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45999 in kdeutils "default kwallet misplaced on a fresh kde user" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45999
<Riddell> seaLne: no, the text installer CDs are still there, but ubiquity is only one on shipit
<Riddell> PascalFr: thanks
<seaLne> k
<PascalFr> what component is impacted for missing menu entries ?
<PascalFr> I mean culprit component
<Riddell> PascalFr: do you have /usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop ?
<OdyX> Riddell: just notices k3b is entirely in english now, still problems with translations ?
<OdyX> imports to LP ?
<Riddell> OdyX: hmm, yes
<PascalFr> Riddell: yes  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7999 2006-04-27 09:26 /usr/share/applications/ooo-writer.desktop
<Riddell> PascalFr: then it's kdelibs fault if it doesn't show up in the menu
<Riddell> PascalFr: although that's quite a problem, is this a new install?
<PascalFr> does update-menu  adds it  normally?
<Riddell> no, kbuildsycoca will rebuild the database though
<PascalFr> no it was a breezy upgrade  I did on dapper FL4 if I remember
* Hobbsee suddenly notices that she has frozen solid.
<MrFaber> hi all
* Hobbsee waits for the moon to come crashing into her :P
<PascalFr> I erased my .kde today  to test on a new kde install
<Hobbsee> hi MrFaber 
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee :)
* OdyX will try to make crazy proposition.
<OdyX> What about kat in Edgy ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: stupid question, but does it work?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: why stupid ?
<Hobbsee> no, my stupid question, ie, a very obviuos one
<Hobbsee> not yours :P
<OdyX> Hobbsee: it "will", development seems on its way and maybe ready for Edgy
<Hobbsee> right
<OdyX> and with the help of the 4 new KDE devs, it could b something powerful and making Edgy Dapper-killer.
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> Well.. Where is it to "propose" features ?
<OdyX> for Edgy
<OculusAquilae> OdyX: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<OdyX> Thanks OculusAquilae
<Hobbsee> which 4 new kde devs?
* Hobbsee suspects she's missing something, here
<PascalFr> bug 43482
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43482 in kubuntu-default-settings "entries missing from kde menu." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43482
<Hobbsee> didnt know we had more new people
<PascalFr> I can add comments on this one 
* Hobbsee just wants to see a faster kde :P
* Hobbsee hears that suse stuff is fast, and thinks that testing out some of the patches on kubuntu would be cool
<PascalFr> kde really starts very fast now
<Hobbsee> true
<PascalFr> but session restoration is slow
<Hobbsee> esp with an empty profile
<PascalFr> yeah :)
<OculusAquilae> should be tried out for edgy, some patches are already in kde 3.5.3 i think
<PascalFr> Another annoying bug in kde ?  
<PascalFr> I can confirm that konqueror DOES NOT start from the default kde internet menu
<PascalFr> because of missing konqueror profile
<OdyX> Hobbsee: new devs coming for Paris's mettin
<Hobbsee> OdyX: ah right :)
<OdyX> Hobbsee: was announced by sabdfl after LT2006
<Hobbsee> ah, gotcha :)
* Hobbsee didnt see that
<Hobbsee> i dont think
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. I maybe interpolate, but new devs is for sure
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Riddell> PascalFr: uploading fix for that right now
<Riddell> PascalFr: do you have kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<PascalFr> it is bug 45004
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45004 in kdebase "konqueror :filebrowser profile only available" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45004
<PascalFr> Riddel: ii  kubuntu-default-setting 6.06-20                 Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
* Riddell pokes jjesse in a polite way with sharp sticks
* Hobbsee laughs
* Hobbsee politely stomps on Riddell's toes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: shouldn't you be in bed??
<freeflying> Riddell: who change the kubuntu meeting time to 21:00UTC on fridge and wiki?
* Hobbsee should.
<Riddell> freeflying: I think it was always that time
* Hobbsee is too cold to go to bed.
<Riddell> bed is a warm place to be
<Hobbsee> you'd probably have the body fat to stay warm too...
<Hobbsee> *is envious*
* freeflying my calc fault ? check it again
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: any plans for an adept 2.0 release?
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: yes, i need to get from this airport ;-)
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: when i'm home i'll make it, that's in 40 hours or so
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: anything in it apart from version number bump?  I need to put it on DapperReleaseRadar
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: i have it mostly prepared
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: yes, app-install-data dependency or such
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 22/05/06 2100 UTC
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: i'll check for others
<Riddell> oh foo, that got removed in 1.92
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: but i don't think i have other changes pending
<Riddell> I think I'll make a quick upload with that change now actually, so it's in the RC
<Hobbsee> wish lure or tonio_ was here - i'd like to see what the diff is between teh old and newer versions of knm...
<Hobbsee> and when it comes otu
<Hobbsee> i'd love to see that dodgy bug fixed in it, even if it came thru dapper updates or something
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: could you or raphink upload patches for bug #37131 and bug #45791 today or tomorrow?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37131 in kdebase "can't play dvd's with kaffeine using the kde window for removable devices" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37131
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45791 in ktorrent "KTorrent doesn't install its Language-Files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45791
<raphink> OculusAquilae: I'll test them now
<OculusAquilae> nice
<Riddell> raphink: let me know if/when you upload
<raphink> sure Riddell
<raphink> OculusAquilae: this patch goes to kaffeine, not to kdebase
<OculusAquilae> raphink: right, wrong package in launchpad-bug
<raphink> np
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i didnt go thru the kdebase ones much, reassigning...
* Hobbsee should have done that
<raphink> OculusAquilae: your patch for ktorrent is enormous
<raphink> do you need such a HUGE patch?
<kwwii> re
<raphink> I don't think I can possibly accept a 2MB patch to fix i18n
<raphink> hi kwwii :)
<kwwii> hi raphink!
<OculusAquilae> raphink: i will look at it again 
<raphink> thanks OculusAquilae
<pygi> hey raphink 
<raphink> please make as small a change as possible OculusAquilae
<raphink> hi pygi
<Lathiat> lol 2MB patch
<Lathiat>  isaw a patch for firefox the other day that was 400kb 
<Lathiat> gzipped
<raphink> I'm building kaffeine OculusAquilae
<raphink> Lathiat: http://librarian.launchpad.net/2781936/kubuntu_01_translations.patch
<raphink> this is the 2MB patch
<raphink> I can't upload that
<raphink> ;)
<seaLne> is  Bug #39950 actually a bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39950 in kdebase "local files are treated as remote files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39950
<raphink> esp. for such an app as ktorrent
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> not possible to make custom larger cd orders for kubuntu
<raphink> Lathiat: yeah I noticed that, too
<Lathiat> i've given out a good 100+ of warty, hoary and breezy with good interest, i'll hastle someone to see if i can get a custome rorder :)
<Riddell> Lathiat: coming next week
<Lathiat> i guess their tryign to cut down on the junk orders
<Lathiat> Riddell: ah ok
<Riddell> or later this week
<Lathiat> interesting, why no mac edition for kubuntu bu tfor ubuntu?
<raphink> seaLne: commented ;)
<Lathiat> i guess powerpc macs are outdated anyway ;)
<raphink> Lathiat: :p
<seaLne> raphink: yeah, but should it be left open?
<raphink> Lathiat: mind you, Riddell has got a mac mini and I've got a powerbook G4
<Lathiat> raphink: and i've got a 486? *g*
<raphink> kwwii also has a powerbook G4 btw
<Hobbsee> must be nice, to have more than one machine...
<raphink> seaLne: you can reject it I think
* Lathiat has 3
<raphink> seaLne: this is a KDE feature, we're not going to "fix" that
<Lathiat> its funny 2.5 years ago i had nothing, like a p233 with 128mb ram. :)
<kwwii> I have 4 ppc machines :-)
<raphink> kwwii:  :)
<Lathiat> how working helps the pocket.
<raphink> ppc powa
* Hobbsee has 1.
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> or better put, I *only* have ppc machines
* Hobbsee only knows of one linux machine in her vicinity...
* raphink has one ppc laptop + one K7 server
* Lathiat has 2x centrino laptops + amd64 x2 desktop
<raphink> Hobbsee: do you survive?
* seaLne dosen't know how they cope with only one mouse button :)
<Lathiat> eugh 2 mouse button 'd drive me nuts
<Lathiat> 2 drives mnuts enough
<Hobbsee> raphink: no.
<Lathiat> first thign i' do if i had a mac was get a 40 button mouse :)
* Hobbsee is dead.  she just hasnt stopped moving yet.
<seaLne> :)
<Riddell> kwwii: are you going to go for kubuntu membership at the meeting tonight?
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm, I guess I could try, even though I haven't been around very long
<pygi> Riddell, we need to solve those 2 Kubuntu applications, and that should be now
* pygi supports kwwii for a membership :)
<Riddell> pygi: which two?
* raphink would be happy with kwwii as first official named kubuntu-member
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=deathon2legs%40gmail.com%3A15b99d7b%3Aaa9f5abe
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=mickael.minarie%40laposte.net%3Af9f8c50e%3Abffaed73
<pygi> what do you want with them?
<Riddell> pygi: guy turned up on IRC for first one, he seems like a good SoCer
<pygi> Riddell, oki, and second?
<raphink> OculusAquilae: great patch for kaffeine, up it goes
<raphink> Riddell: about to upload kaffeine
<pygi> Riddell, I just also saw...
<pygi> http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=yuriy.kozlov%40gmail.com%3A163a367b%3A88d89396
<Riddell> raphink: go for it
<raphink> Riddell: let's go :)
<Riddell> raphink: edit DapperReleaseRadar when done
<Riddell> pygi: not heard from the second guy but it's a useful project and can't be too difficult to do
<pygi> Riddell, ok, and third? (that wine thingy)
<Riddell> pygi: he's the same guy who put in an application for cups 1.2 support, which we thought would be too difficult for him
<raphink> Riddell: shouldn't the kubuntu CC members be admins in the kubuntu-members group so they can add people?
<Riddell> pygi: doing a guidance module or two should be all good though
<pygi> Riddell, indeed
<raphink> Riddell: DapperReleaseRadar updated :)
<pygi> Riddell, but are you sure you wanna mentor all 4 applications? :-/ (along with that Kubuntu OEM redistrib.)
* mornfall|mx notes that mexico is fairly civilized afterall -- free wifi at airport ++
<Hobbsee> hehe yay!
<raphink> OculusAquilae: package accepted, thanks for your contribution. I'm waiting for a new patch for ktorrent now. Send it to me when it's done :)
<Riddell> pygi: I'll see if I can get sime to do the guidance one
<pygi> Riddell, can you do it fast? The assigning thing must be done today :-/
<pygi> I'll poke Jane to assign you on other three
<Riddell> I've already pinged her
<pygi> oki :)
<pygi> Riddell, argh, we have just 45 mins until SoC becomes locked and JaneW is out :-/
<pygi> who are the other admins?
<pygi> mpool, and?
<Riddell> I only know of mpool
<Riddell> it closes at 16:30UTC?
<pygi> it was actually already supposed to be locked, but heh :-/
* Hobbsee goes to bed, to be up again in 5 hours...
<pygi> It was supposed to be locked 45 mins ago, and google won't accept applications without assigned mentors
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem like much point, really...
<pygi> 17:00 pdt
<kwwii> Hobbsee: erm, the meeting is in a couple of hours or?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: meeting is in 5 hours, afaik
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in UTC: May 22 2006, 15:50:50
<Riddell> kwwii: 23:00 your time
<Hobbsee> 4-9pm....5 hours, yeah.
<kwwii> this UTC stuff still confounds me
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> sorry ;-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you're only 2 hours out - yours does at least sound sane...
<pygi> @time pdt
<kwwii> Hobbsee: that is what I thought too
<Hobbsee> that should be mentally calculatable
<Hobbsee> and you dont have the DS differences like we do
<Hobbsee> anyway, night for a bit
<Riddell> pygi: where does it say that?
<Riddell> pygi: PDT sounds american, and they're some hours away from 17:00
<pygi> Riddell, it's 17:00 PDT locking, I just asked Danny 
<pygi> indeed
<Riddell> who's danny?
<pygi> The google employee? :)
<seaLne> Bug #40415 sounds to me just that blank screensaver is running?
<Riddell> PDT is 7 hours behind UTC so we have 6 hours to go
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40415 in kdebase "Switching back to a locked screen shows a blank screen. need to move mouse first." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40415
<seaLne> if so i think it can be rejected?
<pygi> Riddell, ah,ok
<Riddell> seaLne: that's normal, it's a feature
<Riddell> reject
<kwwii> I guess 5 years at the uni studying higher math b0rked my arithmatic skills
<OdyX> For those confounded with UTC: $ date --utc
<kwwii> OdyX: now that is usefull, thanks :-)
<seaLne> OdyX: you've spoiled peoples excuse for missing the meeting :)
<OdyX> seaLne: you mean ?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: (about translation of .desktop-files of adept installer) what to do if there's no translation in kde-svn?
<seaLne> "oh i thought the meeting started in an hour" or similar :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: add one fast
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: that's only possible via the desktop_*.pot-files right?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yes
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/templates/messages/playground-sysadmin/
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok
<OculusAquilae> raphink: shall I push the patch to launchpad?
<raphink> OculusAquilae: send it to me : raphink@ubuntu.com
<PascalFr> hello again
<PascalFr> I have another one that i'd like to confirm with konqueror 
<PascalFr> konqueror in web mode    goto -> Tools -> mini-tools -> configure     what window does open ?
<Riddell> raphink, OculusAquilae: ktorrent .pos can be fixed by adding a call to make -f admin/Makefile.common in the debian/rules file
<Riddell> s/ OculusAquilae / OdyX /
<raphink> Riddell: ah
<Riddell> actually, it was OculusAquilae I wanted :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae, raphink: I'm upoloading
<raphink> ok
<OdyX> Riddell: ;-)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: the ktorrent thing?
<raphink> Riddell: are you also uploading kubuntu-docs?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: it's a one line patch !!!
<OdyX> OculusAquilae: your patch is a 2mB thing...
<OculusAquilae> OdyX: the new one is 455 byte :)
<OdyX> OculusAquilae: fine ! ;-)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: http://librarian.launchpad.net/2781936/kubuntu_01_translations.patch is 2MB
<Riddell> raphink: already uploaded that
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I sent a new one to raphink 
<raphink> Riddell: great
<OculusAquilae> ok 
* OculusAquilae thought that to be an ugly solution
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: autotools is an ugly problem
<raphink> Riddell: OculusAquilae's patch is a one line patch for the Makefile
<Riddell> ah right
<raphink> cleaner imo
<OculusAquilae> it only adds the translation-folder to the subdirs :)
<Riddell> well you shouldn't patch Makefiles, they're autogenerated
<Riddell> as is subdirs
<raphink> ok
<raphink> yeah right
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok, translated. what about the script in kde-svn, does it run so often, that the translation gets into svn until you/mornfall make(s) the package?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: if we put it in SVN today scripty will run overnight and put the strings in the .desktop files
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: got a URL to your translation?
<Riddell> Sime: hi
<Sime> hi
<Riddell> Sime: how is the guidance .pot files made?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: kde-svn
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: scripty is the strings run over KDE's SVN to merge translations
<Sime> Riddell: python setup.py update_messages
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: right
<Sime> Riddell: python setup.py build_messages
<Sime> Riddell: one of those
<Riddell> Sime: we should try and get it into the normal KDE translations
<Riddell> which should just need a Makefile.am with a messages target that calls that python thing
<Riddell> although that'll need kdedistutils to be installed on KDE's server
<Riddell> Sime: can you tell it which directory to output to?
<Sime> nope
<Sime> not on the command line anyway
<Riddell> I think that's needed
<Sime> it is probably easy enough to work around
<Sime> how is the release shaping up anyway?
<Sime> are you happy with kubuntu right now?
<Riddell> I need to sort out .po files from k3b
<Riddell> and the CDs are oversized so once kdebase gets compiled and in the archive I'll ask for them to be remade and see if they fit
<Riddell> oh and we're waiting on jjesse to give us the kubuntu chapter from the book
<Riddell> but otherwise I'm optimistic
<Riddell> we need to make a testing wiki page for kubuntu RC
<Lure> Riddell: is Kubuntu DVD available and should be tested too?
<Riddell> Lure: you can try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20060519/
<Riddell> they're completely untested so I've no idea if they work
<Riddell> so yes, testing would be handy
<Riddell> Sime: what was that guidance bug that needed fixed?
<Sime> Riddell: I think it was fixed in the *.ubuntu2 package.
<Lure> Riddell: I expect DVD provides both Live CD (with Ubiquity) + Install CD + additional packages, right?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> Sime: any way to confirm that?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will download now and test it today/tommorow 
<Riddell> Lure: thanks
<Sime> Riddell: yes. I just look at the source that is install under /usr/lib/... and see if that bugged line of code is still there.
<Sime> Riddell: .....and it is fixed.
<Riddell> Sime: wonderful, thanks
<Sime> the joys of python. :-)
<jjesse> did someone ping me?
<OdyX> Could someone give an advice on bug 41955 ? Isn't that "critical" regarding user's possibility to easily share with Windows users ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41955 in kdenetwork "Normal user cannot share folders from home, even if authorised" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41955
<Riddell> OdyX: it's an important bug but it's not critical
<OdyX> Riddell: any idea for solving it ?
<Riddell> OdyX: not really
<OdyX> Riddell: seems pretty deep problem, huh ?
<yuriy> good morning
<Riddell> OdyX: it is, but it's also not a new problem
<Riddell> hi yuriy 
<OdyX> Riddell: edgy then :D
<Riddell> OdyX: I suppose so
<OdyX> Riddell: I note it on the Wiki
<OdyX> Riddell: Konqueror still crashes a lot with pages containing multimedia (audio or video), any chance to solve these big issues for Dapper ?
<uniq> probably not.
<OdyX> uniq: well.. Bad bad then...
<yuriy> i see soc discussion. too bad if you decide i can't handle cups, but I can see why, though i think I could do it
<uniq> well.. we can't re-make KDE before release.
<yuriy> anything else we need to discuss?
<OdyX> uniq: because it does not only crash your tab, but all tabs (even current LP translations :-P) and sometimes all konqueror instances..
<uniq> odyx: you can choose to use one konqueror process for each konqueror instance.. might limit the damage to the one konq instance.
<OdyX> uniq: well.. This is workaround... no bug solving.. :D
<OdyX> uniq: but I note it
<uniq> I know, it's limiting the damage.
<OdyX> how ?
<OdyX> well... how do I choose that ?
<uniq> konqueror -> settings -> config konq -> performance
<uniq> or something similar.. i translated from norwegian, might be some difference.
<OdyX> well. Thanks.
<OdyX> Norvegian => English => French
<OdyX> Funny
<uniq> hehe.. :)
<uniq> if you set "Minimize memory usage" to "Never".
<OdyX> Yep. Seen
<OdyX> Thanks
<OdyX> will be good for testing
<OdyX> :D
<Riddell> Sime: I've added a Makefile.am to guidance in SVN, lets see if scripty gives us a .pot file tomorrow
<Riddell> yuriy: I hope you understand my sceptisism with your KDE and CUPS project, it's a difficult code base and you don't have any KDE or CUPS or C++ experience
<Riddell> it's not that I wouldn't love to have some kdeprint love
<Riddell> and your guidance project would also be cool to have
<yuriy> well i'd still definitely like to do the guidance one then
<yuriy> was there a fix recently for bug #45650 or are we experiencing more sporadic effects of the bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45650 in kdeutils "View Mode button unavailable (really!)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45650
<Riddell> yuriy: there's not been any recent changes
<Riddell> yuriy: also I don't know much about kdeprint, so I wouldn't be a good mentor
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> in that case who IS going to do the work that needs to be done (judging by the kdeprint/cups problems appearing/discussed in the last couple of months)
<Riddell> in theory Christian Tribina, although he's a busy man
<Riddell> yuriy: the API breakage in KDE for CUPS 1.2 has been fixed though, what else would you work on?
<yuriy> oh, in that case, nevermind i guess..
<Riddell> there's lots that still needs fixed, but I don't know the specifics of what that is
<yuriy> yeah, it would be tough.  i thought the api breakage would give me a start and then i would have gone through a lot of the code and would know what i'm doing
<Sime> Riddell: ok, thanks for that.
<Sime> Riddell: are you guys talking about that SoC idea that showed up in my email a week ago?
<Riddell> Sime: there's at least a couple for guidance, yuriy's looks like being the only one with a chance of being accepted
<Sime> Riddell, yuriy: which one is that?
<yuriy> oh, good to know
<Riddell> his application is for Wine, but my evil plan is to get him doing other things as well :)
<yuriy> a configuration module for wine
<yuriy> Riddell: i don't mind
<Sime> ok,
<Sime> that might be a good one for the simple reason that I've been using Wine quite a bit lately.
<Riddell> now if only Jane would come back from the gym we can get mentors assigned
<Sime> is there a written proposal for the Wine SoC project?
<Riddell> Sime: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc-wine.text
<yuriy> tell me if i need to try to add more specifics to it
<Riddell> one thing that would be nice if we get a wine guidance module is the ability in system settings to hide it if wine isn't installed
<Riddell> Sime: you can sign up at http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_home.html to be a mentor
<yuriy> Riddell: of course (but i'll take note to make sure i don't forget by then)
<Sime> Riddell, yuriy: I'm missing some high-level usage scenarios for the wine SoC project.
<Sime> Riddell, yuriy: What should an end user be able to do with the Wine config thingy at the end of the project, which they can't do now?
<Sime> Riddell, yuriy: also, are certain WIN32 applications types being targetted here?
<Sime>  (I'm personally not super interested in putting proprietary software on linux. Games might be an exception here)
<yuriy> i wasn't planning on targeting any specific applications (well.. except for the installer idea i guess, that was meant for games), but games are personally my concern with wine usage
<Sime|BRB> cool.
<Sime|BRB> I'll be back in an hour or so.
<yuriy> and I kind of agree with you in terms of proprietary software, so in that way games are sort of being targeted
<poimen> sup!?
<yuriy> Riddell, Sime: is it ok for the module to be LGPL? because wine is... or am I wrong to assume my module would have to be LGPL as well?
<Riddell> unless it uses code from wine it doesn't need to follow the wine licence
<Riddell> and being pykde it'll need to be GPL
* Sime is back.
<yuriy> it would use some code from winecfg...
<Riddell> doesn't wine have a weird licence anyway?
<Riddell> it has proprietry derivatives
<yuriy> it's LGPL according to the about screen and the site
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> well you can use wine code fine then, it just probably has to be GPL'ed
<toma> codeweaver is commercial and proprietary
<toma> crossover, not codeweaver.
<yuriy> toma: i know, but wine isn't.. i guess the LGPL allows for that somehow?
<Riddell> they must add their own libraries
<Riddell> I thought wine used the artistic licence
<toma> crossover is far better then wine, so wine is the derivate from crossover if i should guess.
<Sime> wine existed first.
<toma> aha
<seaLne> its the "pay us for the better features" model of business
<toma> seaLne: everyone wants to eat ;-)
<Sime> Riddell: ok, I've submitted the mentoring form for SoC.
<seaLne> toma: i prefer the "skiving at work to do fun stuff" method :)
<Riddell> Sime: did you tick the ubuntu box?
<Sime> what ubuntu box?
<Sime> yes, yes I did. :-)
<allee> hi toma back from tv-mode ;)
<toma> allee: tv-mode and chatting go together
<allee> toma: with the digikamapp.cpp patch, several digikam instances are started
<toma> allee: should not make a difference
* allee admires toma for this multi media^Wtasking capabilities
<allee> toma: wasn't there a readonly lock for the second instance?
<Riddell> Sime: please mark yuriy's guidance project as "I will montor this" http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/open.html
<toma> allee: not that I know, should be in your desktop file then
<allee> toma: okay.
<toma> allee: but two digiKams make no sense to me, so maybe change that behaviour
<allee> toma: yeah, I never understood why it's no unique app
<allee> toma: we wrote once a wrapper before 0.8.1 release to workaround this
<allee> toma: ah, umount from menu
<allee> need  some more 'uncomments' me.
<Sime> Riddell: BTW, how do you get to that page via the front page?
<toma> allee: that was the third line I mentioned
<toma> allee: making it an uniq app is straightforward
<allee> toma: short story: I'm still not sure if we keep the service desktop file and uncomment 'your' 3 lines or remove it
<Riddell> Sime: no idea
<Riddell> Sime: your mentor home should link you
<allee> toma: oh, I tought I uncommented all three
<allee> checking ...
<toma> allee: for dapper or dapper+1 ?
<allee> toma: dapper
<toma> allee: do the safe thing for dapper and experiment in the beginning of dapper+1
<toma> safe thing = disable imho
<allee> toma: yeah, my feeling too.  but it's a sad :(
<toma> yes. I promise we can work on it. I will have some more time soon
<allee> COOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!
<toma> you just promise to buy your children a horse ;-)
<allee> toma: fwiw. I leave this friday for 10 days holiday (so back after dapper release)
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 1 hour
<allee> Joern give toma his mick back!
<allee> nick that is
<toma> allee: ok, we can work onm it when you are back and do it right this time
<Sime> Riddell: that is by the "Evaluation" pulldown?
* allee dances the break dance
* allee cries autsch!
* OdyX makes the human beat box.
<toma> allee: be careful!
<allee> toma: too late ;)
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<yuriy> Riddell, Sime: I tried to answer some of your questions (benefits, etc) and posted an updated proposal at http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov/socprop1
<yuriy> I think I can add a bit more, i'll get back to it in a couple hours
<Sime> Riddell: ok, I've got that SoC project page in order now.
<allee> raphink: digikam camera hotplug is not working as it should.  Please apply and upload: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/interdiff-0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu2.diff
<raphink> allee: I will, tonight
<raphink> in a few hours
<allee> raphink: thx!
<allee> raphink: I guess I'll apply for MOTU after holidays.  Bothering others with stuff like this is somehow nonsense ;)
<raphink> :)
<kmon> may I ask a question about the paris summit? ;)
<Riddell> sure
<kmon> should the kde dev's that are going to be invited included in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis/Attendees
<kmon> arg, sorry for my awfull english
<kmon> new keyboard and I'm still not used to it
<Riddell> they aren't on that page
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> ok
<kmon> what page then? :)
<raphink> allee: is there a bug linked to this change?
<Riddell> the internal canonical wiki page
<allee> raphink: no.  It does not work.  That's all.  Plugin you camera and select digikam
<raphink> ok
<raphink> sure
<raphink> I'm building
<kmon> it's only for warhogs
<kmon> :(
<Riddell> kmon: what do you want to know
<toma> raphink: its either this patch or another patch which I consider experimental
<kmon> the invited people
<kmon> yust curious
<kmon> just
<Riddell> kmon: aseigo, sebas, kwwii, ervin and ellen also dfaure for a day
<raphink> toma: can you check it?
<kmon> zrusin?
<Riddell> no
<toma> raphink: the patch of allee is ok, it removes the service menu, a bit sad but better then something not working at all
<Sime> yuriy: have you had a look at Winetools? ( http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/ )
<raphink> yes
<toma> raphink: i'll work with allee for this feature for dapper+1
<kmon> aseigo was looking for you yesterday in #kubuntu
<kmon> late night
<yuriy> Sime: i've used it before, it's unmaintained, right?
<Sime> I don't know about that...
<yuriy> Sime: well not quite, i guess there were some updates last year
<yuriy> Riddell, Sime: according to section 3 of LGPL, i'm fine on that front
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in a minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> ping raphink, toma 
<toma> pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yo
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry for hanging up on you - line was so bad...
<allee> raphink: meeting!
<Tonio_> hey
<Lure> Tonio_: -> #ubuntu-meeting
<Tonio_> lure thanks
<raphink> sorry allee I'm stuffing my car I've got far more urgent than a meeting
<raphink> I've got to leave tomorrow morning
<raphink> and the night is not that long
<Lure> raphink: good luck with packing (I hate it too ;-))
<allee> raphink: fine.  good luck  (and as much sleep as possible ;)
<raphink> and let it be known that lure has my +1 for membership
<raphink> :)
<Lure> raphink: ;-) - I hope I pass by the fact that I am Ubuntu member already ;-)
<Tonio_> raphink: lacheur !!!!!!!!
<raphink> Tonio_: j'ai 10h de route demain matin  7h
<raphink> et j'ai  peine la place de rentrer dans ma voiture
<raphink> et c'est pas fini
<Tonio_> raphink: tryc de payday stou ;)
<raphink> alors dsl
<raphink> :p
<Tonio_> bon aller ca va va te coucher :)
<Hobbsee> oh no, not again :P
* Hobbsee tunes out
<Riddell> raphink!
<raphink> Riddell: yes?
<Riddell> raphink: meeting!
<raphink> Riddell: I have to leave tomorrow at 7
<raphink> and my parents are helping me stuff the car
<raphink> I really can't attend
<raphink> I'm really sorry
<Riddell> raphink: ok, no problem
<Riddell> stop idling on IRC then and go and help them
<Lure> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> I'll get the comp off
<raphink> as I have to put it in the car
<raphink> night everybody
<raphink> and congrats kwwii
<kwwii> thanks man :-)
<Hobbsee> night rap
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> toma: alle just reminds me I confused you with danimo... sorry for this...
<Tonio_> I'm just out of work and need a few moment to get my brain in "ubuntu mode"
<toma> Tonio_: oouch... that comparisation fails on more fronts ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: well I spent 10 hours on a windows 2003 server today........
<Tonio_> hard to think correctly after this...
<kwwii> oh, be honest, you have been playing tetris on that machine all day
<Tonio_> kwwii: I would like so ;)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: not everybody's like you... congrats btw ;)
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> kwwii: corrupted ldap directory, exchange crashing plus a few other things...
<kwwii> thanks Zerlinna
<Tonio_> I'm TIRED
<kwwii> :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: did you change the blood-wallpaper? :-P
<kwwii> Zerlinna: nope, I left it just for you :-9
<kmon> FYI I've added a post in distrowatch pointing out the kubuntu development newsletter
<Tonio_> toma: in any case it is the last time I'm doing such a mistake...
<toma> Tonio_: hehe, no problem....
<Zerlinna> kwwii: so I really should put it instead of mine... ;)
<kmon> and sent a mail to fridge-devel
<kwwii> Zerlinna: I made it just for you! I hope you use it!
<kwwii> :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: guess I have to :D
<Zerlinna> kwwii: I've proofread the german flyer.. but I'm note sure about the spacing
<kwwii> Zerlinna: the spacing still needs work
<Zerlinna> kwwii: yeah I can see that
<kwwii> Zerlinna: I fixed the english version already, but wanted to wait until the text is perfect until I do the spacing again
<Zerlinna> kwwii: do you have the english flyer somewhere? then I could compare
<kwwii> Zerlinna: I put it in the new example-content package...running a really new system?
<Zerlinna> kwwii: hehe.. installed it yesterday ;)
<kwwii> there should be a png in there
<kwwii> svgs are no longer allowed :-(
<Zerlinna> why that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: surely we should be *deleting* all users partitions?  the bug is that we're not...
<Zerlinna> Riddell: got it :)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: oups sorry
<Zerlinna> kwwii: that was for you.. "got it" ;)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: well, a package has to be installed per default to edit that content with
<Zerlinna> kwwii: and the name of that package is?
<kwwii> inkscape would be the editor of choice
<Zerlinna> kwwii: the program you really adore... ;) I have it
<kwwii> god knows that karbon is total shit
<Zerlinna> ah you mean.. _because_ another app has to be installed the svg is no longer allowed.. right?
<kwwii> exactly
<Zerlinna> kwwii: see.. didn't work for about 2 days now my brain is still in screensaver mode ;)
<kwwii> hehe, lucky you!
<Zerlinna> you think? I was 30min late today at uni :-/
<kwwii> no working and you still show up late?
<Zerlinna> for the spacing: the orange titles should be a bit closer to the related text I think
<Zerlinna> I arrived at home at midnight yesterday.. ;)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: doesn't the new license of the wiki affect your artwork?
<kwwii> new license?
<kwwii> I do not really care which license my stuff has....it should be as free as possible
<Zerlinna> they want to make all the wiki public domain
<Zerlinna> ya but doesnt this mean that everybody can use the logo without any permission?
<kwwii> what?
<Zerlinna> kwwii: I'll forward you the mail I've got 
<kwwii> they are crazy
<kwwii> does anyone have any idea of what they are doing?
<Zerlinna> kwwii: mail sent
<kwwii> thnx
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<Lure> kmon: bye
<Zerlinna> kwwii: welcome.. anyway I'm asking myself if it's legal to _change_ a license in this way
<Zerlinna> kwwii: especially for artwork
<kwwii> it is not the artwork itself which is the problem
<kwwii> it is the rights to logos and such that we should be carefull of
<Zerlinna> of course.. but p.ex. for the artwork it's said that some part of it is licensed under cc... and I don't think you can just change a cc license to public domain
<Zerlinna> but the logos are more important of course :)
<kwwii> yeah, good point
<kwwii> but Riddell asked me about what I want for a license and I told him I do not care
<kwwii> I mean, when I am getting money to do something for a company, I signed all the rights away when I signed the contract
<Zerlinna> kwwii: ya but for the other hundreds of contributor of the wiki...
<kwwii> hehe, good point
<Zerlinna> and since you didn't get that mail I don't if everybody else has got it
<Zerlinna> don +know if..
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> good point
<Riddell> the ubuntu logo is CC
<Riddell> so the kubuntu logo is too
<Zerlinna> so either it has to be removed completely from the wiki
<kwwii> but you cannot put that on a page listing a different license
<Zerlinna> or something like that.. - but as you can see they want to make the whole wiki public domain
* Zerlinna re-reads the mail
<Zerlinna> kwwii: ah maybe it's just for _new_ pages... 
<kwwii> ahhha!
<kwwii> now that is different
<Zerlinna> kwwii: though that could end up in kind of a mess ;)
* kwwii still hasn't gotten that mail yet
<Zerlinna> what?
* Zerlinna has sent it 8 minutes agai
<Zerlinna> ago
<kwwii> well, guess my server is slow tonight
<Riddell> Zerlinna: why are you asking about licences?
<kwwii> well, she is lawyer and is trying to find a new case
<kwwii> lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: have a bad news for paris june......
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: ya you know the internet is full of money :-D
<Tonio_> looks like my company want to f**k me up cause I'm leaving...
<Tonio_> they don't want to accept my vacations........
<Riddell> poo
<Lure> Tonio_: I ha ve reproduced sun-java5-bin problem with adept...
<kwwii> Tonio_: I'll never get that beer/wine out of you!
<Tonio_> so I need to be sure what I risk if I don't come for one complete week :)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I was just thinking about all the protected logos getting into a public domain license on the wiki... 
<Tonio_> kwwii: I will come anyway, but I need to be sure what the risks are
<Riddell> Zerlinna: the wiki licence change (which is legally highly dubious anyway) is only for the text as far as I know, not the images
<Tonio_> kwwii: I already gave my letter to leave, so the rules are a bit different, they cannot fire me ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: of course, I was only kidding anyway
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's france, can't you just go on strike or something?
<kwwii> rotfl
<Lure> Riddell: lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: hahah :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's an idea :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact the problem is that my boss is a kind of stupid asshole...
<Zerlinna> Riddell: in the mail they're talking about "material"
<Tonio_> and 2 weeks ago, I send an email to all the company explaining my opinion on her...
* kwwii has to take his son to school in the morning...going to bed now
<Tonio_> 4 pages of destruction, and that doesn't help for vacations of course
<kwwii> see y'all tomorrow
<Zerlinna> kwwii: see ya :) 
<Tonio_> Lure: ah !
<Tonio_> mornfall: arround ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: next time... First ask vacation, then fire them.. :D
<Tonio_> Lure: the java bug is quite annoying, since about everyone will install it with adept
<Tonio_> OdyX: I will think about it yes ;)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: go to bed soon, or you'll be late for school again :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: that was just what I was thinking *lol*
<Lure> Tonio_: true - this is what I get on Show Details: http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/8467/adeptjava2bw.png
* Zerlinna thinks that kwwii is right... and is leaving too :)
<allee> Zerlinna: nite too ;)
<Zerlinna> allee: gut nacht :)
<kwwii> stick with me and everything will be all right :-)
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: I will submit but, but not sure if this can be fixed on short notice...
<Zerlinna> kwwii: :-D
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't get this, I have the normal screen when using "adept" and not "adept-installer", but it's freezing anyway........
<Zerlinna> kwwii: maybe you'll get the mail till tomorrow ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: probably only mornfall can
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: i got that mail.
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: so what do you think of it?
<Tonio_> Lure: does it freeze for you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is problem with interactive pre/post scripts that adept* cannot handle
<Riddell> gosh that's evil
<kwwii> Zerlinna: yeah, I hope so
<Tonio_> Lure: it can for some postinst
<Lure> Tonio_: yes - it stops on 20% and I can only click Show/Hide details
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: for the stuff that i add to the wiki?  i dont mind - hadnt even thought about hwat it was under
<Tonio_> Lure: did you try with the standard adept ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not yet, but will do...
<Tonio_> Lure: the fact it stops on 20% is normal, but you should get the standard screen on details like in shell
<Tonio_> actually it shows up here, and adept freeze....
<Tonio_> Lure: I will post a bug, with major priority
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: I dont' care for my stuff either - I was just thinking about the artwork / logo because in the mail theres talk of "material" (not of text only) - but if it affects only new contributions and if it's marked clearly it could be ok
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: welcome, btw...another female :P
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: thank you :-) 
<Lure> Tonio_: #46083
<Lure> (close as duplicate if you already did)
<Zerlinna> so.. I'm really going to bed now... nighty-night :)
<Hobbsee> mmmm...bed...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what does Ubuntero mean on a launchpad people page?
<Lure> Riddell: signed CoC
<allee> Riddell: signed coc
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you dont know?  means that they've fulfilled the requirements for it, ie, signed COC
<Riddell> ah, that answers my next question
<allee> lauchpad slang ;)
* Lure thinks Riddell should go thorugh new member process on next meeting ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Lure: I've done my time
<Riddell> I was the first ubuntu member who went through the community council
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Lure> Riddell: really - lucky you...
<Hobbsee> hehe.  bet you got in easily then :P
<Tonio_> Lure: I just confimed with regular adept
<Tonio_> mornfall: when you're arround : bug 46083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46083 in ept "cannot install sun-java5-bin" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46083
<Lure> Riddell: should we put ^^^ to DapperReleaseRadar?
<Riddell> Lure: I don't see that get getting fixed in the next few days
<Lure> Riddell: you may be right - let's wait for mornfall to comment
<Riddell> he's probably on a plane just now
* Riddell fights with flickr
* Hobbsee hands Riddell a pitchfork
<Riddell> spose I should do the koffice release thing
<apokryphos> flickr's great :D. Good with new kipi-plugins
<apokryphos> (though /me still dreams of improvements with it: upload to given set/create set, folders that synchronise etc)
<Hobbsee> cant say i've ever used flickr
<apokryphos> it's really great. Nice and clean (has a good API, I hear, so tools are easy to make for it). But more than just that: the web tools provided are really excellent (some super javascript going on there)
<Riddell> apokryphos: how do I batch add tags to photos?
<apokryphos> it's more than easy enough to get my parents to use (who aren't that very comptuer-literate), but still quite powerful for other users
<apokryphos> Riddell: before uploading?
<Riddell> no after
<apokryphos> i.e. when uploading
<apokryphos> organize > drag into section > add tag, no?
<Riddell> photos are uploaded
* apokryphos looks
<apokryphos> yeah
<Riddell> so I've done Organise->Most Recently Uploaded
<apokryphos> the filter on the bottom there is very handy. And finally, a complex organiser and set of things that works perfectly in firefox to konqueror
<Riddell> and it gives me this funky javascript enabled page
<apokryphos> bulk grab them (use shift or ctrl), put them in that area, then add tags
<Riddell> holy guacamole!  I just exploded a photo
<apokryphos> deleted? :O
<Riddell> I dragged and dropped into the box and it exploded
<Riddell> reading the box again it says "drop here to remove from this set"
<Riddell> s/set/batch/
<apokryphos> hm, are you under the "Batch Organize" tab?
<Hobbsee> er...exploded????
<Riddell> apokryphos: I am
<Riddell> still can't find any way to add tags to them
<apokryphos> drop here to edit as batch, yes, that's the area
<apokryphos> near the top, Edit Photos, Permissions, Edit dates, Add tags
<Riddell> Add Tags doesn't do anything
<Riddell> I suspect it doesn't like konqueror
<apokryphos> hm, works fine here
<apokryphos> I noticed there are one or two extra effects in firefox, but I've never lost any functionality in Konq
<apokryphos> (and I've uploaded/played with over 2000 images with flickr now)
<Riddell> what is Add Tags supposed to do?
<apokryphos> just a tag so that they're more easy to locate later (you can search for <sometag>) and for others to be able to find it under the search
<apokryphos> personally I only really use the sets, but sometimes the tags too
<apokryphos> Add Tags is supposed to bring up a new text box
<apokryphos> and you just enter the tags there you want
<Riddell> doesn't work in firefox either
<Riddell> do I have to select them somehow?
<apokryphos> only drag them into the batch area
<Riddell> where is that?
<Hobbsee> er....
<apokryphos> as soon as you go to flickr.com/photos/organize -> "Drag photos here to edit them as a batch."
<apokryphos> it's big there in the middle, hard to miss :P
* Hobbsee *was* goign to try to be on time for uni todya....
<Hobbsee> and now that wont happen :(
<Hobbsee> see you all later...
<apokryphos> see you Hobbsee =)
<Riddell> I must be missing the text box where I add the tags
<apokryphos> curious
<apokryphos> Riddell: http://giannaros.org/flickr1.png
<Riddell> that doesn't appear
<Riddell> in konq or firefox
<Riddell> flickr must just not like me
<apokryphos> dang :)
<Riddell> mornfall: might be nice to fix bug 46003 for release
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46003 in ept "adept_notifier can flood .xsession-errors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46003
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> morning bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Riddell
<Riddell> if you see jjesse, poke him and tell him to send us the book chapter
* Riddell goes to bed
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> Gnight :-)
<Riddell> imbrandon: shall I make you an op in #kubuntu?
<imbrandon> sure ;)
<imbrandon> i'm back for the evening now , took a little nap ;)
<Riddell> use it wisely :)
<Riddell> night all
<bddebian> Gnight Riddell
<imbrandon> oh i will, thanks , gnight
<apokryphos> Riddell: nikkia is long gone, by the way, may want to remove her...
<apokryphos> she's fit and well though, despite using windoze a lot these days :P
* imbrandon is gonna bug naloith later to change his hostmask
<apokryphos> imbrandon: you'll want to speak to seveas for that
<imbrandon> ahh okie ;)
<Riddell> apokryphos: done
<imbrandon> anyone know what the 3 packages are that are needed to update the live installer on the flight 7cd
<Riddell> ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-kde qtparted
<Riddell> imbrandon: ^^
<imbrandon> ahh thanks man
<imbrandon> i have another flight 7 case in priv chat ;)
<Hobbsee> hi again Riddell 
* Hobbsee thinks that Riddell really does exist now, having heard what he sounds like
<imbrandon> haha
<Hobbsee> good thing mum didnt hear that phone call...
<imbrandon> Riddell: i got most of those wiki's updated for ya, just a few more minor changes left
<Hobbsee> she would have wondered who was calling me up so early :P
<Lure> kwwii: something like this would be nice for Kubuntu: http://people.simplifiedcomplexity.com/~mgalvin/ubuntu-artwork-nostalgia/
<Lure> Riddell: i386/powerpc Desktop CD images are still oversized - did your change get in?
<kwwii> dude, I hate wikis and crappy unclear webpages
<kwwii> apparently I now have two accounts on launchpad
<imbrandon> doh
<kwwii> the best way to hide info is to put it in a wiki
<imbrandon> unless you are searching it with google ;)
<kwwii> yeah, exactly...I need an external search site to find anything in a wiki....GREAT!
* OculusAquilae likes good linked wikis
<OculusAquilae> but most aren't good linked :)
<kwwii> boah, now it wants to merge the account with my real nick and login with the extra one
<kwwii> I hate this crap
<imbrandon> cant you just delete te new one ?
<kwwii> I have already put my key and signed txt file on that one
<imbrandon> ohh ouch
<kwwii> and how in the hell is one supposed to navigate this crap?
<kwwii> so now I can have an account with a different name, great
<kwwii> the functionality is great, the usability is =%
<kwwii> 0%
<kwwii> sometimes I think they do this kinda shit on purpose, just to keep out people who are not developers
<imbrandon> hahahahaha
<imbrandon> how true
* allee is sure kwii talks about launchpad :)
<kwwii> yes!
<kwwii> screw it, now my account name is wimer
<kwwii> so I will forget it once a week
<kwwii> :-)
<OculusAquilae> launchpad is a littlebit, let 's say unsorted
<kwwii> assuring that I will scream about this stuff again and again and again
<OculusAquilae> but I think launchpad will be usable in about one or two years
<kwwii> haha
<kwwii> we said the same thing about YaST every two years or so
<imbrandon> heh i havent used yast in sooooo long ;)
<OculusAquilae> yast isn't so bad
<kwwii> oh, yeah...the mono crap they added is GREAT
<imbrandon> heh i havent used it since then but i DO like mono
<kwwii> not for an installer
<imbrandon> true
<kwwii> luckily you can turn it off
<imbrandon> i seen ther was an wm somewhere that was being built on mono
<kwwii> but don't tell the ximians that or they will remove that function as well
<imbrandon> i was like omg
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah
<imbrandon> just becouse i CAN make a wm in say ummm php dosent mean i SHOULD ;)
<kwwii> exactly :-)
<imbrandon> hmmm
<imbrandon> why would i get this 
<imbrandon> E: Build-dependencies for kbabel could not be satisfied.
<imbrandon> pkgs missing in repos ?
<imbrandon> that was with apt-get build-dep kbabel
<kwwii> well, in the end I could merge both accounts and then change the name back to the old one I merged :-)
<kwwii> at least the functionality is there
<kwwii> imbrandon: yeah, look for the packages that were missing and install them
<kwwii> erm, reading again....ignore that
<kwwii> no idea
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> oh dude...this sucks...now it says I have not signed the code of conduct
<kwwii> I mean, is this meant to be a game or such?
<kwwii> oh dude...I give up
<kwwii> bad signature
<kwwii> my ass
<OdyX> kwwii: you have forgotten the chocolate for last level's monster
<kwwii> OdyX: yeah, no doubt...that is exactly how I feel
<OdyX> Well, and don't forget to drop your magic flower on the third floor of 31st level, only "those who know" can pass this.
<imbrandon> kwwii: you might have to sign the 1.0 coc not the 1.1 one
<imbrandon> thats what i had to do
<kwwii> I did that
<kwwii> and I post the content of the.asc file and it says str: No signatures found
<imbrandon> hmmm maybe its the flower on the 31st level then man ;(
<imbrandon> soroisly i dunno
<kwwii> yeah, I bet nobody knows
<imbrandon> grr i cant speel today at all
<imbrandon> spell
<kwwii> I mean, my key is shown on the page
<imbrandon> jez
<kwwii> I just cannot sign the code
<OdyX> kwwii: wait... You downloaded the code ? (= wrote it in file somewhere) ?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> and did the clearsign things
<kwwii> copied the text in the .asc and uploaded it on the webpage
<\sh> moins
<kwwii> and then it says "error"
<imbrandon> heay \sh
<kwwii> \sh: dude, you can help me, I am sure
<kwwii> \sh: I uploaded my pgp key to launchpad
<seaLne> is there a way to make all kde apps use utf8 i thought i had in the past but kate seems to be munging a utf8 file?
<kwwii> and now when I sign the code of conduct it says "no signatures found"
<OdyX> kwwii: your key is registered on your personal page ?
<kwwii> OdyX: yepp
<kwwii> well, I give up for now
<kwwii> I have better things to do than spend hours on this shit
<kwwii> guess I just won't be a member
* kwwii goes to a lunch meeting...be back later tonight maybe
<\sh> there was a glitch somehow with some gpg kezs
<OdyX> Riddell: a user on -fr seem to have found source of Konqui crashing with Multimedia... kaffeine is still loaded...
<OdyX> as it should not
<Riddell> seaLne: kate should be fine if you make sure it opens and saves as utf8
<goldenear> Hi, it think I have found why Konqueror is crashing when playing (trying to play actualy) embedded videos (I'm using dapper)
<Riddell> goldenear: why's that?
<goldenear> it's because sometimes, konqueror uses kaffeine embedded instead of kmplayer
<goldenear> when kmplayer is used, no pb
<goldenear> when kaffeine embedded is used --> crash
<OdyX> Riddell: just tried to remove --purge kaffeine. The page asks me to download from Microsoft .com (sic)
<goldenear> Riddell: try this url http://zdnet.com.com/1606-2-5423189.html
<goldenear> (with Kaffeine installed)
<goldenear> and chose wmv as video format (real video won't work)
<goldenear> this url is ok : http://xboxmovies.teamxbox.com/xbox/2913/ToCA-Race-Driver-3-Damage/
<goldenear> it also uses wmv, but it will play it using kmplayer
<goldenear> I can't understand how konqueror make the choice between kaffeine and kmplayer when playing embedded video... but it should never use kaffeine IMHO
<goldenear> Riddell: is there a way to force konqueror always using kmplayer ?
<Riddell> it probably depends on the codec being used
<goldenear> ?
<goldenear> bath the links I give here use wmv
<imbrandon> wmv is a container like avi
<imbrandon> it can be encoded with difrent codecs
<imbrandon> brb
<Riddell> the webserver can send various different mimetypes for wmv
<goldenear> I mean both are wmv9
<goldenear> ok
<OdyX> Yeah... But if kmplayer is meant to play embedded media, let it play media, not kaffeine, even if it won't read....
<Riddell> that zdnet page I clicked on is using kmplayer for me when I clicked on wmv
<goldenear> Riddell: you're lucky !
<goldenear> why does it uses kaffeine embedded for me ?
<goldenear> how can I change that ?
<Riddell> goldenear: if you can get the URL from the webpage we can try and find what mimetype its sending
<goldenear> I can't read the zdnet page any more: I had selected real media to see if it helps and now, konqueror crash each time I want to load the page :(
<imbrandon> the zdnet url is mms://a999.v0674e.c674.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/999/674/3ccdde3f/cnetnews.download.akamai.com/674/4n1022ballmer_1_hi.asf
<imbrandon> for the wmv one
<OdyX> How do you determine it's MIME?
<Riddell> oh, weird protocol.  good question
<Riddell> we must have a default handler for that protocol though
<imbrandon> the other is
<imbrandon> http://movies.teamxbox.com/xbox/toca3/tocaracedriver3_elementdamage.wmv
<OdyX> well... wgetting it is bad bad bad, because it's like a loop, the file only contains reference on itself
<goldenear> imbrandon: it works for me when I open your url
<goldenear> it opens the url with kmplayer
<OdyX> Riddell: is kmplayer supposed to be translated though ?
<imbrandon> thats the links from the pages you gave
<imbrandon> mms is probbly a registerd protocal of kaffine
<imbrandon> thats why its handed off
<Riddell> OdyX: should be yes
<OdyX> Riddell: it's not...
<OdyX> :D
<imbrandon> ( i use the mozillla mplayer plugin , so it plays both )
<goldenear> Ok here is what happends for me
<goldenear> mms://a999.v0674e.c674.g.vm.akamaistream.net/7/999/674/3ccdde3f/cnetnews.download.akamai.com/674/4n1022ballmer_1_hi.asf will open kmplayer, full frame, in konqueror
<goldenear> http://zdnet.com.com/1606-2-5423189.html will open kaffeine embedded in the web page (an actualy  it works, I mean the video is playing well)
<imbrandon> hmmm maybe its the code they are using to embed it
<imbrandon> in the html
<goldenear> I guess
<goldenear> http://www.allocine.fr/webtv/intersticiel.html?cvid=18603124&player=&emission=&debit=HD
<goldenear> this url wil crash konqueror
<imbrandon> thats rm
<imbrandon> rtsp:// and an rm file
<imbrandon> rtsp://a342.v0980d.c980.g.vr.akamaistream.net/ondemand/7/342/980/v1/realmedia.allocine.fr/nmedia/18/35/83/31/18603124_fa3_vost_h.rm
<imbrandon> is it maybe the way konq is handeling non http:// stuff when it hands it off ?
* imbrandon is shooting in the dark
<imbrandon> Riddell: feel like a few small uploads , -motu seems dead
<Riddell> tonio knows all about this stuff
<goldenear> opening directly the rtsp:// url in konq works for me (it open kaffeine full frame in a conqueror tab)
<Riddell> imbrandon: ok
<imbrandon> http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/devel/dapper/
<imbrandon> 4 small dh_iconcache diffs
<goldenear> Riddell: any idea on how to desactivate kaffeine as embedded player for web pages ?
<imbrandon> goldenear: yea might be good to show tonio about this later, i personaly have no clue about this other than just pure guesses
<goldenear> who is tonio ?
<imbrandon> he is in here at other times
<imbrandon> kubuntu dev
<marseillai> goldenear: il passe souvent sur kubuntu-fr tu le verras
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> I'll ask him
<Riddell> imbrandon: all those patches use cdbs, they don't need any changes in debian/rules
<Riddell> they just need rebuilt
<imbrandon> ahh umm ok 
<Riddell> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk now has dh_inconcache in it directly
<imbrandon> dholbach made a new list and said make the change
<imbrandon> ahhh ok
<imbrandon> soo just no change and rebuild them ?
<Riddell> yep
<goldenear> I've got a proposal: considering all the bugs still in kubuntu, I would propose to delay the release of kubuntu dapper...
<Riddell> goldenear: already happened
<imbrandon> Riddell: i guessing that go's for 90% of these ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DhIconCacheChanges
<goldenear> 5 days delays shoud be ok... then the release date would be 6.6.6 :D
<imbrandon> lol no
<goldenear> lol
<Riddell> imbrandon: you'd need to look at them and make sure they use /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> will do ( changelog just to say "rebuild for dh_iconcache" ? )
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'll delete those and redo them, that should save tons of time lol
<Riddell> the ones from kdesdk for example have their own kde.mk so they'll need to be changed
<imbrandon> right, i just need to check the rules and make sure its included , if so just rebuild
<Riddell> yep
<OdyX> Riddell: problem... Log from yesterday's meeting is 0ko
<OdyX> ubuntu-meeting-2006-05-22.html   23-May-2006 00:00    0  
<OdyX> Well. Current contains log. Thanks ..
<imbrandon> Riddell: still no one alive in -motu , wanna try again ( those plus a few more ) @ http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/devel/dapper/
<Riddell> imbrandon: if you're just rebuilding and it doesn't already have ubuntuX in the version number you should use buildX instead so that it will still sync from debian
<Riddell> I can change that though
<imbrandon> ok, thanks ( still learning ;)
<imbrandon> =)
<Riddell> OdyX: wonderful minutes
<Riddell> OdyX: /msg better than /query or whatever you did, that one appeared on the server notices window
<OdyX> ok
<OdyX> it was /notce
<OdyX> i
<Hobbsee> ah yes, darn notices.
<mornfall|vie> notices are fine :-)
<mornfall|vie> for unimportant things
<mornfall|vie> :-)
* Hobbsee rarely sees them, at all..
<Hobbsee> er, if at all
<Hobbsee> unless i go to the server window, to do a /whois on someone
<Lure> mornfall|vie: hi - can you comment bug 46083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46083 in ept "cannot install sun-java5-bin" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46083
<mornfall|vie> Lure: i have no idea what it means
<mornfall|vie> Lure: aha
<mornfall|vie> Lure: seen screenshot
<Lure> adept hangs when installing this package as the package asks license questions (interactive script)
<mornfall|vie> Lure: *shrug*
<mornfall|vie> Lure: it's a known issue and noone cared so far
<Lure> problem is that many users will install java now from offical repo and will hit this...
<mornfall|vie> Lure: and we are after release candidate so way too late
<Hobbsee> oh whacko, that....
<Lure> I can understand... Maybe we need to consider for dapper-updates...
<Hobbsee> there's no real way to hide that
<Hobbsee> assuming the licencing stuff has to be there
* Lure wonders how other GUI installers are handling interactive scripts...
* Hobbsee bets that they dont.  check synaptic though
<mornfall|vie> Lure: dupe of 37696 (so i marked it as such)
<Lure> thanks - any idea how to fix?
<mornfall|vie> Lure: well, there's a solution that can be done besides RC
<mornfall|vie> Lure: keep the terminal open by default
<mornfall|vie> Lure: but i have proposed that solution over and over again with no success
<mornfall|vie> s/besides/despite/
<Lure> adept opening terminal when installaing or user doing it as workaround
<mornfall|vie> Lure: adept being in the "details shown" state in default
<mornfall|vie> if user has to do it, well, that's bad
<mornfall|vie> the problem is, how do you notice that maintainer script is hanging on user input
<mornfall|vie> is it using debconf? in that case requiring libqt-perl could be an option
<mornfall|vie> if it works
<mornfall|vie> kdebconf that is
<mornfall|vie> i have no idea really
<mornfall|vie> noone maintains it
<mornfall|vie> so it may as well be borked
* mornfall|vie tries to do something about his aching muscles
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: stupid question, but are you the only person who works on adept - how many more of you are there?
<mornfall|vie> sorry i'm being mean, but i have spent lots of time travelling lately (27 hours?) and i'm stuck in vienna airport
* Hobbsee counts the mornfall's...one..two...
<mornfall|vie> there is only one mornfall working on adept
<mornfall|vie> and the only nontrivial (code) patch i think is from klichota
<Hobbsee> well, how many other people are there in total working on adept?
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<mornfall|vie> it's not applied though, it is just an experiment in how threading works
<Hobbsee> adept still has less bugs than synaptic :P
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: less features too
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: shhh...it works nicely :)
<mornfall|vie> it needs lots of work
<mornfall|vie> but not today
<mornfall|vie> i have to do uni work too and bachelor's thesis
<Hobbsee> as nicely as any dumbed-down package installer is going to be anyway - and it has to be dumbed down, so people dont get confused
<mornfall|vie> and first of all i have to GET HOME
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: how do you get home?  need us to distract you for a while?
<mornfall|vie> i get home by bus
<mornfall|vie> bus arrives in 2 and half hours
<Hobbsee> ewww...and how long till it arrives?
<Hobbsee> ick
<mornfall|vie> that'd be 18:05 local time, it arrives 20:30
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: there was a guy...raf, i think it was, interested in coding for kubuntu/kde....
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: adept is hard and unforgiving C++
<Hobbsee> not sure if you want to get it suggested that he helps with adept, or something...
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what his style of "coding" entails..
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: if he is brave, let him try
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: if he's a newbie, well
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: chances are he gets burnt and ends up unhappy
<mornfall|vie> which i probably don't want
<mornfall|vie> adept is scary enough as it is
<Hobbsee> well, it doesnt take long to go "yes i want to do this
<Hobbsee> " or "no i dont"
* Hobbsee bans the enter key!
<mornfall|vie> i don't need people running around and spreading the word :)
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: you wrote crap code hey?  :P
* Hobbsee ducks
<mornfall|vie> crap no, but it's a bit... dense, at times
* Hobbsee thinks of the other half of her assignment, which looks like it will involve lots of crap code.
<mornfall|vie> the thing with adept is, it's extreme programming
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> eek
<mornfall|vie> refactor as you go
<mornfall|vie> unit tests
<mornfall|vie> high development speed
<mornfall|vie> etc
<Hobbsee> icky.
<mornfall|vie> even if i'm si
* mornfall|vie bans enter for a change
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> even if i'm single on the GUI part
<Hobbsee> ah....i see...
<Hobbsee> true
<mornfall|vie> enrico zini from debian is helping out on the lower level APIs
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i would try to help you out - but that'd be pretty pointless.
<mornfall|vie> you are currently helping out by talking to me, which means minutes run faster
<Hobbsee> that's what i figured :)
<mornfall|vie> which cannot be a bad thing, since i want to be home
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is good at distracting people from their work.
<Hobbsee> what do you end up coding in, come ot think of it?
<mornfall|vie> well, only bad version i can think of is that you get too good and i miss the bus :p
<mornfall|vie> end up coding in?
<mornfall|vie> <-- not understanding question
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i wont be awake that long...
<Hobbsee> ie, which program do you use - or do you just code in $favoritetexteditor?
<mornfall|vie> emacs :-)
<mornfall|vie> that programming language with built-in text editor
<mornfall|vie> or something
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi OculusAquilae 
<OculusAquilae> hi Hobbsee 
<mornfall|vie> expected battery life 1 hour
<mornfall|vie> i will have to change the battery in 45 minutes or so :-)
<Hobbsee> yuck.  any powerpoints around?
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<mornfall|vie> i have second battery that's full
* Hobbsee only has one battery
<Hobbsee> which lasts for just over an hour or so...
* mornfall|vie does not envy
<mornfall|vie> more like anti-envy
* mornfall|vie pats Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> why anti-envy?
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: you envy when someone has something you want, well, meaning anti-envy would be when someone has something you don't want? :)
<Hobbsee> oh
* mornfall|vie is playing with words
<mornfall|vie> well, the laptop is a bit hot on the bottom
<Hobbsee> this is sounding scarily like differentiation and antidifferentiation...
<Hobbsee> feel like doing my maths assignment, while you're stuck in vienna?
<mornfall|vie> i can't differentiate
<mornfall|vie> apparently my brain is too small to fit it
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee can differentiate.  just the proofs for differentiating and integrating?  ick!
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
* Hobbsee launches a large cow at OculusAquilae 
<OculusAquilae> ?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> hi Riddell 
<Hobbsee> OculusAquilae: monty python, dont mind me
* Hobbsee kills more phishing attempts in her inbox.
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: the ktorrent package you uploaded yesterday seems not to include the .mo-files
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: perhaps a depency-problem?
<OculusAquilae> I mean build-dep
* mornfall|vie counts 1, 2, 5, err, 3 and hurls the holy handgrenade of antioch at Hobbsee 
<marseillai> does anyone knows how to restart with a totally new profile for konqueror! because my dapper is a breezy upgrade and i've many problem with kaffeine+kmplayer and on my fresh install on my laptop i've no problem .....
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: the .mo get sucked out by the buildds and sent to rosetta
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: and where are they?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: launchpad.net
<OculusAquilae> do they come via the language-packs?
* Hobbsee duct-tapes the killer rabbit to the holy hand grenade of antioch, and throws it back at mornfall|vie 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: you can ask carlos to check if they've been imported
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yes
<Riddell> they will do
* mornfall|vie looks for killer carrot
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> the killer carrot?
<Riddell> F7 in Konqueror
<mornfall|vie> to feed the killer rabbit
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...i see...
* Hobbsee invites mornfall|vie to a dual on the bridge of life and death.
<Hobbsee> To pass, you must answer me these questions three...
* mornfall|vie answers yes to all
* mornfall|vie runs
<mornfall|vie> System of a Down -- Aerials
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: so what's the capital of assyria?
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: yes!
* Hobbsee watches mornfall|vie sail off the bridge
* Hobbsee waves
<mornfall|vie> next time i better use google
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: would "ggl:capital of assyria" be good enough? :)
<mornfall|vie> i'm lazy to switch windows
* Hobbsee shakes her head - what is this guy in #kubuntu doing, and why is he here?  weird...
<Hobbsee> haha
<mornfall|vie> 2 hours
<Hobbsee> yay!
* Hobbsee is not staying up till 2am today!
* Hobbsee looks at mornfall|vie reproachably
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<OdyX> Hobbsee: please give a sight on #kubuntu, you have to kick...
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: no worry, i have to leave sooner than that :-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: probably will just suspend notebook when battery runs out and read till the bus is here
* Hobbsee gave up.
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<\sh>  /boot 69M / 73G /data 6.3T
<\sh> argl
<Hobbsee> hi \sh 
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<mornfall|vie> Hobbsee: goodnight in case you go to bed
<Hobbsee> mornfall|vie: i wont yet, i think...
<mornfall|vie> i'll be back i guess, in 20 maybe or so
<Riddell> jjesse!
<jjesse> Riddell: 
<bddebian> :-)
<Riddell> jjesse: how's the chapter coming along?
<OdyX> Riddell: Minutes terminated: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/2006-05-22 Hope it'll satisfy
<jjesse> finally some movement
<jjesse> had to get ahold of the right people
<jjesse_lunch> Riddell: mdke is going to help me convert things i'll send a message whne i'm done
<Riddell> OdyX: excellent, please add that link to KubuntuNewsletter
<Riddell> hello macd 
<macd> Hi there
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. I will . I was about to write the mail to fridge-devel, but the meeting is ever in place ??
<Riddell> OdyX: yeah, tell fridge too
<OdyX> Well. They've been told... The meeting is placed
<Riddell> thanks
<OdyX> but not by me 
<OdyX> :-(
<Riddell> no news on fridge for almost a month
<OdyX> ah... "news" ?
<OdyX> Well. The meeting is in place on the agenda, but nothing on the news.
<OdyX> OK
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ktorrent does not generate .pot-file
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: could send you a patch for that if you want
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: sure
<macd> Ive heard talk of initng development, is there any plan to incorporate this into the next release cycle?
<Riddell> although it's in main, we'd need approval before uploading
<OdyX> macd: it's a spec AFAIK
<Riddell> macd: keybuk would be the guy to ask, he seems to be against it
<OdyX> macd: so improve the spec
<OdyX> :D
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: what kind of  patches do we make for packages?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: debdiff
<Riddell> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<OculusAquilae> ok
<macd> I'd be curious to know why against it, I'll have to inquire, thanks for info OdyX, Riddell 
<PascalFr> Riddell: thanks for fixing konqueror menu entry  it works now
<Riddell> PascalFr: what did I fix?
<OdyX> Riddell: don't worry.. It's fixed ! :D
<PascalFr> Riddell: konqueror could not be launched from internet kde menu  yesterday  (profile was missing)
<OdyX> where are the daily CD's ?
<Riddell> PascalFr: oh yes, you're welcome :)
<Riddell> OdyX: KubuntuFiles knows all
<Riddell> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> although if you wait a an hour we may have ones that aren't oversized
<PascalFr> Riddell:  hem... :P 
<OdyX> Fine. Thanks.
<OdyX> Riddell: Cool
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com rather
<macd> Some of the us repost reporting http-301, fresh sources list from source-o-matic.
<macd> s/repost/repos*
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok, i have the debdiff -- http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/fixes-dapper/pot_generation.diff
<OdyX> Is somebody going to try live CD soon ? bug 43829
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43829 in kdebase "Kubuntu Dapper Flight7 LiveCD: Cant unlock session as long as there is an empty password" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43829
<Riddell> macd: wait a few hours, if it still happens complain to znarl
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: looking
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Riddell> OdyX: I don't see that getting fixed for release
<OdyX> Riddell: well. Then don't authorise users to lock the screen...
<OdyX> Riddell: it's pretty important _if verified_
<OdyX> bug 35573 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35573 in kdebase "No localizations available" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35573
<Riddell> OdyX: ask if he has language-pack-kde-de installed
<OdyX> OK
<Riddell> jjesse_lunch: thanks for starting the edgy docs spec
<Riddell> mornfall: just for your information https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-May/005677.html
<apokryphos> *another* package manager? Aren't there enough already 8)
<bddebian> Never ;-)
<apokryphos> kpackage is hardly *the* solution. It'd need quite some development to get up-to-scratch
<apokryphos> if someone's going to go a different way, I can't imagine doing much better than smart 8)
* apokryphos posts to the list
<apokryphos> all smart really needs is a decent KDE front-end. All the stuff at the back is excellent
<marseillai> Riddell: is it possible at this time to remove kmplayer-konq-pluggins from kubuntu-desktop ? because every where i can see it causes more problems than it brings solution ....
<Riddell> what problems does it cause?
<marseillai> many
<marseillai> when it works sometine it doesn't work
<marseillai> and sometimes it doesn't work at all
<marseillai> for me removing kmplayer-konq-pluggins resolve all my problems
<OdyX> Riddell: bug 44474 <- We still have both. This has to be solved, huh ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44474 in kdebase "Not helpful descriptions for KWiFiManager and Wireless Assistant" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44474
<Riddell> OdyX: kwifimanager has been removed from the seed/CDs, you can mark as fix released
<OdyX> OK
<OdyX> bug 44548 <- Annoying.. Very annoying. I just confirmed it. Just a mix between UTF-8 and iso-8859-15
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44548 in kdebase "Problems with accentuated characters in man pages" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44548
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Konversation is for some reason suddenly untranslated. yesterday it was
<OdyX> Does anybody else have kontact eating 70% of CPU all the time ?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: but translations are in launchpad, strange
<Lure> Tonio_: hi!
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Riddell> hoorah, CDs well within size http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20060523.2/
<Riddell> test away!
<Lure> Riddell: just complete Ubiquity install from DVD 20060522, will also try text install just to see how breezy installs looked like ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: installed ok?
<Lure> Yep
<Lure> Should I report results somewhere or here is good enough?
<Riddell> Lure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/CurrentKubuntu
<Riddell> include the CD/DVD build number
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have prpared a machine at work for tomorrow.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the test will be : resizing of an ntfs partition, resizing of a fat one, and installation
<Tonio_> and the goal is to have a dual boot of course :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: vacations accepted, I will be there from 19 to 23
<Riddell> Tonio_: great :)
<Lure> Tonio_: tests w/o resize with NTFS work for me. I have seen that Kamion is fixing some NTFS resize issues today, so he might be interested in results
<Tonio_> Lure: well we will know tomorrow ;)
<Lure> Riddell: where to write ubiquity install? Should I add new line for it?
<Lure> Riddell: I would replace OEM to Ubiquity as we do not have OEM anyhow.... ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: yes, please do
<Lure> should I write "desktop" or "ubiquity"?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Konversation is for some reason suddenly untranslated. who can I ask because of that?
<Riddell> Lure: ubiquity I'd say
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: is there a file for it in the language pack?
<Lure> Riddell: done
<Riddell> Lure: please add build number too
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: not in yesterdays de-langpack
<Lure> build number? I have put a note which DVD version (directory) I used
<Riddell> Lure: oh I see, might be clearer in the table though
<Lure> I can add in table, but may become huge
<Lure> Riddell: how is WinFOSS supposed to work?
<Riddell> it's important information
<Lure> Riddell: will add it in
<Riddell> Lure: put into windows machine, see if it runs
<Lure> I got Kubuntu splash for short time, Autoplay is examining the DVD for cca 5 minutes and now I got the menu with offering and then AutoPlay completed
<Lure> It is a bit strange...
<Riddell> Lure: is there windows software on the DVD?  can you run whatever the .exe is called?
<Lure> It may be due to the fact that I have DVD-RW and WinXP now offers me also "Open writebale folder"
<Lure> Riddell: yes it is, and installers work...
<Riddell> does the autorun.inf file point to the right place?
<Lure> Riddell: tried DVD-ROM drive and everything is fine now (got splash, then menu with SW to installed in 10 sec or so)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: but konversation is translated in rosetta
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect this Autoplay delay is just a side effect of using DVD-RW media and drive (which normal users probably will not use)
<Riddell> Lure: so it's Windows fault then :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: ask pitti and carlos if it's being exported
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Lure> Firefox seems to be old, but not sure if this can be changed that late...
<Lure> Riddell: should I submit wishlist to include latest Firefox & Thunderbird?
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Riddell> the packager will know that there are new releases out
<Lure> Riddell: packager? TB version is 1.5 20051201 which seems quite old...
<Riddell> TB?
<Riddell> oh, thunderbird
<Riddell> it's too late for dapper
<Lure> Riddell: it is a bit a shame that two flagship WinFOSS products are a bit old :-(
<Lure> I will try server install now...
<Riddell> Lure: oh, winfoss, I see
<Riddell> I think heno just used whatever was stable
<Lure> Riddell: have added version into table and I will submit wishlist to include newer FF and TB and they can reject (as it may be too late)
* OculusAquilae thinks that WinFOSS should be removed for edgy because we get more space for innovation then
<Lure> OculusAquilae: I would agree with that... But if it is there, it should be latest
<OculusAquilae> that's right
<Lure> hi raphink
<raphink> hi Lure
<Lure> raphink: you are moving to new location or something_
<raphink> yes exactly Lure
<raphink> about 1000km away from where I have been lately (my parents) and indirectly 1400km from where I was living last month
<raphink> so I'm kind of busy and sorry of it
<Lure> that can be challenging... where did you move to?
<raphink> I'm moving to Vallauris, French Riviera
<Lure> that is great - just the sea can be distracting (at least it would be fr me ;-))
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> same fore me Lure
<raphink> it will be
<raphink> I have plans to sail, too ;)
<raphink> so I took my sailing stuff with me :)
<Lure> but, as friend of mine would say: these are all nice problems ;-)
<raphink> I was told there are people with sails looking for experimented staff around ;)
<Lure> I just had a great sailing week on the Adriatic....
<raphink> great :)
<raphink> you'll have to come here so we can sail together some time ;)
<raphink> Lure: you're in croatia right?
<Lure> raphink: I am from Slovenia, but we sail in Croatia 
<raphink> ok :)
* Lure is impressed with Ubuntu/GNOME polish
<kwwii> anyone know how to use a gpg key I created on my osx machine in linux?
<raphink> kwwii: does osx create a .gnupg dir ?
<raphink> in your ~ 
<raphink> in /Users/yourlogin
<kwwii> raphink: yes, and I copied it to my home in linux
<raphink> should work then
<raphink> doesn't it?
<kwwii> to be honest, I know exaclty 0% about gpg
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well give me a few minutes and I'llg et  you through
<kwwii> I tried to upload a signed version of the code of conduct for about 3 hours today
<apokryphos> kwwii: there's quite a valuable wiki entry on it, I believe
<kwwii> apokryphos: yeah, that is the best place to hide something i know of
<kwwii> kwwii@isaac:~$ gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt
<kwwii> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<kwwii> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<kwwii> yet gpg -list-keys shows it
<kmon> I don't know why but the documentation section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFutureIdeas isn't shown correctly
<kwwii> it worked great on OSX but the damn webpage will not accept the .asc file contents that are made on OSX
<allee> kwwii: does your first last name in /etc/passwd match what --list-keys shows?  I doubt ;)
<kwwii> allee: it is exactly the same
<allee> uhm
<kwwii> kwwii:x:number.number: Kenneth Wimer,,blahblah
<toma> kwwii: trying the 1.0.1 version or 1.0 ?
<allee> kwwii: remove the leading space?
<robotgeek> congrats to all members
<kwwii> erm,  I added the leading space myself :-)
<robotgeek> i think the 1.0.1 doesn't work, try it with 1.0
<kwwii> it is a problem that it says I have no secret key
<kwwii> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<allee> kwwii: no _default_ secret key .  does gpg -K  list your key?
<kwwii> yes, it does list my key, fingerprint, the other keys I have as trusted, etc.
<kwwii> but gpg --list-secret-key Kenneth Wimer says I have no secret key
<allee> gpg --list-secret-key "Kenneth Wimer"
<kwwii> same thing
<kwwii> same result, I mean
<allee> gpg -K output (only your section)?
<kwwii> gpg: error reading key: secret key not available
<kwwii> I have like 2 other things I have to get done by tomorrow (befor the holiday) since I am flying to port. on Friday....for now it'll have to wait
<kwwii> I simply cannot waste a day doing this crap
<kwwii> thanks for the help anyway
* kwwii gives up and does something worthwhile
<kwwii> membrership will just have to wait
<kwwii> as will spelling :-)
<allee> :)
<kwwii> night all
* allee still confused why 'gpg -K' complains
<allee> kwwii: nite
<kwwii> might be back shortly tomorrow, otherwise it'll be a few weeks
<allee> kwwii: me too ;)
<kwwii> allee: yeah, but I am not going on vacation...I am going to work :-(
<allee> kwwii: your fault
<kwwii> hehe, yeah...it is all for KDE
<allee> but it's better that I'm going to vacation.  Not that big loss was when you go to vacation ;)
<kwwii> ha! I doubt taht
<kwwii> that
<kwwii> I have not had a vacation in 11 years
<allee> nevetherless I wish you and the other artists creative and fruitful weeks
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<kwwii> I hope you enjoy your vacation! :-)
<kwwii> here is a better question...when I do the --clearsign thing on osx, it works great
<kwwii> but when I try to upload the file the webpage complains
<kwwii> my guess is the the "gnupg (darwin)" is not execpted
<kwwii> it probably wants linux or such in () instead
<allee> interesting assumption. only #lauchpad-devel knows (perhaps :)
<kwwii> dude, launchpad is evil
<kwwii> launchpad is a usability nightmare
<kwwii> tools made by developers for developers
<allee> yeap, it's good start, but needs lots of UI polishing
<kwwii> anyway...me heads off, too many other things right now
<kwwii> see you
<kwwii> so, being the sadist that I am, I keep banging my head against the gpg wall
<kwwii> now I figured out the problem with the key stuff...it works now (it was the rights on one file)
<kwwii> and when I upload the contents of the .asc file I get this: "str: Single signature expected, found multiple signatures"
<toma> kwwii: you signed the signed one 
<toma> kwwii: make sure you sign the one downloaded and haven't signed before
<kwwii> toma: I just downloaded it again, and I get the same error
<toma> hmmm
<toma> no idea then
<kwwii> ha! It worked after like 15 tries
<kwwii> I think it was an extra space
<imbrandon_> ;)
<kwwii> thanks be to god
<imbrandon_> morning everyone
<kwwii> I can sleep now
<kwwii> night imbrandon_
<imbrandon_> gnight kwwii
* kwwii goes to sleep dreaming of gpg keys
<poimen> does amarok 1.4 is inside the normal distribution of dapper 
<freeflying> poimen: no
<poimen> or I still have to have the amarok 1.4 sources in my sources.list?
<poimen> it is going to be in it in the final relese?
<freeflying> poimen: will not be in dapper
<poimen> :( why?
<freeflying> poimen: too much UVFe
<poimen> hum?
<imbrandon> same with koffice 1.5.1
<poimen> I have downloaded 200 mb of updates today:)
<imbrandon> ouch
<poimen> na
<poimen> I am updating daily
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I dont want to download 700mb the realese day
<imbrandon> heh me too , but mostly only 200mb on days i reinstall
<poimen> today there was a update to the kernel
<imbrandon> yea i saw that
<poimen> so that was a big one with the source and all
<imbrandon> a few hours ago
<poimen> I havent installed them..
<imbrandon> just download ?
<imbrandon> heh
<poimen> I downloaded them with the apt-get -d upgrade option
<poimen> yep
<poimen> I will install it later
<poimen> I am doing some things now I dont want to break my system just now ( there is a little chance it happens I am using XGL and ati propierary drivers)
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> yea i was thinking about redoing xgl here in a few
<imbrandon> havent tried it in a few weeks
<imbrandon> your not happer to be on kde do you?
<freeflying> poimen: can you use compiz under kde
<imbrandon> freeflying: yea
<poimen> yep
<poimen> and works somehow nice
<imbrandon> there is compiz main pkg and compiz-gome and compiz-kde
<poimen> little problems but it works
<imbrandon> pain to setup ?
<imbrandon> last time ( like i said a few weeks ago ) it took me all one afternoon
<freeflying> poimen: if I use compiz-kde, some applications keep crash, sometime, I even can not log in 
<poimen> I dont think I am using compiz kde
<poimen> It dint work untill I installled compiz-gnome
<poimen> and I start gnome-window-decorator
<imbrandon> i wish you could use kwin ( i have a custom theme i use )
<imbrandon> heh
<poimen> Somone using deskorator?
<poimen> dekorator
<kwwii> moin
<Hobbsee> hi kwwii :)
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<seaLne> weird since i restarted kde/kontact today if i try to save an attatchment from kmail i get a 0 sized file, anyone else see this?
<Hobbsee> i dont use kontact/kmail, sorry seaLne 
<kwwii> seaLne: I update every day and use kmail...haven't noticed that yet
<seaLne> do you reboot?
<seaLne> or atleast restart kde
<kwwii> seaLne: funny, you should ask, I have to reboot right now :-)
* kwwii will brb in 5min
<seaLne> cya
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> seaLne: nope, it works fine here
<seaLne> well i suppose its good that no one else has the problem :-/
<freeflying> seaLne: hi
<seaLne> lo freeflying 
<seaLne> i still get 0 sized files even after restarting kontact
<freeflying> seaLne: the last interveiw kept in my mail box about 3 weeks  :) 
<seaLne> i am expecting german and french today or tommorow hopefully......
<seaLne> this syncronised language release of interviews isn't really working very well
<freeflying> seaLne: heh
* seaLne feels slightly embaressed as he discovers the problem with his attatchments, /tmp is full 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> seaLne: you didnt happen to write a bug on that, then have to admit that in lauchpad too, did you?  :P
<seaLne> no, luckily :)
* Hobbsee will make note of that for the future though
* seaLne blaims beagle
<seaLne> 829M    beagle-kd-bf6ab01c-bc87-4d1e-aedd-15f8a9859e47
<seaLne> is beagle supposed to need that much?
<freeflying> seaLne: 892M, a bit big
<seaLne> yeah, big enough t make me consider not using kerry
<abattoir> Riddell: I was officially notified that i've been accepted for SoC 2006
<abattoir> Thanks a lot :D 
<abattoir> I look forward to working w/ my mentor( I assume it would be you ;) )...
<abattoir> ... and on the project
<abattoir> thanks once again :) 
<seaLne> abattoir: good luck
<abattoir> seaLne: Thanks :) 
* seaLne hates debian being the standard at work, dapper live cd works perfectly on t60 (except needs to use vesa) and its hard to get sarge to do anything, so kubuntu++ definitly :)
<Riddell> hi abattoir, congratulations
<Riddell> yuriy_: have you been notified?
<abattoir> Riddell: thanks :) . You'd be my mentor right?
<Riddell> yep
<abattoir> ok, cool.
<Riddell> abattoir: do you know when the SoC starts and ends?
<abattoir> It officially started today :P 
<Riddell> right!  get cracking then! :)
<abattoir> but i guess you are busy w/ dapper
<Riddell> that's quite short notice they give you
<Riddell> yes, true
<abattoir> Aug. 21 is the deadline
<abattoir> there is an interim evaluation though
<abattoir> that'd be due on June 30
<Riddell> by the way tvo is our SoC student from last year, maybe he has some tips for you
<Hobbsee> hi abattoir and Riddell 
* Hobbsee goes searching for burns-related stuff, and is afk
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee
<abattoir> ok, hi tvo ...
<abattoir> you here? ;) 
<abattoir> Riddell: what did he work on? if i may know...
<Riddell> kiolocate and the google search box we ship with
<Riddell> abattoir: do you have a plan for getting started with the project?
<abattoir> Riddell: oh the google suggest search box, that's awesome :) 
<Riddell> I know :)
<abattoir> I have put up the wiki... outlining the Ubuntu Installer
<abattoir> as you had asked me to
<abattoir> I have also glanced at the Ubuntu code.
<Riddell> saw that, very useful
<abattoir> should i put up a new spec in launchpad, or is it linked to the ubuntu spec?
<Riddell> it may well be worth putting up a spec and a wiki page with an outline of what's to be done yes
<Riddell> you should also talk to Kamion to see if he has any plans for the OEM installer which might affect your project
<abattoir> ok. so initially just port the glade stuff to qt right?
<abattoir> aah, ok
<Riddell> but he'll be busy with RC releasing today as well so be polite
<abattoir> ok, i can do one thing, since there is time...
<Riddell> porting the glade stuff to qtdesigner is a good start, that's how I started with ubiquity
<abattoir> I have an exam tomorrow :( 
<abattoir> will get back home next week...
<abattoir> dapper would also be out by then
<Riddell> oh right, well no need to start today, get back revising then
<Riddell> abattoir: you've not done pykde before have you?
<abattoir> yes, i have worked w/ pykde before
<Riddell> oh, cool, sorted
<abattoir> learnt it for some superkaramba themes...
<abattoir> but didnt end up implementing it... :(
<abattoir> actually i did, but very little
<Riddell> Sime here is our local pykde expert, he can answer any problems you might have with it :)
<abattoir> ok :) 
<abattoir> i'll get back to studying then.... :(
<abattoir> thanks a lot once again
<abattoir> :)
<Riddell> abattoir: weekly summary updates by e-mail from you would be good
<OdyX> Last release is Flight 7, huh ?
<Riddell> OdyX: RC out tomorrow
<OdyX> URL ?
<Riddell> testing of today's live and install CD very welcome
<OdyX> OK.
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<OdyX> I'v got somebody on -fr for complete testing (install Windows on whole and then daily-live
<seaLne> dapper-alternative 20060524 installed fine
<seaLne> todays desktop seems to run fine, not had a chance to test installing from it yet
<Riddell> Sime: i386?
<Riddell> s/sime/sealne/
<seaLne> yeah
<abattoir> Riddell: sure. anyways, i'll be lurking around here.
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Latest dapper-install is 0522, should I test that or dapper-alternate 0524?
<seaLne> nice d-i sets the proxy in apt.conf that you specified during the install now :)
<Riddell> cmvo: install is renamed to alternate, test 0524
<Riddell> and live is now desktop
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, I'll try alternate 0524, as soon as the download finishes :-)
<cmvo> Riddell: Is there a way to preseed a local repo for the install?
<Riddell> cmvo: I'm not sure what you mean
<OdyX> cmvo: using a proxy ?
<cmvo> Riddell: When installing on a system with a network connection and a local repository, but not internet access.
<seaLne> yes as its d-i, but not easily
<cmvo> Riddell: The install insists on scanning the remote repository at archive.ubuntu.com.
<seaLne> which is mildly annoying as it makes the install take about 10times as long for me
<cmvo> Riddell: I'd rather not wait for the timeout. Using the export mode of d-i I can set the name of the normal repo, but not the security repo.
<seaLne> cmvo: how do you do that?
<cmvo> seaLne: Don't have the install disk boot screen in front of me. I thin its F4 to choose between normal and expert mode.
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> as simple as that :)
<seaLne> F6
<cmvo> seaLne: Its F6 twice and choosing expert mode.
<seaLne> yeah trying it now
<seaLne> pity you then have to answer all the questions tho
<cmvo> seaLne: expert mode asks more questions, but using the defaults its more or less the same a normal.
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> load installer components isn't obvious tho
<cmvo> seaLne: It's a pity, either two timeouts or more questions and one timeout :-(
<seaLne> interesting if you previously selected lvm you can't automatically use lvm the next time as it errors about there being lvm
<cmvo> seaLne: It seems it isn't. I've been using this installer mode so many time since pre sarge, I don't think much about it.
<cmvo> seaLne: Hm, I've not tried lvm with the installer.
<seaLne> i've never really bothered with expert mode before
<seaLne> now i need to check it in non expert mode
<seaLne> oops if yu have lvm you can't install using lvm automatically even tho the option is called erase and lvm
<cmvo> seaLne: Last time I tried normal mode in flight-7, it put grub in the mbr without asking, I didn't like that too much...
<cmvo> seaLne: Do you know if I can do a network install, loading the packages over the network not from the cd? As with the debian netinst cd.
<Riddell> cmvo: we have a net install CD, I've not tried it out
<Hobbsee> current ubiquity should work, right?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: from todays desktop CD yes
<Riddell> but keep an alternative CD around just incase
<Hobbsee> mmm okay - it's a user in #kubuntu asking
<cmvo> Riddell: Ah, thanks. Where can I find it? Can't see it on cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: [21:55]  <VincentMX> I'm going to start a small pc company, where i'm going to sell PC's. am i allowed to sell them with Kubuntu Linux installed? since i'm not supposed to use it for commercial purpouseses
<Riddell> cmvo: hidden away at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Riddell> mini.iso
<Riddell> you may need to ask kamion if there's a magic boot command for it to use kubuntu
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where's he?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: #kubuntu
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok. Should have known to look in the archive :-) I'll give it a try.
<Riddell> cmvo: I've added a link from KubuntuFiles so I know where to get it next time :)
<cmvo> Riddell: It's the debian place :-)
<imbrandon> heh i noticed that too, same place as tyhe debain net install iso
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/CurrentKubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is ...
<OdyX> Riddell: next meeting is 6th June, 21 UTC
<OdyX> Riddell: what else as libxine-extracodecs is needed for RestrictedFormats ?
<imbrandon> w32codescs
<OdyX> for xine '
<OdyX> imbrandon: the easiest way to install it is still going through marillat's ?
<imbrandon> yup far as i know
<OdyX> well. that's far from easy, but works.
<Riddell> libxine-extracodecs from multiverse, w32codecs and libdvdcss from dodgy places
<imbrandon> theres a script in multiverse that installs libdvdcss2
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 build-essential debhelper fakeroot
<imbrandon> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<imbrandon> that will install libdvdcss2
<Riddell> oh, groovy
<Hobbsee> wb Riddell 
<Riddell> freenode broke
<Hobbsee> did it?
<Hobbsee> not here...
<Hobbsee> wasnt even a netsplit here..
<auTONYmous> hi, anybody here this morning?
<OculusAquilae> morning? where morning ? :)
<Hobbsee> hi auTONYmous 
<auTONYmous> I the US...9:00 am here
<OculusAquilae> hi auTONYmous :)
<Hobbsee> morning in the US
<auTONYmous> I have a question about kdesu
<OculusAquilae> ah
<auTONYmous> I know someone here (in there infinite wisdom) has recompiled kdesu to use sudo instead of su
<auTONYmous> I sometimes use kubuntu and suse interchangeably...how can I recompile kdesu to use sudo on suse?
<OculusAquilae> auTONYmous: i think there's a patch on kdebase
<OculusAquilae> try to make "apt-get source kdesu" 
<OculusAquilae> and look in the new folder/debian/patches
<auTONYmous> thanks, i'll check that out
<auTONYmous> (I've seen something somewhere that apt4suse is being replaced with repmod...but that's really not a topic for here.)
<Riddell> you need the patch in kdelibs too
<kwwii> on launchpad it mentions that I am not a member of any team, is that important?
<seaLne> probably only for your ego :)
<kwwii> hehe :-)
<OdyX> kwwii: join the more team you can, it's always fun
<OdyX> kwwii: ubuntu-art for example... :D
* Hobbsee wonders why this is not working :(
<kwwii> well, how does one join?
<kwwii> I see no link to any kind of list or such
<seaLne> should should join kubuntu-team tho i'm sure Riddell will approve it :)
<seaLne> kwwii: go to the team and click join on the left
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+join i think (don't have it as i'm a member of the team
<kwwii> so if you do not know the name of the team, you cannot find that page to join
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/<team-name>
<seaLne> so err yeah
<kwwii> yeah, that is what I meant :-)
<kwwii> again, great usability
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/+teamlist
<kwwii> hiding the teams is the best way to avoid stupid people from joining :-)))
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe.  it seems to take people a while to find their way around launchpad :P
<Lure> kwwii: you can search for teams...
<seaLne> lp has improved alot over the last year tho
<Lure> Datum	Ime	Priimek		Metoda	Lokacija dela	SBA	Komu poroa	Redno od	Days from last PE/PD	PGM	Performed?
<Lure> 	Luka	Vogrini	Luka Vogrini	R(Z)	LJ.BTC	BHS	Predrag Krsti	21.11.2005 00:00	38847	Storage	NO
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/people/
<Lure> sorry wrong paste
<seaLne> Lure: 14:41 < seaLne> https://launchpad.net/people/+teamlist
<Hobbsee> seaLne: that is very true.  the search probably works almost all the time now :P
<seaLne> searching for a bugs the one you are about to report might be a duplicate of never seems very successfull
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i know :(
<Hobbsee> hmmm...any way to access konsole from inside konv?  or some form of run command?
<Riddell> why would you want to?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because i killed kdesktop, as it crashed, that froze kicker, so i killed that too, and now i cant get anything else to run!
<seaLne> swicth to a virtual console?
* Hobbsee sees that kdesktop seems to *like* crashing when right clicking a file - i wonder if that's what the kopete bug people are talking about is...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: doesnt let me restart kicker...
<seaLne> you can't just run kicker?
<Hobbsee> oh, never mind...
<Hobbsee> seaLne: with what?
<seaLne> typeing it
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<Hobbsee> long live katapult :D
<Hobbsee> seaLne: i couldnt, i had no kdesktop and no kicker.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...and kicker is borked...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: can't access to TTY ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: nothing GUI will run from there
<OdyX> Hobbsee: sure it will !!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: alt-F2?  katapult?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: export DISPLAY=:0 && kwin &>/dev/null
<OdyX> Hobbsee: try it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i eventually figured that out...katapult was running.  alt+f2/win+r wouldnt work, for some reason - think that was part of the freezing, half killed kdesktop
* Hobbsee tries to fix kicker.
<Hobbsee> i'm back :)
<imbrandon> night Riddell / Hobbsee / OdyX , tis my bedtime
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon 
* Hobbsee contemplates bed, then realises she got up less than 12 hours ago...
<imbrandon> lol
<OdyX> Hobbsee: keyboard in raw with SysRQ then go to TTY 1 and start whatever needed from there.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i was only 4 hours late to uni, you know :P
<Hobbsee> OdyX: in english?  :P
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. If you're blocked /freezed, you should use SysRQ commands
<Hobbsee> OdyX: when i get really frozen, ie, cant do anything, i cant get to a tty either - so have to hit the power button.
<OdyX> Hobbsee: no... not always
<OdyX> [Alt] -[SysRQ] -[R]  for "Raw"
<OdyX> these are special commands that permit to guide directly the kernel
<seaLne> you would need to enable sysrq first tho
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay...didnt know about them
<OdyX> seaLne: it is per default, no ?
<seaLne> i'd hope not
<OdyX> seaLne: verfiy
<OdyX> seaLne: when you cat something in /proc (or was it /sys), is it permanent ?
<seaLne> no, something needs to set it at boot unless its a default
<OdyX> seaLne: well.. It works then...
<OdyX> do you want to be sure ?
<OdyX> try sysRq b (reBoot)...
<OdyX> Seveas tried ^^
<OdyX> :D
<seaLne> hmm, sysrq shouldn't be on by default its a security risk
<OdyX> seaLne: I'm almost sure it is enabled per default...
<OdyX> seaLne: it is...
<seaLne> i'm begining to agree
<OdyX> seaLne: but very useful though
<seaLne> it didn't used to be on because i enabled it on my home machine a while ago
<OdyX> seaLne: it allows to safely reboot with syncing, proper killing.
<seaLne> i'm familiar with it
<OdyX> OK
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> where's the place we can check (and make checks) it is enabled ?
<seaLne> it should be getting turned on somewhere in /etc
<seaLne> unless it is turned on by default in the ubuntu kernel?
<OdyX> grep gives nothing in /etc about sysrq, sysRQ nor SysRQ
<OdyX> it seems default in ubuntu kernel
<seaLne> yeah
<OdyX> at least desktop's (so default's)
<seaLne> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<seaLne> so that answers that one
<OdyX> yep
<OdyX> do we have time to make it change ?
<seaLne> its a simple change, but it depends why it was enabled
<OdyX> seaLne: who asks on ubuntu-devel ?
<Riddell> fabbione and benc are the linux people
<seaLne> file a bug if you want against linux-source-2.6.15 if you want
<Riddell> where linux == our kernel
<OdyX> seaLne: well.. I don't see exactly the security issue...it needs local /serial access, no ?
<seaLne> yes but not everyone with local access should be able to do evrything it can
<OdyX> [16:22:54]  <BenC> OdyX: the only reason I know of is "it's always been on"
<OdyX> [16:22:47]  <mjg59> OdyX: If someone has physical access to the console, then in general they can own the system
<seaLne> unless its physically secured and the software is secured
<seaLne> but i think there are way more important issues atm with dapper to worry about :)
<OdyX> seaLne: could you please argue on #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> might be best to argue after dapper release :)
<seaLne> i'd much rather you could sync a palm while using bluetooth than have sysrq disabled :)
<OdyX> Riddell: sure !
<OdyX> Sure
<OdyX> Some'd like to connect to Internet through Bluetooth
<seaLne> its a strange problem tho
<OdyX> seaLne: [16:30:45]  <mjg59> OdyX: Put kernel/sysrq=0 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<seaLne> OdyX: yip
<OdyX> seaLne: <fabbione> OdyX: if a server is on the network is not secure. if a server has power is not secure. if there are cables coming out is not secure. if the disks are replaced the data are not secured. if you don't slam it in a 2x2x2mt cube of concrete is not secure (a nuclear blast might cause DoS)... if
<OdyX> arf ^^
<seaLne> desktops not servers
<seaLne> but i don't really care enough to argue
<seaLne> bug 43686 is very hard to reproduce on a clean install, yet happens on my home machine i wonder if there is something in that fact
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43686 in linux-source-2.6.15 "kpilot stops responding" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43686
<seaLne> it alo effects pilot-xfer so is not just a kpilot problem
<abattoir> I cannot seem to download off cdimage.ubuntu.com... "Connection to host cdimage.ubuntu.com is broken."
<abattoir> does anyone else get this error?
<abattoir> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/dapper-dvd-i386.iso
<abattoir> for example
<abattoir> hello pygi :) 
<pygi> hello abattoir 
<pygi> congrats :)
<abattoir> thank you :D 
<Riddell> abattoir: works for me
<Riddell> abattoir: what are you using to download?
<seaLne> Connection closed at byte 1448. Retrying.
<abattoir> Riddell: plain old konqueror
<seaLne> ^ wget
<abattoir> I guess it's my network then...
<abattoir> only the .iso s dont work
<seaLne> abattoir: i get error
<abattoir> other files work fine
<abattoir> seaLne: oh, ok.
<seaLne> it is sending back "206 Partial Content" 
<Riddell> some programmes have problems with extra large files
<Riddell> abattoir: try wget
<seaLne> Riddell: i get the error with wget
<abattoir> Riddell: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers. Retrying.
<abattoir> that's with wget
<abattoir> i'll try installing kget
<seaLne> my problem maybe be  proxy getting upset tho
<abattoir> but it has worked fine w/ konqueror's file transfer 'thing' before
<seaLne> i can get cd iso's fine just not the dvd
<pygi> abattoir, pm? :)
<abattoir> pygi: sorry, was checking out wget... :) 
<abattoir> seaLne: yes, the cd ISOs work fine
<seaLne> you behind a proxy? maybe even "transparent" proxy?
<Firetech> hmm, anyone here using QT4 (on kubuntu)? I'm trying to run qmake-qt4, but it seems to want to run uic from qt3...
<abattoir> seaLne: I dont think so.
<Firetech> I don't really want to change the links in /usr/bin, since I still want to be able to compile qt3 stuff...
* Hobbsee beds - night all
<kwwii_afk> night Hobbsee
<abattoir> seaLne , Riddell : ftp works fine
<abattoir> thanks
<seaLne> abattoir: sounds like it might have been a proxy then, looks like you are on broadband or sme sort of home connection?
<abattoir> yes, ADSL
<abattoir> but i dont think i am behind a proxy....
<OdyX> night Hobbsee
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/bugs/46374
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46374 in kubuntu-meta "Could not find "About Ubuntu"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> interesting point
<Riddell> seaLne: Reject, kubuntu isn't ubuntu
<seaLne> i presume he means about kubuntu
<Riddell> well there's no such thing :)
<Riddell> if we were to add it we'd put it in the About KDE box
<seaLne> about ubuntu in gnome seems to just give the help page
<Riddell> yes
<seaLne> and adding another help item would be bad
<seaLne> "about kubuntu" is available in the "help" menu option seem ok response? i don't want him to hate me :)
<Riddell> yep, good idea
<seaLne> should help:/ not give you something?
<Riddell> ideally, but too late to fix as I said to raphink the other day
<OdyX> seaLne: this was pointed yesterday by raphink
<seaLne> ah this was related to the other doc stuff
<OdyX> Riddell: how are AAC files supposed to be read in AmaroK ?
<OdyX> in libxine-extras ?
<cmvo> Riddell: dapper alternate 0525, expert mode, i386, ok :-)
<bddebian> Hello
<OdyX> Riddell: the icon "Install" on live CD is supposed to launch ubiquity, huh =
<seaLne> yes
<OdyX> seaLne: OK. We'll see
<OdyX> seaLne: 256 is supposed to be enough RAM ?
<seaLne> well its way more than 64k
<OdyX> Sure.
<seaLne> Riddell: what about patching kio_help to redirect to help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/ when no result?
<cmvo> Riddell: s/25/24
<Riddell> seaLne: an index of some sort would be nicer, but as far as I know KDE doesn't put anything there so I'm not going to add a new feature to dapper
<Riddell> edgy yes
<Riddell> cmvo: great, can you update the kubuntu table at Current/Testing
<seaLne> its a 1 line patch
<Riddell> OdyX: yes, Install should launch ubiquity
<Riddell> OdyX: aac Files probably with libfaad
<cmvo> Riddell: I'll take a look...
<OdyX> Riddell: thanks and thanks
* OdyX reached 10'000 karma.
<bddebian> w00t, congrats OdyX
<OdyX> ;-)
<seaLne> its amazing how its starts to add up
<kwwii_afk> does that mean you get a free t-shirt or what?
* kwwii_afk ducks
<OdyX> kwwii_afk: if it were...
* bddebian wanted 30K by release but I don't think I'm gonna make it :'-(
<seaLne> kwwii: that would actually be a very cool idea
<OdyX> kwwii: it means I don't see the sun anymore.
<kwwii> OdyX: I know *exactly* what you mean
<OdyX> kwwii: ...
<kwwii> my wife thinks that I will get a suntan next week in portugal - how wrong she is :-)
<OdyX> kwwii: looking at top left edge of screen to know outside's weather ?
<kwwii> yeah :-)
<kwwii> I do not even open my blinds anymore
* OdyX 's actually correcting "french" to "frenchspeaking" in every translation he founds.
<kwwii> the MIT 100$ laptop is Ubuntu themed! (even if it runs fedora)
<pygi> kwwii, joy :-)
<seaLne> kwwii: i didn't think they were going to be brown :)
<kwwii> seaLne: they are red and orange in the pics
<Riddell> kwwii: did you have any thougts about a release image?
<Riddell> would any of these be good enough for release candidate do you think? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/mug/
<Riddell> cropped obviously
<OdyX> could be cool if we saw all of the word
* OdyX has same spoon.
<Riddell> can't really fix the word and the logo into view
<OdyX> Riddell: yeah... We have some real good blenderists on forums, maybe some funky 3D image ?
<Riddell> go ahead and poke some, random images to go with news on the website are always welcome
<Riddell> so long as it has some connection to kubuntu
<OdyX> OKi.
<OdyX> I'll go and make propositions
<OdyX> what's the reward ($$$) ? 
<OdyX> ;-)
<Riddell> fame and women, no money
<OdyX> OK. I think they'll need woman's pictures..
<OdyX> :D
<freeflying-g4> Riddell: is RC out?
<OdyX> freeflying-g4: tomorrow as I heard
<freeflying-g4> OdyX: 
<freeflying-g4> thx
<Riddell> freeflying-g4: no, all testing of curren CDs welcome
<Riddell> add results to Testing/Current
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is ...
<freeflying-g4> Riddell: thx
<seaLne> Riddell: is there no way to fix the certificate problem with wiki.kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> seaLne: if you report it to bugs.kde.org I'll poke the sysadmin to change it
<seaLne> bugs.kde.org?
<Riddell> actually that probably needs a separate IP address so they probably won't
<Riddell> seaLne: konqueror doesn't remember to not warn you about the certificate, I'd say that's a KDE bug
<seaLne> IPs are free :)
<Riddell> yeah yeah, just because you university types have thousands of them :)
<seaLne> Riddell: thats a secondary issue, it looks very unprofesional
<seaLne> no i mean they are free
<Riddell> I know
<seaLne> they have a /20 they aren't exactly short
<Riddell> although a lot of hosting companies find ways of adding admin fees for the privilage of routing them
<Riddell> but yes, I'll poke sysadmin
<seaLne> even geeksoc has a /24 :)
<seaLne> ah sorry its mNET that has the /20 the servers are only in a /25
<seaLne> can anyone else confirm that moused over links in the footer on wiki.kubuntu.org unreadable due to foreground and background being the same?
<seaLne> or actually slightly different but still unreadable
<OdyX> seaLne: I confirm. Riddell: can someone try to make a slightly different /Dapper CSS therefore (wiki.kubuntu.org) ?
<OdyX> someone could be me though
<kwwii> Riddell: something like that would be nice, but I would suggest making a better pic
<kwwii> Riddell: I also started to render an image with nifty light shining through it, etc.
<kwwii> I actually bought two cups like that and then forgot to bring them with me when the LT was over
<Riddell> OdyX: please do :)
<kwwii> I have a light table for taking pics like that
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Going to.
<kwwii> but no cup :-(
<Riddell> kwwii: how does that work?
<kwwii> Riddell: you mean a light box?
<seaLne> indirect light so no glare?
<kwwii> basically it is a big piece of opaque plexi-glass which you can bend in all directions and underneath it is a series of lights which you can individually dim
<kwwii> erm, semi-opaque
<kwwii> translucent is the word I was looking for
<seaLne> cool
<kwwii> actually you could build one yourself...just buy white translucent plexiglas and a bunch of neon lights
<kwwii> the color of the lights is unimportant since it shines through the plexiglas first (so you could also use tungsten light or whatever)
<seaLne> how big is it?
<kwwii> actually I have two of them, a small one I made myself and a bigger one I bought
<kwwii> but the small one is too small
<kwwii> basically 1mx1m is big enough for most things
<kwwii> it depends on which angle you are shooting from
<seaLne> do you use other lighting aswell?
<kwwii> and how high the object is
<kwwii> yes, I rent a studio with a friend and we have a full set of studio lighting
<kwwii> but those lights are "daylight" lights which are expensive
<kwwii> you could also simply use a white sheet or piece of paper and blend the details out with light but because the cup is white it would be better not to do it that way
<kwwii> you will loose some of the edges of the cup
<kwwii> another way would be to put it on a grey bg and only use minimal lighting to illuminate the cup nicely but the edges might be a bit rough
<kwwii> there is a nice filter in krita which could help (min and max colorizing stuff)
<kwwii> help with cutting out the cup, I mean
<seaLne> is gksudo "update-manager -d" really the recomended way to dist-upgrade?
<OdyX> seaLne: under K ?
<OdyX> seaLne: certainly not
<seaLne> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperUpgrades
<OdyX> hum
<OdyX> If you are in command line, i'd say a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the only best one
<seaLne> i'm not exactly sure how wiki.kubuntu works, does it access wiki.ubuntu.com content aswell?
<OdyX> seaLne: they are exactly the same
<seaLne> OdyX: not very friendly for users
<OdyX> just two diferent hosts
<seaLne> thought that
<OdyX> seaLne: well.. users have to change their /etc/apt/sources.list
<tvo> hi abattoir 
<OdyX> seaLne: a Kubuntu version could be good
<seaLne> should the live cd drop out of usplash into text if safe mode was selected?
<OdyX> I made a first adaptation of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats for Kubuntu. Could some take a look (and modify) ?
<apokryphos> looks good; gonna add a note on kubuntu mp3 under breezy. gstreamer0.8-mad required for mp3 playback using the gstreamer engine, and k3b-mad for k3b
<Riddell> OdyX: where?
<OdyX> Riddell: directly on the page.
<OdyX> Riddell: This page is referred everywhere, so I took the liberty to modify directly there.
<apokryphos> yes; I'd almost definitely say it was the most-visited wiki page
<Riddell> OdyX: describe what kaffeine and amarok do, like on the line above for ubuntu
<Riddell> OdyX: Breezy Badger needs gstreamer0.8-mad too
<apokryphos> I've changed to add that already btw
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. On my way doing it
<Riddell> "here is ever a plugin in Kubuntu" -> "Kubuntu comes with a plugin by default"
<Riddell> where does flash get installed these days? does konqueror know about that directory?
<Riddell> looks good
<apokryphos> the actual plugins go to usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Riddell> that should be ok
<apokryphos> yeah, I very vaguely recall flash being picked up
<apokryphos> but not java; had to manually change it to /usr/bin/java for sun-java to be used. Plain 'java' would never be picked up for me
<yuriy> OdyX: the original page had gnome stuff listed first everywhere, then KDE, for the kubuntu page i think it should be flipped
<OdyX> yuriy: there is no kubuntu page..
<OdyX> yuriy: there is only one page...
<OdyX> yuriy: both wiki show the same pages
<apokryphos> the two wikis are the same thing exactly
<yuriy> oh, i thought you were creating a new one for kubuntu. i see, nevermind then.
<Riddell> Sime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StreamlinedBoot  we need to move guidance to 60
<OdyX> btw, if someone has time to test from Breezy, it could be cool to update that page too: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperUpgrades
<apokryphos> OdyX: which part?
<OdyX> apokryphos: well.. the whole... I doubt it'll work "as is" from Kubuntu breezy
<apokryphos> of course it will
<apokryphos> the second part, anyway (Upgrading by changing sources...)
<OdyX> apokryphos: the second part, for sure, OK.
<OdyX> apokryphos: and there is no Breezy/KDE tool to make it
<Sime> Riddell: fine
<marseillai> hi! i'll soon make two new installation of kubuntu before the final release is there any test to do? (aka live cd installation or breezy upgrade ?)
<robotgeek> marseillai: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing
<Riddell> marseillai: see kubuntu table https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current
<Riddell> breezy upgrade would be interesting actually
<marseillai> oki I'll try both of them!
<OdyX> Riddell: just thought about a bad issue: Kdm splash is not translated...
<Riddell> kdm or ksplash?
<OdyX> well.. graphical login prompt
<OdyX> damn... these translation pages are sooo heavy
<OdyX> Riddell: I just checked... All are complete green in Rosetta
<OdyX> I mean, kdm* ksplash*
<OdyX> Riddell: In which package are "username", "password" and all that stuff from login prompt ?
<Riddell> should be in KDM I expect
<OdyX> well.. Everything is translated then...
<OdyX> well.. translatable are only kdmgreet and kdmconfig
<OdyX> it's in kdmgreet. Correct in FR
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm going to search an existing bug and file one if noone found.
<toma> OdyX: can you ckeck your settings?
<OdyX> toma: I can, where ?
<toma> system settings->
<OdyX> .
<toma> system management
<toma> login screen
<OdyX> OK. Seen.. It's in "nothing"
<OdyX> That's still a bug...
<OdyX> My system is in fr_FR
<toma> can you change it and see if it works?
<OdyX> let's go
<toma> afaik kdm does not look at the locale (gdm does)
<OdyX> toma: it works
<toma> I'm not sure you would call this a bug, but I guess so.
<OdyX> toma: could that be changed at install (ubiquity or/and text install) ?
<OdyX> rapid other question: "half translated" packages will be uploaded or not ?
<toma> OdyX: it is in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc so I guess it can
<OdyX> toma: so will it ?
<OdyX> toma: I mean, it's not soooo critical, but makes "user's first sight bad" when getting out of ubiquity
<toma> OdyX: yes, better ask Riddell then
<Riddell> that's pretty silly of kdm
<toma> Riddell: yes, it is
<toma> there is an endless discussion at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55379
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 55379 in general "language selection in kdm" [Wishlist,New]  
<toma> about language selection, but touches this subject here and there
<Riddell> new desktop and alternative CDs are up for those who want to test
<Riddell> quite likely to become final release candidate
<toma> nite!
<OdyX> nite all.
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> morning bddebian 
<Riddell> bddebian: what timezone are you in?
<bddebian> EST
<bddebian> UTC -5 I think?
<Riddell> so you must be getting home from work at this time?
<Riddell> for whatever definition of work
<bddebian> Maybe we're -8 Here?  Hell I don't know.  It's 8:23pm :)
<crimsun> that's -4, dude, you're EDT like me.
<bddebian> Oh, hehe
<bddebian> Told ya I was dumb :-)
<crimsun> date -R  :-)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.c
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: any article introduce kubuntu dapper?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: hmmm?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I'd write an anticle about kubntu for a magazine, so any artcle can be reference
<crimsun> freeflying: the Kubuntu links in the right side of http://doc.ubuntu.com/ are good
<crimsun> namely About, Release, and Adept
<freeflying> crimsun: thanks
<freeflying> crimsun: how about the UVFe of zhcon  :)
<crimsun> freeflying: malone #?
<freeflying> crimsun: heh, I thought you would work on it 
<crimsun> freeflying: no, I've been too busy
* Hobbsee hates article writing
<poimen> .me loves it
* poimen loves it
<poimen> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee had to write far too many feature articles for english to be interested in writing more
<poimen> but only linux related stuff school crap is hatefull
<Hobbsee> especially with techniques - ack!
<Hobbsee> true
<poimen> Hobbses what u do in kubuntu
<poimen> ?
<Hobbsee> poimen: well....
* Hobbsee never knows how to answer that
<poimen> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: how should i answer poimen's question?
<Hobbsee> yay!  we got new emails!!!  :D
<imbrandon> *looks* sorry wasent looking
<poimen> :p
<imbrandon> poimen: she is a member of the comunity council and a motu(ish) person ;)
<Hobbsee> yay.  that's cool :D
<Hobbsee> poimen: and work with bug reports, bits of organisation, rather than coding, per se...
* Hobbsee cant code much :P
<freeflying> poimen: you like article, so you have kubntu's ?  :)
<poimen> freeflying
<poimen> ??
<freeflying> poimen: introduce kubuntu to windows users
<poimen> I am running kubuntu dapper 6.06 updated yesterday to curent and downloading updates rightnow ;)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: new emails ? /me is still waiting on his @ubuntu.com and/or @kubuntu.org and @ubuntu/members/imbrandon hostmask ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: see the topic
<poimen> you are aking me to write something?
<Hobbsee> for the hostmask, poke Seveas 
<imbrandon> ahh nice, i'll have to try it .... go's off to email imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<freeflying> poimen: no, just I'd write, but I hate articles
<poimen> freeflying I can help ;)
<freeflying> poimen: really? fine
<poimen> for when u want the article?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 550 <imbrandon@kubuntu.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<imbrandon> heh
<poimen> u want the article for that kubuntu websitE?
<freeflying> poimen: as soon as you can 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: the emails should already work...
<freeflying> poimen: no, it's for a e-magazine
<imbrandon> yea i just tried it
<Hobbsee> it's a redirect to your email account listed on launchpad
<imbrandon> see the smto erir
<imbrandon> error
<poimen> freeflying one page?
<poimen> or how many?
<freeflying> poimen: about 1k words 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee:  i know, but the mailserver is kicking it back
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :(
<poimen> 1k <----- that mens 1000
<poimen> ?
<imbrandon> Error (state 9): 550 <imbrandon@kubuntu.org>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table
<poimen> ok I will try to ;)
<poimen> were u live USA
<poimen> its 1 am here
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: try to send a message to imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<freeflying> poimen: no, I'm in China
<poimen> I can have it for 4pm
<imbrandon> and yes thats my lpad-id and yes i have an email setup on lpad ;)
<poimen> but I wont say it will be pefect but I think it could help
<freeflying> poimen: thx
<poimen> freeflying u want what from the article?
<freeflying> poimen: it's up to you
<poimen> ok
<poimen> well I have to take a nice shower
<poimen> I have a strange smell in me....
<poimen> :p be back in a hr or so ;)
<freeflying> poimen:  :)
<dereks> i am trying to use krdc, which required libkdnssd.so.1, which isn't on my system, i looked in the kdnssd package, and it doesn't inclued it. any suggestions? (i am on dapper btw)
<Hobbsee> dereks: as in, libkdnssd.so.1 isnt in kdnssd?
<dereks> Hobbsee: i did a dpkg -c and it wasn't
<dereks>  dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/kdnssd_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> how odd...
<dereks> Hobbsee: do you see that on yours?
<Hobbsee> dereks: yes
<dereks> Hobbsee: ok, so thats causing krdc not to work
<Hobbsee> dereks: gotcha - breezy or dapper?
<dereks> dapper
<Hobbsee> dereks: it's in kdelibs4c2a
<poimen-shower> btw : I am going to install ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu in a friends PC but he has a olf 400MHZ with 128mb of ram
<poimen-shower> Hobbsee :D can I have kde4 in my system :D
<poimen-shower> ??
<Hobbsee> poimen-shower: ouch,  xubuntu might be better for that :P
<Hobbsee> poimen-shower: huh?
<poimen-shower> btw: shower done..
<poimen-shower> btw: shower done..
<poimen-shower> bah
<poimen-shower> Hobbsee :D how can I have kde4 in my system ??
<Hobbsee> dereks: try reinstalling kdelibs4c2a - the libkdnssd.so.1 is in there, and it's listed as a dep for krdc
<Hobbsee> poimen-shower: compile it?  i'm not sure, i've not tried
<poimen> derek .... u sing kde 4 ?
<dereks> Hobbsee: i just did, sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdelibs4c2a
<Hobbsee> dereks: it's definetly in kdelibs4c2a version 0ubuntu18
<dereks> Hobbsee: i see it in there, it doesn't seem to be installing though
* Hobbsee wonders what's with dereks' system
<dereks> when i do an updatedb;locate libkdnssd i get only "/usr/lib/libkdnssd-avahi/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0.kdecore"
<dereks> Hobbsee: i wonder too
<dereks> Hobbsee: is --reinstall right? or should i do a different param
<Hobbsee> you'd have to look under apt-get -h for that
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<dereks> so i know --reinstall works, i just don't know if it does the desired thing
<poimen> I can set up KDE for best preformance in a system like my firends ?  
<dereks> lemme read
<crimsun> --reinstall install
<dereks> crimsun: yeah tahts what i did
<dereks> crimsun: that should put the files where i need them?
<crimsun> it should
<dereks> crimsun: should i try 1 step lower and do a dpkg-reconfigure?
<dereks> or would that not work
<crimsun> dpkg -P --force-depends kdelibs4c2a && apt-get -f install
<Hobbsee> dereks: the other, less elegant solution, is probably to just grab the source, and copy the files over to where they need to be...but you might be having trouble with more than just that file..
<dereks> crimsun: whoa, lots of dependency issues
* Hobbsee notices that the topic is far too long..
<dereks> heh
<dereks> sorry 
<Hobbsee> odd.  didnt know that had a lmit
<dereks> oh, thought you meant our convo :)
<Hobbsee> no...the topic :P
* Hobbsee points to the top of the screen
<dereks> :)
<poimen> well time to sleep
<poimen> see you all laterz
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.kubuntu
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> now it fits :D
<dereks> this is annoying me
<crimsun> did you purge it and reinstall it?
<dereks> crimsun: yeah
<dereks> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/736523
<crimsun> well, that's the command I gave you, yes, but that's a bit less than helpful for debugging.
<dereks> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> I'd be more interested in seeing dpkg's and apt-get's output.
<dereks> oh, sorry i thouhgt it was pasted there :) darn webboard applet
<dereks> http://pastebin.com/736526
<Hobbsee> dereks: did it finish after that?  install kubuntu-desktop again after that...
<dereks> Hobbsee: reinstall it ?
<dereks> kuz it is already the latest version
<Hobbsee> odd
* Hobbsee will leave this to crimsun...
* Hobbsee woul dhave thought it was removed, with all the other bits...
* ajmitch_ is wondering what the actual problem is..
<dereks> me too
<crimsun> dereks: well, what /is(are)/ the symptom(s)?
<ajmitch_> dereks: ls -la /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<dereks> crimsun: i am looking for libdnssd.so.1 so i can use kdrc, but it isn't installed, hoever its in the kdelibs package
<dereks> ls -la /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<dereks> ls: /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1: No such file or directory
<ajmitch_> dpkg -L kdelibs4c2a |grep kdns
<Lathiat> trentl@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -S  /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<Lathiat> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<dereks> /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0
<dereks> diverted by libkdnssd-avahi to: /usr/lib/libkdnssd-avahi/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0.kdecore
<dereks> /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<ajmitch_> right, so it is a diversion
<ajmitch_> I thought it might be..
<dereks> whats that mean?
<ajmitch_> it's avahi so I blame Lathiat for all those problems
<Lathiat> libkdnssd-avahi isnt used
<dereks> haha
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: run!
<Lathiat> thats something youve installed previously
<Lathiat> and the diversion wasnt cleaned up
<dereks> Lathiat: how should i fix it :)
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> who knows the magical command? :)
<Lathiat> dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1
<Lathiat> perhaps
<Lathiat> ?
<dereks> do i need to remove a package? lemme see
<ajmitch_> probably by dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1.0.0
<Lathiat> dereks: check its installed but i doubt it
<Lathiat> given it doesnt exist
* ajmitch_ would assume that the full lib name is diverted
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> indeed
<dereks> rc  kdnssd-avahi
<dereks> its not
<ajmitch_> right
<dereks> though other parts of avahi are, is that ok?
<ajmitch_> so the remove script of it is broken
<ajmitch_> since you once had it installed, but the diversion remains
<ajmitch_> dereks: have you tried the dpkg-civert magic foo?
<dereks> yeah i just did it
<ajmitch_> s/civert/divert/
<ajmitch_> any effect?
<dereks> trying
<dereks> let me reinstall kdelibs, right?
<ajmitch_> shouldn't need to reinstall it
<dereks> ajmitch_: yeah i needed to reinstall it
<dereks> but now its working :)
<dereks> thaks guys
<dereks> now its time for bed so i can play with this in the morning
<dereks> have a nice evening/morning
<Hobbsee> bye dereks 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: test passed
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: talk about dev stuff in here :P
<imbrandon> yea i know , was just lazy ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: er....that's already uploaded
<imbrandon> brb i'ma grab some mt dew while you do that
<Hobbsee> maybe the launchpad page is just slow or something
<imbrandon> what is ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: kmess.  do you still have the debdiff for that at all?  i cant see it changed in the rules file, but the changelog is updated...
<Hobbsee> no, wait...i'ts just rebuilt, that's okay...
<imbrandon> nothing changes it was just a rebuil;d
<Hobbsee> interesting.  i only see -0ubuntu2 in repos...
<imbrandon> yea probbly becouse it ftbfs
<freeflying|away> avahi-utils has two entries in menu, anyone would like fix it?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: trying to build it now
<vinboy> is the release candidate coming?
<imbrandon> vinboy: when its ready
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> hi imbrandon
<vinboy> it is you again
<imbrandon> hello ;)
<vinboy> hehe
<vinboy> so funny
<vinboy> i keep asking and u keep answering
<imbrandon> yes youve been asking that all night and will get the same awnser all night ;)
<Hobbsee> it's only 7am UTC - be patient...
<vinboy> lol
<vinboy> i have been waiting for 5 days
<imbrandon> 7:22 ;)
<Hobbsee> vinboy: when it's there, it'll be in the topic
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> kool!
<vinboy> imbrandon where u from?
<vinboy> Hobbsee where u from
<Hobbsee> vinboy: sydney, australia
<imbrandon> kansas city , missouri , usa
* Hobbsee updates her pbuilder - annoying errors.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: two menu entries in kmenu ? 
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> i'm from little New Zealand
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ya
<OdyX> crazy.. people from all around the world.
<imbrandon> btw vinboy not that i personaly care but this is the development channel, release info will probbly be told in #kubuntu first  ;)
<Hobbsee> vinboy: another one of you.  you're multiplying.
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: one in system, another in utilities
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: k i'll grab that , seems simple enough ;)
<freeflying|away> imbrandon:  :)
<imbrandon> what one would be more approperate ? system or utils  ?
<Lathiat> whats the menu item?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: I prefer to util
<imbrandon> k
<Lathiat> yeh utilities is probably better
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: configuring...
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: can you upload?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: actually, i'tll probably be said here at around the same tiem
<imbrandon> no but i can get someone to do it when i finish it
<imbrandon> *working on upload privs soon* just need a little more under my belt ;)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: imbrandon just went for membership - not motu :P
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: then I can upload it for you 
<imbrandon> but i spend 50% of my time in #kubuntu helping newbs or the other 50% with motu stuff ..... soooo it wont be long ;)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee:  how about your motu ship?
<imbrandon> ok
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: havent thought about it
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: well, not much, anyway
<seaLne> freeflying|away: btw german version of kinnison is done now just waiting on french :)
<freeflying|away> seaLne: heh, you may give us new, we can prepare for the next one
<seaLne> then i'd just have you asking for even longer :P
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: it's getting to the point where it's getting annoying to have to ask for uploading people hehe
<imbrandon> lol yea Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> then again, i really dont want to kill the repos accidently
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: if you are a code-dev, you will not get annoying anymore  :)
* Hobbsee raises her eyebrows at freeflying|away 
<seaLne> Hobbsee: its ok you are probably far enough away that no one would be bothered to kill you :)
<imbrandon> ;)
* Hobbsee didnt think you were supposed to say that to a woman!  ever!
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heh
<crimsun> forgive freeflying, who's probably not as familiar with those intricacies ;-)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: damn.  ftbfs indeed.
<crimsun> but yes, you never say to a woman that she's annoying. Unless she's your sister and you're on the phone with her. And you don't plan to talk to her for four years.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> yea and i changed nothing Hobbsee so it was probbly that way before *or* something else is breakin it
<Hobbsee> it cant have ftbfs before...
<Hobbsee> tha'ts really weird...
<imbrandon> yea but a changelog only will not cause it to ftbfs
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: sorry for using wrong word, and I'm not so good at English, maybe I exprress something wrong
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: i know :P  i was amused
* Hobbsee is not angry - she has tougher skin than that :P
<Hobbsee> but yes, i wouldnt end up annoying people anymore with upload requests...
* imbrandon would get to bug Hobbsee to upload for him
<crimsun> (it's not annoying, btw. We all understand it's protocol you have to endure.)
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to get crimsun to upload her next stuff, after seeing that
<Hobbsee> no, what annoys me is if i say "hey, i need this uploaded, and someone goes "no, it's kde, ask the kde people, we dont want to touch it" when it's only a simple debian/control change
<imbrandon> heh
* freeflying|away 'd learning english more, anyway I've abandon it for years
<Hobbsee> i start to think "hey, i wouldnt have asked you to if i thought it was a fix that needed kde-experienced eyes over it - especially way after UVF - really!
<imbrandon> ok not to look *totaly* stupid but i thought menu entries were in .desktop files ? *sees none*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: they usually are
<imbrandon> do they get generated durring build or something?
<Hobbsee> no, they should be there - look around it may not be right in the debian folder
<Hobbsee> might be in a subdir
<imbrandon> yea  ..... updatedb &
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> nm
<Hobbsee> i am wondering about that ftbfs, and why i'ts there
<imbrandon> yea i think thats beond us , maybe convice crimsun or someone too look at it ?
<imbrandon> btw found it lol
<Hobbsee> crimsun: any idea why this FTBFS?  http://pastebin.com/736614
<crimsun> (looking)
<crimsun> line 95.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah, more info than that?
* Hobbsee got that much
<crimsun> err, give me a sec to apt-get source
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: ping
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/devel/dapper/avahi_0.6.10-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<imbrandon> there she be
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ok
<crimsun> (err, avahi is main, and the repo is still frozen for RC prep...)
<crimsun> (you can still upload, but it'll be queued)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: just a thought, what happens with that in gnome then?  does it still keep it's menu entry?
<imbrandon> *dident know* freeflying|away just ask me to remove the dupe ;)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: it has two entries in K menu
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: so i hear, but does taking out one of them effect the gnome menu?
* Hobbsee isnt good with menu files
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: it has two in gnome too
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: no
<imbrandon> -Categories=GNOME;Application;System;Utility;
<imbrandon> +Categories=GNOME;Application;Utility;
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: silly my network, I can not access to the url you given
<imbrandon> hmm want me to dcc it ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, didnt know what the "GNOME" bit actually meant..
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: email it, surely
<imbrandon> freeflying@ubuntu.com ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: zhengpeng-hou AT ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: that is, of course, the disadvantage of not using your irc nick in launchpad - no one can guess your email...
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: it's used to be, but raphlink told me to use real name on launcpad
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you need the patch from #357764
<Hobbsee> bug 357764
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: ah okay
<freeflying|away> :)
<crimsun> debian #357764
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 357764 in kmess "Subject: kmess: FTBFS: g++ compile error" [Serious,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/357764
<crimsun> hmph, or pull it from upstream
* crimsun looks.
* Hobbsee doesnt see a patch there :P
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: sent, but i found out why the url dident work either ( my local file/webserver cycles every night at 3am so its rebooting ) but its on its way in the email
<crimsun> that's because 1.4.2-2 is only in testing now (1.4.3-1 is in unstable)
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: ok, thx
<Hobbsee> crimsun: grab it from testing then?
<crimsun> +-  messageLabel_->setSizePolicy( QSizePolicy::Minimum, QSizePolicy::Minimum );
<crimsun> ++  messageLabel_->setSizePolicy( QSizePolicy(QSizePolicy::Minimum, QSizePolicy::Minimum) );
<crimsun> that's the relevant portion of the diff
<Hobbsee> crimsun: what are you suggesting?  patch that bit, or sync it?
<Hobbsee> how big's the diff?
<crimsun> just wrap both actual parameters in a method call to QSizePolicy()
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no, just manually edit kmess/notification/balloonbase.cpp
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, gotcha...
<crimsun> the change is just one line
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you want to do it?
<Hobbsee> seeing as it was his to begin with
<imbrandon> sure, dosent matter, yea i got it open
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: You have just changed the upstream source tarball, you'd provide a patch for that
<imbrandon> huh?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: for kmess, you mean?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: no, for avahi-utils
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: ok send my patch to upstream tooo ?
<Hobbsee> ah
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: no,  change anything for upstream source tarball shall provide a patch
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: that's debian's policy
<imbrandon> ok i'm missing something ....... *confused* 
<Hobbsee> how does one go about implementing a patch with cdbs?  ie, how do you make one?
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: i just apt-get source and changed it then debdiffed it, sent you the debdiff ...... so i need to send the debdiff upstream also ? ( i'm not familiar with debian policy )
<Hobbsee> woohoo!  it's c++  Stuff i can more or less understand!
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: no, this patch is for debian's package
<imbrandon> umm i got it from ubuntu repos 0ubuntu2/3
<imbrandon> i guess i'm not seeing where debian comes in ....
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: we can only patch the source tarball when we package it ,but can not change it directly
<imbrandon> umm ok we packaged it right ( thus the 0ubuntu2/3 at the end )
<imbrandon> ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: there are examples in  debian/patches
<imbrandon> ahhh ok i think i get you now, dont change the file directly , make a patch in debain/patches
<imbrandon> ?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: y
<imbrandon> ahhh ok sorry i wasent understanding, still kinda new to this, ok i'll redo it here in a sec
<Hobbsee> crimsun: stupid questoin maybe, but how do you actually *create* a patch?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<imbrandon> with "patch" ?
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: sorry for my silly English, I can not sxpress it clearly to you 
<imbrandon> ahh thats ok, i have a hard time understanding good english half the time ;)
<imbrandon> building kmess now, will rebuild that when this is done
<imbrandon> brb mt dew time
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no, not with patch, it seems...
<imbrandon> ahh ok, was just a guess
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> patch applies the patches
<imbrandon> debdiff / diff ?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: and "man patch" ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: didnt show much that i understood
<OdyX> Hobbsee: arf...
<imbrandon> looks like diff Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hmmm..
<OdyX> Could someone with rights on specs note that https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-language-selector as superseeded ?
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: ok got it changed, should i use diff or dpatch to make the patch .....
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: up to you 
<imbrandon> btw Hobbsee the kmess builds now fine ..... here is the diff http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/devel/dapper/kmess.debdiff
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ah, so you can do it that way - great :D
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: better poke siretart or someone
<OdyX> Does any Launchpad specialist know how you get the rights about specs ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: i dont, soryr..
<imbrandon> not i
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. thanks anyway
<Hobbsee> OdyX: does it acutally have the language selector?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: sure...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, that dh_iconcache fix looks to have worked, too
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> according to postinst
<imbrandon> yea i looked when i was done to make sure
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: i'm having a bit of trubble figuring out how exactly to make the patch ( i tried diff like i'm used to normals but it dosent output the same as the other patches so i dont think its working right. on the other hand the main guide says use dpatch and that dosent look like the same output either as the other patches  .... any insight ? )
<Hobbsee> OdyX: ask that on #launchpad 
<imbrandon> diff avahi-python/avahi-discover.desktop.in avahi-python/avahi-discover.desktop.in.orig > debian/patches/03_dupe_menu.patch   . thats what i did the first time, but again it didten output the same as the others
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: I used to get a diff, and write it manually into a dpatch
<seaLne> diff -urN i think?
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: diff -ruN orig  new > 
<imbrandon> kk
<OdyX> Hobbsee: sure
<imbrandon> ahhh looks MUCH better thanks
<imbrandon> building now
<imbrandon> it should apply all the patches in the debain/patch dir on build right becouse debian/rules includes include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<imbrandon> correct ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i believe so
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: it do
<imbrandon> kk building now, will have a diff in a few
<imbrandon> btw thanks for putting up with a newbie freeflying|away 
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: nope, anyway, me too
<Hobbsee> i think we all are :P
<OdyX> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-katapult <- Don't you find katapult kool ?
<OdyX> Riddell: this is superseeded for me ^^
<seaLne> some of these specs seem stupid
<OdyX> seaLne: yeah... sure.
<OdyX> seaLne: I'm going through some... I just can't modify...
<Hobbsee> OdyX: i expect that they'll go thru these in paris
<OdyX> Hobbsee: sure
<seaLne> anyone know what does "ber" translate in english as?
<seaLne> not sure if tat showed up properly its uber with dots above the u, i'm not convinced that it is german for "stuff"
<Hobbsee> seaLne: awesome, or something?  it's not a real word
<seaLne> yeah thats what it means to me
* seaLne wonders about a german translation of an interview
<imbrandon> seaLne: "cool" or "awesome"
<seaLne> but definitly not similar to "stuff"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seaLne> as in "ubuntu stuff"
<OculusAquilae> seaLne: or about
<seaLne> hmm ok, that sounds similar ish
<seaLne> OculusAquilae: are you german?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<seaLne> what wuld you say was the equivelant of stuff?  also what does Dinge mean?
<imbrandon> dinge is "dirty"
<OculusAquilae> "Dinge" is things
<seaLne> OculusAquilae: thanks
<OculusAquilae> what about the context? "dinge" is mostly a bad word :)
<OculusAquilae> it says nothing :)
<seaLne> Persnliche Dinge
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> ok, there it could be ok
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/39658
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39658 in kubuntu-meta "[dist-upgrader]  dist-upgrade wants to delete almost kde packages while migrating from breezy to dapper" [Major,Confirmed]  
<seaLne> breezy upgrade fails :( 
<OdyX> seaLne: shite...
<OdyX> seaLne: for all ?
<OdyX> seaLne: hplip is still a problem
<seaLne> so it uninstalls kubuntu-desktop and also seems to have a problem with login
<Firetech> hmm, I can't get QPainter to paint anything with Qt4 in kubuntu :/ The same code works fine on Windows (I also tried a simple code just to draw a square in an empty window, but nothing appeared)
<isaac> Riddell: around? 
<raphink> hi isaac
<Riddell> isaac: hi
<raphink> hi Riddell
<isaac> hi raphink 
<isaac> uhm
<isaac> we would like to switch koffice 
<isaac> to build against graphicsmagick
<isaac> instead of imagemagick
<marseillai> seaLne: i've got a same with an upgrade i did with vnc .... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in a tty solve de problem ...
<isaac> but to get that graphicsmagick should be available in all the "major" distros
<isaac> and AFAIK it's only available in debian now
<isaac> any chance to get it uploaded to ubuntu? :)
<raphink> isaac: then we can sync it in edgy
<Riddell> interesting, I've never heard of graphicsmagick
<Riddell> isaac: what's the advantage over imagemajick?
<isaac> stable API and ABI
<isaac> imagemagick causes headaches
<isaac> which each ABI and API change, both to debian release dudes
<isaac> and koffice developers
<Riddell> and it's a dropin replacement to compile against for the moment?
<isaac> no
<isaac> but koffice developers are willing to change the code
<isaac> or whatever is needed
<isaac> to use graphicsmagick
<isaac> once it's available in debian, kubuntu, suse, ...
<Riddell> shouldn't be a problem to include the package in edgy next month
<raphink> isaac: it being available in kubuntu shouldn't be too hard. It just has to be sync from Debian in the beginning of Edgy dev 
<isaac> ok :)
<Riddell> I suspect it'll be questioned when moving it to main about duplication with imagemagick
<Riddell> but if the package requires it then that's what'll have to happen
<raphink> yes
<raphink> quite a lot of other programs will still depend on imagemagick though
<isaac> well, it would be really nice to have graphicsmagick available
<isaac> so app developers can switch to it
<raphink> but maybe having graphicsmagick available in most distros will encourage other devs to switch to it
<Riddell> isaac: I'm being asked if anyone from debian plans to upload icecream/icecc
<isaac> they're eager to do it, but stopped by the fact that's not shipped in some distros
<isaac> Riddell: uhm, no idea :(
<Riddell> isaac: the package is there, maybe I could convince you to sponsor uploading it for me next month sometime
<isaac> Riddell: ok 
<isaac> well, this graphicsmagick thing is the kind of thing that doesn't happen if it's not somehow coordinated
<isaac> packagers don't include it because it's not used
<isaac> developers don't use if because it's not packaged ... :)
<toma> (the ubuntu icecream packages work great on a debian system)
<Riddell> developers shouldn't not use something because it's not packaged, if a program needs it people will package it unless there's some obvious problem with it
<isaac> I'm quoting you at #koffice :p
<Riddell> :)
<sebas> Did I miss something?
<sebas> Ubuntu icecream packages?
<sebas> *Where*?
<OdyX> sebas apt-get install icecream && icecram &>/dev/mouth.
<imbrandon> lol
<isaac> raphink: I met David Glassey at DebConf
<raphink> isaac: Daniel I guess
<isaac> yeah, that:P
<isaac> damn
<raphink> hehe
<isaac> too many names
<raphink> yes I guess :)
<isaac> in too few days :P
<raphink> how was it ?
<isaac> it was quite nice
<raphink> :)
<isaac> although I couldn't get much work done
<raphink> :(
<raphink> tell me about that :(
<Riddell> sebas: it's icecc
<seaLne> ooh the latest live cd works on a t60 wonder what changed 
<seaLne> previously X didn't work
<sebas> it uses the vesa driver?
<sebas> The x1300 is not yet supported by ATi drivers
<sebas> x1xx even
<sebas> Eeh, ati / radeon oss driver/
<sebas> The binary one supports it.
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, thx.
<sebas> Installed it on two machines from source :/
<OdyX> Riddell: Add/Remove Programs in english here. It has been in fr_FR once...
<Riddell> OdyX: is adept.mo installed?
<OdyX> Riddell: seems to...
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell and sebas 
<OdyX> Riddell: adept is "mostly" in fr_FR, not totaly
<sebas> Are those icecc packages new?
<mornfall> icecc packages?
<sebas> Yes.
<sebas> Or they're in {uni|multi}verse and I didn't have those enabled.
<Riddell> they only recently passed NEW
<seaLne> sebas: yeah but previously the live cd didn't try to use vesa for it and i had to select the safe or whatever its called option
<sebas> seaLne: Yes, that's what I tried to imply
<sebas> I've got a T60, too.
<seaLne> sebas: asides from the graphics card kubuntu detects everything fine on it unfortunatly at work our default is sarge and it isn't playing very well for me so far
<crimsun> Hobbsee: sorry, was in a meeting. Yes, use diff to create something applicable with patch.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: right..
<sebas> seaLne: Ah.
<seaLne> the upside is that the frustration has driven me to kubuntu bug triage :)
<marseillai> kat's developper are looking for tester, may be create test package for kat would help ton include a stable and functionnal release of kat in edgy ....
<OdyX> marseillai: please do.
<vinboy> marseillai: what is kat?
<marseillai> a kde-beagle more efficient if it works .... but it has many problems
<vinboy> any webpage?
<vinboy> i gonna get some info
<vinboy> i'd love to test it if it is interesting
<marseillai> http://kat.mandriva.com/
<marseillai> or #kat
<vinboy> thx
<Riddell> testing of desktop 20060525 and alternate 20060525.1 welcome
<vinboy> ??
<vinboy> sorry?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: is altenative the install cd?
<Riddell> altenative is text installer
<Riddell> desktop is live CD and live installer
<vinboy> Riddell: is the RC out yet?
<Riddell> vinboy: no, that's why I'm asking for help testing
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> i wish i can help, but my connection is too slow
<Riddell> yeah, .nz is like that
<vinboy> do u know if RC will be released soon today?
* Hobbsee glares at vinboy 
<vinboy> :D
<Hobbsee> vinboy: that's precisely why they need the damned testers - to see if the daily cd works or not - if it does, it will become the RC, if not, then it wont!  
<Hobbsee> and all the questioning in the world wont stop that from happening.
<vinboy> ic
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we happen to have koffice1.5 debs out somewhere?  you've got a repo on kubuntu.org or something?
<OdyX> Hobbsee: c.f. kubuntu.org
<OdyX> Hobbsee: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-1.5 dapper main ?
<Hobbsee> OdyX: hmmm... deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-151 dapper main
<OdyX> welll. Was /dev/memory/brain > /dev/hands > sss:laptop:/dev/keyboard
<OdyX> sorry then
<OdyX> I was not far.
<OdyX> s/sss/ssh
<Hobbsee> hehe it's okay
* Hobbsee should have looked it up, and not been so lazy to begin with :P
<OdyX> sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: @kubuntu.org emails work nicely, btw
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: we have @kubuntu.org
<freeflying|away> s mail 
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: we have @kubuntu.org's mail?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: yep.  see the topic
<vinboy> how do I get a kubuntu.org email?
<freeflying|away> vinboy: you'd be a member of kubuntu
<vinboy> ic
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: do you know how to do like that?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: it redirects to the account specified in your launchpad account
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee|Coding: how can it be redirect to our mail?
<Hobbsee|Coding> freeflying|away: i dont know the logistics of it - but mine gets directed to hobbseeATgmail.com, as that's my primary launchpad email
<Hobbsee|Coding> well, it was
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee|Coding: okey thx
<toma> Hobbsee|Coding: I'm finishing my wiki page, how do i prevent TwoCapitalWords from becoming a link?
<Hobbsee|Coding> toma: no idea, sorry...
* Hobbsee|Coding has never been successful in getting wiki pages to link, let alone not to link.
<toma> haha
<toma> ok
<OdyX> toma: try to insert &shy; between your words...
<OdyX> toma: HTML char for word-separation
<toma> ? It is one word with two capitals..
<OdyX> yeah,,, Try Word&shy;Capitalised
<toma> does not work
<OdyX> well. good try though
<OdyX> :P
<toma> hehe
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee|Coding: bother u again, how can mail all members in a team on launchpad?thx
<OdyX> freeflying|away: I don't think it's possible without ML..
<OdyX> freeflying|away; for spam preventing, obvisously.... imagine I could mail all fr translators...
<freeflying|away> OdyX: but most of them haven't subscirbed to our ml
<OdyX> freeflying|away: then... dunno
<Riddell> toma: put '' in the middle of it or there's some other way
<Riddell> moin is crazy like that
* Hobbsee declares that kate, with the built in konsole, are way better than devc++
<Hobbsee> !
<OdyX> Hobbsee: :-) Sure
<Hobbsee> OdyX: you can *paste* into it :D
<OdyX> Middle-clic ?
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> you cant in a standard DOS prompt :(
<OdyX> DOS ? Does it still exist ?
<Hobbsee> well, cmd.exe
<Hobbsee> great for things like net send :P
<toma> Riddell: thnxs
<jjesse> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> did you get the missing figures you mentioned ?  can i help you out?
<Riddell> the adept and rss ones were missing
<Riddell> also the kaffeine one wasn't se as far as I could see in the text I got
<jjesse> do you need them sent to you or did deb was?  i can try and find them in a backup
<Riddell> debra only seems to have sent me ubiquity ones
<jjesse> ok i'll get them out to you
<mornfall> does kubuntu have deb-src lines in default install?
<Riddell> mornfall: for main yes
<Riddell> assuming you had internet during the install
<Riddell> universe are there too but commented out
<Hobbsee> and multiverse arent there at all :(
<Riddell> except for backports strangely enough
<Hobbsee> seems dogdy to me - users keep coming in, saying yes, i've got multiverse, when they only have multiverse backports.  odd.
<seaLne> Bug #46526 is strange grepping the package for Rodney i don't find that string at all
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46526 in amarok "Amarok description in Add/Remove programs is silly" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46526
<seaLne> mornfall: where does adept look for the description it places below the app name?
* Hobbsee does not recommend having less than 200mb of free space on / - makes the system *very* slow!
* seaLne dosen't recoment having )mb free in /tmp :)
<seaLne> 0mb
<mornfall> seaLne: try apt-cache show <package>
<seaLne> mornfall: its fine see bug above
<mornfall> seaLne: well, why you ask about "adept" when you mean adept installer?
<mornfall> seaLne: that one is from the .desktop file
<seaLne> sorry
<seaLne> thanks
<seaLne> doh the amarok package has a tar ball inside it thats why my grep didn't find it, less of a mystery then
<Riddell> the amarok.desktop file is stupid, I'll fix it in edgy
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> although that means changing all the transations too, I might need to do the translating .desktop files stuff first
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<OdyX> howdy bddebian
<bddebian> Hello OdyX
<bddebian> Hey, where's that testing page?
<Riddell> see topic
<bddebian> I am.  Am I ohhh. NM :-)
* bddebian feels stupid as usual
<seaLne> Riddell: what about just changing it to something like "Multimedia Player" and steal the translations from another package?
<Riddell> seaLne: good plan
<seaLne> as amarok is a tbz inside the tgz how would i go about replacing the desktop file?
<bddebian> seaLne: Is the desktop inside the tbz or in a debian dir?
<seaLne> the tbz
<Riddell> seaLne: extract tbz, cp amarok.desktop amarok.desktop-orig; emacs amarok.desktop; diff -u amarok.desktop-orig amarok.desktop > debian/patches/kubuntu_xx_unstupidiy_desktop.diff
<seaLne> i don't understand why the tbz wasn't just recompressed?
<seaLne> Riddell: ah simple :)
<Riddell> I just followed how it was done in debian, some packagers prefer that, it means you know the sources are unmodified
<bddebian> Yeah but it's a pain :-)
<bddebian> unstupidity_desktop.diff... lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> is it mandatory that a source has .orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz, and .dsc for the ubuntu repos?
* Hobbsee has just noticed that apt-proxy does not follow that format.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, packages which are made only for debian or ubunu have a .tar.gz instead of .orig and diff
<Riddell> they're called native packages
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<bddebian> Hobbsee: If the package is native I ... Gah Riddell beat me to it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bddebian: learn to type faster :P
<bddebian> Yeah, I suck :'-(
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> just be like e and don't correct your typos
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee can usually spell.  usually.
* Hobbsee glares at the 5 sec lag.
<seaLne> mornfall: would it use GenericName instead of Comment in the desktop file if Comment wasn't there?
<seaLne> it looks like juk's GenericName is used
<bddebian> If Name is there GenericName isn't used I thought
<seaLne> amarok has GenericName and Comment, the stupid stuff is in Comment
<seaLne> GenericName=Audio Player
<bddebian> Comment should be used on MouseOver I thought?
<Hobbsee> @#$%!!!  I almost removed my entire /home by accident then!
* Hobbsee should leave her computer alone, on that basis!
<seaLne> but not every .desktop has a coment so i think just removing Comment from the .desktop files is better than changing it?
<toma> Riddell: what is a "kde formatting tool" ?
<toma> soc
<Riddell> floppy and usb disk formater
<Riddell> where did you see that?
<toma> kubuntu-devel ml
<seaLne> Riddell: thoughts on just removing Comment as it is the problem and not a necessary part of .desktop file?
<Riddell> seaLne: go ahead, that's easier than patching the .desktop file each time
<seaLne> well that would still need to modify the 2 .desktop files
<Riddell> there's 2?
<seaLne> konquisidebar not sure what its for
<Riddell> oh, that, I wouldn't bother I don't think that shows anywhere
<seaLne> what is konquisidebar?
<Riddell> press F9 in konqueror to find out
<seaLne> oh you can get amarok in it
<Riddell> yes
<mornfall> seaLne: i believe so, yes
<mornfall> when we speak about silly
<mornfall> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/ar01s01.html#releasenotes-new <-- this is silly, too
<mornfall> "Wahoo a sweet new installer is available for Kubuntu 6.06!!!!"
<mornfall> "It is extremly easy to install Kubuntu 6.06."
<mornfall> ^^ those are outright ridiculous statements
<mornfall> for release notes at least
<mornfall> i wouldn't mind in someone's personal blog i guess
<seaLne> "kubuntu is so hard to install yu should just give up right now"
<jjesse> why do you think that is silly? mornfall?
<seaLne> it dosen't give a reason, if it said with the new installer you are asked fewer questions or something like that might be better
<jjesse> those statements have been since the beginning of the dapper release stage
<mornfall> jjesse: those are release notes, i assume release notes would be done before release :)
<OculusAquilae> but they are not very serious :)
<mornfall> jjesse: either way
<mornfall> jjesse: the latter of those about kubuntu being extremely easy to install is both false and useless
<jjesse> mornfall: you believe that installing kubuntu is not easy?
<mornfall> jjesse: yes
<mornfall> jjesse: installing OS is always nontrivial, especially if you try to do it side-by-side
<OculusAquilae> easy yes, but what makes it easier than installing for example suse?
<mornfall> jjesse: backing up existing data is nontrivial already, so :)
<jjesse> mornfall: can you explain whY?  i have never had any issue installing kubuntu especially side by side
<seaLne> i think the statement would be improved if it was qualified
<Hobbsee> jjesse: for new users, tryign to dual boot, it's still complicated, and a pain
<mornfall> Hobbsee: don't say that, even if it was "easy", that's a looong shot from "extremely easy"
<jjesse> before i started using k/ubuntu i used suse and it was harder to install especially in a dual boot scenario
<mornfall> even TV is not "extremely easy" to install
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and this comes from someone who managed to format her hard drive, trying to install kubuntu in hoary :P
<mornfall> extremely easy is something a five year old can do without further explanations
<mornfall> without breaking things
<jjesse> i can change the notes, i just thought it was easy to do compared to other distrobutions i have tried and installed
<jjesse> though i don't know if i5t can be changed due to the stage of the ballgame
<mornfall> jjesse: "easy to install" is a regular overstatement you can do
<Riddell> nah, it's too late to change 
<mornfall> okey, no matter then
<mornfall> definitely fix it for edgy
<mornfall> if you don't want to be a target of ridicule
<jjesse> can i ask why this is being addressed now for the first time?
<mornfall> the exclamation marks are, umm... umm!
<jjesse> as they have been there since flight 1?
<mornfall> probably noone cared so far
<mornfall> i just stumbled upon a link
<mornfall> and read it
<mornfall> and thought, ow my
<mornfall> ah, it's because someone mentioned release, something and adept guides are linked from doc.ubuntu.com sidebar
<mornfall> so i got highlighted on adept
<mornfall> btw the adept manual there is sort of useless as well, written for 1.0 and not even complete on that version
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> yes i know it is useless 
<mornfall> it would help if someone was employed on the documentation for kubuntu
<mornfall> ubuntu have paid writers, no/
<mornfall> ?
<jjesse> no
<jjesse> not that i am aware of, the ubuntu writers (ubuntu-doc team) covers both kubuntu and ubuntu
<mornfall> all of ubuntu-doc is volunteer?
<jjesse> however prior to dapper there was no one else writing kubuntu docs besides myself
<jjesse> all is volunteer
<Riddell> only the writers of the official ubuntu book are paid 
<mornfall> oh well
<jjesse> and not all the writers of the official ubuntu are members of the doc-team
<mornfall> i would have hoped canonical hires some people, since good documentation is so sorely needed
<vinboy> r they making any money out of ubuntu yet?
<mornfall> there is only so much volunteers can do
<mornfall> vinboy: don't think, it was never supposed to make any?
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> but at least to cover the developers' cost
<jjesse> mornfall: agreed but the people that do the docs put in a lot of time to get the docs good and for dapper the documentation is better then any release so far
<Riddell> certainly is, jjesse and robotgeek rule
<mornfall> Riddell: they would rule more if they had more time for it (eg. being part-time paid by canonical for the work)
<jjesse> Riddell: btw i'm starting to compile some thoughts for edgy located at KubuntuDocs/Edgy
<mornfall> i definitely think that the doc team is undermanned
<bddebian> mornfall: Great idea.  So why don't you get out there and recruit some for us? :-)
<jjesse> agreed bddebian
<mornfall> bddebian: i'm a poor student, myself working for wage... i can't hire anyone
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, not everyone can be paid.
<bddebian> Did I say hire?  I don't get paid for my MOTU work.
<jjesse> mornfall: he didn't suggest you would pay for it
<mornfall> i must have misunderstood then
<OculusAquilae> perhaps we (kubuntu.de) could encourage some people to help
<OculusAquilae> I'll suggest that :)
<seaLne> Riddell: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/amarok/
<mornfall> Riddell: is canonical not approving documentation bounties?
<jjesse> OculusAquilae: we would love more help in the doc team especially in the kubuntu side
<mornfall> well, get me another 4-6 hours a day and i will help
<Riddell> mornfall: not as far as I know, although there's very few bounties that actually get finished in general
<mornfall> Riddell: tell me about it :-)
<jjesse> heck if there wer bounties for doc id do them :)
<mornfall> jjesse: try arranging some
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: I'll mention the doc-team highlighted :)
<mornfall> jjesse: for edgy
<mornfall> umm, i'll have to book tickets for paris
<jjesse> OculusAquilae: thanks it will be appreciated
<mornfall> grmble
<Hobbsee> mornfall: after just getting home again?  nasty
<seaLne> better than walking
<mornfall> well, yes
<mornfall> Hobbsee: well, i have exam tomorrow... you can imagine how much i'm motivated to study :p
<mornfall> another one on monday
<Hobbsee> mornfall: haha
<seaLne> yeah not good of them scheduling exams near a release :)
<Hobbsee> study?  what's that strange thing you speak of?
* OdyX agrees.
<mornfall> then 6th and 12th
<Hobbsee> seaLne: try them scheduling exams thru the spec stuff...
<Riddell> people with extream bandwidth: new DVDs are up http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20060525/
* Hobbsee wouldnt have a chance of going to paris, no matter how involved she was
<mornfall> Hobbsee: school interference?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: right in uni exams
<Hobbsee> s/in/in the middle of
<mornfall> i have scheduled exams early on
<seaLne> squid really dosen't like that dvd iso
<mornfall> hope i don't have to repeat any
<Hobbsee> heh
<mornfall> and, umm, i only have 4 exams this term
<mornfall> compared to 7 last one
<mornfall> --> food
<mornfall> bbiab :-)
<vinboy> hmm exams
<vinboy> my last exam was end of last year
<Hobbsee> hmmm...kopete just crashed on me :(
<seaLne> or as Riddell is probably busy with more important stuff anyone else that can upload fancy looking at http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/amarok/ to fix 46526?
<Hobbsee> amarok's in main, i expect
<bddebian> Yep :-( I can't touch it
<Hobbsee> bddebian: so when do you go for core dev?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I put my name on the list but I was considering withdrawing it
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee beds - night all
<seaLne> nn
<Riddell> seaLne: it's probably too late for that in dapper,but it'll be first in the queue for edgy
<seaLne> bah :)
<seaLne> dosen't seem a major change
<Riddell> it's not a major problem
<OdyX> Riddell: what's your todo for Dapper ?
<OdyX> Riddell: what are the last critical bugs ?
<Riddell> adept 2.0, guidance init script change, turn off media notifier in ubiquity, fix going Back to qtparted in ubiquity, match language packs to CD size
<Riddell> making usplash_down more reliable would be nice but I doubt that'll happen
<mornfall> adept 2.0, i will try to have that ready tonight
<Riddell> cool
<OdyX> adept 2.0 ?
<OdyX> 1.92 for now..
<Riddell> we're going to splash out and jump by 0.08
<OdyX> fine
<OculusAquilae> 2.0 sounds a lot better than 1.92 :)
<mornfall> well, i think the only missing bit is fixing about dialogs
<mornfall> i make a tarball for isaac and then for Riddell 
<OdyX> Riddell: and you don't plan to solve impossibility to add HP printers ?
<Riddell> OdyX: I can add my HP printer ok
<OdyX> Riddell: I can't...
<OculusAquilae> OdyX: i can add my HP printer too
<OdyX> well.. I'll give it a try... :D
<OculusAquilae> better I could at the beginning of this week
<MidMark> Riddell: italian kde language isn't included in daily 25/5 cd?
<OdyX> OculusAquilae: is there something I should "purge" before trying ?
<OculusAquilae> here it ran after a simple update I think
<OdyX> ok. 
<Riddell> MidMark: no, I removed a bunch to make everything fit, I'll add them back as much as possible for the final one
<MidMark> ok that is normal that it is in english :)
<MidMark> on dvd there are all languages isn't?
<OdyX> Riddell: sorry.. I still can't install my printer...
<OdyX> Riddell: "Impossible to create Foomatic pilot (...)". I'll try with new user.
* OdyX can't even add users...
* OdyX will reboot first.
* seaLne finds in confusing in ubiquity that you click on edinburgh and it sets the time to london, but knows why
<Riddell> seaLne: sssh
* seaLne wants a glasgow aswell :P
<MidMark> and is it normal that in manual partitioner with ubiquity disable keyboard at all?
<Riddell> MidMark: I think the embedding doesn't handle it properly
<Riddell> seaLne: what are you testing?
<seaLne> "critical error during ped_disk_new" when selecting manual partitioning
<seaLne> Riddell: dvd
<Riddell> erk, it crashed?
<seaLne> got that twice and then a sort of hung prepare partitions
<seaLne> let me reboot and try again
<Riddell> seaLne: error in qtparted or ubiquity?
<seaLne> qtparted i think
<Riddell> anything unusual about your hardware?
<seaLne> not really PIII 512Mb nv graphics card 6.4Gb disk
<seaLne> its my normal dev machine tho the hard disks change
<bddebian> Is it worth testing an install on this Dell Latitude laptop?
<seaLne> Riddell: got it again http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> that's not good
<Riddell> IDE disk?
<seaLne> trying a different hard disk just incase, i have a pile that i switch between
<seaLne> yep
<Riddell> very strange
<Riddell> you don't have LVM or something on that disk do you?
<seaLne> no
<Riddell> or RAID
<seaLne> nope, it just had a breezy install on it i think
<seaLne> Riddell: no problems with this hard disk, wonder what it didn't like about the previous, current disk had lvm on it aswell and it seems fine with that so far
<bddebian> OK, I have the Ubuntu desktop.  Now what? :-)
<crimsun> ?
<bddebian> I just booted my desktop CD :-)
<crimsun> enocontext
<Riddell> bddebian: live or installed?
<seaLne> oops spoke too soon: http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot2.png
<seaLne> nothing mounted
<Riddell> seaLne: any swaps on?
<bddebian> Riddell: Dunno.  I'm a little confused.  I selected Start or INstall Ubuntu :-)
<Riddell> bddebian: well are you running off the CD or off your hard disk?
<seaLne> Riddell: nope
<bddebian> Riddell: CD 
<Riddell> bddebian: then try an install
<bddebian> I am :)
<Riddell> seaLne: /proc/swaps is empty?
<bddebian> Sorry I'm being a smart-alec.  I'll shut up now
<seaLne> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> seaLne: try editing with standalone qtparted, see if it's still broken
<seaLne> Riddell: unfortunatly can't just now, late already for meeting some friends, i'll look tommorow morning
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept/kubuntu/ept_2.0.tar.gz
<bddebian> So we don't get an option to install kubuntu?  It's still a matter of installing Ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop?
<mornfall> and i'm switching to incremental development model for adept now :-)
<Riddell> bddebian: if you have an ubuntu CD yes
<Riddell> use a kubuntu CD if you want kubuntu
<Riddell> mornfall: thanks
<OdyX> Riddell: I still confirm bug 42965. sudo foomatic-cleanupdrivers is missing somewhere...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42965 in kdeprint "Can't add a printer in KDE: parser error?" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42965
<Riddell> OdyX: added to TODO list
<OdyX> Riddell: fine. Thanks.
<bddebian> I didn't see a kubuntu CD?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<bddebian> Gah, damnit
<MidMark> riddell don't want to push it, want to know only if Bug #45398 will be fixed for final release or not. It isn't important, just can confuse people
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45398 in qtparted "with a non-empty fat32 hard disk, after delete the partition it still says that it's non-empty" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45398
<Riddell> MidMark: I will be looking at qtparted but I suspect I won't get round to that
<MidMark> do you think it isn't qtparted?
<Riddell> oh it is qtparted
* OdyX smiles.
<yuriy> mornfall: (looking at bug #44202) isn't the point of having the deb-src lines in sources.list commented out so that adept/apt-get/aptitude don't check the source repos?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44202 in ept "Adept wastes bandwidth" [Wishlist,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44202
<yuriy> i realize you want to be consistent with apt-get, but shouldn't apt-get not check those as well (it does.)
<mornfall> umm
<mornfall> let me repeat
<mornfall> I DON'T CARE
<claydoh> lol
<mornfall> someone tell me that tens of thousands of users download deb-src index every day
<mornfall> from every mirror
<mornfall> it's not like it changes all the time in the stable distribution
<mornfall> and if it doesn't change, it's not downloaded
<mornfall> OH MY
<mornfall> it's fscking 300 kilobytes for dapper
<mornfall> that's not a bugreport that's an insult
<yuriy> mornfall: my bad, i had one of them not commented, so adept/apt-get/aptitude do do it correctly.  and i'll be POLITE and tell the user to make sure they are commented out/disabled in adept
<yuriy> the bug report was written poorly, but IMHO if it was indeed using sources.list incorrectly that would certainly be a bug.
<mornfall> it's using sources.list correctly
<yuriy> yup :)
<mornfall> if the reporter doesn't have enough respect to me to do some research or file useful reports and not overinflate severity, i don't feel obliged to respect him either
<marseillai> mornfall: if i report you something about adept? will you hurt me ?
<marseillai> :)
<mornfall> marseillai: maybe :-)
<marseillai> lol
<mornfall> marseillai: i only screw people as much as they screw up their reports
<marseillai> mornfall: when using adept i got this messages before every dpkg-action : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/737494 don't know if it's a bug or not
<marseillai> so i prefer ask you if i have to report or no?
<mornfall> marseillai: unfortunately, i  hit that as well and have no idea what to do about it :\
<marseillai> oki
<mornfall> it's a problem if you would want to use x-based debconf frontend
<marseillai> i had the same thing with my debian sid! i made a mistake when upgrade dpkg and it did that ....
<mornfall> apparently, it only breaks for some people
<Riddell> looks like debconf is trying to use the kde frontend
<mornfall> Riddell: which is fine, but it should be allowed to connect...
<mornfall> unless kdesu screws something up
<Riddell> more than likely
<marseillai> mornfall: it does it on a breezy upgrade and a DF6 install ...
<mornfall> marseillai: i suppose it doesn't happen *everywhere* since i have seen a screenshot of kdebconf running from adept
<mornfall> i would have to dissect kdesu i suppose
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> so you know the problem! I don't have to report ?
<mornfall> whatever you prefer
<mornfall> if you report, it's less likely it is forgotten
<bddebian> Damnit, now I have to download a kubuntu CD
<mornfall> on the other hand, i suppose it's kdesu problem
<mornfall> so it should be filed with kdesu
<mornfall> and there, i won't notice it
<mornfall> you could file against kdesu and assign to me
<marseillai> Riddell: where is located moc 4.0 in kubuntu ????
<marseillai> I only find  this one Qt Meta Object Compiler version 26 (Qt 3.3.6)
* bddebian grabs a kubuntu iso
<marseillai> Riddell: for edgy is it possible to dream about a kubuntu-live-dvd with ubiquity, every langage pack, aibility to dist-upgrade if there is an active connection, aibility to choose package to install, configure repository to enable (universe/multiverse/restricted/plf), ask installation for restricted format, ask installation and configuration for graphic card (aka ati and nvidia) ??? ar is it a pure dream ?
<Riddell> marseillai: dapper DVD has all language packs and ubiquity on it
<marseillai> Riddell: yes but not the features i was talking about ....
<Riddell> marseillai: moc is in one of the qt4 packages
<marseillai> yes i install it ..
<marseillai> all the libqt4 package
<marseillai> i'll try to look where it can be
* Riddell spots http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/
<yuriy> what's a good place to start a wiki page and spec? wiki.kubuntu.org/YuriyKozlov/KDEGuidanceWine or just wiki.../KDEGuidanceWine or wiki.../KubuntuSummerOfCode2006/...
* OdyX don't know what to think: http://www.kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/a_bad_taste_in_the_mouth_detailed_ubuntu_patch_review.html
<marseillai> Riddell: do you know where is locate moc for qt4 ? i only find moc 3.3.6
<marseillai> /usr/bin/moc-qt4
<marseillai> find
<marseillai> :)
<pygi> Riddell, would something like Alacarte be useful to Kubuntu?
<Riddell> yuriy: top level
<Riddell> yuriy: have you registered it in launchpad?
<Riddell> pygi: remind me again what that is
<pygi> Riddell, menu editor
<Riddell> we already have kmenuedit
<Riddell> userinterface could do with some improvements of course
<yuriy> Riddell: not yet
<pygi> hm,ok
<yuriy> ooh found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BetterIntegratedWineSpec
<mornfall> Riddell: well, there's at least one thing that can go to edgy as far as adept goes :)
<mornfall> Riddell: i'm almost done splitting up the package to -common, -installer, -manager, -notifier and -updater
<Riddell> mornfall: good idea
* Riddell throws http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/newsite/ at the channel
<mornfall> well, possibly other things...
<mornfall> ah, and i renamed the source package to "adept"
<mornfall> it may be that it is ported to new apt-front before edgy
<mornfall> and some polish issues can be solved
<mornfall> i will kick out all user strings from apt-front as well, so translating adept should be straightforward for 2.1
<Riddell> I'm doing a breezy -> dapper update just now, and an estimated time to go would be pretty handy
<Riddell> oh and the single mouse button mac users have been complaining about having to right click to enable stuff in Manage Repositories
<OdyX> Riddell: that's bad.. Isn't there a keyboard combination
<OdyX> ?
* claydoh wonders if it is possible to sort of make the Kubuntu logo have a bit more "shape", abit more like the Kubuntu text graphic?
* claydoh is *not* a graphics guy
<claydoh> thelogo is a bit "flat" compared to the new text
<claydoh> if that makes any sense
<claydoh> love the colors, I dig blues quite a bit :)
<marseillai> new kat works fine!!!!!
<marseillai> indexer does a great job
<marseillai> system is usable during indexation
<Riddell> which new?
<marseillai> kat is being recoded
<marseillai> and i'm currently svn
<marseillai> and i can tell it works fine
<marseillai> there many work to do
<marseillai> but it works fine
<marseillai> daemon and search
<marseillai> i've ask if it'll be ready for edgy and dev told me he'll try to have at least a beta in two month
<nixternal> how come there isn't a kubuntu laptop testing community like there is in ubuntu?
<nixternal> wrong channel
<nixternal> sorry
<OculusAquilae> marseillai: nice
<Riddell> nixternal: because canonical never put kubuntu in the laptop testing team's contracts and because nobody has taken the inititive to start one
<nixternal> ahhhh...well i have been testing on a couple of laptops thinking there was one ready...i don't know where to post the information
<Riddell> nixternal: where would you post it for ubuntu?
<nixternal> dapper flight 7 that is
<nixternal> ubuntu-laptop under the specifications area
<OculusAquilae> why not making a new kubuntu laptop testing team 
<Riddell> nixternal: URL?
<nixternal> where they have the laptop testing table
<nixternal> one sec...it is on the laptop ;)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<nixternal> that is where the info is concerning the testing...the rest is about as confusing as getting microsoft to run my dishwasher w/o crashing
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaTecraM2  right
<Riddell> question is do we want to put kubuntu on the same page somehow, or on separate pages
<nixternal> Riddell: i would go with a seperate page. there is a lot with kubuntu and ubuntu getting thrown together that might be confusing for some
<Riddell> yes, although they should have links to each page
<nixternal> sure. but i like the blue kubuntu theme a little better ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: please put your data on LaptopTestingTeam/MyModelKubuntu and we'll see how it looks
<nixternal> it could become usefull with edgy
<nixternal> i can do that Riddell
<nixternal> no problem
<OdyX> Riddell: about http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/newsite/ <- I was doing something very similar though
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> heya
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about opening a kubuntu pastebin?
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<OdyX> apachelogger: it's easy, and done..
<apachelogger> as in _real_ kubuntu pastebin ;-)
<OdyX> apachelogger: ah... well...
<apachelogger> interated into kubuntu.org etc.
<OdyX> apachelogger: what's the interest ? apart of "look" ?
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> at least from my point of view
<apachelogger> http://paste.bit-freaks.net/
<OdyX> Well.. That's fine...
<marseillai> 8000 files indexed in less than half an hour! it tooks more than a night to do the same thing with beagle ....
<Riddell> marseillai: what's the user interface like?
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> for the moment there's no user interface
<marseillai> only daemon running in background and a text-box for search content!
<marseillai> the next stage is to polish the daemon and do the interface
<Riddell> no user interface would be the best thing actually, it should be integrated with konqueror
<marseillai> Riddell: it's exactly what he wants
<Riddell> perfect :)
<marseillai> I tell you what he think about front end :
<marseillai> [23:22]  <vandenoever> i'm relying on other people for that
<OdyX> Riddell: Just a beginning: http://didier.raboud.com/share/temp/kubuntu.org.png
<nixternal`afk> gotta get some work done
<marseillai> [23:22]  <vandenoever> i do make it easy for any kde app to access the engine
<OdyX> Riddell: do you wan't me to prepare integration of yours in wiki and stuff ?
<OdyX> well.. it's done :-(
<OdyX> Riddell: I'd make titles a little darker.
<Riddell> OdyX: keep that design around, we'll use it for edgy if nothing else
<OdyX> Riddell: you won't change the actual with yours ?
<OdyX> Riddell: I'll polish it for Edgy then
<Riddell> I've no time just now
<Riddell> only 4 months to edgy!
<Riddell> and a week
<OdyX> Sure. So it'll stay "as is" for Dapper ?
<OdyX> Well.. I could do integration if you want (and give me access).
<Riddell> I can't give access to website, and I have no access to wiki or shipit which are the other two that need updated
<OdyX> pfiouh... Ok.
<OdyX> Good try though
<Riddell> I could put it in a bzr archive so other people can change it and I could sync from them
<Riddell> but not today
<OdyX> Riddell: well. If you do, ping me...
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Does anyone knows where the display suspend time of system settings is saved because it is always resetted to 30 minutes?
<Burgundavia> anybody know who loic2 on the wiki?
<Riddell> pef?
<Riddell> dunno, where did you find him?
<Burgundavia> we is doing odd things on the wiki
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<Burgundavia> s/we/he
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/loic  <-- kubuntu's loic
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi Riddell.  Hows things going?
<Riddell> release candidate is out
<bddebian> Cool
<Riddell> I think dapper is going to be a great release
<bddebian> Yeah, it looks nice.  Both kubuntu and Ubuntu
<imbrandon> yea i totaly agree
<imbrandon> morning bddebian Riddell
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
* claydoh uses his last blamk cd for the rc :) too late to go buy more tonite
<imbrandon> heh
<claydoh> I do want to say you folks are doing an amazing job w/kubuntu 
<bddebian> Yes, they are :-)
<imbrandon> Riddell: hows your new google soc guy ;)
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: hi, how about avahi-utils  :)
<imbrandon> freeflying|away: thought i gave that to ya, hold on lemme grab the diff
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: well 
<imbrandon> http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/devel/dapper/avahi.debdiff
<imbrandon> sorry for being so late, thought i gave you the link before i went to sleep yesterday
<freeflying|away> imbrandon: I'd upload it soon, thanks
<crimsun> freeflying|away: you have main privs?
<freeflying|away> crimsun: avahi in universe
<Lathiat> avahi is in main
<imbrandon> avahi is main i think
<Lathiat> trentl@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache showsrc avahi|grep Direct
<Lathiat> Directory: pool/main/a/avahi
<freeflying|away> silly me
<bddebian>  apt-cache madison avahi ;-)
<imbrandon> heh
<Lathiat> ah yes madison
<Lathiat> forgot about that
<freeflying|away> avahi-utils is in universe, I'm right  :)
<bddebian> But the source is in main ;-)
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~$ apt-cache madison avahi-utils
<bddebian> avahi-utils | 0.6.10-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages
<bddebian>      avahi | 0.6.10-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<imbrandon> ouch
<freeflying|away> bddebian: around
<bddebian> Yo
<freeflying|away> bddebian: seems I can not upload avahi-utils, would you like sponsor my upload?
<bddebian> freeflying|away: I can't upload to main :-(  Sorry
<freeflying|away> bddebian: heh, avahi-utils in universe,but avahi is in main    
<freeflying|away> crimsun: around ?
<Lathiat> freeflying|away: yep but main standards still apply
<freeflying|away> http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/debdiff/avahi.debdiff
<poimen> !seen freeflying
<robotgeek> poimen: no ubotu here
<poimen> :(
<freeflying|away> poimen: hey
<poimen> hi
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: hi
<poimen> can we priv msg?
<freeflying|away> poimen: sure
<robotgeek> hey freeflying|away 
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: long to see you  :)
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: yeah, been busy
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatellite1735 <-- there she is, completely tested for Kubuntu
<nixternal> good night all
<Hobbsee> nixternal`zzz: good point, i should do that...
<nixternal`zzz> hehe
<nixternal`zzz> i am burnt
* Hobbsee unburns nixternal`zzz 
<nixternal`zzz> been testin' that bad boy all night...it took everything i threw at it...i am so happy i ran into kubuntu ;)
<nixternal`zzz> i even broke xorg so bad i confused myself...don't try attaching 2 screens to 1 display...doesn't work...hehe
<Hobbsee> wonder what it says...
<nixternal`zzz> i tried to force desktop extension for a card that will not do it...i was close...but i just couldn't get it
<vincentrc> Hi J.Riddel, are you there ? I'd like to talk to you about 2 bugs (release candidate). Is it the correct channel for this ?
<freeflying|away> vincentrc: what's wrong with RC
<vincentrc> Wait please. coming.
<vincentrc> Sorry, I tape very slowly (Lol !) please go on #kubuntu.
<seaLne> Riddell: just checked and qtparted gives the error i had ~1800 yesterday with the disk when run on its own
<imbrandon> he is speaking of malone bug #40596 ( taken from #kubuntu )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40596 in kde-systemsettings "(Dapper) Same reaction whatever option choosen in Desktop>Windows behavior>Actions in title bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40596
<seaLne> anyone getting OptionalError from launchpad every few page loads?
<imbrandon> seaLne, yea i thought it was just me
<imbrandon> maybe we should report in #launchpad
<Hobbsee> Riddell: horrible!
* Hobbsee beats Riddell up
<Riddell> err?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do you spell my nick???
<Riddell> vincentrc: hi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no idea, I always get confused about which letters are double and which aren't
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> hobbsee
<Riddell> fortunately most of the time I have tab completion
<Hobbsee> it's *not* a single b :P
<Hobbsee> and your blog is wrong :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for shame - most people can remember how to spell yours :P
<vincentrc> Hi JR
<Riddell> Hobbsee: except that before you arrived vincentrc didn't, which is why I didn't respond to him earlier :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm?
<Riddell> nixternal`zzz: lots of nice ticks there
<vincentrc> Riddel : What do thing about this ? Can you confirm ? (if you have some time)
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: hey
<marseillai> so! after a night of testing : kat daemon and kat searching klient works really fine! it's almost ready for a beta test .... 
<marseillai> it kills beagle on much features
<freeflying> Riddell: avahi-utils has two entries in menu, shall we fix it?
<marseillai> through one in system and one in utilitaires
<Riddell> freeflying: it's in universe, go ahead
<vincentrc> Riddell : There was something else about the live CD (RC) : you have to do Ctrl + Alt + Backspace in order to the screen resolution modifications take effect. Should I report on launchpad ?
<Riddell> although source is in main, but I can upload
<Riddell> vincentrc: yes, report under kde-guidance package
<freeflying> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/debdiff/avahi.debdiff
<vincentrc> Ok
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> is it normal that guidance only works at the second boot here?
<Hobbsee> hi OculusAquilae 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: nope
<Riddell> which module?
<OculusAquilae> Display
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: could you give some more info about what you are seeing?
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: there was this text saying you that it couldn't be loaded (now its my second boot and it works)
<OculusAquilae> the same that comes if you change the code and reinstall it
<OculusAquilae> i think
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: kde-systemsettings said that it could not load the display module?
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> right after installation of the RC 
<OculusAquilae> from desktop-cd
<_Sime> I'll be able to test that in a minute... (just installed the RC)
<OculusAquilae> ok
<vincentrc> Riddell : Done : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/46734
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46734 in kde-guidance "(Kubuntu Dapper RC, Live CD only) Screen resolution modifications take effect only after Ctrl + Alt + Backspace." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<vincentrc> Sorry to bother you again with this bug (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/40596), somebody told me it was too late to solve it. Is it true (I had reported it a long time ago) ? Can somebody confirm this bug, or is it only happening on my computer.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40596 in kde-systemsettings "(Dapper) Same reaction whatever option choosen in Desktop>Windows behavior>Actions in title bar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<seaLne> having kubuntu-desktop removed during breezy upgrade means you miss out on quite a lot of packages
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: the display modules starts up ok.
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: hm
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: and the resolution change in fact does not work correctly.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: I also saw this problem recently when I switched over to a new nvidia card (from ATI).
<OculusAquilae> hm
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: it is something to do with X11 and nvidia.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: and the RandR extension.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: wine couldn't change res either.
* OculusAquilae has a nvidia-card
* OdyX too
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: I really don't know what we can do about it.
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: did the resolution-change work with the module of KDE for Display things?
* Hobbsee growls at supertux being too hard!
<OculusAquilae> Hobbsee: :) right, it is too hard :)
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: don't know. But wine uses the same x extension, and it had trouble too. I also tried the xrandr command.
<Hobbsee> got it!!!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> nyah to those painful grey things!
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: what about the krandr-thing for kicker?
<OculusAquilae> it works
<_Sime> yeah, it works now, So does guidance and xrandr.
<_Sime> i'm using the nvidia driver BTW
* OculusAquilae too
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: now xrandr works but guidance still doesn't. :-/
<_Sime> grrr
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: hm, here it works , but it seems that the monitor config of this module don't write the size of the monitor into the xorg.conf, so it can't choose bigger resolutions
<OculusAquilae> I choose 1280x1024 but this resolution is not in my xorg.conf and then it isn't possible to select it
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: now guidance works too. Everything suddenly works.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: your monitor is probably Plug n Play, and it is not being detected propertly at boot time.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: try selecting a monitor manually in systemsettings.
<_Sime> OculusAquilae: and restart X
<seaLne> is there a "problems with dapper" wiki page?
<seaLne> ah https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<seaLne> is linked but dosen't exist
<Riddell> linked from where?
<seaLne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<OculusAquilae> _Sime: ok now it works
<OculusAquilae> but its 17" so i switch back to 1024x768 :)
<Riddell> seaLne: ah, that's foor final I think, but please do start off that known problems page
<seaLne> k
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.kubuntu.org
<seaLne> is there a wiki way to link to a bug?
<Riddell> just URL I tihnk
<MrFaber> hi all
<freeflying> Riddell: did you get the debdiff of avahi
<MrFaber> Is this bug known? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/46739
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46739 in kde-systemsettings "monitor power off time isn't saved" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> freeflying: yep, I'll ask to upload it along with a couple others I'm preparing
<MrFaber> It happens for a long time but I though that this is a widely known bug.
<freeflying> Riddell: thx, we can upload to universe now?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, if other MOTU agree
<MrFaber> Can this be fixed until release?
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> MrFaber: report it to kde-guidance and see what _Sime says
<MrFaber> at least the power off time, the display bug isn't important
<MrFaber> Riddell: in channel kde-guidance?
<Riddell> MrFaber: package kde-guidance, not kde-systemsettings
<MrFaber> Riddell: ups, sorry
<MrFaber> done
<Hobbsee> you know, it'd be cool if we could package basic cli help with edgy, too...seems that people need it...
<MrFaber> _Sime: you there?
* Hobbsee mutters about more people commenting out all of their sources lists, and wondering why their things dont work.
<MrFaber> Riddell: btw thx :)
<_Sime> MrFaber: hi
<MrFaber> _Sime: Do you know this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/46742 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46742 in kde-guidance "monitor power off time isn't saved" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<MrFaber> hi _Sime :)
<_Sime> MrFaber: yeah I just read it.
<_Sime> MrFaber: ok, the first thing you can do is open up a konsole and run systemsettings from there so that you can see any error messages,
<MrFaber> _Sime: ok
<MrFaber> open /dev/mem: Permission denied
<MrFaber> VESA BIOS Extensions not detected.
<MrFaber> _Sime: 
<MrFaber> _Sime: When I change it this is posted. BTW it looks like changed setting but if I restart X it is resetted to 30 minutes.
<_Sime> MrFaber: what gets posted?
<MrFaber> _Sime: ok, I paste the whole output in pastebin
<MrFaber> one second
<MrFaber> _Sime: http://pastebin.ca/59015
<MrFaber> _Sime: its changes the time but only for session
<_Sime> MrFaber: that looks normal to me.
<MrFaber> _Sime: hm, and it overwrites laptop mode setting. Where is the power off time saved?
<MrFaber> _Sime: please post where the setting is saved so I can change it with a script on every start
<MrFaber> _Sime: thx for checking - bbl
<_Sime> MrFaber: the setting is set with xset. I'm not sure who or what actually saves it between logins.
<_Sime> MrFaber: I'll do a test here.
<_Sime> MrFaber: the setting is being automatically saved after log out for me.
<_Sime> MrFaber: what are laptop-mode settings?
<imbrandon> Riddell, or Hobbsee, any idea why i would not get any printers on my printer list ( see screenshot http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/printer.png )
<imbrandon> upto date dapper , just made sure everyting is updated
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: The requested URL /misc/printer.png was not found on this server.
<imbrandon> sorry http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/printerlist.png
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: that's there again?
* Hobbsee declares CUPS evil.
<imbrandon> it sees the printer on the port etc, just cant choose a driver ;)
<imbrandon> guess so, dident know it was there before
<imbrandon> is there an easy fix i can do ?
<Hobbsee> i had that, then got cups updates...
<imbrandon> i just made sure i had all updates , so if there is one its not in the rpos yet
<imbrandon> repos
<imbrandon> grr just when i need to print some stuff too lol
* imbrandon pokes the cupsd gods
<Hobbsee> hehe
<imbrandon> poke'em with one of your super pokes in the ribs Hobbsee ;)
* Hobbsee agrees with Sho, that printers are the spawn of the devil, and that CUPS is therefore evil, and should not be entered into.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.
<imbrandon> hahaha , thats the only way ( well that and my winxp theme ) i got my mother to let me switch her computer to linux ( hp printer support ) 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> you see my new tux start button ? 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ewww...hadnt noticed how xp-ish it was, until you mentioned that...
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what theme are you using on that?
<imbrandon> thats a good thing, transparency ;)
<Hobbsee> window deco is plastic, i assume - standard blue theme?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,  one i've made, havent got it packaged up
<Hobbsee> ah...is that it...
<imbrandon> yea kwin deco and kbfx are the main changes
<imbrandon> plastik is the widgets
<Riddell> imbrandon: works for me
<Riddell> imbrandon: is the mouse cursor a busy cursor?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: try removing all your printers, then adding htem again.
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> its a normal cursur, it  says "loading driver list .... " or similar for like 3 seconds then go's blank
<imbrandon> with a normal cursor like its wanting me to select from the list , but obviouisly i cant do
<imbrandon> what package should i remove and reinstall to see if that helps .... cupsd ?
<imbrandon> err cupsys ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you can try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<imbrandon> did that ;(
<imbrandon> before i came in here
<Hobbsee> odd
* Hobbsee prods Riddell - were you able to reproduce?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, you have a printer ? try it  ....... if your brave heh
* Hobbsee isnt brave enough to lose her only printer again.
<Hobbsee> well, one of two...
<Hobbsee> there's stuff in the mailing lists about cups being borked again, it seems
<imbrandon> heh i dunt wanna install windows just to print something lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope, I can happily remove and add again
<imbrandon> whoa hmmm wonder whats diffrent on my system
* Hobbsee wonders whether she wants to be brave
<Riddell> imbrandon: try purging cupsys and reinstalling it and the other stuff that depends on it
<imbrandon> Riddell, anything else i can check to help ?
<imbrandon> kk will do, back in a few when thats done
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: checking it
<Hobbsee> MODEL:HP Color LaserJet 4500
<imbrandon> Riddell, should i manualy delete these files ......
<imbrandon>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                                                                     [ ok ] 
<imbrandon> Purging configuration files for cupsys ...
<imbrandon> dpkg - warning: while removing cupsys, directory `/var/cache/cups' not empty so not removed.
<imbrandon> dpkg - warning: while removing cupsys, directory `/var/run/cups' not empty so not removed.
<imbrandon> before reinstalling ?
<Riddell> make sure cupsys isn't running and remove those directories
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> hmmm....this kde print wizard doesnt force you to use kdesu
<Hobbsee> so you cant load any new drivers
<imbrandon> you can hit the admin button
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> yeah, it added again...
<imbrandon> whooo hooo worked this time .... wonder what got borked on my sys
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's CUPS - heisenburg bugs are to be expected.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would it take to get rid of  that darned certificate message for accessing wiki.kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> fix konqueror to remember it, poke sysadmin to get a certificate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: happens in firefox too
<imbrandon> firefox does it too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's sysadmin
<Hobbsee> ?
<Riddell> probably znarl, but I'll poke him
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay, cool, thanks
* Hobbsee shoots her sound.  
<Hobbsee> bad sound!
<jsgotangco> wooo
* jsgotangco dances madly
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco 
<Hobbsee> what 'cha dancing over?
* jsgotangco hugs Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs back, but does not dance
<jsgotangco> i just installed Kubuntu again after a year
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: yay!  arent you one of those edubuntu-type-people though?
<Hobbsee> or do you have multiple machines?
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: i wrote some stuff for Kubuntu-docs back then
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: ah...i see...i see :)
<jsgotangco> but im very much a gnome person
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: but i like what i see now :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jsgotangco> seriously..this is a quantum leap
* Hobbsee feels like she's going back thru time.
* Hobbsee is seeing blog posts about ubuntu starting, and them not having a kde developer :P
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> i gotta check my laptop if it got to capture all the stuff
<pygi> hey jsgotangco :)
<jsgotangco> pygi: hey :)
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<jsgotangco> hi
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian (again)
<bddebian> heh
* Riddell suspects Hobbsee of reading his old blog posts
* Hobbsee declares Riddell correct
<Hobbsee> they're very interesting, you know
* Hobbsee likes reading blogs - as long as she doesnt have to write the damned things.
<Hobbsee> and maybe i can cope with appearing in them :P
<Hobbsee> perhaps.
<Riddell> ah hah, Hobbsee can be our model for the image to go with the dapper release announcement
* Hobbsee snorts
* Hobbsee makes a mental note *not* to tell ajmitch_ that.
<Hobbsee> seeing as he will have a camera when he's over here
<imbrandon> send a kubuntu cd with him too ;)
<imbrandon> done deal ........ *hides*
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i'd like one of them - it wouldnt get to NZ before he flies here though
<\sh> kubuntu pr0n nice ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at \sh 
* Hobbsee wonders what to do...
* Hobbsee wonders about pounding him into many little bits, and then stomping on them.
<seaLne> stabbing is always good
<Hobbsee> seaLne: hehe - want the honours?
<\sh> I would model for the release announcement but I think I'm not the type of model riddell wants to have ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jsgotangco> Riddell: is kubuntu going to have a separate release annoucement? I thought we're going to all-in-one route?
<seaLne> "kubuntu - linux for hetrosexuals" :P
<Riddell> jsgotangco: it'll be separate for the final thing yes
<jsgotangco> ahh k
* jsgotangco makes a note on that
* apokryphos hopes Kubuntu actually gets mention on /. this time
<\sh> seaLne: metrosexuals ;)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: help it out a bit?  :P
* jsgotangco prefers digg lately
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm sure you dont want me as a model either :P  I'm not that pretty
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: sure; I'll be swarming the channels on release right before and after my egzam ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee still cant think of a punishment good enough for \sh :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: this is punishment enough http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/v/shermannpics/Karlsruhe2006/20060518PaulsAbschied/P1000333.JPG.html
<Hobbsee> haha
<\sh> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, stick that as the model pic...
* OdyX smiles.
* imbrandon looks for that rhino pick
<\sh> Hobbsee: http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/v/Linuxtag2006/P1000274.JPG.html
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe
<\sh> 2 of the new kubuntu council members are on this picture
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it'll be entirely obvious though, when i actually get to a conference about (k)ubuntu - very few women - especially not of  my age...
<imbrandon> hahah true
<Hobbsee> \sh: want to enlighten us on who they are?
<imbrandon> who is that \sh
<imbrandon> the female is too old to be Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has no passport.
<imbrandon> can you even get one yet?
<\sh> Hobbsee: left front: Amu, left behind amu is allee,  right front: zerlinna, right back: raphink
<Hobbsee> i can, but if  i wait till i'm over 18, then i can get a 10 year one...
<jsgotangco> ahh its been a year since i last saw amu
<imbrandon> ahhh ok Hobbsee wasent sure on teh au rules for them
* Hobbsee thinks zerlinna should be the model, not me!
<apokryphos> does amu still not work on the live cd?
<apokryphos> or desktop cd now, I should say
<\sh> apokryphos: he is doing the kubuntu.de releases for new software etc. he did as well the linuxtag dvd
<\sh> http://photos.shermann.blogweb.de/v/Linuxtag2006/P1000254.JPG.html <= kwwii and amu @ indian restaurant
<apokryphos> ah yes, I remember reading that
<apokryphos> cool :)
<imbrandon> there should be a pic database somewhere for all the kubuntu members ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hehe.  with labels.
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> the UDU and UBZ pics are pretty good - with labels...
* apokryphos recommends flickr :P
<Riddell> launchpad.net/people has hackergotchis
<imbrandon> flickr is nice
<Riddell> but a kubuntu group photo would be cool
<imbrandon> yea Riddell pic like these
<\sh> apokryphos: flickr is not nice enough...the pictures are not big enough after upload 
<imbrandon> brb i gott hit the store
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, send me a plane ticket :P
* imbrandon gimps a group photo togather
<apokryphos> \sh: you can keep the original size (though I think it's not displayed for normal accounts). There's always a "large image" option, which is something like 1000xbleh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh.  good luck.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no...wait...do you actually have a picture of me at all?
<imbrandon> ummm now that i think about it nope
* imbrandon feels left out *again*
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> hold on Hobbsee brb , i got to hit the store
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: few do, i wouldnt worry.
<imbrandon_gonesh> brb
* Hobbsee laughs at the idea of kde people taking over motu
<\sh> apokryphos: for the non paying people as well?
<apokryphos> free users get the following sizes available http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=149765727&size=o
<apokryphos> (up to 1200x900). If the album owner has a "pro" account, then whoever views the picture... there'll always be the option to see original resolution, however large it is
<\sh> I stay with my own gallery ;)
<apokryphos> I use my own gallery script too, but mainly because I'm lazy
<apokryphos> flickr is really good because of the options available for it (kipi-plugins, kflickr). Camera -> album in 30 secs
<apokryphos> and the organisation tools are pretty damn excellent, if I may say so. Some awesome javascript wizards there
* Lure is famous now - he got to Riddell's blog ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe.  Riddell managed to spell your nick right?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Lure> name not, but nick yes ;-)
<Lure> blog editor probably does not support tab ;-)
<OdyX> Lure: it doesn't seem to support uppercase...
<Hobbsee> Lure: having names on pages that other people read is bad.
* Hobbsee is glad that only her nick got up there.
* Lure too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: my mis-spelling could have been a deliberate attempt to respect your privacy
* Lure got fridge exposure with name :(
<Lure> Riddell: good one ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's true - nah, i dont mind people using my nick :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice try :P
<robotgeek> i'm all over the interweb anyways, too late for remorse :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: same here - my nick, not my name.
<Hobbsee> Riddell:  i come up enough in google that any misspelling of my name would be repointed to the correct version.
<Lure> Riddell: btw, who is upstream maintainer for knetworkconf? In case we do not get network guidance for Edgy, I would like to get WPA/WPA2 support in knetworkconf for people who do not want knetworkmanager...
<Riddell> Lure: Juan Luis Baptiste <juan.baptiste@kdemail.net>
<Riddell> I've told him I'll put in the current kubuntu patches soon
<Hobbsee> does anyone happen to know when i'm supposed to be working tomorrow?
<OdyX> Riddell: almost... OdyX <- uppercase at last too... :D
<OdyX> Hobbsee: at 2.
<Hobbsee> OdyX: serious?  i really have no idea...
* Hobbsee wrote it down, somewhere.
<OdyX> Hobbsee: not at all.
<jeroenvrp> hi guys
<Hobbsee> darn.
<Hobbsee> hi jeroenvrp 
<jeroenvrp> great RC
<jeroenvrp> one question: why is CUPS a dependancy of almost any application?
<jeroenvrp> I dont want cups, I have a paperless office :-)
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: good question
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: thanks, and now the answers ;-)
<OdyX> next question jeroenvrp
<OdyX> :D
<jeroenvrp> no thats the only one
<OdyX> woops
<OdyX> ;-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: cupsys isn't, libcups probably will be
<OdyX> Well. Can't you let cups, desactivated ?
<jeroenvrp> I just installed kubuntu-desktop, to make sure I've got all new things and now am nusy going to strip tjinks, like raid, bluetooth, laptop things and printer support
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: yes indeed
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: yes than I have to dsiable it 
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: that'it...
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: the only inconveniant would be the place it takes.
<jeroenvrp> OdyX: yes I know, but I like to clean it up a little bit
<OdyX> jeroenvrp: well.. We all want.. :D Compile all your apps removing cups dependancy then 
<OdyX> :D
* jeroenvrp slaps OdyX with his compile tools
<seaLne> its ok they aren't installed by default
<OdyX> :P
<Hobbsee> night all...
<MrFaber> _Sime: with laptop-mode you can define different power off times for working on battery or with ac adapter, but I haven't set 30 minutes in laptop mode
<\sh> oh did I tell you that kubuntu.de has now "planet.kubuntu.de" ?
<apokryphos> cool
<Riddell> \sh: nice
<Riddell> can anyone get to http://picasa.google.com/linux/ ?
<Hobbsee> Not Found
<Hobbsee> The requested URL /linux/ was not found on this server.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no
<freeflying|away> Riddell: it's not native linux application
<\sh> Hobbsee: no available for europe and other non american people
<Hobbsee> \sh: what?  urgh!
<freeflying|away> Riddell: picasa+ wine + mshtml 
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: can get the direct link for you
<apokryphos> http://picasa.google.com.nyud.net:8080/linux/
<robotgeek> http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/pool/non-free/p/picasa/picasa_2.2.2820-5_i386.deb 
<Riddell> so the web pages don't work outside the US but you can wget the .deb fine
<Riddell> that's very daft
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's the idea
<apokryphos> no actual idea why it's only available in US only, too. As some /. noted, Windoze version is available anywhere.
* apokryphos hopes using wine for applications doesn't become a trend
<Hobbsee> same with those dreaded windows programs too, you know - you can get the dir link after going thru the activatoin process - then just post the link.  extremely daft.
<apokryphos> is Picasa really Qt though?
<Riddell> apokryphos: no, that's google earth
<apokryphos> heard someone say it, then heard someone say in ubuntu-offtopic that it's definitely not
<apokryphos> ..and then I see this blog http://cartman-kde.blogspot.com/2006/05/google-is-clueless.html
<jeroenvrp> mm laptop-mode has also a systemwide dependency
<jeroenvrp> I don't have a laptop, so... can I disablem it?
<apokryphos> Riddell: interesting. Funny with a blog title about Google being clueless =)
<imbrandon_gonesh> kubuntu - "kollaboration to the core"  ;)
<Hobbsee> wb imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
* imbrandon had to go get ome smokes and strwberry milk
<imbrandon> some*
<Hobbsee> bleck.  smokes.
<bddebian> Yummy
<Hobbsee> nice strawberry milk though :P
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm really off to bed this time...night all...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if you're any good with xine and alsa and amarok, #kubuntu needs you
<imbrandon> looks like they got it before i got in there, heh, was updating my blog ( FINALY )
<nixternal> good mornin'...i am gettin' up, hobbsee is goin' to sleep..this is what i call an aroudnt he clock operation...and imbrandon the code monkey has been up for 4 days straight :)
<imbrandon> lol nah
<nixternal> i went to sleep 6 hours ago and your were still up..hehe
<bddebian> heh
* imbrandon is actualy on almost the same schedule as hobbsee even though i'm on the other side of the globe
<nixternal> put down the keyboard and step away form the machine ;D
<imbrandon> its about my bed time thats for sure
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<bddebian> What the heck is the difference between the ksimus.desktop and the ksimus-execute.desktop?
<OdyX> "-execute" ?
<Riddell> bddebian: where?
<bddebian> Riddell: Inside the source.
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~/devel/ksimus$ dpkg-deb -c ksimus_0.3.6-2-10ubuntu2_i386.deb |grep desktop
<bddebian> -rw-r--r-- root/root       357 2002-08-05 17:44:00 ./usr/share/applnk/Applications/ksimus.desktop
<bddebian> -rw-r--r-- root/root       395 2002-08-05 17:44:00 ./usr/share/applnk/Applications/ksimus-execute.desktop
<bddebian> -rw-r--r-- root/root       130 2002-08-05 17:44:00 ./usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-ksimus.desktop
<bddebian> And in the source, they look pretty much identical
<bddebian> Man, I am going to kill this poor Dell laptop installing every derivative of Ubuntu on it..
<jsgotangco> heh this has 4
<bddebian> Well Live CD and Live Install seemed to work great for me
<jjesse> that's good news, haven't had a chance to download them yet myself as i am !high speed internet (dial up connection for awhile) :(
<bddebian> :-(
<jjesse> Riddell: i sent you the pictures you were missing for the chapter
<Riddell> jjesse: thanks, I'll see if I can upload them (it'll need approval)
<jjesse> Riddell: it shouldn't be too hard ot get approval should it?
<Riddell> jjesse: no
<jjesse> ok, let me know what else i can do to help
<pascalFR> hello
<pascalFR> bug 42232
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42232 in kdepim "all contacts lost - address book resource truncated to zero" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42232
<pascalFR> this is really a showstopper for me ... 
<toma> pascalFR: which version of kdelibs are you using?
<toma> i recall the fix got in at version 3.5.2.
<pascalFR> toma: 3.5.2-0ubuntu18
<toma> pascalFR: so far you are the only reporter of this problem with 3.5.2 as far as i can see, in the br and upstream report
<toma> pascalFR: not sure what to do
<pascalFR> toma: humm strange ... then I'll try with a clean .kde       strangely kde upgrades have always lead to problems with old .kde
<pascalFR> toma: or maybe my  vcs file  is corrupted somewhere and triggers another bug
<toma> pascalFR: never had problems with that, since 3.1.4 when i started with kde.
<toma> pascalFR: possible
<pascalFR> toma: for example  on some entries   firstname lastname  combinaison  only appears when I edit then save the entry
<pascalFR> toma: in the listing columns they call  formatted name
<yuriy_> when i go to the kubuntu wiki, opera tells me The server's name "wiki.kubuntu.org" does not match the certificate's name "wiki.ubuntu.com".
<nixternal`chores> that is due to wiki.kubuntu.org just using ubuntu.org's ssl certificate for the good ol' https...they need to get their own in order for it to go away
<Tm_M> hey
<Tm_M> whats up
<yuriy_> nixternal`chores: i realize that, i was hoping "they"= somebody here who can go fix it
<Riddell> I've had more complaints about that in the last week than in the last month or two since it was launched
<Riddell> I've put in a request with the sysadmins to fix it
<Riddell> MiKiX!
<Riddell> everyone: welcome our new summer of code student
<MiKiX> good evening everybody
<Riddell> MiKiX: so, you'll be writing our super cool floppy disk and USB formatting tool?
<MiKiX> yes
<Riddell> MiKiX: have you coded in qt/KDE before?
<MiKiX> yes, some program with qt3 and qt4 (a  picture viewer, a network simulator...)
<Riddell> ah, wonderful
<Riddell> in C++?
<MiKiX> yes
<Riddell> MiKiX: are you in England?
<pygi> MiKiX, hey, welcome :)
<MiKiX> now, yes, I finish a project at teesside university and I come back in france during june
<marseillai> another french kde developer! :) the french kde-community is really strong! :)
<Riddell> french kubuntu community certainly is
<Riddell> MiKiX: you could pop in and visit us at our developers summit in Paris next month
<Riddell> MiKiX: do you think you'll use qt3 or qt4?
<MiKiX> I think I will use QT4
<Riddell> good plan
<Riddell> MiKiX: have you put a spec into launchpad/the wiki?
<MiKiX> I will put the spec in my blog this week ens
<Riddell> MiKiX: can you add a column to the table KubuntuSummerOfCode2006 and link to it when you do
<Riddell> MiKiX: when do you think you'll start work on this?
<MiKiX> I think I will start to work on next tuesday
<Riddell> MiKiX: have you had any thoughts about user interface design?
<MiKiX> I think I will try to make about the same user interface as kformat
<Riddell> you should pass the UI by a usability person at some point, canonical's usability guy is mpt
<Riddell> it would be good to have the application launched in the right click menu of media:/ rather than from the k-menu
<MiKiX> yes, I try to add autodetecton to launched it when a media non formatted is inserted
<MiKiX> I find some information about solid to do this but this library isn't finished
<Riddell> that's a good idea
<Riddell> well I think I'm out of questions for just now
<Riddell> I'd like short weekly reports by e-mail of progress
<Riddell> and do hang around on IRC, it's our natural medium
<Riddell> oh and tvo was last years student, he might be able to give you some tips
<MiKiX> ok, I will try to stay connect when I can in IRC and thank you for the pseudo of the two last year student
<LeeJunFan> yay! I figured out why kde can't mount floppies, and made it work!
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: how?
<LeeJunFan> I updated the bug in lauchpad, apparently udev is setup so it requires you to be in the group "disk" to mount floppies.
<LeeJunFan> or perhaps it's just kde, not really sure, but it worked anyway, I stumbled on that while resolving a problem mounting USB drives for a user I just created and didn't add to plugdev.
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Riddell> Mez: there was some library of yours that had issues in NEW the other day
<Mez> Riddell: which one ? and what issues?
<Mez> liblog4net-cil? or libflaim ?
<Riddell> libflaim
<Riddell> hmm, we don't have irc logs
<Mez> lamont logs it IIRC
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont
<Mez> sorry, fabbione
<Mez> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<crimsun> the ifolder snippet is at the bottom of http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-devel-current.html
<LeeJunFan> apparently openoffice bug with saving to media:/ is back or was never fixed?
<Riddell> Mez: doesn't cover the channel I'm after
<Riddell> anyway kamion should have contacted you
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: KDE won't pass media:/ URLs to openoffice
<Mez> Riddell: my emails crud atm... I cant get in to delete everything due to the move in house... I have about 17000 waiting till I get broadband at my new place
<Mez> Riddell, which chan was it ?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: hrm, what's the point of openoffice2-kde? :)
<Riddell> Mez: ask kamion on tuesday what was up with it then
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: provides KDE integration for openoffice
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: kind of makes it more confusing though, for people to save things to USB or floppy.
<Riddell> yes, that's a problem
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: well, what's odd is that you can load from "storage media" in openoffice, modify, and save, and "save as" and overwrite a file, but if you try to save a new file to "storage media" it complains about media:/
<Riddell> yes, because KDE will translate the filename if you open it from konqueror
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: I was just using menu functions from openoffice, not konq.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: what I find odd is that I can save as and choose to overwrite a file on media:/floppy, and that works, but if I do the same thing and try a new filename it doesn't. Seems those 2 should be handled the same and work. It's still the same function.
<LeeJunFan> ie. wether the file exists or not, it's still writing to media:/floppy.
<Riddell> any news to add? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuNewsletter
<Riddell> oh yes, SoC
* Hobbsee waves to everyone
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hello
<Hobbsee> er...wonder why my clock suddenly says auckland
<Hobbsee> ah, that's better
<Hobbsee> i'm not supposed to be at work yet, good!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: should i ask a stupid question?
<Hobbsee> why on earth are you still up when i'ts almost 3am there???
<Riddell> hay, it's the weekend, I can stay up as long as I want :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe.  good point :P
<Hobbsee> wish that logic worked here!
<Riddell> did you get your assignment done the other day?
<Hobbsee> which one?  computing?
<Hobbsee> no, it's still being a pain, and needs fixing
<Hobbsee> half of it's right, the other half just confuses me badly...
<Hobbsee> i did the physics one though, and looked enough at the maths to know that i didnt want to even start that one!
<Riddell> what's the computing one on?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://online.mq.edu.au/pub/COMP115/assignments/ass3.html
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it's not that hard, but the solution hasnt fallen into my head yet, so that's kinda annoying :P
<Riddell> mm, C++ on windows, lovely
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> so you need 9 arrays each with 9 bool values, assign the characters you read in to the correct array and match each array to a character
<Hobbsee> well....yeah, on windows while i'm at uni...it works here...
<Hobbsee> i guess that would make sense
<Hobbsee> but hey - with doing a bit of c++, the source files make more sense :P
<Riddell> hello PtitGNU 
<PtitGNU> hello :)
<Riddell> PtitGNU: come to be an elite Kubuntu developer?
<PtitGNU> ^^ I'm not ready for this I think :) But I like this idea.
<Hobbsee> hi PtitGNU 
<Hobbsee> PtitGNU: just make it sound like you know what you're doing :P
* Hobbsee goes to rescue her breakfast, before it catches fire
<Hobbsee> mmm...crispy
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm off to work :( - bye Riddell, PtitGNU 
<PtitGNU> bye Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> speak now if anyone wants to replace me!  :P
<PtitGNU> I'm currently testing a fresh installation from "desktop" CD... I think that I found a little problem : if you choose manual partitioning and click on Back button, qtparted don't quit (100% cpu usage) and the installer freezes... (maybe the same bug that https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qtparted/+bug/44346 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44346 in qtparted "qtparted is left running after cancelling Ubiquity in Kubuntu" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<johnny3d> hello has this bug for no sound been resolved?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43738
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43738 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Mez> says it's confirmed.... so not fixed yet
<johnny3d> thankyou
<seaLne> lp broken?
<Hobbsee> hi Mez 
<seaLne> lo Hobbsee 
<freeflying> Riddell: around
<Hobbsee> hi seaLne and freeflying 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: heh, he probably finally went to bed
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<seaLne> can either of you access launchpad?
<freeflying> seaLne: wired, proxy error
<Hobbsee> Proxy Error
<Hobbsee> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Hobbsee> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /.
<Hobbsee> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<Hobbsee> nope
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> i'm sure they will fix the zope servers soon
<MrFaber> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi MrFaber 
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee 
<MrFaber> Is it planned that adept updater shows no information box or notification about updates?
<Hobbsee> ask mornfall
<MrFaber> I think that especially new users can't get it.
<MrFaber> KDE has many, many systray symbols after some time :)
<seaLne> MrFaber: you are wanting that users don't get told if there are updates?
<MrFaber> seaLne: no, the different
<MrFaber> seaLne: Maybe it happens only on my system but I see no message or notification if the systray adept updater symbol is shown
<seaLne> ah you mean some sort of popup?
<MrFaber> seaLne: something like this http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/flight4/update-notification.png
<MrFaber> so new users got the point
<Mez> hey hobbsee
<seaLne> yeah, personally i think the new icon is too subtle the old one was much more noticable, i think it won't happen for dapper but you could see if he would add it for edgy
<MrFaber> seaLne: :(
<marseillai> using system settings to configure my screen resolution make me loose my screen sleep ....
<MrFaber> seaLne: I think that the Icon isn't the problem since KDE has so many that new users can't recognize it
<seaLne> marseillai: i think that someone was talking about that yesterday
<MrFaber> marseillai: yep, I :)
<MrFaber> Very weird that everyone comes now since the bug happens since monthes
<marseillai> MrFaber: sorry i've never use system setting before ....
<MrFaber> marseillai: np :)
<kmon> MrFaber: mornfall asks to use kde svn for bugs/features request of adept
<MrFaber> marseillai: I only have reported the bug nothing more
<kmon> so file a whishlist
<kmon> I also think notifications would be nice
<MrFaber> kmon: ok, I am going to try it
<kmon> especially for kernel updates
<kmon> when a reboot is needed
<MrFaber> kmon: without registering?
<MrFaber> kmon: yes :)
<kmon> MrFaber: I think you need to register in kde bug tracker
<MrFaber> marseillai: do you see the correct resolution under DIsplay?
<MrFaber> kmon: ok
<marseillai> MrFaber: yep
<MrFaber> marseillai: hm, I see the wrong one and it resets screen resolution after restart if I change monitor power off time but today a new kde-guidance was relase so maybe it is fixed
<seaLne> interesting in my xorg.conf file i only have one resolution specified so you can't move the slider, on the 1st head the slider is at lower position and on the 2nd head its at higher
<MrFaber> seaLne: I have only one defined and can't move it at all and it shows me 1024x768 instead of 1366x768. Don't know why.
<MrFaber> Ok, bbl, hope it works
<MrFaber> :(     ;)
<seaLne> is there anything else important that would effect everyone that should be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems ?
<MrFaber> seaLne: yes, the kernel scalling bug
<MrFaber> very important imho
<MrFaber> but not Kubuntu specific
<MrFaber> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36014
<seaLne> do you know the bug #? kinda hard to check on lp
<MrFaber> vanilla works fine for me
<seaLne> MrFaber: can you access lp just now?
<MrFaber> kernel seems to be a little bit overpatched :)
<MrFaber> seaLne: no, like Ubugtu
<MrFaber> our great bot :)
<seaLne> MrFaber: kinda like the crash if you have bluetooth and want to sync a palm bug
<MrFaber> I have no palm.
<MrFaber> But Bluetooth works very fine for me, respect.
<Hobbsee> seaLne: CUPS problems, it seems - varying heisenburg bugs about them
<seaLne> cups broken again? *cries*
<Hobbsee> seaLne: there's a guy in #kubuntu talking about it
<Hobbsee> cups is always broken, isnt it?
<MrFaber> Cups works fine here
<MrFaber> Even over network, I am really impressed :)
<seaLne> i only print at work, and then maybe 2 or 3 times a week so it takes me a while to notice
<Hobbsee> people are whining about the kopete configure dialog crashing - but i cant reproduce that here either.
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: ask them to move their configuration directory
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: maybe an old configuration bug
<seaLne> Hobbsee: the devices thing? yeah i couldn't either for a while
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: yeah, it seems to come up every once in a while
<seaLne> couldn't reproduce that is
<Hobbsee> seaLne: no, that's different
<MrFaber> oh, ok
<seaLne> ah
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: it was up for a while, seemed to get fixed, no one had problems, and bang, now it's up again
<seaLne> MrFaber: is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36014 cpu scaling not working?
<MrFaber> seaLne: yes
<MrFaber> seaLne: at first only for 686 kernel and now for everyone
<MrFaber> since then I only useing vanilla kernel
<Hobbsee> seaLne: they got a patch for that kopete devices thing :)
<seaLne> wasn't it fixed a while ago?
<MrFaber> Another question, why tor users are banned on #kubuntu and so on?
<seaLne> MrFaber: ask Riddell its maybe a channel option that needs set
<MrFaber> seaLne: it is a channel option but I don't see the sence since people have to been registered at least on #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: that's over all of freenode, pretty much - ubuntu too
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: afaik, they dont need to be registered on #ubuntu
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: no, freenode has the option
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: I can connect to #kubuntu-de with tor
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: channel ops can choose
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: they dont need to be registered on #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: not exactly - chanserv auto-bans them again
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: don't know now but in past you was moved to an other channel if you connect to #ubuntu without identifying your nick
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: go look now
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: i'm also under as blah__________________ <-- unregged, and it's there
<test> ok, works now
<Hobbsee> test: it's not +M anymore
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: works
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: i know :)
<MrFaber> Hobbsee: but not with tor
<MrFaber> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, nto with tor
<Mez> morning Hobbsee
* Hobbsee waves
<MrFaber> Hy, I am useing kubuntu how should I know that it has changed ;)
* Mez wves back
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: if it gets unbanned by an op, then chanserv just goes and kicks, and rebans, as soon as a tor user enters...
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: heh - #ubuntu's got interesting stuff in it, at times
<MrFaber> no, the k is missing ;)
* Hobbsee connects to multiple channels :P
<Mez> whats with the ban problem 
<Mez> ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: tor users
<Mez> ...?
<Hobbsee> Mez: [18:38]  <MrFaber> Another question, why tor users are banned on #kubuntu and so on?
<Hobbsee> Mez: ?
<Mez> I dont see any bans
<Mez> whats the tor IP?
<MrFaber> Mez: they can't connect
<MrFaber> Mez: it is a freenode function, freenode recognizes tor users and the op can set an option that they can't join this channel afaik
<Hobbsee> Mez: [18:47]  [367]  #kubuntu *!*@tor/session/* 
<Hobbsee> MrFaber: we cant seem to set the option - unless someone knows how to modify chanserv somehow.
<MrFaber> ?
<MrFaber> I have tested it a week ago and it doesn't worked
<Hobbsee> er, unset the option, ie allow tor users
<seaLne> autorem seems to be the problem from looking at chanserv commands
<seaLne> assuming it lists tor
<seaLne> unfortunatly you need to be op to see if it is
<MrFaber> "Channel owners are free to deny access to their channels by Tor users. But freenode  and PDPC  urge you not to use a "ban" command"
<MrFaber> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor
<Hobbsee> seaLne: kubuntu one is emtpy, i cant see the #ubuntu one
<pascalFR> hum  launchpad seems to be down or broken
<seaLne> pascalFR: yep
<Hobbsee> pascalFR: yep
<MrFaber> lol
<jpatrick> yep
<pascalFR> :)  ok this is not  a scoop  :) 
<MrFaber> ok, thanks for checking, bbl
<Hobbsee_away> wow!  just realised how many hits there are for "hobbsee" on google - first link is the launchpad page
* seaLne wonders if the link in the kubuntu news to icecream was intentionally the old one :)
<seaLne> looks like no ETA on launchpad working :-(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : yes launchpad is broken | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -
* Hobbsee_away pokes seaLne that the topic has a limit of characters in it
<Hobbsee_away> hi kwwii 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -
<seaLne> launchpad is back
<Hobbsee_away> seaLne: yay :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> hmmm okay...
<jpatrick> hmm
<seaLne> heh
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> bah.  cant win.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting
<seaLne> linuxtag is no longer needed
<Hobbsee> true - which means you can stick the meeting link back in
<seaLne> which was?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meeting
<seaLne> cool :)
<seaLne> the email thing could probably go aswell?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> er, with the correct URL
<seaLne> i'd imagine those it effects will have seen it
<Hobbsee> probably some people havent seen it yet
<Hobbsee> possibly
* seaLne shrugs :)
* Hobbsee shrugs - i dont think there's antying else to go in there
<kmon> Hobbsee: the url for the RC?
<kmon> Hobbsee: the url for the RC?'
<kmon> or it's linked in testing current
<kmon> sorry for the repetition, my keyboard is possesed
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000081.html
<kmon> I was talking about adding it to the topic ;)
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi kmon
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:jpatrick] : RC! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg |https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | lpad-id@kubuntu.org e-mail working for members | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meeti
<jpatrick> Oh great
<kmon> hehe
<freeflying-g4> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi freeflying-g4
<Hobbsee> kmon: good point
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: take teh launchpad ID stuff otu then :P
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:jpatrick] : RC! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg |https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | Woo! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ || Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : Release Candidate http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity | Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<seaLne> remooving those extra |s helps :-/
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> someoens' going to come in and think we've gone nuts with the topic...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:seaLne] : Release Candidate http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Current | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseRadar | https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<seaLne> Riddell: neither of the wiki links on https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team exist
<Hobbsee> how odd.  my keyboard input suddenly stopped working
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: heh, the rest of us stopped listening to you weeks ago, I'm surprized your keyboard held out this long :p
<Hobbsee> rofl!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what happened to the UVF exception request for koffice?
<pygi> Hobbsee, you have a sec?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: too late
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah okay
<Hobbsee> pygi: mmm...should do
<pygi> Hobbsee, http://omicron.pwsp.net/imgs/snaps/window09.jpg
<pygi> how does this look like to you?
<Hobbsee> pygi: stupid question, but what precisely is it meant to do?
<Hobbsee> ohhh!
<pygi> Hobbsee, hm, the icons?
<pygi> lol :)
<Hobbsee> looks nice to me :P
<pygi> k, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> nah, was trying to figure out what all the different icons were - or whehter i was supposed to be looking at the programs or what
<pygi> ah,oki :)
* Hobbsee goes off to see when kde4 is planned to be released now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the story with kde 3.5.3?  do we know?
<chavo> Hobbsee, it's only bugfixes for 3.5.x ffrom now on
<Riddell> Hobbsee: in which respect?
<Riddell> chavo: 3.5.3 has new features and strings too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does it exist, and where's the changelog?  i'm curious now...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde 4 preview release in october, in theory
<Riddell> it's on the server for packagers
<chavo> Hobbsee, it's been tagged in svn but no release yet
<Hobbsee> so i saw
<toma> string freeze was not lifted
<Hobbsee> chavo: ah okay
<Riddell> changelog will be same place as 3.5.2 changelog but s/2/3
<chavo> I have an up to date copy installed here also
<Hobbsee> now if i could just find where the 3.5.2 changelog went..
<chavo> Riddell, I installed a fesh copy with the LiveCD last night and my exisiting kubuntu install was not added to grub menu is that normal?
<Riddell> if it's still on the system the grub setup should still pick it up
<chavo> Ok well it picked up my XP install but not this other dapper install
<chavo> but other than that it was flawless, and fast
<chavo> I'm going to test the install CD in a minute
<Hobbsee> mmm...changelog looks nice :)
<Hobbsee> pity it'll miss dapper by a long shot :P
<Hobbsee> New: KDE startup reordered in order to improve startup time.
<Hobbsee> yes!!!  Prevent "Akregator is running" messages on startup (reset PID to -1 when closing akregator)
* Hobbsee sees that about half the time.  very annoying.
* Hobbsee goes on a bug killing mission
<Hobbsee> hi LeeJunFan 
<LeeJunFan> hello bugslayer.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> not much i can do now, except reassign what's assigned wrognly
* Riddell decides to stay out of the stooshie in #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> inface I think I'll go and mow my lawn
<Riddell> infact
<Hobbsee> enjoy
<toma> Riddell: I think you should clarify some things on kde-i18n-doc
<toma> but mowing your lawn is also important ;P
<Hobbsee> bah.  
<Hobbsee> if he doesnt mow the lawn, then people wont think that they're welcome
<Hobbsee> this will be a good thing, as it will give him more time to code.
<Hobbsee> simple!
<toma> right
<toma> we should by him some Evil Dogs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> Speaking of Dogs. I should go out and fetch some cat food, keeps the dogs in the neighbourhood in good shape.
<Riddell> toma: did my message get through?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if I don't mow my lawn my nagging neighbour will continue to nag me, and then I'l have less time to code
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha fair enough.  if he doesnt like it, cant he do it?
<Hobbsee> besides, why does your neighbour get a say in it, if it's your lawn?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: my neighbour lives underneith me and her flat backs onto the back garden, but she has no access, I have access through my stairwell, but my flat faces onto the street and I never see the garden
<Hobbsee> ah...okay....that makes sense...
<bddebian> Howdy folks
* Hobbsee throws another penguin at bddebian 
<bddebian> Eeks
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hey!  it wasnt a koala!  what are you complaining about?
* Hobbsee throws a large tiger at bddebian instead
<Hobbsee> *now* i can see why you'd complain!
<bddebian> Sheesh, violent group ;-)
<Hobbsee> hee
* Hobbsee is violent, yes.
<bddebian> :-)
* Hobbsee uses her banstick.  repeatedly.
<Hobbsee> gotta love ops :P
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i dont know about being a violent group, per se...
* Hobbsee has always been a little violent though - the guys seem to like being bashed up :P
<bddebian> heh
<toma> Riddell: yes, your message came through, but the translators are not cheering.
<Fig0^Breezy> hi
<Fig0^Breezy> i have found a bug
<pygi> Fig0^Breezy, file it on malone
* Hobbsee laughs
<Fig0^Breezy> when i have make a upgrade then my kernel hung at HAL
<Hobbsee> that was definite, pygi :P
<Fig0^Breezy> on 3 pcs
<Hobbsee> *more* people with that?  fun.
<pygi> Hobbsee, :)
<Fig0^Breezy> and my Logitech MX900 doesnt work
<Fig0^Breezy> under breezy work the mx900
<Hobbsee> definetly file that one in malone.
<seaLne> what is a Logitech MX900?
<OculusAquilae> seaLne: mouse
<Fig0^Breezy> a mouse with bluetooth
<seaLne> ah
<pygi> Fig0^Breezy, have you tried dapper? :P
<Fig0^Breezy> yes
<pygi> and, does it work?
<seaLne> he siad earlier that it did
<seaLne> didn't
<pygi> ah :-/
<Fig0^Breezy> in breezy works the mx900
<Fig0^Breezy> in dapper not
<pygi> Fig0^Breezy, try chrooting into system from live cd, and getting all updates
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> freeflying: a bit
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-chewing FBFTS, for yours changes in scim
* Hobbsee pictures "a bit" of Riddell at a ubuntu conference, or something.  hmm.
* Hobbsee had wondered who that leg had belonged to, sitting on hte floor.
<freeflying> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/debdiff/scim-chewing.debdiff
<Riddell> freeflying: could you get mdz to review that
<freeflying> Riddell: but mvo tell it can build on amd64, I don't know kow can he build it 
<freeflying> s/kow/how
<Hobbsee> okay, who was the chocolate-eating-gremlin????
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: what?
* Hobbsee is suspiciously chocolate-less
<jpatrick> could of been me
* Hobbsee mutters darkly at jpatrick 
<Hobbsee> can i have it back please?
<jpatrick> too late for that now...
* Hobbsee cries sadly.
<jpatrick> was my birthday yesterday :P
* Hobbsee hands jpatrick a walking stick as a present
<Hobbsee> so you're...15...16 now?
<jpatrick> 15
<Hobbsee> good guess :P
<jpatrick> yep
* jpatrick ponders on where his sound system went
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> fishing?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: do your kmix settings look like they normally do?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yes
<Flosoft> hey
<jpatrick> artsd just seems to have passed on
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: does aplay work?
<Flosoft> Riddell: Can you update the Download pages?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'll restart KDE
<Hobbsee> goodnight all...must leave, before i pass out...
<Hobbsee> goodnight all...must leave, before i pass out...
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: did it work?
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> night
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee waves to neoncode on her way out
<neoncode> hi Hobbsee 
* neoncode waves back
<Riddell> Flosoft: to what?
<pygi> Riddell, I might have a complete icon set ready for you for Edgy
<Riddell> 1 icon?
<pygi> Complete Icon set, not 1 icon :P
<Riddell> taken up artistry?
<pygi> no, I have artists who will do it :)
<Riddell> in my humble opinion KDE needs less icon sets and more people working on the default KDE artwork
<Riddell> I'm sure the oxygen people would welcome any help for example
<pygi> ah, kwwii is great on that :)
<Riddell> certainly is
<pygi> ok, I'll just have to tell him to work on something else then :-/
<Riddell> who?
<pygi> well, that artist? :)
<Riddell> get him helping with oxygen, it'll become public in a couple of weeks
<pygi> oki
<goldenear> Riddell: I've found the solution about kaffeine opening embedded video instead of kmplayer
<goldenear> this problem is that there is a mess in the files types association
<Riddell> goldenear: oh?
<goldenear> have a look to http://goldenear.online.fr/filetype.pdf
<goldenear> it's a table of my files types in konqueror
<goldenear> there are two problems 1) check the application/x-mplayer2 line
<goldenear> this was the linux wich cause kaffeine to be embedded in webpages instead of kmplayer
<goldenear> I didn't understand why kaffeine was used ... indeed in video/x-msvideo and video/x-wmv kmplayer was set as the default player...
<goldenear> then I've seen that *.wmv was also associated to application/x-mplayer2 wich was set to use... kaffeine!
<goldenear>  /usr/share/applications/kde/kaffeine.desktop <-- the problem for that is here
<goldenear> 2) I don't understand why there is for example both vorbis and x-vorbis, ogg and x-ogg, mpegurl and x-mpegurl ... etc
<goldenear> Riddell: ?
<jpatrick> goldenear: I think he's mowing his lawn
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> I hope he will check what I sais... it's really an anying problem in kubuntu and it's easy to fix :)
<Riddell> goldenear: how do we fix it?
<goldenear> Riddell: first is it normal to have both eg vorbis and x-vorbis ?
<goldenear> what's the right type ?
<Riddell> I don't know
<goldenear> that should be asked to somebody able to answer and then to "clean" the files types to remove unused ones
<Riddell> I'd suspect both are used
<goldenear> about the kaffeine problem, to fix it you just need to remove the type application/x-mplayer2 in /usr/share/applications/kde/kaffeine.desktop
<Riddell> and what does that change?
<goldenear> so kaffeine won't be activated by default for video embedded in webpages
<Riddell> what the heck is application/x-mplayer2 anyway?
<Riddell> trouble is that if kaffeine can do that mimetype we shouldn't just remove it, we should lower the priority
<goldenear> also the application/x-mplayer2 type should be completly deleted IMHO
<goldenear> look at my pdf file
<chavo> goldenear, did you install kmplayer?
<goldenear> chavo: kmplayer is not needed, only kmplayerlib (witch is what konq. uses)
<goldenear> Riddell: you can see *.avi or *.wmv files are associed to severel types (application/x-mplayer2, video/avi, video/x-msvideo, video/x-ms-wmv)
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> both /usr/share/services/kmplayer_part.desktop and /usr/share/services/kaffeine_part.desktop have x-mplayer2
<Riddell> I wonder how it chooses which to use
<Riddell> they both have InitialPreference=9 so maybe kaffeine is first by alphabet or something
<goldenear> I guess yes
<goldenear> imho application/x-mplayer should not be used at all
<goldenear> x-mplayer2 I mean
<Riddell> so we need to add x-mplayer2 to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/profilerc
<Riddell> I imagine it's there for a reason
<Riddell> goldenear: fancy adding it to that file and testing to see if it works better?
<goldenear> I think the only reason was a quick and dirty hack to open *.avi *.wmv files by default with kmplayer
<Riddell> the mimetype file for x-mplayer2 comes from kaffeine
<Riddell> I'll ask the kmplayer dude but it's too late to go around removing thing
<Riddell> editing kubuntu-default-settings though we may well get away with
<goldenear> I guess kaffeine also used the hack to get the hand on mplayer
<goldenear> <Riddell> so we need to add x-mplayer2 to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/profilerc <-- if x-mplayer2 can't be removed, so yes I think it's the best solution... not very clean IMHO, but at least it will work :)
<Riddell> want to give it a shot?
<goldenear> sure
<goldenear> what do I have to do ?
<Riddell> edit that file, try as a user with a fresh .kde directory see if it fixes things
<Riddell> send me the diff, or for bonus points the debdiff
<goldenear> ok
<Riddell> hello frinkillo 
<pygi> Riddell, he seems to be interested in oxygen :)
* jpatrick is also interested in oxygen as he needs it to survive
<Riddell> pygi: cool, look out for the big announcement in a couple of weeks, or get him to contact kwwii first
<Riddell> kwwii@bootsplash.org
<pygi> Riddell, yup, I'll tell him to contact kwwii
<pygi> jpatrick, joy :)
<pygi> don't we all? :P
<neoncode> Uhhh.... Huge update...
<pygi> neoncode, ?
<neoncode> pygi: Adept updater just told me that there's a new update. Includeing important-sounding packages such as "ubuntu-standard" and "ubuntu-minimal"
<goldenear> Riddell: the change on the profilerc file works.
<Riddell> goldenear: excellent
<Riddell> goldenear: fancy making me a debdiff?
<goldenear> please find the diff here : http://goldenear.online.fr/ubuntu/
<Riddell> that'll do nicely
<goldenear> it not a debdiff
<Riddell> that's fine
<goldenear> only a diff from the old profilerc
<Riddell> what name shall I put in the changelog?
<goldenear> the new profilerc is also on my web place
<Riddell> hello ctw 
<goldenear> Goldenear
<goldenear> or would you prefer my real name ?
<Riddell> real name required
<goldenear> also I have verified that x-mplayer2 is requiered
<Riddell> did you work out what it's for?
<goldenear> x-mplayer2 indeed seems to be a quick and dirty fix for the kmplayer-kpart plugin
<goldenear> but we can't remove it... it's really requiered
<goldenear> I really think that a better solution would have to be find for edgy
<Riddell> I don't understand why it should be needed, it should just use the actual mimetypes
<goldenear> because as I told you, at the moment files like *.avi or *.wmv have to be "set" for several files types (x-mplayer2 and the "normal "mimetypes")
<goldenear> I don't neither understand why it is needed ... but I did try to remove application/x-mplayer2 but then kmplayer-kpart doesn't work
<goldenear> I think kmplayer-kpart coded to use the x-mplayer2 mimetype and not to use each mimetype (video/avi, video/x-ms-wmv, etc..) independently
<goldenear> I really think mimetypes woud need to be cleaned for edgy... IMHO it's not very clean to have, for example, both ogg AND x-ogg. 
<goldenear> Riddell: I also discovered what is the problem with konqueror not correctly diplaying man pages with accuentuated characters
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-28
<goldenear> the problem is that konqueror uses utf-8 by default and the automatic detection of encodding doesn't always work... this is the case for the man pages (generated with man:something) that are encoded in ISO 8859-15
<goldenear> setting manualy the encoding to ISO 8859-15 will make konqueror display the man pages properly
<goldenear> actualy automatic detection works ... but the man2html engine always insert this line : <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<frinkillo> hi all :)
<goldenear> bonsoir frinkillo
<verwilst> my kmail mis-sorts my mails
<verwilst> i have to click the bar above the date a few times to make it sort correctly
<verwilst> very strange
<verwilst> i always choose "Date   ^"
<frinkillo> it comes with "Date (order by arrival)" as default
<frinkillo> I don't like that ordering either
<bddebian> Hello
<Riddell> evening bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Riddell.  How's things?
<goldenear> hi bddebian
<Riddell> ok, got all of kde 3.5.3 compiled
<goldenear> Riddell: did you read all my messages ?
<goldenear> especialy about man pages problem ?
<Riddell> goldenear: too late to change that for dapper
<Riddell> I'm not convinced autodetection would work for all users
<goldenear> I think the issue is not really autodetection
<goldenear> the coding is specified in the html header
<Riddell> no, but autodetection wouldn't work as a fix
<Riddell> depending on your system locale
<goldenear> non autodetection is ok I think
<goldenear> the problem is in man2html
<bddebian> Hello goldenear
<goldenear> (or the lib used by konq to convert man pages to html)
<bddebian> Riddell: Cool
<goldenear> (I don't know exactly how it works)
<goldenear> but what I know is that is should not create an html header with <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<Riddell> goldenear: got an example of a troublesome man page?
<goldenear> the correct header should be <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO8859-1">
<goldenear> sure: man:/usr/share/man/fr/man8/aptitude.8.gz
<Riddell> ah, I'm not running in french today
<goldenear> any accentuated man page (in any language) should show you the problem
<toma> looks good in my konqueror, automatic encoding
<goldenear> toma: in what language ?
<toma> french, the urll you pasted
<goldenear> what do you have in the html header ?
<toma> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-15">
<goldenear> how are the locals set on your system ?
<toma> i'm not completly up-to-date with dapper, dont know if that matters
<goldenear> may be
<toma> LANG=nl_NL
<goldenear> A french guy on #kubuntu-fr also had the accents problem in man:pages
<Riddell> that man page looks very bad here
<goldenear> what is your default encoding, UTF-8 or ISO8859-1 ?
<Riddell> utf8
<Riddell> en_GB
<toma> so we could say that header is generated based on the system locale, not based on the content?
<goldenear> I think yes
<goldenear> my locale is LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<toma> where is the script located?
<Riddell> kdebase/kioslave/man/man2html.cpp
<toma> lets have a look
<toma> there is a SIMPLE_MAN2HTML switch to switch from user locale to a fixed one (8859-1)
<toma> that switch is used more 
<toma> I would remove the user defined lines, if all manpages are 8859
<toma> diff at http://rafb.net/paste/results/KAwTEG43.html
<Riddell> not all man pages will be 8859
<toma> we could patch it via QTextCodec to change that, not sure if thats worth the efford though....
<Riddell> kmplayer author on x-mplayer2 mimetype: It's a microsoft mimetype for WMP version n+1.
<goldenear> Riddell: ok thanks for the information
<goldenear> toma: I think arabic or asiatic man pages use utf-8
<toma> right
<Riddell> I'd expect it depends on the mood of upstream
<toma> Nicolas GOUTTE's time is limited afaik.
<toma> i could mail him though
<Riddell> who?
<toma> i've had some conversations with him before.
<toma> nicolas Goutte is upstream according to the file
<goldenear> Riddell: application/x-mplayer2 is indeed a microsoft stuff, nothing to do with mplayer... sorry for the confusion.
<Riddell> crazy
<goldenear> Riddell: an interesting page about mime type : http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/winmime.html
<toma> night.
<goldenear> goodnight, toma
* Hobbsee waves frozenly to everyone
* claydoh waves back from in front of his Air conditioner, so is sort of frozenly too :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh: where are you?
<claydoh> Maine, Northeastern US
* claydoh likes it cooold
<claydoh> just put in the unit, just checking to see if irt is functional
<claydoh> if it is functional
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> hehe
<claydoh> its a balmy 18.3 C
<claydoh> 64.9 F for us us folks
* Hobbsee shivers at the thought
<Hobbsee> guess it's slightly warmer there than here...
<bddebian> Hello jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> good morning
<Hobbsee> hi jsgotangco 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what is this example-content that i keep seeing in update?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not a clue.
<nixternal> i have seen it now for a couple of updates...wasn't until this week that i have noticed it
<crimsun> read the description :-)
<klugez> kubuntu.org's koffice 1.5.1 packages are not working for me
<klugez> kword: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nixternal> hmmm..i haven't tried them yet...let me dl and see what i get
<klugez> kspread and kpresenter give the same error
<nixternal> and that is from the link onthe front page right?
<klugez> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-151 dapper main
<Hobbsee> please dont tell me p.u.c is down too, like launchpad...
<Hobbsee> hmm...the file doesnt seem to exist in any of the packages...
<klugez> kdelibs4c2a: /usr/lib/libkio.so.4
<uniq> it's not.
* nixternal uninstalls openoffice first ;D
<uniq> p.u.c works for me.
<klugez> i wonder if that's what they're trying to find
<Hobbsee> klugez: may well be...
<crimsun> .4, eh? sounds like autotools screwage.
<nixternal> jeesh...header dl is slow tonight
<nixternal> klugez: you got that error when you just started up kword and what not??? or were you doing some sort of work?
<nixternal> i installed it...and ran them with no problem...i want to see if i can reproduce the error
<klugez> nixternal: i get the error trying to start them
<klugez> so it seems it's a local problem
<nixternal> ahh
<klugez> koffice 1.5 worked, though, so i've no idea what i've done
<nixternal> ya..it runs actually pretty decent though
<nixternal> i have been wanting to dedicate more time to it and shy away from openoffice a little more
<nixternal> you gave me the opportunity to do so now
<nixternal`zzz> nite everyone
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i found a patch for the kopete configure crash - but cant test it works, as i dont get the bug on my system.  what should happen about it?
<Riddell> attach it to the bug report?  what's the number?
<Hobbsee> it's attached....let me look up teh bug number :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bug 37657
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37657 in kdenetwork "Kopete Configure Crash" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37657
<Hobbsee> excellent...full marks in the first half of the computing checkpoint..
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> can a firefox-using dude please try this url?
<verwilst> http://www.vrtnieuws.net/nieuwsnet_master/versie2/mediatheek/video-060527ganzen/index.shtml?play
<Riddell> this isn't a firefox using channel
<verwilst> hehe
<verwilst> well, i don't use konqueror for surfing
<verwilst> since it's a bit too flaky media-wise
* Hobbsee doesnt have the correct plugin
<verwilst> yeah, me neither
<verwilst> i don't know what to install for it to work :$
<Hobbsee> media player, probably
<verwilst> nah
<verwilst> kaffeine plays it just fine
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's directing you to the MS site to download the plugin manually...
<verwilst> maybe some mozplugger thingy or something
<seaLne> in the html it has js tests about quicktime and wmp
<verwilst> it plays fine in konqueror though
<verwilst> for once
<Riddell> let this be a lesson to you
<toma> Riddell: i think Carsten mail on i18n-doc is spot on. How can we improve rosette-kde intergration?
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, where should the bugs of "this is not translated/translated properly"/etc go?
<Hobbsee> to the respective lang packs, or something?
<Riddell> toma: I think carsten has missed the point about the advantage of a web frontend :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: to the respective translation team
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha
<toma> Riddell: no, he mentions it in point 3
<toma> it gives the possibility to translators to use rosette, but integrates it with the current workflow.
<verwilst> hm, installing totem-xine-firefox-plugin makes it work
<Riddell> rosetta users don't want to have to learn about sending diffs
<toma> no, that should be automated of course
<toma> so the rosetta user does some translating and the system sends out a diff to the maintainer of that translation
<verwilst> mozilla-mplayer, jaj ;)
<Riddell> toma: sounds exactly like how rosetta does work, except the the translator master approved it within rosetta and can then export the translations as .po
<toma> Riddell: the material in rosetta is based on a fork of kde translation. Carstens proposal is to base it on the actual work in kde-svn. And the control is based on the upstream maintainer.
<toma> Riddell: the way rosetta works now is a bit insulting to the upstream translators: they work hard and are proud at their work, but when an important distribution releases, they say their hard work altered.
<toma> should we discuss this at a kubuntu meeting or maybe this should be discussed in paris?
<Riddell> importing directly from SVN is a plan the rosetta people have
<toma> ok, that would be cool, the best of both
<Riddell> if ubuntu translation teams are altering their upstream translations that's daft and I think they'll learn not to
<Hobbsee> toma: not all kubuntu people are doing translations, although a lot are.  
<Riddell> it's hard to discuss in either a meeting or in paris as the rosetta developers won't be there
<toma> ok, then i've no idea how to solve this
<toma> f1 time
<Hobbsee> grr.  it seems that computers do actually run out of battery power eventually.
<Riddell> eventually?  my thinkpad runs out in about half an hour
<Hobbsee> mine runs out in just over an hour - probably about an hour and a half or somethign :(
<Hobbsee> i was goign ot turn it on when it started to flash, got called for dishes, so went and did them, and walked into the computer flashing, and it just deciding to shut itself down.  grr.
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> it seems we still have a problem
<jeroenvrp> I'm talking about guidance's userconfig
<jeroenvrp> it doesnt create a new homedir after I create a new user
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: hi
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: should we try reproducing this at my end on a clean install?
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: be my guest
<jeroenvrp> I've upgraded from breezy 
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: booting up my test machine now.
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: have you tried running it from a shell ("sudo userconfig") and seeing if any error messages are printed?
<jeroenvrp> but a update from breezy should also work
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: 
<jeroenvrp> good idea
<jeroenvrp> lets try that
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: works for me
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: _Sime: it doesnt work
<jeroenvrp> I get no output on the command line
<jeroenvrp> should I remove something
<jeroenvrp> or reinstall
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: describe exactly what you are seeing.
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: I open kcontrol or I do a kdesu or sudo userconfig
<jeroenvrp> I click on new
<jeroenvrp> I add the info, password and click ok
<jeroenvrp> the new user is not there
<_Sime> what is the info?
<jeroenvrp> when I enable and disable 'show system users' it shows up
<jeroenvrp> but no homedir, allthough th user is created
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: no info
<jeroenvrp> I'm reinstalling now
<_Sime> what is the user name?
<jeroenvrp> the user name = remote
<jeroenvrp> the shee = rbash
<jeroenvrp> shell I mean
<jeroenvrp> homedir = /home/remote
<jeroenvrp> doesnt exist
<jeroenvrp> user remotge also not
<jeroenvrp> I also tried it with username new_user
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: and there are no error messages?
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: also after reinstalling (made sure no guidance files were left) still no results - no error messages
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: which language are you using?
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: Dutch
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: let met try gdb
<jeroenvrp> wait
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: whats this: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<_Sime> I've seen that many of times; don't know what it is on about.
<_Sime> seems harmless.
<jeroenvrp> no than I dont knoqw
<jeroenvrp> than I will make the directory manualy
<jeroenvrp> have to go
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: ik kan het straks testen in het nederlands.
<jeroenvrp> ok :-)
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: I might have to fix my network settings first.
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: ik heb wel wat
<jeroenvrp> some output
<jeroenvrp> tracebback
<jeroenvrp>   File "/usr/bin/userconfig", line 358, in slotNewClicked
<jeroenvrp>     newuid = self.usereditdialog.showNewUser()
<jeroenvrp>   File "/usr/bin/userconfig", line 886, in showNewUser
<jeroenvrp>     self.admincontext.save()
<jeroenvrp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/unixauthdb.py", line 862, in save
<jeroenvrp>     os.write(fd,u._getShadowEntry().encode(locale.getpreferredencoding()))
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: any more????
<jeroenvrp>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/unixauthdb.py", line 1046, in _getShadowEntry
<jeroenvrp>     return u":".join( [self._username,
<jeroenvrp> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'passexpirewarn' referenced before assignment
<_Sime> ok, I'll check the source here.
<jeroenvrp> invalid length 24902
<jeroenvrp> Failed to process 45 bytes from server
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: I really must go
<_Sime> cool, that info is useful.
<_Sime> thanks
<_Sime> found it.
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: adduser works
<jeroenvrp> oh you have found it?
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: do you have a little bit of time right now?
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: unfortunalu no
<jeroenvrp> I have to go tom my mums birtday
<jeroenvrp> I will be here at the of the evening
<jeroenvrp> dutch time
<jeroenvrp> the end of the evening
<_Sime> that's ok.
<_Sime> I'm pretty sure I've got that bug now.
<_Sime> (unless there is another one too!)
<_Sime> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> _Sime: yo
<_Sime> I just commited a fix for jeroen's problem.
<_Sime> one liner.
<_Sime> do you want that in 6.06?
<Riddell> _Sime: got the patch?
<Riddell> oh, it's not another unicode issue is it?  python is so evil for those
<_Sime> no, it is something dumber. ;-)
<_Sime> Riddell: do you get the commit mails from playground?
<Riddell> I filter commits for kubuntu and some other interesting words
<_Sime> jriddel@ubuntu?
<_Sime> jriddell@ubuntu?
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<_Sime> done
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: would you be able to report this bug to launchpad?  it would make it easier to get the upload approved
<Riddell> guess not :)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: would you be able to report this bug to launchpad?  it would make it easier to get the upload approved
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok, lets try a quick one than
<jeroenvrp> _Sime: Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/47090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47090 in kde-guidance "No homedirectory created when creating a new user with userconfig" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<jeroenvrp> Now I have to go :-)
<Riddell> thanks jeroenvrp 
<_Sime> jeroenvrp: thanks, i'll add that to my change log.
<jeroenvrp> cheers and thanks Riddell and especially _Sime 
<jeroenvrp> see you layer
<jeroenvrp> t
<_Sime> no,    thank you!
<goldenear> hi there
<goldenear> I'm experimenting a new problem with konq and embedded video
<goldenear> the problem is now about smil
<goldenear> I've trying to change the mime types in konq, but nothing changes! I don't know why but kaffeine is always called to open smil mimetype...
<goldenear> Is there a "harlinked" dependence between konqueror and kaffeine about the application/smil mime type ?
<goldenear> the url is http://www.rtvslo.si/modload.php?&c_mod=rnews - red tab on top "avdio/video" - opens new window - then i get warning "smil support rudimentary, kaffeine part will play... yes/no" in both cases crash
<goldenear> This is a serious bug because it makes konqueror crash every time!
<Hobbsee> goldenear: is it in malone?
<OculusAquilae> confirmed
<goldenear> Hobbsee: yes it is
<Hobbsee> goldenear: cool, just checking
<goldenear> Hobbsee: I wonder what is the mime type used in the web page on the slovenian web site
* Hobbsee has no clue about such things.  especially not at this hour.
<goldenear> I tryed to check from the html source, but there are javascipt scripts everywhere ... so no way to check it easily :(
<goldenear> Hobbsee: what time is it for you ?
<Hobbsee> almsot 1am monday
<goldenear> aha
<goldenear> where are you from ?
<Hobbsee> australia
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> so have a good night :)
<Hobbsee> will do
<marseillai> Riddell: we've got on #kubuntu-fr someone who is trying to upgrade! he has kde 3.5.2 and dist-upgrade remove kubuntu-desktop and many kde-apps
<Riddell> marseillai: I need to do some test to see why that happens
<Riddell> he can easily install them again after the dist-upgrade
<marseillai> yes
<poimen> hey devs take a look at this app It will be nice fro kubuntu ( in my opinion)
<poimen> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<Riddell> very much a multiverse package I think :)
<Riddell> but sure, go ahead and package it
<Riddell> doc.ubuntu.com should have the packaging guide
* Riddell heads out
<poimen> thankx
<poimen> :)
<poimen> Riddell you think kubuntu 6.06 will be nice on time for june 1?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> when will the release of Dapper be?
<crimsun> 1 june.
<Flosoft> ok ... will I be able to get it 24hrs before to put it onto the mirrors?
<crimsun> no idea, probably not
<Flosoft> damn
<Flosoft> wednesday evening?
<Flosoft> btw ... good news ... I will add 5 new mirrors this week ;)
<goldenear> the iso will also be available with bittorent, won't it ?
<Lure> goldenear: yes
<verwilst> 3 days and counting! :d
<\sh> infinity: good that you are still awake :) gnade, can you magically tell your ubuntu build system to build sourcepackage "gnade" just for i386? 
<\sh> argl
<\sh> wrong channel
<uniq> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-21
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are you aware of the bad merge for networkstatus that you did?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope
<Riddell> what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/112134
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112134 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager: error while loading shared libraries: libnetworkstatus.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
* Hobbsee has fixed other kde bits
<Hobbsee> but nto that
<Riddell> maybe it'll fix itself with KDE 3.5.7 :)
<Hobbsee> that's the hope, yes.
<Hobbsee> that's why i didnt go and fix it, and need another sponsor
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, i got proposed for core-dev
<Riddell> proposed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2007-May/000111.html
<marseillai> is sealne sometimes around here ?
<Hobbsee> sometimes, yes
<marseillai> i would like to know if he would accept me to do a patch for this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/45026
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45026 in k3b "K3b dont find emovix-2 and normalize" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I want to get proposed for something, and not lashings from a big point stick either :)
<Hobbsee> does it still apply in 1.0.1?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh
<marseillai> Hobbsee: every version
<marseillai> and even 2.0
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine it'd be good to do after it' sbeen merged
<Riddell> marseillai: only during european working hours
<marseillai> ok
<marseillai> thx
<nixternal> http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/krename.html
<nixternal> woohoo!
* nixternal requests sync!
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Riddell> anyone want to check over marseillai's work on kcontrol-autostart? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5221
<marseillai> Riddell: allready uploaded
<marseillai> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart
<marseillai> if it was what you mean
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> marseillai: who did that?
<marseillai> mmmmmmm
<marseillai> this one was gpocentek
<marseillai> and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kyamo this one was mr_pouit
* marseillai ask who he knows : kubuntu people and french people
<marseillai> :D
<nixternal> Riddell: are there any tasks that need to be done asap right now? or are higher priority?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ^^?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: emailing the kubuntu-devel ML, telling them that i suck, and that the meeting will likely have to be delayed till next week
* nixternal refrains from telling Kubuntu devs to hold off on a meeting for a week
<nixternal> that is like telling me to tie a steak my to arse and running through the outback
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which reminds me - which arches do you have of 3.5.7, nad which do you still need to get?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there are meetings on for the rest of the week - the only day with that sort of time is monday night
<Riddell> Hobbsee: amd64 done, i386 compiling away
<Hobbsee> which is less than 24 hours
<Riddell> for feisty
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  and gutsy?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: doing gutsy after feisty this time (otherwise fiesty won't be ready in time for 3.5.7 release)
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee hides from mithrandir
<Hobbsee> you could always throw them at the buildds, and see if htey build :P
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of your kde 4 packages for feisty?
* nixternal grabs the list
<nixternal> actually gotta boot up the machine
<nixternal> there were lib issues with some packages again
<nixternal> Houston we (I) have a problem
<nixternal> 2 hard drive deaths in 1 week
<nixternal> someone is mad at me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: building the gutsy packages on brandon's machines would work - there are pbuilders there
<Hobbsee> which means you can hve them all quicker
<Riddell> does brandon have faster machines than I do?
<Hobbsee> perhaps - but i dont think it's an either or
<Hobbsee> if you're building feisty on yours, build gutsy at the same time on his
<Hobbsee> in fact, if you were really wanting to be evil, you could probably build the amd64 and i386 binaries on his at the same time. *g*
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i can probably get access to some others to do either of the amd64 or i386 builds
<nixternal> I can setup a 64bit env
<Hobbsee> which should build things 3x as fast, as it's split between 3 machines
<nixternal> just need to swap out hard drives and rebuild this setup really quick
<Riddell> well gutsy only needs one arch, then it just gets uploaded to the archive
<nixternal> true
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where are these sources then, and how are you bulding them?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sources for 3.5.7 are only on ktown
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you need a login for that?
<Riddell> which I think I can give out access to if you want them
<Hobbsee> that'd be good
<Hobbsee> and which order are you building them in?
<Riddell> I follow this for order http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/docs/people.html
<Riddell> e-mail me your ssh public key for access
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's on LP, i'll grab you teh link
<Riddell> oh aye
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/%7Ehobbsee/+sshkeys
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, the build access please?    :)
<Riddell> you should be able to log into ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems to think i'ts a mail address
<Riddell> what does?
<nixternal> ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Hobbsee> konqueror
<Hobbsee> ahh, with ssh
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> fish://ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and then i have to figure out where htey are...
<Riddell> stable/3.5.7/
<Riddell> *bz2
<Riddell> I'm away to bed, if you're up for doing arts, kdelibs, kdebase etc until you fall asleep that would be great
<Hobbsee> grah...but where's stable?
<Hobbsee> what's your starting dir?
<Riddell> //home/packager/ftpubuntu/
<Hobbsee> bah.  the one place i didnt try
<Riddell> common patches need updating (svn co svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/trunk/common-patches/)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do these have debian/ already in them, or what?
<Riddell> as do various other patches, kdegraphics and kdepim are the worst
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no they don't, you need to apt-get source kdefoo  from gutsy
<Riddell> make the .orig
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Riddell> copy over the debian dir
<Riddell> dch for the new version
<Hobbsee> i thought you'd done them for feisty, and wer egoing to use the same tarballs for gutsy
<Riddell> and work out which patches need updated/removed
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the stuff I've done for feisty is very quick and hacky, it's not a good starting point
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  and debian's version?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i believe they have tarballs already?
* Hobbsee is confused, as she thought you were taking the work off them, too.
<Hobbsee> and duplicating work == bad.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not sure where debian have their .orig tars, you'd need to ask
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got it in my backscroll - my question was more "are we taking their work to start with, or are we upgrading just from the ubuntu sources?)
<Hobbsee> s/)/"/
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've already merged with debian for gutsy, but they will have updated patches that we can use
<Hobbsee> where they == ?
<Hobbsee> they == upstream kde, or they == debian?
<Riddell> they == debian
<Riddell> svn co svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/
<Hobbsee> oh right, so taking the upstream kde, taking the debian packages and updating ours with them, then building
<Hobbsee> rather than just pulling the debian tarballs, which i believe are finished, and adding anything ubuntu specific.
<Riddell> take the debian .orig.tar.gz's if you can get them, take our packaging and update the patches from debian
<Hobbsee> which seems odd to me - but i may well be missing something
<Hobbsee> right.  which means i wouldnt need to use ktown, per se.
<Hobbsee> gotcha.
<Riddell> remember to ignore debian's 98_buildprep patches of course
<Hobbsee> any others to be wary of?
<Riddell> I usually scrap 01_branch patches too
* Hobbsee nods
<Riddell> and do make -f debian/rules buildprep  until everything applies
<Hobbsee> where everything == all the patches?
* Hobbsee nods
<Riddell> yes
* Hobbsee doesnt know about make -f debian/rules buildprep but will lkely find out
<Riddell> various patches will have been applied upstream for 3.5.7 so they can just go
<Hobbsee> yep
<Riddell> buildprep applies patches then runs autotools
<Hobbsee> ahhh...i see
<Riddell> then unapplies patches
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> useful
<nixternal> dpkg-scanpackage /var/cache/pbuilder/kde4/result/ > Package
<nixternal> is that correct?
<Riddell> apt-ftparchive packages [directory]  > Packages
<nixternal> or that...thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds doable.  well, more to the point, it sounds like a challenge which will eventually be doable.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: groovy, good luck, I'm off to snooze
<Hobbsee> Riddell: have a good sleep
* Hobbsee will probably look when she gets back from uni
* Hobbsee cant find qt-x11-free
<jjesse> evening :)
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse :)
<jjesse> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm looking into doing the kde 3.5.7 for gutsy
<jjesse> oh fun
<jjesse> i just got to my hotel for the week
<Hobbsee> but i cant seem to find qt-x11-free for 3.5.7, which it appears that i'll need as a dep for everything else.
<Jucato> ooh hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hiya Jucato
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: can't find qt where?
<Hobbsee> on ktown
<Jucato> oh... hehe I don't know ktown (yet) :P
<jjesse> what is ktown?
<Jucato> maybe it's name as qt-copy?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: possibly, but i cant see anything startign with a q, or similarly named
* Jucato doesn't know ktown, or how to search in it...
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  looking at the changelog for qt-x11-free, i'm suspecting it doesnt actually release at the same time kde does
* Hobbsee hugs the kioslaves
<Jucato> speaking of that...
* Jucato just saw a sysinfo:/ package in kde-apps...
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Jucato> hm...I presume it's ok to have 2 agenda topics from one person? :D
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> but the meeting's going to have to delay to next week
<Hobbsee> dont you remember my entire list?
<Jucato> er no...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> okay, so it's just the libtool patch that dies.
<nixternal> build-dep on libtool & automake1.10?
<nixternal> I had that issue with krename
<nixternal> relibtoolization at build time is better than the patch
<Hobbsee> it's a debian patch for it, so it should apply
<nixternal> ya it should
<nixternal> hrmm
<Hobbsee> i think i killed it.
<nixternal> I am finally back to building KDE 4 Alpha on amd64
<nixternal> lets see how these new debs rock out
<nixternal> damn, I forgot to add 'dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages' to my script
<nixternal> ahh, libstreamanalyzer.so craps out again
<nixternal> yay
<Hobbsee> blerg.
<Hobbsee> i dont understand this at all.
<nixternal> don't try to build KDE 4 Alpha packages on a Gutsy box...libstreamer is a pain in the arse ;)
<nixternal> jesus I totally forgot I dist-upgraded that box
<nixternal> argh, wth is up with sata dvd drives and booting from them
<Hobbsee> OH FUCKING HELL.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i hate ID10T errors.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> me too Hobbsee, me too
<Hobbsee> ooh, idiot error x2!!!
<Hobbsee> i cant *believe* i did that.
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> wonder how long arts takes to build...
<nixternal> forever
<nixternal> actually, not as long as kdelibs
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> so i might not do this l ocally
<Hobbsee> arts is done.
<Hobbsee> nwo for kdelibs.
* Hobbsee wonders how one can tell which upstream patches are no longer needed, without an upstream changelog
<ajmitch> intuition & random guesswork
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee waits
* Hobbsee wonders about the libjasper change, still
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm happy that "you suck", actually :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: (I mean the date's better for me)
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<Hobbsee> argh.  now i know nothing about xinerama.
<Hobbsee> and a constant's been redefined.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is there a new date for the meeting?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: next week
<Hobbsee> apart from that, no
<Jucato> ok. that'll do :)
* Jucato erases from korganizer
<Hobbsee> ahh, here we go
* Hobbsee can make imbrandon's build machine do some more work.
* Jucato wonders if it's possible for Adept to spit out more informative error messages...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i wish
<Jucato> I'm kinda getting tired of telling people who encounter "it might break something" error messages to just use apt-get :)
<Hobbsee> 90% done
<Hobbsee> yay, kdelibs building
<_marseillais> hi everybody
<_marseillais> good morning
<Hobbsee> hiya
<_marseillais> hi Hobbsee  :)
<_marseillais> this night i receive an email with this attachment : i've http://librarian.launchpad.net/7722744/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-ia64.kyamo_0.40%2B0.4a-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and another one for another package! is this my error? i've done something wrong with my package? or is it only a build problem and waiting will solve it?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais:
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: depends what the error is
<_marseillais> it's in the attachment Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> that looks to be a problem with the buildds
<Hobbsee> so just wait, and i'tll be given back
<_marseillais> a problem to access repo
<_marseillais> oki
<Hobbsee> if it's not done in a few days (maybe a week, a severything's being declined at the moment, then ask an archive admin for a giveback of it)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<_marseillais> oki
<_marseillais> sorry for delay i'm at work
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, do you know if there are some "easy task" to do? by easy i mean wich doesn't take too many time and too many skills
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got arts, but kdelibs has ftbfs and i'm not sure why yet.  sources and binaries are at hobbsee.ubuntuwire.com
* Hobbsee --> running out hte door
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: usually marked as bitesize on LP
* _marseillais don't understand... :$
<Hobbsee> :)
* _marseillais waits seaLne
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Arby> who is the person to talk to about language support in kubuntu?
<Arby> and do they have a minute to look at bug 113145?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113145 in language-support-fr "language-support-fr does not install on Feisty Fawn (7.04)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113145
<nuu> hi guys
<nuu> does anybody know of a good introduction/tutorial to programming kio slaves ?
<Riddell> http://www.heise.de/ct/english/01/05/242/ ?
<Riddell> but it's a #kde-devel question
<nuu> thanks
* _marseillais is still looking for a step to step tutorial to develop with kdevelop or something else to learn programmation in kde.
<Riddell> start by learning programming language X
<Riddell> read tutorials for Qt programming in X
<_marseillais> Riddell, i don't find one enough easy for me
<Riddell> look at small examples of programmes in KDE
<Riddell> start fixing things
<_marseillais> i need something wich take me by hand
<crimsun> Personally, PyQt or PyKDE is a dream.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, hows the patch coming ? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: remind me again which patch that is?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its the patch that takes care of the nonworking restart/reboot, and localization issues in the logout
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sent on 2007-05-07 00:03
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I've made a note to include it when I do the 3.5.7 packages for gutsy
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh.. I think those people on the bug reports want it in feisty
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats not up to me ofcourse, but shouldn't bugfixes go with the version it was reported in ?
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know where there is a vertical kubuntu logo?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: on the kmenu ?
<Riddell> kwwii: nope, you're the logo maker :)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: actually, that is a good idea
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well until I saw its not there anymore :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: probably saw it in edgy
<kwwii> _StefanS_: it should also be there in feisty
<kwwii> unless someone changed something and didn't mention it
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I just have some gears and bluish background
<kwwii> _StefanS_: right, that is the one from edgy
<kwwii> dapper had a normal logo turned 90
<kwwii> Riddell: do you want to answer Gerrys mail or should I?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes
<Riddell> kwwii: about akademy marketing contact?
<kwwii> Riddell: yes
<kwwii> I would suggest talking to sebas, I guess
<Riddell> I'm not sure what he means actually
<Riddell> I'll answer it
<kwwii> well, he needs to talk to someone who knows where/how to get the right information about the stuff from last year as well as the requirements, etc. for this year
<kwwii> remember the problems we had last year with the border, etc.? that is just one thing that can go wrong in the planning
<Riddell> e-mailed
<Riddell> zander did it last year
<Riddell> this year it's not clear who's doing it
<kwwii> right, got it...seems good enough for a start
<kwwii> hehe, who is going to scribus hell?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so, should write on the bugreports that it will be fixed in gutsy only ?
<_StefanS_> (should I write)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, it won't pass the strict requirements for a SRU
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: where are those specs anyways+
<Riddell> which specs?  SRU?
<_StefanS_> yes
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<_StefanS_> so that I know that next time
<_StefanS_> well I see your point
<_StefanS_> hotkeys not being correct on localized kubuntus is not very critical hehe
<_StefanS_> btw, there will be a knetworkmanager 0.2 soon (from the knm mailinglist)
<Riddell> ooh, cool
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, and with luck my LEAP patch will make it too, so that will all result in people being able to easier connect to corporate wlan that has Cisco equipment in them
<_StefanS_> Riddell: phase2 eap seems to make it too
<\sh> Riddell, could you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/86824 if we can apply it to kdelibs-data ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86824 in wine "wine installed apps menus problems" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> \sh: so long as it doesn't cause other problems
<\sh> Riddell, we can revert the entry if there are pitfalls ...
<Riddell> \sh: I've made a note to include it with 3.5.7 in gutsy
<\sh> cool
<\sh> Riddell, thx
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how goes it?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: your patch - which package was it against?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: kdebase(ksmserver)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ca va
<Hobbsee> Riddell: in english?
<Jucato> heh funny I asked the same question from _StefanS_ a few days ago :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it goes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to hear the status on the kde packages?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you got arts done but you got stuck on kdelibs?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, fails to build, and i cant actually see why, in amongst all the warnings
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: is it something I can help you with?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: dunno.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: heh.... okay. :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: sources are at hobbsee.ubuntuwire.com/kdelibs, iirc
<Jucato> _StefanS_: btw, iirc, someone from #kde was wondering if the logout patch is available outside of kubuntu (like in kde-apps.org)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah thats nice :) - someone might actually appreciate it hehe
<Jucato> _StefanS_: some appreciate it. some hate it. that's life :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: guess so :) - well it isnt available at the moment, but I could probably put it online there
<_StefanS_> Jucato: how did they expect it to be packaged?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: dunno really. he/she was just wondering. usually patches are just sumbitted there as patches... :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well I can put it there, later on probably. Then people can take it where they want to :)
<Jucato> yep. :)
<Jucato> of course, nice screenshots would be extra sweet :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I know. Screenshots work :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: btw, kdm is usually localized, isn't it?
<Jucato> I think so
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you could look at / help me out with kdelibs at some point, i'd appreciate it
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: got a log, I can try to help you
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i dont :(
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i didnt pipe it out of the pbuilder, as i didnt think of it
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oh, well I dont have pbuilder set up anyways so I wont be able to help
<Hobbsee> or a chroot
<_marseillais> Riddell, when you'll release kde3.5.7 i'll make a debdiff including kopete_emoticon_manager and send it for a revu for gutsy. I'll of course test it before but do you want me to send it to you for your kubuntu repo ?
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: please CC me on any mail about it.  and file a bug about kdenetwork with the debdiff
<_marseillais> mmmmmmmmmmm
<_marseillais> no
<Hobbsee> (because i tend to touch kdenetwork - or used to)
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, no i'll not
<Hobbsee> okay then....
<_marseillais> because i don't have your email Hobbsee ! :)
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: it's on launchpad.  it's also fairly obvious
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@ubuntu.com / hobbsee@kubuntu.org
<_marseillais> i beg you pardon .... i'm trying to be funny because my teeth hurts me a lot...
<_marseillais> oki easy i'll remember
* _StefanS_ pulls out one more of _marseillais teeth
<_StefanS_> does it hurt more now ? :D
* Hobbsee just thought it was odd.
<_marseillais> _StefanS_, too late
<_marseillais> my doctor removes two of my wisdom teeth on thursday
<_StefanS_> _marseillais: the ones in the lower jaw hurts most to get removed, I remember :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: thats not obvious about your email. Your handle has an uppercase H and you email dont.
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i dont believe it's case sensitive
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: its not ;)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: just kidding
<Hobbsee> :P
* Jucato finds comfort that he's not the only one having tooth problems this week...
* _StefanS_ is bored with his current work....
* _marseillais has find kde 3.5.7 repo and kdenetwork source package so i'll make debdiff this evening
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: doesnt exist yet for gutsy, for the most part
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, yes but feisty one is for the moment enough
<_marseillais> like that i'll be able to see if the patch apply better on kde3.5.7 than 3.5.6
<_marseillais> and perhaps even test it
<mhb> hi all
<bleep> hi mhb
<mhb> even bleeps and people having problems with teeth
<mhb> :o)
<bleep> manchicken|away: ping?
<bleep> #4  0xb7a2c7f0 in nanosleep () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<bleep> #5  0xb7a2c63f in sleep () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<bleep> #6  0xb7828bd9 in KCrash::startDrKonqi (argv=0xbf88221c, argc=17)
<bleep>     at /build/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.6/./kdecore/kcrash.cpp:312
<bleep> #7  0xb783f52e in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler (sig=11)
<bleep>     at /build/buildd/kdelibs-3.5.6/./kdecore/kcrash.cpp:229
<bleep> was the backtrace of the system settings crash
<mhb> Shiny: don't people get kicked for changing their nicks often? :o)
<Shiny> mhb: depends on the mood of the ops
<mhb> Shiny: and don't forget those who |away themselves
<mhb> :o)
* Shiny keeps removign them, yes
<mhb> Shiny: sorry for having fun, I saw you (as bleep) poke manchicken|away and I couldn't resist :o)
<Shiny> :P
<bddebian> Heya
<_marseillais> does anyone allready work on that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kiosktool/+bug/6306 ??
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6306 in kiosktool "Kiosk admin tool tries to login with root account " [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> marseillais: it's a spec https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKiosktool
<Riddell> _marseillais: feel free to take it on
<Riddell> but let me know so I can assign it appropriately
<_marseillais> Riddell, i mostly feel free to look at it. absolutly not sure i can do anything!
<_marseillais> but i really thing it would be good to have it in kubuntu
<_marseillais> so i'll take a look
<_marseillais> why we can't see kubuntu gutsy spec for the moment ?
<Riddell> _marseillais: what do you mean?
<_marseillais> is there anywhere a list of spec like this one : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKiosktool ?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+specs is the gutsy specs but I think I need to target the kubuntu ones for gutsy first
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/
<Riddell> that's the ones we did at sevilla
<_marseillais> does the job for kiosktool need big C++, Qt, Linux skills and to be start right now? if it is the case i don't think i can do it. if it's not i'll take a look after the two packaging things i want to do
<Riddell> _marseillais: it needs c++ and qt skills yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: btw, do you know which intel device the ubuntu mobile is aimed at?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: looks very interesting
<Riddell> _StefanS_: all new ones
<_StefanS_> Riddell: UMPC things?
<Riddell> I don't know what that is
<_StefanS_> mmm ok
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MobileAndEmbedded
<Riddell> /root/3.5.7/kdelibs-3.5.7/./kdecore/netwm.cpp:337: error: too many initializers for 'const char* const [78] '
<Riddell> /root/3.5.7/kdelibs-3.5.7/./kdecore/netwm.cpp:433: error: too many initializers for 'Atom* [78] '
<Riddell> nasty
<Shiny> Riddell: yummy.
<Shiny> Riddell: that was with my packages, no?
* Shiny wonders
<Riddell> with hobbsee's
<Shiny> Riddell: ohhhhh....
* Shiny is hobbsee
* Shiny knows what that is
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten about that
<Riddell> what is it?
<Hobbsee> it's the xinerama patch, which got changed
<manchicken> Mornin' folks.
<ScottK> Morning manchicken
<manchicken> I noticed that someone pinged me and then pasted a stack trace.  That was interesting.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Because I know exactly what program and issue that's from :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: read the last line
<Hobbsee> manchicken: system settings crash
<Hobbsee> that we were discussing a few days ago
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Is there a bug associate with that?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<manchicken> That stack trace tells me nothing.
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> oh still.  oh well
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> for stuff like that, we really need bug posts.
<manchicken> Timezones are hard enough to work around without this massive amount of data loss.
<manchicken> I don't even have steps to replicate the issue.
<Hobbsee> "start system settings in gutsy.  watch
<Hobbsee> :P
<rbrunhuber> is kde 3.5.7 already in gutsy or proposed for testing?
* Hobbsee recompiles
<Riddell> it's not in
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: arts is done, kdelibs is currently compiling
<Hobbsee> Riddell: brandon's machine is fast, btw
<Riddell> but testers needed for  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/ feisty main#
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how long didit take you to compile arts last time?
<Riddell> s/#//
<rbrunhuber> is kde 3.5.7 still compatible to gutsy?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: what does that mean?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : I mean if the debs are compatible to gutsy. Because the url has feisty as release.
<Hobbsee> [00:18]  <Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: arts is done, kdelibs is currently compiling
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: so apart from that, no.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: no, they're for feisty
<nixternal> Riddell: is 357 for feisty 100% complete?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> roger, upgrading now
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Will 3.5.7 be uploaded to gutsy or is gutsy pointing to kde 4.0?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: it will be uploaded to gutsy, yes
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : Is there a preliminary changelog already?
<Hobbsee> of upstream changelog, or of kubuntu changelog?
<Hobbsee> no, and somewhat
<Hobbsee> but the kubuntu changelog is fairly useless if you want to see the changes in 3.5.7
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : upstream
<Hobbsee> then no, not to my knowledge
<rbrunhuber> hobbsee: thanx
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : Seems there are no changes at all :-) http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_6to3_5_7.php
<Hobbsee> heh, yes :)
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Riddell> happy ubuntu people http://jriddell.org/photos/2007-05-sevilla-paul-jonathan-sarah.jpg
<Riddell> nixternal: how did the upgrade go?
<nixternal> it destoryed everything
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> seems good so far
<nixternal> I have it on my x86 and amd64 box running happily so far
<nixternal> haha, nice pic!
<nixternal> you people are way to white!
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> I know there is sun in Europe, time to find it..although I shouldn't talk...the sun is no where near my little dungeon here
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> sun?
<rbrunhuber> is packages.ubuntu.com down=
<Jucato> Tm_T: that big, (usuall) yellowish orb that hangs around in the sky at certain hours of the day... I rarely see it though... but I can't hide from its effects :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh nice pic, and some familiar faces :)
* Jucato /whois paul...
<nixternal> Paul Sladen
<Tm_T> Paul is cool (:
<rbrunhuber> Can anyone reach packages.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> Riddell: was Pauls bicycle in one piece in Sevilla?
<Riddell> it seems to fall apart quite frequently
<nixternal> lol
<Tm_T> I wonder why...
<nixternal> Riddell: in the KDE 4 Alpha changelogs, I am putting in the topline "KDE 4 Alpha Release" and the following lines detail the debian/control: changes. Is that cool?
<Jucato> hm... 3.5.7 tomorrow..
<Riddell> nixternal: very
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> Jucato: testers needed for feisty
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Who is responsible for http://packages.ubuntu.com. It is not reachable (at least from Germany). Is this on puporse?
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: it wasn't reachable for me yesterday either
<nixternal> still can't connect to it
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: it's not run by canonical, it's just someone who was annoyed at not having a packages. service for ubuntu
<Jucato> er... dang... should have known this today... I'll be completely without net for the next few hours...
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : I have to agree with him/her. It is very annoying to have no packages service for ubuntu :-)
<nixternal> wget -nd -r -l1 --no-parent -A.deb -A.bz2 is your friend!
<nixternal> there is DaD floating around the MOTU list
<Jucato> iirc packages.ubuntu.com is not maintained by canonical? (forgot where I heard it)
<nixternal> Jucato: Riddell just said it a couple of lines up ;p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm still getting used to this LCD goodness :)
<Jucato> my eyes are still adjusting
<nixternal> grr..I need to replace my CRT..and I am guessing I will eventually go the LCD route
<rbrunhuber> seems to be maintained by a frank lichtenheld
<Tonio__> yo
<Tonio__> kwwii: ping ?
<kwwii> Tonio__: hey man, wassup?
<Tonio__> little help required to change the usplash theme for the french parliament...
<Tonio__> kwwii: I looked at the image, changed the palette, but I don't understand something
<Tonio__> kwwii: in the .c file, there is only one background and one foreground variable
<Tonio__> kwwii: how is the layer done ?
* Tonio__ will hopefully become a contributor again starting on wednesday..... we're just ending the implementation here....
<Tonio__> kwwii: s/layer/gradiant
<kwwii> Tonio__: are you talking about the color definitions?
<Tonio__> kwwii: yep, for the progress bar
<kwwii> Tonio__: or are you talking about the progress bar
<kwwii> the progress bar are pics as well
<Tonio__> hu ?
<kwwii> there is a foreground and background pic
<kwwii> which have to use the exact same palette as the other pics
<Tonio__> hum....... is that the way we do it ?
<Tonio__> kwwii: so we use the throbber files ?
<Tonio__> I don't understand, we have the same files in the package I've done, but the colors are completly f*cked up
<Tonio__> throbber_fore.png and throbber_back.pngn that's it right ?
<kwwii> yes, those are the right pics
<kwwii> the palette has to be right as well (for all the pics)
<Tonio__> kwwii: palette of the standard image or the throbber files ?
<kwwii> there can only be one 256 color palette for *all* pics
<kwwii> the normal image, as well as the throbber files all need the same defined palette
<Tonio__> kwwii: ahhhhhhhhhh, that explains then
<Tonio__> kwwii: why something that damn complicated ?
<Tonio__> :)
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> it is just silly pictures!
<Tonio__> hehe
<Tonio__> kwwii: okay I'll try to finish this then.... thanks for the help, seya on wednesday when I'll become a human beeing again.......
<kwwii> ;-)
* Tonio__ worked 75 hours last week
<kwwii> let me know if you need any help
<Tonio__> so the first person that tells me french only work 35 hours will get my foot in the ass... ;)
<Tonio__> kwwii: thanks for proposing, I'll try to get it done by myself, but if I really can't do it, I'll send you an email :)
<kwwii> cool :-)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'll prepare a kdebase upload, we have interesting things to test, as the usb key unmount thing fdoving as done, works lie a charm here
<Riddell> Tonio__: don't, we're packaging 3.5.7
<Tonio__> Riddell: already ?
<Tonio__> Riddell: nice, since that requires an svn patch :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'll wait for your uploads to work on that then
<Riddell> Tonio__: patch for what?
<Tonio__> Riddell: for usplash on shutdown
<Tonio__> Riddell: as you know that fails very often
<Tonio__> Riddell: if we don't launch the usplash by patching kdm, but within the init.d/kdm, it works much better
<Tonio__> Riddell: tried on 10 pcs, works like a charm
<Tonio__> Riddell: is there a reason we don't do it that way ?
<Riddell> no special reason
<paran> Riddell: I noticed that there already is a 3.5.7-tag in kde-svn, does that mean that it is about to be released very soon?
<Jucato> May 22
<nixternal> finally, kde4 chugs along building
<nixternal> 1 down, 4308438 million more to go
<Lure> Riddell: re 3.5.7> networkstatus package is lacking some files -> knetworkmanager cannot be started
* Lure is hooked to plain old ethernet now :-(
<Tonio__> Riddell: then we should eventually test this way, since it works much better
<Tonio__> Riddell: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/83727
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83727 in kdebase "If I stop KDM it hangs on usplash (Kubuntu Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio__> Lure: I'll work on knm svn within a week
<Tonio__> Lure: shouldn't we eventually ask timo to release a tarball ?
<Lure> Tonio_: good, current problem is with kde 3.5.7 packages Riddell provided
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems he has dropped your changes for networkstatus
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Riddell> I did drop the networkstatus patch
<Riddell> spose I should look at making it apply
<Tonio_> hum, eventually yes ;)
<Lure> Riddell: knm now fails with: "knetworkmanager: error while loading shared libraries: libnetworkstatus.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Tonio_> Lure: as I said, I'm not there till wednesday, we will deliver the distro for the fr parliament, and then I may receover a normal life...
<Lure> Tonio_: knm 0.2 should be released rsn, therefore you should probably wait for it
<Tonio_> Lure: lots of things to do btw, as I'd like to fix the usplash on shutdown thing, provide kaffeine as embeded player and get the latest knm in
<Tonio_> Lure: that was the plan yes, just wait for the packages to be there
<Lure> Tonio_: nice, I still need to kick-off my gutsy environment
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: virtualbox is your friend
<Lure> Tonio_: no vm extensions on my Pentium M :-(
<Lure> Tonio_: will set-up Vmware, but I need real laptop test too (I want to work on kde power usage for gutsy)
<Tonio_> Lure: vm extensions are required with virtualbox ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm not talking about kvm
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I though it is kvm-based
<Tonio_> Lure: talking about the guidance power manager, are you aware of the dbus restart bug ?
<Tonio_> Lure: nope it isn't
<Lure> Tonio_: restart issue?
<Tonio_> Lure: just restart dbus and you'll see :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I can imagine.... ;-)
<Tonio_> gpm doesn't work anymore and needs to be restarted :)
<Tonio_> Lure: shouldn't it reconnect automatically ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no code there to reconnect to dbus...
<Lure> Tonio_: would be nice... something to consider when porting to qt4 (as sebas is planning)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah... :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I think sebas is concerned and is having a look
<Tonio_> okay let's finish the work........ then take 2 days of entire sleep, and come back in the kubuntu crew
<Tonio_> have a nice day all
<Tonio_> kwwii: thanks again for the help
<Riddell> nixternal: about?
<nixternal> yes sir
<Riddell> nixternal: does kdesu work for you in 3.5.7?
* nixternal tries
<nixternal> it does, but it is loaded with errors, like I was using sudo
<Riddell> fine
<Riddell> entirely broken for me
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> wonder why
<nixternal> let me test the 64 setup
<nixternal> works on both x86 and amd64 here
<nixternal> kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : basket_config_features.desktop
<nixternal> kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : basket_config_notes.desktop
<nixternal> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<nixternal> why basket*.desktop
<toma> Riddell: sorry i can not be at the meeting of this wednesday.
<Riddell> no idea
<Riddell> toma: we have a meeting this wednesday?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I thought it got moved again
<toma> its on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<marseillai_> :)
* marseillai_ is happy
<marseillai_> the kopete_emoticon_patch apply well on 3.5.7
<Riddell> toma: I'm not sure if hobbsee has a set date for it yet
<Riddell> toma: the current plan is to rotate half the kubuntu council, if that makes sense to you
<Riddell> nixternal: does this read OK?  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<toma> Riddell: seems wise to review the current members, yes.
<marseillai_> Riddell: i've make a patch for kopete in kde 3.5.7 with this apps : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=54968 do you want me to send you the debdiff ?
<sebas> Riddell: Version number say 3.5.6 twice
<sebas> In title and first line
<Riddell> sebas: fixed
<toma> Riddell: after this week I'm less available for a few weeks, so I had hoped that the meeting was this week (or rather last week)
<Riddell> marseillai_: sure
<Riddell> opinions on http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_akademy_banner_1.png vs http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_akademy_banner.png ?
<marseillai_> Riddell: i send it to you now but i'm building it in my pbuilder to check if it works first
<marseillai_> i'll say you if it works but i've an old computer it will takes time
<nixternal> Riddell: looks good
<nixternal> I didn't know they didn't work with network-manager though
<nixternal> ehe
<yuriy> so i installed edubuntu yesterday, want to get started on ltsp manager. it's in bzr?
<yuriy> and what's the devel channel for edubuntu/ltsp?
<Riddell> #edubuntu ?
<nixternal> that be the channel :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm looking to fix that
<yuriy> i think that's for support, but i guess i could ask in there or *shock* look it up
<Riddell> yuriy: a KDE version of thin-client-manager-gnome is more important than ltsp-manager I think
<Riddell> (for KDE read qt 4)
<paran> Riddell: there are not kdevelop in that repository. also you probably mean kdevelop 3.4.1
<yuriy> Riddell: that's not the same thing? i was thinking of thin-client-manager, what's ltsp-manager then?
<Riddell> paran: oh aye, good point
<Riddell> yuriy: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdubuntuKDE
<paran> Riddell: also I wouldnt write the KDevelop-stuff as an "Update:" as it will be in the announcement from the beginning
<Riddell> "Thin client manager is an application run on the teacher's server to control the LTSP clients."
<Riddell> "ltsp-manager is an application to change settings for the LTSP setup. "
<Riddell> ltsp-manager just fiddles config files, thin client manager lets you have real fun with running sessions
<marseillai_> Riddell: mail send
<Riddell> paran: I've removed it
<\sh> Riddell, make it "Free + Easy == Perfect" ,-)
* Riddell hires \sh as marketing manager
<yuriy> Riddell: ah, thanks. yeah, i was thinking of the thin client manager
<\sh> Riddell, no, not again ;)
<paran> Riddell: ah :)
* \sh did some marketing the last days for hiring people for the company
<\sh> but if someone has some spare chairs, and is living near karlsruhe, please come to my new place, I'm in need of a chair ;)
<Riddell> yuriy: I don't know where the code is https://code.launchpad.net/student-control-panel/ seems to be old
<\sh> yuriy, ask ogra about the sourcecode
<Riddell> yuriy: ah, https://code.launchpad.net/tcm
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<toma> Riddell: do you want to keep a kde position and if so, are there candidates?
<allee> evening
<allee> eh, no tonio
<nixternal> Riddell: kubuntu_akademy_banner.png is the winner
<yuriy> a123333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333WWWWW44443~-
<yuriy> oops sorry
<nixternal> lol
<fdoving> allee: my latitude won't wake up after suspend-to-ram, any tips?
<fdoving> that's feisty.
<fdoving> it used to work when i first got it. not sure what i changed to break it.
<allee> fdoving: afair someone mentioned unloading the   cdrom driver  helps.  But don't remember if it was s-t-r or s-t-d
<fdoving> allee: i have tried with and without the changes to /etc/default/acpi-support changes mentioned at the wiki.
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> cdrom driver.
<allee> fdoving: luka may know more.  My D600 is now running gutsy  ...
<fdoving> allee: ok. does ipw3945 work for you with the .22 kernel ?
<fdoving> .. and the mouse-dot-thing in the middle of the keyboard doesn't work in that kernel. (just fetched the gutsy kernel on feisty)
<fdoving> .. i'll try to suspend without htat cdrom driver loaded.. if i disappear it failed and i'm rebooting.
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd have to agree
<nixternal> the KDE + Ubuntu one just looks out of place...distracts my attention for the coolness of the banner
<nixternal> s/for/from/
<marseillai_> more than an hour to build kdenetwork! is it normal?
<allee> fdoving: the mouse stick and ipw3495 of the D420 always worked here with plain feisty stuff
<fdoving> allee: yes, on feisty, but on gutsY?
<allee> fdoving: the D420 devlivered to my users.  I doubt they are happy when I upgrade to gutsy.  So no idea.  On D600 knetworkmanger does not even start currently due to missing  libnetworkstatus.so.0
<nixternal> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/': No such file or directory
<nixternal> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<nixternal> make: *** [binary-install/kde4games]  Error 1
<nixternal> ARGH!
<nixternal> Riddell: any clue ^^
<Riddell> nixternal: remove it from the .install file
<Riddell> run dh_install --list-missing and edit .install files until all fixed
<Riddell> debuild -nc to finish building without cleaning
<marseillai_> Riddell: i've test and the debdiff for kdenetwork works
<Riddell> marseillai_: and this allows you to change your smiley theme?
<marseillai_> i'm currently installing
<marseillai_> grrrrrrr
<marseillai_> forget it
<marseillai_> it makes kopete crash
<fdoving> allee: do you use dri? after thinking hard about what i've changed, i think i've figured out i enabled DRI.
<allee> fdoving: the D420 use i810, my D600 the free radeon driver.  With both DRI is working.
<fdoving> allee: dri and suspend?
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> i use the magic new intel driver andr xrandr 1.2, might make problems.
<allee> fdoving: D600 both.  D420 out of the box only one of s-t-d and s-t-r.  Don't remember which
<allee> fdoving: D420 use i810 + 915resolution
<fdoving> hmm.. could it be the kvm modules, maybe?
<manchicken> Wuddup allee?
<fdoving> allee: those evil kvm modules.
<allee> manchicken: fixing upstream handling of libs and trying to figure out what do/not work in kdebluetooth-dbus-integration
<allee> fdoving: oh :)
<manchicken> Nice
<allee> manchicken: frightning!  Tweaking auto* magic is 1@#@$@#
<manchicken> There's an am2cmake program in kdesdk
<manchicken> cmake seems to do better.
<fdoving> cmake is very nice.
<manchicken> It's a little trickier to get used to once you're used to am... but I like it.
<allee> manchicken: for one next upstream versions cmake is on TODO.  Doing auto* -> cmake it for released version looks like overkill
<manchicken> I don't know, the am2cmake seems pretty rock solid.
<toma_> (it only does the basic stuff, i've never used am2cmake and was done with it.)
<nixternal> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lsyndication    <= error when building kde4pim 3.90.1
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> waa, linker problems
<Riddell> dunno, is libsyndication.so there?
<nixternal> nope
<Riddell> probably the issue then :)
<nixternal> just searched for it and found nothing
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> searched for libsyndication.so*
<Riddell> ?
<nixternal> libsyndication*
<Riddell> crazy
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-22
<manchicken_> Riddell: We need to smack whoever decided not to make KDE3 compatibility classes for the various KDE3 action classes.
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/services/kresources/kabc/net.desktop': No such file or directory
<crimsun> from?
<Hobbsee> kdelibs 3.5.7
* Hobbsee needs it for reference
<nixternal> dh_install --list-missing
<Hobbsee> oh bugger, not this root problem again
<nixternal> haha, I had to go through and do that
<nixternal> I am stuck not having libsyndication, so I can't build kde4pim
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: would you happen to know of a way that all the files dont change to ownership root when bindmounting a directory in pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> does using fakeroot stop that?
<crimsun> fakeroot shouldn't have anything to do with that.
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought...
<Hobbsee> i just dont rememmber usually having this problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh dear.  i look like a drowned water rat in that picture
<crimsun> hehe, I just watched Flushed Away last night (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424095/)
* Hobbsee pokes for life
<Hobbsee> how is 1300 UTC for our meeting, sometime next week?
<ajmitch> 1AM, lovely
* ajmitch will try & be asleep by then
<ajmitch> :)
<Hobbsee> maybe, 1300 UTC on this friday, seeing as there's nothign else scheduled
<Hobbsee> poor ajmitch
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you have to do the MOTU one
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> I'll try & avoid it if possible
<crimsun> I'm a bit dismayed that a couple people are unhappy with the current situation but haven't proposed feasible resolutions.
<crimsun> Oh well. :-)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yes, we suck.
<Hobbsee> we know it.
<crimsun> nah, no one in here.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: still, it doesnt mean that we're not thinking about it, just because we're not actually proposing a solution
* Hobbsee thought she was the troublemaking one
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you are
<Hobbsee> oh good
<nixternal> I would propose a solution, but I don't even know what the problem is ;)
<Hobbsee> good thing i was too cold to cause trouble at UDS then
<crimsun> nixternal: we know your problem.  Stop using Vista as the excuse!
<nixternal> nevah!
<nixternal> Vista > GNOME any day
<nixternal> KDE > Vista > Windows ME > GNOME
<nixternal> tis what you get!
<nixternal> and another kde4 build bites the dust
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: who do you think will win?  you or me?
<nixternal> you
<nixternal> hands down
* Hobbsee wonders just how long she's got for these builds
<manchicken> Oh, come on.  Proprietary software will never be better than Free Software :)
<manchicken> Besides, we looked at Ubuntu Studio at the Ubuntu-Illinois meeting.
<nixternal> manchicken: in this case.... ;)
<manchicken> Not too shabby.
<nixternal> Kubuntu Studio would be better
* nixternal hears a project coming on
<nixternal> Ku Ku Studio
<nixternal> sing it like Phil Collins would though
<nixternal> ahh, the reason for this build failure for kdeedu is booged code it seems
<nixternal> error: 'class QPolygonF' has no member named 'containsPoint'
<nixternal> lovely
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> nixternal: Get right on that :)
<nixternal> on which one?
<manchicken> kubuntu studio
<nixternal> the code or the Phil Collins Kubuntu
<nixternal> uploading my kde4 amd64 packages now
<nixternal> admin, graphics, toys, multimedia, and games
<nixternal> nothing else wants to play nice and build
<nixternal> so the rest need some tweaking to satisfy
<Hobbsee> yay!
<nixternal> and from the looks of it, a lot of tweaking
<Hobbsee> you're beating me, then
<nixternal> that won't last long
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and lots of pointy-clicky vista action?
<nixternal> omg drown!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> damn you crimsun
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> it has migrated to another channel
<nixternal> it started in motu, now kubuntu-devel...what's next?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> hte rest of the ubuntu channels
<nixternal> nobody knows me there
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you know you're going to be teased about that forever, dont you?
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised no one's blogged about it yet
<nixternal> thanks Hobbsee for giving them the idea
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I have never ever even used Vista
* Hobbsee pulls up her blog...
<crimsun> sure, that's what they all say...
* nixternal removes blog from planet, Hobbsee's blog that is
<nixternal> I will admit to having a 20GB partition with XP on it though
<crimsun> nah, that's Vista with an XP theme.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I can't afford Vista
* Hobbsee has an XP partition
* Hobbsee has 2 linux ones, though
<Hobbsee> well, + /home
<nixternal> I only use it for the stupid VB class at school and to play Battlefield 2
<nixternal> oh, I have at least 20 linux ones
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> not including chroots
<Hobbsee> LOCK KDEgames
<jjesse> evening
<Hobbsee> woot!  kdelibs built
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kde4-feisty-amd64/
<nixternal> that is what we have so far
<Hobbsee> nixternal: is it shiny?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> aww
<nixternal> JR has the rest on http://kubuntu.or/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1
<Hobbsee> does it point and click?
<nixternal> you know it
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/7.10/kubuntu-docs/
* Hobbsee builds kdegames
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<Hobbsee> ewww, kdepim buglist looks evil
<nixternal> alrighty, nevermind kflickr then
<Hobbsee> kdenetwork looks equally bad
<nixternal> ya, kdepim is nasty
<nixternal> I went through one evening a few months back and attempted to clean it up as well
<nixternal> wth needs a sync/merge that hasn't already?
<Hobbsee> ksudoku will, but not yet
<nixternal> k
<Hobbsee> (it hasnt cleared debian yet)
<nixternal> I will work on tonio's kftpgrabber
<Hobbsee> oh, iknow
<nixternal> oh you do
<nixternal> tell me ;)
<Hobbsee> yakuake needs cleaning up
<Hobbsee> we should sync that from debian, if we can, and push our changes back
<nixternal> ahh, my favorite
<Hobbsee> basket 1.0.2 is released, too
<nixternal> we can sync it from debian I believe..I am running a debian version...ooh, I am using hte new beta one..that's right
<Hobbsee> excellent
<nixternal> I will check it out now
<Hobbsee> good.  still building.
<nixternal> hrmm..i figured since ana was doing yakuake it would be in extras
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that libtool update patch, I can replace that with the relibtoolization at build like we have been doing in kde-extras
<nixternal> that will drop a patch
<nixternal> then again...it is patched in debian as well
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahhh...
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> now yakuake_2.8~beta1-1 doesn't have any patches at all
<nixternal> I don't believe it is going to stay beta much longer, but Sho_ would know better about that
<Hobbsee> right, yeah
<nixternal> I wonder if we should even worry about 2.7.5 for Gutsy
<nixternal> want to just request a beta sync? or is that to scary
<nixternal> basket 1.0.2-1 is already in the repos
<Hobbsee> oh neat
<Hobbsee> yeah, request the beta sync
<nixternal> roger
<jjesse> wow i have no focus tonight to get any work done
<Jucato> what is focus?
<Jucato> :/
<jjesse> apparently something i'm lacking tonight
<Jucato> something I must be lacking for years now... or maybe my whole life :D
<jjesse> i think its the heroes season finale that is doing it
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> I can hear it playing
<jjesse> wow that was an awesome ending :)
<jjesse> maybe now i can work
<Jucato> "maybe"... :D
<yuriy> shh i haven't seen it yet, others are watching 24
<jjesse> yuriy: ok i won't tell anything
<jjesse> some of us don't care about 24 :)
<nixternal> grr, no go on yakuake sync...we had Kubuntu changes..I have updated the changes, dropped one patch, and am building it now..will request merge after testing
<nixternal> hrmm, wrong chan
<jjesse> grin :)
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> oh well
<_marseillais> hi
<Lure> Riddell: re 3.5.7> knetworkmanager works now, thanks
<_StefanS_> morning
<Tonio_> hey :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: interested in fixing another media related bug ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: very small one, bug annoying :)
<Tonio_> hi mbiebl
<mbiebl> Tonio_: hi
<_marseillais_> yop Tonio_ :)
<_marseillais_> could you come 2 minutes on kubuntu-fr
<_marseillais_> i got a little thing to ask to you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdegames done
<Hobbsee> anyone alive?
<_marseillais_> hi Hobbsee
<_marseillais_> for the patch i send to you yesterday
<_marseillais_> it build but it makes kopete crash (i've only install kopete from kde3.5.7 and keep all kdenetwork from kde 3.5.6
<_marseillais_> i'll try today to fix it
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got kdelibs available?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: same place as the rest
<Riddell> Hobbsee: remind me again where that is
* Hobbsee has done arts, kdelibs, kdegames, and is working on kdepim at the moment
<Hobbsee> hobbsee.ubuntwire.com/kdelibs
<Hobbsee> and the binaries are in /debs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're looking at doing some?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'll look at uploading what you've done first
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay :)
* Hobbsee closes more bugs.
<Riddell> nixternal: where are your source packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: suggest you use /lastlog
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kde 3.5.7 was to be the last kde4 release, right?
<Riddell> that's unclear, there may be a 3.5.8
<sebas> Hobbsee: KDE3, probably not.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<sebas> It's supposed to become less though.
<sebas> But it will be supported for some time to come.
<sebas> Yielding the interesting question if that's long enough for Gutsy+1 as LTS, or if that should be KDE4-based
<sebas> That also depends on when 4.0 and 4.1 will be out.
* Hobbsee --> dinner
<Hobbsee> sebas: er, yeah, kde3
<Riddell> sebas: what do you mean by supported?
<glatzor> hi sebas. has anybody yet worked on separating the displayconfig backend from guidance?
<sebas> Riddell: Upstream fixes bugs
<sebas> glatzor: Nope, a bit busy atm
<sebas> And I'm not a packaging dude anyway
<Riddell> glatzor: not imminently, it'll happen as part of merges hopefully but just now there's three kde releases being packaged
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably be there tomorrow to help on packaging 3.5.7 if needed
<Hobbsee> (darn connection)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whihc bit of kde are you doing now?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm not, I'm still waking up :)
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee hands you some irn bru :P
<Riddell> whee!
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee notes you didnt get tipsy at UDS that she saw :(
<Riddell> Tonio_: about?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i want to attack kdepim, and kdenetwork.  the rest i dont mind about, per se
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you want to be assigned any specs?  e.g. kubuntu-accessibility-keyboard, kubuntu-dolphin-by-default?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for kdepim you may want to fix the debian/rules include for simple-patchsys, it's a local include but should be the normal cdbs one
<Hobbsee> right, thanks for the headsup
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum yes please, I'll work on those 2 ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: and probably the kdebluetooth one too :)
<Riddell> I can't find the bluetooth one now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll take those in charge, and btw as soon as you have 3.5.7 packages out, I'll also start to backport the fixes w have done for the french parliament
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? let me check
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-bluetooth
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't wait to be back in the effort..... one month without even an upload...... I'm angry :)
<Hobbsee> poor Tonio_
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm wokrign on them - but i am at uni too...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the good point is that I already have a bunch of uploads to perform, but I need deps to come in the repos first (kaffeine.......)
<marseillai_> someone could explain me what can be the reason why i don't have any backtrace : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21968/ ???
<Riddell> marseillai_: the crash is caused by the library missing a function, not by something that needs a backtrace
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> thanks Riddell
<marseillai_> it's because i've done something bad in my package?
<Riddell> marseillai_: something has done something bad yes
<sebas> Do the 3.5.7 feisty packages have known regressions?
<Riddell> it's using a library version that it wasn't compiled with
<Riddell> sebas: not so far
<sebas> Ok thanks :)
* sebas upgrades then
<Riddell> xinerama probably broken
<sebas> I will be able to tell you in a minute.
<sebas> Well, some minutes.
* Hobbsee is just being slow
<buz> can i trigger the same HAL code path that guidance power manager uses for suspend from the cli?
<Lure> buz: power-manager has dcop interface
<Lure> buz: or use dbus
<Lure> buz: it is couple of lines of python code
<buz> for dcop i need kde running (i' trying to debug a suspend issue from text mode)
<buz> ok i'll see about that
<Lure> buz: for command line you can do "sudo pmi action suspend" (or hibernate)
<buz> ah that was what i was looking for
<buz> thanks!
<mars> Riddell: it's because i've done something bad in my package or it's an upstream bug? upstream dev say it comes from my package but i don't think i've done anything bad
<Riddell> mars: only reason I can think of is that you're mixing files from different compiled (e.g. your compile and a package from the archive)
<mars> oki i'll continue this later this evening
<mars> and don't give up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know if all the kubuntu-specific patches in kdepim have been named kubuntu_*?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Riddell> they have
<Hobbsee> excellent
<Hobbsee> yay, power
* Hobbsee notes that she's diff'd this backwards, which wont be helping.
<buz> does kde3.5.7 have a fix for those annoying crashes in kmail when you select a new mail?
<Hobbsee> buz: should do, yes.
<buz> finally ;)
<buz> that nearly drove me to thunderbird a while back
<Hobbsee> as in, assuming usptream has actually fixed it like they say htey have
<buz> well they claimed to have fixed in their dev branch but i couldnt figure out if that got incorporated into 3.5.7
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we still want to use -make-orig-source: .... in the rules file?
* Hobbsee can pastebin, for more info
<Hobbsee> and simple-patchsys is already not a local one
<Hobbsee> were you thinking of debian-qt-mk?
<Hobbsee> include debian/cdbs/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I must have been thinking of the feisty packages
* Hobbsee is slightly confused as to what that's there for, as it's not in kubuntu-debian-changes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I don't use make-orig-source
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://rafb.net/p/KLYONC76.html is something debian had and dropped, then?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: guess so, I removed those files upstream so there shouldn't be a need to do it as packagers
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee testbuilds, then
<Hobbsee> oh, bugger it.  i wanted to fix your bodgy networkstatus
<seele> why is there a flurry of posts about women in OSS?  did something happen?
<Hobbsee> seele: when?
<Hobbsee> and where?
<Hobbsee> oh, ubuntu planet, the equality stuff?
<seele> melissa, richard, daniel, mark van den borre
<seele> yeah
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> i think some of them discussed it at UDS
<Hobbsee> jono was interested in it
<seele> and i never hear anyone asking "Where are all the Black people in OSS"
<Hobbsee> seeing as there are very few women around in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> this is true - but tha twould be more discrimatory
<Hobbsee> well, obvious discrimination, more so
<Hobbsee> maybe
<seele> why?  because i'm pointing out that a group is underrepresented in my world in the universe of OSS?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<seele> thats what people are doing with women
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> LP users has had a recent thread about code of conduct for LP, and having to use full names
<Hobbsee> i'd suspect that there's more of a culture to say "dont jump on the black people" in lots of places
<Hobbsee> whereas women are the context of a lot of men's jokes
<Hobbsee> but i'm really not sure, and i think i'm ranting
<seele> yeah, i dunno
<seele> i didnt realise the topic of black people was sensitive outside the US
<Hobbsee> it's not, inside the US?
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<seele> no, it is inside the uS
<seele> we did a great job of fucking over black people and native americans in the 300 years
<Hobbsee> say if i were to have a go at aboriginies in my country...it wouldnt go down so well - i'd get labelled racist very quickly
<Hobbsee> yes
<seele> why?  wouldnt that make people sexist for pointing out women's issues?
<seele> i just dont understand why every time the code of conduct or other social issue comes up, women in floss has to be discussed
* Hobbsee shrugs
<seele> sorry, didnt meant to take it out on you
<Hobbsee> it seems to me that there's a great push to try to establish something that they'll never see - and that htey'll never really undersatnd, as they havent been thru
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> i suspect that they're only looking at one subset at a time, though.  like women first, then black people, or whatever
* ScottK has never understood how one gets people to stop dividing people into groups by dividing people into groups ...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: heh.  that's one of the reasons i'm not in ubuntu-women
<Hobbsee> seele: i guess one thing is, with the women groups, that a lot of the women wont put up with the same shit that you or i will, just because we're more used to it.  so it probably has a place.
<seele> i guess
<seele> but some women cant separate a comment that was made to them because they were a bitch rather because they have a vagina
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> which means they need educatoin too
<seele> yeah
<Hobbsee> or an appointment with the cluebat, either way.
<seele> i'm all for the education of sexist attitude, its just my opinion that is not whats going on here
<Hobbsee> what do you think is going on?
<seele> i dont know
<seele> some people like to complain, some people dont like being underrepresented, some people like fighting for a cause
<seele> soem people have the bad luck of working with assholes
<seele> but it should remain on social issues, not the fact that women get picked on
<seele> because i dont think that happens as much as it seems to be talked about
<Hobbsee> cant say i've been overly picked on, apart from UDS, in a good...maybe 3 months?
<Hobbsee> wait, does bluefoxicy count?
<Riddell> you were picked on at UDS?
<Hobbsee> some.  not much
<Hobbsee> not by you people
<Hobbsee> where you == kubuntu type
<seele> no kde love
<Hobbsee> seele: apologies.  kubuntu-type == kubuntu+kde
<seele> hehe
<Hobbsee> seemed so few, so i grouped them together
<marseillai> grrrr my poor c++ skills tell me it should work : ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/kopete/kdenetwork-3.5.7/debian/patches/kubuntu_08_emoticons_editor.diff but it doesn't.
<ScottK> my non-existant c++ skills tell me I'm not the one to help you figure it out ;-)
<Tonio_> marseillai: have an http link ?
<Tonio_> marseillai: I'd like to have a look but it looks like I can't connect to your ftp...
<Tonio_> marseillai: the link isn't good in fact
<Tonio_> 404 for me
<marseillai> arf ah oui
<marseillai> wait
<marseillai> Tonio_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21975/
<marseillai> Tonio_, it crashes when i use edittheme function telling me this error : symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_kopete_appearanceconfig.so: undefined symbol: _ZN19EmoticonsEditDialogC1EP7QWidget7QStringPKc
* hunger is waiting for the new kde to appear in gutsy.
<hunger> marseillai: Try pasting the _ZN... stuff into c++filt. That should at least give you the demangeled name.
<Hobbsee> hunger: there are a few debs
<hunger> Hobbsee: Not yet in gutsy. Don't want to add more repositories than absolutely necessary.
* Hobbsee isnt repo-literate, so there are only debs
<Hobbsee> i believe Riddell is going to start uploading them
<hunger> Wow, great!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it'd be nice to upload arts+kdelibs for a start
* hunger hops.
<Hobbsee> makingthe rest easier to build with pbuilder
<Riddell> Hobbsee: will do after lunch
<Hobbsee> :
<Hobbsee> :)
<marseillai> hunger, i don't understand what you've said
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks!
<Tonio_> marseillai: fiou....... that patch is wau too complicated for my poor c++ knowledge :)
<hunger> marseillai: try "c++filt _ZN19EmoticonsEditDialogC1EP7QWidget7QStringPKc" in a terminal.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i'm currently at work
<hunger> marseillai: That should give you proper classnames, etc. on the missing symbol.
<marseillai> but i'll try
<marseillai> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: kcontrol is broken again in gutsy.... same problem we previously had during feisty..... I'll have a look at that
<hunger> marseillai: It is EmoticonsEditDialog::EmoticonsEditDialog(QWidget*, QString, char const*) for what its worse.
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the obex kcontrol entry is back and afaicr that was causing the issue....
<marseillai> thanks hunger
<hunger> marseillai: The compiler pushes all those C++ names through a wringer and turns them into this undecipherable garbadge.
<hunger> marseillai: c++filt reverses the process:-)
<marseillai> so the message means that this function is missing in /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_kopete_appearanceconfig.so ????
<hunger> Yes.
<hunger> Is it in one of the source files? Is that compiled and linked into the .so-file?
<hunger> Usually this kind of thing happens when you screw up the build system:-)
<marseillai> really? i don't know
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdepim done
<marseillai> i've apply a patch find on kde-apps and build it hunger
<Hobbsee> bah.  or not
<marseillai> but your information gives some way to looks for problem
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> thanks
<hunger> marseillai: You are welcome.
<marseillai> hunger, may be if you look at the patch you could see something : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21975/ (if you have time)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you rock
<hunger> marseillai: I don't. But I'll sneak a peek anyway;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: failed at the end.  grr.
<hunger> marseillai: There is no such method:-(
* hunger wonders why it thinks there should be.
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> i've just saw that
<hunger> Oh, sorry, just missed it. It is there.
<marseillai> there is only +EmoticonsEditDialog::EmoticonsEditDialog(QWidget *parent, QString theme, const char* name) wich i not exactly the same
<hunger> marseillai: line 274.
<marseillai> it's not exactly the same you told me
<marseillai> it's const char* instead of char const*
<hunger> marseillai: It is close enough I thing.
<hunger> marseillai: That patch seems to introduce a new file (kdenetwork-3.5.7/kopete/kopete/config/appearance/emoticonseditdialog.cpp).
<hunger> I do not see where that is made known to the buildsystem.
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> line 589 hunger
<hunger> marseillai: Hmmm... right:-(
<hunger> What did you do after applying the patch? reconfigure?
<marseillai> no
<marseillai> debuild and build in pbuilder
<hunger> I think you might even need to rerun automake to generate the proper makefiles.
<marseillai> before building ?
<marseillai> but the patch only apply after the build
<marseillai> but the patch only apply after the build start
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any plans for adding kdevelop 3.4.1 to the kde 3.5.7 repo?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I don't plan to, it wasn't trvial to do so I left it out
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay, dont bother about it then :)
* Hobbsee rebuilds kdepim.  gah
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not really important
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the packages work fine btw
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: FTBFS - a file doesnt exist anymore.
<Riddell> debuild -nc is your friend
<Hobbsee> but this should be it, i hope
<allee> Tonio_: I've right now configured my mighty bt mouse without command line help.  With kdebluetooth-dbus-integration it will work out of the box (no hidd necessary)
<Hobbsee> what's that do?
<Hobbsee> the -nc bit?  no clean?
<Riddell> rebuilds without cleaning first
<Hobbsee> neat
* Hobbsee notes that photo is seriously evil...
* allee admires Hobbsee.  Without -nc I would have never dared to build kdelibs kdebase ..
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee hasnt done kdebase
<Hobbsee> and i dont think that admiring for idiocy is terribly good, anyway
<marseillai> Riddell, my patch for kopete changes makefile.am and it seems this change are not take into account during the build! is there a way to change that?
<Riddell> marseillai: make -f debian/rules buildprep
<Riddell> which applies the patch and runs autothings
<marseillai> thanks a lot! :)
<marseillai> so like that the patck _should_ work
<_StefanS_> Riddell: someone is asking on bug 103401, regarding the unfixed reboot/restart button
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103401 in kdebase "Reboot-Restart Button with classic LogOut Dialog (doUbuntuLogout=0) doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103401
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the packages for kde 3.5.7 is just the same as 3.5.6 patch-wise, right?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: they are yes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, I'll just write that in the bug
<marseillai> Riddell, last question : is there a way with pbuilder ton build ONLY kopete and not all kdenetwork wich take for me more than an hour and a half ?
<Riddell> marseillai: nope, you'd have to compile by hand for that
<marseillai> oki Riddell thanks anyway
<Tonio_> allee: interesting
<Tonio_> allee: where is the package ?
<Tonio_> allee: build from svn ?
<Tonio_> allee: let's stay connected on that point as I'll start working on that spec soon :)
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: so youre checking time, eh :)
<Tonio_> yo _StefanS_ rbrunhuber
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I tried to find out if you are ilde. but did not succeed.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I was born idle.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Ok back to other topics. My networkmanager is not running anymore. So no bug for .x509 and no mockups.
<Tonio_> allee: I am on the svn, looks pretty active at the moment
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well thats bad :) - why dont you just reinstall the packages?
<Tonio_> allee: I'd like to know when is that supposed to be released
<Tonio_> allee: but that sounds promissing :) let's try to get that done with gutsy..... I'll update the wikipage concerning this
<Riddell> sebas: you're being marked as the assignee of kubuntu-gutsy-guidance since you were at UDS (although it'll presumably be the usual mix of you, me, lure, sime, whoever else)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I upgraded to gutsy already (I don't use the machine productive). There are unmet dependencies.
<sebas> Riddell: That means?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: fix is on it's way
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: downgrade to feisty version of networkstatus
<Riddell> sebas: it means you get launchpad karma :)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: ok nevermind that, I have almost done the LEAP thingy btw
<sebas> Hehe.
<Lure> sebas: you should implement it and we will look at you ;-)
<sebas> I'll happily wait for launchpad karma then.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: unmet deps are normal, etc
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: could you write me what commands you use to split up the certificate manually?
<sebas> I'll implement parts and merge patches of others.
<sebas> Someone came up and started on powermanager port to Qt4 btw
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Can i send them later to you. Not on a linux machine now.
<Riddell> sebas: really?  who's that?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: thats fine
<manchicken> Tonio_: So when are you going to teach me how to use rosetta?
<sebas> A student from Edinburgh
<sebas> David Edmundson
<Riddell> mikearthur?
<Riddell> oh, another one
<Lure> sebas: do we have the right pyqt4 in feisty - only latest support dbus event loop, afair
<Riddell> cool
<sebas> I told you that blogging works ;-)
<sebas> Lure: Dunno
<sebas> He first starts to straightforward port, and then hopefully make it event-based rather than polling
<Lure> sebas: I tried event loop stuff (have proto code), but I had to use snapshot version of pyqt
<Lure> sebas: when port is done, I can finish event loop stuff
<Riddell> Lure: isn't the code for that in dbus python bindings rather than pyqt?
<Lure> sebas: will  port be done on branch?
<sebas> Lure: Not sure, he'll send patches as soon as something works
<Lure> Riddell: no, python-dbus only ship glib loop, while pyqt adds another qt event loop support
<sebas> I've already merged an unrelated patch by him yesterday (extending the dbus interface)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I'm such a dumbshot. I have a second machine at home which still uses feisty. So i can use that for mockups and things. Did not think on this, because it only uses wired networking so no need for knetworkmanager.
<Lure> sebas: good - I plan to rework battery stuff a bit (so that we have support for ups and mouse battery too)
<Lure> sebas: just need to find some time ;-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: ok sounds good :) - please send those split commands for x509 also (mailto: sfs@enhance-it.dk)
<sebas> I'm still not sure what mouse battery has to do there, and how that should be presented to the user.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee, Riddell: The kde 3.5.7 packages for feisty are great. Installed them yesterday. Upgrade was very smooth.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: gutsy or feisty?
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : Feisty.
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Hobbsee cant take any credit for that, then
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee : Did the gutsy packages already hit the repos?
<Lure> sebas: it would be just another bar under battery with type as label (type: Primary, Mouse, UPS...)
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: no.  see earlier.
<Hobbsee> they're only partly built
<sebas> Lure: Is that kind of stuff in HAL?
<Lure> sebas: the only additional aspect could be pasive notification on low battery (but I do not plan to do this unless I have some tester with HW)
<Lure> sebas: yes, there is bug opened with UPS details
<Lure> sebas: currently we filter out battery by type != "primary"
<rbrunhuber> Lure: What about energy level of the user :-)?
<Lure> rbrunhuber: that will be after kde4 port ;-)
<Lure> rbrunhuber: we need plasma for that ;-)
<rbrunhuber> Lure : Or even better oxygen :-)
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: great, thanks for testing
<Riddell> Lure: ah, I see.  there was someone who packaged the new pyqt but I've entirely forgotten who it was now
<Riddell> someone on #kde-devel
<rbrunhuber> Riddell : Thanks for packaging :-)
* Hobbsee tries debuild -nc
<nixternal> Riddell: I will upload them now
<Lure> Riddell: it seems we just need sync: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/python-qt4
<Riddell> Lure: nice
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `/home/hobbsee/kdepim/kdepim-3.5.7/debian/tmp////usr/bin/kitchensync': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> wtf?
<Tonio_> !language
<Tonio_> :)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hobbsee> they havent suddenly moved the binary or something, have htey?
* Hobbsee ignores Tonio_, and sleeps on his shoulder instead.
<Lure> Hobbsee: 3.5.7 is supposed to have new kitchensync - using opensync framework
<Lure> Hobbsee: maybe you need to add some build rules for it
<Hobbsee> Lure: so i'm seeing...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just kiddin' of course
<Lure> Hobbsee: http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/opensync-0.21/ might be of help - they have older version of it as separate package
<Lure> Hobbsee: see kitchensync-opensync on that page
<Lure> Hobbsee: disclaimer: I just think this is the same ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hmmm..  debian still has that file in place
* Hobbsee gives up for a while
<Hobbsee> it's almost done
<Hobbsee> it's on <lp id>@aurora.ubuntuwire.com in /home/hobbsee/kdepim if anyone wants to look at it
<manchicken> Tonio_: So when are you gonna give me that crash course in translations?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i think i'll just remove all of kitchensync :P
<Lure> Hobbsee: please don't - I really hope we can have proper sync with phones in gutsy
<Hobbsee> Lure: it appeared to build for debian, which is the weird thing
<Hobbsee> s/build/built/
<Lure> Hobbsee: but you can do it temporarily
<Lure> Hobbsee: maybe debian has newer opensync?
<Hobbsee> not much point
* Hobbsee will hope Riddell or someone has a look at it
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> doesnt seem so
<Tonio_> manchicken: as soon as get my normal life back :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: possibly next week
<manchicken> I know that feeling.
<manchicken> We had to *RUSH* to the doctor's yesterday in panic mode.  I really hope that doesn't happen too much more.  I don't think I can handle that much fear.
<Tonio_> manchicken: ouch.......
<manchicken> Tell me about it.
<fdoving> Tonio_: sure, what bug do you have in mind?
<Tonio_> fdoving: here is how to reproduce
<Tonio_> fdoving: insert 2 usb keys
<fdoving> ah, that one.
<Tonio_> right click the desktop icons -> you can eject
<Tonio_> eject one of the keys : you can't eject anymore :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: known bug according to you ?
<fdoving> yeah, i know it.
<fdoving> i'll have a look later today.
<Tonio_> fdoving: thanks :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you see the mail i sent you, about k-d-s and konqueror view-modes?
<Tonio_> fdoving: not yet, when did you send it ?
<fdoving> friday, 21:20
<fdoving> Subject: Fwd: [Bug 69168]  Re: konqueror file manager loses chosen view setting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69168 in kubuntu-default-settings "konqueror file manager loses chosen view setting" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69168
<Tonio_> fdoving: nothing in my mailbox
<fdoving> oh.
<fdoving> i'll re-send.
<Tonio_> fdoving: just have your audiocd eject patch, that I'll upload if riddell doesn't put it in the 3.5.7 packages
<Tonio_> fdoving: great thanks
<fdoving> sent.
<fdoving> bbl, dinner. i'll look at that remove-thing later.
<Tonio_> fdoving: I agree concerning your fix
<Tonio_> fdoving: we should enable this
<Tonio_> fdoving: is that an hidden setting ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: can't find it in the konqueror config menus
<Riddell> Tonio_: what needs to go into 3.5.7?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a fix for the media patches, to eject an audio cd
<fdoving> Tonio_: hidden by the kubuntu supplied .rc change.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep I saw that
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have the fix ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fdoving should have send it to you
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, if you don't have time, I'll just add the fix with a further upload
<fdoving> did i send anything to anyone?
<fdoving> Tonio_: don't think i sent it to riddell, maybe stefans did.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can send it to you if you want
<Riddell> is it to kdelibs?
<fdoving> kdebase iirc.
<fdoving> kdesktop/kdiconview.cc i think.
<Riddell> ah, I'm not on kdebase yet
<Riddell> but e-mail it to me and I'll incude it
<Tonio_> Riddell: the mail is gone :)
<fdoving> it should probably be fixed in the media patch that makes the problem.
<Tonio_> s/gone/sent
<fdoving> but i haven't found the time to do that yet.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's what I'm saying in the mail, that your patch is a "patch for the patch"
<fdoving> Riddell: about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-remove-media - that's more or less finished.
<Riddell> fdoving: groovy
<Riddell> you may win the prize for first gutsy spec to completion :)
<fdoving> Riddell: tonio did some testing and reports success.
<fdoving> Riddell: tiny spec :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we're using this in the french parliament
<Tonio_> Riddell: 1000 computers, no issues reported :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: nice. :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw, why an external application ?
<Tonio_> isn't that simpler to just patch kdebase/kdelibs ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: because getting this on the cd means, go through revu, get it approved, write a main inclusion report etc ........
<Tonio_> fdoving: why nor just patching the existing binary that just doesn't work as proposed, even if that means replace the all code ?
<Tonio_> s/nor/not
<fdoving> Tonio_: well, i could make a patch to add the app to the kdebase source.
<Tonio_> fdoving: that would be way easier for us to implement it
<Tonio_> fdoving: then I'll just have to patch, test and upload and that it :)
<fdoving> more work for me.
<Tonio_> hum, indeed......
<Tonio_> well you decide, I'll manage to do the bureaucracy thing ;)
<fdoving> well.. i'd rather keep it separate. getting it into main can't be that much work.
<Tonio_> fdoving: not that much
<Tonio_> fdoving: as I said you decide :)
<fdoving> making it part of kdebase is more work, that's my guess.
<fdoving> then it'll be a separate package.
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> well do you still have to work on the code ?
<Tonio_> if not we should upload it to revu now
<Tonio_> I may do it as I cleaned up your packaging a bit :)
<Tonio_> missign builddeps etc...
<fdoving> code is finished if it works for your 1000 computers.
<Tonio_> fdoving: perfect
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll upload to revu on friday and try to get it approved the same day
<fdoving> there is a new version at http://frode.kde.no/misc/kio_umountwrapper/ with automake deps.
<Tonio_> that's on my todo list
<fdoving> great.
<Tonio_> fdoving: great
<fdoving> and i'd like patches to the packaging, or links to source etc. when you're finished polishing packaging.
<fdoving> then if i ever make changes, the new packages will appear at http://frode.kde.no/misc/kio_umountwrapper/
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> fdoving: well I think it was just a matter of missing builddep
<Tonio_> fdoving: those changes were just for the local deployement, I wouldn't have upload to revu without emailing you the changes :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw we have to wait for kde 3.5.7 to reach the repos as we need the fixed kde code....
<Tonio_> fdoving: I won't patch kde 3.5.6 now :)
<lucky_lucas> Hi, I have to report two problems with kde  3.5.7 packages
<Riddell> lucky_lucas: what's up?
<lucky_lucas> Hi Riddell let me explain
<lucky_lucas> So first of all I did the update from CLI
<lucky_lucas> I didn't add the key but it doesn't make a difference, does  it ?
<lucky_lucas> Know I wanted to install kdeveolp 3.4.1 and realize that only the 3.4.0 is available
<lucky_lucas> I wanted to add the key with adept and the nice kubuntu way of managing repos is replace with the standrad adept one, which cannot handle key
<lucky_lucas> replaced sorry
<Riddell> kdevelop isn't in the archive I'm afraid
<Riddell> do you have software-properties-kde installed?
<lucky_lucas> I just check
<lucky_lucas> no it wasn't installed i do it now
<lucky_lucas> that's it
<lucky_lucas> And now i got the nice kubuntu interface to manage the repos
<lucky_lucas> thank you
<lucky_lucas> It's maybe related with the fact that I installed ubuntu and after I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lucky_lucas> ?
<Riddell> that should still install software-properties-kde
<Riddell> did you upgrade from edgy?
<lucky_lucas> no a fresh install form ubuntu live cd
<lucky_lucas> from sorry
<Riddell> curious
<Riddell> have you installed kde 4?
<lucky_lucas> but I installed kde4 packages once
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/7.04/kde4-3.90.1
<nixternal> debs and src
<Riddell> that'll be it, the qt from kde 4 removes qt 4 apps like software-properties-kde
<nixternal> I will continue working on the other packages...as they will need to be created from scratch
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy
<nixternal> which from the looks of it, I can copy debian/ from other packages, make some changes, and build
<Riddell> nixternal: you could also try going i386
<nixternal> heh, sure
<fdoving> tonio, there is no depend on it anywhere, you don't need any changes to kdebase as it won't autoinstall anywhere. should be fine to just upload.
<Riddell> nixternal: there are sources for other kde 4 packages in feisty
<lucky_lucas> Riddell: thank you I didn't notice the change with kde4 packages because I rarely use adept
<lucky_lucas> And only use because of the tutoriel on kubuntu.org to install your key
<Riddell> nothing stopping you doing it the command line either of course
<lucky_lucas> Sure but I didn't remember the apt-key add sequence, so I follow the guide
<lucky_lucas> Anyway, my two problems are fixed because the 3.4.1 isn't in the repos..
<\sh> Riddell: why don't we enable the exchange plugin for kdepim?
<Riddell> \sh: I don't know
<\sh> Riddell: I just saw it somewhere...hmm...lemme look
<bddebian> Heya
<marseillai_> Riddell: perhaps we should add this correction to konqueror for feisty on kde 3.5.7 no ?
<Riddell> marseillai_: which?
<marseillai_> arf sorry forgot link
<fdoving> did the gmail one make it into 3.5.7 ?
<marseillai_> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2807
<marseillai_> fdoving: no
<marseillai_> it was what i talk about
<fdoving> marseillai_: ah, ok. i
<fdoving> i
<fdoving> grr..
<Riddell> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. good.
<marseillai_> Riddell: it seems no
<fdoving> Riddell: kde.org tagged 3.5.7 too, or did you patch it into the kubuntu package?
<marseillai_> narishma on kubuntu-fr still have the bug
<Riddell> I checked half an hour ago, the code in that blog is in the current 3.5.7 tar
<fdoving> good. :)
<Riddell> possibly not the feisty ones though, KDE updated the tar throughout the week
<marseillai_> ah oki
<marseillai_> Riddell: indeed for feisty i've just check here : http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/pool/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.7.orig.tar.gz and the patch is not here for gmail
<Riddell> marseillai_: fooey
<marseillai_> Riddell: if i make a debdiff for that you are interest for feisty ?
<Riddell> marseillai_: the main task is finding the time to compile it
<marseillai_> i understand
<marseillai_> but now i allready one debdiff pour kde 3.5.7 : one for kopete and maybe another for konqueror and i can build for i386
<Riddell> kopete?
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> kopete_emoticon_manager
<Riddell> what's changed in kopete?
<Riddell> that's a feature, that won't go in kubuntu.org packages
<marseillai_> i add a great feature
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> didn't know
<giangy> 'evening guys
<DaSkreech> Hiya
<DaSkreech> Should there be a 3.5.7 in the topic in #kubuntu?
<fdoving> na, should there?
<fdoving> maybe.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<fdoving> like that?
<DaSkreech> si
<hsitter> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi hsitter
<hsitter> ahoy captain :)
<hsitter> Riddell: what do you think about integrating about including suse's sysinfo kio slave in kubuntu?
<hsitter> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp035.png
<fdoving> i was playing with packaging that once.
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> kopete_emoticons_manager works! :)
<marseillai_> thanks for your help Riddell
<marseillai_> i was missing sudo make -f debian/rules buildprep
<hsitter> the problem with sysinfo is that there is no own source package for it, so I'd have to create an own tarball - now question is: shall I put the sources in bzr?
<fdoving> i extracted the source from the opensuse sourcepackage.
<fdoving> i'm all for RCSs in any way possible :)
<Riddell> RCS?
<Riddell> ah, right
<Riddell> sure, go ahead
* hsitter starts reading on how to use bzr
<emonkey-f> thx for the 3.5.7 packages 
<_buz> i'm experiencing weird behavior with kmail filters since upgrading to 3.5.7
<_buz> the log says the filters matched and messages got moved, but they stay where they are
<_buz> manually moving works, so it cant be a fs / server issue
<hsitter> Riddell: Kubuntu Team as owner of the branches?
<nixternal> should be Kubuntu members...team is expired/not used
* hsitter is not even member there :P
<hsitter> "substantial contribution"
<hsitter> now I wonder whether that applies
<hsitter> nixternal: you think it's necessary to create an upstream branch?
<nixternal> what are we talking about here?
<hsitter> the kio-sysinfo thing from suse
<nixternal> you can always create your own branch as well on LP
<hsitter> nixternal: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp035.png
<nixternal> ahh
<hsitter> well
<nixternal> yes that is sweet
<nixternal> is that a SUSE box or did you port it over for Kubuntu already?
<nixternal> I noticed the 2.6.20-15 kernel
<hsitter> nixternal: not much of porting, it's using hal :)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> just needs to be doctored by kwwii
<hsitter> yeah :)
<nixternal> hola jjesse
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<fdoving> is there a reason why konqueror identifies as firefox and not safari, when talking to gmail?
<hsitter> letz pray for a working upload :D
<fdoving> .. is that default setting something we set in k-d-s?
<hsitter> fdoving: safari causes misbehaviour on usual google search
<hsitter> no right click IIRC
<fdoving> ok.
<nixternal> fdoving: it is because gmail will not accept konqi
<fdoving> nixternal: it does work for me with safari identification.
<nixternal> oh, don't know why it doesn't do with safari
<nixternal> there is a patch out for konqi to fix the issue
<fdoving> sure.
<fdoving> but changing the identification is easier.
<fdoving> .. or can work as a workaround.
<fdoving> the patch is very very small.
<Riddell> hsitter: if you want
<hsitter> hm
<hsitter> does bzr disallow branch pushes to groups one's not member of?
<fdoving> .. identifying as opera works too.
<fdoving> hsitter: i guess you don't have write access to groups you're not member of.
<hsitter> hm
* hsitter is confused anyway :S
<hsitter> yeah, no permission
<fdoving> i'm confused too. i can't figure out what makes the contextmenus on rightlicking removable devices on the dekstop.
<hsitter> omg
<hsitter> there's not even a date for the next meeting
<fdoving> gah.. this media stuff is so broken.
<fdoving> refreshing the desktop with removable devices plugged in removes the "safely remove" option from the context menus.
<hsitter> made a personal branch for now https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<hsitter> and I need to talk to the committee to find out why I'm not member by default ^_^
<DaSkreech> hsitter: that's HW info?
<hsitter> DaSkreech: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp035.png
<DaSkreech> Yeah Just looked at it
<DaSkreech> That's out sideof Kcontrol?
<hsitter> yep
* DaSkreech still wants Kcontrol to show up hardware info in a redable manner
<toma> DaSkreech: whats wrong with /proc/diskstat ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah that lets me know what processor and Video card I have :-P
<toma> DaSkreech: it is hidden in those numbers, trust me
<mschiff> heya! is there a problem with kitchensync in 3.5.7?
<mschiff> (because the package is missing in the repo...)
<DaSkreech> toma: Whats Your Network card specs based on that?
<toma> "-464" but that might be a bug
<DaSkreech> -464 B/s ?
<DaSkreech> Better start uploading fast :)
<toma> ;-)
<DaSkreech> But seriously you'd give your mom or child's school teacher instructions to read that to gain more information on the computer?
<yuriy> what's wrong with kinfocenter?
<DaSkreech> It's not bad but a little intimidating
<DaSkreech> lshw -html is easier to read
<yuriy> kinfocenter used to have nice little bars for showing free hdd space, but they seem to have disappeared
<DaSkreech> I think you mean memory
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-23
* yuriy just cleared his year old kde session
<Jucato> :)
<yuriy> :(
<ryanakca> is there a way to disable KDE4? It seems to have mingled with my stable KDE install...
<ryanakca> and I have composite running in KDE 3.5.6
<ryanakca> which then leads to random crashes :S
<rbrunhuber_> ryanakca: dumb question can't you just try to purge the packages?
<Jucato> I wonder how it is mingling with KDE 3? they're supposed to be on different dirs...
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: But they bring in a lot of new libs called kde5 or so?!
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: Maybe thats the problem
<bobesponja> hey
<Jucato> rbrunhuber_: yeah, but they're supposed to be installed on different paths, hence the need for export commands to run KDE 4... at least afaik
<bobesponja> do you plan to release kdevelop 3.4.1 packages?
<bobesponja> I can't see them in the kde 3.5.7 update :(
<Jucato> not yet included in 3.5.7 packages. not sure when it will be made available...
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: You are right kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/lib kde3: /usr/lib/kde3
<Jucato> I'm more inclined to blame compositing than KDE 4 :)
<bobesponja> Jucato: ok thanx
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: Compositing is always uncertainty factor
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: Are you a (k)ubuntu developer?
<Jucato> no (not yet... :P)
<ryanakca> Jucato: yeah
* Jucato finally gets the courage to install kde4 as well...
* Jucato crosses fingers
<Jucato> ironically, I'm more confident compiling KDE 4 :/
<ryanakca> rbrunhuber_: they're supposed to be two sepperate things... but it looks like they aren't... they've mingled. And I'm afraid that removing KDE4 migh take out some parts of 3.5.6 as well
<ryanakca> Jucato: you aren't a member yet?
<Jucato> ryanakca: better poke Riddell (or nixternal) about that if they suddenly mingled
<Jucato> I'm a member, but not a dev :)
* ryanakca wonders when Jucato will go for main
* Jucato wonders when he'll have time to study packaging... :(
<Jucato> s/study/learn
<Jucato> I had to put off my MOTU dreams for a while in order to focus on my C++/Qt/KDE plans for world domination :D
* ryanakca plans on MOTU this summer... but for that I need a holiday to package a pile of apps!
<ryanakca> ah
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: crossing my fingers for you too :-)
<claydoh> is it just me or did Adept loose the Manage Repositories applet and revert back to the original style?
<Jucato> claydoh: we seem to be getting a lot of that lately. install software-properties-kde
<claydoh> sweet
<claydoh> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> np :)
<Jucato> 3rd time I've heard of the problem this day
* ryanakca really should start using adept... but apt-get is so much faster :)
<ryanakca> hmmm
<Jucato> hehe
<ryanakca> file a bug?
* Jucato is only using Adept for user support and testing purposes :)
<claydoh> could be a 3.5.7 issue
<ryanakca> just hit F12, yakuake pops down, "sudo apt-get install foobar" and all done :)
<claydoh> I use it about 25%, 25% synaptic, 50% apt
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> bash_aliases ftw!
<rbrunhuber_> I'm using synaptic most time. Adept and friends is too unintuitive (<- if this word exists :-))
<Jucato> rbrunhuber_: it does exist. (at least for adept :P)
<Jucato> nah adept is getting better
<claydoh> adept is much better than  it used to be
<Jucato> the new software-properties/manage repositories is one step in the right direction imho
<rbrunhuber_> i'm missing progress on adept because after i entered ad in run dialog mostly i delete it and use synaptic
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<ryanakca> hmmm...
* ryanakca repetedly pokes elmo... 
<rbrunhuber_> adept_manager is so hard to type :-)
<Jucato> lol! that's what Katapult is for :)
<rbrunhuber_> katapult is cool until you installed konquest :-)
<ryanakca> He seems to refuse responding to me :-/ Filed an RT a month and half ago, sent him an email after 3 weeks and 5, try getting a hold of him on irc... hmmm!
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> he's just hiding :)
* Jucato researches on konquest
* Jucato tries to comprehend how that compares to katapult... :/
<ryanakca> space game, isn't it?
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: konquest just gets you in the way if you want to start konqueror
<Jucato> aaaaaah
* Jucato has Win+K for that :)
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: Nice idea!
<ryanakca> Jucato: yeah... in the Canonical office of DOOM with a pile of coffee and doughnuts
<Jucato> heh :)
<rbrunhuber_> ryanakca: didn't get that
<Jucato> oooh I see that kde4 packages will remove apport, language selector, and kubuntu-desktop. nice :)
<ryanakca> elmo hiding
<Jucato> ryanakca: ok, I'll be blunt. he obviously doesn't want to talk to you :P
<ryanakca> too many powerful and important people in there :)
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca gets a plane ticket to the UK and hunts him out
<ryanakca> hmmm
<rbrunhuber_> ryanakca: don't hit him too hard if you still need him
<yuriy> i also still haven't installed kde4 because it seems to conflict with some stuff i don't want removed
<Jucato> rbrunhuber_: ryanakca will just probably gag and tie him up and bring him back home :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> btw, has anyone seen the UDS video? just wondering who was the young kid there?
<Jucato> (UDS music video, I mean)
<ryanakca> I saw it... and no clue
<Jucato> hehe. just amazed. so young yet so geeky :)
<ryanakca> probably... hmmm... jpatrick?
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> heh I'd be surprised if it were jpatrick
<Jucato> (haven't seen him in a while...)
<ryanakca> why? his school is somewheres in spain
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca wonders if there will ever be a UDS in his part of the world
<Jucato> which part specifically?
<ryanakca> and... during summer holidays...
<Jucato> (I'm sure there won't be one in my part...)
<ryanakca> I doubt my parents would let me get away on a school week
<ryanakca> Ontario, Canada
<Jucato> aaah...
<ajmitch> ryanakca: boston, november?
<ryanakca> they have a Canonical office in montreal, 5 hours away... I could go to one there... or Toronto, 3 hrs...
<ryanakca> oooh :{
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> that's a possibility
<ajmitch> already had one in montreal, 18 months ago
<Jucato> :}
<ryanakca> ah
<Jucato> :3
<ryanakca> Jucato: dvorak keyboard... { is right smack next to ) :)
<ajmitch> young kid at UDS? I'm guessing you mean racarr, a beryl person
<ryanakca> wow
<Jucato> wow
<ajmitch> wow?
<ryanakca> beryl isn't really just a bash script... or a hello world
* ryanakca gaps in awe
<ajmitch> no, it's not
* ajmitch doesn't understand the stupified amazement
<Jucato> let me rephrase that... "so young, yet so overly geeky already" :D
<Jucato> ajmitch: I'm always amazed at young devs, being not-so-young-anymore-in-a-few-months myself... :/
<ajmitch> what, you'll be 20? :)
* ajmitch isn't particularly amazed at young developers these days
<ajmitch> though I wouldn't have been going to UDS or similar at that age
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> wrong decisions in careers/colleges... I would probably have been a dev too by now if not for those... :P
<ajmitch> then start now, stop regretting decisions
<Riddell> robertcarr was the 15 year old at UDS, he does beryl
<ryanakca> ah, Riddell :)
<Jucato> :)
<ajmitch> hello Riddell
<ryanakca> Riddell: is KDE4 supposed to mingle with 3.5.6?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> well, not much
<ryanakca> I have composite running in default KDE :S
<ryanakca> and my KDE is crashing every couple of hours... how to fix? would purging it mess up 3.5.6?
<Jucato> ah great! net hiccup :(
<Jucato> oh moin Riddell :)
<Riddell> turn off composite?
<Jucato> Riddell: 3 instances of software-properties-kde not being installed. one was from a dist-upgrade to Feisty. forgot to ask claydoh's setup. just reporting :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: sorry for my ignorance... but where?
<Jucato> ah ok... software-propriest-kde is going to be removed by installing kde4. might be a cause?
<Jucato> ryanakca: kde's composite (kompmgr)? System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Translucency tab
<claydoh> Jucato: mostly stock feisty, kde 3.5.7,
<Riddell> Jucato: I've added a note at the bottom of the 3.5.7 page to clarify that
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've no idea, I've never used composite
<claydoh> and kde4 alpha packages
<Riddell> presumably the opposite of how you turned it on
<Jucato> claydoh: ah I see. kde4 is going to remove mine too
<Jucato> Riddell: ah cool. I'll just tell the next batch of people who ask :)
<claydoh> all fixed now
<ryanakca> Jucato: ahahaha! Thanks! I thought it was some kind of KDE4 default :D
* Riddell beds
<Jucato> night Riddell! :)
<ryanakca> night Riddell
<Jucato> (sweet dreams)
<rbrunhuber_> ...are made in heaven?
<Jucato> your ghost just left :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Hobbsee> did anyone fix kdepim while i was away?
<Riddell> it was broken?
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee and good morning Riddell, sleep well? :)
<Riddell> mm, failed to compile
<Riddell> oh yes, sleep, night all
<Hobbsee> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> lol
* Hobbsee was having trouble with that pbuilder setup anyway, so wouldnt surprise me so much
<Hobbsee> once i'd exited out fo the pbuilder, i couldnt actually access the source dir at all
* Hobbsee wishes she still had root on imbrandon's machine
<bobesponja> I'm building kdevelop 3.4.1 if anyone is interested
<mschiff> Hi Riddell , is there a problem with the new kitchensync? I wondered because te package seems missing in the repo...
<Hobbsee> mschiff: it's changed a lot.  which repo?
<mschiff> feisty 3.5.7 on kubuntu.org for example
<mschiff> I wanted to test the new kitchensync which now uses opensync...
<ryanakca> is bug 115877 safe to reject?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115877 in kdebase "A lot of programs can't be started" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115877
<mschiff> Hobbsee: any clue?
<Hobbsee> mschiff: you'd have to ask for Riddell
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes, please do
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: you can pretty much reject it at the sight of automatix,too
<ryanakca> kk
<mschiff> Hobbsee: k thx
<mschiff> ping Riddell
<Hobbsee> [10:28]  <Riddell> oh yes, sleep, night all
<Hobbsee> mschiff: wouldnt be surprised if he's removed it, just because its' broken
<mschiff> Hobbsee: you know its broken?
<Hobbsee> i had lots of fun with it in gutsy yesterday, with the 3.5.7 packages
<mschiff> ok, so I will try to ask hom tomorrow, n8 all, n8 Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> night
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: would bug 112781 be caused by running an app as root with sudo instead of kdesu? or would that only mess up the ~/.ICEauthority ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112781 in kdebase ".kde directory owned by root, problems running kde apps on gnome system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112781
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no, that'd be done by sudo as well
<ryanakca> ?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: sorry.  that'd be caused by running kde as sudo startx
* rbrunhuber_ has doubled again. go away rbrunhuber...
<ryanakca> ah.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 1 & 2 relates to the using kde as root.  3 is because plugins isnt a dep of kdevelop, as not everyone needs all the plugins
<ryanakca> So... I guess it's confirmed, based on all the forum reports?
* Hobbsee didnt look at the forum reports
<Hobbsee> i'd write back, and say "did you at any point log into kde as root, or use sudo startx to start kde.
* ryanakca thinks he'll edit the bug, remove 3 since it's a user error...
<Hobbsee> if he did, say it's unsupported, and reject it.
<ryanakca> kk
<Hobbsee> if you force a different owner for something using a set of config files, yes, the ownership of the config files *will* change.
* Hobbsee mumbles about being bitten about that yesterday, on a system she doesnt have root on
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> fun :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... so the plugins are in what package? kde-devel-extras ?
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee! just saw your reply to the devel ML. the KHTML patch wil be available soon?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: went into gutsy this morning
<Hobbsee> i'd assume it's in the feisty packages too, assuming riddell merged correctly
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah ok... just have to wait for the updates then :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'd say so
<Jucato> (hopefully together with kdevelop 3.4.1?)
<Hobbsee> someone else is building that, i believe
* Jucato notes that Kubuntu looks extra sweet on an LCD monitor :)
<Hobbsee> because after i install kde applications on gnome created .kde folder in home directory is owned by root. Moreover no other permissions are given to neither groups
<Hobbsee> is interesting
<Jucato> Hobbsee: did you install kde4 alpha (from kubuntu.org)? is it ok for some packages to be removed?
<Hobbsee> i havent, and yes, i think so
<Jucato> ah ok.
<Jucato> going ahead then :)
* Hobbsee wonders why kdepim was uploaded anyway, seeing as i'd said it was broken
<rbrunhuber_> Hobbsee: kdepim (3.5.7) works like a charm here. What are the bugs reported?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no idea what happened to the kdegames changelog - but i know why for the .install files (yay, no root on the machine i was building)
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber_: doesnt build
<Hobbsee> on gutsy
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, nice pool pic :)
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee looks like a drowned water rat.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> nice imagery :)
<rbrunhuber_> Hobbsee: I'm waiting desperate(ly) for kde 3.5.7 for gutsy.
<rbrunhuber_> Hobbsee: It's said that there a beatyful drowned water rats :-)
<crimsun> it's building ATM.
<crimsun>    kdebase | 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber_: heh
* ScottK if curious to know if kmail IMAP finally doesn't completely suck.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it should do
<ScottK> OK.  That'll be interesting to look at then.
<rbrunhuber_> ScottK: disconnected imap sucks a bit less now.
<Hobbsee> bah.  i know why kdelibs broke, then.
<Hobbsee> annoying pbuilder
* ScottK would be thrilled just to have connected IMAP work with UW IMAP (which has it's own challenges).
<Hobbsee> and annoying incompetence
* rbrunhuber_ is a happy cyrus on ubuntu edgy server user. 
<rbrunhuber_> ScottK: I'm curious when kmail /kontact has no more real annoying bugs. It has the most fixed bugs in every changelog since long time.
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber_: if you're interested in kdepim, please go thru the buglist, find dupes, and report lots upstream
* ScottK finds kmail very useful on a day to day basis (it's my primary MUA), but IMAP I've never had any luck with.
<ScottK> My MX is hosted, so I get what the provider runs...
* Hobbsee contemplates closing all of the crash bugs, and saying "please try again with 3.5.7
<rbrunhuber_> ScottK: Me too, i even pay for my mailaddress but I have a server at home now, picking up the mails from there and mxing them myself.
<rbrunhuber_> ScottK: Adds a lot of features too, imap idle, server side filtering, etc...
* ScottK runs a mail service and so since all tech support is via e-mail, it seems reasonable not to have my MX on my servers (e-mail if the service is down, but if the service is down I can't get your email)...
<ScottK> My provider has pretty extensive server side filtering.  I'm pretty happy.
<rbrunhuber_> Hobbsee: I'd like to do some triaging (and my karma needs some doping too) but too less time...
<DaSkreech> Riddell or Hobbsee: Ping
<Jucato> heh my karma hasn't risen in a while :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> Evil wins?
<rbrunhuber_> Jucato: Thats the problem it does not just not rise it falls.
* Hobbsee doesnt care about karma
<Jucato> IRC support doesn't count I guess :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Found a mistake on the live Cd
* Hobbsee does like being on the top 10 contributor list occasionally, though
<Hobbsee> oh?  which one?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: how about the *real* karma heheh
<DaSkreech> disctree/en/kubuntu.html
<DaSkreech> says that the latest kubuntu ships with kde 3.4
<Hobbsee> hooray
<Hobbsee> nixternal: pleasefix.
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> huh?
<rbrunhuber_> should be the outher way round 4.3 :-)
<nixternal> DaSkreech is going to fix it :)
<Jucato> <nixternal> DaSkreech: I have no clue actually..get with Riddell on that one...maybe Hobbsee knows -devel
<Jucato> (passing the buck++) :D
<Hobbsee> yep
* DaSkreech shovels up nixternal 's karma
* Hobbsee just got pinged
<DaSkreech> where would I find that file?
* Jucato gets back to his sequence diagrams...
<DaSkreech> seele: Whoot :-)
<DaSkreech> No one knows where the files for the Live Cd are?
<Hobbsee> there are lots on them
<DaSkreech> well the HTML files in disctree folder
<Hobbsee> did you check packages.ubuntu.com?
<DaSkreech> Duh :)
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure why they would be on packages though. You can't apt-get them
<Hobbsee> depends if you know the package name
<Hobbsee> it's gotta come from somewhere
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> It's never installed
<DaSkreech> it's only ever used when the cd is used as the opencd on Windows
<DaSkreech> If you boot up windows and put in the cd it pops up a kmeleon interface. If you click on the kubuntu name it gives you a readme
<DaSkreech> That readme says that it ships with KDE 3.4
<seele> DaSkreech: hmm?
<DaSkreech> Just saw the Munich news
<DaSkreech> high usabilty. credited to use of KDE 3 :-D
<seele> ah. hmm.. yeah.  i dont know how i feel about that
<seele> but i'll ride the PR wave :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha So the reaction I expected from you :)
<seele> i dont beleive usability can be "certified", so i dont hold much stock in it
<DaSkreech> It's a yes/no certification?
<seele> but lots of people will see it and it will be a +1 for KDE , so i agree with the Whoot
<seele> i have no idea
<seele> they said it was based off of an ISO standard, two parts have to do with software usability, the other parts have to do with workplace human factors and ergonomics
<DaSkreech> I just assumed that it was a bin usabilty
<DaSkreech> like the top most usable
<DaSkreech> not as in Yes this is usable no Vista isn't
<seele> i think its a pass/fail, you are either certified by this company or you are not
<DaSkreech> That is kinda silly :)
<seele> what makes it funny is that the complete ISO standard isnt open, you have to pay for it, hehe
<DaSkreech> Of course :)
<seele> so unless you have a copy of it, you really have no idea what it entails other than the public summaries which are available
* seele shrugs
<seele> dont mean to be a downer about it tho
<seele> i think i gave some people that impression today
<DaSkreech> Naw I'm looking at KDE4 with HIG guildelines :)
<DaSkreech> That should be fun
* DaSkreech has words for Gnome but won't air
<seele> there are two checklists out
<seele> speaking of usability, i have a kubuntu report i never finished
<Hobbsee> LOCK kdeedu
<seele> i tested the installation process before fiesty was released
<DaSkreech> I recall you doing that
<seele> yeah, i just havent gotten around to writing a report and posting it yet
<seele> i just finished finals and am in the middle of working on my thesis, so it got put on the back burner
<Hobbsee> hmm..  this is kidna broken
<Hobbsee> come on kdebase...
<Hobbsee> yay, kdebase published, so kate wont keep breaking
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> re Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
* Hobbsee builds kdeedu
<DaSkreech> How is it going?
<Hobbsee> well, pbuilder's a bit quirky when you login to it, etc, and i stuffed that up a bit
<Hobbsee> kdepim is just a horror, and hasnt built
<Hobbsee> so i'm ignoring it for a bit
<Hobbsee> kitchensync is a problem
<Hobbsee> LOCK kdemultimedia
<DaSkreech> night
<Hobbsee> night!
<Jucato> day! :)
<Hobbsee> kdeedu done
* Jucato bows down to the great Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> dunno abou tthat
* Hobbsee builds kdemultimedia
<Jucato> Hobbsee: when are you going to build the world? :D
<Jucato> can I be in it :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure
<Hobbsee> Jucato: when i think brandon's machine will take it...
* Hobbsee ponders which to build next
<Hobbsee> Jucato: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/docs/people.html
<Hobbsee> Jucato: does that count as the world?
* Hobbsee has done arts, libs, kdemultimedia (currently building), games,, pim (doesnt build yet), edu
<Jucato> Hobbsee: very much :)
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee ponders building all of this for dapper
<Jucato> lunch!!! :)
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> IMPRESSIVE.
<Hobbsee> root@aurora:/home/hobbsee/kdepim# chown -R hobbsee.hobbsee *
<Hobbsee> chown: `hobbsee.hobbsee': invalid user
<Hobbsee> so i cant actually access those files again *at all*
<Hobbsee> wait.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what did you do now?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fighting with pbuilder.  which is especially fun, as i don thave root on tha tmachine
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: if this is on imbrandon's box, individual users don't have groups
<ajmitch> what are you fighting?
<Hobbsee> kdepim, at the moment
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> it's hobbsee.ubuntudev, it's been pointed out
<ajmitch> you said you were fighting pbuilder - what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> i think i've stopped fighting it
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch has root if you need stuff fixed
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: if youc ould delete /home/hobbsee/delete, that'd be good
<ajmitch> k
<Hobbsee> seeing as i cant rm files owned by root :)
<Hobbsee> and am not logged into a pbuilder to try to chown them
<ajmitch> you have a large junk pile?
<Hobbsee> yep
<ajmitch> only 5.4GB
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> not much at all
<ajmitch> deleted
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> kdemultimedia done
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wasn't that supposed to be hobbsee:hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> the group isnt hobbsee
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> it's brandon's machine
* Hobbsee doesnt use hobbsee on her own machines
<Jucato> heheh :)
* Hobbsee builds kdenetwork
<Jucato> you will probably have all of kde built by the end of the day? :)
<Hobbsee> heh, no
<Hobbsee> actually, i'll grab marselli's patch too
<Hobbsee> on second thoughts, if it's that buggy currently...
* Hobbsee will wait for a while
<Jucato> :)
* Hobbsee ponders the enxt one
<Hobbsee> kdetoys?
<Hobbsee> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Jucato> hm.. my kdelibs5 download keeps on timing out... :/
<_marseillais> hello
<Hobbsee> yay, _marseillais
<_marseillais> Hobbsee, hi
<_marseillais> i've send you a debdiff yesterday
<_marseillais> it works fine
<_marseillais> but there are several bug upstream
<_marseillais> so i've report it and 'ill try to take a look
<_marseillais> it's bug with xml edition
<_marseillais> but if it works this apps is really fine
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: ah yes, i saw that
<Hobbsee> _marseillais: did you awnt to get it a bit more stable, then put it in?
<_marseillais> yes
<Hobbsee> right, OK
<_marseillais> because currently there are two bug : first editing shortcut for emoticon doesn't work but it's not a big problem and second removing an emoticon from theme remove several other! and that is a problem
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<_marseillais> but i try yesterday and was not able to see the bug! :(
<\sh> Riddell: dude, how can someone configure more then one panels on more then one screen in kde...this doesn't work...I only can change the appearance of the main panel not newly created ones
<Hobbsee> hi \sh
<\sh> moins btw :)
<freeflying> Riddell: If we want to improve the usability of skim in gutsy, we shall do somthing with scim, likde repackage and aptch scim, now we have two usenless relate to scim,like scim-helper-manager
<freeflying> s/useless/useless processes
<Hobbsee> right.  kdetoys done, kdenetwork failed to build, and kdepim is just stuffed
<Hobbsee> (it fails in the kitchensync stuff)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please *dont* upload a copy of kdepim that's broken, on that basis.
<Hobbsee> it now has a file saying "this is broken"
<\sh> Hobbsee: what's broken in kdepim? any build logs? :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: i dont think pbuilder logs by default?
<Hobbsee> but it says it cant find /usr/bin/kitchensync - no such file or directory in dhkdepim-dev install
<Hobbsee> thing
<\sh> Hobbsee: no...pbuilder build --logfile <file> <.dsc file> or pbuilder build <.dsc file> | tee <logfile>
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> will do next time
<Hobbsee> appraently there are no kitchensync binaries in the feisty version, which are done
<Hobbsee> so it may just be permanently busted
<\sh> Hobbsee: you can try to compile it via dpkg-buildpackage in a chroot and check if the kitchsync app is there in debian/<where the destdir install is>/usr/bin/
<\sh> Hobbsee: why don't we build kitchensync...any reasons?
* \sh will restart kde session now, after updating ;)
<\sh> brb
<Hobbsee> \sh_away: it's changed a lot this versoin
<Hobbsee> i havent debugged it terribly far yet
<freeflying> Hobbsee: how can /usr/bin/kitchensync  stands in kdepim-dev?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i dont remember - i've done a few of the others since then.  sources are at hobbsee.ubuntuwire.com/kdenetwork/
<freeflying> Hobbsee: your dir can not be index?
<freeflying> 404 - Not Found
<Hobbsee> freeflying: http://hobbsee.ubuntuwire.com/kdepim/
<Hobbsee> er, sorry
<Hobbsee> kdepim, not kdenetwork
* Hobbsee has been doing network most recently.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: build again?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: sorry?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: are you building kde-pim now once again?
<Hobbsee> no, i havent done
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdenetwork done
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> done as in compiles and works?
<Hobbsee> seems to
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the ones there, excluding kdepim, are all done
* Jucato is a bit confused where okular is
<Hobbsee> there's still graphics, admin, office, i18n, and everything below that left to do.
* Hobbsee will probably do admin next
* Hobbsee hopes someone else will take i18n
<Riddell> somebody with more bandwidth than you :)
<Jucato> oh we have kde4 packages in feisty universe?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why didnt your feisty version of 3.5.7 contain kitchensync
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, well.  that is being a bitch.  i've got ways and means around it though
<Hobbsee> ie, i work locally, and transfer the diff.gz/dsc to brandon's machine, redownload the tarball to there, and change the md5sum...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: because it didn't compile.  the feisty packages were very quickly made
<Hobbsee> because taking 40 mins to copy over a 15mb tarball is annoying
<Hobbsee> right/
<Hobbsee> (so i was right in guessing that, yay)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it was more "somebody who actually uses the localisations"
* Hobbsee got proposed to the TB for core, btw
<gnomefreak> congrats Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: btw, it's 2 years in a month or so, i believe
<Hobbsee> (@ your sounder post)
<Riddell> nixternal: where's that spec you did for kubuntu gutsy docs?
* Riddell finds https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/Gutsy/
<Tonio_> yo
<Riddell> re-sault
<cewanf> hey guys, I found something missing in the kubuntu version of KDE 3.5.7 that was there in KDE 3.5.6. Anyone interesting in discussing it?
<cewanf> interested...
<Hobbsee> cewanf: what is it?
<cewanf> Under System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Global shortcuts, there was a couple of options for moving windows to next screen, and changing focus to next screen, this has disappeared in KDE 3.5.7
<cewanf> The Kubuntu version of KDE 3.5.6 had these options, but others, for instance the Gentoo version did not. This is actually a patch to Xinerama: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/xinerama/
<cewanf> So I suppose the Kubuntu team patched kde 3.5.6 before releasing the packages
<Riddell> yes, that patch was removed for the feisty packages
<Riddell> of 3.5.7
<cewanf> why was it removed?
<Riddell> it needed to be updated and I had no time to do so
<cewanf> ouch, I am using these features all the time in my work :-(
<cewanf> I have talked with others that miss this feature as well
<cewanf> if you are running a dual screen setup it's a great feature
<Riddell> they're back in gutsy
<cewanf> hehe, so you are telling me to wait half a year? ;-)
<Riddell> or downgrade to 3.5.6
<Riddell> or compile it yourself
<cewanf> actually, it was not removed in feisty, since it worked for me until I upgraded to 3.5.7 yesterday
<cewanf> ah, you mean 3.5.7 feisty packages
<Riddell> I know, it was removed in the feisty 3.5.7 packages
<cewanf> hehe, okey
<cewanf> wish I knew how to compile it myself, is it a lot of work?
<Riddell> only for your computer
<cewanf> haha
<cewanf> do you have any guidelines on how to do it?
<\sh> Riddell: is it safe to update to gutsy right now? ,-)
<Jucato_> ugh! netsplit... didn't see the answer to cewanf's question :(
<Riddell> \sh: I've non idea
<\sh> Riddell: ok, I'll check it out on one of my vmware instances ;)
<Riddell> cewanf: download sources https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.7-1ubuntu2 ; dpkg-source -x foo.dsc; cd foo-<tab>; debuild
<Riddell> repeat for kdebase
<Lure> \sh: please report back - I am also interested in this
<Riddell> you probably need devscripts fakeroot and build-essential installed first
<cewanf> Riddell: where in that is the patch included?
<\sh> Lure: will do :)
<Riddell> cewanf: those are the sources from gutsy, the patch is in debian/patches
<cewanf> okey, so the patch is included in the sources?
<Riddell> yes
<cewanf> okey, but this should be done while kde is not running, right?
<Riddell> doesn't matter
<cewanf> okey, I'll make a run for it. lets cross our fingers my system does not get screwed :-)
<cewanf> Thanks for helping, Riddell. I'll let you guys know how it went...
<\sh> Riddell: again my question from this morning...how can someone configure more then the main panels on more then one screen?
<\sh> Riddell: I add another panel to kde, but I'm only able to adjust the main panel
<Hobbsee> \sh: shouldnt be too bad.
<Hobbsee> \sh: assuming you actually get kdebase, the mid-kde transition isnt such a big deal
<Riddell> \sh: I've no idea, why do you ask me?
<Jucato> \sh: restart kicker with "dcop kicker kicker restart" or access the panel configuration from kcontrol
<\sh> Jucato: hmmm...if this work, we have a big bug in kicker ;)
<Jucato> you've been bitten by a semi-common, yet can't-be-pinned-down bug :)
<Jucato> been there since edgy, KDE 3.5.5 I think
<\sh> Jucato: well, I never used kde on two screen, since now ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> it happens even on one screen :)
<Riddell> mhb: what are the update-grub issues needed for grubconfig?
<\sh> Jucato: well, even with kcontrol panel config, you can't push the second panel over two screens...it just works only with the main one
<\sh> ah no
<\sh> now it works...ah...that'a a thing...
<\sh> main panel on screen 2, you can't reisze the second panel which is also on top over two screens
<\sh> ah I found it...
<\sh> it doesn't reload the panel settings...when the panel kcm is loaded via context menu
* _StefanS_ just bought a nice core 2 duo mini-itx board :D
<_StefanS_> mmmh.. compile farm
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Bluez is expected to change with the next upload, so we have to make sure to use the services provided by the bluez-gnome package."  what does that mean?
<glatzor> hi sebas. I once again forgot the irc nick of simon edwards
<Riddell> glatzor: _Sime
<Riddell> with varying underscores
<glatzor> Thanks Riddell
<Riddell> glatzor: are there any changes to software-properties planned in gutsy time?
<glatzor> Riddell: by the way would it be better to convert the designer files in software-properties to code using pyuic and only ship the python files?
<glatzor> Riddell: Only some backend changes. I would like to use a different format for the configuration files.
<Riddell> glatzor: why would you think so?  seems nicer to me to just ship the .ui and not have to do any compiling
<glatzor> Riddell: there seem to be a lot of crashes and the user interface is not translatable
<glatzor> Riddell: But I don't know if this would be solved by shipping the python packages.
<Riddell> yes, translation is something that needs to be fixed properly.  but shipping .py files is unlikley to help since they'd use the qt weird method of translation
<Riddell> I need to dig up the .po extract commend for .ui files
<glatzor> Riddell: But isn't designer used in other KDE projects too?
<Riddell> glatzor: yes, but this is qt 4 and python and KDE translations only support qt 3 and c++ currently
<Riddell> and it's not using the KDE translation method anyway, it's using raw gettext
<Riddell> (s/method/library/  KDE also uses gettext of course)
<Riddell> it's all solvable, just needs getting the right bits in the right places
<cewanf> Riddell: I got this when running debuild: "debuild: Fatal error at line 1155: running debsign failed"
<Riddell> cewanf: that's good, it means it's all finished
<glatzor> Riddell: I thought QT would use a home brown solution and not gettext?
<Riddell> you don't need to sign it
<Riddell> cewanf: install the .deb files in the directory above and repeat for kdebase
<cewanf> alrighty!
<Riddell> glatzor: it does, it's weird and non-strandard, gettext is far preferably
<Riddell> preferable
* marseillai can't find a tutorial about how to edit xml file with QT?
<marseillai> does anyone know where i can find that
<cewanf> okey, got some errors here: kdelibs4-dev depends on libjasper-dev  (>= 1.900.1); however: Package libjasper-dev is not installed. AND kdelibs-dbg depends on qt-x11-free-dbg; however: Package qt-x11-free-dbg is not installed.
<cewanf> i try running sudo aptitude install qt-x11-free-dbg, but then it wants to remove kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: that means that we'll have to write a little script or use kdebluetooth-dbus so that we'll be able to use the bluez services for hidd
<marseillai> hi Tonio_ i've you seen my mail ?
<marseillai> -i'
<cewanf> Riddell: any idea on what to do? should I remove kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev?
<Riddell> cewanf: you don't really care about kdelibs-dbg, it can be removed
<Riddell> cewanf: you do want kdelibs4-dev but not kdebase-dev
<cewanf> so, when I try to install libjasper-dev, it suggests I remove kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev, so should I accept that solution and then later on reinstall the kdelibs4-dev package?
<Riddell> isn't it kdelibs4-dev that needs libjasper-dev?
<cewanf> yup
<cewanf> kdelibs4-dev cannot be installed because it depends on libjasper-dev, but if I then try to install libjasper-dev it wants to remove kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> oh, it'll remove the old kdelib4-dev, that's fine
<cewanf> alrighty!
<Riddell> just install the new one afterwards
<cewanf> okey, I did that, but now it's complaining about a lot more packages when trying to install kdelibs4-dev. Example: kdelibs4-dev depends on libart-2.0-dev (>= 2.3.17); however:Package libart-2.0-dev is not installed.
<Riddell> apt-get -f install
<cewanf> Riddell: okey, I did that, and most of the dependencies disappeared, but still there are these left: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kdelibs4-dev: kdelibs4-dev depends on libfam-dev | libgamin-dev; however:  Package libfam-dev is not installed.  Package libgamin-dev is not installed. kdelibs4-dev depends on libjasper-dev (>= 1.900.1); however:  Package libjasper-dev is not installed.
<cewanf> feels like I am stuck in a loop here
<Riddell> grr, it shouldn't depend on libgamin
<Riddell> well, apt-get install libgamin-dev libjasper-dev
<cewanf> hehe, then it wants to remove all packages we just installed by running apt-get -f install
<Riddell> why?
<Riddell> can you install just libjasper-dev ?
<cewanf> ok, so now I have installed libjasper-dev and libgamin, it removed a lot of other packages though. then i tried to install kdelibs4-dev again, and then it complained about all those packages
<cewanf> should I run apt-get -f install again?
<Riddell> complained about which packages?
<Riddell> cewanf: use a pastebin :)
<cewanf> what is that?
<Riddell> maybe it would be better to have compiled the feisty package and added the xinerama patch
<Riddell> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.com
<Riddell> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<cewanf> okey, but is my system screwed right now?
<cewanf> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22136/
<Riddell> not irrevocably
<cewanf> how come this solution isnt working?
<Riddell> it probably needs a newer version of something that isn't in feisty
<cewanf> okey, how do I revoke the stuff that I have installed then?
<Riddell> apt-get -f install  :)
<cewanf> alright, then everything is back to normal again?
<Riddell> should be
<cewanf> okey, cool, it tells me to run apt-get autoremove on a bunch of packages. should I do that?
<Riddell> naw
<Riddell> so I'd say try again with the feisty packages
<cewanf> yea, lets :-)
<cewanf> where do I start?
<Riddell> get the .orig, .diff and .dsc from  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/pool/kdelibs/
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x *dsc
<cewanf> oki
<Riddell> copy over the kubuntu*xinerama* patch from the gutsy package
<Riddell> and debuild
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have an updated patch for you that includes localization in kdm as well
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I forgot about that ..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: cool, please e-mail it to me
<Riddell> or put it on a web server
<_StefanS_> Riddell: coming to you in a moment
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll just put it onlin ethen
<_StefanS_> argh I just ordered a system and forgot to get memory for it ... jeeez
* _StefanS_ is getting old
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://www.enhance-it.dk/patches/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: feel free to take whichever packages you like over hte next 48h or so - i'll be busy with uni/work
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok, am just uploaded the rest of your packages
<Hobbsee> yay....
* Hobbsee hopes they build
<cewanf> Riddell: do I have to debuild kdebase as well? I am guessing not
<Riddell> cewanf: yes
<Riddell> once kdelibs is all built and installed
<cewanf> I have to debuild kdebase as well?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> _StefanS_: uploaded
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sweet :)
<Riddell> fdoving: patch to kdebase for audiocds with unmount dialogue also uploaded
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I figure that my diffs didnt cause to many problems, even though they wasn't true debdiffs ;)
<Riddell> cdbs-edit-patch made it all easy
<freeflying> Riddell: have you read my message here about skim stuffs
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, although I'm not sure I understand
<freeflying> Riddell: if we anna improve the skim in gutsy, we shall maintain scim stuffs by ourself
<Riddell> freeflying: we need to move the scim setup stuff from scim's postinst to libscim
<Riddell> what else needs done?
<freeflying> Riddell: we'd re-split scim to fit our need
<freeflying> 1000      4871  0.0  0.0   5856   904 ?        Ss   20:52   0:00 /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-helper-manager
<freeflying> 1000      4885  0.0  1.0  43480 10748 ?        Ss   20:52   0:00 /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher -d -c kconfig -e all -f socket --no-stay
<freeflying> 1000      4887  0.0  0.0   8840   964 ?        Ss   20:52   0:00 /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher -d -c socket -e socket -f x11
<freeflying> 1000      4930  0.0  0.8  15264  9068 ?        S    20:52   0:00 scim-bridge
<freeflying> 1000      5681  0.0  0.1   5904  1936 ?        S    21:19   0:00 perl /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/cmd konversation irc.freenode.net #kubuntu-devel ps aux |grep scim
<freeflying> 1000      5682  0.0  0.0   1932   600 ?        S    21:19   0:00 sh -c ps aux |grep scim
<freeflying> 1000      5684  0.0  0.0   3100   880 ?        R    21:19   0:00 grep scim
<freeflying> Riddell: as you see, there have two processes we needn't under kde
<freeflying> but use pace to kages exist in archive, we have to have them run
<_StefanS_> gotta run, see you guys later on
<Riddell> freeflying: which don't we need for KDE?
<freeflying> scim-helper-manager  and 1000      4887  0.0  0.0   8840   964 ?        Ss   20:52   0:00 /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher -d -c socket -e socket -f x11
<freeflying> Riddell: we have kconfig, so we needn't run another fronted using x11
<freeflying> Riddell: and scim-help-manager is really for gtk users
<Riddell> freeflying: how does the second scim-launcher get started?
<freeflying> Riddell: I don't know ,just read the source code of scim now
<lucky_lucas> hey it's me or the dot.kde.org websited has boomed
<lucky_lucas> I just got a news in akregator called road to kde 4, seems I m not th eonly one
<Riddell> lucky_lucas: that was published sortly before the site broke
<lucky_lucas> the site broke because of the news ?
<lucky_lucas> They  cause their own DOS
<Riddell> I doubt it, dot just breaks randomly
<lucky_lucas> ok, I wonder if it had a so big popularity
<lucky_lucas> ha it's on its feets again
<lucky_lucas> shortly,
<freeflying> Lure: will you merge strigi?
<Lure> freeflying: I can (gutsy just being installed) - I suspect it will be simple sync
<freeflying> Lure: a guy from motu-torren team wann merge it  :)
<Lure> freeflying: fine with me
<Riddell> strigi should just be a sync
<Lure> Riddell: yep, just need to check if plugins now work properly - I suspect fabo did the right thing
<cewanf> Riddell: kdelibs went fine now, moving on to kdebase
<Riddell> groovy
<cewanf> my adept_notifier keeps reminding me now to update kdelibs, should i remove the kde357 repos to get rid of this?
<Riddell> what does it think you have to update?
<cewanf> kdelibs-dbg and kdelibs4c2a
<cewanf> candidate and installed version are identical
<cewanf> Riddell: what is your opinion about that?
<Riddell> what's the output of apt-cache policy kdelibs4c2a  ?
<cewanf> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22155/
<Riddell> curious, it has the same version number but it still wants to install from kubuntu.org
<Riddell> yes, removing the 357 repository from will stop it wanting to do that
<cewanf> Riddell: but will I then miss possible updates in the future for other packages?
<Riddell> I don't plan any updates for kubuntu.org
<cewanf> alright
<cewanf> nice, it disappeared
<cewanf> got an error debuilding: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22164/
<freeflying> Riddell: libscim need scim-helper, but its in scim, so we may talk to minghua
<cewanf> Riddell: something went wrong
<Riddell> cewanf: edit debian/kdebase-data.install and remove the lines with l10n/yu
<Riddell> cewanf: then run debuild -nc
<Riddell> freeflying: what is scim-helper?
<freeflying> Riddell: its for manager various module for scim
<cewanf> Riddell: okey, I removed all l10n lines, nothing found in file for yu though
<Riddell> freeflying: doesn't have any dependencies, so that can move to libscim's package easily enough
<Riddell> cewanf: don't remove all l10n, only the yu ones
<freeflying> Riddell: then it should in libscim, but not scim
<cewanf> Riddell: ouch, okey
<cewanf> hmm, guess vim does not keep backup files
<freeflying> Riddell: and if we set XMODIFIERS to dumy, libscim will not run another process with x11 fronted
<Riddell> freeflying: can you add this to the language support part of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyPlan ?
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<freeflying> Riddell: comments or add it directly?
<Riddell> freeflying: just add it directly
<freeflying> Riddell: An option should be added to run language-selector in the skim menu --< why shall we add to skim's menu, skim is just a Input Method fronted
<freeflying> Riddell: btw I will take Scribus :)
<Riddell> freeflying: do chinese characters work in qt in feisty?
<freeflying> Riddell: you mean Scribus?
<Riddell> freeflying: no, just displaying characters.  http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/ misses a lot of characters when I look at it
<freeflying> Riddell: if we select Chinese in language-selevtor, we can
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> still, shame not to have it by default
<freeflying> its really strenge, use same fontconfig settings under Debian and kubuntu, kubuntu can display all chinese characters, but debian still need configure in qtrc
<nixternal> good morning
<Riddell> nixternal: is it a sunny and beautiful morning?
<nixternal> why yes it it
<nixternal> I just turned on the air-conditioning
<ScottK> I guess it's late May, so the snow has finally stopped in Chicago.
<nixternal> we haven't had snow at all this year really...we had to snow blow twice this entire winter
<Riddell> ah, America.  The country that consumes more energy in the summer than in winter
<nixternal> Riddell: no, America...the country that consumes to much #@!#@$ all of the time
<cewanf> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22173/
<Riddell> cewanf: remove from kwin.install and debuild -nc
<glatzor> _Sime: evening. I would like to talk about displayconfig
<cewanf> Riddell: remove what?
<Riddell> cewanf: usr/share/apps/kwin/default_rules/fsp_workarounds_1
<ScottK> Riddell: Just keep in mind that Chicago and Rome are on the same latitude.  It is, in fact, a lot hotter here.
<Riddell> ScottK: you're another chicago person?
<ScottK> No.  Outside Baltimore, MD, USA, but I've been to Chicago a few times.
<Riddell> sounds close enough :)
<ScottK> From where you sit, no doubt.
<ScottK> nixternal used to live not very far from where I do.
<nixternal> mmm Maryland
<nixternal> I will probably move out to the east coast a bit next year...probably DC area though
<nixternal> so I can bother crimsun
<Tonio_> Riddell: new openwengo is now a standard sip client
<ScottK> Well I'm now closer to Baltimore than DC, but still consider it DC area.
<Tonio_> Riddell: can be used with every sip service :)
<ScottK> Traffic is a lot better over here than in Virginia.
<Tonio_> Riddell: very interesting
<Riddell> Tonio_: awooga
<Tonio_> now has full alsa support too....
<Riddell> Tonio_: and they have source packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to look at this first :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but maybe we should look at the sip spec again :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: added to the hudge todo list I may start on friday
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's still unlikely to be able to fit on a CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but we should have a nice package for this
<Tonio_> at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: and wait to switch on a dvd or 2 cds installation, which is inevitable.....
<Tonio_> some day in the future
<Tonio_> Riddell: still no tarball :'(
<Tonio_> maybe on the forum as usual....
<Riddell> http://download.wengo.com/wengophone/release/2007-05-15/wengophone-2.1.tar.bz2
<Tonio_> yep, that the binaries
<cewanf> Riddell: "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of `NEEDED libkdeinit_khotkeys.so' not recognized", should I worry?
<Riddell> it says "Source code"!
<Riddell> cewanf: can't say I ever do :)
<cewanf> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? maybe that's easier to get on the english website :)
<Tonio_> indeed that's a real tarball....... cool ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: from http://dev.openwengo.org/
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Tonio_> I'm trying to find out how to use it with another sip provider....
<Tonio_> changelog says that's possible
<cewanf> Riddell: i have debuilt kdebase and installed all deb packages
<cewanf> should I log out and log in to make the new stuff effective?
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: if you disconnect yourself, the connection wizard offers you an advanced users link it's supposed to be the way of setting up another sip provider
<lucky_lucas> sorry i miss a ,
<Riddell> cewanf: yes
<cewanf> ok, here goes!
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: if you disconnect yourself, the connection wizard offers you an advanced users link, it's supposed to be the way of setting up another sip provider
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: saw that indeed
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: very cool :)
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: needs testing toonight before packaging, but that'll go on the top of my todo
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: cool it will be very appreciate, I just wonder why it can't get connected to my account
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: Seems that they have some issues with cross platform and cross client visio
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: ah ?
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: Yes it's about codec and video streamin protocols I ve read a bit of that in the linux magazine (french touch)
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: hehe
<lucky_lucas> Anyway  I think that for cross platform between two openwengo clients all should be fine
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: yep
<lucky_lucas> That's what really counts at first
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: how about the status with msn and so on ?
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: I think they intended to offer video support over msn right ?
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: I must say I didn't play with it recently, so my informations might be outdated :)
<lucky_lucas> Yes bu the last time I see their website, it was on the feature list where any good soul could get in.
<cewanf> Riddell: You are the hero of the day for me! Thanks a lot for having patience helping me out :-) The keyboard shortcuts are there again!
<lucky_lucas> It maybe needs some reverse engineering to handle correct visio
<Tonio_> lucky_lucas: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll work on the package toonight
<Riddell> cewanf: groovy, if you put the packages somewhere I can put them in a temp directory on kubuntu.org so you can point people there if they have the same issue
<Tonio_> can someone tell me where to set the settings for fonts in qt4 apps ?
<Tonio_> I can't seem to find that
<lucky_lucas> Tonio_: I was wondering if (in order to train myself on qt) I could create a bunch of templates of gui that anyone could reuse
<lucky_lucas> I'm looking for something I can take the time to do ask some questions about the guidelines, but never require a milestone
<lucky_lucas> In order to help people with poor skills at gui/qt  start the contribution they wish to give
<Tonio_> sure :)
<cewanf> Riddell: alright, I'll have to find somewhere to upload them to first though
<lucky_lucas> Something that no one depends on, but anyone can you use it. For example some gui to configure xorg, because a lot of people have the skills to generate a proper xorg.conf but how many knows about qt
<lucky_lucas> And I remember it's only to train myself so no pressure, I take the time to make each template the more easy to extend I can do
<lucky_lucas> I don't if it's a good approach to gain more contributors
<lucky_lucas> well I'll go away
<cewanf> Riddell: done uploading
<nixternal> who was working on the kio-sysinfo?
<nixternal> someone posted it to kde-apps if you haven't noticed..unless of course that was you (whoever that was working on it) ;)
<nixternal> it works, but it needs "A LOT" of work. I have an Intel CPU, yet I have an AMD icon ;/
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ryanakca: was it you talking about a kolab setup around here?
<Riddell> cewanf: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/357-xinerama/
<cewanf> Riddell: great
<fdoving> nixternal: hsitter was talking about it yesterday.
* hsitter disagrees
<fdoving> ok :)
<fdoving> hsitter: did you make a package?
<hsitter> fdoving: of kolab?
<fdoving> hsitter: kio-sysinfo
<hsitter> I'm doing some code tuning yet
<hsitter> plus first I'd need to get some artwork from kwwii
<hsitter> fdoving: http://einstein.astro.gla.ac.uk/download/boinc/dl/boinc_5.8.16_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<hsitter> err
<hsitter> stupid klipper
<hsitter> fdoving: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/kio-sysinfo/ubuntu
<fdoving> ah, nice.
<kwwii> erm artwork for what?
<hsitter> kwwii: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp035.png
<hsitter> we need another background as one can see quite green ;-)
<kwwii> hsitter: cool, I am sure we can take care of that
<hsitter> awesome :)
* hsitter is still wondering abut that nick issue
* hunger hopes kubuntu will not copy that suse stuff.
<hunger> especially not that beagle-infested startmenu...
<apachelogger> hunger: actully we modify that suse stuff and tell people it's ours ;-)
<apachelogger> hunger: no point since k4 is making use of strigi anyway
<apachelogger> and suse is only using beagle because of novell I guess
<hunger> apachelogger: Yeap. But you could always argue that ubuntu is beagle-land...
<apachelogger> hunger: so what?
<sebas> Why
<apachelogger> I don't know, but last time I had a look beagle wasn't even splitted into lib and front-end
<sebas> 's Ubuntu beagle-land?
<apachelogger> so why should kubuntu install half gnome just to make use of beagle?! Oo
<sebas> AFAIK, at the recent UDS it's been decided to go with tracker for the GNOME desktop and use strigi for KDE
<fdoving> beagle files are named .exe and such. doesn't look good at all :)
<apachelogger> mono FTW
<apachelogger> <-- evil vb.net coder
<apachelogger> muahaha :D
<sebas> I've seen many people complaining that they didn't find the NetworkManager executable only because it's uppercase.
<fdoving> that's evil too.
<apachelogger> sebas: can reproduce that
<apachelogger> exec shouldn't be named uppercase IMHO
<sebas> And not contain .exe on UNIX =)
<Riddell> users shouldn't need to run NetworkManager though, there's a reason it's in /usr/sbin
<apachelogger> yeah ^_^
<sebas> Well, users as in "people who use the system", not non-root system users.
<fdoving> it's NetworkManager and MAKEDEV
* sebas never used MAKEDEV in like 3 years
<fdoving> me neither, but it's uppercase :)
<Riddell> 3 years being how long you've had udev for?
<sebas> About that, yes.
<sebas> Or rather devfs before.
<sebas> Something less braindead than plain mknod
<seele> nixternal: are you really an IA?
<nixternal> you got that quick...you asked for "other information experts", but I have worked with some IA stuff in the past...but no, I am not an IA
<nixternal> but I have some time to offer if you needed volunteers to help out anyway that I can
<seele> ok.. if youre up for it i will include you in the next mailing :)
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> only IA I have really been involved in really, is when I used to program HMI (Human Machine Interfaces) for controls automation in the 90s
<nixternal> besides website design and technical documentation that is
<fdoving> Yes, figured out the safely remove dissapearing-act. atleast part of it.
<kristina> hi, trying to install the kde4 packages (kde4base-dev worked) I get a "break install". anything I can do about it?
<ryanakca> nixternal: yes
<ryanakca> nixternal: if you want to help... poke elmo 'till he aswers to RT 27573 :)
<crimsun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+filebug
<crimsun> er
<crimsun> that's likely to get you shite-listed by elmo
<ryanakca> crimsun: whats that? filing an RT, and then following up on it every 2-3 weeks?
<ryanakca> or the gaim filebug?
<crimsun> ryanakca: "poke elmo 'till he aswers"
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> crimsun: well... I'm sure he isn't that overworked and underpayed to answer to one-and-a-half month old RT... since he is the admin for the kubuntu.org domain and the only one who can take care of the RT...
<ryanakca> hmmm
<gnomefreak> kristina: yes wait for it or try sudo apt-get -f install   its known about already
<ryanakca> nixternal: should I add the KOLAB (I'm setting up an eGroupWare server.... it's better maintained and easier to setup and manage...) to the meeting agenda?
<mhb> evening
<nixternal> ryanakca: that would be up to Riddell really...we were just talking about Kolab earlier, so that is why I asked :)
<kristina> gnomefreak: so it's not dangerous?
<gnomefreak> kristina: should be ok. i havent run into it yet but i saw it this morning
<gnomefreak> someone talking about it this morning atleast
<kristina> I see... I'll try then. tnx
<gnomefreak> yw
<ryanakca> with "Make KMilo's appearance customizable, [WWW]  patch available from KDE-Apps.org" from wiki/Kubuntu/Meetings, wouldn't it be simple enough to setup? Just add the patch to the source package, and check if it builds?
* ryanakca guesses
<mschiff> ping Riddell
<jjesse> evening
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-24
<meven_> one hundred dollars question How can i release the process after execution using kind of int result = proc.start( KProcess::Block );
<meven_> do i have to connect le kprocess to a slot or is there another way ?
<meven_> i am not lucky
<Hobbsee> morning all
<RadiantFire> good morning
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> good evening
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> darn, kdeedu ftbfs due to other merges
<jjesse> Hobbsee: if i want to be running the bleeding edge version of debian is that unstable or testing?
<Hobbsee> testing, i believe
<Hobbsee> although things seem to get uploaded to unstable a lot, and nto to testing
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: the bleeding edge is unstable (aka sid)
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: thanks
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: but it can be really unstable so you may want to have a look on sidux. which is sid but a bit "moderated"
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: if i'm trying to work on dcoumenting both keep and adept which should i use?
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: you should use debian unstable then. Because debian is upstream for a lot of packages and not sidux (which is independent of debian)
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: thanks thats what i thought, but wanted to make sure
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: It's dangerous though because maybe ubuntu is upstream for debian on your packages. So you have to be careful.
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: its just a vm for both gutsy and debian unstable
<jjesse> so if it crashes or bombs out i can just revert the snapshot
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: I did not mean dangerous as crashing but be careful who is upstream to whom the ubuntu packages may come from debian or kde directly.
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: thanks i will be
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: This mean if you document the latest and greatest feature in debian this may not land in ubuntu and the other way round.
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: i understand
<jjesse> for adept i have to document different for debian and ubuntu because they have moved very far apart
<rbrunhuber_> jjesse: but good luck on your docu writing. Thats always very appreciated.
<jjesse> rbrunhuber_: thanks
<jjesse> i hate it when i'm working in a vm and it always repeat key strokes :(
<Hobbsee> http://www.ereslibre.es/?p=47 is seriously cool.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: ^
<Jucato> radial menu! kool! :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> although they're too far from the center, imho
<Jucato> unless hovering over a pie-section is the same as clicking/hovering over the icon itself
* Jucato wonders why that post didn't get into akregator yet...
<Hobbsee> it's here for me
<Jucato> ah there...
<Jucato> I set it to fetch every hour only...
<Jucato> I bet the kcontrol kultists will be saying something :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Jucato likes/loves radial menus though :)
<Hobbsee> yeah - shiny :)
* Hobbsee ponders dropping krfb from the default install, as it's unmaintained
<ajmitch> go for it
<Hobbsee> iirc that was done with kwifimanager
<nixternal> http://www.ereslibre.es/?p=47
<nixternal> that is pretty sharp actually
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<mhb> good morning
<Jucato> moin mhb
<mhb> Jucato: what's up in here? Any important&cool stuff I missed? :o)
<Jucato> um.. none that I know of :)
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> fdoving: your patch works nicelly
<Tonio_> fdoving: I didn't notice any regression, so I'll probably include it tomorrow
<fdoving> Tonio_: great. as i explained in the mail, it's an issue when refreshing.
<fdoving> and htis is a workaround only.
<fdoving> grrr.. dead dsl and unstable gprs. :|
<Tonio_> I don't expect a real bug fixing on kde3 now....
<Tonio_> fdoving: even if we have to report to kde
<Tonio_> fdoving: btw the workarround is fine
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll be on my contrib day tomorrow, so I'll push the patch in
<Tonio_> fdoving: and hopefully, as soon as I get my internet connection back at home (in 2 weeks) I'll be able to contribute every evening
<Tonio_> just sucks that it takes so long to get someone to fix my internet connection issue.....
<Tonio_> fdoving: your changes will be in soon :)
<Tonio_> and once again thanks for the help
<fdoving> ok. i think i'll have to go make some calls, my dsl is dead too. died some time this morning.
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<fdoving> bye.
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi viviersf
<Riddell> how's impi?
<viviersf> Riddell, just wanted to find out, what is the default kde for gutsy
<viviersf> Riddell, its doing well :)
<viviersf> 3.5 or 4 ?
<Riddell> 3.5.7 (or possibly 3.5.8 if it exists)
<Riddell> kde 4 won't be released until after gutsy
<Riddell> so we'll put out an unsupported remastered CD when that happens
<viviersf> cool
<Riddell> gutsy+1 will also be KDE 3 by default since it's LTS
<viviersf> will kubuntu kde patches be applied to the feisty branch on your site
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<viviersf> youve got backports for kde 3.5.7 for feisty
<Riddell> yep
<viviersf> does gusty patches get applied to those
<Riddell> no
<viviersf> k
<viviersf> just making sure
<viviersf> well atleast those backports work better than feisty's kde
<Riddell> in which way?
<viviersf> kontact/kmail
<Riddell> ah yes, people have been saying that's improved
<Riddell> they remove xinerama support though
<viviersf> yeh
<viviersf> they chose to move impi to gnome
<viviersf> but we still use kontact
<Riddell> grump
<viviersf> cos of kolab etc
<Riddell> right, I noticed you'd got into that
<viviersf> so its very important for kontact to work 100%
<viviersf> yeh :)
<_StefanS_> mornings
<_StefanS_> anyone remember what that tool for searching (and adding) non-kde programs to the kmenu ?
<_StefanS_> cant remember it :(
<Riddell> kappfinder?
<Jucato> kappfinder
<_StefanS_> ah yes !! :)
<Jucato> although non-kde apps should be added automatically to the menu, provided they have the correct .desktop file
<_StefanS_> thanks alot
<_StefanS_> I was thinking Xterm and so on
<Jucato> ah yeah
<Jucato> xeyes :)
<_StefanS_> nice :) exactly what I needed
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim (kitchensync) needs opensync to build -> do you plan to request MIR for opensync?
<Riddell> Lure: not looked at it yet, if you fancy doing the MIR please go ahead
<Lure> Riddell: opensync in ubuntu/debian is rather old (0.19, latest is 0.22)
<Riddell> yes, that probably also needs doing
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if we should wait for update first (0.30 should be out soon and lifeless is debian maintainer)
<Lure> Riddell: we could make kitchensync empty package for now...
<Riddell> if kdepim works with .22 I don't see a point in waiting
<Lure> Riddell: problem is we have 0.19 and I doubt it is at all useful to try
<Lure> 0.22 is available by 3rdparties only (and it works for me and my nokia phone)
<Lure> lifeless did not want to push 0.21/0.22 as 0.30 will change some stuff that will impact packagin, afair
<Riddell> by 3rd parties?  it's not an official release?
<Lure> Riddell: official release, just not in debian/ubuntu
<Riddell> waiting for a future release is risky, it may get delayed, is there a release schedule?
<Lure> Riddell: http://www.in.fh-merseburg.de/~jahn/opensync-0.21/
<Lure> Riddell: according to Trac, 0.30 is "due in one week", but still 13 tickets opened, so I doubt it
<Lure> Riddell: but there are daily commits, so it may be true
<Lure> Riddell: but anyhow, we want working kdepim (including networkstatus) before MIR is granted (or 0.30 hits repo), right?
<Lure> therefore shipping empty kitchensync package as a workaround would be fine
<Lure> Riddell: btw, I see that you do not ship kitchensyn in your feisty repo at all...
<Riddell> no, I just removed it from feisty
<Riddell> I don't mind removing it from gutsy if that's the right thing to do just now
<hunger> Hmmm... updating KDE without restarting the KDE apps is no fun:-)
<Riddell> kwwii: could i get an eps of http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_akademy_banner.png ?
<Riddell> (at some point soon, no immediate rush)
<sebas> Urgh. The slogan totally sucks.
<kwwii> wait till you see the real one
* sebas digs up a better one from the slogan-repo
<Riddell> kwwii: we want that slogan, not the other one
<Riddell> or a better one if sebas has one to hand
<kwwii> Riddell: did you clear that with Gerry?
<Riddell> kwwii: no, but then he never cleared his one with me
<Riddell> and nobody that I've asked likes it
<sebas> Should I post them here and have people bike-shed about it, or just privmail? :-)
<kwwii> I think that you and Riddell can pick one :-)
<sebas> Last time slogans were discussed on-list, it was a mess, everyone knows better, even if they don't.
* sebas emails Riddell, CC kwii
<kwwii> Riddell: I have to basically redraw the whole thing in adobe illustrator, I'll try to get it done by tomorrow, ok?
<Riddell> kwwii: you do?  why?  tomorrow is fine
<sebas> That's for the aKademy banner, right?
<sebas> So target group is developers, not users?
<Riddell> sebas: yes
<kwwii> Riddell: because inkscape cannot create an eps
<Riddell> kwwii: but can't AI import inkscape's SVG?
<sebas> Should we go the community way then? I think so
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, but it will not support the kind of transparency I am using
<kwwii> and I still have to redo the cutting of the paths for the bleed
<kwwii> it is not a real problem, but I am working on something else atm :-)
<kwwii> I also need to touch up the advert from last year
<sebas> Hm, what about "Our desktop." ?
<sebas> I'm not sure as to what to communicate, is there anything known from Canonical why they sponsor aKademy, what they want to express with that?
<sebas> We could otherwise get real geeky. As in "Downstream loves you!" or something similar
<Riddell> sebas: they deliberately sponsor akademy higher than guadec to show their support for KDE to the otherwise skeptical developers
<sebas> Then I'd say something snappy with 'downstream' of this meaning would be cool
<Riddell> "all our customers choose KDE" :)
<sebas> Hehehe
<Riddell> (except Dell, but what do they know)
<sebas> Kubuntu - all our users use KDE
<sebas> Or maybe "Eat *this*, Novell!" ;-)
<Riddell> provocative :)
<sebas> Yes, and pretty much not done as well.
<sebas> I'd do "Downstream loves you!"
<Riddell> I do quite like that
<sebas> It's definitely better than easy, good, perfect (or what was it?)
<Riddell> random words that kwwii had in his head
<Riddell> which is better than http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu_akademy_banner_1.png
<sebas> I usually check slogans by putting them next to a brick and see if that applies. If it does, the slogan sucks.
<sebas> Hehehe, make that Ubuntu - GNOME and it's funny again.
<Riddell> yes, the equation is wrong anyway
<sebas> Actually, that's one of the things Chris mentioned as well.
<Riddell> which is?
<sebas> He talked about "star buntu"
<Riddell> would be nice
<Riddell> well, no, it would be a crappy brand, but would be nice to make things equal
<sebas> But hard, it's a messy identity that needs to be fixed.
<sebas> Exactly.
<sebas> One would need to put quite some thought into this, goes with technical stuff such as "what's a desktop"?
<sebas> I'd say "the company is Canonical, the products are Ubuntu, antlbagguz (the new name for Kubuntu) and Snurkfroggl (the new xfce thing)" would work much better
<sebas> People understand that a company can have different product lines for different needs (target groups), they don't understand than different desktops run on the same base system.
<sebas> We've been through that, though :)
<Riddell> changing the Kubuntu brand is pretty much a non-starter
<Riddell> but creating an umbrella brand would be nice
<sebas> Umbrella branding is really hard to do, and I think it's quite impossible with the current situation (without renaming *all* desktop, which is even more a non-starter)
<sebas> ANother problem is that I'm not aware of a real product vision, such as "Ubuntu is for boring business use while Kubuntu is for exciting home users and extrovert weirdo's" or something like that.
<sebas> To me, currently it's "we'd lose customers if we don't offer KDE", and that's hardly a product vision
<Riddell> that's because both desktops are trying to cover as much market as possible
<Riddell> no point in Kubuntu specialising if KDE isn't, and I don't want KDE to specialise
<Riddell> same for Ubuntu/gnome I'm sure
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Riddell> morning
<jjesse> morning Hobbsee
<sebas> Riddell: Well, it's not about specialising KDE, but specialising the product.
<Hobbsee> :(
<Riddell> but I want everyone to love us!
<Hobbsee> * :)
<sebas> KDE is raw product, to make it a 'real' product, specialising is good.
<sebas> Sure, it should be generally usable, but from a business POV, it makes sense to specialise.
<sebas> Breadth can be bad, because it makes you lose profile.
<mhb> IMHO we'd lose a lot of users if we specialised Kubuntu, which would result in less volunteers, etc
<sebas> For KDE, we're trying to create sub-brands and get those out.
<sebas> For example showing KDE EDU as its own brand (sure it has other specialised software available, but by showing too much, you blur the strong message)
<sebas> I'm not talking "let's do this", by the way. Only clarifying general concepts.
<mhb> sebas: is there anyone in the distro market having a specialised KDE version?
<mhb> most of them have KDE and GNOME as (mostly) equal choices
<sebas> mhb: Skolelinux for example, Xandros and Linspire as well
<sebas> Don't think in distro's, think in products for target markets, then it makes sense.
<sebas> For desktops, it's also a geographical thing, Europe is more KDE territory, not offering KDE makes you lose large parts of the european market.
<sebas> Likewise South America, lots of KDE fans there.
<_marseillais> :) a friend of mine just told me that she wants mandriva in place of kubuntu because of kde's dragon missing in kdm login and delog.....
<sebas> Point is, you don't need to target those that ask for KDE, just make sure everyone knows that you're offering good KDE stuff
<sebas> marseillai: There you see KDE's strategy succeeding :-)
<sebas> Which is Make people aware and love KDE, then have them choose a distro which offers KDE
<Riddell> marseillai: show her our web site front page
* sebas rambled enough
<mhb> sebas: IRC's no good for long ramblings .o)
<sebas> Right.
<sebas> I'm escaping dealing with badly written webforms though.
<sebas> Kind of elusive behaviour
<mhb> sebas: but you are having at least a bit of a point IMO
<sebas> Thanks :P
* sebas thinks about this stuff day and night.
<_marseillais> Riddell, she find it just lovely!
<Riddell> should be enough dragons for everyone
<_marseillais> the same in kdm and she's almost the happiest girl in the world
* Jucato thinks he could do that for _marseillais...
* _marseillais prefer the actual
<_marseillais> but she prefer kde's dragon
<Jucato> give me a few secs...
<_marseillais> what's his name ?
<_marseillais> of kde's gradon
<Jucato> Konqi
<Hobbsee> mmm...dragons...
<_marseillais> yes Jucato now i remember
<_marseillais> thanks
* _marseillais remember konqi dance video
<Jucato> _marseillais: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080988.msg59783#msg59783
<mhb> sebas: I thought the goal is "to provide the best KDE around"
<mhb> sebas: best probably as in balanced in performance, usability and features
<sebas> That's hardly a goal, that's a means.
<sebas> A goal would be  "Get 40% of computer users worldwide to use KDE desktops"
<sebas> Just as an example, of course the 40% is just a joke, far too low.
<_marseillais> Jucato, she find that very cool
<_marseillais> :)
<_marseillais> she's happy
<Jucato> I thought she'd be :)
<mhb> sebas: yes, that's a goal of a product ... truth is, I sometimes think of kubuntu as a project, not a product
<_marseillais> and happy girl is just making me happy....
<_marseillais> :)
<sebas> In branding terms compared to the other Ubuntu things, it's more a product.
<sebas> A project is quite a bad name for that, btw.
<sebas> A project has a well-defined ending
<mhb> sebas: yes, but compared to ubuntu a lot of things are lacking, no kubuntu marketing team for instance
<sebas> Which Kubuntu I think has not
<sebas> Right, no marketing, exactly my point.
<mhb> sebas: but if canonical supports the development of kubuntu, they have to have a good reason for that
<sebas> Yes, customers that want KDE
<Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: kdepim temporary fix for build failure: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdepim.debdiff
<Hobbsee> Lure: +++ /tmp/Ox7XvvA4y5/kdepim-3.5.7/debian/kdepim-dev.install	2007-05-24 13:06:46.000000000 +0000 isnt needed, against my latest packages
<mhb> sebas: then "providing the best KDE around" is the goal, isn't it? That's exactly what the customers desire.
<Hobbsee> but those are correct against the current archive version
<mhb> sebas: and customers are the reason why C. supports Kubuntu
<sebas> That's reacting to existing markets, while the biggest opportunities lie in new markets.
<mhb> sebas: could be - the goals can be reshaped, of course
<Lure> Hobbsee: right, I have used the version from archive
<Lure> Hobbsee: feel free to adopt it to your version to fix build
<Lure> _marseillais: you can switch back to old konqi logout with config file change...
<_marseillais> Lure, yes Jucato show me how to do
<Lure> _marseillais: yep, I see the link now... ;-)
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> Lure: great, uploading
<Jucato> _StefanS_ is so going to kill me :)
<Lure> Jucato: it is his fault anyhow - he has implemented the config option ;-)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<mhb> sebas: what are your suggestion for the goals of Kubuntu?
<mhb> suggetions
<mhb> sebas: we would have to define the goals, define the target audience, then perhaps an analysis of what the audience wants, then create specs (in LP) in accordance with the needs of the audience...
<sebas> Jep. That's the right way (roughly)
<jjesse> shouldn't that be further discussed at the kubuntu mtg?
<sebas> And a lot of work, too.
<sebas> What's an MTG?
<mhb> sebas: this topic fits well for the UDS discussion, I thought you were there
<mhb> sebas: did you not talk about that?
<sebas> I was there, yes, not really.
<mhb> mtg = meeting
<mhb> probably
<sebas> Uhm, why during the meeting?
<jjesse> isn't that were the kubuntu team discusses this so more people can add contrstutive criticism?
<sebas> This kind of stuff starts endless discussion of people who want to tell what they think while they totally lack the background. The perfect way to destroy a meeting.
<sebas> No, that's where decisions are being made. I don't see this.
<Hobbsee> seems like ML material, maybe
<sebas> Especially not when nobody wants to put work into it.
<sebas> For me, I don't really have time I can put into it.
<sebas> It would be cool if some people started thinking about this, I can probably lend some experience then.
<sebas> But that means a lot of work.
* Hobbsee wonders what the target audience is anyway
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that's teh ML.  not all kubuntu people can make the mtg
<mhb> Hobbsee: I don't think there is a target audience for kubuntu yet
<sebas> I think there is, only nobody thought how to align Kubuntu with that.
<Hobbsee> wlel, no, but who would we want the target audience to be?
<sebas> Which means first finding out what it is.
<mhb> Hobbsee: that is the question
<Hobbsee> 42!
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is the answer
<Hobbsee> exactly!
<mhb> sebas: IMHO we need to spread the word (what you said) a bit, in order to gain more attention and perhaps those sought volunteers
<mhb> sebas: a mail into the ML perhaps
<sebas> That might work
* hunger is looking forward to a *long* thread with lots of rambling.
<jjesse> isn't that what mailing lists are for?
<viviersf> Riddell, can we talk about kubuntu kde packages tomorrow plz
<Riddell> viviersf: sure
<sebas> Did I miss the date for a meeting, btw?
<Hobbsee> Lure: did you want to push that kdepim update, or do i?
<Hobbsee> sebas: i suck.   you havent missed it.
<Lure> Hobbsee: Riddell already did
<Hobbsee> right
<sebas> Would a note be sent to kubuntu-devel? (That'd work for me.)
* Hobbsee updates, then
<Hobbsee> sebas: of course.
<sebas> Cool :)
<Hobbsee> sebas: the problem is that i suck, and really havent gotten back in control of anything since i get back.
<Lure> meeting? we didn't have one for a long time... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes.
<sebas> Hobbsee: Not a problem, I was just asking myself if I missed something, which I didn
<sebas> t, which in turn, is fine. :-)
<Hobbsee> sebas: heh.
<Hobbsee> it's really bad - i need to get in control again.
<Hobbsee> but, i've done a lot of the kde packages for gutsy, so at least that's something.
<Riddell> makes me happy :)
* sebas too
<Riddell> time for me to 0wn gutsy-changes, kde-i18n uploading
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Hobbsee> uh oh.  i'm being emailed by the tech board.
<Riddell> oh, do we need to all give testimony on how you should be a core-dev?
<Hobbsee> think it's already been done, for the most part.
<Hobbsee> but a word from you probably wouldnt hurt, being Mr Kubuntu, and all.
<Hobbsee> seeing as everyone else has replied isnt a kubuntu-specifc person, for the most part
<Riddell> where does this happen?
<Hobbsee> motu-council mailing list, i think, who then sent it to the tech board
<Hobbsee> The MOTU Council notified us of your interest in joining the core
<Hobbsee> development team.  Thanks for expressing your interest in further
<Hobbsee> contributions to the development of Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> Typically, we interview core developer applicants on IRC during a regularly
<Hobbsee> scheduled meeting.  However, based on the time zone you have indicated in
<Hobbsee> Launchpad, this would be at 0500 local time, so I'm open to making a
<Hobbsee> different arrangement for you to meet with us at a more reasonable time of
<Hobbsee> day.
<Hobbsee> Would you like to propose a time?
* sebas asks himself if all that structure really helps or creates more overhead than necessary.
<Hobbsee> sebas: dunno.  tech board is busy, so they fob work off to motu council.  motu council is also busy, but everyhting is on their ML anyway.
<Hobbsee> sebas: it's very beurocratic now, yes.
<sebas> I've no idea how all that works, and somehow I refuse to learn it.
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Hobbsee> heh
<mhb> manchicken_: I've had a thought ... adept (especially updater) usually prompts a kdesu passcheck before any window opens...
<mhb> manchicken_: I think there should be a window before that, telling people why do they have to input their password
<sebas> Can't that be passed to kdesu somehow?
<mhb> sebas: not at this moment, I'm afraid
<mhb> sebas: gksudo does that, kdesu don't, AFAIK
<manchicken_> mhb: I'm wondering if kdesu had that in.
<sebas> Hm, it's dumb
<mhb> manchicken_: and another thing, why does adept_updater have a welcome screen?
<manchicken_> A better question :)
<mhb> the user should know what it is before he submits the password...afterwards it's pretty clear he wants the upgrade to happen
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken_> Well, it's good to give the "these are the packages needing updates, wanna do it?
<manchicken_> "
<sebas> Another dialogue you have to click away sounds annoying to me
<manchicken_> sebas: Agreed.
<manchicken_> I think maybe have better text in kdesu's dialog may be a better choice.
<Jucato> manchicken_: maybe you don't have to click fetch updates to actually fetch the upates, just present the Apply Updates or Forget it button?
<manchicken_> Jucato: My thoughts exactly.
<manchicken_> Someone should draw up a spec for this :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken_> *cough*mhb*cough*
<mhb> yeah, I can do it
<Jucato> *cough*yay*cough*
<manchicken_> heh
<mhb> manchicken_: but I think one dialog is enough
<mhb> manchicken_: and we can't get rid of the kdesu dialog, so I'd vote for better description on that one
<mhb> something like - "Insert your password to upgrade your system." Command: adept_updater
<manchicken_> Yeah.
<mhb> instead of the "Insert your password" line
<manchicken_> I think those would be two different specs.
<manchicken_> One for the kdesu issue and one for the adept welcome screen.
<manchicken_> I'll do the adept welcome screen spec if you do the kdesu
<mhb> sounds fair
<manchicken_> Best wiki page URL ever
<manchicken_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdeptUpdateWelcomeScreenNeedsToDie
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken_> Wow, the spec template got longer.
* DaSkreech waves at _Sarah__
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: I haven't looked at the spec for Gib Yet. I'm betting we want Kubuntu to look prettier?
* _Sarah__ waves back to DaSkreech 
<manchicken_> Gib?
<yuriy> manchicken,mhb: any idea how to do the kdesu thing? i was thinking about that too but i couldn't think of a very good way to do it
<manchicken_> yuriy: No idea.  Worst comes to worse we could just subclass the kdesu dialog and modify it :)
<yuriy> because one of the things with it should be that when the user sees that, they should know that they are launching the updater
<yuriy> like some way to prevent having somebody else making a dialog that gives the same text the actual one does and have the user put in a password
<yuriy> or am i thinking too much into this?
<manchicken_> Well, I think that's a good question.
<manchicken_> We should probably try to find some newer users and ask them these questions.
<hunger> yuriy: How will you make sure that nobody else just imitates what you are going to do?
<yuriy> hunger: exactly.. no idea.
* hunger saw a windowing system once that made it possible to highlight windows run in a "root context" and made sure no other window ever looked like that.
<hunger> But that was not X based;-)
<yuriy> but anyways, other than _that, could we ship a file with descriptions for the commands that are launched with kdesu from the kmenu and patch kdesu to search that?
<mhb> yuriy: well
<mhb> yuriy: kdesu can already display a custom icon
<mhb> we could use the adept "package" icon to show that something with packages is about to happen
<yuriy> mhb: oh that's nice. does it? i've never noticed
<mhb> yuriy: it does, AFAIK - try kdesu --help
<DaSkreech> manchicken_: Gutsy
<mhb> yuriy: then we could patch kdesu to be able to display a custom message instead of the "Insert your password." line
<yuriy> i mean, on kubuntu right now, it doesn't show the adept icon when launching adept. would that just be a matter of changing the shortcut?
<manchicken_> Gotcha.
<mhb> yuriy: most likely
<mhb> yuriy: you never noticed? :o) some guidance tools (userconfig) uses this particular feature
<yuriy> ah, with the administrator button?
<hunger> No updates today? What is wrong? Buildds still busy chewing through KDE?
<DaSkreech> Hi hunger
<hunger> Hi DaSkreech.
<Hobbsee> hunger: means i've been at uni, and no one else has done them.  although i thought kdepim went thru
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: that's what you were building?
<Hobbsee> yes
<yuriy> hmm, there isn't really anything other than adept that uses kdesu in the kmenu is there, heh.
<Hobbsee> i havent touched kdepim in a day or so
<hunger> Anyone working on a fix for knetworkmanager by the way?
* hunger has to run... bye!
<Hobbsee> hunger: already done in kdepim
<DaSkreech> Qtparted?
<yuriy> if adept is the only thing, then patching to add descriptions might be overboard, the icon would be nice though. <- manchicken
<mhb> well, patching to add descriptions will be useful elsewhere, too
<mhb> nobody uses it because it doesn't exist - but if it did, I'm sure more apps could make use of it
<nixternal> oi oi mornin' mornin'!
<mhb> nixternal: good morning!
<DaSkreech> Hi nixternal
<nixternal> hola!
<DaSkreech> still not telling mewhere tochange the files?
<manchicken_> That spec is done.
<mhb> nixternal: I'm triaging a report which states that Debian's KDE is faster than Kubuntu's ... you seem to be working with debian folks lately (IIRC), did you notice something like that?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> my Debian KDE isn't faster
<nixternal> it is the same if you ask me
<nixternal> Debian KDE == stripped all to hell
<nixternal> well not stripped...but vanilla
<mhb> nixternal: that's what I thought
* nixternal fires up debian
<nixternal> mhb: do you have any examples on what may be quicker?
<nixternal> from login to desktop is quick, but that could be because I have stuff starting up on my lappy that isn't on my desktop
<nixternal> I just waited 30+ seconds for Adept to fire up after clicking the notifier icon on the bottom
<mhb> nixternal: no, I'm waiting on the input from the bug reporter
<nixternal> ahh, ok
* DaSkreech ponders going to the doctor
* nixternal hasn't been to the doctor since the military...9 years
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Cough and look to the left?
<nixternal> that was about 20 years ago for high school sports
<DaSkreech> I think my eye is bleeding
<DaSkreech> Omgoodness konqueror and gmail are broken :)
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<DaSkreech> It was patched?
<DaSkreech> I'm on a live cd so no updates :)
<Hobbsee> oh so pre .
<Hobbsee> 7
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<nixternal> what is the kio thing for konqi that allows you to search packages?
<nixternal> nevermind
<nixternal> apt:/
<DaSkreech> apt:/
<meven> i have a simple question about C++
<Hobbsee> shoot
<meven> how can i suspend a kapp until a kprocess sends its exited signal
<Hobbsee> #kde-devel is a more appropriate place
<meven> sory
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<yuriy> hmm i think i'm going to make a kde-media tag for media/cd bugs. or do we already have something like that?
<Hobbsee> just file lots of things upstream
<Hobbsee> if you're working on the buglist
<yuriy> buglist?
<Hobbsee> kde bugs
<Hobbsee> bugs on malone == buglist
<_StefanS_> evening
<Hobbsee> hiya
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey, hows that new monitor of yours?
<_StefanS_> Hey Hobbs, Jucatoh :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: one the CD?
<Riddell> s/one/on/
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Yeah I found a bug/typo
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what's that?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: In the disctree/en/kubuntu.html it says that Kubuntu ships with KDE 3.4
<_StefanS_> Riddell: knetworkmanager, and support for LEAP is done. I depends on features in networkmanager 0.6.5, so I dont know if its ready for gutsy yet?
* _StefanS_ wonders
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that's just put together by heno from various places, probably about kubuntu
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'd really like to see about kubuntu and the those winfoss info pages improved for gutsy
<Riddell> _StefanS_: is there a knetworkmanager release?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: we probably have to wait for networkmanager 0.6.5 in any case
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you're thinking 0.2 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not yet, should I just submit it upstream?
<yuriy> Riddell: it's just html? improved looks or content?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Thought I'd just change it to something correct :)
<yuriy> anyways, is someone working on a new website? then the style from the website should be used on the docs, right?
<jjesse> the sytle for the docs and website should match in my view
<jjesse> nixternal: what do you think?
<Lure> _StefanS_: ubuntu still has nm 0.6.4 only, we have to wait for 0.6.5
<Lure> _StefanS_: but you should push it upstream (for 0.2)
<_StefanS_> Lure: I will do that, and wait for it to come downwards into kubuntu :)
<nixternal> jjesse: +++11111
<nixternal> reboot time
<yuriy> (bug 103972) any chance of libarts1-mpeglib being installed by default?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103972 in kdebase "Konqueror audio preview doesnt work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103972
<Riddell> _StefanS_: sure
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to have previous bash history available even though you quit konsole/xterm (shouldn't it be sourced automatically?)
<Riddell> yuriy: content for about kubuntu, it's docbook in the ubuntu docs svn repository
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I tried :-)
<nixternal> what did you try?
<DaSkreech> To fix the file on the live Cd :)
<nixternal> ahhh
<DaSkreech> Night!
<meven_>  www.dell.com/open that's done
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-25
<jjesse>  evening
<mhb> Riddell: with us being stuck with KDE3/Qt4 for two releases, a port of polyester to qt4 sounds sensible
<ryanakca> nixternal: well, looks like we're one step closer to the groupware server :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: rock on!
<nixternal> Dell sucks...they offer Vista, Ubuntu, and FreeDOS, but not Kubuntu@#@ !@##@
<ajmitch> aw
<ajmitch> but you've got vista, what else do you need?
<nixternal> Hobbsee and crimsun!!!!! you see what I have to put up with ^^ :)
<nixternal> I am going to buy a system with FreeDOS...cuz it rocks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poor you.
<jjesse> why does my dell w/ vista cause less :)
<jjesse> cost
<Hobbsee> nixternal: make sure you dual boot vista on there, so you can have your pointy-clicky sensation.
<nixternal> jjesse: because Ubuntu is better...jeesh ;p
<jjesse> actually i priced out a smiliar box from system76 and it was chearper on system76 then dell
<nixternal> mey, tty1-6 doesn't have pointy-clicky
<nixternal> System76 is the way to go...I seen their little white laptop at school...wow is that thing sweet
<ajmitch> nixternal: gpm
<nixternal> gpm..wth...KDM!!!
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> gallons per mile
<nixternal> meter
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Tonio_> yo
<hunger> Hmmm... kontact has file conflicts with knode.
<Tonio_> hunger: on feisty ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Nope, gutsy.
<Tonio_> hunger: hum, still with the desktop file ?
<Tonio_> I already had to fix that several times :)
<hunger> Tonio_: I think so, the error message is no longer in my scrollback buffer though.
<hunger> Tonio_: Ah, found it: /usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop
<Tonio_> hunger: that's a common thing
<Tonio_> hunger: are the packages for 3.5.7 released ?
<hunger> Tonio_: There are 3.5.7 packages in gutsy. Dunno whether they are officially released or not.
<Tonio_> hunger: okay I'll fix kontact then
<Tonio_> hunger: give me a moment
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Tonio_> hunger: I'm just fixing the issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I worked on kaffeine yesterday, and I know why it doesn't pass the WMP detection on several websites
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact it needs patching to change its identity depending the mimetype, as kmplayer does
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this before switching to kaffeine by default
<LongPointyStick> hi Tonio_, Riddell
<MidMark> guys there is some delays in linux kernel to appears in update manager? I got only updates for restricted modules, nvidia driver and linux-libc-dev
<MidMark> this also can break things if I install only that packages
<Hobbsee> yes....
<Hobbsee> MidMark: l-r-m has to be built after the kernel - it always happens taht way
<MidMark> not in this case
<MidMark> restricted modules are here
<MidMark> linux kernel nope
<Hobbsee> mirror thing, or what?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: kernel comes from security?
<Hobbsee> gutsy security isnt open yet.
<MidMark> I'm talking about feisty
<Hobbsee> er, you need to actually say that, else it's assumed you're running the development release.
<Hobbsee> then i have no idea
<Riddell> very likely it's not a problem, but the relevant channel is #ubuntu-kernel
<Hobbsee> my feisty is borkened.
<Riddell> or #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> here is *definetly* not relevant
* MidMark thought at least someone still running a feisty installation sorry
<Hobbsee> people are - but the default for development is gutsy...
<Jucato> it is a devel channel, you'd expect the people here would be running devel versions most of the time :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's your opinion on bulding kde 3.5.7 for dapper?
<Hobbsee> it being a LTS and all, and with the improvements in kdepim
<Jucato> (no 3.5.6 for Dapper though)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if someone wants to do it, go ahead
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> i wonder how many opeople would want it
<Tonio_> hunger: strange I can't see where is the conflict for kontact and knode...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: probably quite a few
<Hobbsee> hmmmm
* Hobbsee wonders for when the first milestone cd is out for gutsy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just wrote you :)
<Tonio_> hunger: isn't the issue do to the update, I mean if the file isn't in the same package....
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato, Hobbsee !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just answered ;)
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and all
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wrote you again :)
<Tonio_> hunger: according to the packaging, there shouldn't be any conflict...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: answered again :)
<_StefanS_> what the.. :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: two weeks
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm just merging with knm svn right now, seems to be any easy thing
<Hobbsee>  right
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've got the patch for kubuntu 0.1, if you want to try it out
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ofcourse you would need nm 0.6.5
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nopackages for this right now no ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wasn't thinking about backporting latest NM for feisty :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: only the one on the forum, but I have them compiled already if you want to try
<Tonio_> no way to upload kaffeine right now........
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know
<Tonio_> I have to ping siretart
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, i suspect you were supposed to CC the TB, at this point, seenig asthe main mail had gone thru.  or you could just come to the meeting.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it was just easier patching a known package, and the up the stuff to the svn version
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I'll probably package knm from scratch when the next tarball is released...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: changes lots of things to what I know
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, probably, should be easy though as it doesn't differ much from the current code
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<Tonio_> thought it would change lots of things, including vpn suppoer, kwallet integration etc....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well the only changes seem to be eap two phase, and leap (plus some smaller fixes)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ho you talk about nm, not knm :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I talk about knm
<Tonio_> hum, this is not what I remember from my latest svn check..... but maybe I'm just confused...
<Tonio_> okay let's patch kaffeine offline and wait for latest xine to reach the repos....
<_StefanS_> sweet, the first attempt just compiled
<Lure> _StefanS_: they have also added vpn support, right?
<_StefanS_> Lure: uhm yep, I didn't pay much attention to it, but i think it said it wasn't supported on ubuntu yet
<_StefanS_> they changed the kwallet interaction to be async, maybe that solves those periodic failures with knm on login
* _StefanS_ really doesn't know
<hunger> _StefanS_: Does knm work for you at all (on gutsy)?
<_StefanS_> hunger: havent tried it on gutsy yet
<_StefanS_> hunger: I know there's (or was) a bug in networkmanager ( Hobbsee?)
<hunger> _StefanS_: It fails to load libnetworkmanager or something similar.
<_StefanS_> hunger: I havent tested it, but I guess it is supposed to be bugged since its an alpha release
<Lure> hunger: that should be fixed with recent kdepim upload
* Lure did not try it yet though
<hunger> Lure: Don't see a newer version of kdepim yet.
<Lure> hunger: dpkg -l networkstatus
<Lure> hunger: it should be 3.5.7 something
<Lure> hunger: it was built 18 hours ago, so it should be also on mirrors... https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/339984
<hunger> Lure: Oh, you were refering to that problem, thought you were talking about the kontact/knode conflict.
<Lure> hunger: knetworkmanager in gutsy
<hunger> Lure: You are right, knetworkmanager starts again!
* hunger hops.
<hunger> Lure: Thanks for the tip.
<Lure> hunger: we disabled kitchecnsync temporarily (needs new opensync which is not in main) to allow build of kdepim
<hunger> Lure: No problem for me, got nothing to sync anyway:-)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: fixed with a new kdepim upload, yes.
* _StefanS_ points at LongPointyStick
* LongPointyStick points back at _StefanS_ 
<_StefanS_> :D
* Hobbsee points at _StefanS_ too
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you include the kmilo's appearance patch to your gutsy packages ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's to be discussed in the next meeting, maybe we should just include the patch and let the people test for feedback
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: whcih package against?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdeutils
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not sure if it's done for 3.5.
<Hobbsee> 7
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that why we should test :)
<Hobbsee> oh, Riddell must have uploaded it.  i didnt do kdeutils, iirc
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: works with 3.5.6, there shouldn't be lots of difference reguarding to kmilo in 357
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well I test with the patch and eventually upload if it applies
<Tonio_> would be nice to have a cool kubutu little theme for this :)
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did not but feel free to add
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do
* Hobbsee wonders what the latest feisty current kernel is.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: 2.6.20-16 iirc
<gnomefreak> or will be in aday or two
<siretart> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> siretart: hey ;)
<siretart> huhu :)
<Tonio_> siretart: wanted to know the status of xinelib 1.1.5 in gutsy
<siretart> how are you doing?
<Tonio_> siretart: well very nice :)
<Tonio_> I hope you do so :)
<siretart> Tonio_: xine-lib 1.1.6 is already in gutsy
<siretart> since weeks
<Tonio_> siretart: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libxine1&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<Tonio_> siretart: are you sure of this ? ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: build problem maybe ?
<siretart> Tonio_: as I already told you at UDS, the problem is that it is waiting for ffmpeg
<Tonio_> siretart: ho, okay I forgot that, right ;)
<Tonio_> siretart: let's wait together then :)
<siretart> since you need something quick, you could apt-get source the current source (1.1.6-1ubuntu1, which is in gutsy), remove the ffmpeg build dependencies and comment out the '--with-external-ffmpeg' part and reupload
<siretart> I'd prefer patches to fix ffmpeg in debian/experimental, though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you know that pyqt4 seems to be broken again?
<Riddell> can't say I do
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Hobbsee>   apport-qt hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop language-selector-qt python-qt4 software-properties-kde
<Hobbsee> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Hobbsee>   python-sip4
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pyqt4 needs the build-deps updated for pysip4.  assuming that doesnt break the universe.
<Hobbsee> (same thing as feisty, i expect)
<Riddell> debdiffs accepted :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh.  i dont know python, so have no real way of telling if it works or not
<Hobbsee> with just a rebuild
<Hobbsee> which is precisely why i havent done anything with it, so far
<Riddell> actually pyqt4 needs synced from debian
<Hobbsee> even better
* Hobbsee didnt look
<allee> Riddell, Hobbsee, Tonio_ etc: starting tomorrow I'll be away for 10 days and I assume without any internet access.  I'll enjoy it ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: have fun!
<allee> Hobbsee: thx
<Lure> allee: nice
* Lure likes sailing for same reason ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: how'd that MIR filing with opensync go?
<Lure> Hobbsee: we should wait at least for 0.22 (or 0.30 to be released soon) first
<Riddell> allee: you're down for merges of kipi-plugins and digikam, likely to do them before tomorrow or shall we steal them off you?
<Lure> Hobbsee: 0.19 is of not much use
<Hobbsee> Lure: right.  the ETA on that was?
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if it is workthwhile to merge, but I can do them if needed
<allee> Lure: my reason is slightly different.  I'll enjoy it, because my family will not complain.  If they would not complain ..., then my feelings would be different
<Riddell> Lure: why not?
<Lure> Riddell: 0.9.2 (released in june) will merge dk in dkimageplugins
<Lure> oh, but debian already have beta1...
<Lure> so it might make sense to do it already...
<Lure> allee: ;-) - I still like completely off-line times ;-)
<Riddell> allee: oh yes, kdebluetooth dbus, should we upload that?
<jjesse> wow large updates today
<allee> Riddell: there no release yet only svn
<allee> Riddell: dgollub plan to merge to extragear soon.  But there are some ugly bugs (maybe due to me using bluez 3.9 not  3.10.1 or even 3.11/12
<allee> Riddell, Tonio_: fwiw: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/kdebluetooth-dbus-integration_debian.tar.gz  contains the adapted debian dir I use together with an svn checkout.
<Tonio_> allee: downloaded, will work on that next week ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: krita done, therefore koffice and co should be installable now
<Riddell> Hobbsee: done in which way?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: um, rebuild as it wasnt installable?
<Hobbsee> from -devel, hours ago?
<Riddell> ok
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming there wasnt more that pitti said
<Hobbsee> er, didnt say
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you introduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/116771 with your feisty packages?  i didnt see this in the gutsy ones
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116771 in kdepim "kontact can't be updated due to file conflict with knode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> groovy
* DaSkreech disco dnaces
<nixternal> I have never seen anyone dnace b4 ;)
<DaSkreech> Well I have dnace +3 :)
<Lure> Riddell: is anybody working on python-qt4 (it makes several packages uninstallable)?
<_StefanS_> evenings
<DaSkreech> Yo
<_StefanS_> heyho DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> what you heard?
<_StefanS_> DaSkreech: about what?
<DaSkreech> never mind :)
<_StefanS_> bah :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-26
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> darn.  koffice ftbfs
* claydoh missed tha fact it was towel day today :(
<Hobbsee> awww
<Jucato> I'm not a geek, so I have no idea what that is all about :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> silly Jucato :)
<claydoh> me, neither, I think,l but I am a big Hitch hikers guide to the Galaxy fan
<Jucato> I am neither :)
<claydoh> Douglas Adams was a mad genius
<DaSkreech> damn No manchicken -(
<Hobbsee> :(
<DaSkreech> FSF has gone nuts
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> What's wrong?
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech :)
<Hobbsee> FSF?  no idea.  how's it gone nuts?
<DaSkreech> they want google to release their code
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> er?
<DaSkreech> that's kinda undermining a lot of stuff that's been built up
<Jucato> "[The title is horribly off-base - makes it seem like the GPLv3 will require Google, et. al., to distribute their in-house modified libre software. The article makes it clear this is untrue, but the title is very misleading. - dcparris] " (from an LXer.com editor)
<DaSkreech> they aren't mandating it
<DaSkreech> well to be more specific Moglen wants them
<DaSkreech> Stallman isn't for it
<DaSkreech> didn't Moglen step down recently?
<DaSkreech> and Google of all people...
<DaSkreech> It's kinda boggling
<DaSkreech> in other news :-) What would it take for disks to mount on the desktop in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> don't they do that already automatically?
<DaSkreech> Not on my box :-(
<DaSkreech> hal does that right?
<DaSkreech> how are you Jucato ?
<DaSkreech> I missed my manners:)
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech :)
<Jucato> (was out)
<DaSkreech> Oh out of the house
<Jucato> DaSkreech: but it does mount them properly right?
<DaSkreech> I read that as passed out...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: If i mount them
<Jucato> DaSkreech: right-click on the desktop -> COnfigure Desktop -> Behavior -> Device Icons ?
<DaSkreech> Hmm I'll try that tomorrow
<DaSkreech> I should play with those more I tragically ignore my desktop
<n8k99> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi n8k99!!!! :)
<n8k99> nice looking monitor!
<Jucato> hehe thanks :)
<DaSkreech> ?
* Jucato just loves it.. everything sooo big now :)
<n8k99> hehe
<Jucato> hm... looks like I could survive Sans size 8 fonts :)
* n8k99 uses 6s in kate
<n8k99> you know now that i have a nifty monitor like you
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> I don't think my eyes can stand size 6 :D
<n8k99> i only do it for code
<Jucato> all the more reason :)
* Jucato tries
<Jucato> omg this is just crazy :)
<Hobbsee> anyone else in gutsy atm/
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/116771 - anyone else get this?
<Hobbsee> myself and freeflying dont, but it seems various people, including forums people are
<mhb> good morning
<marseillai> Riddell: i've make a debdiff for kopete gutsy with this patch http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kopete+Emoticons+Manager?content=54968 build is ok and apps works fine now. i send it to you or I upload to revu ?
<Riddell> marseillai: revu is good
<marseillai> Riddell: is it possible to upload a debdiff or i have to upload kdenetwork_3.5.7-1ubuntu2_source.changes ?
<Riddell> marseillai: you have to upload the whole thing
<Riddell> marseillai: which is fine, I just download it, compare to the old version and upload.  saves having to apply the diff myself :)
<marseillai> Riddell: i don't understand
<marseillai> the patch is ok for gutsy and nothing more to do ?
<mhb> got a link for everyone interested in kdesu features:
<mhb> http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thenewupdaterjo1.png
<mhb> too bad manchicken isn't around
<mhb> Riddell: do you think the kdesu's ability to display a custom message instead of "Insert your password." is a security risk?
<mhb> Riddell: we talked about it a while ago, I've had a few minutes time, so I coded those few lines.
<mhb> Riddell: one particular use case is when a user clicks on the adept_updater's tray icon ... the new dialog seems better to me
<mhb> (the new comment, that is)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<marseillai> yop Hobbsee
<marseillai> Hobbsee: you ask me to keep you aware for kdenetwork : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5278
<Hobbsee> :)
<marseillai> tested
<marseillai> works fine
<Hobbsee> marseillai: did you have a debdiff of your changes, as it was only a patch you were adding?
<Hobbsee> it's often easier to see with a debdiff
<marseillai> Hobbsee: yes i have
* Hobbsee cant upload, inciently
<Hobbsee> cool
<marseillai> Hobbsee: but Riddell told me something about it i didn't understand (english comprehension)
<Hobbsee> what was it?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which version of kdevelop were you after?
<Jucato> er not me. 3.4.1
<Jucato> just a question/request from users in #kubuntu and KFN... just echoing it
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison kdevelop
<Hobbsee>   kdevelop | 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>   kdevelop | 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>   kdevelop | 4:3.4.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<Jucato> kool :)
<Jucato> thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> all of kde 3.5.7 is done - woo!
* Hobbsee still has an upload for kdepim, though
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you are (one of) the best! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee is test building *first*
<Hobbsee> i tend to test build half or so - what i'm confident with, i wont, and then find that they fail.  and of course, the ones that i test build usually pass.  it's unfair.
<Jucato> :)
<rbrunhuber> Is it a bug that kdepim and kdevelop overwrite each others files?
<rbrunhuber> This one I mean: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/knode_4%3a3.5.7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/knodeplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: yes, known
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: test building a fix at the moment
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: bug is filed
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Cool
<rbrunhuber> Does anybody know when ipw2200 firmware is due for kernel 2.6.22?
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu-kernel, on a weekday
<rbrunhuber> is powertop planned to be packaged for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee>   powertop |      1.2-1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>   powertop |      1.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>   powertop |      1.2-1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Sources
<Hobbsee>   powertop |      1.2-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Sources
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com will tell you that
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: fixed in gutsy
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Hobbsee> that's out of date..
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where's gutsy in there?
<Jucato> we usually don't put the KDE version for ubuntu+1
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: What is fixed in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: kdepim breakage, with the file overwrite
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true dat.
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: Mirror is not up to date then latest update did not bring anything new
<rbrunhuber> See you.
<Hobbsee> it has to build and be published first, yes....
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<Riddell> mhb: that looks fine, it's the hiding of the command that I was worried about
<Riddell> hola Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> kdepim is fixed ;)
<Riddell> ooh?
<Riddell> in which way?
<Hobbsee> file conflicts, and networkstatus-dev back
<Jucato> Riddell: can't we have both? I mean the command and the custom message? (although it might make the dialog box a bit bigger)
<Hobbsee> koffice be broken though.
<Hobbsee> (damn, i didnt test build the rebuild-only)
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, that seems to be what mhb has done
<Riddell> Hobbsee: does knetworkmanager work in gutsy?  and networkstatus generally?
* Hobbsee wonders what on earth the change for the unmount dialog is, who added it, and if works for anyone else
<Jucato> Riddell: ah. nice :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fdoving did that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: knetworkmanager plays nice if it knows i have a wired connection as a backup.  it's got a sixth sense, i think.
<Hobbsee> or at least my wifi card
<Hobbsee> knetworkmanager is mostly playing fine, when aforementioned network card is not being a pain, yes.
<Hobbsee> ie, yes.   seems that the problems that i'm having with wifi are elsewhere.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont know what networkstatus does, apart from beign required by knm, so appears to be working too
<Hobbsee> yay, i'm a dodgy proposed-core-dev for nto always test building, and not knowing everything.
<ryanakca> Jucato: ping, about the kmilo patch
<Jucato> ryanakca: pong
<Jucato> (you should really be pinging mhb though... he just asked me to put up the agenda for him, since he already had one... and I pointed him to the patch)
<ryanakca> Jucato: about the kmilo patch... hmmm. Couldn't that be a simple thing to set up?
<Hobbsee> how's it sunday already?
* ryanakca wonders if he should make a couple test packages with each patch
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: dunno, Saturday here
<Jucato> ryanakca: mhb has tested it. said it worked fine
<ryanakca> Jucato: ah, so he already has the packages for it ready?
<Jucato> that I don't know :(
<mhb> not really
<Jucato> oh there :)
<mhb> ryanakca: feel free to make the packages
<ryanakca> mhb: okies
* ryanakca will try, at least :) which patch should we use?
<mhb> ryanakca: I like the "compact" style
<mhb> but that is what we should discuss :o)
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> well, shouldn't take very long... I'll make a package for each, and then we can discuss which one is best liked, I guess?
<mhb> ryanakca: yeah, but screenshots should be fine too, as long as the patches work
<ryanakca> okies
<mhb> Hobbsee: what about the meeting?
* Hobbsee mumbles
<mhb> Hobbsee: are we waiting for more topics? Or something else?
<Hobbsee> we're waiting for me to throw my brain into gear, and actually know when i'll be around
<Hobbsee> which requires work to stop changing my roster.
<Hobbsee> i think it's concrete now
<Hobbsee> so then we're just pending my brain, as i've got 2 meetings to set up
<Hobbsee> and have to know when i can be alive for both of htem.
<Hobbsee> + get assignments done.
<Hobbsee> i hear 1200 UTC isnt such a bad time.
<Hobbsee> mhb: are you around then?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^ ?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I have completed my final exams, so it's up to you to choose the time, I'll be there :o)
<Hobbsee> great
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> my brain doesnt really work at 6/7 am, so it's pretyt pointless having meetings then.
<Hobbsee> it's certainly not creativ
<Hobbsee> e
* Hobbsee wishes there was a 42nd hour in the day.
<Hobbsee> then it would be easy.
* mhb wonders what to do with bug 115470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115470 in kubuntu-meta ""system", "settings" and "utilities" menus need refinement & other kmenu observations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115470
<Jucato> 2, 3, and 4 are quite invalid...
<ryanakca> is this safe to ignore?
<ryanakca> W: kdeutils source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<ryanakca> W: kdeutils source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu2
<nixternal> Hobbsee: just set a time, it is understandable that everyone can't make it. you can also make a table where people can put their best times rated with a 1 or a 0, the column with the highest number wins
<Jucato> well, Settings is a K Menu-specific menu, like Recent Documents, that can only be enabled or disabled, not moved afaik
<Jucato> Terminal emulators have always been considered as system tools in KDE (they changed that in GNOME I think)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i cant really set a time and then find *i* cant make it
<nixternal> 12:00 UTC, is 7am here, that means I would have to set my alarm, and I don't do that :)
<Hobbsee> which is the current problem
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> 1300 UTC also works
<ryanakca> 7am I'm on my way to school here...
<Hobbsee> 1300 better?
<Hobbsee> if it's your 8am?
<nixternal> see, just set the time, let everyone complain...there will be mroe meetings :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I don't have to be there, so don't set it around me
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> point
<nixternal> I will set my alarm for a kubuntu meenting now :)
<ryanakca> at school... but, I'm not really bringing anything to the meeting, mhb can just give a link to the kmilo packages
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dont ask how many classes i made at uni this week...
<Hobbsee> vs how many i didnt...
<Jucato> :/
<nixternal> uh oh..gimme the numbers?
<nixternal> I start back on tuesday ;(
* ryanakca gulps
<Hobbsee> i would have made less than 25% this week, i think.
<ryanakca> ouch
<nixternal> 10 hours in classes, programming classes...Java, C/C++, and ASP.NET/C#
<Hobbsee> probably about 10%, maybe?
<nixternal> wow
<Hobbsee> it's....not good.
<nixternal> hehe, it gets better...so they say
<nixternal> ;)
<Hobbsee> it had better - else i'll fail
<Hobbsee> which will make it very hard for me to go to another UDS.
<nixternal> nah, you don't want that now
* ryanakca points to the lintian warnings for kmilo, safe to ignore or no. I'm guessing they are
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: depends what they are.  probably
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what what are? I pasted them a couple of minutes ago, nmu stuff
<nixternal> I still pulled 2 A's and 2 B's (90%+ = A, and 80%+ = B) last semester with barely cracking a book
<nixternal> this semester I feel will be a little different
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ahh.  can be ignored
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it's second year, it's nto first
<ryanakca> okies :)
<Hobbsee> so it's harder
<Hobbsee> i cant rubbish what i have no idea about
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what courses you taking again? C++ ?
<Hobbsee> no c++
<Hobbsee> optoelectronics - so optoelectronics x2, maths, electronics, physics
<nixternal> hehe, Hobbsee I know exactly what you mean about "I can't rubbish what I have no idea about"
<nixternal> I got lucky as hell though my 2nd year with anthropology and did it :)
<Hobbsee> i can rubbish what i have *some* idea about jsut fine, though
<mhb> Jucato: about that bug: truth is, I can't reject it - I always end up thinking that those menus are bad indeed
<nixternal> but when it comes to the computer classes, ya, you definitely can't try and hide it
<Hobbsee> like i did in elec last semester.  NFI how.
<Hobbsee> got a credit for it
<nixternal> electronics is fun
<Hobbsee> if you understand it
<Jucato> mhb: maybe make them a wishlist. but 2, 3, and 4 is not something we can do something about
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I understand enough electronics to be dangerous
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<nixternal> I grew up around it, my dad is an electronics engineer
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: cool
<nixternal> plus they taught it to me in the military
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<nixternal> and no, they didn't teach me how to hook someone up to a car battery and torcher them, although it seems popular these days
<Jucato> mhb: 2) the Settings menu only takes it's entries from KControl. 3) System Menu and Settings are KDE given names. they also correspond to the kicker applet names of the same function. 4) System Settings is our own app. maybe that we could change. but I doubt it
<mhb> Jucato: System settings is pretty neat, better than kcontrol definitely (my 2 cents). However, having a menu called "System" and "System Settings" might be confusing.
<DaSkreech> mhb: Bah!
<Jucato> mhb: unfortunately, we can technically only change System Settings
<Jucato> mhb: btw, in the K Menu on vanilla KDE, it's called "Control Center"
<Jucato> kcontrol has just become the nickname, since it's the executable name, and shorter :)
<mhb> Jucato: that's kcontrol
<DaSkreech> Show me Keyboard navigation or rescind!
<Jucato> I know, I'm just saying the formal name is "Control Center" on the K Menu in vanilla KDE
<DaSkreech> Finds it really annoying that hecan't browse the System settings by keyboard
<mhb> true
<Jucato> DaSkreech: wasn't fixed unfortunately for feisty. maybe in gusty
<mhb> Jucato: how come we can't change the menus' names?
<DaSkreech> Which menu?
<Jucato> mhb: not Settings or System Menu. unless you want to patch those
<Jucato> "Settings" -> special kicker menu for KControl. "System Menu" -> special kicker menu for "places"
<Jucato> then you'd most probably have to patch the names of the corresponding kicker applets
* Hobbsee --> bed.
<mhb> Jucato: no, I meant the kmenu ones
<DaSkreech> night
<Jucato> night Hobbsee
<Jucato> mhb: didn't say you can't. I just specifically mentioned the special kicker menus
<mhb> Jucato: those are fine, at least for me
<mhb> Jucato: the one I dislike is the "System" kmenu item
<mhb> Jucato: because "System" doesn't say much to you
<Jucato> I guess it's more by "tradition" (GNOME has it too...)
<mhb> Jucato: GNOME's System is basically System Settings
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> Applications -> System
<Jucato> not the top level System
<Jucato> (which is more confusing come to think of it)
<mhb> Jucato: now tell me it's not confusing :D
<Jucato> mhb: but GNOME has 2 "System" menus. we only have one plain "System" menu
<mhb> Jucato: well, we have "System" and "System settings"
<Jucato> one is System Settings, one is System apps
<Jucato> although System Menu is the least logical name imho
<Jucato> or least relevant
<mhb> Jucato: it doesn't say "System apps"
<mhb> Jucato: it says just "System", which is kind of confusing
<Jucato> it's quite implied by the "All Applications" at the top
<DaSkreech> call it Configuration?
<mhb> Jucato: but still, what system tools out of that menu do you use?
<mhb> and how can one define a system app?
<mhb> I mean - konsole is not an app you need root access for
<mhb> OTOH, adept is
* DaSkreech forgets what is in his menu :( I just use katapult for everythign outside of logging out
<Jucato> KSysGuard, KInfoCenter, Konsole, Adept
<ryanakca> I'd call it System Utilities, or Administration
<Jucato> Administration is probably better. System Utilities will conflict with Utilities
<Jucato> Utilities, being the KDE counterpart of Accessories
<ryanakca> I had my teacher try to add a new user in feisty, and his eyes went strait to System, without even seeing System Settings
<ryanakca> I had to point him to System Settings
<Jucato> (which is why it would probably be better to change the latter's name :P)
<mhb> Jucato: for example, doesn't Ubuntu have synaptic in the System (main System) menu?
<Jucato> mhb: and Add/Remove in the Applications menu
<ryanakca> Add it to the meeting's agenda?
* Jucato doesn't know :)
<DaSkreech> mhb: it does
<Jucato> based on my experience in #kubuntu, System Settings is the most confused name of all :)
<mhb> Jucato: really?
<Jucato> specially if they have the Settings menu enabled
<DaSkreech> Jucato: In mine it's adept :-(
<ryanakca> I would put Konsole under Utilities as well...
<mhb> Jucato: well I think it's confusing because there are other menus there implying "System"
<ryanakca> yeah
<DaSkreech> people keep seeing reference to adept and when the open install applications it doesn't follow the instructions they read online
<Jucato> but it's not the System's fault. it's SYstem Settings hehe
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> it's quite hard to define what belongs in system settings and what doesn't (when we skip the fact that some stuff is kcmshell-embedable and some isn't)
<ryanakca> Add/Remove Programs can be confused with Adept as well. How do people know that they will probably want Adept, or vice versa
* ryanakca twiddles while kdeutils builds
<Jucato> mhb: it's simple. none of the kcontrol modules are ordinarily accessible except through system settings.
<ryanakca> A new user doesn't know what a package is, most likely, and so, will ignore an app with "Manage Packages" in it's menu name
<mhb> Jucato: but if you don't know what kcontrol module is
<mhb> Jucato: (pretend you forgot that)
<ryanakca> Jucato: a new user has no clue what KControl is
<Jucato> mhb: what's the point? the Settings menu isn't enabled by default.
<Jucato> ryanakca: so they use system settings
* Jucato is now getting confused on what the *real* issue is...
* ryanakca too
<mhb> Jucato: you have a Boot Manager, a Wine Manager and a Package Manager - which one does belong in the "System" menu and which in the "System settings" application?
<Jucato> anyway, not my decision/point to make. better raise it up in the meeting
<ryanakca> Ok, will add
<DaSkreech> Jucato: the real issue is the user being able to do things right the first time
<Jucato> mhb: kcontrol modules belong in System Settings. since adept isn't, it belongs outside. but I can only speak for Kubuntu who's system settings is just a modified shell for kcontrol (nothing like yast or drakconf)
* Jucato chest is hurting...
<ryanakca> Jucato: mhb: feel free to add more confusing things to the Agenda
<Jucato> lol
* ryanakca gives Jucato some warm tea
<Jucato> I just finished one :)
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> well... have some more :P
<Jucato> :)
* DaSkreech gives Jucato  a daily exercise regiment
<Jucato> mhb, ryanakca: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
* DaSkreech wonders how many non-gnome Bullet points that Ubuntu has are missing in Kubuntu
<Jucato> unless you guys want to go against kde and fd.o :)
<mhb> Jucato: I don't
<Jucato> I guess that doc kinda clarifies the distinction between Settings and System
<Jucato> and that "System" is for "System applications"
<Jucato> maybe we could rename it as System Tools if you want :)
<DaSkreech> Like adminsitration?
<mhb> Jucato: nah
<Jucato> anyway, those are just the Categories, not the menu names. but I guess it's implied that the menu names should be slightly similar
<mhb> Jucato: I still think it's confusing. Not all standards are crystal clear. OpenXML anyone?
<DaSkreech> Hey anyone seen the Gnome menu on kde-apps ?
<Jucato> OpenXML is a standard now? thought it wasn't approved yet
<Jucato> although I'm still not sure that it is confusing in the first place anyway... we need more opinions :)
<DaSkreech> Or some one to read through the massive spec floated through ECMA
<mhb> Jucato: not an ISO standard yet,
<Jucato> er referring to the menu name. not to OXML :)
<DaSkreech> of course you are :)
<mhb> Jucato: I think adept is way too buried
* Jucato personally doesn't like Add/Remove and prefers Adept to be in the top level with System Settings...
<Jucato> btw, if you want buried, you should try mandriva :)
<Jucato> mandriva free (not one)
<DaSkreech> I don't mind Add/Remove I'd ust like it to work
<Jucato> I've had problems with it before, packages not showing up, like kword. so I don't trust it that much
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<mhb> I'd like to see One Adept For All as well
<DaSkreech> !info mixxx
<ubotu> mixxx: Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0svn~20070130dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<mhb> simple, fast, configurable
<ryanakca> ah
<DaSkreech> I can never get that to turn up in add/remove
* ryanakca bbl
<DaSkreech> whereas my friend FOUND it though synaptic add/remve and now doesn't trust Kubuntu
<ryanakca> hmmm
* DaSkreech puts in a vote ofr having a Gnome menu
<mhb> DaSkreech: eh?
<mhb> DaSkreech: you mean a gnome-like menu in default applets?
<DaSkreech> I mean an empty Menu that holds all Gnome apps
<DaSkreech> So if someone has Ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop It will still look neat
<mhb> DaSkreech: there are several issues with that
<DaSkreech> It logically seperates them and allows the user to not have a messy menu
<mhb> DaSkreech: like having two pop-ups on every CD insert, USB disk insert ...
<DaSkreech> mhb: Lets hear them
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<DaSkreech> Why?
<mhb> DaSkreech: why what? That does happen on my Feisty box with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> two different handlers?
<mhb> DaSkreech: two different pop-ups, one GNOME and one KDE
<mhb> no clue why
<DaSkreech> so why do you think that has something to do wih the menu?
<mhb> DaSkreech: I didn't say that
<mhb> DaSkreech: it's just another bug that's related to having both those -desktops installed
<DaSkreech> Fine
<DaSkreech> well I still propose having a Gnome menu
* nixternal proposes the Debian menu then :)
<DaSkreech> we have a debian menu
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> I already have it installed :)
<nixternal> one of the first things I install...it helps fill up Katapult :)
<DaSkreech> yeah I just use it to open kcontrol from katapult
* DaSkreech heads to the Doctor
<Riddell> kcontrol isn't in katapult
<nixternal> Riddell: if you install Debian menu it will be
<Riddell> right
<fdoving> Riddell: did hobbsee experience problem with unmounting?
<Riddell> fdoving: not sure, she didn't say
<fdoving> ok, i didn't see her saying anything about it either..  but ".. and if it works for anyone else"  makes it sound like something is wrong.
<fdoving> she might not have the extra package needed. kio-umountwrapper that is.
<fdoving> it's not in the archives yet.
<fdoving> the changes to kdebase might look strange if she doesn't have that.
<mhb> how does the desktop manager (kdm) handle the cursor?
<mhb> I mean - in gdm, you get the ubuntu (white) cursor in gdm, but in kdm you get the black cursor before you log in
<fdoving> you can control that via the XCURSOR_THEME environment variable iirc.
<fdoving> and some magic symlinking
<fdoving> s/and/or
<mhb> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> there is actually an /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme too.
<fdoving> so update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<mhb> fdoving: hmm, although I have that set up, kdm displays the black cursor first
<mhb> fdoving: does your kdm work fine?
<mhb> fdoving: it may be a bug
<fdoving> work fine as in?
<fdoving> it works, i don't remember what cursor it uses.
<mhb> fdoving: the "Kubuntu" cursor from the beginning
<fdoving> i much prefer the default black xorg cursor.
<fdoving> not sure, my defaults are set to the black core.theme
<mhb> oh
<mhb> thanks
<marseillai> Riddell: did you have time to take a look at kopete ?
<jjesse> afernoon
<jjesse> d'oh afternoon
<jdong> anyone doing KTorrent 2.2-beta packages yet?
<jdong> I am thinking about doing some right now...
<jdong> meh I'll first get the SRU updated, then do that
<jdong> cheers :)
<paran> jdong: that would be nice. then I can stop using my own packages with 2.1.4 + some svn patches :)
<jdong> paran: building right now :)
<mschiff> Hey all
<mschiff> while compiling kdebase I get this error: http://phpfi.com/237170
<mschiff> Any hints somebody?
<mschiff> (using 3.5.7 package source)
<mschiff> ok, how can I recompile the kdebase 3.5.7 package?
<marseillai_> arf
<marseillai_> the ast MAJ makes me loose my kwallet .... :(
<ryanakca> mhb: jucato: ping. KMilo built fine for gutsy, lintian spit out a couple warnings that I have no clue about thogh
<ryanakca> s/thogh/though
<Lure> Riddell, imbrandon: if you can sponsor upload of arts: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/arts.debdiff
<Lure> this fixes wakeups/power usage - see http://vir.homelinux.org/blog/index.php?url=archives/41-PowerTOP-and-aRts.html
<\sh> Lure, I could do it as well
<Lure> \sh: right, forgot that you are also kde-friendly core-dev ;-)
<\sh> lol
<Lure> \sh: it works here without side-effects and there are several positive reports in blog comments
<\sh> lure I'll check :)
<Lure> \sh: also listed under known issues: http://www.linuxpowertop.org/known.php
<Lure> \sh: thanks
<\sh> but why do we need arts anyways? I thought we wanted to get rid of it...
* Lure will now look into kopete source - it is doing 60 wakeups/sec when connected to MSN
<Lure> \sh: knotify uses it (it looks like) :-(
<\sh> yeah, kopete is evil...same applies to gaim sorry pidgin
<\sh> pigdin?
<\sh> just taking hours to update my pbuilder on this t43...umts sucks
<Lure_> bluetooth sucks...
<Lure_> it generates 100 interrupts/sec when turned on (but not connected)
<ryanakca> Should I add this to the agenda? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/K+Menu+Gnome+%28source%29?content=31025 DaSkreech was talking about Ubuntu-Desktop apps cluttering up his kmenu earlier, and suggested having it installed by default
<ryanakca> Lure_: ouch
* Riddell uploads lure's patch
<Lure_> Riddell: thanks
<Lure_> \sh: ^^
<\sh> Riddell, argl...
<\sh> just because i'm on umts ;)
<\sh> pbuilder-guts-i386 update > 30mins
<Lure_> \sh: ;-)
* Lure_ just upgraded from 1/256 to 4/512 and you can feel it ;-)
<jjesse> nice
<Riddell> \sh: doesn't that cost a fortune?
* Lure_ hopes \sh has flat-rate
<\sh> Lure, it's company card with 5 GB traffic on it...but it's a lowspeed card..(384kBit/s)
<Riddell> ryanakca: can't say I'm a fan of separating apps into sub-menus
<\sh> Riddell, hehe..but thanks for uploading :)
<\sh> Riddell, btw...will you come to berlin for a day or two?
<_StefanS_> hey..
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, okies.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm planning to have that kdesu with fade done for gutsy, if its still relevant ofcourse (?)
<\sh> did anybody tested OTPs with kdm? (apt-get install opie-client opie-server)?
<ryanakca> Riddell: and I don't suppose there could be a way to make it an option? (give users the choice of having all their gnome apps in a gnome submenu in KMenu, or having them dispersed and mingling with the KDE apps in the respective kmenu submenus)
* \sh would like to remove all this fading effects ... just because they are slow on  machines with not so good graphic cards 
<fdoving> on gnome the fade effects are config keys in gconf.
<fdoving> we should make them configurable too.
<\sh> fdoving, yeah, but having it in somewhere where you can switch it off easily without reading the whole gconf system ;)
<fdoving> \sh: i grep irclogs when i need it. :)
<\sh> fdoving, cool, that's a nice faq ;) "how do I switch of fading in gnome?" "grep "switch of fading in gnome" ~/irclogs/#ubuntu ,-)
<\sh> s/of/off/g
<fdoving> 'gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general' reduced_resources or something.
<fdoving> not up2date on gnome things.
<\sh> fdoving, hmm...MS is greeting...
<_StefanS_> \sh: I see your point about those fades, but I was planning to make them configurable through system-settings
<_StefanS_> \sh: just didn't make it for feisty
<fdoving> make them configurable via some magic keys in some magic config file.
<fdoving> then make a kcm module later.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: already configurable
<_StefanS_> fdoving: using settings in ksmserverrc
<fdoving> _StefanS_: oh. nice.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: although the kdesu thingy needs some more work
<_StefanS_> fdoving: trouble is that qt3 is not really that good with large fullscreen bitmaps, so its hard to get good speed
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> back to the config thing.
<_StefanS_> uhm maybe it just messed up whatever you two was talking about :)
<fdoving> if it's already configurable, making a online .sh script to toggle it's state would be easy with 'kwriteconfig'
<_StefanS_> sorry
<fdoving> _StefanS_: no, not at all :)
<_StefanS_> oh ok :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i was saying that to you.. kwriteconfig is nice for managing those rcfiles from the commandline.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: oh ok - I wasn't aware of that
<fdoving> including scripts like "kdesu-disable-fade.sh" and "kdm-disable-fade.sh" and their enable versions would be very easy.
<fdoving> it's not like something a user will want to change often.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: true
<fdoving> (if ever at all)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well, its something we could always refine - I'll try first to get good speed on that fullscreen fade (and the rest ofcourse) before we finalize it
<fdoving> yep, good luck :)
<_StefanS_> thnx
<_StefanS_> fdoving: btw, the cdbs-edit-patch thingy; you can edit an existing patch aswell I figure, by just naming it exactly (?)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: yes. you can.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: and good work on that audiocd eject ;)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: ok, that was really valuable, because I always fight with the apply-patches, and always end up doing a regular diff
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i have http://frode.kde.no/misc/cdbs-edit-diff for .diff files.
<fdoving> not 100% sure if it's needed anymore or not, cdbs-edit-patch might support .diffs now,  it works for me though.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: so say you have finished whatever changes you have to an existing patch; you would just distribute that one I guess, and not create a debdiff (?)
<_StefanS_> hmm I guess you would need debdiff anyways
<fdoving> well.. if you want your name in the changelog-entry for the package.. you would make a debdiff.
<fdoving> with that changelog entry.
<_StefanS_> dch -i
<_StefanS_> I get it, but other than that its not nessecary then ?
<fdoving> if not, the debian/patches/ patch contains all the changes you did niside the shell.. so yeah.. that would be enought.
<fdoving> -spellingmistakes
<_StefanS_> fdoving: gotcha
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I commited that patch for knetworkmanager, so I'm really curious if they
<_StefanS_> fdoving: 're going to accept it
<ryanakca> any gutsy people willing to test the compact kmilo patch? http://packages.ryanak.ca/pool/ryan-gutsy/kde/kmilo_3.5.7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<fdoving> still on feisty and kde 3.5.6...
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: I can test it, what should I try?
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: it should look slightly different. I haven't managed to test it, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<ryanakca> http://downloads.guillermoamaral.com/linux/kde/kmilo/kmilodrc ... is the config file
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: ah thats nice
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: Im just testing it on a vm
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: I'll build myself a feisty one and test it here
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: seems like my vm dies
<_StefanS_> dies/died
<ryanakca> ouch
<fdoving> ryanakca: which of the patches did you apply?
<fdoving> standard or compact?
<ryanakca> fdoving: compact
<ryanakca> for running gutsy in vmware, I should get vmware workstation?
<\sh> ryanakca, vmware-server is enough
<_StefanS_> seems like the last gutsy kernel broke my vm ..
<\sh> use feisty and install vmware server, then install feisty in a vm and upgrade to gutsy
<_StefanS_> oh well it works now
<ryanakca> \sh: ok
<ryanakca> \sh: and then vmware-server-console to view?
<\sh> ryanakca, the standard tools .. so vmware server console
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: you could just download the trial of vmware-workstation also, might be faster
<ryanakca> \sh: okies.
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: to setup i mean
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: ah
<_StefanS_> I just bought the latest 6.0, it really kicks some serious butt..
<fdoving> ryanakca: you can also consider virtualbox.org
<ryanakca> fdoving: any idea which is faster/less ressource hogging? (virtualbox or vmware)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: is it good ?
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: might be just about the same I think
<fdoving> ryanakca: there was some blogging about virtualbox beeing better.. i haven't used any of them yet.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: can you dig up that blog entry?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: would like to read the comparisons
<ryanakca> sme
<ryanakca> *same
<fdoving> http://www.imbrandon.com/index.php/2007/05/13/its-a-virtual-world/
<ryanakca> I have to install vmware-server-console anywais...
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: I got the package and free key somewhere if its faster for you
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: for? virtalbox? vmware-server-console is free, isn't it? or are you talking about the vmware-workstation
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: vmware server and the console for it
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: vmware server needs a serial even though its free
<ryanakca> hmmm
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: could you send me the package & key for the console?
<ryanakca> I don't need the server one now, since I'm going to try out virtualbox first...
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: well I guess you mean both vmware server + console + key, right?
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: sure, please
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: look at the pm
<ryanakca> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-27
<_StefanS_> night
<Hobbsee> morning all
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Lure> ryanakca: new kmilo works on gutsy
<Lure> ryanakca: did not play with customiation, but I am sure kwwii can do something nice with it ;-)
<amachu> hi, I would like to have list of all applications included in Kubuntu
<amachu> any place, link URL ?
<mhb> Lure: I wonder if we need to have it themable
<mhb> Lure: (kmilo)
<Lure> mhb: we just need good default
<mhb> Lure: good news - http://www.notmart.org/index.php/BlaBla/Polyester_2:_the_mighty_future!
<Lure> mhb: great
<Hobbsee> hey all
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: did you experience problems with the umount dialog?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: yeah
<Hobbsee> fdoving: never seems to unmount cleanly
<Hobbsee> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/sdb1 (/dev/sdb1) named 'CRUZERDISK' and currently mounted at /media/CRUZERDISK could not be unmounted.
<Hobbsee> Unmounting failed due to the following error:
<Hobbsee> Cannot remove directory
<Hobbsee> Moreover, programs still using the device have been detected. They are listed below. You have to close them or change their working directory before attempting to unmount the device again.
<Hobbsee> Cannot stat /media/CRUZERDISK: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> Cannot stat /media/CRUZERDISK: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> Cannot stat /media/CRUZERDISK: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> is the error i get
<Hobbsee> often it shows processes as well
<fdoving> that's an HAL error. can you umount with pumount ?
<Hobbsee> havent tried
<Hobbsee> syntax?
<fdoving> pumount /media/CRUZERDISK
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ah right.  yep
<Hobbsee> no errors
<fdoving> ok, if you try again with the kde-way?
<Hobbsee> same errors as before
<fdoving> hum.. well, is that kde 3.5.7?
<Hobbsee> and i get the unmount dialog box slowly going, too
<Hobbsee> yep
<fdoving> slowly?
<Hobbsee> well, i've just discovred that it still exists - behind the error box
<fdoving> did you install kio-umountwrapper ?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ policy kio-umountwrapper
<Hobbsee> W: Unable to locate package kio-umountwrapper
<fdoving> (not that it has anything to do with the error messages at all, but it will provide the umountwrapper)
<fdoving> http://frode.kde.no/misc/kio_umountwrapper/
<Hobbsee> http://frode.kde.no/misc/kio_umountwrapper/kio-umountwrapper_0.2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb presumably?
<fdoving> yep.
* Hobbsee installs
<Hobbsee> seems faster to error out.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> what's it do?
<Hobbsee> in particular?
<fdoving> it's a wrapper around kio_media_mounthelper to make the new and fancier progressdialog.
<Hobbsee> ooh :)
<fdoving> the old one hacked into kdebase will disappear.. if it's still there.
<fdoving> but the errors are from hal, so something must be wrong somewhere.
<fdoving> if you get the error, and do 'fuser -vm /media/CRUZERDISK' - does it say anything?
<Hobbsee> after getting the error, before hitting ok?
<Hobbsee> ooh, i see :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: Cannot stat /media/CRUZERDISK: No such file or directory x3
<fdoving> hmm..
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming it's removing the directory first, and tehn saying "help, i cant unmount!"
<Hobbsee> presumably it calls by the mount point, rather than by the /dev/$da#
<fdoving> probably something like that. but that must be something that changed in 3.5.7, i have not seen any commits to that section though.
<Hobbsee> there's been talk about 3.5.7 breaking something with media again
<fdoving> i'm not surprised if our mediapatches (which sucks bigtime) breaks something when applied to 3.5.7.
<Hobbsee> we did say fix or remove them
<Hobbsee> but i think _Sime_ was goign to fix them?
<fdoving> s/sucks bigtime/is a mess/
<Hobbsee> or said he was?
<fdoving> don't know. i've been fixing a few small issues.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: are you the author of that kio unmountwrapper?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: yes.
<Hobbsee> any plans to get it into ubuntu?
<fdoving> yes, tonio is handling that.
<Hobbsee> cool
<fdoving> it'll appear on revu some time soon.
<fdoving> keep an eye on it, and give it a +1 :)
<fdoving> it needs to be in main to be usefull.. so it'll need a few +1s
<\sh> and a nice main inclusion report ,-)
<fdoving> yeah, i'll let others to that, i have it, if others want it get it :)
* \sh has right now only to do something for the linuxtag and presenting kubuntu
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks for kdepim fix
<Lure> we just need somebody to give back kdegraphics now...
<Hobbsee> for the libpoppler thing?
<Hobbsee> Lure: ^
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep
* Hobbsee should make her meeting wtih the tech board sometime soon, too.
<Lure> Hobbsee: when do you have it?
<Hobbsee> havent made a time
<\sh> Hobbsee, for main yay
<Hobbsee> \sh: yes....
* \sh cheers for hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> people already have it
<Hobbsee> er, have been
* \sh is sad, to not have more time anymore for attending all the meetings...job, family, relocation, etc. is giving me a hard time :(
* Hobbsee wants to get main privs, but doesnt want to meet up with teh scary tech board
<Hobbsee> :(
<Lure> Riddell: I recall something was changed with dbus session bus
<Lure> Riddell: strigidaemon does not sturt anymore on gutsy
<Lure> Riddell: Connection Error (Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session)
<Lure> Hobbsee: you will be fine - there are not that scary afterall
<Hobbsee> rubbish.
<\sh> Hobbsee, mdz and the others are cool...you showed already, that you are ready for main...
<Hobbsee> \sh: they're scary important people :P
<\sh> Hobbsee, well, they're cool...and they are not so important like the community behind it, just because, without the community, such a project like ubuntu won't succeed...
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee is just attempting to keep a relatively low profile, atm
<Hobbsee> \sh: of course, going for core dev doesnt help with that.
<\sh> low profiles are for fraidy-cats ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: no, low profiles are good when there's lots of talk of harassment.
<Hobbsee> but yes, i'm a bit of a fraidy-cat for not liking being harassed :P
<Hobbsee> you would ahve thought i'd seen it all now, being a part of the tech world.
<\sh> Hobbsee, how is doing that, (forget me ;))
<Hobbsee> \sh: s/how/who/ ?
<\sh> yeah
<Hobbsee> there's lots of stuff on planet, or was a week or so ago, and there's still lots on sounder
<Hobbsee> + a launchpad users thread
* \sh doesn't read sounder, too much noise...
<Hobbsee> melissa wrote an open letter to the ubuntu community
<Hobbsee> about it all
<Hobbsee> there have been various responses
<Hobbsee> and work is worse, with one of the guys coming back to our department
<mhb> I hope at least the developers have some sense, Hobbsee (regarding the open letter and all)
<Hobbsee> mhb: most of them do.  excluding quinn.
<mhb> Hobbsee: haven't heard of him/her
<Hobbsee> beryl lead.
<fdoving> let's all get sex-neutral nick and names. or let's just pick numbers.
<\sh> 666 the number of the beast ;)
<fdoving> that's reserved :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: heh.  why do you think i used Hobbsee exclusively while getting into all of this?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i only started using my real name a bit when i realised that i was likely to get sponsored to a UDS - so would need it to be known.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i remember it :)
<Hobbsee> as in, that i couldnt hide forever
<Hobbsee> that being said - i introduced myself as hobbsee, or reintroduced myself as hobbsee, msot of the time - except to the distro team, etc, and the closer ubuntu people, who know who i was.
<fdoving> it's a shame that sex should impact anything in any way.
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> to be fair, though - ubuntu is fairly minor compared to other tech groups.
<mhb> well, I'm happy that people are different
<Hobbsee> they dont stop you from participating, just due to gender
<mhb> fdoving: do you think it's bad when people like me are happy that there are females interested in Kubuntu community?
<Hobbsee> mhb: no
<fdoving> mhb: not at all, i'm happy with everyone interessted in kubuntu community.
<mhb> fdoving: so I think it's not a shame when we support minorities like females, even though it kind of fits into your "sex-impacting" scenario
<fdoving> mhb: i don't really care if they are women or men. they are persons to me.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: "names on a screen"
<mhb> the minute you write a sentence you stop being a name on a screen to me
<fdoving> mhb: well, you're spot on here, i'm not for giving women advantages over men, just to have them around. no.
<fdoving> what matters is knowledge/skills. the "criterias" should be the same for everyone.
<\sh> mhb, women are not a minority...that's a men's myth
<mhb> \sh: in this channel?
<\sh> mhb, in general
<\sh> and in here I just see kubuntu devs, community members
<mhb> you see names, I see people - the difference
* Hobbsee still has trouble matching names on irc with the people she met at UDS.
<Hobbsee> but then again, i'm bad at names
<Hobbsee> especially when people dont tell me who they are, nor wear nametags.  *grumble*
<\sh> mhb, no...some of those "names" I know in person....but even then, riddell is just a kubuntu dev...I don't care if riddell is male or female...
<Hobbsee> hi toma
<\sh> the same applies to everyone else
* Hobbsee is just a crazy green alien
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii!  how's the green going?
<toma> hi all, hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee ducks
<kwwii> howdy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> \sh: your words were added to my term,b tw.
<kwwii> still trying to find the right pink to match the green
* Hobbsee is the "purely evil, sexy, psycopathic bitch from au"
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahh.  show what you've got?
* Hobbsee cant imagine pink and green together, really
<\sh> kwwii, moins, are you now at linuxtag?
<kwwii> \sh: nope, couldn't make it after all
<kwwii> I found someone else to take my place
<\sh> kwwii, ok...who is it? :)
<kwwii> sebas
<\sh> kwwii, oh this crazy dutch guy ... ;)
<kwwii> lol, exactly :p
<\sh> this will be a hard week for me...
<\sh> drinking and more drinking...
<Hobbsee> hah.  poor you.
<kwwii> I'll be in italy in a few days and the week after that I'll be in california so my wife wouldn't let me go ;-)
<\sh> hope I won't start to dance with sebas again, like the last time during froscon
<Hobbsee> kwwii: just bring her
<kwwii> Hobbsee: she refuses to go to any linux related events
<Hobbsee> awww
<\sh> kwwii, which is quite good...someone has to stay focused on the real life ;)
<kwwii> just last night she told me "I am really proud of what you do, although I really don't understand what that is"
<\sh> kwwii, but when you are on a journey, you could give her this as a present...I just ordered one from UK for my GF (http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/335-Apple-is-not-amused,-but-you-should-be,-when-you-use-it.html)
<kwwii> hehe, yeah I saw that one
<Hobbsee> ....
* \sh has to put a ,-> 
* Hobbsee stays silent.
<mhb> provocative
<\sh> Hobbsee, I just had a phone call with her, she told me: "You fcking b*st*rd" with some noises which sounds like breaking the laptop
<Hobbsee> hah.
<Hobbsee> perhaps she wasnt impressed, then.
<\sh> nobody understands a joke :(
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if that classes as one of the "guy jokes"
<mhb> I expect more people to misunderstand it
<Hobbsee> grouped with the toilet jokes, etc.
<\sh> Hobbsee, tbh, when I read this on golem.de I was laughing like hell, just because this idea has to come from the british people
<Hobbsee> which go down fine in small male groups, usually with alcohol, but not so great with the general population.
<Hobbsee> heh.  true.  but still
<\sh> Hobbsee, and it's finest black humor...
<mhb> you'll get more complaints because of the "gender-tense" mood around planet
<Hobbsee> this is true.  but still.
* Hobbsee wouldnt have posted it, but then again...
* Hobbsee isnt one of the "in boy's club" either - which jokes like that only encourage.
<fdoving> why? anyone can use one of those.
<fdoving> i get your point, but you can't be that sensitive to things you read.
<\sh> I'm wondering, normally I would have several comments from niminy-piminiy US people, that I should be in Guantanamo or whereever...but today, nothing...I wonder why
<fdoving> \sh: they have probably scrambeled some CIA assasin squad to go get you.
<\sh> HOPEFULLY
<\sh> I would be arrested anyways when I enter the US
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i'm not that sensitive.  i'm thinking of the otehr people in the ubuntu community who are
<fdoving> Hobbsee: well.. some magic with dansguardian could probably block *gasm* and *sex* from anything one reads. I mean, any news source on the internet writes things like that and similar every day.
<\sh> Hobbsee, the problem is more, that they think they have to be sensitive, just because they aren't in their real life...I'll tell you, most of those people who commented on my entry the last time, they are in real life the biggest machos ever...believe me
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> of course, it's an interesting question whether we're only supposed to syndicate tech-type links to planet - or everything
<\sh> and most people have those toys already in their sleeping room , and bullying during their working time...
<\sh> anyways...I need a shower, and then I'll go out and have some fun with a couple of colleagues from work (both genders)
<\sh> bbl
<fdoving> see you.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i guess the goal must be to limit such things in the community, to make it possible for everyone to contribute without beeing hit in the face by things they try to avoid.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: that sounds about right
<fdoving> Hobbsee: good thing we agree on that. back to the umount issue, did you manage to make it work? - i'm upgrading a virtual machine to gutsy. takes some time, since it's edgy, need to go all the way.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: no i didnt really loko into it
* Hobbsee knows close to nothing about this stuff
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> i'll upgrade and see what happens.
<fdoving> i'd really like your feedback on the new safely remove progress dialog though.
<fdoving> the kio-umountwrapper one.
<Hobbsee> looks nice :)
<Hobbsee> shiny
<fdoving> thanks, glad you like it. :)
<mhb> fdoving: a new look of the umountwrapper?
<fdoving> mhb: yes. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/65
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Fix released] 
<ryanakca> Lure: so that kmilo works?
<Lure> ryanakca: yes, I have your package on gutsy
<Lure> ryanakca: did not play configuring it, but it looks nicer already as it is smaller
<ryanakca> cool
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> all the bettor
<ryanakca> s/bettor/better
<ryanakca> should I poke Hobbsee and/or Riddell to look at it for main, or wait till the meeting?
<Hobbsee> what's this now?
* Hobbsee has no main privs
<Hobbsee> (yet)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://packages.ryanak.ca/pool/ryan-gutsy/kmilo/kmilo_3.5.7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ryanakca> brb, dog
<marseillai> Hobbsee: would you have time to take a look at this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5286 ???
<mhb> and the gossip spreads
<Hobbsee> mhb: which gossip?
<fdoving> ryanakca: is that the little gray one?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: what is it?
<marseillai> a tv program grabber
<marseillai> it use xmltv
<Hobbsee> oh, someone distributing the debian direcotry inside the source, presumably
<marseillai> to show tv program
<marseillai> yes
<mhb> Hobbsee: the one with you having main privs :o)
<marseillai> and i've got a lintian error i don't understand
<Hobbsee> mhb: ahh.  i dont.  i still have to meet with the tech board.
<Hobbsee> and they scare me :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: it's a patched kmilo that is more compact and that can be skinned
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: Jucato put it on the agenda, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<ryanakca> fdoving: I believe it is
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> i heard rumours, but didnt follow it up
<fdoving> ryanakca: i prefer this one: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=56287&file1=56287-1.png&file2=56287-2.jpg&file3=56287-3.png&name=KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin
<Lure> ryanakca: prepare debdiff for review and send it to kubuntu core-dev (Riddell, Tonio_, imbrandon, \sh and soon Hobsee)
<ryanakca> fdoving: I believe that they are all the same, just themed differently
<Lure> Hobbsee even ;-)
<fdoving> ryanakca: yep, can be changed in kmilodrc
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh
<mhb> we don't have to have it themable, just improved
<ryanakca> Lure: okies. debdiff = `debdiff foor-1.diff.gz foo-2.diff.gz > debdiff-foo-1-foo-2`               ?
<mhb> so I think we could wait with diffs&packaging on after the meeting
<Lure> ryanakca: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<ryanakca> ah
<Lure> ryanakca: then review that it only contains what you think it should ;-)
<ryanakca> mhb: so I'll add a link to the debdiff and package in the meeting agenda?
<mhb> ryanakca: well I expected some changes on that patch before we include it
<mhb> ryanakca: such as kwwii reviewing the look
<ryanakca> mhb: the look is set in kmilodrc in k-d-s
<ryanakca> but, okies
<mhb> ryanakca: the current one?
<mhb> ryanakca: or the future one?
<mhb> ryanakca: well, it seems you want to get in the "themable" patch
<ryanakca> the one I packaged.
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> ryanakca: isn't there a "hardcoded new theme" patch and a "customizable" patch?
<ryanakca> well, it's not /that/ big of a thing. It took me a whole 10 minutes to set up :)
<mhb> ryanakca: I think it's better to have a "hardcoded theme" rather than "totally customizable theme"
<fdoving> why?
<mhb> fdoving: performance?
<fdoving> customizable through kmilodrc doesn't make it that slow.
<ryanakca> mhb: yes, the customizable patch is a dependency of the two other patches. http://downloads.guillermoamaral.com/linux/kde/kmilo/howto
<fdoving> we're not on 80806 here anymore.
<fdoving> -0
<mhb> fdoving: well
<mhb> fdoving: maybe you aren't :o) but fun aside, I don't see a reason why this particular thing should be themable
<mhb> fdoving: it adapts to the widget style
<fdoving> then just don't set anything in the kmilodrc, it'll stick to the defaults.
<mhb> fdoving: you may be right, of course. But I'd like to see that decision made at the meeting.
<ryanakca> kmilodrc is a grand total of 5 lines. It isn't a great big config file like apache... and wouldn't it get stored in the swap/ram once it's run, instead of checking all the time
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> I agree on that point
<fdoving> i consider that as wasted meeting-time.
<fdoving> but that's me.
<ryanakca> mhb: but, even if it doesn't get themed, at least it's more compact and cleaner looking
<mhb> ryanakca: sure, I agree with having one of the patches in
<mhb> ryanakca: I like the "clean" style you posted a link to
<ryanakca> Lure: ummm. Is there a reason why the debdiff only contains my changelog entry?
* Hobbsee picks a day
* ryanakca prays that it's a saturday
<mhb> fdoving: you don't have to be there :o)
<Hobbsee> how's 30 may, 1300 UTC?
<Hobbsee> for a kubuntu meeting?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: this is when that groupware server would come in handy :)
<Lure> ryanakca: how did you apply the change? as patch?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm not there, but, ohwell
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no idea how long it will last, or go itno school early
<fdoving> Hobbsee: anything before 1600 utc is impossible for me. but i'm not important :)
* Hobbsee has to go to work before that
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ahhh.
<ryanakca> Lure: yes, I ran cdbs-edit-patch, wgetted the two patches, checked them, applied them, deleted the downloaded patch files and exited the patch system/editor
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: go into school early? hmmm. Kinda right smack in the middle of Science :/
<Hobbsee> actually, 30 may, 2100 UTC should work better
<Hobbsee> i should actually wake up by that oint
<Lure> ryanakca: are you sure that you are debdiffing old version (original from repo)?
* ryanakca checks, that sounds good
<fdoving> Hobbsee: perfect for me.
<Hobbsee> although i will have been at work the previous night...
<Lure> ryanakca: it sound like you have first build old one without change log, then added changelog
<Hobbsee> oh, a whole lot of assignments shoudl be due by then, so...
<marseillai> what should the name of an app wich is in beta version. i've set KGmailNotifier_0.3.0.b2.orig.tar.gz am i right ?
<Lure> Hobbsee: CET evening is better for me
<Hobbsee> Lure: i dont do CET.
<Hobbsee> Lure: convert or die.  :P
* Hobbsee is already converting in and out of AEST, dont give me extra timezones here.
<Lure> Hobbsee: UTC+2
<ryanakca> Lure: aha! yes, now i remember, I had forgotten to add a changelog entry before running debuild
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, so the time set is better for you.
<Lure> ryanakca: remove old .dsc/gz and apt-get source again
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, during the day I have to work ;-) and late in the evening kids are sleeping ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<marseillai> :(
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Adios Espania! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Kubuntu Meeting on 30 May, 2100 UTC - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<marseillai> dh_make don't find the source package
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: good meeting time... ish. I'll only be there for half an hour, 45-min, but, oh well
<Hobbsee> right, OK
<Hobbsee> hopefully it'll only be on for that long, anwyay
<ryanakca> Anybody can bring up my meeting points if I'm not there
<apachelogger> lol, can't apply for membership since I'll be promoting Kubuntu and Amarok in Berlin at the time of meeting
<apachelogger> totally paradoxical
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: that particular time, too?  or just that day?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: well, I don't think I'll get a internet connection in berlin @ 21 UTC
<apachelogger> considering that's 23 o'clock locale time I think
<toma> Hobbsee, Riddell: will we discuss the kubuntu council members?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: ahhh
<Hobbsee> toma: that would be the plan.  allee's not here, but he agreed to it at UDS
<imbrandon> moins all
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, :)
<Riddell> toma: yes
<Riddell> ah, we have a meeting, groovy
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i've finally gotten around to actually doing something
<fdoving> Riddell: updated kio-apt for gutsy - http://frode.kde.no/misc/kio-apt-gutsy/
<marseillai> Riddell: did you had time to look at kdenetwork with kopete-emoticons-manager?
<Riddell> marseillai: not yet I'm afraid
<marseillai> no problem
<marseillai> just that i'm a bit impatient to know if i can think that now i'm "real" kubuntu contributor with my first main contribution. :)
<Riddell> top of my todo now
<Riddell> but might be tuesday before I get to it
<marseillai> oki
<fdoving> contributions to universe are real :)
<marseillai> fdoving: yes of course
<marseillai> and everyone here if you have some little work for me i take it...
<Riddell> marseillai: merge any kde package http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html   http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<marseillai> Riddell: what do you mean by "merge" ?
* marseillai is not yet aware with all this vocabulary
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Merging
<marseillai> thanks
<Riddell> k3b if you want to do something big and complex
<Riddell> but maybe pick a small universe package to start
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> i'll start little to learn what to do :)
* Riddell out
<Hobbsee> bye Riddell!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: bad news
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hm?
<nixternal> at 2100 on the 30th, Xubuntu will be using #ubuntu-meeting
<nixternal> if you need the 30th, you can do 18:00-20:00 or 22:00-0:00
<Hobbsee> bloody timezones.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'd thought i subtracted the day correctly
<Hobbsee> mmm...dammit.
<nixternal> hehe, you want to bump it a day or 2 and keep the same time?
<Hobbsee> um....yeah.
<Hobbsee> bump it to the 31st?
<nixternal> sure
<Hobbsee> thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Adios Espania! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Kubuntu Meeting on 31 May, 2100 UTC - see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<fdoving> still 2100 UTC.. good.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> kdeaddons can be sync'd
<nixternal> done
<Hobbsee> thanks
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, wanna file it in LP ? ( they adopted our changes but did so in a diffrent order in the file, thus the merge report )
<imbrandon> kdeaddons 4:3.5.7-2
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not overly, can you do it?
* Hobbsee is doing maths assignment, etc
<imbrandon> sure
<Hobbsee> thanks'''
<Hobbsee> besides, if i did it, depending on who was doing the archive run, they may want a sponsor :P
<imbrandon> ahh you havent got your wings officialy yet ?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> TB want to meet up with me
<imbrandon> ahh cool
<Hobbsee> not cool.
<Hobbsee> they probably want to grill me.
<imbrandon> yes yes, we all got the grilling ;)
<imbrandon> you'll do fine
<nixternal> you know what...Google can go to hell
<imbrandon> anyone else notice today dell put a big ubuntu banner on the main page, not just www.dell.com/ubuntu
<nixternal> it isn't a Kubuntu logo, so I don't Kare ;)
<nixternal> haha
<fdoving> nixternal: it's a great calculator: http://www.google.com/search?q=2%2B2&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 :)
<jjesse> tafternoon
<nixternal> fdoving: Katapult is a great calculator :)
<jjesse> ok so its still morning :)
<fdoving> nixternal: that's not a cluster of thousands of linux machines :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee, LaserJock, Brandon, and others have been marked spammers by Google
<ryanakca> @.@
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh?
<fdoving> nixternal: probably true.
<nixternal> mornin' jjesse
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ya, I am going through the spam thing and there are a ton of mailing list and bug emails that are marked spam by google
<Hobbsee> fun.
<Hobbsee> i wonder how that happened
<Hobbsee> gmail's filtering sucks, though.  it's gotten worse
<nixternal> then I can use my ubuntu.com email to send email to my wife as ubuntu.com is black listed
<nixternal> I need to get off of gmail
<fdoving> my sister insists on using hotmail, mail from me is always tagged as spam, whatever i do. hotmail rocks too.
<nixternal> I could go with comcast or my dreamhost setup
<Hobbsee> heh
<toma> complaining about free (as in beer) things ?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: for merging i must choose an apps form Outstanding Merges or from Updated Merges! i'm not sur but i think it's from Outstanding Merges because Updated Merges are allready done. i'm right ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: they have been done, butthen debian has updated afterwards
<Hobbsee> so do either
<marseillai> oki
<nixternal> anyone know what I would have to do in order to get the admins to switch my forward email address to?
<nixternal> ya, I have no idea what I just said
<fdoving> nixternal: change your preferred email in launchpad?
<nixternal> my preferred email is @ubuntu.com
<nixternal> I can email an admin and find out
<fdoving> nixternal: oh, then you'll probably have to talk to one of them..
<nixternal> ya..hrmm, if I go with my dreamhost account I can use IMAP
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that breaks things.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: just put in your new preferred address, and it eventually updates
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I will give it a try
<jjesse> won't it update your @ubuntu.com address then to the new preferred address?
<Hobbsee> er....that's the poitn?
<fdoving> nixternal: there is also kdemail.net for kde people like you.
<nixternal> orly
<ryanakca> I don't think changing the preferred address in lp updates your @ubuntu.com or @kubuntu.org one... (Ubuntu membership page said to expect having to wait a couple weeks for you email alias to be set up, since it had to be done manually)
<nixternal> heh, it is difficult trying to pick out the non-spam stuck in between cialis and "wanna f&$#( all night long" emails
<nixternal> and Jordan Mantha is on every page ;)
<imbrandon> its not done automaticly /yet/ , they have it planed in a new LP rollout
<ryanakca> ah
<jjesse> nixternal: you get a lot of spam in your gmail account?
<nixternal> a decent amount
<nixternal> but looking so far, a 1,000+ this week
<nixternal> man, I thought aseigo was ignoring me, all of his responses are in spam..he probably thinks now I was ignoring him
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> well, some idiot decided to send a pile of launchpad bug report look alike emails... with [Bug 23423]  Re: Bug report , following the launchpad email format, except in the end, they threw in a bunch of adds
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23423 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashes if you start too many too quickly" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23423
<ryanakca> they got threw my spam filtering...
<nixternal> damn, spammers got smart... [Bug 110111]  Ubuntu needs Cialis
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110111 in sane-backends "snapscan e25 doesn"t work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110111
<fdoving> i use MailScanner with spamassassin and everything, it's quite good.
<nixternal> I hardly get spam to my inbox as Google does catch over 90% of it
<nixternal> but Google has been blocking Ubuntu and KDE stuff
<fdoving> bad google.
<fdoving> bbl, dinner.
* Hobbsee swapped away from google for that reason
<nixternal> haha, I interviewed for this job in Mexico, they do Internet Marketing, big place, and now I am getting a ton of "Hola Nixternal!" emails
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I think the place I interviewed sold my info
<Hobbsee> ugh L(
<marseillai> what means this : "grep ^diff debian.debdiff" ? what are we looking for ?
<Hobbsee> diff on a new line, in debian.debdiff
<Hobbsee> ie, diff -urN..... that they give
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks
<marseillai> in this tuto https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Merging this is not an error : xcdroast (0.98+0alpha15-3'''ubuntu1''') dapper; urgency=low ??? the ''' should not be there isn't it ???
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> how gets config.guess.cdbs-orig created?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what do you use now?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: for?...
<ryanakca> email, since you switched away from google
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> fastmail.fm
<Hobbsee> it's imap based, which is a great help
<fdoving> apachelogger: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk line 119
<apachelogger> fdoving: thx
<toma> \sh_away: thanks for pointing me at otp. Works nicely.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i've make debdiff kftpgrabber_0.8.0~beta2-1.dsc kftpgrabber_0.8.0-0ubuntu1.dsc > ubuntu.debdiff to merge kftpgrabber but the debdiff does 103000 lines! is it normal? or i've done something wrong ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: check what's in it
<Hobbsee> it may be translations
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> kwrite doesn't like it
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> it lag
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i really don't understand it looks like it's not the same source files ....
<Hobbsee> the debdiff will include everything - not just the debian directory
* ryanakca starts working on his GPG-Agent howto
<marseillai> Hobbsee: but if kftpgrabber_0.8.0-0ubuntu1.dsc is based on kftpgrabber_0.8.0~beta2-1.dsc there should not be any change in source directory ?
<Hobbsee> is 0.8.0 actually released?
* Hobbsee --> bed
* Hobbsee is really tired
<toma> nite
<Hobbsee> night!
<fdoving> nite.
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> fdoving: i was looking to merge kftpgrabber
<marseillai> but it seems it is not based on any debian version
<marseillai> so what should i do ?
<fdoving> get the debian version and upgrade it if needed.
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> fdoving: there is nothing in kftpgrabber from kubuntu wich is not in debian's one
<marseillai> so what i've to do ?
<fdoving> marseillai: request a sync from debian.
<marseillai> on LP ?
<Riddell> marseillai: file a bug on the package asking for a sync and saying why it's ok to overwrite any changes in ubuntu
<Riddell> then get it confirmed by a core-dev or motu as appropriate and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> suscribe ubuntu-archive ?
<Riddell> also say what version you want imported from debian and what debian repository (unstable usually)
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> "Subscribe someone else" -> ubuntu-archive
* marseillai can't find how to do this
* marseillai is reporting the bug
<Riddell> subscribe someone else after reporting it
<nixternal> Linux car just crashed at the Indy 500
<nixternal> like anyone really cares :)
<toma> nixternal: panos = linux ?
<nixternal> #77, which is a Panos I believe
<nixternal> Panos or Panoz?
<toma> i dont know, i just write what the commentators say ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> but what's the linux part?
<giangy> only a tux logo
<toma> ah
<nixternal> a couple of them...I was surprised to see like 4 of them on the car
<toma> i missed that
<toma> i'll settle for the pace car btw
* toma tries coffee
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> mmm coffee
* ryanakca mutters and curses furiously...
<ryanakca> I changed my GPG passphrase, and I wrote it down on a cue card about an hour ago, but I can't seem to use my key!
<ryanakca> hmmmm
<ryanakca> well, I found a typo in kgpg...
<Lure> marseillai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<marseillai> Lure: it's not well done ?
* marseillai should have start with another package for his first merge
<Lure> marseillai: I was off irc for 40 minutes, so I am still reffering to your old post
<marseillai> Lure: oki! but now i've post this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kftpgrabber/+bug/117230 and will wait for tonio to check this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117230 in kftpgrabber "[sync]  sync kftpgrabber from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ryanakca> wait! weee! I have a backup of my .gnupg!
<mhb> yay, polyester is going to be developed on Launchpad
<ryanakca> mhb: cooel
<jjesse> evening
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<DaSkreech> how goes?
<jjesse> hello DaSkreech
<jjesse> going well i guess
<DaSkreech> great :)
<jjesse> DaSkreech: quick question, if i connect a usb drive formated in ntfs i'm prompted to open it in a new window, if i do so nothing happens...
<fdoving> yeah, that sucks.
<fdoving> pmount lacks support for ntfs-3g, so it won't work with that driver.
<fdoving> with the good old read only ntfs drvier it should work though.
<fdoving> .. given there is no fstab entry for the device.
<jjesse> so how would i go about mounting the drive so i could reformat it?
<fdoving> mount the drive to copy stuff from it, before formatting?
<jjesse> do i have to mount the drive to format it?
<jjesse> its a brand new usb drive
<fdoving> no, you should not mount before formatting.
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> i know this sisn't #kubuntu so thanks for the help
<fdoving> you format first, then you mount the result from the formatting.
<jjesse> oh ok
<fdoving> gparted is nice for formatting and things.
<fdoving> qtparted exists too, but i always recommend gparted as it's more mature.
<jjesse> there is very liltte that is more boring then rain delayed racing
<fdoving> hah.. yeah,  like waiting for the girls to finish shopping at the shopping centres..
<jjesse> grin exactly
<jjesse> indy 500 on red flag
* jjesse is wqaiting for both the pistons playoff game and the coca-cola 600
<fdoving> i have no idea what you are talking about. is it sports?
<fdoving> indy 500, is that the tuxcar race?
<jjesse> yeah the tux car is in it
<jjesse> don't remember where it is currently placed at
<DaSkreech> jjesse: you can format as long as you have a /dev device file
<jjesse> DaSkreech: thanks
<jjesse> fdoving: all set w/ gparted
<fdoving> did you manage to format it nicely?
<DaSkreech> Is Qtparted maintained?
<fdoving> no idea.
<fdoving> looks like not.
<fdoving> qtparted.sf.net
<marseillai_> since times now
<DaSkreech> Sooo should we have it in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> or should we push to get a maintainer?
<marseillai_> if you know an alternative to qtparted ....
<marseillai_> i think mandriva have their own patch to it
<marseillai_> does kubuntu installer still use qtparted ?
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure actually
<DaSkreech> Could just be a simple front end to parted
<DaSkreech> Though qtparted is on the live Cd IIRC
<marseillai_> DaSkreech: i think it use qtparted and it may be the reason i still use alternate cd
<DaSkreech> marseillai_: Well I hardly do any custom partitioning and when I do I don't use the installer to do it
<DaSkreech>  having said that I
<DaSkreech> 've never had a problem with the installer
<marseillai_> apacheLAGger: i've just read your blog! and perhaps you should look here : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5304
<marseillai_> i'm allready working on maxemumtvguide
<DaSkreech> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> ello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> haven't seen you in a bit I think...
<imbrandon> i'm arround , i just reconnected
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-19
<daskReech> Nightrose: Great shirt!
<Nightrose> hehe thanks
<daskReech> (He says as they stand in front of a shop selling shirts)
<Nightrose> :P
<daskReech> Which reminds me.
 * daskReech sighs
<daskReech>  Man KDE is going to turn me into shirt wearing billboard whore
<Nightrose> rofl
<daskReech> Akonadi has a great T-Shirt!
<Nightrose> ohhh where?
<daskReech> Haven't seen it?
<Nightrose> nope - i am still catching up after fosscamp
<Nightrose> not read planets and stuff yet
<Nightrose> i am at emails right now ;-) - rss feeds after that
<daskReech> http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2008/05/voodoo-that-we-do.html
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> sweetness
<daskReech> yes it is
<daskReech> I just need a Amarok T-Shirt with Glow in the dark wolf to top it now
<Nightrose> hehe
<daskReech> Man I miss Akregator
<Jucato> why not use akregator?
<daskReech> hasn't been ported as stable yet
<daskReech> I could compile I guess
<Jucato> works ok here
<daskReech> You are running trunk :-P
<Jucato> yeah
<daskReech> :-p
<daskReech> how is it :(
<Jucato> until yesterday, there was a khtml bug that made akregator annoying to use. now it's less annoying (but still some problems)
<daskReech> Wht's it?
<Jucato> some rendering problem. kinda hard to explain. the thing to know is that it seems to be gone now :)
<daskReech> With Forms?
<daskReech> Forms have been giving me hell on 4.0.4
<Nightrose> daskReech: i am working on that
<Nightrose> just had no time due to fosscamp
<Nightrose> but it is on my todo list
<Jucato> no, plain rendering in the preview pane
<daskReech> I know
<daskReech> Qt 4.4 regression
<Nightrose> ok ;-)
<Nightrose> yea
<daskReech> hmm
<daskReech> what's the name of the Webkit test browser I eep hearing about?
<Jucato> Arora?
<daskReech> ahok Never heard it called by name
<Jucato> well I think that's separate from the QtWebKit demo that comes with Qt 4 (if you compile it with demos)
<daskReech> yeah I know
 * daskReech still isn't fond of Webkit until it has invoked access keys
<Jucato> so what do you "not" know :)
<daskReech> oh right
<daskReech> seele: ping
<daskReech> I don't know if the categorized view in Doplhin has plans to be collapsble
<Nightrose> daskReech: i doubt she is awake - she was pretty tired when she arrived
<daskReech> aww ok well I'll feel out what the users think then :)
<daskReech> Anyonehas thoughts on tabs in System settings ?
<daskReech> Jucato: BTW I hear teh keyboard works in it now! Wohoo!!!
<Jucato> it does
<daskReech> sweet that's one of three things i want to see fixed down
<daskReech> Jucato: Don't suppose search eliminates non matches ?
<Jucato> of course it does
<daskReech> really?
<daskReech> not just grey them out ?
<Jucato> it doesn't show how many "hits" in General and Advanced though
<Jucato> yeah. as in non-matches go poof
<daskReech> Serious? that's two :)
<daskReech> So the only other thing is to have it merge general and adavnced now
<daskReech> Since if you are searching you should have an idea of what you want but not where
<daskReech> so it doesn't make sense to have them split like that
<Jucato> don't hold your breath
<daskReech> people are opposed to that?
<daskReech> Jucato: Hey do you know anything about Hardy booting to a black screen intermittenly ?
<jjesse> evening
<daskReech> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello daskReech
<Jucato> daskReech: no I don't know anything
<daskReech> How are you?
<jjesse> daskReech: doing well, just got back from my wifes first baby shower
<jjesse> lots of loot
<daskReech> Whoot :)
<jjesse> totally
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> good evening jjesse!
<jjesse> how are you Jucato
<Jucato> good good. and you? :)
<Jucato> which country/state are you in right now? :D
<jjesse> good, busy getting ready for baby
<jjesse> i'm at home, michigan united states
<Jucato> ah hehe :)
<Jucato> good good :)
<jjesse> i have one week in columbus ohio last week of may and then i'm home for 2 months due to baby arriving in june
<Jucato> woot!! new kubuntu baby!! :)
<jjesse> totally
<jjesse> did i not tell everyone?
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> sorry bout that
<Jucato> well I didn't know. like I said, I know nothing :)
<jjesse>  i thought i posted that when i turned down uds-prague
<Jucato> the others might have a clue :D
<jjesse> wife didn't want me on the other side of th world w/ only 5 weeks to go
<daskReech> awwwww that's thoughtful :)
<jjesse> hope fully will make it to uds-intrepid+1
<Jucato> oh I haven't been reading planet ubuntu much lately
<jjesse> Jucato: it was a copule of months ago
<daskReech> Jumping jackalope ?
<Jucato> oh?
<jjesse> daskReech: beat me to it, was just thinking the same
<daskReech> jjesse: I'll come up with something better soon But I like jumping jackalope :)
<jjesse> +1 for me
<Jucato> jjesse: " I did recently receive my nomination to be included as part of UDS-Intrepid, the next Ubuntu Developer Summit in Prague Czech Republic. As I can’t attend due to family reasons, I noticed the link for the next summit is up already."
<jjesse> ah i didn't say what family reasons
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> are they doing the gobby sessions and ip phone stuff for uds-intrepid?  i've seen no announcemnts on that
 * daskReech pulls up his kobby mailing list
<daskReech> I should really do some wiking on this
<jjesse> kobby?
<jjesse> a qt version of gobby?
<daskReech> Nope
<daskReech> A billion times better
<jjesse> yeah?
<daskReech> Yeah :-)
<daskReech> soon as it's coded
<Jucato> a.k.a. doesn't exist yet? :)
<Jucato> see? :P
<daskReech> Jucato: you are wise beyond your years
<Jucato> yes.. beyond my ears
<daskReech> jjesse: The idea is it's a framework
<daskReech> so any document minded app can enable it
<jjesse> cool
<daskReech> works with decibel so you can chat in say kate
 * Jucato believes he has read a GSoC proposal like that... or something
<daskReech> yeah :)
<daskReech> andreas is the head
<daskReech> jjesse: But you can collaborate with say kate and Kdevlop
<daskReech>  Or kwrite and kword
<daskReech> or.....
<daskReech> between two krita
<jjesse> googling right now
<daskReech> or two karbon 14
<daskReech> KollaborationFrame
<jjesse> daskReech: are you a GSoC?
<daskReech> no I was working on this from before
<Jucato> I doubt he's even pseudocode :)
<Jucato> much less summer of code :)
<daskReech> but quite a few people submitted to GSoC
<daskReech> honestly it happens every year
<daskReech> Now there is a much better project for it to fall under
<daskReech> and we try and keep all intrested parties involved or at least updated
<daskReech> which is how  the krita guys came in
<daskReech> I dn't think any of us were thinking about a paint progam for collab
<daskReech> And we have Gnome people contributing as well
<daskReech> so it's a lot of ideas being thrashed
<jjesse> cool, nice to see so much collab
<Jucato> make it an FD.o shit
<Jucato> er.. s/shit/thing/
<daskReech> Exactly
<Jucato> sorry
<daskReech> i want to have a lightweight server in each app which can be flicked on with a toolbar button
<daskReech> as opposed to the Gobby scenario where you must have a heavy server
<daskReech> there are very useful scenarios for the heavy server though (persistence, confrences) so that's obvioulsy going to be done as well
<jjesse> seems very ambitious
<daskReech> that's why we ar starting with kobby :)
<daskReech> but keeping all the players in the loop
<Jucato> very :)
<daskReech> Koffice is very interested
<Jucato> hope it works
<daskReech> Kdevelop would love this too
<daskReech>  they actually have a collaborative framework already in code
<Jucato> dude... any app would love it :)
<Jucato> (except for klipper...)
<daskReech> Jucato: But with  KDE they can all share code :-) and implement it trivially
<daskReech> I love KDE :)
<daskReech> kgpg ?
 * Jucato loves GNOME
<Jucato> it's the GNU Network Object Model Environment!! what's not to love about that!
<daskReech> the object section
<Jucato> huh what?
<daskReech> :-)
<daskReech> at least you don't like Windows
<Jucato> KDE should be KODE, the Kool Object Desktop Environment
<Jucato> says who?
 * daskReech crowds in a corner and looks at nixternal 
<jjesse> what is networkable about GNOME?
<Jucato> I'm with nixternal
<Jucato> jjesse: the browser
<Jucato> :)
<daskReech> Gobby! :)
<Jucato> Epiphany ftw!!
<daskReech> though.. I should stop using gtk = GNOME
<Jucato> indeed
<daskReech> Oh other ting I was wondering
<daskReech> well two things
<daskReech> is anyone going to pick up Qtparted?
<daskReech> gparted is pretty much dead
<jjesse> i've used GNOME, just doesn't do things the way i want it to
<jjesse> gparted is dead?  i love gparted
<daskReech> lets say stalled
<daskReech>  no devs on the project
<jjesse> that bootable cd has saved my a$$
<daskReech> I know
 * Jucato actually uses the Ubuntu CD whenever he needs to partition :)
<daskReech> well most bootable CDs focused on some job use Gtk as the basis. Why wouldn't a KDE environment be better for a Live Cd?
<daskReech> would it make sense to have some scripts that allowed you to build a KDE live Cd in a failry trivial manner ?
<daskReech> that's aside from the qtParted question. I just really think that we should have a fairly robust native Disk management section for System Settigns
 * Nightrose pokes jjesse 
<daskReech>  and since Gparted is stalled probably a call to move Qtparted up in the visibilty of really cool apps ?
<daskReech> Jucato: I went into #compiz-fusion and asked if there was a replacement for Korroa and they told me Ubuntu hardy :0
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I would have thought they would say Sabayon
<daskReech> I went into ##apple to ask something about disk management using Leopard and they asked me why would I do that? Get a Ubuntu cd and manage it then reboot into mac OSX
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> very Linux-friendly
<Jucato> or should I say, "Ubuntu-friendly"
<daskReech> I know! It's like the answer to all problems in all channels is well Ubuntu can do that
<daskReech> The live CD thing is kinda bugging me though
<jjesse> why can i never get my kubuntu vm in windows to never be the right screen size
<jjesse> very frustrating
<jjesse> the "auto-fit" doesn't seem to work as it does with windows
 * Jucato is going to try andLinux one of these days
<daskReech> #magiclinux
<jjesse> i've been playing with SuSE Enterprise Linux for a bit now
<jjesse> pretty nice, but can't get my wireless card to work
<daskReech> You know what? I can't get kdesudo to work
<daskReech> it will never find the command I pass to it
<jjesse> thats a bummer
<daskReech> I'll see if it's a general kde4 bug
<Jucato> (there's no kdesudo in kde4 ;)
<jjesse> what?
 * Jucato is hinting that kdesudo is a Kubuntu thing :)
<jjesse> ah
<Jucato> :D
<daskReech> Jucato: I know I meant I don't know if it works in KDE3 on hardy
<daskReech> but I seem to have hit a few people in #kubuntu-kde4 who get the same thing
<Jucato> gotta love kdesudo :)
<jjesse> daskReech: like trying to run kcmshell4 stuff with kdesude
<jjesse> kdesudo
<daskReech> jjesse: Hmm?
<daskReech> kdesudo * fails
<jjesse> i've given up configuing network shares through system settings
<daskReech> anything you put there will not be found
<daskReech> hmm let me try full paths
<jjesse> epic fail
<jjesse> i've bugged it on bugs.kde.org
<jjesse> dont remember the last comment
<Jucato> one day I'm going to write an epic.... and title it "Fail"
<jjesse> probally was compile it from trunk
<daskReech> Ha ha KDE4 apps are not in the path
<daskReech> Course that's nearly all the GUI apps I have
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> shouldn't you be feeding it with the *-kde4 counterpart that's in /usr/bin?
<jjesse> daskReech: bug 160123 on bugs.kde.org
<daskReech> feeding what?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160123 in compiz "[gutsy] Screen flickering when playing videos" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160123
<Jucato> feedking kdesudo
<jjesse> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160123
<daskReech> probably
<ubottu> KDE bug 160123 in general "In system settings with Samba installed, click on Samba under System section crashes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Jucato> I've been seeing people recommending running the binary direct from the kde4 directory (it's /usr/lib/kde4 right?)
<daskReech> Jucato: Yeah that works
<daskReech> I tried to think of a non KDE gui app I have
<daskReech> \o/ xeyes
<daskReech> kdesudo xeyes works
<daskReech> kdesudo systemsettings doesn't
<Jucato> I think the problem would be that the direct path doesn't set the correct variables that the *-kde4 script in /usr/bin/ does
<daskReech> Right
<Jucato> kdesudo systemsettings-kde4?
<daskReech> so I have the eyes of root following me now
<daskReech> Jucato: Nope
<daskReech> jsut systemsettings
<Jucato> that would run the kde3 systemsettings wouldn't it?
<daskReech> I have no KDE3 libs at all on my computer
<daskReech> X and KDE4 libs
<daskReech>  that is all
<jjesse> ok off to walk my dog
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> bye jjesse
<daskReech> Jucato: remember the Pure KDE4 discussion?
<daskReech> and me missing Bsket?
<Jucato> yeah
<daskReech> Well I do it sucks But I miss akregator as well
<daskReech> Mynd helps with basket but ...
<seele> daskReech: pong
<seele> hmm.. i should try to sleep for a few more hours
<Jucato> seele: go!! daskReech is not that important to lose sleep over :)
<daskReech> seele: sleep I'll talk to you in the future
<daskReech> Jucato: Ah another bug that irritated me. Can Gwenview save now?
<Jucato> save?
<seele> daskReech: you mean Save As?
<Jucato> gwenview has one of the purtiest UI's :)
<daskReech> Yeah
<daskReech> seele: Sleep! I'll be tempted to talk to you if you hang around here
<Jucato> nope. it can't
<Jucato> weird :)
<daskReech> so whats a pretty thing like you hanging around a place like this for anyway? ;-)
<daskReech> grrrr
<daskReech> Jucato: Bugging you again :)
<daskReech> can you mousewheel in File Selecor dialogs?
<Jucato> daskReech: open/save file dialogs?
<Jucato> mousewheel in what sense?
<daskReech> When I mousewheel in the dialog it doesn't scroll through the contents I have to use the scroll bar
<daskReech> nothing else makes it move
<nixternal> quit talking about me when I am not around :p
<daskReech> Jucato_: You hear someone? sounds like someone was typing
<daskReech> Jucato_: Hey loooked who popped up in #kubuntu
<Jucato> daskReech: ping
<daskReech> Jucato: pong
<Jucato> do you mean the selection doesn't move from 1 item to another or the whole view doesn't scroll down/up?
<daskReech> Nothing moves when I mouse whell
<daskReech> eel
<daskReech> wheel
<Jucato> eel
<Jucato> moves here. I set the view to be detailed view so that I have unseen items, then I mouse wheel to scroll up/down
<daskReech> hmm let me try that
<daskReech> Jucato: mm I guess looking at it like that it makes sense
<daskReech> F6 won't scroll but F7 will
<Jucato> it scrolls here (sideways)
<daskReech> Hmm
<daskReech> doesn't here
<Jucato> so might be fixed in trunk
<Jucato> if there's nothing else, we can start talking about nixternal while he's not here
<nixternal> I am here
<Jucato> ok stopping :)
<nixternal> talking in another channel about good ol' navy times :p
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> in the navy!!
<Jucato> isn't there a song like that? YMCA song?
<daskReech> One of those descriptions is a lie!!!
<daskReech> Yeah
<Jucato> er.. village people I mean
<daskReech> nixternal dresses up for it all the time
<nixternal> my uniforms wouldn't fit me if I tried
<Jucato> I can only imagine :)
<Jucato> you must be *very* small back then if that's the case :)
<Jucato> er no.. *very* normal (size)
<Jucato> btw, tron guy went to UDS?
<Jucato> is that the same tron guy you posed with?
<daskReech> :-)
<Jucato> oh crap this "Restore Session?" dialog box is annoying me!
<nixternal> Jucato: yes...jono was at penguicon too
<Jucato> but I don't want to disable it because, knowing konq, I won't be able to get it back when I need it
<nixternal> we were the drunk crowd
<nixternal> me, jorge, jono, and the entire michigan loco were stupid drunk 99.9% of the time
<nixternal> I wish I had video of jorge on that friday night....me, jono, and mako laughed so damn hard we about we ourselves
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> we about we ourselves? :)
<daskReech> wii
<Jucato> I thought so :)
 * Jucato thinks someone's still drunk :D
<nixternal> wet
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> wee as in pee :)
<nixternal> I wish jono would post the pics he has of us at penguicon...I know he has one of me standing up on a barstool with my hat sideways rapping to mc hammer or something
<Jucato> hm... I just love these "Don't show again" dialog boxes.. that really have no way of showing again once you set it...
<nixternal> and I know he has mako and mika getting rickrolled
<Jucato> well I still have that pic of you and jorge on my disk
<Jucato> blackmail material
<nixternal> hehe, the world has that one
<Jucato> not easily accessible/discoverable :)
 * Jucato can make it so, by putting it in his sig in every post he makes to the planets or mailing lists or forums :)
<daskReech> Ha ha
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> I can easily make a gimp'd image of ya and post it for the world to see!
<daskReech> give him big Gnome feet :-)
<Jucato> nothing beats "the real thing" TM of course :)
<nixternal> there are a couple of webcam shots of ya, I can easily gimp that in and put you on some live adult chat website :p
 * Jucato doesn't even have a webcam :)
<daskReech> Hmm that might give him a side income while he IRCes
<Jucato> great idea!! :)
 * Jucato amuses himself with Magical Trevor vids in the meantime
<nixternal> hahahahaha
 * daskReech slowly reads through aseigos' response
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> just finished it myself
<nixternal> damn, no UDS VoIP this time around..that stinks
 * nixternal beds
<daskReech> Nightrose: in bed?
<mhb> mornin
<mhb> 06:52
<mhb> the bad thing about UDS is that it's not really around the corner :o) but still better than somewhere in the U.S. :o)
<mhb> good morning ScottK-uds
<ScottK-uds> Good morning.
<mhb> hmm hmm, finally a schedule up on the wiki.ubuntu.com UDS site
<ScottK-uds> Don't get to attached to it.  It changes a lot.
<mhb> right.
<mhb> so there'll be stuff for us Kubuntu folks to do, contrary to what is says, I hope :o)
<mhb> s/ is / it /
<mhb> should I wear anything formal-ish or is a t-shirt okay?
<mhb> well I guess there's no need for that, but just making sure :o)
<ScottK-uds> Just make sure the T-shirt isn't too formal. ;-)
<ScottK-uds> mhb: One thing we need to keep in mind for UDS is looking at things Ubuntu is doing that we ought to do to, so we aren't 'behind'.
<mhb> that's true.
 * mhb is feeling a bit nervous
<mhb> this "going into a new environment" always gets me.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: It's OK to feel excited.  Don't feel nervous.
 * ScottK-uds goes off to get ready ...
<mhb> ScottK-uds: it's the shy me :o)
<mhb> just in case: this is what I may look like: http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/me.jpg
<mhb> so if you notice me there, please say hello :o)
<daskReech> T-shirt is waaay to formal
<daskReech> bermuda shorts top
<mhb> daskReech: right, but I can't go out there in shorts, it's too cold :o)
<yuriy> yuck internet died
<mhb> rest in peace
<mhb> I'm going to miss it
<mhb> but now... UDS time! I have to get there, see you folks there, or in this channel in an hour or so :o)
<daskReech> :)
<yuriy> Riddell: firefox integration is much of a problem. I think it's one of the most common complaints about kubuntu on forums, there's a spec or two for it, and some bugs. basically gtk dialogs suck and kubuntu users shouldn't have to deal with them
<daskReech> firefox-kubuntu package which points to konqueror with a firefox skin ? :0
<yuriy> Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-kde-support, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-qt-kubuntu, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-gtk-theme, bugs 43238, 49568, 220798, 138756, 220504, 193538, 222122 and more.  can't find any interesting forum thread right now. this might be useful: http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/05/06/well-isnt-that-qt/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43238 in kubuntu-default-settings "Firefox open / save dialog is a pain for kde users" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49568 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird KDE-integration" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220798 in firefox-3.0 "[KDE] Applications tab in preferences is empty in Firefox-3.0b5  " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138756 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu firefox should use kde print system" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220504 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox doesn't know what apps to use to open any type of downloaded files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220504
<yuriy> sorry for the flood :(
<Riddell> ScottK-uds: ccc
<ScottK-uds> Riddell: I'm in the server team room for the first roundtable.
<Riddell> oh you and your server fettish :)
<Riddell> if you see tonio or mhb poke them towards the desktop room at the end of the other corridor
<\sh> lol
<ScottK-uds> It looks like I should be able to make all the KDE stuff.
<ScottK-uds> Riddell: I will.
<etretyak> Sigh.. How I wish to be now at UDS... :-\
<davmor2> Riddell: have you got any Idea how we can voip in to UDS there's nothing on the wiki at the bottom it just says info to come https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<\sh> davmor2, spads and all sysadmins @uds are setting up the infrastructure still...
<davmor2> \sh: that would explain it then
<\sh> davmor2, #canonical-sysadmin is mostly the right place to apply for later...when it's setup
<Riddell> da	see http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/2008-05-19/index.html
<Riddell> voip and icecast links at top of each room
<Riddell> davmor2:
<Riddell> don't know if it works yet
<\sh> bah...amarok doesn't like the oggstream yet
<davmor2> Thanks guys :)
<daskReech> Riddell: should I contact teh jasper guys as regards teh license?
<Riddell> daskReech: who? what?
<daskReech> Riddell: jasper! license!
<Riddell> what's jasper, why does it need a licence
<mhb> Riddell: where are you?
<daskReech> libjasper-runtime is waht does the jpegsequencing for kopete to show webcams
<mhb> Riddell: Tonio and me looked for you, but couldn't find you
<Riddell> mhb: Volga, desktop roundtable, end of the corridor that wasn't where the intro was
<daskReech> Kopete doesn't depend on it but ya need it for webcam viewing
<mhb> Riddell: also, good morning
<mhb> hmm
<daskReech> Riddell: Issue is that for Kopete-kde4 they code had to be changed to use a jasper executable instead of libjasper due to licensing conflicts
<daskReech> Kubuntu doesn't package a jasper package only libjasper
<Riddell> what's the libjasper licence?
<daskReech> So The choices are eitehr make a jasper executabe or contact them on the license
<daskReech> Gpl V2 I think
<Riddell> no conflict there
<daskReech> http://www.ece.uvic.ca/~mdadams/jasper/LICENSE
<mhb> Riddell: ScottK with you there?
<daskReech> I"m reading up now
<Riddell> 09:01 < Riddell> mhb: Volga, desktop roundtable, end of the corridor that wasn't where the intro was
<Riddell> oh, doh
<Riddell> mhb: no, he's in server
<mhb> ah
<ScottK-uds> mhb: I'm here, but in server.
<daskReech> Nope
<Riddell> daskReech: /usr/share/doc/libjasper1/copyright says BSD
<mhb> ScottK-uds: right
<daskReech> not GPL :)
<seele> daskReech: what are you doing awake?
<mhb> hmm, so I guess I have to wait until you end those sessions :o)
<daskReech> seele: Who says I'm awake
<mhb> eh, those sessions end
<daskReech> I just have nice cron jobs
<daskReech> Let me go get my dogs
<mhb> Riddell: are we planning to do more Kubuntu than is planned today or are you booked full?
<mhb> some unplanned sessions would be nice, especially because I have the whole day free
<Riddell> mhb: you are encouraged to join us for the roundtable :)
<mhb> Riddell: am I?
<mhb> Okay then!
<Riddell> of course
<seele> mhb: bring a sweater.. it's cold in here
<mhb> going there.
<daskReech> seele: See you later :)
<seele> daskReech: *wave*
<Riddell> daskReech: no licence problems there then
<daskReech> Riddell: seems not :)
<mhb> so...
<mhb> Riddell: you really think we have nothing to discuss (we = Kubuntu) otherwise than what's planned?
<mhb> that makes today a bit empty, I must say.
<mhb> (you didn't say that, I just assumed from your facial expression :o)
<Riddell> oh I'm sure we have thing
<Riddell> things
<Riddell> travis behind you there wants to talk about compiz in kubuntu
<seele> we could hijack one of the open conference rooms for some kde bonding
<mhb> seele: I'd second that
<ScottK-uds> Sounds good.
<Riddell> I'd like to be in on the start of single sign on
<davmor2> \sh: try the icecasts now they should be up
<Riddell> mhb: so say 11:30, pick a room, we'll have a Kubuntu Bonding session
<seele> maybe we should call it something else.  we wouldnt want people to get the wrong idea ;P
<Riddell> Kubuntu Group Hug!
<mhb> my idea, too
 * mhb hugs Riddell
<Riddell> probably in the open area is easiest
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/ | 11:30 open area, Kubuntu Group Hug
<seele> KDE Group HUg in Clyde (Suite 1)
<mhb> hmm, change of places?
<mhb> seele: I'll get there then.
<seele> oh?  where was it to begin with?
<mhb>           11:30 open area, Kubuntu Group Hug
<seele> mhb: i didnt see it on the board
<seele> ooh
<mhb> not on the board, just here in /topic
<Hobbsee> oh, kubuntu release schedule discussions again?
<mhb> seele: so, here or there?
<Riddell> mhb: open are amight be too noisy
<Riddell> mhb: can you find tonio and ken and tell them?
 * Riddell finds ken
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/ | 11:30 Clyde, Kubuntu Group Hug
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping
<mhb> Riddell: Tonio left in the morning, haven't met him afterwards, he said he has some business related stuff
<Riddell> mhb: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
<danimo> has anyone ever tried to build kde4 from scratch using the packages from hardy backports? because kdebase require qt4-opengl-dev and that one conflicts with qt4-dev as it seems
<danimo> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> danimo: meh, it's an upgrade issue of some sort, I'm unlikely to be able to fix it this week, just use dpkg --install ... --force-overwrite for now
<danimo> ok
<danimo> Riddell: on a similar note: do you happen to know why network-manager ist at version 0.6.6 while network-manager-dev is at 0.7 (svn)
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> danimo: mm, nope, where does apt-cache policy network-manager-dev say that 0.7 is coming from?
<Riddell> do you have my ~jr PPA enabled still?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Riddell> version 0.7~~svn20080121t191418+eni1-0ubuntu0~pre7 is my PPA, you don't want that
<danimo> Riddell: yes
<danimo> Riddell: right
<danimo> Riddell: but how to get back?
<danimo> I think I can just remove your archive..
<Riddell> remove my archive from sources.list
<danimo> done already
<Riddell> apt-get remove network-manager-dev; apt-get install network-manager-dev
<danimo> the file was just stuck
<danimo> Riddell: pitty we can't use the solid 0.7 backend that way
<Riddell> danimo: which way?
<danimo> Riddell: with 0.6.6
<Riddell> well you can try and use my 0.7 package but I suspect it's out of date
<Riddell> I see the qt overlapping files issue now, it's not just an upgrade issue the file really is in both packages, how silly of me
<danimo> Riddell: no, that breaks the shit out of knetworkmanager
<Riddell> right, but you can't have it both ways as far as I know
<danimo> *shrug* :)
<jussi01> there are no issues with having 2 ssh keys in LP are there?
<Tm_T> shouldn't be
<jussi01> :) just forgot to get my new one from home :)
<Riddell> I wonder if this qt 4 source package will build before my battery runs out
<Tm_T> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: only if you apply more gaffer.
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm pulling my hairs off with my cpu, spending now second day building KDE4
<mhb> hola!
<Tm_T> hola hola mhb
<Riddell> Tm_T: if you have hairs in your CPU that will probably slow it down :)
<mhb> hey Tm_T
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed, that's what I thought too, but wasn't sure ;)
 * jussi01 sighs... I hate it when I try to do things, and it makes me feel like a total #?%%
<mhb> ryanakca: ping
<nixternal> what's the link to the icecast streams
<mhb> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/2008-05-19/index.html
<mhb> you'll find it all there
<nixternal> thank you sir
<mhb> you are most welcome, my lord
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> anything good go on today?
<mhb> nixternal: lunch
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> nixternal: there's Firefox KDE integration, you'd love that :o)
<mhb> nixternal: nothing for me
<mhb> there's the big kubuntu-release-schedule talk
<mhb> which I expect will turn into a heated discussion
<mhb> (I'm not a big fan of it)
<nixternal> me either
<nixternal> Firefox KDE integration == sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*
<Lure> mhb: why would kubuntu-release-schedule talk get heated?
<mhb> Lure: because I don't like the idea, and you know how heated I can get? :o)
<nixternal> actually, there are some good integration points in the forums for firefox...which really amount to having firefox use the KDE downloader and print stuff
<mhb> nixternal: I'm checking them as we speak
<mhb> nixternal: it doesn't seem to replace the Firefox print dialog.
<mhb> Lure: how about you?
<mhb> Lure: do you like that idea?
<Lure> mhb: still getting to LP page...
<jjesse> what session are we talking about?
<mhb> Kubuntu Release Schedule
<mhb> it's not on yet
<mhb> it'll be later in the afternoon
<jjesse> oh cool
<mhb> VoIP and Icecast is available, so you can all tune in and communicate with us via IRC
<jjesse> yay
<mhb> usually, IRC channel is broadcast via a projector
<mhb> so you can listen in and write, for instance.
<jjesse> yay
 * Lure does not find kubuntu-release-schedule on LP... :-(
<mhb> jjesse: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/2008-05-19/index.html
<jjesse> mhb: i am
<mhb> jjesse: there are links for that.
<Lure> mhb: is there any write up of proposal?
<mhb> Lure: hmm, I know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
<Lure> mhb: ok, I recall seeing that paragraph, but I thought there is already some more info
<mhb> Lure: I'll ask Riddell once this talk ends
<Lure> mhb: I do not believe that this is at all possible (to go against ubuntu schedule)
<Lure> mhb: it will just mean we are more unstable
<mhb> Lure: me neither, but someone brought it up
<Lure> mhb: in general I do not see a problem being 1-2 month behind kde release
<Lure> mhb: this gives us some early feedback (both from beta as well as backports for older release)
<mhb> correct.
<Lure> mhb: and I think that kde release dates are not carved in stone yet
<mhb> Keep your opinions warm for the talk.
<mhb> :o)
<Lure> mhb: no time to participte during the session
<nixternal> hehe, than we shall copy and paste :)
 * Lure has almost zero time recently for kubuntu hacking :-(
<mhb> too bad.
<mhb> :o)
<Lure> mhb: yeah, both work and personal life get in trhe way sometime ;-)
<mhb> Lure: I know
<mhb> Lure: I wish my personal life got in the way :o)
<mhb> unfortunately, it's all school now
<seele> mhb: how many more semesters do you have?
<mhb> close to infinite :o)
<mhb> at least 8
<mhb> seele: where are you?
<seele> mhb: my room charging my laptop
<mhb> seele: I've compiled the kgrubeditor and wanted to show it to you, but didn't get the chance
<seele> (and maybe take a nap :D
<mhb> ah
<mhb> good idea.
<mhb> see you around.
<seele> ok.. show it to me later
<mhb> right, no rush...
<Lure> mhb: who else is there at uds?
<Lure> from kubuntu/kde
<Riddell> Lure: there's no specs in launchpad yet
<mhb> Lure: me, ScottK, Riddell (obviously), seele, Tonio_
<mhb> kwwii, if you still count him :o)
 * jdavies failed at coming
<Lure> Riddell: regarding kubuntu-community: I am fine to step down from council as recently have ENOTIME, so feel free to fine better candidates with more involvement (should not be hard)
<mhb> Lure: hmm, it might be a tad harder than you think :o)
<Lure> jdavies: how come?
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh, another one
<Lure> mhb: why?
<mhb> Lure: I'm not much active either these days ... in fact, very few people are.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I just do not have time currently to follow what is going on
<jdavies> Lure: don't have ~180euros for passport
<mhb> jdavies: how come the passport is so freaking expensive?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, i can understand.  i already stepped down
<Lure> I hope it will get better for this cycle, but cannot see it right now
<mhb> jdavies: also, I'm sure we would have figured it somehow, it's money, but not too much.
<jdavies> mhb: best ask: http://tinyurl.com/yowj9m
<mhb> jdavies: "freaking expensive" for a piece of paper
<Lure> mhb: but we have new/old powers in ScottK, apachelogger ...
<Lure> jdavies: you cannot travel to Prague with ID card only?
<jdavies> Lure: don't have one
<Lure> jdavies: you are my hero! true beliver that the only ID he needs is gpg key!
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> I guess he doesn't have one because of a different reason
<mhb> jdavies: but still, you should have come. I feel so young without you
<jdavies> There are no British ID cards ;-)
<Riddell> ...yet
<Lure> mhb: did you need visa this time around? ;-)
<mhb> Lure: no :o) they don't check the public transportation for terrorists here.
 * jdavies -> class
<Lure> jdavies: true that, but you are in spain currently? no id's there?
<jdavies> Lure: those are for nationals only, foreigners get "residence cards"
<mhb> I've got some time on my hands folks
<jdavies> mhb: next time I will ;-)
<mhb> jdavies: right, but then I won't be there :o)
<mhb> :o(
<mhb> most likely.
<mhb> anyways.
<mhb> I've got an hour or two free now, and I need something to keep myself busy with.
<nixternal> I will be at the one in the fall (about time right)
<mhb> Give me something to do, please.
<mhb> all them Kubuntuers disappeared, so here I am, sitting alone and desiring to do some wild Kubuntu hacking or fixing.
<mhb> nobody has a personal favourite bug that they want fixed pretty badly, and it's just an hour of hacking?
<Hobbsee> mhb: fix bugs!
<mhb> please...
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: right, but which ones?
<Hobbsee> mhb: implement the qt firefox stuff
<mhb> qt firefox stuff?
<Hobbsee> mhb: the spec on firefox looking kde-ish still exists, does'nt it?
<Hobbsee> it's been rostered on later
<mhb> I guess so, it should be discussed today.
 * Hobbsee last time thought the discussions ended up in "we want to do this, but have no one to do it, so further discussions are moot"
<mhb> I'm predicting that today, too
<mhb> argh, the API site is c**ppy
<Riddell> mhb: something to do in an hour, find the SRU bugs for kaffeine, kde4libs, kdebase and check the test cases work
<mhb> Riddell: are those distinguishable? Fix commited or something?
<Riddell> mhb: look in the changelog, or hardy-changes
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, checking them.
<mhb> Riddell: why did you remove the DVD Codec install?
<mhb> no explanation in the bug
<Riddell> turns out to be illegal in countries we care about
<mhb> like U.S?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<mhb> I don't care about the guys that won't even let me into their country!
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> jokes aside...
<mhb> I understand, and I really regret that - twas a great thing.
<mhb> Riddell: are you absolutely positive that offering to download a thing from a third party is illegal in those countries?
<Riddell> through a GUI it is
<mhb> it seems kind of absurd to me, like talking about guns would be a crime.
<Riddell> yes, it is
<mhb> Riddell: so all of the codec installation was deleted, or just the DVD part?
<Riddell> no, just the dvdcss bit replaced with a "run this script" dialogue
<mhb> hmm, now where do I get a video DVD :o)
<Riddell> you can just run the command in /usr/share/services/kaffeine_xine-install-dvdcss.desktop
<mhb> Are you sure it should tell me that the DVD is encrypted even though there's no DVD in the drive?
<mhb> the message appears alright, only it should actually appear if and only if a DVD is encrypted and present
<Riddell> well normally that script is only run by kaffeine if it comes across an encrypted dvd
<Riddell> if you run it manually it will lie
<mhb> I don't run it manually.
<mhb> I just clicked on the "Play DVD" button in Kaffeine.
<Riddell> hmm, sounds like you found a bug :)
<mhb> seems like it.
<Riddell> yes, I confirm
 * txwikinger gets out the bugsquasher
<nixternal> same here
<Riddell> however, that's not related to this paticular SRU
<mhb> no, it was there from the start, I guess.
<mhb> Riddell: also, during our Kubuntu Group Hug we discovered with seele that there's no kmilo or equivalent in KDE4.
<nixternal> kmilo isn't being maintained for kde4
<Riddell> yep, needs pondering in the kde4-porting session
<mhb> Riddell: is that a bug or a very strange feature, or nobody bothered to port that yet?
<mhb> ah.
<mhb> just what I thought.
<mhb> well, I need a project for the summer
<Riddell> kmilo died, it doesn't really solve the problem in the right way
<nixternal> Riddell: kmilo was apart of the kde-utils talk recently
<mhb> so this might be a candidate.
<mhb> hmm, that's the first time Adept Notifier actually correctly told me when to reboot a system
<mhb> and I wasn't using Adept for upgrades...
<mhb> nice
<Riddell> seele: is your new phone nokia by any chance?
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, two test cases, two bugs :o)
<Riddell> uh oh
<mhb> Riddell: I've checked the "Cannot Launch Games" bug
<mhb> if you happen to remember it
<Riddell> yep
<mhb> KDE4, when you launch krunner, and try to start apps like "Atlantik" by typing a few letters and clicking on them, it says "KDEInit: Couldn't launch ..."
<mhb> it does exactly that on an unpatched system.
<Riddell> mm, that happens with kde 4 krunner and kde 3 apps, I don't know why
<mhb> the fix, however, fixes it only partially
<mhb> you can launch the application
<mhb> but you still get the same message when you close it
<Riddell> it's an unrelated problem
<Riddell> (I think)
<mhb> also, krunner stays open the whole time
<Riddell> yep
<mhb> OK.
<mhb> but the application launches, so it's only half-broken.
<mhb> hmm, time for a break!
<mhb> afterwards, we do have a session on KDE and Firefox, right?
<Riddell> mhb: please add results to those bug reports then
<mhb> I will, I already submit that kaffeine bug.
<Riddell> mhb: yes, we do seem to, guess we'll see what asac has in mind
<mhb> I'll meet you either there or in the lobby then.
<Riddell> ScottK-uds: question for you on #kde-devel
<Riddell> well, if you know about bulletproof x
<seele> Riddell: motorola
<Hobbsee> manchicken!
<ScottK-uds> Riddell: Joined
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Howdy :)
<ScottK-uds> Riddell: I'll be glad to share what little I know.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: tis the traitor :P
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You say that like it's a bad thing :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: well, in this channel it is :P
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Are saying I shouldn't join?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no.  but they might want you to help out :P
 * Hobbsee is also a traitor, remember
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> and they haven't thrown me out yet
<manchicken> True enough.
<jjesse> wow that was a pain to figure out... antivirus corrupted and messed up network settings
<Nightrose> hmm the stream for the oder room doesn't seem to be the firefox session... - did it get moved to another room?
 * yuriy is wondering the same thing
<yuriy> also it's breaking up a lot
<Nightrose> yea
 * txwikinger can't understand anything on the streams
<jjesse> bummer don't have a chance right now to listen in
<mhb> Nightrose: nope
<mhb> Nightrose: we're in that room
<Nightrose> hmmm- the stream is about kernel stuff I'd say
<Nightrose> :(
<mhb> really?
<ScottK-uds> They combined two rooms to make the server room bigger.  Some stuff got moved around.
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> they can't change room names, can they?
<mhb> try some other channel, then :o)
<ScottK-uds> I'm not sure what they did with the room that got moved.
<Nightrose> well it is hard to say what they are about since the audio is really crappy ;-)
<Nightrose> so listening in and figuring out if it is the right room is kinda hard
<mhb> they're talking about XDG and how GNOME and KDE figures content type
<Nightrose> k will check
<mhb> a bit uninteresting, to be honest
<yuriy> mhb: what room?
<seele> *yawn*
<seele> yuriy: Oder in Suite 2
<mhb> seele: my thought exactly :o)
 * yuriy will try again and see if it doesn't sound like kernel talk this time
<jdavies> mhb: aww
<Nightrose> hmm neither of them is about firefox as far as i can tell
<mhb> jdavies: aww?
<Nightrose> but the first two streams sounds like it is the same session
<Nightrose> meh
<jdavies> mhb: that you won't be there :(
<mhb> jdavies: yeah, well, that's the rule..
<mhb> Nightrose: believe me, invest your time in something else
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> ok
<mhb> Nightrose: did you enjoy Fosscamp?
<mhb> you should have stayed for uds
<Nightrose> i did
<Nightrose> yea :(
<Nightrose> would have loved to
<Nightrose> ah yea - that was pitti talking - so definitely the gues account session on the oder stream
<Nightrose> *guest
<mhb> pitti?
<mhb> hmm, so it's not this one
<Nightrose> yea
<txwikinger> which stream is anything good going on right now?
<Nightrose> txwikinger: rhine might be interesting for you
<txwikinger> what are the times anyway? UTC,or local?
<mhb> local
<txwikinger> Prague is MESZ so UK+1, right
<mhb> MESZ?
<mhb> we call it CEST
<jussi01> where can you get these strams?
<Nightrose> jussi01: see topic
<Nightrose> there are links
<jussi01> Nightrose: ahh... I did look at that, bu thought it was some sort of archive thing :)
<txwikinger> mhb: That is confusing for me... EST or CST :D
<Nightrose> ;-)
<mhb> txwikinger: central european summer time or something
<jdavies> txwikinger: CEST
<txwikinger> mbh: I know... MESZ = Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
<nixternal> 09:38:30 [  twitter] rrr0321: 14 tons of double stuffed oreo's spilled on interstate 80 near Morris, IL. Need a milk truck now
<jdavies> oops, /reads up
<jussi01> sigh... I dont have voip :/
<txwikinger> nixternal: Got milk?
<nixternal> hahaha, that made me lol
<nixternal> almost a rofl
<Nightrose> jussi01: then use the stream ;-)
<Nightrose> although quality is crappy from time to tim
<Nightrose> e
<yuriy> mhb: for bug 218138 is it the same error message?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<yuriy> what you describe sounds like what happens on my laptop with kate
<mhb> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/games/atlantik'.
<yuriy> so that's different because it actually has the right path
<mhb> it does.
<mhb> it launches it.
<mhb> but it won't quit and complains eventually.
<yuriy> mhb: does that happen to you with other applications?
<yuriy> i mean, i think that's a separate problem
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> it may be
<mhb> it happens for every app, as long as you select it from krunner
<mhb> it may be separate.
<mhb> you can't reproduce it?
<mhb> can anyone?
<mhb> with your latest patch
<yuriy> mhb: did it never happen without the patch?
<mhb> not sure now.
<mhb> The bug you wrote about was there.
<mhb> but I didn't check for this one.
<yuriy> hmm I can't reproduce that problem right now either, but I know I've run into it before
<Nightrose> yay - now the streams are gone :(
<yuriy> bug 225783 could be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225783 in kde4libs "launching kate 3.0.3 from plasma icon or konqueror gives a warning message on exit (KDE 4.0.3, Kubuntu 8.04)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225783
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i told you about the .hidden/...deskt1op showing up in kickoff problem with neon right? I just saw that dragon player has the same problem here
<mhb> hmm, now it gets interesting
<jjesse> yay?
<mhb> some firefox folks talking about Firefox eventually supporting Qt
<mhb> so you could build FF with Qt support without the GTK deps.
<jjesse> that owould be nice
<yuriy> ah yes indeed that would be interesting
 * vorian waves
<yuriy> plenty of requests for that, and some info here: http://blog.vlad1.com/2008/05/06/well-isnt-that-qt/
 * yuriy wishes the stream worked
<mhb> the sessions ends now
<mhb> next Kubuntu in Desktop
 * jjesse wishes he was there
<txwikinger> which room?
<mhb> check it out for yourself :o)
<txwikinger> :p
 * yuriy thinks shifting the release schedule away from Ubuntu is a terrible idea. but maybe something good to discuss would be how well our freeze dates fit with the KDE release schedule
<fdoving> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi fdoving
<jjesse> afternoon everyone
<fdoving> Riddell: hi. about bug 222041 - gentoo have a simpler way to do this. and i think it's the same issue. http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186028 - simple patch to /usr/bin/kdeeject which is a bash script. - i belive the change we have in -proposed for hardy should be dropped, and this implemented.
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 186028 in KDE "kde (hal) "unmounted but not ejected" error unless in disk group" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222041 in kdebase "unmounting a usb stick gives a stupid error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222041
<fdoving> and this should probably be pushed upstream too, as it needs to be fixed by everyone.
<Riddell> fdoving: we can't change features in -proposed, it's minimal bugfixes only
<fdoving> Riddell: ok, this is that. the other "fix" breaks more than it fixes.
<Riddell> and we can't push upstream, KDE 3 is long since frozen, else we'd have done it forever
<Riddell> s/forever/ages ago/
<fdoving> kdebase got a change 5 weeks ago :)
<Riddell> I don't know if there is going to be a 3.5.10 anyway
<Riddell> what's the advantage of the gentoo script?
<Riddell> seele: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDS-Intrepid/PragueTips
<fdoving> it ejects with HAL instead of /usr/bin/eject - which our kdeeject tries to.
<fdoving> and that is the proper way, as we mount with HAL and don't give permissions to eject with /usr/bin/eject.-
<Riddell> proofreaders: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuReleaseSchedule
<Nightrose> Riddell: amarok 1.4.9.1 is not backported to gutsy yet it seems - we had a few requests - any reasons for it not being backported?
<Nightrose> (besides time)
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: Is there a gusty-backports bug?
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: have not checked
<Riddell> Nightrose: I can't say I care about backporting to releases before the current stable version.  if someone wants to do it or ask the backports team that's fine
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> it would need the media-ipod patch removed I'd imagine
<Nightrose> yea
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: If someone will file a bug in gutsy-backports and test that it builds/installs/runs on Gutsy, just ping me with the bug number and I can approve it/upload it with the diff.
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: ok will do
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> kwwii: drinking bof at 7:30 with tonio
<Nightrose> *lol* that's waht we call it now?
<Riddell> better than a smoking bof
<Nightrose> ;-) true
<Riddell> most unhealthy
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> Riddell: about the spec "of having our own publicity not lose in the Ubuntu release" sounds strange to me - not sure though
<mhb> hello"
<mhb> hello!
<Nightrose> heya mhb
<jjesse> hello :)
<mhb> home at last
<jjesse> yay for home
<mhb> jjesse: not so yay
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: no bug so far - will tell the next one who asks to do it and provide a package
<mhb> it was fun at the UDS, but now I have to learn until midnight :o)
<jjesse> bummer,but with the amount i travel, being at home is always a yay
<mhb> jjesse: that's true
<Riddell> mhb: good to meet you mhb, good luck studying
<Riddell> mhb: you're not in tomorrow right?
<mhb> Riddell: I am
<mhb> Riddell: my exam is at 17:40
<mhb> so I guess I'm there morning and early afternoon
<mhb> wednesday I'm gone
<mhb> one exam in the morning and one in the afternoon
<ryanakca> mhb: pong?
<mhb> ryanakca: early enough :o)
<mhb> Riddell: I assume I'll be there for the Kubuntu talks, then lunch, then gone
<mhb> Riddell: but it might change.
<mhb> Riddell: nice to meet you, too... all of you!
<mhb> such great people
<mhb> ryanakca: I wanted to ask about the website
<Riddell> mhb: groovy
<ryanakca> mhb: yes... we're still patiently waiting on the overworked sysadmins...
<mhb> ryanakca: ah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: question is, where do these files come from anyway
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have no idea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, did you get me a new brain in prague?
<apachelogger> I pretty much b0rked the old one today
<Nightrose> nope ;-)
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> 6 hours economics was just too much
<apachelogger> I was able to sleep in the afternoon after 6 cups o coffee
<apachelogger> horrible
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<Nightrose> how did it work out?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> there is reason to hope though
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> I was pretty good in accounting, business economics wasn't that awesome though
<Nightrose> bah - I am sure you rocked ;-)
<apachelogger> we'll see
<apachelogger> gotta continue learning on german and french
<apachelogger> cya
<Nightrose> good luck
<Nightrose> and cya
<uga> Riddell: you should always carry a tripod with you to avoid blurry shots ;)
<yuriy> ohh 4 months *after* ubuntu
<jjesse> yuriy: what are you tlking about?
<yuriy> jjesse: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuReleaseSchedule
<jjesse> wouldn't it be a pain to change the sync of kubuntu from ubuntu/
<yuriy> jjesse: read the bottom part, decided against it
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> been swamped w/ confrence calls yet again, wish i could particpate more :(
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: Sounds good.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-20
 * seele yawns
<seele> ugh.. should go to bed.. but it's only 19:50 home time!
<nixternal> oi
<Hobbsee> oi back!
<nixternal> hopefully I have a new job! woohoo
<Hobbsee> woot!
 * Hobbsee should apply for a new job
<nixternal> this new job would probably take a ton of my free time away :(
<Jucato> nixternal: free time to work on Kubuntu? :(
<nixternal> but it is hacking on Red Hat/CentOS, and possibly Foresight and Ubuntu to create an application/appliance for customers
<nixternal> Jucato: would be slim, very slim
 * Jucato sobs
<Jucato> what would Kubuntu do without you?
<nixternal> be successful :)
<Jucato> good. just asking :)
<nixternal> heh, I don't do anything anyways but open my big mouth
<Jucato> never underestimate the power of an opened big mouth :D
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> specially one that spits out docs and release notes :)
<nixternal> docs and release notes are easy to do
<Jucato> so easy no one wants to do them ;)
<nixternal> hehe, so true
 * vorian waves
<daskReech> seele: If awake i'd be privvie to talk to you
<daskReech> nixternal: hi
<daskReech> Bah
 * daskReech doesn't feel like talking about nixternal whiles he be out tonight 
<daskReech> Nightrose: ping
<mhb_uds> good morning!
 * mhb_uds is the house
<mhb> hmm, another buggie
<mhb> with the latest KDE4 packages, knotify4 seems to often decide to eat 101% of the CPU until you kill it
<mhb> anyone experienced that?
<daskReech> No I've normally just had it die by itself
<daskReech> Plasma takes up like 25% of the CPU though
<mhb> daskReech: have you managed to get rid of that?
<daskReech> mhb: Not once I start using Firefox
<daskReech>  it pops up right after that
<mhb> does it.
<daskReech> Yeah But I have other stuff I'm more worried about
<daskReech> Like passwords not working
<mhb> I wonder where our incomprehensibly speaking leader is
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: latest KDE4 packages are version..?
<mhb> not sure.
<Artemis_Fowl> 4.1 or 4.0.x series?
<mhb> 4.0.x
<mhb> Riddell: ah, here you are.
<mhb> Riddell: good morning, sir
<Riddell> mhb: ahoy there
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: oh, by the way
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: ?
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: I compiled the kgrubeditor
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: it's not as nice as in the screenshots
<mhb> it doesn't have any icons
<Artemis_Fowl> at all?
<mhb> let me do a screen of my own
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: did you make install it?
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: http://mhb.ath.cx/tmp/kgrubeditor.jpeg
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: no, no make install.
<mhb> it's not able to find its data if it's not installed?
<Riddell> that's pretty common
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: it looks for its icons under KStandardDirs, its rc file etc
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: btw ugly screenshot indeed :P
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: ugly as in my fault or yours? it's the latest code
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: ugly as it has no icons/toolbars etc
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: installing it improved that.
<Artemis_Fowl> hopefully
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: only the main view is as it ought to be(according to the wireframes)
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: by the way - I don't like the wizard editor much
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: I'm not much fond of wizards
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: if you used it for a 100th time, it gets bothersome
<Artemis_Fowl> :| seele has the same opinion. she said it would be ok to release with it and see if anyone at all uses it
<Artemis_Fowl> if not then bye-bye
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: if you think people might like it, then ok
<mhb> I don't, but you're the author :o)
<Artemis_Fowl> actually the reason I keep it is because it is documented
<Artemis_Fowl> even if a user doesn't know anything about makeactive let's say, he can quickly understand its use
<Artemis_Fowl> but I can't fit such info in the quick editor
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway. we will see
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: another suggestion
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: which I might implement later, but no time ATM
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: you might want to consider on startup, creating a "pre-kgrubeditor" backup
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: it does
<mhb> oh, does it?
<mhb> that's terrific
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: good work then :o)
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: it has the same name with the original file plus a _original suffix
<Artemis_Fowl> this backup is created for every file that is accessed for the first time
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: it will be used in the future in the "Defaults" button which appears in the SystemSettings
<Artemis_Fowl> at least that's what seele told me
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: hmm, that might be a bit radical
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: because when I set defaults, I really don't mean "forget all my menu.lst changes in the past three years"
<Artemis_Fowl> y I know
<mhb> I mean - I want my wallpaper reset, but that's all :o)
<Artemis_Fowl> you could talk about it with seele
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, this single sign on seems like the big thing in ibex
<mhb> Riddell: I guess we'd make users happy if we supported it in the same release ubuntu does
<ScottK-uds> What is it?
 * ScottK-uds is in community this morning.
<mhb> Riddell: have you thought about that?
<mhb> (I'm sure you have, I just wonder if you got a plan)
<mhb> ScottK-uds: it's about having a "ubuntu.net" account, which stores your encrypted password wallet, so you'll be able to easily migrate your user from a freshly installed computer to a new one.
<mhb> ScottK-uds: or that's how I understand it
<ScottK-uds> Interesting.
<ScottK-uds> Yes.  I think we should support that in the same release Ubuntu does.
<mhb> at first sight, it doesn't look that impossible to create
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<daskReech> You mean an OpenID ?
<mhb> daskReech: a bit, but not exactly
<mhb> daskReech: I mean having a remote secure place where you can easily store your Jabber account info, Facebook info, Flickr info, Google account info, etc.
<ScottK-uds> Do we know who is doing the Ubuntu implementation?
<mhb> ScottK-uds: I don't think they've discussed the implementation yet
<ScottK-uds> OK.
<Riddell> Tonio_: rebonjour
<mhb> ScottK-uds: they just talk about the functionality and structure of the data storage
<Riddell> mhb: I've not had much chance to think about it, and I don't have much of a plan (but then neither does ubuntu have a plan as such)
<Tonio_> Riddell: where are you?
<Riddell> Tonio_: desktop room
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've been searching for you for 45 nutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah oki
<mhb> Riddell: no, that's what UDS is about, isn't it?
<mhb> Riddell: about devising a plan
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wasn't sure that one was concerning us
<Riddell> mhb: yep
<mhb> Tonio_: it turns out it does
 * mhb is there, too
<ScottK-uds> I going to go to the distributed development session now just for self-defense so they don't shove bzr down my throat.
<mhb> hmm, so it's a good time to check out the kwallet code
<mhb> I also remember some Suse patch (who would have guessed?) that allowed to sign on your kwallet if your password to the account was the same as the kwallet password
<mhb> Riddell: do you happen to know if that one made it upstream?
<Riddell> mhb: it has not, I remember it being talked about, although I haven't come across the patch
<Riddell> mhb: although that does sound like most of the desktop integration with ubuntu.net, otherwise it seems to just be another web site service
<mhb> right, the only thing we'd need to implement is the syncing with ubuntu.net
<mhb> well, we also need to wait to find out how they are going to offer the ubuntu.net account to the user
<mhb> I don't assume it's going to be exported anywhere by default
<mhb> and I need to get more familiar with the kwallet structure
<mhb> Riddell: how much do you need to do to go from an empty wallet and empty kopete to kopete with your accounts configured correctly?
<mhb> that's more or less what the synchronization tool is supposed to do
<Riddell> mhb: currently or with ubuntu.net?
<Riddell> it's just a file in ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<mhb> Riddell: I mean even if you have no Kopete configured, information in that file will get your account(s) signed on?
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<mhb> hmm, that's interesting
<mhb> I have to try that.
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, I guess there's some misinformation in what I said.
<mhb> Riddell: say I have a fresh install. I click "sync with my ubuntu.net account" and I expect kopete to have all my jabber accounts
<mhb> which is unfortunately not only the kwallet information at the moment
<Riddell> hmm, right
<mhb> Riddell: perhaps we might want to ask in a KDE mailing list about it, to see if there'd be a chance of changing the position of the data, but I'm afraid that won't be possible
<Riddell> mhb: which data, and why?
<mhb> well, forget it
<Riddell> at fosscamp lubos did say he'd work on unifying kwallet and gnome keyring, which might be related
<mhb> user account data
<mhb> user accounts data, I mean from konqueror, kopete, kontact ... currently they're spread throughout all the kde configuration files
<mhb> passwords stored in one place, but just those.
<Riddell> I doubt there'll be a need to move config stuff, if this single sign on gets used for anything other than web data there will need to be a local app which writes the local config files, and that can be adapted for kde
 * Artemis_Fowl just commited the latest changes
<mhb> yes, but since all of the user account data is spread throughout the applications, that parser will get really complex
<mhb> in the end, it might happen that the app is even writing the same information in multiple files just because the apps aren't told to look in the same place for the same info
<mhb> I hope I make *some* sense
<Riddell> not super complex, it's just text files, Tm_T will be doing something similar for migration assitant
<Riddell> you certainly do
<mhb> no, at this scale it's still simple, however, if duplications happen, we might want to suggest to KDE to store user accounts information in one file, perhaps. Not sure.
<mhb> the only downside of that script is our time, and it's not too much time, so I'm totally fine with writing those scripts.
<mhb> however, it may get a bit nasty because the script has to both check if the information isn't already there, in a different way perhaps, and then write them
<mhb> it has to be pretty smart to avoid duplicate information (say the user forgot to use his ubuntu.net account, so he inserted that information into kopete by hand, then wanted to sync up)
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I don't know how this would work on the client side (I don't think anyone does), it could be the apps themsevles get patched to talk to ubuntu.net, which would be more tricky
<mhb> I would prefer the other way
<mhb> reading configuration files gets tricky, but it's still not impossible, and it creates no overhead.
<Riddell> yep
<mhb> if I had a vote in this discussion, I'd go for the configuration file parser and a window in systemsettings for you to select what you want to sync and use
<mhb> of course, it gets more complex than that, but I'd avoid patching the apps
<mhb> Riddell: are they going to purchase the ubuntu.net service?
<mhb> Riddell: I mean - is it going to be free or paid?
<Riddell> mhb: they being users?
<Riddell> both I expect
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> main services for free, others could be revenue generating
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, right. I hope stuff like syncing any number of computers won't be paid
<\sh> ubuntu.net?
<mhb> yes
<\sh> and what should that be?
<Riddell> mhb: I doubt it
<Riddell> \sh: oh do keep up :)
<mhb> Riddell: too many negatives... you meant that it will be free, or paid?
<Riddell> mhb: I doubt syncing anything will cost money
<mhb> that'd be great
<mhb> Apple is offering a similar service called .mac I think
<\sh> Riddell, in the moment this is difficult...but give me a pointer to read
<mhb> but it's paid, so good for those apple lovers, but nothing for me
<Riddell> \sh: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/oder.ogg.m3u :)
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think ubuntu.net will provide services itself in the way mac.com does, mostly just a gateway to other people's services, maybe ubuntu branded ones
<mhb> Riddell: right, .mac is offering quite a lot more, online backups, web space and stuff. But they also offer the syncing (AFAIK) which got me so interested in ubuntu.net.
<\sh> Riddell, distributed development?
<mhb> heh, the icecasts are mixed yet again
<Riddell> \sh: hmm, no http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/volga.ogg.m3u
<Riddell> mhb: just me is mixed up :)
<\sh> Riddell, grmpf ;I)
<mhb> Riddell: ah
<\sh> oh single signon...my loleby topic during lycos ;)
<\sh> and we started to think about that, during breezy imho when for the first time the name "telepathy" was mentioned ;)
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/IM/DesktopIntegrationSIPIM?action=show&redirect=MOTUIM%2FDesktopIntegrationSIPIM that was the first part of it
<mhb> Riddell: well, at least I've got a task to do during this week - finding out what apps might be affected by ubuntu.net and what the corresponding config files look like
<mhb> finally :o)
<Riddell> seele: awake?
<larsivi> kde4-desktop didn't work very well ...
<larsivi> and how to roll back the install of all kubuntu-kde4-desktop packages ?
<mhb> larsivi: try removing the kde4 libraries, all will go with it
<larsivi> or at least, how can I have alt+f2 work again in kde3 :P
<larsivi> the main problem with kde4 (after my 5 min session) is that it totally ignores my X settings, trying to fit the desktop into the size of my laptop (lvds) screen onto my external flat panel
<larsivi> this is something that is handled out of the box in kde3
<larsivi> also system settings in kde4 appear to be able to rectify this, but "apply" is greyed out
<larsivi> also there were no background for kdm
<larsivi> *Was
<mhb> larsivi: you know what to do (file bugs)
<jussi01> mhb: do you know if there is a how-to-rollback kde4 page somewhere?
<mhb> don't know of one
 * jussi01 would like to add a factoid, as it gets asked often by beginners who think -  yeah, lets get te latest and greatest kde!
<larsivi> mhb: I did - for kde3 ;) back when xorg came with xrandr 1.2 - seems to be the exact same issue
<mhb> it might be good, but only for hardy - intrepid probbly won't have a KDE3 desktop anyway
<jussi01> mhb: true
<Nightrose> larsivi: i will fix the backgroud issue as soon as the new qt4 packages are build
<Nightrose> it is on my lost
<Nightrose> the greyed out apply button is a upstream problem: not yet implemented
<Nightrose> *list
<larsivi> Nightrose: right
<jussi01> mhb: would you be able to tell me fairly secifically, what the "recomended" way to remove kde4 would be? I think Ill go write that page - or at least a how to on the forums.
<jussi01> specifically*
<larsivi> I did remove the kde4-libraries, and got a slew of other packages with it - seems like about 20+ were not uninstalled by that though
<mhb> jussi01: hmm, I haven't done that, but I guess removing the most basic kde4libs would remove all the packages.
<mhb> the packagers might know more, I'm just a newbie when it comes to how the packages are named
<jussi01> mmm...
<jussi01> Ill corner apachelogger or someone when they come in. (or Riddell ;D )
<awen-> larsivi: if you installed the kubuntu-kde4-desktop metapackage ... just remove that package again and do a apt-get autoremove
<awen-> that will remove most of it at least
<seele> Riddell: sorry.. i was up too late working
<mhb> seele: indeed :o)
<seele> mhb: hey now.. i really was!
<Riddell> seele: phew, just so long as you weren't lying in a drunken stupor somewhere :)
<seele> Riddell: hehe, dont worry
<mhb> seele: I know you were, it had to be really too late
<seele> mhb: it was only 7PM my time, so it was pretty easy to stay up
<mhb> ah
<mornfall> yuriy: When you get up, could you pull changes in adept and try it out?
<mornfall> I still don't have visualisation of the .desktop files, but if you run it as ".../adept installer", you'll get a group list like in old installer.
<mornfall> yuriy: I just use normal package view for now inside.
<mornfall> yuriy: (The search starts when you hit enter, and it's case sensitive and only looks in short descriptions... that needs fixing, too...)
<mornfall> yuriy: But would be nice if you could give it a go.
<larsivi> awen-: ah, thanks
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ping
 * Artemis_Fowl will pong seele when he finishes his lunch :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ah damn.. it's lunchtime for us now though :)
<seele> Riddell: printing-architecture@lists.linux-foundation.org
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: mhb was interested in seeing your latest version of the GRUB editor, but your ppa hasn't been updated
<Artemis_Fowl> ppa?
<flaccid> there is a grub editor?
 * flaccid would love to check that out
<Jucato> flaccid: you're quite late
<flaccid> late at what sorry
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: you meant SVN?
<Tonio_> Riddell: where are you now ?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: personal packaging?  i thought that is where he got it but maybe not
<Tonio_> Riddell: anything interesting for us ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: main talks
<Riddell> Tonio_: mobile talk now, jockey in 30 mins
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: he compiled from SVN. we spoke in the morning and the issue was resolved. he failed to properly install it
<Artemis_Fowl> but he fixed it eventually
<seele> ok cool
<Jucato> flaccid: late at the news :)
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/myfiles?folder_id=87243 take a look at the more recent screenshots
<flaccid> i always am br0 :)
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: (recent = higher screenshot number)
<Jucato> class KGrubEditor : publick QGrubEditor
<Jucato> >:)
<flaccid> oh i have to register with hotlink
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: my mistake
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: one minute
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, oki ;)
<Tonio_> jokey's interesting, I'll be there
<Jucato> oooh Tonio_'s here :)
<Tonio_> hey Jucato
<jdavies> Tonio_: nice cloak
<Tonio_> Jucato: sorry for not beeing there recently, but I went through hudge personal problems
<Tonio_> ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: no problem. I wasn't around much either hahaha :)
<Jucato> and looks like nixternal won't be around much once he gets his job :(
<Jucato> jdavies: nice nick
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: latest screenshots: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/browse/artemisfowl2007/87243_tA4In/page3
<flaccid> ah thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: did you need anything else?
<flaccid> hmmmmm nice... if it works then its a milestone!
<Artemis_Fowl> flaccid: it does :)
<jdavies> Jucato: comes with no extra charge
<flaccid> well full kudos to yourself and/or other devs...
<flaccid> it truly is something that users have needed for years
<Jucato> flaccid: it's a "port" of Artemis' QGrubEditor (in kde-apps.org)
<flaccid> ah rightio
<flaccid> there are only a few guis for admin that are left that are needed
<flaccid> i guess the main one is sufficient dual display
<Jucato> has been working on it for months afaik, then seele helped with the usability aspects :)
<flaccid> the problem there is not the gui but the other variables
<flaccid> working on what sorry jucy
 * Jucato finds displays, X, and specially dual/twin head setups very dodgy
<Jucato> oh.. I meant to say "he has been working..."
<flaccid> working on grub editor?
<Jucato> well at least on porting it to KDE 4
<flaccid> yeah the restricted drivers support for randr is the main problem i guess
<flaccid> coolio
<Jucato> afaik qgrubeditor has been around a bit longer
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> true i guess i didn't come across it
<Jucato> (me too :P)
<flaccid> ya. like if the file sharing snap in is made sufficient and then dual display. then i reckon most of the desktop wants are covered
<Riddell> Tonio_: jockey up
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
 * yuriy is curious about the results of the kde4 porting meeting
<Riddell> yuriy: mostly a list of things that need worked on, I'll write it up later today
<yuriy> oh, is there another meeting for what to do with kde3?
<Nightrose> who were the people who wanted to work on nightly kde builds?
<Riddell> mm, don't know if anyone has voluntered for nightly build
<Riddell> yuriy: that was kubuntu-version, which has a politely retire policy
<Nightrose> Riddell: there were a few pople interested and right now we are talking about using neon to do it
<Nightrose> 2 people are in so far
<Riddell> proofreaders, yuriy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<nixternal> Riddell: looks good, except for "Our marketing will follow that this release is an upgrade for those who want the latest news release, but may not be suitable for those who do not want to put up with some rough edges."
<nixternal> that is bad marketing
<Riddell> nixternal: got a more subtle wording?  there will still be regressions with KDE 4.1
<xerosis> Riddell: "want the latest news release" s/news/new?
<Riddell> xerosis: fixed, thanks
<nixternal> even with "regressions" we shouldn't hilight them in marketing honestly
<nixternal> ooh, glad I didn't register for Ubuntu Live...looks like it is cancelled
<Riddell> nixternal: where's that announced?
<nixternal> hasn't been announced, but they sent emails out to the speakers telling them it is cancelled
<Riddell> nixternal: you were a speaker?
<nixternal> don't know if you read ubuntu users planet or not...that is where I have seen it thus far..and someone asked just a bit ago in #ubuntu-devel
<nixternal> Riddell: no
<Riddell> right
<seele> cancelled?
<seele> hum.. isn't it part of linux world or something?
<nixternal> oscon
<seele> right
<Riddell> some talks will be moved to oscon
<seele> maybe oscon didn't have enough talk submissions?
<Riddell> yes.  I expect that'll be it.  :)
<seele> weird.. i dont remember a cfp extension or anything
<Riddell> seele: seen Tonio?
<seele> Riddell: he went up to his room after the lightening talks :-/
<Riddell> ooh la la
<Hobbsee> seele: did he look grey?
<Hobbsee> (again)
<seele> grey?
<seele> pallid?
<Jucato> Gnome?
<Hobbsee> we found he vanished in sevilla for a while, because he caught the conference flu.
<Jucato> oh wait, that's brown
<seele> Hobbsee: ah no, but it is something else
<seele> blue maybe, not grey
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> green?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee  btw :P
<Jucato> and seele  of course :)
 * seele waves.
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: shouldn't you be asleep?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: er, yes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's that mailman admin script you use?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: listadmin.
<Riddell> seele: going on this tour?
<ScottK-uds> Riddell: I'm planning on coming.
<seele> Riddell: maybe.. i'll be down in 5 minutes to see if they are still going
<Riddell> groovy, if this wiki page ever saves I'll be able to go and put my laptop away
<seele> Riddell: where you be?
<Riddell> seele: the foyer is the meeting area
<seele> is that on 3 or ground?
<Riddell> ground
<Riddell> critiques, proofreaders: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidKDE4Porting
 * yuriy reading
<moope1> hi yall,
<moope1> I have installed adobe reader and have xpdf but none of them have registered with firefox 3 that they can open pdfs
<moope1> a) how do I fix
<moope1> and b) can you fix
 * seele heads downstairs
<moope1> c) is this your problem?
<yuriy> moope1: #kubuntu for support please
<yuriy> Riddell: we're using PackageKit AND Adept?
<yuriy> is Ubuntu moving to PackageKit then?
<Jucato> ooh that's going to be painful :)
<moope1> yuriy: I know, I was just a little annoyed that it didnt do it out of the tin, I was hoping to understand why, hence you guys
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi.
<mornfall> yuriy: Howdy?
<yuriy> hi mornfall. doing well how are you?
<mornfall> Have you seen my message from (your) early morning?
<yuriy> i haven't had a chance to try the changes yet, but yes i read the messages
<mornfall> Ok.
<mornfall> I'm studying for exams. :).
<yuriy> mornfall: if you have a minute, I've been meaning to bounce an idea off you
<yuriy> Riddell: so do we know that pardus's tools are ported to KDE4?
<jussi01> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): provides a software installation daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 123 kB, installed size 596 kB
<mornfall> yuriy: Go on.
<yuriy> mornfall: what do you think of a Strigi based package index?
<yuriy> with the idea being that you have the package manager application, but then you can also have neat little features like say you search for firefox in kickoff and you don't have it installed, it can show up anyway with the option to install. or something similar with whatever desktop search interface ends up in kde4
<mornfall> yuriy: We have tossed that idea at fosscamp, actually.
<mornfall> yuriy: Jos (of Strigi) promised he'll take a look, IIRC. It should be possible to plug the xapian index into strigi in fact.
<mornfall> yuriy: So we don't have to go through strigi in adept at all, just those that use strigi could see the data.
<mornfall> yuriy: And then maybe call adept if they want to do something about it...
<mornfall> (Through some clever mimeptype hacking.)
<yuriy> oh good. i'm not crazy
<yuriy> but I was thinking instead of xapian
<yuriy> originally I thought of it because it seemed strange to me to use another indexing system for adept when we have strigi in KDE
<jussi01> can someone breifly explain package kit to me? (if you have min)
<yuriy> jussi01: http://www.packagekit.org/pk-intro.html
<mornfall> yuriy: But you see, the xapian index is used by other tools as well and is outside of adept, really.
<mornfall> yuriy: So in fact, *not* using that one is duplicating effort.
<mornfall> (We would have two indices of the same data.)
<mornfall> Reading the xapian one in strigi would really be the best solution, IMHO.
<yuriy> mornfall: what other tools use the xapian index?
<yuriy> the package wasn't even in Ubuntu before at all
<mornfall> At least goplay and ept-cache do.
<yuriy> !info goplay
<ubottu> goplay (source: goplay): Debian game browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-1build1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 668 kB
<jussi01> yuriy: thanks
<jussi01> mornfall: btw, will there be a new version of adept in your repo soon?
<mornfall> jussi01: What would soon mean? :)
<mornfall> I need to fix some bugs and then maybe alpha5 would be due.
<jussi01> mornfall: soon... :P
<mornfall> But I'm not sure when I will have time to fix those.
<yuriy> i forgot to bring my power cord so i'm not going to be able to test adept [your] today
<mornfall> No problem, I won't really have much time for anything this week. And next week I'm in Berlin, when I'll hopefully have *some* hacking time, but not much of it can go to Adept, either.
<jussi01> mornfall: nice either way. I still cant get it to start/work :/
<mornfall> jussi01: Ah, you didn't follow instructions, since I gave you only deb-line.
<mornfall> jussi01: Run sudo update-apt-xapian-index and try again.
<jussi01> aaaaahhhhh
<jussi01> mornfall: ok, I dod that, then what? I still dont have an adept_manager, although adept-manager is installed and up to date???
<mornfall> jussi01: dpkg -L adept-manager, please
<jussi01> mornfall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13522/
<mornfall> jussi01: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/adept_manager
<mornfall> jussi01: Run that, through [kde]sudo.
<jussi01> heh... now you make me feel stupid
<mornfall> Pff : - ).
<mornfall> No worry.
<mornfall> Anyway, --> home.
<mornfall> Laters.
<jussi01> see you
<mooper> Hi, I just selected a load of pictures and chose compress. It kicked off a process for each picture making many archives with one file in each.
<mooper> rather unexpected and annoying
<smarter> mooper: what file browser did you use? (konqueror3/dolphin3/konqueror4/dolphin4)
<mooper> smarter: dolphin
<mooper> dolphin3
<mooper> or rather dolphin 0.9.2
<mooper> fixed in 4?
<smarter> don't know, I'm testing right now
<mooper> smarter, also zip files with weird filenames get created
<mooper> ziD3FW5w and zigbeRn9
<smarter> it works with konqueror, but I can't figure what .desktop file it's using
<mooper> How come the default was switched to dolphin?
<smarter> cause it's easier and stuff like that
<mooper> sure, I think its a bit better
<mooper> so should I file a bug thingy?
<smarter> yep
<jussi01> !bug | mooper
<ubottu> mooper: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mooper> smarter, jussi01
<mooper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/185795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185795 in dolphin "Ark compression with dolphin bad configured." [Undecided,New]
<jussi01> :)
<mooper> Was already there
<awen-> ScottK: I'm preparing an update to kde-guidance to upload to intrepid ... but at least som of the changes is SRU material, but I'm wondering how much is reasonable to go in: http://awen.dk/packages/changelog ... the kubuntu_32_ patch at least, but what else?
<daskReech> seele: ping
<daskReech> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> daskReech: pong
<Nightrose> how  can I help you today? ;-)
<daskReech> Hugs!
<daskReech> Naw I'm kidding
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Nightrose hugs daskReech 
<daskReech>  today isn't hugsday
<Nightrose> not?
<Nightrose> damn
 * daskReech stores up hugs :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<daskReech> Fine I'll pay ya back with interest
<Nightrose> haha
<daskReech> You mentioned in your blog about having a note to file bugs upstream
<daskReech>  how would that work?
<Nightrose> hmmm that was just some random brainstorming but what i thought of was:
<Nightrose> ask the reporter if what he is reporting is a wish or a real bug
<Nightrose> if he says it is a wish you would ask him if it is maybe better filed in the upstream bugtracker at >link> since they are the people who really develop features
<Nightrose> i it is a ubuntu specific wish or he/she is not sure it could still be filed in launchpad
<Nightrose> *if
<Nightrose> maybe with a nice note explaining the difference between the distro and upstream projects
<Nightrose> there might be better ways but that was what I came up with in the train ;-)
<daskReech> Yeah but.. there are a >lot< of upstream
<daskReech> is this directly related to Kubuntu ?
<Nightrose> we already know the upstream bugracker for a lot of projects
<daskReech> so if it's a Kubutnu wish then pop to KDE or handle here?
<Nightrose> yea
<Nightrose> as I wrote in my blog I have no idea if the whole problem is specific to ubuntu
<Nightrose> it is just the only distro i actiely triage bugs for
<Nightrose> +v
<daskReech> so it would be more or less what are you here to report about ? *check to see if we have a upstream link for that* Why are you reporting? *check to see if it makes sense to interrupt* -- *inform the user* Ok please continue
<Nightrose> right
<daskReech> icky :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<daskReech> I hate website wizards
<Nightrose> hehe
<daskReech> esp if you are someone who files a lot of bugs
<daskReech> lots of waiting for redundant loading
 * Nightrose just set up irssi-notifier
<Nightrose> love it
<daskReech> Though I guess You can have a (I know I know damnit!) button
<Nightrose> daskReech: yea that is a problem - but we have a wizard already anyway
<Nightrose> haha right
<daskReech> Man I so underutilize irssi
<Nightrose> :P
<daskReech> I basically use it to connect
<daskReech> How do i get irssi to notify me if someone says my name
<daskReech> right now it only does it if the sentence starts with my name
<daskReech> that and people keep calling me das instead of daskReech >_o
<Nightrose>  /hilight
<Nightrose> and /help hilight
<daskReech> I've gotten that far :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<daskReech> I dunno though should there be a wiki page that explains upstream vs nowstream ?
<daskReech> then we could justlink to that
<daskReech> Imagine. A wiki page that works across Ubuntu releases and isn't obsolete in 4 months :)
<Nightrose> hmm i doubt a lot of people would read that
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> it has to be a short note on the bug report page
<Nightrose> otherwise noone will read it
<Nightrose> some don't even read those
<Nightrose> daskReech: http://blog.ufsoft.org/2007/05/10/irssi-notification if you want to give it a try
<daskReech> yeh I guess
<awen-> ScottK: the package for intrepid is here, when you have time to look at it: http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<daskReech> What was the Bug Number Zero UDS talk for?
<daskReech> and how did Firefox ->kde integration go ?
<daskReech> Spel Chockers
<daskReech> Ha ha ha
<nixternal> man, you want to see a great talk that includes some funniness about spell checkers, you gotta see mako's talk on errors...great stuff
<daskReech> where is it?
<nixternal> haven't seen it online, just live and in person
<daskReech> you mean in persin
<daskReech> clearly
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> so, wish me luck tomorrow, and please choose good people for the Kubuntu Council
<mhb> see you!
<daskReech> :-)
<jdavies> mhb: where are you going?
<mhb> jdavies: take a guess
<mhb> jdavies: what could be important enough that I have to skip a conference that is very relevant to me?
<jdavies> mhb: exams? Seems to be the rage
<mhb> jdavies: right!
<jdavies> yeah, I have the same
<mhb> I've had one today and more is to come tomorrow.
<jdavies> and so does everyone else appartently
<nosrednaekim> hey....what am I signed up for this session.... that I apparently didn't attend
<nosrednaekim> at 12
<nixternal> Jucato: I just showed my x the picture of Jorge and I...she is dying right now :)
<nosrednaekim> how do use the SIP stuff?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I use Twinkle
<ScottK-uds> nosrednaekim: Don't worry.  We assigned you all the actions.
<nixternal> fairly straight forward if you want to use it for the VoIP sessions at UDS
<nosrednaekim> ScottK-uds: crap... I don't know what that means but it sounds bad :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats what I meant nixternal
<ScottK-uds> nosrednaekim: It's fine.  We talked about what we are going to do for Intrepid, not who would do it....
<nosrednaekim> oh :)
<nixternal> ScottK-uds: what was the outcome of the staggering release stuff with Kubuntu?
<nixternal> please say rejected
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: should I do direct IP to IP connection in twinkle?
 * nixternal clicks heels and mumbles "there's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home!"
<nosrednaekim> ScottK-uds: ahhh wonderful :)
<ScottK-uds> nixternal: We ain't doing it.
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I think that is right
<nixternal> rock on!
<ScottK-uds> nixternal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuReleaseSchedule
<seele> not doing what?
<Riddell> evening all
<seele> (i guess i could look at the wiki page :P)
<nosrednaekim> hello Riddell
<seele> ah ok.. nothing different from the other discussion
<ScottK-uds> seele: Not moving off of the Ubuntu release schedule.
<seele> ScottK-uds: right
<seele> hmm.. i wonder if room service has sweets
<ScottK-uds> For the right price I'm sure they have any kind of sweets you are after.
<Riddell> I have Porridge bars
<nixternal> I have another broken computer
<nixternal> note to self: quit buying the cheap stuff
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2008/05/20/get-your-free-on/ ;-)
<daskReech> asterix does SIP ?
<daskReech> whats a fairly light weight sip server?
<nosrednaekim> eh... I'll jst Ice cast and if I ave something to say... I'll type it here :P
<Riddell> daskReech: asterix is SIP to many extents
<seele> Riddell: wth are Porridge bars?
<seele> Riddell: like rolled oats?  granola bars?
<Riddell> seele: porridge but less sloppy
 * Nightrose is sure seele doesn't really want to know ;-)
<nixternal> I think so
<seele> Riddell: like tapioca?
<nixternal> like grits?
<nixternal> ;p
<nosrednaekim> porrige? isn't that made from beans?
<Riddell> they're very nice, my cousin makes them
 * seele isn't even sure what Riddell means by "porridge".  He comes from a country that calls anything sweet "pudding".
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<Nightrose> *lol*
<seele> Riddell: unless they're chocolate flavored, I might have to pass
 * daskReech should learn to setup asterisk
<Riddell> seele: there is a white chocolate one
<nixternal> daskReech: asterisk is the biggest pita to setup
<Riddell> it's still mostly porridge
<daskReech> I know
<daskReech>  that's why I shoudl start now
<Riddell> http://www.stoatsporridgebars.co.uk/  we get all the spare boxes of them for lending him a warehouse
<daskReech> Probably by starting an Ubuntu Distro that makes it easy :-P
<nixternal> daskReech: asterisk is only good if you had the right hardware as well..it is really for a phone system
<nosrednaekim> daskReech: I know a guy from the US-NJ Loco that does it for his job...
<daskReech> Yeah I know
<daskReech>  I need a phone system
<nixternal> freeswitch
<daskReech> nosrednaekim: Makes new Ubuntu distros? :-D
<Riddell> I wonder what we have tomorrow
<nosrednaekim> daskReech: sets up asterisk
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Riddell> Kubuntu Council!  (although we mostly covered that in the pub tonight)
<daskReech> damn I should find the person who's job it is to make new distros and hit them
<seele> hmm.. i can't tell if it is supposed to be crunchy or soft
<daskReech> as a fully aside
<nixternal> Riddell: what was the drunken outcome of the Kubuntu Council?
<Riddell> seele: soft
 * daskReech grabs seele while he's uncomatose
<Riddell> nixternal: we're going to appoint jeff waugh as council member
<nixternal> hahahahahfda08320803~~
<Riddell> he did name the distro after all
 * nixternal just wet himself a little
<Riddell> "Kubuntu File Sharing" easy peasy
<daskReech> Yeah :)
<nosrednaekim> how hard is it to name "kubuntu"?
<nosrednaekim> :P
<nixternal> Riddell: is the plan to replace all current members of the council with fresh blood?
 * seele blinks at nixternal 
<daskReech> spel chockers is still my favourite
<daskReech> nosrednaekim: well there is a #ubuntu-kde chan
<nosrednaekim> for people running gnome to ask other gnomies about their KDE app problems without getting ridiculed by eather side of the arms race :P
<seele> Riddell: that session is only useful if Tony shows up
<Riddell> seele: i agree
<seele> Riddell: did he ever return your SMS?
<Riddell> nixternal: well that's what we'd discuss.  last time we did half
<Riddell> seele: no
<seele> hmm
<nixternal> groovy
<daskReech> Who's sitting in the firefox ->KDE talk ?
<Riddell> me, mhb
<Riddell> asac should be writing it up
<Riddell> Nightrose: may want to mention that marble is just about to start integraing openstreetmap
<Riddell> integrating
<Nightrose> Riddell: feel free to comment ;-)
<seele> daskReech: hmm?
<nosrednaekim> when is the firefox-kde talk?
 * Nightrose gets some tea
<Riddell> yesterday
<daskReech> seele: talk to you a bit?
<seele> daskReech: ok
<seele> mm.. tea
<seele> that's what i miss
<seele> my teabox and electirc teapot
<seele> stupid hotel
<Riddell> seele: there should be a kettle in your room
<daskReech> seele: what do you think of tabs in System settings?
<seele> Riddell: with tea bags!  who drinks tea made of powdered dirt and paper bags?
<seele> daskReech: necessary unless you have a better idea
<seele> daskReech: and when you say tabs, you mean tabs and not pages, correct?
<daskReech> seele: you know the categorized view in Dolphin?
<Riddell> seele: there's an alternative?
<seele> Riddell: loose tea? vinyl bags? no bag?
<seele> Riddell: i thought you came from the land of tea time
<daskReech> :-)
<seele> daskReech: i'm not sure i know what you mean
<Riddell> I come from Scotland, we drink Irn Bru.  In England they use tea bags
<nosrednaekim> AH! the one session I want to attend I have to go to a softball game.
<daskReech> seele: the one with the lines that run across the view so you can break the view up by alphabet or time or file type etc
<seele> Riddell: you drink Irn Bru at tea time?  that cant taste good with biscuit's and jam
<seele> daskReech: details view you mean with the data in the table format?
<nixternal> I had some Irn Bru last night...definitely and acquired taste
<nixternal> s/and/an
<seele> nixternal: yeah really.  and people give us a hard time about coca cola
<Riddell> nixternal: where did you get it from?
<daskReech> seele: yep
<seele> daskReech: ok.. how does tabs fit in to this?
<nixternal> Riddell: well, I found out we can get it at one of two places...we have a liquor store that will get it for us, or my new neighbors who just moved here from scottland
<nixternal> they brought over a ton of it
<Riddell> jcastro: what happened to the phone charger that was in our room?  you must have unplugged it to plug in your laptop but I don't see it now
<nixternal> Riddell: you are rooming with jcastro?
<Riddell> I am
<nixternal> oh lord I feel for ya
<daskReech> seele: the point of tabs in system settings is not to over whelm the user if I am not mistaken?
<Riddell> don't say that!  or you'll never get UDS sponsorship approved in future
<seele> daskReech: how does that relate to a file manager?
<nixternal> oh, I know where he lives
<nixternal> I will get it :)
<daskReech> seele: Ok imagine if that detailed view weer collapasible
<seele> daskReech: collapsable in what way?
<daskReech> so you could see that a category were there but the files/items under it were not seen
<daskReech> so for dolphin You could see there were files that start with X but not how many etc
<daskReech> if you wanted to know more about those files you could expland
<daskReech> expland
 * daskReech sighs
<daskReech>  expand
<daskReech> same concept for file types
<seele> ok.. and how would people use this?
<daskReech> In this dir there are media files Image files text files and executables
<daskReech> now if we had that in System settings it could open with the categories and then a person could easily expand the one they are interested in
<daskReech> so they don't have to deal with tabs It wouldn't be ovewhelming and it wouldn't scroll forever
<seele> i dont understand
<nixternal> Riddell: throw all of those Gnome t-shirts that are probably all over your room out the window :)
<daskReech> where are you un-understood ?
<nixternal> Riddell: is he wearing his green foot + heart t-shirt every day?
<Riddell> nixternal: not so far
<seele> daskReech: first off, i didnt realise system settings was so big that you have to scroll besides maybe one line of icons that might not show up in a small window
<seele> daskReech: and what do you mean by hiding.. the existing categories that we have?
<nixternal> well, when he goes to sleep, whisper in his ear "Kubuntu is the greatest....love Kubuntu forever...make Kubuntu prosper" over and over
<nosrednaekim> lol nixternal
<daskReech> seele: not hiding the categories just the individual icons under them
<Riddell> nixternal: go to sleep. good idea
 * Riddell snoozes
<nixternal> NOOOOO! he will whisper sweet nothings in your ear if you pass out first!!!!
<seele> hey wait.. what about my porridge bar
<daskReech> :-)
<daskReech> and seele will whisper harsh somethings
<seele> daskReech: there arent that many icons in the window to start with, i didnt realise there were too many
<seele> daskReech: hey.. i'm the masochist, not the sadist
<Riddell> seele: come up quick and get it :)
<seele> Riddell: what room are you in
<Riddell> 704
<daskReech> seele: well what's the point of advanced tabs?
<daskReech> seele: when you get back :)
<seele> daskReech: hold on.. getting foods
<nosrednaekim> ah... I now know where you live seele :) ..... for the next 3 days at least
<Riddell> daskReech: I don't see categories view in dolphin
<daskReech> Riddell: click show in groups
<daskReech> Riddell: ^1  -> view -> show in groups
<ScottK-uds> It would be way cooler with wobbly windows.
<daskReech> ScottK-uds: what would?
<ScottK-uds> The system settings.
<Riddell> daskReech: View menu -> Sort by -> Group ?
<daskReech> Riddell: noooo
<daskReech> view menu -> Show in groups
<Riddell> daskReech: oh, I see it
<daskReech> I wanna hear the logic behind the advanced and general tabs first
<seele> wow.. so this porridge bar is..
<seele> is..
<Riddell> delicious?
<seele> well, let's just say that white chocolate goes with macadamia nuts, not hazelnuts
<seele> but besides that, it's not too bad
<Riddell> a kind gift to a grateful soul?
 * daskReech gets a glazed eye look thinking about macadamia nuts
<seele> Riddell: beggars can't be choosey
<Riddell> daskReech: I don't see any expand though
<daskReech> Riddell: That's what I'm saying
<nixternal> send me one of those porridge bars..I want a taste :)
<daskReech> if they could collapse would that be a good fit for system settings?
<daskReech> It would eliminate the tabs and not be scary for people
<Riddell> mm, could be
<daskReech> Though honestly System settigns needs much more clean up
<nixternal> I say we go back to KControl :p
<daskReech> but this could get rid of the tabs annoyance
<daskReech> nixternal: No issues
<nixternal> I heard that is Riddell's favorite!
<daskReech> nixternal: Code it
<Riddell> well quite, we've solved the main issues with the parent app, the modules need the love now
<Riddell> nixternal: grrr
<nixternal> hahahaha
<daskReech> yeah I heard that we have keyboard in system settings now
<daskReech> !! :-)
<yuriy> since when are the tabs an annoyance?
<daskReech> Though I'll bet alt+Bck still doesn't work
<yuriy> though i did prefer the original buttons versino
<Riddell> yuriy: the buttons confused a lot of people
<seele> Riddell: because they were buttons.. not tabs
<daskReech> yuriy: I think they would be slightly less so if things like search would pulll the views together instead of removing all the icons but having a note that there are 2 hits in advanced
<Riddell> anyway, /me snoozes
<seele> although it is still kindof hard to notice the tabs unless youre expecting them.
<daskReech> seele: Sooo what' the mindset behind the tabs
<seele> daskReech: to separate out the regular and advanced settings.  you'll have to ask Riddell more about it since it was a Paris UDS decision with Ellen
<daskReech> Ah
<seele> (i.e. i wasn't there)
 * daskReech onders mailing ellen
<daskReech> ++p
<Riddell> there are a lot of kcontrol modules which are for very specialised usage and don't fit into a category other than "not used much"
<daskReech> Like Wine?
<Riddell> you can't get rid of them, because for people who do need them, it can make KDE a winner
<Riddell> but most users don't need them, so best to keep them more out of the way
 * daskReech nods
<daskReech> And I suppose that those people can be taught to look in advanced
<seele> or they will look for it
<seele> or know to look for it
<daskReech> I still haaaaate that the search doesn't pull together the views but leaves a note that you should look in advanced
<seele> or notice something strange with the ui
<daskReech> seele: that's a lot of or's
<seele> daskReech: then that is a search problem, not a menu problem
<daskReech> seele: so the tab organization is good an usable as it stands?
<seele> daskReech: i havent given an alternative any thoughts so i'm not about to suggest changes
<seele> daskReech: there are other problems with system settings i would rather see addressed than if the tab is working.  advanced users can troubleshoot and find it eventually
<seele> and afaik i havent seen any bug reports or complaints about it yet
 * seele notes that the "porridge bar" is quite filling
<daskReech> seele: Oh yes of all the apps I've poked in KDE4 System settings is in my top three for needs to be looked at
<seele> no wonder, it was 85 grams
<daskReech> seele: Ok would it be possible to shoot me the list of stuff you want to see looked at?
<seele> daskReech: are you going to fix it?
<daskReech> Jucato was kind enough to clear a bunch of them off my mental anger platter from the changes in trunk :-)
<daskReech> seele: I dunno. I'd have to think about it System settings is a funny app
<daskReech> cause it can interact with a load of stuff outside of KDE
<daskReech> and it's main job is to simplify and categorize
<daskReech> It's still new so I just want to get a larger picture than stuff i see that bugs me
<ScottK-uds> daskReech: One thing we discussed needed doing is looking up Guidance displayconfig, the KDE4 upstream Xrandr too, the Ubuntu Display Manager (or whatever they call it) and see what features the KDE4 tool is missing to bring it to feature parity with those systems (the goal being to be even with Ubuntu and make displayconfig die an early death.)
<daskReech> :-D
 * ScottK-uds looks around for a volunteer ...
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-21
 * awen- votes for early death of display-config
<awen-> ScottK-uds: btw... did you have time for a quick look at the changelog i linked to?
 * awen- had a very wobbly internet connection tonight, so might have missed it
<ScottK-uds> That was annoying.  Did I miss anything?
<awen-> ScottK-uds: http://awen.dk/packages/changelog
<awen-> ScottK-uds: how much more than the kubuntu_32_* patch is SRU material?
<awen-> ScottK-uds: full debdiff is here if you need it http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<ScottK-uds> awen-: I think the new hardware might go.  Why did you rename i810 to intel?  Aren't those two different things?
<ScottK-uds> Go = Go into an SRU
<ScottK-uds> Also don't forget the target is intrepid, not hardy.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: from the man-pages intel looks to support the same cards as i810 and some more
<ScottK-uds> awen-: It does and it's the newer driver, but we still have i810.  Also for now, i810 supports Xinerama, so you have some hope of multiple screens with it.  With Intel you are doomed.
<ScottK-uds> Also we parse the list of installed drivers anyway now, so I don't think it needs updating.
 * ScottK-uds is running on Intel right now.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: ahh ... good point
<awen-> ScottK-uds: so both the added pci-id and the kubuntu_32 patch should be possible for an SRU?
 * seele pokes mhb
<ScottK-uds> I would think.  I'd ask Riddell though.  I'm still new enough at core stuff that I'm not comfortable with deciding.
<seele> shouldnt you be sleeping?  you have an exam tomorrow
<awen-> ScottK-uds: okay ... i'll have a new *ubuntu18 for intrepid ready for you sometime tomorrow; and i'll give an SRU package a go, and adapt it to Riddell's wishes
<ScottK-uds> OK.
 * ScottK-uds better get his port of all the patches to Debian done soon or it'll never be done as patches pile up.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: did we ever get all the patches into the svn?
<ScottK-uds> No.  I've been working on it.  They're rules file is substantially different than ours and they have a couple of patches that we don't that make it all a bit tricky to sort out.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: ahh ... i see
<awen-> ScottK-uds: got a list with description for all our patches ... and what could be dropped, if you need it some time
<ScottK-uds> OK.  If there are patches we don't need (and I shouldn't push to Debian) please let me know (mail me the list).
<awen-> ScottK-uds: here http://awen.dk/packages/guidance/commit-notes.txt
<awen-> ScottK-uds: you've got it as a mail, too
<ScottK-uds> OK.  Thanks.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: and a new debdiff is ready http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<ScottK-uds> awen-: It's a bit late now.  I'll try and look at it tomorrow, but no promises.
<awen-> ScottK-uds: no problem ... please concentrate on the UDS while there :)
<daskReech> Beta 1 :)
<awen-> goodnight people
<jjesse> evening :)
<Jucato> morning ;)
<jjesse> how's it going Jucato?
<Jucato> doing great :)
<Jucato> how about you? :)
<nixternal> shh, I am trying to sleep here :p
<jjesse> help i'm being forced to watch american idol
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> torture!!
<nixternal> I am watching "Dancing with the stars"
<jjesse> wife loves it
<jjesse> gagh
<Jucato> (well at least it wasn't [Bulgarian] Music Idol"
<jjesse> would raher watch idol
<Jucato> I saw this dancing competition for kids..
<nixternal> I can't stand the judges on idol
<Jucato> that's disturbing :)
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> so you're using Dancing with the stars to help you sleep? fascinating
<nixternal> hehe, I am building KDE 4 trunk/
<Jucato> oh even more fascinating!
<nixternal> changing my laptop from Kubuntu to openSUSE
<Jucato> Headlines: Building KDE 4 trunk induces sleep
<Jucato> hahahaha!
<Jucato> now *that* is disturbing :D
<nixternal> what is
<Jucato>  <nixternal> changing my laptop from Kubuntu to openSUSE
<nixternal> why is that?
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> j/k of course :)
<nixternal> after talking to zonker from Novell, I am going to start working on openSUSE
<Jucato> I was running Fedora 9 on my laptop actually
<Jucato> so that makes 3?
<nixternal> I would like a job in open source and that seems the most likely route
<Jucato> (Kubby, Foreeye and openSUE?)
<nixternal> nope, just going to be working on openSUSE now
<Jucato> oh...
<nixternal> if you believe that, I own the entire outback in Australia if you would like to purchase it
<nixternal> booyah! I had you going didn't I
<Jucato> not really :)
<nixternal> liar!
<Jucato> (but I wouldn't be surprised if you started working on openSUSE too)
<nixternal> I might have a job in open source already :)
<Jucato> but the  "just going to be working on openSUSE " gave you away
<nixternal> actually, I will start playing with it more as I am going to have to build some .spec files
 * Jucato thinks openSUSE is really our stiffest KDE competition...
<nixternal> either will be: a) Linux Packaging and Development Engineer, b) Open Source Manager, or c) both A and B
<Jucato> Fedora has a looooong way to go, and imho their decision to have KDE 4 only did more damage than good
<nixternal> and when I interviewed yesterday, I met all of the developers, and all but a few are using Ubuntu
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> I choose option c)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> (for you)
<Jucato> you're obviously great at both.. at the same time
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> well it is a startup, so if they do offer a job, it will probably be c)
<jjesse> yay for you
<nixternal> I hope...had my fingers crossed now since yesterday :)
<jjesse> congrats if it works out nixternal
<nixternal> thank you sir
<jjesse> might get cramped?
<nixternal> already cramping up
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> I bet you'll get it :)
<nixternal> well, I have 2 friends that work there that got the ball rolling...so I feel somewhat positive :)
<nixternal> the one thing they would want me to do though is get Mark to sync Ubuntu releases with our products :p
<nixternal> s/our/their - talking like I work there already :)
<Jucato> lol
<yuriy> nixternal: hah! i knew all you chicagoans were SUSE people when i saw this! http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov//temp/imgp2708a.jpeg
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> did you go to Lincoln Park Zoo?
<yuriy> nixternal: no, aquarium
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot they have lizards and stuff now
 * jjesse is downloading opensuse right now
<yuriy> it must be contageous
<Jucato> I'm waiting for openSUSE 11
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> speaking of suse.. anyone has a 6.9 lying around? :)
<nixternal> you guys want to know the best KDE distro out there right now hands down?
<jjesse> lol no
<jjesse> i'm having problems with SLED rigth now and my wireless card
<jjesse> what is the best kdE distro?
<nixternal> Kubuntu silly!
<Jucato> hm.. openSUSE
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> gotcha!
<jjesse> debian?
<jjesse> slackware?
<Jucato> Debian's not a KDE distro!!!
<jjesse> mandrake?
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> is slackware?
<nixternal> mandrake? ok mr. oldypants
<jjesse> grin
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> i have my slackware 9 cds someplace
<Jucato> gentoo!!!
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I have Slackware 6 CDs still
<nixternal> I actually used them to make a CD lamp
<nixternal> man, I wish this guy would reply to my email about a bike he is selling
<Jucato> mountain bike or motor bike?
<nixternal> road bike
<nixternal> bicycle
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> with training wheels? :D
<nixternal> I am looking to see if I would be interested in riding a bicycle and if I would..so I have been scouring craigslist for a super cheap road bike
<jjesse> nope a tricyle
<nixternal> heh, my fat arse would get stuck in a tricycle
<jjesse> paula abdul is such a train wreck
<jjesse> "you are standing in your truth"
<jjesse> what the heck does that mean
<nixternal> everyone on idol is a train wreck
<jjesse> i just got a mental of picture of nixternal on a hot wheel
<jjesse> kde4 is only what fedora provides?
<Jucato> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> that's interesting
<Jucato> but setup so that some kde3 apps can be installed
<Jucato> but still... it's 4 point oh for crying out loud!
<jjesse> tell me how you really feel
<Jucato> hm?
<jjesse> that was sarcasm in regards to how you really feel in regards to what fedora is doing
<Jucato> ha hehehe
<Jucato> sorry multitasking in #kde :P
<jjesse> not allowed to multitask :)
<Jucato> heheh
<jjesse> wow there are a lof bugs in "ubuntu" that reference Kubuntu which are way way old
<jjesse> hrm some packages i don't ever know
<jjesse> hrm bug related question: there is a bug that talks about a translation problem, that should be closed as not a vaild bug correct?
<jjesse> point them to the team that does translation?
<nixternal> me on a hotwheel? now that is just wrong!
<nixternal> jjesse: I will actually subscribe the translation people and change the bug to one of the translation packages
<nixternal> if it is a valid bug of course
<jjesse> its a translation item since pre-dapper
<nixternal> I love those
<jjesse> pre dapper bugs?
<jjesse> they are the best
<nixternal> ...a guy in the UK arrested for having more than 16,000 child porn photos is using the unique defense that it's all Google's fault for making it so easy to access the photos.
<nixternal> that's it! I am blaming google for everything from now on
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> thats disgusting btw
<nixternal> oh, a bug in translations? that is Google's fault
<nixternal> jjesse: you need to subscribe to Techdirts RSS feeds..they have the best news articles of any tech site I have seen to date
<nixternal> and their editors are very good at journalism and writing
<jjesse> intersting will have to check them out
<jjesse> techdirt.com?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> Senator Joe Lieberman, who heads the Senate Committee on Homeland Security is upset with Google for letting terrorists post videos on YouTube.
<nixternal> isn't he the guy that said he would fight for people's freedoms?
<jjesse> don't remember
<JontheEchidna> oh lawd, "if anyone can use youtube, then the terrorists win!"
<JontheEchidna> series of tubes! series of tubes! series of tubes!
<nixternal> lol
<JontheEchidna> breaking news: new youtube captcha implemented! Upon every page load, a captcha which involves responding to a voice shouting "ARE YOU A TERRORIST!?" via your microphone. If you have a terrorist-ish accent (hint, arabic) then you fail the captcha
<JontheEchidna> Seriously, what do they think they can do about it? Tell youtube to add a clause to their tos forbiding terrorists to use youtube?
<JontheEchidna> Because bloodthirsty killers have a real nice track record of following the rules
<nixternal> lol, so true..and nothing like members of the US government promoting sensorship once again
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: its the same thing about making people register handguns and other weeapons
<nixternal> yup yup yup
<jjesse> like the people who commit murder register all their guns
<jjesse> or who commit other crimes
<JontheEchidna> Heh, it's not like a serial killer worries about registering their guns or following the law in general
<jjesse> exactly
<jjesse> i felt a little silly taking my handguns to the sherrifs office to register them
<nixternal> they will have to rip my guns from my cold dead hands to register them anymore than they already are
<nixternal> Illinois said I have to register my legally purchases firearms again...I told them to pack sand
<yuriy> i think having to register guns is useful
<yuriy> if nothing else, as a deterrent to buying a gun at all
<jjesse> hrmm maybe we need to move to kubuntu-devel-offtopic to continue
<yuriy> we have that?
<yuriy> nope
<yuriy> think you mean #kubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> we need to purchase more guns!
<nixternal> if we don't, the gangbangers do, leaving us defenseless
<yuriy> or they just take yours, which most people don't know how to wield anyway
<nixternal> if they take mine, then they can have it...but taking it would be a bit difficult
<nixternal> I have some locked in a safe that I cannot open for the life of me
<jjesse> that sucks
<jjesse> hrm there is a lot of ubiquity related bugs that reference kubuntu that need someone to look at
<jjesse> they are all old
<nixternal> I should take a look at those
<yuriy> there are a lot of * related bugs that reference kubuntu that need someone to look at :(
<jjesse> grin i'm looking at some of them tonight
<nixternal> look at all of them tonight while you are at it :)
<jjesse> nixternal: nice try buddy its time for bed
<nixternal> bed is for the weak :p
<nixternal> not even 22:30 there
<jjesse> guess i'm weak then
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> night talk to you all later
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> night night jjesse
<DaskreecH> Anyone recall when they redid the LPI Syllabus?
<nixternal> probably a long time agao
<nixternal> ago
<nixternal> if you are planning on taking it, brush up on RPMs
<DaskreecH> They have a Debian section :)
<nixternal> ya, but they also have a RPM section
<DaskreecH> Mandatory?
<nixternal> yup
<DaskreecH> It has changed since I last took it
<nixternal> if so, not much has changed
<nixternal> o'reilly hasn't updated their LPIC in a Nutshell in a few years
<nixternal> when that gets updated, then you know there have been some changes
<DaskreecH> ...
<DaskreecH> Well there was a point when the president left and they went under new management
<nixternal> everything has pretty stayed the same..when the ubuntu certification stuff was being created, they had the staff syllabus which was like 4 years old
<nixternal> staff? wth did that come from
<DaskreecH> who relooked at the syllabus cause it had some silly stuff like the newest kernel was 2.4 and  XFree86 3
<nixternal> hrmm, dunno
<DaskreecH> Well not really the newest was Xfree86 3. I remember they had Xfree86 4 stuff on the exam but even Redhat was shipping with Xorg by then
<nixternal> they still have xfree86 stuff on there
<nixternal> I need to finish LPIC 2
<DaskreecH> They redid they syllabus to be more pertinent (This was LPI 1  & 2) then they went on to define LPI 3 which was always on the papers but had never been actually defined
<DaskreecH> Which is where Ubuntu certs came in
<nixternal> 2006 was the last edition according to their website
<DaskreecH> LPI ?
<DaskreecH> Yeah that's about right
<DaskreecH>  the Ubuntu certs were first handed out like feb 2007
<DaskreecH> so like Nov 2006 is about right
<DaskreecH> 'm not seeing updated books after that
<DaskreecH> Hmm
<DaskreecH> http://www.youtube.com/ubuntudevelopers
<DaskreecH> ^_^
<DaskreecH> nixternal: which page did you see that?
<flaccid> there are ubuntu certifications
<flaccid> ?
<DaskreecH> :-)
<DaskreecH> First one was "won" in south africa
<flaccid> is there ubuntu certifcation as engineers etc. ?
<flaccid> like a ccna
<DaskreecH> Like I can engineer an Ubuntu for you?
<flaccid> a certification for ubuntu like redhat
<DaskreecH> Yeah essentially
<DaskreecH> except not made by Ubuntu
<flaccid> no official ones basically?
<DaskreecH> No no It's official
<DaskreecH> just not run by canonical
<flaccid> ah ok so what is it called, have you got a URI?
<DaskreecH> go to LPI.org
<DaskreecH>  they pimp it all over the site
<DaskreecH>  for some reason
<flaccid> ah its with lpi
<flaccid> thanks DaskreecH
<flaccid> right so http://lpi.org/eng/certification/ubuntu_certified_professional . except doesn't say if its in australia
<DaskreecH> Well if you can do LPI in australia then it's in australia
<flaccid> DaskreecH: http://lpi.org/eng/global_partners/local_lpi_organizations closest appears to be china!
<flaccid> australia is ripped off heh :)
<DaskreecH> ;-)
<flaccid> i aint getting redhat..maybe there is something debian here in oz
<flaccid> linux.conf.au did em in 2005 but i can't seen anything on their current site
<DaskreecH> Exams?
<DaskreecH> Bah most of the LPI books suck
<flaccid> hmm it linked me through to linux.org.au before hmm
<flaccid> can you see exams section on those sites at all?
 * DaskreecH shrugs
<DaskreecH>  No idea what you are talking about
<nixternal> kde4 trunk is umf umf umf beautiful and fun
<flaccid> lpi exams in australia with linux.conf.au or linux.org.au ..
<DaskreecH> Beat 1 is next week rigth ?
<DaskreecH> If you want to you can make contact with LPI directly
<flaccid> sorry i don't know what beat1 is
<DaskreecH> If you have 6 or 7 guys sitting with you they will work out exam stuff
<DaskreecH> Beta 1
<flaccid> sitting?
<flaccid> ok
<DaskreecH> flaccid: It's the newplugin for Amarok - traKmasta
<flaccid> ah ok, im way behind...
<flaccid> i just installed amarok-nightly from repos and can't start it: /opt/amarok-nightly/bin/amarok: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DaskreecH> Hmm starts for me
<DaskreecH> Still can't get sound FROM KDE though I can get Sound IN it
<flaccid> hmm need libqtwebkit-dev and libqt4-dev it seems
<DaskreecH> For sound?
<DaskreecH> oh to get amarok working
<flaccid> ok it loaded with installing libqt4-dev
<DaskreecH> ~What packages do I need for Phonon?
<DaskreecH> or a better question Do i need to install Phonon to see my sound hardware?
<flaccid> brb
<DaskreecH> rb
<flaccid> ta i think
<DaskreecH> nixternal: There is AsterisKnow
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿does anyone notice that kdesu <command> will use a default kde style that differs from yours? how do i change this system default kde style?
<larsivi> hi - after "downgrading" from kde4 yesterday, it wasn't detected that the default login thingy was removed, and now kdm refuse to start - which file do I need to edit for that?
<yao_ziyua1> i see how now. kdesu systemsettings
<Riddell> nixternal: is your nixternal@ShakaDoobie key on ktown still ok?
<seele> brr.. 10 and raining today
<seele> lovely
<Riddell> morning seele
<Nightrose> heya
<seele> hallo
<seele> these grey days dont make it easy to get out of bed
<seele> but at least i'm keeping a few hours to my own time zone
<ScottK-uds> Welcome wolfger
<wolfger> good morning!
 * Riddell high fives wolfger 
<wolfger> lol. OK, why am I suddenly popular?
<Riddell> your name just happened to come up at this UDS session when we were discussing motu who are into kde but not on #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> wolfger: you do bug work?
<wolfger> mostly I triage bugs, yes.
<Riddell> do you know of yuriy and his kubuntu bug days?
<wolfger> I've heard the name, but was not aware that there were regularly scheduled Kubuntu bug days
<ScottK-uds> yuriy meet wolfger.  wolfger meet yuriy.  You're both interested in Kubuntu bug triage.
<wolfger> Hi, yuriy
<ScottK-uds> wolfger: It's not yet 0600 where yuriy is, so don't expect a quick response.
<wolfger> it's 0545 here. If he's in my time zone, that would be awesome.
<ScottK-uds> Ah.
<ScottK-uds> You're up early then.  Where are you located?
<wolfger> speaking of which, I need to leave for work soon...
<wolfger> I'm in Michigan, USA
<seele> yay another american!
<ScottK-uds> Ah.  I live outside Baltimore, MD.
<\sh> we are all americans in some ways ,-)
<wolfger> home of Penguicon, where Jono meets The Tron Guy XD
<ScottK-uds> wolfger: You should definitely hang out here so we can coordinate better.
<wolfger> I'll make a habit of it
<ScottK-uds> Great.
<wolfger> I'll drop back in this afternoon/evening to ping yuriy again
<\sh> Riddell, will you visit LT this year? or is it too stressfull after UDS?
<wolfger> thanks for dragging me in, guys
<Riddell> \sh: no, I'll be back off the continent
<\sh> Riddell, sad...hopefully we see you back in bad old germany during FrOScon? :)
<Riddell> too many conferences..
<Riddell> I hear Akademy is next door to Germany
<\sh> Riddell, where exactly? belgium, austria, swiss area, france, netherlands?
<Riddell> belgium
<\sh> Riddell, great...I just see the timeschedule for akademy...you can extend your stay and join froscon on 23+24th of august  ;)
<sebas> \sh: Will you be at Akademy?
<seele> omg sebas is alive in kubuntu-devel?
 * seele faints.
<\sh> sebas, mostly, not
<\sh> sebas, I'm not really involved in kde things ;)
<sebas> seele: yeah, sure I am.
<sebas> I'm actually often following what's going on here
<sebas> \sh: Not *yet* you mean
<seele> oh, i'll keep that in mind next time i talk about you :)
<sebas> It's like a party where you ask your sister to bring all her friends
<seele> only if your sister has hot friends
<sebas> seele: Ow, nevermind ;-)
<sebas> Right.
<\sh> sebas, argh...I'm starting again to look into kde python stuff...so I'll put it on my holiday list...eventually :)
<sebas> \sh: See, belgium has good beer and is close
<sebas> seele: If you come to akademy don't forget to bring your hot friends eh
<seele> sebas: i only have hot boy friends.  i dont know any girls
<sebas> (/me tries and will see if that works)
<\sh> sebas, i have future-relatives in belgium (wife's sister ;)) somewhere near eiffel  area :)
<sebas> seele: Well, we're certainly open for anything experimental
<seele> lol
<\sh> bah...sebas went too often to cologne ;)
<sebas> \sh: Good, bring your hot family! :)
<\sh> sebas, hmmm...they're black...but hot? dunno ;)
<seele> \sh: i think we've extablished that hotness is the only thing that matters
 * sebas nods
<\sh> ok..I'll make them hot, and explain: they are soooo hot, that's why their skin is totally burned...yeah that goes
<\sh> sebas, familiy is hot...trying to come :)
<sebas> Good good
<\sh> I'm still waiting for my new motu shirt for LT:..."MOTU since 2005" as front print, and as back "Sexiest MOTU alive" ;9
<sebas> Way ... there'll be like 3 people that understand it, and one finds it funny
<sebas> (that one is you yourself then :P)
<sebas> Enough offending for now, I'll send boring emails now.
<\sh> ohyes...boring todos...installing hardy on dual quad cores...:( bbl
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidCouncil
<Riddell> more a collection of notes than a spec
<sebas> Wow, the fonts are .... funny
<seele> sebas: on the webpage?
<sebas> Yes, I'm seeing archaic non-AA here
<sebas> Looks like the 80s
<sebas> (or the 90s on Linux :P)
<Riddell> doesn't windows still use non-AA?
<seele> yay lunchtime
<seele> Riddell: ScottK: lunch?
<Riddell> seele: lets
<sebas> Riddell: That doesn't mean we can do better :)
<seele> Riddell: ok.. i have to get my badge, i forgot it this morning
<seele> brt
<sebas> seele: You're in Europe?
<seele> sebas: yup, prague with Riddell and ScottK
<sebas> Are you going to be in Berlin next week?
<seele> sebas: no, i can't take that much time off of work at once unfortunately :(
<sebas> Bummer :/
<seele> it's going to be hard enough with the 3-4 weeks i'm trying to take this summer
<sebas> I would have loved to meet your hot boy friends ;)
<seele> lol, i'd only bring one with me :P
<seele> ok.. off to lunch
<sebas> Same as last time? :-)
<sebas> hf
<seele> sebas: yes, same as last time
<sebas> seele: Good girl
<__sourcemaker> how can I install a  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)... is there a kernel problem?
 * sebas leaves the CodeYard office now
<__sourcemaker> problem solved.... I will install windows XP for this system...
<Hobbsee> __sourcemaker: firstly, #kubuntu is the source channel
<Hobbsee> er, support channel
<Hobbsee> __sourcemaker: and i'd say, offhand, that you'd have to use ndiswrapper for it, because it doesn't have open drivers.
<Hobbsee> so, who's the new council?
<seele> i dont think it was decided yet
<Hobbsee> aww
<\sh> I thought we agreed to approve only dictator positions for every team? ;)
<Hobbsee> dictator positions?
<Hobbsee> that might be fun
<Hobbsee> "YOU WILL FIX ALL BUGS.  BY FRIDAY!"
<\sh> hehe
<Hobbsee> else, you will get a Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Hobbsee> used on you.
<\sh> na that's too extreme...what about "if you don't make it, you have to write 1000 times: Kubuntu will not rule da world if I don't fix all bugs now"
<ScottK-uds> Do it or else Hobbsee will yell at you does seem to have a history of being effective (also don't do it or else ... seems to work).
<Hobbsee> ScottK-uds: yes, the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ really does seem to work.
 * \sh is not afraid...but I was always some kind of pain lover =:*>
<Hobbsee> \sh: depends where it goes.
<Hobbsee> it has a pointy end, and a *very* pointy end.
<\sh> Hobbsee, you should talk to my GF
<\sh> Hobbsee, but you are allowed to go to vmware labs and hit the people who were invtenting vmware infrastructure client to not be linux compatible
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> got a ticket?  :)
<Hobbsee> and a map?
<\sh> Hobbsee, follow the smell of burned brain fragments ;-)
<Hobbsee> \sh: but i've always been terrible at directions!
 * Nightrose hands Hobbsee marble with open streetmap support
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose, sweetheart, I just looked at some pictures of UDS, and you were sitting there without a laptop?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: ahhh, now tha tmight be interesting
<nosrednaekim> the ICecast thing isn't working with  amarok
<\sh> nosrednaekim, it works
<Nightrose> \sh: ;-) yea I really couldn't take my laptop down with me to the conference
<Nightrose> it is the horror
<Nightrose> but I was one of 2 without a laptop there
<Nightrose> the other one was Mark :P
<\sh> nosrednaekim, just copy the url of the m3u playlist and File -> "Play media" and enter the url
<\sh> nosrednaekim, -> works
<\sh> Nightrose, yes...I saw the picture as well...
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: it is - very
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose, but you were participating, while mark was sitting not directly at the table ;)
<nosrednaekim> \sh: no suitable input plugin OR network problems
<Nightrose> hehe yea and he was leaving the room every now and then
<Nightrose> only attending about 20 mins of every session
<nosrednaekim> radio streams work well BTW...
<Nightrose> I hope the EEEPC thing works out
<Nightrose> that would be soooo cool
<Nightrose> but right now it looks like asus is taking its time
<\sh> nosrednaekim, then the icecast stream is not working :)
<nosrednaekim> fun........
<\sh> nosrednaekim, #canonical-sysadmin and ask for fixing
<nosrednaekim> ah... sessions haven't started yet so they aren't up yet :)
<mhb> hi hi hi!
<mhb> how did the council talk go? or is it yet to come?
<Hobbsee> it's gone
<seele> it happened.. but there werent any decisions afaik
<seele> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidCouncil
<mhb> hi seele
<mhb> I got disconnect, you were saying?
<mhb> disconnected
<jeroen-> should I use https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas to add new ideas or is there a special page for Intrepid wishes?
<seele> 09:35 < seele> it happened.. but there werent any decisions afaik
<seele> 09:36 < seele> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidCouncil
<seele> mhb: that's all i said
<seele> mhb: did you have your last exam?  did it go well?
<mhb> what?
<mhb> all those guys, but not me?
<mhb> what did I do?
<mhb> :-)
<seele> lol
<seele> yell at riddell
<mhb> (just kidding, just in case you do not get it)
<seele> there wasn't a vote.. if you want to run maybe he will put your name on there
 * \sh votes for ScottK ...
<seele> \sh: there are three slots i think
<mhb> no, because I am totally angry now
<seele> lol
<seele> i dont even know how people gt on the council.  do the team members vote at a meeting?
<mhb> usually
<\sh> seele, hopefully we have a vote via LP
<mhb> Riddell: soo... why wasn't I named again?
<seele> no love
<mhb> Riddell: I knew you didn't like me :o)
<seele> mhb: i'll vote for you!
 * Hobbsee edits the page.
<mhb> Riddell: what was it? was it the hair? I hope not the hair
<\sh> mhb, council seats are overrated ;)
<seele> mhb: you could sabotage him in the hotel pool and take his council spot and canonical job!
<mhb> right, but when all it takes to go to an exam and suddenly, everyone forgets about you :o)
<Hobbsee> there we are, fixed.
<mhb> nah, I'm a nice guy
<Hobbsee> council is overrated, yes :P
<mhb> at least I see myself that way
<mhb> or am I too boring?
<mhb> :o)
<Hobbsee> but still, it's interesting when it's not just memberships
<jdavies> hmm
<jjesse> mhb don't you have to attend meetigns to be considered for a council position?
 * jdavies feeds Hobbsee http://luiscosio.com/ubuntu-lettuce instead of the wikipage
<\sh> well, I'm really not the right person to go and apply of a council seat.../me does use kde and gnome and whatever works for a special task
<Hobbsee> jdavies: hah.  nice.
<mhb> \sh: also, your opinions are a bit extreme once in a while :o)
<jdavies> Hobbsee: arg, I read s/edits/eats/ instead...
<mhb> still, I wonder why you don't like me
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not going to forget that for a long, long time :o)
<\sh> mhb, regarding development decisions or memberships stuff? I don't think so :)
<mhb> \sh: nah, just offtopic stuff
<\sh> mhb, everbody needs a hobby..:)
<seele> mhb: are you coming back for tonight?
<mhb> seele: tonight being?
<mhb> seele: nobody told me
 * Hobbsee added mhb on there, anyway.
<mhb> seele: what's going on?
<mhb> seele: I mean, I can come
<seele> mhb: i dunno.. drinking and debauchery i assume
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, but only because I'm a whiny type
<Hobbsee> mhb: no.  i added you because i expected you to be on there, and you weren't there.
<mhb> Hobbsee: not because I actually come to mind
<mhb> seele: hmm, hmm
 * Hobbsee already told ScottK-uds this, prior to the discussions in here
<seele> mhb: another KDEer is coming in tonight as well.. scott wheeler
<seele> mhb: it will be a big kde party!
<mhb> seele: okay...
<seele> plus there will be people to crash with if you dont go back
<mhb> seele: but when? where?
<ScottK-uds> seele: I'm going out with Ondrej Certik, so I won't be seeing you tonight I don't think.
<seele> ScottK-uds: that's ok.  i wont vote for you now though ;P
<mhb> seele: I'll be at UDS around 17:30, if I go right now
<seele> mhb: don't let that deterr you.  ScottK isn't nearly as nice in person as people say
<mhb> heh :o)
<seele> mhb: ok.. there is a KDE session from 17-18 you can participate in
<mhb> is there?
<mhb> okay...
<seele> Kubuntu File Sharing
<mhb> hmm, should I change clothes or keep the formal ones?
<seele> mhb: mmm.. i dunno if anyone dresses up so whatever you are comfortable with
<mhb> seele: okay
<mhb> seele: I'm on my way
<mhb> see you
<seele> yay
<\sh> nobody is voting anybody because of being nice ,-)
<nosrednaekim> that audio is hard to hear... from the Icecast
<Nightrose> yea :(
<nosrednaekim> anyone know if the VOIP is any better? I might go though the trouble of doing that is so
<\sh> nosrednaekim, just tell them to speak louder...or open up the mic...last time it was possible
<nosrednaekim> how do I tell them to do that? the IRC channel?
<yuriy> morning wolfger
<yuriy> yep, you're in my timezone
<yuriy> glad someone dragged the latest top 5-a-dayer in here
<awen_> hi yuriy ... yeah, you must be somewhat alone over there in your time-zone ;)
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Are you around?
<awen_> ScottK-uds: he left to join you at UDS half an hour ago ... per the irc log
<ScottK-uds> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK-uds> Is there anyone here who knows how to find the Czech loco team on Launchpad?
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: there doesn't seem to be one besides https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-cs
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: Thanks.
<yuriy> awen_: only alone among KDE people
<yuriy> seems only the germans can get their libraries right
<awen_> that sentence looks to be pulled somewhat out of context, he
<yuriy> heh
<awen_> but finally things happen in a sensible time-zone (CET) :)
<yuriy> you mean EDT isn't sensible? it's only arbitrarily shifted one hour!
<awen_> nah ... but end up following it somewhat then doing kubuntu-stuff ;) ... and ends up getting to bed much to late!
<Riddell> mhb: I can tell you exactly why, your name is written down in my notes but it's included in the list of people already on the council, for some reason I keep making that mistake :)
<mhb_uds> seele: I made it
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: ^
<seele> mhb_uds: yay!
<ScottK-uds> mhb_uds: Great.  Can you come over to the server room for a minute?
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: Thanks
<Nightrose> :) no prob
<nixternal> Riddell: no, I sent you an email with the updated key for shakadoobie
<nixternal> you can scrape it from https://launchpad.net/~nixternal if you need to
<nixternal> hrmm
<jjesse> yas?
<nixternal> 10:25:53              <   nixternal!n=nixterna@ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.nixternal []
<nixternal> I don't even know which channel I quit
<jjesse> grin
<jjesse> nixternal: did you see due date for kde 4.1 documentation ?
<mhb> ScottK-uds: server room? Sorry, must have missed that... what was it about?
<jjesse> wow i love having a sustained transfer rate off a download of 1mb/s
<bhm> seele: are we meeting in the lobby? nowish? or am I mistaken?
 * vorian waves
 * Nightrose waves back
<jdavies> vorian: you "contributing developer" yet?
<vorian> nope
<vorian> i guess I sux0rz
<vorian> :P
 * jdavies pokes nixternal *psst*
 * nixternal runs
<vorian> or its nixternal's fault
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> :D
<nixternal> we need 1 more vote on ya vorian and I just emailed the MC members to give you that vote
<jdavies> oh goodie
<nixternal> vorian: just so you know, you already got it, just need that 1 official vote
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> I'm all ready to start messing stuff up next week!
<nixternal> my eyes are crossed from looking through the membership queue
<vorian> just think of the number of motu's you'll have at the end of this cycle
<jdavies> 42?
<vorian> nixternal: I suppose I need to planetize our membership meeting
<vorian> jdavies: yup! :D
<nixternal> ooh yes please do...I forgot to do that
<vorian> I'm on it now
<jdavies> vorian: it's the answer to everything! :D
<nixternal> I am swamped right now putting together a doc marathon for KDE
<vorian> eeek
<nixternal> wow, now the Ubuntu Live website says it has been cancelled
<jjesse> i saw that a post asking for more detail on planet.ubuntu.com i think
<nixternal> people started getting the emails yesterday
 * nixternal thinks it may be due to the fact people don't want to pay all of that money for it
<jjesse> you mean not all confrences should be sponsored for you?
<nixternal> well no, but they shouldn't cost $600
<nixternal> PyCon didn't even cost that much
<jjesse> thats cheap for some confrences
<nixternal> hell, CES and NAB, the 2 largest conferences in the world don't even cost that much :)
<jjesse> do  the techbase instructions for compiling kde still work the saem for 8.04?
<jjesse> any changes i need to make?
<nixternal> another problem I noticed with high priced conferences is that people will reply to a call for papers, get selected for their talk to get in free, only to give the worst presentation I have ever seen
<nixternal> jjesse: yes, they work
<nixternal> I have it down now...so I don't even have to look at techbase, except to grab the deps
<nixternal> anyone else here with a kde4 trunk build?
<jjesse> argh this is frustrating in suse 10.1 / open suse 10.1 i can't get my intell wireless card to work
<nixternal> I couldn't get any card to work with openSUSE
<jjesse> i'm actually using the paid version of suse
<jjesse> sled 10.1
<nixternal> hey, for Ohio Linux Fest, I am gonna give a talk, and I think I know what I will give it on
<nixternal> my KDE 4 talk is wearing thin, so I am going to do my Kubuntu talks now
<jjesse> when and where is ohio linux fest?
<jjesse> next week i'm in columbus
<nixternal> Kommunity: Standing on the shoulders of Jono BaKon
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahaha
<nixternal> jjesse: in October
<jjesse> ah
<nixternal> or OKtober
<jjesse> wow Kubuntu 8.04 detects my video better, lets see if it detects my wireless card
 * jussi01 sighs... does koffice not open msoffice files (ie. .ppt .doc etc?)
<jdavies> nixternal: oKtober fest?
<jjesse> gumble 8.04 doesn't detect my wireless card
<jjesse> that sucks
<nixternal> jjesse: what card do you have again?
<jjesse> intel 3945ABG wireless
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I know it works, probably have to do something funky with it..not sure
<jjesse> probablly
<jjesse> i can't get it to work at all under SUSE
<jjesse> maybe cause I haven't "activated" the computer
<jjesse> i just wanted it to work out of the box
<jjesse> time to google
<Tm_T> FYI: I'm now engaged with my lady <3
<nixternal> congrats!
<Tm_T> danke sehr
<jdavies> Tm_T: hertzlichen gluckwunsh!
<Nightrose> wohoooooo Tm_T
<Nightrose> congrats
<Tm_T> indeed :))
<nixternal> Jucato: I know you know some docbook....time to get working on kde 4.1 docs man! hurry! :) /j #kde-docs
<nixternal> I almost said /j #kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> or typed rather
<wolfger> yuriy: hey. Same time zone, but evidently not same schedule... ;-)
<yuriy> heh, yeah. 5:45.. geez
<wolfger> I typically am at my desk 5-6 AM, then I go to work. Home around 4:30-5:30
<yuriy> wolfger: anyways, so there were kubuntu hug days coinciding with ubuntu desktop hug days leading up to the Hardy release, but nothing recently
<yuriy> what sort of bugs have you been working on?
<wolfger> my favorite pass-time is cleaning up old bugs. Unassigned, incomplete for several months. Either mark invalid, or push them along.
<wolfger> Something quick and easy to do in small spans of time. (well, usually they're quick and easy)
<wolfger> Of course, I want to get more involved.
<nixternal> how about making your favorite pass-time writing KDE 4.1 documentation? :)
<wolfger> ugh. I really dislike writing docs. :-p
<wolfger> which is probably why it needs doing... nobody likes it.
<Nightrose> except for nixternal
<nixternal> my recent blog post brought in 5 people working simultaneously on KDE 4.1 docs
<nixternal> hehe
<Nightrose> but he also likes vista...
<Nightrose> :P
<nixternal> ahhh, so Nightrose is in on the jokes now...OK, I will remember that one :)
<yuriy> nixternal: wow, nice!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> Nightrose: so, did you make the e.V. or what?
<nixternal> when are you going to recommend me? :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: of course I did ;-)
<Nightrose> as soon as you apply
<nixternal> congrats chica!
<Nightrose> thx :)
<nixternal> you have to be recommended first I thought
<Nightrose> well you have to write your application
<nixternal> plus you are cooler than I :)
<Nightrose> and someone has to recommend you with this application
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> am I?
<nixternal> most definitely!
<nixternal> you get to travel all over and hang out with the kool hacKers
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> let me get you a link about the eV stuff
<Nightrose> hehe true - but you could do that as well
<nixternal> ya, gotta get all of this money I owe the state taken care of first
<Nightrose> nixternal: http://ev.kde.org/getinvolved/members.php
<nixternal> groovy, I will look into it
<Nightrose> :) great
<Nightrose> nixternal: do we have a deal? I recommend you for KDE eV and you me for Kubuntu menbership? :P
<Nightrose> *membership
<Nightrose> hmmm just tried suse with gnome in virtual box for the install party in 2 days
<Nightrose> I cannot with a good concious let people install this I think
 * Nightrose burns more kubuntu cds
<nixternal> Nightrose: you aren't a Kubuntu member yet?
<nixternal> consider it done :)
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Oo
<apachelogger> I actaully think suse gnome is a perfect desktop
<nixternal> I think you are high on catnip again
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger checks the webcam
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> someone is spying on me
<apachelogger> stupid windows
<nixternal> haha
<Nightrose> nixternal: i think you are right about the catnip thing
<nixternal> woo, finally I am right about something
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> I think nixternal is totally underrated
<apachelogger> he could lead kde into new ages if he wanted to
<apachelogger> with pink oxygen themes and stuff
<nosrednaekim> HEY! that was ME!
<nosrednaekim> I'd be his artist..... for the teeny-boppers
<apachelogger> yeah
<nixternal> ya, that was Mikey! all his fault!
<apachelogger> I didn't say he would do it
<apachelogger> but defenitely lead
<nixternal> man, I had done a apt-get upgrade, finished the upgrade, got to the place I was to give my KDE 4 presentation, booted up, and everyone saw that pink crap
<nosrednaekim> he'd have to perform a coop on aaron
<nixternal> talk about embarrassed
<nosrednaekim> haha... you serious?
<nosrednaekim> lawl
<nixternal> dead serious....I blogged right there on the spot about it as a matter of fact
<nosrednaekim> I'll have to add that to my file of funny results from that one...
<Nightrose> rofl nixternal
<Nightrose> priceless
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I want such a thing as well for our talk
<apachelogger> something special
<Nightrose> oh no!
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can we do the presentation in windows?
<Nightrose> no way are we going fluffy bunny on stage
<Nightrose> no no windows either
<apachelogger> solaris?
<apachelogger> KDE on solaris that is
<Nightrose> maybe
<apachelogger> and KDE on windows
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: one guy was doing a presentation in front of his college class.... same result :P
 * Nightrose still has no clue what audience she is going to get tomorrow
<Nightrose> will be interesting...
<nixternal> as long as they aren't all naked, then who cares :)
<apachelogger> right
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> usually I wouldn't want that
<Nightrose> probably going to girls age 15 to 25
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: he was freakin mad until someone told him what day it was.
<Nightrose> +be
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: oh... want my kubuntu-default-settings?
<Nightrose> *g*
<nosrednaekim> pink... and fluffy bunny...
<nosrednaekim> probably will still work...
 * apachelogger notes that the problem with heterosexuals is that they can't deal with pink
<Nightrose> i will aks them and send them your way if they are interested ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: heha.... thanx :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: /me can deal with pink ;-)
<apachelogger> that sounds like Nightrose is providing possible girl firnds Oo
<nosrednaekim> tell them to send a picture of themselves and their name and address when they do request.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: men that is
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there nosrednaekim goes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: girl friends? for whom?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: me?
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim?
<Nightrose> hmmmmm
<Nightrose> we will see who shows up
<nosrednaekim> [17:33] <Nightrose> probably going to girls age 15 to 25
<Nightrose> maybe you don't even want them ;-)
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: yea might as wel be 40 or older
<Nightrose> I will know about 20 mins before my workshop
<Nightrose> and 3 hours before the installfest
<nosrednaekim> ok
 * Nightrose will prepare different workshops and see which one she does when they show up
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-22
<yuriy> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion doesn't specify what will happen to KDE3 packages. will they be removed from the archive as long as there's a replacement?
<ScottK-uds> yuriy: The goal is to kill KDE3 as dead as possible.  I think yes, although it's not 100 percent clear he meant remove and not drop to Universe, I think he meant remove.
<daskReech> 0_o
 * wolfger worries
<daskReech> I understand the want to have KDE3 that dead
<daskReech> I don't undersand how it can be seen as wise
<stdin> I believe the plan is to move kde3 packages to universe
<wolfger> KDE4 needs to be much better than it is now before we go killing KDE3
<ScottK-uds> daskReech: The only responses that would be useful would be from someone agreeing to port Guidance Display Config to Xrandr.
 * daskReech would ask the ubuntu devs too :-P
<daskReech> ScottK-uds: ask for that then
<ScottK-uds> We should run it by Riddell first.  We'd also need enough MOTU to commit to maintaining it with no upstream support.
<ScottK-uds> My personal plan is to just stay with Hardy if KDE4 doesn't seem sufficiently mature.
<daskReech> put that as one of the choices on the post
<wolfger> ScottK-uds: can you explain to me the massive importance of Guidance Display Config?
<ScottK-uds> wolfger: Without a display you don't have much of a desktop.
<ScottK-uds> X has changed to work in ways the guidance can't support.
<wolfger> ah, OK.
<ScottK-uds> We barely got it sort of working for Hardy, but it's really got to die.
<ScottK-uds> Ubuntu was able to grab source from Red Hat for a Gnome Xrandr tool.  No such luck for us.
<yuriy> but this is a problem common to all KDE distros
<yuriy> daskReech: what is the problem with killing KDE3 in intrepid?
<daskReech> except fedora :)
<yuriy> we have Hardy with the latest and greatest of the KDE3 series
<yuriy> wow amarok2 has a random albums feature. never would have thought of that one yet it seems so awesome now
<yuriy> apachelogger: are amarok2 bug reports useful right now? and if so, what kind of reports are useful?
<apachelogger> yuriy: crash reports with proper bracktrace only
<yuriy> oh, ok. mine is running fine right now :D just some nitpicks about services
<yuriy> oh, i think it crashed now
<seele> ain't no one as fresh as me
<seele> so fresh and so clean clean
 * seele goes to bed
<Jucato> heh!
<Jucato> don't people usually say that on waking up? :)
<Jucato> good night seele
<yuriy> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidCouncil heh my name is in riddellish again and mhb is there twice. and i think that should say step down not stand down
<Jucato> I think that just means he's special
 * yuriy feels special for being listed once
<nixternal> wow, the openSUSE KDE 4 Alpha Live CD is pretty hot
<Jucato> how many degrees?
<Jucato> nixternal: I'll join you in #kde-doc in a few days. I still don't know docbook btw :P
<nixternal> I don't care...write it in odf, txt, html, wiki...I will convert
<yuriy> how about a mix of all 4?
<nixternal> go for it :)
<Jucato> if I can go through my crash course of asciidoc this weekend, I might be able to generate it in docbook for yah
<nixternal> that would be cool
<yuriy> == Parse this! </h2>
<Jucato> where's the odf? :D
<yuriy> Jucato: don't know any :P
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> yuriy: you're using konversation
<yuriy> hmm? no
<Jucato> ah too bad. so you might not see this:
<Jucato> == %UParse this!%U </h2>
<Jucato> hm.. can't see it either lol
<yuriy> I see percent Us
<Jucato> parse
 * Jucato curses IRC protocols for not providing a standard way to have bold, italics, underline...
<yuriy> time to svn up from trunk for the first time in 5 months
<nixternal> oh man, that will take forever :)
<Jucato> hm.. I'm due for svn up for 3 days now..
 * nixternal waits forever on openSUSE online update to initialize, refresh sources, and check for available updates
<yuriy> nixternal: does suse also refresh sources everytime you search or do anything?
<Jucato> same forever I waited in Fedora 9
<nixternal> dunno
<nixternal> it installed very quickly though in vbox
<nixternal> Jucato: quit stealing
<nixternal> err, wrong channel
<Jucato> :D
<yuriy> bleh
<yuriy> do not do:
<yuriy> chown -R .*
<nixternal> lol
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Riddell> yuriy: "KubuntuIntrepidVersion doesn't specify what will happen to KDE3 packages."  "For Intrepid this will be dropped for KDE desktop packages so the KDE 3 packages will become KDE 4."
<Riddell> no need to remove from the archive, kdetoys 3.5.9 becomes kdetoys 4.0.73
<Riddell> anyone dare watch this and tell me if it's any good? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXBQRpg11bg
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/ | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXBQRpg11bg
<ScottK-uds> Do we install acl in kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> libacl sure, it tops popcon
<Riddell> acl itself too apparantly
<ScottK-uds> OK
<mhb> good morning!
<Riddell> morning mhb
<Riddell> didn't I tell you to go back to sleep? :)
<mhb> Riddell: you did
<mhb> Riddell: but I felt uneasy about it - you have to be enduring a GNOMEy session somewhere, and I'm not with you to share the pain :o)
<Riddell> common print dialogue in half an hour, more KDE than gnome that one
<mhb> yep, so I'll get dressed and get there
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, totally offtopic, I packed your sleeping bag, but I wasn't able to zip it up... I guess there's a secret mechanism I'm not aware of or something (nah, I'm just sometimes too impractical)
<mhb> Riddell: is the lock on the door automatic?
<Riddell> mhb: it'll lock behind you
<mhb> that's what I meant
<Riddell> ryanakca: where can we (pre)view the new website?
<Riddell> got it
<seele> yikes.. it's 9:48
 * seele heads downstairs
<mhb> Riddell: could you please share the website link with me, please?
<Riddell> mhb: which?
<mhb> Riddell: Kubuntu website, ryanakca's
<mhb> ryanakca: ping
<mhb> Riddell: ah, so you are mentoring again this year, that's great
<Tm_T> :)
<mhb> Riddell: I've read the dbus printing dialog & API spec, but it seems to avoid the obvious technical questions like "what toolkit will be used" "what language will be used" and the like... are you hosting any more information about that?
<mhb> on a wiki page or such
<Riddell> mhb: there's a dbus printing dialog & API spec?
<mhb> well I meant just the initial abstract stuff on the code.google.com
<Riddell> mhb: url?
<Riddell> it's cross desktop, so there will be both gtk and kde implementations (maybe also pure qt)
<Riddell> kde one would be c++, gtk one presumably C
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<mhb> Riddell: any code sharing between the two?
<mhb> (you know I'm fond of that)
<Riddell> that's the hope
<Riddell> don't know if it'll work if one is c++ and other is C
<paracetamolo> hi, I'm trying to build amarok2 from trunk with the qt4.4 from kubuntu and I got the variable QT_QTOPENGL_LIBRARY (ADVANCED) not set
<mhb> because maintaining two separate printing dialogs has the possibility of one eventually diverging, like say if GNOME guys kept upgrading their own and forgetting about the other one, which they're not interested in
<paracetamolo> anybody had more luck?
<Riddell> paracetamolo: got libqt4-opengl-dev installed?
<mhb> also twice as much work to fix one thing
<Nightrose> paracetamolo: why not use neon? - see amarok.kde.org
<Nightrose> morning btw :)
<mhb> morning Nightrose
<Nightrose> Riddell: nice interview
<Nightrose> heya mhb
<mhb> Nightrose: link?
<Nightrose> topic
<mhb> ah, sorry
<Nightrose> ;-)
<paracetamolo> Riddell: yes I do
<Riddell> mhb: it'll be maintained in openprinting and in the first instance my soc student will be working on both, I guess in future we just have a policy on the code to say changes need to appear in both
<mhb> Nightrose: you can't click on every youtube link or you'll get rickrolled too many times
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/ |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXBQRpg11bg
<Nightrose> mhb: haha already happened way too many times
<paracetamolo> Riddell: I also recompiled the base module after having installed the package
<stdin> Riddell: that reminds me, libqt4-opengl-dev has an overwrite problem, /usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc is in libqt4-dev and libqt4-opengl-dev
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/ |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | Jonathan Riddell interview - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXBQRpg11bg
<Riddell> stdin: hmm, that's fixed in 4.4.0-1ubuntu5 but my backport doesn't seem to have appeared
<paracetamolo> Nightrose: don't know :P is just that I compiled the whole kde4 and I can't understand why not amarok
<Nightrose> paracetamolo: ah ok
<mhb> Nightrose: it happened to a friend once, he saw a URL on a blackboard at uni and we both wanted to know where it leads to...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> stdin: flushed the backport, should appear at some point soon
<Riddell> Nightrose: I'm audible?  I don't make a fool of myself?
<Nightrose> Riddell: ;-) not at all - very good
<paracetamolo> leaving amarok, is there a way to use kde3 apps in a kde4 session with their old configuration? e.g. kopete with is contacts
<stdin> start the kde3 app and it should use the kde3 settings
<paracetamolo> stdin: no, it start like the first time
<stdin> you sure you're starting the kde3 version not the kde4 one?
<stdin> all my KDE 3 apps retain their settings
<paracetamolo> stdin: absolutely
<stdin> and you don't have a separate user for kde3/4 or anything like that?
<paracetamolo> I tryed to copy some settings from .kde3 to .kde4, but nothing appened...
<paracetamolo> stdin: nono, same user
<stdin> the kde3 apps look in ~/.kde
<mhb> Riddell: found the patch that patches kdm to tell kwallet the password
<Riddell> mhb: oh?
<paracetamolo> stdin: yeah sorry, from .kde to .kde4
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, opensuse's Dirk Muller did that during one of their hack weeks, it could be used to implement a single sign on in Kubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: I mean a tiny part of it, but still.
<Riddell> the topic came up on kde-utils-devel today, I wonder if they know of the patch
<mhb> hmm, yet another patch that SUSE "forgot" to propagate upstream? Man, you have to love them.
<mhb> I've talked to a few suse packagers a few months back, and their usual response is "what are you complaining about? we released the source..."
<mhb> Riddell: it's for KDE3, checking if they made a KDE4 port
<mhb> Riddell: it seems they're planning to patch all the applications that will support single sign on
<mhb> Riddell: because instead of transporting user credential, they're planning to transport "tokens" over the neetwork... so the apps need to be all patched to support it
<mhb> that's pretty disappointing, I must say
<Riddell> I guess that's the only way to make a smooth user experience
<mhb> why so?
<Riddell> well how else?
<mhb> I mean what made you change your "script's not that bad" opinion from tuesday?
<mhb> now we're patching everything
<mhb> and we both know not a single person in this room (except me and seele, of course) cares about what happens to KDE apps
<mhb> patching all apps => only Ubuntu can manage that => Kubuntu won't have that => another cool feature we're not bringing
<mhb> I don't call that a smooth user experience
<Tm_T> mhb: true
<ryanakca> mhb: pong?
<mhb> Riddell: any opinion on my rant? I'd settle with patching all apps if it were feasible or if I knew somebody would really get to that
<ryanakca> Riddell: at the moment, there are changes spread out accross my server and the Canonical testsite(s). New download page is on my server. Release stuff is on the Canonical servers... etc.
<mhb> Riddell: but are you sure we've got the manpower for that? I don't think so... and not shipping it because Ubuntu can and we don't have enough paid developers... that would make me quite an angry man (therefore the ranting)
<Riddell> mhb: it's something to be concerned about indeed
<\sh> mhb: what needs to be done?
<mhb> it seems that they've shifted plans
<Nightrose> to?
<mhb> instead of having this cool synchronizing tool, they want only to use public APIs for aunthentication with 3rd party services
<mhb> which, naturally, are not there
<mhb> which puts the idea into development hell, if I can jump to conclusions
<mhb> we're done, off to lunch
<mhb> see you round
<seele> Riddell: fyi the group photo was moved to today at 14:20 during the after-lunch lightening sessions
<Riddell> yep
<seele> oh, were you in the Desktop room when ken told us?
<Riddell> yes
<seele> h
<seele> *ah
<Nightrose> damn I have to leave to get to Ladyfest for a workshop and installparty and it looks like it is going to rain any minute :(
<Nightrose> mother nature doesn't seem to want me to promote free software ;-)
<Riddell> proofreaders: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFilesharing
<jdavies> 'lo
<mhb> jdavies: hi
<jdavies> hey mhb, how's going?
<mhb> jdavies: very well, thank you
<mhb> I passed my exam yesterday (I've got a lot more coming, but not this week) so I'm just enjoying UDS
<mhb> we went out with the KDE folks here, it was really great
<jdavies> great. :)
<mhb> Riddell: I'm not so convinced on the "Implementation" part
<Riddell> mhb: please expand
<mhb> ok
<mhb> jdavies: how about you?
<mhb> ryanakca: oh, I totally forgot about you :o)
<jdavies> mhb: overall, fine
<mhb> ryanakca: Jonathan sent me a link to www admin website, not sure which is that, but there were some issues with that style, like missing images and borders
<mhb> jdavies: great
<yuriy> morning
<yuriy> still haven't gotten voip working, but at whoever's talking: why not work on the upstream xrandr tool?
<yuriy> looks like they've started a port of their package manager, but I don't see one for network manager: http://svn.pardus.org.tr/uludag/branches/
<ScottK-uds> yuriy: I take it you are listening.
<yuriy> yup
<yuriy> and actually managing to understand the person who's sitting near the phone/mic
<yuriy> what does mandriva have for configuration tools and why don't they work for us?
<Riddell> gtk-perl!
<yuriy> ew
<mhb> yuriy: well, mandriva has got a Yast-like configuration system
<mhb> in perl, right
<mhb> so it's a) hard to port b) not our preferred language
<yuriy> the service manager is pretty broken and probably needs porting to upstart
<mhb> yuriy: the pardus one?
<yuriy> the guidance one
<mhb> yuriy: we're thinking of importing some pardus tools (if that's audible from the icecast)
<yuriy> i wasn't sure if that was a list of guidance tools or pardus tools a minute ago
<yuriy> Bug 232509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232509 in kubuntu-default-settings "Integrate some applications in kde-systemsettings of Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232509
<yuriy> for network management, i think the important thing to get right is integration with knetworkmanager and sensible switching between static and dynamic configuration
<yuriy> like at least an option to configure everything automatically using knetwork manager, which clears the entries from /etc/network/interfaces
<yuriy> perhaps seele could look into what would be a good workflow for that?
<seele> yuriy: maybe if we build our own tool
<yuriy> why does everything have to be done from scratch?
<ScottK-uds> yuriy: We're hoping not.  It's very quiet, so I don't know if you can tell, but they are looking at Pardus now.
<yuriy> ScottK-uds: oh, i just hear mumbling :P
<yuriy> hmm... xine is required to build kdebase O_o
<mhb> yuriy: for phonon only, phonon is moving to kdesupport
<yuriy> but phonon shouldn't build depend on xine, should it?
<mhb> not really
<mhb> yuriy: still here?
<mhb> the sessions's ended... what do you think about the issue?
<mhb> it turns out that each person has a different viewpoint
<Riddell> yuriy: the xine backend should..
<Riddell> we do not have clarity on configuration tools
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, there also is a #pardus-devel channel for us impatient types, asking there now.
<Riddell> oh, I looked there but it was empty
<Riddell> maybe I was on the wrong network or something
 * Riddell tempted just to install kuser and be done
<mhb> Riddell: why did we abandon it in the first place?
<Riddell> mhb: it's unmaintained and guidance was better
<mhb> right... but it's not anymore
<mhb> (better)
<Riddell> it's not, because there's no kde 4 guidance
<Riddell> if there was, it would still be an open question
<Riddell> although I suspect guidance would win
 * mhb compares
<mhb> Riddell: it doesn't look well (for Tonio_ 's solution, that is)
<mhb> Riddell: Pardus devs do not think that KDE4 is ready (who would have guessed) and it seems they release only once a year
<mhb> only their installer is qt4 at the moment, otherwise it's kde3
<mhb> so pardus 2008 won't be KDE4 and pardus 2009 is not what bothers us ATM.
<Riddell> Tonio_: food?
<nixternal> Riddell: working on qgtkstyle
<Riddell> nixternal: groovy (although really it's up to the gnome team to integrate it properly
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe you could pass that along then to them
<smarter> http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/bespin-ftbfs.log << anyone has an idea on why this fail?
 * smarter hates cryptic linker errors
 * nixternal tries building KDE 4.devel with Kubuntu Hardy Qt4.4.0
<nixternal> smarter: do you have kdebase-workspace-dev has a dep for bespin?
<smarter> nixternal: I've kdelibs5-dev, but I'm currently trying to build it on my computer which has workspace-dev installed
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> is there a new bespin out?
<smarter> there has never been a release
<smarter> I'm packaging from svn
<nixternal> I see it on kde-look.org
<nixternal> svn might be developed against the 4.1 branch
<smarter> so I'll let it sit on my bzr branch until we switch to 4.1
<smarter> there's no release(or it's really well hidden) the download link redirect to the official website with no download link
<nixternal> ahh
<yuriy> mornfall: ping
<yuriy> hmm gdm isn't sitting still http://www.ogmaciel.com/?p=478 need some of that stuff in kdm
<smarter> the main feature seems to be "Allow session agents to run in the greeter session (gnome-power-manager etc)"
<smarter> which could be done by kdm + plasma maybe?
<smarter> similar to the plasma screensaver thing
<mornfall> yuriy: Pong. Received and OK.
<mornfall> yuriy: Even pushed to public : - ).
<mornfall> But, excuse me for a while, I have a recorder practice sesssion.
<yuriy> mornfall: i was actually pinging about something else, lmk when you have a minute
<mornfall> yuriy: I'm yours.
<jussi01> Hrm, does anyone know how to get kde3 apps to take the kde4 theme?
<yuriy> mornfall: i'm trying to streamline the showing of commit progress, but the code is just about as jumpy as the interface
<yuriy> ideally i'd like to see just one overall progress bar, with the option to view more details
<mornfall> yuriy: You mean download or commit, really?
<yuriy> but right now it seems like there's a separae widget for every stage, so i'm just not sure where to start
<jussi01> hrm... oops wrong place... /me sighs...
<mornfall> Since commit only has one progress bar (+ the label showing what's going on).
<yuriy> mornfall: i mean the whole commit process
<mornfall> That's not really going to fly.
<yuriy> which part?
<mornfall> You have no way to guess the download/commit time ratio.
<mornfall> Even now the commit is a lot of guessing.
<yuriy> well, i guess it could reset the progress bar, but as long as it's not moving around the screen so much
<mornfall> It would help to move the commit one to the bottom of the screen by default.
<mornfall> That would actually fix most of the problem, no?
<yuriy> but would just splitting them 50/50 for an overall progress bar be so bad?
<yuriy> mornfall: then you just have a big blank screen, which is already a problem i think in the download screen
<mornfall> Dunno, I quite dislike when programs try that on me. Like the windows installer.
<yuriy> heh, true
<mornfall> Downloading, commiting are fine as they are, with resetting the bar.
<mornfall> Yes, big blank screen is a problem.
<mornfall> However, hiding things behind a button don't help much either, I'm afraid.
<mornfall> The download UI is rather jumpy indeed, but I didn't have time to fix that yet.
<yuriy> well, what i was actually imagining is hiding things behind a translucent overlay with an overall progress bar, and a button to move the overlay out of the way which would send the progress bar to the bottom
<mornfall> Ick.
<mornfall> Translucent is hard on eyes.
<mornfall> What could potentially help the download screen is having a list of things to download right from the start and just add OK when they are home.
<yuriy> that would help, isn't that what adept 2 does?
<mornfall> No, works just like current one.
<yuriy> also, doesn't aptitude and adept 2 usually do more than 1 download at a time?
<mornfall> You will get more progressbars when they do.
 * yuriy doesn't use the GUI for installing packages much
<mornfall> Only happens when you download from more than one site.
<mornfall> Actually, the progressbar for commit is in the same place as it is for download. Mostly.
<mornfall> Probably just needs fine-tuning.
<mornfall> The OpProgress one needs to be moved down though.
<yuriy> well, that's what i was referring to, there are at least 3 different ones and the layout looks different each time
<mornfall> yuriy: I have fixed OpProgress to have same layout as commitprogress.
<yuriy> mornfall: also i just ran into a case where I had the preview listing packages that are not set to be changed. I think I chose to install something, then revert, then install something else, and the deps of the first one reappeared in the preview, though with no action
<mornfall> yuriy: Interesting.
<mornfall> You are right.
<mornfall> And regenerating the list won't change that. Gotta be somewhere deeper.
<mornfall> Hm, it's because of how we check for modified packages. Apparently wrong way.
<mornfall> That's actually a bug in ept.
<mornfall> (Fixed, hopefully.)
<mornfall> Maybe even without breaking something else.
<yuriy> heh
<mornfall> I have also removed the "Download total: " label from the download progress.
<mornfall> Maybe adding a (always disabled for now) cancel button to opprogress and commitprogress would help, too.
<yuriy> let's see other concerns I had.. libadeptlib.a, is that right?
<mornfall> Yes, cmake goes crazy if you have both lib and app called "adept".
<yuriy> you have to scroll in the categories list in the installer for most window/screen sizes. kinda bothers me, but don't know what we could do about that
<mornfall> Basically nothing.
<mornfall> Make people use search.
<mornfall> The categories are already overcrowded inside.
<yuriy> and the sidebar with the category list looks pretty weird. i was thinking the maybe sidebar would be better if it looked more like the tabs in kickoff
<mornfall> You mean sidebar and category list next to each other?
<mornfall> I just took the okular one, that fit the purpose. There's no sidebar in kdelibs AFAIK.
<mornfall> And I haven't really seen kickoff...
<yuriy> there isn't
<yuriy> http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-41-visual-changelog-rev-783000/
<yuriy> mornfall: how it has the active tab blended into the rest of the interface instead of looking like a completely separate list
<mornfall> Yeah, well, could be. I won't have time to play with that though, I'm afraid.
<mornfall> If you can implement that without disrupting the other code too much, you could definitely try.
<yuriy> yep, i will
<yuriy> seele: ping -- any thoughts on the progress showing discussion a half hour back?
<yuriy> mornfall: you haven't published the changes you just made
<mornfall> No, sorry, not yet.
<mornfall> yuriy: K, I have recorded, testsuite is running now.
<mornfall> (On ept.)
<mornfall> I have pushed adept changes in the meantime.
<seele> yuriy: i see the conversation but i dont know what application you are talking about
 * seele wonders if there are any movies on
<yuriy> seele: adept-3
<seele> yuriy: can you get me screenshots of what you are talking about?
<yuriy> k, h/o have to either build or turn on my laptop
<yuriy> seele: http://www.yktech.us/temp/adept1.png http://www.yktech.us/temp/adept2.png http://www.yktech.us/temp/adept4.png
<yuriy> it's a bit improved from that (the 2nd one is centered now i think, i haven't tried the latest patch yet)
<yuriy> the first screen, lines get printed in the white area when downloads are done
<mhb> hi!
<jjesse_> hello mhb
<mhb> jjesse: we went out again... I had to leave early, because I had to catch the last bus home... I am so tired :o)
<jjesse> ah
<mhb> how are you?
<jjesse> doing goog
<jjesse> good
<jjesse> busy getting ready for the baby in a couple of weeks
<jjesse> do you ever just mark messages for follow up because you don't want to read or deal with it any more
<seele> hmm
<seele> Riddell: how busy are you tomorrow?  if you have time, do you want to go see the gardens the guide from tuesday told us about?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-23
<mhb> good morning!
<seele> oh how i love people talking for me on stuff i have no idea is about :P
<\sh> the life, the universe and the rest?
<Riddell> seele: Dan is like that :)
<Riddell> ryanakca, everyone: our website brainstorm https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite
<seele> yuriy: some of this may repeat what you discussed earlier
<seele> yuriy: are there only two progress bars?
<seele> yuriy: and can you cancel during reading package lists?
<\sh> Riddell, Dan as in Dan Kegel (wine dev)?
<Riddell> dan or openchange
<Riddell> dan of openchange
<\sh> too many Dan error ;-)
<seele> dan shearer
 * mhb is a bit bored
 * \sh 's shocked
<mhb> does anyone have an interesting thing to do for me?
<mhb> to pass the time before lunch
<\sh> hopefully you guys at UDS are ok...I wonder how many of you will have to visit the betty ford sanatorium ;)
<mhb> \sh: eh?
<\sh> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8094673@N04/2515083861/sizes/l/in/set-72157605116896496/
<mhb> \sh: like I said, I'm bored here :o)
<\sh> mhb, jono playing drums on kwiis head...and seeing the eyes of malcom...
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Feel like doing some KDE 3 hacking then?
<mhb> ScottK-uds: KDE3 hacking?
<mhb> ScottK-uds: I thought "that's gone, move on, to the latest and greatest"
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Not everything is ported.
<mhb> wbat do you suggest then?
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Klamav has a problem I could use a hand with.
<mooper> ﻿hi, sometimes, like now, i cant use shift or caps lock. i have a virtual machine with win xp and that works fine....any ideas/
<mhb> OK
<mooper> i tried in #kubuntu
<ScottK-uds> mhb: In 0.42 upstream remove the on access file scanning function.
<\sh> ScottK-uds, do we have a timeframe for konversation shifting to kde4 api?
<ScottK-uds> mhb: But they left the GUI.
<mhb> mooper: wrong keyboard layout? I really haven't seen that error before.
<ScottK-uds> \sh: I believe it exists, the question is the maturity, but I'm only starting to look at KDE4.
<\sh> ScottK-uds, /me needs to browse the kde svn more deep....at least we should get the standard apps for kde4 in shape
<ScottK-uds> mhb: So I patched out the U/I for on access file scanning.  However I couldn't figure how to remove the preferences for it without the package exploding.
<mhb> so you'd like to remove the preferences from it.
<mhb> OK.
<ScottK-uds> \sh: There is a list on one of the UDS spec pages of key apps we need to make sure are complete and stable (to the extend we'd rather ship a good KDE3 version if the KDE4 version isn't good enough)
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Yes.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: So if you give me a moment I'll install it and I'll come over and show you exactly.
<\sh> ScottK-uds, sure...but this "kde3 <-> kde4" pref/config sharing makes me crazy....I have several systems with the same apps installed (amarok+konversation) and all kde4 installs + kde3 apps are behaving differently...
<mooper> mhb, nope, keyboard is right
<mooper> it was working yesterday
<ScottK-uds> \sh: We'll ship one prefs file for Intrepid.
<\sh> ScottK-uds, sounds sane.
<seele> mhb: where you be?
<mhb> seele: lobby
<mhb> ScottK-uds: building it now
<mhb> ScottK-uds: so you can show me at my computer
<ScottK-uds> We won't have two desktops KDE3/KDE4 only one with as much KDE4 as we can reasonably make it.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Great.  Coming over.
<\sh> ScottK-uds, oh btw...is libetpan already unleashed?
<\sh> oh it is already...
<\sh> preparing claws*
<\sh> ScottK-uds, claws-* rebuild uploaded
<ScottK-uds> \sh: Great.  That reminds me I have one I need to do.  Thanks.
<\sh> ScottK, are there any other packages which needs a push?
<ScottK-uds> \sh: etepan-ng (I think that's the package name)
<\sh> ScottK-uds, on it
<\sh> ScottK-uds, done
<ScottK-uds> \sh: Thanks.
<\sh> welcome
<mhb> hi
<jdavies> hi mhb
<mhb> jdavies: greetings from the last day of UDS
<mhb> jdavies: I'm not enjoying this one as much as the last one, probbly because I've got a slight headache, sleep deprivation perhaps
<jdavies> :/ ouch..
<mhb> I'm also kind of tired, and we just went for a walk (had to carry my laptop around), so I'm now even more tired
 * jdavies is so tired too
<mhb> jdavies: how are you?
<jdavies> thank goodness it's weekend
<jdavies> mhb: hmm, normal, just tired tho :)
<mhb> jdavies: so what are your plans for intrepid?
<mhb> you're likely to have some free time during the summer, like me, right?
<jdavies> mhb: more likely find some money.
<mhb> jdavies: ah, money...
<mhb> so coding for MS, then?
<mhb> :o)
<jdavies> nah. :)
<mhb> some VB
<jdavies> arg, I dislike VB
<mhb> I know...
<mhb> I'm just teasing you
 * jdavies opens docs.python.org always in computer class
<seele> mhb: Riddell and i got stuck in the elevator!
<mhb> seele: for how long?
<seele> mhb: i dunno.. 5 10 minutes then Riddell pried the door open
<mhb> really?
<mhb> too bad I wasn't there
<mhb> I'd need something like that to cheer me up
<mhb> seele: I'm a bit tired today, which seems to affect my mood significantly, so I apologize for not being the happiest guy around
<seele> mhb: nah, it's ok.  it happens to everyone
<mhb> right
<mhb> seele: are you at the ubiquity session now? is it any good?
<seele> mhb: yes and i'm not sure yet
<seele> mhb: just got here
<mhb> ok
<mhb> I'll ask later then
<mhb> any good news lately?
<seele> mhb: theyre trying to figure out what kind of images to use in the instaler
<seele> mhb: screenshots vs logos vs something else
<mhb> ah
<mhb> ah
<mhb> I'd say neither
<mhb> whenever I install stuff, I already know what it looks like
<mhb> there's no need to market it to me when I already have it at home and am installing it
<mhb> I'd say a funny-educational video about what you can achieve in Ubuntu
<\sh> what about a flash movie? it's state of art...and we could use it for e.g. "Destroy 10 Windows Installation per Day with this Ubuntu Install CD and win an Ubuntero for free" or so
<\sh> you know something really not needed ad..like windows is doing ;)
<mhb> indeed, no ads
<mhb> especially in a live CD
<mhb> screenshots would be really stupid
<mhb> Riddell: what's python-gobject needed on a Kubuntu CD for?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> germinate output knows all, but it's hard to read, see KubuntuFiles
<ScottK2> Riddell: I think it's one of awen's Guidance fixes.
<ScottK2> mhb: ^^^
<mhb> how you read that germinate stuff?
<mhb> I see a folder full of files and I don't know which one to open
<mhb> hmm, perhaps the germinate ouput one?
<mhb> hmm
<Riddell> mhb: try the desktop one
<mhb> no gobject there
<mhb> hmm, I'll bother you about it some other time
<mhb> I got to do the task for ScottK2 , that should cheer me up
<mhb> (right? :o)
<ScottK2> mhb: It'd cheer me up definitely.
<mhb> ScottK2: right, and when you can't cheer yourself up, cheer someone else!
<mhb> let's get to it
<mhb> ScottK2: I'll be notifying you on the progress
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<seele> Riddell: http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3301
<Jucato> seele: did you take pics inside the elevator? :)
<seele> Jucato: lol no
<mhb> you never realize how ugly you are until you look at the photos :o)
<flaccid> prague is nice
<flaccid> it appears
<seele> mhb: no!
<seele> mhb: you *are* having a bad day
<mhb> seele: oh yes, that's a common realization
 * seele hugs mhb 
<Jucato> so.. which one is mhb? (there doesn't seem to be captions.. baaad usability :P)
<mhb> Jucato: I'm not scott wheeler, and I'm not French, Scottish, or female
<Jucato> mhb: the only info I can use there is the !femaile part :)
<Jucato> well you're definitely not Riddell :)
<Jucato> ok :P
<seele> Jucato: http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3400
<seele> Jucato: that is mhb
<Jucato> <mhb> you never realize how ugly you are until you look at the photos :o) <--- he must really be in a bad mood then ;)
<mhb_> Jucato: found me?
<Jucato> mhb_: seele gave you away ;)
<mhb_> Jucato: ah, well, I thought it was the age
<Jucato> [22:17] <Jucato> <mhb> you never realize how ugly you are until you look at the photos :o) <--- he must really be in a bad mood then ;)
<mhb_> session time
<Jucato> have fun :)
<flaccid> kik
<flaccid> lol even
<mhb_> Artemis_Fowl: hi
<mhb_> Artemis_Fowl: are you going to be around in a 45 minutes?
<mhb_> I'd like to have a talk with you, but I can't right now
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb_: yep
<Artemis_Fowl> fine
<mhb_> great
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: unfortunately I have to go. I will be back in about an hour if you are still interested
<mhb_> Artemis_Fowl: I won't be around, but we can do that sometime else
<mhb_> it's okay
<mhb_> see you
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<jeroen--> I found a very annoying bug, please see Bug #234355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234355 in xine-lib "[hardy] dvd devices are not correctly configured in xine (affecting DVD-playback in Kaffeine)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234355
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<yuriy> seele: on the download part there is one total download progress bar and another one above it that appears and disappears (yuck) per download. on the other 2 screens it's just the one progress bar in the center, but it resets a couple times
<yuriy> seele: on the last stage (where you see "reading package lists" in the screenshots, that text changes) you can't cancel
<yuriy> and tbh I don't know what the two buttons on the middle screen are supposed to be
<smarter> Riddell: I'm packaging foxkit(http://gitorious.org/projects/foxkit), should I use the debian/cdbs/kde.mk from kde4libs and /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk?
<Riddell> smarter: cmake.mk from kde4libs too
<mhb> kubuntu people are awesome
<Riddell> woo!
<mhb> I mean you folks redefine the definition of "being online"
<mhb> you're here all the time
<mhb> it's like you had clones locked up in your rooms doing IRC for you
<nixternal> not all of the time :p
<smarter> ok, what's the difference with standard cmake.mk?
<nixternal> smarter: has boogs
<mhb> nixternal: no, all the time
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's scary.
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's called addiction, methinks.
<nixternal> I am here all the time cuz I am a loser...I have no life :p
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<nixternal> muhaha!
<Hobbsee> awww
<nixternal> !nixternal
<nixternal> hrmm
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<mhb> Riddell: Please send my respect to your girlfriend. If she's tolerating that, she's a really great person.
<nixternal> ahh, there we go
<mhb> nixternal: Canonical is also giving out free money
<nixternal> well, I haven't received any of it :)
<mhb> I guess I'm the only one here actually careful about not spending too much of their money
<nixternal> I am trying to make some money
<nixternal> ok, Riddell in that pic you just blogged, I can spot you and seele, who are the others?
<nixternal> seele: likin' that hair! :)
<mhb> nixternal: !!
<nixternal> which one is mhb in that pic?
<mhb> nixternal: the ugly one
<nixternal> mhb: all I see is beautiful people in that picture. please try again :)
<nixternal> tall skinny one with black hair?
<mhb> nah, that's Alberto Milone
<nixternal> damn, it is...didn't even recognize him
<Jucato> [22:17] <seele> Jucato: http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3400
<Jucato> [22:17] <seele> Jucato: that is mhb
<Jucato> [22:17] <Jucato> <mhb> you never realize how ugly you are until you look at the photos :o) <--- he must really be in a bad mood then ;)
 * Jucato yawns...
<Jucato> good night people
<mhb> good night Jucato
<nixternal> k'nite Jucato :)
<mhb> I got to go to the party!
<mhb> see you round nixternal
<nixternal> ok, so mhb is the one in the black shirt bent down laughing at Riddell on a Mac :p
<nixternal> have fun mhb!
<mhb> my mac
<nixternal> be careful everyone
<nixternal> hahaha
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> oh I thought only coreymon was a mac loving.. person
<mhb> there's ScottK2 on the top left
<nixternal> ya, I know ScottK2's old arse :p
<yuriy> what happened to the firefox integration session? is there a spec for that?
<nixternal> we are going to integrate firefox with the trashbin
 * ScottK2 on the top left of what?
<nixternal> is it possible to do the integration with firefox in k-d-s or does there have to be a firefox-kde?
<nixternal> ScottK2: the picture posted by Riddell on his blog
<ScottK2> Ah.
<awen_> yuriy: "firefox - Transitional package for Konqueror" :P
<Jucato> is that Tonio in the blue shirt?
<Jucato> hm... hsould be seleping
<Jucato> should* sleeping*
<mhb> Jucato: right
<mhb> seeleping
<ScottK2> Thanks.  Found it.
<mhb> hmm, the wifi is shutting down
<mhb> so I have no choice but to go
<mhb> see you guys
<ScottK2> See you.
<mhb> and girls
<mhb> and ScottK2
<ScottK2> Are you coming to the club tonight?
<nixternal> that doesn't look like tonio to me
<mhb> I am
<ScottK2> Great.  See you there.
<nixternal> can't see a good shot of his bean though
<mhb> nixternal: it is him
<ScottK2> nixternal: It is Tonio in the light blue shirt to my right.
<yuriy> nixternal, awen_: sure, as soon as we "integrate" konqueror with the latest versions of gmail, or the kubuntu wiki for that matter: http://www.yktech.us/temp/konqwiki.png
<Jucato> nixternal: don't argue with the people who *were* there with him :)
<nixternal> couldn't see his head that great in that pic
<mhb> yuriy: hopefully
<Jucato> omg! they decapitated him! :P
<mhb> yuriy: we get webkit in Konqueror with videos, Flash and all... we're dumping KHTML
<ScottK2> mhb: For why python-gobject, see debian/changelog for kde-guidance (0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu10) hardy; urgency=low
<mhb> OK.
<nixternal> yuriy: hrmm, I have no problems with the wiki and Konqi
<mhb> got to go
<nixternal> ahh, when you shrink the page it happens
<awen_> will be good to get webkit in konqueror
<nixternal> yuriy: that kubuntu wiki issue is also in Firefox, Opera, Safari, and IE 7
<Jucato> IE 7.... :)
<nixternal> gotta have all the browsers to test webstuff on
<yuriy> works fine in FF3 here
<nixternal> only thing I have found Wine to be useful for
<nixternal> yuriy: it doesn't work here
<Jucato> aaah :)
 * Jucato thought it was IE 7 on nixternal's fave OS
<nixternal> it is IE 7 on my fave OS, Kubuntu :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: iTunes is another use case for WINE.
<yuriy> that is, the buttons go on top of each other when you shrink the page, but they're fine when it's wide. in konqi that's with a big window
<nixternal> I hate iTunes
<Jucato> !nixternal | nixternal, may I remind you
<ubottu> nixternal, may I remind you: Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> then again, I haven't looked at it much in a while
<ScottK2> I don't use it, but it's an essential app for my teenagers.
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> ScottK2: ya, I kind of figured that
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> my daughter really likes Banshee/Rythmbox over Amarok for some reason
<nixternal> I think because I started her on Edubuntu and she got used to Gnome
<Jucato> simpler UI?
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> then I forced Kubuntu down her throat
<Jucato> scary :D
<nixternal> it could be the simpler UI
<jdavies> nixternal: ....
<nixternal> huh? :)
<Jucato> last time.. bye! :)
 * Jucato should escape whil ehe still ca n
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK2> See you all later.  I'm off to the social event.
<nixternal> have fun ScottK2! be carefule and give everyone a hug for me
<nixternal> just don't do it to the point where you become the club pervert this time :p
<ScottK2> nixternal: In some cases those to things conflict.
<nixternal> lol
<awen_> have a fun night ScottK2 and everyone alse
<ScottK2> to/two
<nixternal> have a drink for me!
<nixternal> ScottK2: ask jono about the passed out pirate at penguicon
<nixternal> great story!
<smarter> If anyone is interested, a new QDevelop package is waiting to be reviewed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qdevelop :)
<smarter> Now Qt 4.4 friendly!
<nixternal> heh, just got the email for it
<DreadKnight>  somebody should make #kubuntu-dev forward here please
<jdavies> DreadKnight: that channel is not registered with services
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> are there people working on the new kubuntu.org web site? cause I would like to
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca is I think
<bobesponja> ok
<ryanakca> bobesponja: Currently we're waiting on the more technical issues (Sysadmin's need to finish installing the site), but when it gets back in motion, I'll poke you...
<smarter> foxkit, a little KDE4 Web browser based on WebKit is ready to be reviewed :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=foxkit-kde4
<bobesponja> ryanakca: ok
<bobesponja> ryanakca: so is the site ready already?
<bobesponja> smarter: nice :)
<ryanakca> bobesponja: Well, yes. There's maintenance, updating, etc... and there are a few tweeks to be done to the theme, but I'm waiting on the sysadmin's and a more "final" TODO list before tackling them.
 * ryanakca will bbl
<smarter_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pong
<smarter_> that was quick ;)
<smarter_> do you have some time to revu qdevelop and/or foxkit?
<apachelogger> I shouldn't :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> letz see
<smarter_> thanks
<bobesponja> smarter_: do I need to switch to intrepid to test them?
<smarter_> nop, they work on hardy too
<apachelogger> smarter: does that thing have no desktop file? Oo
<apachelogger> foxkit that is
<bobesponja> and shouldn't it be git instead of svn in the package name?
<smarter_> yes, it's pretty new
<smarter_> good point ;)
 * smarter_ fixes that
<apachelogger> smarter: we spell it KDE 4 not KDE4 ;-)
<smarter_> Qt4 or Qt 4?
<apachelogger> I never ponted out, but I think TT also calls it Qt4
<apachelogger> ++ for using quilt :D
<apachelogger> <3 quilt
<apachelogger> smarter: better to go with Qt 4
<smarter_> well, I just used what debian/cdbs/kde.mk uses ;)
<apachelogger> IMO
<smarter_> ok
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> that makes me cry
<apachelogger> why is there an importet findqt4?
<apachelogger> and imported oxygen icons
<apachelogger> smarter: Icon=package_network
<apachelogger> that icon is certainly not part of oxygen
<smarter_> nop, better suggestion?
<apachelogger> anything that is part of oxygen :P
<apachelogger> I think there is even an generic icon for web browsers
<apachelogger> smarter: please find out why upstream does import findqt4 and oxygen icons
 * smarter_ launches konqueror in /usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen
 * smarter_ found applications-internet :)
<apachelogger> good enough I think
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what license is oxygen using?
<apachelogger> IIRC CC/LGPL
<apachelogger> that probably should noted somewhere
<apachelogger> and the findqt4.cmake is probably also not gpl2
<smarter_> according to http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?page_id=4 it's CC-BY-SA/GPL
 * jdavies cheers Arby on in -bugs
<smarter_> apachelogger: the package doesn't really provide the oxygen icon, and applications-internet.png may be licensed in another license if someone use a different icons set
<apachelogger> does it not have icons?
<smarter> no
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> IMO you should point out that the icons in src/icons are (c) oxygen and licensend with whatever
<apachelogger> same for findqt4
<smarter> oh, these icons
<smarter> yes
<smarter> findqt4 is LGPLv2?
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/cmake/modules/COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS?revision=581906&view=markup
<apachelogger> there oyu have it
<apachelogger> BSD
<smarter> ok, so I have to add the full license text to debian/copyright
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> smarter: you should get in touch with upstream and get these issues sorted
<smarter> yep
<apachelogger> I am not feeling like it is advocatable right now
<apachelogger> smarter: packaging looks good though
<smarter> thanks :)
<apachelogger> letz sum up: desktop file missing in upstream, findqt4.cmake shouldn't be there at all since it is part of kdelibs, same for macrorushrequiredvars.cmake
<apachelogger> besides, both are BSD which should be noted somewhere if he wants ot keep them
<apachelogger> also they should go into cmake/modules
<apachelogger> src/icons need copyright information
<apachelogger> that's all I think
<apachelogger> smarter: did you testbuild qdevelop?
<smarter> only under hardy I think
 * smarter pbuilds
<apachelogger> packaging changes look good
 * apachelogger needs something to eat
<smarter> apachelogger: qdevelop builds fine
<mhb> hi
<mhb> it's over...
<mhb> I'm not going to see you for one year...
<mhb> :-(
<nixternal> back home already?
<mhb> right
<nixternal> early night ey
<mhb> yes, but I couldn't stay because unlike them I have no direct transportation
<nixternal> ahhh, that stinks
<mhb> seele: where have you been? I haven't found you so I could say a proper goodbye to you!
<mhb> nixternal: it surely does
<mhb> well, when I am ultra nostalgic I can always view the Jonathan Riddell interview
<mhb> what's up, nixternal ?
<jjesse> he's drugged up so wathc out :)
<ScottK-uds> mhb was at the post-UDS party tonight, so he may be a little off too.
<mhb> off?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> I'm always on.
<ScottK-uds> Speaking of which have you mailed the patch?
<mhb> not yet, will get to it
<mhb> hmm
<ScottK-uds> Thanks.
<ScottK-uds> Oops.
<mhb> Riddell: hmm
<mhb> Riddell: this codec thing is seriously messed up
<mhb> Riddell: has anyone actually tested it yet?
<mhb> Riddell: guess what happens when you have a video no codec is available for even after installing those
 * apachelogger has a nice word for what is happening
<apachelogger> I actually did such a thing today for neon, just to ensure I remember it is broken
<apachelogger> anyway ... l00py ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, neon is moving towards kde-nightly support for kubuntu
<yuriy> wow i just noticed all the stuff in the statusbar in digikam
<mhb> ScottK-uds: hmm, I can't seem to be able to do a nice diff
<mhb> because it really gets messed up, some of the Debian patches are applied, some not, debuild clean isn't working...
<ScottK-uds> Hmmm.  All the patches should be applied.  I'd suggest using cdbs-edit-patch with the next patch in the series and then adding your change.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: That should give you a clean patch.
<ScottK-uds> Actually give me a moment.
<mhb> how do I use that?
<ScottK-uds> Actually we want to add your diff to an existing patch , 09-disable-autoscan.patch
<ScottK-uds> mhb: From inside the package directory call cdbs-edit-patch 09-disable-autoscan.patch
<ScottK-uds> mhb: It will apply the patches in a copy in /tmp..
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Then you make your changes inside that copy.
<mhb> OK.
<mhb> I am too tired right now, so I'll do it in the morning, okay?
<ScottK-uds> mhb: When you're done, type exit and it will update the patch.  If you give it a non-zero exit code it won't save the change.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Absolutely.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: I don't have the GPG key I use with Debian here anyway so it definitely will have to wait until I get back to the US.
<mhb> right
<ScottK-uds> mhb: I really appreciatet the help.
<mhb> no problem at all.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-24
<Riddell> oh my ears
<seele> yeah.. my head is ringing
<ScottK2> And it's not because of the volume.
<seele> ScottK2: nah, i only had one beer tonight
<seele> ScottK2: if anything, it's from jumping around like a crazy person
<apachelogger> uhhh jumpstyle dancing :D
<ScottK2> I was thinking more about the nature of the sounds than the volume.  They did severe violence to some of my favorite songs.
<seele> lol
<Riddell> ScottK2: which one?
<ScottK2> Light My Fire and American Pie are the two that come immediately to mind.
<ScottK2> Although the latter is long enough that it had got a lot better by the end.
<ScottK2> I'm old enough that I own American Pie from the original release (1972).
 * uga thinks *buntu coding guidelines should suggest using firefox as a base for bad gui examples
<yuriy> uga: what parts of firefox are that bad that don't already apply to all of gnome?
<uga> yuriy: check the new download manager
<uga> yuriy: previously if you wanted to erase the whole list there was a clear list button
<uga> now you need to select one of the items and right click (if you don't select an item the menu won't popup)
<uga> and then clear list
<uga> why hide a function that is so useful and make it hard to reach
<uga> whoever did that had "oh! less buttons!" in his brain
<uga> appart from that, the settings dialogs are a mess
<uga> a real mess
<Jucato> (less of a mess compared to konqueror though :P)
<uga> I don't think so
<uga> try find where the proxy configuration goes
<uga> privacy? security? advanced?
<uga> where on earth is the connections option
<uga> you need to go to advanced->network->settings
<uga> obviously "network settings" is an advanced option in a browser, RIGHT¿?
<uga> and cookies expiration time etc, which should be options that nobody ever uses, appear in the main manus
<uga> menus
<uga> Jucato: finding that option in thunderbird is even more fun
<Jucato> heh I dare not touch the bird :)
<uga> as far as kmail doesn't work fine, I got no other choice
<uga> kde3 one was pretty annoying for imap
<uga> and kde4 one is... well, ... you know =)
<Jucato> yeah.. I know
<Jucato> also annoying for gmail imap
<Jucato> s/also/still/
<nixternal> oi
<vorian> why does qt-copy take sooooo long?
<nixternal> vorian: you don't need qt-copy if you are using -proposed, as the qt4.4 libraries are available
<vorian> sh**
<nixternal> haha
<vorian> :)
<vorian> the wiki should be updated
<skreech_> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo
<Jucato> nixternal: pong
<nixternal> foo
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato loves playing with nixternal hehehe
<nixternal> I will make you sick! stay away!
<DASKreech> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6f/Chicago_Downtown_Aerial_View.jpg
<DASKreech> I can see your house from here!
<nixternal> holy jesus that is awesome
<Jucato> "* Jucato loves playing with nixternal" <--- if that isn't evidence of being utterly sick and broken, I don't know what is
<Jucato> whoa!!!
<Jucato> why can't we have one of those :(
<Jucato> (we don't even have a decent night skyline pic...)
<nixternal> DASKreech: it need to go about 10 more miles west, and you might be able to see it
<nixternal> that picture makes chicago look small
<DASKreech> It's tiny :)
<DASKreech> I have to change my res down just to make it fit my screen
<nixternal> I can see my old apartment though
<nixternal> that pic was taken a few miles up of course
<nixternal> where you see all of the skyscapers, that is a few hundred square miles
<DASKreech> See that's why we need a KDE webbrowser :)
<nixternal> ey?
<DASKreech> I got this pic from Stumbleupon
<DASKreech> WE need something with an uber plugin system :-)
<nixternal> ya, I would like to be able to use some of the greasemonkey scripts in Konqueror
<nixternal> I totally dislike Firefox, and especially dislike Firefox 3
<nixternal> beta 5 and the new RC both suck hardcore
<nixternal> to me, Konqi in KDE 4 seems a bit bloated, and definitely broken
<DASKreech> w3m! w3m! w3m!
<Hobbsee> strange person.
<nixternal> most definitely
<nixternal> howdy Hobbsee
 * seele yawns
<nixternal> howdy seele
<seele> later everyone.. off to the airport
<nixternal> just wakin' up?
<seele> yup
<nixternal> haha, figured you were on your way back to this cold ass country
<Jucato> have a safe and nice trip seele
<Hobbsee> heya
<nixternal> I would hate that flight...way to long for me not to be on solid ground
 * Jucato notes that nixternal has turned #kde-devel to #kde-cafe...
<Jucato> hallow Hobbsee
<nixternal> that wasn't me
<Jucato> I saw you first :)
<nixternal> also, don't be givin' out info on the cafe man...it is a top secret geek breeding ground
<Jucato> nixternal: I still have one week for kde-docs right?
<nixternal> god that is scary
<Jucato> on right
<Jucato> oh right
<nixternal> 2 weeks
<nixternal> June 3rd
<nixternal> err, ya, one week...not even 2
<Jucato> that's practically 1 week.. I don't count weekends
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> 10 days
<Jucato> weekends are when I work... weekdays are when I lounge
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> I am always lounging
<Jucato> I'm eyeing the session mangler and autostart control module docs...
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> fire away homeskillet
<Jucato> if you always lounge, I wonder what you do when you're active :)
<nixternal> I am trying to get a working trunk build...but my desktop keeps locking up and I can't figure out the reason
<Jucato> somehow I always get the wrong image of a fish fillet when you say "homeskillet"...
<nixternal> I am starting to lean towards faulty hardware somewhere
<Jucato> one word: "Plasma"
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato likes to blame the poor critter
<nixternal> nah, cuz I can make KDE 3 lock up while building stuff
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> now that's bad
<nixternal> but kde 4 locks up a heck of a lot more than kde 3 does
<nixternal> kde 3 has only locked up a couple of times...kde 4 has locked up every time
<nixternal> with and without the fglrx driver
<Jucato> fglrx..
 * Jucato once again sulks at the current state of his hardware...
 * DASKreech blames X
<DASKreech>  X sucks
<nixternal> that it does
<nixternal> unless of course you have intel, then it rocks :)
<Jucato> indeed.
<Jucato> but Intel doesn't make AGP's (discreet graphis cards?)
<Jucato> or PCI-E's...
<DASKreech> pr PCI
<nixternal> or anything detachable for that matter
<Jucato> yeah...
<DASKreech> I hate the new X though
<DASKreech> hate hate
 * Jucato is stuck with low-end NVIDIA cards... because his mobo doesn't have PCI-E slots...
<DASKreech> Mine either
<DASKreech> why do you need a high end one?
<DASKreech> the day you need a high end video card for the desktop is the day you need Vista +1
<Jucato> DASKreech: well not really high-end, but at least non-legacy
<Jucato> not true
<Jucato> if you were a graphics artist or animator, you'd still need a high-end one
<Jucato> (which was something I hope I'd become)
<DASKreech> Hmm what kinda graphics?
<Jucato> anyway, the real issue is that my card is legacy. and almost all of the fixes that relate to Qt4-NVIDIA bugs are not backported
<Jucato> computer graphics, animation (3D)
<DASKreech> Blender?
<Jucato> kinda
<Jucato> I'm also looking into gaming... the heavy kind...
<Jucato> (NWN for one)
<DASKreech> .. professional ?
<Jucato> hm?
<DASKreech> As in like FOSS heavy gaming? or professional dev?
<Jucato> just playing for now... I was dreaming of dev years ago..
<Jucato> not sure if I'll take that up again anytime soon
<DASKreech> :-(
<Jucato> well, no time really
<DASKreech> Lots of FOSS games need devs
<Jucato> but my area of interest mainly revolves around graphics. from graphical user interface to computer graphics to 3D graphics :)
<DASKreech> The TUX RPG could use new models
<Jucato> who knows... maybe one day...
<Jucato> any how... nappy wappy time
<DASKreech> Jucato: awake?
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl, around?
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: yes
<mhb> splendid
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: hm, yes, are you able to /msg ?
<Artemis_Fowl> one min to verify my nickname
<mhb> OK.
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<mhb> any KDE4 expert around?
<Nightrose> mhb: many probably ;-)
<Nightrose> what do you need?
<mhb> Nightrose: nothing anymore
<mhb> Nightrose: well, I wonder how you change panel size in KDE 4.devel
<Nightrose> there was a video on that on the planet ;-)
<mhb> Nightrose: also, do you happen to know how to enable the WebKit kpart in konqueror?
<Nightrose> nope sorry
<apachelogger> mhb: co playground/libs/webkitkde
<apachelogger> build it
<apachelogger> then best thing to do is switching it in the file association kcm
<apachelogger> for the mimetype html
<apachelogger> or
<mhb> apachelogger: I've built that
<apachelogger> per session in konqueror -> view -> something -> webkitkde
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> got to go, be back in a few
<mhb> apachelogger: you seem to be a skilled chap
<mhb> apachelogger: how do you rebuild a part of kdebase without actually having to rebuild the whole kdebase over again?
<mhb> apachelogger: forget the question
<mhb> apachelogger: I guess using the old cmake/make should work
<apachelogger> yup
<mhb> turned out it didn't
<apachelogger> so you broke something
<mhb> no. but with those cs/cb scripts you can switch to a build dir and build a particular part.
<apachelogger> just svn up in cs, switch to cb and run cmakekde
<mhb> if you run cmake . and make afterwards, it won't compile anything - /bin/sh: KDE4_AUTOMOC_EXECUTABLE-NOTFOUND: not found
<apachelogger> sounds like a env var issue though
<apachelogger> mhb: btw, you shouldn't run cmake in the source tree
<mhb> right
<mhb> I said it wasn't a good way to build it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> mhb: so you want to rebuild a specific application within kdebase?
<mhb> exacylu
<mhb> exactly
<mhb> but I know how to do it right now
<mhb> so there's nothing to worry about
 * apachelogger goes in standby again :P
<mhb> grr
<mhb> apachelogger: I need your help
<apachelogger> sure
<mhb> apachelogger: I've built kdebase once
<mhb> apachelogger: and it worked
<mhb> now I've changed some systemsettings code, and I'm trying to rebuild it
<mhb> so I do "cs kdebase/workspace/systemsettings/" and then cmakekde
<apachelogger> well
<mhb> for some freaking reason, it keeps the code cached somewhere!
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> cmake does
<mhb> argh
<apachelogger> you will have to run cmakekde in the kdebase dir
<mhb> and wait half an hour for it to build, after every change?
<mhb> no way
<apachelogger> mhb: does not
<apachelogger> as you said it's caching
<apachelogger> ultimately you just need to run cmake PATH in kdebase
<apachelogger> and make/make install in workspace/systemsettings
<mhb> you can't just build systemsettings on your own, without having cmake to check all the other apps?
<mhb> on every build run
<apachelogger> mhb: well, you can modify systemsettings' cmake file
<mhb> what?
<apachelogger> cmakelists.txt
<mhb> is KDE that developer-unfriendly?
<apachelogger> by default it inherts
<apachelogger> mhb: it's not like you were able to do that with autohell :P
<mhb> either that or you don't know the correct way
<apachelogger> you can also run cmake just in workspace
<apachelogger> mhb: thing is I never had a cache issue
<apachelogger> and I mostly do partial builds
<mhb> can't you just run some make clean in the build directory so it has to recheck the source files?
<mhb> because I've edited them, and it doesn't care
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact you might
<mhb> even if I write in a random string of characters, it doesn't care and builds from some cache
<apachelogger> mhb: cd to the build dir of workspace/systemsettings
<apachelogger> then run rm -rf ./* :P
<apachelogger> mhb: I suggest googling
 * apachelogger has to leave for a administrator meeting
<mhb> ok
<apachelogger> windows server 2003 patching :D
<apachelogger> hrrhr
<mhb> ah, lovely
<mhb> how come you have time for that and not UDS ? :o)
<mhb> shame on you! :o)
<apachelogger> because it's part of the preparation for the IT exam on monday :P
<Tm_T> hahah
<mhb> hmm, is it
<mhb> have fun then
<apachelogger> laters
<etretyak> aa
<smarter> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qdevelop << package waiting for review/ack :)
<nosrednaekim> nice interview Riddell :)
<nosrednaekim> the "four point naught" threw me off for a while though :P
<Jucato> the youtube video?
<Jucato> he was "dell from Kubuntu" :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<\sh> hey nixternal-core ;)
<jjesse> afternoon Jucato
<nixternal> mmm, mcgriddles ftw!
<Jucato> almost noon jjesse :)
<jjesse> is he a core dev know
<Jucato> (for you I guess?)
<jjesse> Jucato: yes almost 11am
<nixternal> indy 500 tomorrow!
<jjesse> yay?
<nixternal> of course yay :)
<nixternal> go danika patrick!
<jjesse> you just like her cause she's smokin hot
<jjesse> not based on her driving skillz
<nixternal> and she is from Illinois
<jjesse> off to hardware store be back in a bit
<nixternal> she isn't the best driver, but ya, she's smokin' hot :p
<\sh> cheer people :)
<\sh> a good german beer in the afternoon is good ;)
<txwikinger> nixternal: The race is tomorrow, right?
<nixternal> yup
<jjesse> stupid one time question: how do i set kate up so i can have multiple windows of kate open at a time?
<nixternal> ey?
<nixternal> you can't just keep opening up kate?
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<nixternal> just hit cancel when that window pops up
<jjesse> from the application launcher when i click on kate it doesn't open up a new window
<nixternal> it does here
<nixternal> it popped up something about a session, but I accidentally hit esc before I could read what it said
<nosrednaekim> works here.... what command is the menu item executing?
<jjesse> don't know what command the launcher in kubuntu is executing
<nixternal> interesting...it doesn't work here
<nixternal> when you open up kate from the menu, it only allows one instance
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: try, right click, edit menu
<nixternal> nice boog find there jjesse :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: not for me...
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: hrmm running kde4
<nosrednaekim> oh! ok
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> haha
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<jjesse> i thought at one time kubuntu shipped with something like kate & or something like that you had to edit?
<nosrednaekim> i'm running a rather odd system.... kde3 with kdesktop replaced by plasma :P
<jjesse> i can open up another session of kate through the terminal
<nosrednaekim> ah.... confirmed :)
<nixternal> Exec=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate --use %U
<jjesse> if i rememve the --use  then i can open muliptle session if i recall corectly
<claydoh> the command to run kate 'kate --use %u' keeps  everything in the same window, get rid of the '--use' bit in the menu entry
<jjesse> where do i change that?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmenuedit"
<nixternal> the --use should be removed honestly
<nosrednaekim> does the --use work for konqueror?
<nixternal> jjesse: if you launch kate via krunner, then you are fine
<jjesse> cool thanks for the help
<nosrednaekim> ooh couple months ago remember I was wondering what the @ symbol did in python?
<nosrednaekim> its called a "function decorator"
<nosrednaekim> and its used for passing a function, complete with its arguments, through another function
<nosrednaekim> which is how @pyqtSignature("") stops it from being run twice on each event
<nosrednaekim> thats from the last chapter in my python book :P
<nixternal> wth package provides $QTDIR/lib/pkgconfig?
<nixternal> there is a prepend in my ~/.bashrc but I can't apt-file search for it with results
<Serega> hi folks
<ryanakca> Has https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite been "finalized" ?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-25
<jjesse> i think everyone is either out enjoying a beatufiful saturday evening or in bed :)
<jjesse> maybe they are recovering from UDS
<jjesse> if i pause my vm and the resume it, does uptime count the time the vm was paused or jnot?
<Jucato> uptime in a vm? :D
 * Jucato is neither in bed, nor recovering from UDS, nor is it a saturday :)
<jjesse> sure uptime :)
<jjesse> smart a$$ happy sunday
<Jucato> hahah :P
<jjesse> i'm working on the kget documentation and it hasn't been updated since version .8 of kget
<jjesse> still tons of references to auto-disconnceting your modem ;)
<mhb> evening fellas
<mhb> anyone from UDS made it home safely already?
<mhb> well I think so
<mhb> just want to hear it from you
<jjesse> evening mhb
<mhb> jjesse: hi
 * vorian waves
 * jdong waves at vore 
<jdong> vorian rather
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> the dong!
<jdong> stupid tab complete
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> poor vore
<jdong> vorian: the dong had lots of fun in his 300C today :)
<vorian> wooo hoo!
<vorian> congrats!
<jdong> vorian: gonna cruisade into Ohio once I secure my laser jammer funding :)
<vorian> jdong: I'll be in D-town in August
<vorian> excellent
<jdong> cool
<Jucato> isn't "vorian" the adjective form of "vore"?
<vorian> I'll be confinded to the GM center, but still close enough to town to get killed and burned
<vorian> Jucato: :)
<vorian> noun
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> I suck :P
<vorian> no!
<vorian> building kde from svn is kicking my arse
<Serega> morning
 * uga watches Riddell's video and wonders how wps (words per second) he manages doing
<uga> s/how/how many
<Riddell> uga: too many for you?
<Arby> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> Riddell: I've been reading the UDS specs and thinking about getting into PyKDE
<Arby> is there any reason I shouldn't tackle porting jockey
<Arby> it seems ~relatively~ straight forward and not too high risk
<Riddell> Arby: it's been done
<Arby> ah OK
<Arby> that was quick
<Riddell> Arby: although worth checking over for bugs
<Riddell> Arby: oh, it's been done to pyqt4
<Riddell> our spec would have said port to pykde4
<Riddell> which would be good
<Arby> that makes more sense
<Arby> I'm reading the source now
<Riddell> not hard at all
<Arby> it isn't pyKDE4
<Riddell> no, just qt
<Arby> how does PyKDE relate to PyQt, is it an extension?
<Arby> i.e kde inherits from qt
<Arby> also, am I right in thinking that the XML ui files will also need porting to the corresponding KDE widgets? or are the existing files OK?
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> woo, Riddell between all of the interviews on ubuntudevelopers (youtube), you are currently in 2nd, to jono, for most views :) you whooped mark! \o/
<Riddell> Arby: the existing ones will be mostly fine
<Riddell> Arby: the main change that's needed is QApplication -> KApplication and loading icons
<Arby> Riddell: thanks, just looking at icons now
<Arby> Riddell: is there a reference somewhere on how to do Icons the kde way
<Arby> I'm currently failing with a type error
<Riddell> Arby: maybe look at printer-applet in KDE trunk kdeutils, or guidance-power-manager in kdereview
<Arby> OK
<seezer> will an hardy->intrepid upgrade (still?) work?
<Riddell> seezer: intrepid is in rapid flux, maybe you'll be lucky, maybe not
<seezer> alright
<uga> Riddell: hehe yes, it was hard to follow sometimes ;)
<seele> yay.. all my pictures from prague are up: http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3301
<uga> seele http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3303 <-- you need a tripod ;)
<seele> uga: that was from my hotel window
<seele> uga: and i take pictures for memories not art.  i dont have a $1000 camera rig like some people :)
 * seele is hearing it from her photography friends too
<uga> heh http://obso1337.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3367
<seele> "You used the wrong exposure!"
<uga> seele: when your art is misfocused, sometimes memories turn blurry ;)
<seele> uga: that was called "Hot Love"
<uga> rofl
<seele> i'm not kidding either, hehe
<uga> seele: 1000 is low end gear ;)
<uga> my last lens alone was 1000eur...
<uga> and it's not high-end
<uga> seele: http://www.ugarro.com
<uga> most of those were taken with my first (low-end) gear
<seele> wow.. yeah see.. that's definitely not me, hehe
<seele> this is the first time in a long time i actually took my camera out for more than a few pictures
<seele> while i know others who don't leave home without their camera
<uga> heh, I try not to, unless I go pubbing
<uga> seele: the problem now is I need a couple new monitors to fit these: http://www.ugarro.com/gallery/v/Norway/Pano+-+img_6762+-+11400x2930+-+SCON+-+Blended+Layer.jpg.html
<uga> http://www.ugarro.com/gallery/v/Norway/Pano+-+img_6841+-+10538x2344+-+SCON+-+Blended+Layer.jpg.html
<uga> unless kubuntu i... what's next, impetuous indian? features a panoramic 3d view desktop
<seele> wow
<seele> i want three monitors just so i can have that background
<uga> =)
<seele> wow.. there are some good pictures of the friday event
<seele> of course.. those are also the people with $1000 lenses ;P
 * ryanakca wishes he could dream of affording 1554CAD dollar lenses... however... that's a laptop... or a third of a year of Uni... or food for a few months...
<crimsun> you don't need food, a laptop, or a university education.
<crimsun> guess that's settled.
<ryanakca> lol :)
<uga> seele: where?
<uga> ryanakca: get one of these http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/20/olpc-unveils-first-prototype-of-xo-2-0/
<uga> they claim they'll put them down to $75
<ryanakca> uga: heh, interesting :)
<ryanakca> uga: 2010... just as I graduate and head off to Uni... splendid :)
<uga> lol
<seele> uga: planet ubuntu
<uga> seele: I prefer your shots to those ;)
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: wow... you're that young?
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: umm... well... not /that/ young... but younger than most, yes.
<nosrednaekim> ^_^ i'm 18... im not insulting you :P
<ryanakca> lol, just a few years older than I am :)
 * mhb suddenly feels ancient :o)
<uga> mhb: yeah, those kids these days...
<mhb> uga: right :o)
<mhb> uga: seen my photo at the UDS?
<uga> mhb: not sure which of them that is
<uga> mhb: I couldn't see any shots by/of you there
<Riddell> Czessi: how did informationdays go?
 * seele yawns
<seele> is it 17:58 or 23:58?  my body can't tell the difference yet :P
<DaskreecH> 16:58 here
<DaskreecH> 59
<DaskreecH> 17:00 :-)
<seele> Riddell: have you uploaded the three pictures you took?
<Riddell> seele: which three?
<DaskreecH> "those" three
<Riddell> seele: this one? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/2522718840/
<seele> Riddell: no.  great one of my mouth open though :P
<seele> Riddell: didn't see you posted them on flickr yet.
<Riddell> still uploading
<Riddell> seele: that should be it
<DaskreecH> seele: Yellow hair :-)
<DaskreecH> seele: Hmm strange
<DaskreecH> one of your pictures comes out black
<Riddell> black?  must be seele :)
<DaskreecH> Riddell: Well kinda it comes out black in the slideshow
<DaskreecH> Ha ha :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-18
<tvakah> how come nothing depends on kde-icons-oxygen in karmic
<JontheEchidna> probably because it's not part of kdebase-runtime anymore
<JontheEchidna> it's a valid bug, though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why?  Is Oxgyen required as a theme?
 * ScottK takes a shot at fixing qt4-x11 on armel ....
<InitMass> when i preview a raw file in digikam i get a nice looking image. when i choose to develop it into a jpeg using digikam the image turns out a lot less nice. any idea why?
<InitMass> i'm using version 0.10 but this was present in the previous version as well
<eagles0513875> InitMass: please ask in kubuntu
<InitMass> sorry
<seele> rgreening: besides the specs, do you have a list of topics you wanted to discuss tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> So, is anybody going to announce KDE 4.3 beta packages?
 * ScottK prods at ryanakca.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: they are here?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: yeah
<jussi01> hrm....
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
 * jussi01 upgrades
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I should now remove the 4.2.3 ppa, no?
<JontheEchidna> doesn't matter, I don't think
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't hurt anything
<jussi01> ok
<ScottK> Wiat
<jussi01> :)
<ScottK> Wiat even
<jussi01> lol
<ScottK> Wait even
<ScottK> Why are we removing 4.2.3?
<ScottK> We ought to get it into jaunty-backports first.
<jussi01> ScottK: Im updating to the 4,3 beta, was wondering if I should remove the 4.2.3 ppa from my sources
<ScottK> jussi01: OK.
 * jussi01 giggles at ScottK getting paranoid :D
<ScottK> Sorry, I jumped in the middle are read that as deleting 4.2.3 packages FROM the PPA.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174935/
<JontheEchidna> meh, where do these keep coming from?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: good thing I tested it :D - could it be from the fact I had 4.2.3 installed?
<JontheEchidna> could be
<JontheEchidna> but I tested from 4.2.3 too
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I can just --force-all install them for now, right?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> as long as I have the log I can fix 'em
<jussi01> well that paste is enough, rihgt?
 * jussi01 is a bit out of things...
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * JontheEchidna will be back
<jjesse> morning
<jussi01> hi jjesse
<jussi01> Hrm, thats interesting - new menu structure in the beta
<JontheEchidna> The "map containments to virtual desktops" feature seems to be working great, I think we should conisder enabling it by default
<eagles0513875> also the new network manager is really looking promising both dhcp and static wired works for me granted when setting up the connection i get random plasma crashes
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: any chance the newer snapshot of network manager widget can be pushed to jaunty as an update. for me the one currently in jaunt seems to dislike my chipset and i wasnt able to get on the net without by passing it all together.
<JontheEchidna> one is undergoing testing, it will be pushed as soon as prudently possible
<eagles0513875> im currently on karmic and the one on here is working fine for me
<ScottK> That's the one we're testing for an update.
<JontheEchidna> what happens if two source packages both provide a binary package of the same name?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's just the .install file sticking around. The package isn't in debian/control anymore
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I have a new kdepim and kdebase. Soon to be a new -runtime
<ScottK> Again?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: Im getting a weird message in ktorrent - Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'. .
<JontheEchidna> yeah, jussi01 found some new ones :/
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: where do you want bugs`?
<JontheEchidna> thanks for those new ones, btw :)
<jussi01> no probs... :D
<JontheEchidna> bugs can go in the bug tracker, since we have 4.2.85 in karmic
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think I got armel, ia64, and sparc figured out.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: event though im on jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: yes, the packages are nearly identical
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ok, great.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yeah.  ia64 and sparc look like archive skew.  I got qedje to build last night and am waiting for workspace now.
<JontheEchidna> cool, maybe we can really, really get ports down this release
<ScottK> I think Armel has a boost related problem.  I uploaded a new boost1.35 last night and I'm waiting for qt4-x11 rise t to the top of the queue.
<JontheEchidna> we did get sparc last time, right?
<ScottK> Last time we had everything but hppa built.
<ScottK> Sparc and ia64 had kernel installability problems though
<JontheEchidna> Oh, did I tell you guys I found a similar RSSNow bug in KDE 4.2.85? (kde bug 193123)
<ubottu> KDE bug 193123 in widget-misc "RSSNow widget's content becomes blank after accessing ZUI" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193123
<JontheEchidna> One might conjecture that there's a chance that if that gets fixed, the other invisibility bug will get fixed too
<jussi01> well n o bug report at this moment, LP is being evil and timinig out
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Good news.
<ScottK> jussi01: Email interface FTW.
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, I should learn how that works at some point... :D
<eagles0513875> thought i would let you guys know there is a bug in the kdenlive package when i try to run the presentation that i have created it crashes plasma but i compiled it form source in the repos it doesnt crash plasma
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Karmic?
<eagles0513875> ya
<ScottK> No great suprise there.
<ScottK> Do file a bug though so we remember to deal with it.
<eagles0513875> will do
<eagles0513875> also working im guessing with upstream dev to test something for him
<ScottK> OK.  Tonio_ is interested in kdenlive, IIRC.
<eagles0513875> should i ping him and discuss it with him
<ScottK> eagles0513875: I just did.
<eagles0513875> thanks
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: plop !
<eagles0513875> hey Tonio_were you the one who packaged kdenlive for karmic
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: nope
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: jaunty
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: hum maybe I just uploaded an update, but that's just a new dep added (frei0r plugin afaik)
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: are you using karmic ?
<eagles0513875> well the karmic one when trying to run the presentation that one creates causes plasma to crash. when i compiled from source it doesnt cause plasma to crash any more but a differernt error which im working with peace- who seems to be upstream dev.
<eagles0513875> ya i am
<eagles0513875> testing out some other issues that jaunty was pissing me off with
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: yup kdenlive is far from being stable atm...
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: hopefully, there will be another release before karmic comes out
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: to be honnest, I'm a bit out of kubuntu atm, just a matter of 2 or 3 weeks :)
<eagles0513875> would a recompilation from current source in repos help anything
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: I have to find a job, which is a lot more important for me :)
<eagles0513875> ya i understand
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: well you can test locally to rebuild the package, and eventually I'll reupload if it happens to fix it for you
<eagles0513875> will have to figure out how to do that  tomorrow once im finally free for summer
<larsivi> hi, I tried to upgrade to kde 4.2.3 for jaunty but got a key error
<larsivi> no public key
<larsivi> and there was no mention of keys on the kubuntu page either (as there has been in the pas)
<larsivi> *past
<eagles0513875> !gpgerr | larsivi
<ubottu> larsivi: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<eagles0513875> larsivi: you would need to find the key for the repo 4.2.3 is in
<larsivi> eagles0513875: right - but why not add this info to the 4.2.3 page on kubuntu.org?
<eagles0513875> tbh i am not sure let me try and find it for you
<eagles0513875> larsivi: the key is 493b3065 follow the commands above and you should be good to go
 * ScottK notes https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-karmic-no-sudo/ to Kuubntu people going to UDS as he doesn't want to be the only Kubuntu person there.
<larsivi> eagles0513875: thanks :) but I still recommend adding it to your web page ;)
<eagles0513875> larsivi: also that is a question for the kubuntu channel btw this is just development channel
<larsivi> eagles0513875: I know, but fixing the web page is a dev request
<eagles0513875> i hear ya
<jussi01> larsivi: probably a good idea to file a bug
<ScottK> rgreening: Would you please mark yourself 'essential' for https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-karmic-kde-integration
<larsivi> jussi01: it would take me longer to file a bug in launchpad than to actually copy/paste the gpg key message from earlier KDE updates
<jussi01> larsivi: true, but ryanakca isnt around at the moment and a bug will make sure that the correct person is notified and therefore the issue gets fixed
<larsivi> My launchpad+bugs.kde quota has been filled today :P
<jussi01> :P
<eagles0513875> 4.3 has something the devs will like in regards to upstream bug reporting
<eagles0513875> is it gonna be the norm in 4.3 that all kde apps report bugs upstream directly to kde instead of to lp
<ScottK> eagles0513875: No.
<eagles0513875> ok thats interested cuz for instance kopete and konqueror which crashed on me had me report the bugs directly to bugs.kde.org
<rgreening> I think It need the launchpad integration patch
<rgreening> ScottK, eagles0513875^
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna
<eagles0513875> was thinking bout that probably some sorta integration was missing
<rgreening> actually, nope, thats in there... maybe its because of non-existnat bindings
<ScottK> rgreening: To the extent you consider Launchpad integration a feature on your desktop, sure.
<rgreening> ScottK: now now... :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Hey, if I wanted non-free stuff in my desktop I'd have signed up for Ubuntu One.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> More precisely, ... integration with non-free stuff ....
<rgreening> well, once LP is opened, the point is moo , yes, moo! :)
<ScottK> rgreening: Unfortunately there are no plans for opening LP.
<ScottK> Although in the specific case of our LP integration patches the parts they deal with will be opened, so that partial opening is relevant.
<rgreening> yeah
<eagles0513875> scott if i ever start random inappropriate convo in here feel free to take a mallet to me head and remind me plz and ty
 * rgreening whacks eagles0513875over the head with a mallet
<rgreening> just in case :)
<eagles0513875> i havent forgotten i have been rather good and behaving sith appropriate dev questions pertaing to karmic
<ryanakca> ScottK: Back, sorry, was off camping. Did you still need the announcement?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I haven't looked.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Looks like we do.
<ScottK> ryanakca: We also had a comment in here earlier about mentioning adding the key to the 4.2.3 announcement.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Have it somewheres?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Just something about KDE 4.3 Beta 1 being in the Karmic repos.  Packages for Jaunty in Kubuntu Experimental
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*, I'll go do that
<ryanakca> ScottK: posted
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I think the repo url is wrong.
<neversfelde> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<neversfelde> in the old experimental repo is only 4.2.3
<eagles0513875> also someone was complaining about the key not being on kubuntu.or for kubuntu-experimental repo and 4..2.3
<ScottK> I don't recall where 4.3 went.
<ScottK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<ScottK> Found it
<harolddong> is the entire update in there yet?  I added the edge repo but I'm not showing any updates
<Mamarok_> which repo are those Jaunty packages in? I can't see any...
<Mamarok_> ok, found it, but only 24 packages? that seems to be not enough
<neversfelde> Mamarok: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<harolddong> its not showing any updates for me?  Is there a certain way I'm supposed to do it?
<Mamarok_> neversfelde: sure I will not get pulseaudio installed again with all these meta packages?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I do only know the link and have not tested the packages, but I doubt that there is any pulseaudio stuff in this ppa
<Mamarok_> neversfelde: well, I still have about 60 instalnces of pulsesomething installed on my system I can't get rid of
<Mamarok_> and it came in through the libxine1 plugins
<Mamarok_> instances* even...
<Mamarok_> cause every time I try to remove those it tries to remove all KDE
<neversfelde> Mamarok:  I have only libpulse0 installed here and this lib seems to be necessary
<Mamarok_> neversfelde: I wonder what for, KDE doesn't ue pulseaudio at all...
<hunger> Is there currently major breakage in karmic?
<smarter> ryanakca: the deb line in the announcement is wrong
<smarter> ryanakca: it should be deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu karmic main
<smarter> with jaunty instead of karmic
<smarter> (damn copy-paste which includes a linebreak :p)
<harolddong> and then I can get it with aptitude full-upgrade?
* rdieter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Fedora-KDE forum. http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SIGs/KDE , Current: F9/F10/F11: 4.2.2, updates-testing: 4.2.3, Rawhide (F12): 4.2.85
<Sput> neversfelde / Mamarok_: I don't have pulseaudio on my system, I can assure you that it's not needed for xine :)
<Sput> it probably is when you use gnome, which shows yet again the power of USE flags :)
<Mamarok_> Sput: I know itŝ not needed, that doesn't change the fact that it ended up in my Jaunty as it did for hundreds of others and kills the sound in Amarok
<Sput> yeah I think you'd need different packages for users with and without gnome
<Sput> with quassel in *buntu it's the other way round, it pulls in kdelibs and stuff even for ubuntu users :/
<Mamarok_> Sput: ... funny, not
 * Sput got complaints about that
<Mamarok_> where do you get the manpower form to do that?
<Mamarok_> from*
<Sput> Mamarok_: it's an inherent problem of binary distro, unfortunately :/
 * ScottK wonder what channel he wondered into.
<Sput> probably you can't split libxine in modules?
<Mamarok_> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> Mamarok: See /topic and a Gentoo user is doing most of the talking
<ScottK> Sput: It's something around that.  I don't recall the details.
<Sput> uh... fedora?
<Sput> or is my quassel acting up?
<ScottK> Yeah.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<Mamarok_> ScottK: well, he is the Quassel Man, so it's normal he does all the talking
<Mamarok_> Quasseln is German for Chatting
<ScottK> Right, it was that in conjunction with the /topic change.
<Sput> yeah, that was a fun mixup :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<Sput> ScottK: did you mention that you intend to package two versions of quassel in the future, or do I remember wrong?
<ScottK> We're looking at it.
<Sput> k
<ScottK> Do a double build.
 * Sput intends to make things like KDE notifications optional in the future even with KDE integration, but that won't be happening in 0.4.x
<harolddong> having a problem with kdebase-runtime-data package in the upgrade
<ScottK> What problem?  I think JontheEchidna has some fixes queued already.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hi ! tried to install kde 4.3 b1 for jaunty ?
<Tonio_> ScottK:
<Tonio_> I can get it to install...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I have not.
<Tonio_> that's pretty strange... when I browse the repo with firefox, I can see the good versioned files, and the dist content is correct
<ScottK> I'm trying to keep my system pristine for 4.2.3 testing if we get it into the official repos.
<Tonio_> but apt keeps seeing 4.2.3..... that's weird
<ScottK> There's two different PPAs with very similar urls.
<ScottK> You have the wrong one.
<ScottK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Tonio_> ScottK: how messy....
<ScottK> We're in the midst of transitioning.
<ScottK> 4.2.3 is the last (probably) to be done on the old one.
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> did anyone tested before installing this ? there are so many file conflicts.... it is barelly installable right now...
<ScottK> We got most of them.  JontheEchidna put some more fixes in bzr if you want to upload.
<Tonio_> ScottK oh sure, I have no pb, since I didn't help :)
<Tonio_> ScottK I'm just surprised we announced it on kubuntu.org....
<Tonio_> ScottK and that when you install it'll just kick your dpkg ass...
<ScottK> Tonio_: There are updates for kdepim and kdebase and maybe  kdebase-runtime.  Can you look them over and sponsor (these are for Karmic).
<ScottK> Apparently when we merged with Debian a lot of stuff got shoved around.
<Tonio_> ScottK hehe :)
<Tonio_> ScottK the only problem is that annoucing will lend people to test and that is what gives us a bad reputation..
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  Start fixing.
<Tonio_> maybe we shouldn't care as much in having the package as soon as possible...
<Tonio_> ScottK sure
<ScottK> ;-)
<Tonio_> ScottK but right now I have to go bed, I have an interview tomorrow early for a job...
<ScottK> Bah.
<Tonio_> ScottK nevermind that wasn't rude criticism at all :)
<Tonio_> the one that doesn't do sholdn't complain
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's fine.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Just make sure we know what needs doing.
<Tonio_> but.... we should take care at announcing things when they are ready :)
<ScottK> Well I kind of thought they were.
<harolddong> is the air theme not in the beta?
<ScottK> It's not
<harolddong> I can'tget dolphin to open now since updating
<ScottK> Tonio_: ^^^ How about you?
<harolddong> konqueror won't open either actuallly
<harolddong> actually konqueror will work fine as a web browser but if I try to open a folder with it it won't open
<ScottK> harolddong: Are you on Jaunty or Karmic?
<harolddong> jaunty
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ I think you needed those other *private*.so that are still in not-installed.
<Tonio_> ScottK I'm just reverting to 4.2.3 :)
<Tonio_> ScottK unusable atm, I noticed files conflicts between many package.... and no time to fix on my own...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Can you pastebin your errors somewher?
<harolddong> hmmm dolphin finally did open for over here after about a 15 minute wait
<ScottK> OK, well that's something.
<Tonio_> ScottK I don't have the logs right now...
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK I'm free to work on thursday, I'll test then and eventually fix the packages
<ScottK> OK
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-19
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: -runtime uploaded.
<jjesse> good eening trying to do the update from the kubuntu.org website and getting a lot of failed to install or upgrade kdebase-runtime and kdebase-workspace-dev
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm working on 'em...
<JontheEchidna> the runtime one was pushed to bzr but I forgot to do a PPA upload
<JontheEchidna> once the new runtime builds it should be fine
<JontheEchidna> I would be interested in a log for the -workspace ones
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/175276/ is what i'm getting
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> ok, the runtime fix is building and I'll upload the fix for -workspace shortly
<jjesse> ok cool i'll upgrade later then :)
<JontheEchidna> ...and new kdebase-workspace uploaded, with hopefully the last of the conflicts
<harolddong> gwenview is totally tweaked in the beta.  it opens fine but if I click anything it crashes
<vorian> cmake error
<JontheEchidna> shit, here we go again: bug 377333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 377333 in kdeadmin "KDE Printer Configuration applet is broken" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377333
<JontheEchidna> that dbus.mainloop.qt crash
<JontheEchidna> in karmic now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We got some complaints about Dolphin not running/starting very slowly and Konqueror not being able to browse files.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm thinking we ought to ship the two lib*private.so files.  Any reason not to?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
 * ScottK thinks unless we have a good reason not to we ought to ship stuff.
<JontheEchidna> apparently we're doing it because debian is
<JontheEchidna> though konsole's private lib was not added during the merge
<JontheEchidna> and is new in KDE 4.3
<ScottK> Are the dolphin/konqueror ones new?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> They were present in KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> and were in our kdebase-dev package before we abolished it in the merge
<JontheEchidna> (I'm reporting this as I investigate)
<ScottK> Well it they were in -dev, that's not it.
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any reason I shouldn't upload your kdebase stuff as is then?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: not that I can think of
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That leave pim and did you say -workspace?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, those are the two
<JontheEchidna> runtime now has some final fixes, unless I forgot to push
<JontheEchidna> ok, runtime's all good
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> OK.  pim done.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nothing in bzr for runtime i didn't already upload, so I think I'm done being your upload bitch for now.
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe you did upload that already. I'm starting to lose track of it all...
<JontheEchidna> I hope we merge sooner next time...
<JontheEchidna> this exercise was good for my upload count, but otherwise not so much fun
<ScottK> If Ubuntu HoF was working I'm pretty sure I'd be top of the pile for sponsoring.
<vorian> dude
<vorian> what's up with kdebase
<ScottK> WHich one?
<ScottK> vorian: ^^
<vorian> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<vorian>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/keditbookmarks/keditbookmarks-genui.rc', which is also in package konqueror
<vorian> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<vorian> dpkg: regarding .../kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu4_all.deb containing kdebase-runtime-data:
<vorian>  kdebase-runtime-data conflicts with kdebase-data (<< 4:4.2.85)
<vorian>   kdebase-data (version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4) is present and installed.
<vorian> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu4_all.deb (--unpack):
<vorian>  conflicting packages - not installing kdebase-runtime-data
<vorian> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vorian>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<vorian>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<vorian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vorian> erm, batpaste
<vorian> eek
<ScottK> The answer is you found some more conflicts ....
<ScottK> JohnTheEchnida has been diligent about rooting them out, but clearly missed a few.
<ScottK> A bunch of stuff moved around when we merged with Debian.
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175347/
<vorian> tisk tisk tisk
<vorian> should have waited to do a merge
 * vorian remembers saying something along those lines
<ScottK> vorian: I don't have a lot of time to work through it, but if you can clean this up a bit in bzr, I can upload it later.
<vorian> okie dokie
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I think it'd have been harder later, but water under the bridge.
<ScottK> Back in a bit.
<vorian> my head is going to explode
<vorian> this is all flippin mixed up
<ScottK> I'm just JontheEchidna's upload bitch.  Talk to him ....
<vorian> :o
<rgreening> hey all
<rgreening> hey upload bitch :)
<rgreening> lol
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> rgreening: how did you weasel out a uds invite you lucky dog?
<rgreening> someone needs to talke care of Riddell and ensure he doesn't spend too much time in the hot tub :)
<rgreening> I got picked :)
<vorian> mwahaha
<rgreening> lol
<vishalrao> all you fine dev folks dont forget to smile for the cameras, us users will be watching the uds youtube vids :)
<ScottK> I haven't decided for sure if I'm going to sign the waiver to let myself be videoed.
<ScottK> rgreening: Was it a big deal last time if one didn't?
<rgreening> ScottK: no.
<ScottK> Thanks
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> in the romms, there were spots to sit outside the perview of the camera
<vishalrao> we can still hear you then? mwahaha
<rgreening> only if he speaks...
<rgreening> but in scotts case, Im not expecting silence :) haha
<ScottK> Don't worry.   The only way to get me not to talk in a meeting is not to invite me.
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: does your weather thing work in 4.3 beta?
<jussi01> Hrm, lots of weirdness in 4.3 beta (jaunty). no wallpapapers, panel is all messed up, have I done someting wrong
<jussi01> ?
<ScottK> You've installed a beta?
<jussi01> which is the debugging package I need to report useful bug with plasma?
 * jussi01 hugs ScottK
<jussi01> ScottK: I guess, as with most things in the morning it got worded wrong. (its a8.45, I havent woken up properly yet) I was more attempting to ask if anyone else has experienced such issues, and if so, have they reported a bug?
 * ScottK is still on 4.2.2
<jussi01> ScottK: do you have an answer for my other question? (re: plasma)
<ScottK> No, it's very late here and I'm not very coherent
<jussi01> ScottK: ok. :)  sleep well then
<tsimpson> jussi01: kdebase-workspace-dbg
<woodbj> Hello all, just a question has everything finished being uploaded for KDE 4.3 because when i install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu 9.10 i can log into KDE but the plasmiods don't work (i can't use launcher to get programs or anything)
<nixternal> woodbj: nope
<nixternal> lots has been uploaded, but the build servers are harmered as well
<woodbj> so how much longer do you think the kde 4.3 desktop will be up and running
<nixternal> no idea
<nixternal> probably the next few days...we found more bugs today that need to get taken care of warrant some rebuilding as well
<woodbj> ok thanks for the hard work
<jussi01> thanks tsimpson
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: or whoever is interested in kde4.3 stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175428/
<Mamarok> folks, could we please put a "for experienced users only" in the 4.3 beta announcement?
<Mamarok> I'm sick of noobs who rush into it and then break their system
<Tm_T> Mamarok: there isn't that?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: guess...
<Tm_T> there isn't, hrrrrrr
<Mamarok> we should really do announcements with the user in mind...
<Mamarok> and most users are just noobs
<sebas> Mamarok: committed :)
<Nightrose> but yea - good idea nontheless
<Nightrose> sebas: she was talking about the announcement on kubuntu.org i think
<sebas> Ah, context ... :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tm_T> :---P
<sebas> It's actually the secon time I write "aah ... context" in the last few minutes
 * Nightrose hands sebas some instant context - add water when needed :D
 * sebas throws it in his morning pina colada and stirs ... eeerh shakes
<Nightrose> hmmmm morning pina colada...
<Nightrose> *drool*
<Mamarok> Nightrose: at that time of the day?
<Nightrose> hmm ok - little late for a morning pina colada
<Nightrose> true
 * Nightrose would like one anyway
<Mamarok> I actually understood that you were drinking ...
<sebas> It's never too late for a morning PC
 * Sput prefers a morning bloody mary
<Sput> that sweet stuff doesn't taste :)
<tsimpson> *grumble* why are there 5990 builds waiting for i386 in PPAs...
<Mamarok> Sput: agreed, that's more my style too :)
<Mamarok> but then, a Swimmingpool...
<Sput> meh, max one, and after that I need beer or something spicy
<Mamarok> mgraesslin: forget about that xenoterracide chap, he is a real pain...
<mgraesslin> Mamarok: yeah I just decided that for myself, too :-)
<mgraesslin> I'm really sick of people blaming kwin for the intel problems
<JontheEchidna> *yawn*
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: still having problems with the update on kdebase-runtime-data and kdebase-workspace-dev
<JontheEchidna> really? that's weird
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/175616/
<jjesse> hrmm wife is ready for break fast so i'll read scroll
<JontheEchidna> ok  -dev one is new, I think.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175347/
<JontheEchidna> I don't get the kdebase-runtime-data one :(
<JontheEchidna> that oxygen.themerc file is not in kde-icons-oxygen
<JontheEchidna> and kdebase-runtime-data should  properly replace the last version that did
<ScottK> tsimpson: Test rebuild of the archive.  They're all scored with a low priority so they only go when there's no regular uploads waiting.
<ScottK> qt4-x11 is two hours past where it died last time on armel, so we may be in business.
<JontheEchidna> So, if peeps gonna be pelting me with pastebin links, I might as well pelt back: http://imagebin.ca/view/CDOg2_4q.html
 * rgreening is sooo tired
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: how do yo umake the plasma weather thingy work... I get only a blank blue screen
<rgreening> no weather here...
<rgreening> lol
 * ScottK was about to say nice weather there.
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: are you using the NOAA weather service?
<JontheEchidna> the wallpaper has this thing where it won't work with the NOAA
<JontheEchidna> because the weather dataengine won't return an icon name for the weather since it'd have to write cases for the 200 different weather condition strings that the NOAA returns
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I open Desktop Settings and config Wallpaper to Weather. Select Env Canada, and St. John's...
<JontheEchidna> oh, env canada
<JontheEchidna> I've not tried that yet, I don't think
 * ScottK wonders what the color for 'cold' is for the wallpaper
<rgreening> hmm... nevermind. seems to have worked this morning...
<rgreening> strange.
<rgreening> yesterday it was solid blue.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you have pics for all weather?
<JontheEchidna> as much weather as the weather dataengine gives us, yes.
<rgreening> maybe it was missing one and defaulted to no pic ( and used my dfefault background color)
<JontheEchidna> if it gets weather-none-available or can't connect to the internet it falls back to the default wallpaper
<rgreening> and default wound be no paper is wall[paper was enabled, no?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<rgreening> wallpaper weather I mean
<JontheEchidna> I mean, it sets the image and the image for the default wallpaper
<JontheEchidna> s/and/as
<rgreening> hmm... and if it never ran successfully once, then no wallpaper.
<rgreening> hence my blue screen I suspect.
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<rgreening> maybe we need a default pic for no weather...
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> like the color bars when a channel is off air.. hahahha
<ScottK> rgreening: He's not old enough to know what that is.
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> I've seen those
<ScottK>  ... in movies
<rgreening> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... eeeee...... This is a test of the emergency broadcast system.
<JontheEchidna> no, on PBS at like 5 am in the morning before anything was on
<JontheEchidna> 10 years ago
<JontheEchidna> or maybe it wasn't PBS, but one of the channels near it
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: anyway, the weather app is tres cool (now that it works 4 me)
<JontheEchidna> the ones with all the ads near the end of the channels our antenna would receive
<vorian> I remember when fox went to a network broadcast
<vorian> we had to get a round antenna
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is there a way to reconf the wallpapers?
<rgreening> just curious.,.,.
<JontheEchidna> like, change the wallpaper for a certain weather condition?
<rgreening> sure
<JontheEchidna> nope, can't do that at the moment :(
<JontheEchidna> I ran in to some techincal problems when the wallpaper got ported over to libplasmaweather
<JontheEchidna> libplasmaweather provided a qwidget for the configuration interface, and I don't know how to properly add a pushbutton for the advanced dialog to the configwidget's layout
<JontheEchidna> otherwise most of the advanced config code is there
<rgreening> ah
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/wallpapers/weather/weatherwallpaper.cpp?revision=954189&view=markup
<JontheEchidna> createConfigurationInterace() is where the magic would happen, if I knew how to add a pushbutton to the layout
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'll take a peek...
<rgreening> who knows... :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is there an easy way to build just that applet outside workspace?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just a sec
<JontheEchidna> or maybe not anymore
<JontheEchidna> unless libplasmaweather has development headers
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: which package is the weather thing in?
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons
<rgreening> k
<JontheEchidna> the wallpaper is too, so that makes it easier
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175643/ <- you'd add this to get an out-of-souce build, but I don't know if it'll build out of source anymore
<JontheEchidna> (to cmakelists.txt)
<rgreening> kk
<eagles0513875> anything you guys need me to work on
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: whats the applet called in kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> it's in wallpapers/weather/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> thats why I couldnt find it
<rgreening> lol
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: anything i can work on
<JontheEchidna> not that I can think of
<eagles0513875> ok would upstream but i cant seeing as im on karmic
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: should i file a bug but not sure against what in regards to kde programs like konqueror and kopete etc their bug reporting program reports them directly upstream
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ping
<tsimpson> ScottK: yeah, I realised a few seconds after I said that
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: just curious, Im getting crashes with gwenview, have you experienced that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/175667/
 * JontheEchidna isn't a regular user of gwenview, tbh
<JontheEchidna> looking at the log, it could be an isue with the new folder view feature
<JontheEchidna> not to be confused with plasma's folderview
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: just amissing dep? or some actual issue?
<JontheEchidna> probably an actual issue
<JontheEchidna> I can't think of any dep that would be missing
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175677/
<rgreening> I haven't tested yet... but in theory...
<JontheEchidna> out of curiosity, any reason for a plasma pushbutton inside a normal config dialog?
<rgreening> oops.. copy/paste error
<rgreening> should be regular KPushbutton
<rgreening> and it'll need to include the header KPushutton...
 * JontheEchidna tests
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: more like this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/175683/
<JontheEchidna> the part that takes a while :(
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> the best attempt I had got a window to appear for a split second whent he config dialog was open
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> subclassing things isn't my strong suit
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no guarantees what I have will a) compile b) do what we want. :)
<rgreening> but in theory...
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: who besied you can I poke into having a look at the Amarok crash? we _really_ need beta 2 packages for kubuntu to get testing
<Nightrose> I want to release 2.1 final next but without more testing I can't do that
<JontheEchidna> umm
<Nightrose> sorry for being such a pita about it :/
<JontheEchidna> don't worry, I understand where you're coming from... not having packages for this long is not good
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: let me know if you need a tester
<JontheEchidna> everybody's away at UDS, aren't they...
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: heh i need packagers first :D
<Nightrose> then testers
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yea - looks like it
<txwikinger_work> JontheEchidna: UDS is cancelled because of swineflu ;)
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: does it need to be packaged still
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> well or rather one nasty bug fixed so the packages are usable
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: mind if i pm ya
 * Nightrose would rather speak here quickly as I have to go back to programming really soon
<eagles0513875> ill be willing to repackage with mentorship
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: I think I might be able to take another look later today
<JontheEchidna> it's just that I've been really, really busy lately :(
<seele> UDS is next week i thought
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ok thanks
<Nightrose> yea I know - we all are ;-)
<Nightrose> seele: canonical all hands is now iirc
<Nightrose> and uds next week
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's what I'm thinking of
<JontheEchidna> Riddell left the country so I assumed that either a) he's running from the law or b) going to UDS
<seele> Nightrose: right, but that's just Riddell and agateau for us
<Nightrose> rofl JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> seele: *nod*
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger_work: http://doihaveswineflu.org
<JontheEchidna> bbl
 * Nightrose goes back to trying to understand VTK
<txwikinger_work> JontheEchidna: ROFL
<txwikinger_work> JontheEchidna: Or he is running for Speaker
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'll figure out the kdeplasma-addons thing. It's building here. If it works, I'll ask to get it uploaded. If it doesn't I'll debug. You go on and do the Amarok thingy :)
<eagles0513875> is there any place special to report any testing done on the network manager plasma widget in currently in karmic
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: any idea why patches/kubuntu_01_qt_phonon.diff was disabled in kdeplasma-addons?
<rgreening> I think it is required (at least in my pbuilder bball fails without the patch).
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it doesn't look disabled in bzr
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't work in jaunty, so I disabled it there
<JontheEchidna> (we aren't using Qt phonon in jaunty)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmmm... well something is amiss... maybe I am using the wrong pbuildr. though it was jaunty...
<neversfelde> is a missing kontact icon a known problem for 4.2.3?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: my kdeplasma-addons build is almost done anyway
<JontheEchidna> 92%
<LeeJunFan> lol, wouldn't you know I update to beta 4.3, then for the first time in a month need to use quanta.
<JontheEchidna> oh, crap. I forgot to rename that to quanta-kde4
<JontheEchidna> *kdewebdev-kde4
<JontheEchidna> that means it overwrote everbody's kdewebdev D:
<JontheEchidna> oops
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yeah, my pbuilder was karmic for some stupid reason...
<rgreening> dunno how
<JontheEchidna> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/3809/podborlk.jpg
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: error: ‘class WeatherConfig’ has no member named ‘mainWidget’
<rgreening> yeah... I figured I'd need to tweak that some... let me play with it.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have another Idea... give me a few to work it out.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you still have the build session open
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I'm not pbuilding it, so yeah I can test
<JontheEchidna> just doing a straight debuild
<rgreening> ok, maybe replace mainWidget with WeatherConfig... not 100% sure.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: error: invalid use of ‘class WeatherConfig’
<rgreening> hrmm.. remove that altogether
<rgreening> maybe it can be a direct child.
<JontheEchidna> I did that and it said I had to be a QLayout
<rgreening> 1 sec.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: weatherCOnfig not WeatherConfig
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: weatherConfig not WeatherConfig
<rgreening> lowercase w
<rgreening> weatherCOnfig is the widget name in the weatherconfig.ui
<rgreening> weatherConfig is the widget name in the weatherconfig.ui
<JontheEchidna> oops
<rgreening> my fault, I typed it upper to you originally
<rgreening> meant lower
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if that works, then it's just formatting and layout to worry about.
<JontheEchidna> error: ‘class WeatherConfig’ has no member named ‘weatherConfig’
<rgreening> hrmmm
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: please stop upstreaming bugs, I'm hearing that you are annoying upstream
<eagles0513875> ok
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: there probably needs ot be a ui-> in there...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: m_configWidget->ui->weatherConfig()->layout()->addItem(mButtonAdvanced);
<rgreening> maybe
<JontheEchidna> heh, you can see the difficulties I was facing
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> nope
<rgreening> yeah, basically you need to utilize the weatherconfig.ui (defined by the ui member var of the WeatherConfig Class and add the button...
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> error: ‘class WeatherConfig’ has no member named ‘ui’
<rgreening> so the weatherConfig() is prob wrong too...
<rgreening> wtf
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: private shiz is annoying
<JontheEchidna> fo shizzle
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you may be forced to sub class to get around the privatization.
<ikonia> ScottK: ping when you're free please
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: where does the "Configure..." plasma button come from?
<JontheEchidna> configure plasma button?
<rgreening> plasmoidviewer weather
<rgreening> see the button...
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's setNeedsConfiguration or something
<JontheEchidna> it's part of the plasma api
<JontheEchidna> can't use it for wallpapes since they're just a pixmap painted to the screen though
<JontheEchidna> Plasma::Wallpaper has a similar function for notifying the user that the wallpaper needs configured, but it currently doesn't do anything
<JontheEchidna> probably something for 4.4
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I was just thinking, why use weatherAdvanced.ui in the WeatherWallpaper::createConfigurationInterface function and add a button for the Weather config and have it launch the weather config box.
<rgreening> so, instead you get to choose wallpapers up front, and then set the weather via a Configure Weather button.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so basically, I think you reverse the createConfigurationInterface and showAdvancedDialog with some minor tweaks and connecting of correct signals.
<txwikinger_work> firefox is totally unusable when you use nfs mount for home
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, I have another idea... trying now.
<Quintasan> hiho
<rgreening> Reminder: Ad-hoc meeting/discussion - UDS, Ayatana, notify-osd and Kubuntu - 30 minutes from now...
<rgreening> seele, vorian, JontheEchidna, nixternal, etc... ^
<nixternal> roger that
<rgreening> For the meeting, here's a link to my post: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-May/002859.html
<rgreening> Reminder: Ad-hoc meeting/discussion - UDS, Ayatana, notify-osd and Kubuntu - 5 minutes from now...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I got it working...
<JontheEchidna> whoa, nice
<JontheEchidna> what's the trick?
<rgreening> small patch. minor layout issue to solve...
<JontheEchidna> out of curiosity, how is the advanced settings dialog working for you?
<JontheEchidna> it's probably the most least-tested feature since nobody can use it :P
<seele> rgreening: ok, but i have a phone call at 14:30 so my attention will be split
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fo85PN.html
<rgreening> seele: np
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> oh, it should be "Advanced..." but that's very minor atm I suppose
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the button needs to be moved into a proper layout below the others... and give me a name instead of advanced :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: but at least it works. the dialog can be re-worked once this button works.
<rgreening> Meeting: start...
<rgreening> So, who is here and has some input for UDS and Ayatana?
<JontheEchidna> I don't have any input, but it'd probably be interesting to watch
<JontheEchidna> #ubuntu-meeting ?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: never booked it, and I think theres a meeting there
<rgreening> Here's the ref e-mail... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-May/002859.html
<JontheEchidna> oh, an impromptu meeting here
<rgreening> nixternal: do you have any input you'd like to provide?
<rgreening> I'd really like to go to UDS and feel that I have the "developers" general thoughts and not simply what I "think" they are...
 * nixternal looks at scrollback
<JontheEchidna> I personally think that creating a whole new notification system is counterproductive
<JontheEchidna> But if they do feel a need to write one, I hope it'll be pluggable with knotify
<nixternal> honestly, I don't think we will have to worry much about ayatana for Karmic, I don't think we should look at incorporating it until Karmic+1
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I believe that is likely the concensus here. Does anyone else feel this way or have a differing view?
<nixternal> if you follow the ayatana list, ScottK or myself got them to admit that they just started researching the KDE aspect of it
<rgreening> nixternal: that may or may not be the case, though I'd have to agree with "it may be too soon".
<nixternal> I think they need to fix the main implementation before we add it to Kubuntu
<nixternal> we need to stop implementing shit here that isn't ready
<nixternal> read: KPackageKit
<jussi01> nixternal: +1 from me on thatr
<rgreening> true, though KPackageKit is in much better shape :)
<nixternal> rgreening: how wouldn't that be the case?
<nixternal> it is up the KC in the first place on allowing ayatana into Kubuntu
<rgreening> nixternal: depends on how fast they get into developing... I guess.
<nixternal> and as it stands, I would vote -1 on it, as it isn't even close to being acceptable by many standards
<JontheEchidna> at least adept reliably installs stuff... The slightest bit of load and with KPackageKit you get "backend timeout - you need to fork" though that's more of a packagekit issue in general
<JontheEchidna> [/offtopic]
<rgreening> nixternal: I agree. I think the main concern here is ensuring that whatever Ayatana becomes fits with the core ethos of Kubuntu, and would be acceptable to the KC.
<nixternal> rgreening: how is kpackagekit in better shape? it might have just as many bugs as ayatana :p
<rgreening> :)
<nixternal> rgreening: right, which is why I say Karmic+1
<rgreening> ok, we've got a few comments thus far... seele? thoughts?
<nixternal> now don't get me wrong, we should work closely with ayatana devs during the Karmic cycle, and offer ayatana in universe for testing during Karmic
<rgreening> vorian: ?
<nixternal> nothing more than that I feel
<rgreening> nixternal: I tend to agree. Not installed by default, but available for testing seems to be a good path to take.
<rgreening> I think demonstrating the whole KDE 4.3 systray and new notifications and collapsing is worth a look by the Ayatana team.
<jussi01> I think we need to make sure we are working closely with them, so we make sure that when things need to be iimplemented, we can simply and easily and things are ready at release time. (IMHO)
<rgreening> jussi01: good point.
<nixternal> actually, they need to be working closely with KDE as well and the new notification stuff
<nixternal> seeing as we probably wouldn't consider shipping ayatana until about 4.4
<jussi01> nixternal: yes, they do need to work closely with kde, but we can help facilitate that by making sure we stay close to tham and keep the dialogue open
<rgreening> So, thus far the concensus seems to be 1) why re-implement notifications 2) not installed by default - lets have in universe for testing 3) we need to work close with Ayatana 4) Ayatana should work with KDE upstream to look at integration rather than reimplementation
<nixternal> jussi01: yes and no, seeing as it is canonical devs working on it, they shouldn't need our baby sitting, at least I hope they don't
<rgreening> Are there any other concerns than what we meantioned?
<jussi01> rgreening: apart from the aliens coming to eat us? :D
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: if you see a blue telephone box, just stay near that
<jussi01> hehe
<JontheEchidna> you should be ok :D
<rgreening> For me, I hope to get a look at their spec and see what KDE 4.3 and upcoming 4.4 supports and make a comparizon.
<JontheEchidna> part of the thing is that they have different ideas on how the design should be
<nixternal> kpackagekit
<nixternal> you read the reviews for Kubuntu 9.04? they all pretty much say "KPackageKit blows cat toes"
<nixternal> that needs to come up to speed...who all is working on kpackagekit?
<nixternal> and I am not saying kpackagekit is bad, I am just saying it might not be ready for primetime
<rgreening> I think a few of the newer features in 4.3 have addressed some of the issues being solved by Ayatana.
<nixternal> stupid freenode
 * Mamarok tries to find out what Ayatana is exactly
<JontheEchidna> though I think it'd really be easier to modify knotify than to make something completely new
 * nixternal wishes Ubuntu would have gone OFTC back in the day when we had the chance to
<JontheEchidna> maybe cram tons of config knobs in the config dialog, but that seems a bit too KDE :P
<JontheEchidna> Well, last time people were going "Adept blows! Use KPackageKit!"
<nixternal> OMG I HATE FREENODE!
<JontheEchidna> neither are... optimal
 * seele is afk, sorry
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: true, but adept is better than kpackagekit at this time
<JontheEchidna> I totally agree
<harolddong> the beta is a little sluggish overall compared to 4.2
<nixternal> people can't install stuff with kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> Adept, at least, works.
<nixternal> and god forbid they have to use the command line :)
<JontheEchidna> even if the search requires a bit of intelligent searching
<nixternal> and that stupid Light Bulb icon, can we get rid of that crap since it doesn't do anything useful that I have yet to see?
 * jussi01 hugs nixternal... there there
<harolddong> kpackagekit is drag... adept is way better but aptitude is still ops
<JontheEchidna> oh, that gives upgrade hook notifications such as "you need to restart firefox before it throws assert errors at you"
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, seele, nixternal, vorian, jussi01, and anyone else... if you have additonal comments, ideas: please e-mail them to me: roderick.greening AT gmail.com.
<JontheEchidna> that lightblub icon
<JontheEchidna> lol, blub
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> rgreening: sure
 * Mamarok admits she still uses synaptic...
 * JontheEchidna just uses apt-get, and adept when he feels the need to use a GUI
<JontheEchidna> I rarely use a GUI, though
<Mamarok> well, either that or aptitude
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: +1
<Mamarok> but we have users to consider
<jussi01> ok, rant over, now is there other stuff we need to talk about?
<rgreening> ty for your time folks. I think I have the general concensus of the kubuntu developers. I'll compile this and use this at UDS to work with Ayatana tem. Hopefully, this will be beneficial to all.
<rgreening> Meeting End:
<jussi01> :)
<nixternal> Lancelot by default?
<jussi01> *g*
 * Mamarok larts nixternal 
<nixternal> though KDE needs to do that and get rid of that crap called kickoff
<rgreening> nixternal: not until they get the composite better integrated.
<nixternal> rgreening: have you tried it lately? it is a beauty in my trunk build
 * jussi01 is loving it... U2, a can of Lager, and nixternal :D
<rgreening> lancelot looks unpolished :)
<nixternal> I actually kiss my LCD everytime I click it open :)
<harolddong> when I use the default kde 4 menu it just feels like i'm using a menu but when I use lancelot my nipples get hard
<rgreening> nixternal: 4.3
<rgreening> is what I am using.
<nixternal> kickoff lacks polish, imitates either vista or gnome menu, haven't figured it out which came first
<nixternal> ummmm
<JontheEchidna> oh! We should use the "map plasma containments to virtual desktop" feature for 4.3
<JontheEchidna> it seems to be working fairly well, now
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175847/
<nixternal> i was joking btw about lancelot by default :p
<nixternal> NETWORKMANGLER!!!
<nixternal> that is something we need to figure out for Karmic
<nixternal> if that plasmoid does not come up to speed during this cycle, we need to figure out an escape plan
<JontheEchidna> it should come up to speed, since opensuse will be using it for their next release
<nixternal> i think it is the winner for the worst part of Kubuntu 9.04 :)
<nixternal> oh lord
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the paste contains the current patch for weather.
<JontheEchidna> unforunately we released before they did...
<nixternal> opensuse got rid of all of their kde devs, so who is working on it?
<nixternal> or novell did rather
<JontheEchidna> they did?
<rgreening> ls
<jussi01> bollocks!
<nixternal> i know it left nasty tastes in some devs mouths and some have even split from irc last I looked
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> rgreening: ls doesn't work in IRC goofball!
<JontheEchidna> rm -rf rgreening
<nixternal> neither does cd ../, so I need to quit trying to go back one window with that
<nixternal> hahaha
<rgreening> chmod 777 rgreening before deleting
<nixternal> what else...oh, artwork, any plans on customizing Kubuntu again in the future?
<nixternal> i know it would be nothing more than maybe a color scheme and wallpaper, but something to distinguish a default install
<nixternal> other than "well you know it is kubuntu because this, that, and that are broken"
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> this == networkmangler, that == kpackagekit, and the other that.....can't remember wth it was now
<nixternal> what was the 3rd big complaint for 9.04
<nixternal> oh, intel? but that isn't our fault
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<nixternal> what we also need to do this go round is all marketing/publicity related as well, we have fallen big time in that field
<JontheEchidna> luckily, very little complaints about our KDE packages :)
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> our packages were great like always, good job to you all for that
<nixternal> rgreening: who is your roommate for UDS?
<nixternal> have you warned them yet?
<JontheEchidna> somehow we got a bad reputation for our KDE packages in hardy
<Mamarok> nixternal: not all of them...
<rgreening> ScottK...
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yes, but uneducated people
<JontheEchidna> which we've been trying to shake off since intrepid
<seele> meeting end? sorry my phone call was early
<seele> (still on it :( )
<JontheEchidna> so we put forth an extra effort to make things rock for jaunty, only to be overshadowed by other problems :(
<JontheEchidna> oh well
<jussi01> btw, someone want to upload a fixed version of gwenview to the experimental ppa?
<rgreening> seele: that's ok. if you have comments you can still let us know or email to me
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: there's a fix?
<nixternal> I read the reviews of our packages, I went looking around and this is what I noticed: a) we were sharing patches with other distros, we had a few patches from openSUSE, and they had some of our patches, and then there was this one that everyone is making a stink of, they have all  of our patches, do it exactly like us, yet say they are better, I won't say any names of course, but arch you glad I am keeping that to myself?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: I heard a report of someone today using trunk that it worked... but then again, could be wrong. worth a look though
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: you like that one? :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<nixternal> plus they package a couple of binaries because they haven't figured out how to build the package yet :)
<JontheEchidna> rofl
<JontheEchidna> We were also packaging more bindings than most anybody else, until somebody got the novel idea to build more of them :P
<nixternal> it might be the bindings package, and the other one, I read a mailing llist or forums post on it, and it was compiled on the guys machine with super fast flags added, and then he just packaged the binary until he/they can figure out how to do it in the build
<JontheEchidna> (this is less of a jab and more of a way to get in a pun)
<jussi01> so where have we screwed up? Im more interested in that...
<JontheEchidna> whoa, coincidence that we were both talking about bindings? I think not!
<JontheEchidna> bindings is hella hard to package
<nixternal> speaking of bindings, I ran into a guy at the book store who was running Kubuntu...he saw my stickers and approached me, and he told me that the prepackaged bindings was the reason he was using Kubuntu, I guess the .NET garbage is why
<nixternal> which I didn't even realize we had Qyoto packaged up
<nixternal> I remember looking at it last year, and the though of suicide filled my soul
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: bindings is hella hard to freakin' build let alone package :)
<JontheEchidna> truths
<nixternal> oh, quassel
<JontheEchidna> Quassel's not bad, though I must admit I do prefer konvi
<nixternal> that is something I wanted to ask about..is there any good documentation on setting it up...ie. I want my headless server to run the core and then be able to connect to it externally like I do irssi?
<nixternal> can you script quassel like konvi?
<nixternal> the scripting is what made konvi nice
<nixternal> I have been thinking about ditching everything I do in my terminal for a GUI big brother
<nixternal> ie. Irssi for Quassel, Mutt for KMail, Bitlbee for Kopete
<nixternal> though I really like my terminal, and probably won't be able to function without it
<JontheEchidna> dunno about scripting
<nixternal> I love how I have one window for those 3 things, and just one tab
<smarter> nixternal: simple: launch quasselcore on your server, make sure port 4242 isn't blocked(shouldn't be by default), launch quasselclient on your desktop, File --> Connect to Core --> "New"(or whatever it's called), follow the instructions
<nixternal> of course the machine that my irssi is running on is also got quite a few screens
<nixternal> smarter: rock! and I can setup like "Connect Internal" and "Connect External", 2 connections for the same core?
<nixternal> external being when I am not at home
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh, and if you're curious you can test wallpapers without restarting plasma using plasmawallpaperviewer -p weather
<smarter> nixternal: you can have multiple core for one client
<nixternal> rock on
<smarter> and choose the one you want, even if they really are the same
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: any idea how long it will take to have a working 4.3 beta in the repos?
<nixternal> smarter: did you mean multiple client for one core?
<smarter> oh, didn't understand what you mean, that too yes :)
<nixternal> does quassel handle ssl?
<smarter> yes
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/81
<nixternal> oh man, it is sounding better every second
<nixternal> I just hate gui apps, but I love KDE...I don't get it
<smarter> nixternal: the quassel package for Kubuntu create an SSL key when it's installed
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: I keep getting reports of problems with kdebase
<smarter> nixternal: if you're being a NAT(router), you'll probably need to set it up so that it redirects port 4242 to the computer running the core
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: I'd be interesting in seeing the installation logs, in that case
<JontheEchidna> if could could, could you run sudo apt-get install -f and post the log?
<JontheEchidna> blah
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: right, will ask foe then :)
<JontheEchidna> could could could
<Mamarok> for* even
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: it's not me, had a few users talking about today
<JontheEchidna> what does apachelogger say? That his language parser is broken? It seems mine is too :P
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> you should see me type when I am really tired...
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> !!!
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I may have a simpler solution, that compiles
<JontheEchidna> gotta wait for deb generation to test it though
<rgreening> simpler? show me :)
<JontheEchidna> it adds it to the existing layout
<JontheEchidna> and if firefox would just peddle faster...
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175870/ <-my configinterface function
<rgreening> funny, I was just on that same track
<rgreening> hahah
<JontheEchidna> WeatherConfig is a QWidget itself, so all you have to do is get the layout from it
<rgreening> +    QLayout *layout = m_configWidget->layout;
<rgreening> +    layout->addWidget(mButtonAdvanced);
<JontheEchidna> wonder if this will work, even if it compiles...
<rgreening> yep. should work
<rgreening> and should follow proper layout.
<rgreening> My patch broke the existing layout.
<JontheEchidna> if only I found out how to do this before string freeze :(
<rgreening> you never asked me. two head better than one :P
<JontheEchidna> I still have to make a "credit label" for the weather sources, so maybe I can sneak that in too?
<JontheEchidna> if not, we can always patch Ubuntu's packages :P
<JontheEchidna> though I'd feel bad about that...
<JontheEchidna> but not *too* bad :P
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening likes cred :P
<JontheEchidna> and, if I recall, somebody was having real life happen to them around the time of string freeze
<JontheEchidna> well, you and me both
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it works!
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> so, one other thing. the new dialog should disable the parent (you know so you can't click/close it). but thats not that important. you def should get that patch in for 4.4 as well as a patch for Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> huh, the "change the wallpaper for the weather condition" feature doesn't work anymore...
<jussi01> did I mentiion U2 Rocks?
<JontheEchidna> well, the color setting works. That's an obnoxious orange
<nixternal> yowser, kde 4.3 really mucks up the panel
<neversfelde> kde 4.3 is useless without a konsole :)
<neversfelde> I am a tty1 user now :)
<jussi01> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> jeesh, wasn't a good idea to upgrade to 4.3 I see
<nixternal> though the 4.3 I have built from trunk is way better, though it is built on debian
<nixternal> so I am not using mucked up xorg
<nixternal> how do you stop x from using 50% cpu?
<nixternal> I am going to have to ditch this crap
<Mamarok> we need more factoids for KDE, most are for Gnome :(
<Tscheesy> nixternal : perhaps you kill all the plasma-config's
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: how do you stop using xorg?
<nixternal> i don't, switch to another distro for the time being...it was bad in 4.2.3, it is even worse right now in 4.3
<jussi01> cripes that on hover over the taskbar thing in 4.3 is annoying...
<neversfelde> jussi01: this is not a feature, is it?
<jussi01> neversfelde: no idea...
<jussi01> neversfelde: I think it is though... or "supposed to be"
<neversfelde> this must be a bug, but I am not sure ;)
<jussi01> when you hover over a item on the taskbar it brings it to the front... temporarily...
<neversfelde> sometimes
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: you mean the "make all the other windows transparent when you hover" thing?
<JontheEchidna> I turned that off as soon as I found out what was causing it
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: yeah
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: which is?
<JontheEchidna> the kwin effect
<JontheEchidna> I forget what it's exactly called
<mgraesslin> highlight windows
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> just found it
 * txwikinger_work wonders when he can again open 60 Konqs with 15 tabs each with 398MB
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Ha! I found the bug with the custom wallpapers
 * JontheEchidna cheers
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: \o/
<JontheEchidna> with the patch, one could have a snowy desktop during a heatwave if they so choosed
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I don't know if this is the correct channel but.. I'm trying to build amarok 2.0.96 with the PPA system. But I get an error after "dh_install -a". How can I fix this?
<KDesk> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarok': No such file or directory
<KDesk> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<KDesk> Also, Do you know if the semi/official packages already in bulilding are?
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: here you go with the upgrade errors for KDE 4.2.3: http://pastebin.com/m201c1770
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: I need the list of errors after the users accepts
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: I not really want to accept, if this might break my system
<JontheEchidna> the installation already failed, correct?
<JontheEchidna> then you did sudo apt-get upgrade, which failed
<JontheEchidna> then sudo apt-get install -f
<JontheEchidna> accepting will only make it try to install the packages that failed last time
<JontheEchidna> and fail, just like last time
<Mamarok> omg, there are only noobs in #kubuntu today, are we surrounded ?
<nixternal> ahhh, I figured out what the issue was with x wasting cycles
<nixternal> nitrogen window style == evil!
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Anything I can help with?
<Mamarok> ryanakca: yes, I would be really glad
<Mamarok> I guess it's bed time for me, support since this morning and it's close to midnight here...
 * Mamarok has the impression that there are only noobs out ther who break their systems
<ryanakca> Mamarok: Night
<neversfelde> Sput: is a "startinimized" option for quassel planned? It is the only app here on jaunty that starts maximized in a manually saved session?
<neversfelde> s/startinimized/start minimized
<BUGabundo> is it just me or did KDEPIM when nuts with latest update on karmic?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-20
* nixternal changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Try to do regression testing prior to uploading so everyone isn't complaining about packages not installing
<nixternal> everyone ^^
<JontheEchidna> ... I did six hours straight of bug fixing/regression testing
<JontheEchidna> ScottK can vouch for that
<nixternal> groovy, just getting warn out from people messaging me asking me about the 4.3 packages borking their systems
<nixternal> ie. dpkg -i --force-overwrite isn't the answer, and that's what people have been telling them to do
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Merge KDE earlier next time so that all of the "replaces" version in debian/control aren't horribly out of date, rendering them useless and begetting 5 trillion overwrite errors
<JontheEchidna> more like^
<JontheEchidna> that's where most of the errors are coming from
<nixternal> that is one thing, but people shouldn't be rushing to get packages uploaded so they can get some soyuz karma
<nixternal> I wish they would remove Karma as it is causing other issues as well out there
<JontheEchidna> this has nothing to do with karma
<JontheEchidna> we were half a week late as it is
<nixternal> sure it does, people are thirsty
<nixternal> why else do they need to see who can package the fastest?
<nixternal> this isn't just for the 4.3, as it happened quite a bit during jaunty as well
<nixternal> this time around it was either sloppyness or laziness...obviously nobody tested prior to uploading
<nixternal> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<nixternal> not even a month into the cycle and there have been 4 uploads fixing stuff we missed initially
<nixternal> granted it might be a bit OK right now, but it is sloppy and causes more work down the road
<JontheEchidna> and if you'll see, those were all uploaded before the jaunty PPA was advertised, meaning all those bugs were were fixed in the jaunty packages
<nixternal> and that's good, but there are still quite a few issues with the jaunty packages, let alone the karmic ones
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<nixternal> though the karmic issues could partially be due to slowness of the builds
<nixternal> i think that should have stayed in there as a reminder
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging
<nixternal> don't know about you, but getting 30+ messages a day about the same thing over and over is a pita
<nixternal> groovy, that is perfect :)
<neversfelde> mhh, ha
<neversfelde> I think my kontact icon prob is individual
<neversfelde> i sthere another 4.2.3 prob that prevent getting it to -updates?
<neversfelde> I read about some rss problems?
<nixternal> haven't followed
<nixternal> man, what an improvement with kwebkit
<nixternal> 100/100 acid3 test without looking super wrong
<nixternal> and GMail works great!
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> it makes konqi really usable
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I think you answered the bug report on lp about an rss widget. Any special tests needed?
<neversfelde> nixternal: konqui grows and it grows fast :)
<nixternal> now if only I could get moonlight working :p JUST KIDDING!
<JontheEchidna> well, broken is pretty much broken... :(
<neversfelde> the only thing that prevents me from leaving ff is syncing bookmarks
<JontheEchidna> there is a chance it's a Qt bug though
<neversfelde> but it goes in the right direction
<JontheEchidna> so if somebody could test 4.2.3 in a Qt 4.5.0 (versus 4.5.1) that'd be neat
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: where to get 4.5.1?
<JontheEchidna> The problem is not getting 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> I believe the PPAs with Qt 4.5.1 were also used to upload 4.2.3 to
<JontheEchidna> meaning that anybody who used KDE 4.2.3 also upgraded to Qt 4.5.1
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I think I used some 4.5.1 components while using the old experimental ppa
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5.1 is what's potentially causing the regression :(
<neversfelde> but in the new exp ppa there is  no 4.5.1?
<nixternal> neversfelde: sync your bookmarks with dropbox
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5.1 was uploaded to this PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.2.3 was also uploaded to the same PPA
<neversfelde> nixternal: I did it with unison and I should blog about some time
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, then, I used it before this reinstall and there were no special problems
<JontheEchidna> RSSNow worked?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I did not test it with the old exp ppa
<neversfelde> so I should do a test with it and RSSNow
<neversfelde> ?
<JontheEchidna> We know that RSSNow is broken from the old PPA
<JontheEchidna> and KDE 4.2.3 is only available from the old PPA
<JontheEchidna> which also happens to have Qt 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> what we need is testing without Qt 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> to see if it's still broken with KDE 4.2.3 + Qt 4.5.0
<JontheEchidna> if it is, then it's a Qt bug which would not stop KDE from moving to -updates
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I installed from here
<neversfelde> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<neversfelde> there is no 4.5.1ß
<neversfelde> 4.5.1 is only here
<neversfelde> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<jjesse> so all these problems with the kde upgrade are really frustrating, was notified of new updates due ot using the ppa and every single package failed to install
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, we copied it over, didn't we
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: but without 4.5.1?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I believe so
<neversfelde> well, I can test it with the old exp repo tomorrow
<neversfelde> probably the new qt 4.5.1 shoul also go to the new updates or backports ppa
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.5.1 may be the problem
 * neversfelde is testing RRSNow without Qt4.5.1
<neversfelde> what was the exact problem eith it, I read abou, but frgot
<JontheEchidna> it's contents are invisible
<JontheEchidna> just a blank background
<nixternal> I just figured out what GTK stands for
<neversfelde> sorry, batteries are empty again
<nixternal> does anyone in here know?
<neversfelde> RssNow seems to work for me with 4.2.3 and 4.5.0
<neversfelde> there is a problem with icons, but it is not a new one
<neversfelde> this should not be a problem to bring 4.2.3 to -update
<lex79> neversfelde: this launchpad bug 353953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353953 in kdeplasma-addons "RSSNOW display bug" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353953
<lex79> is still present?
<neversfelde> lex79: yeah, but that is an upstream problem, I think
<neversfelde> lex79: did you have a closer look at fotowall?
<neversfelde> I am not sure about these license problems and I have a few suggestions
<neversfelde> probably I can send them to you?
<lex79> I send an email to upstream to drop 3rdparty components
<lex79> no answer for now :(
<neversfelde> mhh, yes, would be the best if they drop it
<lex79> if authors drop 3rdparty, all license problem go away :)
<lex79> *author
<neversfelde> hehe
<lex79> :D
<neversfelde> the debian packager gave it up for not getting in contact with him
<neversfelde> :(
<lex79> I think the upstream is very lazy
<neversfelde> mhh
<nixternal> or upstream is busy with personal life?
<neversfelde> nixternal: he is free enough to pu blish software with over 90% on kde-apps
<nixternal> he is a volunteer developer though right?
<nixternal> he is doing this on his own free time I am assuming
<neversfelde> sure
<nixternal> unless it is his only job, then I don't push hard, I typically give them a week, fire off one more email, and then attack from there
<nixternal> no need to call them lazy without knowing why they aren't responding
<neversfelde> mhh, ok
<neversfelde> the debian packager gave up this job after he wrote several mails
<nixternal> has it been more than a month? could be a student on holiday or such
<nixternal> if they don't respond in a month, fork that bad boy :)
<nixternal> though I thought RSSNow was in KDE svn
<neversfelde> I think he gave up after several month trying, but I do not know more
<nixternal> oh wow, ya then you can count that as a loss and either fork it/take it over, or ditch it
<neversfelde> working with busy upstream is a pleausre, I did it with mtux and choqok and that teached me a lot
<nixternal> hehe
<neversfelde> not at least speaking english :)
<nixternal> I was maintaining plucker in debian, ubuntu, and other distros, so I know the feeling
<nixternal> I would get an email from someone who uses plucker "Dude! there was a CVS commit to plucker, can you put in new packages ASAP!?!?!"
<neversfelde> hehe, I get about 15 bug reports for choqok a day, so not know why, but I push them forward to upstream
<neversfelde> and look at choqok, it works :D
<nixternal> define works? :p
<nixternal> Ctrl+r has a weird way of working
<neversfelde> choqok grows to a real cool app and the devs accept all proposals
<neversfelde> even so for bilbo
<ScottK> Got qt4-x11 to build on armel (had to patch boost1.35 to do it).
<ScottK> neversfelde: Sounds like quassel (cool app and devs accept proposals)
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, not as important as an IRC app in main, but it is really cool to work with them. Especially for a new packager :)
<ScottK> Well it wasn't in Main to start ....
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> microblogging grows, so one time we should think about pushing choqok to main
<neversfelde> but that should be a task for karmic+*
<nixternal> neversfelde: honestly, that choqok by default is probably a really good idea, even for Karmic
<ScottK> nixternal: Mark it in the wiki page for Karmic packaging please.
<Riddell> morning!
<Riddell> apparantly there's no internet access at allhands so I won't be around much
<Mamarok> morning Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no internet at all?  Why?
<Riddell> ooh, beta 1 happened for jaunty, top stuff
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, happened is a bit muhc said, still many dependency errors
<Mamarok> ok, managed to install kde 4.3, but with multiple force-overwrite and -f install options
<Mamarok> the following packages are still held back:
<Mamarok> kdebase kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-data kdegames kdenetwork kdeutils kfilereplace klinkstatus kommander konqueror kopete superkaramba
<Mamarok> I don't care much for kdegames and such, but konqueror and kdebase stuff...
<Mamarok> let's see if I can log out...
<Mamarok> folks, we have to take down that KDE 4.3 announcement down immediately, there are so many errors it's hardly bearable...
<Mamarok> kdm doesn't load a greeting widget, so login into KDE is only doable with startx from tty1
<Mamarok> KDE has *not* wallpaper at all, literally a "transparent" screen with chessboard
<Mamarok> pager shows nothing, power manager doesn't see the power configurations, etc, etc.
<Mamarok> this is hardly alpha :(
<Tm_T> Mamarok: you mean packaging?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: KDE 4.3 beta just doesn't work in an acceptable manner
<Mamarok> Tm_T: we have to take that announcement down ASAP
<Tm_T> Mamarok: sure, but I doubt it's KDE fault, more like in packaging side
<Mamarok> ell, I know, but we have an announcement on kubuntu.org that should never have gone there
<Mamarok> krunner freezes
<Mamarok> ksnapshot freezes
<gribelu> I just spent the last 2 hours installing 4.2.85 and then trying to get back to 4.2.3 on jaunty
<gribelu> Mamarok is right, it's not working :)
<Mamarok> gribelu: well, I can use it, but with a lot of tweaking, and it's not really a KDE as it should be
<gribelu> yeah I know
<Mamarok> without kdebase being updated...
<Nightrose> why is kdebase not being updated?
<Nightrose> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> Nightrose: well, I don't know, ask the packagers
<Mamarok> it's held back, read my previous comments
<Nightrose> yes I read that
<Nightrose> did you try to install it?
<Mamarok> Nightrose: yes I did, doesn't work
<Nightrose> output?
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I am not dumb, you know...
<Mamarok> I already posted everything here, read back
<jussi01> *G* now now peoples...
 * Mamarok has work to do
<Nightrose> uhmm I was trying to help you...
<Nightrose> and I can't find where in the backlog you said what output "sudo apt-get install kdebase" gives you
<Nightrose> (same for the other held back-packages)
<Mamarok> Nightrose: it removes kdebase-plasma and seriously broke KDE even more for a user who reported it on #kubuntu
 * Hobbsee notes this is sounding very much like "these packages are broken.  wave your magic wand and fix it, however they're broken"
<Hobbsee> Mamarok: i doubt anyone is doubting the severity of your statements, nor that there is a problem.  The fact of the matter is, unless there's good information about how it's broken (such as logs for commands that Nightrose said), it's going to take more time to attempt to reproduce them, before being even able to start fixing.
<tsimpson> I've found why kpackagekit doesn't display changelogs
<tsimpson> and it's *not* an issue with KPackageKit :)
<Hobbsee> tsimpson: it's the "changelogs.ubuntu.com doesn't update quick enough" bug, or?
<tsimpson> Hobbsee: bug #377535
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/377535/+text)
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/377535
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/377535/+text)
 * Hobbsee looks it up
<tsimpson> launchpad/bot I hate thee
<Hobbsee> heh
<tsimpson> proof: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/3618/kpkj.jpg
<Mamarok> Hobbsee: read what I said right above you :)
<Mamarok> sry folks, I'm awfully busy right now, need to earn some monnies
 * Riddell removes jaunty announce from kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> so kdebase removes kdebase-plasma.  blarg, i'm not about to try to do this in a chroot
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntuerz
<nixternal> Mamarok: I was able to get the packages installed by doing a ton of --force-overwrite, -f install, and apt-get update && dist-upgrade - over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over :)
<Mamarok> nixternal: so did I, but when it tried to remove kdebase-plasma I stopped and reinstalled 4.2.3
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> that's interesting...it didn't try to remove mine as it didn't even update mine...kdebase-plasma is still 4.2.3
<Mamarok> nixternal: because you din't try to install kdebase
<Mamarok> didn't*
<nixternal> ahh you are right
<nixternal> wth
 * nixternal wonders when Kubuntu will have to many PPAs
<nixternal> ooh we are up to ppa7...nice
 * nixternal goes to interview and Novell IT Action Tour
<nixternal> later
<rgreening> nixternal: actually, we had a discussion at last meeting about the ppa. and we have reduced the ppas going forward ... only under lp:~kubuntu-ppa
<rgreening> others will die and be decommissioned. so we have only 3 active.
<tsimpson> man bzr is slow
<rgreening> Mamarok, nixternal: kdebase-plasma is replaced by plasma-widget-folderview. Install the later to remove the former.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> see above note JontheEchidna.
<rgreening> do we need a transitional kdebase-plasma to force the upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I am just realizing this now, but  I still have kdebase-plasma installed
<rgreening> I did too.
<rgreening> this was part of the debian merge
<rgreening> we missed adding in the transitional package
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: will you take care of or do you want me to?
<JontheEchidna> It'd be nice if somebody else would fix things for a change :P
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I may need to ping ya on it. I'm assuming I just need an entry in the control file
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<rgreening> ok. Let me do up the diff...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I wonder, would simply adding a Replaces to plasma-widget-folderview for kdebase-plasa work?
<rgreening> or would we still need a meta package for kdebase-plasma to install theplasma-widget-folderview
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: nevermind. I see that is a replaces line. It doesn't force the upgrade, so a transitional package is def required... and updating the Replaces/Conflict line to include << 4.2.85
<Nightrose> rgreening: nixternal didn't mean the number of ppa but the number of uploads to a ppa for a certain package
<Nightrose> ;-)
<rgreening> Nightrose: -*- nixternal wonders when Kubuntu will have to many PPAs
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> tsimpson: bzr may be slow now, but it's a speed demon compared to where it was two years ago.
 * ScottK waves
<rgreening> o/
<tsimpson> it's probably because the branch was using "RepositoryFormatKnit1", whatever that means
<ScottK> One of my 'favorite' aspects of bzr is you are required to know something about/care about repository formats.
<rgreening> ScottK: are you able to upload a debdiff for me in a little while?
<ScottK> rgreening: Shouldn't be a problem.
<rgreening> kdebase needs some fixing. working on them now.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I assume I'll need to make a similar change for karmic, correct?
<ScottK> rgreening: Yes
<ScottK> I figured that's what you needed me to upload for?
<rgreening> ScottK: making th echange in jaunty (thats the pbuilder I have setup at the moment).
<rgreening> I'll get the karmic one right after.. so 2 uploads :)
<rgreening> oh, nm, Jaunty is in PPA..
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so, just the karmic, ya
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> me brain is a wee bit slow today.
<rgreening> "I say, that boy is as sharp as a sack of wet potatas!"
<geser> karmic has two source packages for plasma-widget-translatoid: transloid (0.8; synced from Debian) and plasma-widget-translatoid (0.9; uploaded to Ubuntu). Which one should be kept in the long run?
<ScottK> Who uploaded the Ubuntu one?
<geser> -- Jonathan Thomas < echidnaman@kubuntu.org>   Tue, 28 Apr 2009 19:30:59 -0400
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^^ Please go sort this out with Debian.
<ScottK> geser: Thanks for noticing, we'll get it sorted out.
<geser> while I was looking at the "Failed to upload" errors, I also noticed that kdewebdev-dbg from kdewebdev-kde3 probably was forgotten to rename (the other binary packages got an additional -kde3)
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Looks like debian removed transloid? http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=transloid&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<JontheEchidna> yeah, plasma-widget-translatoid is now in sid
<geser> http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/translatoid.html
<JontheEchidna> oh, the source package is named correctly, but not the binary package
<JontheEchidna> er, the other way around
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yeah, so please talk to the Debian people and agree on what it will be.
<ScottK> geser: kdewebdev fixed.  Thanks again.
<Daskreech> Is there a bug with kdm in 4.2.85 ?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> ./../../../apps/dolphin/src/panels/information/phononwidget.h:29:25: error: Phonon/Global: No such file or directory
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: from kdebase in jaunty....
<JontheEchidna> you uploaded it to karmic
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<JontheEchidna> or rather, karmic is in debian/changelog as the series
<rgreening> shouldn't be....
<rgreening> wtf
<JontheEchidna> if you have devscripts from jaunty-backports installed, it'll be that by default
<rgreening> or for fs
<rgreening> fsckfsckfsck
<JontheEchidna> oooh, konversation 1.2 alpha1
 * JontheEchidna packages
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think Debian has it packages already, so you should just be able to merge from them.
<JontheEchidna> they have a recent svn version of it. I merged that yesterday, but then konversation released a new tarball
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> rgreening: kdebase uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> it is an svn version from yesterday, but konversation released alpha1 this morning
<ScottK> Nice to see JontheEchidna isn't the only one working on this stuff.
<ScottK> Heh.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I did feel abandoned there this weekend....
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I try and squeeze in whereever I can.
<rgreening> Im a big guy, so its not that easy :P
<ScottK> Hey, you weren't abandoned.  You had dedicated service from a core-dev to shovel your stuff into the repos.
<JontheEchidna> That I did, thanks a lot.
<ScottK> Great, more to go around when the food runs low
<rgreening> I was also around :(
<rgreening> lol
<Daskreech> Cause when you sit around the chan you really sit around the chan?
<Mamarok> ok, back from work, need a coffee now
<rgreening> Daskreech: muahhahahah
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, I just hope that next time we do a huge merge from debian then do an upgrade to a new beta, that I'm not the only one preparing 5 updates for each of the core KDE packages when we find overwrite errors
<JontheEchidna> it's a great way to waste a whole weekend ;-)
<JontheEchidna> and I hope we never wait that long to do a merge that big again
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: true enough. sorry I missed that...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it's ok, I know you do what you can :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I wish I had 8 arms
<ScottK> It should be better in the future now that KDE 4.2 is in Unstable/Testing.
<JontheEchidna> That's what I'm hoping
<Daskreech> \o/
<Daskreech> Will they move to KDE 4.3 ?
 * Mamarok really needs to learn packaging
<ScottK> We've been kind of out of process for a long time as far as that goes.
<ScottK> Daskreech: They'll probably do pre-release packages in experimental.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, got the correct kdebase uploaded for jaunty :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rgreening> whats next on the list of things to fix/do?
<JontheEchidna> um
<rgreening> in order of highest priority
<rgreening> :)
<Daskreech> Is there a bug with kdm in 4.2.85 ?
<JontheEchidna> I think there were a few other conflict errors, but I've not seen any detailed logs of them
<Daskreech> For logging out?
<rgreening> Daskreech: I don't see any
<rgreening> under Jaunty or Karmic?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: none that haven't been an issue since 4.0, in my experience
<Daskreech> Jaunty
<rgreening> nope. works fine for me.
<Daskreech> When I log out KDM doen't die so I don't get a new login
<Daskreech> I have to either alt+sysreq+k or manually stop kdm
<JontheEchidna> That's been known to happen with various proprietary drivers for a while now, iirc
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> New ATI?
<JontheEchidna> It personally happens with me with ancient nvidia drivers, and has been since 4.0 :(
<JontheEchidna> (96 legacy series)
<Daskreech> How do you work around it?
<Daskreech> add a /etc/init.d/kdm stop to kdeinit ?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I just use crtl + alt + backspace on the occasions I need to log out
<JontheEchidna> and do a reboot when I want my session saved
<Daskreech> Ugh
<Daskreech> Yeha so far that's what I'm doing minus reboot
<JontheEchidna> It's been a year and a half since 4.0, so I suppose I've gotten used to it, lol
<JontheEchidna> I don't need to log out that often anyway
<txwikinger_work> Did UDS already start?
<Daskreech> Yeah it's randomly aggravating
<ScottK> txwikinger: Next week
<Daskreech> We should probably have a listing of important bugs to raise visibilty of
<ScottK> Yep.
<rgreening> Daskreech: I agree. If you want to be the sheppard of such a list, I'll bring it to UDS and we can discuss an action plan to address...
<rgreening> :>
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Im sure you have some such bugs you can toss to Daskreech to add to the list
<rgreening> Daskreech: maybe setup a wiki and add a link to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-death-by-100-paper-cuts
<txwikinger_work> thanks ScottK
<rgreening> we may be able to add them to this discussion.
<JontheEchidna> most of the issues are either networkmangler or KPackageKiller related
<JontheEchidna> if we can make those two not suck and do most of our specs for karmic, I'd be happy
<Riddell> easy :)
<rgreening> hahah
<rgreening> we need more people pulled to the Blue Side... "the blue is strong in this one"
<ScottK> Turns out we lost jpds.
<ScottK> He doesn't use KDE anymore.
<ScottK> (please don't go give him crap about it)
<Nightrose> did he say why?
<Daskreech> Is kpackagekit supposed to have an add/remove mode ?
<ScottK> Nightrose: Focused on server stuff, lost interest in which DE he was using.
<Nightrose> ah ok
<Nightrose> fair enough
<Mamarok> Jonaactually, I do n*not* use a proprietary driver and have the same logout problems as Daskreech ...
<Daskreech> lost to the  command line that's an interesting story
<Mamarok> hm, that went wrong...
<Mamarok> Daskreech: I had that with 4.2.3 before, and still have with 4.3 beta
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> Also I can't seem to pull up system settings Modules from krunner
<Mamarok> is there a new ATI dirver that works around now?
<Daskreech> A new one came out sunday Still screwed
<Mamarok> I can't even start krunner with Alt+F2 anymore, I have to run it from konsole which makes it totally useless
<Mamarok> Daskreech: does KDM start normally for you in 4.2.85?
<Daskreech> once you run it once it shuld work after that
<Mamarok> Daskreech: looks like I will have to logaout again
<Daskreech> Want to save the session?
<ScottK> OK, so now we're built successfully on all archs up through Akonadi.
<ScottK> Making progress ...
<Daskreech> rgreening: use the Little details Wiki ?
<rgreening> hmm... ScottK ^ ?
<ScottK> no idea.
<ScottK> All I know is what I read in the spec, but without looking, I'd say yes.
<ScottK> Let's just assume we're included in that.
<Mamarok> Daskreech: do you remember the SysRq you use to kill KDM?
<Daskreech> Ok anyone want to throw niggling details at me?
<Daskreech> alt+Sysreq+k
<Mamarok> thx
<Daskreech> if yot want your session saved do that after logout
<ScottK> Daskreech: No KDE4 integration for OOo.
<Daskreech> That techincally kills X which means KDM doesnt get a chance to save
<ScottK> I know that's not a detail, but what the heck.
<Daskreech> It is a detail
<Mamarok> ok, will give it a try, have to restart that KDE anyway, half of the stuff is not working and I want to complete the update, forcing a few things...
<Daskreech> It doesn't harm the function or usage of either KDE4 or OO.o but it hampers the experince
<Daskreech> Kuser not turning up in System Settings is probably not a detail
<ScottK> As an added bonus every KDE distro out there needs OOo for KDE4 and so Canonical could score some "we do stuff" points with that.
<ScottK> No.  Doesn't Kuser integration need some 'magic' for getting superuser stuff before it can happen?
<Daskreech> what?
<Daskreech> as in user intervention?
<ScottK> There's at least one module that's not integrated because it needs superuser rights and there's no way to get to that in systemsettings.
<ScottK> I think that's true.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna may be the one that knows.
<Daskreech> That would be kuser then.
<Daskreech> it's installed but it doesn't turn up there
<Daskreech> which is aggravating but probably not a detail
<ScottK> It needs some plumbing work so sort out.
<Daskreech> Anyone else has detail areas that they would like added?
<Daskreech> Riddell: no complaints?
<ScottK> Daskreech: He's only got intermittent access.
<Daskreech> well it's a general call :-) I just highlighted him since he would probably have a larger finger on the pulse
<Daskreech> seele and JontheEchidna apachelogger etc all probably have chum they can throw in the water
<Daskreech> Anything that we can consider a regression as expected from a Gnome experience ?
<seele> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> seele: hi
<Daskreech> Oh sorry to catch up we are gathering 100 bugs for death by 100 cuts
<Daskreech> I'm going tosubmit them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LittleDetails and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-death-by-100-paper-cuts
<Daskreech> Just details of things that should be fixed and are probably an easy fix in terms of the solution
<Daskreech> figured you might be on the list of people that have a standing set of things you would like to see addressed
<seele> bugs? i dont really deal in bugs too much
<seele> unless there are some that have to do with usability, but people would have to tell me about them
<Daskreech> seele: Usabilty stuff is a bug
<Daskreech> You don't have any niggling issues with kubuntu currently?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did we forget kdeartwork for jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> oops
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> There's an issue with kdewebdev too... kfilereplace-kde4 and kfilereplace... Im stuck with the old 4.2.2 one and not the 4.2.85 for some reason.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can do the artwork
<rgreening> Doy uo want to look at kdewebdev?
<ScottK> rgreening: No transitional package from -kde4?
<rgreening> ScottK: thats what it appears to be
<rgreening> ScottK: did you have a recent fix for kdewebdev earlier today?
<ScottK> Mine was the kde3 one
<rgreening> maybe you want to work this then?
<rgreening> oh
<ScottK> No.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> lol
 * ScottK really should be doing $WORK and not IRC.
<Mamarok> bingo, got a working 4.3 beta :)
 * rgreening should be too
<Mamarok> but that was a pain, really
 * txwikinger_work has the same problem as ScottK
<rgreening> Mamarok: can you provide a list of errored packages and forced overrides you needed?
<rgreening> we'll need ot get those resolved (any outstanding)
<Daskreech> Mamarok: What happened?
<Mamarok> rgreening: ouch, there were so many...
<Mamarok> is this logged somewhere?
<Daskreech> dpkg.log ?
<Mamarok> right!
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no kdeedu either :)
<Mamarok> rgreening: unfortunately that log doesn't tell me what I had to force
<rgreening> how about your bash history :)
<Daskreech> Mamarok: bash history
<rgreening> up arrow :)
<Daskreech> dang it!
<rgreening> lol
 * Daskreech one ups rgreening
<Daskreech> ^R -> force
<Daskreech> :-D
<rgreening> lol
<Mamarok> Daskreech: I don't think my histry is long enough...
<Mamarok> +o
<Mamarok> but let's see...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm going to bp kdeartowrk and kdeedu for Jaunty.
<rgreening> assuming no issues....
<Daskreech> Mamarok: it should 500 by default
<Daskreech> that's roughly a day of very heavy Command line usage
<Daskreech> a few months for most KDE users
<rgreening> or a couple of hours for me
<rgreening> :)
<Daskreech> rgreening: You need more efficient commands :)
<Mamarok> ok, let's give it a try...
<rgreening> I need nore worker bees
<Daskreech> alias scripts and &&
<Mamarok> bingo, got it:
<Mamarok> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/m776e47f7
<Mamarok> edited a little, so you don't see the many manpages I opened several times...
<rgreening> Mamarok: having the conflicted files from the .deb would be useful...
<rgreening> otherwise, I don't know what to fix :)
<Mamarok> rgreening: and how would I know what conflicted? Is that output logged somewhere?
 * Mamarok really needs to dive in a Linux book more often
<rgreening> oh crap, right, it would have been in your terminal, and no, prob not logged...
<Mamarok> logging a terminl might sometimes (but only sometimes) be usefull...
<Tm_T> hi killbillkill
<ScottK> rgreening: I just did a test upgrade Jaunty -> Karmic in a chroot.  These are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/176508/
<Mamarok> rgreening: get a spare PC and try it yourself, you will get output galore
<rgreening> Mamarok: actually, it should be in /var/log/apt/term.log
<Mamarok> ok, let's have a look there then
<ScottK> rgreening: AFAIK the PPA and Karmic packages are in sync, so the same changes would be needed.
<Daskreech> Does PtrScrn Still not atach to ksnapshot ?
<Daskreech> PrtScrn
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, once I get kdeartwork, kdeedu built I can take a look at these.
<ScottK> Daskreech: It does for me with KDE 4.2.2
<Daskreech> hrm
<Daskreech> ok Won't put that on the list
<Daskreech> Sooo other than KDE4 icons on OO.o there are no issues with Kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> \o/
<rgreening> ksnapshot is not bound to print screen for me
<rgreening> dunno why.
<Daskreech> Is it bound for anyone else?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Don't forget the stinking fetid piles that are KPackageKit and Plasma Widget NM (it's already a lot better in svn).
<Daskreech> I think that those are not quite details
<Daskreech> those are work
<Mamarok> rgreening: here you go: http://pastebin.com/m455ca91f
<Daskreech> UNless I'm wrong :)
 * Daskreech dogpiles on JontheEchidna
<ScottK> Right, but you could break them out into several details.
 * Tm_T is getting KDE trunk built in Intrepid
<Daskreech> ScottK: Indeed. What ones are on your list?
<ScottK> Most of my bitches are lower down in the stack.
<ScottK> Like more reliable 4965 wireless and no more kernel panics.
<ScottK> AFAIK most of the stuff that was bothering me is being addressed in 4.3.
<Daskreech> Most?
<Daskreech> What isn't?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> If I knew of something i'd say.
<ScottK> I'm in favor of fewer plasma crashes.
<Daskreech> That's more a community thing I think
<Tm_T> ScottK: glad it doesn't crash here (:)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: for bp of kdeartwork and kdeedu, what changes should I revert from karmic?
<Daskreech> need feedback for that which of course won't come before 9.10 or whatever is released
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pkg-kde-tools needs bumped down
<JontheEchidna> if changed, cmake should be 2.6.2 instead of 2.6.3
<rgreening> and the phonon patch (if present)
<rgreening> that the only 2?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, and remove the phonon patch
<JontheEchidna> that should be all
<rgreening> k.
<JontheEchidna> but be careful since kdeartwork seems to build differently in the ppa than in the archive
<rgreening> hrmph
 * Daskreech pokes JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna giggles
<smarter> any idea why we don't have Air packaged in 4.3b1?
<JontheEchidna> nobody took the time to make one?
<ScottK> I thought it wasn't part of the beta
<JontheEchidna> right
<smarter> oh, ok
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Any niggling issues you have with Kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> none that I can think of off the top of my head, I'm pretty satisfied
<Daskreech> Serious?
<JontheEchidna> my computer, on the other hand....
<Daskreech> So not being able to log out properly isn't an issue? :)
<JontheEchidna> well, not much we can do about that one....
<Daskreech> It's being asked on a Canonical level
<Daskreech> well more a global Ubuntu Brand level
<JontheEchidna> unless nvidia opens their source any time soon, nothing they can do about it either
<JontheEchidna> the thing about developers is that they tend to rationalize/work around their problems until they forget about them :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: apachelogger said I shouldn't depend on debhelper 7 for backportability, if I use pkg-kde-tools can I remove it?
<JontheEchidna> debhelper 7 is fine, just not anything above 7.0.0
<JontheEchidna> 7.0.17
<ScottK> 7 goes all the way back to Hardy for backports
<JontheEchidna> using debian-qt-kde.mk from pkg-kde-tools should be fine too, as it points to kde4.mk in jaunty
<Quintasan> ok, I have debhelper (>= 7) in build-depends
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdetoys missing in jaunty too :)
<JontheEchidna> who cares about kdetoys? :P
<rgreening> Muhahahahah
<lex79> LoL
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdeartwork local building... next, kdeedu then kdetoys
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I don't suppose anyone has an idea on how to get kdebindings to work/build
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * Quintasan notes that pykdeuic4.py still has no chmod +x
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f6e1eb3f0 <-- will this make a good description?
<lex79> I think you can remove KDE from "KDE plasma widget for running games"
<rgreening> who's the kdeedu guru? smarter?
 * smarter doesn't think he is :]
<smarter> rgreening: what's your problem?
<ScottK> rgreening: You need to disable the python-marble stuff.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^ kdeedu in karmic had build dep: libeigen2-dev (>= 2.0.0+svn20090515) but only 2.0.0 is in jaunty. not sure if it's actually required to have svn ver.
<ScottK> Is current borken
<rgreening> smarter: ^
<rgreening> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> rgreening: Python-marble
<Quintasan> lol, my upload to REVU was rejected because "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution."
<rgreening> ScottK: its commented out already from karmic
<ScottK> Quintasan: You didn't upload to REVU, you uploaded to Ubuntu.
<rgreening> smarter: any ideas?
<Quintasan> wait, I did?
<Quintasan> -_-'
<ScottK> Almost certainly
<ScottK> Look in your scrollback
<Quintasan> yup, I did it -_-'
 * smarter doubts that kdeedu use some latest bleeding features from eigen
<smarter> *uses
<smarter> if that deps come from the Debian package, I guess you should ask the Debian guy who did it :)
<smarter> rgreening: [19:10:05] -*- smarter doubts that kdeedu use some latest bleeding features from eigen
<smarter> rgreening: does that dep version come from Debian?
<smarter> *comes
<Daskreech> So two issues?
<rgreening> smarter: yeah, I believe so
<smarter> rgreening: then ask the Debian guy why he decided to bump the dep :p
<rgreening> I think thats the package they have in debian...
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame <-- anyone?
<Daskreech> NO Kde4 integration for OO.o
<Daskreech> Media player codec installation dialogs should be more explicit
<smarter> rgreening: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/kdeedu actually, the debian package doesn't even depend on eigen
<ScottK> Daskreech: Are you saying we don't have it or we don't get it?
<rgreening> smarter: right, Riddell must have added it for karmic and thats the package in karmic
<rgreening> so, maybe can use 2.0.0
<smarter> jaunty/kdeedu depends on eigen
<Daskreech> ScottK: Hmm? what's the difference ?
<rgreening> smarter: 4.3 does
<rgreening> not 4.2
<smarter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/kdeedu
<ScottK> Daskreech: We know we don't have it, I thought you might have gotten some response to your adds to the wiki page.
<smarter> but it deps on libeigen-dev, which is the deprecated eigen 1.0
<smarter> weird
<rgreening> smarter: from what I read, 4.2 didn't need it. 4.3 does and needs 2.0.0
<Daskreech> ScottK: oh yes I'm saying I don't have much to add to the wiki
<Daskreech> which seems a break from reality
<ScottK> OK
<smarter> rgreening: that seems reasonable, I doubt they would rely on the features of an unreleased
<smarter> so, go for it :)
<ScottK> Daskreech: Maybe ask in #kubuntu you'll get more input
<rgreening> smarter: will try it :)
<Daskreech> ScottK: Ha good point
<Daskreech> ScottK: I'd get more if I ask in #ubuntu I'll bet
<ScottK> #ubuntu == not our problem here.
<Daskreech> also = people who have fundamental issues with KDE. Should be able to find at least something there that can be worked on
<ScottK> Probably not minor though
<Daskreech> Hence the I should be able to find something. I think that a lot of people will use Ubuntu just because of the polish So if we can find out what's important to them we can address it
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> Daskreech: you might also look at the 'catching up with Ubuntu' spec and see if there's anything there that might qualify as minor.
<Daskreech> link?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Daskreech: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UbuntuFeatureParity
<rgreening> smarter: * Eigen2 (2.0.51 or higher)  <http://eigen.tuxfamily.org>
<rgreening>      A generic C++ template library for dense and sparse matrices
<rgreening>      Required to build Step.
<rgreening> hrmm...
<ScottK> Up through Eigen 2.1 it's developed inside KDE as an internal lib, so requiring so specific rev for a beta isn't stunning....
<rgreening> ScottK: so, I assume backport eigen from karmic to jaunty and put in the PPA is warranted
<rgreening> ...more work...
<ScottK> I've no idea.  It wouldn't suprise me though.
<rgreening> well, kdeartwork and kdetoys are backported to jaunty (were missing). now, eigen
<rgreening> ScottK: thats strange. twice now, while CTRL+C during a pbuilder, my system hard locked.
<ScottK> Odd
<rgreening> ScottK: and absolutely nothing in the logs
<rgreening> no kernel panic or oops or anything
 * yuriy is trying to get back into things
<ScottK> yuriy: We'll see you at UDS?
<yuriy> yep!
 * rgreening wonders how a CTRL+C in a virt env can kill a runing system?
<ScottK> iz bug
<JontheEchidna> lex79: oh, I was working on konversation...
<JontheEchidna> was just about to post it in a bug, in fact
<lex79>  I upload to LP now
<lex79> :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176588/
<Mamarok> in 4.2.85 something is wrong with the mount option, when I plug in something it gets recognized, but it never gets actually mounted, regardless the action, regardless the device (USB, SD, whatever)
<ScottK> rgreening: One piece of good news is that my test upgrade with just kubuntu-desktop installed pulled nothing from Universe, so no MIR immediately needed.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: the dbug patch applies now
<lex79> ?
<JontheEchidna> in konversation
<JontheEchidna> the dbug patch applies
<JontheEchidna> there isn't any reason to not apply it any more
<lex79> I'm looking
<Mamarok> it only allows me to mount devices in fstab :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> whoa, they uploaded this to unstable? I thought they'd keep it in experimental for the time being
<JontheEchidna> though the alpha is quite stable...
<lex79> yeah...to unstable
<JontheEchidna> ironic, sorta
<JontheEchidna> that must be why I missed it this morning when I packaged alpha1
<Mamarok> PTP mode doesn't work neither for the camera :( and this definitely worked before
<JontheEchidna> lex79: also you should try to install README.scripts the way debian is doing, instead of the old way in konversation.install
<lex79> try
<JontheEchidna> you also should drop konversation.dirs since debian did
<lex79> uhmmm Patch debian/dbug_autoreplace.diff does not apply
<lex79> I have to refresh
<lex79> ok I will drop
<JontheEchidna> that's strange, it applies fine for me...
<JontheEchidna> wait, you might have dropped it. Something's wrong with my diff
<lex79> Applying patch debian/dbug_autoreplace.diff
<lex79> patching file src/config/preferences.cpp
<lex79> Hunk #1 FAILED at 127.
<lex79> in my debian/ there isn't  konversation.dirs
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> you forgot to copy over the new patch from debian
<JontheEchidna> and the new README.source and debian/copyright
<JontheEchidna> and the new .xpms
<lex79> uhm I did a beutiful merge hihihi
<JontheEchidna> So, do you wanna fix it or should I upload mine?
<JontheEchidna> your choice
<JontheEchidna> you should probably do it since it would look weird if I uploaded packages to your bug....
<JontheEchidna> :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you can :)
<rgreening> eigen2 uploaded to PPA for kdeedu...
<JontheEchidna> brb
<lex79> brb? :)
<JontheEchidna> be right back
<JontheEchidna> though I wasn't gone for as long as I thought I would, lol
<lex79> ahahha
<JontheEchidna> lex79: so that paste was bugs you needed sponsored?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yesssss
<astromme> Do any of you here maintain a kde trunk install on 9.04? Any suggestions on the best way to do it?
<lex79> also this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/375786
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375786 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release kde-style-qtcurve 0.62.9" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> that's in main, I can't sponsor that
<astromme> kdesvn-build? Neon? manual builds?
<astromme> and where are things installed for you? /usr/local? $HOME/somewhere? /local/install?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I know, go to become core-dev :P
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ha, you should go become an MOTU :P
<lex79> uhmmm.. I have my personal sponsor for now :P
<ScottK> astromme: Just use Neon.
<astromme> Hmm
<astromme> ScottK: but I'm working on code from within kdeplasma-addons. Won't that conflict with neon?
<rgreening> ScottK: can you check something?
<lex79> ScottK: sponsor kde-style-qtcurve :P
<rgreening> run kpackagekit and see if under Settings you can successfully Edit Software Sources.
<ScottK> astromme: dunno
<ScottK> rgreening: OK
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm not sure when this broke.
<rgreening> but for me it doesnt run. greys out the app and fails.
<rgreening> fails to load software-properties-kde I mean.
<ScottK> It runs for me, but as soon as I click on something i want changed, meet Dr. Konqi.
<rgreening> ScottK: you still on kde 4.2.2
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> It looks like it did make the change before crashing though
<rgreening> can you run kdesudo spftware-properties-kde and try changing there...
<ScottK> So yes, I can edit sources.  The exit is just a bit unconventional.
<rgreening> ok.... hmm... wonder why broken for me with KDE 4.2.85
<rgreening> I bet the patch is mucked up.
<ScottK> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/176619/
<rgreening> hmm... I can run it from cmdline fine.
<rgreening> under 4.2.85
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: your crasher is bug  102792 I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102792 in software-properties "MASTER [apport] software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<rgreening> ScottK: no /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu under KDE 4.2.85 is why KpackageKit fails to run software-properties-kde
<ScottK> Oops.
<rgreening> ScottK: what package provides that?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime, though kdesudo also provides a symlink to that location
<ScottK> Yep
<rgreening> so runtime is now not providing a critical app
<rgreening> our flash installer patch expects kdesu as well
<rgreening> from kdelibs
<ScottK> Quit grumbling and give me something to upload.
<rgreening> my plate is currently full... can anyone else look at the kdesu?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu works fine here in jaunty
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: are you running 4.2.85?
<JontheEchidna> very yes
<rgreening> wtf
<rgreening> 1 sec....
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looking at yakuake now
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have 4:4.2.85-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa7 installed, and the deb says it contains kdesu but it's not there...
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> Im going to re-install the deb
 * ScottK blames ext4
<rgreening> ScottK: you could be right, but wouldn't I have to 1) be accessing the app 2) have it crash when accessing it and 3) have opened it in such a way as to lock for rw?
<ScottK> rgreening: Dunno.  I wasn't really being serious.
<rgreening> heh.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: re-installing the deb doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<ScottK> But I think it's 'forward leaning' to be running ext4 now.
<ScottK> rgreening: Try purge && reinstall
<rgreening> ScottK: whats this mean: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<rgreening> diverted by kdesudo to: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu.distrib
<ScottK> It means kdesudo did a diversion, it didn't make a symlink.
<ScottK> That, I don't think is good in this case.
<rgreening> exactly!
<rgreening> so, what do we do? we need the symlink or fix a bunch of patches
<rgreening> there are 3 that I know of for sure.. 2 in kde4libs and one in kpk. prob others
<rgreening> ScottK, JontheEchidna^^
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you have kdesudo installed?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<rgreening> hmm...
<ScottK> rgreening: What version of kdesudo do you have?
<JontheEchidna> actually, the diversion has been causing file overwrite problems between kdebase-runtime and kdesudo
<rgreening> I though kdesudo was going away
<rgreening> well this breaks 3 critical things so far...
<JontheEchidna> once everything uses policykit I suppose
<rgreening> and monkeys may fly [...]
<rgreening> kdeedu uploaded
<rgreening> I think that's the last backport required besides kdebindings which never got built at all in karmic.
<rgreening> ScottK: kdesudo 3.4.1-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> I've got the symlink.
<rgreening> ScottK: maybe I'll re-install kdesudo...
<rgreening> kdesudo re-installed the symlink
<rgreening> so one deletes it the other activates it
<rgreening> ScottK: can you see if you can figure it out? I have to jet for a couple of hours ($wife beckons)
<rgreening> actally demands...
<Mamarok> oh my, had to actually add my device manually to /etc/fstab
<Mamarok> no way to mount it without that
<smarter> Mamarok: feels like the 90's again? :p
<Mamarok> smarter: worse, there's the uuid to insert...
<smarter> eeew
<Mamarok> exactly the reaction I had
<Mamarok> let's hope this gets sorted out, mount worked out of the box in Jaunty ti  2.2.3
<Mamarok> till*
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, kmplayer could be merged from debian
<ScottK> Is anyone else lacking the 'safely unmount' action for USB sticks/SD cards with 4.2?
<vorian> I just unmounted a usb stick
<ScottK> With the U/I or by hand?
<vorian> with the u/i
<ScottK> OK.  Just me then.
<Riddell> I always had that
 * ScottK waves to Riddell
<vorian> has someone looked at this"
<vorian> meh
<vorian> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/kstyle/themes/oxygen.themrc', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<ScottK> IIRC that was on the list I pastebin'ed earlier.
<vorian> that should be a quick fix
<ScottK> There's a list
<vorian> oh noes
<ScottK> vorian: If you can figure out http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/176508/, I can sponsor.
<vorian> ok
<ScottK> Thanks
<vorian> well hell
<vorian> i upgraded before I set up my dev-shell
<vorian> how can I force my way through if -f doesn't work :P
<vorian> it may be a while
<smarter> vorian: dpkg --force-overwrite?
<JontheEchidna> is eigen2 in main in karmic now?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It is
<ScottK> eigen2 | 2.0.0+svn20090515-0ubuntu1 |        karmic | source
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: rmadison eigen2 ftw
<JontheEchidna> great, we should watch out for eigen2 in the cmake log of the KDE packages next time then
<JontheEchidna> I think kdeartwork and kdeplasma-addons can both use them, but aren't currently
<JontheEchidna> in fact, as long as we're uploading another kdeplasma-addons in the near future (the desc change) maybe we should do that then
 * JontheEchidna puts it on the todo
 * ScottK notes he's got the buildd's for hppa and armel totally blocked atm.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok for kmplayer merge
 * Mamarok needs some sleep now
<lex79> JontheEchidna: Do we keep kmplayer, kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugin? debian has merged kmplayer-common and kmplayer-plugin in kmplayer binary
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-21
<lex79> we can merge kmplayer-base and kmplayer-konq-plugin in kmplayer
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we should probably do that. I can't think of any reason not to
<lex79> JontheEchidna: add transitional packages for kmplayer-base and kmplayer-konq-plugin ?
<JontheEchidna> one for kmplayer-base should be sufficient since kmplayer-konq-plugins depends on kmplayer-base
<lex79> right
 * ScottK taps his fingers and waits for a|wen to show up...
<ScottK> The difference between arm and armel in a merge he did is why all of Qt/KDE FTBFS on armel in Karmic.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would you mind sponsoring bug 378765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378765 in konversation "Merge konversation 1.2~alpha1-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378765
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How close do I have to check it?
<JontheEchidna> I pbuilt
<JontheEchidna> dunno if you'll want to check it again To Be Safe (tm)
<ScottK> Well the bug doesn't have a debdiff against the Debian package that I see, so let's get that first.
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. I forgot that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: attached
 * ScottK deigns to look
<JontheEchidna> ah, #debian/aboutdata_add_debian_version.diff in debian/patches/series needs to be removed entirely
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why?  It doesn't hurt anything.
<JontheEchidna> debian removed it entirely, though I suppose it's not that big of a delta
<ScottK> Removed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around?
<lex79> there are two versions of qt-creator:
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-creator
<lex79> in Karmic
<ScottK> lex79: We need to get sync'ed with Debian on what to call it.
<ScottK> Is there any reason not to just use Debian's and have ours removed?
<lex79> ScottK: I'm looking, I think we can remove our package
<lex79> qt-creator and keep qtcreator
<daskreech> \o/ Identi.ca rants
<daskreech> hi hunger_t
<ScottK> lex79: It'll need a transitonal package added for Karmic to move people over to qt-creator.
<daskreech> how goes decibel?
<lex79> ScottK: and where we have add the transitional package? in qtcreator, right?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes, a dummy qt-creator package that depends on qtcreator
<lex79> before that there is a new version to sync with debian http://packages.qa.debian.org/q/qtcreator.html
<lex79> ok Scott
<ScottK> lex79: Have it already: qtcreator |    1.1.0-1 | karmic/universe | source, amd64, i386
<lex79> oh right, sorry
<lex79> so , I will do a transitional package :)
<ScottK> lex79: Then a removal bug for the qt-creator source
<lex79> fine
<ScottK> kde4libs is the shlibdeps stage on hppa, I'm a little nervous.
<lex79> I'm not expert, but I think hppa, armel etc -> nervous :)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> There was a problem in our boost1.35 package for armel, I fixed that and so it seems to be going OK now.
<lex79> ScottK: I have also to add conflicts/replaces in qtcreator?
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<rgreening> Im so peeved with American Idol results.
<rgreening> stupid public popularity contests elect less talented individuals
<rgreening> just like they elect presidents :)
<daskreech> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=45764&file1=45764-1.jpg&file2=45764-2.jpg&file3=&name=Ubuntu+Baby&PHPSESSID=2f9eaae3edcafc910f374fc1c41ca1c4
<daskreech> Well Presidential elections are not a judement of skill or abilty
<daskreech> they are purely a judgement of popularity
<ScottK> lex79: conflict qtcreator less than 1.1.0-1ubuntu1
<ScottK> daskreech: Except they aren't even that as you don't need to get the most votes from people to win.
<lex79> ok
<daskreech> Just more than the other guys :)
<ScottK> It's actually a reflection of popularity is the relative handful of states that are well balanced between Republicans and Democrats.
<ScottK> daskreech: No, you can lose the popular vote, but win the electoral vote and be president.  It's happened several times.
<daskreech> Oh in the American system
<daskreech> well then you are the most popular in the electoral
 * vorian stays out of this conversation
 * daskreech ropes vorian in 
<ScottK> Right, but not having the most people voting for you.
<ScottK> For example, i live in Maryland.  It is a heavily democratic state.
<daskreech> You have an opinion on spaces in qtcreator. Outwith it!!
<vorian> ScottK: has anyone started work on your ealier paste?
<ScottK> AFAIK, no Presidental candidate ever came to visit the state because everyone knew how it would work out.
<ScottK> vorian: Not AFAIK.
<daskreech> well I never made that claim :) Just that it's heavily more a judgement of popularity than skill talent or ability
<vorian> ok
<ScottK> daskreech: Sure, but then this is where the wisdom of Winston Churchill comes in.
<daskreech> See I just pulled that quote with someone else not 15 minutes ago
<ScottK> He said something along the lines of (I'm paraphrasing): "Demcracy is a horrible form of government, it's just better than all the others we've come up with".
<ScottK> Heh
<daskreech> But in application to Slovakia
<daskreech> Democracy is the worst form of government, except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time
<daskreech> (attributed) :-)
<ScottK> That's it.
 * ScottK notes that ScottK as king of the world has not been proven to be worse.
 * daskreech predicts it being just as worse :)
<ScottK> For you, probably
<ScottK> OK.  kde4libs built on all archs ....
<vorian> yay, time to crack out olde sparky
<ScottK> Even though I'm pretty certain no one will run KDE4 on (for example) hppa, I think it's good software QA to get it built on all archs.  Usually the things that cause problems are real bugs.
<lex79> launchpad bug 378910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378910 in qtcreator "qtcreator needs a transitonal package " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378910
<lex79> uhm, transitonal :)
<cbr> when watching a video with mplayerplug-in, kwin with composite always goes 80% cpu and stays that way
<cbr> really annoying
<cbr> switching compositing off and on again helps
 * Riddell tries amarok for the fourth time and hopes the build-deps are right
<Riddell> new plasma-widget-network-manager is in jaunty-proposed, please test
<Riddell> bug 334052 and bug 330811 and probably others
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334052 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Network Manager Plasmoid won't connect to "WPA Enterprise" AP's in Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330811 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Can't connect to a hidden network" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330811
<Mamarok> just tried to upgrade kstars and get the following:
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/indiserver', which is also in package indi
<rgreening> bug #46657 - still occurs for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46657 in kdenetwork "Kopete gives error when you're on your own contact list" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46657
<JontheEchidna> oh, rgreening:
<JontheEchidna> [07:49:31] <Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libindi0_0.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/indiserver', which is also in package indi
<vorian> huh
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> when she tried to update kstars
<vorian> that would be from debian, because we changed that in 4.2 beta
<JontheEchidna> this whole indi/libindi crap is confusing
<rgreening> "we meet again dr. jones"
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I opened a pbuilder last night and installed every kde meta package from 4.2.2 and did an upgrade to 4.2.85... I'll review that today and come up with a list of things we need to fix. If a couple of us can chip in, we should be able to fix in short order.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, vorian: here's a short list I have found so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177177/
<JontheEchidna> there are some I just don't get, like the kdebase-runtime-data conflicting on a file that isnt' in kde-icons-oxygen at all
<JontheEchidna> and it properly replacing the version that had it last
<ScottK> I had that same thing in my test from yesterday.
<rgreening> one thing I noticed was that I did the update, and when it failed, I did an install -f and it worked. No force-overwrite required.
<rgreening> also, I did a dist-upgrade rather than a upgrade right from the beginning.
<ScottK> Mine from yesterday was a dist-upgrade from Jaunty
<rgreening> ScottK: and did you have to force override?
<ScottK> I didn't try.
<rgreening> I think install -f may have worked there
<ScottK> I probably should have.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the oxygen file conflict is in the old oxygen icons
<rgreening> I just checked
<JontheEchidna> but it replaces the old oxygen icons :(
<rgreening> I think we need to conflict old oxy icons with new kdebase-runtime-data
<ScottK> I'm re-running the test.
 * rgreening isn't that great with conflicts/replaces targeting
<Nightrose> tentative schedule for amarok 2.1 final tagging is next friday
 * Nightrose would love to get some more lubuntu testers
<Nightrose> *Kubuntu
 * tvakah is running karmic
<cbr> oh crap, what the hell
<cbr> the calendar app in 4.3 shows national holidays
<ScottK> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/177210/ is the only problem that apt-get -f install didn't fix.
<ScottK> i think the problem is that if there is a cross conflict between packages, apt can't really resolve it.
<cbr> dpkg -i --force-all fixes all
<ScottK> cbr: Our goal it to avoid the need for that.
<ScottK> That's a work around, not a solution
<cbr> yes, obviously :p
<tvakah> hmm, no core kde package depends on kde-base-icons yet
<tvakah> only envyng-qt and quassel-data
<tvakah> so if you don't have either of those, and upgrade to karmic, all your icons mysteriously go away until you go poking through apt
<tvakah> depends on kde-icon-oxygen*
<tvakah> not kde-base-icons which doesn't exist
<ScottK> We'll add it to kubuntu-desktop if nothing else.
<ScottK> In fact I'm adding it right now.
<tvakah> shouldn't soemthing a little farther down pull it in rather than kubuntu-desktop?
<tvakah> since kde-anything really assums to have a default icon theme whether you're gettingit as part of kubuntu or not
<vorian> i need to find a sponsor please :)
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/chm2pdf/chm2pdf.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs for KDE3 depended on the crystal icon theme
<JontheEchidna> since kde-oxygen-icons is no longer part of kdebase-runtime, perhaps kdelibs5 should depend on it
<vorian> JontheEchidna: can you sponsor that for me please?  <3
<JontheEchidna> vorian: machine-crusade is failing to load here
<vorian> http://machinecrusade.net/chm2pdf/chm2pdf.debdiff
<vorian> sorry
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Maybe.  In the meantime, kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> vorian: that's not working either :(
<vorian> pfft
<ScottK> Same here (for machine crusade)
<vorian> ok then
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177221/
<Riddell> doods
<Riddell> amarok packages
<Riddell> please test from https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> I've no idea if they'll work, they did for me but only after a second install
<Riddell> Nightrose: ^^
<Nightrose> Riddell: great - i'll test in a sec
<Nightrose> thx
 * ScottK waves to Riddell.
<Riddell> ScottK: hola chico
 * ScottK thinks Riddell sounds somewhat Spanish today.
<Riddell> muchos buenos
<Nightrose> Riddell: doesn't it need a special mysql package as well?
<Riddell> Nightrose: shouldn't do, it's all statically compiled
<Nightrose> ok
 * Nightrose downloads
<Riddell> Nightrose: are you on karic?
<Nightrose> meh - nope :D
<Riddell> ok we need a karmic tester before I do the backport thing
<Nightrose> k
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm updating kubuntu-meta.  I assume "Removed openoffice.org-kde from desktop-recommends" is something we want (for now)?
<Riddell> I need to run off now, team building
<Riddell> ScottK: there is no oo.o-kde for now so we didn't have a choice
<Riddell> anything else is a discussion for UDS
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
 * JontheEchidna tells pbuilder to go faster
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ftbfs
<vorian> ug
<JontheEchidna> Patch multi_filename_fix.diff does not apply (enforce with -f)
<vorian> i pasted the wrong debdiff
<vorian> sorry
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think actually building is optional in this new freewheeling modern era.
<vorian> ScottK: wha?
<ScottK> Nevermind me, just feeling sarcastic this morning.
<vorian> yay, fun ScottK is back!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> tvakah: kde-icons-oxygen is now part of kubuntu-desktop so that's at least a temporary solution (this is in Karmic)
<ScottK> Anyone looking for a "Fun" job to do?
<ScottK> One of the questions for UDS is "What boost version in Main for Karmic".
<ScottK> I know it's not 1.35 (where we are now) as that's been removed from Debian and we'll want to kill it too.
<ScottK> The options are 1.37 or 1.38 (in the archive as of earlier today).
<ScottK> So the question is, does our stuff build against either or both of those releases?
<JontheEchidna> the job would be testing if it does?
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> make some new ppa and build our stack against them
<ScottK> make some new three or four PPA probably
<ScottK> KDE and OOo are the major boost users in Main
<ScottK> OOo already moved to 1.37
<ScottK> Debian is aiming at 1.38 for Squeeze, so that would be a reasonable target
<vorian> ok, fixored
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177243/plain/
<JontheEchidna> vorian: looking
<JontheEchidna> vorian: uploaded, thanks for your contribution to Ubuntu
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ya, ya, ya :P
<vorian> thanks for the upload
<JontheEchidna> feels a bit... weird, but I suppose I owe ya some ;-)
<vorian> you don't owe me anything :)
<ScottK> UDS presentation done and mailed ....
<blueyed> Is somebody working on the amarok beta2 packaging?
<ScottK> blueyed: On Karmic by chance?
<ScottK> blueyed: If so https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa - testers wanted
<blueyed> me? yes.
<blueyed> great.
<ScottK> So the answer to your actual question is: Yes.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just noticed you've got a stack of un-uploaded -workspace changes in bzr.  Are those still good?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yup, must have forgotten to ask for sponsorship
<ScottK> OK.  That seems to cover a bunch of the remaining issues.
<ScottK> I got something to add, so I'll do it.
<ScottK> rgreening and vorian: I'm sponsoring some of JontheEchidna's fixes that got overlooked on the weekend.  That may solve a chunk of the remaining problems.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.
<ScottK> Does python-qt4 need to be updated for the phonon change?
<rgreening> ScottK: cool. I'll re-test after they build
<rgreening> ScottK: do you know if they got uploaded to PPA? JontheEchidna?
<ScottK> No idea
<rgreening> as I am testing a pure Jaunty upgrade
<rgreening> not karmic
<ScottK> I've been logging into my jaunty pbuilder and then doing a dist-upgrade to karmic
<JontheEchidna> I pushed all my fixes to jaunty in tandem with bzr
<rgreening> ok, then we still have some issues...
<ScottK> rgreening or JontheEchidna: Have you done any of the phonon patching?
<rgreening> ScottK: in karmic? yes
<rgreening> Phonon/Global needs to be replaced wherever it exists
<ScottK> rgreening: Would you look at python-qt4 and see if it needs some love in that area.
<rgreening> Sosure. I don't expect it does.
<rgreening> sure... i mean
<rgreening> grep -R Phonon * | grep Global returns nothing
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> ScottK: it should only be KDE packages requiring this (I expect). JontheEchidna, thoughts?
<ScottK> Well I was looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/4.4.4-2ubuntu6/+build/942747/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.python-qt4_4.4.4-2ubuntu6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and it seemed to be complaining about phonon something (this was still Jaunty), so I thought it might
<ScottK> It build-deps on libphonon-dev (>= 4:4.2.0-2)
<rgreening> ScottK: in Jaunty we use the KDE phonon
<rgreening> libphonon is kde
<ScottK> Right, but that's why I thought we needed to change it for Karmic
<ScottK> It's still libphonon-dev in Karmic
<rgreening> ScottK: oh... maybe
<rgreening> let me look again
<ScottK> rgreening: It even builds python-qt4-phonon
<rgreening> ScottK: is there a way to find all references to libphonon in karmic debian dirs?
<ScottK> pbuilder login and then use the reverse-build-depends script on libphonon-dev
<ScottK> That answers the 'what packages need changing' question.
<rgreening> ScottK: that's what I need... I can start looking at that.
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> ScottK: how do you run that script?
<ScottK> It's in ubuntu-dev-tools and so install that and then (IIRC) reverse-build-depends libphonon-dev
<rgreening> k.
<ScottK> I'll look at python-qt4
<rgreening> K. ScottK replace libphonon-dev with libqt4-phonon-dev (>= 4.5.1)
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> simple edit :)
<ScottK> rgreening: The one in kde4libs is unversioned, FYI.  You may want to fix that then.
<rgreening> sure.
<rgreening> ScottK: in a pbuilder session, is there an easy way to tell what dist its working from?
<ScottK> rgreening: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rgreening> true... my brain is on overload.
<rgreening> and just though of cat /etc/issue
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: vim.tiny doesn't appear to be in karmic? makes pbuilder sessions a real bummer
<ScottK> apt-get install vim
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, thats the full package. vim.tiny was a minimal one
<rgreening> less deps
<rgreening> ScottK: doh. nm. my mistake
<rgreening> I typed it wrong.
<rgreening> oh, this is going to be a bad day....
<ScottK> rgreening: Join the club.  I just discovered something I thought I uploaded hours ago didn't uploaded because I typed dupt instead of dput and didn't stick around to see that it actually uploaded.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> dupt: n, slang for duped.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Seen in an email sig line: "It's never too late to stop a bad idea."
<rgreening> heh
<Riddell> blueyed: did you try amarok?
<blueyed> Riddell: yes, works fine.
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> blueyed: so no crash on startup?
<blueyed> no.. it rescanned the whole collection, but that is probably intended.
<Riddell> groovy, thanks blueyed
<Riddell> I'll upload to ubuntu
<blueyed> great. Thanks.
<christophe_> Riddell: short question. how do I get the multihead option in 4.3 working? Got intel chip. xorg.conf?
<rgreening> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages
<ScottK> rgreening: Perhaps a mail to kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> sure, also, you can update python-qt4 on that site :)
<ScottK> Already done
<Riddell> christophe_: no idea I'm afraid, I only have one monitor
<christophe_> Riddell: ok. i'll ask around in #kubuntu
<rgreening> ScottK: message sent to kubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> Cool
<rgreening> ScottK: kdegames - bzr had changes, but uploaded version did not. I updated changelog and bumped release in bzr. Just needs upload.
<ScottK> rgreening: looking
<rgreening> 1 sec. forgot to commit..
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you test build it?
<rgreening> pushed. yes, when we originally were building for 4.2.85, but the last change never got uploaded.
<rgreening> I can build again... if you like\
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it.
<ScottK> Stuff's changed since then and my laptop is currently bogged down with python-qt4
<rgreening> sure.. will do
<rgreening> ScottK: kdegraphics updated in bzr. testbuilding.
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know when it's done
<rgreening> kk
<tsdgeos> hi
<tsdgeos> anyone can give me a pointer to the rosetta page to translate kdepim?
<tsdgeos> bah
<rgreening> ScottK: kdegames build successful from bzr.
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.
<rgreening> np.
<EagleScreen> konqueror usually open .deb files as in a navigator page as text in place of download them or open with gdebi
<ScottK> rgreening: You didn't mention the ksnake.install changes.
<tsdgeos> Just if someone is interested
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191283
<ubottu> KDE bug 191283 in general "In summary-->Next Events-->the message put: day,date in %n days" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<tsdgeos> shows how much rosetta helps
<Quintasan> rgreening: ping
<EagleScreen> .deb shoud be open with gdebi-kde and not with inmature kpackagekit
 * ScottK prefers them to open with ark.
<ScottK> rgreening: I fixored the changelog and uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<rgreening> ty ScottK. Missed it in original changelog...
<rgreening> Quintasan: pong
<rgreening> ScottK: kdegraphics built successful
<Quintasan> rgreening: should I send you a debdiff when I finish?
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm working on rsibreak, and I'm planning to go mailody-kde4.
<rgreening> Quintasan: sure
<rgreening> Quintasan: ty
<Quintasan> rgreening: np, I like doing this (dunno if I should) :D
<rgreening> Quintasan: sure you should :)
<rgreening> we always need more people to help with fixing, packaging, etc... there never seem to be enough hands to go around
<Quintasan> I've tried fixing wrong permissions on pykdeui4.py (still no +x) but it has hueg and it failed on top of that @_@
<Quintasan> s/has/was
<rgreening> Quintasan: lol
<rgreening> ScottK: kdeedu built and updatred in bzr. needs upload
<ScottK> OK.  rgreening for bindings we ought to wait until after python-qt4 is fixed.
<rgreening> ScottK: I just marked bindings with '--' to not do it. It currently FTBFS anyway... akonadi + sip issues.
<ScottK> rgreening: Even with the old bindings?
<rgreening> ScottK: never looked at the old, was trying to get new for upload. I guess we can update the old ones...
<rgreening> but leave it till last...
<ScottK> Let's try that first.  The newish one is known not good, so don't worry until beta2
<ScottK> Yeah
<Quintasan> hmm, guys, you are running karmic installed on a separate partition or using a VM?
<rgreening> Quintasan: using pbuilder to test/build
<Quintasan> rgreening: ah, I wanted to test KDE 4.3 without borking mah working system
 * Quintasan broked his VM three times today
<ScottK> rgreening: kdegraphics uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<rgreening> vm is best
<rgreening> yw ScottK
<Quintasan> hmm, can I limit apt's downloading speed?
<smarter> Quintasan: yep
<smarter> let me find that for you
<smarter> Quintasan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5996302&postcount=7
<Quintasan> smarter: oh, I found it seconds ago :P
<Quintasan> smarter: but still, thanks :D
 * Quintasan hopes his sis will stop complaining
<ScottK> rgreening: Could you look into W: kdeedu source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff marble/src/bindings/python/sip/GeoDataFeature.sip in edu?
<Quintasan> I wonder how KDE 4 is going to work under VM with 512mb ram
<rgreening> ScottK: thats weird...
<rgreening> ScottK: where did that occur?
<rgreening> ScottK: it isn't in my build log
<ScottK> rgreening: lintian run on the new source packages
<rgreening> ScottK: I don't understand that error, or where it could have come from. What command did you run? just lintian <package>
<ScottK> lt was the lintian run that comes with debuild, but you can lintian package.dsc too
<rgreening> ScottK: trying it now
<rgreening> ScottK: I know Riddell patched something with bindings in kdeedu. maybe he didn't get it 100%.
<rgreening> lintian kdeedu_4.2.85-0ubuntu2.dsc
<rgreening> W: kdeedu source: dbg-package-missing-depends kdeedu-dbg
<rgreening> thats all I see here ScottK.
<ScottK> rgreening, vorian, JontheEchidna: I tried my upgrade test again after the last -workspace upload and it's better:  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/177401/ - after the failure, apt-get -f install allowed it to finish.  No force-overwrite needed.
<ScottK> So progress.
<rgreening> \o/
<ScottK> rgreening: It's possible i started with a contaminated source.  Let me do it again.
<rgreening> ScottK: possibly
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame <-- anyone can check this?
<rgreening> heres hoping
<ScottK> rgreening: What does lintian -V tell you?
<rgreening> one sec
<rgreening> Lintian v2.2.5ubuntu1
<rgreening> in my Jaunty
<rgreening> are you doing that from karmic or jaunty?
<ScottK> Same here.
<ScottK> From Jaunty
<rgreening> you still getting the error?
<ScottK> Yep, but it's the same in 1ubuntu1.  It's not new
<ScottK> python-marble is turned off, so I'm going to ignore it
<rgreening> I figured that. where did you get the src
<ScottK> apt-get source
<ScottK> Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<rgreening> strange indeed.
<ScottK> We just need to be careful not to carry it forward into Beta 2
<rgreening> ScottK: I wonder if its a bad src upload
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> We'll worry about it later...
<rgreening> ScottK: I checked my tar and the one from lp, no differences.
<Quintasan> night
<rgreening> nn Quintasan
<Daskreech> How useful is a package manager is working tray icon ?
<lex79> :( sometimes dh_install has problems with pkg-kde-tools
<lex79> ScottK: qtcreator uploaded
<ScottK> lex79: Great
<seele> ScottK: when do you leave?
<ScottK> seele: Saturday, early afternoon
<ryanakca> Daskreech: -meta ... if a support question goes answered in an Ubuntu channel for five minutes it gets posted there
<Daskreech> ryanakca: That's only useful if someone is there I would suspect
<Daskreech> Which .. itsn
<rgreening> ScottK: when do you arrive?
<Daskreech> it's not quite getting right
<ScottK> rgreening: Sunday PM
<ryanakca> Daskreech: *nod*, nobody around
<ryanakca> ScottK: Where are you? Taking a transfer? I leave on Saturday night and get there Sunday AM...
<Daskreech> ryanakca: So currnently the point of having it is to say that it is to be had?
<ScottK> Actually I was wrong
<ScottK> Arrive: BARCELONA,SPAIN  8:35 AM
<rgreening> ScottK: wow... long trip :) I get in 8:55 AM
<ScottK> rgreening: Read again
<rgreening> hey, we should meet up
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> I'll depend on your Spanish fluency to get us to the hotel
<ryanakca> Daskreech: *nod*, it should probably be advertisted to the main ``helpers'', if LjL doesn't mind...
<rgreening> lol. I can speak some portuguese... that'll have to do :)
<Daskreech> true
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Have any list of niggling points in Kubuntu ?
<ryanakca> Daskreech: niggling points?
<ScottK> rgreening: I was in Barcelona ~17 years ago and it seemed to go OK.
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Small stuff that should be fixed but ... just isn't
<ryanakca> Daskreech: Aye, konqueror, the menu bar often seems to go wierd... but gets fixed on mouse over.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Intel video?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Yes
<ScottK> ryanakca: Did you try MigrationHeuristic "Greedy" in xorg.conf (details in the release notes)
<ryanakca> ScottK: *tries*
<Daskreech> ryanakca: You mean the words go funny?
<ryanakca> Daskreech: I'll get a screenshot
<Daskreech> Video card issue?
<ryanakca> Daskreech: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/konqueror.png
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Wow. Umm ok
<ryanakca> Should I try UXA?
<Daskreech> seems the whole toolbar system is out
<Daskreech> You can get this to happen reliably ?
<jussi01> ryanakca: I have a sorta similar stuff on my netbook
<ScottK> ryanakca: UXA might be the answer.  It was crashy for me.  Everyone seems to get different results.
<Daskreech> jussi01: Screenshot?
<jussi01> Daskreech: Im not on the netbook currently, but if you care to wait till the morning... ~ 10 hours... :/
<ryanakca> Yes. But the work around is simple. Mouse over, and if that doesn't work, Maximize/Restore.
<Daskreech> I'll just use this one I think
<ryanakca> Daskreech: I can get more if you want
<jussi01> ryanakca: irs almost like a redraw issue, no?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: I'm posting things for the 100 cuts so this would fit in
<ryanakca> jussi01: *nod*
<jussi01> ryanakca: Im prettty sure I have it in quassel on the netbook
<ryanakca> Daskreech: Ah, in that case, I can search for a few more small things that annoy me but aren't massive issues.
<jussi01> wait, maybe I have the netbook here...
<Daskreech> ryanakca: please do
 * jussi01 looks
<jussi01> Daskreech: you looking for annoying stuff with jaunty? or just intel stuff?
<Daskreech> jussi01: annoying thigns with Kubuntu
<Daskreech> as long as they can be showcased in Kubuntu and are annoying
<ryanakca> Daskreech: When opening up kmenu (or whatever it's called in KDE4), it's black for half a second before showing what it should. Might just be my hardware, but ideally, it would just show it directly instead of taking half a second/second to draw
<ScottK> ryanakca: Intrepid or Jaunty?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: No static? Just black?
<ryanakca> Jaunty... static?
<jussi01> Daskreech: no default audio cd player? ie. you are given a choice of dolphin or k3b to open audio cds?
<Daskreech> jussi01: :-) I think that's probably a good one but I'll keep that out of 100 cuts
<Daskreech> Anyone using the new Amarok betas?
<ryanakca> Why not just have amarok play the CD? Or has the functionality not been added to Amarok 2 yet?
<smarter_> ryanakca: nop
<Daskreech> new Amarok beta has no CD support?
<smarter_> not sure
<jussi01> Daskreech: lack of triple head support? /me hates that one...
<Daskreech> jussi01: Well I've herad lack of Dualhead support
<Tonio_> hum, I was really impressed with the latest kaffeine...
<Daskreech> and extending one screen across multiple displays
<Tonio_> we probably should consider replacing dragon player with it
<jussi01> Daskreech: Ive got that happening here no issues
<Tonio_> any opinion on that ?
<Daskreech> Tonio_: Is it viable for Koala ?
<ryanakca> Daskreech: I'm not sure if it's intended or not, but when I open KMenu, and then click on the Favorites/star folder, it would be really nice if KMenu closed and got out of my way. Probably isn't an easy way to link the two together though...
<Daskreech> Ah I know that KDE bug with extenders
<jussi01> Tonio_: latest kaffeine rocks! ++++
<Tonio_> Daskreech: I think so really
<Tonio_> and it has a lot more functions than dragon player
<Tonio_> aka, subtitle support, dvb and so on
<jussi01> Tonio_: Ive been using it for a while, very. very nice compared to dragon
<Daskreech> Tonio_: CD?
<jussi01> Daskreech: yes, plays audio cds
<Tonio_> Daskreech: plays audio cd yes whitch amarok can't do
<ryanakca> Daskreech: Just listing them off here, maybe add a description to that star folder too? Putting the mouse on the KMenu icon gives you a bubble with ``Kickoff application launcher ....''... Maybe something of the sort for the folder?
<Tonio_> well I'll be with Riddell in a couple of days, so we can discuss this
<rgreening> ScottK: kdepim almost ready for ya
<jussi01> Tonio_: I cant say how much I recomend doing it, kaffeine has been rock stable here - even TV works for me :)
<Daskreech> ryanakca: how many folders does that affect ?
<ScottK> Oh you get the easy ones.
<Tonio_> jussi01 I know that :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Can you sponsor rgreening?
 * ScottK needs to go pick up kids from school soon
<Tonio_> ScottK, rgreening sure
<Tonio_> rgreening: dsc file url please ?
<rgreening> ScottK: oh, theres no rush...
<ryanakca> Daskreech: What do you mean? See the folder on the bar at the bottom of the screen, next to the kmenu icon? Put a mouseover tooltip type thing on it like for KMenu
<rgreening> Tonio_: it'll be ready in a little bit...
<rgreening> it's just finishing test build
<Tonio_> rgreening: so just ping me :)
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> on the other side, what should we do with konversation once released ?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Oh the Quick launch
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'll be seeing you at UDS, qui?
<Daskreech> Tonio_: Probably make a choice
<Tonio_> I really like it compared to quassel, which I also love, but still prefer konversation for several reasons
<jussi01> Daskreech: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090522-000658-snapshot1.png
<Tonio_> shortcuts support, a lot faster, easier to check the logs, fulky kde integrated, and UI makes a better usage of the available space
<Daskreech> ryanakca: That is static ^^^^
<Daskreech> jussi01: what is this filed under ?
<Tonio_> on the other hand, quassel is client server, but that, for everage joe, is pretty useless (although I use it myself...)
<JontheEchidna> The konversation 1.2 alpha is pretty sweet
<jussi01> Daskreech: err??
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yup
<ryanakca> Daskreech: for the artistic type, http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/battery.png , see that ugly line above the lightning bolt? Why not get rid of it?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: way better on a netbook for example
<JontheEchidna> backported packages in kubuntu-experimental, btw
<Tonio_> and the lack of shortcuts support for quassel is really a problem for me...
<Tonio_> hard to make a decision I must say
<jussi01> Tonio_: have you mentioned that lack to the quassel devs, recently?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hi, how's h.k.o? Think we'll be able to work on it some time at UDS?
<Tonio_> jussi01 yup, I know it's on their long term plans
 * Daskreech pokes nixternal
<Daskreech> ryanakca: is that in KDE 4.3 ?
<jussi01> Tonio_: its good to give them a deadline to have it done by for karmic ;)
<Daskreech> jussi01: You want quassel addressed or the static?
<jussi01> Daskreech: the static.
<Daskreech> jussi01: how prevalent is it?
<jussi01> Daskreech: nearly every time I switch to quassel...
<ryanakca> Daskreech: on a brand new install, open up Amarok for the first time, it tells you you should install some packages for extra functionality. Agree, then hit Show Details, Hide Details. The window doesn't resize to the original size. http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/amarokinstall.png
<ryanakca> Daskreech: brand spanking new Jaunty install, so 4.2.2
<Daskreech> jussi01: So it's only in Quassel ?
<jussi01> Daskreech: its a brand new netbook, so not sure if its happens in other apps yet
<Tonio_> well whatever is the default on the long term, anyone is free to switch
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Also I think it doesn't tell you what package to install
<jussi01> Daskreech: its an LG x110 netbook, with kubuntu jaunty lpia
<Tonio_> I really appreciate quassel, and konversation, hard to make a choice... maybe keep quassel is relevant, I don't know... we should consider vote during a meeting evetually
<ryanakca> Daskreech: It installs them for you, but you can see which packages are being installed by looking at the kdesudo window
 * jussi01 wonders if Sput  or EgS is about
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Just to confirm this doesn't happen with kpackagekit? Just that scenario ?
<Daskreech> jussi01: Intel card?
<jussi01> Daskreech: yea
<jussi01> 945
<ryanakca> Daskreech: in the logout dialog, the moon looks kinda squished.
<Daskreech> It is squished but a good one
<ryanakca> Daskreech: Haven't tried with kpackagekit
<ryanakca> Hmmm... UXA isn't going to work :/
<jussi01> Daskreech: Ive got another one for you. ark wond make zip files in jaunty.
<jussi01> wont*
<Daskreech> jussi01: By default or at all?
<jussi01> Daskreech: at all - I have zip installed...
<Daskreech> ok
 * jussi01 should go and report tht one...
<Daskreech> I'm going to try and vet these against KDE 4.3 to see how many have been fixed there
<Daskreech> nixternal: Do you have any niggling issues with kubuntu ?
<ScottK> Daskreech: I think nixternal's main issue is the documentation sucks
<Daskreech> jussi01: Triple head support falls where in the stack?
<jussi01> Daskreech: in importance?
<Daskreech> No Why doesn't it work? is it config in KDE or not supported in Drivers or fudged over with guldge in X ?
<jussi01> Daskreech: Im not exactly certain.
<Tonio_> another konversation good point we noticed with rgreening is that it supports DCC, which can't quassel atm
<Daskreech> Ever tried triple head in Gnome ?
<Daskreech> Konversation is quite a bit more mature than Quassel
<Daskreech> If it was ready when we were ready there would be no discussion on konversation vs Quassel
<Daskreech> I think that it's helped them a lot however
<jussi01> Daskreech: no.
<Daskreech> Well that nicely upped mu bug count from 2 to 13
<Daskreech> Lets see how small I can make it again :)
<rgreening> If anyone is looking for something to do, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages
<rgreening> We need to update a bunch of packages for the libqt4-phonon-dev change in karmic
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^ :)
<jussi01> Daskreech: lets scratch that triple head for now - at least on my card.
 * jussi01 just found this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131137
<Daskreech> see decreasing already
<rgreening> ryanakca: if you are looking for something to do.. see my note above :)
<Daskreech> nixternal: What about the documentation ?
<ScottK> Daskreech: It was a joke, nixternal does the documentation.
<ScottK> Sorry
<Daskreech> I know that :) but if there is polish associated with how documenatation is dealt with it would fit here
<ryanakca> Hmm... lovely, someone decided to send me a flame style email, a) broken wireless, b) his intel graphics card using 30% CPU, c) we should stop giving KDE a bad name. Anything in here I should ask the guy to file bugs about? Or should I let it blow by?
<Daskreech> For example can we have a system like the codecs prompt to get more docs if not installed ?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: Wait he hasn't filed ANY bugs?
<ryanakca> rgreening: Gah, thanks for reminding me. I have waaay too much homework to be hanging around in here. However, if it still hasn't been done in a few hours, I'll try to tackle it
<rgreening> ryanakca: awesome. feel free to ping one of the devs to upload for you... I have to take off now. thanks.
<ryanakca> Daskreech: His name isn't anywhere in LP, so I assume not. Ignore it?
<Daskreech> ryanakca: assume some level of ignorance and make an attempt on how to be a good citizen for FOSS
<Daskreech> ryanakca: An attempt at education sorry
<ScottK> Any python-qt4 is still compiling ....
<ScottK> Any/And
<Riddell> crank it faster
<Tonio_> how annoying debian packaging transitions...
<Tonio_> in some cases you can't even create karmic packages on jaunty.....
<Tonio_> is there anyone using karmic here ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yep.  So then pbuilder login ....
<Tonio_> ScottK yeah but I don't have my gpg key inside a pbuilder chroot :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yep, you have to copy the build result out of the chroot.
<ScottK> I've had to do this a time or two.
<Tonio_> ScottK I know how to do this, but I mean this pretty sucks at some points...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Agreed.
<Tonio_> ScottK all of this to use this stupid quilt, that we are forced to use
 * Tonio_ thought free software was a matter of choice
<Tonio_> and I am force to stop using the very well working simple-patchsys...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Maybe a topic for kubuntu packaging spec @ UDS
<Tonio_> ScottK yup, I agree... I love debian, but really the recent decisions in changing everything is driving me nuts...
<Riddell> I expect we can find a way to support simple-patchsys in debian-qt-kde.mk if people want it, we already added a conditional for quilt
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would be nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: I never was able to figure out how to properly edit a patch with quilt
<Riddell> I just use diff -u and addit manually
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is way to complicated to do (I refuse to type in 6 commands to edit a 2 lines patch)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll never be as simple as a cdbs-edit-patch (or even dpatch)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't mind what is done with other packages, but being forced to use quilt on my own packages is somehow painfull...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can discuss this next week
<Tonio_> atm I'm fixing universe apps with libphonon-dev build-dep
<Riddell> libphonon-dev should still work as a build dep no?
<Riddell> it's a dummy package which brings in libqt4-phonon-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: certainly, but rgrenning wrote a wiki page with the list of packages to fix and asked for help, then I did :)
<ScottK> Riddell: For the moment, but it should go away if we aren't going to use it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's always better not to build-dep transitional packages right ? :)
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, maybe, depends on what debian does
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought you talked to them and they were going to switch?
<Riddell> yes they switched to phonon in qt
<Riddell> don't know if they'll keep the dummy packages or not, I guess not in the longer term
<Riddell> so yes, switching is good, carry on :)
<Riddell> "On a different topic, we just installed Kubuntu 9.04 on primary control
<Riddell> server for Kuwait National Radio Observatory, and it will be used for
<Riddell> control & data acquisition."
<Riddell> kick arse
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<Viper550> hey
<Riddell> hi Viper550
<ScottK> OK.  It built.  \o/
<Viper550> anyway, for this other distro, I'm plotting out artwork for a KDE 4 switch
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-22
<lex79> need ack here:
<lex79> launchpad bug 379235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379235 in qt-creator "Request for removal from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379235
<ScottK> lex79: looking
<Riddell> lex79: done
<lex79> great
 * ScottK stops looking
<Riddell> sleep time
<ScottK> nini
<lex79> night Riddell
<ScottK> lex79: Don't we just want the source removed?  The binary is still needed as the transitional package.
<lex79> oh
 * ScottK fixors
<ScottK> Actually not, Riddell did the removal.  No problem though, it'll come back with qtcreator.
<lex79> ScottK: sorry
<ScottK> It's not a problem in this case.
<lex79> luckily :)
<ScottK> lex79: It doesn't look like your transitional package actually got created though
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> Actually it was already through New and got probably got removed.
<ScottK> Let's get it a couple of hours and check.
<lex79> ok
 * ryanakca wonders if there'll be IPv6 at the hotel
<vorian> ScottK: that is great news
 * vorian is upgrading now
<vorian> what is the proper command to use force overwrite?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -i --force-overwrite
<vorian> hrm
<vorian> it's no workie
<vorian> so, lets say it's kdebase-runtime-data which has ben apt-gotten, what say ye then JontheEchidna
<vorian> ?
<Gonium> why kpackagekit use a gtk gui to get permissions ?
<Gonium> :s
<lubyou> Gonium check if installing policykit-kde changes anything for you
 * Gonium looking
<JontheEchidna> vorian: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb isn't working?
<Gon> lubyou, thanks, noy shows a qt gui :B
<Gon> now*
<lubyou> :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hehe, funny seeing you in an opensuse shirt ;-)
<Daskreech> Why does everyone force overwrite?
<Daskreech> I normally just remove packages which makes other packages install automatically
<ScottK> Last test I did I didn't need to over-write, just apt-get -f install
<Viper550> has anyone heard of Arora?
<ScottK> Viper550: Yes, we have a package of it.
<Viper550> oh good. I'm told he finally added opensearch support to it
<Tonio_> Viper550: you should also consider rekonq, which is also based on qtwebkit, but a native kde app :)
<Viper550> Arora just looks nicer, and has opensearch support now too
<Tonio_> Viper550: yup
<Tonio_> I notice we don't have a package for rekonq.... maybe I should consider packaging this one
<Daskreech> I Aroa is what  qt app?
<Viper550> Daskreech, Arora is this Qt-based WebKit browser
<Daskreech> But not KDE
<Viper550> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<Daskreech> What's the virtues of rekonq?
<Daskreech> or what are the virtues of rekonq ?
<Viper550> looks like it links with KDE better
<Daskreech> I didn't mean over Arora :) I just meant what would make me choose it as a browser
<lex79> Tonio_: are you around?
<Tonio_> lex79: quickly :)
<lex79> Tonio_: launchpad bug 378185
<lex79> launchpad bug 378185
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/378185/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/378185/+text)
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmplayer/+bug/378185
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 378185 in kmplayer "Merge from debian unstable kmplayer 0.11.1a" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> I had subscribed to you
<lex79> to avoid your upload but did not work, 	
<lex79> you have done the same
<ScottK> Anyone else working on fixing over-write problems?
<vorian> i don't have a desktop :(
<ScottK> Ouch
<lex79> ScottK: over-write problems? in kde beta release?
<vorian> i have applications, a pannel, but the desktop is gone and the plasma thingy in the top right corner
<ScottK> lex79: Yes
<ScottK> There's a few left
<lex79> I'm not working on that
<lex79> Tonio_: I think you have to looking launchpad (or your subscribe bugs, or your email) before upload your packages, 4 times (4 my packages) is too many
<lex79> and also, in kmplayer there are some changes to merge from debian, missing in your package
<Tonio_> lex79: ouch....
<Tonio_> lex79: you're right.... that's the problem of working on ubuntu at 5h30 am...
<lex79> okey
<ScottK> Tonio_: I was looking at merging kdebindings.  Feel free to steal that one from me.
<Tonio_> lex79: the thing is that I really dislike to watch at launchpad for every new little update...
<Tonio_> ScottK shouldn't we try to improve this a little bit ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> ScottK when non members are working on packages, the whole dev cycle ends up in being like a feature freeze
<Tonio_> then looking at debian/revu/launchpad/mailing lists just to guess who is working on what, at the moment and then working on the package....
<ScottK> That or just discuss what you're working on here.
<Tonio_> it's messy, since I for example have very limited time right now...
<Tonio_> lex79: first you have to become a motu, that'll help you a lot :)
<lex79> maybe I need sponsor like you
<Tonio_> lex79: yup
<Tonio_> lex79: the thing is that I receive so many emails than I barelly look at launchpad bugs before working a package
<Tonio_> lex79: then for debian, well I generally look, but indeed I didn't for kmplayer :)
<lex79> you can upload this:
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lemonpos/+bug/379193
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 379193 in lemonpos "New upstream release lemonpos 0.8" [Undecided,New]
<lex79> muahahah :)
<Tonio_> lex79: we just seem to naturally work on the same packages, which never happened to me before :)
<Tonio_> lex79: and sure I appreciate this, hehe
<lex79> ahahah
<Tonio_> lex79: so maybe we can try this : email me directly instead of writting new bugs
<lex79> okey Frenchman :)
<Tonio_> lex79: that especially is unproductive since most people won't look at the bugs during the normal dev cycle, as this is out of the process
<Tonio_> lex79: so here is the proposal, when you have a package, either ping here or email me, uploading the source package somewhere I can dget it
<lex79> understand, ok
<Tonio_> lex79: and I'm sure it'll be a lot better for both of us :)
<lex79> sure, thanks
<Tonio_> and really I'm happy not to be lonely on what I used to work on for 4 years now, hehe :)
<lex79> :)
<Tonio_> lex79: the problem in being alone is that I developped a very egotistic and selfish way to work, as you noticed :)
<Tonio_> lex79: but despite being this and the fact I'm french, I'm a nice guy :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> ScottK, lex79: I'm wondering if microblogging would be a nice way to know quickly who is working on what at the moment
<Tonio_> twitter or something...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm not going to twitter.
<lex79> Tonio_: maybe is a good way
<Tonio_> ScottK -> or something :)
<ScottK> I often mention what I'm working on here.
<Tonio_> ScottK sure, but when I want to package something, how can I know easilly if there is someone already doing this ?
<Tonio_> before it was easy, since we were a small team, and I was pretty alone on what I package...
<Tonio_> with the team growing, this has become (for good reasons) pretty complicated...
<Tonio_> ScottK have a problem with twitter ? :)
<lex79> Tonio_: I think is complicated only for update from kde-apps
<lex79> and other little updates
<ScottK> Tonio_: Never used it.
<Tonio_> lex79: sure, I'm anly talking about the concept behind this
<lex79> yes
<Tonio_> we have to many packages/info sources
<Tonio_> I'm complaining this at work, so I do here :)
<Tonio_> well lex79 at the moment, lett's try to work together to avoid duplication, and I'll be very hapy to sponsor you :)
<Tonio_> and help you become a motu so that you can be independant from me :)
<lex79> ahahah :)
<lex79> ok thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> lex79: you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> last php updates broken lighttpd on hardy..... thanks to the QA....
<Tonio_> sh*t...
<Tonio_> (mod_fastcgi.c.1029) the fastcgi-backend /usr/bin/php-cgi -c /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini failed to start:
<Tonio_> that's REALLY bad... we have lots of hardy servers in production at work using lighttpd
<Tonio_> nice day in perspective :)
<lex79> Tonio_: time to sleep in our countries :) night
<Tonio_> lex79: night :)
<Tonio_> lex79: lemonpos uploaded
<ScottK> Wow.  python-qt4 even built on hppa.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I encourage you to compare -workspace in the PPA and Karmic.  I think there are some changes that both need from the other, but I'm not messing with it beyond the changes i did.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd also have the same thought for -runtime.  There's differences between the two packages (PPA/Karmic) that i think shouldn't be there, but you're closer to it than me.
<ScottK> OK.  Fixes uploaded for PPA and Karmic for all the conflicts errors I hit last time i tested.
<Lure> Riddell: nice openSuse shirt
 * Lure is waitig for suse guy in kubuntu shirt
<Lure> and great to see freeflying in canonical team
<jussi01> Riddell: when is that gwenview crasher bug fix going to be uploaded? I want my gwenview back! :D
<Quintasan> Hello!
<nixternal> Lure: that is the same exact openSUSE shirt I have! /me goes and checks his closet to see if Riddell snagged it when I wasn't looking
<nixternal> Novell gave out some killer t-shirts yesterday when I was visiting them
<nixternal> and a really nice laptop bag, a nice hat, some groovy software...wanted to win their custom netbook, but I didn't :(
<Lure> nixternal: are you moving to opensuse? ;-)
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I will say though, Novell has some rockin' stuff...I was at their IT in Action Tour all day yesterday
<Lure> nixternal: opensuse is cool, I just hate rpm/zyper & stuff
<nixternal> ditto
<Mamarok> nixternal: that might be the reason why Riddell wears an OpenSuse shirt in Barcelona then... ;)
<Nightrose> final tagging for amarok 2.1 is planned for next friday - is anyone working on a backport for jaunty of beta 2? I would love me some more testing
<Riddell> Nightrose: I am a bit but it's quite tricky, the qtscript generator package is hard to backport
<Riddell> seems to be compiling now though
<Nightrose> thx Riddell :)
<Nightrose> i thougt there was a package for the generator already
<Riddell> not for jaunty
<Riddell> and the one in karmic needs newer debhelper and quilts
<Riddell> hmm, I crashed gmail again
<sebas> Anyone else with no sound from Flash, but Qt apps are OK?
<sebas> I've removed pulseaudio stuff already, that usually fixed the sound problems for me
<nixternal> mine usually works
<sebas> mine doesn't, on two machines
<sebas> And I've no idea where to control the flash sound
<sebas> audio under Linux is still an awful mess, and pulseaudio has only made it worse for me
 * sebas officially declares sound worse than graphics
<sebas> (which is sad)
<Mamarok> is there a timeline for getting the kdebase-dev files in KDE 4.3 ?
<Mamarok> I would love to be able to compile again on this machine...
<Mamarok> actually, the ideal would be to have the kde-devel metapackage again...
<Mamarok> sebas: check the alsa-script made by tchen, solved it for me here
<Mamarok> you probably have still some .*rc files in your home that prevent also from working correctly
<sebas> any reference?
<sebas> What kind of *rc files?
<Mamarok> .asoundrc for example
<sebas> (a lot of apps name their files *rc)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bzr should be good now for -workspace
<Mamarok> not in .kde, but directly in your folder
 * sebas doesn't have that
<Mamarok> made  by pulse
<sebas> Yeah, pulse is not on my system
<Mamarok> sebas: you removed it, right?
<sebas> yes
<sebas> In order to get anything to play, removing pulse* is the best bet I know of
<Mamarok> sebas: but it's likely there still are some leftovers made by pulse in your system, go check with find, you would be astonished
<sebas> I wouldn't know where and what to look for
<sebas> And I never used pulse, first thing to get sound is, as I said, ditch pulse
<Mamarok> somebody should burry pulseaudio beneath the Chernobyl reactor sarcophagus, deep, deep inside
<sebas> And other sound works, I'm just struggling to find out where fash sends its sound
<sebas> skype, kscd and stuff all is fine
<Mamarok> sebas: but it was installed and hijacked your sound and modified your settings, welcome to Ubuntu...
<sebas> *where* would it do that?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ...once I push it, that is
<ScottK> Heh
<sebas> The only asound* I have is in /etc/ld.so.conf
<nixternal> heh, I just read an interview with the fedora guy who is working on their audio, and he praised Pulse Audio
<nixternal> I thought PA was handed down from the Gods :p
<ScottK> Wrong direction.
<Mamarok> nixternal: it works, but only on Gnome and with gstreamer
<sebas> That's a transscript from an interview with Lennart
<Mamarok> forget it with xine
<sebas> he wrote pulse and thinks it's the best since sliced bread
<Mamarok> sebas: check here for the test script: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<nixternal> it crashes like crazy in gnome, for me...but i have read of people crying because of it :)
<nixternal> I guess it works well on broken platforms :p
<sebas> While he's a cavalier guy hating KDE and ignoring all the problems pulse brings
<Mamarok> why would one need pulse when alsa can handle nearly everything?
<Mamarok> sebas: Lennart, you mean the jdub buddy? ...
<sebas> Mamarok: does that have anything to do with flash?
<sebas> My sound works in general ...
<sebas> I'm not looking for general sound stuff, that's fine already
<Mamarok> sebas: shouldn, flash works fine here now, once dtchen helped me debug the sound and get rid of the modifications made by pulse
<sebas> I need to know what flash does with its sound, and how I get it to use "normal alsa"
<Mamarok> but before that it hijaked the sound systematically
<sebas> Do you have anything more precise than "the alsa wiki"?
<Mamarok> and the second video you try to play only gives you hacked noise
 * sebas has *no sound* *at all* from  flash, on two machines
<Mamarok> sebas: there's a link for a test script, moment...
<Mamarok> sebas: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
 * Quintasan wonders who else he should poke about "fixing" rsibreak
 * Mamarok has to go, bbl
<ScottK> Quintasan: What's broken with it?
<sebas> So that script doesn't find any pulse stuff at all
<sebas> Now, does anybody know what flashs does with its sound?
<Quintasan> ScottK: nothing, just changed the build-deps, I was supposed to send rgreening a debdiff but he is not here
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> He should be around later.
<Quintasan> I guess I will work on mailody
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It looks like somehow you reverted that last two -workspace uploads from bzr.  Would you please double check your changes.
<jussi01> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> sebas: Since dtchen is in the channel, the best bet is just wait for him to react.
<sebas> aight
<ScottK> Who has tried the KDE4 version of webdev?  Is it reasonable except lacking Quanta?
<jussi01> ScottK: are you with Riddell in spain yet?
<ScottK> jussi01: No.  Only Canonical people are there this week.  I fly tomorrow.
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> ok.
<Quintasan> rgreening: ping
<jussi01> ScottK: are you aware of the fix to the gwenview crasherbug Riddell mentions in his blog?
<ScottK> jussi01: I'm not, but it could probably be fished out of the KDE svn if someone were motivated enough.
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/f51cadf8c <-- rsibreak debdiff
<jussi01> ScottK: hrm, What does that take? Im a bit weak with this so not much I can do, just have to hope JontheEchidna is motivated to do it.
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/f2178516c <-- mailody-kde4 debdiff
<jussi01> or someone else around here...
<ScottK> Quintasan: For rsibreak we also need to drop the build-dep on libplasma-dev.
<Quintasan> scomar: I did that too :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
 * Quintasan is going to do more but watching comes first today
<nixternal> ScottK: webdev in trunk has quanta
<nixternal> been messing with it
<ScottK> How is it?
<nixternal> thus far it works...I know they are planning on doing more once they have rocked out kdevplatform
<rgreening> Quintasan: ty. I'll work on them shortly.
<Quintasan> rgreening: np :)
<ScottK> OK.  New transition wiki page:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<ScottK> Quintasan: Feel free to take credit for rsibreak.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha 1 out! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/rgreening/KarmicPhononPackages and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<nixternal> how come you goofballs can't do === Wiki Headings === correctly? :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Because you need something to do.
<davmor2> nixternal: I can :P
<ScottK> Anyone feel free to fixor.  wiki is not my strong suit.
<knro> Hi, is Johnathon here?
<knro> Ok, at any rate, there is a bug with the way KStars is packaged, rendering telescope support useless. I asked Johnathon that I'd like to maintain KStars, in addition to INDI and associated packages since I happen to be the upstream developer and will also insure that they work fine. I just joined the MOTU and I'm familiar with packaging for Ubuntu/Debian. What's the next step? Should I download KStars source package maintained by John and "update" it?
<tsimpson> the best thing would probably be to file a bug against the package, if it doesn't exist, and assign to yourself. then put up a debdiff
<nixternal> it does exist, that I know
<knro> tsimpson: Ok, will do that. Is there way to be the active maintainer for the package?
<nixternal> knro: it is just change indi build dep to libindi right?
<knro> nixternal: yes, and INDI v0.5 should no longer be built at all.
<tsimpson> the maintainer will be "Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<tsimpson> rather than an individual person
<nixternal> knro: right, we discussed that just recently as well, I know I brought it up just a few weeks ago
<knro> Ok, great.
<knro> nixternal: has this issue been fixed?
<nixternal> I do not believe so, but don't quote me on that...I know it is still broken in Jaunty
<knro> That I can confirm from the list of complaints I received, and just tried it today myself.
<tsimpson> !info indi jaunty
<tsimpson> !info indi karmic
<ubottu> indi (source: indi): INDI, instrument neutral distributed interface. In component main, is optional. Version 5:0.5-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<ubottu> indi (source: indi): INDI, instrument neutral distributed interface. In component main, is optional. Version 5:0.5-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<knro> see, INDI is obsolete.
<knro> it was replaced by libindi
<knro> the problem is that KStars was not built against libindi, that's all.
<knro> both indi and libindi are in the repository, two conflicting packages. INDI v0.5 must be removed.
<tsimpson> there is 0.6-0ubuntu1 in both jaunty and karmic
<tsimpson> libindi0
<knro> yes, that's the right one.
<tsimpson> perhaps libindi0 should conflict/replace indi too
<knro> yes, it should replace it.
<knro> the question is, how do I ask for that? file a bug report??
<tsimpson> yeah, file a bug and fix it :)
<knro> hehe ok, will do that then.
<knro> ah well, been fixed already :)
<Quintasan> hmmm kadu has no build-depend on libphonon-dev, or I'm blind
<ScottK> The problem (with Indi) in Jaunty is that the correct one is in Universe, so we can't build kdeedu against it.
<nixternal> oh right, and we (Riddell) did fix that in Karmic by running the magic script to push it into Main
<tsimpson> Quintasan: looks like it doesn't use phonon
<Quintasan> tsimpson: thanks, I thought it's just me :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Trying to fix the current bindings to build didn't work either.  it needs a guru (i.e. not me)
<knro> ScottK: Universe is the primary repository for the stable Jaunty?
<ScottK> knro: No.  Each release is divided up into Main/Universe (and some others for non-free stuff).
<ScottK> Main is the stuff that has official support (e.g. security fixes) from Canonical.
<knro> ScottK: Have to read a bit about that, been using SUSE since 99.
<ScottK> Stuff in Main can't build depend on stuff in Universe.
<knro> So KStars in Main, but libindi in Universe?
<tsimpson> in jaunty, yes
<vishalrao> do i dare do an aptitude safe-upgrade on my kubuntu karmic VM ? :)
<ScottK> vishalrao: It's got safe in the name, so what could go wrong?
<ScottK> ;-)
<vishalrao> :-D
<Riddell> Nightrose: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/amarok/  uterly untested
<nixternal> ScottK: how current of bindings?
<ScottK> nixternal: Bindings didn't release with the beta.  Neither our current (4.2.2 - didn't try 4.2.3) nor svn trunk will build.
<nixternal> bindings have been broke for over a week now and it is still being worked on
<ScottK> Right, so it'd be decent to at least have what's in the repo now ~working
<nixternal> hrmm, I had bindings building just find from trunk for the past few months
<nixternal> just recently they went to hell due to changes with the kssl cert manager
<ScottK> nixternal: Perhaps you can step back to a snapshot that works and we can have goodness again.
<nixternal> as long as you have the proper deps, the default cmake file should do the trick...it is when we start getting a goofy ass rules file that all hell breaks loose
<rgreening> that would be awesome.
<rgreening> akonadi changes in trunk still break bindings
<rgreening> not compatible with akonadi 1.1.85
<nixternal> the akonadi stuff built fine in trunk just now, kssl and soprano are broken
<nixternal> they are adding a bunch of new fixes, which being a freeze I didn't think would happen...they are treating bindings like they are in in non-freeze trunk mode constantly
<ScottK> Looks like we have a portability issue in -runtime.  Perhaps someone with some C++ foo could have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.2.85-0ubuntu5/+build/1039488/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdebase-runtime_4:4.2.85-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> I think bindings needs to be moved out of KDE/ and put in playground
<rgreening> akonadi in karmic == 1.1.85 <> whats being used by trunk. they made api breaking changes
<rgreening> I had to patch kdepim due to akonadi breakage
<ScottK> pimlibs and libs-experimental now built on ALL archs.
<nixternal> that arm crap
<ScottK> nixternal: no that "people making unwarranted assumptions about how portable code should be written" crap.
<nixternal> ifdef's ftw!!! :p
<ScottK> nixternal: Go for it, since you, like, code and stuff.
<nixternal> nope, thanks though for offering :)
<vishalrao> maybe remove the "const" in line 309 of -runtime/drkonqi/backtraceparser.cpp ?
<vishalrao> *** line 308
<lubyou> any idea why date/time settings in system settings never seems to remember that it is supposed to sync the time from ntp servers?
<vishalrao> lubyou: i wonder if it has anything to do with recent comments that system settings doesnt ask for sudo password, so you need to run it via kdesudo?
<lubyou> well when i click it, it shows the kdesudo dialog, syncs the time. then i exit the panel, go back and the checkbox for syncing is unchecked again
<lubyou> but yeh, maybe its because it doesnt have permanent root permissions
<Nightrose> Riddell: \o/   I'll download them in a sec and test
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: *waves*
 * Artemis_Fowl waves back to seele :)
<Artemis_Fowl> it's been a long time :)
<seele> are you on holiday from school now?
<Artemis_Fowl> kind of
<Artemis_Fowl> we have exams
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/f5b60715f <-- kgrab debdiff
<Quintasan> hi Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> Quintasan: heya
<Nightrose> Riddell: crashes on startup like JontheEchidna's package before :( backtrace is of no use as i can't install the dbg package http://pastebin.com/m4abc1931 http://pastebin.com/m77ce8555
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I'm back to developing for a while. won't be more than a couple of months though
 * ScottK larts rgreening for bad build-deps in kdegraphics.
<Quintasan> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: cool.. i think there are some bugs open for KGRUBConfig ;)
<Artemis_Fowl> I had no time to prepare kgrubeditor for jaunty :( but for karmic I think it will be fine
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I am almost finished with the main concern for kgrub: automagic
<seele> with grub2 is automagic still an issue?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: maybe you'll have to review a couple of things in the next days
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: sure, just send me screenshots or link to a jaunty package
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: in theory no. but I haven't ever tried grub2
<knro> I can't use debuild -S -sa since the debian/control maintainer for the package is MOTU and gpg can't find the key obviously. What do I need to do?
<ScottK> knro: The key gets picked up from the most recent debian/changelog entry, not the maintainer.
<knro> ScottK: you're right, still can't key though.. lemme try to find out what's wrong.
<ScottK> knro: Both the email address and the name have to match exactly.
<ScottK> knro: There is an option (-k) to work around this, but better to figure it out.
<knro> ScottK: ok, the problem is that I had a comment filed in my key. Is there a way to  remove that?? or it's too late?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.  If that's the actual problem, then I'd just use -k<emailaddress>
<knro> Ok, it's can't be undone. Guess I'll stick with it, not a big deal.
<JontheEchidna> you can make a new sub-identity for the key that can go in debian/changelog
<JontheEchidna> That should be fairly easy to do from an application like kgpg
<knro> I just used -k and that works out fine.
<knro> Though I had multiple keys uploaded to public servers from a couple of years ago... need to figure out how to delete those.
<knro> err can't
<smarter> you can if you still have the pass from the key and the key itself and generate a revocation certificate
<knro> the private keys lost for the old ones.
<tvakah> whence plasma... latest karmic upgrade seems to have lost it
<nixternal> is the air theme in 4.3 beta 1?
<smarter> nixternal: nop
<nixternal> are they waiting for the final release and not putting it in any of the betas I take it
<neversfelde> someone around, who would like to sponsor bug 379514 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379514 in choqok "new upstream version available (0.6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379514
<nixternal> I can do that for you neversfelde
<neversfelde> nixternal: thank you
<neversfelde> choqok seems to be more feature complete now, I think I should write a backport request
<Tm_T> neversfelde: in svn?
<nixternal> yes, backport it, or provide me a jaunty package :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: I pushed one to my ppa
<neversfelde> Tm_T: 0.6 was released a few hours ago
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> just not built yet I guess
<Tm_T> neversfelde: it's containing 2006.10 < CIA-63> momeny * r971543 choqok/trunk/extragear/network/choqok/src/statuswidget.cpp: Fix on Url regexp ?
<Tm_T> (that's three hours ago btw)
<Tm_T> neversfelde: hmm, apparently not, don't know if it matters though
<Tm_T> apparently yes, then it's good thing
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> neversfelde: shouldn't choqok have a watch file?
<neversfelde> nixternal: oh yes, but I am not shure how to create one cause the path is ../0.*/choqok.-<version>
<nixternal> k, I can do that
<neversfelde> k, I'll have a look at it
<neversfelde> watch files are a mistery for me :)
<neversfelde> s/mistery/mystery
<nixternal> ya, no watch file for choqok, they (ospdev) has that sillyness like kde-apps does
<nixternal> neversfelde: uploaded :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: thank you
<nixternal> np
<neversfelde> choqok backport request: bug 379566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379566 in jaunty-backports "Please backport choqok-0.6 to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379566
<neversfelde> I do not know if it is ok, so if a backporter is around :)
<BUGabundo> any one here working tonight?
<BUGabundo> trying to get svn version for karmic trunk of kdepim https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.85-0ubuntu6
<BUGabundo> to allow upstream to help me debug a bug on kmail (doesn't reply to mailinglists)
<JontheEchidna> you want to know what version karmic has?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: taking care of that in #kontact
<nixternal> hey, is there a reason why kdepim/kmail doesn't dept on oxygen-icons?
<nixternal> i don't know if they do or not for sure without dl'n the source and I am to lazy, figured you might know ;p
<JontheEchidna> nothing does at the moment
<nixternal> oh, groovy
<nixternal> BUGabundo: ^^
<JontheEchidna> except the kubuntu-desktop seed
<BUGabundo> I read it
<nixternal> tis what you get for running our broken packages in jaunty anyways
<nixternal> muhahaha
<BUGabundo> karmic
<nixternal> err, ya karmic I meant
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> in jaunty it is love :D
<nixternal> in trunk it is even more love
<nixternal> with 2 extra hugs thrown in
<BUGabundo> any of you guys has _any_ idea on how to debug why my kmail won't let me reply to mailinglist?
<BUGabundo> single emails works
<BUGabundo> I rebuild indexs
<BUGabundo> I changed accounts
<BUGabundo> I change folder settings and ml management
<BUGabundo> nothing I do, shows the Reply option
<BUGabundo> come one guys... throw me bone here!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-23
<BUGabundo> nixternal: JontheEchidna: ^^^^
 * JontheEchidna doesn't really use that functionality at all :(
<BUGabundo> JontheEchidna: you don't reply to emails sent via mailinglist?
<nixternal> I do, but I press ctrl+r when using KMail
<nixternal> I use Mutt all of the time now, except for testing and doing documentation for kdepim now
 * nixternal gets ready to eat
<BUGabundo> I tried 'r', 'l' and 'a'
<BUGabundo> all fail
<JontheEchidna> I just hit the reply button...
<BUGabundo> there's now button for that on the mouse right click for this emails
<BUGabundo> other its fine
<BUGabundo> :(
<lex79> JontheEchidna: aloa
<lex79> are you ready for some uploads?  :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ready as I'll ever be ;-)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you are nice guy  :D
<lex79> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ScottKitterman/Libplasma-Dev
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> what would *ever* in the source remove the "Reply submenu" from the right mouse click ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: O.o
<lex79> do you like? hihihih
 * JontheEchidna will start in 5 mins :P
<lex79> good stuff to become motu :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: attention with playwolf...I changed version to 0.7.2a to fix ppa reject
<JontheEchidna> lex79: half way there
<lex79> groovy !!! :D
<JontheEchidna> lex79: done :D
<lex79> plasma-widget rain in mailing list  lol
<lex79> yeah, thanks
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget is taking over Ubuntu!!!
 * JontheEchidna uploads plasma-widget-skynet :P
<lex79> hihihihih :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: there are some plasma-widget with transitional package (plasmoid-*). What are you do? can you remove the dummy package?
<lex79> and then we can request for removal from archive?
<JontheEchidna> removing the dummy packages will remove them from the archive automatically next upload
<JontheEchidna> but yes, I think this release we will be able to remove dummy packages added last release
<lex79> fine
<JontheEchidna> http://topcultured.com/food/what-time-is-it-when-youre-out-of-ice-cream/
<lex79> time to die LoL
<lex79> kipi-plugins not want yet build :(
<lex79> listsounditems.h:36:25: error: Phonon/Global: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that'll be fairly easy to fix
<JontheEchidna> lex79: make a patch like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_qt_phonon.diff
<lex79> I thought it was a problem of phonon package....ok, thanks for the patch
<lex79> JontheEchidna: if you want you can make the package :)
<lex79> the bug is here: launchpad bug 375631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375631 in kipi-plugins "Merge from debian unstable kipi-plugins 0.3.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375631
<yao_ziyuan> are there kde 4.3 beta packages for jaunty?
<yao_ziyuan> i know they're for karmic
<yao_ziyuan> but i fear to upgrade to karmic as i would receive endless updates for the next 6 months
<sched> can some one help me how can i migrate from kde 3 development libraries to kde 4
<sched> ?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: libplasma transition done
<lex79> night :)
<nixternal> anyone around to brainstorm concerning the current state of Kubuntu?
<nixternal> dev hopefully
<yuriy> nixternal: aren't we doing that in 2 days?
<nixternal> i guess
<nixternal> are you using intel or something else for video?
<yuriy> intel on one machine
<Hobbsee> nixternal: happy to brainstorm, but it'll be from the outside?
<nixternal> I am using intel on all of my machines, but with jaunty I have the intrepid x and what not so I don't have any of the intel issues
<Hobbsee> if that's helpful
<nixternal> I just installed openSUSE and have been playing with it for the better part of the past 8 hours :/
<Hobbsee> nixternal: traitor.  whatever happened to vista?
<nixternal> openSUSE blows our doors off, and Ubuntu's doors off in every aspect related to speed, except of course package management
<nixternal> Hobbsee: openSUSE is Microsoft right?
<Hobbsee> err...
<Hobbsee> a bit?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I am running KDE 4.3 Beta 1 on openSUSE and it is so fast
<nixternal> nothing like I have ever run in the Linux world before
<nixternal> their fonts suck though, but usability is good and speed is wow
<nixternal> we, including Ubuntu, need to figure out what we are doing wrong
<yuriy> speed how? faster redrawing? faster loading programs?
<nixternal> faster everything
<nixternal> everything, boot, redraw, loading, you name it
<nixternal> except for package management :)
<yuriy> boot is pretty damn fast in jaunty+, or do you mean login because that part of it is still sloww
<Hobbsee> are they using a different version of xorg?
<nixternal> from the time I hit the menu to select what I want to boot, to *dm
<nixternal> from login to desktop is damn near instant, and this is KDE 4.3 beta 1
<yuriy> on openSUSE it is? with a session saved or bare desktop?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> bare desktop
<nixternal> well, stock kde 4.3 beta 1 desktop
<nixternal> no changes by me
<yuriy> i guess even with a bare desktop kubuntu login is fairly slow -- RHEL4/5 gnome is much faster
<nixternal> lol
<vorian> nixternal: do you have a quick howto on building trunk?  like the startkde script and the kde desktop thingy that points to it?
<nixternal> i don't know what they are doing, but my god it is fast
<nixternal> vorian: i just do it the old school way
<nixternal> the quick howto would probably be svnbuild
<yuriy> take a look at their start scripts?
<nixternal> no I haven't
<vorian> okie, I think i still have those somewhere
<nixternal> if their package management wasn't shit (ie. yast), it would be really good
<yuriy> nixternal: are you coming to UDS?
<nixternal> nope
<yuriy> aw
<nixternal> ok, the opensuse live cd has everything we do, and then some
<Hobbsee> cd?  or is it a dvd?
<nixternal> cd
<ScottK> I left opensuse for here after they delivered a totally broken 10.1 update system due to Novell forcing some unready stuff on them against their wishes.
<nixternal> sounds familiar
<ScottK> I now see some irony in that.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Well we didn't get forced yet and hopefully we come up with something we can all live with.
<nixternal> they even have marble, games, and actually way more with all of their yast/sax/zypper stuff too
<nixternal> it took me forever to install though
<nixternal> their installation process is worse than watching grass grow
<Hobbsee> that's if it installs
<Hobbsee> i tried it out a while ago, in a vm.  failed to install
<vorian> found them scripties
<Gonium> hi
<Gonium> I have a small issue with Kate
<Gonium> when I select the "tab" plugin, and reopening kate, this is not loaded and deselected
<yuriy> Gonium: happens to me with all plugins actually
<Gonium> yes
<Gonium> all plugins
<yuriy> kde bug 156330
<ubottu> KDE bug 156330 in general "[PATCH] Fix plugin loading in kate sessions" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156330
<vorian> hrm
<yuriy> Gonium: bug 206176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206176 in kdesdk "[KDE 4] Kate dont save the enabled plugins" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206176
<Gonium> :/
<vorian> yuriy! drudging up the olde school powa!
 * vorian has a feeling the answer will be .... "maybe by it'll be ready by 4.4"
<vorian> where is kde.desktop?
<Gonium> nor saves other options, such as line numbers
<ScottK> Any idea why we seed the Debian kde-core package on our DvD?
 * jussi01 waves
 * Mamarok waves back
<Mamarok> theer *is* live in this channel
<Tm_T> is not
 * ScottK notes the kprof just ftbfs on all archs due to arts transition problems and then goes back to packing.
<ScottK-desktop> lex79_: On your plasma-widget updates you should have bumped the kdelibs5-dev build-dep to 4.2.85 as they won't build against 4.2.2 anymore (due to libplasma-dev).  Don't re-upload them all now, but remember it for next time you touch the packages.
<lex79_> ScottK-desktop: ok I'll remember
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<Quintasan> _Groo_: hiho
<Quintasan> rgreening was here?
<_Groo_> whats up?
<Quintasan> nothing, just wanted to know what's with my packages, rgreening should know but he's not around
 * apachelogger sure hopes Riddell is somewhat available
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<neversfelde> REVU is somehow broken, I cannot upload anymore :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: got a second?
<apachelogger> depends
 * apachelogger needs more space for neon -.-
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I pinged you earlier, if you have a second please check my pgame package on REVU :)
<apachelogger> I would really think you people should package stuff other than plasmoids
<apachelogger> other as in : acctual apps
<apachelogger> wooo I am lagging
<apachelogger> x likes eating my cpu \o/
<neversfelde> huh, I got much karma for choqok, why for choqok and not for the packages before?
<neversfelde> :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ive fixed amarok 2.1, have packages for rekonq 0.1 final and arora 0.6.1
<neversfelde> launchpad is sneaky
<apachelogger> Quintasan: still using dh7, still outdated timestamp in changelog judging from the diff
<apachelogger> there _Groo_ does useful stuff :D
<apachelogger> :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and doing kmplayer 0.11.1a
<apachelogger> ah, I take that back :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol !
<neversfelde> what was the problem with amarok?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I SHOULDN'T use dh7?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i just never send it because no one ever bothers to explain to me how i should proceed, hassle free
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not unless you have a really good reason for doing so
<_Groo_> neversfelde: was segfaulting with apachelogger patches
<apachelogger> nah!
<apachelogger> not mine
<apachelogger> I DON'T LIKE PATCHES
<apachelogger> like not at all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: which version should I use then?
<neversfelde> ah ok, is a package available in experimental?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 5 or 6
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kk, fixing
<apachelogger> _Groo_: mail the list on how to proceed
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you don't mind, please throw https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72083 at cprov in case it has not been addressed before then :)
 * apachelogger got a fancy way to pull a stable qca in without too much hassle but can't upload because the PPA is out of space :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> isnt that you?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: it is
<_Groo_> apachelogger: which list?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh, btw, two bugs in kde 4.3 beta 1... kdenetwork is missing the bittorrent lib, so ko kget bittorrent for you, and strigi is broken because he cant find /usr/lib/libjvm.so (needs a symlink to a workable java sdk)
<apachelogger> I ain't got nothing to do with that
<apachelogger> report bugs
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know, i was just reporting
<Quintasan> apachelogger: k, fixed and uploaded
<neversfelde> does someone know why kleopatra cannot handle x.509 certs. Is that an upstream or a packaging problem?
 * _Groo_ remembers something to do with the me gpg built
<_Groo_> neversfelde: what kleopatra test tool tells you?
<apachelogger> gwenview is so hot!
<neversfelde> _Groo_: it skips gpgconf, gpg, gpg-agent, scdaemon, gpgsm and drimngr self test
 * _Groo_ thinks apachelogger needs to get out more :D
<apachelogger> seriously
<_Groo_> neversfelde: check gpgsm for x509 support
<apachelogger> did you take a look at 4.3's gwenview
<apachelogger> easily keeps up with neversfelde
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im using it :) its very cool indeed :)
<apachelogger> almost Nightrose as well
<apachelogger> but only almost
<apachelogger> Quintasan: forgot to change debian/compat
<Quintasan> argh
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> no-thing
<neversfelde> kleopatra needs gpgconf 2.0.10 and jaunty ships only 2.0.9
<Quintasan> hmm I have a question, what happened to the openoffice.org-kde package? It was buggy like hell or it was not working?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ping ?
<Tonio_> or apachelogger :)
<Tonio_> I notices a file conflict in the kde 4.3 beta one package : http://pastebin.ca/1432190
<Tonio_> I can fix, but I'd like to know what is supposed to in which package....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I suppose it should be dropped from libkdepim4
<Tonio_> apachelogger: afaics, yes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fixing
<apachelogger> talk to debian :P
<Tonio_> sure
 * apachelogger also likes the new kopete
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> we need to pimp the default settings
<apachelogger> not having user pics by default is just awful IMHO
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kds is pretty much my child :) just ask for the changes by email, I'll apply the fixes :)
<apachelogger> no time, gotta watch ER :P
<Tonio_> I take the note and will fix then :)
<Tonio_> thanks
<apachelogger> Tonio_: in general you might want to play with the contact list settings a bit
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also, what is the dput incoming entry for the kubuntu experimental ppa please ?
<apachelogger> the defaults are just not looking good at all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: there are lots to perform with default settings
 * Quintasan needs to install karmic on second machine
<apachelogger> Tonio_: ~kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu/ I suppose
<Tonio_> I didn't do much on jaunty as we had lot to do in testing al the svn extra components, but now those are on the way to be released, I'll restart the defaults work for karmic
<apachelogger> didn't migrate to kubuntu-ppa yet :D
<apachelogger> Tonio_: make sure you talk to upstream though
<apachelogger> most of the stuff should be done upstream really
<apachelogger> like I see no reason why the kopete contact list needs to be creepy by default ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: about defaults ?
<apachelogger> yes
<Tonio_> then debian is not who to talk too :)
<Tonio_> better talk with kopete devs then
<apachelogger> that is what I meant :P
<Tonio_> kk :)
 * apachelogger doesn't consider debian upstream but partner :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: concerning kopete I think they just rewrote the userlist removing all the k3* classes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: reason of the uglyness could be the "newness" :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the issue I mentionned was fixed in karmic not in experimental
<Tonio_> that reminds me when I said that new kde version packaged for the stable release didn't receive enough love...
<Tonio_> and that dupes the effort...
<vorian> I'm at the airport
<Tonio_> ScottK is gonna kill me in 2 days :)
<vorian> oh, wait
<Tonio_> vorian: hehe, we'll see tomorrow then
<vorian> na, i'm sitting at home
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we're on the ame plane btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: leaving from paris right ?
<vorian> Tonio_: i wish B-)
<vorian> maybe next time around
 * Tonio_ reboots with kde4.3 and then leaves the computer as I'm not alone...
<apachelogger> kopete had that default since forever
<apachelogger> Tonio_: <apachelogger> kopete had that default since forever
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum then I'll ping upstream and fix in kds
<apachelogger> aye aye
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I seem to remember I already fixed in the past in kds
<Tonio_> hum aren't we supposed to get the new air theme with 4.3 ? isn't it upstream already ?
<Tonio_> hum the cursor issue is there.... still 4.0 alpha1.... I think it'll never get fixed
<Tonio_> how can they just code something like kde and let a cursor issue for 3 years....
<Sput> huh, what's new about kopete?
 * Sput uses trunk and hence doesn't really notice gradual changes
<Tonio_> the new folder view is absolutly genius :)
<Quintasan> hmm, can anyone tell me the difference between Phonon and Qt4 Phonon? I read the rgreening's wiki page and dunno what it means
 * Sput thinks he should dive into kopete's settings again then :)
<BUGabundo> nixternal: just reporting back. I made new kmail folders (maildir) and now it seems to be working! no idea what was wrong
<Mamarok> claydoh: thx for the mail :)
<Mamarok> away
<claydoh> Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> oops
<Mamarok> this time the slash was in :)
<Mamarok> claydoh: should we make a list for the four Yorkshire men?
<claydoh> heh with just them and no one else
<Mamarok> right, and Steven...
<claydoh> steven needs to go to a forum
<claydoh> much better suited to his needs imo
<Mamarok> yes, but it was already a pain to explain a list behaviour, a forum... I think he should see a doctor first, in the year he is on the list he made no progress at all, forgetting even the simplest things
<Mamarok> and in his case it's not laziness
<Mamarok> but he hasn't sent a single post since the last flame
<claydoh> yeah, I usually ingore his threads :( so I didn't really notice
<sheytan_> Hi, just have a question. Will you move the hardware drivers app move to systemsettings?
<vorian> hmm, that could be trixy
<sheytan_> what does trixy mean? I'm not so good in english :D
<vorian> sorry, that could be very involved and difficult
<vorian> i don't know anyone that is planning on taking that on at the moment
<sheytan_> oh, IMO it would be good to have it there, cause it's some how related with systemsettings
<vorian> sure
<sheytan_> and why difficult, there's so meny modules done yet
<neversfelde> sheytan_: it is a topic for UDS
<neversfelde> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<vorian> i didn't say it was a bad idea
<vorian> :P
<vorian> IIRC... one goal for the systems settings the last cycle was to get evertying on one page/tab
<vorian> (see how well that turned out)
<vorian> oh, i see it was JontheEchidna that added that little tidbit to the wiki
<Mamarok> Gwenview doesn't work in kde 4.3 Jaunty btw:
<Mamarok> gwenview PID: 9612 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<Mamarok> reproducible
<gkiagia> hey there! I was highlighted here yesterday when you were talking about FTBFS of kdebase-runtime in arm (in drkonqi code; I have a highlight on "drkonqi" :P) and I just wanted to tell you that I fixed that (among other things) in r971959.
<ScottK> Quintasan: We're switching to the Qt phonon because using the KDE phonon caused a circular build-dependency.
 * ScottK waves from the airport
<Quintasan> ScottK: thanks
 * Quintasan waves back
<Quintasan> where are you going? :)
<ScottK> Heh.  Barcelona, I hope.
<Quintasan> You hope? :D
<vorian> where does the kde.desktop file go (to select a session on startup) ?
<ScottK> That's my plan.  One can never predict the future with certainty.
<vorian> ScottK: have a loverly flight :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Quintasan> vorian: /usr/share/xsessions/ I think
<Quintasan> ScottK: so I hope you will have a safe trip :3
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK too.
<Quintasan> vorian: or /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/
<vorian> Quintasan: first was correct
<vorian> and a BIG thanks :)
<Quintasan> np :D
 * claydoh nukes his favorite mailing list, runs and hides in the forums
<Mamarok> ikonia: oh my, where is he not bothering us?
<Mamarok> here!
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> you're safe
 * ScottK wonders what's going on.
<Mamarok> ScottK: eagles started using SuSE 9.0 9 years ago
<ikonia> not much
<ikonia> he's been using linux for 9 years, he started with suse 9
 * ikonia does the math
<ScottK> Ah.
<Mamarok> I told him if he really had been suing Linux since 9 years he shouldn't ask beginner questions anymore
<ScottK> Did we ban him again?
<ikonia> yup
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ikonia> hence why Mamarok is safe
<ikonia> and now I must away to watch a film, Mamarok enjoy !
 * ScottK gets it now.
<Mamarok> s/suing/using :)
 * jussi01 looks in
<claydoh> heck I have been using linux since 2000 and I still don't know a huge amount :)
<jussi01> claydoh: haha,
<ikonia> hey jussi01
<ScottK> Well I've been using it since 2005 and I don't know nearly as much as people seem to think I do.
<jussi01> ScottK: everyone know you know everything, dont try denying it... only person who knows more is Riddell :P
 * claydoh has been using 'user-friendly' distros
 * ikonia bows to ScottK 
<neversfelde> kleopatra passed the self test now, but still no X.509 support :/
 * ScottK notes that airport wireless is not the best for trying to test build packages.
<ikonia> right film time
<jussi01> laters ikonia
 * claydoh went full-time linux with Lycoris, back in 2002
<ScottK> Downloading 111MB of build-dep takes a while.
<jussi01> ScottK: hehe
 * Mamarok started as a plain user with Redhat 5 and never managed to get X working with that
<Mamarok> really got an idea with SuSE 6.2 the YaST hell
<vorian> ScottK: that's when I started using it too
 * vorian still knows next to nothing
<jussi01> Mamarok: haha, I did a similar thing,  then didnt start with ubuntu till edgy
<Mamarok> I used Ubuntu since Warty every now and then, only really started when KDE came in
 * Mamarok can't even remember when that was
<ScottK> I started playing around with Xandros is early 2005 and then in July 2005 a Windows Update borked my main desktop.  I figured since I had to do a new OS install anyway, I'd try going Linux as long as I could.  The experiment continues.
<Mamarok> ScottK: then I must have been very brave, I removed Windows back in SuSE times, then back to RedHat again (payed fo even), then Mandrake
<jussi01> ScottK: Nice
<jussi01> I started using edgy after trying out OSX on my dell :P
<jussi01> primary motivation: poor student, didnt want to deal with viruses
<ScottK> It took me about 6 months to get tired of the training wheels on Xandros, switched to opensuse just in time to get a totally broken 10.1, and then bailed for Kubuntu just after Dapper came out.
<claydoh> I *almost* became a full-time BeOS user, its what brought me to linux
<claydoh> mandrake 7 was sweet, 7.2 broke just about everything on my ssystem
<claydoh> then elx and redmondlinux
<Mamarok> i went to Debian when Mandrake changed to Mandriva
<Mamarok> Potato...
<Quintasan> oh god, ancient times for me :D
<claydoh> I went to Kubuntu shortly after Lycoris was aquired by mandriva. Wow, it has been a while since I changed distros
<Mamarok> could somebody have a look in #kubuntu plz? My support day is over...
<Mamarok> just back from brushing teeth, I think some help is needed in #kubuntu, I'm off to bed
<JontheEchidna> hehe, they're killing all the kicker bugs upstream, finally.
<neversfelde> there is a kid3 KDE4 in unstable, only one KDE3 application left here :)
<nixternal> anyone else have a broken digikam? ie. it will not load my pictures at all
<nixternal> I have blasted all of the configs and the old db, rebuilt the db, which saw the photos, but the pics do not show up in digikam
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: did you note Riddell's blog where he mentioned someone fixed the gwenview crasher bug?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, saw that
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: do you think we could go find that fix?
 * jussi01 wants gwenview back...
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-24
<JontheEchidna> KDE bug 191771
<ubottu> KDE bug 191771 in general "gwenview crashes when loading images" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191771
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3557217557/ <- professional cyclist
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: so any idea when you can make that hit the experimental ppa?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: in about 5 minutes, not counting building time
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: you rock my world! thanks!
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: uploaded at almost exactly 5 mins ;-)
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: link me to the build queue?
<jussi01> :D
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: amd64?
<jussi01> yeah
<JontheEchidna> soyuz has to much on it a bit first
<JontheEchidna> munch
<jussi01> aye
 * jussi01 waits
<JontheEchidna> lunchpad goes om nom nom
<jussi01> you know I love it that everyone seems to be picking up the "finnishisms" :D
<JontheEchidna> dizzamn, it's taking forever
<JontheEchidna> fina-frikin-lly
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1041564
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: once again, thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome3
<JontheEchidna> -3
<vishalrao> kde 4.3 you can easily set the kickoff menu icon, that reminds me, why doesn't kubuntu use a branding icon? like the circle of friends as its menu icon?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: HAHAHAHA!!!
<vorian> dude, I just say my picture in the wallpaper selections
<vorian> anyone else getting "There are exceptions caught in the script 'Librivox.org'. Please refer to the log." in amarok?
<Mamarok> vishalrao: that would look odd
<vishalrao> Mamarok: looks good to me though :D not a big deal since it will be easy to do in 4.3
<Mamarok> vishalrao: I hope not, it wouldn't fit into the KDE experience, needs svg
<vishalrao> i just took the kubuntu bling logo and cut the circle part in inkscape and voila
<vishalrao> that logo is sv
<vishalrao> g
<Mamarok> vishalrao: maybe in a seperate theme, but not in Oxygen, god beware!
<vishalrao> See the "bling" logo here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<vishalrao> looks good to me with air theme
<vishalrao> plus its a branding/marketing thing... spread the kubuntu love!
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: do *not* post lines from here into #kubuntu
<Mamarok> even less if you don't understand a joke, and it was a joke!
<yao_ziyuan> hehe
<yao_ziyuan> .
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: that is not funny, guess why there are diffrent channels
<yao_ziyuan> a truth channel and a joke channel
<Mamarok> yao_ziyuan: behave!
<yao_ziyuan> .
<Mamarok> and contribute instead of bashing
<Mamarok> vishalrao: then it belongs definitely in a different them, Oxygen branding is a no go IMHO
<Mamarok> vishalrao: ask Nuno what he thinks of that
<vishalrao> Mamarok: does nuno visit IRC? which channel? btw i wasnt saying change the oxygen theme itself, i was saying kubuntu specific mod for the menu itself... but it isnt a big deal... easy to change for me :)
<Mamarok> vishalrao: there is oxygen, and plasma, and other kde channels
<vishalrao> ok thanks
<Mamarok> vishalrao: making a Kubuntu theme is ok for me, but certainly not changeing Oxygen
<rgreening> greetz from barcelona
<rgreening> Quintasan: I havn't uploaded your packages yet. had no time before going to spain. Im here now, so tonight I should be able to upload.
<Quintasan> rgreening: okay, good to know :)
<Quintasan> how's in barcelona?
<rgreening> warm :)
 * Hobbsee waves to rgreening
<rgreening> o/ Hobbsee... going for food :)
<Hobbsee> :)
 * ryanakca waves from Barcelona
<Mamarok> ryanakca: my regards to stgraber and WaVeR :)
<ryanakca> Mamarok: they here too?
<Mamarok> ryanakca: yep, both my buddies from Switzerland :)
<Mamarok> ryanakca: don't know if they have arrived yet, though, their flight was at 13 from Zürich I think
<ryanakca> Ah, so they should be arriving eventually, 15:26 here
<Mamarok> yeah! Gwenview doesn't crash anymore!
<jussi01> Mamarok: thank JontheEchidna for that... I asked him to do it last night, which he kindly did
<jussi01> :D
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot!
<Mamarok> the only thing missing for me is kdebase-dev now...
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: what did you need kdebase-dev for? There weren't any development headers in there, just a few private symlink .so's
<Mamarok> hm, I can't compile anymore, and it asks for kdebase-dev
<JontheEchidna> hmm, what are you trying to compile?
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: I try to get back the stuff that was in the kde-devel metapackage
<Mamarok> as this has disappeared
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: local installation of Amarok
<JontheEchidna> oh, so maybe the metapackage is outdated now and won't install because kdebase-dev is missing
<Mamarok> Qt version is ok, all libraries and dependencies are there as I didn't touch the folders, but can't compile anymore
<Mamarok> yeah, that metapackage has gone unfortunately
<Riddell> hola
<Mamarok> hola Riddell, que tal?
<Riddell> quite tired and hungry
<Riddell> and in need of a shower
<Mamarok> Riddell: regards to all I know :)
<Mamarok> have the Swiss arrived yet? stgraber and WaVeR?
<Riddell> don't think I've seen them
<Mamarok> well, they left at like 13:00 from Zürich, maybe still on the road
<Riddell> or maybe they're just not where I happened to wander through, this place is huge
<Mamarok> you will certainly see them these days :)
<ScottK> I've seen stgraber.  He's here.
<Mamarok> yeah, just seen him online :)
<jarle> latest experimental amarok crashes with SIGSEGV when kde is setup to use the phonon-xine-backend, works fine with the gstream-backend (however then I get no sound), not sure if this is an amarok bug or a kubuntu package bug?
<JontheEchidna> I don't suppose anybody would be around to sponsor bug 379997?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379997 in meta-kde "meta-kde: new changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379997
<jarle> backtrace of amarok crash: http://pastebin.ca/1433089
<Mamarok> jarle: definitely not an Amarok bug, xine-backend works fine
<Mamarok> jarle: please report it on Launchpad, check for duplicates though
<JontheEchidna> looks like a xine bug to me
<JontheEchidna> oh, looking at the wrong thread
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> looks sorta like kde bug 191026
<ubottu> KDE bug 191026 in general "Amarok crashes after bad sequence header" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191026
<schmidtm> do you plan to provide packages for googledata akonadi resource (see svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/extragear/pim/googledata)
 * ScottK grumbles about portability issues in Amarok (FTBFS on armel)
<Riddell> schmidtm: is there a release?
<Riddell> ryanakca, rgreening, ScottK: anyone hungry?
<Riddell> yuriy: ?
<ScottK> Riddell: I little.  we had a late lunch.
<ScottK> I think rgreening went out for a smoke.
<schmidtm> Riddell: afaik contact and calendar syncing works
<Tm_T> schmidtm: "works" is not enough I afraid
<Riddell> well it could be enough
<Riddell> but generally there's a reason why there's no release
<Tm_T> aye
<schmidtm> at http://blip.tv/file/1972974/ is a sample video using the resource
<Tm_T> schmidtm: I'm randomly testing that but I'm not convinced yet
<ryanakca> Riddell: Just ate, sorry
<schmidtm> Tm_T: ok, but anyway when it turns stable it would be nice to see such a feature for karmic
<Tm_T> schmidtm: sure
<Tm_T> schmidtm: we need to fill build dependencies too though
<schmidtm> Tm_T: thats obvious, the basic dependency is libgcal V 0.9
<Tm_T> schmidtm: aye, which is not in Ubuntu repositories yet IIRC
<ScottK> Riddell: Now I'm hungry.
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can tag along though
<Tm_T> schmidtm: ah, forgot, this is one of those projects which doesn't have public svn apparently
<Riddell> ScottK: know anywhere to eat?
<Riddell> or alternatively supermarkets to get food and nice places to eat it
<schmidtm> Tm_T: i ve just looked my karmic says it has libgcal 0.9.0-1 in the repos
<ryanakca> Riddell: There's a few restaurant 5-10 minutes away
<Tm_T> schmidtm: hmm, really? mind to find out which packages depends on it currently?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy, I'll come down in 5 mins
<ScottK> Riddell: I need to go stow my laptop.
<ScottK> See you then.
<Mamarok> Riddell: far too early for supper in Barcelona now, the Spanish only just had lunch  :)
<Mamarok> clocks go differently there
<Riddell> I know, we walked into a restaurant at about 8 last night and they said they wouldn't be ready for another hour or more
<Riddell> but I didn't have any lunch so I'm hungry now!
<Mamarok> late lunch then :)
<Quintasan> hiho
<lex79> hi :) needs ack here please...
<lex79> launchpad bug 380008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380008 in ubuntu "Please sync luckybackup 0.3-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380008
<Riddell> ryanakca: where are you and what do you look like?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm in my room at the moment, you heading down now? I have blue shorts and a yellow t-shirt
<Riddell> I am
<Riddell> I'll see you in the foyer
<ryanakca> OK, see you in a minute
<Mamarok> have fun!
<schmidtm> Tm_T: sudo apt-rdepends -r libgcal0 does not show any dependencies
<Tm_T> schmidtm: then I wonder why it's there packaged
<Tm_T> not that I complain (:)
<neversfelde> I thought that this akonadi google ressource is part of KDE 4.3, because it is mentioned in the release announcement for beta1
<Tm_T> neversfelde: part of extragear until it's tested enough I believe
<schmidtm> Tm_T: yes that s strange. so could u try building a package?
<Tm_T> schmidtm: no, sorry, not package, but I can give it a new testround some day soon
<schmidtm> Tm_T: ok that would be nice. can u then report your experiences
<Tm_T> schmidtm: sure
<Quintasan> linux srsly lacks mobile phone tools
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mobile phone vendors srsly lack linux support :P
<apachelogger> anyone wanna get involved with kde-www?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: not me
<Mamarok> apachelogger: not a question of will, but time
<apachelogger> always the same :P
<apachelogger> bug 374248 is fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374248 in kdeedu "Cannot change language in khangman if kdelibs-data is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374248
<Mamarok> which makes hangman useless!
<apachelogger> depends on whether it will still work if $system language is $desired language
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> clearly that is SRUworthy
<apachelogger> apparently our KDE 4 stuff doesn't carry all_languages, which lists all KDE supported languages or something
<apachelogger> but the KDE 3 stuff does
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> funs
<Quintasan> ARGH
<Quintasan> guys from kdebluetooth srlsy should go back to work
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/not-installed
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ̂
<apachelogger> at times I am ashamed of myself for not catching such issues
<apachelogger> though I am most of the time ashamed of myself for other reasons anyway :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you shouldn't
<Mamarok> never a reason to be ashamed, just stand to the errors, much easier, less hassle for your soul
<neversfelde> this is really up to date: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<apachelogger> that is something to be ashamed of
<neversfelde> how can I update this?
<apachelogger> I know precisely what that file does
<apachelogger> I know precisely that both kdeedu and kdegames heavily use it
<apachelogger> and still I didn't notice that it should be installed
<apachelogger> neversfelde: branch it, sync it with latest packaging, use debcommit and then push it back to launchpad
<apachelogger> also check that control carries the appropriate VCS lines so I can blame people when a branch is out-of-date :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: but we will tell the users who is reposonsible for that... :P
<Mamarok> and everybody else also, of course
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> it makes sense after all
<apachelogger> KDE 3 apps and KDE 4 apps need to be co-installable
<apachelogger> having the file in both kdelibs-data and kdelibs5-data would prevent this
<apachelogger> not too trivial to fix
<seele> what is the uds irc channel?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: is it ok?
<neversfelde> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<apachelogger> I suppose so
<apachelogger> bug 371565 is also fun
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/371565/+text)
<Tm_T> haha
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: suggestions?
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/371565
 * neversfelde was afraid to smash the whole launchpad while using bzr
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/371565/+text)
<Tm_T> ubottu: way to go, son
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about way to go, son
 * apachelogger throws empty water bottles at ubottu
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'll ask fregl who is sitting next to me :D
<Nightrose> sec
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I know the problem
<apachelogger> I am not sure how we should handle the python import errors in packaging through
<apachelogger> maybe split off the scripts and make that -scripts package depend the appropriate python and kross fun?
<Nightrose> fregln says that doens
<Nightrose> t sound too bad
<Nightrose> bah and i can't type
<apachelogger> ewwww
<apachelogger> tip-of-the-day
 * apachelogger bitches about how that always get in the way of him using apps
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Go, Tell It on the Mountain" by Bob Marley; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose, fregl: maybe I don't know what the problem is
<apachelogger> the mentioned python* stuff is installed but still it fails to load
<apachelogger> maybe they ain't working with python2.6? :P
<fregl> apachelogger: when building from source you need python bindings, kross comes with kdelibs afaik
<apachelogger> fregl: why would it need the python bindings?
<apachelogger> just kross itself should be enough, shouldn't it?
<apachelogger> cmake ain't complaining about anything
<apachelogger> fregl, Nightrose: I really think it's python2.6's fault
<apachelogger> only systems using it seem to be affected
<apachelogger> or maybe it's just ubuntu :D
<fregl_> apachelogger: kross internally finds python and has the stuff as run time dep. I don't know how the magic works internally
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> it sure throws weird errors
<apachelogger> /tmp/kde-me/runningThemes/l42NYT/liquid_weather.py:3656: SyntaxWarning: import * only allowed at module level
<apachelogger>   def checkDependencies(widget):
<fregl_> I never looked much at kross since I didn't write that stuff
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you still have a 8.10 system around?
<apachelogger> darn it
<apachelogger> fregl: well, I am pretty sure it's some python2.6 issue, if try a script that only imports Kross and ssl it will still break
<apachelogger> no rdieter around when you need him :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope i don't sorry
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I recommend you try building kde4libs with python 2.5 and try to reproduce bug 371565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371565 in kdeedu "parley scripts fail to load" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371565
<apachelogger> if I am right it should be working just fine with 2.5
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: MIR for bug 66362 still pending?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, you might want to bitch a bit about the upstreamed bugs of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu
<apachelogger> so we get them fixed for 4.3 :D
<jarle> I con not find any link at launchpad that will let me actually submit at bug-report, I can only browse bugs?
<neversfelde> jarle: use the Button Report Bug, you have to log in first
<neversfelde> but #launchpad my be a better place for this question
<jarle> neversfelde: I am logged in but can not see the report bug button?
<neversfelde> well, there is one, I used it several times ;)
<neversfelde> the red one on the right hand
<neversfelde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<jarle> neversfelde: found it, it was not available when browsing bugs..
<neversfelde> :)
<Riddell> anyone know what shtylman looks like?
<Tm_T> Riddell: two eyes above the nose, other than that, I do not know
<Riddell> well aparantly he's checked in but he doesn't seem to have made an appearance on IRC or in person
<jussi01> Riddell: found him yet?
<jussi01> Riddell: Im guessing this is him? http://shtylman.com/pictures.php?p=&albumpath=pictures&dir=Riviera%20Maya%202006
<NCommander> Hobbsee, please don't give maco any ideas :-P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-24
<debfx> a|wen: thanks, merging goldendict wasn't necessary though
<debfx> 0.9.1~git20100204-1 patched some qmake file so it doesn't install the app-install desktop file
<a|wen> debfx: oh, well we still have a diff from debian as it is now ... lets see when debian gets to this transition and we can get back in sync
<DarkwingDuck> What ver is Rekonq up to? Is 0.4.0 current?
<valorie> 0.4.0 is what I got the other day
<valorie> via synaptic
<imbrandon> apachelogger: Hanna Montana Linux ? seriously ?
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> can't wait for hannah montana linux :)
<valorie> hahaha
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<valorie> too bad they didn't make it with her more recent guise
<DarkwingDuck> I'm getting a qtmake error... what do I have to have installed?
<DarkwingDuck> when using cmake.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: are you already watching the season final? :D
<lex79> no spoiler tomorrow please... :)
<verbalshadow> lex79: season finale of??
<lex79> Lost
<verbalshadow> i stopped watching a couple of years ago
<lex79> bad, very bad :P
<verbalshadow> now if you want really good show watch breaking bad
<verbalshadow> amazing, my wife even likes it and she hates most of the shows i like
<lex79> oh, I never seen breaking bad
<verbalshadow> AMC also on tonight
<JontheEchidna> lex79: \o/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: o/
<lex79> are you watching?
<lex79> :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-maverick-netbook-config
<ScottK> And if it's OK, then do your magic on the Todo page....
<ScottK> lex79: What's your plan for kdeartwork?
 * rgreening yawns
 * rgreening wonders if kdelibs will compile this time
<ScottK> dantti and JontheEchidna: Would you please review https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickUpdates and see if it matches your recollection of the discussion (it seems the Gobby notes got lost).
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, just finished
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks right to me
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<|dantti|> JontheEchidna: dude, that debconf code is really bad written
<JontheEchidna> |dantti|: this is why I didn't just continue developing adept :P
<|dantti|> there isn't a line of comment
<|dantti|> and it mix std libs with qt
<|dantti|> and the code is in .h not .cpp
<|dantti|> I'd like to cry..
<ScottK> |dantti|: Doe the spec look right?
<JontheEchidna> most of adept is in .h
<|dantti|> but it's compiling at least now (but not linking :P)
<|dantti|> ScottK: what do you mean?
<ScottK> |dantti|: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickUpdates
<ScottK> The Gobby notes vanished, so I want to make sure I captured the results of the session correctly.
<dantti_home> ScottK: I think it's ok, btw I already commited the changes
<ScottK> dantti_home: Including keeping the cache in sync with the system?
<dantti_home> the transactions icon still uses the old kde class, since it does not work on setting the pixmap
<dantti_home> ScottK: well that's in the other session (just change an option in PackageKit.conf)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Are you using KSNI or xembedd for the systray stuff?
<dantti_home> there is still a problem where if the icon is already there and you do aptitude update it won't know that there are more so instantly
<dantti_home> KSNI for the updates stuff 
<dantti_home> but the icon that pops up when something is happening still the same
<dantti_home> KSNI can't set an icon by it's pixmap
<dantti_home> (at least here)
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> I think if the number of updates is out of sync for a bit, it's not a big deal.  The main thing is to have the icon pop up as soon as updates are available and go away as soon as they are installed.
<dantti_home> ScottK: btw I have some nice ideas for the applications view.. but I want to finish debconf first.. 
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The debconf stuff is important.
<dantti_home> well if you use the cmd line the systray icon won't be notified
<dantti_home> which isn't normally the case
<dantti_home> but we can have an entry on the right click that refreshes it 
<dantti_home> k, i have to sleep now... gnight
<ScottK> Good night.
<ScottK> Riddell: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-maverick-updates is ready for approval too, I believe.
<rgreening> grrr... ftbfs again
<rgreening> though.. I think it's just fixing the symbol files
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is there a correct/best way to get the correct symbols for kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: applying the diff it gives you and removing the debian version from the entries should do it
<rgreening> ok. hmm... I got another issue then
<JontheEchidna> There's also pkgkde-symbolshelper, if you can figure it out
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you look at this and offer any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/438643/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: maybe a new file that needs to be placed in a .install file?
<JontheEchidna> perhaps a new package
<rgreening> ok, I'll run list-missing and see if there's some new files/package...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ah yes... that's exactly it
<rgreening> ty
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Heh. Snoop Dogg inhaled the smoke monster
<JontheEchidna> Welp, Jimmy Kimmel's over. Time for bed
<glatzor> Riddell, hello
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100524084952-7mzqf48rzvat0mn3 * src/ (6 files in 3 dirs) Start kio
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100524085420-kpvq8gft60cmmzc3 * src/kioslave/ (KIO.cpp KIO.h) Add license - branch upcoming :)
<Riddell> glatzor: should I do a SRU with the encoding patch you made?
<apachelogger> I HAZ KIO!!!!!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/u5RsBWh.html
 * a|wen tries not to comment on the colours
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> that is fluffy!
<apachelogger> check out identica
<apachelogger> fregl and yours truely are working on a fork of hannah monatana linux
<valorie> very pink and sparkleh
<apachelogger> awesome, isnt it? :D
<valorie> you know this is her new stuff, right?
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sRXW8rjPDI
<jussi> apachelogger: awesomeness! (but PINK? wth were you thinking :P )
<valorie> not very pink and sparkly
<apachelogger> what is wrong with pink?
<a|wen> fluffy it is ;) i think spring has caught your minds :P
<Sput> that is not spring, it's madness
<Sput> MAAAAAAAAADNEEEEEEEEEEEESS!
<jussi> pink hurts my eyes...
<jussi> Sput: you aready are mad... so whats the issue? :P
<Sput> I'm totally not mad
<jussi> Sput: sorry, just mostly mad... :P
<Sput> from my point of view, I'm perfectly sane and normal, but most of the universe evolving around me is totally nuts
<jussi> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh!
<jussi> oh btw, I wanted to congratulate every one again on an awesome 10.04. I did the upgrade on the media pc yesterday, went so perfectly that my fiancee could have done it :D
 * a|wen upgraded his desktop to 10.04 a few days ago ... went so smooth, what a pleasure! thanks a lot for an awesome release
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am afraid the concept is all wrong
 * apachelogger needs to implement a kversincontrolplugin really
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> in slaves you have no control over the painting
<apachelogger> and since we actually want to add status emblems to the items in u1 folders that is a bit of a problem
<apachelogger> also since dolphin has its own file item delegate I can not even sensibly hack around that
<jussi> good morning sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> hi jussi
<sabdfl> all settled down after belgium?
<Tm_T> Riddell: hi, should I poke you about getting 100 cds of Kubuntu for a big event?
<Riddell> Tm_T: you could, is this a new poke or a reminder one?
<Tm_T> Riddell: new one, finally doing some of my duties
<Tm_T> Riddell: we need those cd:s for assembly, http://www.assembly.org/summer10/
<Tm_T> and that 100 is something we hope to be enough, considering there's some 5 000 young computer enthusiasts whole weekend
<Tm_T> Riddell: should I just email you with details?
<Riddell> was going to say, assembly is > 100 people
<Riddell> Tm_T: I need name, postal address and phone number for delivery
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: able to have a quick council meeting sometime for debfx's membership?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: when are you free today?
<Riddell> in UTC times
<JontheEchidna> I should be fine from 15:00 onwards
<JontheEchidna> except from 21:00 to 22:00
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, LP says my KC membership is expiring and that I should contact you for renewal
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes that's why we need a meeting quickly :)
<Riddell> although you should get renewal along with apachelogger and rgreening 
<Riddell> not so me, Nightrose and seele 
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: Nightrose and me probably only past 20 CEST I think
<Riddell> rgreening, debfx: got time got a KC meeting today?
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100524122440-3czn1b0b1gogevhj * debian/ (changelog control) Depend on oxygen-cursor-theme, not oxygencursors
<jussi> :D http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbp_/4624069108/
<Riddell> "oops my laptop broke"
<jussi> Riddell: lol
<jussi> "oops, I used the exxperimental repo again" :P
<jussi> s/experimental/staging/ :P
 * Riddell waits on kdeedu to hit the archive before sorting kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> base-runtime is the last marge for SC, where is Quintasan?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Quintasan sent me his diff for review. I noted that things weren't quite merged enough, but I haven't seen him since last week.
<JontheEchidna> If its really important for it to be done now, I can finish up for him
<JontheEchidna> ~seen Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan was last seen 18 hours, 22 minutes and 16 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote host closed the connection)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: if you're in a mood for it you may as well do it, plenty other things for him to do when he next turns up
<JontheEchidna> k, I'll start that after my phone conference
<debfx> Riddell: fix for QtWebKit.pc and some other small stuff: http://debfx.fobos.de/ubu/qtwebkit_4.7~beta1-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> yo da man
<debfx> Riddell: I have time until 16 UTC and past 19:30
<shtylman> Riddell: since we don't have a trash bin on the desktop by default, I think it might be wise to set the "delete files older than N days" to on... so that if the user doesn't touch the files in trash for a while they will get deleted
<Riddell> destroying data without asking is risky
<Tm_T> very
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you please upload kdegraphics
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah
<rgreening> Riddell: what time? 
<a|wen> Riddell: who do we poke to get qt4-x11 built with a larger timeout for "no activity" on armel? (looks like that is our problem there)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: ping
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: hey :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: Hi, Debian was wondering if you plan to still look after the audex package in Debian. (They want to know if you still want to be in the Uploaders: field)
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: no pb with that
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: no pb?
<shtylman> is there a list somewhere of new packages hittign debian?
<shtylman> *hitting
<shtylman> like a new upload queue?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong, was wanting to talk with ya too
<Quintasan> kdebase-runtime? :O
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: incoming.debian.org maybe?
<shtylman> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah. looking at the diff you gave me yesterday, I noticed some things that still needed merging
<JontheEchidna> mostly in debian/control
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do you mean the replaces versions mismatch?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: among other things. The Upload field needs synced, the transitional packages need to go away
<Quintasan> khelpcenter4?
<JontheEchidna> The khelpcenter, kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4, and kdebase-runtime-data-common packages need removed from debian/control
<JontheEchidna> khelpcenter4 is the new package in this case
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: What about the versions on conflicts? Should I use Debian's versions?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: If the current versions are lower than the version in lucid, go with Debian's versions
<Quintasan> <3 copypasta
<JontheEchidna> since now that lucid's released we don't care about upgrades from older ubuntu releases
<JontheEchidna> since everybody will have to upgrade to lucid to go to lucid+x anyways
<Quintasan> Okay, then I'll go and fix it
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: they can keep me in the "uploaders" list
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: one thing, should "kdebase-runtime-data-common" go away from Conflicts and Replaces too?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: right
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diff.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Should be fine now.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: George Kiagiadakis got moved down a line in our package
<JontheEchidna> the cmake build-dep shouldn't have been dropped
<JontheEchidna> you can go ahead and drop the (>= 4:4.6.2) from libqt4-opengl-dev
<JontheEchidna> the breaks: on the old kdesudo can go away since lucid has a higher version that that
<JontheEchidna> you can sync the depends, conflicts and replaces for kdebase-runtime-data
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'm pretty sure that CDBS is still here :O
<JontheEchidna> cdbs?
<ScottK> Riddell: oxygen-icons needs a merge too.
<Quintasan> yeah, I did not drop it
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I said cmake, not cdbs
<Quintasan> oh god...
<d34df00d> Hi!
<Riddell> ScottK: oh aye, splitting out large icons and all, I can do that
<Riddell> hi d34df00d 
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kdelibs5-plugins?
<d34df00d> How do you manage to use PO-only Launchpad's translation system with Qt's ts translations format?
<d34df00d> po2ts/ts2po and lconvert seem to lose some strings for me.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah, that should be added as a build-dep
<JontheEchidna> d34df00d: currently launchpad's translation system doesn't support .ts translations
<d34df00d> JontheEchidna: yeah.
<JontheEchidna> though I think that the Quassel guys figured out how to do lossess conversion
<JontheEchidna> *lossless
<JontheEchidna> Sput, EgS: ^?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get my pings from last night about spec review/approval?
<d34df00d> I've just exproted what's been on Launchpad now, converted to ts, and there are fewer translated things in resulting ts that was from the previous export.
<d34df00d> That's strange, to say least :)
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, that's on the todo list for today too
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and d34df00d: It's al you want for Quassel translation stuff.
<d34df00d> ScottK: eh?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2
<al> d34df00d: me ;)
<JontheEchidna> d34df00d: Al is the nick of the Quassel translations guy
<JontheEchidna> oh, hi al
<al> hey
<JontheEchidna> al: d34df00d was wanting to know how to convert from launchpad's .pos to .ts files without losing translations
<d34df00d> Ah.
<al> we don't use translate toolkit anymore, becuase it's kinda buggy
<d34df00d> I thought it's misspelled 'all' at first :)
<al> qt has its own set of tools, most importantly lconvert
<al> there's just a slight problem when one string appears in multiple in places
<d34df00d> al: I've converted some exported po's right now, and, first of all, it seems to loose the contexts — I should re-run lupdate on the translations after converting and manually go through the translations in linguist to accept its same-text heuristic suggestion.
<al> d34df00d: did you use lconvert or po2ts?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ok, for the new diff.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: You can sync the conflicts/replaces for the kdebase-runtime binary package
<JontheEchidna> depends, too
<d34df00d> al: lconvert.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: same for kdebase-runtime-data
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you can drop the "| kfreebsd-gnu | hurd" from kdebase-runtime
<al> d34df00d: well, that's exactly what we do - lconvert to .ts, run lupdate (but only to get those duplicate strings translated), then generate the .qm from there
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: khelpcenter4 needs to depend on misc:Depends, and for the sake of being the same as debian the conflicts on khelpcenter should return
<d34df00d> al: well then.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the new ubuntu package- accidentally has kde-config-phonon-xine named kcm-config-...
<al> d34df00d: in the long run it would make sense to drop tr() and use gettext directly, like vlc does
<d34df00d> But this process of syncing translations is a real pain in the neck.
<al> signed
<d34df00d> Since I have about 20 different sets of translation files, each consists of several different languages.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: and, in general, the rule is that the start of package short descriptions shouldn't be captialized. (So "Advanced Phonon Xine configuration" becomes "advanced")
<d34df00d> So right now I'd have to work through about 80 .pos :)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: then plasma-scriptengine-javascript and kdebase-runtime-dbg can be synced, and debian/control should be all good
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: for khelpcenter4 - like this -> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} ?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah
<JontheEchidna> oh lawd, more rosetta acceptance emails spamming knotify
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: by syncing conflics you means just copypasting them? We have added few conflicts in our packages, should I just replace them with Debian's?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: In these cases you can replace them, since lucid has higher versions than any of the ones we added
<JontheEchidna> and for this release we aren't supporting upgrades from anything except lucid
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: just to make sure, -kde4 conflicts should be removed?
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: If Debian doesn't have a -kde4, we don't care anymore and it should be removed
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, they do have a replace on -kde4 packages
<JontheEchidna> then we want it still, for the sake of being the same
<JontheEchidna> conflicting on a non-existant package doesn't really hurt anything, and it helps the readability of the diff for the next merge
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2 == final version? @_@
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: maybe. I haven't looked at the rest of the merge yet :D
<Quintasan> this is sooooo confusing
<Quintasan> @_@
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: kdebase-runtime-data needs to Depends: ${perl:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} 
<JontheEchidna> and the long description of plasma-scriptengine-javascript is missing a period at the end
<JontheEchidna> the khelpcenter4.links file is missing in the merge
<JontheEchidna> debian/patches/25_khelp_htdig.diff can be synced from debian
<JontheEchidna> and then I'd say that the merge looks pretty good
<JontheEchidna> I'll do some more anal things like syncing the order of a few of the items in the .install files with debian, but I won't make you do that ;)
<Quintasan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks nice. I'll sponsor it after lunch
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> theeen I'm going to try doing this crappy microblogging patch
<Riddell> hey, what's crappy about it!?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm, it doesn't work?
<Riddell> well yes, there is that
<Quintasan> Riddell: even after making sure it applies kdeplasma-addons FTBFS without any good reason
<Quintasan> OR I'm doing it wrong, but copypasting the patch and making sure it makes sense should be easy
<Riddell> it's an annoyingly complex patch for what should be a simple change
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: Thanks a bunch for the SRU testing
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: np ... when i have the time, i usually look through the SRU list and tests what i can
<shtylman> Riddell: the version of qt that we packaged... was that from latest git or from their packaged release?
<Riddell> rgreening: how about 21:00UTC for meeting?
<Riddell> shtylman: qt 4.7 beta from their release
<shtylman> gotcha... so it didn't have agaeaus stuff
<rgreening> should be fine
<shtylman> *agateau's
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: It's just a bit discouraging when somebody that rails on us for "never fixing bugs" completely drops the ball and doesn't do the testing when I do an SRU for his bug. :/
<rgreening> Im gonna see Robin Hood this afternoon :)
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: so yeah, thanks :)
<shtylman> cause kde requires that stuff to build now :)
<rgreening> shtylman: in ninjas, we have git
<shtylman> ahh
<Riddell> shtylman: it doesn't have agateau's patch no
<rgreening> I asked lex79 to upload for that reason
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: (the kio_imap4 bug, if you were wondering)
<Riddell> shtylman: KDE requires what to build?
<lex79> o/
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I officially hate kdelibs packaging for betas :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<shtylman> Riddell: if you are using version 4.7 of qt, kde need the patch, otherwise QIcon doesn't have the member "name()"
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you start with kdepimlibs?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'm waiting on kde4libs to be done
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: true; that happens once in a while ... when it's fixed for them, no need to care anymore
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I have already built, kdelibs and kdepimlibs
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<lex79> I did on the train :P
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: well, I think I can use this to shove in his face next time he says we don't fix anything :D
<JontheEchidna> maybe he'll just go away, that'd be better
<a|wen> yeah, then he can't say much
<rgreening> lex79: you have kdelibs done for 4.4.80?
<lex79> yep
<lex79> and pimlibs
<rgreening> hrm...
<rgreening> all packaged correctly?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: oh, btw. I think I can do the symbols stuff for soprano this afternoon
<lex79> JontheEchidna: it's a svn version, I don't care about symbol stuff for now :)
<rgreening> lex79: is it complete? suitable to upload? e.g. should I bother to continue working on it?
<lex79> it's done, all my packages are suitable to upload... :P
<rgreening> ok, then go ahead. I'll trash my work :)
<rgreening> and go to move
<rgreening> movie even
<JontheEchidna> lex79: but we do want the symbol files to at least be there. I'll do it this afternoon and then upload
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you're right, ok
<rgreening> lex79: wait
 * JontheEchidna should write a wiki for symbols files stuff
<rgreening> did you move to deb src 3
<lex79> yep
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> dam. 
 * rgreening haptes wasting 3 days 
<rgreening> lex79: ok, please upload your stuff to ninjas
<rgreening> might as well move on
<rgreening> I was 500m form the finish line.. oh well
<lex79> rgreening: you can merge your changes in bzr with my package, if it's necessary
<lex79> two heads it's better than one :)
<rgreening> lex79: np. I'll review it later. If there's any additions, I'll update
<rgreening> lets get it in
<lex79> ok
<lex79> anyway, I disabled 3 patches, we can update later
<lex79> they are not vital
<lex79> kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff, 23_solid_no_double_build, 19_findqt4_optional_x11_pthread
<lex79> with the last one solid is ftbs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4232 be combined with kubuntu-notification-helper?
<Riddell> "51 days to go" opensuse start their countdown early :)
<shtylman> heh
<lex79> Riddell: can you upload oxygen-icons merge from bzr?
<lex79> but you have to remove the last changelog before uploading
<Riddell> lex79: I can indeed
<lex79> the last changelog is for 4.5 beta
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: iirc they're modifying the "open with" dialog to present that dialog
<JontheEchidna> for the mimetype detection thing
 * Riddell gets grumpy on sounder
<Riddell> a|wen: I'm afraid I don't know on the timeout issue, I wonder if there are some soyuz programmers I can poke
<a|wen> Riddell: it is killed while building/assembling the -dbg package which is known to take a long time ... but yeah, probably the soyuz people are the best to try poking
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you upload kdevelop/kdevplatform to maverick please?
<JontheEchidna> apt-get wants to remove it because a library package name got changed in kdebase-workspace, and the lucid-backports version is built against the old package
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks for fixing workspace for me.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: No prob
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, fun. Latest attica broke KDE 4.4.3, so the merge will have to wait for 4.5 beta
<JontheEchidna> Likely libattica needs an .so bump upstream, it broke api compatibility
<JontheEchidna> We are switching to source format 3.0 for core KDE? Weren't we waiting for debian to switch first?
<JontheEchidna> Or have they said that they'll be switching for 4.5 after squeeze?
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. I read the logs from the 21st
<JontheEchidna> neat, <3 .bz2
<jussi> is anyone here in contact with the rekonq daily people? theres a small packaging error in their packaging
<jussi> Unpacking rekonq-data (from .../rekonq-data_0.4.0+git20100524-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid_all.deb) ...
<jussi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/rekonq-data_0.4.0+git20100524-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid_all.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/kde4/rekonq.desktop', which is also in package rekonq 0:0.4.0-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> jussi: You should just contact them.
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100524182435-yxopkzsff3htei2c * debian/ (patches/kubuntu_90_strigi_notification_polish.diff changelog) Drop kubuntu_90_strigi_notification_polish.diff for KDE 4.4.3, upstream had something else in mind
<jussi> ScottK: right, whats the correct way of doing that? do we file bugs against ppa's? or do they have an irc channel?
<ScottK> jussi: No idea.  I'd look at who uploaded the package and either email them or use the LP contact a person facility.
<jussi> ScottK: good point, Ill do that. thanks.
<jussi> ScottK: done. thanks again :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Is it normal for there not to be a publisher run 47 minutes after a build is complete?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Publisher normally runs at :03, so yes, depending on when it finished.
<JontheEchidna> I had thought that they run every 20 minutes, so that makes more sense
<ScottK> Then the publisher runs normally take ~40 minutes, so you can figure on the binaries being available on a.u.c at ~ :45.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace finished on amd64 53 minutes ago
<JontheEchidna> that's cutting it a bit close for the last publisher run
<JontheEchidna> I suppose it must have missed it, else it would have shown up by now
<Sime> JontheEchidna: do you know much about KDE's phonon requirements and what version is required?
<JontheEchidna> Sime: Phonon 4.4.0 is required for KDE 4.4.0 and up. Qt 4.6 ships with Phonon 4.3.1, but we patched our Qt's copy of phonon up to 4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.5 should be just fine with phonon 4.4.0, too
<Sime> JontheEchidna: ok, I see.
<Riddell> jussi: the rekonq daily guy sits in #rekonq
<Sime> I'm having trouble figuring out what the requirements really are for KDE 4.5.
<Sime> it is just not clear. But your info helps a lot.
<JontheEchidna> Glad I could help
<JontheEchidna> !find libQtMediaServices.so.4
<ubottu> Package/file libQtMediaServices.so.4 does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> !find libQtMediaServices.so.4 maverick
<Riddell> Sime: does python-kde need to care about phonon?  we package python-qt's phonon bindings
<ubottu> File libQtMediaServices.so.4 found in libqt4-dbg, libqt4-multimedia
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libQtMediaServices is in libqt4-multimedia in maverick
<JontheEchidna> looks like QtWebKit links against QtMultimedia now
<Riddell> although it's going away in 4.7 final I'm told
<Sime> Riddell: I do bindings based on KDE's (version of) phonon.
<JontheEchidna> I think QtMultimedia is a bad idea :S
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, QtWebKit uses QtMultimeida (which uses gstreamer) rather than phonon
<Sime> Riddell:  PyQt's phonon bindings are probably better though... :)
<Riddell> everything thinks QtMultimedia is a bad idea
<Riddell> everyone rather
<Sime> Riddell: I would be happy to stop the duplication in pykde.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm getting FTBFS because "/usr/bin/ld: warning: libQtMediaServices.so.4, needed by //usr/lib64/libQtWebKit.so.4, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)"
<shtylman> Riddell: is it a bad idea?
<JontheEchidna> should libqt4-dev pull in libqt4-multimedia then?
<Riddell> Sime: but qt's phonon and kde's phonon are the same thing.  they install headers to different places and qt's version lags behind kde's version (but distros patch it), so I don't think it matter whether the python bindings are in pyqt or pykde, it just seems strange to have it in both
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it ought to, if it doesn't that's my omission
<Riddell> shtylman: is what a bad idea?
<shtylman> QtMultimedia
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the funny thing is that libqt4-multimedia is installed, but it's still failing :S
<Sime> Riddell: I know. It's all kind of messed up and confusing.
<Riddell> shtylman: yes, qt already has a perfectly good multimedia API, nobody wants QtMultimedia except the Brisbain office who won't give a good reason why phonon isn't good enough
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you have libQtMediaServices.so.4 installed?
<shtylman> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope. looks like a packaging bug with the Qt packages in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ^
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which PPA?
<lex79> uhmmm
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ninjas
<lex79> maybe I removed that file
<lex79> it's a git snapshot
<Riddell> possibly upstream removed it
<Riddell> they did say it was going away
<Riddell> and maybe qtwebkit hasn't caught up yet
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<lex79> I checked, yes I removed that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Is our qtwebkit a copy of what's in qt4-x11?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, from 4.7 beta
<JontheEchidna> So then we probably need a qtwebkit git package
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I think so
<lex79> can you do? I have no time...Lost in 30 minutes :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> sure
<Riddell> Lost?  isn't that finished yet?
<JontheEchidna> for now I just copied the libs from my machine into the pbuilder :P
<lex79> the final series here, tonight
<JontheEchidna> the finale of the final series, in fact
<lex79> JontheEchidna: is it good as final series? no spoiler..just say good or bad :P
<JontheEchidna> well, I liked it
<lex79> good :)
<JontheEchidna> but there were responses ranging from "I loved it" to "I hate it" to "WTF?"
<lex79> eheh :)
<Sput> mostly WTF from what I've heard
<Riddell> that was shown at 5 in the morning here to coincide with the US showing, I wonder if anyone watched it
<lex79> Riddell: also here, at 6
<lex79> but also tonight here with subs
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, the oxygen Qt widget theme is moving from -runtime to -workspace, so that'll need a Replace:
 * dantti is thinking about writing an anti-popup for kde4
<Riddell> dantti: what's one of them?
<dantti> Riddell: sorry?
<Riddell> dantti: what's an anti-popup?
<dantti> something that blocks this horrible notifications that look like pop ups
<dantti> as it keeps poping on my screen
<Riddell> you can try colibri if you want alternative visual notifications
<dantti> Riddell: kubuntu stuff?
<Riddell> dantti: yes, agateau special
<dantti> Riddell: hmm I'll take a look, a made a friend here move his Debian to kubuntu (so I can test things :P)
<dantti> s/a made/I made
<Sput> hm, there's an option to disable the popups
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok I will do
<dantti> Riddell: thanks, that's 200% better :P
<Riddell> another convert..
<dantti> hehe
<dantti> me and my co-workers :P
<JontheEchidna> They finally removed that very outdated FAQ from khelpcenter
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm finishing the ksambashare lib
<Riddell> rbelem: ooh?
<rbelem> Riddell, and now start to hack kdenetwork filesharing
<Riddell> ooh!
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> let is know if you need help or testing
<rbelem> Riddell, what do you think about for the first patch just make it work with the new lib and in a second effort rewrite the entire filesharing?
<rbelem> i think it needs a pluggable design
<rbelem> but i have no idea how the gui would look like
<rbelem> Riddell, can the design team draw a gui?
<Riddell> rbelem: did you ever look at the gnome UI?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/share.png
<Riddell> you can ask seele if she has any comments but it's nothing complex as a UI
<Riddell> the strange thing there is it needs the Create Share button clicked rather than just clicking OK which would be more normal
<rbelem> that's weird
<shtylman> Riddell: dane cook eh?
<Riddell> shtylman: whit?
<Riddell> I have last.fm tuned to Comedy tag, it's getting a bit random
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> dane cook is pretty good
<shtylman> I also see you aren't using the network manager plasmoid... 
<shtylman> you have bluetooth
<shtylman> your task panel is broken
<shtylman> using lacelot for menu
<shtylman> and you just uploaded some oxygen icons :)
<Riddell> I use knetworkmanager just as we supply our users
<shtylman> sure... sure...
<rbelem> Riddell, should we drop samba share from kdenetwork/filesharing and just add it to dolphin?
<Riddell> I've never used bluetooth except trying to get it to connect to my phone once to see if I could, mixed results.  I still think having bluetooth's UI be in the systray is daft
<Riddell> I added lancelot to test it at UDS, haven't removed it yet, still bemused by their choice of icon
<Riddell> rbelem: it's a plugin so it doesn't really matter where the code is surely
<rbelem> Riddell, nice! so i will remove all code related to ksambashare from kdenetwork/filesharing and i will create a plugging to dolphin, ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: the code in kdenetwork/filesharing is a plugin to kpropertiesdialogue (isn't it?)
<rbelem> ah!
<rbelem> now i see
<Riddell> yes it's KPropertiesDialogPlugin
<rbelem> the propsdlgplugin
<Riddell> rbelem: filesharing/advanced/propsdlgplugin is the interesting code
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> i will start hacking this
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<Riddell> filesharing/simple can be removed
<rbelem> cool :-)
<Riddell> so can advanced/kcm_sambaconf and advanced/nfs
<Riddell> and propsdlgplugin probably needs lots of changes and simplification but it's a template to use
<JontheEchidna> !find kdontchangethehostname
<ubottu> File kdontchangethehostname found in kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a, kdelibs5, kdelibs5-dbg
<shtylman> do we have an official kubuntu color?
<shtylman> or is the color of the logo the official color now?
<rbelem> Riddell, do we need gui to configure the smb.conf? Can i remote it?
 * bulldog98 asks himself why in maverick kwin should be removed if he dist-upgrades
 * ScottK suspects it's a bug.
<Riddell> rbelem: kill all that code
<Riddell> bulldog98: package name change to kde-window-manager
<rbelem> sweet \o/
<bulldog98> ok Riddell good to know
<debfx> Riddell: is there going to be a meeting today?
<bulldog98> Riddell: plasma-desktop should be removed too
<Riddell> rgreening, JontheEchidna: meeting?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> or Nightrose or apachelogger for that matter
<apachelogger> both
<Nightrose> here
<Nightrose> kinda
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
<Riddell> groovy, let's meet now
<Riddell> I call this meeting of the Kubuntu Council to order!
<Riddell> debfx: care to introduce yourself?
 * Nightrose waves
<apachelogger> fregl is coming too ^^
<apachelogger> KRF: o/
<KRF> o/
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Sommer ist" by The Wohlstandskinder 5 days ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> oh that is wrong
<apachelogger> nvm
 * Riddell wonders if he knows who KRF is
<Nightrose> rocking amarok dude
<KRF> np: Goldie - Say You Love Me [Sine Tempus, 2008]
<Riddell> unlike the rest of the Amarok dudes are are dour uninteresting types?
<Nightrose> exactly
<debfx> hi, I'm Felix Geyer, studying computer science in karlsruhe (germany)
<Nightrose> whaaaat?
<Nightrose> why havn't i met you yet?
<Riddell> debfx: got a wiki page?
<debfx> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FelixGeyer
<ScottK> Oooh.  debfx for Kubuntu Member.  Yes.  Please.
<debfx> Nightrose: your're from karlsruhe, too? :)
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> that is most weird
<debfx> :o
<apachelogger> like germany is so small right
<apachelogger> :P
<Riddell> debfx: your debdiff for qtwebkit today showed an eye for the finer details of .deb packaging.  how did you learn how to make .deb packages?
<apachelogger> debfx: do you know knut yrvin
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> debfx: and do you know what fluffy is?
<Riddell> pst, Nightrose, has apachelogger been drinking?
<apachelogger> oi!
<Nightrose> a bit ;-)
<apachelogger> I am just in a good mood
<apachelogger> I have not been in that good a mood in a long time :D
<KRF> ooouuh
<Nightrose> but we're keeping him very happy here
<fregl> Riddell: actually I'm here giving apachelogger more beer now :)
 * Riddell wonders if debfx has been scared away
<apachelogger> fregl++
<dantti> JontheEchidna: debconf-qt compiles  and run now :D but it doesn't work though :P
<debfx> Riddell: I started to learn how to package because I wanted to have new upstream version of some packages
<debfx> and really started to get involved when I was invited to join the pkg-virtualbox team after contributing some patches
<debfx> apachelogger: no, should I?
<Riddell> debfx: I mean what materials did you use to learn? debian new maintainer guide?  ubuntu packaging guide?  or just looking at other packages?
<apachelogger> debfx: yes you should, fluffy is the new distro of fregl and me
<apachelogger> debfx: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771
<apachelogger> anyhow
<debfx> Riddell: oh, mostly looking at existing packages
<apachelogger> +1 on debfx
<apachelogger> I am not really sure we should ask anything more
<apachelogger> he should just be member
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> +1 too
<fregl> acutally there is gitorious.org/fluffy for the developers of course
<debfx> and I guess I read the new maint guide
<Riddell> debfx: should you become a kubuntu member you can then go on to become a MOTU and/or a kubuntu-dev, do you have an idea which you'd want to do?
<ScottK> bulldog98: kwin is a transitional package only.  The real package is kde-window-manager, so kwin can go away with no problem.
<Riddell> fregl: did you not pick up a taste for Malt Extract beer substitute when in Kano?  could you not give some of that to apachelogger?
<apachelogger> that sounds kind of scary
<Riddell> oh not at all, it's delicious, much better than real beer
<Riddell> [note: possible sarcasm]
<fregl> Riddell: nope, that was import stuff, we just got the local banana drink - and ade just loved the rosted plantanes
<shtylman> ScottK: do we forsee kwin going away?
<debfx> I'd like to become a MOTU sometime soon as I also care about some non-kubuntu related packages
<Nightrose> which ones?
<ScottK> shtylman: In Maverick it's gone.
<shtylman> ScottK: you mean the package... not the actual executable
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes.
<shtylman> cause... unless I missed something.. k
<shtylman> why the name change?
<ScottK> Dunno, but how about we discuss after the meeting.
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: oh, that happened back in jaunty iirc. There was some confusion between kwin and kwin4 (kwin4 being a kde game. It got renamed though, iirc)
<debfx> Nightrose: mostly the ones I maintain in debian: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=debfx-pkg@fobos.de 
<shtylman> (facepalm)
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: but yeah, we can talk more after the meeting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what did just happen
<apachelogger> ?
<Nightrose> debfx: looks good :)
<Riddell> debfx gets a +1 from me for showing a range of packaging and developing interests and being very useful at it too
<Nightrose> jep - same here
<Nightrose> +1
<apachelogger> +1
<JontheEchidna> +1
<Riddell> debfx: you're in!
<apachelogger> debfx: congrats
<Nightrose> congrats debfx
<apachelogger> debfx: approved membership on lp
<debfx> thanks everyone :)
<apachelogger> welcome to the crew
<shtylman> debfx: I dunno what cult you just joined but congrats
<Riddell> you will shortly be able to commit to ~kubuntu-members bzr branches, you can add your blog to planet KDE and your <lpid>@kubuntu.org e-mail will get set up in the next few days
<Riddell> thanks for going through the grilling debfx 
<neversfelde> congrats debfx
<ScottK> Riddell: Isn't it planet Ubuntu he can add his blog to?
<Riddell> ScottK: umm yes
<JontheEchidna> ^yeah
<ScottK> debfx: Congratulations.
<Riddell> clearly I've had too much malt extract drink
<Riddell> just incase any council members missed it, apachelogger, JontheEchidna and rgreening got their council membership extended for another year
<Riddell> me and Nightrose and seele will get kicked off shortly and we'll have elections for replacements
<shtylman> Riddell: you aren't going anywhere
<Riddell> any other council business?
<JontheEchidna> none here
<shtylman> I have council business
<shtylman> I think it should be called kouncil :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<JontheEchidna> the Kubuntu Kommunity Kouncil? :P
<Riddell> overruled!
<JontheEchidna> haha
<shtylman> aww :(
<ScottK> shtylman: That would result in an extremely unfortunate acronyn in any case.
<shtylman> ScottK: ooooo ... didn't notice that one... hmm
<Riddell> an acronym we've been unfortunate enough to use in the past alas
<shtylman> delete delete delete
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu Karmic Koala
<ScottK> shtylman: Now that we are past Lucid, the only supported upgrade paths will be through Lucid so we can drop old conflicts/replaces and drop old transitional packages.
<shtylman> gotcha
 * JontheEchidna wishes QtWebKit used cmake
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: maybe in some future it will :)
 * ScottK larts JontheEchidna for not updating bzr after the last workspace upload.
<JontheEchidna> I never really knew how much I liked cmake's progress indicator
<JontheEchidna> ~lart self
<Riddell> Qt developers are looking for their next build system, not certain that it'll be cmake alas
<shtylman> Riddell: I have hope
<shtylman> I think if cmake fixes the cross compilation stuff It will be a strong contender
<shtylman> I really can't see what other major buildsystem they would go with
 * JontheEchidna larts ScottK for not doing a bzr add after his merge :P
<shtylman> cmake integrates nicely with many things now
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll take that.
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100524220525-b7g9q4r0nyoga9k8 * debian/ (43 files in 3 dirs) Recommend polkit-kde-1, not policykit-kde-1 (non-existent)
<JontheEchidna> We're even then. :)
<JontheEchidna> I can't figure this out, though: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49039276/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kdeplasma-addons_4:4.4.3-1ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> shared-mime-info is a build-dep
<rgreening> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> rgreening: too late, we met without you :)
<rgreening> sry was late
<rgreening> :(
<Riddell> fregl: why no Dot article about Kano?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: no it isn't ^^
<shtylman> Riddell: what is Kano?
<Riddell> shtylman: it's a large city in northern Nigeria (unless you ask Google Maps in which case it's a crossroads in the desert)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Oh, I'm looking at kdegraphics :D
<rgreening> I thought it was now and not 1hr ago. oops
<shtylman> Riddell: and what is special about it?
<rgreening> stupid UTC conversion gets me all the time
<Riddell> shtylman: there is an open source conference held there which mainly consists of a couple of KDE people going and talking solidly for three days
<shtylman> I see
<fregl> Riddell: wasn't there a dot article?
<fregl> indeed, I shall kick ade's ass
<Riddell> fregl: there was not
<Riddell> speaking of which
<Riddell> fregl, Nightrose, apachelogger, Mamarok: who's tasked with doing the dot article about the Randa sprint?
<Nightrose> Riddell: annma me and apachelogger kinda
<Riddell> "kinda"?
<Nightrose> we started a doc for it
<Riddell> any outcome from the Sound Menu session?
<Nightrose> yea - apachelogger can say more about it
<Nightrose> he attended
<Nightrose> i took care of edu promo at that time
<apachelogger> Riddell: basically we all like it, BUT canonical wants to strongly cooperate with upstream because we actually think this would make sense to be implemented in KDE upstream because the basic concept is sort of awesome
<Riddell> ooh nice
<Riddell> apachelogger: what about the behaviour changes to Amarok?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that should be discussed in depth, but we found the different close button behaviour a bit strange, so that is something to be discussed
<Riddell> it is, although I find current close button behavious equally strange
 * apachelogger finds it a bit odd that the app would close or only go away depending on the playing state
<apachelogger> Riddell: agreed
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-25
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm going to do meta-kde to update kde-sc-dev-latest, so the new version of the package should be meta-kde-60ubuntu2 or meta-kde-61ubuntu1 ?
<Riddell> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickUpdates?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2  diff for you, changing that is just a config option I believe
<Riddell> lex79: current one is 4:4.4.3+5.60ubuntu1, so meta-kde-60ubuntu2 would follow.  what's your logic for meta-kde-61ubuntu1 ?
<lex79> uhm dunno, i saw in changelog this: meta-kde (5:60ubuntu1) maverick;
<lex79> uhm, well, 4:4.4.3 comes from debian/rules
<lex79> 5.60ubuntu1 comes from the changelog
<Riddell> so 5:60ubuntu2
<lex79> ok, but why not 61ubuntu1 ?
<lex79> just curiosity :)
<Riddell> well does debian use version 61?
<lex79> ah, no :)
<lex79> ok so 60ubuntu1
<Riddell> 5:60ubuntu2
<lex79> ehm 2
<lex79> yes :)
<lex79> we don't need now to bump KDE build-depends in every package since we have kde-sc-latest, just to be sure meta-kde is upated and keep the build-depends >= 4:4.4
<lex79> right?
<Riddell> not sure if the build-depenends need to be versioned at all
 * Riddell grabs koffice 2.2.0 and starts packaging
<JontheEchidna> lex79: new qtwebkit uploaded to ninjas
<lex79> ok
 * Riddell imagines qtwebkit clad in black in its himalayan hideaway practicing HTMLfu
<shtylman> um..
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that's correct.  dantti said something similar when he reviewed it.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Pong.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: do you know if using a liveCD will work to clean a massive virus attack on a windows system?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Take a regular Kubuntu live CD, install klamav, mount the NTFS partition and scan away.
<DarkwingDuck> SWEET!
 * DarkwingDuck kisses ScottK feet
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100525020901-e8u3h8ere1de01ch * debian/ (17 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-92> * New upstream beta release: - Bump build-depend versions - Refresh knetattach
<CIA-92> patches for upstream indentation changes - Drop the virtuosoconverter patch, no
<lex79> JontheEchidna: no need to bump kdelibs5-dev in kdebase-runtime I think, >= 4:4.4 should be fine
<lex79> we have kde-sc-dev-latest package now
<lex79> or not? :)
<JontheEchidna> it's habit :P
<lex79> :)
 * ScottK did a test upgrade from lucid to maverick and only found one file overwrite problem.  It's fixed in bzr.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Can you help me out and update this for Lucid: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook
 * ScottK totally forgot about it.
<JontheEchidna> wow, this pkgkde-symbolshelper is magical
<JontheEchidna> just save that diff that dpkg-buildpackage gives you to symbols.diff
<JontheEchidna> then just do "pkgkde-symbolshelper patch symbols.diff -p packagename"
<JontheEchidna> it'll ask you if you want to use the upstream version or the ubuntu version in the .symbols file (you'll generally want upstream unless a patch introduces things) and you're golden
<ScottK> I think MoDaX is the one you want to thank.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Thanks for the shout out.  Fundamentally you can't run the virus scan with the compromised system, you have to boot from trusted media.  Otherwise you never know if the infection has coopted the virus scanner or not.
<jussi> :(
<jussi> Ive a broken system and I cant seem to repair it.
<jussi> and encryption is being evil to me...
<jussi> maco: over here is probably more appropriate
<maco> hi
<maco> im actually likely to fall asleep at keyboard
<jussi> maco: so issue is that I get: kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed. the error code is 3.
<jussi> when I boot into recovery and try mount the home dir with ecryptfs-mount-private it tells me its not setup correctly... 
<jussi> its very, very annoying...
<maco> ecryptfs stuff changed in lucid i think
<maco> kirkland blogged about changes
<jussi> oh crap
<jussi> this machine was an updated machine. maybe something got borked?
<jussi> maco: Im just looking for the post you mention on Dustins blog... 
<maco> im thinking of http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/02/attention-encrypted-home-users.html i think
<jussi> yeah, Im just reading that
<jussi> ooh, very cool: http://kamikazow.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/kdes-webkit-browser-rekonq-gets-extension-support/
<Riddell> Tonio__: bzr log -r 242 on kubuntu-default-settings "Fixed kwinrc, disabling UnredirectFullscreen" what's that for?
<Tonio__> Riddell: hum that's pretty old... I don't remember...
<Tonio__> Riddell: I think it was to fix a bug with okular with fullscreenmode.
<Tonio__> Riddell: I remember beeing asked to fix something like this
<Tonio__> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2009-February/066071.html
<Tonio__> Riddell: I was told to do it because of that message afaicr
<Riddell> Tonio__: seems it caused this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kwin_speed_test
<Tonio__> Riddell: hum... weird, but indeed that's possible...
<Tonio__> Riddell: does it have a hudge impact on opengl performances ?
<Riddell> dunno, read the article :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: I read the test very quickly and didn't see anything related to some kubuntu specific config (as I said I read quick...)
<Riddell> "valorie-zimmerman joined kubuntu-users", yay, valorie is one of us!
<jussi> :D
<Tonio__> Riddell: ho complained it was cause by that settings change ? I saw nothing in the article :)
<Riddell> Tonio__: lubos
<Tonio__> Riddell: no need to wonder if he's right then...
<Tonio__> Riddell: I wouldn't dare to go against what lubos said...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a sec?
<Riddell> apachelogger is travelling today
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you tell me if we patch plasmoids too? ( reference to : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233347  )
<ubottu> KDE bug 233347 in general "Forgeting all devices causes plasma crash" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we can patch whatever we like
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe.. well a patch might have caused that crash,so thats why im asking you guys to have a look,or comment there :)
<Riddell> we don't patch that plasmoid as far as I know
<Riddell> we do patch solid for mounting local devices as a normal user
<shadeslayer> ah..
<Riddell> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/QtCore.so  huh, that's python?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think its something else : /home/shadeslayer/.kde/share/apps/plasma/wallpapers/clock/contents/code/wallpaperrenderer.py,
<Riddell> wrong thread
<Riddell> well anyway I recommend waiting for the 4.5 beta packages to be done to test them
<Riddell> that don't have our patch to solid in 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes i know,but doesnt that mean that the crash could have come from that wallpaper clock ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw when can we expect them?
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> hmm.. maybe i can help with a small package...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where do i get the kdeartwork package from ? ( seems like a easy start to me :P )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I need your ssh key
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i pastebin that? or do you need my LP page?
<Riddell> LP page good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://launchpad.net/~rohangarg 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> sources in unstable/4.4.80/src
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah thanks :)
<Riddell> grab our packaging with bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu
<Riddell> put the two together. we're changing to source format 3.0 so add source/format file and use the .bz2 as the .orig
<Riddell> dch -i for new changelog
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i know about the 3.0 format :)
<Riddell> debuild   check for new  build dependencies in the cmake output
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure :)
<Riddell> if it compiles  run dh_install --list-missing to see if there's any files that should be put into .install files
<shadeslayer> ah didnt know that :P
<Riddell> kdeartwork is special, you have to manually update kscreensaver-xsavers.install based on xscreensaver-data's contents (also xscreensaver-gl) and  kscreensaver-xsavers-extra.install based on xscreensaver-data-extra contents (also xscreensaver-gl-extra)
<Riddell> so check if any changes needed there
<Riddell> this all needs to be done inside a maverick chroot with the other 4.5 beta packages installed
<Riddell> debian/control build-depends versions will need updated too of course
<shadesla1er> of course :)
<Riddell> 11:47 < Riddell> kdeartwork is special, you have to manually update kscreensaver-xsavers.install based on xscreensaver-data's contents (also xscreensaver-gl) and kscreensaver-xsavers-extra.install based on xscreensaver-data-extra contents (also xscreensaver-gl-extra)
<Riddell> 11:47 < Riddell> so check if any changes needed there
<Riddell> 11:48 < Riddell> this all needs to be done inside a maverick chroot with the other 4.5 beta packages installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i got those :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but do you have a maverick chroot with the other 4.5 beta packages installed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no im making that right now :P
<Riddell> do you know how to get the ninjas PPA packages?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i believe that you have a PPA for that?
<Riddell> well yes, do you know the secret password?
<shadeslayer> im new to this,so will need some guidance :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heheh.. no,its a secret :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I added you to ~kubuntu-ninjas, use your power wisely
<Riddell> PPA secret details at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> mind and mark the wiki page to say you're working on kdeartwork https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure.. :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: The PPA line below needs to include the username and password above, so the URI part would look like this:
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what password? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw ill have to backport the packages right? first build them for maverick in pbuilder and then for lucid
<shadeslayer> ( making minimal changes along the way )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: copy "the deb entry" for the PPA (changing distro version to maverick)
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just use a chroot, not a pbuilder
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we tend to finish the packages for the current version (maverick) before going on to do the backports
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh ok..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you use a pbuilder you can't build it then check for and fix the build problems after build
<Riddell> pbuilder is only the very final stage to test everything is ok (and I'd just put it into the PPA which does the same thing)
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8211
<Riddell> librcps for koffice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw cant i use a pbuilder install as a chroot too?
<shadeslayer> like with sudo pbuilder login...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but it'll all disappear when you logout so that seems a bit dangerous
<Riddell> you can untar the compressed archive somewhere manually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. well im making a basic chroot right  now :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw one more thing,ill have to build the package inside the chroot first right?
<Riddell> yes, that's kindae the whole point :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: FTBFS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439307/
<JontheEchidna> Can't say I know why, though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i do that? ive only used pbuilder before :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sudo mkdir chroot/root/kdeartwork
<Riddell> sudo cp <kdeartwork files> chroot/root/kdeartwork
<Riddell> sudo chroot chroot
<Riddell> voila
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no i meant how do i build the package inside the chroot? debuild ?
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hum
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes  debuild
<Riddell> and if you get an error and fix it,  debuild -nc   to stop it having to do the whole thing again
<Riddell> debuild -S   for source only (cleans out build)
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> thank god my isp upgraded my internet plan.. :P .. getting 75 KBps :P
<Riddell> chroots can be painful like that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh no.. thats just the scp :)
<Riddell> kdeartwork is not small either
<shadeslayer> yeah.. but just about 60-70 MB
<shadeslayer> it has all the pretty stuff :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-sc-dev-latest << is that even a package? kdeartwork has a build dep on it :P
<shadeslayer> oh noes... archi
<shadeslayer> archive is corrupted :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, it's some new bit of packaging cleverness from Debian
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> updated revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8212
<amichair> I was wondering, why was konversation replaced with quassel?
<Riddell> because there wasn't a KDE 4 version at the time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just some info : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/904419/+listing-archive-extra : says it closes bug 666 whereas bug 666 does not concern gluon 0_o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in Launchpad Bugs "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<amichair> ah, so any plans to go back to it? it feels to me (and a few others in #kubuntu seem to concur) that konversation is more convenient/mature
<amichair> are there any other merits to using quassel?
<shadeslayer> +1 for konversation ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: poke Quintasan_ (although too late to change now really)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: pokey pokey :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well still its a mistake that has to rectified :)
<shadeslayer> better now than never :P
<Riddell> amichair: it's been discussed at various meetings since.  there seems to be various small advantages to either one, no paticular feature stood out as making the decision easy either way so we stayed with the status quo
<amichair> Riddell: ok. It's true that they are both pretty usable, all in all
<Riddell> and I use irssi so nobody cares about my opinion :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: please read backlog whenever youre free,about https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/904419/+listing-archive-extra closing bug 666,the gluon package is unrelated to that bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666 in Launchpad Bugs "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<amichair> though I thought with all else being equal, kubuntu opts for official kde stuff
<amichair> Riddell: irssi is the cli one?
<Riddell> amichair: neither is part of KDE SC and both use kdelibs
<Riddell> yes
<amichair> Riddell: oh, for some reason I was under the impression konversation was the sponsored one. I stand corrected :-)
<amichair> the one thing missing from both (afaik) is integration with the new notification system
<maco> hmmm? my quassel notifications go the same place my kontact ones do
<Riddell> I have a slight preference for konversation simply because it's better known (to the extent of being used by non-KDE users)
<maco> or am i missing something?
<Riddell> they both have message indicator integration too
<SandGorgon> hi guys.. what applications are dependent on QCA ? especially, is there anything in kdebase which depends on QCA (e.g. kdewallet) ?
<amichair> konversation has it's own bubble notification thingy, but I haven't seen it play nice with the built in notification mechanism
<shadeslayer> amichair: afaik konversation also has a OSD notification system
<Riddell> SandGorgon: apt-cache rdepends libqca2
<Riddell> both konversation and quassel have nice upstreams.   quassel guys sit in this channel giving them a slight edge :)
<amichair> shadeslayer: yeah, that's what I meant - it works fine, just not part of the kde integration experience (or however it's advertised)
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<amichair> anyway, on the new netbook install I'm giving quassel a fair try. For now I'm still +1 konversation, fwiw :-)
<SandGorgon> Riddell, I built kde on my machine, but did not have qca devel installed.. the compiled KDE seems to work fine in Xephyr (I see that CmakeCache has a warning about qca not found)
<Riddell> SandGorgon: reverse-build-depends libqca2-dev  might be interesting too
<Riddell> SandGorgon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439320/
<shadeslayer> \\\\\\\\\]\\
<shadeslayer> whoops :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8212 if you can
<Riddell> updated package
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: looks good
<Riddell> well I know I'm good looking, I'm a Kubuntu developer.  now how about that package?
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The package looks good too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, wait
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: librcps-dev needs a dependency on ${misc:Depends}, but otherwise it looks perfect
<Riddell> bah, does anything use misc:Depends ?
<JontheEchidna> lintian complains if things don't
<Riddell> lintian and dh_make should get together and get their story straight
<JontheEchidna> I usually put "Added a depend on ${misc:Depends} for lintian happiness" in debian/changelog whenever I have to do that
<JontheEchidna> or "to appease lintian"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw is it necessary to enable repos other than main and the kubuntu ppa for the chroot? or will those do?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if the package is in main then it needs to compile with only main enabled
<Riddell> kdeartwork is in main
<shadeslayer> oh ok :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and no need for kubuntu ninja ppa?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I have looked at kdevelop and kdevplatforms
<txwikinger> debian and our stuff are a little bit two different branches at the moment, even both are 4.0
<txwikinger> I probably have to go step by step and merge to contain the newest from both
<Riddell> txwikinger: I uploaded the packages from our PPA, but if they can be merged or synced that would  be better
<Riddell> txwikinger: any reason why they can't be synced?
<dantti> Riddell: hi, do you know which licence are the adept sources? I would like to add the lgpl header as it only has the author name
<SandGorgon> is the Google V8 engine, a drop-in replacement for KJs ?
<txwikinger> Riddell: Well debian has a lot of language stuff we don't have
<Riddell> txwikinger: language stuff?
<txwikinger> i10n
<txwikinger> we have I think 4.0.3 Debian 4.0.0
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Should be BSD license, iirc
<txwikinger> I have not had the time to understand what the functional difference is
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm so can I change it? what do you suggest to me?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I will keep in mind to look if we could just sync it from Debian
<Riddell> dantti: it's BSD indeed http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/BnPG0D2j
<JontheEchidna> dantti: You'd have to ask mornfall if you could relicense it, I suppose, otherwise it will have to retain the BSD license
<Riddell> dantti: it's compatible with GPL and LGPL, so you can copy/paste it into GPL or LGPL files, just make sure to include the BSD text too http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/BnPG0D2j
<Riddell> SandGorgon: no
<Riddell> txwikinger: how do you mean i10n?  is there a separate package?
<dantti> Riddell: that means i can put that ***lplg that kde uses*** and add that bsd text to all files too?
<dantti> *lgpl
<SandGorgon> dantti, how is the print manager coming along ? any ppa ...
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes.. I think the debian version has more binary packages in the control file
<dantti> Riddell: k thanks
<dantti> SandGorgon: you can try it on kde's playground
<Riddell> txwikinger: we should follow them in terms of what binary packages get made
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes
<dantti> SandGorgon: the add printer is the only missing part, but it's also a bit complex
<SandGorgon> dantti, all right.. cant wait ;)
<txwikinger> Riddell: I will look at the details.. I just need some more time fo it
<dantti> SandGorgon: if you don't need to add printers you can test to maybe find some bugs :D
<SandGorgon> dantti, does that I mean I can configure printers using printer-applet and print-manager will use those settings ?
<allee> dantti: p-m where in playground
<allee> ?
<dantti> allee: base
<allee> dantti: ah.   I see it.  thx
<dantti> SandGorgon: well both should set the settings in cups so the gui doesn't matter
<dantti> allee: np
<allee> are there other distros that will use/support p-m?
<dantti> allee: I believe since Riddell doesn't have much time to support the current one all of them would start using the new one
<allee> :)
<Riddell> once it gets feature complete it should go into kdeutils and replace the existing ones
<allee> mhmm, no python anymore in p-m
<SandGorgon> I wish someone would do Calibre without python - I love that tool! Maybe after I'm done on my current work, I'll do that
<Riddell> SandGorgon: what's calibre?
<SandGorgon> Riddell, document and ebook management - its really quite nice. Best part is the integration with isbndb to pull meta information for books (ISBN, excerpt, publication date, etc.)
<Riddell> SandGorgon: what's your objecting to python?
<SandGorgon> I work on a netbook - it consumes too much memory. OT - I actually work on python for webdev
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i need to merge the debian changelogs as well?
<shadeslayer> ( regarding kdeartwork )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that should already have been done as part of the 4.3.3 merge
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> so i just need to add the new entry.. 
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok one more thing,im editing the rules file,do i need to add dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp in it or is that automatically detected?
<shadeslayer> i probably have to do it i think
<shadeslayer> s/do/put
<Riddell> maco: bug 582342 misses a debdiff, also there's no test case (it's also a very large non-minimal debdiff)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582342 in gramps (Ubuntu Lucid) "[SRU] Please upgrade Lucid gramps from 3.2.0 to 3.2.3" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582342
<Riddell> there's also two uploads of gram in the queue, which should I reject?
<maco> the older one
<maco> i missed a bug number out of the changelog entry on it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why are you editing the rules file?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: conversion to 3.0 format....
<shadeslayer> it used pkg-kde-tools...
<maco> i know there's no debdiff. when did they re-become a requirement? what i uploaded i a straight sync with maverick. would you prefer that i suggest it to backports even though upstream says it's a bugfix-only release?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you shouldn't have to change the build method because of a change in dpkg-source format
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but shouldnt we use the newer dh --with-kde rules?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think you're confusing dpkg-source format (1.0 v 3.0) and build method (debhelper 7 vs cdbs)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we should follow whatever debian does
<Riddell> no point creating diff from them
<shadeslayer> ok,and one more thing,i should up the version of kde to 4.4.80 or do i let it remain as 4.4 ?
<maco> Riddell: also, whats uploaded there is still waiting on SRU team AC
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: bump the build-depend version of kde-sc-dev-latest, and leave the other kde*-dev versions alone for now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok :)
<Riddell> maco: I know, SRU are being very unresponsive, probably because pitti and slangasek have moved their dayjob teams
<Riddell> maco: but they're unlikely to ack without the required debdiff on the bug or test case
<maco> Riddell: SRU team are always unresponsive except for when you nag jdong
<maco> im actually wondering how long itll take for one of them to say something on that bug report if i *dont* PM jdong
<Riddell> maco: worrying really, I wonder if someone should be told
<maco> i dont think 6 is enough people to get through the 300 open bugs they're subscribed to
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bump the version to 4.4.80 right?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yep
<JontheEchidna> damn, naming a library "R" was a horrible idea
<maco> hahah
<shtylman> Riddell: when do we get a new site?
<shtylman> we were *promised* within a week after uds..
<Riddell> shtylman: goodness knows, I had rickspencer3 poke them yesterday but I doubt it helped
<Riddell> rickspencer3: any luck or can you poke harder?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I can try, yeah
<rickspencer3> it's squinky, btw, who is assigned to the task
<shtylman> maybe we can prod? .. 
<shtylman> :p
<shadeslayer> this is like installing kde all over again :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/439415/ 
<shadeslayer> shtylman: we need a longer stick with the new kubuntu logo at the end :P
<shtylman> um..what?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: regarding the new site... doh!
<shtylman> ahh
<shadeslayer> ok while running the command cmake .. in extracted kdeartwork sources i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/439421/ 
<shadeslayer> i know the first error is about not being able to find kde,which is obvious since this is a chroot,what do i do with the 2nd error?
<shadeslayer> not really a error,more of a warning
<shadeslayer> should i make a patch?
<shadeslayer> or  since its just a warning.. i let it be :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: make a patch or just hope of kde-devel and maybe let someone know? ... its not critical
<shtylman> but it is nice to have the build system be clean
<shtylman> I would say just let someone know
<shtylman> and they can pick the right cmake version that the rest of kde uses
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ok.. ill let the guys at kde-devel know,but for now what do i do with the 4.4.80 package?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: you can ignore it?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ok..
<shadeslayer> shtylman: im installing the build deps for kdeartwork right now,so lets see what happens :P
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: did you upload the merge?
<shadeslayer> hehe.. kde-devel says install kdelibs-dev first and then compile.... as if thatll help :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you haven't installed the build-deps them it's not surprising cmake output complains of missing dependencies
<shadeslayer> brb
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I couldn't. The new attica in maverick breaks KDE 4.4.
<JontheEchidna> It'll get in with KDE 4.5
<Quintasan> oh, okay
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: by the way, can I remove README.source now, when we are going to use SrcFormat 3.0?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeppers
<Quintasan> okay
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i was just about to ask the same thing :P
<JontheEchidna> we'd be able to drop the quilt build-dep too, except that debian-qt-kde.mk still needs it
<JontheEchidna> I must say, 4.5 is being rather tame from a packaging perspective
<nixternal> good afternoon
<Riddell> it's nixternal!
<Riddell> nixternal: are we ever going to get results from the release survey?
<nixternal> sure, i can do that
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hgnh, any PROTIPs on editing patches? I usually copy the contents, remove the patch and create a new one under the same name
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Not really. :( It's a real pain
<Quintasan> yah
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: about kdebase, there is a patch fix_systemsettings_aboutme -> and part of the patch goes like this -> http://wklej.org/id/339902/ -- do we still want it? The rest of the patch is already there
<lex79> Quintasan: are you doing kdebase 4.5 beta?
<Quintasan> lex79: yes, and I'm sure I wrote my name on the wiki
<lex79> nope
<Quintasan> @_@
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: we want that bit
<lex79> uff
<JontheEchidna> allee: ^Right? Can chfn do real name yet?
<Quintasan> lex79: sorry for that, I tend to forget that
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: we could disable the patch entirely for now, and check if full name setting works
<Quintasan> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: that patch is not upstream :s
<Quintasan> I don't have a pbuilder for maverick
<JontheEchidna> I think source format 3.0 might have screwed things up when patches failed to apply on a previous patch
<JontheEchidna> It did that to me a few times for kdebase-runtime, and it was very annoying
<JontheEchidna> I think it turned out that I hadn't bumped the version to 4.4.80 in debian/changelog, and that fixed it
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: which patch is not upstream?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the aboutme one
<Quintasan> oh shit
<Quintasan> wth
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> damn you quilt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got a sec?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: always for you baby
<shadeslayer> hehe.. :
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok im almost through with kde artwork,now it compiled successfully,but i need to know why the patches were introduced?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and it compiled without any patches :)
<Riddell> changelog should say
<Riddell> 01_kxsconfig_fix_screensavers_lookup.diff  dunno, it's from debian
<Riddell> has text in it though
<Riddell> xscreensaver bits can't find deco.xml because that's in the universe package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok so which ones should i keep? ( not very good with patching )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what about     - Add 001_cmake_find_xscreensaver.patch
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: cut it out :P
 * shadeslayer notices how his screen went from grainy to shiny.. in 1 hour!
<Quintasan_> @_@
<Quintasan_> what the heck
<shadeslayer> btw im getting these after adding the secret ppa : http://paste.ubuntu.com/439480/ 
<ScottK> I don't think you should need it for anything we're doing right now.
<lex79> kdebindings ftbs at 100% :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this is regarding my pastebin?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<ScottK> IDK why it's not working, but I think you don't need it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: actually i do need it,im preparing kdeartwork
<shadeslayer> i need to test that the package builds with debuild
<ScottK> For Maverick, all the other bits are, IIRC, in the archive already.
<ScottK> I don't think you need it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: afaik theyre not.. maybe theyre still compiling?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw i have maverick in chroot with main enabled..
<ScottK> Actually I was thinking about merges, not the beta, so you may be right.
<ScottK> Sorry for the distractions.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe.. np
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you help me with the patches kdeartwork has?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  I'm busy with $WORK stuff I need to pay attention to.
<shadeslayer> idk which ones to keep... kdeartwork compiles just fine without them
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok thanks anyways :)
<shadeslayer> so anyone else who is free? 
<shadeslayer> lex79: got a sec? can you help me a bit?
<lex79> shadeslayer: that ^^^ errors is in pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh no.. the ppa's are now fine
<shadeslayer> lex79: i need help with the kdeartwork patches
<lex79> ok, witch patches?
<shadeslayer> lex79: Riddell said that 01_kxsconfig_fix_screensavers_lookup.diff is from debain..
<lex79> keep it
<lex79> keep all patches, remove only patches fixed by upstream or went upstream
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you branch from : lp:~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> lex79: well how do i know if they went upstream? im not in contact with them...
<lex79> see in the source :)
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: looks like ill have to keep both of them...
<lex79> right
<shadeslayer> lex79: can i remove README.source?
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you switch to source format 3.0?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes
<lex79> so you can remove it
<shadeslayer> ok.. apart from that nothing was left... building with debuild
<shadeslayer> lex79: dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/plasma-desktopthemes-artwork/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Original-Maintainer'
<shadeslayer> just a warning from debuilder...
<lex79> you can ignore it :)
<shadeslayer> running lintian
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439500/ 
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok this one is better : http://paste.ubuntu.com/439501/ 
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> do you have gpg installed?
<shadeslayer> lex79: its in a chroot so i guess no :P
<shadeslayer> we can ignore the gpg warning though.. what about the other warnings?
<lex79> ignore it for now
<lex79> but do you have the dsc file?
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok and last thing,i ran dh_install --list-missing and it came up with alot of missing files
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill make one.. but right now no
<lex79> eh :) add those file in the .install files :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: so i put these files in the .install files right? just direct copy paste
<lex79> yes, but in the right files....not random please :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439502/  << of course,first 3 in screensavers and rest in the,e
<shadeslayer> *theme
<lex79> yes the rest in plasma-desktopthemes-artwork.install
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/libGLEW.so
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/libGLEW.so found in libglew1.5, libglew1.5-dev
<JontheEchidna> Ha, kdewebdev compiled without any modifications to .install files. No list-missing output either
<shadeslayer> lex79: sorry for that.. power outage
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw which screensaver file do i add the first 3 entries to?
<lex79> try in kscreensaver-xsavers.install, if it will ftbs in the ppa, add them to kscreensaver-xsavers-extra.install :)
<lex79> iirc... JontheEchidna, right ^^^ ?
<shadeslayer> okies :D
<JontheEchidna> !find glcells
<ubottu> File glcells found in kscreensaver-xsavers-extra, xscreensaver-gl
<JontheEchidna> It should already be in -xsavers-extra
<JontheEchidna> list-missing can't find the ones there because we do something special there
<JontheEchidna> !find fiberlamp
<ubottu> File fiberlamp found in kscreensaver-xsavers-extra, xscreensaver-data
<JontheEchidna> !find glschool
<ubottu> File glschool found in kscreensaver-xsavers-extra, xscreensaver-gl
<lex79> :D
<shadeslayer> so we already have them? awesome :)
<lex79> kubotu: find me
<shadeslayer> heheh
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, just ignore those 3
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok and i still have to add the aurorae ones though
<lex79> check in the install files :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah... we'll want a new package for the aurorae themes
<JontheEchidna> perhaps name it aurorate-themes-artwork
<lex79> all themes are in plasma-desktopthemes-artwork.install
<JontheEchidna> -t
<JontheEchidna> lex79: but those are plasma themes, these are aurorae themes
<lex79> ah
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439512/
<shadeslayer> ok.. so new .install file?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: and i wont have to change anything else in control or rule...
<lex79> you have to add the new package in control
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: should i name the package plasma-auroraethemes-artwork.install?
<lex79> package name: aurorate-themes-artwork
<lex79> install file: aurorate-themes-artwork.install
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> lex79: theres a extra t there ^^
<lex79> aurorate is most funny than aurorae :D
<lex79> so -t :)
<JontheEchidna> [15:31:55] <JontheEchidna> -t
<JontheEchidna> :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> ok what should i write in the descripttion>
<shadeslayer> -t :P
<shadeslayer> This package include several aurorae theme to change plasma colours
<shadeslayer>  settings.
<JontheEchidna> It has nothing to do with plasma, really. Aurorae is a KWin theme
<JontheEchidna> !info kwin-style-aurorae
<ubottu> Package kwin-style-aurorae does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh ok
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, it got devoured by kdebase-workspace-* in lucid
<shadeslayer> This package include several aurorae themes to change window border
<shadeslayer>  styles.
<shadeslayer> +kde
<JontheEchidna> perhaps capitalize aurorae, but otherwise lookin' good
<shadeslayer> This package include several AURORAE themes to change window border
<shadeslayer>  styles.
<JontheEchidna> which reminds me, we need to package that aurorae theme creator off of kde-look
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: no, just Aurorae :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heheh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439515/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: check line 193 onwards
<shadeslayer> im not sure about the replaces part though
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: line 198 should be "themes for the Aurorae KWin decoration engine"
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: Replaces should be removed
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah i was changing that right now :)
<JontheEchidna> and this is a bit picky, but I'd like it if it were above the -dbg package instead of below it
<shadeslayer> hehe... ok ill shift it :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: oh, also add aurorae-themes-artwork (>= ${source:Version}) to the depends of the kdeartwork binary package on line 22
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439517/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: changelog entry :   * Add aurorae-themes-artwork.install file to install new aurorae windeco
<JontheEchidna> sounds good to me
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439519/
<shadeslayer> and if this is good,kdeartwork is done for maverick LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I'd add a note about switching to source format 3.0
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: done...
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: the debhelper build-depend version needs bumped to >= 7.3.16 for source format 3.0
<shadeslayer> oh didnt know that...
<fregl> apachelogger: dude!
<JontheEchidna> s/needs to be/should be
<fregl> the german installation text slide show thingy is full of spelling mistakes for 10.04 :(
<shadeslayer> fregl: apachelogger is travelling  :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: done,so everything is go for debuild -S -sa ?
<fregl> shadeslayer: yes, I was with that evil guy all week-end - it was horrible!
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: should be
<fregl> ;)
<shadeslayer> fregl: :P
<JontheEchidna> all the cute, fluffly evil!
<fregl> you should use the fluffy! it will bring you happyness
 * fregl cringes, every new text during installation contains at least 2 typos or grammar errors it seems
<fregl> this is horribly embarassing
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: upload with ~ppa0 ?
<fregl> where can I get my money back?
<ScottK> fregl: In two months we'll have 10.04.1 and we can get new install CDs with corrected translations if someone will correct the translations ...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: ppa1
<fregl> ScottK: where are they?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok
<fregl> ScottK: I might look at them, currently I'm installing the thing with my flat mate
<ScottK> fregl: Somewhere in translations.launchpad.net.  Let me see if I can figure it out.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: dpkg-source: info: using source format `1.0'
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: forgot to add debian/source/format?
<shadeslayer> oh i know what i did wrong
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah apparently that got left out when i copied :P
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<JontheEchidna> *^.^
<shadeslayer> lintian running :)
<shadeslayer> N: 1 tag overridden (1 warning)
<shadeslayer> i wonder what that is..
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok so should i upload?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yep
<ScottK> fregl: It'd be the ones that start with ubiquity in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+lang/de
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that means that there's a lintian-override file somewhere in the packaging that's supressing an error. (presumably a false positive or an unimportant one)
 * ScottK knows nothing about how one goes about working on it.
 * ScottK thinks there is #ubuntu-translations or such for questions.
<JontheEchidna> Got it: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/de/+translate
<fregl> ScottK: if it's normal translations it should be doable (not that I ever did that stuff before)
<ScottK> It's "normal" for Ubuntu in Rosetta.  I'm not sure how that relates to normal translations.
<fregl> ah, slideshow-kubuntu
<ScottK> Tscheesy can probably give you details on how to translate stuff since I see he's done .de tranlsations work in Launchpad.
<fregl> ScottK: thanks for the hint, we found the texts. they are incredibly bad...
<fregl> who is Jochen Skulj?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~joskulj
<fregl> Riddell: that guy put lots of things like </ em> in the de-translations, so they would show up all italics and lots of other extra spaces and generally an amazing text quality...
<fregl> not sure if you guys care though...
<fregl> or rather, I know you do, not sure if you can do something
<Riddell> fregl: I can set our translations man dpm on the case, send me a brief e-mail with the details and I'll forward it to him
<fregl> Riddell: ok, will do
<ScottK> Perhaps such things are considered normal for Gnome?
<fregl> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-26
<JontheEchidna> anybody working on the new rekonq beta?
<JontheEchidna> wow, there's ktorrent 4.0 too... we're going to be so busy :)
<JontheEchidna> gotta package libktorrent now, too
<shtylman> launchpad now support build recipies :)
<shtylman> you can now ask it to build your packages right into a ppa 
<shtylman> the future is now
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: did the Qt import ever work?
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> not yet
<JontheEchidna> :(
<shtylman> I will poke at it more tomorrow...
<shtylman> it may just be too big or something
<JontheEchidna> heh, a good way to stress-test the new system, at any rate
<shtylman> yep
<JontheEchidna> pinged any #launchpad guys about it?
<shtylman> not yet
<shtylman> but I will
<JontheEchidna> exciting times
<shtylman> yep
 * JontheEchidna uploads rekonq 0.4.90
<JontheEchidna> rekonq is so lovely and small. Very short build time
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> openoffice is not lovely and small
 * JontheEchidna starts to giggle uncontrollably
<JontheEchidna> Start in 34 seconds (12505) What's this? < -Gotta love the build scores for P3A's
<shtylman> heh
<shadeslayer> im uploading kdeartwork to the ppa,there was a power outage so couldnt upload earlier :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha... my build is stuck at "Starting in 4 seconds" :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: are you around?
<shadeslayer> ok um any other ninja?
<shadeslayer> ok if i uploaded the package to the ninja PPA,do i also have to upload the various changes in debian/ to the bzr branch?
<NCommander> Riddell: sorry for the delay, QT4 is now being looked at
<shadeslayer> ok what if i need to add multiple lines of change in bzr log?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdeartwork was uploaded and built,its in the ninja PPA :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It should go in bzr too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: just the debian/ folder too?
<shadeslayer> -too
<ScottK> Yes.  Just debian dir.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok im making a bzr branch and ill ask for a merge :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeartwork/ubuntu 
 * ScottK is about to go pass out for a few hours.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> well the first * is not aligned properly.. apart from that everything seems good :)
<jussi> My kubuntu works again! :D
<shadeslayer> please review : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeartwork/ubuntu/+merge/26019  
<allee> allee
<al> placed 10 kubuntu CDs at the water cooler two hours ago - all gone
<shadeslayer> al: heh
<jussi> al: nice! how big is your office?
<al> jussi: overall ~800 people, but around this particular water cooler ;) only ~50
<jussi> nice
<shadeslayer> al: how many of them will actually install it? :P
<shadeslayer> thats the main question :D
<shadeslayer> ok small question,the maverick package for kdeartwork is -1ubuntu3 and for lucid its -1ubuntu2 in the ppa,which one should i keep if im backporting?
<shadeslayer> wait.. the package version in lucid is -1ubuntu1 not 1ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> ok ive versioned it as 4:4.4.80-1ubuntu1~ppa1 , any problems?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> morning shadeslayer 
<Riddell> if 4:4.4.80-1ubuntu3 is the version you're backporting to lucid then the backport is 4:4.4.80-1ubuntu3~lucid1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i thought so.. ill upload to the ppa then.. lucid package is also finished.. no need to change anything :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um.. do we have kde-sc-dev-latest in karmic?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i added a build dep on it in  the lucid package as we
<shadeslayer> *well
<Riddell> so you need to build-dep on kdelibs5-dev (>= beta version)
<shadeslayer> okies
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok thats not in the repo... so i guess kdeartwork for lucid will have to wait
<shadeslayer> or is it under kde4libs?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<Riddell> yes that's the definitive kde build-dep :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks,btw kde 4.5 beta 1 is going to be out today.. no delays expected :P
<shadeslayer> ok ill bbl.. after the upload is complete
<shadeslayer> hey,will it be possible to use the same source for maverick and lucid for building a package and if yes then how do i do it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the packaging will need to change if it build-deps on kde-sc-dev-latest for example
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um of course,i meant that can the pristine tarball be used for both maverick and lucid?
<shadeslayer> so that i dont have to upload 70 MB's of files again :P
<debfx> shadeslayer: it even has to be the same
<Riddell> yes, do your source build with  debuild -S  instead of debuild -S -sa  so the .orig doesn't get included in the .changes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and btw i deleted the kdeartwork package for lucid and uploaded the same version,but launchpad rejects it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: launchpad takes a while to delete packages
<shadeslayer> same version with some more changes
<shadeslayer> ok..
<Riddell> just upload a ~lucid1~ppa2 (assuming your first was ~lucid1~ppa1)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. but when launchpad deletes the original ones... 
<shadeslayer> what do i do :P
<Riddell> you will still have the new ones uploaded
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok just uploaded kdeartwork for lucid... with changed build dep,should build now..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeartwork/ubuntu/+merge/26019 if youre free
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aurorae is a kwin style isn't it?
<Riddell> yes, the description says that
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was it considered to put those files in kdeartwork-theme-window?  (not saying that's the right thing to do just wondering if it was a concious decision not to)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well we had a discussion yesterday
<shadeslayer> and lex told me to put it that way :)
<Riddell> ooh let's not argue with lex then
<Riddell> I'll merge it in
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it was ScottK and Jontheechidna
<Riddell> well I'm certainly not arguing with them, that echidna has spikes on his back!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4:4.4.80-1ubuntu3~ppa1 is wrong though, should be 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Riddell> debian and ubuntu version parts get reset when doing new upstream versions
<shadeslayer> hmm.. so i should change and upload... but then launchpad will complain of versioning
<shadeslayer> no one told me that yesterday though :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't worry about the upload, it's only a private PPA, the final upload will use the correct version
<Riddell> shadeslayer: merged!  you are now a kubuntu ninja.  have a black belt
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok and i should leave the package as it is for now right?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> oh noes.. FTBFS ><
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1757113/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdeartwork_4:4.4.80-1ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz 
<Riddell> seems like lucid needs some work in the PPA
<shadeslayer> yep..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: weird that it cant find most of the packages,when they are in the ppa itself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think the problem is in kdebase-workspace...
<shadeslayer> not sure though
<shadeslayer> ah both kdelibs and kdebase dont have lucid packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: both kdelibs and kdebase dont have lucid packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im sure that this is causing it : kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.4) : we dont have kdebase workspace 4.4 in main :P
<shadeslayer> doh!
<shadeslayer> ignore that :P
<JontheEchidna> Rekonq 0.5 beta is looking spiffy (after I fixed the fonts, at any rate) http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktophc1463-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> eww @ jpeg compression, tho
<JontheEchidna> (ksnapshot's fault, not rekonq's)
<debfx> hi JontheEchidna, care to do some more sponsoring? :)
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I could. Thinking about it we probably missed some cmake stuff for things that depend on kdebase-workspace-dev but not cmake, too
<allee> JontheEchidna, Quintasan: only root can change full name with chfn -f "Foo Bar"    So we still need the patch.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yeah I noticed that too
<debfx> fixes are at the bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDECMakeBuildDependTransition
<JontheEchidna> ok. Let me upload kdeaccessibility to -ninjas and I'll get on that
<debfx> and some more debdiff at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition
<debfx> thanks
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100526124114-jx9m9t82vyvsrn1q * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-92> * New upstream release: - Bump kde-sc-dev-latest build-depend version to 4.4.80
<CIA-92> - Update kde-icons-mono.install - Update kttsd.install * Switch to source format
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I get FTBFS for kdesudo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439874/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i think the docbook needs to pass through EBN
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://www.englishbreakfastnetwork.org/sanitizer/?component=kde-4.x
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: kdesudo's not in KDE svn
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well you can just upload the docbook.. 
<JontheEchidna> the page isn't loading :(
<shadeslayer> hmm... weird.. same thing here
<shadeslayer> i think... its down :(
<JontheEchidna> debfx: If you'll say that it pbuilt with a maverick pbuilder I'll believe you. I am pbuilding against a KDE 4.5 ppa
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yeah, builds fine for me
<shadeslayer> debfx: can you look at this : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1757113 ?
<shadeslayer> idk why it fails
<debfx> shadeslayer: "Not allowed here"
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh..
<shadeslayer> debfx: try this : https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1757113/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdeartwork_4:4.4.80-1ubuntu3~lucid1~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: It's a private ppa
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so even the logs are not visible?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439878/
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: you gotta wait for kdebae-workspace to build in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> +s
<JontheEchidna> once it's there, you can hit the rebuild button
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the lucid release right? i though so.. 
<shadeslayer> ubuntu.com just changed its looks :D
 * JontheEchidna notes that we, sadly, haven't :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah... were still following the wiki style...
<shadeslayer> that handheld looks pretty awesome with ubuntu on it... 
 * shadeslayer goes to download Lost S6 Ep 17
<txwikinger> BugDay tomorrow is epiphany browser
<txwikinger> anything we want to do?
<rgreening> kopete memory leak!
<rgreening> txwikinger: ^
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> rgreening: bug triage?
<Riddell> txwikinger: rekonq?
<Riddell> would be good to get a feel for what the issues are with that
<JontheEchidna> rekonq has no open bugs :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there aint alot of bugs on LP about rekonq :P
<shadeslayer> bugs.kde.org has some though
 * JontheEchidna reported a rekonq one to b.k.o a few minutes ago
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: id?
<txwikinger> Riddell: yeah good idea.. are there already bugs for it in launchpad?
<txwikinger> well.. if they are in b.k.o we do not need to have a bug day for it
<rgreening> kontact/kmail?
<txwikinger> I bet there are lots of bugs for kontact/kmail
<rgreening> ya
<txwikinger> ok.. lets take that then
<shadeslayer> or kopete :P
<rgreening> yep. either of those would be good or amarok
<JontheEchidna> that mandatory tab preview thingy in rekonq is a bit annoying. I might file a wishlist report for that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ++++
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<rgreening> and the fact you cant remove preview items
<amichair> hi there, I'm trying to investigate a ktorrent plasmoid memory leak, does anyone know where I can find the libbtcore api or documentation? where does it come from? (google ain't too helpful)
<JontheEchidna> it slows things down too, when you just want to change tabs
<shadeslayer> i think rekonq looks better in gnome...
 * rgreening thinks gnome looks better in qt
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> well all i needed to do was reduce font size...
 * txwikinger agrees with rgreening
<JontheEchidna> amichair: normally you'd probably find it at api.kde.org, but it is down at the moment
 * txwikinger did a Fedora13 testdrive yesterday
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is libbtcore part of kde, or an external lib? I have all of kde checked out and don't see it
 * rgreening slaps txwikinger for touching that
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> rgreening: industrial espionage :p
<txwikinger> was boring anyway
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> amichair: it's a library originating from ktorrent, but if it has doxygen api documentation then api.kde.org will have it
<JontheEchidna> since it's in KDE svn
<Riddell> amichair: libbtcore is part of ktorrent
<Riddell> I doubt it has any docs on api.k.o
 * amichair feels silly looking at ktorrent svn checkout and still not seeing it
<JontheEchidna> englishbreakfastnetwork has docs for playground, if they're present
<JontheEchidna> amichair: recently ktorrent split off some libs into a libktorrent, so that might be why you're having a hard time
<amichair> ah, I was just about to ask if they renamed it to libktcore or that's something else
<amichair> oh now I see there's both a libktcore and libktorrent... but the latter indeed seems to be the place
<amichair> JontheEchidna, Riddell: Thanks!
<amichair> (it's a helluva memory leak, about 1M/minute here)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<amichair> I installed it to see the work I did there a year ago (only now caught up to the kubuntu distribution version, I guess), and after leaving it overnight saw plasma-desktop taking up hundreds of megs
<amichair> oh well
<amichair> we'll plug'em one at a time :-)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: in which package should the translation of rekonq go in maverick?
<bulldog98> there will also be translations of the documentation
<Riddell> .po files can go in the rekonq package, they'll get stripped anyway
<Riddell> documentation translations probably in a separate package
<bulldog98> Riddell: should we also ship an separate data package?
<bulldog98> and I also have an -dbg package in the daily repro
<JontheEchidna> There's not enough data right not to justify a -data package atm, imo. Once we get translations we'll probably have a rekonq-l10n package
<JontheEchidna> *doc translations
<Riddell> separate data packages only exist to keep the archive size down, I don't think there's enough data to justify that
<Riddell> bulldog98: have you spoked to debfx about the packaging?
<bulldog98> Riddell: not by now
<bulldog98> debfx: what about packaging rekonq in the offical repro?
<Riddell> I guess he's not awake yet but he's been doing the packaging in debian presumably with the aim of getting it synced in kubuntu
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> then it would be fine if I speek with him about that if he’s back
<bulldog98> but that will propably be tomorrow, cause I’ve got few time today
 * shadeslayer heads over the wiki to start on another package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do the --- represent in the wiki?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: that there's nothing to do for those (no new release, etc)
<shadeslayer> ah ok...
<shadeslayer> ill take kde-games then :)
<Riddell> check for any new dependency on gluon there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure.. i think gluon is already in the archive.. right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw version should have -0ubuntu1 right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently someone just made a empty patch folder :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yes, new upstream versions == go back to 0ubuntu1.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can i remove the empty patch folder?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah
<Riddell> follow Debian's packaging (unless good reason not to)
<shadeslayer> okies
<EagleScreen_> Change QtCurve by Oxygen-Molecule theme in Kcm-gtk, it is better
<JontheEchidna> Oxygen-Molecule doesn't follow colorschemes, it's a pixmap theme engine
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw im trying to add ktown in dolphin,what port number do i need?
<shadeslayer> also what user name?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: dunno about port, but the username is ftpubuntu
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shtylman> ubuntu's new site is up
<EagleScreen_> oh and QtCurve does it, JontheEchidna? I didn't know
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen_: yeah, QtCurve supports color schemes.
<JontheEchidna> following the KDE settings
 * Riddell uploads kipi-plugins 
<EagleScreen_> okay, good reason to keeo it
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if QtCurve was more pixel-perfect, I will admit
<debfx> bulldog98: rekonq is sitting in debian NEW
<Riddell> we won't see that for a few weeks then ;)
<ScottK> Unless we pull some strings.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq just released 0.5 beta.. in case you guys didnt know :P
<shadeslayer> but of course.. you know everything :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: already in maverick ;)
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> debfx: you should show bulldog98 where the svn is for the packaging so the distro packaging and daily packging can be kept in sync
<JontheEchidna> Hey, wiki.kubuntu.org's SSL info shows up correctly with 0.4.90
<Riddell> score
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: do we need readme.packagers with 3.0 ...
<shadeslayer> hehe.. it seems to say Corrupt in git
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: README.source went away because it described how to use quilt, but with source format 3.0 the patches are automatically applied when the source package is unpacked
<shadeslayer> ok... so keep other README files...
<JontheEchidna> README.packagers are what upstream usually uses to give packagers info, and isn't generally in the debian dir
<JontheEchidna> is this REAME.packagers in the debian dir?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: definitely leave it alone. We don't want to touch upstream stuff without a patch system
<shadeslayer> :P
<debfx> bulldog98: the debian rekonq package lives in svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/rekonq/trunk/debian/
<debfx> bulldog98: viewvc frontend: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/rekonq/trunk/debian/
<shadeslayer> or just open in dolphin :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems to be working without gluon for now.. but then again its just started LO
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does the cmake output say?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439917/
<shadeslayer> well its optional.. 
<Riddell> KDE has squillions of optional dependencies, we like to make use of them unless there's a good reason not to
<Riddell> so probably a good idea to check out the state of our gluon packaging and twisted too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439918/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have gluon in the ppa.. ill check out twisted
<shadeslayer> !info python-twisted maverick
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 10.0.0-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gluon is only in the ppa,not in the official archives,so i guess we either push for a new package in archives or leave gluon...
<shadeslayer> ill try out a debuild with twisted till then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we can get it into the main archive
<Riddell> so do add it to the PPA, we'll want to add it at some point, may as well make that point now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: twisted has unmet deps
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439920/
<Riddell> some version skew going on somewhere
<shadeslayer> !info python-twisted-conch maverick
<ubottu> python-twisted-conch (source: twisted-conch): The Twisted SSH Implementation. In component main, is extra. Version 1:10.0.0-3 (maverick), package size 257 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like twisted-conch is expecting a newer version of twisted, might be time for you to get into twisted packaging :)
<shadeslayer> bah... i dont that much time :P
<Riddell> is the newer version of twisted-conch in debian?  if so can it be merged and uploaded to ubuntu
<Riddell> alas packaging is not always a quick business
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lets check it out :)
<shadeslayer> wheres the upload queue of debian>
<Riddell> use packages.debian.org
<shadeslayer> heh.. its at 8.1.0 :P
<Riddell> so it's probably a bug in the ubuntu packaging of twisted
<Riddell> making it have too tight a depends on twisted-conch
<shadeslayer> oh thats only lenny
<shadeslayer> http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-twisted-conch
<shadeslayer> same thing in debian :(
<Riddell> http://packages.debian.org/sid/python-twisted  that's the one you need
<Riddell> so merge that with the python-twisted in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hmm.. merge.. ill have to ask for one..
<Riddell> or just do it yourself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how?
<shadeslayer> ill have to read up on it :P
<shadeslayer> !merge
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<Riddell> grab the ubuntu package, grab the debian package 
<Riddell> work out what's been changed in the ubuntu package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: from the changelog
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> make that same change to the debian package
<Riddell> merge the changelogs
<Riddell> voila
<shadeslayer> aha!
<shadeslayer> i now know merging :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i should just dget the file right?
<apachelogger> fregl: o/
<apachelogger> lo everyone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hi!
<apachelogger> fregl: I committed all sorts of goodness to the plasma theme just now
 * fregl huggles apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what plasma theme? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
 * apachelogger rehuggles fregl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for fluffy
 * apachelogger needs to leave for travelling to Graz in less than an hour :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah :)
<fregl> apachelogger: your installer slideshow in german on the cd you gave me is most horrible
<apachelogger> my oh my
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wheee... package.ubuntu.com shows no package for python-twisted
<apachelogger> that said, I never did a german install
 * apachelogger takes note to run translated installs too
<Riddell> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-twisted knows all
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpm is on that annoyance of fregl's?
<Riddell> fregl: I forwarded your e-mail to dpm 
<apachelogger> ah :)
<fregl> Riddell: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i get : Lost something?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: p.u.c isn't updated to work for maverick yet.
 * fregl hugs Riddell also 
<Riddell> so I expect he's whipping appropriate arses right now
 * apachelogger puts on that very special smile of his ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah found it :P
<apachelogger> seaLne: pingy ... for the kde mm + edu sprint last week we created #kde-sprinters, I was thinking that maybe it should be registered and reused for other sprints, what do you think about that?
<dpm> fregl, apachelogger, after Riddell forwarded me the e-mail, I contacted the German translation team to look into it. fregl, you did the right thing in submitting the suggestions for the corrections. In the future though, you can contact the translation team directly at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de (not that I mind if you tell me or Riddell as well, just letting you know that you can talk to them directly)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw whats a debdiff?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a diff created between debian source packages
<apachelogger> it is a special app too
<apachelogger> debdiff --help
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> comparing file lists in 2 packages :)
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> debian _source_ package
<apachelogger> not the binary deb
<debfx> it can also compare binaries
<apachelogger> ah, it can?
 * apachelogger didnt know ^^
<fregl> dpm: thanks :) I just know Riddell, so I talked to him
<fregl> and finding out who to contact is time that I don't really have
 * nixternal whistles a tune while waiting for the stats to produce a darn report
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well thats what the man page says :)
<apachelogger> fregl: btw, I was thinking that we maybe should go with a panel after all, I kind of loose track of time too easily without a clock that is visible at all times ^^
<fregl> apachelogger: +1 for having a pink panel
<fregl> as long as it's fluffy enough
<apachelogger> fluffy it is alright
<fregl> I was thinking about having a straight border in the non-composited case too, so it doesn't look as crappy
<apachelogger> *nod*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah theres only one different entry..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439931/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there must be an accompanying change in debian/ which actually did what the changelog describes
<seaLne> apachelogger: hmm, i think previously sprints have just used there "normal" irc channel?
<Riddell> that's what needs ported over to the new debian package (assuming the new debian package isn't for the same reason)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually the script which rebuilds the cache is in the debian package as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah then maybe we can just sync from debian
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems so
<apachelogger> seaLne: that generates noise if you want to fool around and stuff, I think having a seperate channel you can flood with sprint related stuff is good, at least we also had a lot of fun because of the channel ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all the contents of debian/ in both the packages seem to be same
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this seems different http://paste.ubuntu.com/439935/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah i was going through that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mine is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/439936/
<shadeslayer> a bit differently formatted :P
<Riddell> diff -u is your friend, diff is always better with a -u
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok so im applying the same thing to the debian package
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> merge in the ubuntu changelog entries at the appropriate place
<Riddell> dch -i and add a -3ubuntu1 changelog entry saying
<Riddell> merge with debian, remaining change:
<Riddell>  - whatever the change is
<Riddell> debuild -S  and get the files to me for upload
<Riddell> you can also build it locally if you want to crack on with kdegames before it's built in the archive
<Riddell> dudes: looks like we have these merges still to do for main..
<Riddell> konversation, taglib, strigi, arora, qscintilla2, libqalculate, libssh, network-manager-pptp, oxygencursors, quassel, raptor
<JontheEchidna> zomg!
<shtylman> heh
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, that reminds me
<ScottK> Riddell: No need to merge quassel.
<JontheEchidna> agateau: the message indicator patch fails to apply against konversation 1.3 beta :(
<JontheEchidna> agateau: If you could update it, it would be very much appreciated
 * Riddell grabs taglib
<agateau> JontheEchidna: ok, will do
<JontheEchidna> agateau: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439939/
<shadeslayer> thats diff -u on both the folders
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, that's missing the debian/rules change
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> it's a diff against current ubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah.. and in the last line it says changelog~ ive remove that file too
<shadeslayer> so now it looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/439942/
<Riddell> oh roar paste.ubuntu.com why can't I use wget 
<Riddell> because the sysadmins won't let me, roar
<ScottK> Riddell: Exactly why I don't use it.
<shadeslayer> hehe.. 
<Riddell> me neither
<Riddell> that and the non word wrap issue
<shadeslayer> which one do you prefer?
<maco> the word wrap one is why i generally dont
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com for me
<maco> pastebin.com lately, as pastebin.ca is slow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/6q63d9vL
<Riddell> shadeslayer: s/lucid/maverick/ :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes..
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ah, you've made the mistake we all make *every* time :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: hehe :P
<nigelb> If I didn't install lucid, I might send with karmic even ;)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: well im on a lucid system.. so i forgot,ill probably upgrade to alpha1
<nigelb> shadeslayer: if you can deal with it.  I never install alpha, beta, or rc because my system's hardware isn't that great
<shadeslayer> nigelb: hmm.. what does hardware have to do with alpha's?
<nigelb> my screen always flickrs, so I dunno if its X or hardware
<shadeslayer> but anyways i have a XPS so i dont have to worry that much...
<nigelb> wow, nice :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: M1530 :P
<shadeslayer> its out of production now though :(
<shadeslayer> and out of warranty too ;)
<nigelb> Well, you were wise to buy dell, I made the mistake of buying hp
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i would say otherwise
<shadeslayer> almost everything on my system had to be replaced,apart from the HD and the mobo
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ok, then we got the worst hardware from our respective OEMs :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill send you the files in a few mins :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've already uploaded
<Riddell> "twisted 10.0.0-3ubuntu1 (Accepted)"
<Riddell> shadeslayer is now an ubuntu general packaging ninja, have an aubergine belt!
<ScottK> Riddell and shadeslayer: Don't bother with sending the diff back to Debian.  It doesn't actually seem to fix the bug it was put in there to fix.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think the changelog had one missing entry
<Riddell> rgreening: we should put arora back to universe for this release, do you think we should maintain our diff or drop it?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/5WnrSTzT
<Riddell> rgreening: looks like watch file, x-www-browser, flash install and upstream fixes are our diff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how long before it builds?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/5WnrSTzT
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll be an hour or two before it's ready to download
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok... ill work on the kdegames package then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there some log of sorts which can tell me the status of the package?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twisted/10.0.0-3ubuntu1 will link to the build servers
<Riddell> arm is already running looks like
<shadeslayer> cool
<debfx> Riddell: libssh can be synced
<Riddell> debfx: what was changed in it?
<debfx> Riddell: some conflicts/replaces with old libssh-* packages were added
<Riddell> debfx: what's your launchpad id?
<debfx> Riddell: debfx
<Riddell> groovy, synced
<debfx> Riddell: raptor can be synced too, ubuntu diff has been picked up by debian
<Riddell> syncing raptor, also strigi
<Tonio_> got a stupid question here
<Tonio_> if I install a package on a livecd session
<Tonio_> and then install
<Tonio_> will this package be installed in the process ?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> ubiquity copies the compressed filesystem not the live one
<ScottK> BTW, rekonq is accepted in Debian.
<Riddell> goodness
<nixternal> a bunch of responses to this survey
<debfx> ScottK: are you responsible for that? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, what if the problem is that I need an updated kernel to be able to boot ?
<debfx> Tonio_: you can chroot into your newly installed system
<debfx> and install new packages
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Feedback/Lucid
<ScottK> debfx: I might have expedited it.
<shadeslayer> nixternal: wheee!
<shadeslayer> does ubuntu have logo?
<shadeslayer> the programming language
<ScottK> rmadison logo says not.
<shadeslayer> dapper had this : http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/junior-programming
<shadeslayer> im going to install 10.04 on the desktop and logo is a absolute must for my sister :P
<shadeslayer> yeah lucid has it too
<Riddell> kturtle
<Riddell> NCommander: what did you make of qt?  can we poke a soyuz person to make the timeout longer?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: something gnomeish :P
<shadeslayer> shipit sent me 2 ubuntu cd's when i asked for 1 ubuntu and 1 kubuntu cd :P
<Riddell> sigh
<shadeslayer> shtylman: got a sec?
<Riddell> shipit@ubuntu.com will be interested in that, they're ment to have high quality controls at the factory
<shtylman> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> shtylman: what was the site you told me,the one that hosted kubuntu.org pre-release?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: what do you mean pre-release?
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm talking with lamont on it, but I'm making sure it will actually finish given unlimited time (which is a personal check I do before I go fiddle with timeouts)
<NCommander> Riddell: basically "watch this spot"
<Riddell> NCommander: hugs
<NCommander> Riddell: once I know it builds, I'll have lamont increase the timeout, and retry it
<NCommander> and if that succeeds, I'll retry the rdepends
<shadeslayer> shtylman: weird thing is, i didnt bookmark it :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: are you talking about the new kubuntu.org site design?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> Riddell: ^ link?
<Riddell> well it doesn't exist, the sysadmins haven't made it
<Riddell> which is embarracing now that ubuntu.com has been updated
<shtylman> Riddell: right.. but there was some image with the screenshot or something
<Riddell> ofir knows
<shtylman> I myself don't have the link either... and yes... I will cry nightly now that we are still on the old site
<shadeslayer> shtylman: +++++
<shadeslayer> shtylman: just call upon me,ill help :P
<shtylman> shadeslayer: unfortunately it is out of our hands
<shadeslayer> shtylman: :(
<shtylman> the sysadmins (whoever they are) have to do it
<shtylman> if it was up to us... we would have done it ages ago
<shadeslayer> shtylman: we must find these sysadmins...
<shadeslayer> someone from lp must be involved...
<shtylman> shadeslayer: they know about it... they just have lots of thinks they do :/
<shtylman> *things
<shadeslayer> shtylman: hmm.. well hope that their TODO list has this somewhere
<shtylman> heh
<shadeslayer> how awesome will it be if maveric releases at 10.10 am on 10/10/10
<shtylman> shadeslayer: 10.10 am is relative...
<shtylman> unless you mean UTC
<shadeslayer> UTC of course :)
<shadeslayer> well.. if they dont make the UTC time,any other timezone :P
<shadeslayer> ok im going off for now... cya in about 2 hours :_
<shadeslayer> :)
<JontheEchidna> Ooh, official soprano and akonadi tarballs for beta
 * JontheEchidna peers around for lex
<JontheEchidna> !seen lex79
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JontheEchidna> ~seen lex79
<kubotu> lex79 was last seen 10 hours, 37 minutes and 7 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote host closed the connection)
<Riddell> new tars with release in an hour?  demanding upstream this one
<JontheEchidna> there weren't tarballs before
<Riddell> exactly
<JontheEchidna> oh, so we're in agreement then :)
<JontheEchidna> they've never been good about giving us kdesupport stuff early on
<ScottK> Clearly the legend of the Kubuntu Packaging Ninjas has spread and everyone assumes an hour is no problem.
<Riddell> which is weird given the discussion about external dependency freeze on kde-core-devel
<Tm_T> Riddell: possibly not everyone consider kdesupport as external
<Riddell> Tonio_: network-manager-pptp  is listed on https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html but it doesn't seem to have ever had anything to do with the Debian package according to the changelog, so I don't think I'll bother merging it
<Riddell> rgreening: I merged arora though, and moved it to universe
<Riddell> which leaves only konversation (blocked on agateau porting patch) and quassel (scottk's baby)
<ScottK> Quassel is effectivlye forked.  There's no need to worry about merging it.
<ScottK> The Debian maintainer wasn't that interested in our changes.
<CIA-92> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100526174925-i7wow3o3331l1b1v * debian/ (3 files) Remove old files
<lex79> JontheEchidna: where's soprano?
<lex79> the official tarball
<Riddell> http://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/Soprano/2.4.63/soprano-2.4.63.tar.bz2/download
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/Soprano/2.4.63/soprano-2.4.63.tar.bz2/download
<lex79> thanks
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I forgot to delete some files in bzr for kdepimlibs, and that f****d everything up
<JontheEchidna> fixing now
<lex79> ok no problem
<lex79> uhm JontheEchidna, why kdepimlibs-data.install and kdepimlibs5.install are gone? lol
<JontheEchidna> lex79: split into all those little packages
<lex79> omg
<Riddell> insy winsy little packages
<lex79> I have to redo the package :(
<JontheEchidna> lex79: soz :(
<lex79> we need something to don't forget bzr add and bzr remove when we push to bzr
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting
<lex79> Riddell: we have kdebindings built in the beta1, it's a miracle eh? :D
<ScottK> Speaking of mythtv, does anyone know if plasma-mediacenter speaks the Myth protocol?
<Riddell> lex79: hallelujah!
<lex79> :)
<neversfelde> lex79: wow
<lex79> eh :)
<jtechidna> whew
<JontheEchidna> KDM seems to be messed up
<lex79> JontheEchidna: did you upgrade to beta1?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<lex79> oh you're brave :)
<ghostcube_maemo> o/
<JontheEchidna> barely made it :D
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://pastebin.com/EjK6rWUi
<lex79> JontheEchidna: just that problem?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that, and kdepimlibs being broken
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the advanced tab is gone in System Settings now, rejoice!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh?  where did it go?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: they totally reorganized SS
<Riddell> sooner or later everyone does
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoptu2530-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> the Lost and Found group is a bit annoying, though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks like the first one needs to go back to -data and the second needs a replaces.
<ScottK> Actually conflicts/replaces since we want the old package to go away.
<lex79> freespacenotifier should be removed from archive?
<ScottK> I think so.  It's in -workspace now.
 * ScottK looks over at Riddell.
<Riddell> qui moi?
<Riddell> oh right, removal
<Riddell> 2010-05-26 18:30:20 INFO    7 packages successfully removed.
<ScottK> lex79: Done.
<lex79> ok
<debfx> Riddell: more removal: bug #582830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582830 in plasma-widget-logout (Ubuntu) "Please remove the package plasma-widget-logout" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582830
<Riddell> debfx: voila
<Riddell> how do I add a comment on Mom?
<ScottK> Riddell: There's an invisible hot spot you click on.
<ScottK> Look at ~ where the comments are for other entries.
<Riddell> goodness so there is
<maco> Riddell: get a pen and tell her to hold out hre hand
<ScottK> It's very web 2.0, not designed for us old folks.
<CIA-92> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100526184340-rlx1jh78h1d5z1ml * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Change System Settings category to the new one for KDE 4.5
<binarylooks> hey dear kubuntu makers. I have a question about the qt4.7 in the experimental ppa
<binarylooks> did you test it? I can't compile the plasma-mobile packages
<binarylooks> people tell me it works with qt compiled from sources
<rbelem> let me check
<Riddell> binarylooks: yes it was tested. a compile error would help
<binarylooks> (lots of undefined refrence compile errors)
<binarylooks> (copy paste from kdevelop is very difficult)
 * lex79 uploaded akonadi, soprano, kdebase-workspace to ppa
<rbelem> it is complaining about qt declarative
<binarylooks> rbelem: yes. undefined refrences and stuff
<binarylooks> plasma tells me it works with qt from sources. bt they change things often in git
<binarylooks> although that it suddenly doesn't work at all would be weird
<rbelem> probably the code is outdated
<rbelem> let me check again
<binarylooks> rbelem: thanks for the help
<rbelem> np ;-)
<binarylooks> (BTW, you kubuntu guys are doing a great job. sometimes it needs to be said :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: right don't merge network-manager thingy
<Riddell> ooh I can do the magic comment thing
 * rbelem still debugging
 * binarylooks is also debugging
<debfx> Riddell: something went wrong with the arora merge
<debfx> but I've fixed that: http://debfx.fobos.de/ubu/arora_0.10.2-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Riddell> debfx: thanks!
<debfx> in fact could you please sponsor all debdiff from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition :)
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> debfx: done google-gadgets  merkaartor  nmapsi4  qzion
<Riddell> I think that's all
<rbelem> binarylooks, i think the problem is that cmake does not have qt declarative info
<binarylooks> rbelem: is that easy to fix=
<rbelem> yep
<binarylooks> s/=/?
 * binarylooks begs rbelem to tell him the secret
<binarylooks> :-)
<rbelem> ehehehe
<rbelem> Riddell, do you who installs the cmake qt info?
<Riddell> # dpkg -S /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake
<Riddell> cmake-data: /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake
<Riddell> that'll be cmake-data
<rbelem> cool
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<Riddell> we're doing good for universe merges too, just these packages I can see we should care about kmess, kover, kphotoalbum, kredentials, kst, ktechlab, qwit, skim, taskjuggler
<Riddell> nixternal: can kredentials die?
<rbelem> binarylooks, try building using a maverick chroot
<binarylooks> rbelem: is it something that I can do locally or do I need to wait for a new cmale package?
<binarylooks> hmmm, cmale sounds really strange
<shadeslayer> 4.5 beta 1 is out :)
<binarylooks> yay!
<shadeslayer> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.5-beta1.php
<Riddell> we should probably backport cmake
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: we dont have packages :(
<binarylooks> I have spare cookies to give
<binarylooks> newly baked ones
 * Riddell test builds new cmake on lucid
<binarylooks> I guess people want to test qml, so a backport would make many a poeple happy
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: do they have the kubuntu logo on them? :P
<binarylooks> i can get my scissors :-)
 * rbelem is build a newer cmake for lucid
 * binarylooks wants to hug all of you
<rbelem> binarylooks, join #kubuntu-mobile
<Tm_T> -mobile ?
<shadeslayer> chromium is very intelligent... switches buttons to left when in gnome and right when in jde
<shadeslayer> *kde
<binarylooks> hey, i want kubuntu-mediacenter :-p
<debfx> Riddell: yes, thanks
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: hahaha
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: theres a plasma-media-center in the works
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: I'm the main developer :-p
<binarylooks> ATN at least
<binarylooks> s/ATN/ATM
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: oh yeah :D
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: awesome work!
<binarylooks> together with alessandro
<binarylooks> thanks
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: i cant make it start properly though..
 * binarylooks blushes furiously
<neversfelde> someone knows, if kdelirc was removed from kdeutils?
<shadeslayer> doesnt seem to play vides :P
<shadeslayer> *vids
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: you need gstreamer
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: ah that beast
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: phonon-backend-gstreamer?
<binarylooks> what do you mean with "start properly"?
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: yes
<binarylooks> and than prepare fro blueness all around
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: like how do i start it? plasma-mediacenter?
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: yes
<binarylooks> -f to not have fullscreen
 * binarylooks wants to note that we are in have development and PMC is only 50% functional
<binarylooks> s/have/heavy
<binarylooks> I wrote a loooong blog post about it: blog.binarylooks.com
<rbelem> binarylooks, cool! :-)
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: small problem.. when i click on a video,nothing happens :P
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: a problem with the slot i think : plasmediacenter(3622) MediaBrowser::slotIndexActivated: finished
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: it is added to the playlist
<debfx> Riddell: two more syncs: bug #582621, bug #582616 and a debdiff: http://debfx.fobos.de/ubu/uim_1.5.7-6ubuntu1.debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582621 in kmess (Ubuntu) "Sync kmess 2.0.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582616 in kover (Ubuntu) "Sync kover 1:4-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582616
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: where is the playlist?
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: you need to click play or just start from the playlist
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: also, the player does not resize correctly ATM
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: it should be visible in videomode, right side
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: lemme just update my svn copy
<shadeslayer> been 2-3 weeks :P
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: that explains it :-)
<shadeslayer> hehe ... rebuilding
<neversfelde> seems to be replace be kderemotecontrol
<binarylooks> neversfelde: do you know if it is actively devloped?
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: bah.. now it says cant find mediacontroller :P
<neversfelde> binarylooks: ?
<binarylooks> kdebuildsyscoca4
<binarylooks> neversfelde: you talked about the remote control library
<neversfelde> binarylooks: yes
<neversfelde> packaging kdeutils
<binarylooks> neversfelde: you meant the package for kubuntu I guess
<neversfelde> yes
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: if you want more info, join plasma-mediacenter
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: coming
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: did you see the answer you got for your libre.fm question?
<Mamarok> there is a script for that: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Amarok2LibreFM?content=107339
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i did install that,but when i play it didnt get scrobbled
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<Mamarok> then talk to the script author, this is out of our control
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: your mediacetre crashed amarok :P
<shadeslayer> wait.. might be gstreamer
<shadeslayer> yep gstreamer
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: ufff, you made my heart stop for a second there
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: hehe :D
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: well both mediacentre and amarok are compiled,so anything can happen :P
<binarylooks> rbelem: when do you think  the cmake package will hit the ppa's?
<binarylooks> or could you post your deb somewhere?
<rbelem> binarylooks, probably Riddell will upload to lucid-backports. I will upload mine package to my server
<binarylooks> rbelem: thanks a lot
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: those are not recommended packages
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: i know, i know. as I said, I want qt quick
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: idk the exact details but apachelogger was explicit about not using the experimental ppa
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: it was announced on kubuntu.org wans't it?
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: no
<shadeslayer> oh waut
<shadeslayer> thats new... 
<binarylooks> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/qt-4.7
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: yeah i guess i dont visit kubuntu.org that often :P
<binarylooks> :-p hehe
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: ok ill upgrade and check
<apachelogger> all this travelling :(
<apachelogger> seaLne: so, what to do with the channel?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are the Qt 4.7 packages ready to use?
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> you said a few days ago not to use them
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: experimental ppa
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that kind of news should not be on kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> i agree
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that depends on whether you mean by use ... trying to create qt quick/qml apps
 * binarylooks notes that the qt4.7 packages work nicely on his computer (except a small bug in plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> because if you do not, then I would not say so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. i will be working on creating a app,so ill upgrade...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not an app, a qml app :P
<binarylooks> maybe there should be a note on kubuntu.org about the need for a newer cmake version to get qml working
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google qml
<apachelogger> there is no reason why you would want to upgrade to a beta qt unless you want to build upon new technologies it got
<kubotu> Results for qml: 1. Qt Labs Blogs » Qt Declarative UI: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/05/13/qt-declarative-ui/ | 2. QML: http://www.questml.com/ | 3. QML : Metals and Logistics: http://www.qml.us/
<apachelogger> IMHO it makes more sense to test using the static SDK from qt.nokia.com anyway :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: python-twisted still not built completely :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm
<seaLne> apachelogger: sorry i was out, just back
<neversfelde> yes, I have the same opinion, experimental packages should not be announced
<neversfelde> experienced users will find them, the rest shouldn't :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> haha : http://twitpic.com/1rbswq
<binarylooks> <pprkut> binarylooks: I had that bug to with QtWebKit 2.0. It's either fixed or worked around in newer rekonq versions
<binarylooks> shadeslayer: ^
<binarylooks> from the rekonq issue
<shadeslayer> binarylooks: ah.. well like i said,must have been fixed in Git :)
<binarylooks> strange that it only appeared today
<binarylooks> it happens because of the tabpreview
<neversfelde> I will not finish kdeutils today, but I think it will be ready tomorrow evening
<neversfelde> if I block a release, someone else will have to do it
<shadeslayer_> afk for a while... need to study :P
<shadeslayer> afk for a while... need to study :P
<rbelem> binarylooks, http://media.rbelem.info/cmake/
<binarylooks> rbelem: you definitely are my today's hero
<rbelem> ehehe :-)
 * apachelogger needs to do loads of university work :(
<rbelem> binarylooks, my build still failing
<binarylooks> rbelem: mine too :-(
<binarylooks> I guess it's time to go to bed and hope tomorrow morning the problem will just have gone away ;-)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: same problem with new package
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/Km74rgCQ
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i think the problem is that we named the package 10.0.0 but it should be 10.0 , or we make the depends as 10.0.0 ...
<shadeslayer_> anyways im off to sleep :)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/586092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586092 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "0x00007fffe957d90b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libkcal.so.4 " [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> are we sending KDE bugs upstream this early in maverick?
<lex79> ~seen Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan was last seen 1 day, 2 hours, 49 minutes and 24 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Remote host closed the connection)
<lex79> Riddell: are you doing cmake backport?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm wondering where usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/kaddressbookimprotocol.desktop should go in kdepimlibs since -data is gone
<lex79> in libkontactinterface4.install ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: libakonadi
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that's where the file originates in the kdepimlibs source
<lex79> ok thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: libakonadi-contact4
<JontheEchidna> oh my, there appears to have been a binary incompatible change to the KCModule code :(
<lex79> kk, added
<lex79> Riddell: I uploaded cmake backport to ninja
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so does not exist in lucid
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-27
<JontheEchidna> So, looks like binary compatibility was lost in 4.4.80. If we release, all applications not built against 4.5 will crash when their configuration dialogs open
<JontheEchidna> e.g. kdepim + all universe KDE applications with settings dialogs
<JontheEchidna> Upstream is aware of the issue
<JontheEchidna> IMO we should not release public debs until the issue is resolved
<apachelogger> +1 billion billion
<apachelogger> technically if we push with lost binary compability we need to fiddle with the package soversion stuff IIRC (as seen with kde3's kdelibs for example)
<JontheEchidna> that 4c2a business?
 * JontheEchidna is without KMail now :(
<JontheEchidna> GMail to the rescue
<JontheEchidna> Also, I can't seem to get the Blur desktop effect to work, so the plasma popups are way too transparent :(
<Sput> shouldn't that one be solvable by disabling blur?
<lex79> why they not released the new version of kdepim?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: KMail is a craptastic pile of fail at the moment
<JontheEchidna> well, at least not ready, due to the akonadi port
<lex79> ah yes
<JontheEchidna> Sput: Neat, thanks
<Sput> "craptastic pile of fail" is quite correct :)
<Sput> JontheEchidna: did it work?
<JontheEchidna> Sput: yes
<Sput> good :) I hadn't tried myself, just read that somewhere
<JontheEchidna> heh, two official systemsettings modules are in Lost and Found in System Settings
 * JontheEchidna is not liking the schema change on a backwards-compat level
<JontheEchidna> this puts me at a tough position as a third-party upstream
<JontheEchidna> If I change it to work with 4.5, it won't work in 4.4
<JontheEchidna> and I can't exactly ifdef a .desktop file
<lex79> is there a Lost and Found section in system settings now? or you meant lost and found in kickoff?
<JontheEchidna> lost and found section is systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopc12488-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> that's after a bit of fixing things, too
<lex79> uhm, I don't like...too much icons in one window lol
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit had it's three icons in lost and found until I fixed it locally a minute ago
<JontheEchidna> "Device Actions" could go inside "Removable Devices"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your desktop is the suck :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/OWHxXkp.html
<apachelogger> also, please note how my u1 kio slave is made to override all and any icon ^^
<lex79> lol
<txwikinger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100527/KDE
<txwikinger> Maybe someone could add this link to the title
<txwikinger> ScottK ? ^^
<apachelogger> txwikinger: title?
<txwikinger> topic
<txwikinger> whatever
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you can do that ^^
<txwikinger> oh ok
<apachelogger> though #kubuntu-bugs might be the better place *shrug*
* txwikinger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges | Kubuntu Bug Hug Day - 27 May 2010 - http://bit.ly/aRb0J5
 * ScottK gives txwikinger a motivational whack in the head to encourage more "do it yourself".
<txwikinger> ScottK: Thanks ... did not know I have so much power :)
<shtylman> what is bug hug day about?
<shtylman> triaging the bugs?
<ScottK> Yes or even better fixing them if someone appropriate to the task is around.
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> Today they are generally just about triaging, but back in the day it was all about getting stuff fixed.
<ScottK> persia can provide details.
<alteroo> nixternal: ping-a-lot
<nixternal> alteroo: yo yo
<ScottK> OK, I've got the whisky (note the correct spelling Riddell), so now time to mess with conffile renaming in preinst.
<alteroo> nixternal: Hallo :)
<nixternal> howdy
 * JontheEchidna couldn't get his Fringe DVD to work with Linux and had to use Windows :(
<nixternal> DVDs are evil!
<nixternal> I am trying out netbook os'....just finished messing around with meego for a couple of hours
<nixternal> sad that it doesn't do qt4 any justice at all...cool idea, but it uses all gtk apps
<nixternal> maybe when they port all of those crappy apps, it might be decent
 * ScottK thinks there's already a perfectly nice netbook distro built on Qt4 around.
<txwikinger> Does KNR work well with Lenovo S10-3t?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> What kind of wifi an video?
<ScottK> txwikinger: ^^
<txwikinger> it's the one with the multi-touch touchscreen
<txwikinger> video is N450
<txwikinger> i.e.. Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3150
<txwikinger> no idea about wifi ScottK.. but I think the N450 has everything on one chip
<ScottK> AFAIK there's currenlty no multi-touch under X.
<ScottK> Other than that and assuming it have suitable wifi with linux support it should be oK.
<ScottK> Netbook U/I was designed with touchscreen in mind, but I don't know anyone who's actually tried it.
<txwikinger> isn't iPad running on X?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Can we get http://gadgetmix.com/index/kubuntu-netbook-review/ mentioned in the review section of the web site?
<jussi> ScottK: nice review. sad that the firefox install didnt work for them
<txwikinger> Maybe I should rather get the Dell mini 10
<ScottK> txwikinger: If you do, get the 10v, not the 10.
<txwikinger> what is the difference ScottK?
<ScottK> The 10 requires proprietary video drivers that, AFAIK, are only available for Jaunty.
<txwikinger> well here in Canada they call them differently I believe
<txwikinger> it is the mini 10 and the new mini 10
<ScottK> OK.  Just make sure you get the one that doesn't have the poulsbo graphics.
<txwikinger> No intel integrated
<txwikinger> it has the N450 chip
<txwikinger> I doubt that was available for jaunty
<txwikinger> Man I hate those sales websites
<jussi> txwikinger: as do we all... :D
<txwikinger> jussi: hehe
<txwikinger> ScottK: it is called mini 10 (1012) in US
 * apachelogger is reaching a major annoyance level with that no-resource-agents issue
<Riddell> ooh agateau patching rekonq
<agateau> Riddell: don't tell anyone :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we dont have gluon for maverick right? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well i cant find any
<shadeslayer> !find gluon maverick
<ubottu> Package/file gluon does not exist in maverick
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be in the archive
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep,only lucid package and that too in the ppa
<shadeslayer> i want to get kdegames working in the next hour.. ::
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw how do i dget a package from a private ppa?
<Riddell> probably best to just download through a browser
<shadeslayer> Riddell: power outage :P
<shadeslayer> persia: btw i figured out why i couldt chroot into my 10.04 install from a 9.10 CD,i had a 64 bit install,the cd was 32 bit :P
<effie_jayx> o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to package gluon and python twisted to get kdegames working,twisted is still not working as it should be..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wait... its working now :P
<shadeslayer> python-twisted is go... moving to gluon :D
<Riddell> go go twisted!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so how do i dget from a private ppa :P
<Riddell> just download through the browser
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<SandGorgon> on KDE 4.4, what applications use Phonon ? Do applications like Skype, Flash and VLC use Phonon ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like you want the 0.70.0 gluon release from http://gluon.gamingfreedom.org/node/26 and the packaging from quintasan https://edge.launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> SandGorgon: none of those apps use phonon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so will we be uploading to main?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we'll upload to universe and do a main inclusion report
<shadeslayer> okies..
 * shadeslayer wonders how long before theres another power outage...
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whee.. more fun.. maverick does not have libopenal-dev
<shadeslayer> needed to compile gluon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that in quintasan's PPA?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no its in lucid archives
<shadeslayer> !find libopenal-dev
<ubottu> Found: libopenal-dev
<shadeslayer> !info libopenal-dev
<ubottu> libopenal-dev (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.11.753-1 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<shadeslayer> so we need that in maverick first :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its in debian experimental
<shadeslayer> s/experimental/unstable
<shadeslayer> http://packages.debian.org/sid/libopenal-dev
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 583735 is in sru mode
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583735 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu Maverick) "Akonadi self-test comes up if startup takes too long" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583735
<apachelogger> waiting in lucid-proposed
<apachelogger> hoping it fixes at least the timeout cause
 * apachelogger goes back to writing his thinking aloud test report
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bah... its a older version...
<shadeslayer> we have 1.12 in lucid,sid has 1.9
<shadeslayer> !find libopenal-dev maverick
<ubottu> Found: libopenal-dev
<shadeslayer> !info libopenal-dev maverick
<ubottu> libopenal-dev (source: openal-soft): Software implementation of the OpenAL API (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.12.854-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 20 kB, installed size 140 kB
<shadeslayer> doh... universe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> so gluon and libopenal-dev will be main packages..... 
<Riddell> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shadeslayer> Riddell: since gluon depends on libopenal-dev which is in universe,so will gluon be in universe as well?
<Riddell> apachelogger: patch added to the bug, however I don't know how functional ubuntu-sru is these days, there's quite a backlog
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we'll need to do a MIR for openal too
<shadeslayer> MIR ?
<Riddell> main inclusion report
<shadeslayer> oh ok.. 
<shadeslayer> ill do one then :)
<Riddell> well let's get it packaged and working first, then care about main inclusion
<rbelem> Riddell, which kde version will we have for maverick? 4.5?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes, 4.5.1 
<rbelem> cool! :-)
<rbelem> i resolved the plasma-mobile not finding the qtdeclarative, but it needs newer version of plasma
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well i checked all the security vulnerabilities... nothing there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: phew
<Riddell> hmm, lots of overwrite errors upgrading to 4.5 beta
 * Riddell fixers
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have packages of 4.5 beta?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes although untested (as I just noted), do you want access?
<rbelem> Riddell, yep :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: what's your lpid?
<Riddell> launchpad id
<rbelem> Riddell, rbelem 
<Riddell> rbelem: added you to ~kubuntu-ninjas, details of PPA at https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<rbelem> cool!
<Riddell> rbelem: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging has status 
<Riddell> it's incomplete currently
<rbelem> Riddell, thank you very much
<apachelogger> Riddell: kthx
<Riddell> apachelogger: poking jdong may help with SRUs I hear
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/586324
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586324 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "[MIR]libopenal-dev" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you Thoroughly go through UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements?
<Riddell> your bug needs "a confirmation that you checked the requirements carefully"
<Riddell> also Subscribe ubuntu-mir
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes,i did go through it,it seems to meet all requirements
<Riddell> then say so on the bug :)
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> added a description as well :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now the long wait :P
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you can finish the packaging of kdegames in the mean time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ill have to compile locally :D
<Riddell> locally and in ninjas PPA
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i could just change the component of libopenal and push it to the ninja ppa
<shadeslayer> for maverick..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do you mean component?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i mean the universe part..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: PPAs don't care about main/universe, it's all the same to them
<Riddell> so if libopenal is in ubuntu maverick universe the PPA will pick that up if gluon needs it
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> so i need to just use universe in my chroot
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> you shouldn't upload kdegames built with universe things to the PPA, though
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why not?
<JontheEchidna> because we're testing things for a main-only archive in that PPA
<JontheEchidna> We couldn't release a kdegames + universe using the PPA packages
<JontheEchidna> Unless we could get turbo-MIRs or something...
<Riddell> I don't follow, we're testing packages for upload to maverick, we want the new dependencies to be in our maverick package, it'll mean some delay to upload for the MIR but that's the process and it's better than not packaging it
<JontheEchidna> Waiting for an MIR would probably delay the release of beta1 past the next beta
<JontheEchidna> If we did this for all of our packages that still have universe optional build-deps (which there are quite a few of) we'd never get a release in a sane amount of time
<JontheEchidna> And there's no harm of coming back to the optional build-deps post-beta anyways
<Riddell> we have packages with missing build-deps?  that doesn't sound good
<Riddell> it's the start of the cycle, now is the time to get the build-deps sorted
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will have to file a MIR for libglew1.5-dev as well
<JontheEchidna> users will start complaining about us being very slow, when we could easily release packages that maintain the status quo, and work on improving them after the upstream beta release
<JontheEchidna> (by post beta, I meant post KDE-beta-1
<Riddell> it's maverick, nobody's using maverick
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: checkout #ubuntu+1 :P
<shadeslayer> all of them use maverick xD
<Riddell> crazy people
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/CXAzLe1t
<shadeslayer> gluon failed..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I expect you need to edit a .install file in debian/
<Riddell> then run  dh_install --list-missing  until it succeeds
<Riddell> then   debuild -nc  to rerun the packaging
<shadeslayer> yeah im checking 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah i think what the error means is that there  is no debian/tmp/usr/lib/libGluonCreator.so.0.60.0 file
<shadeslayer> so ill remove that entry from the install file
<Riddell> I expect the file is there with a different number
<shadeslayer> ah.. 0.70 you mean
<yuriy> hug day eh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um got a small problem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/DCiYGeG7
<shadeslayer> Riddell: line 30-35 ive put in gluoncreator.install
<shadeslayer> is that fine?
<shadeslayer> and i dont know where to put lines 36 onwards
<shadeslayer> ill be back in half an hour.. need a break from this :P
<yuriy> where is the canned response for "we are not tracking bugs in kubuntu anymore"?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses
<yuriy> oh nice
<yuriy> invalid? i thought it was won't fix
<JontheEchidna> invalid == not our bug in this case. It may very well be fixed by upstream
<JontheEchidna> for bugs anyway. Won't fix might be well-suited for wishlist items
<Riddell> all these insy winsy packages makes kdebase-workspace take ages to compile
<shadeslayer> wow.. im the only one left...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we're still here
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what did your think of the pastebin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no i meant with the packaging :P
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> everything else is done :P
<Riddell> if the ones I've tested are anything to go by some of the maverick packages need fixes
<Riddell> lucid still needs bits done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw we have daily ISO builds now
<Riddell> and Quintasan has kdebase to do
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Oh, did you see yesterday about the ABI compatibility issues in kdelibs?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I did, any resolution?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Not as of yet, no
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think I need to either email ervin or file a bug for persistency
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does Debian know?
<Riddell> dunno if they've started but might be good to tell them
<JontheEchidna> just told 'em
<JontheEchidna> though I think pinotree was there in #kde-devel during the discussion yesterday
<rgreening> lex79: hey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: JontheEchidna http://pastebin.com/yrBqazt0
<shadeslayer> thats gluon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you find homes for all those files?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not all...
<shadeslayer> im looking at them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: most of the missing are in usr/lib and usr/share/icons
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/brYtFCYi Riddell 
<shadeslayer> no idea where to put them :P
<shadeslayer> and we have these install files : http://pastebin.com/3bB8K6SC
<rgreening> kde released newer akonadi and soprano requirements for kde 4.5. Did we upload those?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all the files with creator in their name can go in gluoncreator.install
<shadeslayer> ok
<rgreening> akonado 1.3.80 (new tarball last night)
<Riddell> usr/lib/gluon/ will be plugins probably fine in libgluoncore0
<Riddell> and maybe gluonplayer needs a package to itself
<rgreening> soprano 2.4.63 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok so add a control file entry?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: might be worth checking with leinir
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doing that :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hes afk
<shadeslayer> rgreening: lol... akonado
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do as I suggest above for now then
<rgreening> Riddell: just checked the in ninja PPA, both akanadi and soprano need updating
<rgreening> newer releases in ktown
<shadeslayer> okies
<Riddell> rgreening: are you volunteering? :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<jjesse> thats what i heard
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll try and do it in short order.
<rgreening> Riddell: so, with a new tarball, for akonadi, the tar may be the same name, so I should name with a 1.3.80a or something?
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, there's an update to the 1.3.80 one?
<Riddell> where did you see that?
<rgreening> lex79: kdelibs needs updating.... can we chat
<rgreening> Riddell: kde-packagers list I believe
<Riddell> rgreening: well you can delete the one in the PPA and upload with the same version no
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, so the source tbz will get removed when I delete?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes (although might have to wait an hour)
<rgreening> I didn't think that was necessarily the case, but I'll believe you. ok. :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: usr/bin/gluonplayer in a seprate install file?
<rgreening> hah
<yuriy> txwikinger: no email announcement of the bug day?
<txwikinger> yuriy: Sorry.. I announced it at so many places, I forgot e-mail lists last night
<Riddell> still plenty time to announce
<txwikinger> however, there were some e-mails pointing to the ubuntu hug day webpage, which in turn points to our
<rgreening> Riddell: kdelibs is not completely done I believe. lex79 had some patches which needed fixing (currently disabled) and I believe there's some list-missing stuff that should be in seperate packages (though Im no expert here on the libs stuff). Care to take a peek?
<rgreening> at least last time I checked...
<txwikinger> which mailinglists should I choose?
<Riddell> rgreening: busy fixing kdebase-workspace currently
<rgreening> ok. Ill work on akonadi and soprano
<yuriy> txwikinger: i just saw the blog, where else do you announce it?
<txwikinger> several IRC channels in the topic
<yuriy> oh
<dantti> Riddell: do you think there is a problem to call the debconf lib as libdebconf-kde? since using kdelibs reduces some of my work :P
<yuriy> txwikinger: looks like last time (July 2008! woo!) I sent it to kubuntu-devel, kubuntu-users, kubuntu-de, ubuntu-bugsquad, ubuntu-devel-discuss, and ubuntu-news-team
<yuriy> that looks a little overkill
<txwikinger> yeah.. I think the news team is too late
<txwikinger> next time I will be hopefully earlier.. I have already prepared everything to just push the button :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea what i should put in depends?
<txwikinger> then I will send it to the news team too
<shadeslayer> ive put Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libgluoncore0
<yuriy> txwikinger: looks like the Ubuntu ones now just go to ubuntu-bugsquad and ubuntu-bugcontrol 
<txwikinger> yeah.. and we can add a couple of kubuntu lists.. that seems ok
<Riddell> dantti: I don't see an issue with that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: depends for what?
<dantti> k, I don't think anything other than a kde thing would use that lib
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gluonplayer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just shlibs and misc should be fine, shlibs will find what it needs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok,but leinir is back.. so i might be able to catch him :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what about /usr/bin/gluonplayer
<shadeslayer> make a seprate install file?
 * shadeslayer wonders what the changelog will look like with so much addition
<Riddell> shadeslayer: /usr/bin/gluonplayer goes in the gluonplayer package you're making, it'll need a new .install file made
 * yuriy hugs txwikinger 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one more thing,i dont have to specifiy anything else for gluonplayer except the entry in debian/control and debian/gluonplayer.install right?
<shadeslayer> and btw the rules file has dh --with-lde
<shadeslayer> *kde
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, akonadi seems to be ok. Just checked diff on tars and we are good. Soprano definately needs an update though, as we have a snapshot.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what about rules ? do i leave it to the new format or should i use pkg-kde-tools scripts
<Riddell> shadeslayer: leave it as it is
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... seems they released 2.4.63, but 2.4.64 is what is required.. so we are ok, as the snapshot is 2.4.63+ (basically what 2.4.64 will be. Strange they didn't release 2.4.64
<rgreening> oh well... I'll look at kdelibs now.
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, strange (soprano releasing but not releasing enough)
<rgreening> yeah, the comment on the thread was ldelibs requires 2.4.63+ and they release 2.4.63
<rgreening> kdelibs even
<rgreening> it actually requires 2.4.64
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/mXtzsB1d
<rgreening> Riddell: I just e-mailed the list. 
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: grovy
<apachelogger> freeflying: the unicorn on the second hand of the clock is freaking awesome, way to cool how it actually seems to run on the frame of the clock ^^+
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's some lintian warnings that could be fixed easily
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok which ones do you want me to fix?
<Riddell> out-of-date-standards-version non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink wrong-section-according-to-package-name
<Riddell> usr/lib/libGluonCreator.so should go in libgluon-dev
<Riddell> this kdebase-workspace update is troublesome, needs rebuilds of kdevelop and lancelot
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that came from the merge
<Riddell> think I've got all the replaces in place now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: building in chroot :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw what do i do with wrong-section-according-to-package-name
<shadeslayer> Section is devel in control file
<shadeslayer> should i change it to kde?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should be libdevel I think
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> building :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: W: gluoncreator: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libGluonAudio0.70.0 libGluonCore0.70.0 libGluonCreator0.70.0 libGluonEngine0.70.0 libGluonGraphics0.70.0 libGluonInput0.70.0
<shadeslayer> all the other lintian warnings are gone
<shadeslayer> well.. the ones which say manpages not installed are there too
<Riddell> just ignore
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> agateau: "You can enable double menus" why would you ever want that?
<agateau> Riddell: for debugging purposes
<Riddell> agateau: I wonder if "Applications we Have to Test" should list tested on both KDE and Gnome
<agateau> Riddell: to ensure the global menubar is correctly displaying all menus
<agateau> Riddell: not sure, I somewhat hijacked the Ubuntu Desktop page
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploading to ninja ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your power grows!
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mind and tell quintaisan when he turns up, he was packaging it up to now so should know about developments
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i talked to leinir 
<shadeslayer> he gave me a dep pdf.. and some git developemts
<shadeslayer> *developments
<shadeslayer> like how gluon now has libgluonplayer and other gluon packages
<Riddell> sounds scary
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i just installed the locally created debs...
<Mamarok> what's the name of the app again to report bugs? Can't remember that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/85SyRC0B
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ubuntu-bug?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: np
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol.. circular deps
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/LJNMZWCX
<Riddell> "libgluoncore0 depends on gluoncreator; however:" hmm that looks wrong
<Riddell> maybe those plugin libraries should go in libgluoncore0
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i forgot to add more chnagelog entries
<shadeslayer> this is bad...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: checkout http://leinir.dk/gluon/gluon-packages.pdf
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that helps with where some of those plugin libraries should be installed 
<Riddell> libgluon_component_textrenderer.so alongside gluongraphics
<rgreening> Riddell: new kdelibs uploaded to PPA for maverick.
<Riddell> rgreening: what's new?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok 
<rgreening> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440453/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all the next ones too? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try it and see if it works :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: branch this : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/gluon/ubuntu : :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: building :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw 21:06 < leinir> gluonengine shouldn't be depending on creator
<shadeslayer> i dont think we did that..
<Riddell> have a look at the .deb
<shadeslayer>  gluonengine depends on gluoncreator; however:
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, libgluoncore0, libgluonaudio0, libgluongraphics0, libgluoninput0
<shadeslayer> for gluonengine
<Riddell> you don't need all those libs in that Depends line, shlibs will magically add those
<Riddell> and presumably something in gluonengine links against something in gluoncreator and shlibs is doing its magic in adding the depends
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i didnt add those lines,they were as is
<Riddell> remove them then
<Riddell> rgreening: kdelibs broke :(
<rgreening> Yeah, I know. working on it now
<rgreening> patch 19 applied, breaks finding pthread.. Im not even sure patch 19 is really required.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libgluoninput has a dep on libgluoncore0
<rgreening> Riddell: can you look at that patch and see why in gods name they remove the CMAKE_PTHREAD_INIT portion? Thats what's require to find pthreads
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i remove that too?
<rgreening> I think we can safely disable the patch going forward anyway.
 * shadeslayer fights with gluon
<Riddell> rgreening: it's probably for some debian weirdness on kfreebsdhurd or whatever, it can go
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes remove that too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gluoncreator has a dep on gluonengine
<shadeslayer> should i remove that?
<shadeslayer> ( probably not according to the pdf )
<shadeslayer> i think we need to add a dep on gluoncore in gluonengine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same thing
<rgreening> Riddell: also, can you look at patch 23. It causes the build fail for KUPnP in solid. I think it can go too.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/E3TnMF8Y
<shadeslayer> rgreening: can you help us with gluon? :P
<shadeslayer> been working on it for 3 hours!
<rgreening> shadeslayer: sure, as soon as I get kdelibs done
<shadeslayer> rgreening: hehe.. how long till thats done?
<rgreening> 20min? or so
<shadeslayer> rgreening: awesome... im taking a break from this then !
<binarylooks> rbelem: any new solutions for QML by any chance?
<rbelem> binarylooks, yep
<binarylooks> uuuuhh, excitment abounds plenty
<rbelem> binarylooks, i manage to fix the build
<rbelem> but it needs a newer version of plasma lib
<binarylooks> I see, the way I understood recent chatter, kde 4.5 means rebuilding all kde apps, so still can take some time?
<binarylooks> rbelem: I suppose it would be suicide to just compile and nstall plasmalibs from trunk ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about we put gluonengine before creator?
<rbelem> binarylooks, i think it will work with kde 4.5 beta
<binarylooks> rbelem: thats good nice.
<binarylooks> s/nice/news
<rgreening> Riddell: new kdelibs uploaded, should build fine this time
<rgreening> shadeslayer: so, whats the gluon issue
<shadeslayer> rgreening: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/E3TnMF8Y
<shadeslayer> rgreening: seems to be circular deps
<shadeslayer> im building it again with some changes in the control file
<rgreening> k
<shadeslayer> rgreening: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/gluon/ubuntu/files
<shadeslayer> hold on ill just update it with the latest files
<shadeslayer> rgreening: new files are up
<shadeslayer> rgreening: and the new control file doesnt help either
<rgreening> shadeslayer: so, does the package work in lucid?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: no package for lucid :)
<shadeslayer> ( officialy
<rgreening> shadeslayer: it's in PPA kubuntu-beta
<rgreening> shadeslayer: is that what you built on?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: no
<shadeslayer> rgreening: i built it on Quinstans ppa
<shadeslayer> oh wow...
<shadeslayer> works in lucid
<rgreening> shadeslayer: take the lucid one and convert to source format 3.0. see if it works under maverick. then add any changes not covered by that one.
<shadeslayer> rgreening: thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> then upload away. we should get that into the archive then. Riddell ^
<shadeslayer> we wasted 4 hours on this :P
<shadeslayer> just to find.. the beta ppa \o/
<rgreening> nothing is a waste if you learn from it :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: true
<shadeslayer> checkout http://ur1.ca/03v5a
<rbelem> binarylooks, i'm leaving for lunch now. i will finish the package for plasma mobile this afternoon
 * rbelem goes away
<binarylooks> thanks many much a lot :-)
<ejat> shadeslayer, c00l
<shadeslayer> ejat: i know :D
<ejat> new theme ? 
<shadeslayer> dunno which kde version though
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> kde sc ? 
<shadeslayer> ejat: its not my desktop :P
<ejat> owh .. i tought its yours .. 
<shadeslayer> ejat: ive asked the guy who did the screenshot.. lets see
<shadeslayer> ejat: thats trunk :P
<ejat> owh .. really .. already in trunk ? for next release ? 
<ejat> :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: Riddell http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/G8Ph47nU
<shadeslayer> rgreening: oh and i get overwrite errors with the packages
<shadeslayer> rgreening: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/9rTBv4rK
<shadeslayer> rgreening: ideas?
<rgreening> shadeslayer: did some of the files change between .install files?
<lex79> rgreening: I disabled 19_ and 23_ patches for a reason eh.... :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: i just copied the debian folder from the ppa
<rgreening> lex79: yeah... I had work arounds for each of them
<rgreening> lex79: but upon forther looking, I dont think they should be applied at all anymore
<lex79> but now you disabled again?
<rgreening> yeah. they should not be used at all
<lex79> I know... :)
<rgreening> I wasn't sure before, which is why I worked around them
<lex79> ah ok
<rgreening> Oh, and kubuntu_06 is updated and working again
<rgreening> so, no TODO anymore :)
<lex79> did you try if you can mount partition?
<lex79> *partitions
<rgreening> Im not running the new one yet, but I am reasonably certain the patch is CORRECT :)
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> feel free to try it out once it finishes building
<rgreening> shadeslayer: did you have the old one installed you were working on? 
<lex79> rgreening: btw no need to update akonadi to the ppa, Riddell should just grab the new tar from ktown
<lex79> akonadi now is alzo in bzr
<shadeslayer> rgreening: i removed it and then tried reinstalling,no go
<rgreening> shadeslayer: can you try from a vm or otherwise clean install?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: hmm.. ill have to set up a new vm..
<rgreening> lex79: yeah, I checked and we are ok with akonadi and soprano
<shadeslayer> rgreening: can you try installing the debs?
<shadeslayer> ill publish them online...
<rgreening> shadeslayer: not at the moment. no maverick vm available, will have to dl iso
<rgreening> lex79: ok, so Maverick and Lucid kdelibs updated
<shadeslayer> rgreening: how about a chroot?
<shadeslayer> im giving up then,kdegames can compile without gluon :P
<rgreening> shadeslayer: I may be able to test from a pbuilder instance shortly... let me know when the debs are published
<rgreening> never give up :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: ill mail you the debs.. 
<rgreening> shadeslayer: I think it may be that you never bumped the ubuntu1 to ubuntu2~ppa1 or similar. the version being installed is technically older than one of the packages already installed. Also, maybe a missing dep to force packages to change together to same rev.
<rgreening> shadeslayer: I'll look over the debs when you sned them
<shadeslayer> rgreening: yeah im uploading them :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: mail sent
<shadeslayer> well gmail still says sending :P
<rgreening> lol
<shadeslayer> rgreening: :D
<lex79> JontheEchidna: what we decided? can we upload the beta when we'll finish or wait the fix for ABI compatibility issues?
<JontheEchidna> we definitely want to wait
<JontheEchidna> or else we break kdepim + universe apps
<lex79> wait sounds good then :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: did you get them debs?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: same thing with version bump
<shadeslayer> lex79: how long before we release beta to the hungry users?
<lex79> we'll release when KDE team will fix the ABI issue...
<lex79> dunno when
<lex79> we have no rush btw ;)
<shadeslayer> heh.. people are already asking for beta 1 :P
<apachelogger> fregl: http://ubuntuone.com/p/5Ht/
<apachelogger> no clue what that is ^^
 * shadeslayer wonders if that means apachelogger has succeded in making ubuntu one work with kde
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it did not work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did not work?
<apachelogger> u1 with kde?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean the link you posted?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. no i dont think so..
<apachelogger> I mean whatever you meant
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well the link does work,just checked,what i meant was if dolphin had ubuntu one integration
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that applicationmenu stuff upstream?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would it need that
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ok you used the web frontend?
 * apachelogger does not follow
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> rgreening: so... im still waiting :P
<shadeslayer> hehe.. im really tired of gluon now.. might just as well just package kdegames without it for now and uploade
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, just pass it off to someone else then.
<ScottK> It's better to take a little longer and do it right.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the problem is that everything gets built,but we have overwrite errors
<shadeslayer> when installing
<ScottK> Then if everything is where it should be, you need to add replaces.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: replaces?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this is the first package for maverick btw :)
<ScottK> If foo overwrites files in bar, then foo needs "Replaces: bar (<< version) in debian/control to make that OK where version is the version where the files moved.
<ScottK> What is doing the overwriting and what is getting overwritten?
<shadeslayer> YES!!!!!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i didnt do that though :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploading gluon in a few mins
<shadeslayer> rgreening: nevermind the debs,theyre perfect :P
<apachelogger> \o/ arch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any idea why debuild -S -sa tries to sign the files with a  root key? 
<shadeslayer> i copied the files from /var/chroot ...
<shadeslayer> i get gpg: skipped "root <root@kubuntu.org>": secret key not available
<debfx> shadeslayer: you can pass -k<key id> to debuild
<debfx> by default it should use the mail adress from the last changelog entry
<shadeslayer> uploading gluon :D
<shadeslayer> booo... http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/qfrypmSe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> ive installed the debs locally but still
<txwikinger> how do I explain to pbuilder that it should also use universe?
<jussi> txwikinger: I may be wrong, but I thin there is a pbuilderrc file somewhere which specifies it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: just specify in pbuilderrc :)
<jussi> Its been a good while since I packaged stuff
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: here have a cookie http://pastebin.com/LBxNxMqg
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: see line 18 :)
<shadeslayer> ok anyone up for packaging gluon?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yep.. I just copied that line :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: are you free?
<shadeslayer> i hate libraries...
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: thanks .. that did half of it... the other half was that I had to re-create the pbuilder base
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: about time you showed up!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
 * shadeslayer will never be this happy on seeing Quintasan 
<Quintasan> the hell?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have access to the ninja ppa?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ive been working on gluon for 4 hours!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://wklej.org/id/341117/  <---- why the hell this may cause FTBFS
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why? we already have a package for 0.70
<shadeslayer> still doesnt install properly
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not for maverick
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: not ftbfs, applications compiled against KDE 4.4 that have settings dialogs won't run with kdelibs from 4.5
<JontheEchidna> or may run, but crash with a symbol lookup error when you try to access the settings
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: so what do I need to change in order to have our patch working once again?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: check the ninja ppa for 0.70.0-0ubuntu2~ppa2 itll arrive shortly
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: our patch?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: this is microblogging patch which was written by someone :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: then please find the reason why it isnt detected by kdegames..
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what does that have to do with ABI issues in kdelibs? O_o
<JontheEchidna> are you sure that's the cause of the FTBFS?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hgnh, kdeplasma-addons 4.4.3 WONT compile with this patch applied
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, konversation opened up the wrong link when I clicked on yours :D
<JontheEchidna> could be a rekonq bug
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://wklej.org/id/341122/  <---- tail -n 150 of BUILDLOG
<shadeslayer> dont blame it on rekonq :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why should kdegames look for gluon?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the error that caused the failure isn't in that log. It's further up
<lex79> Quintasan: kdeplasma-addon 4.4.3 is already in archive
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because its a optional dep
<Quintasan> lex79: I know, but we need that patch anways?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/qfrypmSe
<lex79> dunno
<lex79> :D
<Quintasan> well without ?
<Quintasan> it's on TODO list
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you add libgluon-dev to build-deps?
<lex79> Quintasan: what about kdebase? are you doing it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats just the output of cmake ..
<Quintasan> lex79: yes I was waiting for libs, then I decided to go to bed, let me try it now
<lex79> Quintasan: you have to remove kinfocenter from kdebase
<lex79> now it's in -workspace
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and i installed the gluon debs
<lex79> JontheEchidna: what's new at UDS about kubuntu-developer team? now is it possible upload all KDE's packages? :D
<JontheEchidna> lex79: cjwatson said it was on his todo
<lex79> JontheEchidna: and for KDE Universe stuff?
<lex79> I mean all packages that depends on kdelibs or Qt...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: we reached an agreement that MOTUs will not be rejected just because the work only on KDE, as long as they participate in MOTU-ly activities
<lex79> ;)
<lex79> oh good
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you need to have em in build-depends of kdegames
<JontheEchidna> such as FTBFS fixing, package maintenance, participation in the #ubuntu-motu channel
<shadeslayer> whoa.. kdelibs takes 2 hours to build?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I got kdevelop and kdevplatform merged: Bug #586456 and Bug #586463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586456 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu) "kdevplatform 1.0.0-1: new changes from Debian unstable kdevplatform_1.0.0-1 require merging" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586463 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "kdevelop 4.0.0-2: new changes from Debian unstable kdevelop_4.0.0-2 require merging" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586463
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: let me get kdebase to ppa and then I'll look into gluon
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why don't you just do it in a pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thanks... ~ppa2 is in the ppa :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do what in a pbuilder?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: building kdegames
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well Riddell told me to use a chroot and the pbuilder gets destroyed on logout
<shadeslayer> i was using pbuilder earlier
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan is using pbuilder all the time
<Quintasan> too lazy to set up a sbuild
<shadeslayer> and the fact that ill have to download all the packages again :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: first of all, no need for separate gluonplayer package
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: leinir said that we need to have a seprate package
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: set up an apt-mirror
<Quintasan> huh? he is quick to change his opinion
<Quintasan> well
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hmmm will work on that after the exams :)
<Quintasan> let me check those changes and merge them to bzr
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ill be back after 2 hours or so ( if theres no power outage )
<Quintasan> lex79: should I build against Qt 4.7?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: have fun with gluon :P
<lex79> Quintasan: against Qt 4.7 ~git in ppa, see the version number in the ppa
<lex79> and libphon-dev is 4:4.7.0really4.4.1
<Quintasan> lex79: okay, testbuilding and uploading
<lex79> kk
<lex79> I can't build kdesdk :(
<lex79> libdirectfb-1.2-9: Conflicts: libdirectfb-1.2-0 but 1.2.8-5ubuntu2 is to be installed.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hey
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: looks like kdenetwork failed in PPA
<rgreening> you looking into that?
<debfx> lex79: what package pulls in libdirectfb-1.2-0?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: my kmail broke so I didn't see
<rgreening> np
<JontheEchidna> looking in to it
<rgreening> you been notified by rg-mail now :)
<rgreening> ha
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> rekonq doesn't handle https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1758225/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdenetwork_4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz very well
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> wtf, that was the first thing I removed from the .install file :/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: dh_install failed on some missing file in kget4
<rgreening> lol
<lex79> debfx: libx11-dev depends on libdirectfb
<Quintasan> lex79: how do I need to name the orig tar bz2 tarball? debuild keeps creating a tar.gz one
<rgreening> Quintasan: for gluon? gluon_0.70.0.orig.tar.gz
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm asking about kdebase
<Quintasan> I have kdebase_4.4.80.orig.tar.bz2
<lex79> Quintasan: did you switch to source format 3.0?
<Quintasan> lex79: yeah
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: is the version right in debian/changelog?
<Quintasan> 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<rgreening> and the kdebase dir is kdebase-4.4.80
<lex79> Quintasan: uhm, do you have debian/source directory?
<rgreening> Quintasan: a tar.gz file will get created instead of a .diff.gz btw
<Quintasan> lex79: of course :D
<JontheEchidna> you should have a .dsc, debian.tar.gz and orig.tar.bz2
<rgreening> exactly as JontheEchidna says
<debfx> lex79: are you sure?
<lex79> debfx: nope, I'm checking :P
<Quintasan> oh, awesome
<Quintasan> it works now
<Quintasan> automagically fixed
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I found the problem in kdeplasma-addons patch http://wklej.org/id/341162/
<Quintasan> however
<Quintasan> that line is declarated only one time in this file >_<
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what's on line 141 of the patched file?
<Quintasan> QGraphicsWidget *m_graphicsWidget;
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: could you paste the whole patched file?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wait a moment
<Quintasan> I think it's already there
<Quintasan> yeah
<rgreening> Quintasan: src format 3.0 applies the patches. you need to quilt pop -a to see the pristine src
<rgreening> when you debuild -S it applies the patches and leaves them applied.
<rgreening> messed with my head at first.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdenetwork hates you. ftbfs: kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: libakonadi-contact4 (= 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa4) but it is not going to be installed
<JontheEchidna> FFFFFFUUUUU-
<JontheEchidna> probably just archive skew
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> so retry?
<JontheEchidna> once the latest kdepimlibs is published, I suppose
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: was published 7 hrs ago 
<JontheEchidna> :S
<JontheEchidna> then kdepimlibs is fscked
<lex79> maybe kdepimlibs shoul rebuild against new tar of akonadi
<lex79> +d
<lex79> ah no, is already done
<Quintasan> was kappfinder moved somewhere?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think the issue is workspace
<rgreening> In pbuilder : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rgreening> results in : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rgreening>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed
<lex79> -workspace is ftbs in ppa
<rgreening> ah.. nvm 
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> patch works
<Quintasan> lex79: do we need kdebase very quickly? I won't be able to finish it today -> http://wklej.org/id/341183/
<Quintasan> besides my dad is already getting annoying
<lex79> no need I think
<Quintasan> well I'm going then, would be awesome if you could highlight me at some point and tell wth is with those symbols
<neversfelde> meh, kdeutils is still not ready and I am afraid, I have to sleep soon :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: poke
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you get around to making gluon work?
<shadeslayer> i guess hes gone
<shadeslayer> lex79: got some time?
<nixternal> hey, do we have 4.5 packages for lucid yet?
<nixternal> someone asked me while I was out and about today and I didn't know
<shadeslayer> nixternal: no :P
<nixternal> shadeslayer: any idea when we will? i have been afk pretty much all week working on stuff
<shadeslayer> nixternal: hehe.. well lex79 said not for another few days :)
<shadeslayer> kdenetwork still has issues..
<nixternal> ok, groovy..thanks for the update...now when people ask me on twitter I will know as well :)
<nixternal> fyi: our kde netbook remix > * I have tried in the past few days
<shadeslayer> nixternal: hehe.. same here :D
<nixternal> meego, chrome os, opensuse, arch, ubuntu (light w/ unity, moblin remix)
<shadeslayer> there goes kdebindings as well :P
<shadeslayer> nixternal: where did you get meego from?
<nixternal> after playing with my droid phone for the past month, i realized i would love for my netbook to have similar features
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/trunk/0.9.80.1.20100330.1/core/images/ ??
<jjesse> nixternal ubuntu 10.04 netbook beats plasma-netb ook any day of the week
<nixternal> thus far, choqok is the best linux twitter client there is, kopete > empathy any day of the week, banshee doesn't do daap worth a shit which makes it a useless client for me and I am sure many others (amarok does by the way)
<nixternal> jjesse: I highly disagree
<nixternal> it may be a tad bit faster, but the apps aren't that great
<jjesse> nixternal: well i use the kde apps as well, but ubuntu netbook + chrome = faster then kubutnu netbook for sme reason
<nixternal> i am still not a fan of the plasma-netbook interface yet, but app wise it is better
<nixternal> meego is probably the fastest I have tried yet
<nixternal> and probably has one of the nicer interfaces
<jjesse> is there an iso for meego?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/trunk/0.9.80.1.20100330.1/core/images/
<nixternal> Qt 4.6 SDK, BUT IT USES GTK APPS THAT SUCK!
<shadeslayer> jjesse: well this is better http://repo.meego.com/MeeGo/builds/trunk/
<jjesse> shadeslayer do i download the meego preview netbook core?
<nixternal> evolution for email, empathy for im, who knows what for twitter, banshee for music, chrome for internet
<nixternal> chrome is fine, but for some reason the one with meego is slow as all hell
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<nixternal> that has chromium, the other has chrome non-oss version
<nixternal> or non-free version
<shadeslayer> yeps :)
<nixternal> i like the Myzone interface, as it shows everything in one area
<nixternal> email, tasks, calendar, twitter, last.fm, and chat
<nixternal> jjesse: if you have a mini 10v, the mouse drivers are absolute garbage with meego
<Riddell> evening
<jjesse> http://meego.com/downloads/releases/netbook for the .img to download
<nixternal> also you have to do a special install for wifi drivers
<jjesse> nixternal i have a mini 9
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<maco> Riddell: good evening, jonathan!
<nixternal> howdy Riddell 
<jjesse> its wierd how much slower my buddies 10 responds vs. my mini 9
<nixternal> i want to try netbook 4.5...really interested in seeing where it is going, and i don't feel like building it
<nixternal> jjesse: yeah, my mini 10v is about as slow as one can get
<nixternal> I think my droid phone is faster
<nixternal> but my 10v has been killing hard drive after hard drive
<nixternal> wish it had bluetooth, but i won't complain since it was free...but it is helping me pinpoint where netbook editions are going right and wrong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we have gluon in the ppa but kdegames does not pick it up
<nixternal> overall, meego was a disappointment for me
<jjesse> nixternal on my buddies 10v i can see the screen actually referesh
<shadeslayer> nixternal: really?
<nixternal> i don't have that problem
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yeah, it is loaded with gtk apps, when there are qt/kde based apps that blow away the apps that are on there
<nixternal> amarok > banshee imho
<neversfelde> n800's maemo was a disappointment and I realized back in theses days, that it will last a long time until maemo/meego will be read for everyday use :)
<nixternal> kopete > empathy
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ah that way :)
<neversfelde> seems that it still needs some time
<nixternal> though I do like the empathy feature that will find people on the same network/LAN you are on
<rgreening> Riddell, ScottK, JontheEchidna: kde packages depending in phonon-backend-xine are broken due to libsdl1.2debian package requiring libdirectfb-1.2-9 for libsdl1.2debian-alsa, but Candidate: 1.2.10.0-3ubuntu1. 
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yeah, otherwise it is a damn good start for a really good netbook operating system
<rgreening> so our PPA is choked with builds that are all ftbfs
<shadeslayer> nixternal: i actually met Pankaj Kedia from Intel and he said that there were some improvements in the pipeline
<nixternal> shadeslayer: oh, I know there are, and I can't wait to see them honestly
<Riddell> rgreening: fooey
<shadeslayer> nixternal: and there was blog entry showing off a new gui or something
<rgreening> Riddell: ya. not sure, but I assume since we synced with debian, this must be an issue in debian as well
<nixternal> shadeslayer: newer than what was just released?
<debfx> vlc 1.1.0 rc and vlc phonon backend: https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/experimental :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: idk
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, I did my part and found what the issue was, care to see about resolving it? As I cannot upload SDL to main
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://www.blogsdna.com/10543/meego-1-0-for-netbooks-and-nokia-n900-now-available-for-download.htm
<nixternal> speaking of vlc, i was at a car show this week, and someone did an awesome ass multimedia thing for a custom car, it was Kubuntu + VLC + some fancy GPS app
<rgreening> and I have to eat sooninsh
<nixternal> though, you didn't know it was Kubuntu, because when it started it goes right into their app
<shadeslayer> nixternal: so how did you guess?
<shadeslayer> :P
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yeah, that is the current interface...quite nice actually
<lex79> Riddell: seems kdebingings in lucid needs the new version of pkg-kde-tools 
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yeah.. i can see that :P
<nixternal> shadeslayer: they guy saw my ubuntu hat and said, "Well this runs Kubuntu, I am guessing you have heard of that?"
<shadeslayer> nixternal: lol
<lex79> Riddell: I mean kdebindings backport
<nixternal> I should have asked, "What's Kubuntu?"
<shadeslayer> nixternal: hehe :)
<nixternal> I wanted to know more about their app, but the guy wouldn't/didn't go into details
<Riddell> debfx: does it work?
<lex79> Riddell: can we backport pkg-kde-tools or is dangerous? :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: it could potentially break all our packages :P
<shadeslayer> well.. thats worst case scenario anyway 
<Riddell> lex79: I guess it can be backported yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw i think we can safely ignore the gluon dep for kdegames... maybe release with beta 2? or if someone is willing to package gluon properly ill be too happy to put it as a dep in kdegames
<lex79> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: having problems with it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its in the ppa,it builds,it installs,kdegames doesnt pick it up
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you see if there's a new version? maybe it's too old for kdegames
<shadeslayer> lex79: 0.70.0 is latest alpha
<lex79> released when?
<shadeslayer> lex79: after that its git all the way
<shadeslayer> lex79: last month i think
<rgreening> shadeslayer: check the buildlog to see if it detected gluon
<rgreening> it may very well require a newer (possibly git) version.
<debfx> Riddell: it crashes from time to time
<shadeslayer> rgreening: btw the website doesnt say,im assuming this from the date the topic was set in #gluon
<shadeslayer> rgreening: hold on.. lemme get the logs,then i can show you a pastebin
<shadeslayer> Gluon Alpha 1 released on April 11
<shadeslayer> rgreening: lex79 http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/qfrypmSe
<lex79> shadeslayer: it will be just too old, we can wait the new version
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh what?
<lex79> alpha1 maybe is too old, we can wait the new version
<lex79> or try to packaging the git version ;)
<shadeslayer> ok.. so we wait for new version of gluon?
<shadeslayer> ill talk to leinir 
<rgreening> shadeslayer: we need a new gluon. shadeslayer/lex79, feel free to get a git snaphot and package it.
<shadeslayer> lex79: rgreening no!
<rgreening> ?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: the problem is in granatier
<shadeslayer> rgreening: can you join #gluon ?
<rgreening> whats the issue?
<rgreening> ok
<apachelogger> most interesting: stracing a small demo app on arch requires less than 350 open(), where the same app built on kubuntu requires >950
<apachelogger> that should be looked into 
<apachelogger> also for some reason on kubuntu it is built again libasound which seems a bit odd
<apachelogger> s/built again/linked against
<apachelogger> same for libqtgui as I just noticed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think you just need to set -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND when building kdegames
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill have a look
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so add  DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND  in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what would the cmake line be ? for just doing a simple cmake?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND ..
<rgreening> Riddell: forcing via hard deps when the cmake module uses an appropriate macro is bad form no?
<Riddell> rgreening: I think xine just needs a rebuild
<Riddell> let me try
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Parse error in command line argument: -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND
<rgreening> k
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND=true ..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same thing 
<Riddell> rgreening: looking at granatier/CMakeLists.txt that's what is required
<rgreening> I thought the macros was looking for a FindKAL.cmake file which should set the option?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/iDVvAPn7
<Riddell> rgreening: that only gets run if you manually define -DGRANATIER_USE_GLUON_SOUND_BACKEND http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdegames/granatier/CMakeLists.txt?revision=1078330&view=markup
<rgreening> hmm... okies
<rgreening> my bad
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/8U5ZBh0m  that's what I get if I take away the QUIET
<Riddell> so the question is why don't we have FindGluonCommon.cmake
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> or the KAL 
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> there's no such thing in the gluon source package
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you taking kdenetwork and uploading for lucid? It's one of a couple of remaining packages
<Riddell> so maybe the code in kdegames is too old
<Riddell> rgreening: I had started on kdenetwork before going out and then you got me distracted with xine :)
<rgreening> Riddell: xine === MORE important
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: uploading to ninjas?
<rgreening> ya
<shadeslayer> from #gluon : 02:58 < ahiemstra> shadeslayer: it will also need changes at the code level, as all classes have been renamed and moved into the  GluonAudio namespace
<JontheEchidna> I can't at the moment. I'm trying to get a printer working
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: np
<lex79> JontheEchidna: where's kdeplasma-addons? :)
<lex79> seems not in ninja
<JontheEchidna> really? :s
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll do kdenetwork
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so the code in kdegames is out of date and we can't use gluon after all, sigh
<neversfelde> kdeutils needs kdelirc removed and kremotecontroll added, sorry, I cannot finis it before monday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so upload without gluon?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes indeed.  at least we have a gluon package for developers who want it.  I'll fix kdegames in svn to not suggest use of gluon
<shadeslayer> okies..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i need  to update gluon package as well,missed the gluon player install file :P
<rgreening> Riddell: did that rebuild work?
<Riddell> rgreening: the one that's still going on?
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> lex79: could you sponsor it from bzr? revision 108, once it gets there
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=108&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 108 | Coolo: corrected Kalle's changes :-) Needed -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I../..
<Riddell> hard to tell, it's busy compiling and i don't want to ask it
<JontheEchidna> the internet here is suck
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> I though the internet was for p0rn
<Riddell> gosh, coolo and kalle, that's old school KDE
<Riddell> !ahem, inappropriate language
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Riddell has been on a child protection course tonight
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> its not the worst thing Ive seen here
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill add the python twisted dep though
<Riddell> revision 1131277
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1131277&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1131277
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ping
<rgreening> $ error: LD not found
<shadeslayer> nixternal: do you have a wget'able link for meego?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: :P
<Riddell> rgreening: xine rebuild did the truck, uploading now
<rgreening> wheee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: strangely gluonplayer does not need a .install file \o/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: um, I'm pretty sure it will
<neversfelde> so if someone wants to take over kdeutils, no problem. Some libs need a push from 4.0.0 to 4.5.0 in the install files. Otherwise I fill finish it after weekend
<Riddell> thanks neversfelde, we'll get it done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont know, dh_install --list-missing doesnt show anything
<lex79> JontheEchidna: done, also for lucid
<neversfelde> kk
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is it getting installed inside another package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: find debian -name gluonplayer 
<maco> rgreening: topposter!
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> whatcha talkin bout willus (maco)?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/SPY3BYLr
 * rgreening doesn't see me as top anything
<shadeslayer> anyone want a direct link to meego ? 
<shadeslayer> like a wget'able link
<maco> rgreening: you top-posted on the mailing list
<rgreening> oh, hmm, blarg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm
 * rgreening is so used to business communication where you reply with the points on top
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i took the packaging from kubuntu beta ppa
<shadeslayer> uploaded there by Quintasan 
<shadeslayer> added a gluon player entry in control file,and forgot the .install file :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so it's in the gluonengine package
<shadeslayer> i believe so yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably best to move it out of gluonengine and into gluonplayer
<Riddell> at least going by that pdf from leinir
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm ok,so i just have to make a gluonplayer.install file
<Riddell> and edit the gluonengine.install file
<Riddell> right, kdenetwork uploaded
<Riddell> xine uploaded
<Riddell> I need to sleep.  but we'll get this done for tomorrow!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same here :P
<shadeslayer> its 3.30 AM xD
<Riddell> hardcore
<Riddell> extra points for being on one of those weird +30m timezones :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: haha kdegames wont build :P
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/TdqvUhLD
<Riddell> what's in debian-changes-4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ?
<lex79> shadeslayer: you have to remove debian-changes-4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Riddell> probably it's gettext lines for the .desktop file
<lex79> from debian/patches and series
<shadeslayer> lex79: uh ok,gluon has a similar patch..
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> lex79: so do i remove that patch from gluon as well?
<lex79> dunno, if it doesn't want build, yes
 * shadeslayer kicks quilt out of control file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will upload kdegames and new gluon and then.. study :
<shadeslayer> :P
<fregl> apachelogger: http://ktown.kde.org/~gladhorn/fluffy/kopete.png
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fregl: is that from open-desktop.org?
<fregl> found on kde-look - I didn't create that abomination
<fregl> yes
<apachelogger> ah, ok, that background was a bit unsettling ^^
<fregl> needs some work, but I think it's a good start
<shadeslayer> gluon is up..
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> oh
<fregl> hmmmmm :) gluon, yay!
<apachelogger> I seem to remember that I promised leinir to do gluon stuff ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. its in ninja ppa ( maverick )
<fregl> apachelogger: if only leinir would stop talking... I can still hear him in my head ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: hehe pkg-kde-tools failed :P
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh and lucid is already in beta ppa ;)
<apachelogger> fregl: good thing mrmarble was talking before lunch, so he had to stop at some point and go eat :P
<fregl> hehe
<fregl> true, that would have been much worse :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how many mailing lists are you on? ( just saw you on plasma-devel as well :P )
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lets see
<apachelogger> 3 secret amarok lists :P
<apachelogger> amarok-devel
<apachelogger> debian-kde
<apachelogger> fdo's distro list
<shadeslayer> can someone poke the kdeartwork rebuild? its waiting since 10 hours
<apachelogger> kde devel, edu, events, l10n, packager, pim, promo, release, service-devel, www, plasna
<shadeslayer> whoa
<apachelogger> kubuntu de, 2 secret list, dev
<apachelogger> ubuntu announce, dailydebs, devel, gsoc, motu
<apachelogger> I think that is about all :P
<apachelogger> now I also know why kmail claims I have 2580 unread mails
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wow.. that reminds me,i need to subscribe to motu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where can i find kde-packager?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<apachelogger> fregl: sabine just sent stuffs
<fregl> apachelogger: now that is scary :D awesome
<fregl> I only saw the pic on fakebook
 * apachelogger is not seeing anything because he wrote 1500 sloc and a thinking aloud test report today
 * fregl uses knode for some of the mailinglists - works just peachy
<apachelogger> oh, never tried that
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am also subscribed to a billion billion news groups ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :D
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/nqirVb49.html
<fregl> the kopete background is really scary indeedy
<apachelogger> told ya :P
<fregl> well, that adds to the scary :) I like it
<shadeslayer> whee.. kdegames at 100 pc :)
<apachelogger> fregl: added in wallpapers/src
<fregl> :)
<shadeslayer> hah... spoke to soon,failed :P
<apachelogger> it is a super large gimp file, so we can scale that to a plasma multi-size-wallpaper-set
<fregl> the "makes my teeth hurt" also comes as svg - though I don't like it as much as the horsies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you making your own distro or something? :P
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/e9Sudn.html
<apachelogger> clashes a bit with the clock unfortunately
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, a fluffy one :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: me?
<fregl> apachelogger: omfg that is so 'orrible :D
<shadeslayer> meh XD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<fregl> finally a good fork of kubuntu ;)
<fregl> we still need to announce it on the interwebs...
<apachelogger> only once I have sorted the ridiculous amount of open() calls
<apachelogger> fregl: for that we need a myspace website
<apachelogger> who was supposed to make that?
<apachelogger> eean?
<fregl> hm, I'll pink him
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger continues transcribing
<fregl> apachelogger: why the lips next to the horse say smack is a mystery to me though...
<apachelogger> probably some teen slang for huggles or something
<apachelogger> fregl: shall I ask for you?
<apachelogger> writing a reply right now
<fregl> :D
<fregl> apachelogger: we should start asking vor venture capital for this
<fregl> s/vor/for
<apachelogger> whom do we ask
<apachelogger> sabdfl1: would you be interessted in sponsoring a fluffy distribution? http://imagebin.ca/view/e9Sudn.html
<shtylman> (facepalm)
 * maco used to use that theme for a bit, along with a pink colour scheme for oxygen and a floral wallpaper
<maco> silly boys have no taste!
<maco> (kidding kidding. i mean, i *did* do that...but yeah...its garish)
 * apachelogger finds it awesome
 * apachelogger is getting mail fllod
<apachelogger> -l +o
 * shadeslayer is blasted away by pinkiness... fights back with blue
<shadeslayer> pink.... its taking over the world
<shadeslayer> whee what fun, i have to adjust all of these : http://pastebin.com/JQRnDerk
<shadeslayer> what a nightmare
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea which install file does line 5 of http://pastebin.com/JQRnDerk go to?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: install files here : http://pastebin.com/z0BxWe6i
<shadeslayer> meh.. ill do it tommorow :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huge mess with kdegames : http://pastebin.com/JQRnDerk : will complete later
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://granjow.net/imagePages/kde-randa/fotos-kde-randa-html_to_2010-05-22-DSC_0081-JPG.html do I really look that old? Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that UDS?
<apachelogger> no, KDE MM+Edu sprint
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah :)
<apachelogger> horrible though
<apachelogger> the picture, makes me look way too old
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-28
<fregl> ahh, pics :)
<fregl> apachelogger: why are we kind of grinning on the ones we are on?
<apachelogger> fregl: would you prefer grumpy faces?
<fregl> good pics these are 
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Daft Punk is Playing at my House (Soulwax Shibuya Re-Remix)" by LCD Soundsystem [Most Of The Remixes...] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1873170
<apachelogger> madness
<lex79> apachelogger: who can raise the build score of that? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/1.1.17-1ubuntu4/+build/1760773
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lex79: NCommander for example
<lex79> thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think it would be much better if knh had a init() slot and you singleshot 0 to this, intead of building everything in the constructor 
<apachelogger> IIRC qtimer will only shoot once resources are available
<apachelogger> hence making the loading of the module less blocking
<JontheEchidna> hrm, semi-lazy initialization, interesting
<JontheEchidna> Ugh, libqt4-assistant still has rdepends
<nixternal> man, I need to clean up my computer area. shit keeps falling off of shelves and landing perfectly on the power strip, shutting my server off...twice in a week this has happened
<nixternal> i was at portillos trying to ssh into my machine with no luck...hate when that happens
<jussi> nixternal: LOL
<NCommander> Riddell: so the problem with Qt4 is that lzma compression takes really really long :-/
<NCommander> Riddell: changing the compress to something less CPU intensive will likely solve the build timeout issue
<ScottK> NCommander: Once we have xz support, will that help?
<NCommander> ScottK: TBH, I'm not sure how much number crunching xz does
<Nightrose> apachelogger: lol you don't look old on that pic
<NCommander> But crunching the dbg debs down thats a TON of CPU time and RAM
<NCommander> Its been going for about 4 hours now
<ScottK> NCommander: We don't have space issues on armel.  I think a patch that dropped lzma on just armel would be fine.  Could you do such a change?
<NCommander> ScottK: if we're shipping the dbg debs on the CD, I think we have bigger issues ;-)
<NCommander> ScottK: let me talk to lamont, he may just want to raise the timeout instead of eating more disk space
<sabdfl1> apachelogger: i know someone who would :-)
<NCommander> lex79: sorry, didn't see you in the backscroll for the rescore request, but the build has already finished
<\sh> moins
<\sh> do we already have kde 4.5 for lucid somewhere available? 
<Riddell> not yet
<Riddell> Quintasan: ping
<Riddell> what's the status of kdebase?  it's making kde-standard uninstallable
<ScottK> NCommander: No, I was thinking skipping lzma for all of qt4-x11 on armel.
<NCommander> ScottK: oh. I thought we had actually done that on a previous release
<NCommander> (or maybe a different package)
<Riddell> we may have done, I don't recall
<ryanakca> hmmm. Was 10.04 KNE or KNR?
<ryanakca> Also, any news on Ofir's theme?
<Riddell> KNR
<Riddell> no, it's been assigned to squinky but not heard anything else yet, am getting grumpy
<Riddell> feel free to poke him
<ryanakca> squinky@canonical.com ?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Done, http://www.kubuntu.org/reviews
<Riddell> ryanakca: squinky on freenode
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, will poke him
 * ScottK imagines ryanakca searching through the jungles of freenode with a spear.
<ScottK> Thanks ryanakca.
<Riddell> lex79: what's the status of kdesdk?
<shadeslayer> ok quick question,i have loads of missing files,ive adjusted some of them in the .install files in debian/ but i cant adjust this one usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kajongg/index.docbook
<Riddell> can't adjust?
<shadeslayer> with reference to kdegames
<shadeslayer> Riddell: like which install file does that go to
<Riddell> kmahjongg.install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i thought so too,but why is it named kajongg then? :P
<Riddell> hum, missing an m
<shadeslayer> yep..
<shadeslayer> so either its a upstream problem.. or we need a new .install file for it :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok and what about  usr/lib/liblibkcardgame.so
<shadeslayer> should i put it in kdegames-card-data.install ?
<shadeslayer> All the .install files are here : http://pastebin.com/rMCFU0Sz
<Riddell> seems like kajongg is a new game
<shadeslayer> ah.. so new .install file :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: then why do i get only documentation files as missing,wheres the rest of the game :P
<Riddell> so add an entry in debian/control and a new .install file
<Riddell> use this for description http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kajongg?content=103206
<shadeslayer> ok
<Tm_T> yes kajongg is new game, went thru review this spring
<Riddell> "liblibkcardgame.so" liblib? that doesn't seem right
<shadeslayer> yep.. thats what i thought
<Riddell> find . -name CMakeLists.txt  | xargs grep kcardgam
<Riddell> that tells me it's from kpat
<Riddell> so put it into kpat.install
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: btw why doesnt dh_install --list-missing show any binaries for kajongg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okies.. no worries about liblib?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upstream problem, they should fix the same and decide if it's versioned or not (if not should be in /usr/lib/kde4/)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so when it's all packaged please e-mail the kdegames list and tell them of the issue
<Riddell> s/fix the same/fix the name/
<Riddell> IF(PYQT4_FOUND AND PYKDE4_FOUND AND SQLITE_FOUND) SET(INSTALL_KAJONGG TRUE)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so kajongg needs python-kde4 and sqlite build-deps, it doesn't give any warning if you don't have those (I'll fix that in svn)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill add those to the control file
<Riddell> then rebuild and see what files kajongg adds
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any particular version?
<shadeslayer> for the 2 deps..
<shadeslayer> !info sqlite maverick
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-6build2 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually just do  DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DINSTALL_KAJONGG
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually just do  DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DINSTALL_KAJONGG:BOOL=TRUE
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe.. ok ill add that to rules
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then in debian/control on the kajongg package add a manual Depends: python-kde4, python-twisted, libqt4-sql-sqlite
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i also add ${shlibs:Depends} ?
<Riddell> may as well yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw ive put usr/lib/libpala/libpala-config.cmake in palapeli.install
<shadeslayer> i hope thats right
<Riddell> should be fine there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kajongg will install a  load of .py files which we want and a load of .pyc files which we don't, you can ignore the .pyc files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kajongg also needs a Depends on python-qt4-sql
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i remove the .pyc file?
<shadeslayer> *files
<shadeslayer> just leave them alone? :P
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like kajongg also needs a depends on kdegames-mahjongg-data
<Riddell> runs now but can't start a game, guess it has some work to do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: usr/lib/libkolfprivate.so.4 should be in libkdegames5.install or libkdegames5-dev.install ?
<shadeslayer> same thing for usr/lib/libkolfprivate.so.4.5.0
<Riddell> in kolf.install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i tried that,i got a error saying that it could find usr/lib/libkolfprivate.so.4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you see this :   pkg-kde-tools: Depends: libdpkg-perl (>= 1.15.5~) but it is not installable
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got a few warnings http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/ZsqpAWiw
<Riddell> warnings can be ignored, just a result of upstreams library issue
<shadeslayer> ok.. well i think this build will go to completion
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> in the end i got loads of dpkg-genchanges: warning: duplicate files list entry for file kdegames-card-data_4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb (line 26)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh noes W: kajongg: empty-binary-package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you add all the .py files to kajongg?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which files? i added the doc files
<Riddell> if you built with -DINSTALL_KAJONGG:BOOL=TRUE it should install the kajongg files too
<Riddell> (it'll need a full rebuild)
<shadeslayer> ah thats why
<shadeslayer> i didnt do a full rebuild
<shadeslayer> doing a full build.. will take about 20 mins
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that pkg-kde-tools is in lucid or maverick?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lucid
<Riddell> that'll be lex79 trying to get kdebindings working
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah.. ok,lots of FTBFS due to that ;)
<Riddell> fooey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe.. had to wait for kdeartwork to build after 15 hours or so and voila,FTBFS :P
<shadeslayer> ill be back in a few mins ;)
<Riddell> groovy, upgrade succeded without overwrite errors
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lucid?
<shadeslayer> kdegames is 72 pc build btw
<txwikinger> Riddell: Did you catch my comment yesterday, that I merged kdevelop and kdevplatform?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes just looking at it now
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> txwikinger: those l10n packages are crazy but ho hum, we'll follow debian
<txwikinger> yeah.. they are
<txwikinger> I tried to get it as close as possible to debian
<Riddell> txwikinger: I'll bump the build-dep to 4.4.80 to it gets the new beta libraries and upload to ninjas PPA
<txwikinger> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw what do i put in the changelog of kdegames,there were a insane amount of edhits
<rgreening> mornin
<shadeslayer> *edits
<shadeslayer> rgreening: hey :)
<rgreening> o/ shadeslayer
<txwikinger> hey rgreening
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just summaries the main changes.  the new packages and edits to debian/rules.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh you can close that MIR bug for openal now that we know gluon isn't needed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it was assigned to someone
<shadeslayer> bug 586324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586324 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "[MIR]libopenal-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586324
 * txwikinger wonders what to do today
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: can you package kdegames for lucid?
<shadeslayer> im short of time....
<txwikinger> I can have a look
<txwikinger> what needs to be done? merge?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: well most if the work has been done,ill be uploading maverick package in a few mins
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: 4.4.80 release
<txwikinger> ah
<Riddell> txwikinger: it's a backport from maverick he's after
<shadeslayer> just a backport :)
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> ok.. I have a look
<txwikinger> tell me when and where I get the stuff from maverick
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: ninja ppa will provide you the maverick package
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i havent uploaded yet
<txwikinger> ok
<shadeslayer> its still building locally here...
 * txwikinger is burning up... It is morning and already as hot as in Texas
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: its 45oC here
<txwikinger> well.. not in the morning I hope
<rgreening> ha. It's like 4 degrees here... brrrr
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: its evening :P
<shadeslayer> i have this huge cooler right next to the laptop and my face :P
<txwikinger> Do you have a watertight laptop for the pool?
<shadeslayer> one of these http://www.asia.ru/images/img/alibaba/photo/50195554/Movable_Air_Cooler.jpg
<shadeslayer> hehe... 
<txwikinger> Don't get my wife any ideas
<txwikinger> I bet you can't pay the energy costs for it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: well.. its quite efficient
<shadeslayer> it consumes 1/4 the total electricity of a Air Conditioner
<txwikinger> A/c's are destroying the fabric of society :p
<txwikinger> Before A/C's people would spend time outside and talk with each other.. now they all bunker in inside and watch TV
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: true..
<shadeslayer> same thing goes for the internet
<txwikinger> well.. there are Internet cafes
<txwikinger> and to be fair.. there are also sport bars
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i dont put the .pyc files in kajongg.install right?
<apachelogger> sabdfl: oh, who would? ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: correct
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I look like 25 on that picture :P
<sabdfl> my girlfriend!
<rgreening> Riddell, lex79: issues for lucid backport... pkg-kde-tools: Depends: libdpkg-perl (>= 1.15.5~) but it is not installable
<rgreening> The package is not installable and breaks lucid builds
<Riddell> rgreening: lex79's doing, I think just delete it for now
<rgreening> Riddell: do you remember why we needed to backport pkg-kde-tools to lucid?
<rgreening> was it kdebindings?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<Riddell> but it's not working like that so just delete it until lex79 comes back for another look
<rgreening> ok. Ill delete.
<Riddell> or we could just not backport kdebindings
<rgreening> lex79: when you get back, we need to rethink pkg-kde-tools.. breaks everything else in lucid
<debfx> I can backport pkg-kde-tools if lex79 hasn't started doing it
<rgreening> true.. but prefer to have it if we can
<debfx> basically some changes from ubuntu2 need to be reverted
<rgreening> debfx: it was backported... but breaks things.
<rgreening> debfx: if you can fix..
<rgreening> it would be appreciated
<rgreening> Im going to delete it from the PPA for now. debfx do you need to grab a copy first?
<rgreening> 5... 4... 3...
<debfx> rgreening: were there any changes?
<rgreening> 2... 1...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> dunno
<rgreening> lex79 did it
<debfx> compared to the maverick version
<rgreening> possibly
<rgreening> grab it quickly then...
<rgreening> run run
<rgreening> :)
<debfx> where is it? I don't think I have access to it ^^
<rgreening> debfx: ninja ppa... you not a NINJA yet?
<rgreening> we need to fix that :)
<debfx> rgreening: nope
<Riddell> debfx: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> I just added you
<rgreening> debfx: then, just start from the maverixk package and work from there
<rgreening> oh.. cool
<rgreening> Riddell: ++
<debfx> Riddell: thanks :)
<rgreening> ok, debfx, grab the package and let me know when you have it so I can delete it from the PPA
<rgreening> brb
<shadeslayer> wheee... kdegames is done
<debfx> rgreening: it's gone now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you don't
<shadeslayer> weird E: kajongg: python-script-but-no-python-dep ./usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/kajongg.py
<apachelogger> Nightrose: right, more like > 25 :(
<Nightrose> no no no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can ignore that as long as you added the python-kde4 depends
<shadeslayer> yes i have
<Riddell> shadeslayer: rocking, job done, upload to ninjas PPA and bzr
<rgreening> ty debfx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill upload to ninjas,bzr will have to wait a while,i have to go somewhere right now
<debfx> Riddell: are the qt4-x11 and qtwebkit upstream version numbers going to stay synced?
<rgreening> Riddell: are you backporting kdevplatform to lucid? we have a depwait on it for some package in PPA.
<rgreening> hmm... my bad, its depwait in maverick.. retrying.
<rgreening> but we prob want kdevplatform and kdevelop for lucid
<rgreening> Quintasan: you around
<Riddell> debfx: unsure, it'll have a lower version number when it's released standalone
<debfx> Riddell: libqt4-webkit-dev should depend on libqt4-dev, I guess it could just depend on >= 4:4.7~beta1
 * txwikinger wonders if he needs access to the ninja ppa
<Riddell> debfx: mm yes it should
<Riddell> txwikinger: what's your lp id?
<txwikinger> Riddell: txwikinger
<Riddell> NCommander: could you pimp this build please?  upstream have released and waiting several days for a build is rediculous https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/1:2.2.0-0ubuntu1~lucid1/+build/1756537
<Riddell> txwikinger: added https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<txwikinger> Riddell: thanks.. works
<rgreening> Quintasan, shadeslayer, lex79, Riddell: kdebase, kdegames, kdesdk and kdeutils are respectively tagged as being in progress by you for Maverick. Any status?
<NCommander> Riddell: kicked
 * rgreening wearing release hat
 * rgreening puls out the indy classic whip
 * NCommander eats rgreening's hat
<rgreening> and get a first crack with the whip
<rgreening> o~~ *craaAAckk*
<Riddell> rgreening: kdeutils just uploaded
<Riddell> rgreening: I've stolen kdesdk off lex79 and am doing that now
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> koolios
<rgreening> I'll take kdebase then I guess
<rgreening> brb
<Riddell> rgreening: Quintasan seemed to suggest he was done with that
<Riddell> and only had a query about symbols
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... was he coming back to upload?
<Riddell> I guess he will this European evening
<rgreening> ok.. then I'll look at some of the lucid backports that are not yet done...
<Riddell> rgreening: txwikinger is down for kdegames
<Riddell> and I'll do kdesdk backport
<txwikinger> Riddell: is it up yet?
<rgreening> I'll look at oxygen icons which isnt backported.
<rgreening> kdegames wasnt done for maverick yet. shadeslayer was workin on it
<Riddell> shadeslayer said he was uploading to ninjas but I don't see it :(
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> mebe forgot to comit
<rgreening> kdevelop and kdevplatform need backporting also to lucid if txwikinger wishes...
<txwikinger> rgreening: ok no problem
<rgreening> Riddell: kdevelop keeps failing in maverick
<rgreening> Riddell: as did your upload of kdeutils
<txwikinger> must be the 4.4 stuff.. I looked at the log it is an invalid cast
<rgreening> Found Python library: PYTHON_LIBRARY-NOTFOUND
<Riddell> fixng kdeutils
<rgreening> kdeutils ^
<Riddell> that's fine
<txwikinger> Riddell: do you want me to look at the kdevelop stuff in ninja too?
<Riddell> it's shared-mime-info which is the error
<rgreening> txwikinger: kdevplatform can be backported
<rgreening> it built fine in maverick
<txwikinger> yeah
<rgreening> kdevelop for maverick failed to build txwikinger, if you want to look at that
<txwikinger> rgreening: I have a look.. I am sure it build fine for me
<rgreening> unless Riddell wishes
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> lol
<txwikinger> however, I don't have the ninja stuff on my maverick :)
<Riddell> "../../../../languages/cpp/codegen/unresolvedincludeassistant.cpp:39: error: 'Ui' has not been declared
<Riddell> hum, random build failure
<Riddell> maybe kdevelop doesn't like qt 4.7 or kde 4.5
<txwikinger> Riddell: yep that's what I think
<txwikinger> I will look at it 
<txwikinger> I will first do the backports
<Riddell> or maybe it needs 10_private_libs_soversion.diff which I removed
<txwikinger> Riddell: well.. did you make the changes in the code too?
<Riddell> no
<txwikinger> that might be a problem :)
<txwikinger> for the backport I add ~lucid1~ppa1?
<Riddell> yes
<txwikinger> Riddell: for the backport, should I try to get rid of the soversion patch, or should you leave it in?
<Riddell> txwikinger: if it's needed then keep it, but I don't see why we would need it when Debian doesn't
<txwikinger> Riddell: ok. I will try to remove it.. I think I know what needs to be changed
<txwikinger> Riddell: for the backport you need the debdiff to the current lucid package, right?
<Riddell> for the backport a .dsc and .debian.tar.gz is fine
<txwikinger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 583735 is acked
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583735 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu Maverick) "Akonadi self-test comes up if startup takes too long" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583735
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted
<Riddell> NCommander: did we come to any conclusions about qt4 on arm?
<rgreening> Riddell: kdesdk failed
<NCommander> Riddell: lzma sucks.
<NCommander> Riddell: and locks up the processor. We'll likely just change it to bz2 and see if it fixs it
<Riddell> NCommander: so you'll take care of it or it's something I should do?
<Riddell> rgreening: fix uploaded
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm on it, although you may have to sponsor
<debfx> Riddell: qtwebkit doesn't have a bzr branch, should I create one?
<rgreening> Riddell: cool.
<Riddell> txwikinger: compiling kdevelop on maverick with that patch back
<Riddell> debfx: yes please do
<txwikinger> Riddell: ok
<rgreening> Riddell: wrt  bug 583735, is that fix in KDE 4.4.80?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583735 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu Maverick) "Akonadi self-test comes up if startup takes too long" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583735
<rgreening> Riddell, txwikinger: I'll backport kdevplatform now...
<txwikinger> rgreening: fine :)
<rgreening> txwikinger: I assume you are working kdevelop?
<txwikinger> Well.. I have to write an invoice that someone is waiting for and then I will work on kdevelop :)
<rgreening> Riddell: should we have a bzr repo for kdevplatform?
<txwikinger> if you have one for kdevelop, you probably should have one for kdevplatform
<rgreening> whats the correct way to add a new project for me to add kdevplatform to bzr? Riddell?
<agateau> Riddell: will you ship Qt 4.7 in Maverick alpha1 ?
<rgreening> debfx: hey, how did you add the new qtwebkit branch
<txwikinger> rgreening: I am working on the kdevelop backport now
<rgreening> cool
<txwikinger> rgreening: Are we somehow on some timeline with that?
<rgreening> no, just trying to get everything uploaded and backported so we can move on to other things :)
<txwikinger> rgreening: :D
<debfx> rgreening: what exactly do you want to know?
<rgreening> I tried to do it from the desktop shell using bzr commands but it failed. Did you need to go to launchpad first and make a branck?
<rgreening> branch
 * rgreening still has some issues with lp and bzr
<rgreening> lol
<txwikinger> rgreening: Is kdevplatform already uploaded?
<debfx> no, just bzr push lp:~kubuntu-members/qtwebkit/ubuntu
<rgreening> txwikinger: you mean in bzr or backported?
<txwikinger> backported
<rgreening> txwikinger: just uploaded
<txwikinger> kdevelop depends on it, and pbuilder does not build if it is missing
<rgreening> debfx: did you bzr init and add the files first?
<rgreening> debfx: this is what I am getting: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~kubuntu-members/kdevplatform/ubuntu": No such project: kdevplatform
 * txwikinger maybe should add it locally
<rgreening> txwikinger: should build momentarily
<txwikinger> ah.. ok.. then I will wait
 * txwikinger needs to recreate pbuilder base with backports anyway
<Riddell> agateau: yes 4.7 is already in maverick
<debfx> rgreening: maybe the project "kdevplatform" has to exist on lp
<Riddell> rgreening: fill in the form at launchpad.net/projects
<agateau> Riddell: ok, time to rebase my menubar ppa on 4.7 then
<shtylman_> agateau: is your dbus menu patch in 4.7 now?
<agateau> shtylman_: no it's still based on 4.6
<shtylman_> (dbus menubar that is)
<shtylman_> I see
<agateau> it used to be based on 4.7 but I backported it and carried on working on 4.6
<agateau> so I need to forwardport it :)
<shtylman_> heh
<Riddell> rgreening: wrt  bug 583735 I think apachelogger was waiting on how 4.5 turned out pim-wise (also kolabsys will be doing pim stuff for us this cycle so it'll have no bugs at all)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583735 in kdepimlibs (Ubuntu Maverick) "Akonadi self-test comes up if startup takes too long" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583735
<Riddell> txwikinger: kdevelop builds fine with that patch, any idea why we need it and Debian doesn't?
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think I do
<txwikinger> I saw some lines in the diff that seem to do something different
<txwikinger> if it has some time, I can try to change it in a way that we don't need the patch
<Riddell> txwikinger: or we could just keep it
<txwikinger> I don't think it matters a lot
<Riddell> uploaded to PPA with patch
<txwikinger> however, just to make it easier for the future it might be good to be able to remove it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: kdegames is up in ninja ppa,im trying a local lucid build,if that completes,you wont have to do a single thing
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> then i can go try out meego :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools is fine for maverick right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: I got a failed to build for maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> 2 conflicting statements :P
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: did your build die locally as well?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: No.. I got an e-mail :)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i meant in a chroot :P
<rgreening> Riddell: Im lost. I try to do it under ~kubuntu-members, but end up with a +junk in the URL
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: Riddell bah kdegames failed in ppa
<txwikinger> the patchsys-quilt.mk or something like this is not found
 * txwikinger wonders how to get the nickname debate of the bugsquad ML
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: same thing here
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools borked in macerick as well :P
<txwikinger> btw.. I got some feedback to the Hug Day.. there were some requests we should choose a different day than ubuntu
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: saw that on the ML
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i think their pov is right
<txwikinger> well.. not sure about right.. but I see some merit in it
<shadeslayer> how utterly weird...
<txwikinger> rgreening: which backport is kdevplatform supposed to appear? the ppa or ubuntu-backport?
<shadeslayer> same package version of pkg-kde-tools in ppa and in my chroot,still the build fails
<rgreening> txwikinger: sry. just realized I pushed it to my personal PPA. Just re-uploaded to ninjas
<debfx> shadeslayer: what's the error message?
<shadeslayer> debfx: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk:7: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<txwikinger> rgreening: ninjas?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: ninja ppa
<rgreening> txwikinger: do you have access to ~kubuntu-ninjas?
<txwikinger> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> then, thats where it'll be
<txwikinger> I was just wondering
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so build-dep on quilt
<rgreening> we haven't moved stuff from ninjas yet
<txwikinger> ah.. ok.. that was probably the point I was missing :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I give up on creating a branch in lp...
 * txwikinger works on adding the ninja-ppa to his pbuilderrc
<Riddell> rgreening: for what?
<rgreening> kdevplatform for hosting the debian dir
<rgreening> it doesn't yet exist
<Riddell> rgreening: did you create a project?
<debfx> shadeslayer: does the package use source format 3.0?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes
<Riddell> rgreening: easy form to fill in https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<shadeslayer> debfx: i thought since there were no patches i could remove quilt
<debfx> shadeslayer: does debian/patches exist in your local package?
<txwikinger> Riddell: kdevelop failed again
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes..
<shadeslayer> debfx: but it has no files
<debfx> shadeslayer: you need to remove it
<debfx> shadeslayer: debian-qt-kde.mk checks if the dir exists and includes quilt if it does
<Riddell> txwikinger: same issue :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: well ... i just uploaded with quilt :P
<txwikinger> Riddell: yes.. maybe it has rather to do with the new Qt or KDE version
<shadeslayer> debfx: should i upload without quilt and debian/patches ?
<shadeslayer> or should i leave it
<txwikinger> Do we backport Qt4.7 and KDE4.4 to lucid too?
<Riddell> txwikinger: "error: ui_custom_include_paths.h: No such file or directory
<debfx> shadeslayer: doesn't matter
<debfx> as long as it builds :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: that should be built from kdevelop-4.0.0/languages/cpp/codegen/ui/custom_include_paths.ui
<Riddell> txwikinger: I'm building in a maverick chroot with the latest qt and kdelibs et al
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes ninjas is backporting qt4.7 and kde 4.5
<shadeslayer> debfx: :P
<rgreening> Riddell: using that form how do I make it appear under ~kubuntu-members
<txwikinger> I built it in maverick chroot without anything but the standard packages
<txwikinger> and in pbuilder
<debfx> still debian-qt-kde.mk shouldn't automatically include quilt as dpkg-source handles the patching for source format 3.0 packages
<txwikinger> Riddell: do you get the same error in your chroot build?
<Riddell> rgreening: you create the project then you can push to a bzr branch for that project (such as lp:~kubuntu-members/kdevplatform/ubuntu)
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> I have a 2hr meeting now.. Ill try it after that
<txwikinger> good luck with your meeting :)
<rgreening> Riddell: what boost do we use for Lucid. kdevplatform for maverick and the backport is set for this: libboost-serialization1.42-dev and the backport fails. Can I just downgrade?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes downgrade to 1.40
<rgreening> k. uploading then meeting..
<ScottK> rgreening: Upload during the meeting.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkggzgames.so.4.5.0': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> whee...
<rgreening> ScottK: already uploaded
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: up for packaging kdegames for lucid?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: ok
<rgreening> meeting is in another rm no access for me from there...
<Riddell> ScottK: am I right in assuming there's no release meeting today?
<rgreening> ok, really gone now...
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: have fun :)
<rgreening> bbi2hr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: arg!
<Riddell> kajongg/kajongg.desktop has the same issue as the .desktop files in svn
<Riddell> it already contains X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<Riddell> why would someone commit to svn with with?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ no idea what youre saying :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kajongg/kajongg.desktop contains a line with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain.  that gets added and removed when we build out packages.  but upstream already added it so it's breaking the package build
<Riddell> it means the debian-changes-4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> ah....
<Riddell> it means the debian-changes-4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1 patch gets made but then can't apply
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so you'll need to remake the .orig.tar.bz2 with that removed
<Riddell> I've removed it from svn
<ScottK> Riddell: AFAIK, no.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so repack the orignal tarball after removing the .desktop file
<shadeslayer> right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: after removing just that line from the .desktop file
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: If we're going to repack the tarball anyway, that kind of defeats the purpose of using format v3 and tar.bz2.
<ScottK> Can't it just be patched?
<Riddell> ScottK: no, it's the patching system which is breaking (not unreasonably so)
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> So it's a bug we can fix by repacking now and get upstream to fix before the final release then?
<Riddell> I've already fixed it upstream
<Riddell> kde revision 1131667
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1131667&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1131667 | remove unnecessary X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<ScottK> Ah.  Great.  Nevermind my whining then.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdegames_4.4.80+repack.orig.tar.bz2 right?
<shadeslayer> the repacked tarball
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd just call it kdegames_4.4.80.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> I've deleted the old one from the PPA, although it might take an hour to clear
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shtylman_> koffice 2.2 is out
<shadeslayer> whee... more work ;)
<Riddell> it's packaged
<Riddell> just waiting on amd64 backport to announce
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well lucid kdegames is building again
<shadeslayer> anyone have a idea how to boot a meego image from grub2?
<shadeslayer> :P
<txwikinger> how can I make pbuilder use the ninja ppa?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: add the ninja ppa to the pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: or,make a default pbuider chroot and add the ppa later through chroot login
<txwikinger> yeah.. but apt can't use https as transport without the special package being loaded
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: yeah thats the apt-https-transport package
<txwikinger> yes
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: so best way is to make a default pbuilder and then install that package and then add the ppa
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: btw i think the lucid kdegames package is done ;)
<txwikinger> ok
<shadeslayer> yep.. done
<shadeslayer> wow...loads of lintian errors :P
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/ha4hfwUU
<txwikinger> fix them :)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: which ones are important? and which ones can i leave
<txwikinger> You need to look at each of them individually
<txwikinger> well. some of them are all the same thing
<txwikinger> i.e. the rpath stuff
<txwikinger> I think there is a fix for it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: care to share? :P
<txwikinger> I think I saw something in kdevplatform pacakge
<txwikinger> look at the current to debian diff I submitted
<Quintasan> rgreening: yeah
<Quintasan> I'm still stuck at symbols
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/kdevplatform_1.0.0-0ubuntu2_1.0.0-1ubuntu3~ppa1.diff.gz << last 3 lines?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I got the microblogging patch
<shadeslayer> so i add DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS += -DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=ON to rules
<Quintasan> in fact I've done it yesterday but I wanted to testbuild
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes the lines with +
<txwikinger> Not sure if that will fix lintian.. I have not read the bug
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> last try for lucid build
<Riddell> Quintasan: cor
<Riddell> Quintasan: how about kdebase?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/341481/
<Riddell> Quintasan: can't say I'm too fussed about some symbols
<Quintasan> I'm quite not sure what to do with this
<Riddell> Quintasan: ignore it
<Quintasan> Riddell: how? it makes ftbfs, should I remove the .symbols file?
<Riddell> hmm fooey
<Riddell> yeah remove it if that fixes it
<jtechidna> Quintasan: save that diff to a file, then do a pkgkde-symbols helper patch filename -p libkonq5
<jtechidna> er
<jtechidna> pkgkde-symbolshelper patch filename -p libkonq5
<Riddell> right, that's the answer I ment to give :)
<jtechidna> I should write something to a mailing list about symbols stuff sometime, I think
<jtechidna> "symbols and you; a guide to a happier dh_shlibdeps"
<Riddell> txwikinger: kdevelop also succeeds in building on a fresh chroot here :(
<txwikinger> fresh chroot == without the new qt and kde packages?
<Riddell> with them
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: same thing : E: kgoldrunner: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/games/kgoldrunner /usr/lib
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ got a fix for it ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I wouldn't worry about rpaths, I think they're no bad thing
<shadeslayer> ok..
<Quintasan> Do you want to assign one version to all new symbols (ENTER if no)?
<Quintasan> What version? [ u = 4:4.4.80 / d = 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1~ / v = 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1 / enter other ]: 
<Quintasan> ?
<txwikinger> Riddell: it looks like the package is ok.. something in the building process fails
<jtechidna> Quintasan: 4:4.4.80, unless a patch of ours is responsible for the new symbols
<txwikinger> could it be that it does not load the right packages?
<txwikinger> when I do an apt-get upgrade in my chroot all those new packages are held back
<Riddell> txwikinger: it's just not compiling that .ui file in the right order
<Riddell> they might be held back if you have something needing the old libs, like kdevelop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/SmpYi5Di
<txwikinger> right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ive fixed W: kdegames-dbg: possible-new-upstream-release-without-new-version
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<Quintasan> jtechidna: usr/lib/libkbookmarkmodel_private.so.4 goes to libkonq5?
<jtechidna> It should probably go with wherever the bookmark editor lives
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well i guess kdegames is done for lucid as well
<shadeslayer> will upload in a hour
<jtechidna> though if it's a private library upstream should really be putting it in /usr/lib/kde4/....
<Quintasan> ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkbookmarkmodel_private.so
<jtechidna> Quintasan: kdebase-bin
<Quintasan> beats me why it is there
<jtechidna> well, that's upstream's fault
<jtechidna> not too big of a deal though
<jtechidna> just not entirely kosher
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and the duplicate desktop entries should go away with the new source
<txwikinger> Riddell: why would the ppa building process do something different than chroot build or pbuilder build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i have to mention in the changelog that a new source is being uploaded?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, bump the ~ppaX number too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it may not get accepted yet, depends if the old .orig has been cleared
<Riddell> txwikinger: it shouldn't!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ill upload it in another hour
<shadeslayer> should be gone till then :P
 * txwikinger thought so too
 * Riddell out too
<txwikinger> this package held back is stupid
<txwikinger> I got all the packages loaded by targeted installs instead
<txwikinger> Riddell: could it be that there is a diskspace problem on the ppa build?
<shadeslayer> wow... only 2GB of free space on home
<shadeslayer> need to clear all these debs... :P
<debfx> jtechidna: what should I do when there are missing symbols?
<jtechidna> debfx: This means that upstream has removed the methods corresponding to those symbols. Hopefully, no public symbols will have been removed, because otherwise it'd be breaking ABI
<jtechidna> They can be cleaned up manually
<shadeslayer> debfx: in my debian/patches folder i have debian-changes-4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1 patch,can i remove that?
<shadeslayer> its causing a FTBFS
<debfx> jtechidna:  the remove and hope for the best strategy? :D
<lex79> debfx: thanks for pkg-kde-tools ;)
<jtechidna> debfx: yes :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: when you build a source 3.0 package, dpkg puts your changes to the upstream tarball in a debian/patches/<version> file
<shadeslayer> ok,while building the package
<debfx> if you don't want the changes, remove the file
<debfx> you might have to call quilt pop -a afterwards, but not sure about that
<shadeslayer> hmmm..
<shadeslayer> eww.. lp still hasnt removed the original tarball
<debfx> otherwise dpkg might re-add the patch
<ScottK> IIRC, you'll need to edit debian/patches/series too.
<shadeslayer> debfx: well i ran debuild -S -sa without debian/patch folder and voila no debian/patch folder after completion
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i removed the entire patch folder
<ScottK> OK.  That would cover it.
<shadeslayer> should i wait for lp to remove the tarball or should i just re upload a new tarball
<shadeslayer> https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdegames/
<debfx> is qtwebkit supposed to expose the webkit api?
<debfx> it didn't in 4.6
<debfx> I don't think qtwebkit is meant to be built stand-alone
<rgreening> Quintasan: kdebase???
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: working on it, will upload soon
<rgreening> Quintasan: ty :)
<rgreening> lex79, Riddell: kdesdk package?
<lex79> in bzr I think
<rgreening> lex79: can we get it in ninjas-ppa?
<rgreening> and working :)
<rgreening> so I can backport it for my lucid install :)
<rgreening> hah
<lex79> I can do
<txwikinger> Riddell: I compared the build logs for kdevelop... almost looks like a race problem to me
<Quintasan> lex79: any idea where those files should go? -> http://wklej.org/id/341536/
<jtechidna> Quintasan: I know that the libkdeinit4 ones are false-positives
<jtechidna> Quintasan: the sidebar stuff should go in libkonqsidebarplugin4a
<jtechidna> Quintasan: useragent stuff in kdebase-data
<lex79> rgreening: I uploaded kdesdk, also for lucid ;(
<rgreening> Quintasan: kfind.install for the kfind.desktop (though it may be false positive)
<lex79> ehm, I mean this -> ;)
<lex79> :D
<rgreening> lex79: haha
<rgreening> kool
<lex79> kdeutils ~ppa1 is in archive LoL
<shadeslayer> checkout jono bacon at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon 
<shadeslayer> :P
<rgreening> lex79: kdesdk for maverick?
<rgreening> or you did both
<lex79> rgreening: I uploaded kdesdk for maverick and lucid in ninja
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://wklej.org/id/341541/ <-- microblogging patch
<rgreening> lex79: only lucid shows up in PPA
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/PM2rdYkE.html <==== look what I just saw!!! must have!
<lex79> rgreening: weird
<lex79> I'm going to reupload
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scary
<apachelogger> very very scary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
 * apachelogger should do that too
<shadeslayer> hahaha.
<lex79> rgreening: kdesdk reuploaded
<apachelogger> man that is pointless
<apachelogger> Oo
<fregl> apachelogger: is that a bunny on a bike? :)
<shadeslayer> omg http://techrights.org/2010/05/28/webkit-trademark/ 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: stream upcoming
<apachelogger> fregl: I suppose so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: EH?
<shadeslayer> sorry for the caps :P
<apachelogger> SURE
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the stream? which video?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tarball hasnt been removed till now :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/magic-rabbit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im rohangarg :P
 * txwikinger found the problem with kdevelop
<Quintasan> rgreening: uploading kdebase to ninja ppa
<lex79> rgreening: The source kdesdk - 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1~ppa2 is already accepted in ubuntu/maverick and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<lex79> rgreening: maybe Riddell uploaded it and then deleted
<lex79> I think we have to wait
<shadeslayer> lex79: how long before a package gets deleted?
<shadeslayer> including source and all
<rgreening> lex79: did you debuild -S -sa or debuild -S -sd? sd is correct
<lex79> shadeslayer: I don't know exactly
<shadeslayer> sd? what does sd do?
<lex79> rgreening: ok I try
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Piranha" by The Prodigy [Invaders Must Die, 2009] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<rgreening> -sd assumes the source is already uploaded
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok :)
<rgreening> -sa means upload the source tar file
 * Nightrose dances through the channel with apachelogger
<shadeslayer> rgreening: knew that :P
<rgreening> lex79: kdesdk ftbfs also for lucid
<rgreening> Quintasan: ty
 * apachelogger and Nightrose stumble over Riddell who happened to have fallen asleep in some deserted part of the channel
<Quintasan> push'd to bzr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what do you think your OS will be based upon?
<shadeslayer> like apt? or yum? or something else?
<lex79> rgreening: that's it Riddell fault, I don't know what he did, I just uploaded the package from bzr :)
<rgreening> lex79: care ot debug
<rgreening> lex79: care to debug :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new invention that actually make sense
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I came to wonder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. i actually like the pardus approach :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when do I get a wikipedia page?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they have an approach?
 * apachelogger notes that pardus was never really hyped by KDE :(
<lex79> the new way to apply patch is annoying sometimes
<Quintasan> apachelogger and sense used together in one sentence - usually makes no sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :P
 * apachelogger has a condition!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only download diff's of new packages,thereby reducing download size
<apachelogger> condition > approach
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is stupid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> because they require computation power
<apachelogger> which was invented by suse anyway
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> s/inventend/established
<shadeslayer> Riddell: #launchpad says that i cant upload new tarball with same name :P
<Quintasan> still better than downloading over 9000 mb of packages because of a small change
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> what you need is a mixture of binary diffs + file-only downloads + stream compression
<shadeslayer> yep :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no it is not
<lex79> rgreening: kdesdk accepted, but I think will be ftbs like for lucid
<Quintasan> apachelogger: say that to ppl with crappy connection (like mine)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: say that to ppl with crappy pcs (like Nightrose)
<apachelogger> there is no one solution
<Quintasan> damn you rosetta
<Quintasan> spamming my inbox once again
<apachelogger> you need to either waste bandwith or cpu time
<Quintasan> why not waste both if we are at it?
<Quintasan> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe no idea - what would be on your wiki page?
<apachelogger> and what it shall be is entirely depending on the indvidual specs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jono_Bacon
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> seems generic enough
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> anyhow, on a more important topic
<apachelogger> I need a minion to improve KDE performance
<Quintasan> Sound Board == another crappy layer to put on top of PA?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't even look at me
 * Quintasan points at Trouble
<apachelogger> sound board?
<apachelogger> what would that be?
<Quintasan> blagh
<Quintasan> Sound Menu
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> sounds like something to eat
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is not particularly about pa really
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im uploading with +repack
<apachelogger> youd just remove indivdual UI represnentations of sound stuff and merge it into one
 * lex79 out for a bit
<Quintasan> a wikipage about apachelogger? it's not like it's going to get tons of pageviews, is it? ;p
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> bug 554514 is made out of ewww
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554514 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "cant find resource agents" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554514
<apachelogger> completely sticky inside and outside
<apachelogger> not very fluffy
<apachelogger> horrible
<apachelogger> and everyone reads the comments so carefully, incredibly
<rgreening> Quintasan: are you backporting kdebase to lucid or will I go ahead and do it?
<Quintasan> rgreening: please do so if you can
<rgreening> kk
<shadeslayer> !info hello-debhelper maverick
<ubottu> hello-debhelper (source: hello-debhelper): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is extra. Version 2.5-1 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 648 kB
<sheldon> hi, when will be available kde 4.4.80 packages in ppa for lucid?
<shadeslayer> what do i name the new archive of kdegames?
<shadeslayer> so any ideas??
<shadeslayer> suggestions?
<shadeslayer> i did kdegames_4.4.80+repack.orig.tar.bz2 buts not being picked up
<txwikinger> rgreening: Do you have an idea how to best prevent parallel make for our packages?
<rgreening> txwikinger: is that the issue with kdevelop?
<txwikinger> yes I believe so
<shadeslayer> rgreening: any idea what version should the repacked archive be?
<rgreening> not sure how to affect that... 
<txwikinger> We don't need to have parallel make do we?
<rgreening> shadeslayer: name the tar and extracted dir with the same extension. for example kdegames_4.4.80a.orig.tar.bz2 kdegames-4.4.80a
<rgreening> txwikinger: dunno
<rgreening> shadeslayer: then debuild on that
<shadeslayer> ok
<rgreening> shadeslayer: just ping Riddell to let him know he should rename back to the non 'a' version when he pushes to archive
<shadeslayer> rgreening: will lucid use the same source?
<rgreening> shadeslayer: backported you can debuild -S -sd (yes, same source). Riddell will need to rename as well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im renaming the source to kdegames_4.4.80a.orig.tar.bz2 please rename it back when you push to archive :P
<rgreening> shadeslayer: try and get him when he's online as well :)
<rgreening> just in case he misses the chat log
<shadeslayer> rgreening: sure
<shadeslayer> ok now ill ping out.. uploading new tarball
<shadeslayer> lets see how long i last :P
<debfx> txwikinger: inserting "DEB_BUILD_PARALLEL=" after "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk" should disable parallel building
<txwikinger> that is what I would have tried debfx :)
<txwikinger> rgreening: Can I just push the change kdevelop to the ppa?
<rgreening> apachelogger: kubuntu-dev-tools needs updating :)
<rgreening> txwikinger: sure thing my friend
<apachelogger> tell me about it ^^
<txwikinger> rgreening: do I need to do something different with dput?
<rgreening> apachelogger: it gets remove if I upgrade to newer kde 4.4.80
<rgreening> txwikinger: dput kubuntu-ninjas *.changes
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> rgreening: probably because of broken ruby?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kruby
<apachelogger> ruby-kde
<rgreening> apachelogger: I suspect there is a hard dep on kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
 * apachelogger is wondering if it depends on that at all ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that could be
<rgreening> can you update it
<rgreening> and push to the PPA
<rgreening> needs to conflict replace on << 4:4.4.80 and depend on kdebas-runtime >= 4:4.4.80
<rgreening> or whatever
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^
<rgreening> ty
<shadeslayer> wow.. im still here...
<debfx> the vlc phonon backend doesn't support artist/title metadata for streams :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: does it output sound? xine and gstreamer dont even work right now :P
<JontheEchidna> ಥ_ಥ
<JontheEchidna> ha, that's neat
<debfx> shadeslayer: yeah, but I suspect that another backend won't fix the issue for you
 * ryanakca wonders if the sysadmins are avoiding us
<Tm_T> ryanakca: rather wonder where they are hiding (:
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: im sure they are :P
<shadeslayer> else we would have a shiny new site by now.... :(
<shadeslayer> kdegames is up and should build :P
<shadeslayer> if someone doesnt tamper with pkg-kde-tools that is :P
<shadeslayer> whee.. new kdebase :D
<deepak_>  Team , would like to know that what will be the best way to contribute to the team, I am an Debian mantainer and I know debian packaging ...
<JontheEchidna> dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_dolphin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: maybe not a false positive? :s
<Quintasan> looks like it then :S
<JontheEchidna> I know that there were some, but I suppose there were some valid new ones
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: anything left for deepak_ ? :P
<deepak_> shadeslayer: I am sure there will be something, I read the doc but is there any specific list of packages or bugs ?
<shadeslayer> deepak_: well theres the need packaging bugs at launchpad
<shadeslayer> deepak_: just go to bugs.launchpad.net and click on the needs packaging tag
<rgreening> deepak_: talk to txwikinger 
<rgreening> deepak_: kontact was our hugday today
<shadeslayer> deepak_: then theres new merges to be done from debian
<shadeslayer> deepak_: see the topic for that :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: at the moment I'm getting ready to go to KFC to pick up some food
<deepak_> shadeslayer:  thanks much. 
<JontheEchidna> but it seems that you guys are doing fine with suggestions without me :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: :P
 * JontheEchidna will return with chicken
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and a crusher
<shadeslayer> deepak_: theres also this https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html 
<shadeslayer> deepak_: also contact #ubuntu-motu
<deepak_> shadeslayer: Thanks a lot
 * shadeslayer grumbles about lp not accepting his uploads
<rgreening> debian src format 3.0 is driving me NUTZ!
<rgreening> Riddell: kdesdk doesn't build because the debuild makes local changes and it stores a copy of this as a patch. that patch subsequently fails. This is the part that causes the issue:
<rgreening> # clean up edited .desktop etc files
<rgreening> if [ -f /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/createdesktopcontext.pl ]; then \
<rgreening>           sh /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/findfiles LIST; \
<rgreening>           for file in `cat LIST`; do \
<rgreening>              sed -i '/X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=/d' ${file}; \
<rgreening>           done; \
<rgreening>           rm -f LIST; \
<rgreening>         fi
<shadeslayer> rgreening: its just a folder dude :)
 * shadeslayer wonders how a folder can drive people nuts
<rgreening> if it were only a folder...
<rgreening> tell ya what, shadeslayer, feel free to fix kdesdk and let me know how you did it after .. it's only a folder right?
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: aha! just do rm -rf debian/patches
<shadeslayer> ( worked for me )
<shadeslayer> rgreening: ok only if you give my Electro magnetic theory exam :P
<rgreening> umm... huh? there are patches in that dir required
<rgreening> this is clearly a pkg-kde-tools.mk issue called from debuild
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah
<rgreening> apachelogger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> that is not debsrc3 valid 
<deepak_> rgreening are you using dpkg-source quit 3.0  format?
<rgreening> apachelogger: halp me with it please :)
<apachelogger> possibly needs a clean hook
<shadeslayer> rgreening: oh.. how about just removing the debian changes file ?
<shadeslayer> from debian/patch
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: which .desktop file? I can remove the Ubuntu-gettext-domain entry from svn for the next prerelease
<apachelogger>  oha
<apachelogger> kubuntu_override_dh_clean_impl:
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this is in svn?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.
<rgreening> 1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file kapptemplate/templates/C++/konqplugin/konqplugin.kdevtemplate.rej
<rgreening> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.
<rgreening> 1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file kapptemplate/templates/ruby/rubykonqplugin/rubykonqplugin.kdevtemplate.rej
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pkgbinarymangler is the only thing that would add that entry, so one must suppose it is in svn
<rgreening> Ruby and Konq.. both evil entities
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that is mad
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ou dh7 magic does...
<apachelogger> add the ubuntu domain
<apachelogger> and then remove it in the clean
<JontheEchidna> orly?
<apachelogger> so no issue with pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> hmm, new one on me
<apachelogger> see kubuntu/debhelper/kubuntu.mk
<apachelogger> kubuntu_override_dh_clean_impl:
<apachelogger> cleans
<apachelogger> kubuntu_override_dh_installdocs_impl:
<apachelogger> adds
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what debhelpver version should I be dep on
<JontheEchidna> but then this should only be an issue if you've done a debuild 
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: 7.3.16 or higher
<debfx> kdesdk uses cdbs
<apachelogger> I also think our cdbs magic cleans properly :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: can you push your current package somehwhere?
<apachelogger> debfx: kubuntu/kubuntu.mk also cleans properly
<rgreening> apachelogger: its in bzr. its actually Riddell/debfx's upload I am trying to fix
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1131630
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1131630&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1131630 | remove needless X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
 * JontheEchidna called it
<rgreening> apachelogger: its the one in ninja PPA which is currently FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> As usual, Riddell is 5 hours ahead of us
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> how did that get upstream to begin with? :P
<JontheEchidna> this usually happens when an upstream uses an existing .desktop file as a template for a new one
<JontheEchidna> and when this upstream happens to be using Kubuntu...
 * apachelogger hates kubuntu
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: fixed and uploaded
<apachelogger> though I think suse does that too?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh thats from kdegames i think
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: what's from kdegames?
<shadeslayer> he must have realised that it exsisted in some other project as well
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kajongg.desktop had a X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain entry,thats why i had to remove it and repack source
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, will you be able to have a peek and fix kdesdk?
<shadeslayer> so im guessing he saw the same in the above said project as well
 * shadeslayer prays his upload goes through
<Riddell> I said I have kdesdk ready, I just couldn't upload it because it needed to wait for the old .orig.tar.bz2 to be deleted from the PPA
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: all of our .desktop files have that post-processing
<rgreening> Riddell: oh
<rgreening> so, you repacked the source?
<Riddell> or if I didn't say it, I ment to :)
<Riddell> yes I repacked the source
<rgreening> oh... crap
<rgreening> so, now you have to go though the wait again.. as it's uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: had to upload new source with different name
<rgreening> and ftbfs
<rgreening> lol
<shadeslayer> original source refused to go away :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: thanks for wasting my time :P
 * rgreening goes away
<shadeslayer> ( wrt to kdegames )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's not like you are lacking time to waste :P
<shadeslayer> wheee
 * rgreening rm -rf kdesdk
<rgreening> apachelogger: did you get kubuntu-dev-tools figured out for the new deps
<apachelogger> rgreening: nope
<shadeslayer> uh... why are we building kdebase for karmic?
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1587145
<shadeslayer> i mean multimedia
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> whoops... uploaded wrong stuff for lucid
<rgreening> shadeslayer broke lp
<shadeslayer> rgreening: :P
 * shadeslayer gets a hammer and starts with lp.net/~rgreening
<Riddell> blurg, 4.4.4 tars are out, let's ignore them until we get 4.5 beta done
<shadeslayer> oh noes...
<shadeslayer> yeah.. no one will download 4.4  if we get 4.5 out first :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in ktown?
<shadeslayer> bah...
<debfx> oh I need to adjust my mail filters again, I get spammed with all the ftbfs mails from your uploads :p
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> same thing here :P
 * shadeslayer already has a awesome filter
<debfx> fortunately launchpad provides a X-Creator-Recipient header
<debfx> which contains the mail address of the uploader
 * apachelogger needs a new laptop :(
<shadeslayer> debfx: heh.. i just created a filter for all mails which have the words list:(<launchpad-users.lists.launchpad.net>)
<shadeslayer> s/have/had
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 16
<shadeslayer> kubotu: karma shadeslayer 
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> :(
<Tm_T> kubotu: karma Tm_T
<kubotu> karma for Tm_T: -1
<Tm_T> only one?!
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: -1
<shadeslayer> not one... :P
<Tm_T> thanks
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i dont thing its lp karma :P
<shadeslayer> *think
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I know it isn't
<shadeslayer> well kdegames builds on maverick in ppa... only problem is that i didnt realise that there was no kdegames 4.4.80a-0ubuntu1~ppa1 and ppa2,uploaded ppa3 directly :P
<shadeslayer> kubotu: help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<apachelogger> Tm_T==
<apachelogger> that was oodd
<apachelogger> see, my keyboard is doing weird things
 * apachelogger hits it a bit
<apachelogger> Tm_T--
<apachelogger> there we go
<Tm_T> apachelogger: no, it's just you
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> you are so horrible
<shadeslayer> that was dramatic :P
<Tm_T> ...and we didn't hear from him since
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++ :P
<shadeslayer> karma apachelogger
<shadeslayer> kubotu: karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 17
<shadeslayer> apachelogger-- xD
<shadeslayer> anyways im off too
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: bye :)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> do we have final 4.0.0 ktorrent package in maverick?
<Quintasan> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1254 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<Quintasan> !info ktorrent maverick
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client based on the KDE platform. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.4+dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1254 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> time to fix it
<shadeslayer> oh i give up on kdegames lucid... 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please get someone to work on the kdegames lucid build,im not going be available for the next week :)
<shadeslayer> the install files need to be tweaked probably..
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFUUUUU-
<Quintasan> how the hell I'm supposed to sync gluon when lp is being sloooooow
<ScottK> When is it not?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-29
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> really bad thunder :(
 * apachelogger is scared
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> goin to bed
<Quintasan> night
<txwikinger> How do I create a dependency in a cmake file?
<tsimpson> try with add_dependencies
<tsimpson> http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake-2-8-docs.html#command:add_dependencies
<tsimpson> I think that is what you want
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: do you have an opinion on how bug 583526 should be approached, from an SRU standpoint?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583526 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "fake_embolden patch breaks monospace fonts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583526
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is kubuntu_09_use_ft_glyph_embolden_to_fake_bold something that can be upstreamed?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: that's causing the regression, so very no
<ScottK> Right, but assuming it's fixed.
<ScottK> And does the nex patch fix this one or make it not fix the original problem?
<JontheEchidna> If the rendering of chinese charaters could be fixed, I'm sure that upstream would appreciate it
<JontheEchidna> From the looks of it, the next one is untested with what the first one was trying to fix
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if we could get freeflying to look at it, since I think he's the origin of the other patch
<ScottK> I guess my approach would be test the new one to verify it works and doesn't cause regression.
<ScottK> That's a good idea.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I have it! KWindowSystem::forceActiveWindow(widget->winId());
<JontheEchidna> amichair: works, too
<CIA-92> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100529014604-xqc5p1rv5zm11uh3 * src/daemon/hookevent/hookgui.cpp Use KWindowSystem::forceActiveWindow() to bring the hook dialog to the front
<freeflying> ScottK: kubuntu_09_use_ft_glyph_embolden_to_fake_bold and the other one should be push to upstream
<ScottK> freeflying: Both together?
<freeflying> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> freeflying: Thanks.
<freeflying> ScottK: np
<Quintasan> \o
<tsdgeos> lo guys
<tsdgeos> something is weird with latest updates
<tsdgeos> wants to install cmake-data and uninstall all other cmake-* packages
<tsdgeos> which is not good 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: in 10.04?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: do you have backports enabled?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: looks like it's compiled on i386 but not amd64 so the data and main package will be out of sync
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes, yes
<Riddell> NCommander: could you pimp the build of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.1-4~lucid1/+build/1761994
<Riddell> tsdgeos: here's my build of the packages for amd64 http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/cmake/
<tsdgeos> oki!
<NCommander> Riddell: bumped
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have a package for KTorrent 4.0 in case we are interested
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm sure we care
<Riddell> Quintasan: but I'm about to go out, put it somewhere (PPA, revu, whatever) and ping people until someone takes a look
<Quintasan> apachelogger: if you have some time please take a look at new package for KTorrent -> https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa
 * apachelogger is all busy with not going mad over u1
<apachelogger> how to get file state info: dbus query loads of unreltaed data -> parse useful one -> if (local && server && strcmp (local, server) == 0) -> do stuff
<apachelogger> that sort of makes me sad :(
<valorie> [13:41] <debfx> the vlc phonon backend doesn't support artist/title metadata for streams :(
<valorie> it works for last.fm streams
<valorie> np:
<debfx> valorie: it doesn't work for some online radio stations using http
<valorie> we've gotten reports like that in #amarok
<debfx> I had a look at the gstreamer backend, it contains a workaround to parse the NowPlaying metadata into artist and title
<valorie> seems to depend on the stream
<valorie> I don't know if I've ever tried the gstreamer backend
<valorie> maybe in the ancient past, when I couldn't have told you what a backend was
<debfx> I think it's shoutcast that doesn't work
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> migth well be
<tsdgeos> the thing is that there is no spec for shoutcast, or at least there was not last time i looked (like 2 years ago)
<tsdgeos> so all you do is look what others do and copy it :D
<valorie> kubotu: np
<kubotu> valorie hasn't played anything recently
<valorie> you lie!
 * valorie is listening to Prelude 12/21 by AFI on DECEMBERUNDERGROUND [Amarok2]
<apachelogger> iThread, uThread, wiiThread
<apachelogger> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<apachelogger> (Parent is UbuntuOne::SyncDaemon(0xa24e560), parent's thread is QThread(0x9f54df0), current thread is UpdateItemStatesThread(0xa4f3298)
<apachelogger> time to roll out a qpointer and do fancy thread magic 
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/ubuntuone-dolphin1.ogv
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtf, why so pink?
<apachelogger> !fluffy!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluffy!
<apachelogger> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771?ref=ts
<Quintasan> kubotu: np
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Kie nai Omoi" by Haga Keita 7 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 70,442
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am highly underpaid in gsoc ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so that's ~2,000 sloc?
<apachelogger> Total Physical Source Lines of Code (SLOC)                = 2,491
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1873799
<JontheEchidna> This is k-n-h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441322/
<JontheEchidna> which we both did for free :D
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529120757-2u6gtlf3iwyykr6h * (28 files in 9 dirs) merge KIO (really fileview) branch
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529120905-w771y0wj6vv6qbhc * CMakeLists.txt Change project name
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529122307-ogvi6c7sphtkx8oz * src/auth/ (AuthHandler.cpp CMakeLists.txt) get rid of python linking and use binary instead
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529122507-y8rs7y3w2npzrboe * src/auth/CMakeLists.txt don't pointlessly link against qca
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529124145-zq7dyu0mhdn8a8nq * src/ (auth/CMakeLists.txt kcmodule/ubuntuone.desktop) Fix category
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529125442-8gmfnltacxasyhwa * src/auth/ (5 files) Implement an authdenied signal-slot chain
 * apachelogger thinks about releasing either tp or alpha
<apachelogger> more like alpha really
<debfx> 0.01 alpha 1? ;)
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529131214-meg5g54q6mpppt3u * src/auth/ (AuthHandler.cpp AuthHandler.h) Delete m_accessToken after fail or success
<apachelogger> debfx: 0.0.0 alpha1 :P
<debfx> apachelogger: in that case it should be alpha0 :D
<apachelogger> debfx: wouldnt it be no alpha then?
<debfx> ScottK: could you do me a favor and push virtualbox-ose 3.2.0 to lucid-backports?
<debfx> apachelogger: pre-alpha release
<apachelogger> which would make it a tp I suppose 
<apachelogger> this is too confusing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: miss release manager, what version should I be using?
<debfx> well 0.0.0 isn't a valid version anyway except if you starting counting at 0
<apachelogger> we do that, dont we?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529134444-aitb4nj34j44pk2k * src/ (5 files in 5 dirs) Krazy++
<ScottK> debfx: What's the bug #?
<ScottK> apachelogger: 0.0.0~alpha1 and you can be below zero.
<debfx> ScottK: bug #587278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587278 in lucid-backports "Please backport virtualbox-ose and virtualbox-guest-additions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587278
<ScottK> debfx: Someone needs to say in the bug that the unmodified package builds, installs, and runs.
<debfx> ScottK: and that someone can be me?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.
<debfx> ScottK: done
<bulldog98> debfx: the rekonq package, would be clever to split it into two parts (-data package)?
<bulldog98> and add an -dbg package, because it’s going to be default in maverick
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh guess what,the 32 bit package for kdegames has kajongg but the 64 bit version does not have it
<shadeslayer> for both lucid and maverick
<shadeslayer> how is that even possible? :P
<debfx> bulldog98: the package in debian already has a -dbg package, once 0.5.0 is released I will sync it to ubuntu
<debfx> bulldog98: the binary package is only about 500kb, that's not worth splitting up
<bulldog98> ok debfx then I’ll do it the same way in the rekonq daily ppa
 * bulldog98 changes the debian files
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw any idea about my issue?
<shadeslayer> with kdegames
<debfx> shadeslayer: what issue?
<shadeslayer> debfx: kajongg in kdegames builds with 32 build but not 64 bit build
<debfx> o_O
<shadeslayer> like it appears under 32 bit binaries but not under 64 bit binaries
<shadeslayer> debfx: check it out in ninja ppa
<debfx> shadeslayer: kajongg is an arch all package
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah... 
<shadeslayer> thats why... i was preplexed in the beginning
<shadeslayer> *perplexed
<bulldog98> could it be that kontact has libkontactinterface4 as missing dependence?
<bulldog98> Riddell: do you need help with KDE SC 4.4.4 packaging?
 * bulldog98 is interested in packaging KDE SC 4.4.4 for lucid
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw who authourizes access to ktown? anyone who already has access or just Riddell 
<debfx> shadeslayer: no idea
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks :)
<debfx> ^^
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw any ideas how long will 4.4.80 take?
<shadeslayer> to be packaged fully and released
<debfx> shadeslayer: don't ask me, I'm just the new guy :p
<shadeslayer> as far as i can see we still need to complete kdemultimedia,kdesk and plasma addons
<shadeslayer> debfx: same here :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mail sent to kdegames-devel ml about library naming issue ;)
<Riddell> evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i hope you saw my kdegames comment... about renaming the source
<Riddell> what was it renamed to?
<shadeslayer> renamed to 4.4.80a ... youll have to rename it when you upload
<Riddell> fair enough
<shadeslayer> the original tarball is still in the ppa :P
<Riddell> silly PPA
<bulldog98> Riddell: I would be interested in packaging kde sc 4.4.4 for lucid
<Riddell> hi bulldog98, lovely
<Riddell> bulldog98: my task for the evening is to keep working on 4.5 beta but if you want to start 4.4.4 that's great
<Riddell> bulldog98: first thing is to make a wiki page
 * bulldog98 asks himself how he can do so
<Riddell> like this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> probably call it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4
 * bulldog98 gets the answer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw mail to kdegames-devel also sent
<Riddell> we'll only be building for lucid
<Riddell> and everything above oxygen-icons can go, shouldn't be any new versions of them for 4.4.4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he doesnt have ktown access though ;)
<Riddell> that'll be the next stage, give me a public ssh key and we can fix that
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~bulldog98
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea when 4.5 will be finished for lucid+maverick?
<Riddell> bulldog98: any prefered one of the threee there? :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: the last one
<bulldog98> cause my main PC doesn’t start KDE at the moment
<Riddell> bulldog98: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Riddell> tars in stable/4.4.4/src
<Riddell> start with kdelibs presumably, turn it into gzipped, rename to kde4libs, grab packaging from https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+index?start=50&batch=50
<Riddell> build it
<Riddell> ccache advised
<Riddell> check for any new files and whatnot (shouldn't be any)
<Riddell> let me know when it's built and we'll work out where to put it 
<bulldog98> Riddell: does pbuilder also works?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdegames/ubuntu/+merge/26371 
<bulldog98> Riddell: in the wiki page do I have to write my real name or nickname into the name colum?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes but pbuilder finishes then deletes itself so you can't check for new files after the build is done, also you'd need to fiddle around getting 4.4.4 dependencies installed in it when building
<Riddell> bulldog98: so I tend to use a simple debootstrap chroot
<shadeslayer> Riddell++\
<Riddell> bulldog98: anything we can identify you by, given the number of Jonathan's in kubuntu your nick is probably more helpful :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looking
 * shadeslayer finally gets the hang of bzr
<shadeslayer> its much much easier that git imo
 * bulldog98 likes git
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: start using bzr ( which youll need for 4.4.4 ) and then youll see the diff.
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> we won't use bzr for 4.4.4
<Riddell> just grab the packaging from 4.4.3 
<Riddell> we don't have version branches of our packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah.. because we have 4.4.80 in bzr now?
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw any idea how difficult will it be to learn plasma coding? i know some C++
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably want to learn general qt programming first, then KDE programming, then plasma programming
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. i was already onto Qt...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does plasma also have slots and signals ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> debfx: Approved.  Now you just need someone like Riddell to execute the backport.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I guess investigating Qt's graphicsview would be a good start too
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do that backport in 550880?  It's been waiting quite a while.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not done any plasma programming myself though so I don't necessarily know the pre-requisites for doing it, asking in #plasma probably a good idea
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you mean http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/widgets-and-layouts.html
 * Riddell wonders what simutrans-pak64 is
<shadeslayer> for !info simutrans-pak64
<shadeslayer> !info simutrans-pak64
<ubottu> simutrans-pak64 (source: simutrans-pak64): transportation simulator (data files). In component universe, is extra. Version 102.2.2-1 (lucid), package size 3283 kB, installed size 12804 kB
<bulldog98> Riddell: for geting the debian folder I normaly only need to download the diff file, am I right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/graphicsview.html (plasma is based on graphicsview so I'm guessing that's a useful qt module to know about)
<debfx> ScottK: thanks!
<Riddell> bulldog98: that'll get it in diff format which isn't ideal.  I'd dget the .dsc which will download the diff and the .orig then dpkg-source -x foo.dsc to extract it
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm pretty sure debfx would be happy if you did 587278 too.
<ScottK> debfx: No problem.
<Riddell> making people happy is a good thing to do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks for the info :_
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> lol... chromium scores 142 at http://html5test.com/ whereas rekonq scores... 143 \o/
<Riddell> score!
<Riddell> hmm, no sebas on the channel, guess we won't be seeing him around here any more
<ScottK> Chromium's main attribute is speed.
<shadeslayer> thats with Qt 4.7, with 4.6 its a measly 80
<ScottK> Riddell: I chatted with him.  He said he wouldn't disappear entirely.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and html5 video support in youtube
<shadeslayer> rekonq+html5 == crash and burn
<ScottK> Nice.
<shadeslayer> from kde bug 240007
<ubottu> KDE bug 240007 in general "rekonq crashes with Qt 4 7 + HTML5" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240007
<Riddell> requested backports done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Sput: FYI, chromium opens a new window faster than quassel previews the url.
<shadeslayer> hehe.. ubottu doesnt show the . in 4.7 :P
 * debfx is happy now :D
<Sput> what's up with sebas?
<Riddell> he got bought by suse
<Sput> aah, was he using kubuntu before? thought he was in here for being upstream, like I am :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe :P
<ScottK> A bit of both in his case.
 * Riddell wonders how much it would cost to get Sput to convert to kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> Any ideas if the k/ubuntu installer supports GPT tables?
<Sput> Riddell: won't be happening, my few encounters with it weren't too happy
<shadeslayer> Sput: what are you running now?
<Sput> also, I must face the fact that I am just not compatible to binary distros :)
<Sput> Gentoo, since about 10 years
<Sput> and every time I tried something else, I came back
<shadeslayer> Sput: must be some secret love potion gentoo brews...
<ScottK> Riddell: We ought to get barry to work on him.  He's a gentoo refugee.
<shadeslayer> im thinking of dual booting arch myself :P
<bulldog98> Riddell: how does „a simple debootstrap chroot“ works?
<Sput> shadeslayer: that, or it's just that it works, maintenance is pretty comfy, it has a decent package manager and rolling releases :)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Sput> (this second-to-last point is where arch fails for me)
<Sput> ah. how's chances that I can upgrade a pre-release intrepid version (some beta) to Lucid?
<Sput> my mom prolly comes visiting me next week, and her laptop hasn't seen internet since shortly before the intrepid release
<shadeslayer> Sput: hmm.. well ill probably be building KDE directly from trunk on arch 
<Sput> shadeslayer: see, I have a package manager that does that for me.
<Sput> building software manually is so 1998
<shadeslayer> Sput: well theres chakra as well on arch...
<Sput> shadeslayer: yeah, tried it :) it was the best binary distro I've tried yet (my dad got it on his computer), but it just doesn't cut it for me
<Sput> also, didn't the chakra maintainer get killed?
<shadeslayer> one of them yes
<shadeslayer> Sput: didnt get killed.. caught some disease of sorts
<shadeslayer> Sput: http://chakra-project.org/news/index.php?/archives/54-Sad-news-we-lost-one-of-our-own.html
<ScottK> Sput: If you update intrepid first (it's still available on old-releases.ubuntu.com), upgrade intrepid -> karmic and then karmic -> lucid it should work out.
<Sput> well, he died
<Sput> ScottK: hmm, can I tell that to the distro upgrade thingy? not very familiar with how that kind of stuff works on *buntu
<ScottK> Sput: I'll be glad to help you out with it.
<Sput> ScottK: let's hope I'll catch you when my mom comes visiting me then :)
<shadeslayer> Sput: or you could just do a clean install :P
<shadeslayer> takes 15 mins..
<Sput> (her place doesn't have internet (yes I know), that's why I can only do it when she comes visiting me, which happens very rarely
<Sput> shadeslayer: chances are that the new install won't be kubuntu then, though
<shadeslayer> Sput: lol
<Sput> do translations for KDE work in Lucid all right?
<ScottK> Not perfect, but I understand pretty decent.
<ScottK> Definitely better than Intrepid.
<Riddell> find unless you're lithuanian
<shadeslayer> nothing is perfect.... not even SSBSC...
<Riddell> and really and language that can't decide how many plural forms it has is going to get confused :)
<Sput> Riddell: German would be ok :)
<Sput> Intrepid was not very pretty in that regard
<ScottK> True, but if we hadn't used Rosetta, Lithuanian would be fine.
<Sput> it was that famous "we broke all the translations" release, iirc
<shadeslayer> btw seems that lucid wont start on my Intel P3 desktop :P
<Sput> then again, considering the fact that my mom still runs it, overall it must have been quite stable
<ScottK> For KDE 4.1, I think it was really good.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw is the merge fine? im going to delete all packaging related folders from my HD now...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sorry getting distracted, will get to it in a minute
<shadeslayer> np
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | ninjas packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.4.4  4.5 beta https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and just wanted to ask that if someone gets selected for UDS,how much of the trip is sponsored?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you're selected for sponsorship it all gets sponsored (well not if you clear out the hotel mini bar)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: haha
<Riddell> anyone can come to UDS if they pay their way
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw i checked the build log for kdegames,and it showed some .pyc files being installed
<shadeslayer> the .install files had no .pyc files...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the PPA build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> no .pyc files in kajongg_4.4.80a-0ubuntu1~ppa3_all.deb
<Riddell> you asked why  kajongg didn't get built on amd64, it's because it's an arch all package which only gets built once (on i386)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah that was cleared by debfx 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: check  https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1762212/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.kdegames_4:4.4.80a-0ubuntu1~ppa3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz 
<shadeslayer> and search for .pyc
<Riddell> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kdegames-4.4.80a/debian/tmp/usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/client.pyc
<Riddell> that's installing it into debian/tmp
<Riddell> where everything gets installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so that doesnt go into packaging?
<Riddell> then dh_install uses the .install files to put what we want into the packages
<shadeslayer> ok.. was just a bit concerned :)
<Riddell> and since we didn't put .pyc into the .install files they don't get packaged
<shadeslayer> why didnt we put them in btw?
<Riddell> .pyc files are compiled python which is specific to a paticular build of python
<Riddell> so it would break if python changed
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> and python apps can be run fine from .py files so just use that 
<Riddell> there are ways of generating .pyc files at package install time which get updated whenever python gets updated
<Riddell> but that's fiddly when we have our .py files not installed as normal python modules
<Riddell> shadeslayer: merge looks good except there's a few debian/stamp-* files which shouldn't be there
<Riddell> I'll remove those and merge
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> i wonder where those came from... maybe dh_clean didnt clean them out
<shadeslayer> anyways.. gtg.. bye all
<bulldog98> Riddell: what to do if I’m already usin maverick?
<Riddell> bulldog98: make a lucid chroot
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’m doing that
<bulldog98> but
<bulldog98> Riddell: done
<Riddell> but?
<bulldog98> Riddell: typo
<bulldog98> sorry
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> monkey man \o/
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSuEMJ_48YE&a=rM6OE8YBXII&playnext_from=ML
<Riddell> without looking I'm guessing that's eurovision
<apachelogger> Riddell: guess again ^^
<Riddell> ok 4.5 beta installs and mostly runs on maverick, uploading
<Riddell> oh apachelogger, could you teach me how to upload kde-l10n?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<apachelogger> if any questions arise, please ask :)
<Riddell> lovely
<lex79> you're uploading, but about ABI issue?
<Riddell> lex79: what ABI issue?
<lex79> kdepim 4.4 doesn't work with 4.5
<lex79> JontheEchidna knows better
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there any reason one would want to use KRun instead of QDesktopServices to open a http url?
<Riddell> lex79: hmm, release team list suggested it should work fine
<Riddell> lex79: however I'm expecting kolabsys to send us a packager soon and sort out kdepim to their high standards
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm afraid I don't know
 * apachelogger scrolls up his channel buffer and asks in the other devel channel then :)
<lex79> ok
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529212341-s6hhi5pe51nv2wqg * src/kcmodule/ (CMakeLists.txt Module.cpp Module.h) * Comment out not-implemented junk * Make Urls work
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you hear more from the kolab folks after UDS?
<Riddell> ScottK: had a business lunch with padams (ooh, pizza), he seemed impressed by your contacts with the server team
<Riddell> he said he'd be sending a packager our way to work with ninjas soon (as well as packaging enterprise branches)
<txwikinger> Riddell: I have experimented with the kdevelop package. I can't reproduce the issue even with 4 cpus building in parallel
<Riddell> txwikinger: :(
<txwikinger> but it seems to be a race issue... the sequence of when things are in the logs is different on my build system compared with launchpad
<txwikinger> I also have not found a way yet, to force sequential build on launchpad
<txwikinger> Do you know anybody that is more expert in that
 * apachelogger goes all patchy on upstream
<Riddell> not really, worth asking kdevelop devs I guess
<txwikinger> well.. I rather thought some people who are make experts
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libkutils was split in to separate libraries improperly
<JontheEchidna> applications built against 4.4 will either not run at all or crash when a config dialog is opened
<Riddell> yeah so lots of rebuilds needed probably
<Riddell> acceptable for maverick, troublesome for lucid
<debfx> txwikinger: setting DEB_BUILD_PARALLEL to an empty string didn't work?
<txwikinger> debfx: no difference
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm more worried about universe + lucid backports
<JontheEchidna> so yeah. troublesome
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> did you contact ervin?
<txwikinger> debfx...the odd thing is even I can build with more cpus on my system and it does not get out of sync like that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: !
<Nightrose> apachelogger: !
<apachelogger> *hug*
<Nightrose> *hug*
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> holy french fries!
<apachelogger> there is a bug
<apachelogger> omg
<Nightrose> ohnoes
<apachelogger> brrrr
<bulldog98> Riddell: what goes to Uploaders: ?
 * apachelogger takes a note and moves along since it is a rather unimportant one
<Riddell> bulldog98: leave it at whatever debian has, we don't use that field
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<bulldog98> never seen that before
 * apachelogger is glad to say that ubuntuone authing is working in most cases, that you can break your deamon with one click, that he has an mostly implemented ubuntuone serverside API, that dolphin is able to display status information regarding ubuntuone and that there is a plasmoid that is buggy as hell and only can be used to look fancy ^^
<bulldog98> Riddell: what’s with .NEWS-files?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: no, it slipped my mind
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy58DfwUrqM
<debfx> txwikinger: so custom_include_paths.h is generated too late?
<txwikinger> yes
<bulldog98> apachelogger: when will an alpha be in your PPA?
<apachelogger> one day
<bulldog98> apachelogger: cool
 * apachelogger actually notes that syncdaemon needs manual patching for the time being
<Nightrose> apachelogger: wth? :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ervin@kde.org?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you have been hijacked it seems
<Nightrose> thiefes!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<Riddell> uploading 4.5 beta to maverick!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Isn't looks fancy, but buggy as hell considered complete for plasma things?
<apachelogger> yes :P
<txwikinger> I always have this; make[1]: warning: -jN forced in submake: disabling jobserver mode.
<bulldog98> Riddell: what comand to run if I want to test if the debian files work?
<txwikinger> soyuz does not
<txwikinger> even i see aall the cores running on the build
 * apachelogger pokes DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=375ENQbru8s
<amichair> JontheEchidna: You rock!
<apachelogger> +1
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Riddell> hmm?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, last night I figured out how to solve an issue we had run in to with kubuntu-notification-helper and the hook dialog not coming to the front when activated
<Riddell> bulldog98: never heard of a .NEWS file
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you fix the init yet :P
<bulldog98> Riddell: in the debian folder there are .NEWS files but there stands something about expirimental -> belong to Debian
<bulldog98> Riddell: sort of mini changelog for single packages
<Riddell> ignore it
<bulldog98> Riddell: it was going to do so
<debfx> txwikinger: have you managed to get kdevelop build non-parallel on your system?
<CIA-92> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100529225348-l17rz70fpmnbbx6y * src/daemon/ (notificationhelpermodule.cpp notificationhelpermodule.h) Break out initialization into an init() function. In the constructor, set a singleshot timer for 5 seconds to run this function, so that the module can load quickly and block things less
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^ six minutes :D
<txwikinger> debfx: parallel and sequential.. I never get errors on my build system
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that also removed the need for some singleshots further down
<Riddell> root@wido:/root/kde-l10n/kde-l10n-common# debian/build-l10n.sh 
<Riddell> Do you REALLY REALLY want to mess with the current build dir? (y/n)
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does that mean?
<debfx> txwikinger: yeah it works for me too
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is already ./build/
<Sput> hmmmmpf. rekonq's session management is unusable if it doesn't have a session stored on crash :>
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you got all tars already you can run the script with -ncd (IIRC)
<txwikinger> debfx: I start to tend to say it is soyuz that needs to be fixed, not kdevelop
<apachelogger> which will then not-clean-directory ^^
<Sput> also, Germany won the Eurovision Song Contest
<apachelogger> or rather it will, but not the tars
<txwikinger> Riddell: should I submit a bug against soyuz?
<Riddell> txwikinger: it's unlikely to be a bug in soyuz
<Riddell> more a quirk
<txwikinger> rofl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: \o/
<txwikinger> tell me soyuz never has bugs
<debfx> txwikinger: have you managed to get it built sequential on soyuz?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I still think singleshooting with timer 0 would be sufficient though
<txwikinger> debfx: no.. I have not found a way to make soyuz work sequential
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so kded intializes modules in a serial fashion, moving to the next after the constructor of the last is finished?
<debfx> and on your system?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-30
<txwikinger> yeah.. it normally is always sequential on my system
<txwikinger> but I bumped to up to 8 cores
<txwikinger> parallel
<txwikinger> and non of the tests had an error
<apachelogger> Riddell: bzr whoami ... you are currently comitting as root@wido
<txwikinger> well.. I got the system locked up when I forced it to use 100 parallel processes :D
<debfx> ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apparently there's a X-KDE-Kded-phase... could this be more what we want?
<debfx> DEB_BUILD_PARALLEL= restricts the build to sequential for me
<debfx> so is soyuz overriding this somehow?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: basically we can move it to the second phase of loading, if we wish
<CIA-92> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529230525-jol6xk3tp9yc7gq0 * debian/build-l10n.sh Clearify "build-dir-found" message
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if that really works then we probably want both
<txwikinger> debfx: well its not only that
<txwikinger> I can parallise the toplevel
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: If that works I'll set the singleshot timer to 0
<apachelogger> blocking in the ctor is no option because it will block kded as a whole for the time of ctoring, so IMHO modules should have a pure virtual init() to enforce the use of that thingy
<txwikinger> however, sublevels are always stay in one process for me
<txwikinger> look if you find this in the build log: make[1]: warning: -jN forced in submake: disabling jobserver mode.
<txwikinger> I think that is actually a bug in the make we currently have 
<CIA-92> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100529230810-dusb3v200upjltv3 * src/daemon/ (notificationhelper.desktop notificationhelpermodule.cpp) Set X-KDE-Kded-phase to 2 so that this KDED module loads in the second phase. Using this we can set the singleshot timer to 0. We still need the singleshot to prevent the ctor from blocking until init() is finished
<debfx> in the PPA build log?
<txwikinger> it is not in the ppa log
<txwikinger> I get it when I build on my system
<debfx> do you still have the ~ppa3 version?
<txwikinger> pp
<txwikinger> ppa3? on the ppa? No.. it is ppa6 now
<txwikinger> but not a lot of chnage
<Riddell> debian/build-l10n.sh: line 181: bzr-buildpackage: command not found
<Riddell> fail
<Riddell> docs need to mention that
<JontheEchidna> shinies: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopdp1429-jpg.jpg
<Riddell> YOU MUST PUSH TO THE PARENT BRANCH BEFORE BUILDING THE PACKAGES!!!
<Riddell> I have pushed!
<apachelogger> Riddell: pull 
<apachelogger> should be rephrased ... the remote branch must match the local branch
<Riddell> gah, someone committed on top of me!
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> exactly because of that they must be equal ;)
<apachelogger> enforced quality ftw!
<apachelogger> Riddell: please tell me when you are done, I have got other improvements to push for the script
<ScottK> apachelogger: More fun if you keep pushing them without telling first.
<ScottK> ;-)
<CIA-92> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529233048-cq0oe3hyrx2f4u68 * debian/build-l10n.sh Check that bzr-buildpackage is installed before doing anything
<CIA-92> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529233111-v2st882n78pzjcgg * debian/build-l10n.sh improve local != parent error msg
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<apachelogger> you are evil
<Quintasan> \o
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529234644-bz7lgnl5zy13nn16 * src/kcmodule/Module.cpp Use ktoolinvocation instead of qdestkopservices
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100529234655-fnejsxoc0eah81ug * src/auth/AuthHandler.cpp debug++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the qapt path in svn and do you have a commit piplined?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/
<JontheEchidna> what's commit pipelining?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have a change you could commit? :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please commit
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: committed
<CIA-92> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1132160 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/example/qapttest.cpp Another comment that can go. (There's sufficient example code that's not commented)
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> I've had enough of cpp magic today
<Quintasan> Goin' to bed, night.
 * Quintasan will have dreams in C++
<Riddell> night Quintasan 
<debfx> rgreening_: kdevelop built fine in the ppa with parallel disabled
<txwikinger> how did you do that?
<debfx> oh wrong person highlighted ^^
<debfx> txwikinger: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/kdevelop_4:4.0.0-2ubuntu1~ppa6_4:4.0.0-2ubuntu1~ppa7.diff.gz
<txwikinger> hmm.. I had that in before, but it did not work
<txwikinger> well.. at least it is working
<debfx> no idea, that's why I asked about ~ppa3
<debfx> why does it build so many l10n packages, that doesn't seem right
<txwikinger> its how the debian packages is donw
<txwikinger> done
<debfx> maye some kind of who can build the most binary packages contest ;D
<JontheEchidna> debian has one kde-l10n package. It may win at that
<txwikinger> well.. you only install one of the l10n packages I would guess
<txwikinger> JontheEchidna: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=kdevelop&searchon=names&suite=unstable&section=all
<JontheEchidna> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=kde-l10n&searchon=names&suite=unstable&section=all
<debfx> yeah but if all source packages created a binary package for every language the archive would be flooded
<txwikinger> not another discussion about how and where translations are made please
<debfx> JontheEchidna: they cheated by creating a transitional package for every language!
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530003630-hw0o7z0myl0feljn * src/api/ (9 files) Make api a shared lib
<claydoh> har: http://identi.ca/conversation/33911152#notice-34072001
 * claydoh keeps getting demoralized by all this junk :(
<JontheEchidna> haters are gonna hate
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: so say it isn't true then , i feel like fighting back
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> if I badmouthed any distro, I'd get jumped on in all directions at once
<claydoh> not that I ever would
<apachelogger> yay \o/
 * apachelogger can now recursively convert json to qobjects
<claydoh> apachelogger: wow sounds great, whatever it all means :D
<apachelogger> Sput: remember that problem I had about json conversion not kicking in ... after looking a bit at the Qt code related to the magic I noticed that it does type checking on the variant-to-be-converted
<apachelogger> in particular it will check if the variant's type matches the one obtained via the type system
<apachelogger> so type system says Foo but variant says QVariantMap -> aborts function call -> makes apachelogger wonder why that might have failed
<apachelogger> work around is now that the Q_PROPERTY setter uses a QVariantMap, whereas a new property for the getter is returning a Foo pointer
<apachelogger> claydoh: it means that I can remove hacky workarounds from my ubuntuone api implementation ;)
<claydoh> apachelogger: cool, even more fantastic-er
 * claydoh needs offsite backup as he, um, accidentally wiped out his Kubuntu laptop using dd and a haiku image file :)
<claydoh> luckily I do have local backups
<valorie> apachelogger: I'm interested in trying out ubuntuone
<valorie> when do you think it'll be ready for use in kubuntu?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530015127-kk1owmfa4ki5465t * src/ (8 files in 2 dirs) More sanity for the api -- off to bed commit (technically I already am ;))
<nixternal> claydoh: ignore those people, they are just FUD spreading fucktards
<ScottK> claydoh: One of the ironies in all this stuff about crap patches is I sometimes have to fish through other distros for patches for clamav rdepends when clamav breaks their API.  I don't even look at opensuse patches because every time I found one it was complete crap (Oh no, function broken, let's remove the whole thing instead of fixing it).
<shadeslayer> whee! ftbfs :P
<shadeslayer> that too in the main archives :P
<bulldog98> Riddell: for the packages in PPA an appandix of ~ppa1 would be enought, right
<shadeslayer> Sput: are you free?
<shadeslayer> ( need some info about slackware :P )
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I compile kde4libs with the additional depandence on aspell?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yep
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: if thats optional,you can add it to get additional features
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that would meen to add an package in Build-Depends:
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yes..
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but hspell is already in it
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: like kdegames had a dep on gluon... 
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hmm.. 
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: thats the hebrew spell checker.. aspell is different
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: are you shure?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: not entirely :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: but like i said,kdegames had a optional dep on gluon,but in the end it didnt work out
<shadeslayer> so we didnt put it
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: seams that you are right
 * bulldog98 wounders why in maverick the kubuntu-dev-tools are at version 9.10.0 while in the bzr branch it’s at 10.10
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we are thinking of reviving project neon :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: good luck, then, want to be maintainer of the branch?
 * Quintasan gave up after few tries
<Quintasan> the code is ...ewww
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: why?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just point me to the branch can you?
<Quintasan> sure
<shadeslayer> i only have 5 mins... so quickly :P
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~neon
<Quintasan> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon
<shadeslayer> seems to me,apachelogger will have to mentor us :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: right
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: seen https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon 
<shadeslayer> ok anyways ive gtg :)
<shadeslayer> cya later
<bulldog98> Riddell: no package conversion to new source format, right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw theres no 4.4.80 kdelibs,maybe thats causing the ftbfs? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/ 
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's kde 3.5
<debfx> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs is kde4
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> debfx: then why is kdeartwork,kdegames,etc all ftbfs?
<debfx> maybe kde4libs was built too late
<shadeslayer> debfx:   kde-sc-dev-latest: Breaks: kdelibs5-dev (< 4:4.4.80) but 4:4.4.3a-2ubuntu3 is to be installed
<debfx> kdegames started building before kde4libs
<debfx> so it should build fine now
<debfx> someone just has to push the retry button
<debfx> bulldog98: I'd say keep the packaging changes to a minimum
<Riddell> bulldog98: indeed no
<shadeslayer> debfx: kdebase still hasnt built.. im not sure thatll help
<bulldog98> debfx: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you push the retry button on the kdebase,kdegames,kdeartwork?
<shadeslayer> packages
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe wait for kdegames and artwork
<shadeslayer> because base will take 2 hour to build :P
<Riddell> they shouldn't need kdebase
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well ok then
<debfx> shadeslayer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<shadeslayer> ah they do!
<shadeslayer> artwork depends on kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan|Szel> shadeslayer: well, good luck on hacking apachelogger's ruby code
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: hehe... lets see :P
<shadeslayer> i may/may not pursue this :P
<Quintasan|Szel> it its current state it managed to build two amarok packages, but they were empty
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace != kdebase
<Riddell> I'll retry that too
<shadeslayer> oh.. yes please
<shadeslayer> btw all the builds of kdelibs are not complete,so are the ones that are complete published?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but I only care about i386 and amd64 at this point
<shadeslayer> hehe... ok
<shadeslayer> whee! nm plasmoid finally connects to a WEP network :P
<shadeslayer> weird... i see 4.4.81 tarballs in ktown :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but I think WPA2 doesn’t works now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they's automatically made every week, we don't need to worry about them
<bulldog98> Riddell: could you update the version of kubuntu-dev-tools in maverick, please? They are on 9.04
<apachelogger> valorie: couple of weeks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok
<Riddell> bulldog98: update to what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 10.10
<bulldog98> Riddell: the package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't change version number for no reason
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hehe.. win some,lose some
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i have no idea about kubuntu-dev-tools,i just know that bulldog98 wanted to update the version to 10.10
<Riddell> is there actually new code somewhere or just the version feels old?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I think in the package isn’t the actuall version of kubuntu-dev-tools
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: it was 10.04 from what’s in the bzr branch
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh..
<bulldog98> Riddell: and it also feels old
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: so you want the 10.04 version to be packaged
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yep
<apachelogger> making a good shared lib is quite the effort :/
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530110430-z1pf6ozamcyzuseq * src/api/ (Quota.cpp Quota.h) Give the quota api a d-pointer to hide its members ... what a drag :P
<shadeslayer> stupid virtuoso.. taking up 50 pc of my cpu 
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530111110-h2gpjd92x65eu8mt * src/api/Quota.cpp Formatting++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ktorrent 4.0 released,has someone packaged it yet?
<shadeslayer> doesnt seem so..
<bulldog98> Riddell: koffice language packs missing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill be uploading to revu for inclusion,is that fine?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I did
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cool then :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: thats lucid :P
<shadeslayer> i mean maverick
<bulldog98> apachelogger: could you update kubuntu-dev-tools?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh man, you're so fast to complain
<apachelogger> hm?
<Quintasan> just install it :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just install what?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nvm, I just saw wtf is going on with libs in maverick
<shadeslayer> whee.. debian already has it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: were there any new deps?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: beats me, I just grabbed some source from PPA and updated it, looks like it need a merge
<shadeslayer> yeah.. im working on that
 * apachelogger does kinky things to his qobjects ^^
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530112432-65uu5npje57813ri * src/api/ (Device.cpp Device.h) Device now also uses d-pointers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hows the client coming along?
<apachelogger> 2963 SLOC
 * shadeslayer wonders if we will also get the ubuntu one plasmoid :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: SLOC? LOC== lines of code,whats the S ?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530112630-axwa4s0ayavbchtu * src/api/ (4 files) TODO++
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: source
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530112732-hlgt7qg29xipu5rl * src/api/Quota.cpp bad copynpaste--
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530112916-zykd4oa2j2b4mjcu * src/api/ (Device.cpp Subscription.h) Sane assignment operators++
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/w8MOaIc.html
<apachelogger> kcms ftw \o/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why the hell your GSOC application is sitting inside debian/ of ktorrent? @_@
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> that is a good question indeed
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mirroring I suppose, in case I loose it? :P
<apachelogger> well then
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> once I have a sensible kcm UI the interface implementations are finished
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we not change the logo?
<Riddell> bulldog98: I just accepted koffice-l10n from New an hour ago
<apachelogger> i.e. soonish I can start with akonadi \o/
<apachelogger> this is going to be ugly ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: commit often, release early ^^
<apachelogger> http://picasaweb.google.com/apachelogger/KDEMultimediaEduSprint2010#5476002496129530434
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: huh? don't bother with merge
<apachelogger> that is btw how we came up with the new name for KTTSD ^^
 * Quintasan is sure slow
<apachelogger> mind the vampire butterbunny on the right!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: why>
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is it already in the repos ?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nah, it has been sitting on my hdd for the last two days
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you just reminded me to testbuild it
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the merge? ah ok :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you sure like to find more work for me
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> :p
<Quintasan> btw. apachelogger if you have time to do Fluffy then do project neon
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> NO
<apachelogger> fluffy actually makes sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or mentor us with neon :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: see? even apachelogger admits that project-neon is crap
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<Quintasan> even though he wrote it himself
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it does not make sense
<shadeslayer> nothing makes sense these days....
<Quintasan> especially ruby code
<Quintasan> ;>
<apachelogger> it targets 0.1% of the possible target audience while causing a lot more maintenance over head
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: really? imo alot of people used neon
<Quintasan> my thought after finding out that half of the packages create were empty
<Quintasan> thoughts*
<Quintasan> created*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: based on what statistics?
 * Quintasan should learn to type
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well no actuall statistics,but during the jaunty cycle alot of people wanted the KDE svn packages
<shadeslayer> from my experience in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> sure, so they can break their system
<Quintasan> spamming launchpad with useless things is not what we need
<apachelogger> + jaunty was a different situatuion alltogether
<Quintasan> jaunty, omfg
<Quintasan> Qt 4.5 drama
 * shadeslayer is already thinking of compiling kde svn this summer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: eh?
<shadeslayer> i was out of the loop then :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it was somewhere in the middle of jaunty cycle when I started contributing
<Quintasan> "Go and find a patch for Lancelot"
<Quintasan> It was broken by Qt 4.5 back then
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: out of sheer curiosity, wtf are those *.symbols files? I can't figure out what they do.
 * shadeslayer watches as he is spammed with ftbfs mails
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm about ktorrent, we have some things like copyright.{in,licenses,po,source} while Debian has only copyright, should I get rid of them too?
<apachelogger> depends on the content and why they were added
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need a rebuild of kdepimlibs as well.. kdebase-workspace fails because kdepimlibs has failed due to non availability of kdelibs at build time :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ha, they are because of dfsg, but new package has no components removed because of non-free things
<apachelogger> then I suppose we dont need it anymore
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530115347-8zei6agcnou7w8cx * src/statusnotifier/ (Application.cpp Application.h Main.cpp StatusNotifier.h) include cleanup
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: btw if you have any packages that need to be updated in archives please do let me know ;)
<shadeslayer_> oh wow.. 24 june is debian import freeze... loads of time to get packages in
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: hmm I've merged gluon to bzr branch -> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/gluon/ubuntu
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: if you will do any release ping me and I will merge it
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: okies :)
<Riddell> retried kdepimlibs
 * shadeslayer_ finds turtle favi icon at bzr hilarious
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: thanks :D
<shadeslayer_> and btw bazaar is also a hindi word meaning market :P
<Riddell> bazaar is understood in English, it comes from the Catherdral and the Bazaar, an essay describing the differences between software made by large companies and software made by lots of individuals
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: mind reviewing ktorrent merge? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/ktorrent.tar.bz2
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530120246-xs4e6qjquidn012p * data/ubuntuone-kde.desktop update desktop file
<Quintasan> Riddell: If the package is in Debian but not in Ubuntu I should request a sync?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: libktorrent?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: yeah
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: no idea.. does it build on maverick without any changes?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: yes it does
<Quintasan> requestsync is broken :S
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: well sync it is then :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: is it new in Debian?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: they split ktorrent into 2
<shadeslayer_> ( upstream )
<shadeslayer_> libktorrent and ktorrent :P
<Riddell> yes so it'll get synced automatically when the next debian mass sync gets run
<Riddell> or I can do it manually new if you want
<shadeslayer_> Well... ktorrent will need libktorrent to build
 * Riddell cranks the handle on the sync script
<Riddell> done
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> hmmm ktorrent is in main meaning I can't upload :<
<shadeslayer_> oh this is hilarious http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_69
 * Quintasan is thinking about applying for a kubuntu-dev when school year ends
 * apachelogger just pushed qoauth to some ppa... wondering what that could be used for... ;)
<lex79> Riddell: bug 587501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587501 in qt-sdk (Ubuntu) "Sync qt-sdk with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587501
<Riddell> Debian has qt-sdk?
<lex79> yep
<shadeslayer_> !info qt-sdk unstable
<ubottu> qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component main, is optional. Version 2 (unstable), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<shadeslayer_> hmm.... kdepimlibs almost complete building
<Riddell> lex79: actually i think we should add libqt4-webkit-dev to qt-sdk
<Riddell> which would mean a manual upload
<lex79> Riddell: oh right, I can merge then, oh?
<lex79> ok?
<Riddell> please do
<shadeslayer_> kdepimlibs built! :D
<fregl> apachelogger: ouch... http://webbaverse.com/media/kdemu-0x0003
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530122900-hby4kg007s11qlom * src/CMakeLists.txt Dont build plasma widget
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> fregl: OMFG!
 * fregl runs
<Riddell> ?
<fregl> Riddell: your student is on the radio
<Riddell> sounds like a Mexican chap
<fregl> towards the end
<apachelogger> 10:30ish
<apachelogger> this is so scary!
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530123455-ju23kka24156e9uq * src/api/ApiExport.h Adding headers to bzr would be a good idea
<lex79> Riddell: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/qt-sdk_2ubuntu1.tar.gz
<lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/qt-sdk_2ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> fregl: btw, using the versioncontrolplugin api for ubuntuone integration into dolphin seems to be quite the good approach
<apachelogger> that filesync comes with similar states as version control does help a lot here ;)
<Riddell> Lydia is red?
<Nightrose> i was a bit
<Nightrose> sunburn--
<Riddell> lex79: groovy uploading
<lex79> ;)
<fregl> apachelogger: cool, still sounds hackish - what if you have a svn checkout in your u1?
<fregl> that will make your flamingo explode
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that ought to be solved at dolphin level IMHO
<apachelogger> cause you can also svn checkout in a git repo
<apachelogger> which leads to the same problem
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> fregl: possible we can make the plugin interface a bit more generic, then have the vc stuff stacked onto that and filesync as another type of plugin
<fregl> yes, probably not something to really worry about... does your stuff also keep my cpu happy?
<fregl> but that's probably also solved at the dolphin level
<stikonas> Ridell: this kde-l10n-lt build failed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-lt/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1/+build/1763859 (kde-l10n-lt depends on kdelibs5-dev 4.4.80, not on 4.4.1)
<apachelogger> fregl: I dont know about your cpu, but mine is eaten by python anyway :P
<fregl> nice, good thing I'm currently running that other distro
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCzWPBR30Nk&a=LZ4BRtsQ__A
<Riddell> stikonas: that's an upstream issue which they're aware of
<apachelogger> fregl: arch?
 * apachelogger broke his arch tonight :(
<stikonas> Ridell: I'm the upstream for lithuanian language, and I'm not aware of it
<fregl> the one with a swamp as wallpaper
<stikonas> Riddell:^^
<apachelogger> fregl: you did not switch to fluffy? :P
<Riddell> stikonas: let me check my kde-packager archives
<apachelogger> that said, I should package up the fluffy theming
<fregl> apachelogger: did fluffy decide on arch now :P
<apachelogger> no, because I broke my arch while trying to deploy fluffy on it :P
<apachelogger> no good a distro if it breaks while I try to embrace it
<apachelogger> ...but carefull now...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. where the hell I can get Fluffy?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530125537-98n96i5p11dl6b7z * (12 files in 3 dirs) Adding debian dir... RELEASE IS SORT IF CLOSE :P
<stikonas> Riddell: I think that I can remove those RMB; and LMB; tags from po files so it won't be an issue at all, but it will have to wait 2 weeks until exams are over.
<apachelogger> \o/ \o/ \o/
<apachelogger> I has got packaging
<apachelogger> muahaha
<Quintasan> uhm...
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530125620-v0431dg18h788bg4 * (.bzr-builddeb .bzr-builddeb/default.conf) Add bzr-builddep config too, while I am at it
<bulldog98> apachelogger: were to get it?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you need translators?
<apachelogger> talking about translators... currently I do not even extract strings ^^
<bulldog98> apachelogger: before the beta release you have to change that :P
<Quintasan> give me fluffy @_@
 * bulldog98 thinks if apachelogger goes on that way beta will be in 5 days
<Riddell> stikonas: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/en/user.entities contains entries for RMB while /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/lt/user.entities doesn't
<Quintasan> I think he should do something more productive
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> stikonas: so that's what needs to be updated 
<stikonas> Riddell: I think that I have commited those a couple of months ago, I can check once more
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, about my Trollface QT
<Riddell> stikonas: looks like you commited some bits to the file but not everything that's in the English version http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdoctools/customization/lt/user.entities?view=log
<stikonas> Riddell: I see what is wrong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: is there a way to make SLOT execute  trollImage->show(); ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: creating another function is a bit problematic since I want the image to show in the same window
<Quintasan> HNGH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't mind me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: QLabel *trollImage = new QLabel;  @_@
 * Quintasan is wondering wtf he was doing yesterday
<stikonas> Riddell: I'll fix it after my exams (finished on Saturday).
<stikonas> s/finished/finishes/
<stikonas> I think it would be soon enough for beta 2
<Quintasan> pizza, yeah
 * Quintasan noms
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530130720-j1nit13mja5k7fb9 * src/ (kcmodule/Module.cpp statusnotifier/Main.cpp) Dont use emtpy ki18n() strings
<Riddell> thanks stikonas 
<Riddell> stikonas: are you aware of the status of lithuanian in 10.04?
<stikonas> Riddell: yes I am, it was reported by me
<stikonas> I think that the fix was commited, but updated translations haven't reached 10.04 yet
<stikonas> ant this failed build of kde-l10n-lt doesn't have the same problem that 10.04 had, so it seems that the fix works
<stikonas> s/ant/and/
<freinhard> anyone packaging koffice 2.2?
<Riddell> freinhard: 2.2 is done
<Riddell> I should announce it
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530131122-trsc3sb74d7zly04 * (7 files in 7 dirs) Add message extraction, so I can do beta in 5 days ;)
<freinhard> Riddell: yay! 
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530132714-vkmvgfxzvxzg563o * (3 files in 2 dirs) rename libubuntuone_api to libubuntuone-api
<Riddell> freinhard: are you on 10.04?  are you able to test it?
<Quintasan> Ladies and Gentleman, I present you the most useless app in the world -> file:///home/quintasan/Dropbox/Public/trollface-1.0.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/trollface-1.0.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> fix'd
<Quintasan> thanks go to apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> <== leet hax00r
<Quintasan> yeah sure
 * shadeslayer wonders if he should upgrade to 4.4.80 from ninja ppa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: better than you for sure :P
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> my app is 1000 times better than yours
<shadeslayer> 0's have no value... :P
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> 0xFFFFFF times better
<Quintasan> problem?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1874284
<apachelogger> krazy disagrees
<shadeslayer> 0xanything = 0 :P
<shadeslayer> well.. technically that should be undefined....
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no, multiplication by 0 always == 0
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: division by 0 == undefined
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well... if 0x50=0 then, 50=0/0 
<apachelogger> kubotu: wikipedia c++0x
<apachelogger> kubotu: didnt you have a wp plugin?
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp c++0x
<kubotu> Results for c++0x: 1. C++0x - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x | 2. C++ Technical Report 1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Technical_Report_1 | 3. Hexadecimal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal
<kubotu> [1] C++0x (pronounced see plus plus oh ex)[1] is the unofficial name of the planned new standard for the C++ programming language. It is intended to replace the existing C++ standard, ISO/IEC 14882, which was published in 1998 and updated in 2003. These predecessors are informally known as C++98 and C++03. The new standard will include several additions to the core language and will extend the C++ standard libr...
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: this means undefined==50 \o/
<shadeslayer> we just defined undefined values :P
<freinhard> Riddell: yep, 10.05 and willing to test it ;)
<apachelogger> #define undefined false
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there you go
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> anything is possible with C++
<Quintasan> old joke is old == #define 0 1
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> i want my monocolor icons :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> #define false 0
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no it also works in C :P
<apachelogger> s/no/now
<Quintasan> #define main trollface
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also you would use the joke as #define true false in a cpp context :P
<Riddell> freinhard: it's in backports
<Riddell> freinhard: so just install koffice from there and let me know how it works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what option do you set to compile kde and install in /opt/kde
<shadeslayer> Riddell: testing koffice?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok,awesome,and then kdm will automatically detect it?
<shadeslayer> ( the new KDE install )
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is a howto in the kde techbase
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so ill have to edit the config file..
<seele> what package is webkit in? i'm apparently missing it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh cool..
<seele> or the webkit script engine
<shadeslayer> seele: libqtscript4-webkit
<shadeslayer> theres also libqt4-webkit
<seele> shadeslayer: plasma-scriptengine-webkit is what i needed 
<seele> in case anyone else is trying to do the plasma widget tutorials
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you rebuild kdeartwork and kdegames now? kdepimlibs is finished :)
<shadeslayer> and the other packages too.. the ones which failed
<Riddell> kdegames is built
<shadeslayer> awesome..
<shadeslayer> didnt check that
<Riddell> artwork however needs kdebase-workspace which was waiting on pimlibs
<Riddell> so retrying that
 * JontheEchidna retries kdebase
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cant we release the lucid versions? whats left to package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've installed them but kdebindings has an overwrite issue so I need to fix that
<Riddell> then I need to restart KDE to test them and see how bad this ABI issue is
<shadeslayer> ah.. ok
<shadeslayer> ABI ?
<Riddell> they may well not be suitable for release into the backports PPA
<Riddell> the kcontrol library split by upstream which probably means stuff compiled with 4.4 will crash
<shadeslayer> yikes...
<JontheEchidna> kmail and ktorrent don't run with the ABI issue :(
<Riddell> also kdevelop and lancelot and maybe others need a rebuilt
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530140746-g2xduwld38a09h1v * src/api/ (CouchDB.cpp CouchDB.h) dpointer for couchdb class
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: whats a ABI?
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530140758-gn0qlceb3b19wkm3 * src/auth/AuthApplication.cpp warnings--
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp ABI
<kubotu> Results for ABI: 1. Application binary interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface | 2. ABI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABI | 3. Abi Titmuss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abi_Titmuss
<JontheEchidna> Application Binary Interface
<kubotu> [1] In computer software, an application binary interface (ABI) describes the low-level interface between an application (or any type of) program and the operating system or another application.
<JontheEchidna> ~google ABI
<kubotu> Results for ABI: 1. American Bankruptcy Institute | Home: http://www.abiworld.org/ | 2. Applied Biosystems by Life Technologies: http://www.appliedbiosystems.com/ | 3. ABI Research - Technology Market Research: http://www.abiresearch.com/
<apachelogger> wp > google
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<JontheEchidna> true, true
<Riddell> if app version 1.0 is compiled with library 1.0 and then library 2.0 is released.  if app version 1.0 still works with library 2.0 without recompiling then it's ABI compatible
<Riddell> if the ABI has changed you might need to recompiled app 1.0 against library 2.0 before it will work
<Riddell> and of course if the API has changed then app 1.0 may not compile with library 2.0 at all
<Riddell> we package our libraries with an ABI number on them e.g. libplasmaclock4 got renamed to libplasmaclock4a because the ABI changed (grr to upstream)
 * JontheEchidna notes that the libs in kdebase-workspace never gauranteed ABI stability
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when changing the ABI you need to bump your soversion though
<apachelogger> which has nothing to do with ABI stability, but with the concept of soversioning itself
<JontheEchidna> hmm, true
 * JontheEchidna can't do proper soversioning at 10:00 in the morning
<apachelogger> ^^
<stikonas> ok, kde-l10n-lt should be fixed in trunk now
<Riddell> stikonas: would you have a patch?
<Riddell> stikonas: and shouldn't you be doing exam revision? :)
<stikonas> Riddell: I was fixing po files, not user.entities file in kdelibs, so the patch would be big
<stikonas> Riddell: yeah, I should, though I was studying for 40 hours per week for the last 8 months, so it is not that I haven't learned anything
<freinhard> Riddell: templates in kword don't work
<Riddell> stikonas: ok we'll just wait for beta 2
<apachelogger> freinhard: did you kbuildsycoca4?
<freinhard> apachelogger: no why shoukld i, i installed it using kpackagekit, stupid as a enduser would be and expect things to work.
<stikonas> Riddell: the patch is 4.7 KB, so if you want, I can give it
<apachelogger> freinhard: because ko used to have serious problems with outdated kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> so that might be the problem here
<stikonas> oh, sorry, its larger
<freinhard> apachelogger: didn't do the trick
<stikonas> 44.4 KB, so probably too large
<Riddell> stikonas: let's leave it for now then
<JontheEchidna> "you have made drunken Europeans everywhere very proud" :D
<Riddell> I laughed at that
<stikonas> Riddell: good bye, will go to revise groups and vector calculus...
<Riddell> hmm, kdebase fail
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<Riddell> stikonas: have fun
<freinhard> hmm the kword package doesn't ship templates like the kspread package does for /usr/share/kde4/apps/kspread/templates/
<apachelogger> are lp code receipies builtin nightlies?
 * shadeslayer starts working in KDE Svn
<shadeslayer> s/in/on
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus. Plus, now you can import gitorious thingies into bzr branches
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how does one use the recepies?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno. shytlman was messing around with that at UDS
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: one could possibly do kde nightlies without neon now ^
<JontheEchidna> Apparently trying to import Qt  git doesn't quite work yet :(
<apachelogger> <3 lack of documentation
<JontheEchidna> Qt git == huge liek xbox
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need kdelibs first right?
<apachelogger> more like qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already have Qt 
<freinhard> looks like kwords letter template is broken
<shadeslayer> freinhard: getting a empty doc?
<freinhard> shadeslayer: yep
<freinhard> shadeslayer: same for oowriter with /usr/share/kde4/apps/kword/templates/Normal/.source/ProfessionalA4.odt
<shadeslayer> freinhard: yeah,same thing here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mean qt-copy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git clone of Qt?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see techbase
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> this recipe stuff seems a bit sticky
 * Riddell notes that shtylman was looking into daily builds of qt
<apachelogger> hail the obs!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. it says i can use the binaries if i dont want to compile qt
<apachelogger> you want to compile qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Compiling_kde-qt.2C_etc.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm... really? why?
<shadeslayer> meh.. ill do this after my exams :P
<shadeslayer> and a clean install of kubuntu
<apachelogger> because kde 4.5 is mostly made against qt 4.7, so you will not experience the whole awesomeness
<shadeslayer> or maybe... ill just install ubuntu and run kde svn
<rgreening_> Riddell: never managed to fix kdesdk huh
<rgreening_> :)
<rgreening_> for lucid that is
<rgreening_> I see Maverick has an upload
<rgreening_> hmm.. shows ftbfs in maverick tho..
<JontheEchidna> rgreening_: just a dep-wait on pimlibs
<rgreening_> kool.
<Riddell> more importantly kdm doesn't work in lucid :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: same here in maverick
 * JontheEchidna is using gdm atm
 * apachelogger goes packing ... again -.-
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it works if I add a user called "kdm"
<Riddell> seems to be a new requirement of the backend
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<Riddell> ossi just confirmed that's a new requirement on 4.5
<Riddell> guess I'll go hacking postinst scripts then
<debfx> JontheEchidna: what's the point in having symbol files? I don't see the disadvantage of having packages depend on the upstream version of libraries it's built against
<debfx> it might force some unneeded upgrades
<JontheEchidna> debfx: It gives more fine-grained control of what version of the libraries an application depends against
<JontheEchidna> e.g. if it doesn't depend against new symbols, no need to bump the library dependency version
<debfx> yeah but why wouldn't someone want to upgrade the libraries
<ScottK> debfx: In theory it saves a lot of rebuilds and eases transitions.
<JontheEchidna> further reading: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/ImprovedDpkgShlibdeps
<debfx> I can see the advantage for Debian's testing migration
<debfx> but not for Ubuntu 
<ScottK> Library transitions and rebuilds can be a pain here too.
<ScottK> If we had the tools to know what really had to be rebuilt and what didn't, it would be nice.
<ScottK> So I agree the current benefit is not there, but I see potential.
<Sput> you mean something like Gentoo's revdep-rebuild that checks packages that link to missing libraries and require a rebuild?
<apparle> hello guys, whoever maintains rekonq, adblock should be disabled by default. 
<Riddell> apparle: maybe we want adblock on
<apparle> Riddell: it renders many sites useless and turns people away from the browser
<apparle> Riddell: I had been facing problems for 2 months, and now I came to know that adblock could be causing problems
<Riddell> apparle: what's the problems?
<apparle> Riddell: yahoo, way2sms, orkut. All 3 of them are very famous sites in india........ very very famous....well after gmail
<apparle> Riddell: yahoo's homepage and email was messed up
<apparle> Riddell: in orkut chat didn't work
<apparle> Riddell: and in way2sms, sending sms to quick contacts didn't work
<Riddell> apparle: we have a Todo item to review the contents of our adblock list so that's useful as a list of sites to be checked
<Riddell> then again yahoo e-mail won't work with rekonq without fiddling with browser ident anyway
<apparle> Riddell: I was gonna suggest that next but I see lionel___ has already done that
<debfx> imho adblock should be disabled by default whether it works or not
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: lol.. Monkey Audio Codec? :P
<apachelogger> debfx: +1
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger needs to leave for train
<apachelogger> o/
<debfx> the web relies on ad revenues, we shouldn't interfere with that
<debfx> if a user decides to block ads, that's fine but we shouldn't enable it by default
<apparle> debfx: +1
<shadeslayer_> i think everyone would block ads...
<shadeslayer_> so it should be enabled by default,many users might not know of the adblock feature
<apparle> shadeslayer_: but it happens otherwise, people don't know that it is messing with the sites :D
<shadeslayer_> apparle: how about a config dialog asking them if they want adblock support?
<lionel___> shadeslayer: imo it should not alterate the web by default
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you recon that this is shooting in our own feet since open-desktop.org is making money with ads and in turn provides the main resource for our wallpaper download and whatnot
<shadeslayer_> lionel___: that means we need a better ad block list!
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: well...
<apparle> I agree with apachelogger
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: do you know how that ad-gives-us-money thing works?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: you have to click on those google ads *twice* to earn some
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer_> money
<apachelogger> and that is not the whole story anyway
<shadeslayer_> no one clicks on those ads :P
<apparle> shadeslayer_: but someone must be checking whether they are being displayed or not ........ but I dunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: of course not, because we freaking block them
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: then the guy checking them must have adblock disabled :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: no i mean that those who dont know about adblock dont even look at them
<apparle> shadeslayer_: :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: do should not!
<apachelogger> advertisement is as important to making business as R&D is
<apparle> shadeslayer_: that's the problem, they should look at the ads, else the owner of site might not earn anything at all
<apparle> apachelogger: +1
<shadeslayer_> take my case,i didnt know about adblock 2 months ago :P
<debfx> apparle: rekonq shares adblock filter settings with konqueror, so kubuntu-default-settings is the place to change the default
<shadeslayer_> apparle: hmm...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: well what ever you guys decide,i still like my ad block enabled :P
<shadeslayer_> ( maybe mention this in the start page of rekonq? )
<apparle> shadeslayer_: that's what, guys like you (majority) should manually enable it
<lionel___> I agree
 * Riddell notes this adblock issue was discussed at lenth when we first added it and the arguments haven't changed since
<lionel___> keep the web like it is by default
<apparle> shadeslayer_: it should mention you can disable ads, like firefox does by showing it in recommended addons
<shadeslayer_> hmm..
<apparle> whatever you decide, also mention that adblock can mess with the websites 
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so, kmail doesn't work under kde 4.4.80
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: not without a rebuild
<rgreening> rebuild of which packages
<rgreening> the old kmail
<Riddell> rekonq also
<JontheEchidna> anything that has a "configure <application" thing in its settings menu
<JontheEchidna> digikam, ktorrent, kaffeine, etc
<BUGabundo> $ kmail
<BUGabundo> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN13KCMultiDialog16staticMetaObjectE
<BUGabundo> in Maverick
<BUGabundo> ours or upstream?
<jtechidna> BUGabundo: upstream
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-30 17:34:25) thiago_home: you're reporting to the wrong place then. Please report to the packagers.
<BUGabundo> so is it upstream or not !?
<BUGabundo> :|
<tsimpson> it's caused by upstream, but we're the ones who have to fix it :)
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> jon could have been more clear on that
<BUGabundo> so I would not nag kontact guys
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: shall I report it in LP ?
<JontheEchidna> no, this is most definitely upstream
<JontheEchidna> they broke ABI
<Riddell> it's an issue in kdelibs not kontact
<JontheEchidna> yes, kdelibs upstream
<BUGabundo> ok, so what should I do now, in order to track this?
<BUGabundo> file it in LP, and KDE bugs ?
<BUGabundo> against kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> please file a bug in KDE against kdelibs
<BUGabundo> okay
<tsimpson> you could file a bug in KDE asking them not to break ABI
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahaha
<BUGabundo> yeah, and I want a pony too
<BUGabundo> :)
<Riddell> it's a fairly special break, they split out bits into a new library and the old library doesn't link against the new one
<Riddell> libkcmutils.so
<Riddell> I wonder if a  target_link_libraries(kcmutils kutils) would help
<Riddell> oh it already has
<Riddell> target_link_libraries(kutils kemoticons kidletime kcmutils kprintutils ${QT_QTCORE_LIBRARY})
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> that's a bit outdated, isn't it ?
<Riddell> BUGabundo: kdelibs5 binary,  source package kde4libs
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> much better
<Riddell> so it probably needs kutils built with some magic to force it to link to those libraries
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240120
<ubottu> KDE bug 240120 in general "kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkmailprivate so 4: undefined symbol: _ZN13KCMultiDialog16staticMetaObjectE" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> thanks JontheEchidna
<BUGabundo> I'll keep tracking it
<Riddell> debfx: did I see you had a fix for getting kdevelop compiled?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, it builds fine now
<Riddell> debfx: fix in bzr?
 * Riddell suspects we don't have bzr packaging for kdevelop
<Riddell> no we don't
<Riddell> debfx: where can I find it to upload to maverick?
<debfx> Riddell: ninjas ppa
 * Riddell wonders why he has no ksplash with 4.5 startup
<Riddell> debfx: uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> well 4.5 beta mostly works on lucid, we could put it in beta PPA with a big warning
<Riddell> or in experimental PPA
<JontheEchidna> I'd go for experimental + huge warning in our release announcement
<JontheEchidna> THIS WILL BREAK KMAIL KTORRENT AND K3B, etc
<tsimpson> people never read warnings, or announcements in full. but I suppose that's not really your problem
<Riddell> I'll put the warning in the headline too
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/html5.html  no luck in rekonq at all, video works in konqueror, firefox all works
<Riddell> :(
 * Sput hopes Qt fixes this X11embed bug that means I can't see any flash or html5 video with Qt 4.7 currently
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/FN1TdYzP  we need to remove the -Wl,--as-needed from that
<Riddell> 4.5 beta copied to experimental, still needs kdebase-workspace, kdevelop and kdesdk to be complete, waiting on those compiling
 * Riddell tries adding --no-as-needed to kutils build
<shadeslayer> uh... did you release 4.5 for lucid?
<shadeslayer> and ive been spammed by rosetta for some reason
<stefan__> hi
<stefan__> i hope i'm not the 1000th person to ask this .. but
<stefan__> i just tried the experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> stefan__: hahaha
<shadeslayer> stefan__: im just upgrading as well :P
<stefan__> wanted to upgrade to kde4.4.80
<stefan__> hehe ;) ok
<shadeslayer> stefan__: did the upgrade go well?
<stefan__> http://pastebin.com/BGZja3ZM
<stefan__> not really
<shadeslayer> im on a really really slow connection
<stefan__> it has problems with libprocess[ui/core]
<stefan__> i don't know which packages require them
<stefan__> they are not installed right now - so i guess its a new dependency?
<shadeslayer> stefan__: http://pastebin.com/FAPPnYbv 
<stefan__> shaedlayer: mmh :)
<stefan__> shaedlayer: with apt-get it works indeed - thanks
<stefan__> shaedlayer: i used aptitude before
<tsimpson> aptitude can be too advanced for its own good
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: without kdebase-* stuff you are screwed, why putting yes at the end?
<shadeslayer> kdebase isnt built :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah just re checked all deps
<shadeslayer> canceled...
<Mamarok> well, even more reason to not even go near those updates then
 * shadeslayer goes and resumes Arch linux torrent
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and better not mention expermiental in the user channel, please, we have to debug those afterwards
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i said in caps, do not use
<Mamarok> it is a hidden PPA anyway, nobody but experienced people should ever touch that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, that usually doesn't help, some idiots are probalby downloading right now
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its not hidden anymore
<Mamarok> don't even mention it there, that's much, much better
<Mamarok> it should be
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it was announced at kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> oh crap
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: check the release for 4.7 beta release at kubuntu.org
<Mamarok> was it also specified that we give NO SUPPORT WHATSOEVER?
<Mamarok> brilliant, 4.7 only causes problems right now
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: dunno :P
<Mamarok> please keep that stuff away from the awerage user
<Mamarok> s/w/v/
<stefan__> didn't you have the staging ppa for testing packages?
<shadeslayer> stefan__: im wondering the same thing right now....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: the most weird thing... experimental does have kdebase workspace
<shadeslayer> and kdebase
<Mamarok> for Maverick or also Lucid?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: maverick packages went into archive 10 hours ago :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: lucid ;0
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: experimental for beta stuff I guess
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: whut? i mean the packages have built in ppa,but cant get the packages to upgrade
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it should go the the beta PPA, certainly not to upgrade
<Mamarok> but kdebase-worspace is not enough, kdebase-plasma?
<Mamarok> workspace*
<Mamarok> you need all kdebase, plasma and workspace packages
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: some of the libraries and stuff was merged upstream,loads of changes this time...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdegames fixed library naming issue, should be in the next release
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: looks like everything's been copied as is from ninja ppa
<shadeslayer> which should have been tested out by Riddell 
<shadeslayer> lex79: are all the packages good to upgrade?
<lex79> upgrade what? your system? maverick?
<shadeslayer> lex79: kde 4.5 lucid
<shadeslayer> lex79: theyve been copied to experimental ppa
<lex79> all packages is built, yes
<shadeslayer> straight from ninja ppa
<lex79> you can try to upgrade yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/dy6bhaFu 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^
<lex79> why with aptitude?
<lex79> apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> lex79: well apt-get says everything is good to go :P
<lex79> or apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mamarok> aptitude is not reliable on that
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe.. i was downloading via apt-get for the past 10 mins
<shadeslayer> after checking all the kdebase* components
<shadeslayer> well.. my upgrade will take 16hrs and 40 mins :P
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> lex79: thats what you get when you use public wifi
<lex79> ehh I see
<Mamarok> oh my...
<Mamarok> still it removes digikam, a no-go for me
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what package is digikam packaged under?
<Mamarok> what a strange question, digikam?
<shadeslayer> nothing like that here though
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh it has a package of itself...
<Mamarok> because you didn't install it, not all KDE apps have a K for start
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i do have it installed
<Mamarok> and some have no K at all
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: really now...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/Y2snex55
<stefan__> wow ... guys and girls ... only one "trying to overwrite..." (http://pastebin.com/6Y0guGfp) thing in the whole process.
<stefan__> where is the fun of testing :(
<stefan__> just too smooth ;)
<Mamarok> well, it says it will be removed here: http://pastebin.ca/1874472
<shadeslayer> stefan__: that was kinda expected :P
<stefan__> the only thing i had to do for the "overwrite" thing was a "sudo apt-get install kdegraphics-libs-data"
<shadeslayer> stefan__: there were a few overwrite errors earlier as well
<stefan__> congratulations :)
<shadeslayer> stefan__: do you have kdegames as well?
<stefan__> no
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: maybe you can install it afterwards?
<shadeslayer> stefan__: kdeartwork?
<stefan__> but i have digikam - and it didn't want to remove it
<stefan__> i will do - in some seconds
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: your system is officialy borked :P ( as confirmed by 2 users xD _
<stefan__> kdeartwork
<shadeslayer> stefan__: ok could you please tell me if installs correctly.. i packaged it :P
<stefan__> shadeslayer: aptitude didn't find any dependency issues and is downloading right now
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: It can't be borked, I only use the official package repos
<Mamarok> main server
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lucid upgrades work :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and library naming issue with kdegames fixed upstream :D
<Mamarok> Riddell: it doesn't wrok, wants to remove too many apps I rely on: http://pastebin.ca/1874472
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lucid upgrade to 4.5 beta?
<stefan__> shadeslayer: worked like a charm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> stefan__: awesome!
<Mamarok> and removing digikam is a no-go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its a different story for different people actually :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: yeah that's the new ABI stuff, they'll all need recompiled to work now
<Riddell> which is why it's in experimental
<Mamarok> ABI=?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/FAPPnYbv
<shadeslayer> kubotu: wp ABI
<kubotu> Results for ABI: 1. Application binary interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface | 2. ABI - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABI | 3. Abi Titmuss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abi_Titmuss
<kubotu> [1] In computer software, an application binary interface (ABI) describes the low-level interface between an application (or any type of) program and the operating system or another application.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^
<Riddell> Mamarok: new library versions in kdebase-workspace, so anything depending on them needs to be recompiled
<shadeslayer> Riddell: weird.. how come it doesnt remove digikam here?
<Mamarok> and waht am I supposed to do?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: either dont upgrade,or compile digikam :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i can have a package in my PPA though...
<shadeslayer> but only after the 11th
<stefan__> Mamarok: what is your digikam version? mine: 2:1.2.0-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> i have 600 MB's to download :'(
<Riddell> we can throw things at the PPA to get the recompiled
<shadeslayer> stefan__: same here
<Mamarok> stefan__: same here
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how many can we do though.. we cant compile every app can we
<Mamarok> Riddell: any ETO if it has to be recompiled?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ETO?
<Mamarok> silly me, ETA
<shadeslayer> hehe :) .. 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well it depends on the build queue
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: check : www.launchpad.net/builders
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you in a hurry to try 4.5 beta?
<shadeslayer> the ppa section specifically
<Mamarok> Riddell: not at all
<Mamarok> it's more a "nice to have", but I guess you will package 4.4.4, too, right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one sec.. is there any new dep to be added to get digikam working?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: checkout topic :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if not i could upload digikam right now... just apt-get source digikam and then debuild -S -sa ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no new dep, just throw it in there
 * shadeslayer rejoices as he gets 300 KBps
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same for freespacenotifier
<Riddell> I just copied over kdevelop from ninjas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upload with ~lucid1~ppa1 ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, where are you getting digikam from?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same as archive
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs to be a larger version number, so 2:1.2.0-0ubuntu2 -> 2:1.2.0-0ubuntu2.1
<shadeslayer> okies..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no ~lucid1 then..
<Riddell> no, it needs to be larger
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep .. ~ is like a - signe :P
<shadeslayer> *sign
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same for freespacenotifier?
<Riddell> Mamarok: trouble is we have two issue with these packages, the library for kcontrol modules also changed ABI so there will still be breakage in kdepim and elsewhere until I work out how to work around that
<shadeslayer> 0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1.1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can also ask Mamarok which of those plasma widgets she's sufficiently attached to that we should rebuild them in the PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will take some time.. slow connection...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ^^
<shadeslayer> well.. i could hack into the router and set up mac filters.. but thatll be evil :P
<Mamarok> hm, let me see what it wants to remove, but I guess most of those are replaed ba new packages, no? There is a bazillion of "new in repository"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how is it that my apt-get doesnt remove digikam?
<shadeslayer> maybe i dont have the abi issue packages...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: plasma-widget-logout is a must have, the others I can live without, or does it also remove the system-monitor?
<Mamarok> or only replaces a libplasma for it?
<Riddell> plasma-widget-logout is gone, there's a better one in upstream plasma now
<shadeslayer> cant do new pacakges :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: use ctrl + alt + del xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will Roesetta spam me everytime theres a translation import now?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: what fun....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably you don't have anything else needing the new libmarblewidget4 so your system can live with the old libmarble4 which is what digikam wants
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. right...
<Riddell> you can bounce those e-mails to the rosetta developers, they'll get the point one day
<shadeslayer> i dont have any of those plasmoids maybe thats why
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol
<shadeslayer> i mean there are about 30-35 mails from rosetta in my mail box :P
<Riddell> that's not many, it gets worse :(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, I need it for locking the desktop
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ctrl+alt+L
<Mamarok> oh, never tried that
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: doesnt go to kdm though.. youll be prompted for a pass
<Mamarok> and it doesn't work, or must it be capital L
<Mamarok> doesn't work with capital L meither
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no.. just ctrl+alt+l
<Mamarok> s/m/n/
<Mamarok> as I said, doesn't work
<shadeslayer> ><
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: check your key combo settings :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you can manually define the locking combo in systemsettings > Keyborad
<shadeslayer> *keyboard
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: already did, nothing unusual, but I can close the lid, has the same effect
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> that works too 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: has there been any improvement in Xine/Phonon ?
<shadeslayer> I never get sound in 4.4.3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything specific in changelog? or just : recompiling to fix ABI issues?
<Riddell> recompiling for new kdebase-workspace ABI sounds fine
<Riddell> phonon is still at 4.4, no change there
<lex79> Riddell: kick out from NEW please https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> not sure I'm brave enough to kick kdebindings, I fear it would kick back, I'll just politely let it pass through
 * shadeslayer is tempted to convert to source format 3.0
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no!  asking for trouble to change things
<lex79> Riddell ok, retry this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeadmin/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1
<lex79> :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah.. uploading
<lex79> too many new packages in kdebindings :P
<Riddell> retried kdeadmin
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: get the vlc backend
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is it in the ppa?
<Mamarok> nope, but quite easy to compile: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2010/04/want-to-test-the-phonon-vlc-backend-here-you-go/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: awesome... just need source code
<Riddell> I think debfx has packages of that
<shadeslayer> packages ftw
<Mamarok> well, you only need the 1.1 beta from VLC, everything else should be in the repos
<lex79> Riddell: retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> yes https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> so many experimental ppas...
<Mamarok> Riddell: there is a phonon 4.4.1 release since quite some time...
<Riddell> 4:4.7.0really4.4.1  yes that's the one
<Mamarok> and the vlc 1.1 should be released soon
<Mamarok> I just didn't find out how to compile only libvlc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im uploading source as well.. or do i not need that?
<lex79> Riddell: retry https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdewebdev/4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1
<debfx> shadeslayer: prepare for some crashes when using the vlc backend
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: of course, always 
<Mamarok> debfx: it crashes very rarely
<shadeslayer> debfx: hehe... crashes are better than no sound at all :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well.. not every time... just for the first time
<shadeslayer> then debuild -S should do the trick
<shadeslayer> debfx: btw how frequent are these crashes?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't need to upload the .orig.tar
<Riddell> lex79: done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: awesome
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: digikam should be along shortly
<Mamarok> nice :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: anything else?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I had 2 crashes with that backend since I isntalled it
<shadeslayer> i have about 15 mins more
<debfx> shadeslayer: every few hours on average
<shadeslayer> debfx: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: plasma crashes?
<Mamarok> debfx: what does crash?
<Mamarok> I had 2 Amarok crashes, that's all, since April
<debfx> amarok with vlc phonon backend
<Mamarok> what Amarok?
<shadeslayer> debfx: bah.. i dont use amarok... though i compile it,use it rarely
<debfx> 2.3.1 beta1
<Mamarok> debfx: I only use git, which was at that stage since about 4 weeks, only two crashes since April, as I said
<Mamarok> and I am still not sure if it is not taglib related
<debfx> though the backtrace said something about taglib and then a memory corruption
<Mamarok> you do upgrade regularily, do you? there are frequent changes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+builds?build_state=pending 
<debfx> the vlc backend?
<Mamarok> yes
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its building already :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes, just seen that, thanks a bunch :)
<debfx> yeah I have the latest version
<debfx> I wonder why taglib would only crash when using the vlc backend
<shadeslayer> Riddell: freespacenotifier uploaded as well
<shadeslayer> whee.. FTBFS
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill need to kick the deps up
<shadeslayer> or should i not do that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the issue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: unmet deps
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1764257/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.digikam_2:1.2.0-0ubuntu2.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> digikam is not so simple
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will have to edit control file? 
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sorry.. im out of time.. need to study :(
<Riddell> ok I'll do it
<Riddell> needs doing for maverick too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> thanks for taking it this far
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no problem....
<shadeslayer> freespacenotifier is building thougj
<shadeslayer> and looks like that will go through
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw kde 4.5 might have a dep on Qt 4.7
<shadeslayer> we should be ready for that in case we already havent packaged with 4.7....
<Riddell> we have
<shadeslayer> ok cool then :D
 * shadeslayer is finally getting some good download speed
<lex79> shadeslayer: we need a MIR for libglew1.5, do you want do it?
<lex79> :)
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew
<lex79> shadeslayer: read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
 * shadeslayer takes a looksy
<lex79> we need libglew1.5-dev in main to build kdeedu
<shadeslayer> lex79: i know about MIR ;)
<lex79> glew is in universe, and we want it in main, so we need a MIR
<lex79> kk
<lex79> shadeslayer: do it then :P
 * lex79 is out for a bit
<shadeslayer> lex79: sure ill post the bug number here ;)
<lex79> shadeslayer thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> lex79: is it a optional dep?
<lex79> should be
<shadeslayer> lex79: deps seem to be fine
<Riddell> ryanakca: wibble, I can't create content on kubuntu.ogr
<Riddell> .org
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/add  "No content types available."
<shadeslayer> hehe.. :D
<Mamarok> Riddell: did somebody already package Amarok for tomorrow?
<debfx> new beta?
<Mamarok> _Groo_: why not ask in here instead? this does not belong int the #amarok channel at all
<_Groo_> Mamarok: will do
<shadeslayer> lex79: lp bug 587677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587677 in glew (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Inclusion of glew in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587677
<_Groo_> Mamarok: tks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so did you post the announcement?
<shadeslayer> oh wow... its 3.30 AM... 
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: if your public wifi is cheaper during the night, now is the time :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe.. yeah true.. im getting 70 KBps
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: and its free btw :P
<shadeslayer> theres a coffee house nearby.. free wifi :P
<Mamarok> nice :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it still complains about digikam to be removed, will try another day
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well youll have to wait for Riddell to upload digikam
<Mamarok> its midnight here, this is not urgent
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> now i really need to study :P byes for now...
<shadeslayer_> 3 hours for upgrade to complete though :P
<Mamarok> oh my, you could almost sleep in the mean time, studying means sleeping from time to time to assimilate
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmm... odd. I see Page, PPA Release and Story from here
<ryanakca> try again?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i havent studied a word all day! First there were relatives,then there was archlinux,then kubuntu packaging and testing
<Riddell> ryanakca: working now
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm hmm
<shadeslayer_> now is the only time everyone is asleep and i can work in peace :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: no amarok yet, still stuck on 4.5 beta but we can try and get to it for tomorrow
<debfx> I can work on amarok
<debfx> where can I grab the source?
<Mamarok> debfx: would be nice :) we will release tomorrow evening
<shadeslayer_> debfx: i can tarball it for you
<Mamarok> hm, that's in the packager mail from Nightrose
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: we already have sent the tarball to the packagers, don't know who is on this list from Kubuntu
<Mamarok> Nightrose: ^^
<shadeslayer_> hehe..
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: well just incase.. i have a git checkout so i can tarball and upload to ktown
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2
<Nightrose> it is on ktown
<Nightrose> shadeslayer_: please don't push amarok stuff to ktown
<shadeslayer_> Nightrose: i wont :)
<debfx> Mamarok: I guess I'm not subscribed to the appropriate mailing list
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: we do the tarballs ourselves
<Nightrose> debfx: do you have access to ktown?
<debfx> Nightrose: not yet
<Riddell> debfx: there's a secret kde-packager mailing list which if you're getting seriously into packaging you might want to subscribe to
<Nightrose> Riddell apachelogger: can one of you get him the tarball? i need to get back to writing
<Nightrose> sorry
<Riddell> debfx: I can give you access to ktown
<lex79> shadeslayer_: thanks
<Riddell> debfx: ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: you wont be publishing the kde 4.5 release news?
<shadeslayer_> lex79: is the description ok?
<lex79> Riddell: shadeslayer_ wrote the MIR https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew/+bug/587677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 587677 in glew (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Inclusion of glew in main" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> debfx: stable/amarok/2.3.1
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<lex79> shadeslayer_: seems so
<shadeslayer_> lex79: :)
<lex79> ;)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: should i set the libal MIR to invalid?
<shadeslayer_> libopenal
<Mamarok> debfx: just to emphasize: we removed the coverbling applet for legal reasons, please don't try to compile the amarok playground folder
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: why?!
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: *many* users want that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: did you read what I just said?
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i meant why as in,what legal issues
<Mamarok> not really funny
<Mamarok> because we don't want to get sued, we can't afford this, nor can the distros, even the boss doesn't have that much money
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: btw is there a special variable to compile the playground folder? or just set cmakelists to check playground as well?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: don't, just don't it is for testing only
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: sued from apple?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i want to test it :P
<Mamarok> don't, use the 2.3.1 neta, it is in there
<Mamarok> beta*
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: Git checkout
<Mamarok> well, get the tarball from our website: amarok.kde.org
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Mamarok> or go back 12 days os so in the git repo, before we removed it
<debfx> Mamarok: is there anything else I should know from that mail?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i still have it in my git repo :P
<Mamarok> debfx: ask Nightrose, I didn't write it and am not on that list
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/Xf97U6Vb
<Nightrose> there's not much in it besides the md5sum and the release date
<debfx> oh debian has already packaged it
<Mamarok> well, the mail went out Friday
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: so... i have the coverbling folder.. what now? :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: *sigh*
<Mamarok> why not getting the old tarball of the beta? it would be so much easier
<shadeslayer_> oh nvm
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: or just install Amarok from the repos
<Mamarok> it's in the beta PPA
<shadeslayer_> oh this is going to hurt...
 * shadeslayer_ does rm -rf build/
<shadeslayer_> compiling amarok with 4.7 now :P
<shadeslayer_> bye all
<Riddell> groovy, building kde4libs with DEB_KDE_LINK_WITH_AS_NEEDED = no solves the kutils issue
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100530224351-xnhuoea1rudpe0a0 * src/ (api/CMakeLists.txt kcmodule/CMakeLists.txt) link against ubuntuone-api not _api
<Mamarok> Riddell: you mean no or now?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: oh-my, why not oh_my?
<apachelogger> _ involves two key strokes :P
<apachelogger> also - seems more common these days anyway
<Mamarok> not on all keyboards AFAIK
<claydoh> hehe what's this lubic-backports place I spy on hishttp://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2
 * claydoh hugs his shiny new Koffice
<claydoh> err http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.2
<Riddell> Mamarok: no as needed is what fixes the kde4libs ABI issue
<bulldog98> typo in the news lubid -> lucid
<Riddell> bulldog98: fixed, pending cache update
<Riddell> uploading kde4libs with DEB_KDE_LINK_WITH_AS_NEEDED = no to ninjas and maverick
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> bulldog98: what progress with 4.4.4?
<Riddell> digikam still to do tomorrow
<bulldog98> Riddell: still building
<Riddell> amarok still to do
<Riddell> and onto 4.4.4
 * Riddell snoozes
<bulldog98> Riddell: normaly there is no additonal file in an minor Release
<Riddell> right, it would be unusual if there were
<Riddell> we still have to check it compiles and runs
<bulldog98> Riddell: doing that on an EEEPC ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-23
<valorie> ok, finally found the email and voted
<yofel> morning
<DarkwingDuck> mornin
<valorie> how can it be morning?
<valorie> that's backwards even for me
<valorie> unless you are in India
<valorie> or somethign
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<persia> It's later than that: it's morning in Europe already (albeit early).  Something about Daylight Savings Time
<valorie> did you move to India without saying?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> PERSIA!!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkwingDuck> nawww
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}
<DarkwingDuck> persia: hows life?
<valorie> so nice to see you here
<valorie> and know you survived the earthquake and all
<persia> DarkwingDuck, Fairly boring (which is a nice change).  For you?
<DarkwingDuck> persia: things are looking up. have a second interview this week sometime
<persia> valorie, Well, one more sense down.  3 to go?
<persia> DarkwingDuck, Oh, nice!
<DarkwingDuck> persia:  ypu, the canonical qa position
<valorie> lol
<DarkwingDuck> qa community position
<valorie> cool, DarkwingDuck!
<persia> Oh.  Interesting.
<valorie> I did see a nice photo of you and Harald, Persia
<valorie> the Men in Black
<DarkwingDuck> Jono liked the first interview so i get a second one
<valorie> would be excellent to get more Kub. people in Canonical
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<yofel> heh
<yofel> it's 7:56 here :P
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I was just kidding around with DarkwingDuck
<valorie> good $timeofday to you
<valorie> :-)
<yofel> :)
<jussi> May I have my daily rant? 
<valorie> only if you pass out candy first
 * valorie missed the jussi party at UDS
 * jussi passes candy *and* cookies
<valorie> wooooooooooooooooo
<valorie> rant away!
<jussi> anyway, so, my unuseful, crazy rant is that Kmail sucks. its slow, ugly and frustrating.
<valorie> I soooo agree
<Tm_T> jussi: which version?
<jussi> not to mention annoying and unuserfriendly
<valorie> I can't wait for a successful rollout of 2
<valorie> used to be GREAT
<valorie> the BEST
<jussi> Kontact
<jussi> Version 4.4.10
<Tm_T> ah, the old one
<Tm_T> have to agree in certain degree
<jussi> I am this || close to finding out which ppa the new one is in and trying it on my production machine...
<valorie> i want the new one
<valorie> I have soooo much old mail, I think it will choke
<Tm_T> I'm so unproductive with email that I can use development builds of Kmail without any worries (as long as it doesn't eat them entirely)
<valorie> I have gmail and just use it on the web
<valorie> after kmail stopped sending mail
<valorie> it would get it find
<valorie> fine
<Tm_T> valorie: I think my Kmail holds some 40 000 mails or more, haven't choked yet
<Tm_T> initial download was slow, ofcourse
<jussi> I have 4 gmail/google accounts - you can only log into 3 at a time. so Im screwed with that...
<jussi> (unless I use a client)
<valorie> I think I have twice that
<valorie> maybe I should learn how to zip some of that up
<Tm_T> I should learn to read my mails
<valorie> there is only so much time in a day
<valorie> I could spend all day on just email
<Tm_T> that
<valorie> that's not productive
<jussi> ok, where is the ppa with new kontact in it...
<yofel> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<DarkwingDuck> does kmail2 work with imap yet?
<yofel> wfm
<yofel> I don't use it much though
<DarkwingDuck> im tired of kmail
<DarkwingDuck> was thinking mozilla
<jussi> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<yofel> I've been using thunderbird for years now, does all I need
<yofel> and it actually quits when I close it..
<DarkwingDuck> yeah?
<yofel> well, bbl
<jussi> !kppa is <reply>Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !kppa
<ubottu> Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<jussi> :)
 * yofel hugs jussi and vanishes
<jussi> yofel: before you vanish, is kontact going to head to beta or backports soonish ?
<jussi> and is it going to Oneiric? 
<yofel> not sure, afaik it should be released sometime soon, so oneiric probably, or backports together with 4.7 when it's out
<DarkwingDuck> when is 4.7 due to drop?
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<jussi> hrm, so it seems it should have gone beta already... therefore it should head to the beta repo, no? 
<jussi> shadeslayer: get on it! :D
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: how it would not work with imap?
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: last i checked it freaked out
<Tm_T> hmmm, can't remember it doing that to me
<Tm_T> but I use dimap
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: hows your packaging training going?
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: on hold till these interviews are over.
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: fair enough.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: I really want and need this job LOL
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: good luck!!
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Thanks mate
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot, found yet another feature I LOVE about yakuake
<DarkwingDuck> split windows
<DarkwingDuck> kubotu: I voted
<DarkwingDuck> no? Maybe?
<DarkwingDuck> !vote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vote
<DarkwingDuck> One of these days I'll figure out how to use kubotu
<Tm_T> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 55 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, map, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script,
<kubotu> search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 31 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<Tm_T> awww
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: -- 
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you need to order an i voted button
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu hands DarkwingDuck a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> now you have got two of them
<valorie> kubotu: order i voted button for valorie
 * kubotu hands valorie a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<valorie> yay!
<apachelogger> valorie: go to bed
<valorie> in a minute!
<valorie> and you should talk, my dear hypocrite
<valorie> lol
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son, that was rude
<apachelogger> valorie: it is 11:15, I am supposed to be up!
<apachelogger> Tm_T: depends on the POV
<apachelogger> we should implement XPs way of dealing with overtime: no overtime
<valorie> he knows me well, I stay up too late
<valorie> but am soon going to bed
<valorie> niters
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> I’m coding web page for phonon that designed sheytan. http://ryrych.pl/null/phonon/
<sheytan> apachelogger ^^
<ryrych> could you tell me please what do you wish to have in text boxes?
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> insanely hot in Graz today
<apachelogger> ryrych: aloha
<apachelogger> The User Base is the home for Phonon users and enthusiasts. It provides high quality information for end users on how to use Phonon.
<apachelogger> The Tech Base is the primary place for high quality technical information about Phonon targeted at 3rd party developers.
<ryrych> apachelogger: hey
<apachelogger> If you are interested in joining the Phonon community and help making awesome things happen, the Community wiki is your place to start.
<apachelogger> ryrych, sheytan: looks most awesome already :D
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah :D
<sheytan> now put it on phonon.kde.org and share the news :D
<ryrych> apachelogger: ah, please give me the links to these pages: userbase, etc :)
<apachelogger> ryrych: userbase.kde.org - techbase.kde.org - community.kde.org
<apachelogger> sheytan: first I need to find out who controls that site ^^
<jussi> A guy on -power-users just posted a link to a Marlin screenshot, (http://imagebin.org/154596), which seems to be just a gtk dolphin clone. There was one thing though that I liked, which is the "open with" thing on the right. any way we can get that in dolphin? 
<apachelogger> design fail
<apachelogger> jussi: entirely possible, question is if peter wants it in dolphin at all
<apachelogger> bugs.kde.org is your friend ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: I thought it would be more a dolphine plugin, no? 
<apachelogger> jussi: that implies that there is a plugin system for adding stuff ot the info panel
<jussi> oh? 
<apachelogger> which is not there and IMHO does not have sufficient use case
<jussi> ok
<apachelogger> sheytan: found sysadmin, stuff is moving :D
<ryrych> apachelogger: is Phonon opensource or more specifically Free software?
<ryrych> if the latter, sheytan used GNU logo and wrote about OS
<ryrych> for some fanboys it is deadly sin :D
 * apachelogger notes that he also did not like that :P
<apachelogger> if you say open source, then use the OSI logo rather than GNU, of course the OSI logo does not go well with the site color wise
<apachelogger> ryrych: so, to answer your question it is free software :)
<apachelogger> by the definition of free software it is also open source though, so... *shrug*
<sheytan> apachelogger: so, can i leave the gnu logo or should i use osi?
<apachelogger> stay with gnu
<apachelogger> ryrych: if you send me a zip/tar/whatever I can push it to our repository now
<apachelogger> or if you by any chance have KDE commit access you could do that too I suppose :)
<apachelogger> sheytan, ryrych: <bcooksley> apachelogger: btw, very cool looking site
<ryrych> apachelogger: basically it is finished :)
<apachelogger> ryrych: ok, send it to sitter@kde.org and I'll get it uploaded
<apachelogger> server part is also ready, so I suppose we only need to switch the DNS record around :)
 * sheytan & ryrych rock!
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> sheytan++
<apachelogger> ryrych++
<Tm_T> what about me?
<ryrych> I’m glad that I could add my 0.3$ :D
<apachelogger> Tm_T: isn't my continous love enough, mom?
 * apachelogger is very jumpy as he is waiting for ryrych's mail ^^
<Tm_T> hehe
<ryrych> apachelogger: check your inbox :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: you can blog about it, so it will be on planetkde. That way everybody will know about it :D
<apachelogger> yeah, thought the same thing 5 minutes ago :P
<danimo> debfx: hi
<danimo> debfx: I am about to merge your request 328 into Qt Creator
<debfx> danimo: hi
<danimo> debfx: let me guess: before that patch you had some funny script in the Creator package to achieve the same?
<danimo> (or patch)
<debfx> cool :)
<debfx> yeah I moved the icons around
<danimo> debfx: the only thing that annoyed me a bit was that this patch adds new folders
<danimo> debfx: then again, given qmake it's the simplest way
<debfx> danimo: I tried to leave the icons where they are but haven't found a good way to achieve that with qmake
<apachelogger> sheytan, ryrych: http://phonon.kde.org/ (depending on your DNS server it might not yet be populated to the new address)
<ryrych> apachelogger: I’ve sent you a small fix :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, perhaps we should change the icons for the 3 wikis (having a caucasian male for all three seems a bit odd IMHO) 
<danimo> debfx: I think yours is also the first contribution to be reviewed via the the new codereview system :) 
<sheytan> apachelogger that's the fix ryrych is talking about
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger waits a bit then ^^
<debfx> danimo: heh, where is it? I only see the merge request on gitorious
<danimo> debfx: I haven't closed it yet
<ryrych> apachelogger: I will send subsequent ‘patches’  to your e-mail when I notice them, ok?
<apachelogger> ryrych: sure, great :)
<danimo> debfx: and it takes the usual 60 mins to show up on gitorious
<ryrych> apachelogger: fine, so bye for now!
<apachelogger> ryanakca: thank you, see you :)
<danimo> debfx: just closed the merge request
<sheytan> how do i see replays to me fron identi.ca web?
<debfx> danimo: thanks :)
<debfx> is the review system publicly accessible?
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am bloggin, yet I Should be learing, thanks very much :P
<sheytan> apachelogger you're welcome :)
<danimo> debfx: no, not yet
<danimo> debfx: but it will
<danimo> debfx: we'll blog about it shortly
<apachelogger> somehow I get to put a lot more blog posts into the wdp category than ever before
<apachelogger> supposedly a good sign
<kaleo> hi
<ScottK> kaleo: Welcome.
<kaleo> thank you
<ScottK> Everyone: kaleo works on unity-2d and will likely want to get some changes done on our Qt packages to help minimize the amount of space it takes on the Ubuntu CD.
<persia> Would we expect that to be a similar modularisation to that we were discussing for Mobile?
<ScottK> My guess is related, but not the same.
<ScottK> kaleo: Even if you don't end up being the one doing the packaging changes, you're still welcome to hang out.
<ScottK> agateau can tell you we don't bite.
<kaleo> ScottK: thanks :)
<debfx> afiestas: does kamoso have a website or anything that announces new versions?
<danimo> debfx: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/05/23/gerrit-joined-the-qt-creator-project/
<danimo> debfx: your change should also be in the public repo now
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, lemme get the link
<shadeslayer> debfx: and  for some reason ...i didn't notice qt-gstreamer was in universe altho i'm sure i checked it during the MIR and i saw it was in main :S
<shadeslayer> debfx: i got the tar from http://kde.mirror.aussiehq.net.au/stable/kamoso/2.0/src/
<shadeslayer> that's all that afiestas gave me ^_^
<debfx> danimo: aha, interesting
<debfx> next qt creator needs a desktop file :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: yeah I've found that too but I was looking for an actual website :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: all i could find was the page on kde-apps
<persia> So, I'd like to install Kubuntu on a netbook from a debootstrap environment.  As a result, I won't be running the regular installer.  Do I need to do anything special to get the Netbook interface, or just install the kubuntu-desktop task and let it notice the lack of pixels?
<debfx> afiestas: the kamoso 2.0.1 tarball doesn't have a po/ dir
<maco> persia: should just notice the lack of pixels
<maco> persia: if not, then you can pick between desktop & netbook interface (my netbook is highe res than my 15" laptop) in System Settings -> Workspace
<persia> I'd argue that you have a small laptop and a large netbook, but then I generally believe functionality beats form :)  Thanks.
<maco> hehe, but the 13 and 15 inch laptops (1280x800) can compile things in about 1/10 the time the 1336x768 netbook can
<afiestas> debfx: 2.0.2 on its way
<afiestas> brb
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if I say muon 3 times in front of a mirror, will a cow appear?
<JontheEchidna> wow, everybody pings me the exact moment I wake up and start responding to pings that came throughout the night :P
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is not supposed to make that sound, you leave the brakes on
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> but I like that sound :'(
<apachelogger> :D
<danimo> debfx: it exists -- in the installer generator :(
<danimo> debfx: but we can add it, sure
<danimo> debfx: I added loads of stuff to make creator's make install more FDO compliant
<danimo> debfx: but it wasn't picked up for a long time
<danimo> debfx: and bit-rotted
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-NOltWYsJw
<apachelogger> the youtubez makes you see awesome without having to digg through billions of files with other awsome
<Quintasan> apachelogger: about persia's question, shouldn't Plasma automagically detect that the screen resolution is netbookish and ask user if he want's Netbook interface?
<apachelogger> ask the user anything := fail
<shadeslayer> No more VHDL
<persia> I think that should only happen if the user has not previously expressed a preference.  I'd be rather annoyed if I started getting different interfaces depending on whether I had a monitor attached.
<shadeslayer> my head might just explode
<Quintasan> Hmm, true
<Quintasan> kubotu: medal for Quintasan
<apachelogger> persia: I do not think that is the case, unless you turn off the the netbook screen
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sneaky
<persia> apachelogger, Some hardware does that automatically when you attach an external screen.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how does one get button from kubotu?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for Quintasan
 * kubotu hands Quintasan a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> persia: I am not saying it isn't a valid concern, just that it should not happen ;)
<persia> Oh, I agree it should not happen.
<apachelogger> persia: do you know it happens?
<shadeslayer> oh i should vote for the council
<apachelogger> because I believe we pull some copy magic to actually make plasma-netbook permanent no matter what the screen dimension is
<apachelogger> though settings will be foobared
<persia> I know that some hardware defaults to turning off the local screen when a remote screen is attached.  Such hardware tends to be less expensive than hardware that can drive two screens, so tends to end up in certain classes of equipment.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make sure to rank me first and Quintasan last
<shadeslayer> Quintasan isn't on the list
<persia> Sometimes such hardware can be forced to behave properly with useful free drivers and shared system RAM, but not all hardware has such drivers.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I thought we wanted more non-developers on KC so I did not apply :)
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hence I told shadeslayer to rank you last :P
<jussi> I voted...
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted botton for jussi
 * kubotu slides i voted botton down the bar to jussi
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> typoz
<Quintasan> jussi: late ping :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for jussi
 * kubotu hands jussi a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for shadeslayer
 * kubotu hands shadeslayer a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<shadeslayer> ooh
<jussi> Quintasan: Im on mobile, but will ping soon.
<Quintasan> jussi: Could not poke you earlier since school = tests = if you take out your phone and teacher sees it == confiscated
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there's no blink in debian
<apachelogger>  /me goes looking for code
<apachelogger> today really is typo day
<apachelogger> or I had too much coffee
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: seprate repo tho ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I told you, what did you read it as?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you said that blink was packaged in debian
<Quintasan> I said it was packaged in THEIR Debian repository
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> PROTIP: everyone can host Debian repository
<shadeslayer> i just read that as blink was IN the debian repo ... like official package and such
<apachelogger> that is the ultimate target here I believe
<Quintasan> Not happening, tumbleweed wouldn't like another strange python package without official maintainer :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> there you have it jussi
<shadeslayer> no blink for ya
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: even has some weird repo .. darcs
<apachelogger> darcs is not weird
<shadeslayer> s/repo/rev. control system
<apachelogger> just crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've never heard of it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Isn't that making it even worse? :D
<persia> Why "without official maintainer"?  Would the people who already packaged it be willing to maintain it?
<apachelogger> that is because you never read no nothing
<apachelogger> dcars was very popular amongst certain kind of people
<Quintasan> persia: if they were willing I think they would have already submitted it :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Contact upstream first, maybe they are too lazy or don't know how to do it
<persia> Quintasan, You presume that everyone understands the Debian social processes.
<Quintasan> persia: See line above :)
<apachelogger> considering they know how to package in such a way that they can build for multiple distros and multiple series I'd argue that they do have the knowledge
<Quintasan> +1
 * Quintasan bets on "too lazy"
 * apachelogger bets on "don't give a rats behind"
 * apachelogger just got lost in what appears to be very old kde code
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparetly TI is going to release video drivers in a couple of months now instead of weeks
<shadeslayer> ( for the pandaboard )
 * jussi just grumbles
<apachelogger> does not compute
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: current natty video drivers for pandaboard are shot
<apachelogger> they have a pvr driver for omap4 in their ppa, dont they?
<shadeslayer> don't work etc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't work like the maverick one, loads of regressions etc
<shadeslayer> a couple of days back they wrote that the new drivers will be released in a couple of weeks
<jussi> shadeslayer: "no blink for me" isnt acceptable. at least put it in a ppa for me... :D
<shadeslayer> now its a couple of months
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh i can do that
<shadeslayer> jussi: but first i'm going to contact upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where what?
<jussi> shadeslayer: !! Excellent. 
<apachelogger> where they be announcing such things
<shadeslayer> on their google groups mailing list
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/msg/9ddc308c20567247?dmode=source
<shadeslayer> or rather http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/msg/9ddc308c20567247? :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> float on
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTAud5O7Qqk
<shadeslayer> you mean photon :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw did your welcome package arrive?
<apachelogger> no, what package?
<jussi> sooo... we have gone from 1 to 2 meego phones planned (link, in finnish: http://www.mobiiliblogi.com/2011/05/22/nokian-meego-puhelin-kehittajille-qwertylla-kuluttajille-ilman/ )
<jussi> anyway, Im off
<shadeslayer> jussi: LG is also making meego devices IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gsoc welcome package
<apachelogger> I got one last year
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for this year ^_^
<apachelogger> so I'd be twice as welcome?
<shadeslayer> yes :D
<apachelogger> that is a bit unfair perhaps
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: are you going to https://desktopsummit.org/program?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats a AGM?
<shadeslayer> GNOME and KDE AGMs 
<apachelogger> overlord meeting
<apachelogger> anual general meeting
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> overlord meeting seems so evil :P
<apachelogger> i.e. the elite gnome foundation has their tedious sitdown and the kde e.v. too :P
 * apachelogger shall hope to be member so he can get bored there too :D
<shadeslayer> got it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could go wearing your pink hat and entertain everyone
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happened?
<Quintasan> <shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could go wearing your pink hat and entertain everyone
<apachelogger> my kickass new bathing suit might be equally efficient
<shadeslayer> ah ... yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: probably
<apachelogger> much like this one http://www.anthonyshaffer.co.uk/Pics/Screenplays/EvilSun15.JPG
<apachelogger> also it has the advantage that I can drive out to the wannsee and go for a swim right after the AGM
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gro%C3%9Fer_Wannsee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does one do if qdbus cannot handle return types of a dbus method call?
<apachelogger> depends on what you want to do :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://api.syncevolution.org/#Session.GetDatabases
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea what 's' and 'a(ssb)' are ....
<apachelogger> better read some documentation then
<apachelogger> (qdbusviewer should be able to print that)
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> hey hey yofel
<yofel> it's far too sunny today to use the notebook outside here :(
<apachelogger> at least you can carry your notebook outside
<apachelogger> shadeslayer can't do that I reckon
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :D
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> i can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i bet your laptop weighs as much as mine
<shadeslayer> you had a Studio 17 iirc
<shadeslayer> or was it a Studio 15?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> certainly not 17
<shadeslayer> 15 then ... lemme check dell's site :P
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> lord dell calls
<Quintasan> There is no way that apachelogger's laptop can weigh as much as shadeslayer's
<Quintasan> apachelogger could hold it in one hand and show us the screen :P
<apachelogger> yeah, it is very tiny
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I can do that as well
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: without risking muscle pain afterwards?
<apachelogger> not without risking permanent spinal injury
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072221079_M77ku-A-LB
<shadeslayer> altho yes, i do see better and lighter laptops now
<shadeslayer> might get something light in a couple of months before DS
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You have your backpack providing you counterbalance :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the backpack was empty 
<Quintasan> plus, apachelogger held it using the top border of screen with no support :P
<shadeslayer> i didn't have a proper case to carry my laptop, so carried it in my backpack
<Quintasan> as in, not supporting it with forearm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: most of the weight comes from the battery, i've removed the battery now :P
<shadeslayer> the battery charging port is dead, hence no use of the battery
<Quintasan> someone, quickly pull out shadeslayer's power cable
<Quintasan> :D
 * apachelogger giggles away
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, that happens when there's a power outage here ^_^
<debfx> danimo: too bad. where is installer generator?
 * Quintasan can't remember a power outage
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, my team of not so awesome has fallen asleep again and I do not have the motivation to yet again try to kickstart the awesomness
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: come to india :P
<yofel> we had one a while ago, sure was glad that my server was a notebook back then ^^
<Quintasan> buy me an airplane ticket and I'm there
<apachelogger> in india power is produced by rubbing monkeys I hear
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> LO>
<apachelogger> hence the unrelability
<apachelogger> actually it is a rather awesome idea if you think about it
<apachelogger> also the monkeys could get pleasure out of it...........
<Quintasan> herp derp
<shadeslayer> rubbing monkeys and making unicorns run 
<yofel> shadeslayer: get yourself your own monkey farm then :P
<Quintasan> He will have to pay for bananas then
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: loan me some unicorns from your unicorn stables
<shadeslayer> i hear they poop gold
<danimo> debfx: in a private repo :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is easily resolved by introducing banana farming to the list of possible excuses for not doing things ;)
<danimo> debfx: also the shared mimetype info
<danimo> debfx: along with xdg-desktop-install.sh
<danimo> debfx: do you know anything about that?
<apachelogger> yofel: your 4.6.3 commit prevents me form doing important work on not so important files
 * danimo doubts it's meant to be used by proper packages
<yofel> where?
<apachelogger> workspace
<apachelogger> I does not have a 4.6.3 tar ^^
<yofel> the tars are in ninjas?
<debfx> danimo: no, is that a script that installs those files?
 * apachelogger notes that xdg-* stuff is legit to be bundled with software for distributability reasons
<Nightrose> apachelogger: -.-
<Nightrose> totally not awesome
<apachelogger> it cannot be assumed that every system actually got them on board
<apachelogger> so generally I'd argue that it would even be good practise to have an own copy on board in case the target system does not have it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I agree
<yofel> hm, are we going to rename projects and add new ones for the git split or are we going to use packaging branches like lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdeedu/marble-ubuntu ?
<apachelogger> new projects/renamed projects
<apachelogger> having multiple packaging branches like that breaks scriptability of things
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> + is less obvious to everyone who does not know that it is handled like that
<apachelogger> more possibly anyone
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have a viable fix for the ntrack loop of death yet?
<yofel> the fix should be in oneiric, and does seem to work fine here
<yofel> at least it didn't hang up yet since the update
<ScottK> apachelogger: It seems like the simple patch that's in -proposed works OK.
<apachelogger> roger that
<ScottK> asac was worried about it causing problems, but I haven't seen any one complain about it.
<ScottK> I had problems with his more complex patch (see my PPA).
 * apachelogger is more worried about having all of plasma freeze on you ^^
 * ScottK didn't have that.
<ScottK> My problem was it triggered a crash in kmail (due to an existing kmail bug).
<danimo> debfx: yes
<danimo> debfx: I can tar things up for you, but in general they are part of the opendesktop tools for 3rd party apps
<danimo> debfx: freedesktop.org I mean
<apachelogger> ScottK: on my netbook if I am connected to vpn, suspend, resume, all of plasma is rather frozen
<ScottK> Yeah, that sounds like the ntrack thing.  Install the package from -proposed.
<apachelogger> can we please adopt the meego login sound?
<danimo> debfx: http://daniel.molkentin.de/.stuff/xdg-qtcreator.tar.gz
<danimo> debfx: fyi
<danimo> debfx: gotta run, bbl
<shadeslayer> arf
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> debfx: aroundd?
<shadeslayer> -d
<shadeslayer> debfx: seems the qt gstreamer package builds with tests off , i don't think that sits well with the MIR team
<debfx> shadeslayer: does it build with tests enabled?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm trying that
<shadeslayer> debfx: nope, seems 2 of the tests fail : http://paste.ubuntu.com/611914/
<shadeslayer>     QGst::ElementPtr e = QGst::ElementFactory::make("playbin2");  ... so that particular line is a issue for the ref test
 * shadeslayer tries to fix
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> obvously the gstreamer plugin for playbin2 is not installed
<apachelogger> so the fix would be to install that
<apachelogger> which depending on the POV might not be worth the effort, as it is not strictly a build dependency
<shadeslayer> hmm .. and what about the parsetest.cpp failiure ?
<apachelogger> in that particular test I'd say that the test should warn but not fail
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * apachelogger thinks the tests should be more self-contained by introducing fake elements that can be created with the factory
 * apachelogger is a kent beck fanboy though, so he has distrubing opionions regarding unit tests
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611923/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ... is playbin2 in the rygel packages or sth?
<apachelogger> the who?
<shadeslayer> rygel .. the UPnP media sharing framework thingy
<apachelogger> blink
<apachelogger> you are speaking nonesense right now
<apachelogger> kubotu: google gstreamer api playbin2
<kubotu> Results for gstreamer api playbin2: 1. playbin2 - GStreamer: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-base-plugins/html/gst-plugins-base-plugins-playbin2.html | 2. Release notes for GStreamer Base Plug-ins 0.10.26 "You will know ...: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/releases/gst-plugins-base/0.10.26.html
<kubotu> 3. Release notes for GStreamer Base Plug-ins 0.10.23 "Emergency de ...: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/releases/gst-plugins-base/0.10.23.html
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't see anything remotely associated with playbin2 and gst in our packages
<shadeslayer> !find playbin2
<ubottu> File playbin2 found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc, libgstreamermm-0.10-dev
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> phew
<debfx> shadeslayer: the tests work fine when gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is installed
<apachelogger> !find gstplaybin.so
<ubottu> File gstplaybin.so found in gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg
<debfx> I'll upload a new version with the tests enabled
<apachelogger> someone file a bug report with upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about what?
<shadeslayer> alrighto
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611923/
<apachelogger> tests that test something else than what is to be tested are not good tests IMHO
<persia> playbin is in the rygel bundle
<debfx> shadeslayer: what about that?
<shadeslayer> debfx: apachelogger said that it should be a warning instead of a failiure
<apachelogger> also I said that the tests are crap
<ScottK> Build tests shouldn't fail for missing runtime stuff.
<apachelogger> they are not only testing the functionality of ref pointers and the like but the presence and successful facotrization of a bin that is not part of the test enviornment
<debfx> I'd rather add a build-dependency than patch the tests
<debfx> if someone cares enough about it, send a patch upstream
<apachelogger> supposedly the factory part is a necessary evil that cannot be eliminated in the test, but that does not prevent one from injecting a fake bin into gstreamer, a bin that is part of the test envrionment that said
<apachelogger> debfx: at least report it upstream
<apachelogger> persia: I support playbin is "part" of rygel because rygel uses gstreamer?
<persia> So, it's more complicated than that.
<apachelogger> oh why did I ask ^^
<persia> There's the "playbin" program, which is in gstreamer, which pulls from a file source and sends to the default sink.
<persia> rygel has the playbin Media Renderer, which previously floated around under all sorts of names.  This provides a Media Renderer interface, and then submits to playbin to render.
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm reporting it upstream with the patch ;)
<persia> If you happen to have another handy renderer for arbitrary media files, you might put together a different wrapper :)
<apachelogger> ah, confusing naming, I see
<apachelogger> persia: is rygel any good?
<shadeslayer> it works .. if thats what you mean :P
<shadeslayer> we tried it out at conf.kde.in 
<shadeslayer> dolphin managed to find media files and such
<apachelogger> oh which reminds me
<apachelogger> persia: the kio upnp slave was proposed for inclusion in KDE 4.7
<apachelogger> don't think it made it in though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what explanation do i write to for the patch? :P
<apachelogger> might be because it does not actually build with the scary Qt library for upnp :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what patch?
<shadeslayer> the QFAIL -> QWARN patch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611923/
<apachelogger> it is a workaround
<persia> Awwww...
 * apachelogger does not like workarounds in case you do not remember
<shadeslayer> QFAIL is a workaround?
<apachelogger> qwarn is a workaround
<shadeslayer> or my patch is a workaround? :D
<shadeslayer> an
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> qfail is absolutely right
<apachelogger> except the precondition to the qfail is bonkers
<shadeslayer> derp
<apachelogger> in that it depends on the presence of playbin2 thus testing that the test envrionment actually has plugins installed, hardly the intended thing that is supposed to be tested
<apachelogger> hm, that must be the second most crappiest sentence of the day
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> even the findhupnp is kap0tt
<apachelogger> madness all around
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> persia: I got the kio slave to build \o/
<persia> \o/
<persia> "With Oneiric, Kubuntu's Dolphin media player will be able to show media stored on Sony Playstations and other common household network appliances."
<apachelogger> ah, not so quick my friend
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> interestingly enough the slave appears to be incapable of actually searching for things
<apachelogger> you can only access them using their uuid
<apachelogger> #discover-not-implemented as one would say in microblogging english ^^
<persia> Ah.  Well then, assuming *something else* can do discovery, it now becomes possible to do something like make a TV remote control in QML.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh, I believe very much that the master mind behind KDE's network share discovery magic is interested in making the discovery part happen (at least for 4.8 or whenver the slave arrives)
 * apachelogger still does not like the underlying library
<debfx> shadeslayer: are you going to file a MIR for qt-gstreamer? it's also needed for qapt
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, i just finished investigating it
<shadeslayer> debfx: you enabled tests right?
<debfx> yep
<shadeslayer> alright, i'll file it
<shadeslayer> debfx: bug 787109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787109 in qt-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qt-gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787109
<debfx> thanks
<danimo> debfx: back
<apachelogger> persia: http://i.imgur.com/opVgy.png
<apachelogger> n900 content omnomnom
<apachelogger> not particularly surprising... you cannot actually do anything with anything as for some reason the slave is incapable of getting mimetypes or the like
<persia> apachelogger, I thought you said it couldn't do discovery?
<apachelogger> it can't, I had to fish for the uuid using upnp-inspector
<persia> Well, it looks cool, at least.
<debfx> danimo: this is what I currently have: http://pastebin.com/Nh6GzC3j
<persia> Just needs a bit of glue (but then KIO slaves usually do)
<apachelogger> indeed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ARM Farm .... lol
<danimo> debfx: the tar ball I uploaded contains more mime types to associate with
<danimo> debfx: I guess it should be even more by now (e.g. shader code)
<shadeslayer> okay i need help with avogadro ...
<micahg> it's a very large number :)
<danimo> debfx: see here
<shadeslayer> :P
<danimo> debfx: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-creator/qt-creator/blobs/master/src/plugins/glsleditor/GLSLEditor.mimetypes.xml
<shadeslayer> micahg: the package 
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> hey bambee
<bambee> :)
<debfx> danimo: the link you gave me is 404
<danimo> debfx: actually there should be a script that scans through all the mimetype definitions and creates an xml from that
<micahg> shadeslayer: I know, just playing :)
<danimo> debfx: oh, bummer
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611968/ << can't figure that out
<debfx> does it also add them to the desktop file?
<micahg> shadeslayer: sounds like a build dep needs to be ported to perl 5.12
<danimo> debfx: hmm?
<danimo> debfx: I said there should be, there isn't right now :)
<danimo> debfx: point is: the .desktop file as well as the mimetype reg file are constantly changing
<debfx> sorry, read it too quickly :/
<danimo> debfx: so they should be auto generated
<debfx> hm yes, though these mime types aren't qt creator specific
<danimo> debfx:  which ones?
<danimo> gsgl?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<debfx> yes
<danimo> debfx: sure, creator has a dedicated gsgl editor
<danimo> debfx: rocks when used with QML in particular
<debfx> danimo: yeah but it's a generic file format, isn't it?
<danimo> debfx: what do you mean generic? It contains shader code, which looks a bit similar to C
<danimo> debfx: so in that sense it is as specific as any interpreted language
<debfx> I mean a file format that is not only used by qt creator, so there may be other editors
<danimo> debfx: sure, but the mimetype registration is not only meant to register exclusive file formats, or is it?
<shadeslayer> micahg: nope, all the perl packages were rebuilt against the new perl 5.12
<yofel> shadeslayer: but there's a package in your output that depends on 5.10
<shadeslayer> libtext-charwidth-perl?
<yofel>   libtext-charwidth-perl: Depends: perlapi-5.10.0 which is a virtual package.
<yofel> and 3 otheres from what I see
<yofel> *others
<shadeslayer> was rebuilt for 5.12 according to changelog
<micahg> shadeslayer: rebuilt doesn't matter if it needs its depends updated
<shadeslayer> hmm
<debfx> danimo: no, but ideally they should be pushed to freedesktop.org (not sure how practical that is)
<micahg> shadeslayer: i.e. could be manual depends and not using ${perl:Depends} like it should :)
<danimo> debfx: I have to read up on how this whole fdo mime type stuff works. Last time I looked at it was 3 years ago
<danimo> debfx: http://standards.freedesktop.org/shared-mime-info-spec/shared-mime-info-spec-latest.html ?
<micahg> shadeslayer: actually ignore what I said about ${perl:Depends}, I don't think I have that quite right
<danimo> debfx: also, there should be a way to translate the .desktop and .xml file contents at a later point
<shadeslayer> micahg: i've checked manual depends too :P
<danimo> debfx: but honestly, all apps incl. kde itself seem to ship their own mimetype definition
<shadeslayer> infact the package doesn't build on natty too @_@
<danimo> debfx: I cannot see any harm
<persia> So, there's an "official" set of MIME types.  It's good to be included.
<persia> There's also an extension mechanism (e.g. text/x-foo) for doing things in the meantime.
<persia> Applications are expected to provide declarations of MIME types they support, so that the DE can always select appropriate applications for a given file.
<danimo> persia: yepp, but we (upstream) have to assume that whereever we install ourselves the global mimetype db does not know about the types
<danimo> persia: (we still run on 8.04 for instance)
<persia> Right, so you need to provide a MIMEtype definition file (a type of .desktop file) describing the MIME types you support, and declaring which icons you'd like to show for them.
<danimo> persia: that's what we do
<danimo> persia: (sans the icons atm, but that's trivial to do)
<persia> We've been using roughly the same MIME declaration model since at least 5.04.
<persia> You don't need to include the icons: just names.  There is an XDG spec about certain common icon names that all themes are supposed to have available.
<danimo> persia: I know, (puts on KDE hat) we introduced it with KDE 3.x some years ago
<persia> So you'd list "Icon=TextFile" or similar.
<persia> danimo, Indeed :)
<danimo> persia: I can even have custom icons
<persia> If you like, certainly.
<danimo> persia: I was just arguing to auto-generate the xml mime type definition file from Qt Creator's pluginspec file
<danimo> persia: because otherwise everytime we add a new plugin that can handle a new mimetype, we have to update the xml file (and the desktop file)
<danimo> persia: and since I prefer autmatism over manual processes.. :)
<persia> As long as you have an OOB process to try to move from foo/x-bar to foo/bar for new ones, that doesn't sound unreasonable.
<persia> And I'll stop lecturing, since you already know everything I'm saying.
<danimo> persia: it's been a few years, and I'm always glad for corrections
<apachelogger> Quintasan: p-i-n-g
<shadeslayer> micahg: yofel any other ideas?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the shadeslayer!
<apachelogger> you there
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> hello hello
<shadeslayer> i'm not studying tonight
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is the calligra covered by the mighty project neon?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> needs fixing ASAP
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we ran out of space in the PPA ages ago iirc
<apachelogger> http://www.calligra-suite.org/news/calligra-2-4-snapshot-1-tour/ <----
<apachelogger> receive love, give love
<apachelogger> love++
<shadeslayer> looking
<apachelogger> also someone should teach jr to use official templates ^^
<shadeslayer>     8.0 GiB (80.12%) of 10.0 GiB
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will be fixed in a couple of hours ;)
<apachelogger> grooviest
<shadeslayer> i hope they have one repo
<shadeslayer> and not a bazillion repos like tp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611968/ << now tell me whats wrong there
<apachelogger> solar flares
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't use the shell hook, that is what is wrong :P
<shadeslayer> which shell hook?
<apachelogger> the one that drops you to a shell on error
<shadeslayer> i haz that one
<apachelogger> oh, I suppose that will not work if deps fail to satisfy
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> login and try to manually install that stuff
<apachelogger> then you should see what is wrong
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * apachelogger at some point will start trolling the gsoc students list
<shadeslayer> roflol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611984/
<yofel> apt-get update ;)
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> it can install stuff without issues now
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> yofel: I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//9545/tmp/hooks/D10aptupdate finished
<yofel> odd
<shadeslayer> yofel: why is it that pbuilder can't install stuff but apt-get inside a pbuilder can @_@
<shadeslayer> and what apachelogger said
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I know why
<yofel> don't ask me, ask aptitude
<apachelogger> yet you do not see the obvious :P
<yofel> or apachelogger ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what is the obvious thing here?
<yofel> are you installing the same packages?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i just copied over the build deps
<yofel> did you update the pbuilder first?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell me
<apachelogger> what requirements must be met to install a set of build-deps?
<shadeslayer> that the build deps exsist and the packages they depend on are installable and don't conflict with each other?
<apachelogger> there is an essential part missing
<apachelogger> perhaps one of the most important once
<apachelogger> that is there for a good reason, a reason that would probably make your package not build even if everything installed
<apachelogger> right, so someone asks a rather silly question on the gsoc student lists not half an hour ago
<apachelogger> 10 replies and counting
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> how can you not troll them
<apachelogger> srsly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea what you're talking about
<apachelogger> I fear they are all no proper geeks and have no towel
<apachelogger> clearly a reason to panic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does you haz welcome pkg, cuz I dont :'( *sadstudent* maybe the googlez forgot me :'(
<shadeslayer> googlez forgot me too
<apachelogger> I haz no better things to do than worry about the welcome package
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> now I needs to write mail to gsoc students list, so that googlez notices I does not have no package
<apachelogger> halp!
 * apachelogger ponders sending that as-is to the list, just for the lulz of it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone might take it seriously
<shadeslayer> attach a troll face to the mail
<apachelogger> what for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because someone might think that google actually forgot them -.-
<apachelogger> why do I care?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you were saying something about the package build deps
<apachelogger> that I did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what essential part is missing?
<apachelogger> look at the build-depends in debian/control and think about what you did not mention as requirement at all
<apachelogger> even though it is much more explicit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: calligra for neon plz
<apachelogger> see what I said after the ping
<shadeslayer> i already started working on that ^^ :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean i missed a build dep?
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: a) I think we are running out of space in our PPA
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bug LP admins
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we still have 2 gigs of space
<shadeslayer> should be enough for calligra
<Quintasan> PROTIP: we are building for two distros
<Quintasan> plus
<Quintasan> Plasma Activ
<Quintasan> +e
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you realize you could just git clone the repo and run neonmake :P
<Quintasan> we WILL need more space
<shadeslayer> ah yes, in the future
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 2 distros?
<Quintasan> bleh
<shadeslayer> 2 releases
<Quintasan> two releases of Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea what i'm missing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: spot the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/611968/ :P
<Quintasan> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk:31: WARNING:  simple-patchsys.mk is deprecated - please use source format 3.0 (quilt) instead
<shadeslayer> its used later on, ignore that
<Quintasan> libtext-charwidth-perl: Depends: perlapi-5.10.0 which is a virtual package.
<Quintasan> wtf?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I told you all you need to know
<shadeslayer> ...
<Quintasan> Why are you depending on virtual packages?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, and i've seen all 3 perl packages and they don't have specific depends
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the perl way of handling api
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> none of them depend on perl 5.10 explicitly
<Quintasan> no freaking idea
<Quintasan> need debian/contro
<Quintasan> l
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612001/
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/KIdWL.png
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.0-6ubuntu1)
<Quintasan> but 4.6.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> just a wild guess
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude, i've been waiting for gcc to be fixed for 4-5 days now
<shadeslayer> and other packages build fine
<Quintasan> look at the depend version and what is about to be installed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if i extract a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> and install deps manually, it wokrs
<shadeslayer> *works
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is on to something
<apachelogger> something shadeslayer did still not identify as requirement
<apachelogger> awwww
<apachelogger> carol shut down the welcome package thread :(
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<apachelogger> how rude, I rather enjoyed it
<Quintasan> what seems retarded to me is that gcc-4.6 depends on gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.0-6ubuntu1) not on >=4.6.0-6ubuntu1
<Quintasan> also, shadeslayer, what version pbuilder are you using?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not necessarily, patches can change the stuff in such a way that >= could result in broken gcc
<shadeslayer> whatever natty uses i think
<apachelogger> hence = might indeed the best choice
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ture
<apachelogger> at any rate the savest
<shadeslayer> 0.199+nmu2~ppa1really+nmu1ubuntu1~ppa1 <<
<Quintasan> bleh, true*
<shadeslayer> yofel: you haz custom pbuilder?
<Quintasan> 0.199+nmu2~ppa1really+nmu1ubuntu1~ppa1 ????
<Quintasan> where the hell did you find that?
 * apachelogger takes off his hat
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't ask me, i've ssh'd into yofel's machine
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You are building on yofel's machine?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> yofel is wicked clearly
<Quintasan> ....
<shadeslayer> oh your haven't seen what i'm seeing right now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: check /etc/apt/sources.list for lulz entries
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you were soooo close
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/73825
<apachelogger> and yet you fail
<Quintasan> apachelogger: me?
<apachelogger> both of you
<shadeslayer> derpity derp
 * apachelogger apparently left out important parts of minion training
<Quintasan> apachelogger: just guessing lol
<shadeslayer> i actually removed cdbs and got the error down, but i don't think thats the solution
<shadeslayer> it came down to a couple of gcc base packages
<Quintasan> blame cdbs for source of all evil?
<shadeslayer> cdbs is evil
<shadeslayer> for some reason
<shadeslayer> this package is source 3.0 quilt AND has cdbs 
<apachelogger> requirements to fullfil a build dep: a) builddep and all its deps are installable and in appropriate version b) the builddep itself is available in required version
<apachelogger> plenty of option for things to go wrong, right?
<ScottK> When is that not the case?
<apachelogger> good thing you can debug one of those rather easily and thus the other must be screwing with the build deps
<apachelogger> if you don't want to disappoint an apachelogger you better find the problem now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, you just stated the obvious for build-deps
<apachelogger> did I?
<Quintasan> well, if build-dep is not available and all of it's dependencies are not available then how the hell it can work?
<apachelogger> not so obvious or you would have checked the 5 packages that could fail for the reason apparently not proofen wrong by installing all the plunder in the builder manually
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<apachelogger> you are always thinking of a)
<Quintasan> PROTIP: I'm not in shadeslayer's pbuilder on yofel's computer
<apachelogger> completely ignoring b) even though I mentioned it explicitly as requirement
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can spot the problem from poland with one web shortcut
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger tries to find some cigars before bed time
<shadeslayer> ARGH
<shadeslayer> all it needed 
<Quintasan> it seems I should voice my whole logic before getting into any discussion which leads to almost a wall of text to sufficiently explain my logic
<shadeslayer> was : sudo -E DIST=oneiric pbuilder --update
<shadeslayer> thats it
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> i spent like 3 days on this
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: HERP DERP
<Quintasan> are you serious?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> you are not upgrading your pbuilders at least once a week?
<shadeslayer> and i was like, nah ... the toolkit must be broken or sth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not my pbuilder
<Quintasan> shadeslayer@yofel-thinkpad
<Quintasan> shadeslayer@
<shadeslayer> i don't have a sane connection for pbuilders, but i'm going to try and get a 1Mbps connection
<Quintasan> that's yours pbuilder
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope, yofel created the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> i just have sudo rights to pbuilder :P
<Quintasan> yofel: update shadeslayer's pbuilder for him
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i can do that
<shadeslayer> i just did
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did not even expected oudated pbuilder
<Quintasan> expect*
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i guess that was the issue, packages in pbuilder blocking other packages
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<Quintasan> *headdesk* doesn't even begin to describe it
 * apachelogger puts a smile on his face and leaves for a bit, expecting much fun when he returns
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone posted to the packages thread
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no, seriously, broken gcc depends (who noone miraculously did notice) seem awfully unlikely
<Quintasan> unless you don't update your install ^_^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/OBTUZ.png << this is what happens to me every single day when i leave for college
<Quintasan> >he browses reddit
<shadeslayer> hey reddit is awesome
<Quintasan> I'll pass
<Quintasan> I have my daily does of stuff on RSS
 * Quintasan goes back to school stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have a external monitor or such?
 * Quintasan doesnt own a laptop
<Quintasan> I have my 23" display
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: right, what company/make/model
<danimo> is anyone coming to QCS btw?
<Quintasan> Samsung SyncMaster 2333SW
<shadeslayer> awwww
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^ what about it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i was thinking of getting a syncmaster too : http://goo.gl/nxCJg
<shadeslayer> but it's not available here in india :<
<shadeslayer> well .. it's not listed on samsung india anyways
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: might buy this instead http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/snp/topics/en/ap/in/dhs/monitor-dell-u2311h?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&redirect=1
<yofel> shadeslayer: er, I *did* ask you if you updated the pbuilder, and you said yes...
<shadeslayer> yofel: i was logged into the pbuilder at that time ....
<Quintasan> Oh god.
<neversfelde> ScottK: no ballot in my inbox or spam folder
<yofel> oh
<yofel> and the version: I obviously did something wrong that had to be reverted :P
<ScottK> neversfelde: Christian Mangold	2008-02-21	 Expired on 2011-02-19
<neversfelde> really
<ScottK> So says Launchapd.
<ScottK> pad
<ScottK> OTOH, council belongs to kubuntu-members.
<ScottK> I can send you one.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Sent.
<neversfelde> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it working now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<neversfelde> I never got a message about expiring from that team
<neversfelde> and never realized, because I am an indirect member
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happened now?
<neversfelde> ScottK: ballot here, thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay now i need you to build this on ARM
<shadeslayer> i'll upload the files, gimme a minute
<ScottK> neversfelde: You can probably fix your own membership.
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, I can
<neversfelde> that's weird :)
<neversfelde> would someone else do this for me? 
<ScottK> neversfelde: Are you still active in Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you will expire on 2013-05-22
<neversfelde> ScottK: sure, not as active as I should be, I am currently very busy with my job, but I am doing what is possible
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: from council
<ScottK> neversfelde: You got approved somehow
<apachelogger> it was jr
 * ScottK is suprised apachelogger didn't want a process for this and paperwork in triplicate.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just build the debian package for ubuntu on ARM
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok
<neversfelde> thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: pff, not even a recommendation one can make
<apachelogger> or suggestion
<apachelogger> something that ends with tion anyway
<neversfelde> and voted :)
<neversfelde> "I voted" buttons?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: you created them, right?
<neversfelde> or at least found someone to do this
<JontheEchidna> ~order I voted button
 * kubotu hands JontheEchidna a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<yofel> kubotu: order I voted button for neversfelde
 * kubotu hands neversfelde a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> next time around sheytan could make us proper buttons ^^
<neversfelde> hehe
<yofel> make it ascii art for kubotu :P
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I've prepared some changes to the qapt package: http://paste.kde.org/73867/
<debfx> do you mind if I upload that?
<apachelogger> yofel: you cant stick that on your forehead
<yofel> who cares about that :P
<apachelogger> kent beck
<JontheEchidna> debfx: go ahead, thanks
<yofel> …
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you start le build?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you hand me a dsc yet?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: is libqtgstreamer-dev new?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: build the package from debian?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pull-debian-source is foobared?
<apachelogger> what be me password
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.0.3-1.dsc
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> me password
<apachelogger> woooooo
 * apachelogger enters random characters hoping to hit the password
<debfx> JontheEchidna: it's in binary NEW, I've synced the qt-gstreamer package from Debian
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think my password is in the welcome package!!!!! 
<shadeslayer> :O
<JontheEchidna> k, cool. It'll have to wait for the QtGStreamer MIR anyway, so no harm there
<shadeslayer> nooo
<yofel> pull-debian-source works fine here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what if googlez forgets you?
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger says it doesn't work on ARM :P
<yofel> ah, can't test that here ^^
<apachelogger> arrrrrm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happens to pull-debian-source on arm?
<sheytan> shadeslayer ping
<shadeslayer> sheytan: pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: arm explodes
<sheytan> shadeslayer where do i get neon ppa for natty?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: pad.lv/~neon
<apachelogger> sheytan: we probably should add some box with a short description of lord phonon to the website
<apachelogger> sheytan: also j-b was wondering if we need them round background thingies for the icons
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seriously, what happens?
<apachelogger> "kernel panic"
<shadeslayer> what O_O
<apachelogger> "kernel panic"
<shadeslayer> the script makes the kernel panic, how is that even possible?
<apachelogger> no towel, obviously
<bambee> I had a kernel panic a half hour ago because I put dragon in fullscreen o_O  (nouveau is buggy with the 2.6.39)
<apachelogger> s/with the 2.6.39//
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> kubotu: leave me alone
<bambee> apachelogger: rhoo seriously, nouveau works like a charm with the 2.6.38 :)
<bambee> the 2.6.39 has been release.... what ? o_O
<yofel> nouveau is always buggy here ^^
<yofel> yep, a few days ago
<apachelogger> linus wants to to to 2.8 because the numbers are getting too big
<apachelogger> or rather the voices in his head
<bambee> so nouveau is really buggy with a kernel release... ^^
<yofel> nah, he didn't want to delay it for several weeks so shipped buggy software instead
<apachelogger> s/with a kernel release//
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> where have I seen that behaviour...
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> kubotu: I swear to kent beck, if you tell me one more time I will ctrl^c you
<shadeslayer> resizing konsole
<yofel> heh
<sheytan_> shadeslayer can you point me right to the ppa?
<yofel> ppa:neon
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: dude, you open that page, there is only one ppa
<shadeslayer> just add that ppa
<shadeslayer> or what yofel said
<sheytan_> shadeslayer i don't see it :D
<yofel> yeah, we only have one
<shadeslayer> whaaatttt
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> huh?
<sheytan_> really i don't
<apachelogger> NCommander, ScottK: when do we get natty for the arrrrm farm? I want an aubergine byobu
<Quintasan> sheytan_: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<yofel> it's perfectly visible on pad.lv/~neon
<Quintasan> sheytan_: add ppa:neon/ppa to your sources list using Muon or PackageKit
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: http://i.imgur.com/jxHeC.png
<bambee> apachelogger: don't feed the troll :P
<sheytan_> shadeslayer the page you gave me is different from the Quintasan's one
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/udw/10.07/videos/trollface.ogv
<Quintasan> sheytan_: I pointed you directly to the PPA
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> wheras shadeslayer pointed you to Team page
<sheytan_> yeah
<sheytan_> ok, nvm :D
<shadeslayer> which then leads to the PPA page
<Quintasan> sheytan_: be warned tough
<apachelogger> can't you just hand out ppa: urls????
<sheytan_> apachelogger you're bored, right? :D
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> sheytan_: Akonadi doesnt work and since it is monday, most modules can be quite unstable
<apachelogger> I am making love to arrrrm
<apachelogger> then again that could very well mean bored, cause arrrm is sloooow
<NCommander> apachelogger: its in the process of being assembled
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> \o/
<shadeslayer> whats being assembled? :P
<sheytan_> Quintasan: no problem, i'm on a testing machine. My work and files and kubuntu are safe :)
<apachelogger> talking about assembling stuff.... the superior oneiric pbuilder just finished 
<apachelogger> hooray
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it builds?
<Quintasan> sheytan_: they would be safe anyways, we store PN files in totally different place than your config files :P
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> bah
<ScottK> apachelogger: I need to mail NCommander some parts which are sitting in front of me to be mailed once I get done with the $WORK telcon I'm in the middle of.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pastebin the error log plz
<sheytan_> Quintasan i want be safe even more :D
<Quintasan> sheytan_: #project-neon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I: extracting base tarball [/home/oneiric-base.tgz]
<shadeslayer> uh .... and?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I: extracting base tarball [/home/oneiric-base.tgz]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its stuck at extracting the tarball?
<apachelogger> stuck is the wrong word here
<apachelogger> it is in the process of extracting
<shadeslayer> ah
<sheytan_> is it true, you're going to change the default desktop configuration for 11.10?
<Quintasan> ha ha
<Quintasan> no :D
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger was trolling
<apachelogger> to windows seven
<apachelogger> sheytan_: where did you hear that?
<Quintasan> yeah, I am intrested in that too
<sheytan_> apachelogger all that unity stuff on planetkde
<Quintasan> :DDDDDDDDDDDDd
<shadeslayer> lol
<mupuf> hey guys, I heard that some of you have problems with the 2.6.39 and with nouveau. We(I'm a nouveau dev) are not aware of these errors. If you could show up on #nouveau, it would be great
<apachelogger> what unity stuff?
<sheytan_> well, first i thought it must be a joke, but then someone blogged about so i was cofused
<Quintasan> links please
<sheytan_> sec
<apachelogger> bambee: go help resolve the nouveau issues
 * apachelogger pokes bambee with a mickey mouse hand
<apachelogger> bambee: actually, any news on the possible cppificatin of userconfig?
 * bambee pokes apachelogger with a chain saw
<bambee> apachelogger: I am rewriting it in cpp
<sheytan_> can't find it now. But even some Polish blogger blogged about it.
<sheytan_> I was really confused :D
<apachelogger> bambee: you are wicked
<bambee> apachelogger: I think , I've time enough to rewrite it in cpp and to add new features for the next release (I am talking about the planned features)
<Quintasan> sheytan_: I wonder, do you mean this
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/11/plasma-desktopgp1838.jpg
<apachelogger> sheytan_: do not trust anything that is not on the kubuntu-devel mailing list or a proper kubuntu team blog
<Quintasan> props for jussi for that one
<bambee> apachelogger: the pwd backend is mostly rewritten, I've just to finish the gui
<sheytan_> Quintasan well, yes, this one. But i read on GreKoval's blogg that you're going to change the default plasma config
<bambee> then I think I will upload it into my scratch repository (on git.k.o)
<sheytan_> thought it was true
<apachelogger> bambee: oh, groovy
<sheytan_> apachelogger i never did, that's why i'm asking here ;)
<Quintasan> sheytan_: GreKoval? No idea who is he
<sheytan_> Quintasan Grzegorz Kowalewski, Konqui club is his blog called i guess
<sheytan_> apachelogger you didn't blog about the phonon page :(
<bambee> apachelogger: by the way, I know mupuf personnally, it's a friend. so I am already talking to him about nouveau ;)
<sheytan_> no christmass presents anymore from me!
<apachelogger> sheytan_: because DNS population is not done
<apachelogger> if I blog now half the people will end up on the old site
<bambee> and he's right, we should report issues on #nouveau :P
<apachelogger> the post though is ready
<sheytan_> this sucks :D
<apachelogger> patience my friend, patience
<Quintasan> apachelogger: omfg
<apachelogger> a true jedi knight must be very patience
<Quintasan> he really did mention that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> language fail
<apachelogger> kent beck, save me!
<apachelogger> my language engine needs unit tests
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where?
<Quintasan> http://konqiklub.ubucentrum.net/2011/05/kubuntu-na-uds-o.html
<Quintasan> Polish
<Quintasan> 3rd paragraph from the bottom
<sheytan_> Quintasan told ya
<apachelogger> if the translation is right he does not say that the default will change
<apachelogger> and there are plans for a unity themed plasma
<Quintasan> "Kubuntu will finally change it's face"
<apachelogger> google says eventually
<apachelogger> darn you google translate!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, bad research on his part then
<Quintasan> yup and then he says that (Plasma Unity) speaks for itself :D
<apachelogger> esp considering that none of the referenced resources talk about it
<apachelogger> IMHO he just made that up from the theme in the screenshots of the sneak peak
<apachelogger> which in retrospect really wasn't the most fortunate thing, then again I was too lazy to change all the stuff back....
<apachelogger> "At the end of information that probably raise the most discussion and perhaps controversy. Kubuntu eventually change its face. At the moment I have not found any further information on this subject, but one of the points of the plan for future release is to create a new topic Plasma Unity which is already very significant."
<apachelogger> google translate is apparently utter shit
<apachelogger> if I looked up al the words in a dict I'd probably be closer to the truth of the meaning -.-
<sheytan_> "ale jednym z punktów planu przyszłego wydania jest stworzenie nowego tematu Plasma Unity" - "but one of the feature plan of the future development is to create a new theme Plasma Unity" something like that
<sheytan_> apachelogger ^^
<Quintasan> sheytan_: but "will change it face" implies that it will be default
<Quintasan> no matter how you read it :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> "Create Plasma Unity template"
<apachelogger> that is a valid todo item
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ah, I see how he drew the conclusion
<apachelogger> that todo item is listed as parts of the defaults todos
<sheytan_> apachelogger what for creating it?
<sheytan_> Quintasan: true, that's why i was confused
<apachelogger> sheytan_: cause there is demand for it + jussi already made the config so turning it into a proper plasma template is not terribly diffcult (if plasma didn't have one particular bug that prevents it right now)
<bambee> apachelogger: jreznik has probably not time enough :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That's how a troll turns into an awesome idea
<Quintasan> :D
<bambee> so actually I am alone 
<apachelogger> you did not convince him of the awesomeness clearly
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Whom I did not convince?
<apachelogger> I shall be looking for someone else on the weekend or so
<apachelogger> Quintasan: bambee I meant
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also, the idea is not terribly awesome, just a useful idea
<bambee> he is interested, but he has many things to do for fedora. he will try to help me, I said 
<shadeslayer> quick question before i sleep, whats happening on the KDE 4.7 side?
<apachelogger> there is an awesome idea though, not entirely unrelated and making much more sense
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do you feel like reading some of my incoherent babbling on my personal opinion of UDS before I publish anything related to what we will be doing this cycle?
<apachelogger> are we talking blog post?
<Quintasan> yep
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> you'd want more people to read it though :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want you to read it before I publish it :P
<apachelogger> yeah
 * shadeslayer tries out lightdm
<sheytan> i'm dumb
<apachelogger> beware it causes kernel panics
<apachelogger> or so jr claimed ^^
<shadeslayer> oh
<sheytan> apachelogger a brain panic is worse
<apachelogger> sheytan, Quintasan: todo item for unity template moved to coding as to avoid that confusion from now on
<sheytan> trust me
<sheytan> ++
 * apachelogger once had a private parts panic
<Quintasan> oh god...
<apachelogger> not to be talked about in public though
<Quintasan> okay, I am going to bed
<Quintasan> school etc.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is the blog post?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when it's more than a draft I will let you know
<apachelogger> ah
<Quintasan> most likely tomorrow or the day after tomorrow
<apachelogger> you were just teasing me
<apachelogger> how rude
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I recall, you tell me that you would blog btw
<Quintasan> +1
<sheytan> apachelogger if you  come to Poland, your private part would turn to Windows. Panics everytime
<sheytan> btw, you ever been in Poland? :D
<apachelogger> no, there is nothing of interest in poland :P
<apachelogger> you don't even have some weird time zone like shadeslayer, who lives in the future
<sheytan> apachelogger: dude, if you say something i cry from laughing :D
<apachelogger> you better not ever meet me in person then, it might kill you, can't have that
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> Quintasan: !
<apachelogger> did he goe to the lands of slumbers already?
<sheytan> apachelogger come on. I wish to meet you in person. Now i wonder what you're guys doin on uds istead of planning kubuntu's future :D
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> i guess so
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> sheytan: ignore him, just make him come to Poland
<sheytan> i remember when i was in school age :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-ballmers-peak
<Quintasan> sheytan: He is not that bad
<sheytan> Quintasan he will not :D
<Quintasan> and yeah
<Quintasan> Ballmer's peak
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you ask wether uds-p can be in poland yet? :P
<sheytan> i would come ;D
<Quintasan> nope, we really should suggest that
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> do not say that out loud
<apachelogger> it turns out uds-pee
<Quintasan> lol
<sheytan> ahahahahaha :D
<apachelogger> in fact, let's not ever talk about it again
<Quintasan> sheytan: well, we drink, discuss Kubuntu, drink and eat
<Quintasan> and pull Rodrigo's after lunch or so
<sheytan> Quintasan you've been there?
<apachelogger> and after breakfast
<apachelogger> and after sessions
<Quintasan> sheytan: on UDS? I was
<sheytan> i don't wanna know!
<sheytan> :D
<sheytan> apachelogger stop :D
<sheytan> Quintasan well, Poland... i mean uds-pee is a great idea :D
 * apachelogger is sitting, thus not going anywhere
<Quintasan> okay, it's seriously time for me to go
<Quintasan> see you tomorrow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we shall miss you
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> good bye
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> see you soon
<sheytan> bye, have a sweet dream with micky mouse ;)
<apachelogger> or so we hope
<shadeslayer> okay didn't work
<Quintasan> sheytan: oh fkc, no please
<Quintasan> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to le build?
<apachelogger> hm, dreaming of KFC would be an option
<sheytan> Quintasan dream about that apachelogger's picture :D
<sheytan> i don't need to dream. All my amazing german wine is just 20cm away :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: you really want to know?
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah :D
<shadeslayer> and lightdm did not wokr
<shadeslayer> *work
<shadeslayer> X starts up, but no actual GUI is drawn
<sheytan> shadeslayer is it worth to switch  to lightdm, when kdm-plasma is almost out there?
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> someone turned the lights off
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yes
<apachelogger> fooey
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /usr/include/GLES2/gl2.h:38:26: error: conflicting declaration 'typedef khronos_intptr_t GLintptr'
<apachelogger> /usr/include/GL/glew.h:1608:19: error: 'GLintptr' has a previous declaration as 'typedef ptrdiff_t GLintptr'
<apachelogger> go fix you stuffz
<shadeslayer> sheytan: both need to be evaluated actually
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats why the build was disabled initially
<sheytan> i wonder how it's gonna look like (kdm-plasma)
<apachelogger> so why did you waste precious resources on a build that we know would fail on arm?
<apachelogger> sheytan: like a soap bubble
<sheytan> apachelogger how do you know?
<apachelogger> no, actually that was wrong
<apachelogger> more like the end of a rainbow
<apachelogger> with gold and stuff
<sheytan> apachelogger and gnomes, too? :D
<apachelogger> problem is no one ever has been to the end of a rainbow and reported about it on wikipedia
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i didn't waste it, i thought it might have been fixed with new uploads and what not
<apachelogger> wah?
<sheytan> apachelogger i was once, but the gnomes had wine and stuff, i got drunk and i don't remember anything :(
<apachelogger> if it still build depends on libglew it most apparently still is kap0tt
<apachelogger> sheytan: case in point
 * apachelogger prepares for sleeps and stuff
<apachelogger> mostly stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<shadeslayer> could someone merge avogadro with this diff from debian : http://paste.ubuntu.com/612052/
<apachelogger> tomorrow at 9 I need to explain the logic behind some 4 apps with an overal codebase of about 10k
<apachelogger> it is slightly scary I might say
<sheytan> apachelogger do  you have a ping pajama?
<sheytan> pink*
<shadeslayer> lol
<sheytan> with ponnys and stuff :D
<shadeslayer> anyways, i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> ciao
<sheytan> bye
 * apachelogger is a bed nudist
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good night, and watch out for them dragons
<apachelogger> what is interesting is that Quintasan went to bed before shadeslayer did, yet shadeslayer is living in the future, so it must be like tomorrow afternoon for him
<sheytan> back to the future 2
<sheytan> that was a cool movie
<apachelogger> no
<sheytan> yes
<stalcup> yes
<sheytan> i  mean doch! :D
<apachelogger> barbie in the nutcracker was
<stalcup> nothing beats the hoverboard
<apachelogger> the name by itself is epic
<sheytan> apachelogger what do you smoke, dude? :D
<sheytan> share some :D
<apachelogger> http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3317170457/
<apachelogger> this one is better actually http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3300393241/
 * sheytan is looking for someone who teach him turkich language :D
<apachelogger> lord google can help
<sheytan> apachelogger it can't. In turkish one word sometimes means a whole sentece :D
<sheytan> which google translates wrong
<stalcup> wth? I voted buttons?   :P
<stalcup> sounds like some kind of trickery
<micahg> apachelogger: what do you think of the idea of a qt-webkit packageset?
<apachelogger> what would be the use case for it?
<micahg> apachelogger: people that want to focus on qtwebkit and its rdepends
<apachelogger> on first thought, wouldn't a general Qt packageset be more useful?
<micahg> well, qtwebkit is its own beast, but that might be nice as well
 * micahg has a specific need for it
 * apachelogger fears the need is secret :P
<micahg> apachelogger: no, I'll be touching it later this summer and hopefully keeping it up to date with security patches, and would like to be able to keep it up to date in the dev release as well
 * micahg wonders how many packagesets he can get before they make him go for core-dev
<apachelogger> generally I think a qtwebkit packageset would be good, but regarding the up-to-dateness I should mention that we plan on having tight control of what version we ship, so we can align with rekonq developers thus improving quality of rekonq in Kubuntu
<persia> micahg, Not that many, generally speaking, unless you continue to pick especially esoteric ones.
<persia> (being MOTU counts against you in this regard)
<micahg> persia: qtwebkit + GTK webkit + mozilla :)
<micahg> apachelogger: oh, definitely, not talking about up to date WRT version as much as security patches
 * persia is unable to have a response
<apachelogger> in fact that was one of the immediate things necessary to stay with rekonq as most issues we had in the past appeared to be coming from us having a different version than what rekonq upstream was developing against
<apachelogger> micahg: oh, that would be cool
<apachelogger> micahg: why not become kubuntu developer ;)
<debfx> micahg: what's the point of a packageset with only one package in it? ;)
<apachelogger> I reckon qtwebkit is part of the kubuntu packageset.... :D
<micahg> apachelogger: I was wondering about that
<micahg> debfx: it would have qtwebkit + rdepends
<micahg> apachelogger: that's why I asked if you thought it was useful as its own stack, otherwise, I could just go for kubuntu-dev
<debfx> hm why rdepends?
<micahg> debfx: when you update qtwebkit, rdepends might need tweaking
 * debfx hopes that will never be the case
<apachelogger> micahg: IMHO kubuntu dev would be the better choice as the kubuntu packageset is probably the biggest stake holder of qtwebkit anyway
<apachelogger> also we'll need to introduce a new qtwebkit based browser for touchscreens... :)
<debfx> though a number of packages ftbfs with new qt versions in the past
<debfx> micahg: with chromium constantly getting security updates, do the security issue usually not affect {qt,gtk}webkit?
<micahg> debfx: no, it has its own copy
<micahg> err, rather, yes, they are affected
<micahg> but Google doesn't release exploit info
<debfx> nice
<debfx> micahg: do you think the situation is going to improve for {qt,gtk}webkit? it doesn't seem like upstream provides much security support for qtwebkit
<micahg> debfx: yes, they're planning on point releases soon
<debfx> I wonder how that will turn out since qtwebkit will still be bundled with qt 4.8
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll be eating the arm farm by the end of the week
<apachelogger> going to get qt supplied with some meego patches for GL on the n900
<apachelogger> rbelem: you are no kubuntu member? :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: We should schedule a meeting.
<ScottK> (for next week)
 * apachelogger might not be on the council anymore by then :P
<ScottK> FSVO we.
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope :'(
 * apachelogger cleans out pending memberships
<apachelogger> rbelem: if you add yourself quickly to the meeting page I might not decline your membership :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm there
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings :-D
<apachelogger> that is cheating
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really feel the team should be invite only
<apachelogger> every few months I clean out the pending applicants and usually 0.01% are actually known to me, let alone no one I rejected thus far actually applied after that
<ScottK> Sounds like a topic for the next meeting.
<rbelem> apachelogger, Kubuntu/Meetings (last edited 19.04.2011 08:40:19 by Rodrigo Belem) :-D
<apachelogger> rbelem: that is cheating
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council/Messages
<apachelogger> templates FTW I say
<ScottK> Made some small edits in the elections one.
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> might also add one later for announcement of new kubuntu council members I suppose, though we never really announced that IIRC
<apachelogger> which is a bit of a shame really
<apachelogger> council work is highly under appreciated :S
<ScottK> We should.
<apachelogger> I am glad to report: pending memberships cleaned up
<apachelogger> only valid one is rbelem
<apachelogger> rbelem should get a free hug for that
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a free hug for rbelem
 * kubotu slides a free hug down the bar to rbelem
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> haha, actually Tarun Kumar Mall I think I rejected to
<apachelogger> not enlisted where he is suppoed to be
<apachelogger> then again I think our meeting page needs a make over
 * rbelem hugs kubotu 
<apachelogger> super confusing
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you think there is actual merit to having a kubuntu themed wiki?
<apachelogger> I remember well the days when I was young, I found it a bit confusing when you go to wiki.kubuntu.org and find loads of stuff about ubuntu, whereas kubuntu lives in /Kubuntu
<ScottK> apachelogger: I do.
<ScottK> I would get very tired of wikiing very quickly if I had to do it in orange or purple.
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> It would be nice, however, if our wiki theme didn't suck due to being super antiquated.
<apachelogger> aubergine it is btw :P
<debfx> apachelogger: why don't you mark the team as restricted?
<apachelogger> debfx: that is the topic for next meeting :P
<debfx> aha :)
 * apachelogger likes how ubuntu wiki macros apparently are not documented at all
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is it just me or is "This page is linked directly from the Ubuntu Fridge, so please click here to return." on the meeting page rather moot considering browsers have a back button?
<micahg> back button with HTTPS doesn't always work
<apachelogger> hm, didn't know that
<apachelogger> general observation: do not blog important things on friday, however I forgot this essential rule is a mystery
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
 * yofel_ is off to bed, good night
<DasKreech> Hello
<DasKreech> what's Ballmer's peak?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-24
<rbelem> DasKreech, http://xkcd.com/323/
<rbelem> :-D
<padams> hey all... i have a problem which i suspect is with ubuntu rather than being kubuntu-specific... any one got a moment to hear me out and share their thoughts/advice?
<apachelogger> padams: sure
<padams> apachelogger: thanks, dude....
<padams> apachelogger: so i have installed natty onto a brand new hp pavillion dm4 laptop....
<padams> i am getting very poor battery life.... problem #1 was knotify4 was chewing up CPU... i switched the phonon backend gstreamer to VLC and /that/ problem went away
<padams> but i am still getting very poor battery performance....
<apachelogger> padams: any information in powertop?
<padams> so if i turn off wifi and bluetooth, powertop tells me that i am getting about 24 wakeups a second... which is very respectible
<apachelogger> (also FTR: knotify4 & phonon gstreamer is a knotify bug as it does not switch the backend to stoppped ;))
<padams> top tells me that pretty much nothing is chewing CPU
<padams> here is where it gets weird.....
<padams> so top shows nothing really using the CPU (because the laptop is just sitting doing nothing)... but yet the load average stays above 1 permanently
<apachelogger> padams: anything interesting in iotop maybe?
<padams> oooooh iotop... new to me... /me goes to look
<shadeslayer> iotop is awesome
<padams> what should i be looking for? i am mostly looking at 0s. every now an then kontact pops up
<padams> also jbd2/sda3-8 - whatever that is
<yofel> use 'iotop -o -d 5', that's more readable
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone somewhere in the world got their package :P
<jussi> yay... hard total crash :(
<padams> 1021 be/3 root        0.00 B/s  813.98 B/s  0.00 %  1.50 % [jbd2/sda3-8] <- appears every other refresh. sometimes pidgin appears, too with similar figures. but that is about it
<apachelogger> padams: jbd2 is the journal block device for ext4 
<shadeslayer> jussi: about blink .... where do i put it? and would you like to test the bin out first?
<apachelogger> padams: not io related then, 1.5 does not strike me as terribly high io load
<jussi> shadeslayer: pop it into its own ppa 
<apachelogger> padams: what graphics driver do you have?
<shadeslayer> jussi: i was thinking of creating a team and then putting in the ppa there
<apachelogger> s/driver/driver and chip
<jussi> shadeslayer: perfect
<padams> apachelogger: it is an i5 processor... so it will be whatever the onboard intel magic is
<apachelogger> kubotu: now you dont sed anymore, you are a broken piece of software my friend
<shadeslayer> will do in a couple of minutes
<jussi> shadeslayer: rock on. have you tried it on your own machine yet? 
<apachelogger> padams: are you sure? I think there are pavillion dm4 with ATI
<apachelogger> padams: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep drivers
<padams> [    15.539] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<padams> [    15.539] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
<padams> [    15.539] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
<padams> [    15.541] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<apachelogger> should not be a graphics power management problem then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I will mail carol, mine is not here yet
<apachelogger> I think they forgot about me
<apachelogger> padams: I am running low on ideas here ^^
<jussi> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/24/2011-05-24_11-37-17_362_Oulu.jpg <- Anyone know why that would come up on my screen? 
<padams> apachelogger: me, too. that is why i thought i would ask :(
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> it is not anything userspace or it would show up in powertop, it is not anything io or it would show up in iotop, it is likely not a graphics PM issue as that ought ot work with intel
<apachelogger> perhaps kerneltop could help, you'll need to boot with kernel cmdline arg profile=4 or so to use it
<apachelogger> that will allow you to take a look at the ticks caused in the kernel functions
<padams> alrighty - at which point it is definitely not a kubuntu issue anyhow
<padams> it would be nice to get more than 2.5 hours out of this supposedly 6.5 hour battery :)
<apachelogger> yeah, probably a kernel issue from what we know
<apachelogger> incidentially we used almost all top-like apps I know of ^^
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> xrestop, iftop, htop I know as well
<apachelogger> on that note htop is far superior to top
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually, what do you think about replacing top with htop in the default setup?
<apachelogger> htop is so much more usable IMHO
<valorie> even I use htop
<apachelogger> jussi: your kernel crapped out
<sheytan> wow, running xchat on windows in avast! sandbox ;D
<sheytan> that's sick :D
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, Im in -kernel asking about it now :)
<apachelogger> quassel runs on the windows
<apachelogger> jussi: just like everytime I see a kernel go kap0tt ... I blame X :P
<sheytan> apachelogger: really? well, i'm always running konvi
<sheytan> let try quassel
<apachelogger> konvi runs on windows?
<apachelogger> groovy
<jussi> quassel <3
<jussi> quassel++
<apachelogger> I mean, it probably does with billions and billions of kde packages installed
<apachelogger> that IMHO is one of the sore spots with kde on windows
<jussi> I love that the quassel for windows is a portable binary
<apachelogger> + the installer is scary to begin with
<apachelogger> look what the cat dragged in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765479
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you realize xchat has a windows bin :P
<sheytan> apachelogger konvi, as a part of KDE propably run on windows, but i meant konvi as my default irc client in kubuntu. I'm using wincrap only at work ;/
<sheytan> but that will change soon :D
<apachelogger> ah well, I am not suggesting you should switch to quassel, just that it would be a very viable option for windows
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: look at the 6th comment
<apachelogger> I do not compute that at all
<apachelogger> "I wish they could get a very lean Kubuntu that can run totally in RAM."
<apachelogger> what is that even supposed to mean?
<apachelogger> our live cd essentially runs totally in RAM
<sheytan> here i am :D
<apachelogger> quassl0r
<apachelogger> oh, actually that almost was proper german
<apachelogger> s/proper/"proper"
<apachelogger> kubotu: are you mad at me?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help sed
<kubotu> Fix the previous sentence using regexp and a sed-like syntax. Supported delimiters are /|,! and the modifier "g". Grouping is supported via parens, and backreferencing is done via \1 \2 and so on. You don't have to directly address the bot. Examples: <nick>hello <nick>s/e/u/
<apachelogger> hello
<apachelogger> s/e/u
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> s/e/u/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<sheytan> apachelogger it have to be quasslER to be german :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: when did you grow actual syntax support?
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is what I said
<apachelogger> quassl0r is the leet way of saying quassler, obviously I am leet
<apachelogger> I can name some 7 top apps and their use cases :P
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> valorie: you are still up? :O
<shadeslayer> lol
<valorie> IN A MINUTE
<valorie> geez!
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger hugs valorie
<valorie> I might have my headphones working again!
<valorie> woooooo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what is in the welcome package?
 * valorie hugs back
<apachelogger> will I get a unicorn?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone got it
<sheytan> shadeslayer if you're from the future, can you tell me; will I ever be rich? :D
<valorie> a couple of people have
<apachelogger> google surely could send out some unicorns
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and they did not tell?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i'm not that far in the future
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> last year instead of everyone going crazy about not getting the package everyone got crazy about what might be in the package
<sheytan> shadeslayer, if you be, please ping me :D
<shadeslayer> sure :D
<apachelogger> it is the madest thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hahahaha
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think shadeslayer is just withholding information
<shadeslayer> you could say that .... "Knowing your future destroys you"
<apachelogger> "kubuntu finger theme"
<apachelogger> I wonder what that is
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> someone asked lord google for it and ended up on my blog
 * apachelogger knows everything
<apachelogger> perhaps a touch friendly theme?
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/blink_0.2.6_all.deb
<shadeslayer> try it out
<padams> apachelogger: everything? could you help me with this rash that i have....
<jussi> that will install with only whats in the repos ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  did you make that?
<shadeslayer> jussi: you wanted the one from darcs?
<apachelogger>  Depends: python (>= 2.5), python-support (>= 0.90.0), python-application (>= 1.2.5), python-cjson, python-eventlet-0.8, python-qt4 (>= 4.7), python-sipsimple (>= 0.18.1), python-twisted-core, python-zope.interface
<apachelogger> l'impossible
<apachelogger> we do not have sipsimple and half the other crap int here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i didn't .. :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we had the one from darcs
<apachelogger> it cannot be installed
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<apachelogger> padams: put some cold coffee on it
<shadeslayer> i need to get rid of prelink crapz
<padams> apachelogger: i will wait for my mug to cool down :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://blog.qt.nokia.com/2011/05/23/how-well-can-you-code-qt-for-meego-enter-the-qt-wetab-app-challenge/
<apachelogger> make some code happen
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> zomg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan_: do we have calligra in project neon yet?
<jussi> :D
<debfx> shadeslayer: mind filing another MIR? :)
<debfx> libqzeitgeist is required by muon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i started a import last night
<shadeslayer> don't know if it completed or not
<shadeslayer> debfx: sure
<apachelogger> plz check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/calligra
<shadeslayer> looks like it was imported
<shadeslayer> need to fixor the branch tho
<shadeslayer> debfx: do you need the MIR right now?
<debfx> shadeslayer: no, it's not urgent
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> is kde merged from debian yet?
<shadeslayer> oh that reminds me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind doing a upload of avogadro for me?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612052/ << debdiff from debian
<apachelogger> I should be learning
<apachelogger> what I always wondered, why can one not just write Architecture: !armel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: incidentially for a merge request to get sponsored a debdiff of that new thing to our packaging would be useful
<apachelogger> also I think mr. debian has an invalid changelog
<apachelogger> +avogadro (1.0.3-1) unstable; urgency=low
<apachelogger> +OA
<apachelogger> that OA there looks fishy
<shadeslayer> that might have been me ... but i can't say
<shadeslayer> checking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay, fixed, should i file a bug report or such?
<apachelogger> about?
<shadeslayer> for the avogadro merge
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> with according debdiffs attached :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but the ubuntu old vs ubuntu new debdiff would be quite huge
<shadeslayer> version bumps, so i'll just add a diff of the packaging
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger wants both
<shadeslayer> if you say so
<jussi> shadeslayer: dependency issues...
<jussi> shadeslayer: need to package all the bits and pieces
<shadeslayer> right ...
<shadeslayer> jussi: which version do you need btw?
<jussi> version of blink? 
<shadeslayer> yes
<jussi> shadeslayer: whatever is in their maverick repo there is fine.
<shadeslayer> okay
<jussi> shadeslayer: deb-src http://ag-projects.com/ubuntu lucid main
<jussi> thats lucid
<jussi> but mav is same
<jussi> so, can you just repackage whatevr is in there for natty ?
<shadeslayer> will look into it :)
<jussi> thanks!!
<QuintasanDroid> o/
<valorie> wooooooooo headphones, mic and SKYPE work again!
<valorie> thanks to the nice team at ubuntu-kernel
 * jussi hides from QuintasanDroid
 * apachelogger hides from jussi
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: well, the board will be available from 2nd of June but I am ordering now :P
<apachelogger> I am now hidden^2
 * QuintasanDroid has to make his father pay up
<shadeslayer> say i want to close multiple bugs, with the changelog, i can use a ',' between the 2 bugs right?
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: yeah, ordering now is a good thing - mine is due shipped in july :/
 * valorie goes to hide in the covers of the bed
<apachelogger> valorie: nites
<valorie> <3
<ScottK> apachelogger: top is part of procps, which is in ubuntu-minimal so we can't replace it.  I think adding an additional top implementation into Main would be a very hard sell and I can't see why it would be Kubuntu specific, so it's really a platform issue and not Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> but kubuntu must be superior
<ScottK> BTW, there's a known issue with kernel power management in Natty that sounds like it may be padams' problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you make a note to chat with Jon the Taco about the fact that Muon is pulliing in libqzeitgeist?  Either needs a MIR or the dependency dropped.
<apachelogger> taco :D :D
<apachelogger> I shall hope to note forget about it
<debfx> ScottK: I've already asked shadeslayer to file a MIR
<ScottK> debfx: Great.  doko was asking about it on #ubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> Please keep after him on it as apparently properly supervising shadeslayer is beyond apachelogger now.
<apachelogger> he's gone rogue
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<shadeslayer> launchpad isn't accepting my patch now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 787458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787458 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "Please merge avogadro 1.0.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787458
<shadeslayer> debfx: the qt-gstreamer package doesn't have a watch file ... 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger kamoso promoted to main 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.  Did someone seed it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not yet, it was just promoted
 * ScottK does.
<debfx> shadeslayer: ok, I'll send a patch to debian
<shadeslayer> alrighty :)
<shadeslayer> qt-gstreamer moved to main too
<jussi> so... apachelogger... how does one install plasma mobile from natty?  (I want to try it out on the imx51 machine I have here)
<shadeslayer> jussi: install plasma-mobile ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: is it really that simple ?
<shadeslayer> afaik they don't have a meta package for kubuntu-mobile and the amd64/i686 arch's
<jussi> shadeslayer: its arm machine
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jussi: kubuntu-mobile then
 * jussi installs
<shadeslayer> !info kubuntu-mobile
<ubottu> kubuntu-mobile (source: kubuntu-mobile-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Mobile system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.218 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 56 kB (Only available for i386 armel)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I installed that, logged out, but it isnt in the list? 
<ScottK> Does the systemsettings kcm for picking your plasma shell give you mobile as an option?
<jussi> ScottK: Ive tried to install straight from gnome. 
<ScottK> Oh.
<shadeslayer> ok gtg and study for a while, ciao
<jussi> the install gave me some wirdness though
<ScottK> Since plasma-mobile is designed to work with nodm, I suspect you aren't in the area of a considered use case.
<apachelogger> dft makes me wanna throw up bad time
<jussi> ScottK: so... what do I need to do to get it to work? 
<apachelogger> jussi: using gdm?
<jussi> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> cause gdm will definitely need a restart to pickup new sessions
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger.
<jussi> Ive basically got a stock efika upgradded to natty
<jussi> apachelogger: oh :)
 * jussi restarts the machine
<apachelogger> !find plasma-mobile.desktop
<ubottu> File plasma-mobile.desktop found in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<apachelogger> ah, what useless output this is
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plasma-mobile.desktop&mode=exactfilename&suite=natty&arch=any
<apachelogger> xsession file should be part of the default-settings package
<apachelogger> why that is I really wonder
<jussi> nope, restarted and still nothing :(
<ScottK> Seeds fiddled, btw.
<apachelogger> very seedy today
<apachelogger> jussi: perhaps kdm woudl serve you better :P
<jussi> apachelogger: hrm, seems the kubuntu-mobile package didnt pull much in...
 * jussi tries installing plasma mobile
<jussi> hrm, that looks more correct
<QuintasanDroid> herper derper
<QuintasanDroid> so hot
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no we do not
<padams> ScottK: thanks for the heads-up on kernel power management. is there a bug i can look at somewhere?
<ScottK> There is.  Let me see if I can find it.
<ScottK> padams: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 is the one I was thinking of.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed]
<jussi> kdm by itself doesnt work - drops me to shell. :/ - installed kubuntu-desktop and... nothign. :( only gdm seems to work :(
<jussi> bah, kde doesnt work either.
<padams> ScottK: thanks
<jussi> (could not start kdeinit4: check your installation)
 * txwikinger hates all those natty regressions
<txwikinger> mostly non-kde related though
<claydoh> w00t veromix ftw, its kde, and has basic amarok controls built in!!! no more pavucontrol for me hopefully
<ScottK> claydoh: We did consider veromix for default install at UDS, but concluded that for general users it was overkill and kmix was best for general use/default install.  I'm curious what you needed pauvontrol for?
 * ScottK has never needed it.
<claydoh> my usb headset
<ScottK> Ah.
<claydoh> thats the only reason
<txwikinger> would be nice if kmix would at least work
<claydoh> sure would be nice
<claydoh> hah veromix even has the same media controls for Clementine when that is running
<ScottK> txwikinger: What do you mean by work?  Worksforme.
 * claydoh should blog on it.
<padams> ScottK: interesting to see in that bug that a lot of people are reporting lots of wakeups in powertop... the only clue that /i/ have something wrong (other than the crap battery life) is the inexplicably high loadavg... worth me adding to the report?
<txwikinger> ScottK: On my netbook, it does not show any of the needed channels
<ScottK> If you aren't seeing the large number of wakeups, then I'd suggest filing a new bug.
<txwikinger> I have to go to alsamixer to turn on the mic
<padams> ScottK: ok, cool
<ScottK> padams: For kernel bugs it's better to make a new bug.
<padams> alrighty
<ScottK> txwikinger: Sounds like a pulseaudio/driver bug.  You should file a ubuntu-bug audio about it.
<ScottK> It's nothing to do with kmix.
 * txwikinger did his duty and voted
<txwikinger> ScottK: ok.. as I said before.. mosst of the time it is non-kde related :D
<ScottK> You also said kmix wasn't working.
<ScottK> It's nothing to do with kmix.
<ScottK> I understand why lots of users mistake that, but I think you know better.
<txwikinger> I said it earlier in regards to natty regressions
<txwikinger> I do not know enough about the sound stuff to be able to say were the problem is
<txwikinger> +h
<txwikinger> I cannot even keep up what sound system is used anymore
<padams> ScottK: thanks for the pointers - just reported my first ever bug in launchpad :)
<ScottK> txwikinger: It didn't change any from Maverick for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> padams: You're welcome.
<steveire_> padams: Noob!
<padams> steveire_: you can only get away with banter like that when i am in the uk, not when i am in berlin and in the same building as you!
<padams> steveire_: the fact that i have only just filed my first bug in launchpad is more of a statement of the quality of the product than it is of my n00bishness :)
<moonflux> somebody with qt packaging fu might want to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/752713
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752713 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Can't access Qt creator design mode" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> moonflux: didrocks is working on it
<moonflux> debfx: cool
<txwikinger> ScottK: That is true.. kmix never showed more than the general output channel for my netbook
<ScottK> Which is what it's supposed to do.  The magic behind the curtain should make that OK.
<txwikinger> Well.. I guess that is what I wanted to express.. the Kubuntu part is getting better and better, unfortunately underlying parts have issues.. even in regards to the sounds stuff. I am not qualified to assess were the probem is..I just don't understand enough of it
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://wiki.mozilla.org/Antonr/FennecQtBuild
<apachelogger> stinky gecko *grml*
<ScottK> This page was last modified on 2 April 2009
<ScottK> A bit dated.
<apachelogger> oh, is it back from in the days when there actually was brief hope for a qt firefox
<rbelem> ScottK, https://build.pub.meego.com/package/files?package=fennec-qt&project=Project%3ADE%3ATrunk
<rbelem> this one is a bit new newer
<ScottK> A bit.
<rbelem> ScottK, http://wiki.meego.com/Project/Browser more info here
<ScottK> More bugs in reopened status than new is not encouraging.
<rbelem> :'(
<rbelem> that's true
<apachelogger> bad wiki page, aint got no screenshots
<rbelem> i'm installing it in meego to see how it is looks like
<rbelem> hum... bad microsd :'(
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will try the emmc alternative http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/N900/Install/EMMC
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9BON5nd8Fg
<apachelogger> rbelem: oh, I was thinking about that too
<apachelogger> was a bit too scared
<rbelem> eheheh :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm testing in company's n900 :-D
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> wise thing to do
<rbelem> apachelogger, i ran out of microsd. two microsd with badblocks and other three are being used in a presentation in the meego conf
<apachelogger> perhaps fixing the boroken microsd's would be an option ^^
<apachelogger> I do however wonder why one needs a microsd at meego conf
<apachelogger> it is all in the cloudz
<rbelem> apachelogger, one colleague made a presentation about developing game with qt, qml and qt mobility
<apachelogger> rbelem: and you cannot run that in the cloud?
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> nope
<apachelogger> kubotu: dent #cloudfail no qml in the cloudz
<apachelogger> kubotu: hellooooooo
<apachelogger> oh my, he is broken
<rbelem> hahaha
 * rbelem kicks kubotu 
<rbelem> hahaha
<apachelogger> ehm
 * apachelogger kicks rbelem
<apachelogger> how rude
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is just toaster
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> brb.. meeting
 * apachelogger never gets to have any meetings
<apachelogger> oh, tomorrow I will
 * apachelogger should really be learning for exams on thursday but is too tired from cycling 
<ScottK> When rbelem says 'meeting' we know he means 'Rodrigo'.
<apachelogger> good point there
<ScottK> apachelogger: Careful.  I think 'too tired from cycling' is what happened to nixternal.
 * apachelogger wonders whatever happend to his identica plugin
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think it is a scientific fact that he turned lazy
<ScottK> The distinction between that and 'too tired' is often very fine.
<ScottK> Which reminds me.
 * apachelogger somehow managed to loose the identica plugin
<ScottK> Need to go find more coffee.
<apachelogger> ScottK: good luck!
 * apachelogger also could use a cup
<apachelogger> or twenty
 * ScottK distinctly recalls having made it this morning AFTER everyone else left, so absent really fast evaporation, it should be there.
<ScottK> (I suppose the dog developing opposable thumbs to break into the pot and a caffeine addiction is also a small possibility)
<apachelogger> them addictions are horrible
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have any particular opinion WRT having the youbuntoo icon in kubuntu-default-settings?
<apachelogger> I reckon there are apps that use it (like youbuntoo uno)
<apachelogger> also it would help me not click the wrong icon in my dolphin sidebar ^^
<ScottK> How so?
 * ScottK is a bit reluctant to include free advertising for others.
<apachelogger> ScottK: cause there is kubuntu links and there more ubuntu links, me being always high on caffeine or alcohol or tabacco or all three of them I usually randomly click at nice icons to get somewhere, which almost never is where I wanted to go originally
<apachelogger> the youbuntoo uno use case is more present though, also it would just sit there, waiting for someone to use it, so I'd not call it advertisment
<apachelogger> at any rate not more advertisement than using their name and prefix it with a k ;)
<ScottK> Can I try this youbunoo uno?
<ScottK> So I can see the problem.
<apachelogger> http://one.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> Oh.  That one.
<apachelogger> well, more precisely I believe the ubuntu-sso-client uses it
<apachelogger> which makes sense, as it is the ubuntu sso rather than the kubuntu one
 * ScottK was thinking it was a customized version of a computerized version of the card game of that name.
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> And it assumes this icon is present?
<apachelogger> to that extent we might need it at some point anyway, when jon the taco finds out that he will need sso to get review stuff into muon proper ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> Aren't we going to conflict with some other package that already provides it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not if we put it in oxygen
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Of course that causes bloat.
<apachelogger> well, icons are not that big :P
<apachelogger> plus we do not need all resolutions of it
<ScottK> But I suppose that's way simpler than splitting out an ubuntu-icon package we can seed.
<apachelogger> maybe just 16, 32 and 48
<apachelogger> or just 48
<apachelogger> IIRC the icon spec says that apps should deploy their icons as at least 48 to hicolor
<ScottK> Meh.  Whatever.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I'd suppose they then would like to put all ubuntuish icons in there :S
<ScottK> Yes, but if we do it that way the next time they revolutionize their artwork we don't have to remember to fix the one in oxygen.
<apachelogger> (ubuntuish = derived from the ubuntu icon used across multiple apps)
<apachelogger> ScottK: then let's refactor the packages ^^
<apachelogger> oh, also
<apachelogger> the niceness of this approach is that each app that actually uses the ubuntu icon as such can nicely depend on that one package to ensure it is installed
<ScottK> As long as us means you, sure.  Please have a chat with seb1218 or didrocks about it since I've recently been harping on the importance of them checking with us before they mess with Qt.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> It seems buggy to need icons that aren't provided by dependencies.
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are so beautiful to me!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/XYm5d.png
<ScottK> Except for denting.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you working on the libqzeitgeist MIR?
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: read about termkit yet?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will work on it in a couple of hours
<apachelogger> it is kap0tt because twatter switched to oauth
 * apachelogger does not particularly care for that
<shadeslayer> i will file a request by tonight
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> so I'd need to grab a revision of the twitter plugin that does not use oauth and then work with that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ doko was pinging about this MIR earlier today due to muon dependencies.
<apachelogger> http auth is superior anyway
<ScottK> I think you have to use oauth now.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not with identica
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Right.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Terminal + Webkit : https://github.com/unconed/TermKit
<apachelogger> aha
<JontheEchidna> I'm not using any auth layer for anything in muon yet
<apachelogger> what be the use of this?
<JontheEchidna> this is why users cannot submit reviews with muon
<JontheEchidna> (yet)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The MIR thing was about libqzeitgeist.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cooler terminal, can cat png's and stuff
<JontheEchidna> oh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can we build muon without it?
<JontheEchidna> I thought the ^^^ was in regards to the above discussion w/ apachelogger
<apachelogger> I does not compute this
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we should probably get that an MIR, seeing as Phonon will use it too
<apachelogger> the empire of phonon uses it for years
<apachelogger> first of the adopters we were
<ScottK> shadeslayer apparently has enough spare time from exams, studying, and termkit to file it, so assuming he actually does so, we should be good.
<JontheEchidna> s/years/months
<apachelogger> the land of libqzeitgeist wei conquered
<apachelogger> now it is a colony of the great phonon empire, supplying us with buzz and engineering forces
<JontheEchidna> it won't be a hard library to MIR, since it is just a very thin wrapper over a dbus interface
<apachelogger> why do you hard-depend on it anyway?
<apachelogger> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for the Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.5.0-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<JontheEchidna> I don't, you can compile without libqzeitgeist support
<apachelogger> supposedly phonon is built without it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so why dont we do that? :P
<JontheEchidna> because then you wouldn't be able to use zeitgeist fanciness even if you wanted to
<apachelogger> until there is zeitgeist integratin building with libqzeitgeist enabled does not make sense anyway
<apachelogger> (for us)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are trying to address 0.00001% of the target audience with that :P
<apachelogger> those that know what zeitgeist is could not care less and those that do not probably do not want to know anyway
<apachelogger> IMHO
<JontheEchidna> it's a chicken/egg problem. If nobody ever uses it, nobody will care enough to use it in their apps
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is a chicken problem
<apachelogger> until there is sane KDE integration there is no gain from ever tracking anything with zeitgeist
<JontheEchidna> there is a kate plugin :P
<ScottK> KDE Integration: DONE.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not in upstream kate though
<debfx> ScottK: feel like sponsoring a Debian package?
<ScottK> Depends on what it is.
<ScottK> So "maybe"
<debfx> tinyxml
<debfx> a small xml library
<ScottK> Yes, but I twitch everytime anyone says XML.
<ScottK> I can have a look a bit later.
<ScottK> Surely by Thursday.
<ScottK> debfx: Link me the .dsc.
<ScottK> debfx: Are you in NM?
<debfx> ScottK: thanks, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/t/tinyxml/tinyxml_2.6.2-1.dsc
<debfx> no
<ScottK> (or did you consider to become a DM)
<JontheEchidna> I'll just remove the build-dep on libqzeitgeist
<ScottK> You should one or both of those.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why?
<JontheEchidna> the reasons apachelogger mentioned
<ScottK> If it's an easy MIR, then you can be the egg.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Your call.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's not that big of a deal
<JontheEchidna> it's just used for a tiny feature to tell you how many times you've used an application: http://i.imgur.com/hBmtv.png
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it even tells what addons you can install?
<JontheEchidna> and kate is just about the only kde app that can report this, if you manually install its zeitgeist plugin and the zeitgeist daemon itself
<shadeslayer> thats kewl
<apachelogger> debfx: bug 525005 ... FAM does not use inotify, it is much older than inotify, also it does the same thing as inotify, also gamin is largely compatible to FAM but uses inotify with additional clutter around it for the lolz of it, also upstream should be consulted on this matter
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525005 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kubuntu kde4 missing fam support for nfs (kdelibs-bin)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525005
<debfx> ScottK: maybe, I don't think I have a DD signature though
<ScottK> Where do you live?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yes, using package suggests, and finding packages that have Enhances: kate in their control file
<debfx> ScottK: in karlsruhe, germany
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is an easy MIR but not worth opening a browser as it does add nil useful functionality at this time
<ScottK> Germany is thick with DDs.  You should be able to solve this.
 * apachelogger reads get a DD drunk and do nasty things
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> debfx: actually.....
<JontheEchidna> I got my key signed about about 3 DDs at UDS
<ScottK> debfx: There's multiple people listed for karlsruhe: http://wiki.debian.org/Keysigning/Offers#DE
<apachelogger> perhaps I am wrong, but I believe KDE actually uses inotify natively nowadays
<JontheEchidna> Germany is also thick with apt developers
<apachelogger> at least I think I once read something on some list about something like that
<apachelogger> debfx: which would make sense seeing as FAM is crapz, gamin is less crapz but fat around inotify
<ScottK> debfx: How about I agree to sponsor you and you agree to get your key signed so we can get you DM and in NM?
<ScottK> apachelogger: You say fat like it's a bad thing.  This is KDE after all.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is because only the german way could possibly deal with all the scaryness
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually gamin is a gnome project
<apachelogger> just so you know
<apachelogger> not KDE is the fatty, but GNOME
<apachelogger> http://people.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I verified from DonKult that this is true :P
<ScottK> Well.  If it's a Gnome thing then I believe that automatically makes it cross-desktop these days.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> so is the kernel :P
<ScottK> But since it turns out Gnome is an OS, I guess the kernel is relevant.
<debfx> ScottK: fair enough
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh lulz
<apachelogger> fam: zero bug reports
<apachelogger> gamin: 4 bug reports
<apachelogger> old crapz > new fat crapz
<debfx> apachelogger: so building with gamin wouldn't solve that bug since it uses inotify?
<apachelogger> I did not read the bug :P
<debfx> ^^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok so muon doesn't depend on zeitgeist now?
<debfx> maybe it's just that no one uses fam since it's in universe whereas gamin is in main
<JontheEchidna> The situation now is that it can be compiled to depend against the Qt wrapper lib for the zeigeist dbus interface, so that if you have zeitgeist-daemon installed, things will work
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/yeiPY.png
<shadeslayer> okay, but i need to know if i should file a MIR against it tonight :)
<apachelogger> debfx: it probably would
<JontheEchidna> zeitgeist itself is already in main, you'd need one for libzeitgeist but I'm removing the build-dep from muon
<apachelogger> debfx: I am pretty sure NFS would not be covered by inotify
<JontheEchidna> since nothing in KDE can use it without some work
<debfx> apachelogger: I though gamin relies on inotify
<apachelogger> it also does subsequent manual checks I'd suppose
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> otherwise there would not be much use for it alltogether ^^
<apachelogger> inotify IIRC is sitting just above the FS, so unless the NFS impl actually notifies inotify (which in case of NFS, being distributed and all, means that the driver needs to poke the server ever so often)  inotify won't work
<apachelogger> of course NFS is utter crap and should not be used for reasons like that
<JontheEchidna> hopefully a meaningful zeitgeist integration plan will come out of that KDE sprint in Randa
<shadeslayer> oh btw i might have a new minion
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ want a minion?
<JontheEchidna> first rule of minions:
<JontheEchidna> never offer a former minion master one of your minions, or they become your minion master's minions
<JontheEchidna> and you will really never stopped being a minion :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i don't have a minion, i know someone who might become a minion .. :P
<JontheEchidna> second rule of minions:
<JontheEchidna> always seize the opportunity to get yourself a minion
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan know what I am talking about :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> debfx: inotify in kdirwatch should cover everything fam supports, also inotify indeed generally works with any FS as long as it emits inode changes accordingly
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4231243/inotify-with-nfs
<jussi> NOOOOO.... No nonononononononononononono...MAKE IT STOP!!! (watched part of rebecca black - friday)
<apachelogger> debfx: so, IMHO this is a bug in NFS and should be fixed there, meanwhile we *could* build with fam support
<apachelogger> question is: do we care enough about a crappy legacy network file system to introduce a new/old dep
<apachelogger> I suppose NFS could totally support inotify and be it by regularly shooting a rescan to the server for files/dirs that are watched 
<debfx> when kdelibs is built with gamin it always spawns a daemon at runtime
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> jussi: you are now contaminated
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah :/
<apachelogger> debfx: not if we set the preferred method to inotify I suppose
<apachelogger> or just not install the silly daemon
<debfx> apachelogger: how do we do that?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> who'd have known
<apachelogger> it defaults to inotify
<apachelogger> so it should not launch the daemon (I suppose)
<apachelogger>   QString method = config.readEntry("PreferredMethod", "inotify");
<debfx> it does however
<apachelogger> also:::::  m_nfsPreferredMethod = methodFromString(config.readEntry("nfsPreferredMethod", "Fam"));
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> IMHO we just don't give a rats behind :P
<apachelogger> does fam have a daemon?
 * apachelogger cant recall
<apachelogger> at any rate it would increase mem usage and wakeups if it did not have a daemon
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> #ifdef HAVE_FAM
<apachelogger>   // It's possible that FAM server can't be started
<apachelogger>   if (FAMOpen(&fc) ==0) {
<apachelogger>     availableMethods << "FAM";
<apachelogger> debfx: that is why it starts the daemon regardless of preferredmethod
<debfx> fam is in universe, I wouldn't want to start a MIR
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> fam=gamin within thte context of kdirwatch
<apachelogger> but oh, we have the ScottK
<debfx> if we want to use gamin and make it optional we'd have to change the gamin package
<apachelogger> ScottK: how important is the NFS these days?
<ScottK> Either not or very depending on who you talk to.
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612351
<QuintasanDroid> nfs?
<apachelogger> nutty file system
<QuintasanDroid> someone is still using that?
<stalcup> i am
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euZ0j7vtKEQ
<apachelogger> stalcup: what for?
<stalcup> er, just kidding :P
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger almost fell for it
<apachelogger> one shalt not kid about scary things like that
<stalcup> sorry :)
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: there is people that use it, for there is a report about making KDE fatter so that their NFS plunder works
<QuintasanDroid> woah
<QuintasanDroid> no fatter KDE pls
<apachelogger> debfx: ^
<apachelogger> debfx: well, you make the call :P
<apachelogger> I'd redirect the reporter nicely to report a bug against NFS being crap and not supporting inotify
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: also, did you mean blunder?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> plunder
 * QuintasanDroid has always thought than plunder is stuff obtained through illegal ways
<apachelogger> as in booty
<QuintasanDroid> well, whatever, somehow plunder does not fit together with NFS for me
 * QuintasanDroid would like to note that he is not an English specialist by any means
 * QuintasanDroid goes back to physics homework
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: one man's plunder is another man's crapz
<ScottK> Which explains the popularity of second hand stores.
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm, did you ever think about making a less confusing update manager for muon?
<apachelogger> all this undo and redo and whatnot makes me confus0red
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, I have. I have run in to ENOTIME errors though
<JontheEchidna> maybe next muon cycle
<apachelogger> lets propose the 32 hour day to kent beck
<apachelogger> he could make it happen
<JontheEchidna> these are some notes I jotted down a month or two ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612362/
<JontheEchidna> some general ideas on how to present updates
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72332873/ubuntu_old_to_ubuntu_new_packaging.diff
<apachelogger> why are there no upstream changes despite 2 intermediate upstream releases?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also what is with the empty line at the end of the changelog?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: +avogadro (1.0.3-1ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low
<apachelogger> wrong series
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:   * Merge from debian, remaining changes (LP: #787458 , #784267)
<apachelogger> that will not work
<apachelogger> IIRC the only valid markup is LP: number or #number
<apachelogger> certainly not comma number
<maco> apachelogger: you can do LP: #number, #othernumber, #othernumber
<apachelogger> is that new?
<maco> no
<apachelogger> back when I was young that did not work
<maco> i saw crimsun close 70 bugs in one pulseaudio upload that way a couple years ago
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> number, number could indeed work
<apachelogger> number space comma space number though is verrrry doubtable
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger gets himself some nice pbuilder for annoy-rick
<apachelogger> hah, indeed
<apachelogger> number, number will definitely work
<apachelogger> maco: no things to learn everyday :D
<apachelogger> thanks for the info
<apachelogger> s/no/new
 * apachelogger pokes ejat with a long pointy stick
 * ejat miss me 
<ejat> opss .. 
<ejat> sorry .. my quassel :(
 * ScottK cautions apachelogger that use of 'long pointy stick's might summon ghosts of Ubuntu developers past.
<ejat> :)
<ejat> +1 ScottK
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not fear no ghosts!
<micahg> apachelogger: I think the quote is "I ain't afraid of no ghosts" :)
<davmor2> apachelogger: has ghostbusters on his speed dial
<apachelogger> micahg: perhaps
<apachelogger> it is not like I'd remember things long enough
<apachelogger> but here is one that will stay with me for life: "it is not supposed to make that noise, *you* leave the breaks on"
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> yo bambee
<bambee> hey 
<bambee>  apachelogger: it would be a good thing to move libmygpo-qt from universe to main, imho. As amarok may use  it.
<apachelogger> bambee: once amarok does we will
<bambee> ok
<debfx> afaik it already uses libmygpo-qt
<debfx> JontheEchidna: so what do you want to do regarding muon and qzeitgeist?
<JontheEchidna> trying to testbuild dropping the build-dep but there's a bit of archive skew so it's not building
<bambee> apachelogger: could you upload libmygpo-qt-1.0.3 into archives for me ? (see revu)
<apachelogger> what do I get in return? :P
<apachelogger> I dont see anything on revu anyway
<bambee> mhhhh....  a kiss ? :P
<apachelogger> smooching \o/
<apachelogger> bambee: still don't see in on revu though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hello hello?
<JontheEchidna> hello
<apachelogger> does you haz time to prevu a bloggy posty?
<JontheEchidna> maybe in 10 minutes
<apachelogger> I will send you some spam
<apachelogger> who else wants to prevu?
<apachelogger> bambee: too many changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for the extra line at the end of the file, i'd say merge-changelog might have put it there
<shadeslayer> because i certainly did not touch the end of the changelog
<shadeslayer> as for the translations patch, there is no translations patch in the sources i pulled from launchpad
<apachelogger> the what patch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the install_translations.patch 
<apachelogger> did I complain about that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh .. what were you talking about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: [22:39:32] <apachelogger> why are there no upstream changes despite 2 intermediate upstream releases?
<apachelogger> in the debdiff newubuntu->oldubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the debdiff is fscking huge
<shadeslayer> launchpad times out when i try uploading the 10MB patch
<shadeslayer> i can try pastebining it ^_^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: while you are in blog prevu mode, I shall also spam you some other post I have drafted for release sometime this week
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: xz -9 file
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i also found something else, my MIR request for avogadro
<shadeslayer> will try to include a patch by mterry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol .. see GSoC mailing list
<apachelogger> did carol announce that I wont get my welcome package? :/
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> Posted on wrong list , please ignore.
 * apachelogger reads
<apachelogger> ">I don't recommend signing the back of the payment card with the included pen. The ink just doesn't want to dry.
<apachelogger> It would be a good idea to sign on it, else it can be misused easily if stolen."
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<apachelogger> srsly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i actually know the guy who posted that
<shadeslayer> i studied with him for 2 years
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, please try to explain that comment
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what it means
<apachelogger> perhaps understanding will prevent me from writing a "what is wrong with you people" mail
<shadeslayer> he probably didn't read the previous mail properly
<apachelogger> which is a perfect use case for WIWWYP
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> "Yes, it must be signed.
<apachelogger> I'm just saying I wouldn't sign it with the pen included in the welcome package, the ink doesn't seem to dry and keeps smearing around.
<apachelogger> Sign with a different pen."
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> just srsly
<apachelogger> and why does he tell us that there is a pen in the package, now the surprise is all gone
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> lol
 * apachelogger actually could use some ubuntu pens
<shadeslayer> ^^ the one ubuntu pen i had is all out of ink :(
<JontheEchidna> those linaro pens at UDS were all smear-y
<apachelogger> for the very same raeson I have 5 n900 styluses ^^
<JontheEchidna> I got ink all over myself at the keysigning
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: really? the linaro pens at UDS N  were pretty good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you just do not know how to operate a linaro pen :P
<apachelogger> it is arm powered
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<apachelogger> so I can see how that would happen
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * claydoh is still waiting for his thong, but will take a fez in its place
<apachelogger> fezes are cool
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you are incompatible with their instruction set
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where be your blog post btw?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where be *your* blog post???
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kshadeslayer.wordpress.com
<shadeslayer> but i have yet to add a entry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i shall have a blog entry on the 10th, the day my exams end
<apachelogger> "today end of exams\ntomorrow next exam\nEOF"
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, these are my last exams this semester, i have holidays after that
<apachelogger> for 1 week, eh?
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: where be your blog post?
 * QuintasanDroid has over 9000 exams in the following weeks
<shadeslayer> 2 months :P
<apachelogger> tests aint quite the same as exams :P
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: pending due to "extra" short test from physics
<bambee> apachelogger: I was eating. Too many changes ?
<bambee> what ?
<QuintasanDroid> that apparently "should raise our already shitty grades"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i am in great pain ... my book says .doc is a de jure standard
<shadeslayer> my eyes burn
<QuintasanDroid> therefore I counclude tomorrow will be a shitty day
 * shadeslayer faints
<bambee> apachelogger: it's just a release bugfix :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it not?
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: sup, Hall's effect
<apachelogger> bambee: that is what you say
<QuintasanDroid> sheytan: want to write my physics test tomorrow?
 * apachelogger has all sorts of graphics exams on thursday and is not exactly well prepared
<apachelogger> need at least 15% of points
<apachelogger> it scares me slightly
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<QuintasanDroid> I wanted to have a good grade from physics but I abandoned that idea a long time ago
<QuintasanDroid> I have absolutely no idea what she wants from me
<QuintasanDroid> she == the teacher
<apachelogger> knowledge
<apachelogger> supposedly
<apachelogger> at least in austria the desire is knowledge
<apachelogger> not so much understanding
<sheytan> QuintasanDroid i had 2 in physics :D Sorry :D
<QuintasanDroid> yeah, she says that we will have test from electricity and she gives us a test from magnetism and tells us to stop whining
 * apachelogger likes her attitude
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: I had 3 last year, not sure how my grades look now
<apachelogger> #tabfail
<QuintasanDroid> fck
<QuintasanDroid> sheytan: ^^
<QuintasanDroid> #searchbuttonfail apachelogger 
 * QuintasanDroid has no tab on keyboard
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> that does not even make no sense
<apachelogger> how do you write pyth0rn without tab?????
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Actually, on second thought, use a fine-tip permanent marker to sign.
<apachelogger> there you go
<apachelogger> all questions answered, apachelogger's brain fried, now we can all sleep well tonight
<bambee> apachelogger: so libmygpo-qt is badly versionned ? 
<bambee> (on upstream, I mean)
<apachelogger> bambee: yes
<apachelogger> perhaps no though
 * apachelogger is confused
<apachelogger> gsoc students ate my brain for breakfast
<bambee> there are a lot of changes for a bug fix... you're right...
<bambee> ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger greate blog post! :D If you could next time you blog, add my blog address as "Tomasz Dudzik" as a link, i would be glad :)
<apachelogger> if you told me the address
<apachelogger> actually I was already wondering why you did not link it on phonon.kde.org
<sheytan> apachelogger me too. need to poke ryrych to do that for me. The address is http://madsheytan.blogspot.com 
<bambee> MOHH!! the new phonon website... lovely :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also we need some box or something to drop some nice and cosy introduction to phonon in
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> sheytan: 
<apachelogger> there we have it again
<apachelogger> #tabfail strikes again!
<apachelogger> zomg
<sheytan> apachelogger i'll take care of that
<apachelogger> thx
<sheytan> bambee thank you :D
<sheytan> glad y ou like it
<bambee> ;)
<apachelogger> kubotu: script add tabfail "zomg!!! #tabfail strikes again, one kitten less on this world :("
<kubotu> done
<apachelogger> kubotu: tabfail
 * bambee tries to read the code snippet...
<apachelogger> kubotu: are you still angry?
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> kubotu: script add -f tabfail m.reply "zomg!!! #tabfail strikes again, one kitten less on this world :("
<kubotu> fine
<apachelogger> kubotu: tabfail
<kubotu> zomg!!! #tabfail strikes again, one kitten less on this world :(
<bambee> arf it's too quick :\
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> there we goes
<shadeslayer> foobar
<shadeslayer> my router isn't working >.>
<shadeslayer> i keep getting disconnected
<apachelogger> kubotu: script add rodrigo m.reply "oh, someone be pulling a rodrigo, recharge the batteries, good idea"
<kubotu> can do!
<shadeslayer> and there we go again
 * sheytan has some cool peanuts
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: coudl qapt::debfile not grow an mostLilelyUsefulIcon() function?
<apachelogger> returning a qimg
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard to make such a function. All you'd have to do is extract the first item of iconList() in a temp dir, and create a QImage from the resulting file
<JontheEchidna> why I didn't do this before is that I wanted consumers to have control over where to extract the files
<JontheEchidna> since it's a teeny bit security sensitive
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: checkout bug
<shadeslayer> bug 787458 that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787458 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "Please merge avogadro 1.0.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787458
<shadeslayer> gtg
<shadeslayer> ciao
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you create a thumbnailer for debs yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/1.1.80-0ubuntu2/+build/2522123
<apachelogger> uh sweet
<apachelogger> you should blog about that ^^
<apachelogger> omgubuntu will surely pick it up
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I've been meaning to blog about all the new utils coming in 1.2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:     QString iconPath = iconsList.last();
<apachelogger> that is an interesting algorithm to find the most suitable icon ^^
<JontheEchidna> it is presumably the biggest :P
<apachelogger>     QString destPath = QDir::tempPath() + QLatin1String("/kde-deb-thumbnailer/");
<apachelogger> qstringbuilder
<debfx> apachelogger: I've uploaded akonadi which builds multiple backend packages
 * apachelogger fires up qtcreator before going to bed
<JontheEchidna> yeah, and QLatin1Literal needed too
<debfx> in case you want to use sqlite for kubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> debfx: you are my hero
<JontheEchidna> s/QL1S/QL1L
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why are you using qpixmap btw?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why would you replace all QL1S with literal?
<apachelogger> ah, because of overlay
<JontheEchidna> it includes a size member var which saves even more time in concatenation
<apachelogger> I see, I see
<JontheEchidna> QStringBuilder concatenates everything in one go, meaning one mem allocation, but it still needs to calculate how big
<JontheEchidna> literal ensures it doesn't have to calculate size for that string
<apachelogger> yeah yeah
<apachelogger> but you have one valid use of QL1S :P
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> what is with 
<apachelogger> return (Flags)(None)
<apachelogger> absolutely makes no sense to me considering the none is part of the enum
<apachelogger> the enum flags that is ^^
<JontheEchidna> that might have been copypasta'd from another plugin
<apachelogger> cheater
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:     virtual ~DebThumbnailer();
<apachelogger> why virtual?
<JontheEchidna> iDunno
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> because it's virtual in the parent class
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't matter in this case
<apachelogger> the virtualness would only have an effect if that classy would be the parent of another one, where you implcitly want to enforce the dtor call
<JontheEchidna> really I could just skip on even stubbing out an empty dtor period
<JontheEchidna> since I'm not even deleting anything
<apachelogger> IMHO compiler implicit dtor would be best there
<apachelogger> AFAIK the thumbcreators do not need a virtual dtor
<JontheEchidna> [16:02:25] <seb128> slangasek, you broke gdk-pixbuf in oneiric! ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ^that is why my chrome was red @UDS
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ah, you should have given him a beatin' then :P
<apachelogger> or not use gtkware :P
<yofel_> my chrome is still red here ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I did push you code
<apachelogger> and now I am off to bed
<JontheEchidna> right, it's not fixed yet. slangasek is getting noogied as we speak in #ubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thx
<yofel> heh
 * yofel files bug about byobu in the meanwhile
<yofel> no, my disk can't handle 7233MB/s even if it's an ssd
<shadeslayer> has anyone even seen jr lately?
<shadeslayer> i think he forgot about us :(
<vorian> ninjas, what is the link to creating a ninja environment?
<yofel> vorian: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/
<yofel> the pages need an update though, I'll look at them over the weekend
<vorian> yofel: thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: is anyone working on the KDE 4.7 Beta?
<yofel> not that I know of, I'm busy with other things, and we still wanted to first merge from debian
<yofel> though I'm not sure how much they're doing with alioth issues
<shadeslayer> right
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> night :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: tabbed python is an abomination.  Should be indented by two or four spaces (four preferred).
<ScottK> shadeslayer: He said he was going to take a break from #kubuntu-devel for a couple of weeks so he could get oriented with his new Canonical work.  He'll be back.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-25
<JontheEchidna> gah, trying to build oneiric packages in a natty pbuilder :/
<JontheEchidna> herp derp
<JontheEchidna> yay, chromium is fixed with the latest updates
<micahg> JontheEchidna: what was broke?
<JontheEchidna> micahg: technically gdk-pixbuf was broke, causing chrome to be unable to load pixmaps leaving certain UI elements red
<JontheEchidna> (in oneiric)
<micahg> JontheEchidna: ah, ok, yeah, I had no icons until the last update :)
<JontheEchidna> I had no icons and redness at UDS
<JontheEchidna> it's what I get for upgrading early, tho
<eMyller> 'lo all
<apachelogger> ScottK: how do indent two or four spaces without tab key though
<jussi> morning all 
<Tm_T> K'day
<jussi> where in systemsettings was it that I can change the "raster" setting (have a PC here with superslow kde)
<Tm_T> jussi: system settings -> desktop effects -> third(?) tab
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> thanks
<didrocks> good morning
<ScottK> apachelogger: sapce bar
<apachelogger> ScottK: madness
<debfx> ScottK: can you accept the kde related packages from NEW?
<ScottK> debfx: Maybe later today.  Not at the moment.
<jussi> o/
<Tm_T> <0>
 * jussi zaps ScottK
<yofel> apachelogger: use vim? :P
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> apachelogger: I’ve sent you an email about this but the channel may be a quicker way to get the answer: how can I get an access to git repository?
<ryrych> brb
<apachelogger> ryrych: git clone git://anongit.kde.org/websites/phonon-kde-org
<apachelogger> ryrych: oh, you mean commit access?
<ryrych> apachelogger: yup, commit access
<ryrych> or is it only for VIPs? :D
<apachelogger> checking
<apachelogger> ryrych: https://identity.kde.org/ register there, upload your ssh key, and then there should be a button to request kde dev access somewhere
<apachelogger> if we are lucky the mighty kde sysadmins will grant you access
<ryrych> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<txwikinger> ScottK: I found a KDE regression in natty
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah ... 
<shadeslayer> btw the weird bug in rekonq where the links don't open from google.com don't open have been fixed in git, could someone do a SRU?
<Quintasan> txwikinger: link to bug
<Quintasan> txwikinger: did you get anyone else to confirm it?
<txwikinger> Yeah. is already in the KDE bug system
<txwikinger> however, has gotten worse not better
<txwikinger> kded4 spawns lots of defunc processes and ends up to totally freeze the computer
<shadeslayer> ^^ i've seen that bug on lp a couple of times
<Quintasan> txwikinger: is there a patch for this?
<Quintasan> PolicyKit should also pick the current user automatically when asking for password
 * Quintasan has to report that
<txwikinger> Quintasan: I don't know
<Quintasan> no good :S
<txwikinger> I get lots of e-mails anout the bug, but I have never seen a solution
<Quintasan> That's the problem with community :P
<Quintasan> Everyone is fast to complain but rarley someone bothers to do anything about it :P
<txwikinger> Well.. not everybody has the information to fix everything
<txwikinger> If I need to fix all the bugs, I do not need a community
<txwikinger> And furthermore, I did not complain, I just raised awareness about it
<ryrych> apachelogger: which file from .ssh/ I have to upload as a ssh key?
<yofel> I would assume the pbulickey, id_XXX.pub
<ryrych> yofel: ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> ryrych: ping
<ryrych> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ryrych: by getting kde dev access you technically have commit/push access to all of KDE, I'd like to make sure that you are aware of the implications of that and thus not change stuff in repos other than the phonon website one, unless invited to do so etc.
<ryrych> apachelogger: sure, I’m not a swine and won’t damage anythining :D
 * apachelogger sends mail to sysadmins to advocate account request
<ryrych> apachelogger: sheytan can confirm that I am trustworthy :)
<Quintasan> ryrych: \o
<Quintasan> ryrych: apachelogger convinced you to do Phonon website? :O
<apachelogger> ryrych: well, as I have not met sheytan in real life that does not help ^^
<Quintasan> UDS-P shall be in Poland
<ryrych> Quintasan: nope, I told sheytan I would do it
<Quintasan> ryrych: oh, cool, having a new, shiny web page is a blog post material
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<ryrych> apachelogger: I understand that there is risk that someone might be a vandal but you must put trust in me :D
<ryrych> Quintasan: are you Polish? I saw somewhere one dude called quintisan or quintasa?
<ryrych> *n
<Quintasan> no siema
<ryrych> Quintasan: no hej :D to było chyba na blipie
<Quintasan> Polish people, Polish people everywhere
<ryrych> Quintasan: jesteś devem?
<Quintasan> tak
<ryrych> ta-ra
<JontheEchidna> oh wow, chrome actually works with the menubar now
<JontheEchidna> this is interesting: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+PO+Thumbnailer?content=142036
<apachelogger> it has a bug
<cpatrick08> i was wondering when kde 4.7 beta 1 would be released for natty/oneiric
<JontheEchidna> might take a bit, there are significant distribution changes with the upstream source
<cpatrick08> ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> the whole git migration made a lot of changes
<cpatrick08> ok
<DarkwingDuck> Morning guys
<yofel>  hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Hows life yofel?
<yofel> sitting on  the balcony enjoying the afternoon sun -> good :)
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: epic. I'm finishing research for my second interview with canonical tomorrow
<yofel> great :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D I just hope Jono likes me a second time around
<yofel> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, since you are down for the kcm-grub2 eval ... what we have in natty broke my config by messing up the `lsb-release` thus now my grub does not say Ubuntu anymore but lsb-release`
<apachelogger> proofing my point of having one do-it-all dangerous to meet the usecase of switch-me-default-booted-os
<JontheEchidna> I've changed my default grub entry in oneiric without problem
<apachelogger> perhaps fixed
<apachelogger> the fact that it broke once does not make me overly confident though :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: How about we put a notice on website that it (4.7 beta) might take a little longer than usually?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: seems like we are making an excuse for being slow -> bad public relations
<Quintasan> we will get bad PR for being slow without saying anything as well :P
<yofel> well, blame the alioth admins, but I think we can manage answering questions on IRC and identi.ca
<yofel> but I do wonder when we're going to start, maybe I'll build some things myself in a VM and update the dep-graph at least
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the vocal minority factor :P
<apachelogger> there are a lot more people reading kubuntu.org than are complaining about no 4.7b1
<bambee> evening
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<Quintasan> well. and see you :P
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night everyone
<bambee> good night ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >Add kamoso to DVD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and we have >Get kamoso on the CD
<Quintasan> The hell?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: *shrug*
<apachelogger> whoever would I know
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where is that form?
<Quintasan> our Todo derp
<apachelogger> b0rked
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: yes?
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Nevermind, pici fixed it.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Try the ntrack update in natty-proposed.
<txwikinger> ScottK: ntrack? what is that?
<ScottK> It's the networking thing that may be the source of your trouble.
<txwikinger> hmm.. ScottKno package found
<yofel> it's libntrack0 and others
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<neversfelde> n8 yofel
<txwikinger> ScottK: I installed it. I got one defunc process so far. I will monitor how it goes since it always takes a while.
<bambee> what ? the apple logo is a tribute to alan turing ... wow... probably the only one thing well done by apple. o_O
<claydoh> good evening my kind kubuntu kin!
<apachelogger> hi
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> who?
<claydoh> you!
<claydoh> and everyone else too
<apachelogger> kind?
 * apachelogger giggles away
<claydoh> sure you have never been otherwise to me
<claydoh> :P
<apachelogger> must be a bug lol :P
<claydoh> I should have sicked you on to the dude who thought kubuntuforums was blocking registrations of users of another distro lol
<apachelogger> lolwut
<claydoh> serious. The dude had cookies disabled in his browser actually, but he didn't go back and edit his post to clarify or apologize or whatever.
 * claydoh sighs
<apachelogger> *like*
 * claydoh desires a smartphone, will give up cable tv for one, but the Mrs won't go for it
 * claydoh notes that said Mrs has her own smartphone
 * claydoh goes back to blogging about veromix, his new favorite thing of the moment
<apachelogger> you should be careful with that
<apachelogger> people are interpreting all sorts of stuff into us talking about things
<apachelogger> and at uds the consensus was to continue deploying lord kmix
<claydoh> I am just bloggin on how to install and use it, thats it. I wasn't aware there was discussion on it
<claydoh> I didn't know veromix used drag-n-drop, for example
<apachelogger> basically kmix is getting all sexied up + continuing PA enablement puts it almost on par with veromix + upstream has plans for a soundmenu implementation
<apachelogger> then again I ignited that planning and failed to find someone to actually do it ^^
<claydoh> so it makes it easy for me to record something with Audacity with my usb headset
<claydoh> but that's in the *future* :) or is something in 4.7beta........
<vorian> gah, merging does not like me :'(
<apachelogger> claydoh: not 4.7
<claydoh> As I do not like pavucontrol as much, i shall instruct the huddled masses on the unknown joys  of veromix such as they are
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: quick poke ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/1.1.80-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> known, working on it
<JontheEchidna> waiting on libqapt to clear new queue, actually
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> it's waiting on libqtzeigeist actually
<JontheEchidna> well
<JontheEchidna> yes, technically
<JontheEchidna> but I have an upload removing that
<JontheEchidna> but it will still have to wait for libqapt even after that
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> night then ;)
<JontheEchidna> don't worry, I'm on top of things ;-)
<shadeslayer> hehe 
 * shadeslayer has a exam in 11 hours
<JontheEchidna> for a while yesterday I was trying to build it in a natty pbuilder :P
<JontheEchidna> didn't work out so well
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> shadeslayer: When is that not true?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will not be true after 10th
<shadeslayer> 10th June
<ScottK> Until it is again.
<shadeslayer> until my next sem starts, yes 
<shadeslayer> bye ...
<ryrych> apachelogger: my account has been converted to a dev one but I cannot push my changes – I get the info that I have no write access to phonon website repo :(
<apachelogger> ryrych: you need to push to a different url
<apachelogger>  git@git.kde.org:websites/phonon-kde-org
<ryrych> apachelogger: I cloned the repo through ssh which has r+w access
<ryrych> hm, but I am not sure – how can I look at my current repo config?
<apachelogger> are you sure? because I think cloning from git.kde.org is blocked
<apachelogger> less .git/config
<apachelogger> also have a look at this http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/GitKdeOrgManual#Let_Git_rewrite_URL_prefixes
<apachelogger> takes care of the url stuff for you
<ryrych> apachelogger: I did this rewrite but now I have to change it manually (I think)
<apachelogger> just clone from kde:websites/phonon-kde-org, then the alias should take care of appropriate url rewrite at push
<apachelogger> or change your .git/config manually to use kde: 
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am off to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<ryrych> apachelogger: me too; it turned out I don’t have permission to this repo – I’ll asked tomorrow
<ryrych> nini
<ryrych> ;)
<Riddell> rbelem: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-26
<jussi> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jussi: pongo
<jussi> apachelogger: pm
<Riddell> rbelem: ping
<Riddell> or anyone who has spoked to rbelem about pandaboards: ping
<sheytan> Riddell got ya :D
<sheytan> hey dude. Remember my ubuquity slideshow mockup?
<Riddell> sheytan: I do
<sheytan> Riddell want to implement it?
<sheytan> or atleast add as "todo" ? :)
<Riddell> sheytan: I'm afraid I'm not working on Kubuntu this cycle
<Riddell> we have an installer section on the todo and it can be added there https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo#Installer
<sheytan> Riddell oh, why?
<Riddell> sheytan: just felt the need for a change for a while, variety being the spice of life
<Riddell> don't worry, I'll be back in a few months :)
<Riddell> but edit the todo here if you want https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Oneiric
<sheytan> Riddell i can't edit it without login. Could you do that for me? here's the mockup: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalator-kubuntu-pokaz-slajdow-mockup.html
<sheytan> I'm only looking for a developer ;)
<Riddell> you don't have a launchpad login?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know why the installer notes never turned into todo items?
<Riddell> sheytan: I've added it to the installer session notes, I'm not sure why none of the other items are on the todo http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-kubuntu-installer/
<apachelogger> Riddell: because neither maco nor afiestas created them
<apachelogger> despite poking
 * apachelogger needs a poke bot perhaps
<sheytan> Riddell Thank you :) Hope someone will code it :)
<sheytan> Some gnomes told me that apachelogger might do that ^^ :D
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is with the pandas?
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I'm not sure, I believe rbelem has been poking canonical folk to get some and canonical folk are asking me who wants them
<sheytan> apachelogger you're the master of code :D And implementing my idea into the installer would be both, awesome and easy (i guess) :D
<Riddell> few things in coding are easy I'm afraid
<apachelogger> Riddell: rbelem and me I suppose ... though shadeslayer also expressed interest in working on omap4 ... no idea if he'd see such a project through to actual working stuff
<jussi> Riddell: ooh cool. We just made a couple of freescale boards happen for apachelogger and Quintasan.
<apachelogger> sheytan: what idea?
<sheytan> apachelogger http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalator-kubuntu-pokaz-slajdow-mockup.html
<Riddell> jussi: we did? who's we?
<apachelogger> the crew :P
<jussi> Riddell: persia, with my assistance
<jussi> persia: paid, I organised. 
 * apachelogger thinks sheytan should know that apachelogger is not the person to talk to about python code
<jussi> apachelogger: rofl
<sheytan> apachelogger is kubu installer written in python?
<sheytan> damn
<Riddell> PyKDE
<sheytan> that sucks
<Riddell> Python rocks!
<sheytan> who's developing the installer anyway?
<apachelogger> maco suggested interest IIRC
<Riddell> sheytan: well nobody currently, that's the problem
<sheytan> crap ;/
<Riddell> I think maco is mostly interested in ensuring accessibility is supported in it (it has a few custom widgets)
<Riddell> maybe she'll do that and get hooked on to the fun of coding PyKDE!
<Riddell> sheytan: added todo items to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<sheytan> maco please ping me if you can
<sheytan> Riddell thank you :)
<sheytan> i'll talk to maco :)
<sheytan> Riddell the help.kubuntu.org isn't needed. We have Support section on the new web page. 
<Riddell> sheytan: talk to DarkwingDuck about that
<sheytan> Ofir doesn't have time now, so i'll finish it with DarkwingDuck :)
<sheytan> Yes :D
 * sheytan hopes the new printer kcm and notifications come with 11.10
<maco> sheytan: hello
<maco> Riddell: ive used pykde before :P
<Riddell> right, so you know how much fun it is! :)
<sheytan> maco heeeey :) I have a perfect job for you which will make you proud of helping Kubuntu :)
<jussi> How does one see the updates history?
<maco> jussi: /var/log/apt/term.log
<jussi> maco: thanks
<jussi> has anyone else had skype suddenly stop working for them in the last few days? 
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ skype
<jussi> Aborted
<maco> jussi: nah, skype stopped working for me a year ago....suddenly even preloading v4lcompat doesnt let it talk to v4l2 webcams
<jussi> could either of these have anything to do with skype not working? 
<jussi> Setting up glib-networking (2.28.6.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<jussi> Setting up libapr1 (1.4.2-7ubuntu2.1) ...
<debfx> ScottK: turns out that I do have a gpg signature from a DD
<ScottK> debfx: Excellent.
<Sput> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/26/skype-goes-down-globally-investigation-underway/
<Sput> OHAI Microsoft
<Sput> , jussi
<Sput> :)
<jussi> Sput: thanks...
<jussi> MS ....
<jussi> Sput: btw, GET BACK TO YOUR THESIS! :D
<jussi> heh
<jussi> renaming .Skype fixes said issue. 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks for the feedback
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I has no a team channel ... apparently my team of awesome does not have time to join
<apachelogger> s/no/now/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "Nightrose: btw, I has now a team channel ... apparently my team of awesome does not have time to join"
<apachelogger> kubotu: smart bot
<Nightrose> apachelogger: -.-
<Nightrose> not awesome
<Nightrose> not at all
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: BOO!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGuU3D_t_Ds
<txwikinger> ScottK: the new ntrack did not fix the problem
<apachelogger> txwikinger: what be the problem?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: kded4 is spawning always losts of defuncts
<txwikinger> lots
<txwikinger> It has either to do with going in and out of sleep mode, and/or chaning wireless networs
<apachelogger> txwikinger: spawn defuncts?
<txwikinger> well.. it guess its spawns child processes that are not closed properly and hence end up to be shown as "defunc"
<txwikinger> I guess
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> txwikinger: kdebugdialog -> select all, then: killall -9 kded4 ; sleep2 ; kded4 &> log
<apachelogger> try to trigger the issue and send me the log
<txwikinger> apachelogger: ok I will do
<apachelogger> txwikinger: bug 515138 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515138 in kdelibs "kded4 (lucid, amd64) defunct on latop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515138
<txwikinger> Not sure.. I reported it in maverick on kde bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should like fix this ^ :P
<txwikinger> natty is actually worse than maverick
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> apachelogger: I figured out what was wrong: I don’t have the write access to phonon web site repository as ssh kde info points out; do you know if I can catch here any admin? :)
<apachelogger> ryrych: #kde-sysadmin
<ryrych> apachelogger: thx
<txwikinger> apachelogger: The child processes do not seem to appear in the log
<apachelogger> txwikinger: killall -9 kded4 ; sleep 2; streace -ff -F -o kded.strace kded4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell i'm definitely interested in OMAP4 ... i'm thinking on focusing on ARM for the next year 
<ryrych> apachelogger: so sneap-peak for you :D http://ryrych.pl/null/phonon/
<ryrych> stopwatch and dots as navigation
<apachelogger> the progress bar at the top is a bit weird IMHO
<apachelogger> very distracting
<apachelogger> I like the dots though :D
<ryrych> hm, I like it but think out it :D
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> sorry for the late ping back
<Riddell> hi rbelem
<Riddell> have you been talking to kiko?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> groovy, who did you have in mind for pandaboards?
<rbelem> Riddell, three for plasma-active guys and two for kubuntu
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> i just saw your email :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: do you have specific people in mind?
<rbelem> Riddell, aseigo knows who will get the boards
<Riddell> rbelem: ok, and for Kubuntu?
<rbelem> Riddell, apachelogger and me
<Riddell> ok I need postal addresses for you and apachelogger then
<Riddell> rbelem, apachelogger: can you e-mail me your postal address
<rbelem> oki :-)
<apachelogger> sent
<rbelem> Riddell, i will ask aseigo to send the adresses to you :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol ... i got my package :P
<shadeslayer> googlez didn't forget me
<shadeslayer>  :D
<apachelogger> I did not :(
<apachelogger> carol, y u forget me!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so apparently mails travel faster to india ... :>
<apachelogger> well, from a logistics POV I'd say they do not send all the stuff at once :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> probably
<maco> Riddell: the KC is sposed to approve the specs right? TheMuso says feature definition is soon, but KC election is going on so how do we get them approved?
<rbelem> Riddell, mail sent :-)
<Riddell> maco: with the existing KC
<maco> Riddell: is there gonna be a meeting or something?
<Riddell> maco: one should be organised
<Riddell> Sput: I've been using Quassel for the last couple of weeks, working well
<Riddell> Sput: a couple of issues, I find it strange that when someone /msg's me it appears in the left tree in the same colour as if there's background chat in a channel, I think it should be the same as if someone highlights me on a channel
<Riddell> also I'm not clear when walk away from a network then walk back into range again if or when quassel will reconnect
<maco> i dont think it will
<maco> it takes a few minutes to timeout and realise no really theres no network activity
<maco> oh wait that depends on setting
<maco> you can set a hardcoded timeout
<maco> i had to go to "never time out actively" though because it was timing out on downloading backlog from the quassel core (which takes about 5 minutes)
<yofel> well, the solid integration worked somewhat well for me, so it connected whenever KNM said it got a connection
<shadeslayer> ^^ yep
<ScottK> txwikinger: OK.  Sorry.  Different issue.
<Sput> Riddell: can't really discuss very well now since I'm on a train, but the connection between client and core can be set to obey KDE's network status
<txwikinger> ScottK:  :)
<Sput> the connection between core and IRC is timeout-based though (unless the socket closes, but that is not always the case with a shaky connection)
<Sput> if you have the core somewhere safe, and you want the client to reconnect, it's best to enable the use of KDE's Solid, which in turn is tied to NetworkManager
<Riddell> Sput: I have the monolithic setup
<Sput> mhm
<Sput> then there's configurable timeouts
<KRF> could someone comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/786192 - especially why the SVG file's content is changed in kubuntu's amarok package?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786192 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Wrong rendering of some elements of interface" [Undecided,New]
<Sput> I was thinking about adding solid integration for that part as well, but that's surprisingly non-trivial as the core has no KDE integration (and not even GUI support), architecturally :)
<Sput> one could probably do a hack specifically for monolithic
<apachelogger> KRF: because the upstream artwork sux
<Riddell> Sput:  it could talk raw dbus I guess but yeah not easy
<KRF> apachelogger: now it sucks even more, though. see attached screenshot
<apachelogger> nono, it is better :P
 * apachelogger actually wonders where there change is coming from for real
<Sput> Riddell: dbus is not an acceptable dep on a server :)
<Riddell> fussy server people :)
<KRF> apachelogger: looks like someone opened the svg with another editor before packaging? also the SVG's XML layout changed
<Sput> technically, the monolithic version is really just the core and the client lumped in one binary connected by an internal socket... but I assume we could add some special accessor
<Sput> (that is, if someone has the time to do it; I'll still be very busy with $thesis for the next several months)
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a minion for Sput
 * kubotu slides a minion down the bar to Sput
<KRF> apachelogger: ah, someone used adobeillustrator and destroyed the color schemes :P
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> KRF: unlikely, then dpkg would have created a patch for it
<apachelogger> there is no way to sneak changes into modern packages without triggering a patch creation
<apachelogger> unless someone tempered with the tar
<apachelogger> KRF: do you have a 2.4.1 tar lying around?
<KRF> apachelogger: nope
<Sput> Riddell: I do have to wonder though, doesn't NetworkManager close active TCP connections when it determines it's offline?
<Sput> a closing socket should trigger an immediate reconnect anyway
<Riddell> no I don't think so
<Sput> hm, at least other apps seem to notice NM going offline
<KRF> apachelogger: second, just trying to find out what happened there
<apachelogger> KRF: no one touched the tar either
<apachelogger> same md5 as the one lydia mentioned in the tagging announcement
<Sput> and I think I've tested it with quassel too... the other issue I get a lot with mobile though is that NM does *not* notice the net going away :)
<Sput> in which apps can't do anything
<Sput> +case
<apachelogger> KRF: what is the SVG called?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
 * apachelogger is blind
<apachelogger> woosh
<apachelogger> KRF: must have been something at build or install time
<apachelogger> cmpsvg: python-rsvg not installed, cannot compare SVG images
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> WTH
<KRF> apachelogger: i'm a bit confuzzled right now, /usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/images/default-theme-clean.svg totally does not look like the file for the 2.4.0 tag in repo
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> scour 0.25
<apachelogger> KRF: something is compressing the svgs
<KRF> ouch
<apachelogger> weehehehe
<apachelogger> part of the default build process it seems
<KRF> since when?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I don't even know why
 * KRF wonders why noone noticed that earlier
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> guess what
<KRF> the highlight color looks pretty out of shape
<apachelogger> debian screwed us over
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> actually it is all Riddell's fault
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a minute?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what did I do now?
<KRF> screw that riddell!!!11
<debfx> apachelogger: I've added the necessary dependencies to pkg-kde-tools so cmpsvg works
<apachelogger> Riddell: introduce scour
<apachelogger> yeah
<debfx> at least for oneiric it shouldn't be a problem anymore
<apachelogger> the question i have is
<apachelogger> if the cmp fails, will it reject the compressed svg or what?
<debfx> then it uses the original svg
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> no brainer
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> I have that natty too
<apachelogger> and I do not have new packages
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> debfx: SRU for pkg-kde-tools && nochange SRU for amarok once pkg-kde-tools is through SRU process plz
<debfx> apachelogger: go ahead :)
<debfx> is there even a bug report?
<apachelogger> I am too old for this
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/786192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786192 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Wrong rendering of some elements of interface" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> debfx: you uploaded that fix to natty?
<apachelogger> pkg-kde-tools (0.9.3ubuntu10) natty; urgency=low
<apachelogger>   * Re-enable Scour as python-scour has dropped the problematic dependencies.
<apachelogger>  -- Felix Geyer <debfx-pkg@fobos.de>  Sun, 20 Mar 2011 19:13:09 +0100
<apachelogger> and even more so
<apachelogger> debfx: that does not resolve the problem it appears
<apachelogger> cause
<apachelogger> cmpsvg: python-rsvg not installed, cannot compare SVG images
<apachelogger> it would appear that python-rsvg is still not dragged in in oneiric
<apachelogger> so we need an explicit dep in oneiric, SRU that to natty, and then rebuild amarok via SRU
<debfx> it certainly is now
<KRF> apachelogger: uhm, how can i check the last upgrade of amarok on my system?
<KRF> give me some bash magic
<debfx> is it even broken in plain natty? the bug report talks about 2.4.1
<apachelogger> debfx: hm, perhaps uploaded before latest amaork build then
<apachelogger> debfx: yes
<apachelogger> I have plain natty here
<apachelogger> and the svg is fckd
<apachelogger> also see build log https://launchpadlibrarian.net/68211946/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.amarok_2%3A2.4.0-0ubuntu5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<KRF> purely fcked, i can attest
<debfx> indeed
<debfx> so yeah, no-change rebuild in oneiric and SRU pkg-kde-tools and amarok
<debfx> assuming that cmpsvg detects the broken svg
<apachelogger> debfx: oh, we probably should test that first ^^
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> the oneiric rebuild should give us an idea ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: at worst we'd introduce an env var to override scour, SRU that and then SRU amarok with the var exported
<KRF> apachelogger: answer my question, lord of packaging
<apachelogger> KRF: I do not compute the question pretty much
<KRF> when...last..update...to..amarok..package on my system?
<apachelogger> debfx: shall I assign you to the bugs?
<apachelogger> KRF: ask the cloud
<apachelogger> the log cloud
<apachelogger> brrruhahaha
<apachelogger> /var/log/dpkg.log
<apachelogger> or maybe without .log
<KRF> i see
<KRF> apachelogger: so, since when this is all fcked up?
<apachelogger> natty
<apachelogger> dh_scour was introduced in natty the ubuntu manpages site says
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah, though I would be worried if you continue to age that fast
<debfx> looking at the bug report, cmpsvg will likely not solve the problem
<apachelogger> KRF: in case you happen to know: does svgtinter hardcode the mappings?
<debfx> apachelogger: it does a string based search/replace
<apachelogger> because if so, then we should indeed introduce an overriding env var and thus provide scour from doing anything to amarok svg's
<KRF> apachelogger: no idea
<apachelogger> debfx: we want blacklisting for SRU then, and probably for oneiric too
<KRF> apachelogger: ah, sorry. yes, it indeed is hardcoded
<KRF> m_tintMap.insert( "#666765", App::instance()->palette().window().color().name() );
<apachelogger> KRF: on a related note: you should gzip the svgs to svgz
<KRF> "broken by design"
 * apachelogger believes gzipping will be 300% more efficient than scour anyway
<KRF> apachelogger: not sure if that makes sense wrt to versioning
<apachelogger> KRF: gzipping?
<apachelogger> gzipping makes always sense :P
<KRF> gzipping and pushing it to Git?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it is not like anyone cares about svg markup :P
<KRF> binary blobs are not really nice to `diff`
<apachelogger> KRF: make it part of the build process then
<KRF> apachelogger: not sure if this is going to be that trivial in CMake
<debfx> apachelogger: scour and gzip are not mutually exclusive
<apachelogger> course not, but gzip doesn't screw up your data :P
<KRF> debfx: could you just gzip instead of using scour?
<KRF> looks like our code could handle it
<debfx> I'm sure there are applications that hardcode the svg filenames
<KRF> debfx: sure, not globally. just for amarok
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> quite honestly I'd go a different direction altogether
<apachelogger> make scour opt-in
<apachelogger> I do not quite like the idea of having stuff screw with xml files for all kde packages
<apachelogger> then again since there is a scour sequence anyway it is opt-in without us doing anything
<debfx> maybe restrict it to main?
<debfx> it would be interesting to know how much space it actually saves
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I like how the welcome package thread now has 57 mails
<apachelogger> debfx: still too much option for breakage
<debfx> but why don't we just fix SvgTinter?
<apachelogger> you need to tightly check the software to ensure no new release suddenly breaks with scour
<apachelogger> meaning you need to be aware of scour being used and you need to have the time to actually notice such things
<apachelogger> which for the better part of our main packages is just not doable
<apachelogger> debfx: because it woudl be a workaround to scour being a necessary evil
<apachelogger> a necessary evil that only ought to be used when someone knows why whatfor and when it makes sense
<DarkwingDuck> morning gang
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes indeed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: people screaming how they got their package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should i 'contribute' :P
<apachelogger> yplz
<shadeslayer> oh anything interesting to do?
<apachelogger> I fear if I tell people that eric brought it over personally they might get jealous
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> so I better not contribute
 * apachelogger needs to go find some place where one could acquire eatables
<KRF> apachelogger: guten
<shadeslayer> "Harald Sitter has appeared online" :3
<amorphous1> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hello amorphous1
<amorphous1> Riddell, hello, I need to file a bug against a packahge but I'm not sure which one
<Riddell> ...
<amorphous1> Riddell, in KDE Keyboard preferences"→ Layouts → "Options…"→ "Key(s) to change layout
<amorphous1> what is the package that manages that
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace I expect
<Riddell> although it's probably an upstream bug in which case -> bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> ^^ on that note, are they really going to change bug trackers?
<amorphous1> Riddell, thanks...that's the one
<shadeslayer> someone threw in LP in the mix
 * shadeslayer digs up emails
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not that I know of
<Riddell> there's a view that bugzilla has passed its use by date but there's no leading candidate to replace it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently they're going to upgrade bugzilla to bugzilla 4
<shadeslayer> thats what the sysadmin team is saying
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's on the plasma ML
 * shadeslayer gets to merging choqok
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so, did you start with the bzr teams?
<shadeslayer> Scott said that you were away trying to adjust with them :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did, got some patches in
<shadeslayer> ah 
<Riddell> we had a sprint in London
<shadeslayer> oh cool, can i expect LP not to time out next time when i copy like 100 packages? :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i see you added kubuntu_02_fix_message_indicator.diff to choqok
<shadeslayer> simple change replacing INDICATEQT_BUILD with QTINDICATE_BUILD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alas launchpad timeouts are nothing to do with bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I sent that upstream
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh ... hasn't been applied :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cya
<Riddell> hmm, tsk, he said he would
<shadeslayer> hmm.. would someone sponsor a merge request for choqok?
<ScottK> Riddell: Some of us other council members conspired in your absence and decided that waiting and having the new council review/approve specs was more important than hitting some arbitrary deadline in the schedule.  I expect we'll schedule a meeting as soon as election results are known.
<DarkwingDuck> bbiab, 2nd interview time
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: best of luck!
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<jussi> Quintasan: apachelogger ping
<jussi> Quintasan: apachelogger: my freescale boards just got updated to be shipped tomorrow. did you get a similar email? 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: around ?
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you sponsor 2 merges?
<ScottK> ENOTIME for sponsoring right now.  Sorry.
<shadeslayer> sure np
 * shadeslayer files bug instead then
<c2tarun> what does this class KFileMetaDataConfigurationWidget exactly do? in api its written that it configures what to be displayed from metadata but didn't explain how?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: the best place to ask would be #kde-devel
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok :)
<DarkwingDuck> That's interesting.
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: `??
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: what happened? :D
<yofel> he just found out how to fix the wiki? =þ
<DarkwingDuck> The interview last 3 minutes and Jono wants to see a plan of action to refine, improve and grow the QA community by tuesday.
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: good luck.
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: Thanks Matre
<DarkwingDuck> *Mate
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110526185904-3snd3ly8wkcvhd1s * (3 files in 2 dirs) Check the result of QApt Batch in InstallEvent before we triumphantly declare success. (LP: #745133)
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110526185921-xdz5seqywv7r1y5l * debian/changelog Set to UNRELEASED
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: the screenshots on your blog are from KDE 4.7 ?
<shadeslayer> ah yes, google translate says so
<sheytan> shadeslayer the latest ones?
<shadeslayer> yes
<sheytan> yes, neon
<sheytan> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> i should open up neon then :P
<shadeslayer> i haven't opened neon in like a month ^_^
<sheytan> fix akonadi please :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hahaha 
<shadeslayer> sheytan: you can export a var and it start working
<shadeslayer> yofel documented it afaik
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> night
<shadeslayer> hey apachelogger, i found your spaceshit http://fastcache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2011/05/normandy.jpg
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> i meant ship
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<ryrych> can you tell me the name of high-end and good looking laptop that uses ubuntu/kubuntu? good for marketing purposes?
<shadeslayer> ryrych: google for zareason
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone know where the reordings form UDS are located?
<ryrych> shadeslayer: ok, but what about Dell that Canonical on ubuntu.com advertises?
<DarkwingDuck> form/from
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: one sec
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/ 
<shadeslayer> ryrych: i have no idea on that
<ryrych> ok
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: you are amazing
<shadeslayer> i tried to get a Ubuntu powered laptop, but i couldn't get one from Dell
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: *hugs*
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: *hugs* XD
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: alot of them are on youtube as well
<shadeslayer> ubuntudevelopers is the user iirc
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhhh hah... This is what I was looking for... http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<shadeslayer> thats a new one
 * shadeslayer adds to bookmarks
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: ah you meant audio recordings
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<ScottK> ryrych: The systems you can get from Dell with Ubuntu on them are 'not very good.'
<ScottK> I've bought quite a number of Dells and the pre-installed Ubuntu ones never made the grade.
<ScottK> Zareason is a great choice for Kubuntu preinstalled.
<DarkwingDuck> Zareason ++
<valorie> Zareason are Good Folks
<JontheEchidna> Reminds me of this: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/9/17/ (coarse language)
<DarkwingDuck> XD
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-27
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: ping
<ScottK> ~ninjas | KDE 4.6.3 uploaded to Debian.  Time to get merging!
<ScottK> !ninjas | KDE 4.6.3 uploaded to Debian. Time to get merging!
<ubottu> KDE 4.6.3 uploaded to Debian. Time to get merging!: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<vorian> merging ftw
<valorie> weeeeeee!
<valorie> oh, I'm already running 4.6.3
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> but merged from debian in nice
<ScottK> We need to get that done so we can more on to 4.7 beta 1.
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: you still about?
<DarkwingDuck> NM, wife calling... heading to bed, will catch ya tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: In RE to bug 788908 this is just another reason to use Muon.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788908 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekit lies about what updates will be installed" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788908
<apachelogger> my head hurts
<Tm_T> mine too
<Tm_T> must be in genes then ^
<KRF> apachelogger: did you fix the fcking amarok bug. *the* bug?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I got wasted
<apachelogger> debfx is working on it
<valorie> THE bug?
<apachelogger> debfx: why is the natty sru for pkg-kde-tools invalid btw?
<debfx> apachelogger: I'll just disable scour in the amarok package for natty
<apachelogger> debfx: how does one do that?
<debfx> override_dh_scour: # stop tampering with my svgs!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> indeed dh7 makes this easy ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: what do we do about oneiric?
<apachelogger> I'd like to have it completely out of pkg-kde-tools there
<debfx> I've removed scour already from pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> opt-in per package using --with scour
<apachelogger> debfx: great
<apachelogger> debfx++
 * apachelogger loosk for some drug again hungoverness
<c2tarun> my kubuntu is getting slower when I am running my laptop on battery power. Can anyone please help me enhancing my kubuntu's performance? I tried and asked on #kubuntu but did not find an answer
<apachelogger> probably your graphics card is going into ultra powersave mode, so desktop effects become slower
<valorie> isn't there a key-combo to just turn of effects?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hmm.... that might be possible, any idea how to fix it?
<valorie> off
<apachelogger> does anyone know if the utouch team has an irc chan?
<valorie> that would be the simple way
<apachelogger> valorie: shift alt f12 IIIRC
<apachelogger> c2tarun: change your power profile to switch off desktop effects
<valorie> so until you figure it out, c2tarun, just try that
<KRF> debfx++
<c2tarun> apachelogger: considerable improvement :) thanks
<KRF> c2tarun: you can configure powerdevil (power management) to do that automatically when on battery
<KRF> c2tarun: click on the battery systray icon, then settings
<c2tarun> KRF: I am doing that right now :)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<debfx> I need more RAM, building amarok on a tmpfs causes too much swapping
<apachelogger> debfx: lp:kubuntu-low-fat-settings :P
<debfx> apachelogger: I think killall firefox is 1000% more efficient ;)
<apachelogger> that is because you should be using w3m
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110527094700-tx64pvyc8lqzrya7 * debian/ (control copyright) set lp project data
<debfx> apachelogger: is there a way to tell kde to flush all icon/pixmap caches?
<debfx> except manually deleting those cache files
<apachelogger> no
<debfx> because after updating amarok with the fixed svg it's still broken
<apachelogger> silly amarok
<ryrych> good afternoon
<ryrych> apachelogger: Harald, I’ve just got write access to phonon repo. Thank you! I don’t let you down. :)
<ryrych> anyway I’ve commited my changes; will them be automatically deployed?
<apachelogger> ryrych: cool, yeah, deployment is automatic
<apachelogger> and almost instantly too ;)
<apachelogger> ryrych: btw, there is #phonon ;)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Sure.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Also your away message messaging me when I ping you in the channel is really annoying.
<ryanakca> Hurray, kdemultimedia-dev >= 4.5 in Debian means I can finally upload bangarang 2.0 and get it sync'd.
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Get merging folks.
<jussi> !info bangarang
<ubottu> bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 633 kB, installed size 2920 kB
<jussi> ooh, I didnt know about this...
<ryanakca> jussi: It'll be 2.0.1 even :)
<jussi> and I hate my PC currently
<jussi> Natty, + HP5320m + display port + lenovo screen == no love.
<jussi> where are the config files for setting screens up and how do I kill them? 
<jussi> I plug in, it asks me to configure, I click yes, then everything goes black :(
<ryanakca> jussi: I use arandr.
<jussi> arandr?
<ryanakca> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 280 kB
 * jussi installs
<ryanakca> That doesn't answer your question (regarding config files), but then, I don't know its answer either :)
<jussi> what the heck is eDP1? 
<jussi> I dont have 3 screens... :/
 * jussi is confused.
<jussi> hrm, I disabled all except DP1, and got: 
<jussi> XRandR failed:
<jussi> XRandR returned error code 1: xrandr: cannot find crtc for output DP1
 * ryanakca joins the confusion.
<yofel> jussi: mind adding me to !ninjas ?
<jussi> yofel: yes, you definately dont get onto that list :P :P :P
 * yofel throws a blue gear after jussi
<jussi> yofel: you have to bribe me first... :P 
<jussi> fix my PC :D
<jussi> yofel: nah, Im not that mean
<jussi> (its done already)
<jussi> !ninjas > yofel
<yofel> I didn't even try to use my DP here yet, no cable for it
<ubottu> yofel, please see my private message
<yofel> and they're expensive :/
<yofel> thanks! :D
<jussi> yofel: I have a choice of DP or VGA... I chose to get a DP cable
 * ryanakca sighs while his browser hangs at "Connecting to launchpad.net"
<jussi> ryanakca: hehe, what else did you explect
<yofel> well, my thinkpad has a displayport, but my monitors have either HDMI/DVI/VGA, and all cables I find for that are ~30€ or above :(
 * jussi sighs at 1024x768 on a Full HD 24"
<yofel> ouch
<jussi> yofel: in which country are you located? 
<yofel> germany
<jussi> yofel: get one from deal extreme: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/displayport-dp-male-to-hdmi-female-adapter-cable-black-19cm-30610
<jussi> delivery is like 2$
<yofel> thanks, that looks reasonable :)
<jussi> yofel: We in the office here use that site regularly - they are pretty good.
<jussi> have to be careful with quality as they are china direct, but cables are generally pretty good. 
<yofel> btw, *who* is merging *what* ? (or where do we keep track of that?)
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon-qml-video.mp4 qml \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: congratulations :)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: qapt has passed new :)
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> hey all \o
<shadeslayer> do we have a merging page?
<shadeslayer> alright, i'm taking up kdelibs if no one has started yet
<yofel> since we don't seem to have one I would see if someone put his name on MOM
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ryanakca> Would someone be so kind as to fireup {k,g}obby and connect to gobby.ubuntu.com please? (I'm trying to figure out why kobby isn't sending text, only reading).
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yeah one sec :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: oh .. it just crashed
<ryanakca> Which, kobby or gobby?
<shadeslayer> kobby
<shadeslayer> can't even start it :P
<ryanakca> dpkg -l | grep libinfinity
<ryanakca> Do you have -0.5 or -0.4 ?
<shadeslayer> 1.0~beta5-3
<shadeslayer> oh
<ryanakca> No, libinfinity :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: libinfinity-0.4-0
<ryanakca> Hmm. You wouldn't happen to also have gobby with you, would you? ;)
<shadeslayer> nope 
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: should i install that too?
<ryanakca> No, no need, I just realised that I could run gobby and kobby simultaneously for my testing. You can if you want though :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> lemme try something ^_^
<shadeslayer> oh btw i have a couple of questions about debian/rules in kde4libs , anyone around?
 * yofel wonders what he should merge
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: okay, i compiled kobby from git
<shadeslayer> yofel: help me with kde4libs :P
<ryanakca> Well, at least kobby can connect to gobby.u.c; gobby hangs at 'Connecting to gobby.ubuntu.com...'
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yeah, i'm connected
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Alright, see the 'look-its-a-gobby-session' file?
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's your question btw.? ^^
<shadeslayer> yes
<ryanakca> Do you see me appending anything to the bottom of it? (Beyond the ironic comment that Kobby works)
<yofel> hm... I don't know scratch about CDBS -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: we have a bunch of vars we export in debian/rules currently
<shadeslayer> i'm trying to figure out which ones we need and which ones we can remove
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, i've been spoiled by dh
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: are you adding something right now?
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: I might (or might not be able to help) with the CDBS rules
<ryanakca> Yes
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: nothing apart from the comment :P
<yofel> me too, or rather dh7 was state of the art when I started to learn packaging
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i'll show you guys a diff, one sec
<ryanakca> Are you able to add anything?
 * yofel needs to read the dhmk manual again
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613805/
<shadeslayer> oh derp
<shadeslayer> that doesn
<shadeslayer> that won't help
<yofel> that's the MOM diff?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613806/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/613807
<shadeslayer> yofel: no, thats just a diff of the control file
<shadeslayer> the first file is our old file, and the second pastebin is the new one + our old vars
<shadeslayer> i'm not entirely sure if we need lines 5, 6 and 7
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: DEB_DBG_PACKAGE_ALL can become an override for dh_strip, 'override_dh_strip:\n\tdh_strip --dbg-package=kdelibs5-dbg' methinks.
<shadeslayer> right, i've removed that
<ryanakca> Similarly for DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ALL
<yofel> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_ALL too I think
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: what do i do about binary-install/kdelibs5-data
<yofel> hm, that's CDBS syntax I think :/
<ryanakca> just a sec,
<yofel> meh, dhmk not having the %: target is confusing
 * yofel wonders why they couldn't have simpyfied that override_dh_auto_configure command...
<yofel> *simplyfied
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/shadeslayer1 is what our override_dh_auto_install would be, methinks.
<ryanakca> in fact, you could probably just drop the ifeq and the endif line.
<ryanakca> Oh, and you'll want to include the lines for launchpad.png and the 'ln -s kde...' lines in that blurb I think
<debfx> those seem to belong to dh_install
<shadeslayer> hmm
<debfx> ryanakca: you can't drop the ifeq, otherwise the package FTBFS when arch-all aren't built
<ryanakca> debfx: Ah, alright
<ryanakca> debfx: Does dh_install create the subdirectories if they don't exist?
<debfx> or maybe you could since you don't assume that debian/kdelibs5-data exists
<debfx> ryanakca: which subdirectories?
<shadeslayer> right, i was going to put it under auto install, but just wasn't quite sure of it
<ryanakca> debfx: install -D a b/c/d/e, isn't that like mkdir -p a/b/c/d && cp a a/b/c/d/e ?
<shadeslayer> debfx: could you explain a bit more as to why the ifenq is needed?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: muon uploaded
<debfx> shadeslayer: it isn't actually needed but it's cleaner since arch-all packages aren't always built
<debfx> ryanakca: yes it is
<ryanakca> debfx: sorry, s/subdirectories/parent directories/, my bad :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Yes I can (see your comment).
<ScottK> Anyone working on merges?
<ryanakca> I'm guessing you still can't see the one I wrote below yours?
<ScottK> debfx: Would you do pkg-kde-tools?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: great, now we can update the seeds
<debfx> ScottK: can do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I guess we want muon, muon-installer and muon-notifier?
<JontheEchidna> -updater, too
<yofel> muon too?
<yofel> or do you mean on the dvd?
<debfx> notifier pulls in updater
<debfx> yofel: yes, on the cd
<JontheEchidna> right
<yofel> why do we need muon on the cd? 
<yofel> muon-installer yes, but muon?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I don't think we had decided on whether or not to put muon itself on the CD
<debfx> afaik muon sc can't install arbitrary packages
<yofel> ah true
<JontheEchidna> I would highly recommend it for its ability to install all packages rather than just ones considered "apps"
<yofel> yeah, nvm
<debfx> the ubuntu sc has a System category where you can install all packages
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<JontheEchidna> dog needs exercise and is really bugging me
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i can't see your text
 * yofel goes merging kdetoys
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Alright, I'll ask infinote's upstream (who provided patches porting kobby/libqinfinity to libinfinity-0.5) about it.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<ryanakca> Thanks for the help :)
<shadeslayer> thanks to you too :)
<debfx> ScottK, JontheEchidna: could one of you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric/+merge/62701
<ScottK> Looking.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if you have time after that, could you also look at my merge requests for choqok and avogadro?
<ScottK> debfx: Done.  I also added kpackagekit onto the dvd so we really do swap muon and kpackagekit.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> bug 788772 and bug 787458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788772 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Please merge choqok 1.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787458 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "Please merge avogadro 1.0.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787458
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Perhaps later.
<shadeslayer> oh sure
<debfx> ScottK: in that case we need to disable the kpackagekit update checking
<debfx> but do we really want to support 2 package managers?
<ScottK> debfx: Good point.  
<shadeslayer> yofel: so in dh_strip :$(overridden_command) --dbg-package=kdelibs5-dbg -V -u-c0
<shadeslayer> oh 
<yofel> why in dh_strip o.O?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i mean in override_dh_makeshlibs: do i add -V -u ?
<shadeslayer> bad copy paste xD
<yofel> probably, if we added that
<shadeslayer> yofel: and i keep the extra var for libkdecore5?
<shadeslayer> (line 15)
<yofel> I'm not sure how that works...
<shadeslayer> -DKDE_DISTRIBUTION_TEXT="Debian packages" \ << Do we really want to keep that?
<JontheEchidna> don't we override that in pkg-kde-tools?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: new debian/rules from upstream
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk << that would override that?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I think those cmake flags have been dropped from dhmk
<JontheEchidna> the ones in ./datalib/kde4_flags?
<ScottK> Should probably wait until debfx gets done with his pkg-kde-tools merge ....
<JontheEchidna> still seems to be in use as of 0.12.3: ./qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk:DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += $(DEB_CMAKE_KDE4_FLAGS) $(DEB_CMAKE_CUSTOM_FLAGS)
<ScottK> Right, but 0.14 just got uploaded to Debian.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: dhmk is in qt-kde-team/2
<shadeslayer> debfx: quick question, do lines 67 and 68 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/613807/ subsitute lines 22-29 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/613806/
<shadeslayer> more specifically the DEB_KDE43_LIBRARY_PACKAGES var
<yofel> erm, why KDE43 ? maybe make that KDE4 if you're editing it already
<shadeslayer> it was like that when i opened it :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: something i was wondering too
<yofel> I know, but we're not on 4.3
<debfx> shadeslayer: why don't you look at the pre-dhmk debian package and see if we even diverged from them
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats from our packaging xD
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh thanks!
<yofel> I know :P, so it's a good chance to make it a bit more sane :P
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: sorry Scott, should i disable that one?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Yes.  Please.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: done :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> i do like the screen detatched auto away scipt though
<DarkwingDuck> makes things nice
<shadeslayer> jussi: around?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: you pinged me?
<maco> Riddell: spelling is sabbatical
<jussi> shadeslayer: no. :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> !info libdlrestrictions-dev oneiric 
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^^ please fix 
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Autoaway is great.  PM'ing me to tell me you're away, not so much.
<jussi> oh dammit, yeah, ok
<jussi> shadeslayer: hows myblink ppa going? 
<shadeslayer> not so good right now ...
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> jussi: i'll get it done, just not right now 
<Riddell> maco: you know when I type something into google and it corrects it, is that really you? :)
<maco> Riddell: actually in this case i double-checked with google. i knew you were wrong, just wasn't sure what was right
<shadeslayer> oh ... hmm
<shadeslayer> debfx: any ETA on the pkg-kde-tools merge?
<shadeslayer> seems i need libdlrestrictions-dev which is in pkg-kde-tools xD
<debfx> shadeslayer: uploaded, though no promises that it actually works
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<yofel> hm, how should we do the merges: file merge bugs or just put the merge into bzr as we didn't upload 4.6.3 to oneiric yet?
<ScottK> Probably the latter.
<ScottK> I think either way works though.
<ScottK> FYI, oxygen-icons should not be updated to 4.6.3.
<yofel> well, latter is less work :P
<yofel> ScottK: I know, we have 4.6.3really4.6.2 in the PPA
<yofel> icon mess :/
<ScottK> We won't put that in the archive.
<yofel> I'll merge that and remove the 4.6.3 changelog in the process then
<bambee> evening
<yofel> hey bambee
<yofel> merge time ;)
<bambee> yo!
<bambee> ;)
<lucidfox> Why does Kubuntu Natty think my netbook's battery is missing -_-
<shadeslayer> lucidfox: missing or empty?
<lucidfox> it says missing
<lucidfox> when it's clearly plugged and providing power :)
<yofel> what does 'upower --dump' say? (pastebin)
<bambee> yofel: there is no todo list for that ? (in order to avoid duplicate work)
<yofel> bambee: put your name on MOM
<bambee> ohh :)
<yofel> (the merges link in /topic)
<yofel> there's an invisible text field on the page for every package
<bambee> okay thanks for the tip ;)
<lucidfox> upower was not installed
 * lucidfox installs
<debfx> phonon-backend-* and networkmanagement need to be merged as well
<shadeslayer> do we need solid to depend on udev ? .. : +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, udev [linux-any], hal [!linux-any]
<Quintasan> If we want it to actually do something then I think we do
<Quintasan> \o btw
<yofel> depends, the battery applet should depend on upower from what we just discussed
<yofel> but I think solid depending on udev sounds right
<yofel> udisks should be somewhere too
<shadeslayer> udisks is a recommend
<yofel> upower too, but if it's missing and the applet doesn't do a thing that's not really a recommends...
<debfx> ScottK: pkg-kde-tools is in binary new
<ScottK> Cool.  I'll have a look.
<yofel> hm, kdebase-workspace-bin depends on upower...
<yofel> lucidfox: upower really wasn't installed?
<yofel> anyway, dinner time, brb
<lucidfox> it works now after manually installing upower and rebooting
<lucidfox> shows battery charge %
<lucidfox> but yes, for some reason it didn't get installed when I ran the 11.04 clean CD install
<yofel> kdebase-workspace-bin is installed?
<yofel> hm, kubuntu-netbook doesn't depend on kdebase-workspace-bin
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted.  Thanks.
<lucidfox> sikon@maia-laptop:~$ dpkg -s kdebase-workspace-bin|grep Status
<lucidfox> Status: install ok installed
<lucidfox> sikon@maia-laptop:~$ dpkg -s kdebase-workspace-bin|grep upower
<lucidfox> [nothing]
<ScottK> kubuntu-netbook is just a transitional package to pull in kubuntu-desktop these days anyway.
<yofel> lucidfox: what version?
<lucidfox> ...waitaminute
<ScottK> It's runtime, not workspace.
<lucidfox> I'm running maverick
<lucidfox> silly me :)
<ScottK> That would explain it.
<yofel> ah, well, fixed in natty ^^
<lucidfox> note to self, upgrade ASAP
<ScottK> In maverick you want hal.
<lucidfox> well, it did work with upower
<yofel> maverick with 4.6?
<ScottK> Ah.
<lucidfox> maverick with 4.5, installed upower manually
<ScottK> Yes, that would probably work it it's 4.6 from the PPA.
<ScottK> It's just coincidental then.  4.5 doesn't support upower.
<ScottK> Hal finally woke up or something.
<yofel> the reboot fixed it then I guess ^^
<debfx> ScottK: I suppose you can't promote binary packages to main?
<bambee> I just need to merge debian rules with our rules and upload the package into oneiric archives ?
<lucidfox> I'll upgrade tomorrow... time to sleep
 * bambee is a bit confused
<ScottK> debfx: I can override stuff in New, but not after it's in the archive.
<ScottK> debfx: What needs doing?
<shadeslayer> bambee: no, more merging in terms of install files, changelogs ...
<shadeslayer> everything in debian/ :P
<bambee> when I say "debian rules" I mean everything in the debian directory of course :)
<debfx> ScottK: akonadi-backend-mysql, muon-installer and qapt-deb-installer
<bambee> which is confusing with debian/rules o_O
<yofel> well, with quilt we only need to merge debian/ right
<shadeslayer> bambee: i thought you meant just debian/rules
<ScottK> debfx: I'll look into it.
<bambee> no :)
<yofel> dinner time, brb
<debfx> ScottK: and probably: libphononexperimental-dev, phonon-backend-null
 * shadeslayer wonders if his merges will ever get sponsored
<maco> ScottK: you're a server guy right?
<ScottK> Sure.
<maco> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mini-dinstall/+bug/3417 there are two ways to fix this. one is to add Depends: debian-keyring, the other is to make DebianSigVerifier.py have only ubuntu-archive-keyring, not debian-keyring (currently has both)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3417 in mini-dinstall (Ubuntu) "Lack of Ubuntufication (wrong or missing keyrings)" [Medium,New]
<maco> ScottK: which would be preferable for servers?
<ScottK> maco: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mini-dinstall/+bug/3417/comments/8 is the relevant point.  The ubuntu-keyring doesn't provide the same thing debian-keyring provides.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 3417 in mini-dinstall (Ubuntu) "Lack of Ubuntufication (wrong or missing keyrings)" [Medium,New]
<maco> ScottK: ok, so i'll add the dependency then
<ScottK> It might do to find someone that uses it and double check.
<ScottK> IIRC NCommander knows a bit about such things.
<maco> huh. ubuntu-keyring is just a suggests on there despite all the .gpg references in there having been chnged to refer to it
<maco> k i'll check with him
<maco> ScottK: just talked to kirkland and re-read through that patch. it looks like a merge last year dropped *part* of the old patch
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Probably #ubuntu-server's a better channel for this.
<maco> yeah
<maco> but you were right here! :P
 * yofel wonders what to put on MOM if he doesn't file a merge bug, 'in kubuntu bzr' ?
<rbelem> ScottK, Riddell, apachelogger, shadeslayer http://osnews.com/story/24794/HTC_Officially_Stops_Locking_Bootloaders \o/
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> yofel: That's fine.
<yofel> k
<lucidfox> Yay!
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah i know :D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: i'm going to get a new micro sd card in a couple of weeks, and try and boot kubuntu mobile off my HTC Desire xD
<shadeslayer> rbelem: how much space do i need? or do i just buy a 16gig card :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, buy a 16gig class10 :-D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: *if* i can find such a card :P
<rbelem> ehehe
<shadeslayer> rbelem: i'll be ordering from this site : http://www.flipkart.com/
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: how would one boot off the SD card?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: on a android phone?
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i think you flash a part of the boot image via fastbook and then make it look for everything on the sd card
<shadeslayer> s/fastbook/fastboot
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i've made alot of customizations via fastbook like changing the bootsplash and stuff
 * DarkwingDuck goes to look into getting fastboot on his droid1
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: its a desktop bin
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110527182111-hmxzl1no037zf9m5 * (debian/changelog src/daemon/event.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-51> Make sure to initialize the KStatusNotifierItem object's pointer with 0,
<CIA-51> otherwise crashes will occur when trying to delete it due to the undefinied
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you probably need to S-OFF your phone as well ... to get read write access to your file system and such
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... i think that website does not have microsd
<rbelem> shadeslayer, try ebay
<JontheEchidna> bleh, my local bzr branch still pushes to the old kubuntu-members branch instead of the new kubuntu-packagers
<DarkwingDuck> i might hold off till i get another phone
 * JontheEchidna uses the --remember flag
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: btw, how did the interview yesterday go?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: heh .... ebay sucks in india
<rbelem> shadeslayer, why?
<JontheEchidna> Is there a merge wiki for 4.6.3?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: \o
<shadeslayer> rbelem: people trade used products and is unreliable
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: we're using MOM
<shadeslayer> xD
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> we used a wiki in past releases, guess I just haven't done packaging in a bit :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, buy from a gold seller
<shadeslayer> gold what
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://www.flipkart.com/transcend-memory-card-16gb-microsdhc-mobile-accessories-accctpgvzgk6bmzt
<shadeslayer> i wonder whats the difference between SD and SDHC
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hc == high capacity, i guess
<yofel> SD goes as far as 2G
<shadeslayer> rbelem: my exact thoughts
<yofel> everything larger is SDHC
<shadeslayer> and xc is extreme capacity
<rbelem> shadeslayer, class 2 will not work
<yofel> where does that start?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: thats a class 2?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> rbelem: SDXC: >32 GB to 2 TB
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<yofel> ah
<rbelem> shadeslayer, http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/26/kingmax-flaunts-worlds-first-64gb-microsd-card/
<shadeslayer> my phone won't support 64 GB's
<DarkwingDuck> mine is good with 32 gig except in the recovery area, i cant flash from my 32 gig sd
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://www.flipkart.com/sandisk-memory-card-32gb-microsdhc-mobile-accessories-acccrrqzjfygnfrm
<shadeslayer> but thats out of stock :(
 * Quintasan loathes grab-merge
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, don't use grab-merge
<Quintasan> though, merging it by hand is...
<shadeslayer> i manually run a diff of the 2 debian dirs
<yofel> grab-merge doesn't do anything useful if you use source format 3
<yofel> it merges the packages with patches applied
<rbelem> shadeslayer, those microsd that comes without class number are class 2
<shadeslayer> aw
<Quintasan> Basically it means they are shit :P
<JontheEchidna> manually diffing the dirs is the way to go. I do: 
<Quintasan> merge-changelog actually works
<JontheEchidna> diff -Nru current/blah-version/debian current-debian/blah-version/debian > current-to-debian.diff
<JontheEchidna> then bring up current-to-debian.diff in kate
<JontheEchidna> open relevant files, make changes, re-run the diff command as I go
<Quintasan> current as in oneiric?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh beware, it adds a extra line at the end
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> do i need kdelibs5-data.templates ?
 * Quintasan hates merging
<shadeslayer> because debian seems to have dropped it
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: they were the only ones using that anyways
<JontheEchidna> we just kept it to keep the diff down
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: what about kdelibs5-data.preinst ?
<JontheEchidna> pretty sure they were using the debconf templates and preinst for their kde3->4 migration
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Which directory (debian or ubuntu) to you copy to put merged files in?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i make 3 dirs, ubuntu/debian/work
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I make two dirs, current and current-debian. I apt-get source the package, then copy the latest packaging in from bzr
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: then copy stuff from debian into work and merge with ubuntu dir
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need the wiki for new releases but for merging, MoM is indeed the best place.
<ScottK> debfx: Your promotions are done.  Should hit the archive in ~an hour.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: my setup: http://i.imgur.com/Uye5v.png
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/75481
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: merge-changelog :3
 * yofel has debian package + ubuntu bzr + diff in vim
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: cool, looks like the only thing left is to merge the most recent "unreleased" changelog entry with the merge one
<yofel> +1, merge-changelog is :D
<ScottK> Don't forget to look at changes we have that should be sent back to Debian.
<shadeslayer> rbelem: KSambaShareData would be your doing right?
<debfx> ScottK: great, thanks
<debfx> now I need to figure out how updating kubuntu-meta works
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: So the stuff from yofel's commit should go into 4.6.3-1 release?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<JontheEchidna> I think it should be merged with the 4.6.3-1ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> since 0ubuntu1 never happened and is unreleased
<yofel> 4.6.3-0ubuntu1 should go in 4.6.3-1ubuntu1
 * Quintasan just moves the stuff on to
<Quintasan> top*
<yofel> hm, true, better to drop it
 * yofel fixes his changelog
<Quintasan> we mark 1ubuntu1 as oneiric or unreleased?
<yofel> unreleased
<yofel> should be put stuff into the PPA?
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/75487
<Quintasan> like this?
<ScottK> I wouldn't bother with PPA.
<Quintasan> oh wait, I need to dch Merge with Debian
<yofel> er, use dch and put Merge from debian unsable under your name
<shadeslayer> hmm ... i have -usr/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so which goes into a new package called debian/libkatepartinterfaces4.install
<shadeslayer> for some reason it was in kdelibs5-dev earluer
<shadeslayer> *earlier
<yofel> well, the .so should go into -dev
<ScottK> So it's a package split.
<yofel> .so.* should go into libkatepartinterfaces4.install
<ScottK> If it doesn't make sense, ask the Debian person why they did it that way.
<shadeslayer> debian/libkatepartinterfaces4.install 1:usr/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so.4
<yofel> that's right
<shadeslayer> then a so file is missing, since the diff shows that libkatepartinterfaces.so was removed from kdelibs5-dev
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/75493
<Quintasan> That should do it, shouldn't it?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: is there a way to make diff NOT show lines that were moved around in the same file?
<yofel> Quintasan: looks right
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no need for   * Update Vcs links as the branch is owned by kubuntu-packagers now  i think
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so. I like reordering them to match the way Debian has them anyways
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: ^
<yofel> shadeslayer: that never made it into the archive yte
<yofel> *yet
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well .. but they make my diff fatter
<yofel> so it should stay
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: the goal is to get as small of a diff against debian as possible, even if it makes the diff compared to the current version bigger
<bambee> why does the debian kde team use libdlrestriction for loadable plugins  and not us ?
<ScottK> Because it's new
<bambee> (kdebase is an example)
<bambee> ah it's new ?
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah but it makes it harder to spot stuff that was moved into other files
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> It was added since we last merged.
<bambee> ok
<shadeslayer> bambee: new in pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: this is why I rerun my diff command periodically while I work
<JontheEchidna> I <3 the up arrow keyu
<JontheEchidna> -u
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> OH FCK
<shadeslayer> i <3 zsh + the arrow key
<bambee> shadeslayer: ok, so libdlrestriction should be import from debian and then I can merge kdebase 4.6.3
<shadeslayer> bambee: already done
 * Quintasan hit his elbow on the table and felt the electricity :S
<bambee> great
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hahaha
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Hit your funny bone, I see.
<Quintasan> oh fcks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: even worse is when you get up and your leg is sleeping
<JontheEchidna> (at least, that's what we call that spot in america)
<Quintasan> funny bone? :D
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> yep
<JontheEchidna> because it's ironically not funny when you hit it :P
<Quintasan> :3
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its a bone in your elbow 
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> it's not a bone
<JontheEchidna> but a cluster of nerves running across a bone
<Quintasan> it's a nerve 
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> here i was thinking it was a small'ish bone
<JontheEchidna> you learn something new every day ;-)
<Quintasan> it has to be a nerve since you feel "electricity" when you hit it :P
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe it evolves into a bone?
<apachelogger> considering shadeslayer is living the future...
<maco> is this like when i taught apachelogger what i call the little handle on a car's ceiling?
<shadeslayer> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> uh, true
<apachelogger> ohshithandle++
<apachelogger> could not have survived without it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo 
<maco> especially with Riddell's driving
<apachelogger> true true
<Quintasan> maco: how do you call it? :D
<maco> Quintasan: apachelogger already said it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have to tell me how to fix this : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/71339932/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.phonon-backend-gstreamer_4%3A4.7.0really4.5.0-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> ohshithandle? :D
<maco> yes
 * apachelogger is suffering from itchy beard syndrome
<maco> cuz that's what you're saying when you need to grab it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's downloading  libqt4-opengl-dev
<shadeslayer> but still failing
<JontheEchidna> re getting kaccessible in to main, that shouldn't be too hard since it's already in a source package that's in main, yes?
<apachelogger> them bones them bones them dancing bones
 * Quintasan makes a mental note to tell his brother about it
<JontheEchidna> (Debian added it to their kdeaccessibility metapackage)
<shadeslayer> maco: are you talking about the handbrake? :D
<Quintasan> DEM BONEZ
 * Quintasan wonders why there is no music
<JontheEchidna> All we should need to do for that is add it to our metapackage and let the archive admins promote it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because it uses the fires of mount doom to screw you over
<maco> JontheEchidna: yep
<apachelogger> also it uses opengl whereas we only use opengles
<bambee> shadeslayer: what's its name ? libdlrestriction ?
<apachelogger> incidentially enough the two are mutually exclusive in a linking context
<shadeslayer> bambee: it would be the same as debian afaik
<bambee> ok
 * apachelogger actually thought he created a patch0r for this
<JontheEchidna> maco: I see you're down for this on the todo. I'm currently merging kdeaccessibility with Debian right now, mind if I just put kaccessible in the metapackage?
<JontheEchidna> then once it gets in component mismatch an admin will promote it
<maco> JontheEchidna: go ahead. i was figuring id have to go do a MIR and all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i cannot follow what you're saying :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what did you do to break it?
<JontheEchidna> cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i didn't break it, it was broken when i looked at it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's broken only on ARM
<shadeslayer> which is precisely why i looked at it
<Quintasan> oh wait I'm responsible for making the kwin-opengles right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because Riddell did not fix0r it in oneiric
<apachelogger> take a looksy at the natttty proposed
<apachelogger> why is that crapz in proposed anyway
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpvuqj5nv6U
 * shadeslayer looks
<Quintasan> do we want to depend on cdbs if debian doesnt?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one in proposed looks like it was supposed to go in updates xD
<apachelogger> Quintasan: context plz
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> read
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613880
<yofel> Quintasan: not if it's not used, check what you add to it
<Quintasan> kubotu: ~np
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does the rules diff look like?
<yofel> the question is if you use cdbs in rules
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> supposedly the debian masters migrated away form shitty old cdbs
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> dhmk uses dh7 not cdbs
<Quintasan> oh lol
<Quintasan> a typo in our description
<Quintasan> information has no plural AFAIK
<shadeslayer> where should usr/lib/libkatepartinterfaces.so go : kdelibs5-dev or kdelibs5-plugins?
<yofel> kdelibs5-dev IMO
<JontheEchidna> zomg, I realize now we can just copy new .install files straight from debian now that we share the same doc install path
<shadeslayer> because debian seems to have put other so's like : kde3supportwidgets.so in kdelibs5-plugins
<yofel> ask debian then...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: uh .. are we using kde/ or kde4/ ?
<JontheEchidna> kde/
<shadeslayer> derp
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: kde3supportwidgets.so is a Qt designer plugin, is why
<JontheEchidna> not a shared library
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613882
<JontheEchidna> are there any public headers for libkatepartinterfaces that are installed?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: dst:usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ << right?
<Quintasan> - is debian
<yofel> hm, kdelibs5-data uses /usr/share/docs/kde4/ here
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah
<Quintasan> + is Ubuntu, which one do we want?
<JontheEchidna> debian is using this in kdeaccessibility: usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/jovie/
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/75499
<JontheEchidna> ok, so there'll need to be a new package for the lib itself, with the naked .so going into kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> along with any headers, etc
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, funny enough kdetoys has (from debian): Suggests: kdetoys (= ${source:Version})
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i put in the naked so in kdelibs5-dev .... debian didn't put it there
<JontheEchidna> where did it put it?
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh... what
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it didn't
<yofel> that's for kdetoys-dbg
<shadeslayer> thats why i'm asking
<JontheEchidna> there's probably a reason
<Quintasan> I'm leaving it as is
<yofel> shadeslayer: is it in not-installed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: haven't built it yet, but it's not in any of the install files
<shadeslayer> completing the merge first
<shadeslayer> i'll leave it there for the time being and see if it builds with the file there
 * yofel hopes pkg-kde-tools 0.14 has a sane list_missing target ...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> is there a way i can make ack-grep listen for inputs and make it search in debian/*.install when i press enter?
 * apachelogger has no idea what that means
 * yofel neither...
<shadeslayer> well ... something like a endless loop and you input a word and it will search a debian/*.install for that work
<shadeslayer> *word
<shadeslayer> and when it's done searching it'll wait for the next expression
<yofel> I've never ever used ack-grep, so no idea
<ryanakca> Why not just write yourself a quick script to do that for you?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i don't know bash scripting xD
<yofel> yeah, thanks to that I need to write everything in neon myself, learn bash :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> yofel: ack-grep is lovely, can only recommend it
<shadeslayer> ^^ oh yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: someone told me about it at conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> been using it ever since
 * yofel installs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should we burn kdesudo with fire?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: by that you mean remove it?
<apachelogger> I just looked at the code and whent *barf*
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Here, what's the command for ack-grep? ack-grep <searchpattern> <files> ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or make it easy on the eyes
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: yes
<shadeslayer> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<shadeslayer> symbol changes
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/ackgrepl.sh should do it.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: rdepends list isn't too terribly large. With some pyth0rn engineering we could use polkit
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> lets not remove it
<JontheEchidna> right, it's a good way to launch things as root safely
<JontheEchidna> but we can kick it off the CD by default
<apachelogger> does anyone have a maverick machine around or something?
<shadeslayer> oh thats cook
<shadeslayer> *cool
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what if a user wants to start kate as rootz?
<apachelogger> I hear that happens
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah
<JontheEchidna> the less things using kdesudo the better, though
<JontheEchidna> this is what you get when you come up to me and say we should burn something with fire :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need someone to finish software-properties dbus worker port
<apachelogger> mvo also wants to switch away from the sudo
<apachelogger> but we both failed at finding someone to finish the code
<JontheEchidna> that's the big blocker, yeah.
<JontheEchidna> It's why libmuonprivate and apturl-kde use it
<yofel> hm, and how do you start something like latencytop as root without a terminal? or do you want people to use gksu for that?
<apachelogger> gksudo surely has better code than kdesudo
<apachelogger> also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdesudo/+bug/778404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778404 in KdeSudo "kdesudo does not remember password in natty" [Undecided,New]
 * apachelogger has no idea why that broke
<apachelogger> must be something in sudo though
<apachelogger> as kdesudo just wraps sudo in a kprocess
 * apachelogger stops phonon qml hacking and cleans up kdesudo code
<apachelogger> there is quite the thunderstorm going on
<JontheEchidna> wow, we could almost sync kdeaccessibility if it weren't for one replace that we must carry until next lts
<JontheEchidna> it's so nice not having diverging packaging, like we had in the olden days
<apachelogger> they were diverging from ever stream ^^
<apachelogger> fun^2
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> no symbols in new packaging
<debfx> JontheEchidna: when you are seeding kaccessible, could you also add gstreamer0.10-qapt to desktop?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: sure
<Quintasan_> HERP DERP
<Quintasan_> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/merges/
<debfx> I feeling seeding makes more sense than phonon-backend-gstreamer recommending it
<yofel> grmbl
<JontheEchidna> all the things that provide the gstreamer plugin binary via alternatives should provide a virtual package, imo
<JontheEchidna> then phonon-gstreamer can recommend that
 * Quintasan is getting tired of merging even though he did only one thing
<Quintasan> :/
<JontheEchidna> seeding wouldn't hurt, though
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah ... i've been merging kdelibs for 5 hours now
<shadeslayer> i have no idea how to do this symbols stuff
 * shadeslayer leaves it for laterz
<debfx> well the codec installation isn't phonon specific, no?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what is herp derp about that?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: HERP DERP was about Quassel disconnecting on me
<debfx> so some gstreamer package would have to recommend the codec installation virtual
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> Quintasan: blame my ISP
<JontheEchidna> I believe it's a library function call that ends up invoking the .exe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have braces on the same lines as enum or newline?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, then what was the link for?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: p.u.o link?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I want you to review it :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I do: enum WarningCode {
<JontheEchidna> brb
 * Quintasan always forgets how to do merges
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the didn't install libkateinterfacespart.so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are wicked
<JontheEchidna> in the evil sense?
<JontheEchidna> or the totally cool sense?
<apachelogger> !find kdex.dtd
<ubottu> File kdex.dtd found in kdelibs-data, kdoctools
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: evil :P
<apachelogger> !info kdelibs-data
<ubottu> kdelibs-data (source: kdelibs): core shared data for all KDE applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-5ubuntu2 (natty), package size 6332 kB, installed size 27408 kB
<apachelogger> ehhhhh
<apachelogger> !info kdoctools
<ubottu> kdoctools (source: kde4libs): various tools for accessing application documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 166 kB, installed size 4696 kB
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> why does kdesudo FTBFS then
 * apachelogger waves fist
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian-to-work seems to have direct, non-patched changes
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> such as?
 * Quintasan can't find any
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> unless that is a patch in a patch :/
<JontheEchidna> brainfsck
<Quintasan> :d
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: we should follow Debian's changes to kdeadmin-dbg deps
<Quintasan> KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES says otherwise :P
<JontheEchidna> users shouldn't have to install everything that the metapackage depends on to get symbols for one app
<Quintasan> moving back to Recommends then
<JontheEchidna> I don't see any rationale given for keeping that diff in debian/changelog when it first appeared
<serenity> hi. Is there already a PPA for 4.7 beta?
<CIA-51> [kdesudo] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110527194729-rf73g38bo034puvy * kdesudo/ (kcookie.cpp kcookie.h kdesudo.cpp kdesudo.h main.cpp) make code flipping readable!!!!
<Quintasan> serenity: not yet
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian has it as a suggests kdeadmin
<serenity> Quintasan: ok, thanks
<Quintasan> serenity: You can use Project Neon meanwhile :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: suggests then
<JontheEchidna> otherwise it looks great
<Quintasan> okay, what do I do now?
<shadeslayer> did someone forward kubuntu_04_add_langpack_path.diff ?
 * Quintasan can't remember doing that
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: push to bzr, make a note on merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> what does it do?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: it's not forwardable
<JontheEchidna> it adds our custom langpack dir to l10n resources
<apachelogger> not very forwardable indeed
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this beast has very scary logic
<Quintasan> oh shi-
<shadeslayer> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/library-packages.mk'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> great
<JontheEchidna> prob. needs new pkg-kde-tools
<Quintasan> How does one revert latest commit? -_-
<debfx> yeah we should backport it to natty
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: in bzr?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: have you pushed it?
 * JontheEchidna grabs kdeartwork
<yofel> that should be >= 0.14 then 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: unfortunately I did
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bzr revert then
<shadeslayer> no other way
<yofel> hm, no, 0.12
<shadeslayer> ah well then
<shadeslayer> kdelibs merge is ~done
<shadeslayer> only symbols are left and kubuntu_04_add_langpack_path.diff needs to be looked into
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't need to be looked in to, it just stays there
<shadeslayer> i'm going to study for a while now :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: needs to be refreshed :D
<JontheEchidna> oh
 * Quintasan can't comprehend what he just did
<JontheEchidna> trololo: pull-debian-source: Downloading http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/kdeartwork/kdeartwork_4.6.3.orig.tar.bz2 (111.475 MiB)
<Quintasan> lol
<debfx> :D
<shadeslayer> hahhaa
<yofel> so? I just downloaded oxygen-icons
<yofel> >350
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> christ, that'd take me half an hour
<apachelogger> reminds me
<yofel> insanity
<apachelogger> I should push xz upstream
<yofel> someone get lp xz support :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: opinions on having two tars? one bz2 and one xz?
<apachelogger> for amarok
<apachelogger> I don't see releaseme2 being done any time soon
<JontheEchidna> I love this, just a meaningless screen of repeating dots: http://i.imgur.com/RbQ9X.png
<Nightrose> apachelogger: xz?
<shadeslayer> okay thats done too
<Nightrose> apachelogger: for what?
<shadeslayer> could someone backport pkg-kde-tools and let me know?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kdeadmin/ubuntu
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: please check if I didn't screw up something like rev 119 :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah .. <3
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=119&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 119 | Matthias: kvt goes Linux/Alpha (Thanks to Christian Czezatke)
<shadeslayer> hahaaha
<debfx> afaik soyuz already supports xz orig tarballs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: xz aka lzma, equal decompression requirements as gzip (thus much lighter than bz2) while actually producing vastly smaller tars than bz2
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: haha, you put the files on the top level
<Quintasan> ~np Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Don't Look to the Eyes of a Stranger" by Iron Maiden [Virtual XI, 1998] 7 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/3hC0sYpfq2LTdDQgFsQk0w] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<yofel> debfx: then I need to try again
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Yeah :D
<yofel> didn't last time I tried it :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: gnu is already doing 2 tars for most projects, it will eventually become the new standard for compression
<debfx> yofel: bug #742408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742408 in Launchpad itself "Support xz compression in source packages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742408
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks all better after the most recent revision
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmm i'm not a huge fan of having two but if it is not a huge overhead for me ok
<debfx> shadeslayer: just build the source package with -nc
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: cool, I'll grab another one so I get better it :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger either one one of you looking into my avogadro/choqok merge?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: will only take slightly longer to create the tar
 * yofel hugs debfx and [insert random launchpad dev here]
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I ain't looking at showcock
<shadeslayer> debfx: trying to use a pbuilder here xD
<apachelogger> Nightrose: for all I care you could also drop bz2 alltogehter, I think all somewhat recent distros can decompress xz
<shadeslayer> ,,,
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wha?
<shadeslayer> s/,,,/...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: choqok and avogadro merges
<yofel> s/.../…/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "…s debfx and [insert random launchpad dev here]"
<shadeslayer> hahahaah
 * yofel hits kubotu
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - that's a question for the packager list i guess
<Quintasan> kubotu: shut the fcks up :S
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: 150 students .... managing nightmare :S
<JontheEchidna> s/.../.../
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "...ntasan: looks all better after the most recent revision"
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: tell me about it
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Nightrose> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 787458 and 788772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787458 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "Please merge avogadro 1.0.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787458
<Quintasan> wolololol
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788772 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Please merge choqok 1.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788772
<JontheEchidna> funny results when you try to replace something you haven't said with something
<CIA-51> [kdesudo] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110527200522-vtql3zel4t4zt9ma * kdesudo/ (kdesudo.cpp kdesudo.h) qstringbuilder and further readability++
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> I can't belive what my eyes are seeing
<Quintasan> apachelogger is commiting code
<apachelogger> avgoadro finally has a proper debdiff
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Quintasan: clearly you are not in #phonon :P
 * apachelogger likes to produce CIA walls with git
<Quintasan> >implying I care about your upstream commits
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> upstream commits == downstream commits
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wall of commit
<apachelogger> upcoming blog post
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please upload then, will work on k3b merge tomorrow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: btw you have until tuesday to complain about the blog post I sent a review request some days ago :P
<JontheEchidna> oh right, I forgot to reviwe that
<shadeslayer> ok ciao
<yofel> cu
 * JontheEchidna still has download dots meaninglessly scrolling across his screen
<Quintasan> WTF
<yofel> hahah
<debfx> phonon* merging: done
 * apachelogger wonders if shadeslayer did anything about the arm FTBFS
 * Quintasan can remember uploading telepathy-qt4 0.6.0 but it is still not in the archive
<apachelogger> debfx: while you are at it, pleaes throw in the patch from natty-proposed
<apachelogger> fixes arm FTBFS due to gles
<debfx> apachelogger: isn't that fixed upstream?
<apachelogger> yes it is, but I do not think we released it yet
<apachelogger> also there is no pgst release scheduled right now
<apachelogger> we might push one after randa sprint though *shrug*
<debfx> we haven't had 4.5.1 in oneiric yet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hav eno idea why userconfig is better than kuser :P
<apachelogger> except that one is maintained and the other is not
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this is the default kuser UI: http://i.imgur.com/qhdkP.png
<JontheEchidna> that should be enough for you :P
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> wtf is this?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i didn't
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: quite honestly the userconfig UI is not a UI design master piece either
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: carol does not like me!
<JontheEchidna> it is quite an improvement though
<bambee> wait the new userconfig... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe she does not like unicorns/pink ? :P
<Quintasan> ~np Quintasan
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Don't Look to the Eyes of a Stranger" by Iron Maiden [Virtual XI, 1998] 7 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/3hC0sYpfq2LTdDQgFsQk0w] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and hence does not like you ?
<Quintasan> wtf
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perhaps
<yofel> lol
<yofel> The image “http://i.imgur.com/qhdkP.png” cannot be displayed because it contains errors.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rekonq merge does not have a fulldebdiff
<shadeslayer> which rekonq merge?
<apachelogger> eh
<yofel> reloading twice helped
<apachelogger> showcock
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats missing?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ~np is broken
<Quintasan> http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a debdiff new ubuntu to old
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is last.fm for you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think it might be better to not mention kuser, only confuses people and distracts from the point of the post
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking
<apachelogger> should the question come up in the comments I can still answer it
<JontheEchidna> I had worries that just mentioning userconfig would look like us pushing NIH solutions
<JontheEchidna> even though userconfig is clearly superior
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/+bug/788772/+attachment/2143902/+files/ubuntu_old_vs_ubuntu_new_complete.debdiff.xz
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 788772 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Please merge choqok 1.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that implies people know kuser :P
<Quintasan> Implying implies implying obvious implications
<apachelogger> and the discussion on kde-core-devel or where it was WRT userconfig into KDE seemed generally acknowloging that kuser is unmaintained and b0rked
<Quintasan> jussi: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wrong order of diff
<apachelogger> that is 1.1 to 1.0 not 1.0 to 1.1
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: alright, fixing, anything else?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: locking the screen in neon still doesn't work
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Why do you blame me?
 * yofel wonders if locking uses dbus
<Quintasan> It's either broken in KDE or it uses DBus
<shadeslayer> i'm not
<shadeslayer> i'd say it's using some dbus magic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you upstream kubuntu_02_fix_message_indicator?
<Quintasan> If latter is true then we seriously need to arrange dbus to look in our paths
<yofel> have fun finding out how, I gave up
 * apachelogger thinks screen locking requires to have suid set on some binary
<apachelogger> or maybe that was unlocking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell said that he forwarded it to upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: locking works, but can't unlock after that xD
 * Quintasan notes he did not get an answer last time from dbus guys
<Riddell> he might need reminding
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you try asking them later about it ?
<Riddell> or maybe he made another change
<Riddell> just checkif the indicate stuff actually works
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: will do
<debfx> apachelogger: it built fine despite linking against GL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.7.0really4.5.1-1ubuntu1/+build/2530973
<debfx> I though that didn't work
<apachelogger> debfx: at runtime it will cause symbol collision
<JontheEchidna> lol, we still have: Replaces: kdeplasma-addons-data (<< 4:4.1.87) in kdeartwork
 * JontheEchidna baleets
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks good othterwise
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uploaded new diff
<apachelogger> debfx: or perhaps linaro got their compat lib in already? *shrug*
<Quintasan> ofono is in Debian unstable in case we are interested
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw would the intrid for Kubuntu Mobile fit into my Phone Memory if i transfer it via fastboot?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oooh
<Quintasan> http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/ofono.html
<apachelogger> no idea what fastboot is and no idea what phone you have and even less idea about how much memory your bootloader allows for initrd&zimage
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes we are
<apachelogger> Quintasan: without that we cannot have GSM ^^
<apachelogger> rbelem: ^ less work for us
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fastboot is the android tool ... wait .. how did you boot kubuntu mobile on your tablet?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: initrd should fit
<rbelem> apachelogger, awesome :-)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: PROTIP: boot.img usually is 10mb or even more depending on your device
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well if we can fit intrid, we could theoretically boot kubuntu mobile
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'm running MIUI these days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I buy devices that actually have support for hacking them
<Quintasan> >MIUI
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haven
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have'nt you heard? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: HTC bootloaders are now unlockable
<apachelogger> I thought they'd just stop locking shit
<apachelogger> also that is still not hackable by my definition
<shadeslayer> well .. i think it'll be one simple command to unlock them
<shadeslayer> fastboot oem unlock or something
<debfx> apachelogger: the gstreamer backend needs a cmake option to disable opengl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.osnews.com/story/24794/HTC_Officially_Stops_Locking_Bootloaders
<apachelogger> debfx: why?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: is there a 'official' way to unlock my bootloader now?
 * apachelogger did not know rbelem is working for HTC now
<rbelem> shadeslayer, dunno
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what the hell are you using?
<Quintasan> HTC Desire?
<rbelem> apachelogger, no no :-)
<apachelogger> and so he does not
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> rbelem: yeah, was a sarcastical comment
<debfx> apachelogger: so we can reliably disable opengl on arm
<apachelogger> debfx: just don't install libgl-dev :P
<debfx> apachelogger: what do you not understand about reliable? ;)
<apachelogger> libgl-dev is not pulled in on armel
<apachelogger> because of the gles transition
<apachelogger> if it is that is a bug anyway
<apachelogger> having an option up the stream is fishy
<debfx> how  so?
<apachelogger> cause that is implicit functionality intorduced by nokia, so various Qt apps could be using it
<apachelogger> having an option makes people wanna use it, makes shit broken
<apachelogger> whoops
<JontheEchidna> you can build-depend libgl-dev [!armel] to be safe
<apachelogger> something is borked with choqok
<debfx> aha the code has: #if !defined(QT_OPENGL_ES)
<Quintasan> Broken by Design (TM)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that could still pull it in via the dep tree
<JontheEchidna> true
<debfx> apachelogger: are you sure it causes symbol collisions?
<apachelogger> Phonon Five will ship with demos that contain .prn files
<apachelogger> debfx: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
<yofel> you guys are in new major version frenzy too?
<apachelogger> that was the reason we had to rebuild half the kde workspace stack to get plasma mobile to use gl
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<debfx> in that case the check is counterproductive because it makes the code build but it still fails at runtime
 * apachelogger used the wrong command magic
<debfx> apachelogger: I still don't understand what's wrong with a default on option to use opengl
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: y u no put yourself on merges.ubuntu.com?
<Quintasan> I did FFS
<JontheEchidna> https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> debfx: well, talk to tdfischer, maybe he thinks it is worthwhile
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> damn rekonq
 * JontheEchidna maintains his committment to having a good browser by using chromium :P
 * apachelogger uses ie8
<apachelogger> works like charm
<debfx> hm I could just add a Build-Conflicts for now
 * JontheEchidna grabs kdebase-runtime for a merge
 * apachelogger feels a sudden tiredness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you look at choqok again?
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> the irony here is that the source package structure will entirely change right after we merge :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so true
<shadeslayer> i can already feel the pain
<JontheEchidna> and right when we just got to the point where we could almost sync our KDE packages...
 * JontheEchidna sighs
<Quintasan> I think jussi did something scary to Freescale
<Quintasan> like wait what
<JontheEchidna> we'll really need to coordinate with Debian on this one
<yofel> right
<Quintasan> Why don't we just wait for them to do splitting? :P
<JontheEchidna> because we won't have KDE packages in time for release if we wait :P
<apachelogger> we'd like ot have 4.7 before 2013
<debfx> JontheEchidna: yes like I said, we should help Debian package the beta
 * Quintasan is really +1 on cooridination
<yofel> oh, you want to wait 2 months for it?
<JontheEchidna> if we offer to help with their packaging, things will go much more smoothly for everyone
<yofel> I'm being optimistic
<debfx> and then merge again
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oh, I must have missed you saying that
<JontheEchidna> it's a smashing good idea, though :)
<Quintasan> gotta get everyone show up on #debian-kde
<jussi> Quintasan: pong
<JontheEchidna> great minds thing alike, etc
 * apachelogger giggles
<debfx> :D
<Quintasan> jussi: what did you do to Freescale?
<jussi> Quintasan: ?
<yofel> which reminds me...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you working on ofono?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: are you working on ofono?
<apachelogger> we haz merges to do
<Quintasan> jussi: shipping date suddenly switched to today :D
<JontheEchidna> jussi: where did you put the body?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: NO lol
<jussi> Quintasan: I grabbed and twisted...  (hear that shadeslayer? I want blink soon... )
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It is maintained by Debian Telepathy team
<ScottK> Quintasan: #debian-kde is the user support channel.  It's #debian-qt-kde for packaging.
<apachelogger> jussi: I be ordered today
<Quintasan> ScottK: oh, I see
<jussi> apachelogger: :)
<apachelogger> also thanks to lord google I can save currency exchange stuffz
<apachelogger> google++
<Quintasan> <PovAddict> MoDaX said he has zero plans to get anywhere close to it until the tarball layout is frozen
<Quintasan> DOHOHOHOHO
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan takes a look at kde-packagers
<yofel> well, I agree
<Quintasan> not happening anywhen soon
<jussi> Quintasan: Our ship date here for 5 of them also changed to today 
<Quintasan> jussi: You did not threat them with some divine fist of doom or something along those lines, did you? :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: this is not to say we can't have a collaborative git repo for early packing 
<jussi> Quintasan: as I said, I grabbed and twisted... :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: sorry ... i didn't follow you :D
<JontheEchidna> that way people who are not MoDaX can touch it early
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you just said something scary
<Quintasan> ScottK: How about you suggest that ^? :P
<apachelogger> what if kubuntu packaging was a branch of debian packaging in debian's git.... ;)
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Quintasan> Can't unsee that apachelogger
<ScottK> If only LP could import from non-master git branches ....
<apachelogger> merging would be simpler, git would be sweetest, debian would luv us, we'd get to have stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: screw LP :P
<ScottK> Fair enough.
<apachelogger> technology fail -> use other stuff :P
<ScottK> Git always makes my head hurt.
<JontheEchidna> The big issue is that 4.7 is basically resetting the packaging landscape, and we need some way of keeping somewhat together with Debian if we want the packages to be even remotely similar
 * apachelogger needed 2 rather large black boards to draw the git policy of a university project he is leading :P
<JontheEchidna> we can reuse binary package descriptions and such, but it's still a big change
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, we (shadeslayer and yofel) already had a taste of that after we started Project Neon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: meh ... we have a newer ofono
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<Quintasan> but we did not have to collaborate with anyone so.. :P
<debfx> I'd say we also don't have an interest to package 4.7 atm if upstream will change the tarball layout again
<yofel> yeah, and our packaging is pretty much cp  and sed
<shadeslayer> i'd say, anyone who wants to use 4.7 right away can use PN xD
<apachelogger> debfx: why would upstream change again?
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: why wouldn't they?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *hugs*
<JontheEchidna> knowning upstream :P
<debfx> apachelogger: cause they have no idea what they want to do
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://www.mail-archive.com/release-team@kde.org/msg04607.html
<apachelogger> debfx: WRT what?
<yofel> true, if they already ship empty tarballs...
<Quintasan> yofel: I had quite lulzy time reading the thread on kde-packagers
<yofel> yeah, thankfully someone remembered kde-wallpapers ^^
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<debfx> apachelogger: if they want to combine multiple git repositories in a tarball
<yofel> I understand the slackware folks though
<yofel> if they continue like this we'll have >100 tarballs in the end
<shadeslayer> Modularity++
<apachelogger> it is because KDE is too nice
<Quintasan> well, it means more work
<Quintasan> but
<apachelogger> Quintasan: easily scriptable
<Quintasan> less time to download, install
<yofel> we already split binary stuff, so no user benefit
<apachelogger> not having super large packages makes SRUing much more attractive
<yofel> makes updates smaller though
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<yofel> that too
<apachelogger> if you have a fix that affects like 0.1% of the people you will think twice before you SRU workspace
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for that matter, makes backporting viable too
<apachelogger> not necesarily
<yofel> if you mean backporting KDE, I doubt the backports team will like a 100 sources backport request ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: well, I prefer to have shitload of small packages rather that downloading over 9000 mb just because of a small change
<yofel> agreed
<apachelogger> yofel: I think he meant backporting individual apps
<apachelogger> or at least I hope he did
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> heh
<cpatrick08> i was wondering when kde 4.6.3 was going to be in the oneiric because it is in the natty kubunt-ppa repos but not in oneiric
<yofel> cpatrick08: we're on it
<apachelogger> WIP
<cpatrick08> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, backporting individual apps
<yofel> well, that could be doable for some cases
<apachelogger> rather a lot depends on the app and its surrounding envrionment
<shadeslayer> aseigo is on a bug rampage xD
<Quintasan> huh?
<apachelogger> he started a holy war on bugs the other day
<apachelogger> epic thread on plasma-devel
<apachelogger> good thing phonon is well triaged by its maintainer :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> come to think of it, I should make a triage run in randa, while I have some multimedia minds around
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: moving to bugzilla 4 might help improve things
<shadeslayer> but bugzilla is still a dump
<apachelogger> so is lunchpad
<apachelogger> so is every bug system I have ever seen in my life
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but lauchpad's bug component actually is usable
<apachelogger> naturally as it is a rather crappy thing to make software for
<shadeslayer> i've yet to get the hang of bugzilla's components and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 8 bugs in 22 mins
<apachelogger> plasma has an epic amount of duplicates
<apachelogger> and junior job quality issues
<shadeslayer> still is a pretty good rate
<apachelogger> just make someone use plasma who has never used it
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> there are more subtle glitches of all sorts than you could possible remember unless you write em down
<Quintasan> ScottK: Why are they so uncooperative?
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: who?
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> i still rememer KDE 4.0 days
<Quintasan> Debian KDE Qt Team
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> click on a button ... insta crash
<apachelogger> cause they know that being too nice to downstream makes your life in the future harder
<apachelogger> and you end up trying to resolve a non-issue just so that slackware people are happy.. :P
<Quintasan> I mean, what the hell is wrong with tackling it earlier?
<apachelogger> Influential hedge fund manager David Einhorn has called for Microsoft Corp Chief Executive Steve Ballmer to step down, saying the world's largest software company's long-time leader is stuck in the past.
<apachelogger> and that is news?
 * apachelogger shakes head
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where did you read that?
<apachelogger> reuters
<apachelogger> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/25/us-microsoft-idUSTRE74O8BQ20110525
<shadeslayer> i usually just look at arstechnica and the newspaper ... 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: modax makes a very valid point there
<shadeslayer> i'd rather wait and do it right than do it fast and fsck up
<Quintasan> We are already late.
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter
<apachelogger> here is a valid point: soon it will be june, we release in october
<Quintasan> I agree on waiting till tarball layout settles down
<Quintasan> but I somehow get the idea they will still not touch it even after it settles down
<apachelogger> every day that we do not have the finalesque software versions in the archive we loose valuable time for testing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just the first para makes me crack up
<shadeslayer> "... surrendering leadership of the tech sector to Apple Inc."
<apachelogger> which has direct impact on releas quality, which has direct impact on our public image, which has indirect impact on the size of our use base
<apachelogger> in turn the size of the user base has direct impact on amount of testing ...
<apachelogger> vicious circle that one is
<apachelogger> "I received my Welcome Package today, and would be working on the pin tonight"
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> "i recived my welcome package today..and i bought samsung galaxy ace... :)"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: read the next one
<apachelogger> WTF^2
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've muted that thread
<apachelogger> "I can safely say that NOBODY CARES! Stop spamming, god dammit! I went to sleep for 1 hour, and now I have 35 unread mails! Wtf is wrong wrong you people? There's less spam on dedicated spam groups! Can't you guys go share that with you REAL LIFE FRIENDS, and not 4000 people that couldn't care less? "
<apachelogger> fullack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and then he is moderated :P
<apachelogger> "Let's call this thread dead. Anyone further posting to this thread will also be moderated."
<apachelogger> fullack^2
<apachelogger> I'd have done that after post 15 already
<shadeslayer> i did it at something like ~30 posts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this happens every year afaik
<apachelogger> yes it does
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> there should be an announce list so that one can savely unsubscribe from that pit of madness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is one
<apachelogger> srsly
<shadeslayer> carols mentioned it in the thread
<shadeslayer> oh no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a seprate thread asking for a announce list
<apachelogger> well there is a list for public announce, that I know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://groups.google.com/group/google-summer-of-code-announce
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah, yeah, I c
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is the public one
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah only for gsoc students you mean?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, where program info goes
<apachelogger> like that mail about proof of enrollment 
<apachelogger> later on reminders about eval deadline etc.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw how much work is putting in the wifi feature in the installer? a weekend? 2 weekends?
<shadeslayer> the coding part
<shadeslayer> KDE PIM RC2 this weekend btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: without actually thinking up a way to do it etc?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coding time
<apachelogger> should be doable in a weekend
<apachelogger> given appropriate knowledge of python
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've a bit of playing around with python and dbus
<shadeslayer> but thats pretty much it
<shadeslayer> ok gtg, cya :)
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<ScottK> Quintasan: Who?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Debian KDE Qt, well, whatever
<Quintasan> We either wait for them or do it ourselves :P
<yofel> if we wait for them we'll have good packages, but forget being remotely up-to-date
<debfx> maybe they can be convinced to update if we do most of the work
<ScottK> Quintasan: They are on a different timeline than we are, so it's reasonable they'd have a different level of urgency.
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613944/
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> what's going on in my PC?!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: random guess: something makes your scheduler delay stuff for very long
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no idea what could be possibly doing that :/
<JontheEchidna> something is writing ascii characters into a log that you pastebinned to us
<apachelogger> a bug in the kernel for example :P
<JontheEchidna> trollface.jpg
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, seems Debian has the contents of our plasma-scriptengine-qml in the kdebase-runtime package
<JontheEchidna> and -data
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> I'm going to bed
<Quintasan> GN everyone
 * apachelogger should do this too
<Quintasan> [ 1092.709233] update-apt-xapi[3991]: segfault at 4068c5580 ip 00007fb0ed6858c6 sp 00007fff1321d228 error 4 in libstdc++.so.6.0.14[7fb0ed619000+e8000]
<Quintasan> lolwtf
<Quintasan> aptitude--
<Quintasan> no way...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-28
<ScottK> debfx: Would you be up for taking a crack at merging Qt?
<ScottK> Are people bumping boost to 1.46?
<ScottK> We need to do that and get rid of 1.42 ASAP.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Has kubuntu_01_fix_dialog_focus.diff in polkit-kde-1 been sent upstream?
<JontheEchidna> I think I committed it directly
<JontheEchidna> yup: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/polkit-kde-agent-1/repository/revisions/0701f84a57156f8f584bb4fe928811a26ceefcf0
<JontheEchidna> there just hasn't been a new release of it yet
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> That's our only diff with Debian, so I just mailed the patch back to them for consideration.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you be up for reviewing shadeslayer's kde4libs merge?  i think that's next.
<JontheEchidna> I'll put it at the top of the list for tomorrow
<ScottK> Great.
<debfx> ScottK: I though Quintasan wanted to do that since he participated in the patch review
<bambee> morning
<bambee> debian kde team has renamed libkonq5a to libkonq5abi1 ? I need to do the same thing ? 
<Peace-> Hi
<debfx> bambee: yes, I think we should
<bambee> another thing about libdlrestrictions: actually it's into universe, many kde apps will use this package
<bambee> debfx: okay thanks
<Peace-> ==> i did a debian package for this http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Active+Application?content=139686
<debfx> ScottK: ^ I thought you are able to move new binary packages to main :)
<Peace-> plasma looks good now => http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/28/plasma-desktopwq1739.jpg
<yofel> morning
<Peace-> yofel: morning
<bambee> debfx: ping
<bambee> apparently there is a missing cmake macro in libdlrestrictions-dev
<bambee> "kde4deb_dlrestrictions_process_libraries"
<debfx> bambee: where is it used?
<bambee> or the debian patch is wrong and does not use the right macro....
<bambee> debfx: in kdebase
<bambee> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614095/
<bambee> it's a patch imported from debian
<debfx> hmm
<bambee> I don't find it in the orig tarball (even with a recursive grep) o_O
<bambee> and there is no diff.gz in debian....
<bambee> well, Modestas Vainius is on irc ? (the author)
<yofel> there should be a debian.tar.gz
<debfx> it looks like some cmake magic
<yofel> bambee: MoDaX in #debian-qt-kde@irc.oftc.net
<yofel> you should be in there anyway
<bambee> ok
<bambee> shadeslayer: ping me when you've finished to merge kdelibs (I need it for kdebase)
<debfx> agateau: in dbusmenu-qt you export various classes from private headers. are those really needed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: could you do a apt-get upgrade on your thinkpad?
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'm nearly done, waiting for pkg-kde-tools to be upgraded :)
<debfx> upgraded to what?
<bambee> shadeslayer: ok
<bambee> shadeslayer: yeah , upgraded to what ?
<shadeslayer> debfx: i need pkg-kde-tools upgraded on yofel's system so i can work xD
<bambee> ah
<shadeslayer> my idiotic ISP throttles my connection after 8GB's of download :(
<bambee> someone could take a screenshot of userconfig on a mobile (or tablet) ? just to see ui integration on embedded devices with small screens
<ScottK> debfx: Good point.  We'll leave it for Quintasan.
<ScottK> debfx: I can move things to Main if they are in New.  For moving packages otherwise it requires shell access in the Canonical data center that I don't have, so I have to ask.
<saras>  any idea if i can install kubuntu on cruz t301
<debfx> ScottK: Yeah I got that. I was just referring to libdlrestrictions which should have ended up in main
<ScottK> debfx: Yeah.  I could have done it then, but I didn't think of it.
<ScottK> I thought of it approximately a minute after I hit accept.
<ScottK> debfx: I've asked to have them promoted.
<bambee> apachelogger: I have a lord question for you :P
<apachelogger> apachelogger->processQuestion(bambee->questions().pop());
<bambee> :D
<bambee> apachelogger: look at this module http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/kuser/ku_editgroup.cpp?view=markup <--- anything is deleted ?
<bambee> s/anything/nothing/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "apachelogger: look at this module http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/kuser/ku_editgroup.cpp?view=markup <--- nothing is deleted ?"
<apachelogger> that is not a question, that is 339 sloc I do not have time to read through
<bambee> so my question is :  does kdelibs or qt free them in a case like that ? typically this module uses a qtreewidget and add qtreewidgetitems allocated dynamically, does qtreewidget free them ?
<apachelogger> bambee: no
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: have you tried to get oxygen-appmenu running in neon?
<apachelogger> bambee:       QTreeWidgetItem *item = new QTreeWidgetItem(m_list_in, sl);
<apachelogger> first arg there is the parent
<apachelogger> qobject children get deleted bythe qobject upon destructin
<apachelogger> so by maing the QTW parent of QTWI, latter will be deleted once former is being destructed
<bambee> mhhhh
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qobject.html#details
<apachelogger> QObjects organize themselves in object trees. When you create a QObject with another object as parent, the object will automatically add itself to the parent's children() list. The parent takes ownership of the object; i.e., it will automatically delete its children in its destructor. You can look for an object by name and optionally type using findChild() or findChildren().
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so it recursively calls delete on each of its children in its destructor?
<bambee> interesting feature
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh and you have oxygen-appmenu right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how else would this work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, just asking, btw is there a better way to start a command than QProcess?
<apachelogger> depends on what you need to do, what the command is, why you call it at all, why you do not use kprocess...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its a command to start the dbus server
<shadeslayer> of a app
<apachelogger> the what?
<shadeslayer> ( yes i know, its weird )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: syncevolution has a seprate command to start it's dbus server xD
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> this is all wrong
<apachelogger> ALL WRONG
<apachelogger> kubotu: google dbus message bus starting service
<kubotu> Results for dbus message bus starting service: 1. D-Bus Specification: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html | 2. D-Bus: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/ | 3. D-Bus: Message bus APIs: http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/api/html/group__DBusBus.html
<apachelogger> read
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: syncevolution has 3 binaries, one for starting the dbus interface, one for syncing and one to start the http server
<shadeslayer> the one for syncing can also be used to add/remove configs
<apachelogger> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-starting-services http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-starting-services http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-starting-services http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-starting-services http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-bus-starting-services 
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> thy shalt not do things that other software does for you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> bambee: oh, btw, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/MaverickCodestylePolicy
<shadeslayer> thanks btw ...
<bambee> great! thanks
<apachelogger> bambee: especially note the i18n part, while you are redoing everything you might as well switch from i18n to i18nc to make translators love you
<shadeslayer> cya laterz
 * bambee reads the documentation about i18nc
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics
<bambee> ohhh. it's almost my coding style... except for the getter :)
<bambee> and for includes :\
<charlie-tca> Time for me to be a pain in the side?
<charlie-tca> The colors of the menu on the Kubuntu alternate cd are no good for visually impaired people. Black is not a good contrast on the color of blue
<charlie-tca> Is it possible to use white for the menu, and black for the selection?
<charlie-tca> At least it would make it more easily readable
<apachelogger> why, sure, once I remember where one sets this
 * apachelogger thinks it is in either ubuntu-cd or debian-cd or something related but undocumanted
<apachelogger> charlie-tca: what is the menu though?
<ScottK> charlie-tca: We plan to drop the alternate this cycle, so it's probably not worth spending time on.
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling
<apachelogger> the thing at the bottom?
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC debfx knows which knob to turn.
<apachelogger> ScottK: doesn the DVD have the very same selection screen>
<charlie-tca> no, the entire menu, install from cd, use hard disk, etc
<ScottK> apachelogger: Good point.
<charlie-tca> but you are right, if the cd won't stay, don't bother fixing it for alpha1. It is a waste of time.
<ScottK> charlie-tca: I image the Canonical purple used on Ubuntu images wasn't so great either?
<charlie-tca> you're right
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is aubergine!
<ScottK> charlie-tca: It is an issue for the DVD, but we don't generally worry much about DVDs until later.
<charlie-tca> It is pink on my laptop
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> I will complain again later about it
<ScottK> We put the blue in just in order to avoid shipping a Barneyfied installer.
<charlie-tca> yeah, we did that too
<charlie-tca> I think the purple is highly dependent on the actual video of the system. It changes on each one of my computers
<ScottK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barney_%26_Friends <-- For those not familiar with the relevant Barney.
<ScottK> OdyX is going to do a new kdesudo release with all of our changes included, so we should be able to sync kdesudo soon.
<ScottK> If anyone has additional changes, please coordinate with him on #debian-qt-kde.
<debfx> ScottK: have you looked at the diff? I don't think we can sync the package
<ScottK> debfx: Not yet, but after the next upstream release we'll be able to.
<ScottK> (I think, I actually just looked at the patches)
<debfx> - Use update-alternatives instead of dpkg-divert to override kdesu.
<debfx> - Remove debconf support.
<ScottK> Maybe not.
<ScottK> I'd say we should consider if we really want the diff or not.
<jussi> My imx53 is now in memphis... lets see how efficient fedex is.
<ScottK> debfx: apachelogger made the dpkg-divert change, so it'd be nice if you two would sort out if we really need to maintain the diff.  The new upstream is uploaded to Debian.
<debfx> ScottK: the other problem is that it uses a debconf prompt (which defaults to not using kdesudo)
<debfx> so we certainly can't sync the package as it is now
<DarkwingDuck> Morning guys
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> debfx: Can we preseed the debconf thing?
<ScottK> In any case, the diff is now reduced.
<debfx> no idea how that works
<ScottK> Probabyl more trouble than it's worth.
<ScottK> yl/ly
<ScottK> doko wants a MIR for libdlrestrictions1 and libdlrestrictions-dev.
<ScottK> Anyone up for a bit of MIR writing?
<debfx> ScottK: is there a particular reason why you've used "[i386 amd64 powerpc]" instead of "[!armel]" in kdegames?
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614243/  -> "no known conversion for argument 1 from ‘QWidget*’ to ‘QObject*’ " -> wtf ? o_O
<Peace-> bambee: mm
<Peace-> did you do sudo apt-get build-dep stuff?
<Peace-> i guess yes
<Peace-> but :)
<bambee> Peace-: no it's a personnal project, not packaged yet
<Peace-> it's a kcm module then ?
<Peace-> right?
<bambee> yes
<Peace-> this is a nerd solution but... i have fixed a lots of times , with sudo apt-get build-dep kcm-anothermodule 
<Peace-> well i am lazy yes
<Peace-> a lots of time i forgot some dev xD
<bambee> as it's not packaged yet, the packages manager won't know its build dependencies ;)
<Peace-> yes...
<Peace-> just use another kcm 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> bambee: kdelibs5-dev is on right ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: sry, not at home. Upgrading now
<bambee> my request was not for that, it was for the message ""no known conversion for argument 1 from ‘QWidget*’ to ‘QObject*’ ""
<bambee> (qwidget inherits from qobject)
<Peace-> bambee: ok sorry i dunno 
<bambee> np :)
<yofel> hm... Do we have a backport of pkg-kde-tools somewhere yet?
<JontheEchidna> bambee: could you pastebin the constructor of that class?
<bambee> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614250/ + http://paste.ubuntu.com/614251/
<bambee> (the coding style and the code is not perfect yet)
<JontheEchidna> Change "AbstractItemModel::AbstractItemModel( QWidget *parent ):" and the corresponding bit in the header to QObject *parent and everything should work as expected.
<JontheEchidna> The constructor will be able to take an QObject-inheriting class that way
<bambee> aahh...
<bambee> ohhh you're right the QAbstractItemModel constructor takes a QObject * as argument... :)
<bambee> well done thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<JontheEchidna> In code you will be able to pass a QWidget in as a parent since it does inherit from QObject, but you have to be more specific in a subclass constructor
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: do you know where shadeslayer's merge landed?
<yofel> Lying around on my server it seems, not sure what's what though..
<yofel> shadeslayer: pkg-kde-tools upgraded.
<yofel> bbl
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: test building now
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: altho, symbols are left after test building, but i hope that will be quick
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: for some reason libudev-dev isn't being installed in the pbuilder, but if i install it manually it works ... the build dep is : libudev-dev [linux-any] ....
<bambee> once merged where I need to upload kdebase ?
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's a bug in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah i removed linux-any for now
<debfx> using the one in oneiric fixes that
<shadeslayer> and it builds
<shadeslayer> oh .. hmm
<shadeslayer> will put it back after build then
<debfx> ok, but re-add it before pushing to bzr
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> btw did anyone merge Qt?
<debfx> no, but I hope Quintasan will do that
<shadeslayer> oh .. okay
<yofel> re
<shadeslayer> hey yofel
<yofel> grrr, that pbuilder bug again
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas how nvidia performs over DVI?
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<yofel> on my 250GTS perfectly fine
<yofel> ah, oneiric has merged pbuilder, I'll install that on the server
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> server is on natty
<shadeslayer> yofel: your server is quite messed up xD
<shadeslayer> it has debian and ubuntu entries in sources.list i think ... :P
<yofel> well, that was my karmic desktop setup converted into a server, pretty messy :S
<yofel> that's intentional
<yofel> debian is pinned to -1
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: could you : sudo rm -rf /home/shadeslayer/livecdtmp 
<shadeslayer> should free up about 2 GB's of space
<yofel> well, plenty left anyway
<yofel> purged
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<yofel> you don't have a quota anyway :P
<yofel> and that freed 5G ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> ok i got scared for a moment there ... tried to switch between screens and nothing happened :P
<QuintasanWEB> omfg
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * QuintasanWEB cant boot recovery mode
<QuintasanWEB> I updated nvidia driver from Xorg edgers
<QuintasanWEB> rebooted my pc and now i get KP
<QuintasanWEB> claims it is not able to mount /
<QuintasanWEB> :/
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> QuintasanWEB: you have 270.41.06 ?
<QuintasanWEB> I had
<QuintasanWEB> updated to 275
<QuintasanWEB> which apparently fixes the weird Konsole resize bug
<QuintasanWEB> upgrading nvidia shouldnt break mounting / 
<QuintasanWEB> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> ok ... i lost my screen now ^^
<shadeslayer> QuintasanWEB: i tried out GNOME3 recently
<shadeslayer> QuintasanWEB: they don't have a visible shutdown option xD
<QuintasanWEB> BLEH
<shadeslayer> i had to manually sudo halt -h NOW
<yofel> who needs that, we have ttys
<shadeslayer> hahahha
<yofel> we spoil users too much :P
<shadeslayer> true ^^
<bambee> shadeslayer: uploaded ?
<shadeslayer> nope, it just FTBFS'd
<bambee> arf
<bambee> we've also a shutdown plasmoid no ?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In bzr under ~kuubntu-packagers AFAIK.
<jussi> bambee: lock logout iirc
<bambee> oh indeed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why do you need a shutdown option when you have a power button.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: shadeslayer hasn't pushed yet
<bambee> well, the user can logout and shutdown from kdm then :P
<ScottK> debfx: re kdegames: So it would still work if we get armhf
<ScottK> (which is likely, but not certain this cycle)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Oh.  OK.
<shadeslayer> arf
<shadeslayer> yofel: can i have sudo permissions for cp?
<shadeslayer> or nvm
<debfx> ScottK: ok, another issue is that the Architecture field presumably doesn't support "!"
<ScottK> debfx: I think it does now, but I'm not 100% sure, since I had no reason to care.
<shadeslayer> ok ...  debian/kdelibs5-data/usr/share/doc/kde4 is gone
<ScottK> OK.  Did the MIR for libdlrestrictions1 and libdlrestrictions-dev 
<shadeslayer> question : ln -s kde debian/kdelibs5-data/usr/share/doc/kde4 seems to fail in kdelibs because there is no kde4 dir there anymore, any ideas how to fix? should i touch a file there and link it ?
<shadeslayer> ln -s kde debian/kdelibs5-data/usr/share/doc/kde fails as well
<yofel> does debian/kdelibs5-data/usr/share/doc/kde already exists?
<yofel> *exist
<shadeslayer> nope, but i tried that before listing debian/kdelibs5-data/
<shadeslayer> dpkg-gensymbols: unknown option `-u' bwahahahaha
<shadeslayer> we used -u-c0 before ..  can i replace that with just -c0 ?
<debfx> replace it with whatever debian has
<shadeslayer> debian just had -V
<shadeslayer> debfx: we had -V -u-c0 ... 
<debfx> that's what debian had as well
<shadeslayer> s/-V/-c0
<yofel> hm, -c0 meant never fail on missing symbols, what's the point then ...?
<shadeslayer> yofel: -u isn't a option in dpkg-gensymbols apparently
<yofel> can't find it either
<shadeslayer> and there seems to be no point in adding verbosity to the dpkg-gensymbols output either
<shadeslayer> so i'll loose both of those options
<yofel> use whatever debian has
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> any ideas about the linking of docs?
<yofel> not without knowing what the error actually is
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614298/
<yofel> I guess debian/kdelibs5-data/usr/share/doc/ doesn't exist
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: i figured as much, but how do we fix it xD
<yofel> mkdir -p ?
<shadeslayer> thats what i was thinking as well
<debfx> I'd say we can just drop that symlink
<debfx> there is only one package that installs into /usr/share/doc/kde4: backintime-kde
<shadeslayer> aren't we considering backintime as a backup option?
<shadeslayer> debfx: that package might go into the DVD 
<shadeslayer> so i think we have to keep that symlink
<debfx> doesn't matter that package should be fixed regardless
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: ^^
 * shadeslayer drops symlink then
<shadeslayer> debfx: is this feature new? : debian/source/include-binaries
<debfx> shadeslayer: it's a feature of source format 3.0
<shadeslayer> ah nope
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> that's 3.0 for including binary files
<shadeslayer> i just saw it for the first time :P
<debfx> hm maybe we need to keep that symlink after all
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> debfx: so i should keep it?
<debfx> yeah
<QuintasanDroid> pew pew
<QuintasanDroid> at least the fs is not corrupted
<shadeslayer> alright
<debfx> shadeslayer: you could just put it into kdelibs5-data.links
<QuintasanDroid> now how do I fix this mess
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> debfx: thats cool
<QuintasanDroid> oh s
<shadeslayer> debfx: so like : kde usr/share/doc/kde4 ?
<QuintasanDroid> cant chrootn into 64 bit from 32 bit
<QuintasanDroid> wt
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: un supported
<debfx> shadeslayer: man dh_links
<QuintasanDroid> ...
<QuintasanDroid> oh great
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: how do you even expect that to work :P
<QuintasanDroid> I have no idea, I want to somehow rescue my machine
<debfx> -s
<QuintasanDroid> no, just great
<QuintasanDroid> Hurrrrrrrrr
<QuintasanDroid> LOL
<QuintasanDroid> ENDLESS KERNEL PANIC ON LIIVECD
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> ok i'll bbl ...
<shadeslayer> kde4libs is building ;)
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: What kind of install is the actual system on your machine?  32 or 64 bit?
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: 64 bit
<QuintasanDroid> will debian amd64 net inst be capable of chrooting?
 * QuintasanDroid wants to download the least amount of data possible
<QuintasanDroid> urgh
<ScottK> How about http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<ScottK> Won't it boot in recovery mode?
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: I have no idea how to use that
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: Burn the mini ISO to CD and boot it.  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ScottK> Should be ~the same as netinst on Debian.
<ScottK> Of course that'll install the system, now that I think about it.
<ScottK> Probably not what you actually want.
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: you need a amd64 cd afaik
<QuintasanDroid> netinstall did the trick
<QuintasanDroid> hmm, now I wonder how to fix this shit
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: btw for symbols, can't i get them in one neat patch with some tool?
<QuintasanDroid> read the whole page
<QuintasanDroid> it is there
<QuintasanDroid> omfg and kernel panic
<QuintasanDroid> ...
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: you mean "Updating a symbols file for a new library version" right?
<QuintasanDroid> I mean the whole page I sent you
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: yes, i'm reading that
<QuintasanDroid> WHY THE HELL IT FAILS TO MOUNT ROOTFS?
<QuintasanDroid> I just freaking updated graphics drivers
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: what i'm asking is, is there something that can extract the diffs inside the build log
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: erm .. i have the new nvidia blob now, no issues yet
<QuintasanDroid> 275?
<QuintasanDroid> from xorg edgers?
<shadeslayer> yes
<QuintasanDroid> okay
<QuintasanDroid> so what the fcks is wrong with my booting
 * QuintasanDroid cant reboot via keyboar
<QuintasanDroid> and shutting down is painful because I have to wait ~20 minutes before I can successfully turn on my computer
<shadeslayer> ah i get it now
<QuintasanDroid> http://www.imgur.com/0XXSQ.jpg
<QuintasanDroid> no, just great
<QuintasanDroid> the fs is there
<QuintasanDroid> not corrupted but it cant mount it
<QuintasanDroid> while I can mount it just fine from liveusb
<QuintasanDroid> and RSEIUB doesnt work
<QuintasanDroid> :/
<shadeslayer> :S
<QuintasanDroid> now, another 20 minutes to waste
<shadeslayer> pkgkde-symbolshelper: warning: there are LOST symbols (including optional): 0.o
<QuintasanDroid> Im so fckking going to send that mobo to get a replacement
<QuintasanDroid> cant even reboot my computer normally
<QuintasanDroid> WHY IT HAPPENS ONLY TO ME?
 * QuintasanDroid quits whine mode
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: its a mobo issue?
<QuintasanDroid> no idea
<QuintasanDroid> If I shut down my PC
<QuintasanDroid> and then try to power it up
<QuintasanDroid> I get no beep
<QuintasanDroid> no POST
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: If it mounts from a live CD, the FS isn't actually corrupted, is it?
<shadeslayer> ...
<QuintasanDroid> my display flashes between digital and vga output, then stops doing anything
<QuintasanDroid> the fans are working etc but it wont boot for some reason
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: I can mount it just fine from LiveCD
<QuintasanDroid> therefore it cant possibly be corrupted
<ScottK> Then the FS iteself is fine.
<ScottK> The pic you posted says kernel panic
<QuintasanDroid> because it cant mount rootfs
<QuintasanDroid> the rootfs is sdh7
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: I note the you are trying to boot the kernel from natty-proposed.  
<ScottK> Can you manage to boot the actuall natty kernel?
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: how do you know that?
<ScottK> Your picture says 2.6.38-9-generic.
<ScottK> I'll also mention that's a 32bit kernel.
<QuintasanDroid> oh wait
<ScottK> So your problem may well be your trying to use a 32 bit kernel with a 64 bit userspace.
<QuintasanDroid> what?
<QuintasanDroid> how is that even possible?
 * QuintasanDroid couldnt have possibly installed 32bit kernel
<ScottK> Somehow you are managing to boot one.
<ScottK> Boot the right kernel and I bet you're in business.
<QuintasanDroid> how can you say it is 32bit kernel?
 * QuintasanDroid cant see anything apart from version there
<ScottK> 2.6.38-9-generic is the name of a 32bit kernel
<QuintasanDroid> and how is amd64 kernel named?
<ScottK> I'm double checking this.
<debfx> the same :)
<QuintasanDroid> I thought what debfx said
<ScottK> Actually I'm wrong
<QuintasanDroid> thats why I was wondering how then hell I could pull a 32bit kernel
<ScottK> In any case, it is the natty-proposed one, try the regular natty kernel
<shadeslayer> i'd say both are named the same
<ScottK> Sorry about taht
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: I really want to file a bug if the regular one works?
<ScottK> Yes.
 * QuintasanDroid wonders how can he save a log of that
<ScottK> The picture you took will be a good start.
<QuintasanDroid> the system hangs right after I boot it so I cant take any pictures before that one
<ScottK> also booting the live cd now and saving relevant logs would be good.
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: hah, I have to wait 20 minutes to be able to boot my pc back
<ScottK> Patience is a virtue.
<QuintasanDroid> stupid hardware
<shadeslayer> okay i was saved by the fact that my dist-upgrade is broken xD
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: Sure it is,  but wasted 20 minutes are wasted 20 minutes no matter how you look at iy
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: do you get sigsegv on update?
<ScottK> Nah.  You learned something in the process.  It's not a complete waste.
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: yes
<QuintasanDroid> oh
<QuintasanDroid> so it wasnt just me
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: broken plymouth 
<QuintasanDroid> any idea what the hell is going wrong there?
<shadeslayer> but ... suprsingly .... it worked when i just ran it O_O
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: it's fixed now i guess
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: what? I even got sigsegv when doing apt-get update
<QuintasanDroid> :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: i think it might be the xorg edgers ppa
<shadeslayer> that fixed it
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<QuintasanDroid> lets try booting it now...
 * QuintasanDroid prays to any listening god
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: no shit, it is alive
 * QuintasanDroid hugs ScottK
<QuintasanDroid> kubotu: order cookies for ScottK 
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to ScottK.
<QuintasanDroid> now I need to enforce nvidia-glx build for older kernel
 * QuintasanDroid did it
<QuintasanDroid> now I shall go and complain to kernel team
<shadeslayer> debfx: could you go over my debian/rules once? just to check it
<debfx> shadeslayer: sure, have you pushed the branch already?
<shadeslayer> debfx: not yet, thats why :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614343/
<shadeslayer> i'm just cleaning up the changelog
 * QuintasanDroid herps derps and kills fsck with fire
<QuintasanDroid> complains about superblock being in future but doesnt want to do anything about it
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: the superblock probably traveled to india and back ;)
<shadeslayer> debfx: 	    -DKDE_DISTRIBUTION_TEXT="Debian packages" \ << what do i do about that  
<shadeslayer> do we keep it? do we change it?
<QuintasanDroid> How do I enforce fsck before boot?
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes, change it to Kubuntu packages
<debfx> shadeslayer: those variables at the top are never used
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: touch /forcefsck
<QuintasanDroid> oh
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh override_dh_auto_configure overrides them?
<QuintasanDroid> SUP FSCK
<debfx> they are just not used by anything
<shadeslayer> alright, so i'll just get rid of them
<debfx> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS_libkdecore5 <-- that's definitely cdbs
<QuintasanDroid> I heard you like checking superblocks so we put a superblock in future so u can superblock while you superblock
<shadeslayer> debfx: do i even need them?
<debfx> what does DEB_KDE4_LIBRARY_PACKAGES do? debian doesn't seem to have it defined
<shadeslayer> debfx: it was DEB_KDE43_LIBRARY_PACKAGES in debian 
<shadeslayer> but i talked to yofel and he suggested that it should be DEB_KDE4_LIBRARY_PACKAGES
<debfx> I don't know what that variable does but it's not there anymore in the debian 4.6 package
<debfx> might also be cdbs cruft
<QuintasanDroid> DIE DKMS
<QuintasanDroid> FFFFFFFUUUUUU^
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> debfx: uhm .. where did you upload the pkg-kde-tools for natty?
<debfx> I didn't
<QuintasanDroid> YYYaAAAYYY
<debfx> shadeslayer: DEB_FIXPERMS_EXCLUDE := usr/lib/kde4/libexec/fileshareset <-- needs to be translated to dhmk
 * QuintasanDroid pc works now
<shadeslayer> debfx: where can i find docs for this?
<debfx> shadeslayer: you need to exclude that file from the dh_fixperms call
<shadeslayer> alrighto
<shadeslayer> debfx:         $(overridden_command) --exclude usr/lib/kde4/libexec/fileshareset
<shadeslayer> ( i have override_dh_fixperms: before that )
<debfx> yep
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 275.09 doesnt fix the resize bug for me :/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i haven't tried it out
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: le fixed
<shadeslayer> i mean konsole still resize weird, but no more artefacts
<Quintasan> Then it is not fixed
<droidslayer> Quintasan: adding transperency makes it crap out
<droidslayer> Quintasan: dirty fix : don't use transperency
<shadeslayer> time to pushy pushy
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-29
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<shadeslayer> debfx: around?
<shadeslayer> debfx: Quintasan JontheEchidna i've pushed my kdelibs branch over here : https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdelibs/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> now i'm off to study for my last couple of exams :)
<shadeslayer> cya
<ScottK> FYI, Bug #789708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 789708 in natty-backports "Please backport pkg-kde-tools 0.14.0ubuntu1 from Oneiric to Natty" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789708
<JontheEchidna> this is horrifying: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/05/28/ubuntu-uk-loco-cds/
<JontheEchidna> :'(
<ScottK> Someone who lives on the relevant island should arrange a rescue.
<ScottK> Where is Riddell when you really need him?
<valorie> AlanBell actually runs kubuntu, at least sometimes
<valorie> he's just exposing the hens to good computing!
<ScottK> Maybe time for seaLne to the rescue ...
<valorie> lol
<ScottK> So it's definitely after 0001UTC, right?
<ScottK> No.  3 more minutes
<ScottK> Two even
<ScottK> So I can finish the KC election as soon as we hit Sunday UTC.
<valorie> how many voted, ScottK?
 * ScottK decides to wait an extra minute or two in case someone saw that and went "oops, forgot to votee."
<valorie> thank you for running the election, btw
<ScottK> 34 of 57 eligible.
<ScottK> No problem.  The only annoying part was getting the email addresses out of LP.
<ScottK> No one voted in the last two or three days.
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> hmmm, just over half
<valorie> voting like Americans
<ScottK> Not bad considering many of them aren't very active anymore.
<ScottK> OK.  Time.
<ScottK> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_714f581d4fc2dad7
<ScottK> Congratulations apachelogger, JontheEchidna, and DarkwingDuck
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to our re-elected overlords apachelogger and JontheEchidna and new overlord DarkwingDuck
 * DarkwingDuck chuckles
<ScottK> OK.  Results announced.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Since you're the newbie, you get to schedule a meeting for next week to review/approve specs and process any memberships.
<ScottK> Doodle poll is the usual method.
<ScottK> I mailed Riddell and asked him to adjust team membership.
<claydoh> w00t! congrats to apachelogger DarkwingDuck and JontheEchidna !!
<ScottK> Unsubscribed from kubuntu-users ML.  If anyone from there bitches about the election and I need to know, someone please tell me.
<ScottK> apachelogger: While your busy not setting up the ice cream magic on our arm boxes, would you please have a look at Bug #773062 and see if maybe there's a fix we can cherrypick for an SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773062 in cmake (Ubuntu) "cmake does not work well with ccache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773062
<claydoh> ScottK: from the lack of any response to the poll om the -users list, should be no problem. Heck not many Kubuntu users in there imo lol
<claydoh> also lack of response in the forums iirc as well, tho most there do use kubuntu  :D
<ScottK> Yeah, I didn't figure it was high risk to go ahead and unsubscribe.
<Linkmaster> Hey, popping in here for two things, first is, I wanted to say thanks for all your work on Kubuntu, its my favorite OS since I picked it up, so yeah. thanks!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<tsimpson> aww, seems no one likes poor old me :(
<tsimpson> but seriously, congrats to apachelogger, DarkwingDuck and JontheEchidna :D
<yofel> apachelogger, DarkwingDuck, JontheEchidna: congratulations :D
<bambee> morning
<bambee> JontheEchidna: when you write "in bzr" on merges.u.c , what do you mean ? I don't find these packages into our repositories (kubuntu-ninjas, kubuntu-ppa)
<yofel> that should be lp:~kubuntu-packagers/<package>/ubuntu
<yofel> bzr means bzr, not PPA
<bambee> ah o_O
<bambee> that's why I did not find them... xD
<Quintasan> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, DarkwingDuck: Grats
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks for running the elections
<apachelogger> debfx, ScottK: what package were you talking about WRT update-alternatives > dpkg-divert and debconf?
<debfx> apachelogger: kdesudo
<bambee> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, DarkwingDuck: congrats btw ;)
<debfx> but I think we should keep update-alternatives
<apachelogger> uhm, overlord again \o/
 * apachelogger hugs the members
<apachelogger> debfx: we are upstream to debian, if debian thinks diverging from upstraem is good then that is not our fault :P
<apachelogger> incidentially there is a good reason for using update-alternatives ... try looking for divert kdesudo on launchpad bugs
<apachelogger> there are approx 5000000 of those
<apachelogger> there constantly went stuff wrong, making the kdebase/runtime upgrade fail ever so often
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, DarkwingDuck: congrats
<bambee> the debian version for kdenetwork contains this .install file http://paste.ubuntu.com/614523/
<bambee> however, these files are not built and do not exist in debian/tmp/ o_O
<bambee> (fileshare_propsdlgplugin.so and kcm_kcmsambaconf.so for example)
<bambee> and the only patch in debian/patches has nothing to do with that... wtf ?
<debfx> afaik we have backported samba related stuff form 4.7
<apachelogger> ScottK: that cmake bug looks like fun btw
<apachelogger> also I do not think it is a cmake issue at all
<apachelogger> or perhaps it is, but only partially
<apachelogger> in particular it is probably falling over the fact that cxx has a cmd and a arg, which generally speaking of course is a bit of a bogus situation
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> gcc got three args with -d
<apachelogger> cmake does not call either
 * apachelogger runs cmake with tracing
<apachelogger> /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/Platform/UnixPaths.cmake(32):  EXECUTE_PROCESS(COMMAND dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH OUTPUT_VARIABLE CMAKE_ARCH_TRIPLET OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE )
<apachelogger>    Called from: [4]	/usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/Platform/UnixPaths.cmake
<apachelogger>                 [3]	/usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/Platform/Linux.cmake
<apachelogger>                 [2]	/usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/CMakeSystemSpecificInformation.cmake
<apachelogger>                 [1]	/home/me/src/git/libechonest/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> /usr/bin/ccache: invalid option -- 'd'
<apachelogger> 5 bucks that call comes from a patch
<debfx> eh, why do we have a security patch from 2009 in kde4libs that is not applied upstream :O
<apachelogger> me@osiris:/tmp/cmake-2.8.4+dfsg.1$ grep -ri dpkg-architecture .
<apachelogger> ./debian/patches/ubuntu_multiarch_library_directory.diff:+EXECUTE_PROCESS(COMMAND dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH OUTPUT_VARIABLE CMAKE_ARCH_TRIPLET OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE)
<apachelogger> jr strikes again :P
<debfx> what's wrong with it?
<apachelogger> well, it causes ccache -dumpmachine to be called
<apachelogger> leading to an eror in ccache
<apachelogger> as obviously the call should be ccache gcc -dumpinfo
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> dumpmachine
<apachelogger> debfx: perhaps the patch was applied differently upstream?
<debfx> it wasn't applied at all, upstream doesn't care about multiarch (yet?)
<debfx> how does ccache hook into the buildsystem? does it modify $PATH?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you set a new CXX and CC env var
<apachelogger> debfx: multiarch is something gcc, that should totally be implemented in cmake upstream
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> for some reason dpkg-architecture calls:
<apachelogger> execve("/bin/sh", ["sh", "-c", "${CC:-gcc} -dumpmachine"], [/* 50 vars */]) = 0
<apachelogger> resulting in
<apachelogger> execve("/usr/bin/ccache", ["/usr/bin/ccache", "-dumpmachine"], [/* 50 vars */]) = 0
<apachelogger> which then produces crap outs
<apachelogger> I believe cmake pokes the env around a bit
<apachelogger> I know that it definitely stores CC/CXX as a combo of command + argN
<apachelogger> so if cmake were to set its envrionemnt so that CC only contains the command and no the arg (which is generally sane behaviour I suppose), that would screw over the poor old dpkg-architecture
<debfx> merging is so confusing :/
<bambee> debfx: I was talking about this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/614543/ ?
<debfx> bambee: yes, that patch clearly removes those kcms
<debfx> kde4libs is almost ready
<bambee> debfx: I know, but this is the patch commited into kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu :D
<bambee> look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_05_samba_sharing.diff then
<bambee> - should be replaced by + I guess
<debfx> why is that?
<debfx> but it reminds me, we need to adapt that patch to call qapt
<debfx> bambee: that patch removes some old crappy kcms and adds a new plugin
<yofel> does someone know if there's a reason kdesdk is built against an explicit version of boost in kubuntu?
<bambee> debfx: ohh I understood. the debian kdenetwork-filesharing.install is too old
<bambee> debian kde team did not backport this patch ?
<bambee> well apparently not
<yofel> we added that ourselves, ask them if they want the patch
<yofel> they might not even know it exists
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> c2tarun: Tarun K. Mall (c2tarun) has accepted the invitation to make Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Mobile Team (kubuntu-mobile) a member of UBUNTU - AL (linux-traipu).
<apachelogger> WTH
<apachelogger> ?
<c2tarun> ??
<c2tarun> apachelogger: actually I dont exactly know what is it. I thought you guys are starting something new
<yofel> all ninjas are kubuntu-mobile admins for some reason, you usually shouldn't touch it
<apachelogger> c2tarun: in that case you probably should not touch things?
<c2tarun> yofel, apachelogger: sorrrryyy :(
<c2tarun> apachelogger: sorry, this question might be irrelevant for this channel, but I dont know where to ask. being a KDE-developer is there a way to directly contribute to kubuntu?
<apachelogger> yofel: can you undo this, because I can't for one reason or another
<yofel> let me try...
<apachelogger> rbelem: could you please transfer ownership of ~kubuntu-mobile to kubuntu-members or kubuntu-council
<apachelogger> hm, kubuntu-kdesudo also could use an ownership change
<apachelogger> wgrant: can you poke https://launchpad.net/~linux-traipu in the nose or something for inviting half of launchpad teams to become member?
<yofel> meh, I don't get how to leave the team either :S
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> kubuntu-dev and kubuntu-ninjas are admin of kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> that is bogus
<yofel> at least make that members, not ninjas. Ninjas have nothing to do with -mobile
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> quite frankly I do not see the point in having members be admin
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> dev and council  as admin should be sufficient, members as member of the team
<apachelogger> there is big issue of trust with the ninjas team as anyone willing enough can become member, thus having ninjas have access to anything official direclty is a dangerous thing IMHO
<apachelogger> yofel: I think launchpad has a usability fail ^^
<yofel> agreed
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> kubuntu-members membership is not even necessary
<apachelogger> kubuntu-mobile has no branches
<apachelogger> so other than a sense of belonging therewould not be much gain
<apachelogger> yofel: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net/msg01646.html
<apachelogger> wth
<yofel> I'm getting tired of the answer to crappy usability being "But rest assured, you can do it by API!" *-.-
 * apachelogger files launchpad question
 * ryanakca thinks the admin of the UBUNTU - AL team needs a talking to. I don't understand why he's invited some twenty or so unrelated teams to join.
<apachelogger> debfx: how about we retire kdesudo and make kdesu work properly instead?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: interestingly enough I believe this very much a scam
<bambee> https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kdenetwork/debian-merge-4.6  <--- Do I propose a merge ? (into kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu)
<yofel> bambee: changelog is crap
<apachelogger> ryanakca: calling the team a loco while it is not actually a loco is not very reassuring
<apachelogger> also the excessive use of capslock even though it is not capslockday makes me eyes burn
<bambee> yofel: I need to merge the debian changelog too ? (at least for 4.6.3)
<yofel> a) you didn't use merge-changelog b) junk my UNRELEASED changelog and keep what's necessary from there
<bambee> I don't know what merge-changelog is
 * bambee slaps himself and installs ubuntu-dev-tools ^^
<yofel> a script that merges the ubuntu changelog with the debian changelog
<yofel> so the changelog entries are in the right order
<bambee> yofel: done
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *nod*
<yofel> bambee: remove my 4.6.3-0ubuntu1 changelog and add what you think is needed from there to your changelog
<yofel> bambee: you didn't keep any of our changes?
<bambee> I kept our changes
<yofel> your changelog doesn't say that, see 4:4.5.2-0ubuntu1 changelog
<bambee> ok
<yofel> you changelog entry should list all changes between our package and the debian one
<yofel> *your
<debfx> apachelogger: upstream kdesu is quite scary
<debfx> so I guess we'll drop the patch numbering as well to be consistent with debian
<yofel> was just wondering the same as I'm merging kdesdk patches right now
<yofel> so from kubuntu_01_name to kubuntu_name ?
<debfx> yofel: yep
<bambee> yofel: something like that ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bambi/kdenetwork/debian-merge-4.6/view/head:/debian/changelog :)
<yofel> change "Merge with Debian git remaining changes" into "Merge with Debian. Remaining changes:" - this is a regular merge, not from git.
<yofel> also remove Taruns changes, all of that was done in debian. Also drop my first entry
<yofel> bambee: why do you have "- Bump Standards-Version to 3.9.2; no changes needed." in your changelog o.O?
<bambee> I just merged this change from debian
<bambee> don't know :\
<yofel> urgh, you misunderstood something. Your changelog should have all changes that WE applied to the DEBIAN package
<yofel> meaning the diff between 4.6.3-1 and 4.6.3-1ubuntu1
<yofel> since you used the debian package and applied all changes that we want to keep to it
<bambee> yofel: I just added changes from debian into our package. so there are no remaining changes. All our previous changes are listed in this changelog
<bambee> (like our patches)
<yofel> which means you did the wrong way, you don't apply the debian changes to our package, you take the debian package and apply our changes to it
<yofel> since the ideal case would be dumping our package and using the debian one
<yofel> so start with: pull-debian-source kdenetwork
<yofel> and apply our changes to the package
<bambee> no I downloaded our changes (ie bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu), compute differences between kdenetwork/ubuntu and kdenetwork/debian and apply these changes into kdenetwork/ubuntu (into my own branch) 
<bambee> s/our changes/ our debian directory/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "no I downloaded  our debian directory (ie bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdenetwork/ubuntu), compute differences between kdenetwork/ubuntu and kdenetwork/debian and apply these changes into kdenetwork/ubuntu (into my own branch)"
<yofel> hm, meaning you took the diff, threw our debian/ folder away and applied the diff to the debain/ folder from debian and then commited that into bzr?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yeah, i was wondering why the CVE wasn't applied upstream
<yofel> well, let me look at the other files, but at least the changelog is wrong
 * debfx uploads kde4libs
<shadeslayer> w00t
<bambee> yofel: basically, I did "diff -u <our_debian_dir_from_kubuntu> <the_real_debian_dir_from_debian.org>", I only took the interesting changes, and then I applied them to our debian (from kubuntu)
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> debfx: anything else that needed changing?
<yofel> bambee: wrong way, you take the diff, and apply anything interesting to the debian folder (from DEBIAN!!)
<shadeslayer> ( that diff is HUGE )
<yofel> we want the debian package, except whatever changes we really need to keep
<bambee> :\
<shadeslayer> bambee: you should read the merging procedure on the wiki :)
<shadeslayer> merging is one PITA
<yofel> yeah, spent half the day merging kdesdk :/
<shadeslayer> there are like a bazillion things that can go wrong
<shadeslayer> yofel: i spent 2 nights on kde4libs xD
<yofel> yeah, I noticed that much
<shadeslayer> and now i'm all sorts of unprepared for tommorows exam :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: did you push to bzr as well?
<shadeslayer> and kdelibs bzr needs upgrading btw
<debfx> shadeslayer: I had to change quite a few things
<yofel> to what?
<shadeslayer> yofel: newer bzr format
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh .. minor/major mistakes?
<bambee> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: yes
<bambee> ok
<bambee> thanks
<shadeslayer> np :)
 * yofel backports pkg-kde-tools for natty into ninjas
<shadeslayer> yofel: wait, wasn't pkg-kde-tools going into backports?
<yofel> I said ninjas, put it wherever you want later
<bambee> sorry but.. if we apply the above changes to the debian folder from debian.org... why commit them into bzr ?
<yofel> but I can't testbuild anything right now with natty having too old pkg-kde-tools and oneiric not having all 4.6.3 deps for kdesdk right now
<shadeslayer> yofel: no i mean, pkg-kde-tools was going into ubuntu-backports
 * bambee is reading the wiki
<yofel> ah, I don't have that enabled here, lemme check
<shadeslayer> afaik it's not been uploaded to ubuntu-backports yet
<yofel> it's not, and I need it now
<shadeslayer> alright
<debfx> shadeslayer: that's the diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614581/
<shadeslayer> debfx: diff from my merge? or diff from debian?
<debfx> from your merge
<shadeslayer> ( my internet connection is complete crap right now )
<shadeslayer> wow
<yofel> why did you drop the kde4libs (4:4.4.1-1) experimental; urgency=low entry? or was that twice in there?
<debfx> yofel: yes
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> debfx: why did you remove the install icons line from debian/rules?
<debfx> shadeslayer: they aren't used anymore
<debfx> the patch that needed them has been long disabled and I've dropped it completely now
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<yofel> hm, our pbuilder list missing hook still depends on cdbs
<yofel> apachelogger: can you fix that? ^
<apachelogger> yes, I do not have time though
<apachelogger> it is not like it matters much, is it?
<yofel> true, take your timem
<yofel> *time
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<DarkwingDuck> Do the Kubuntu meeting notices get sent to kubuntu-users as well as kubuntu-devel?
<JontheEchidna> just -devel
<DarkwingDuck> Thank ye. JontheEchidna mind looking at the doodle to ensure I idn't mess this up too bad before I send it? :D
<JontheEchidna> sure
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.doodle.com/89xsm8fw2y6v8qqs
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not sure how timezones work with doodle... 
<DarkwingDuck> I copied the times for meeting from the last one AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> iirc it's UTC
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> I didn't know if Doodle autochanged for timezone
<DarkwingDuck> What times does it show for you?
<JontheEchidna> 3-12 PM
<yofel> here too
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: afaik you need to enable timezone support when creating the poll
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: I went back through the settings, I can't find a TZ support anymore... Those are the same times that the last poll was. 
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: it's on the time suggestions page
<debfx> ScottK: kde4libs is waiting on libdlrestrictions now. since when is the MIR team so pedantic about binary package promotions?
<JontheEchidna> probably when a binary packages controls library loading
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: http://imagebin.org/155768 not there anymore.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: looking at your merge, Kubuntu Developers should be kept as the maintainer with Debian Qt/KDE as the XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<yofel> JontheEchidna: debfx already merged kdelibs
 * debfx forgot to push :(
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: is it there when you create a new poll?
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: no.
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: It used to be... that's what confused me.
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: it's still there for me: http://i.imgur.com/50v11.png
<DarkwingDuck> debfx: nevermind, it's there. I'm rebuilding
<DarkwingDuck> the times are listed in UTC Correct?
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, this is better (I think)
<DarkwingDuck> These times look better? http://www.doodle.com/nvfgrvpg6p2vzqpp
<JontheEchidna> 11 AM to 8 PM
<JontheEchidna> offset 4 hours from the last numbers, so it looks pretty UTC
<DarkwingDuck> So, it's supposed to be 11A to 8P UTC? 
<JontheEchidna> I think so. Those look like pretty sane times for me
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: one more shot eh? http://www.doodle.com/diamdzurqp87app6
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah. Better. Come to think of it I am -5 UTC, not -4
<JontheEchidna> the confusing bit is that in daylight savings we're -4
<DarkwingDuck> :D 
<JontheEchidna> or something
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll use that last one.
<yofel> burn DST with fire
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> DST is so dumb
<JontheEchidna> Arizona is about the only sane state in the US, in regards to DST (or the lack thereof)
<JontheEchidna> Unfortunately they're a bit crazy in other regards :P
<DarkwingDuck> Arizona, Hawaii and half of Indiana
<QuintasanDroid> sup
<DarkwingDuck> Sup QuintasanDroid 
 * QuintasanDroid reinstalls Natty
<QuintasanDroid> utterly borken here
<QuintasanDroid> sigsegvs on everything
<QuintasanDroid> sigoops on apt
<QuintasanDroid> lol
 * QuintasanDroid needs to spin his own mix of Kubuntu
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: do you know any tools to remaster CD?
<QuintasanDroid> they have to work unlike remastersys
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: you just download the cd -> extract it and chroot into it
<shadeslayer> and do whatever you want then :)
<QuintasanDroid> chroot into squashfs you mean?
<QuintasanDroid> and then I put it back into iso?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: you use mkisofs and point it to your extacted chroot
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: in that guide, "sudo mksquashfs edit extract-cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs -nolzma" won't work, use the command below that
<ScottK> debfx: Dunno.  If that's all it needs, upload it and let it FTBFS and then I'll bit more.
<debfx> ScottK: I've already uploaded, it's in dep-wait
<ScottK> debfx: Great.
 * QuintasanDroid will spin Ultimate Kubuntu
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: if, by any chance we get debdelta support in Launchpad this year, we are spinning Neon LiveCD
<QuintasanDroid> NO WAY
<QuintasanDroid> installer crashed at grub install
<QuintasanDroid> it is the official iso
<QuintasanDroid> ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: I already complained to LP people.  They told me to go see the Community Council (re the team spam).  Someone should do that.
 * QuintasanDroid notes that GRUB is broken on CD
 * QuintasanDroid wonders why that was not sorted out
<DarkwingDuck> Grub is broken?
<QuintasanDroid> installer crashed at it
<QuintasanDroid> and manually running the command yelps around about aufs
<DarkwingDuck> hmmz, 
<QuintasanDroid> that was reported already
<QuintasanDroid> though there is no known fix
<QuintasanDroid> workaround is to chroot
<QuintasanDroid> ...
 * QuintasanDroid cant boot his install
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: I find people have no end of trouble with 64 bit desktops.  I say don't bother.
<QuintasanDroid> using 32 bit is not acceptable workaround
<ScottK> debfx: I've begged for libdlrestrictions1 and libdlrestrictions-dev to be promoted.  Now we'll see.
<DarkwingDuck> Only issue I had with grub is when I tried to install on hardware RAID.
<DarkwingDuck> I had to disable HDW RAID from BIOS to install with a software RAID
<debfx> ScottK: you've gone that far? :)
<debfx> thanks
<ScottK> Begged is probably a little strong, but I did ask.
 * QuintasanDroid curses his computer
 * DarkwingDuck has a vision of Scott on his knees
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: That's not happening :P
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: Oh I know... He said begged and that flashed in my mind for a moment. But, I'm sure that stern look with a expressionless face is more like it.
<QuintasanDroid> not many people can make ScottK so powerless, he wields wide influence
<QuintasanDroid> I mean, you see ScottK wanting something and that gets done asap :P
<ScottK> Unfortunately this one thing you can't do unless you are employed by Canonical.  It requires shell access in their data center.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Ahhh
<ScottK> The is where the lack of jr really hurts.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> Or another employee that works with Kubuntu that knows someone.
<QuintasanDroid> hmmmmmmm
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: ping
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: go to #bzr, wave at Riddell and sent him link to the oom bug in LP when importing branches
<QuintasanDroid> :P
<QuintasanDroid> oh,
<QuintasanDroid> and run
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<QuintasanDroid> no, seriously
<QuintasanDroid> noone wants to have anything in common with bzr on LP
<QuintasanDroid> brrr
<QuintasanDroid> bzr > git
 * QuintasanDroid hides
 * DarkwingDuck snickers
 * DarkwingDuck waits for someone to pop up for OPS
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: You dont want to get in apachelogger's line of fire when he sees the statement above
<QuintasanDroid> :P
<QuintasanDroid> meh
<QuintasanDroid> I need to get this retarded hardware sorted out asap
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<QuintasanDroid> why it wont boot after a power off? -_-
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<QuintasanDroid> I can soft reboot it
<QuintasanDroid> if I power it off and on again
<QuintasanDroid> I get no POST, no display, no power on USB
<QuintasanDroid> but fans turn normally and hardware gets power
<QuintasanDroid> if I wait 20 minutes or so
<QuintasanDroid> and then power it on
<QuintasanDroid> then it works
<QuintasanDroid> stupid, isnt it.?
 * apachelogger smacks QuintasanDroid with IL (δ, ω , if eq?(IX(delta, env, P redArg1(exp)), IX(delta, env, P redArg2(exp)))then IX(delta, env, T henP art(exp)) else IX(delta, env, ElseP art(exp))) = IL (δ, ω , IX(delta, env, ElseP art(exp))
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<QuintasanDroid> ohshi-
<QuintasanDroid> what the hell?
<QuintasanDroid> dont tell me thats GIT source code
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger--
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: I think you just got hit by a driveby
<tsimpson> I never did like functional programming
 * QuintasanDroid hurls the aforementioned equation back at apachelogger
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> now you asked for it
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: IL (δ, ω , IX(delta, env, [CALL GGT [IV S X1][IV S X2]])) =IL (δ, ω , DoCall(delta, omega, [CALL GGT [IV S X1][IV S X2]])) =IL (δ, ω , IX(delta, NewEnv(F ormP ar(delta, F N P art([CALL GGT [IV S X1][IV S X2]])), EvalList(delta, env, ArgP art([CALL GGT [IV S X1][IV S X2]]))), Body(delta, F N P art([CALL GGT [IV S X1][IV S X2]]))))
<apachelogger> incidentially enough GGT = GCD in german
<apachelogger> so if I pasted the other 300 lines of interpretation you'd have something useful
 * QuintasanDroid hurls it back at apachelogger anyways
<QuintasanDroid> bleh, this looks worse than pyth0rn
<DarkwingDuck> Congrats apachelogger 
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: apachelogger have your units hsipped yet? 
<apachelogger> for making a language worse than pyth0rn, I am not sure that is something you should congratulate people on
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: Do not kid me, it will stay at least a week at Polish customs office :/
<DarkwingDuck> no silly, re-election
 * QuintasanDroid 's package got from Japan to Poland in 3 days
<apachelogger> actually it is a much saner language, as it reduces only to integers, predicates, conditionals and lists
<QuintasanDroid> it was being held at customs for 3 weeks
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: ^ Magic of Poland
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: I am not able to track the package now since my Kubuntu is borked
<yofel> reinstall asap
<yofel> more like now
<QuintasanDroid> trying
<QuintasanDroid> it wont boot after install
<QuintasanDroid> :/
 * QuintasanDroid will try recovery mode in 20 minutes
<QuintasanDroid> :S
<yofel> the only issues I had with natty and installing was a kernel oops when starting parted and there is a existing btrfs somewhere in sight
<yofel> other than that it worked fine
<QuintasanDroid> no btrfs here
<QuintasanDroid> ext4 on root
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: What about installing Grub from LiveCD?
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: it is broken
 * yofel alwasys chroots so he never hit *that* bug
<QuintasanDroid> you need to chroot from LiveCD to install it
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: http://bit.ly/91F2wh
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: You don't *have* to chroot to do it.
<QuintasanDroid> you do lol
<QuintasanDroid> otherwise I get cannot stat 'aufs' module
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh
<jussi> apachelogger: you may want to reply to the mail on the -devel list (ubuntuone kde). The guy could do with a little help by the looks of things, and Id say you would have a couple of answers? 
<JontheEchidna> jussi: oh! I have a joke for you
<jussi> JontheEchidna: oh no... :P
<JontheEchidna> jussi: What does Mortal Kombat and a church in Helinski have in common?
<jussi> no idea...
<JontheEchidna> Finnish Hymn!
<jussi> Hah!
<QuintasanDroid> lol
 * yofel didn't get that...
 * QuintasanDroid makes his install lighter via chroot
<JontheEchidna> When you've almost killed somebody in the game Mortal Kombat, the announcer says "Finish him!"
<JontheEchidna> In a church in Finland, you would most likely sing Finnish Hymns
<yofel> lol
<yofel> ^^
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It needs to be an employee who's also an archive admin.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I'll remember that if I land this job.
<ScottK> debfx: Was there anything from the kde4libs merge that needs to go back to Debian?
<ScottK> If so, I think MoDaX wants us just to commit to git.
<debfx> ScottK: no, except maybe some patches
<debfx> but that needs investigating
<ScottK> OK.  Someone should do that ...
<QuintasanDroid> :d
<apachelogger> jussi: no shipping yet, also that mail on -devel requires looking into the code, otherwise I could only guess, and that guess would be a) API change on the server b) no auth
<jussi> apachelogger: ooh, mines already in .de :)
<jussi> or in transit from .de...
<debfx> kubuntu_cmake_install_paths.diff: can probably be dropped. kde sequence should take care of that. changelog doesn't even mention the patch ...
<jussi> May 29, 2011 3:15 AM Departed FedEx location KOELN DE
<apachelogger> well, I only ordered on friday... ;)
<debfx> kubuntu_CVE-2009-2702.diff: needs investigating why it's not upstream
<ubottu> KDE KSSL in kdelibs 3.5.4, 4.2.4, and 4.3 does not properly handle a '\0' character in a domain name in the Subject Alternative Name field of an X.509 certificate, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof arbitrary SSL servers via a crafted certificate issued by a legitimate Certification Authority, a related issue to CVE-2009-2408. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-2702)
<QuintasanDroid> k
<QuintasanDroid> it works
<debfx> kubuntu_useragent.diff: could be changed to use dpkg-vendor or something
<debfx> the rest are backports or can't go to debian
<debfx> apparently we have that cve from fedora
<debfx> and the fedora spec file says: "Not Upstreamed? why not ? -- Rex"
<ScottK> Maybe rdieter knows by now?
<ScottK> In any case it sounds like worth pushing to Debian with the CVE reference.
<debfx> debian closed the CVe bug saying it's fixed in version 4.3.2
<ScottK> I have a vague recollection of this.
<ScottK> I think it used to be a larger patch.  Part went upstream and part they didn't take.
<ScottK> ENOCLUE why.
<apachelogger> debfx: how would dpkg-vendor be useful there?
<ScottK> I'm probably guilty of cargo culting the patch along.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your cmake/ccache commentary was TLDR.  What was the bottom line?
<debfx> apachelogger: then we could push it to debian (if they are interested)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I made two comments, the latter is the bottom line
<ScottK> In the bug?
<apachelogger> no way to SRU because it is not even clear what exactly breaks it
<apachelogger> I mean, a patch breaks it, but other than that little is known
<JontheEchidna> I think keeping  a CVE patch unnecessarily is much better than accidentally removing it
<JontheEchidna> e.g. no so much cargo culting
<apachelogger> what we know is that dpkg-architecture causes the fail, why exactly it does that is the big unkown
<apachelogger> Nightrose: apparently the calligra member of my team of awesome made a pitstop in our channel of awesome for like 6 hrs, without saying anything though ;)
<apachelogger> not that I had been awake between 0:22 and 6:38
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: project neon question in #kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> [14:48:01] <BajK> when I install Project Neon it installs to /opt, so I can just run sudo /opt/project-neon/bin/kdm and I can use the KDE master?
<debfx> unit test of the day: QCOMPARE( randObject.nextByte() == randObject.nextByte(), false );
<JontheEchidna> haha
<debfx> in qca2
<JontheEchidna> it's checking if a byte and its next byte are the same?
<debfx> yes, then it obviously can't be random :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> http://xkcd.com/221/
<JontheEchidna> obligatory xckd
<debfx> that really makes me question if I want to run the test suite
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the unit test has probably been written in response to that xkcd :D
<Quintasan> no seriously
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL DO I GET SEGFAULTS
<yofel> run memcheck
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> once in libpthread-2.13.so[7f56bdc36000+18000]
<Quintasan> dpkg got it at libperl.so.5.10.1[7fa7a76ad000+162000]
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: why do we need debdelta for a Neon CD?
<shadeslayer> also lol @ bzr > git
<Quintasan> because if we ship neon live cd user will have to downloadan over 9000mb everyday even though he might not want it
<Quintasan> debdelta will greatly reduce the downloading
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It'd have been funnier if the RFC reference was real.
<Quintasan> rekonq crash!
<Quintasan> yay
<shadeslayer> i wash my hands off rekonq :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: complaint to upstream
<bambee> debfx: it's checking that the same object cannot return the same value twice, as it's random. (assuming it's an object which generates random values)
<bambee> what is wrong ?
<debfx> bambee: it fails if two subsequent random numbers are the same
<debfx> that means the test fails every 256 time (assuming the rng is perfect)
<JontheEchidna> Presumably the object has several random bytes. nextByte() would return the next byte in line, and advance to the next one which would be returned when you call it again
<bambee> what does the method when there is no next byte? (because all of them have been used)
<debfx> bambee: it's a PRNG that can generate an endless stream of bytes
<bambee> PRNG ?
<bambee> ohh
<debfx> pseudorandom number generator
<QuintasanDroid> yofel: I got 7 errors on memtest
<QuintasanDroid> is it bad?
<QuintasanDroid> well this is shit
<QuintasanDroid> I bought this pc one year ago and it is breaking down
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<QuintasanDroid> yofel: I got 7 errors on memtest
<QuintasanDroid> is it bad?
<yofel> well, any memory damage has potential of kernel doing nonsense and the filesystem writing crap to the disk
<QuintasanDroid> it cant be repaired?
<QuintasanDroid> :/
<QuintasanDroid> memory dying after one year
<QuintasanDroid> wtf
<ScottK> Memory is not the place to try and save money on a system.
<yofel> not that I know of, I encountered the same case at a friends laptop, he thought he had a virus in windows until I ran memtest from a usb stick ^^
<QuintasanDroid> I did not save money on them
<QuintasanDroid> I did not save money on any part of that computer
<ScottK> Doubly unfortunate then.
<QuintasanDroid> yet it breaks down :S
<ScottK> Still under warranty?
<yofel> thankfully it was a simply 1GiB DIMM
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: no idea, I'll have to look for the whole box
<yofel> *simple
 * QuintasanDroid put all papers inside
<QuintasanDroid> if its gone then Ill have to buy new ones
<QuintasanDroid> oh well, I am going to bed
<QuintasanDroid> good night
<yofel> well, memory is affordable today. Be thankful you don't need to go back to year 2000 and get a 32MiB DIMM of EDO RAM
<yofel> and gone..
<ScottK> debfx: libdlrestrictions1 and libdlrestrictions-dev promoted.  So we should get a kde4libs build starting in 80 minutes.
<ScottK> kde4libs building now.
<debfx> yay
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-21
<CIA-42> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120521001917-hii23u0admw50sai * debian/ (37 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with Debian git, remaining changes: - no build-dep on libaspell-dev - no
<CIA-42> build-dep on libfam-dev - kdelibs5-data: don't install kspell_aspell.desktop -
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - keep own symbol file * Remove obsolete libkactivities.install * New upstream beta release TODO
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - add libcppparser.so to not-installed * New upstream beta release TODO
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (7 files) * Sync with debian git * New upstream beta release TODO
<jussi> right, so a acouple of things that have come up about kde-telepathy after using it for about 2 mins. (Ill report bugs soson if there arent already)
<jussi> first. no message indicator support
<jussi> second. no room choosing, only entering room name directly in jabber
<jussi> 3rd, no apparent configuration options
<jussi> (for style/look of chats etc, as kopete has)
<ronnoc> jussi: I would wait a few more weeks until .4 comes out, and t hen file any relevant bugs at that time
<jussi> ronnoc: ok, thanks
<ronnoc> jussi: Here's an idea of what's coming: http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/kde-telepathy-in-0-4
<Tm_T> jussi: themes, in kde-telepathy? AFAIK there's none
<ronnoc> Not sure how many of your issues will be addressed, but probably worth the wait since the release is so close :)
<jussi> Tm_T: yes... that was my point...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 948088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948088 in muon (Ubuntu) "Missing language pack when installed on KUBUNTU" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948088
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 169 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - use versioned boost build-depends - keep breaks/replaces - keep symbol files * New upstream beta release TODO
<apachelogger> why this is nice, xsettings-kde causes only slightly more events than kded Oo
<apachelogger> that is with using 10 times less cpu time
<apachelogger> some piece of software that is Oo
<apachelogger>     while (1) {
<apachelogger>   if (!XPending(xev->display)) {
<apachelogger>         sleep(2);
<apachelogger>         continue;
<apachelogger>     }
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oO
<jtechidna> lolol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dafaw
<shadeslayer> damnit I screwed it
 * apachelogger makes image to express feeling
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: s/image/meme/
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Ynb7k.jpg
<shadeslayer> heh
<jtechidna> you know, XNextEvent sleeps until it actually gets an event
<apachelogger> don't be silly now
<apachelogger> why use this magic when the solution is only a sleep(2) away
<jtechidna> lol
<apachelogger> interestingly enough XNextEvent is the first function I found when looking for xev xpending
<apachelogger> still I like the sleep there
<apachelogger> what I do not like is the continue
<apachelogger> oh, gotta leave for train
<apachelogger> laters
<apachelogger> I shall be fix0ring this when I get home
<apachelogger> If I get home
 * jussi waves
<phoenix_firebrd> !find akonaditray
<ubottu> File akonaditray found in app-install-data, kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg, kubuntu-active-default-settings, kubuntu-low-fat-settings, language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-ast-base, language-pack-kde-bg-base, language-pack-kde-bs-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base (and 46 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=akonaditray&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Daskreech> hi jussi 
<phoenix_firebrd> i am having problem executing mysql using kprocess.
<nixternal> #occupyubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> he he he
<nixternal> these nato protestors got me wanting to protest
<nixternal> god i love living in chicago
<nixternal> i found out that wearing a Free Software or Ubuntu t-shirt this week in and around Chicago, you were immediately labeled one of them
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: ping
<phoenix_firebrd> i have a patch for this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=279145 what should i do
<ubottu> KDE bug 279145 in general "i can't restore akonadi backup done with akonaditray" [Normal,New: ]
<Ezim> hi. one question. compiling digikam does it requiare around 400 mb download for the depen?
<Ezim> http://paste.kde.org/483896/
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: either attach to the bug, or try to get it accepted directly by putting it on reviewboard.kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will try the second one
<yofel> Ezim: all in all? yeah, could be. does sound a bit much though
<yofel> but then again, digikam is rather large
<Ezim> yofel, it sound really alot :)
<Ezim> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/483908/
<Ezim> 459 MB is a lot
<yofel> texlive stuff is what bloats it, looks right otherwise
<JontheEchidna> you can probably not pull in the tex stuff by passing --no-install-recommends
<Ezim> yofel, texlive does not needed?
<JontheEchidna> Ezim: ^
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, sorry do not really understand.
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get build-dep digikam --no-install-recommends
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, muon-guy? :)
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, that will do exactly what? make debian-package without depen..?
<JontheEchidna> it will take all the build-depends listed in the debian package and install them with apt-get
<JontheEchidna> you could also do:
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install pkg-kde-tools doxygen kdelibs5-dev liblcms1-dev libtiff4-dev liblqr-1-0-dev libjasper-dev liblensfun-dev libsqlite3-dev libltdl3-dev libcv-dev libcvaux-dev libhighgui-dev libboost-graph1.46-dev libksane-dev libxml2-dev libxslt-dev libqjson-dev libgpod-dev libqca2-dev libgphoto2-2-dev libkipi-dev libkexiv2-dev libkdcraw-dev libmarble-dev kdepimlibs5-dev mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server libgphoto2-2-dev --no-
<JontheEchidna> install-recommends
<JontheEchidna> well, minus that line break :P
<JontheEchidna> by default apt will install packages recommended by the packages you are trying to install, but aren't strictly necessary
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, no it is around 43,8 mb. what :) kind of magic was that?
<Ezim> *now
<JontheEchidna> packages can have "soft dependencies" called "recommends" that may not strictly be required, but are recommended for general use
<JontheEchidna> passing --no-install-recommends causes apt to not mark those for install like it would normally do
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, thx for the info. 
<Ezim> apt understand what it needs and not needed to build package?
<JontheEchidna> kind of. a source package contains a list of packages that are needed to build it
<yofel> Ezim: the build-depends field in the package tells the required packages. it's just that those have recommends which you don't need to build the package but are installed by default
<JontheEchidna> e.g. you could probably run "sudo apt-get build-dep digikam --no-install-recommends" and get the same stuff installed
<Ezim> yofel, okey I understand so not all does listes is needed to build the package?
<yofel> the recommends aren't
<yofel> Ezim: the technical documentation is here if you want to read it someday: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<yofel> see 7.2 specifically
<Ezim> yofel, thx. 
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=5761a87fcb8cab15ca425019bc5ca22a5df809d1
<apachelogger> dantti_laptop: pogo
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you know how I implied that I might not get home
<apachelogger> turns out I really almost did not get home
<apachelogger> that is: I was supposed to be home like 2.5 hours ago ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> u sexy
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> <3
<apachelogger> also I traced the busy wait
<apachelogger> was introduced by a patch in fedora
<apachelogger> supposedly unintentional as the patch was about syncing up the IM settings
<apachelogger> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=727822
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found (https://bugzilla.redhat.com/xml.cgi?id=727822)
<apachelogger> rdieter: ping
<rdieter> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> rdieter: aformentioned patch introduces a busy wait, I guess that was not intentional?
<rdieter> hope not. :-/
<apachelogger> also can we please move xsettings-kde to the mighty kde git?
<rdieter> yes please
 * apachelogger grovels to the sysadmins
<rdieter> been meaning to bribe/con the madriva folks currently owning it to do so
<apachelogger> rdieter: mageia or mandriva?
<rdieter> mandriva I believe
<rdieter> errr, nevermind, megeia now
<rdieter> http://svnweb.mageia.org/soft/theme/xsettings-kde/ is where we get it from
<apachelogger> oh, jolly active
<Kevin_Kofler> So the Gtk/IMModule patch is strange in that it's not reading a KDE setting, but a GSettings setting. It's not really xsettings-kde's job to work on GSettings. :-/
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: that too what is more concerning is the if(...) sleep(); continue(); though ... particularly since XNextEvent is blocking on an empty queue, so that the if construct causes pointless wakeups ... in fact more than kded4, which is how I noticed it to begin with
<Kevin_Kofler> Uhm yeah, I don't think the added wait loop is a good idea.
<Kevin_Kofler> The question is, does the patch work without the loop?
<Kevin_Kofler> And also, should we be reading GSettings in xsettings-kde in the first place?
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: you might want to make a releaseme work around for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293030
<ubottu> KDE bug 293030 in KDE4 (cmake) "po files do not build due to cmake error - FindGettext.cmake bug" [Normal,Reopened: ]
 * dantti_laptop leaves for home
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: im-chooser sets the gsetting I suppose, IMHO from a KDE perspective it is more interesting whether kiminputwhateverplasmoidthing gets picked up properly
<Kevin_Kofler> kimpanel
<apachelogger> rdieter: dmorgan needs to ask WRT moving to KDE, otherwise they plan to move it to their git which would open it to external contribution
<apachelogger> danimo: uhm, I might :)
<apachelogger> eh sry
<apachelogger> dantti: ^
<dantti> apachelogger: cool thanks :)
<apachelogger> dantti: that is not to say that I will :P
<apachelogger> first need to inspect the problem again
<apachelogger> dantti: also you should poke alex about integrating that new find script
<dantti> lol
<apachelogger> rdieter, Kevin_Kofler: http://paste.kde.org/483962/
<apachelogger> where is my bot again
<apachelogger> jussi: we need to fix up a new init script for kubotu ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> yofel: unping
<yofel> lol
<yofel> whatever it is, I'm off to bed (6h sleep left)
<yofel> 'night
<apachelogger> sleep is for the weak, or the ones without sufficient coffee supply
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
<kubotu> hello apachelogger
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<Kevin_Kofler> apachelogger, dantti: The bug report says the fixed find script has already been merged in CMake 2.8.7.
<Kevin_Kofler> apachelogger, rdieter: The xsettings-kde patch to remove the bogus loop looks OK to me.
<Kevin_Kofler> We should get this upstreamed to Mageia and also build fixed xsettings-kde in Fedora and Kubuntu.
<dantti> Kevin_Kofler: hmm well having the mentioned work around help packages done in 12.04 :)
<apachelogger> Kevin_Kofler: already pasted it to dmorgan (Mageia)
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> to put a measure on it
<apachelogger> with the loop powertop reports 0.5 events per second when idle
<apachelogger> without it does not even apear in the list ;)
<apachelogger> also that is ~14us of cpu time right there :D
<Kevin_Kofler> 0.5 events per second is exactly what one would expect from a while (…) sleep(2); loop. :-/
<apachelogger> suppose it is
<apachelogger> rdieter: outlook is good for move to kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your kde mail addy is not associated with your lunch user?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should be the same addy
<JontheEchidna> my @kubuntu.org one
<apachelogger> curious that your CCMAIL did not show up then
<JontheEchidna> I did get a bounce saying "The message you sent included commands to modify the bug report,but you didn't sign the message with your OpenPGP key."
<JontheEchidna> but I don't think anything there would modify the bug report aside from adding the comment, which should work :s
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsettings-kde/0.12.3-0ubuntu3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm, well, it inlines the diff ... so the lunchpad could mistake that for commands (as commands start with a whitespace
<apachelogger> bug 918765 is brrr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918765 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "the file '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is in two packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918765
<apachelogger> why is that file in libqtcore anyway
<dasKreech> kevIs Kubuntu planning on going with LIghtDM?
<apachelogger> pardon?
<dasKreech> Well I saw work on a KDE LightDM System settings and as I understand it Ubuntu is going with LightDM?
<apachelogger> that doesn't mean we are :P
<apachelogger> though last I checked kdm had no active dev so someone should try to sell lightdm to upstream again :P
<apachelogger> I think agateau could do that ^^
<dasKreech> I was just looking at the multiseat for F17. iT requires some DM changes. Would be nice to  know if it makes more sense to consolidate on lightDM or work inside KDM
 * apachelogger thinks the lightdm is the future, even if other kde people choose to not think so ^^
<dasKreech> what makes it so?
<apachelogger> it has flipping power management
<apachelogger> also qml UIs
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<dasKreech> I prefer steady power manangement
<apachelogger> ScottK: if we were to switch to the lightdm the dreadful window focus issues would go away ;)
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> dantti: ping
<dantti> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> dantti: I don't see how I could work around the pobug via releaseme
<apachelogger> it is caused by the GETTEXT_PROCESS_PO_FILES macro
<dasKreech> Also when I boot up Kubuntu first time I get youtube working inrekonq. I presume it doesn't ship with Flash?
<dantti> apachelogger: prepend cmake_policy(SET CMP0002 OLD) in po/CMakeLists.txt
<dantti> worked for me
<apachelogger> dantti: I think that applies to the entire thing though
<apachelogger> i.e. no matter what you set in the main cmake file the policy will end up OLD
<dantti> dunno, I'm no expert, it just worked for apper..
<dantti> otherwise cmake .. failes
<apachelogger> though I may be mistaken as the cmake project scope always confuses the hell out of me
<dantti> *fails
<apachelogger> technically every folder might be an independent project
<apachelogger> in which case the scope probably does not get poluted
<dantti> I think the child dirs inherit the parents...
<dantti> *theirs
<apachelogger> well that for sure
<apachelogger> but cmake_policy could well be global to the project which raises the question if every dir is a new project or not
<dantti> so po/CMakeLists.txt might not be a bad idea for a workaround, up to you...
<dantti> hmm right,,
<apachelogger> A new entry on the policy stack is managed automatically for each subdirectory to protect its parents and siblings. 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sounds like they thought of it
<dantti> hehe
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> doesn't work for me
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> needs to be at the top
<apachelogger> wtf
<dantti> yup
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-22
<apachelogger> testin'
<dantti> need to reboot, updated nvidia blob now my app does't run... :P
 * dantti imagines if whole kde starts using EGL we will have to reboot every time nvidia is updated :P
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> good thing I am not using the nvidia :P
<apachelogger> dantti: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=releaseme.git&a=commit&h=8338a6cf29f52f9091da959fd1054409d1e21a3e
<dantti> apachelogger: cool, thanks :)
<apachelogger> np
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<apachelogger> yofel_: I think you should write a script for mass SRUing ^^
<apachelogger> I don't see a way to approve all and everything via the email interface
<JontheEchidna> Do the archive admins generally go over the removals.txt list from ftp-master.debian.org, or do we file bugs manually for the things that need removed?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We can also fix the window focus thing with a configuration change for KDM.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Generally they go over it, but if you need something $SOON, then a bug is in order.
<JontheEchidna> eh, it's not urgent
<JontheEchidna> koffice-l10n is still hanging around in Ubuntu, with a few calligra upgrade bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice-l10n/+bugs
<ScottK> It was just removed from Debian this week, so I image they'll get around to it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: nah, that works around it, it doesn't fix the problem as such :P
<ScottK> I suppose, but when I've made the change, I've never seen the problem again.
<ScottK> I don't have a strong opinion on kdm versus lightdm right now.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is qwt5 good for a sync?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I don't know.  I didn't check Ubuntu when I uploaded it.
<JontheEchidna> k. I just saw that you Touched It Last (tm) in Ubuntu and Debian and wanted to touch base
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they look nearly identical/syncable. One thing I'm puzzled about is that you added MultiArch: same to libqwt5-qt4 in Ubuntu, but not in Debian.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was a mistake in Ubuntu. Get rid of it.
<JontheEchidna> ok, a sync it is. the rest of the differences look legit too
<ScottK> yofel_: I updated the python3 stuff for pykde4 in Debian and did it a bit differently.  You might want to have a look (It'll need a kde4libs patch too).
<Mamarok> folks, there really is a problem with plasma on Precise, here comes another user with no starting plasma: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=102277
<Mamarok> I also still have to start it manually
<yofel_> apachelogger: I tried to do the SRU-bugfiling per script yesterday. but launchpad OOPSes when I try to approve the precise tasks
<yofel_> ScottK: ok, I'll merge that in, thanks
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 410 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Add support to cmake/modules/PythonMacros.cmake for the environment variable
<CIA-42> $PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE to work around the lack of support for Python 3 byte
<yofel> ScottK: why would python3-pykde4-dbg break/replace kdebindings-dbg though? That never had any py3 code
<yofel> ScottK: also, don't you need to run dh_sip3?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge python3 changes with debian - drop cmake_no_bytecode.diff and instead
<CIA-42> build-depend on kdelibs5-dev >= 4:4.8.80 which now provides
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (control rules) fix description of python3-pykde4-dbg and indentation in rules
<apachelogger> yofel: did you iter over all packages, or did you try to approve them all at once?
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't quite get the API there. I think I nominated them all at once and then just had 1 nomination which I could approve(); I didn't see a way to nominate 1 task, so probably directly adding precise tasks would work. For that I fist need to find out how to get the right task URL that I need to add
<yofel> bbl
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> lo
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ScottK> yofel: Good points.  
<apachelogger> we should like have a talk-to-a-dev day or something
<apachelogger> Darkwing: claydoh: what does you think
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pen.setColor(Qt::red);
<jtechidna> apachelogger: what about it?
<dpm> hi Kubuntu folks, I'm sure you guys are familiar with both pyqt and pyside, could someone give me a hand with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/140740/should-i-use-pyqt-or-pyside-for-a-new-qt-project
<ScottK> dpm: Use pyqt.  Upstream support for pyside is pretty much dead as Nokia quit funding it.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: why do you hardcode colors in muon?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: how else do I get red?
<apachelogger> KColorScheme
<apachelogger> fixing it right now
<jtechidna> aah
<jtechidna> didn't know that. was looking at QPalette and found nothing when I did that impl.
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/bAb8D.png
<apachelogger> jtechidna: yeah, kcolorscheme enhances qpalette
<apachelogger> in fact you pass it a qpalette to work with ^^
<jtechidna> ^^
<dpm> thanks ScottK. What do you mean by upstream support, in which aspect is it dead?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/c8kem.png
<jtechidna> apachelogger: thx
<ScottK> dpm: pyside is a project Nokia started to have a LGPL set of Python bindings.  AIUI, as their focus have changed, they stopped funding development and there's not a large community around it.
<dpm> was there not another company behind it that continued development?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: surely you must have a bug for this somewhere
<jtechidna> apachelogger: nope, I don't think anybody ever filed a bug about that
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> it's like the most annoying thing when I have my monthly dark color week ^^
<apachelogger> dpm: nah
<apachelogger> well, unless you mean openbossa which is a project of indt which is run by nokia
<apachelogger> though I think pyside had one independent free dev at one point or another ^^
<apachelogger> dpm: so really it boils down to whether it is maintained or not and eitherway pyqt is the one that seems more future proof in that regard
<ScottK> dpm: No.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=f4c4827bd50464c4216ad40fb385ed7b81053e4d
<jtechidna> thx
<apachelogger> yw
 * apachelogger wonders what to have for lunch^Wsupper
<jtechidna> hehe
<jtechidna> I think I'll step out for lunch in a bit here too
<dpm> Thanks for the info ScottK and apachelogger, I'll add it to the question in askubuntu
<Ezim> hi. when will the point release and the new kubuntu isos come out? next month?
<rbelem> dpm, indt is the company that supports pyside
<dpm> hi rbelem, so what would your answer to the question be? :-) http://askubuntu.com/questions/140740/should-i-use-pyqt-or-pyside-for-a-new-qt-project
<shadeslayer> dpm: are you planning on using QML?
<shadeslayer> pyside had better QML support iirc
<shadeslayer> ( Note, this was about 10 months back )
 * shadeslayer hasn't read the question though, still opening
<shadeslayer> dpm: uh yeah, definitely pyside, QML was much better in pyside
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | 4.8.3 merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<afiestas> hey, any idea of how can I fix this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/966913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [High,Confirmed]
<afiestas> we should fix it in 12.04.1 I think
<yofel> oh fun
<yofel> smokekde was removed from the packageset o.O
<yofel> ah
<yofel> we *did* get demoted to universe
<yofel> ScottK: still poke cjwatson about packageset stuff?
<ScottK> AFAIK, yes.
<ScottK> yofel: BTW, uploaded pykde4 again in Debian.  Thanks again.
<yofel> yw
<debfx> yofel: are you sure? I still see lots of packages in main
<yofel> !info kdelibs5 quantal
<ubottu> kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): transitional package for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 188 kB
<yofel> universe ^
<yofel> ongoing process I guess
<debfx> that's just a binary package
 * afiestas feels ignored :33
<yofel> hm, true
<yofel> smokekde IS in universe though now
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smokekde
<debfx> according to lp it always was in universe
<yofel> or was that manually added to the set before?
<yofel> maybe just me being confused then -.-
<debfx> afaik the kubuntu packageset only contains packages from main
 * yofel wonders if we could at least fix *that* now - if that doesn't have to wait until the archive reorg
<ScottK> Being in the Kubuntu packageset is enough to drag something into Main (at least historically).
<debfx> ScottK: no, being in the kubuntu seed drags package into main
<debfx> qtmobility (universe) is in the packageset so manual exceptions for universe packages are certainly possible
<ScottK> Oh.  Good point.
<Sput> debfx: a while ago you contributed patches to quassel regarding SSL cert handling. do you think those are worthy of being backported to 0.8, hence the stable branch, or would they be considered a feature that stays in master?
<debfx> Sput: I'd consider them as bugfixes but I guess it's a corner case
<Sput> debfx: well, *I* don't care, you guys need to know if you'd take them in a stable update :)
<Sput> I'll cherry-pick them if you say it's ok/desired
<debfx> Sput: they are already part of the ubuntu package
<Sput> debfx: ok, then I'll just include them for 0.8.1, thx
<yofel> ScottK: I uploaded 4.8.3 (except blinken, cantor and l10n) to precise-proposed if you could look at it. Please reject my first kwordquiz upload, I uploaded that twice by mistake
<ScottK> yofel: Reject done.  I don't really have time to review it today.
<yofel> thanks, no hurry
<ScottK> If you can give me  a list of .dsc's of the pacakges you can't upload (non-l10n), I'll upload them.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 275 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - add kde-runtime.[postinst,prerm]
<CIA-42> for update-alternatives kdesu - debian/control: + Remove libqzeitgeist-dev
<apachelogger> yofel: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/xsettings-kde
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> when did projects.kde.org get a new UI o.O?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> like a month ago or so
<JontheEchidna> when an update for the framework broke the theme
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> well, didn't they use redmine before?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57772-Muon-colours-anyone
<apachelogger> I always find it fun how people complain about bugs in all the wrong channels
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, that
<apachelogger> hence why I think we should do regular talk-to-a-dev days
<apachelogger> claydoh: you may want to mention http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git&a=commit&h=f4c4827bd50464c4216ad40fb385ed7b81053e4d here http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58539-Theme-consistency-on-the-desktop
<apachelogger> also that thread does not compute
<apachelogger> i.e. LightDM is part of the pre-workspace experience, how would that thing know about workspace depnendent settings
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-23
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 14
<JontheEchidna> : D
<apachelogger> cheat
<apachelogger> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 14
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> now that is wrong
<apachelogger> there you have it, I'll stop developing as I am under appreciated
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> didn't I want to do that at some point already?
<apachelogger> like 2 years ago
<apachelogger> back to the roots I always say
<apachelogger> what I need is a new kind of minion
<apachelogger> also what kde needs is project timelord^2
<claydoh> apachelogger: sure, will make folks (or one folk) see we do pay attention
<claydoh> re color schemes
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> claydoh: what about talk-to-dev days?
<claydoh> thank you to apachelogger and JontheEchidna for the great work!
<claydoh> apachelogger:  a really really good idea imo, jut be prepared for some tough-ish questions ;)
<apachelogger> better to have tough questions answered than people ranting :P
<claydoh> but some insight into how things are done, the restrictions and limitations there are, as well as the places we can go
<claydoh> oh, they will rant anyway, haven't you figure that out yet :p
<apachelogger> a decent person will not after having another person having spent their time talking to them :P
<claydoh>  the lack of firefox kde integration seems to be the rant or issue du jour
<apachelogger> that is, I envision more direct interaction, not those regular people come to channel and loads of devs flood them with info
<apachelogger> and perhaps at the same time start musing and discussing the things among each other
<apachelogger> claydoh: actually the only post I saw regarding that was correctly pointing out that while sad it is not really anyone's fault but mozillas ;)
<apachelogger> was on some danish or french forum
<claydoh> that would be ideal
<apachelogger> we should just convert the firefox installer to a chromium installer
<apachelogger> then we can go ... "use sensible software" :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: but some minor gnashing of teeth at the change
<claydoh> regular people don't like change lol
<apachelogger> well, they can still use firefox and if they have it installed it will not affect them
<apachelogger> but we'd make a point
<apachelogger> "if you screw our users, we do not care for your software"
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed
<claydoh> hear some ideas from them, may be good ones that turn up
<claydoh> and perhaps recruit more minions in the docs arena
<apachelogger> yeah
<claydoh> starbuck posted in kfn suggesting a kububtu/kde news type of site
<apachelogger> though my primary incentive is stimulate direct communication with devs
<claydoh> looking for names
<claydoh> I think that is also a good idea
<claydoh> kde/kubuntu news, how-to's interviews with the team
<apachelogger> claydoh: that requires people doing it ^^
<claydoh> I could handle some of that, starbuck was  looking for url ideas for it
<apachelogger> I mean, running the site
<claydoh> said they have a similar magazine site for netrunner
<apachelogger> yeah, but you need a community to provide content
<apachelogger> if you have to put 5 emloyees behind it to make it work it does not make sense IMHO
<apachelogger> stuff like that should be self-sustaining in the long run
<apachelogger> which is tricky because writing (good) articles is a tedious process and you always need to provide new content, otherwise no one will visit the site on a regular basis causing demotivation with the contributors 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did I mention that msc needs to become hotter?
<claydoh> apachelogger:  look at omgbuntu.........
<claydoh> said with tongue firmly planted in cheek
<apachelogger> claydoh: don't they make monies with it?
<claydoh> no idea
<apachelogger> well they do have a company
<apachelogger> so I'd assume their intention is to make monies
<claydoh> we could do as well or better than http://netrunner-mag.com
<claydoh> I think we have people in the community that would give more than just one writer
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> BUT having one person spend their work time on writing stuff makes a solid base
<claydoh> yes
<apachelogger> i.e. it comensates for the mandatory flux of community contributions (RL getting in the way and what not)
<claydoh> bbl, having tea, a rather late tea
<claydoh> omg
<apachelogger> that said, most of the articles are agnostic enough to be shared ... so that is an option one would want to look into ;)
<claydoh> She already has me speaking non-american English! lol
<apachelogger> lol
<claydoh> Darned red headed Aussie woman is going to assimilate me back into the British empire weee!
<claydoh> ok not "back"
<apachelogger> http://theworldofm.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/queens-letter/ ? :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that's what Muon Discover is for
<claydoh> apachelogger:  naw, just an Australian girlfriend
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, but it fails to integrate :P
<JontheEchidna> for now :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: excuses :P
 * apachelogger wants awesome - now!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | 4.8.3 merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> btw, we can make our own "Kubuntu featured apps" slideshow for muon discover if we can get a server to serve up something like this: http://jacknjoe.net/api/packages/featured
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.3 merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is handy
* lindbohm.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | 4.8.3 merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> stupid splitting
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<apachelogger> also we need a new website
<apachelogger> ETOOMUCHTEXT
<JontheEchidna> again?
<apachelogger> also the top and icon navigation make your's truely go whoop whoop
<apachelogger> skaet is getting us a quantal todo page set up
<JontheEchidna> lol, lunchpad strikes again: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2012-May/123060.html
<apachelogger> Bug Wars - The Lunch Strikes Back
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so I am not allowed to ever file the SRU bug :P
<apachelogger> hooray
<yofel_> JontheEchidna: bwahaha.
<yofel_> Guess I'm back to sru-bugfiling-script-writing
<yofel_> *sigh*
<yofel> ~karma yofel
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 16
<yofel> lol
<yofel> apachelogger++
<yofel> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> http://9gag.com/gag/4243611
<yofel> tough piece of work ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no jr?
<yofel> he said he's taking a few weeks off for burnout prevention
<yofel> (that was 2 weeks ago IIRC)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when do I get data on time-spent?
<yofel> time-spent?
<apachelogger> what we spend time on so that we can automated the tasks ;)
<apachelogger> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/05/22/designing-for-pcs-that-boot-faster-than-ever-before.aspx
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> always these long mails
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> lo
<apachelogger_> quassel really needs UI fixes
* apachelogger_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.3 merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: FWIW, I think the supportedness in muon is rather negative anyway
<apachelogger> should be something like supported by cannonical vs. supported by the community
<apachelogger> as it is right now it suggests that only software supported by canonical is supported software
<ScottK> That's true.
<ScottK> It could just as well say supported by $JRSNEWEMPLOYER and the Kubuntu community.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> too long :P
<jtechidna> hmm, but if we were to do that we'd need to somehow differentiate between that and the rest of universe, or wherever our packages land
<apachelogger> also that conflicts with the idea of making kubuntu independent ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Maintainer = kubuntu-devel || Maintainer = *@kubuntu.org?
<jtechidna> that could work
<ScottK> People will get put off by no longer maintained by Canonical.
<apachelogger> yeah, that is for sure
<apachelogger> hm
<jtechidna> apachelogger: but then there is stuff in main that we sync from debian that has them as the maintainers
<apachelogger> yah, just thought of it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I propose two support sets
<apachelogger> supported by canonical
<apachelogger> supported by the community
<apachelogger> latter could have a subset supported by the kubuntu community, though I do not see the benefit in that
<apachelogger> that said, if you want to mess with canonical you could make it supported by the Kubuntu community (on everything that is not canonical :P)
<apachelogger> god how I hate that branding mess
<ScottK> The binary packages all have a *buntu maintainer as they are mangled during build.
<ScottK> Even if the source is sync'ed from Debian and still shows the Debian maintainer.
<apachelogger> oh, cool
<ScottK> Of course parts of the system are still supported by Canonical.  We aren't rolling our own kernel.
<ScottK> So supported by is a bit nuanced in any case.
<apachelogger> the information is only useful for support contract usrs anyway
<jtechidna|work> OSS achievement get: Be quoted 4 levels deep in a mailing list. :P
<apachelogger> it's all supported by someone, otherwise it would not be in the archive ^^
<apachelogger> jtechidna|work: Oo
<ScottK> yofel: Are you planning on looking after the retries needed for 4.8.3?  I started mashing retry buttons for i386, but don't know I'll be able to sort them all out.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It looks like yofel neglected the l10n upload for 4.8.3 in precise-proposed.  Could you do that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: heading to a meeting right now, I'd earliest get to it in 3 hours
<ScottK> apachelogger: That'd be great.
<BluesKaj> ok ..BBL , stuff to do
<ScottK> yofel: Nevermind.  I'm doing the retries.
<yofel> ok, just got home
<yofel> I didn't manage to do l10n yesterday (apachelogger: did you upload?)
<ScottK> yofel: He didn't yet.
<yofel> then I'll do it (takes an ~hour to generate)
<CIA-42> [kde-l10n-common-precise] Philip Muškovac * 118 * debian/ (changelog config) branch off for precise
<yofel> ScottK: and the packages that I can't upload are:
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pkgs/blinken_4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1.dsc
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pkgs/cantor_4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1.dsc
<ScottK> yofel: Please sign the packages.
<ScottK> Without that, I've got no way to verify what I downloaded is correct.
<yofel> oh, sec
<yofel> ScottK: try again
<ScottK> K.
<ScottK> Done.
<BluesKaj> ok ,yardwork beckons ...time to get off my butt and get moving ...later folks
<technoviking> quick question, what is the hex color for Kubuntu blue?
<apachelogger> yay, less works for me \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: time is mostly spent on exams xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Can't do it before the 6th of next month in any case
<apachelogger> by that time I will have died of boredom
<dasKreech> Who would I speak to about NM ?
<apachelogger> the NM developers? :P
<dasKreech> Debugging :) 
<dasKreech> I have someone with a USB network card that isn't loading the drier
<dasKreech>  Loaded up the pegasus chipset driver and it turns on but then resets everytime it gets an IP address with Carrier Off 
<dasKreech> which happens to be a recent NM bug so I'm trying to figure out if it's the driver (I think more likely)or the NM bug
<apachelogger> driver :P
<apachelogger> dasKreech: try #ubuntu-devel
<dasKreech> apachelogger: ok good idea
<apachelogger> asac does nm stuff I think
<BluesKaj> dasKreech:  does the pegasus need NM to run , perhaps removong NM and running with static lan settings in the network interfaces file will workaround the problem
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: No idea
<BluesKaj> dasKreech, then actionparsnip iin #ubuntu might know , if he's there today
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: He's helping :)
<dasKreech> apachelogger: is it me or does the service command not use stdout ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you already merged everything?
<yofel> shadeslayer: we merged *something* - lots left to do
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> the pad is a bit confusing tbh
 * shadeslayer waves fist at MoM
<highvoltage> they should've bought her a new server for mother's day
<shadeslayer> apparently it's supposed to be working
<shadeslayer> gtg
<soee> hi, yofel any news about 4.9 ?
<yofel> soee: won't be ready that soon, but first of all, 4.9 wasn't even tagged yet by KDE ^^
<yofel> the date's tomorrow
<soee> oh, thouth beta was planned on 22 may?
<yofel> soee: 30th http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.9_Release_Schedule - but we won't make that
<soee> so the dates chenged :)
<yofel> hm, scripting sru bug filing wasn't as tricky as I feared... https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kate/+bug/971231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971231 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X leaks memory and becomes unusable" [Undecided,Invalid]
<technoviking> quick question, what is the hex color for Kubuntu blue?
<sreich> couldn't you just use kcolorpicker?
<swecarp>  is there anny way to chage the background coulers in kickoff panel
<sreich> by changing the plasma theme
<sreich> or customizing individual parts of it through the ui
<sreich> system settings->workspace appearance
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x84m3YyO2oU
<swecarp> sreich,  what i mean can i change the wite background to the icons
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-24
<lorddelta> Greetings. There aren't any clock speech features pending for kubuntu? I'm working on a patch for the plasma clocks...to enable some new features for the clock. I would like to know if there is any support for city/region in addition to country in the klocale, or anywhere in kde...
<lorddelta> Hmmm...looks like the answer is no....and like the true answer is, put simply, complicated.
<lorddelta> I was going to attempt to do the whole country/city/region, but it looks like it might actually be easier to let the user specify these.
<lorddelta> Since I'm not up to speed on the whole Location spaghetti mess.
<cpatrick08> can somebody help me the 20120523 daily-iso iso wont launch the installer and ubiquity is version 2.11.1
<debfx> yofel: do you know why kde-window-manager-common started depending on libegl1-mesa?
<bulldog98>  We need a newer owncloud in precise, cause there were security issues and we should update it, I’d do all the stuff that necessary
<bulldog98> yofel: ^
<Tm_T> agateau: howdy
<Tm_T> agateau: I assume that it's plasma-widget-menubar that is crashing plasma-desktop here, but without debug symbols for that applet, trace isn't very useful? http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/plasma-desktop-20120524-140454.kcrash
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> sounds actually like deserialization of a custom dbus type falls over
<Tm_T> happens if I close a window while the desktop is starting after login (so on a heavy load) or other similar cases
<agateau> Tm_T: reading
<agateau> Tm_T: indeed debug symbols would help :/
<yofel> agateau: the symbols that are there look like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/998630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New]
<agateau> yofel: thanks
<agateau> mmm, this code looks a little too confident...
<agateau> and a little too synchronous...
<apachelogger> ^^
<Tm_T> debug symbols aren't available via our repositories, if I have understood correctly
<Tm_T> (for this particular applet that is)
<apachelogger> they are in the ddebs archive
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hm?
<yofel> Tm_T: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Tm_T> aah thanks
<Tm_T> perfect
<agateau> Tm_T: can you try code from: lp:~agateau/plasma-widget-menubar/fix-crash-in-fake-unity-ats ?
<Tm_T> sure
<bulldog98> yofel: would you like to help me get a newer owncloud into precise, cause there are some security issues with the one in main
<bulldog98> s/main/universe/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "yofel: would you like to help me get a newer owncloud into precise, cause there are some security issues with the one in universe"
<yofel> bulldog98: you'll be better off asking a MOTU for help
<bulldog98> yofel: point me to one please
<rbelem> Darkwing, ping
<yofel> bulldog98: uh... any core dev, the folks in #ubuntu-motu, or felix, jt, quintasa...
<rbelem> heya bulldog98, yofel :-)
<Tm_T> agateau: installed, we'll see the results when I relogin in a minute
<apachelogger> Bug 1003918 - didn't we turn off hibernate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003918 in kile (Ubuntu) "Kile2.1.0 forgets document after waking up from Hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1003918
<apachelogger> that is ... our ubuntu overlords
<Tm_T> yes
<yofel> it's turned off by default, the release notes link to a page though that explains how to re-enable it
<apachelogger> still don't care about the bug though :P
 * apachelogger very much agrees with not having hibernation turned on
<apachelogger> wayyyyy too many issues
<yofel> agreed
<yofel> now we just need to remove the hibernate buttons...
<apachelogger> where
<yofel> kickoff for example?
<yofel> which reminds me that I need to file a bug about solid
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/sInpW.png
<yofel> apachelogger: just me then I guess, the interesting part:
<yofel> $upower --dump
<yofel>   can-hibernate    no
<yofel> $ qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate
<yofel> true
<yofel> so something's wrong there
<Tm_T> agateau: now plasma-desktop crashed even quicker, will show traces after drkonqi has loaded them successfully
<agateau> Tm_T: damn :/
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/traces/plasma-desktop-20120524-160126.kcrash
<Tm_T> crash immediately after login
<agateau> mmm, that is an assert
<agateau> very strange
<agateau> I actually tested that code!
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> let me know if I have to do some further testing
<Tm_T> now I have to rush to a bus
<agateau> ok
<agateau> thanks for testing
<agateau> Tm_T: pushed a one line patch to hopefully fix that. Let me know the results when you get to test it
<apachelogger> yofel: >>> qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate
<apachelogger> false
<yofel> yeah, that's what it's supposed to say
<apachelogger> maybe you are using hal :P :P
<yofel> uh no, most definitely not ^
<yofel> ^^
<Tm_T> agateau: will test
<Quintasan> \o
<Tm_T> mrrh, mobile connection is slow
<Quintasan> where be me todos?
<Tm_T> agateau: no crashes here
<Tm_T> so seems like it's working now
<Tm_T> well-spent bus travel (:
<agateau> Tm_T: good!
<Tm_T> agateau: thanks, now I don't have to worry about messy systray that is after plasma-desktop crashes
<agateau> Tm_T: :)
<linuxTag> ping agateau, to look who can debug it, and know which component is responsible in rendering svg in gwenview/kdm 
<agateau> linuxTag: gwenview/kdm?
<agateau> linuxTag: gwenview uses QSvgRenderer from Qt. I don't know about KDM
<linuxTag> agateau: for exemple http://geeko.ioda.net/git/art/12.2/kdm/panel.svg this file render perfect under webkit (shadows are good) but under gwenview, or kdm they just look plain color (grey)
<linuxTag> as the defect is present on allmost all distribution and kde 4.7/4.8 this is more an upstream bug then ? 
<agateau> linuxTag: oh I see. It's most likely QSvgRenderer fault then
<linuxTag> agateau: thx a lot ... 
<linuxTag> now mission is to find someone that will have fun fixing it :-) 
<agateau> :)
<linuxTag> agateau: you ? 
<linuxTag> I can send a pack of 6 free beer .-)
<agateau> linuxTag: I know nothing about svg rendering: I just trust what Qt offers :/
<linuxTag> :-) see you 
<afiestas> any idea what is the best way of fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/966913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [High,Confirmed]
<debfx> fix akonadi to create that folder?
<afiestas> debfx: I'm not sure akonadi si the one to blame
<afiestas> the problem was iirc that .local/share didn't exists
<afiestas> going to confirm
<debfx> xdg dir spec says "If, when attempting to write a file, the destination directory is non-existant an attempt should be made to create it with permission 0700."
<debfx> so it is the responsibility of akonadi to create it
<micahg> umm, so the new KDE stack pulls in libegl1-mesa and wayland, was this intended
<micahg> 4.8.3 in precise
<micahg> commented in SRU bug
<debfx> I hope not, because it will make our 12.04.1 images explode
<micahg> yeah, about 12MB larger
<afiestas> debfx: can you paste me a url where that is docummented?
<afiestas> and whyere that's docummented for .local/share folder, or included
<afiestas> not sure if ~/Music is the same as .local/share
<debfx> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<debfx> hm I'm a bit confused why it's under "Referencing this specification"
 * ScottK already had libegl1-mesa and did not get wayland pulled in.
<ScottK> Did any figure out what's up with micahg's issue on new packages?
<yofel> there were some gl/es related cmake changes, I'm looking at those again. (I had egl already installed too so didn't notice a diff either)
<yofel> mgraesslin: looking at bug 299685 again, and your opengl build fixes in 4.8.3, as I understand it you are fully intentionally linking your kwin KCM against OpenGLES here: http://paste.kde.org/486236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299685 in poldek "Poldek doesn't allow upgrading colored packages to no color ones" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299685
<yofel> make that kde bug http://paste.kde.org/486236
<yofel> *sigh* - kde bug 299685
<ubottu> KDE bug 299685 in compositing "System Settings crashes when trying to re-enable Open GL detection or use "Screen Edges" kcm" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299685
<yofel> mgraesslin: and is there a particular reason why you made those changes only in KDE/4.8 but not master?
<lorddelta> So, yeah, I asked this question last night, but I suppose I'll pose it again since there are people around. I want to add a feature to the clock speaker, and I wanted to know if there's a reliable way to access the city/region data in KDE...so far my research seems to point that being somewhat of an impossibility, at least with the free stuff. However, I'm not an expert with timezone databases, so is this true? And ar
<lorddelta> Basically I'm trying to get KSpeech to speak the city/region/country as well as the time, optionally.
<lorddelta> Country is easy; its already in the locale. But it looks like City/Region is something that doesn't exist everywhere.
<lorddelta> Of course this is just the fault of the database, so I figure I can add the feature still, it will just have to be less automated.
<lorddelta> Am I right?
<claydoh> apachelogger and JontheEchidna: I want to personally thank both of you for taking time to post in kubuntuforums.
<yofel> lorddelta: in case nobody answers again: As long as it's a coding question you might have a better chance to get help in #kde-devel for this
<lorddelta> yofel: thnx
<mgraesslin> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong
<mgraesslin> yofel: I don't understand what you pasted me above, can you give me some context, please?
<yofel> ok, first I was trying to figure out why kwin_compositing.so suddenly linked against libEGL since 4.8.3 which is adding some dependencies to out packages
<yofel> While I was doing that I remembered that someone had filed a bug about the kcm crashing with fglrx and you mentioning on the bug that it's because we link that against openGLES
<yofel> now, if I look at your cmake setup, that looks intentional to me...
<mgraesslin> that is new since 4.8.3?
<mgraesslin> in that case 1554ba408633397066d31c3d565c217b5a385fb8 is most likely to blame
<mgraesslin> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/1554ba408633397066d31c3d565c217b5a385fb8
<yofel> yeah, that's what I think too - and while I was looking at it I noticed that this commit is only in the KDE/4.8 branch, not in master
<yofel> mgraesslin: got a suggestion on what to best do here? Otherwise I'll revert that commit in our package
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping
<mgraesslin> yofel: my suggestion is to revert the patch in the package
<yofel> ack
<ScottK> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: already acted on impulse, feel free to cleanup after me :P
<apachelogger> actually first impulse was probably conflicting with the coc :S
<yofel> ScottK: if I upload a new kde-workspace, can I reupload ubuntu0.1 or do I need to use 0.2?
<ScottK> yofel: ubuntu0.2.
<yofel> k
<micahg> yofel: don't forget -v LAST_VERSION_IN_UPDATES when uploading
<yofel> oh right, thanks
<micahg> that's a variable not a flag :)
<micahg> i.e. fill in the version
<yofel> I've used it before, just forgot it's purpose
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 641 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) add kubuntu_revert_1554ba408633397066d31c3d565c217b5a385fb8.diff to revert the broken openGL build fixes from this commit. Replaces kubuntu_fix_gleffects.diff (LP: #997625)
<yofel> ScottK: kde-workspace 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.2 uploaded
<micahg> yofel: sorry, I probably should've given you a separate bug for that
<micahg> ah, nevermind
<yofel> if it's needed let ScottK reject it and I'll reupload, but that would have to be tomorrow
<yofel> ScottK: actually, do reject my first upload, I passed the wrong value to -v in the first one -.-
 * yofel is off to bed
 * JontheEchidna gets on the libktorrent ftbfs
<JontheEchidna> hopefully that'll get ktorrent out of depwait :>
<JontheEchidna> Sweet, libktorrent built on all archs
<JontheEchidna> just needs a push through new queue
<JontheEchidna> then we can get libktorrent3 off the NBS list :)
<CIA-42> [akonadi] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120524234036-pm76bwl6j0g5c3po * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with Debian, remaining changes: - Add a mysqld-akonadi wrapper script. -
<CIA-42> Add apparmor profile for mysqld-akonadi (usr.sbin.mysqld-akonadi). - Make
<JontheEchidna> whee, kdemultimedia is now split
<JontheEchidna> we'll have a bit of fun with that one ;-)
<CIA-42> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120524234622-cvbscafbbr9g6ew2 * debian/control Bump replaces/breaks version to 4:4.4.80~
<JontheEchidna> hey, all of our kdelibs patches apply with 4.8.80, nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-25
<JontheEchidna> Oo
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs 4.4.80 actually built with no changes to the packaging from 4.8.3
<JontheEchidna> I had to check to make sure it was actually the 4.4.80 tarball :P
<JontheEchidna> but it is
<JontheEchidna> *4.8.80
<CIA-122> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120525011706-drw64ntuicunllti * debian/ (7 files) * New upstream beta release: - Update symbols files for new symbols
<JontheEchidna> ^literally all that had to be done, and it even built without the symbols file updates
<JontheEchidna> oh, hey. I can use this now
<JontheEchidna> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<JontheEchidna> heh, didn't know scp had tab-complete support
<JontheEchidna> damn, I did this install in August 2011 and I haven't needed to install cdbs until this very moment
<jjesse> yay?
<JontheEchidna> it just goes to show how much stuff has migrated to dh7 :P
<micahg> JontheEchidna: http://upsilon.cc/~zack/stuff/dh-vs-cdbs/
<CIA-122> [kdepimlibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120525031612-dri36atf9kmgyz14 * debian/ (9 files) * New upstream beta release: - Update .install files for name changes - Update symbols files
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<JontheEchidna> trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package kdelibs5-dev 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> oops
<CIA-122> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120525034126-mrzqwfbc9wzpdm8a * debian/kdelibs5-dev.install Do not install /usr/bin/preparetips
<ScottK> yofel_: Rejected.
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<yofel> JontheEchidna: I think the kdelibs freeze helps too - although the works is just postponed until frameworks is done (not that I'm complaining :P)
 * yofel will update the dep-graph later
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<highvoltage> hi everyone!
<highvoltage> pairs (http://edu.kde.org/applications/preschool/pairs/) isn't in Ubuntu yet
<highvoltage> is there a Kubuntu process I should follow or is it best filing an ITP with Debian and doing it there?
<ScottK> highvoltage: Is it part of KDE 4.9?
<ScottK> (will it be)
<highvoltage> good questions (checking)
 * highvoltage asks on #kde-edu
<ScottK> If the answer is yes, then generally we'd package it.  You are more than welcome to help (there are a few KDE things we just don't have the time for).
<jtechidna> yes, it's part of 4.9
<ScottK> Debian will release Wheezy with 4.8, so it'd be premature to go to Debian with it.
<jtechidna> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas <- it's on the list here
<ScottK> highvoltage: ^^^
<highvoltage> ScottK: will Kubuntu also be shipping 4.8?
<ScottK> highvoltage: We shipped 4.8 with 12.04.  We'll be 4.9 for 12.10.
<yofel> highvoltage: we already have 4.8, 4.9 will be in 12.10 and will be backported to 12.04
<ScottK> highvoltage: I think the process for us it talk to yofel since he's been working on 4.9 stuff, IIRC.
<highvoltage> so would that automatically come along with the rest of 4.9? (sorry I'm kind of ignorant about KDE)
<ScottK> Generally.
<yofel> yeah, seems simple to do, so I see no reason not to package it
<ScottK> If you'd like to help with creating the package, you're more than welcome to do so.
<yofel> indeed ;)
<highvoltage> great, I'll be hanging around, poke me if there's anything I could do
<highvoltage> (I'll be a bit more proactive too, time permitting)
<ScottK> highvoltage: Go make the package.  Grab another, similar, kdeedu module and use it as an example.
<ScottK> How's that for guidance?
<highvoltage> ScottK: ok
<highvoltage> ScottK: hah! uhm, I can't come up with anything sufficiently witty at this point :)
<highvoltage> (but yes, I'll do that)
<jtechidna> I won't be able to continue with 4.9 packaging until I get home from work, but I've just retried kdepimlibs.
<jtechidna> we can continue up the stack after that
<yofel> I'm doing the dep graph for 4.9 right now
<yofel> (more or less accurate as it's based on neon)
<highvoltage> not sure if this would be interesting for Kubuntu but I'm pasting it anyway :)
<highvoltage> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2012-May/003816.html
<ScottK> highvoltage: Do you ship marble?
<highvoltage> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.  I thought that'd be a good one.  Thanks.
<highvoltage> yes it's great, I guess it's just not technically part of kde-edu.
<yofel> 4.9 draft up - "enjoy"
<yofel> highvoltage: "KLettres	No, available in Ubuntu archives"
<yofel> !info klettres
<ubottu> klettres (source: klettres): foreign alphabet tutor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 40 kB, installed size 158 kB
<yofel> ah, nvm me
<yofel> I'm tired
 * highvoltage knows the feeling :)
<ScottK> yofel: I reacted the same way when I read it, so don't feel bad.
<yofel> ^^
<jtechidna> yay, pimlibs built this time
<yofel> as a warning: nepomuk-core had file conflicts with kdelibs when I tried to build it in neon. So that'll be a fun one
<jtechidna> yeah, that whole situation is kind of crappy
<yofel> another fun thing is CMakeLists.txt from kde-runtime:
<yofel> macro_optional_find_package(NepomukCore)
<yofel> macro_log_feature(NepomukCore_FOUND "Nepomuk Core" "Nepomuk Core Libraries" "https://projects.kde.org/nepomuk-core" FALSE "" "Required to build Nepomuk.")
<yofel> since when did nepomuk become "optional"?
<jtechidna> if only it actually was :P
<yofel> yeah, optionally required I guess...
<ScottK> Build time optional for runtime due to splits isn't the same thing as runtime optional to make stuff work.
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 216 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-122> * Merge with debian git, remainging changes: - keep breaks/replaces - keep
<CIA-122> symbol files - keep kubuntu patches - dolphin suggests and not recommends ruby -
<ScottK> maco: Do you have time to do some pykde work on the installer this cycle?
<maco> ScottK: pm
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 217 * debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs) * Drop squence numbers from kubuntu patches * New upstrem beta release - refresh kubuntu_fix_systemsettings_about_me.diff - add new doc images to {konqueror,dolphin}.install
<afiestas_> on 12.04, why is apport reporting stuff from KDE (gwenview, knetattach) applications?
<ScottK> Shouldn't be.
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 100 * debian/changelog New upstream beta release
<afiestas_> ScottK: should I report a bug?
<afiestas_> apport/dr.konqui seems like a quite basic issue maybe sonmethign is wrong with my installation
<ScottK> afiestas_: apport shpuld be disabled.  There's a config setting somewhere.
<afiestas_> also, shouldn't this ppa offer akonadi-google ?
<ScottK> Could be as it was working fine for me even before release.
<afiestas_> https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff
<ScottK> No idea who that is.
<afiestas_> that's "ouirs", we build testing packages in that ppa
<afiestas_> the thing is that apparently it says akonadi-google is OK but then I can't install it via apt
<afiestas_> ScottK: my mother's computer with no extra ppa, just udpates has the same issue with apport
<ScottK> OK.
<afiestas_> at least with knetattach, maybe knetattach isn't a KDE app but Qt
<ScottK> Dunno what to tell you.
<ScottK> Qt apps should use apport if it's active.
<afiestas_> so maybe knetattach is a QApplication and not KApplication, 
 * afiestas_ checks
<afiestas_> nope, it is a KApplication
<ScottK> Odd.
<ScottK> afiestas_: Try this change: http://paste.debian.net/171162/ in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.
<afiestas_> ScottK: rebooting
<afiestas_> ScottK: killing app's now doesn't make apport appear
<afiestas_> ScottK: should the setting be changed on a update and or 12.04.1 ?
<ScottK> apport should have been generally disabled (except for crash database data collection) at release.
<ScottK> The change I showed you kills off the database collection as well.
<ScottK> That may have been what you were seeing.
 * afiestas_ is confused
<afiestas_> I was getting apport windows saying that gwenview and knetattach crashed (one window per app)
<ScottK> Apport does more than one thing.
<ScottK> In addition to bug filing, there's no a separate crash database (similar to what Mozilla has).
<ScottK> Now that I think about it, you may be seeing the latter.
<afiestas_> mm kinda "This app crashed in the past" right?
<afiestas_> if so I see, Dr.konqui doesn't do that
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Merry Towel Day | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<ScottK> yofel: New -runtime tarball.
<ScottK> Turns out we need a soprano snapshot too.
<yofel> -runtime isn't done yet, so we're fine so far
<yofel> runtime got moved to the top of the dep graph in fact
<ScottK> lovely
<yofel> ah, nepomuk-core depends got changed
 * yofel is back to editing dep graph
<claydoh> are 
<claydoh> are lts upgrades not enabled until 12.04.1?
<apachelogger> claydoh: exactly
<claydoh> i'nn need to edit the wiki to reflect that, we may also want to note that on the website announcement
<apachelogger> ScottK: for election 2 week nomination and 1 week cast time?
<apachelogger> like last time
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<apachelogger> I guess we can just as well start that tomorrow
<ScottK> You'll need to collect email addresses for all the Kubuntu members to mail out the ballot.
<apachelogger> some smart member put the announcement of the election on the wiki ^^
<ScottK> There's some LP API way to get them, but I don't recall it.
<apachelogger> so just copy'n'paste
<apachelogger> ScottK: yah, should be easy
<ScottK> Nice.
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna, Darkwing: sensible objections to closing date for nominations june 9 23:59 UTC?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: sounds good to me
<ScottK> apachelogger: Doesn't need to be that early to run the election, but I'm OK with it.
<bulldog98_> ScottK: how do I do merges with debian?
<ScottK> Look in their git repo for 4.8 and identify any packaging diff between Debian and Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Add their changes to our 4.8.80 packages and send them an email with changes from ours they may want to incorporate.
<yofel> they're not particular far with 4.8 - so if you find no 4.8 packaging either go ahead with 4.8.80 or poke eshat, he should know more about their progress
<bulldog98_> ScottK: to which email?
<bulldog98_> yofel: do you have a dep graph?
<ScottK> Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
<yofel> bulldog98_: at the usual place
<ScottK> bulldog98_: You can also discuss it with them on IRC.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, until then we basically have to wait, so we might as well just announce it now
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> We should put it on the web site.
<ScottK> If you email the announcement, I'll copy/paste to the web site.
<apachelogger> oh, what I was wondering
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<apachelogger> forgot what I was wondering ^^
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I don't suppose you have access to JontheEchidna right now?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: nein, but I shall in around an hour
<bulldog98_> yofel: if we are at abi1 and debian is still at abi0, do we want to change that back?
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: no
<apachelogger> ABI versions must not ever be decreased
<yofel> keep ours
<apachelogger> NOT EVER
<yofel> there's no point in merging symbols anyway
<yofel> bulldog98_: where did you find the 4.8 package for okular?
<bulldog98_> yofel: hm
<bulldog98_> yofel: good point
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: ok
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: that’s what I thought would be the thing to do
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Merry Towel Day | Council Nominations Open - See ML | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Awesome | Merry Towel Day | Council Nominations Open - See http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-council-elections-2012 | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<ScottK> jussi: Would you please post the elections link in #kubuntu.  I don't have powerz to change /topic there.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should blog this so it hits planets too.
<apachelogger> blogzzz
<bulldog98_> yofel: do you have quantal pbuilders?
<yofel> yes (now I'm wondering if they're properly set up)
<bulldog98_> yofel: the ninja one is missing
<yofel> uh, no
<yofel> quantal-ninja-amd64-base.tgz
<jussi> ScottK: yes you do... just need to op before changing the topic. /msg chanserv op #kubuntu ScottK
<jussi> the s/op/deop/
<jussi> then*
 * jussi now really sleeps
<apachelogger> ScottK: council members are opified in kubuntu channels
<ScottK> Only if they know the magic commands.
<bulldog98_> yofel: pbuilder tells me he does not know quantal
<ScottK> Which I do for the moment now.
<yofel> bulldog98_: edit pbuilderrc and add quantal to known releases
<apachelogger> join the channel
<apachelogger> ScottK: 
<bulldog98_> yofel: hm I forgot that :( thanks
<ScottK> I know.
<ScottK> Thanks apachelogger.
<apachelogger> FWIW you could just ask someone to op you from the council, chances are someone knows the command ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jussi is always my go to guy on IRC, but you're right.
<bulldog98_> yofel: could you create an quantal ninja pbuilder
<bulldog98_> yofel: I’m creating one
<yofel> bulldog98_: uh, it's already there
<bulldog98_> yofel: ?
<yofel> /var/cache/pbuilder/quantal-ninja-amd64-base.tgz is there
<bulldog98_> yofel: but you forgot the folders for it
<yofel> those are auto-created by pbuilder when needed
<bulldog98_> yofel: no they aren’t
<yofel> unless you assume they are there from the beginning
<bulldog98_> yofel: I do that
<yofel> ah, give me a minute
<ScottK> apachelogger: First nomination is in.
<yofel> bulldog98_: anything except the result folder?
<bulldog98_> yofel: aptcache
<yofel> done
<bulldog98_> yofel: thanks
<apachelogger> who is this Scott person? never heared of him
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> bulldog98_: You need to keep better track of which channel you're in.
<yofel> yeah
<JontheEchidna> changelogs.ubuntu.com is really behind
<JontheEchidna> 4 days, at least
<bulldog98_> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> bulldog98_: [17:22:17] <bulldog98_> yofel: you don’t have the gpg key in the quantal ninjas pbuilder on #debian-qt-kde.
<bulldog98_> oh really? 
<bulldog98_> oops
<ScottK> Yeah.  
<ScottK> Not a big deal though.
<JontheEchidna> ew, that ubuntu-drivers-common stuff depends on python-packagekit
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's not the python packagekit backend
<JontheEchidna> ew retracted, although somewhat slightly, as it does depend on aptdaemon
<JontheEchidna> :s
<ScottK> yofel: The last of the 4.8.3 stuff is accepted.
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Jonathan Kolberg * 31 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - Refresh symbol files
<yofel> bulldog98_: we usually add beta there, so make it "New upstream beta release"
<bulldog98_> yofel: yeah forgot that
<yofel> :)
<bulldog98_> maybe we should teach that to kgetsource
<yofel> wonder how though, there's no fixed version convention to keep beta/rc apart
<ScottK> Aren't betas in the .80's and rc in the .90's?
<yofel> 4.7.90 was beta2, after I complained dirk said he's basing that on 'time left until release'
<ScottK> Oh.
<bulldog98_> hm
<JontheEchidna> isn't aacid doing the release this time?
<Darkwing> ScottK: ping
<yofel> oh right - meaning we have no idea what it's based on
<ScottK> Darkwing: pong
<yofel> I guess you could count the amount of different upstream versions >> .50 already the changelog, if that's at least 2 you have an rc
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<JontheEchidna> could somebody sanity-check these new binary packages please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007320/
<JontheEchidna> just to get another pair of eyes on them
<ScottK> Seems sane at a glance.   You might run the binary names by #debian-qt-kde before you upload to see if they agree on the naming scheme (saves transitional packages later for a rename).
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-26
<CIA-122> [kactivities] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120526000201-l9c2f1fz1denhux3 * debian/ (6 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-122> * New upstream beta release: - Update libactivities6.symbols for new symbols -
<CIA-122> Update libkactivities-bin.install for removed files - Add two new packages,
<JontheEchidna> I've queryed our benevolent Debian overlords, pending response
<CIA-122> [kactivities] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120526002804-51lk0vanvg05h9t0 * debian/ (5 files) After consulting with Debian, we'll just stuff both frontends in to libkdeclarative-bin since the savings aren't worth the complexity of the split.
<CIA-122> [kate] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120526010719-psbbrki7c9uap93g * debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-122> * New upstream beta release: - Update .install files * Merge with Debian Qt/KDE
<CIA-122> Git, remaining changes: - Drop kate-dev package * New upstream release. * Update
<d_ed> hey, as part of the KDE quality team, we're writing a wiki on how to set up with KDE betas. As Kubuntu isn't shipping 4.9beta 1(or so I've heard) I've written instructions on project-neon. Can someone check they're ok?: http://community.kde.org/Getinvolved/Testing/Beta/InstallingBeta1
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Jonathan Kolberg * 32 * debian/changelog New upstream beta release
<yofel_> bulldog98: please merge kde-wallpapers and kde-wallpapers-default
<bulldog98> yofel_: ok
<yofel_> bulldog98: i.e. - move the files from kde-wallpapers-default to kde-wallpapers, and make kde-wallpapers-default a transitional package that depends on kde-wallpapers
<bulldog98> yofel: yep
<yofel> bulldog98: and good morning btw. ;)
<bulldog98> yofel: yeah good morning to you too
<yofel> bulldog98: ah, and as you're working on workspace, please do the same for kde-workspace-data and kde-workspace-data-extras
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<bulldog98> yofel: what to place into the description of the merged package?
<yofel> hm, I would add '- transition package' to the short description, and append "This is a transitional package for <package> and can safely be removed after installation" as a new paragraph to the long one
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Jonathan Kolberg * 33 * debian/ (5 files) Merged kde-wallpapers{-default,}
<yofel> bulldog98: perfect, except that you forgot the breaks/replaces. And you can delete kde-wallpapers-default.install
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/changelog New upstream beta release
<bulldog98> yofel: there is a breaks/replaces, so should I update it?
<yofel> yes please
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Jonathan Kolberg * 34 * debian/ (kde-wallpapers-default.install control) Cleanup after the merge
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Jonathan Kolberg * 642 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream beta release - Merge kde-workspace-data and kde-workspace-data-extras
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Jonathan Kolberg * 643 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) - drop kubuntu_active_fix_kwin_xrender_disable.diff - refresh * enable_kwinactive.diff * kubuntu_upstart_session_events.diff
<yofel> bulldog98: please add your reason for dropping the patch to the changelog. Just so the uploader understands why you did that
<bulldog98> yofel: done
<bulldog98> yofel: any idea about http://paste.kde.org/487370
<yofel> bulldog98: we ditched kdelibs5-experimental-dev, so remove that build-dep
<yofel> the declarative stuff is in kdelibs5-dev now
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 36 * debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream beta release - drop upstream_lcms2_support.diff, applied upstream - replace libkdcraw20 with libkdcraw21 for new ABI version - refresh libkdcraw21.symbols
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 37 * debian/changelog drop breaks/replaces against kdebindings-dbg in debug package, not needed anymore
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/ (changelog libsmokeqt4-dev.install) New upstream beta release add argument list files to libsmokeqt4-dev
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 36 * debian/ (libkipi9.install libkipi9.symbols changelog control) * New upstream beta release - replace libkipi8 with libkipi9 for new ABI version - refresh libkipi9.symbols - drop breaks/replaces against kdebindings-dbg in debug package, not needed anymore
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream beta release
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 37 * debian/ (libkexiv2-11.install libkexiv2-11.symbols changelog control) * New upstream beta release - replace libkexiv2-10 with libkexiv2-11 for new ABI version - refresh libkexiv2-11.symbols
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Jonathan Kolberg * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream beta release
<yofel> hm
<yofel> did we ever find a solution for our missing-debug-packages problem as a few of our packages have no -dbg package?
<yofel> I could upload a patched pkg-create-dbgsym to the PPA which forces it to create -dbsym packages in the PPA
<yofel> or we actually add the missing debug packages
<yofel> does someone have a better idea?
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Jonathan Kolberg * 14 * debian/ (analitza-dev.install changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> apachelogger: as you're overlord of kdemultimedia - would you please add the missing copyright files to your tarballs?
<yofel> at least libkcompactdisc has none
<yofel> (or if you don't mind I'll just commit them)
<bulldog98> yofel: btw do we have copyright managment stuff now
<yofel> not that I know of, at least not more than those scripts that apachelogger had lying around somewhere
<yofel> I wouldn't really trust a script anyway, as there's no fixed convention on how a copyright header has to look like
<apachelogger> yofel: plz go ahead, and bonk tdfischer on the head
<yofel> ^^
<bulldog98> hm workspace has an nice error look at the kde-workspace buildlog
<yofel> in the ppa?
<bulldog98> yofel: no on your maschine
<yofel> ah, sec
<yofel> fun
 * yofel ->lunch
<Peace-> -.- 30 C
<bulldog98> yofel: libmarblewidget changed the so number to 14, should I also rename the package?
<yofel> bulldog98: yes
<yofel> you can do the same for the symbols file, just rename the filename in line2 and refresh it later
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream beta release
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 35 * debian/ (5 files) New upstream release
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 36 * debian/changelog New upstream beta release
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcompactdisc] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (15 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release. - repack upstrem source to add license file copies - add fix_target_link_libraries.diff to fix a link error
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 37 * debian/ (changelog libmarblewidget14.symbols) Forgot symbols file
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcompactdisc] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/copyright forgot to add the year for the packaging copyright
<bulldog98> yofel: should I commit my current state for kde-workspace?
<yofel> feel free to, but put a FIXME comment in the changelog, or mark it broken on the pad
<bulldog98> done
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Jonathan Kolberg * 644 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) FIXME: - drop kubuntu_active_fix_kwin_xrender_disable.diff (applyed upstream) - drop enable_kwinactive.diff (applyed upstream)
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcompactdisc] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (control copyright libkcompactdisc-dev.install) wrap and sort
<CIA-122> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkcddb] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (16 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release. - repack upstrem source to add license file copies - add install_docs.diff to install the kcddb KCM docs
<yofel> great, nepomuk-core is a GPL version chaos(GPL: 2, 2+, 2 or 3, 3+ | LGPL: 2, 2+, 2.1+, 2.1 or 3)
<debfx> I hope GPL 2 and 3 aren't mixed in the same binary
<yofel> I'll actually *have* to make the package copyright file to answer that
<yofel> oh, I forgot BSD for the cmake stuff
<bulldog98> yofel: sound’s like you’ll have lot’s of fun
<yofel> oh, I got distracted by packaging a git snapshot of soprano - which is fun too (esp. as trueg broke the ABI)
<yofel> now I'm back to nepomuk
<BluesKaj> yofel, is nepomuk still going to be default in the official release?
<BluesKaj> 12.10 that is
<yofel> on by default? Yes, I would assume so. Works reasonably here as long as strigi is kept off
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> yofel: was the .so version at least bumped?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: no, otherwise I wouldn't be worrying
<JontheEchidna> :sw
<JontheEchidna> :s
<yofel> ok, I think I'm done with the copyright for nepomuk-core -> 320 lines
<JontheEchidna> oh my
<yofel> correction, 360...
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> I hear we be doing some kde magic
<yofel> lots, includes packaging, swaring at devs, booze, ABI's an no blue unicorns
<yofel> *and
<Quintasan> I'm not a fan of unicorns and can live without them
<yofel> hm, fun
<Quintasan> lemme get quantal pbuilder ready
<yofel> the nepomuk folks essentially switched the entire Nepomuk namespace with Nepomuk2
<Quintasan> You jest my friend, don't you?
<yofel> results in just about every symbol in libnepomuksync.so.4 changing
<yofel> Quintasan: not really, nepomuk-core is seriously "fun"
<yofel> Quintasan: if you're bored while the pbuilder is created, have fun reading: http://paste.kde.org/487640/
<Quintasan> ha ha ha, ha ha..ha..ha...h...
 * Quintasan gets out of here
<yofel> lol, wait!
<JontheEchidna> wow, they just removed that TcpClient class outright in soprano
<JontheEchidna> fortunately its use seems to be internal: http://lxr.kde.org/ident?i=TcpClient
<JontheEchidna> e.g. it shouldn't break anything in the archive
<yofel> how do I remove the auto-dependency on kde-runtime from a package?
<yofel> found it
<Quintasan> >libroken18-heimdal
<Quintasan> >broken
<Quintasan> makes perfect sense to include that
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> PBUILDER Y U BUILD SO LONG
<CIA-122> [nepomuk-core-4.8.80+repack] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (21 files in 4 dirs) * Initial release. - repack upstrem source to add license file copies - cherry pick from upstream git: + 0001-Do-not-compile-and-install-the-rcgen.patch + 0002-Do-not-depend-on-KDE4Workspace.patch
<yofel> DONE
<Quintasan> yofel: how long do I wait for kbzr to fetch tab completions?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> bulldog98: ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<Quintasan> yofel: W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)
<Quintasan> How do I into PPA in quantal?
<yofel> apt-get install ca-certificates
<yofel> dunno what they broke there
<Quintasan> Shouldn't apt-transport-https pull that?
<Quintasan> ffs
<Quintasan> I'll get runtime done and go to bed
<Quintasan> CHRIST
<Quintasan> yofel: What was the magic to force unathorized packages?
<yofel> echo "APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated 1;" >> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/allow-unauthenticated
 * Quintasan kills policy
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> pa is shit here
<Quintasan> randomly no sound
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-27
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Quintasan> gn
<Quintasan> AMAROK TAKES 322MB OF MEMORY
<Quintasan> WHAT KIND OF SORCERY IS THAT
<Quintasan> GIVE ME BACK MY LIGHTWEIGHT MUSIC PLAYER T_T
<JontheEchidna> running this will also fix the unauthorized ppa shiz:
<JontheEchidna> gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv b2c30b9a0945a8e2
<JontheEchidna> (I put that on the ninjas ppa page)
<Quintasan> \O/
 * Quintasan first package built in a long time
<CIA-122> [kdepim-runtime] Michal Zajac * 109 * debian/ (changelog control kdepim-runtime.install) * New upstream beta release - Bump on build dependencies - Removed Kolab and added tine20 stuff to kdepim-runtime.install
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'd appreciate if you checked that at some point
<ronnoc> Quintasan: That's still about 1/2 of Firefox for me...so no biggie xD
<Quintasan> It builds fine and installs fine
<Quintasan> ronnoc: I don't think it should be normal for a webbrowser to take 600mb of memory
<Quintasan> unless there is some flash going on
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: did you push that?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yeah
<JontheEchidna> to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime ?
<Quintasan> let me check
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think I killed the process somehow
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Try now
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> that's better
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, we're also doing Debian merges with their 4.8 branch on their git repo
<Quintasan> I'm not interested in that until I do some warm ups like this
<JontheEchidna> ok, but just know that we'll need to do that eventually before upload
<ronnoc> Quintasan: well it's 400mb now. out of 16GB I'm not worries. I also have about 30+ tabs open :)
<Quintasan> fckthahtashtetadf
<Quintasan> reinstalling
<Quintasan> kthxbai
<imbrandon> ubottu seen riddell
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<imbrandon> ubottu riddell ?
<ubottu> imbrandon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<imbrandon> bah
<JontheEchidna> !seen riddell
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<JontheEchidna> ~seen riddell
<kubotu> Riddell was last seen 13 days, 8 hours, 23 minutes and 56 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Quit: love you) and a moment before saying "I'm going off irc for a couple of weeks in a hope to prevent burnout, e-mail or text/phone me if you need me" in #kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> imbrandon: ^
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> ty
<bulldog98_> yofel_: not linking against it?
<Quintasan|LS> Can anyone give me a legimate reason why the hell our LTS installer crashes when I set a swap partition?
<Quintasan|LS> AND HOW THE HELL DO I GET ANY FREAKING OUTPUT
<BluesKaj> Hi folksd
<Quintasan|LS> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan_
<Quintasan> The sound works now but it's fuzzy
<Quintasan> #@$%% pulseaudio
<CIA-122> [kdeadmin] Michal Zajac * 151 * debian/ (changelog control system-config-printer-kde.install) * New upstream beta release - Bump on build depends - Added system-config-printer-kde docs entries to system-config-printer-kde.install
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, try reducing the volume ctrls in alsamixer , you might have an input overload problem.
<Ezim> Hi when will 4.8.3 be avaible in official repo?
<Ezim> again sorry.... when will kde 4.8.3
<apachelogger> Ezim: once it was QA'd
<apachelogger> which takes aleast another 4 days
<Ezim> apachelogger, thx... then I do not need to add ppa 
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> and for the notes, like all kubuntu version this is best..
<Ezim> everything is getting better
<Ezim> plymouth looks great
<yofel_> bulldog98_: nvm, I didn't add the -xkde-runtime stuff we have for lib packages. And kde-runtime depending on nepomuk which depends on kde-runtime isn't particulary good
<Ezim> all in all veery plzed
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Quintasan: Manually run ubiquity as ubiquity --debug or some similar.
<Ezim> I missed you guys :)... been in the wild and testet distro x... gave me so much headache... I felt when installing kubuntu... home sweet home
<apachelogger> talking about ubiquity
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: did you actually explain to me why you want to wait for QQ2?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-council-elections-2012 | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | 4.8.80 & merges: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: because I don’t have much time left for working atm
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: but there is no technical reason, is there?
<bulldog98_> hm as far as I saw it no
<apachelogger> k
<Ezim> yofel_, was not gtk-better integrated in 12.04?
<Ezim> pavucontrol (veromix does the same) seems not "perfect".
<yofel_> Ezim: I have no idea how "perfect" is supposed to look like - looks reasonably fine here
<Ezim> yofel, mean it looks broken still...
<yofel> not here
<yofel> can you make a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is great for ppl who use the digital output stream spdif passhtru to a digital audio decoder 
<Ezim> yofel, will do... brb 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, take a look on veromix
<Ezim> have the all function
<Ezim> qt based
<Ezim> yofel, http://i.imgur.com/vwBmu.png
<Ezim> I do not think the white icon should be... looks more broken
 * Ezim thinks qupzilla is the best qt based browser..... maybe should be default for 12.10?
<yofel> looks like the icon is missing. probably some gtk theme not installed
<yofel> there's a newer oxygen-gtk3 in quantal, you could try to backport that and see if it helps. 
 * yofel won't have time for that for at least a week
<Ezim> yofel, will take look at the file... in launchpad?
<yofel> which file?
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen/1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<Ezim> I found it
<yofel> no, that's gtk2
<yofel> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3
<Ezim> yofel, I do not have that package in muon
<Ezim> weird
<Ezim> maybe thats the reason
<yofel> not weird at all
<yofel> source package name: oxygen-gtk3, binary package name: gtk3-engines-oxygen
<Ezim> I see... sorry
<yofel> don't worry, everyone stumbles over that at least once ^^
<Ezim> will take look...thx again
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Ezim> goodnight
<rbelem> Darkwing, ping
<apol> hi guys, I need pairs packaged against kde 4.8
<apol> has anybody packaged it here?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-20
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather
<soee_> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> "apachelogger expired from team" "echidnaman expired from team" "david.wonderly expired from team" eek we have only half a council!
<valorie> woah
<valorie> in a few hours, perhaps you can ping them by voice
<valorie> :-)
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Kubuntu devs and contributors and users:)
<soee> and those that we cant classify ?
<smartboyhw> soee: Yeah sure
<Mamarok> don't you guys want to announce 4.10.3 on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> yes I'll get onto that
<Quintasan> \o
<Darkwing> Morning guys
<Riddell> hi Darkwing, Quintasan 
<Darkwing> 3 1/2 hours till mumble meeting.
<Quintasan> gotta do my uni stuff by then  I guess
<Quintasan> haha
<Quintasan> looks like I won't be able to talk xD
<Darkwing> Because of a mumble issue or uni issue?
<Quintasan> voice issue
<Darkwing> Oh crap
<Quintasan> During the weeekend I've been giving lectures on a con and now I sound like I've inhaled some helium
<Darkwing> :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> I'm out of Mumble today…
<smartboyhw> Meh, biology test
<Darkwing> hey BluesKaj
<Darkwing> Sorry to hear that smartboyhw
<BluesKaj> Hi Darkwing
<Quintasan> Christ.
<Darkwing> Riddell: was there an agenda for the mumble meeting anywhere?
<smartboyhw> I want to add one...
<Riddell> Darkwing: no, do start one
<Darkwing> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting/May
<Darkwing> agenda up and email sent to kubu-devel
<Riddell> thanks
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: ping
<yofel> sorry about the .3 announcement Riddell, I forgot it again -.-
<yofel> are you taking care of it?
<Quintasan> HURRR
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't happen to know Java, do you?
<yofel> Quintasan: I do, what's the problem?
<Quintasan> I'm trying to make a Binary Tree in Java but I want to use generic types but I can't figure out the comparing part
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683528
<Quintasan> Here is the code
<Quintasan> and of course I get error: bad operand types for binary operator '>' for that
<Quintasan> but I have no idea how to solve that
<Quintasan> It's probably easy but I don't really want to read the whole docs if I can avoid it
<Riddell> yofel: I can do it, raring and precise in updates ppa known good?
<yofel> Riddell: raring in updates, quantal and precise in backports. IIRC they should be fine, they working in virtualbox, I fixed the copy issue for precise and quantal looks ok
<yofel> *worked
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: Can you add a "release cycle" item for me please? So difficult to do on mobile.
<smartboyhw_> Or rather, "release milestones"
<Darkwing> smartboyhw_: meaning?
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: How many Alphas should we release.
<Darkwing> I got ya.
<Quintasan> yofel: Any ideas?
<yofel> Quintasan: I'm not expert on generic types, but looking
<Quintasan> Mmkay, thanks
<Darkwing> smartboyhw_: done
<yofel> Quintasan: wait, you're comparing generic objects. There is no direct comparison for objects in java. Comparable has a compareTo() method, use that
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I see
<yofel> Quintasan: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/Comparable.html
<yofel> java, for better or worse, doesn't support operator overloading.
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: Thx. I can't attend the meeting on voice but I will be here..
<smartboyhw_> Hmm, thunderstorms here…
<Quintasan> What on Earth
<smartboyhw_> Quintasan: ?
<Riddell> Darkwing: ping?
<smartboyhw_> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> wanting to test mumble
<ScottK> Riddell: I messed up and set the election to end at the end of the day, rather than the beginning.  We'll have a full council in a few hours.
<Riddell> the tension is rising!
<Darkwing> Riddell: you wanted to test?
<ScottK> FYI, I'm probably going to be late for the meeting.  Today is going different than I planned.
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Hurray
<Quintasan> Riddell or Darkwing: mumble test
<Darkwing> Quintasan: lets do it
<Quintasan> if anyone is talking I can't hear it for some reason
<Darkwing> I'm gonna reconfig
 * Quintasan makes the recoring louder
<apachelogger> valorie: btw our troll is now trolling kde-devel 
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Which troll?
<apachelogger> the one we were talking about on the mailing list
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: What the…
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can you hit him with banhammer?
<smartboyhw> He seriously doesn't know he is trolling…
<apachelogger> no powers in kde
<apachelogger> all seaLne's fault :P
<smartboyhw> I am joining in the game…
<apachelogger> he doesn't trust me
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: why that's a pun right there :D
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: LOL
<Darkwing> Just testing.
<Quintasan> HWAT THE THELL
<Quintasan> Darkwing, yofel: anyone talking?
<Darkwing> I was.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: Why you need op!
<yofel> Quintasan: do you see my icon being red?
<smartboyhw> ?
<apachelogger> HELLO QUINTASAN
<Quintasan> yofel: not really
<Quintasan> apachelogger: HI
<smartboyhw> rofl
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: I'm part of the IRC team. I have OPS in most of the #ubuntu-* namespaces
<yofel> I'm killing murmurd, sec
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> murderer
<Quintasan> lol
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: Sure.
 * smartboyhw is a stupid thing on IRC
<yofel> next try
<apachelogger> did I loose my IRC powers yet?
<yofel> hi jt
<smartboyhw> Hey jtechidna (new nick?)
<apachelogger> I feel like making the channel invite only or something :P
<jtechidna> secondary nick
<Darkwing> lol apachelogger
<Quintasan> anyone?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Nice one:P
<Quintasan> heard me?
<apachelogger> "U DID NOT REELECT ME, NOW I TAKE OVER YOUR CHANNEL"
<Darkwing> Nope. You hear me?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> is
<Quintasan> going
<Quintasan> on
<apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<Darkwing> this is daft.
* Darkwing changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Voting in progress | saucy meeting Monday 15:00UTC | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
<Quintasan> BAN INCOMMING
<apachelogger> :O
<smartboyhw> I think we should actually made the channel for people who have registered…
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: What the hell?
<Darkwing> ??
<Quintasan> I'm talking all the time, can anyone hear me?
<Darkwing> Nope
<Darkwing> and you guys can't hear me either?
<apachelogger> I can hear you in my heart.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: Why do you add apachelogger's sentence to the channel topic?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I can't
<Darkwing> because it is so apachelogger
<yofel> Darkwing: I don't even see that you're saying something
<Quintasan> Same here
<yofel> I saw your recording though
<apachelogger> worth some ice cream don't you think?
<Darkwing> I heads my recording but I don't see you guys saying anything?
 * apachelogger needs to find some ice cream before he  goes mad
<Darkwing> server restart?
 * smartboyhw thinks that apachelogger is a nadverb more than an adjective…
<yofel> yeah
<Quintasan> It's a noun :P
<Quintasan> apacheloggerish?
<Quintasan> This sounds so silly
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Nice
<Quintasan> I'm seriously going to start sining
<Quintasan> singing*
<smartboyhw> lol
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Say "BLAAAAARHG"
<BluesKaj> I see you guys have had your presence graced by out latest troll :)
<Darkwing> I did. nothing?
<BluesKaj> our 
<Quintasan> Yeah, nothing
 * smartboyhw is fortunate that he is out of this Mumble mess…
<Quintasan> yofel: Y U BREAK SERVER
<yofel> wtf
<Darkwing> The trolls is not welcome here.
<yofel> I didn't as much as TOUCH it since the last time
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: Of course;)
<Darkwing> Try restarting the mumble server?
<Quintasan> IMPLYING NOT TOUCHING IT INSURES THAT IT WILL WORK NEXT TIME
<Darkwing> lol
<Quintasan> go to Session maybe?
<Quintasan> Anything?
<Darkwing> No
<yofel> nope
<Quintasan> I'm talking
<yofel> you're not
<Darkwing> so am I but no one hears anything.
<Quintasan> @_@
<BluesKaj> well he's been cri=uising the chans spewing his negativity about kde and insulting those who try to help , yet no ops will kick or ban him and I've seen ppl get banned for a lot less in the past
<Darkwing> He speaks in here and I'll ban him.
<Darkwing> I don't have OP powers in KDE-devel otherwise I wouldn
<Darkwing> *would
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Darkwing 
<smartboyhw> We need a troll management strategy…
<apachelogger> Darkwing: he is
<Darkwing> banhammer...
<smartboyhw> (Seriously)
<Quintasan> THIS MUMBLE
<Quintasan> SERIOUSLY
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: ban :P
<apachelogger> is murmur working yet?
<yofel> ok, plan b
<apachelogger> or did yofel break it entirely? ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Yrp
<yofel> connect to yofel.dyndns.org
<yofel> that's not set up, but work
<yofel> s
<apachelogger> only need one chan anyway
<Quintasan> yofel: Can't connect xD
<yofel> ... drat
<Darkwing> [10:54 AM] Server connection failed: Host unreachable.
<yofel> plan C
<smartboyhw> loo
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> ^^
<smartboyhw> *lol
<apachelogger> what's the problem anyway?
<Darkwing> No one can hear anyone else.
<Quintasan> One can hear himself speaking
<Quintasan> but noone else
<BluesKaj> trouble is these guys seems knowledgeable , and they should be challenged to help others instead of letting them spew
<yofel> it's not transmitting any audio-related data
<Riddell> so where is everyone?
<BluesKaj> here
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: that particular person is not
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Here…
<Quintasan> Riddell: We can't hear anyone speaking
<smartboyhw> We have a plan D: Use IRC…
<Riddell> I'm the only one in session
<Riddell> ooh an apachelogger 
<Darkwing> yofel broke it.
<smartboyhw> Riddell: LOL
<apachelogger> works for Riddell and me :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: As in I'm talking but Darkwing can't hear me
<yofel> connect to kyofel.dyndns.org
<smartboyhw> Now now now, girls stop fighting…
<yofel> just installed it, so it *should* work
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, ok , I'll take your word for it :)
<smartboyhw> And stop blaming
<Darkwing> First one is working
<smartboyhw> yofel: Clear cache?
<Quintasan> IT'S ALIVE
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you on the server?
<Darkwing> try the first one again.
<Riddell> cos it doesn't look it to me
<Quintasan> Riddell, Darkwing:  kyofel.dyndns.org
<Riddell> apachelogger: there are two servers!
<smartboyhw> :O
<shadeslayer> bah I missed doctor who 
<apachelogger> gj
<apachelogger> spoilers!!!!!
<apachelogger> the name of the doctor is....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Boo Doctor Who!
<apachelogger> open sesame
<shadeslayer> noooooo
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: rofl
 * smartboyhw laughs without stopping
<shadeslayer> to mumble or not to mumble, for I have to have dinner 
<valorie> hmmm, I can't connect to kyofel
<smartboyhw> Disasterous servers…
<shadeslayer> the doctor broke it 
<smartboyhw> Seriously, let's just do it on IRC…
<shadeslayer> yes ^^
<shadeslayer> I can do irc , mumble nope 
<smartboyhw> We can troubleshoot Mumble later
<apachelogger> right port?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Same
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do mumble
<yofel> valorie: 209.141.41.96
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I need sustenance
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I call bs
<apachelogger> u need coffee
<Darkwing> valorie: 209.141.41.96 
<yofel> just in case that really matters
<apachelogger> !
 * apachelogger hands Quintasan some ice cream
<Quintasan> I haven't eaten since today's morning
<shadeslayer> neither have I 
<Quintasan> so go on mumble
<Quintasan> !!!
<shadeslayer> irc ... irc .... irc ...
<shadeslayer> oh wait 
<smartboyhw> irc.... irc..... irc......
<shadeslayer> no headphones as well 
<Darkwing> Voice is much simplier.
<smartboyhw> lol
<Darkwing> and personal.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is fail
<shadeslayer> I broke them 
<yofel> a mac as no speakers? ^^
<Quintasan> provided one can speak
<shadeslayer> in the flight 
<yofel> *has
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: And difficult to set up…
<Darkwing> I got outvoted for Google+ hangout
<Quintasan> speaking hurts as hell
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> meh speakers 
<Darkwing> takes 30 seconds.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: ROFL
<smartboyhw> Seriously, can we do IRC? I have an agenda item listed…
<smartboyhw> And I have no ways on Mumble
<smartboyhw> I'm at mobile…
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You can talk here and someone will be reading that probably
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: What type of mobile device
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Sure
<shadeslayer> there's a mumble android app
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: Android?
<apachelogger> everyone use the android app!
<apachelogger> I have no android!
<smartboyhw> Android 2.3.6 for the god's sakr
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: I will be killed if I'm speaking loudly
<Darkwing> smartboyhw: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lordmarty.mumbleclient&hl=en
<smartboyhw> Darkwing: ^
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: increase recording volume? :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: No.
<smartboyhw> And my phone records sound like a duck…
<yofel> smartboyhw: you could at least listen?
<smartboyhw> (Tried to record a piano before, terrible)
<smartboyhw> yofel: I can't turn on speakers as I shall be killed and I hate earphones (and I'll be killed by using that, anyway)
<apachelogger> "please do this asap. if you ask in #kubuntu-devel you'll probably find someone to help you. last time it took quite a while until everyone had it installed and configured so please be prepared this time around ;)"
<apachelogger> FWIW
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: bummer
<smartboyhw> Oh good, that troll is trolling again…
<BluesKaj> where ? he's been quiet for 20 mins or so 
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: #kde-devel
<palasso> JontheEchidna, just a minor fix of code elegance that I failed to see before the commit: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314549#c4
<smartboyhw> And he is putting apachelogger as Stalin (certainly not)
<ubottu> KDE bug 314549 in libqapt "Process more complex markings files" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, ok , it's entertaining :)
<BluesKaj> even when he was insulting me ...it's an interesting study in social moron-ism :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj:lo
<smartboyhw> lol
<palasso> jdoles, is here just he can't chat :D
<smartboyhw> Yes. And we are happy with that 
<apachelogger> bye bye
<smartboyhw> Yeah!
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: You kicked him?
<apachelogger> no, that was a /part
<smartboyhw> Brilliant choice
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, Quintasan: What have you guys talked and are talking about?
<palasso> someone needs to do the same on #kubuntu as well... On the night (my time) he would unprovoked start ranting again calling the packagers drunk etc.
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Docs now.
<BluesKaj> yeah , the troll finally did something positive 
<jessie> vHanda: You around? My Nepomuk is acting up again.
<vHanda> did you just update to master?
<vHanda> cause I just pushed a HUGE change
<jessie> No, I'm currently on 13.04 with backports.
<vHanda> jessie: okay then. What's up?
<apachelogger> palasso: he knows that he can talk in #kubuntu, he does not know that I have a highlight on his nick :P
<palasso> apachelogger, ;)
<jessie> vHanda: Nepomuk server starts but the file indexer doesn't.
<vHanda> jessie: ps aux | grep nepomuk ?
<jessie> I see the feeder, the server, the service stub for nepomuk storage and the controller
<vHanda> could you paste the output please?
<jessie> http://pastie.org/7934968
<jessie> vHanda: Also, log from starting nepomuk (tail -f ~/.xsession-errors | grep Nepomuk): http://pastie.org/7934969
<vHanda> hmm, so it cannot initialize virtuoso
<vHanda> jessie: what all soprano packages do you have installed?
<jessie> vHanda: More data: It does this every time. I can remove all Nepomuk related configs/db's and when it gets to a certain point this occus every time.
<vHanda> oh. So if you delete the db then it starts the fileindexer?
<jessie> Correct. For at least a little while. And then some file or something causes it to break.
<jessie> libsoprano-dev libsoprano4 soprano-daemon
<smartboyhw_> (smartboyhw_) Heh, not yet at my agenda item on Mumble?
<shadeslayer> mumble keeps dropping voice, so much jitter :/
<smartboyhw_> I posted it in #kubuntu…
<smartboyhw_> Wrongly
<Darkwing> smartboyhw_: we are talking about it now.
<Darkwing> I'll have the audio uploaded soon after it ends.
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: In my opinion, 1-2 alphas is enough.
<smartboyhw_> Probably skip Alpha 1.
<Darkwing> smartboyhw_: We are looking at the KDE release schedule as well.
<smartboyhw_> Following all 3 is too many.
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: Great.
<shadeslayer> I bet one could make this into a daft punk song, everyone sounds so weird 
<smartboyhw_> lol
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: use autotune
<apachelogger> ohohohohohohoohohohohohoohohohohohohohoohohoh
<smartboyhw_> The Kubuntu Developers song, nice.
<apachelogger> 2 days
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: TWO DAYS
<shadeslayer> android app doesn't have it 
<apachelogger> SHADESLAYER
<yofel> smartboyhw_: rather skip alpha2, that's right between 4.11 rc1 and rc2
 * ScottK waves
<apachelogger> TWO FRIGGIN DAYS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: feature freeze ?
<ScottK> Trying to install mumble
<smartboyhw_> yofel: right.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: RAM
<shadeslayer> oh 
<apachelogger> R.A.M.
<shadeslayer> okay 
<Darkwing> ScottK: Note the server change in my email
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: When will the vote end?
<shadeslayer> <3
<ScottK> Darkwing: Thanks.
<jessie> vHanda: Anything else I can get you to help me get Nepomuk working again? I miss it.
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: ~23:59 UTC
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: Hmm, that's 20 minutes later.
<ScottK> Than what?
<vHanda> shadeslayer: got a sec?
<shadeslayer> yes 
<ScottK> It ends when I click the button to end it.
<ScottK> That's ~when I plan to do it.
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: Ah…
<shadeslayer> vHanda: do I need to start my laptop? or will my phone suffice? 
<smartboyhw_> I want to see who gets elected (or rather, who not)
<vHanda> actually nevermind. I think I got it
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<vHanda> I'm confused as to what soprano-daemon shops
<vHanda> *ships
<shadeslayer> vHanda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/soprano-daemon/filelist
<vHanda> strange, but okay
<vHanda> It seems to "recommend" libsoprano4 - shouldn't that be a hard dependency? http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/soprano-daemon
<shadeslayer> debian has recommends as well, so maybe worth poking them about it ?
<vHanda> nevermind. It's just the libsoprano4-daemon shouldn't compile with libsoprano4
<vHanda> *without libsoprano4
<vHanda> jessie: would you mind sharing your db with me?
<vHanda> Unless it contains private information?
<jessie> Yeah, I should be able to share it with you.
<shadeslayer> stupid moin moin 
<jessie> vHanda: soprano-virtuoso.db?
<vHanda> yup
<vHanda> how big is it?
<jessie> ~ 8MB
<vHanda> jessie: this database hasn't even been used once by Nepomuk
<vHanda> it just has the basic virtuoso data
<vHanda> and virtuoso didn't give me any errors when I tried to open it
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: End the vote and let us see the resulrs…
<ScottK> No.
<jessie> ... Hmmm... I pulled that from ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/ . Correct place?
<smartboyhw_> ScottK: ?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw_: why so hurry?
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<smartboyhw_> Tm_T: Anxiety?
<vHanda> yup. It's correct. It just means that your db isn't corrupted. and clearing it probably won't fix this
<Tm_T> patience, my young padawan
<vHanda> though you can try
<smartboyhw_> You know, I actually infuriated two padawan mentors?
<smartboyhw_> :P
<jessie> vHanda: rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository fixed it. :-/
<vHanda> bah. Next time give me all the files including the trx files and others. Though I have no clue what could have been wrong
<vHanda> anyway, you at least did not loose any data
<jessie> True. I guess we'll see if it happens again and if so I'll give you my files.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: https://trello.com/c/V6ydXZAC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: https://trello.com/c/7UDZ2pRN what's with that? resolved?
<shadeslayer> haven't heard from cHakra 
<shadeslayer> Erm 
<shadeslayer> vHanda
<vHanda> ?
<shadeslayer> see trello card 
 * yofel doesn't remember being involved in that
<vHanda> shadeslayer: Soprano 2.9.2 has been released it contains the required patch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> so we want to sru 2.9.2 now 
<shadeslayer> bbl 
<Riddell> valorie: logitech headphones with mic cost only a tenner and work well
<valorie> cool, I'm sure amazon will get it to me pronto
<Darkwing> I'm editing the opening then I will upload the audio
<valorie> ttyl
<shadeslayer> can someone take care of the new ktp release?
<shadeslayer> I have so much on my TODO today
<ahoneybun> hello
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how was the meeting?
<Riddell> we passed a motion unanimously deciding you are awesome
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ahoneybun> what?
 * ahoneybun does not know if that is a joke or waht
<Riddell> nope it's entirely true
<ahoneybun> oh ok ... lol
<ahoneybun> what was talked about the docs?
<Riddell> Darkwing thinks a process of wiki -> html and displaying in plasmoid would be best
<Riddell> or rather that was what came out of a talk between him you and valorie 
<ahoneybun> yea we talked out that
<ahoneybun> would kinda be like Linux Mint's welcome screen
<ahoneybun> that was the idea
 * ScottK hides his eyes.
<Riddell> a big welcome screen would be off putting but an icon in the folderview to launch it would be like what we've had before
<Riddell> I'm not sure what he'd thinking to do the wiki -> html stage job I hopefully something automatable
<ahoneybun> well just big for the content not huge
<ahoneybun> its still in discussion 
<Quintasan> + less work for translations
<ahoneybun> Riddell: like how Charka Linux does it?
<Quintasan> translators*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think I can.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1i7EX7a2ELY/TIptPB1QUII/AAAAAAAAAWg/Z6QLwPvLg08/s1600/chakralive.png
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cool, thx
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I added a trello card
<ScottK> I'm not if favor of shipping passwords.txt on the desktop.
<Quintasan> +1 ScottK
 * Quintasan also thinks we should get rid of folder view plasmoid and make the whole desktop type folder view
<ahoneybun> ScottK: no a link to the Docs, Homepage and such
<ScottK> ahoneybun: I know.  I just kidding around.
<ahoneybun> oh hard to tell for me in just text
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684663/ <-- how outdated is that?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: wait why am I awesome lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: eh, might just work
<Riddell> ahoneybun: for kickstarting the docs
<ahoneybun> oh I guess, just trying to find a spot for me to help ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: upstream has it with nothing on the desktop at all
<Riddell> which I don't see the sense in
<Quintasan> Riddell: I do realise that. But looking from "typical user" perspective, one does expect to be able to put files and icons on desktop without doing widget mumbojumbo dance
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uploading to saucy and backporting to raring and precise I guess
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> Quintasan: if you fullscreen folderview that would mess with any other widgets no?
<shadeslayer> I think we can just put that in Kubuntu updates
<shadeslayer> and then maybe move to get it SRU'd
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can put icons anywhere on the desktop
<Quintasan> Riddell: I mean setting the Layout to folder view
<Quintasan> Right click on desktop, Setting -> Layout -> Folder view
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We can just?
<shadeslayer> hm?
<Quintasan> SRU for raring now?
<shadeslayer> put it in the updates PPA, then SRU
<shadeslayer> or whatever you feel like doing :P
<ahoneybun> Riddell: anything else important?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I wonder why are we keeping https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa around then
<Riddell> notes here https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-uds-saucy
<Riddell> ahoneybun: 
<ahoneybun> stupid KDE Identity
<ahoneybun> ok got it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: That said I think we should get a ktp packaging branch
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You know, we could actually get it to Debian and sync to saucy and then backport
 * Quintasan tries doing that
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thansk
<ahoneybun> *thanks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: k
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Debian is still on 0.4 wtf
<shadeslayer> heh
<soee> why Chromium wants Unity WebApps plugin ?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you think you could upload ktp to Debian?
 * Quintasan reaaaaaally has to get DD as soon as possible
<Riddell> soee: I don't know but it's very annoying
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not today.  Who's the maintainer?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Maintainer: Debian KDE Extras Team <pkg-kde-extras@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> ScottK: Actually I'm going to pester George if he is going to update that soon
<ScottK> I'd ask on #debian-qt-kde then.
<Quintasan> If not I'm going to update the whole stack myself and pester there for someone to upload and apply for DD
<soee> Riddell, well the extension can be disabled so the message is gone
<bkerensa> Yay Kubuntu!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so what way would look best? browser widget, or folder view
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Just work on content.
<Darkwing> I'll pull something together for styling.
<Darkwing> meeting is being uploaded.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> that sounds kind of hilarious
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: did you check on the page ? the main one https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<Darkwing> Not yet.
<ahoneybun> thats what I have layed out so far
<Darkwing> I've been getting my kids' rooms ready. :D They are coming this weekend, a week early.
<ahoneybun> I managed to keep all the content from the other pages and put them on those
 * Darkwing nods
<ahoneybun> just mostly need to check the ones I have done for what they need more or less, and then work on the last page "Getting Involved"
<ahoneybun> nice man
<Darkwing> kmmmz....
<ahoneybun> no good?
<Darkwing> thinking
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer log time no talk
<shadeslayer> log time :D
<shadeslayer> heya
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: maybe the fifth page can be the links or credits page
<Darkwing> http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting/
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> its Aaron not Andrew
<ahoneybun> lol
<Darkwing> Oops
<Darkwing> Sorry mate
<ahoneybun> its fine they know my IRC name
<ahoneybun> so its np
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: hows the N7?
<shadeslayer> haven't touched it yet, been busy with other stuff
<shadeslayer> need to talk to ogra about why it doesn't display anything after boot
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I think the browser would look better or using the folder view like the Charka Project uses?
<ahoneybun> but if it is a pure html not just a link to the wiki page that would look great
<Darkwing> We have to ship something for offlines users.
<Darkwing> So, what will happen is this.
<Darkwing> The development of the docs will by done online.
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> oh ok thats good
<Darkwing> Then it will be pulled and put into localized form.
<Darkwing> for the release.
<ahoneybun> I really want it to be available offline
<Darkwing> But, 100% of the doc work will be done online.
<Darkwing> Well, 90%
<Darkwing> 3 1/2 hours
<ahoneybun> what?
<Darkwing> Keeping my eye on the UTC clock.
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> for your kids to come?
<Darkwing> No, That will be fri/sat
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Darkwing> It's when the elections are announced.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<jessie> Has there been work done on the new lock screen? I swear it's always randomly locking on me.
<Darkwing> jessie: I've noticed that a bit myself.
<jessie> And by locking I mean that both the lock screen comes up when it shouldn't and also the lock screen won't take my input.
<Darkwing> I just figured it was a setting I needed to change.
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: same here with my N7
<jessie> Darkwing: Well, when I'm sitting here at my desk and typing and it all the sudden locks, I doubt that should *ever* happen.
<Darkwing> jessie: No, mine is when it is sitting watching a video and the like.
<Darkwing> Mine doesn't do anything like that.
<yofel> never had it randomly lock on me, but the focus issue does happen all the time
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: right now on the trello I have the cards for the pages
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: I noticed that.
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: I'll be in and out as I get some stuff done.
<jessie> yofel: Yeah, the focus one is frustrating, I thought it was due to my bluetooth-proximity use, but I installed that for a while and it still did that. :-/
<ahoneybun> for the first 3 I just need to find out what else I need to add/remove to keep it short
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I think this is a great example if I say so https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/ManagingSoftware
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: I'll have a look at it in a few hours
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Darkwing> I did a brief overview.
<Darkwing> It's looking really good.
<Darkwing> Keep that up and we'll figure out more too.
<ahoneybun> the project as a whole or that page?
<Darkwing> Project as a whole.
<ahoneybun> great
<Darkwing> Maybe we should think of what we think of as basic...
<Darkwing> Connecting to a network/internet
<Darkwing> adding a printer
<Darkwing> etc.
<ahoneybun> well handing the graphics, music, printer
<ahoneybun> and such
<Darkwing> But, "getting connected"
<Darkwing> Like you had said, what are the general actions people do on computers.
<ahoneybun> the getting involved?
<Darkwing> No, before that.
<ahoneybun> oh the internet things?
<Darkwing> Just interating... If you had never touched Linux/Kubuntu before...
<jessie> Install things.
<jessie> Browse the web.
<jessie> Look at PDF's.
<jessie> Edit images.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Darkwing> Before we can install anything, we have to connect to the web.
<ahoneybun> jessie: thank you that is true
<ahoneybun> found what content we need then organize
<jessie> Listen to music, everybody does that almost.
<Darkwing> So, we keep it to what people do every day, 
<ahoneybun> the bare basics
<Darkwing> we don't have to detail what a repository is... That is avalable online.
<ahoneybun> link it to a other wiki page?
<Darkwing> But, explaining that Rekonq is our browser... that is something more.
<ScottK> Try explaining we think Rekonq is really, really wonderful, but we still ship a Firefox installer ...
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: link to a wiki page about repos?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Yes. there are prolly 20 or 30 to pick from.
<ahoneybun> ok right now I will work on content for the basic page
<Darkwing> ScottK: To be fair, I don't use Rekonq
<ahoneybun> same
<jessie> Also, why FF over Chromium? Chromium sucks so much less with KDE than FF does.
<Darkwing> I use chrome. It shares with my desktop, laptop, TV, phone and tablet.
<jessie> Yeah, me too, but open source, etc etc etc.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: what about IM programs
<Darkwing> Yup. That is something that people use.
<ahoneybun> most of the network.xml has a how to about connecting, should the page just start off with a topic and talk about it then link to a KDE doc or something on how to do that action?
<ScottK> Darkwing: I don't either.
<ScottK> jessie: Because Firefox is the one that Canonical focuses their maintenance effort on and with the continuing stream of browser vulnerabilities and updates, we want people on the one that has the best support.
<ahoneybun> got to get off be back in a bit
<jessie> ScottK: And so we instead use Reqonk by default? That flies in the face of everything. We want people to be safe, but lets give them a browser that has 1/10th of the development efforts.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: just update the trello when you get the chance and I'll work on it 
<ScottK> FF would pull in a huge stack of dependencies that would really screw with image size.
<skellat> ahoneybun: This might provide some useful things to add to your managing applications section that might also be slightly safer than just installing .deb files: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1304/offline-packages.html
<jessie> ScottK: Fair enough. Just saying, applying that logic to one choice but not the other seems silly to me.
<ahoneybun> skellat: thanks so xubuntu is installing that by default now right?
<ahoneybun> apt-offine
<ScottK> The only singificant non-KDE based package we ship is LibreOffice.
<ahoneybun> not to use dpkg install or what not
<ScottK> And that's pretty unavoidable at the moment.
<skellat> ahoneybun: We will be in 13.10
<ahoneybun> skellat: cool
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: Xubuntu does awesome docs
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I love that it is a ogg format lol
<BluesKaj> it's nice to have the option to run kde apps in W7 without need to use a VM 
<BluesKaj> the need
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: that is cool
<BluesKaj> open source for windows without the dumb ads and constant popups about toiolbar this etc
<BluesKaj> yeah , works well enough too , ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: I think thats the most important part ^^
 * BluesKaj nods
<ahoneybun> what does Kubuntu use for network connections?
<ScottK> Network Manager
<ahoneybun> I thought so
<ahoneybun> looking for a good kde wiki with info about how to use it
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with NM , the interfaces file works well with ethernet connections ...wifi however is more complicated and NM does a decent job with that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that episode of Dr Who makes no sense at all
<ahoneybun> well I want to link how to setup a wired/wireless connection with the default on Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> I suppose I should watch more of it
<BluesKaj> NM can handle that ahoneybun , I have both on my laptop 
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: in case the user needs help no? setup by hand?
<BluesKaj> NM manages both ethernet and wifi if you like , ahoneybun
<jessie> ahoneybun: Yeah, it'll need documentation of how to get connected for wifi, at the very least.
<ahoneybun> jessie: thats what I mean but I want to link it to a ubuntu wiki that is already written and not do double work
<ahoneybun> jessie: like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun:   you're wifi encryption setup and PW is usaully allthat's needed , and the ethernet is pnp
<jessie> BluesKaj: Not if you're doing static IPs, etc. There are things besides just PNP on ethernet.
<BluesKaj> jessie: yeah static IPs have to be setup in NM , but it can be managed
<jessie> Right. But how to get the process started and such needs to be documented.
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: this is just bare basics
<BluesKaj> ok 
<ScottK> the docs should focus on dhcp both wired and wifi because if a user even knows what a static IP is, they don't need our docs
<ahoneybun> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic
<ScottK> that's about right, although I'd say something like automatic address assignment instead of DHCP.
<ScottK> My daughter the IT major would know you meant DHCP and my other daughter the interior design major could probably figure out what that meant.
<BluesKaj> my son would , but none of my duaghters would 
<BluesKaj> err daughters ...where's the bloody spellcheck
<BluesKaj> ok , later gents 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: an icon in the folderview that launches a widget
<ahoneybun> Riddell: that would be better?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes, anything more is too annoying
<ahoneybun> can you do that?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: probably, somehow
<ahoneybun> we'll look into that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what didn't make sense?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: most of it?
<shadeslayer> like, dafuq
<shadeslayer> I'm watching the first ep 
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> Its bigger on the inside 
<shadeslayer> it's amazing how her tea doesn't spill
<ahoneybun> Riddell: not easier to link to the wiki itself?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: easier but not so slick
<Riddell> and needs internet access
<ahoneybun> true
<Riddell> no use if you want help with internet access
<ahoneybun> link to a html file on the system?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah yes I guess it makes no sense if you don't know about the bigger on the inside thing :P
<shadeslayer> yep
<ahoneybun> Riddell: diiferent icons that link to text files?
<Riddell> why would there be text files?
<ahoneybun> some type of file?
<ahoneybun> I don't think there is a way to launch widgets
<ahoneybun> well maybe if I know where the widget is on the system
<Riddell> plasma scripting somehow?
<ahoneybun> I can't do that
<ScottK> It's not that hard.
<ScottK> I even figured it out once.
<ahoneybun> oh
<shadeslayer> heh
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it has to use the Folder View Widget?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that's where icons can go without disturbing the desktop too much
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> we can't use the web slice widget?
<Riddell> probably
<Riddell> hmm web slice doesn't seem to be able to scroll
<ahoneybun> there is a web browser as well that can scroll
<ahoneybun> but no scaling
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so what would the icons be linking to then in the folder view widget? html files on the system?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: something that launched a plasma widget to show the docs
<Riddell> or good old khelpcentre
<ahoneybun> Riddell: they we talking about khelp but did not want to use it I think
<Darkwing> lol
<Darkwing> ahoneybun, I'm still figuring out the logistics of where we will put the docs. let's get them rewritten first. 
<Darkwing> I'll figure out the scripting stuff.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-21
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<Darkwing> congrats!
<Darkwing> as soon as the @kubuntu gets transfered over I'll turn the user and pass to the new council. 
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ok then ;)
<ahoneybun> so valorie is new council member?
<ahoneybun> awesome you all !
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: did you get a blueprint together?
<Darkwing> nope. I've been on my mobile. 
<ahoneybun> oh ok cool
<ahoneybun> how do you think the basic page is looking?
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: how do you think the basic page is looking?
<dantti> ah so funny, installed kubuntu on a uefi system, all went fine and it booted kubuntu fine, but then I found out W7 wasn't booting ran boot-repair and now W7 boots and kubuntu doesn :P are they mutually exclusive? lol
<BluesKaj> dantti, have you run sudo upgrade-grub since you ran boot repair ?
<dantti> well it didn't ask me so no
<dantti> I just followed what it said
<dantti> let me boot using the usb and do that to see if helps
<BluesKaj> dantii, just run it in the terminal
<dantti> BluesKaj: I can't boot kubuntu anymore :/
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<dantti> BluesKaj: do you know if I should run update-grub or grub2?
<dantti> from what I could tell that repair boot tool asked me to remove the grub2
<BluesKaj> update-grub should work
<dantti> ok let me reboot
<dantti> nah :/
<dantti> it says /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod not found
<BluesKaj> dantti, i never had much luck with boot repair 
<dantti> BluesKaj: what did you do? have you managed to boot both OSes?
<dantti> actually this laptop had Mint installed
<dantti> but I don't want my mom using Mint...
<dantti> and for it to work, my friend even recompiled the kernel... 
<ScottK> Is grub-efi-amd64-bin installed?
<dantti> what's upseting is that there are like zero docs about this
<dantti> hmm good question :)
<dantti> let me check
<ScottK> That package claims to provide the file in precise.
<BluesKaj> I used the live-cd to fix grub ,or I use the terminal in kubuntu since I installed grub on the mbr of the first hdd ( I run a windows hdd and 2 kubuntus on another hdd) 
<dantti> ok :)
<dantti> I was thinking on trying to install it using ubuntu cd as Riddell said ubuntu cd worked better
<BluesKaj> dantti, yes , usbs are iffy , still
<dantti> ScottK: installed that one and still no luck :/
<dantti> same missing file
<ahoneybun> valorie: ?
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> AFAIK, Riddell's the only one that's done much UEFI testing with Kubuntu.
<ScottK> If we can get it figured out, it'd be really nice to get a fix in for the next 12.04 point release so people will have fixed media available.
<dantti> ScottK: sure, at least this laptop doesn't have secure boot so it should be easier..,
<ScottK> Yeah.
<dantti> do you think it's worth trying the ubuntu image?
<ScottK> Yes.
<dantti> to me this is actually a grub bug
<ScottK> It is, but our configuration may do different things to it.
 * ahoneybun really dislikes timezones
<dantti> since the grub that booted kubuntu (grub2 I think) was complaining about a missing file path to find the windows boot
<dantti> no google result were useful
<ahoneybun> dantti: I really like the tech in UEFI just wish it was easier to work with
<ahoneybun> its so hard to dual boot on this machine
<dantti> what I find odd is why the hell refit works so well on my macbook and why can't grub simply copy it and work well on regular laptops?
<valorie> back
<valorie> sorry, forgot to set myself away
<ahoneybun> wb valorie
<valorie> congratulations to new council
<ahoneybun> valorie: same to you
<valorie> thank you 
<valorie> I'm honored
<ahoneybun> you deserve it from what I have seen so far
<ahoneybun> ;)
<ahoneybun> well what I have been here to
<valorie> you are very sweet!
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> so how was the meeting from your view?
<valorie> I'm a bit awestruck by how much work everyone else is doing
<valorie> and how much they know
<ahoneybun> oh overall yea
<ahoneybun> I was focusing on the Docs part
<ahoneybun> though
<valorie> I fear I'm a bit out of their league
<ScottK> You'd be amazed how little I knew when I started.
<valorie> ahoneybun: it was interesting to listen to the uds session on the ubuntu.com/community docs
<ahoneybun> I'm sure you'll get there
<valorie> which I finally listened to last night
<ahoneybun> yea I saw that
<valorie> they want to do what we've decided to do
<valorie> begin with the absolute basics, and link to everthing else
<ahoneybun> oh widget?
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> since they are following our lead, of course I think they are wise
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> no, this is for the website
<ahoneybun> yea that was darkwing that did that
<valorie> we'll have to make sure that links to us are there too
<valorie> that was my idea all along
<ahoneybun> well you both
<valorie> which is why I've been getting rid of cruft
<ahoneybun> I'm just kinda for the ride lol
<valorie> those docs as they were were rather awful
<valorie> no indeed, you are driving the train, sir
<ScottK> they'd been left to bit rot for a long time.
<valorie> you've got us going, and your energy is pulling us along
<valorie> ScottK: the mold was all over 
<ahoneybun> lol I heard the meeting and they were talking about me lol
<valorie> em
<valorie> indeed!
<ahoneybun> I'm Andrew now lol
<valorie> my mic wasn't working, but I did correct that
<valorie> in the texting thing in mumble
<ahoneybun> thanks :-)
<ahoneybun> I would have loved! to be there
<valorie> he got your initial right
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> next time.....
<ahoneybun> yea most people will know me
<ahoneybun> yea next time if the time is right
<valorie> well, the time was wrong, but I felt it was important to attend anyway
<ahoneybun> darkwing said for me to focus on the content he will get the present part done
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<valorie> right, the content is the important bit
<ahoneybun> yea I got to pull most of the that from the other pages I made
<valorie> personally, I would love it if KHelpcenter got fixed and we were in there too
<valorie> but that can wait until apachelogger waves his magic wand over it
<valorie> I may have time to work on docs tonight if all goes well
<ahoneybun> I have the content layed out for most of it
<ahoneybun> just need to add a bit more and then trim what we don't need
<valorie> I really should finish fixing my main laptop -- put the newest kubuntu on it, and now grub rescue is all I have staring at me
<valorie> well, I'm good at weeding
<valorie> of course some of what we 'cut' should really be moved
<valorie> because we can link to it
<valorie> those tips you wrote, in particular
<ahoneybun> I know that needs to go
<valorie> great stuff; just not for this first run doc
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> well, it's good, just not right for *this*
<valorie> so perhaps think about how to organize what we rip out
<ahoneybun> yea its not something that gets your work done
<ahoneybun> I think this is a great page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/ManagingSoftware
<ahoneybun> wait I removed those tips
<valorie> well, they are still in the history
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> up in editing options: page history
<valorie> ahoneybun: I would stop at the end of the gui section
<valorie> and link to another page with the rest of the info
<valorie> and the gui section can be simplified too
<valorie> Updating should stay
<valorie> manual install and repos. should have their own short pages, IMO
<valorie> in the wiki or on the website
<valorie> or both
<valorie> might be cool to put that stuff on the site when we're done, but leave them on the wiki with a link to the static page
<valorie> in case they need editing later
<ahoneybun> I can;t find it in the page history 
<valorie> sad
<valorie> did you really not keep the text anywhere?
<valorie> you worked hard on that
<ahoneybun> what text the tips?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> remove the  stuff below graphical clients?
<ahoneybun> no I have the tips content
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> I would move command line to a cli page, managing repositories to it's own page
<valorie> and leave updating at the bottom
<valorie> that removes about half the page
<valorie> and makes it much easier to read
<ahoneybun> so that need a name change on the ManagingSoftware 
<ahoneybun> page
<valorie> I'd keep the name
<valorie> it still accurately describes the content
<valorie> we can link to those other pages
<ahoneybun> and the other page ManagingRepositories?
<valorie> with a couple of sentences
<valorie> like: Software can also be managed on the *command line: more about that here
<ahoneybun> "ManagingRepositories"?
<valorie> More about managing repos. here:
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> make sense to you?
<valorie> those other pages will very rarely change
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> whereas the managing software page will sometimes need new images
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> also you hear that we're considering another software gui
<valorie> I've not tried it yet
<valorie> that was briefly discussed in the meet
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> Muon Discover?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/ManagingRepositories
<ahoneybun> "CommandLine" for the cli stuff?
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> yes to both questions
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/CommandLine 
<ahoneybun> what ?>
<valorie> the repos. page
<ahoneybun> thanks ;)
<ahoneybun> that might need to change if we change to Muon Discover
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> but not that big
<valorie> do you think that sudo apt-get clean should be added to that list in the cli page
<ahoneybun> what does it do?
<ahoneybun> clean deps?
<valorie> cleans downloads, useful when disk space is getting tight
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> thanks
<valorie> I don't use it often, but I've run short on space before
<valorie> because I had my music in two places by mistake
<valorie> :/
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> what about the software page?
<valorie> I still see the manual install stuff
<ahoneybun> cut that?
<valorie> I think that should be with 
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps by itself; I was thinking it should be with cli, but that's great the way it is
<valorie> another sentence / link, think, and another page for manually installing
<valorie> most people never need to do that
<ahoneybun> I just added a new link on cli 
<valorie> geez, I'm watching some stuff about the tornado
<valorie> but it's so awful, I need to speed through it
<valorie> so glad I live outside of that part of the country
<ahoneybun> what about the humble bundle, they install .deb files
<ahoneybun> give the users .debs
<valorie> sure, we need to link to it; because some people need it
<valorie> but most don't
<ahoneybun> I got a awesome feeling when they were talking about me jump starting the docs lol
<ahoneybun> so link to a outside wiki?
<valorie> might even be good to mention the humble bundles then, so people will find it when they google 'kubuntu deb humble bundle'
<valorie> well, we *can* link to the ubuntu wiki
<valorie> or we can have our own pages
<ahoneybun> I have been
<valorie> for stuff that rarely changes, I like having our own
<valorie> since we already wrote the stuff
<valorie> what do you think?
<ahoneybun> make more pages?
<ahoneybun> or link to current ones
<ahoneybun> so I need to make a new page for the manual install?
<valorie> the manual install and install from source sections can be their own page, I think
<ahoneybun> but that is managing software?
<ahoneybun> no?
<valorie> how about Installing manual and from source
<valorie> yes it is, I agree
<ahoneybun> I know not basic thought
<ahoneybun> though
<valorie> but our major pages should be ONLY what the average beginning will need
<valorie> 5 or 6 short pages, at most
<ahoneybun> yea I see
<valorie> the rest, we can link to
<ahoneybun> well its 6 so far
<ahoneybun> look at the trello
<valorie> but our little shorties aren't going to be part of that
<valorie> they'll be on the wiki and/or on the website only
<valorie> not in the slice
<valorie> as I understand it?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<valorie> does that jibe with your thoughts?
<ahoneybun> I need to edit it but thats the goal
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I just want to be sure we're all heading for the same goal
<ahoneybun> what are these pages for? the slice or whatever we get to work?
<ahoneybun> or is darkwing making html for the slice
<valorie> the small pages you are cutting out will be on the wiki/website
<valorie> not in the slice
<valorie> let's not worry about anything but content now
<valorie> some of it may change before package time anyway
<ahoneybun> well I need to know what I'm working on now
<valorie> if packages change, etc.
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> so this will be linked on the site?
<valorie> so this is the way I see it: we want our main 5 or so pages
<valorie> the stuff we cut, we put on short, logical pages, and link to them from the main 5
<valorie> do you agree?
<ahoneybun> so these are not the main pages/
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> the 5 or so are the main pages
<valorie> for the beginner
<ahoneybun> the ones I have now
<valorie> from those we link to everything else
<valorie> well, IMO the ones we have now are too long
<valorie> too comprehensive
<valorie> it's good info
<valorie> but it doesn't need to be there for the beginner
<valorie> I would prefer pages short enough that people don't have to scroll
<ahoneybun> oh so we talk about repositories and link  to the ubuntu page about repos?
<ahoneybun> just sum it up and link to a new page for more content?
<valorie> I'm getting confused
<valorie> tell me what YOU would like to see, ideally
<ahoneybun> well small content to show on the slice or what not for starters
<ahoneybun> the 6 pages we have now
<valorie> as they are?
<ahoneybun> well a bit shorter maybe
<ahoneybun> thats what I thought the goal was
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> and then link to bigger pages that have the rest
<ahoneybun> that are already written and ready to go
<valorie> right now I'll go through the 6 pages and then we'll talk again
<ahoneybun> ok I need to get sleep for work anyway
<valorie> because i have not gone through those pages since you and I and darkwing talked
<valorie> ok?
<ahoneybun> ok sounds great :)
<ahoneybun> email or what not what you think 
<valorie> rather than cutting anything, I'll put code in there
<ahoneybun> code?
<ahoneybun> comments?
<valorie> like <-------------------------------> cut into new page called BlahBlah
<valorie> <----------> end of blahblah
<valorie> ok?
<ahoneybun> ok /* comment */ thats comments in moinmoin
<valorie> then if you agree it will be easy to cut and paste into a new page
<valorie> great
<valorie> I'll use that then
<ahoneybun> thats what I used
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'd forgotten that
<ahoneybun> <-------->  will show on the real page the comment will just be in the edit
<valorie> that's fine though, these are pages in work
<ahoneybun> yea whatever works ;)
<ahoneybun> good night/morning lol
<valorie> sweet dreams, aaron
<ahoneybun> see ya
<valorie> ttyl
<shadeslayer> valorie: {{hugs}}
<valorie> hey, new council person!
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> has it cooled down at all?
<shadeslayer> you just out-hugged me :D
<shadeslayer> nope
<valorie> bummer
<shadeslayer> phone says currently 36 degrees
<shadeslayer> highest will be 46 today
<valorie> and no news on your move to europe?
<shadeslayer> not yet
<valorie> damn, it will be hot enough to boil water for tea, in the sun
<shadeslayer> I think I need to bribe afiestas_ with more indian food
<shadeslayer> the super spicy kind
<valorie> so he can burn inside like you are burning from the outside/
<valorie> evil shadeslayer!
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> well, he's pretty resilient
<valorie> you too; I would have fried like an egg already
<shadeslayer> we had lunch at an Indian restraunt and he was like, meh
<shadeslayer> and I found the food to be almost-like-home-spicy
<valorie> I can eat the hot food, but hot weather.....
<shadeslayer> valorie: I have mechanisms in place to cope
<shadeslayer> as long as there is electricity
<shadeslayer> but as soon as that goes out, I'm in trouble
<shadeslayer> which should actually be anytime now
<valorie> at least you aren't in Oklahoma
<valorie> I've been watching some of the coverage on tv tonight
<valorie> what a horror
<shadeslayer> oh, true
<shadeslayer> though, are Tornado's a common occurence there?
<valorie> yes
 * shadeslayer hasn't been following that story properly
<valorie> most of those places have no basements to shelter in though
<valorie> one school with k-3 grades completely destroyed
<shadeslayer> I see, how about *not* building houses in places where Tornado's are common occurence
<valorie> dead kids
<valorie> not sure how many yet
<shadeslayer> oh shit .... :S
<valorie> I have a friend who was from Texas
<valorie> the roof came off her house, but everything else inside was fine
<valorie> other houses skipped entirely, or completely obliterated
<valorie> you never know
<shadeslayer> my life goal 8 years ago was to become a storm/tornado hunter
<valorie> HA
<valorie> I'm glad you grew a brain
<shadeslayer> was so inspired by Twister and all the programs on Discovery
<valorie> otherwise we might never have met
<shadeslayer> *on the Discovery channel
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> I grew up in that region and pretty much every house had a basement, cellar, or some kind of shelter.
<ScottK> I find reports from Oklahoma City that this is not the case surprising.
<valorie> esp. since Moore has already been hit badly once before
<valorie> it seems like that would be required
<valorie> especially for schools
<valorie> otoh, not sure how much even that would help at over 200mph winds
<shadeslayer> and like clockwork
<shadeslayer> power cut \o/
<valorie> :(
<ScottK> For schools it was always go to an interior hallway during tornado drills.
<valorie> I heard that at least one child was drowned in a cellar, so that isn't perfect either
<ScottK> With weather that violent, nothing is.
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Congrats yofel, shadeslayer and valorie!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> thank you, smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> ^^ :)
<smartboyhw> I made a good prediction this time I think…
<soee> hmm i dont know what happend but gratz !
<smartboyhw> soee: :) (for the not knowing part, lol)
<soee> well if there where 2 persons mentioned i could assume they have a baby :)
<soee> but 3 would be a bit strange ..
<smartboyhw> soee: WT?
<smartboyhw> soee: It's the Kubuntu Council election
<soee> oh :D
<smartboyhw> We have 6 members
<smartboyhw> apart from the 3 newly elected, there are Riddell,ScottK and JontheEchdina
<Riddell> it's deliberately large so it doesn't matter if people go astray
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Heh, but every council should be large…
<Mamarok> congratulatiosn yofel, shadeslayer and valorie :)
<valorie> the more, the merrier
<Riddell> hi Tariq
<shadeslayer> thx Mamarok :)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> soee: I'm well over childbearing years'
<valorie> lol
<yofel> wohoo! thanks folks!
<smartboyhw> And since valorie is well over childbearing years, there can't be any pregrancy (at least yofel & shadeslayer can't make a baby…)
<valorie> lol
<soee> ;]
<Riddell> Tariq!
<Tariq_> hi!
<Riddell> hi scott_ 
<scott_> hi
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Are yoy trying to hi everybody coming in? 
<smartboyhw> And actually BTW what are the results of the Mumble meeting, thin?
<Riddell> no, everyone should say hi to Tariq_ and scott_,they're from withsupport our support partners
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-uds-saucy has some notes from the meeting
 * Riddell gets breakfast
<Tariq_> ok will check out those notes. also I'd like to introduce vinay_ and ryan__ from support
<smartboyhw> Riddell: AH 
<smartboyhw> But why do you guys all need underscores?
<smartboyhw> Welcome Tariq_ and scott_ and vinay_ and ryan_!
<shadeslayer> hiya everyone :)
<smartboyhw> Support guys: You will have to deal with trolls sometimes in #kubuntu…
<smartboyhw> :P
<scott_> i'm sure we have to deal with worse on the phone :P
<scott_> and our names were taken, since they're pretty common
<smartboyhw> What's the phone no. btw?
<smartboyhw> So you guys only do phones and not IRC support?
<scott_> this is our support number: +44 (0) 1924 950900
<smartboyhw> Meh I need to call international then… :P
<valorie> Welcome Tariq_ and scott_ and vinay_ and ryan_
<valorie> good to see you all here
<scott_> thanks valorie :)
<Riddell> hi vinay_ and ryan__!
<valorie> I hope we can soon get support up and running
<valorie> :-)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you kindae need to pay them before they'll answer your call though
<yofel> hi Tariq_, scott_, vinay_ and ryan__, welcome!
<valorie> niter all
<yofel> nini valorie
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Heh, that will kinda make some people escape:P
<smartboyhw> Anyways Riddell is that phone no. described in Kubuntu website?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no that'll be the next step, how to sign up to support
<Riddell> which will need deciding on payment methods and whatnot
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Sure.
<Tariq_> sorry forgot to mention rshirzad has joined this channel too! Welcome rebecca! 
<Riddell> hi Rshirzad, quite a gang here :)
<Rshirzad> hi
<soee> what is Weston ?
<Riddell> soee: an implementation of the wayland protocol
<Riddell> soee: you can just install it and run it under X, works well
<soee> asking because just saw some video on G+
<Quintasan> \p
<Quintasan> even \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: I found us an tester for Muon Discover
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh?
<Quintasan> Riddell: My flatmate said he can do testing
<Riddell> test away
<Quintasan> He is mostly not tech oriented so I can say he is perfect candidate
<Riddell> Tariq_: I'm around for another hour or so before I need to go out, anything we should be discussing today?
<Tariq_> don't have anything pressing right now, although I will be emailing you re: paypal and support page later today/tomorrow
<Riddell> Tariq_: great
<Quintasan> Riddell: He is on to it, I will have him use it for a while and then tell me what's wrong etc.
<yofel> wrt discover
<yofel> meh, jt's not here
<yofel> what's the default window size for you guys? Here it starts up like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/discover0.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Riddell> yofel: that seems reasonable enough no?
<Riddell> yofel: the white space should be filled by featured apps
<Riddell> does that not happen?
<yofel> Riddell: right, that's just because my connection is too slow to load that right now
<yofel> but at least those 2 half-visible categories shouldn't be
<Riddell> yofel: jt might not be here but apol__ is
<yofel> ah right
<apol> hola
<yofel> either the window has to be a bit wider by default or the slideshow smaller
<apol> yes
<apol> I agree :)
<apol> it will be fixed
<apol> feel free to open a bug in bugs.kde.org whenever you find anything to fix, like this
<yofel> will do
<Riddell> apol: we agreed to get muon discover on the images for testing yesterday
<apol> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel, valorie: Gratz on making it to the Council
<yofel> thanks Quintasan
<apol> what does the kubuntu council do? is it something like the eV but for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> apol: not really, it approves kubuntu memberships and makes decisions on the rare occations we disagree
<Riddell> apol: it does also have a bank account so it's like e.v. to some extent but much less formal
<apol> I see :P
<apol> well
<apol> congrat's to the people who got elected then! :)
<Riddell> and thanks to Darkwing for years of good service and making it a real election
<soee> uhm Skype update 4.2 :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm not vanishing just because I lost an election :D
<apachelogger> pfff I did not even get forced to become a candidate
<apachelogger> people didn't like me :(
<Darkwing> lol apachelogger
<Darkwing> It's going to be strange for a couple days.
<Darkwing> valorie, when you get on... Ping
<soee> is it possible to record skype calls ?
<Darkwing> I believe so...
<Darkwing> soee: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11702/how-to-record-skype-video-calls-on-linux
<soee> Darkwing, not video just voice 
<Darkwing> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/audio-recorder-for-linux-easily-record-audio-streams-to-mp3
<soee> Darkwing, audio-recorder: error while loading shared libraries: libappindicator3.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory :D
 * Darkwing chuckles
<Darkwing> I've never tried to record skype...
<Darkwing> However, You can use a lot of streams as inputs with Audacity
<Darkwing> Maybe you could use the settings in conjunction with the recorder.
<baltolkien_> Hello
<baltolkien_> Someone has lost the Nepomuk options in Dolphin?
<baltolkien_> My Kubuntu 4.10.2 lost this option......
<apol> vHanda maybe you can help baltolkien_ debug his issue?
<vHanda> baltolkien_: You're missing "Desktop Search" in the System Settings?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<baltolkien_> No
<baltolkien_> I have the access
<baltolkien_> And it's marked as Activate
<baltolkien_> In details
<baltolkien_> Always is "calculating"
<apol> vHanda: ^
<vHanda> baltolkien_: $ qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukfileindexer /nepomukfileindexer userStatusString
<baltolkien_> vHanda: I must put this in the prompt?
<vHanda> yes please
<apol> baltolkien_: yes, and paste the results using http://paste.kde.org
<baltolkien_> vHanda: OK
<baltolkien_> vHanda: I do it
<baltolkien_> vHanda: I put in http://paste.kde.org/748094/
<vHanda> baltolkien_: That's strange. Could you also please run 'ps aux | grep nepomuk'
<vHanda> you'll need to put this in the prompt as well
<baltolkien_> vHanda: OK
<baltolkien_> vHanda: I put in
<vHanda> ps aux | grep nepomuk
<baltolkien_> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/748112/
<vHanda> yeah. Nepomuk seems to be broken.
<baltolkien_> vHanda: How can I fix it?
<vHanda> could you please run 'kdebugdialog' and enable all the debug output
<vHanda> then do 'pkill nepomuk'
<vHanda> and then run 'nepomukserver'
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Look: http://paste.kde.org/748118/
<vHanda> try 'nepomukservicestub nepomukstorage' ?
<baltolkien_> kill nepomuk first?
<vHanda> doesn't matter :)
<baltolkien_> OK
<baltolkien_> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<apol> baltolkien_: that font problem is not preventing your nepomuk to work
<apol> there should be more output
<baltolkien_> apol: No
<baltolkien_> I don't see anything else
<vHanda> baltolkien_: did you enable all the debugging out from kdebugdialog?
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Sorry, I didn't
<vHanda> no problem, could you please try again?
<baltolkien_> vHanda: now
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<baltolkien_> vHanda: nepomukstorage(4535)/kdecore (KSycoca) KSycocaPrivate::openDatabase: Trying to open ksycoca from "/var/tmp/kdecache-baltolkien/ksycoca4"
<baltolkien_> vHanda: nepomukstorage(4535)/kdecore (KSycoca) KSycocaPrivate::openDatabase: Trying to open ksycoca from "/var/tmp/kdecache-baltolkien/ksycoca4"
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Service nepomukstorage already running.
<vHanda> oh
<vHanda> damn
<vHanda> could you please run -
<baltolkien_> vHanda: That's all
<baltolkien_> vHanda: I have a virus!!!!
<vHanda> baltolkien_: $ qdbus org.kde.NepomukStorage /servicecontrol shutdown
<vHanda> and then run 'nepomukservicestub nepomukstorage'
<baltolkien_> and now?
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Well
<baltolkien_> vHanda: When I put qdbus org.kde.NepomukStorage /servicecontrol shutdown
<baltolkien_> vHanda: The prompt says to me http://paste.kde.org/748136/
<vHanda> urgh, just kill it 'pkill nepomuk'
<baltolkien_> I kill nepomuk and put qdbus org.kd.......
<baltolkien_> I have the same result
<baltolkien_> :(
<vHanda> baltolkien_: after you kill it please make sure it is not running
<vHanda> cause nepomuk has a habbit of respawning itself
<baltolkien_> It's like a zombie
<baltolkien_> I desactivate form System Settings
<baltolkien_> And now, I killed it
<baltolkien_> from Krunner
<baltolkien_> Service 'org.kde.NepomukStorage' does not exist.
<baltolkien_> And now?
<vHanda> awesome, now run 'nepomukservicestub nepomukstorage'
<baltolkien_> ok
<baltolkien_> Activate nepomuk from System Settings?
<vHanda> nah. Just run that command
<baltolkien_> ok
<baltolkien_> I do it, but nothing changes
<baltolkien_> :(
<vHanda> baltolkien_: I'm sorry, I got sidetracked with some stuff
<vHanda> baltolkien_: when you run 'nepomukservicestub nepomukstorage' nothing happens?
<baltolkien_> vHanda: Hi... This is the message
<baltolkien_> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/748178/
<vHanda> baltolkien_: and nepomuk was working before 4.10.2,  right?
<baltolkien_> Yes
<baltolkien_> I think, it works with KDE 4.10.2
<vHanda> but not with 10.3?
<baltolkien_> at least for a time
<baltolkien_> I don'thave KDE 4.10.3
<vHanda> cause I have heard of some other people with the same issue, but they fixed it by re-compiling
<baltolkien_> Well... What can I do?
<baltolkien_> I can wait for KDE 4.10.3
<vHanda> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> vHanda: pong
<vHanda> shadeslayer: This is the second person I've heard of who's virtuoso will not start up in kubuntu for 4.10.2
<vHanda> have you heard of anything similar?
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: ping
<shadeslayer> not really
<vHanda> I know, I'm grasping at straws, but some other people had similar issues in #nepomuk-kde
<vHanda> which they solved by recompiling
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> can you ask them to upgrade to .3 instead
<baltolkien_> I'm the person with the problem
<vHanda> are they any specific ways to do that?
<shadeslayer> instructions on kubuntu.org
<baltolkien_> but.... the repositories are estble?
<shadeslayer> yep, we plan to upload those packages to raring proposed soonish
<baltolkien_> Well, I can wait
<Mamarok> Riddell: why is KDE 4.10.3 not announced on kubuntu.org yet? AFAICS all packages are up
<BluesKaj> 4.10.3 is already in use here , a bit crashy with system setings , so far
<Mamarok> well, why is there no announcement?
<shadeslayer> someone forgot I guess :P
<shadeslayer> I can take care of it tomorrow morning
<palasso> Hi JontheEchidna. I didn't notice earlier that the patch I submitted had an unneeded bracket which isn't needed. Doesn't change anything in the implementation, it's just more consistent with the use of brackets that exist elsewhere in the code and it's a bit prettier code that's all: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314549#c4
<ubottu> KDE bug 314549 in libqapt "Process more complex markings files" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: btw ubuntu installer didn't do anything different for gub to boot windows...
<dantti_laptop> *grub
<ahoneybun> yes Mamarok?
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: sorry, almost missedyou. Could you please edit the subject line in the digest mails you are answering to? Leaving it with the default digest message is a very bad idea, as nobody knows what it was about.
<ahoneybun> edit it now? or in the future?
<Mamarok> or do not use digest if you are involved in a project, makes following up stuff much easier
<Mamarok> in the future
<ahoneybun> oh ok np sorry about that
<ahoneybun> so like subject line "Kubuntu Docs
<ahoneybun> "?
<ahoneybun> Mamarok: so like subject line "Kubuntu Docs"?
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: well, the subject that was originally used, that is in the digest mail
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: but really, if you are involved in aproject you shouldavoid digest mails, you can still change that in your mailman settings
<ahoneybun> well I'm getting emails from the KDE Digest and Kubuntu-Devel
<Mamarok> so you are in the kde# and kubuntu-devel@ mailing lists, change your settings for the kubuntu-devel at least
<Mamarok> kde@*
<ahoneybun> ok
<Mamarok> there is not that much traffic in there anyway, and at least you can asnwer in the relevant subject :)
<ahoneybun> I unsubribed as you have a point
<Mamarok> why unsubscribe? that was not necessary
<Mamarok> just subscribe with normal mail, this makes following discussions much easier than with digest mails
<ahoneybun> normal mail?
 * ahoneybun is confused
<Mamarok> well, don't subscribe to digests
<Mamarok> when you subscribe to a mailing list, then you get normal mails and not all crammed in one mail
<Mamarok> so in your subscription just change from digest to normal
<ahoneybun> the only thing I'm subscribed to is Kubuntu-Devel, I think I am still subscribed though
<Mamarok> OK, then in your settings there make sure you don't subscribed to digest mails, there is an option you can change
<ahoneybun> I don't remember my password
<Mamarok> you usually get a monthly reminder with the password, oryou can request it to be sent to you
<Mamarok> or ask the mailing list admin, the address is at the bottom :)
<ahoneybun> darn thing
<ahoneybun> I hate forgetting it
<Mamarok> well, as I said, you normally get a reminder once a month, check in your archives :)
<ahoneybun> no luck
<Mamarok> then ask to get it resent to you
<ahoneybun> I see that now thanks
<vassie> hello, i need some help updating an app i packaged for raring
<vassie> i've built it but need to sign it
<ahoneybun> vassie: I think that might be for #kubuntu channel
<vassie> i'm on a new pc so need (i think) to download my gpg key
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure
<ahoneybun> Mamarok: fixed
<vassie> #kubuntu have pointed me back to here :)
<ahoneybun> oh ok then here
<ahoneybun> what are you using launchpad?
<vassie> yes
<vassie> i need to download my gpg key but not sure how
<vassie> unless i create a new one
<lordievader> Hehe, I'm no authority in #kubuntu, vassie. Just thought the change of people having experience with this is higer in #kubuntu-devel.
<vassie> lordievader: :)
<ahoneybun> I know ssh keys are for each system
<jessie> vassie: GPG keys are two parts.
<jessie> vassie: If you lost your private key, you're hosed and you'll need to make a new one.
<jessie> Not even the NSA themselves (we think) can get it back.
<vassie> ok, i'll just create a new one and upload it
<jessie> That's what I recommend. Good luck and try not to lose this one. ;-)
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping
<ahoneybun_> Hrllo
<valorie> Darkwing: ping
<smartboyhw> I got a surprise holiday!!!!
<smartboyhw> Guys, where (which package) is the configuration for the meni tabs stored?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-22
<smartboyhw> s/meni/menu/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Guys, where (which package) is the configuration for the menu tabs stored?"
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: kubuntu-settings
<ScottK> dantti: I'm out of ideas then.
<dantti> ScottK: oh :/ I thought you are going to tell me good news :P
<dantti> maybe I should try 13.10 :P or gummiboot
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ?
<ScottK> dantti: If Ubuntu fails too, you might ask stgraber during the day on #ubuntu-devel.
<dantti> ok thanks :)
<ScottK> He might be around now too.
<ahoneybun> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya.
<ahoneybun> what's up
<ScottK> I've got a cold.
<ahoneybun> oh that sucjs
<ahoneybun> sucks
<dantti> ScottK: funny if I use efibootmgr and set the next boot to Windows it boots fine...
<dantti> but using the bios option to boot windows doesn't
<ScottK> Weird.  I don't have any experience with it myself.
<dantti> well i should work well (at least without secure boot) and afaik it's a good intel standard
<dantti> *it
<ahoneybun>  /away
<valorie> hi, ahoneybun
<markey> gaaah, Muon is so freaking unstable
<markey> it crashes when the wind blows gently
<soee_> good morning
<apachelogger> markey: file a bug report plz
<markey> for AudioData?
<apachelogger> for muon crashing
<markey> oh heh, wrong channel. thought this was multimedia
<markey> ok
<vHanda> https://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/487175-nepomuk-constant-crashing.html
<vHanda> shadeslayer: Have a look at this please ^
<vHanda> This is a similar issue to the one that guy was having yesterday
<vassie> hello, i packaged an app for raring, i have just updated and uploaded it to my ppa, i'm not sure what i need to do next
<palasso> May I fix typos I see on the Kubuntu Docs?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> RFC: ubiquity has an option to "install updates while installing". Would it be totally insane to enable that by default?
<xnox> yofel: it has an option to "_download_ updates while installing" it doesn't install them.
<yofel> xnox: so the user needs to still install them once he's in the installed system?
<xnox> yofel: yeap, it's just they are prefetched and ready to install. E.g. on ubuntu the software updater pops up saying "Updates are ready to be installed"
<yofel> hm, why can't ubiquity install them right away?
<xnox> yofel: no known final & reproducible install state. If installations go awray, very hard to debug & easy to fail installation. At least with a CD image, we know all of those packages install, because well we had to install them to build the cd in the first place.
<yofel> true :S
<xnox> yofel: also see ubuntu installation specification document, which has a paragraphs about this checkbox, behaviour, and reasoning.
<yofel> oh, where is that?
<jussi> hehe, this was funny...
<jussi> jussi@starling:~$ apt-cache search weather unity
<jussi> plasma-widgets-addons - additional widgets for Plasma
<palasso> baltolkien__, plz don't reconnect all the time, you're flooding the channel with messages
<yofel> apachelogger: btw, what's the status of your kde-frameworks daily-build-framework?
<smartboyhw> !ops | baltokien
<ubottu> baltokien: Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<smartboyhw> Help, it's trolling…
<smartboyhw> Quit and join messages
<yofel> note: at least the ubuntu IRC ops don't count that as trolling
<yofel> most clients can disable join/quit messages
<yofel> s/disable/hide/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "most clients can hide join/quit messages"
<smartboyhw> OK then…
<smartboyhw> :O
<yofel> thanks nevertheless Pici
<Pici> np
<BluesKaj> but it's still a PITA for thiose of us who prefer to have quits and joins enabled
<smartboyhw> Pici: Thx :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: Sane
<smartboyhw> *Same
<palasso> May I fix typos when I see them on Kubuntu Docs?
<smartboyhw> palasso: Which Kubuntu docs do you mean?
<palasso> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/
<palasso> Some of them have some typos that I noticed while reading them
<smartboyhw> palasso: Sure.
<palasso> kthnx
<yofel> I doubt they'll mind if you just go ahead and fix them, but poke ahoneybun or Darkwing to make sure it's fixed in all places they work on right now
<palasso> I see valorie is editing them and since she's around I'll ask her if I can edit to fix typos when I see them..
<yofel> is someone working on backporting amarok 2.7.1?
<smartboyhw> Or, is the new KTp in?
<yofel> Quintasan_, shadeslayer ^
<BluesKaj> it's default in 13.10
<yofel> smartboyhw: newest is? I see 0.6.X in archives
<Riddell> vassie: best to put any packaging changes in the changelog
<Riddell> I'll put a line for "new build-depends libcdparanoia-dev, libmusicbrainz5-dev, libcddb2-dev
<Riddell> vassie: uploaded to saucy!
<yofel> Mamarok: 4.10.3 announcement out, sorry for the delay
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> sorry I failed to do that
<yofel> well, you and me both
<vassie> Riddell: what do i need to do for raring?
<Riddell> vassie: various options
<Riddell> vassie: it's in your PPA so that could be good enough, we could put it into the kubuntu backports PPA or you could go through the backports process for the proper thing
<vassie> Riddell: how did it make it into the official repo before? how do i upgrade that package?
<Riddell> vassie: that was before raring was released
<vassie> Riddell: ah, ok
<Riddell> vassie: now that it's been released it's frozen hard
<vassie> Riddell: kubuntu backports ppa? what about that?
<Riddell> vassie: yeah I can throw it into there
<vassie> Riddell: thanks, how can i veiw the changes you made, so i know for next time
<Riddell> vassie: just changed the changelog http://paste.kde.org/748892/
<vassie> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> hi howard_ 
<Riddell> howard_: interested in helping Kubuntu?
<howard_> Current lurking. Interested in observing next Kubuntu Team meeting. Recently joined work project using Kubuntu (I am mostly a Debian user)
<Riddell> howard_: oh cool,let us know what good/bad points you find
<soee> agateau, ping
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183030] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to ov... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183030 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183031] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/k... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183031 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183032] package plasma-desktop 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183032 (by Fila Kolodny)
<vHanda> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> vHanda: hi 
<vHanda> shadeslayer: do you want to implement the epub extractor?
<shadeslayer> uhh ... I do not have the time sadly :(
<shadeslayer> too many things to do 
<vHanda> shadeslayer: are you sure? :P
<vHanda> It'll just take an hour or so
<shadeslayer> I need to stop signing myself for things for which I have no time :p
<vHanda> plus you were looking to code something
<shadeslayer> vHanda: yep, really, I want to finish my previous commitments first 
<vHanda> bah
<vHanda> how about a mobi parser? :P
<shadeslayer> lol 
<shadeslayer> no 
<vHanda> chm?
<shadeslayer> have to start saying no somewhere 
<shadeslayer> no time ... I have no flipping time 
<shadeslayer> I already feel so bad about saying no 
<shadeslayer> vHanda: btw I looked at the opensuse forum post this morning :p
<shadeslayer> I make it a point to read backlogs in nepomuk-kde ;)
<vHanda>  ... and?
<shadeslayer> freetype ... who would have thought
<shadeslayer> and ... it doesn't make sense to me 
<shadeslayer> might look a bit more when I have some time 
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> hmm, no ahoneybun
<valorie> palasso: of course fix typos!
<valorie> it's a wiki; that's the point
<valorie> no need to ask permission , these are your docs
<valorie> the only time coordination is necessary is to keep from walking over one another's edits; in other words, only one person editing a page at a time
<ScottK> debfx: Now that colibri is in Debian, should we just sync their pacakge?
<Darkwing> Well, I'm going to start work on this years halloween costume. Will take some time. http://www.therpf.com/f24/dr-who-silence-124190/
<valorie> omg that will be frightening
<Darkwing> My girlfriend is going to walk around with tally markings :D
<valorie> ahahahaha
<Darkwing> Hey valorie, you busy?
<valorie> I just watched the bbc america "Best Doctor Who Monsters" ep the other night
<valorie> and saw River with all the hash marks
<Darkwing> Oh yeah. Dr Who FTW
<valorie> scary few eps
<valorie> nope, whassup?
<Darkwing> The other one I'm going to put together for cosplay is this. http://crafty-tardis.livejournal.com/152724.html
<valorie> those were effing scary too
<valorie> in fact I think I scared my hubby off of the doctor by showing him Blink
<valorie> lol
<Darkwing> You get a working mic?
<valorie> in the mail
<Darkwing> blink was amazing.
<Darkwing> Okay sweet.
<Darkwing> About the docs. :D 
<valorie> might be my favorite evar
<valorie> now I eye every statue I see though
<Darkwing> It's a toss up between the angels and the silence. 
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> primal fears
<valorie> about the docs: I'm not sure aaron is exactly on board
<valorie> he keeps wanting more
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<valorie> and I keep wanting LESS
<Darkwing> Well, let's comprimise then.
<valorie> and linking to other stuff on the website
<Darkwing> On the Wiki, we will have more and more if he is willing to maintain.
<valorie> well, I think maybe another discussion would clarify it all, for all of us
<Darkwing> That is the biggest thing, maintaining the docs.
<valorie> agreed
<Darkwing> The other thing, we are going to be able to have the welcome screen with webslice.
<valorie> I want each lil subject to be by itself as a separate page
<valorie> right
<valorie> we're all together there
<Darkwing> Unless you can convince the council otherwise 
<Darkwing> :P
<ScottK> My suggestion is to agree on a minimum for an initial release and then aaron can do more if he wants.
<valorie> but I think we need to agree on what those basic page(s) should be
<Darkwing> ScottK: +1
<valorie> ScottK: I think we should always ship the minimum
<Darkwing> My idea is having ALL the documentation online on the wiki.
<valorie> and have whatever else we want on the wiki
<Darkwing> ship a horridly minimum amount.
<valorie> right
<valorie> helpful, but minimal
<valorie> people don 't like to read text
<Darkwing> And, because we wont have the pop-up welcome screen, I'll just recode what we have into docbook for the minimum
<valorie> they don't even read the slides
<Darkwing> This will prevent us from having to code a new viewer.
<valorie> heck, *I* don't even read them, except to admire how nice they look
<Darkwing> And, we will have a docs and welcome icon in the ~/Desktop folder
<Darkwing> and not a lot of text.
<Darkwing> A lot of screenshots.
<Darkwing> visual is always better.
<valorie> Darkwing: how about sending a nice email summing up your thoughts to kubuntu-devel list?
<valorie> agreed
<Darkwing> That would be too easy. :P
<Darkwing> Okay, I'll knock that out.
<valorie> we'll need to keep the screenies small or at least the filesize small
<valorie> I like big, but this should all be viewable on someone's phone
<valorie> in case they are hosed and that's the only way they can access
<valorie> be sure to share photos of you in your costumes!
<valorie> are you gonna get the teeth for the angel one?
<valorie> heavy makeup seems like a better idea than masks, though
<valorie> also it seems like you could use a mop head for the wig
<valorie> damn, those will be awesome
<Darkwing> For the angel I'm just going to use molding clay
<Darkwing> This way it will be more like stone.
<valorie> molding clay for the hair?
<Darkwing> For the face.
<valorie> ah
<Darkwing> I think for the hair, I'll stiffen a mop head
<Darkwing> But, it will have to be really really stiff.
<valorie> well, you can get powdered starch, and mix it really thick
<valorie> and then paint more on top
<valorie> even the liquid starch will make it pretty firm
<Darkwing> Yeah, I was thinking of spray plaster as well.
<valorie> thinned liquid plaster maybe
<valorie> although then you'll have cracking
<valorie> plaster is fun to work with
<Darkwing> Yup. :D
<Darkwing> As of right now, we should be abandening the webslice idea.
<Darkwing> FWIW
<valorie> why is that?
<valorie> too glitchy?
<valorie> I personally hate widgets on the desktop, but that's just me
<Darkwing> Because, to open a widget with an icon that is a limited about of space is kinda a bad idea. 
<Darkwing> As I'm laying out in my email, the shipped basic docs shouldn't change from release to release unless we change something MAJOR
<valorie> there is a browser widget too
<Darkwing> So, keeping it in the KHelpCenter *gags* for now is a better idea.
<valorie> I hear you
<Darkwing> It also gives a good looka t where they can find KDE help docs as well.
<valorie> maybe we can work with apachelogger to get khelpcenter fixed?
<Darkwing> It's usable.
<valorie> because I always prefer to do things the KDE Way
<Darkwing> Yes.
<valorie> ok, usable
<valorie> but not cool
<Darkwing> But, if we have a VERY limited about of stuff that we add to the shipped docs, we wont have to update them every 6 months.
<valorie> right
<Darkwing> and with a limited about of stuff, we don't need cool.
<valorie> well, cool gets people to use the docs
<Darkwing> We can save cool for the wiki
<valorie> umm, .... moinmoin
<valorie> that will never be cool
<Darkwing> I know.
<valorie> lol
<Darkwing> It will change but, we only have so much to work for,.
<valorie> right
<valorie> and again, most stuff won't change
<Darkwing> Right, so, no real reason to change from KHelpCenter
<valorie> got it
<valorie> PM?
<Darkwing> sure.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-23
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> damn it, why does he ping me then leave?
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> finally!
<valorie> I kept replying, and you were gone
<valorie> how's it going, aaron?
<valorie> connection problems?
<ahoneybun> sorry I was hanging with the girlfriend 
<valorie> ahoneybun: after you pinged me earlier, Darkwing and I had a discussion, which I asked him to take to the mail list
<ahoneybun> mail list for?
<valorie> hey, girlfriend over docs, any day of the week!
<valorie> telling everyone our plans
<ahoneybun> well I still like working on them
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> so we can all know the direction we're headed
<valorie> some folks don't hang out in IRC much
<ahoneybun> ok you said to think about how I wanted to get this worked out
<valorie> so really it was good to get a discussion going on the list
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> true these timezones are really stopping the work 
<valorie> very cool
<ahoneybun> thats how I thought it was going to fo
<ahoneybun> go
<valorie> I noticed that before I got on, someone was asking permission to fix typos!
<valorie> I want everyone in the channel to be clear that of course, fix typos
<ahoneybun> if I missed something go right ahead
<ahoneybun> yea just that
<ahoneybun> that is how I heard darkwing talking about it
<valorie> ahoneybun: can you read Darkwing's email and respond, linking to your pretty page?
<ahoneybun> in our video chat
<ahoneybun> ahoneybun: email him a link?
<valorie> I think he's changed his mind a bit from our discussion in the hangout
<ahoneybun> I think so too, since it seems to me web slice will not scroll
<valorie> to the list, so the whole devel list is kept up-to-date on our discussion
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> the kubunt-devel one?
<valorie> I think webslice won't work well enough for our purposes
<valorie> yes, kubuntu-devel
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> sent
<ahoneybun> also valorie did you get my email?>
<valorie> let me check
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> I see that you sent a brief mail to -devel
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> is that not corrent?
<ahoneybun> correct?
<valorie> yes, I don't see one from you to me, though
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> that's fine
<valorie> I would like to see a reply from you to david too
<valorie> responding to his approach
<valorie> I will also respond to his email
<valorie> and maybe we can get a good discussion going
<ahoneybun> to him
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> what
<valorie> have you used lists much?
<ahoneybun> a bit
<valorie> ok, it's important to reply to emails if you want a discussion
<valorie> rather than sending an independent email
<valorie> because of threading
<valorie> so people can see the discussion thread, and follow it
<ahoneybun> so I don't use the lists email?
<valorie> what?
<ahoneybun> but I sent a email to the list
<valorie> you did
<valorie> but it isn't a reply to david's email
<valorie> yours may be missed, because it won't be threaded with his
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure what email your talking
<valorie> if you ever use list archives, you'll see what I mean
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> I did not use the right issue?
<valorie> yes, you used the right issue, if by that you mean a good subject line
<ahoneybun> no like vol 101 issue 21
<valorie> I just want you to use your email client's "reply to list" function to reply to David's email to the list about the docs
<valorie> ok, now I'm hopelessly confused
<ahoneybun> I just have a reply button
<valorie> when you use the reply button, does it reply to the list, or only to the person?
<ahoneybun> I see a email from you about the meeting talking about the docs
<ahoneybun> list
<valorie> cool, that's good
<valorie> david wonderly's email was called Kubuntu Docs
<ahoneybun> the subject>
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I don;t see it 
<ahoneybun> what issue is it
<ahoneybun> vol
<valorie> sec, I'll be right back
<ahoneybun> k
<ScottK> valorie: He may be on a digest subscription.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: me? I might be it
<ScottK> Yes.  You.
<ahoneybun> I am
<ScottK> That makes it a little harder to reply to individual messages.
<ScottK> It's a pretty low volume list, you might switch to individual messages.
<ScottK> Then it'll be easier and you'll see new message sooner.
<ahoneybun> I turned off digest
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> digest is only good for scanning
<valorie> worthless for discussion
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> did you get it?>
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you check the trello?
<valorie> did I get what?
<valorie> yay, now I see your email
<valorie> i'll check trello in a sec
<ahoneybun> the list one?
<valorie> hmm, you sent two identical emails
<valorie> oh, well
<ahoneybun> yea my bad
<valorie> I know that lists are old tech
<valorie> but I've been using them since before the web was invented
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> before spam!
<ahoneybun> its still good to me
<valorie> kde and ubuntu both do a good job taking care of their lists
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I want to know what you think of the way the basic page is layed out
<valorie> I like it
<valorie> however, I think we need to focus on agreeing on our bare bones doc content, and get that written
<valorie> then we can choose the best form-factor for that
<ahoneybun> what like how I have the design on the main page?
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I did some editing the other night
<valorie> but I feel a bit unfocussed until we all agree on a direction
<ahoneybun> yea I really want to have trello and other ways to get that part layed out
<ahoneybun> I do too, I don't know for sure where to put my efforts
<valorie> and I think that needs to be done on the list
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> but use some graphics as well (I work better with those)
<valorie> sure, we can attach images
<ahoneybun> so you sent it right to the list?
<valorie> you can attach images
<valorie> to your posts
<ahoneybun> so I'm using the list right?
<valorie> so for instance you can send https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kubuntu-docs-plan.png to the list as well as the link to the page
<ahoneybun> but do I sent the right email to the list
<ahoneybun> 8did
<ahoneybun> *did
<ahoneybun> *send
<valorie> you sent to the list, but didn't yet reply to darkwing's post
<ahoneybun> I never saw his post because of the digest mode
<valorie> damn
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> I think
<ahoneybun> anyway post to the list and I'll post to your;s?
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll leave his entire quote, then
<valorie> so you can see all of it
<ahoneybun> ok awesome, I need to get off soon
<valorie> sweet dreams, aaron
<ahoneybun> thanks see ya
<soee> good morning
<debfx> ScottK: I have some changes staged in the colibri packaging repo. Once I've uploaded those we can merge the package. It uses a different binary package name so we have to add a transitional package.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<jdrab> hi guys 
<jdrab> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28843 this was fixed?
<jdrab> oh it's already reported for 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1173138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173138 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "QT 4.8.4 bug: Arabic-indic numerals instead of Arabic numerals in Slovak localization" [Undecided,New]
<jdrab> [10:27] <jdrab> hi guys, it looks like this bug is present in kubuntu 13.04 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-28843 should i report it? or will it be resolved automatically ?
<jdrab> [10:33] <shadeslayer> jdrab: it'll be fixed when Qt releases the next bug fix revision and we package it
<jdrab> [10:34] <jdrab> shadeslayer: ty
<jdrab> irc log from 23.01.2013 :D
<shadeslayer> unless we patch it first
<Peace-> ah new laptop kubutnu has recognized all 
<Peace-> it a bit a pain to install it btw
<shadeslayer> UEFI?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: : yes but i have disabled it :D now i am install it 
<shadeslayer> yeah, UEFI is a bit of an issue at the moment
<Peace-> btw if i disable it ... i can't boot to windows 
<Peace-> :S
 * Peace- windows 8 is crap
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i am a bit scared now :D it says guided resize sci1 partition 6 , that is the partition that i have resized for linux
<Riddell> merge merge
<Peace-> but then ... i can't see partition 7
<palasso> ahoneybun, on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome on section Linux it says: "The term "GNU/Linux" is another way of referring to the Linux kernel; because the Linux Kernel was created with many components from the GNU Project."
<Peace-> i mean in the grey bar
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> palasso: eek, must change that before RMS find out!
<palasso> Which is imprecise because the term GNU/Linux is another way of referring to linux distros not to linux kernel
<palasso> Riddell, lol
<Riddell> palasso: it's a wiki, please edit :)
<palasso> Riddell, I edited typos I found but I am reluctant to edit other people's work before asking them
<Peace-> Riddell: in the installer i never used guided stuff for hard disk ...  but with uefi stuff it should work ?
<Peace-> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/100_0149.JPG i can't see the sd7 partition but it says it will resize partition 6
<Peace-> i am scared :D
<Riddell> Peace-: ksnapshot for the win!
<Peace-> :D
<palasso> btw I'm not a Kubuntu member, just a user
<Riddell> Peace-: I've only done manual setup for uefi
<Riddell> Peace-: if you know what partition to install to then install to that manually
<Peace-> ok 
<Peace-> i did manual partition everytime 
<Peace-> but after i did it seems there is a problem with the boot manager
<Peace-> anyway  i will try again
<Peace-> -.- installer crashed
<Peace-> file usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartitionModel.py line 111 in parent parentitme = childItem.parent() AttributeErrro : Partition object has no attribute parent
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> Peace-: please file a bug with "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<Peace-> well everything is closed :D
<Riddell> Peace-: it'll attach the logs
 * Peace- reboot
<Peace-> Riddell: black screen
<Riddell> wibble
<Peace-> i did install kubuntu directly instead of try kubuntu
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> sort out ubiquity's bug reporting for that on the todo :(
<Peace-> i can't wait to install kubuntu and forget windows 8
<Peace-> btw i like the new installer 
<apachelogger> windows 8 has a new installer?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> apachelogger: i meant the kubuntu one
<Peace-> i did not used yours installer for a while i used always the mini iso stuff
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm curious, what's the word on the streets in server's hood about MariaDB?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1173138] QT 4.8.4 bug: Arabic-indic numerals instead of Arabic numerals in Slovak localization @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173138 (by phjr)
<peace-vaio> mmm Riddell http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/plasma-desktopaL6776.png
<Riddell> um, wibble
<Riddell> xnox: any ideas on that?  is it something the gtk frontend would already handle?
<Riddell> I'd think the free space of 1MB and the fat32 of 272MB would be relevant to that
 * Peace- user peace-vaio is scared
<Peace-> xD
<xnox> Riddell: hm?! sorry what's up?
<Peace-> xnox: i guess it's this http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/plasma-desktopaL6776.png
<Peace-> xnox: but i could be wrogn
<xnox> Riddell: Peace- : no idea. Ask on #ubuntu-installer? Is that UEFI in "confusing plain english"?
<soee> hiho
<apachelogger> we now have 29 todo cards :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: for 13.10?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> if the number keeps rising we should think about a different workflow
<apachelogger> also I am now out of labels, a card can now have all the colors of the rainbow
<Peace-> Riddell: solved i just asked in ubuntu installer channel and they said i needed to create a new partiton called reservered bios boot area
<Peace-> and the installation is going on 
<Riddell> Peace-: did you wipe over another partition to create that?
<Peace-> i resized /
 * apachelogger downloads map of paris
<Riddell> apachelogger: got a phonon sprint in paris?
<apachelogger> aye
<Peace-> btw there is an option in the installer so you do not need to choose filesystem and mount point
<apachelogger> another chance to get lost at CDG
<Riddell> apachelogger: gonnae plug in some usb headphones and get them to be recognised by default
<Riddell> Peace-: what option is that?
<Peace-> Riddell: you know where you choose filesystem ? 
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Peace-> in that combobox
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's working :P
<Peace-> there is reservered bios boot area
<Riddell> apachelogger: with a lower priority than my built in speakers
<Peace-> instead of ext3 ext4 etc
<valorie> palasso: please edit for clarity, correctness and whatever else you like
<palasso> ok ;)
<valorie> that's how foss works 
<apachelogger> Riddell: because both are active
<Riddell> apachelogger: plug kmix panel popup doesn't let me adjust it
<Riddell> apachelogger: plus kmix panel popup doesn't let me adjust it
<apachelogger> that's cause kmix is crap
<valorie> ok, doctor who is over, I'm going to bed
<apachelogger> which is why tdfischer is rewriting it :P
<apachelogger> valorie: nite
<Riddell> valorie: there's a new doctor!
<apachelogger> or an old one
<Riddell> a forgotten one
<Riddell> how did we forget?
<valorie> I'm a few eps behind
<Riddell> oh um la la, ignore me
<valorie> I just finished Journey to the Centre of the TARDIS
<valorie> so no spoilers!
<valorie> season is over, but I try to stretch it out!
<valorie> I have a ton of old ones, as early as 1973
<apachelogger> Riddell SPOILERED
<apachelogger> :@
<Riddell> valorie can be our river song and tut against spoilers
<apachelogger> so many unread useless mails -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: I closed the election board
 * Peace- boots into kubuntu
 * Riddell holds breath
 * Peace- is running kubuntu
<Peace-> :) everything works 
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> Peace-: yay!
<Peace-> every damned device 
<Riddell> Peace-: the real test is if you can boot into windows then back into kubuntu
<Peace-> no i can't boot to windows :D
<Riddell> um
<Peace-> but i really don't care
<Riddell> hmm, that's hardly an ideal install experience
<Peace-> Riddell: on ubuntu-installler they said to re-enable uefi
<Peace-> i have disabled because kubntu failed to boot with it
<soee> agateau, 
<Riddell> Peace-: oh you're just using legacy bios fallback?
<Peace-> Riddell: yes
<agateau> soee,
 * Peace- is booting windows
 * Peace- works
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> Peace-: hmm but now can you boot into kubuntu?
<Peace-> Riddell: i guess no but i don't care of that crap called windows 8 really a system thinked with the ass sorry for the rude words 
<Peace-> ahahha
<Peace-> but lets test it 
<soee> agateau, thank you for the work you put in homerun :) works perfect now
<Peace-> agateau: btw can it be javascripted?
<agateau> soee: thanks
<agateau> Peace-: define "javascripted"
<Peace-> Riddell: no riddel i can't :D it just starts windows
<Peace-> agateau:  do you know desktop console ? 
<Peace-> agateau: i did a lots of panels and activities with javascript
<agateau> Peace-: no, I don't know this
<Peace-> using widgets customized, i mean settings 
<soee> agateau, this one goes for you: http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/citizen_cane.gif  :D
<Peace-> agateau: mm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWNkHOA56O4
<agateau> soee: heh, don't make me blush :)
<Peace-> agateau: if you can add javascript support i can customize homerun in the plasma init javascript 
 * Peace- goes to eat something
<agateau> Peace-: I am not working on Homerun anymore
<Peace-> agateau: it's ok 
<Peace-> Riddell: btw it should work even with uefi activated ?
<Peace-> because i tried with that but ... after some time it was blocked in a black screen 
<yofel> Peace-: 13.04 not, we don't have the signed kernel on the img
<yofel> *image
<Peace-Vaio> :) i am happy anyway 
<Peace-Vaio> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/23/plasma-desktopaL2185.png
<Riddell> yofel: the signed kernel shouldn't matter on most machines as I understand it, shim is the important bit
<Riddell> but colin will add the signed kernel to our saucy and precise images now for machine that need it
<yofel> hmmm, could be, yeah
<yofel> what's the precise status for the hardware enablement stack btw.?
<Riddell> yofel: colin also took work items to ensure that's up to scratch
<yofel> great :)
<Riddell> a nice chap for sure
<Peace-Vaio> :D this laptop works 100%  omg it's a dream
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: MariaDB versus MySQL is a matter of some controversy.  Increasingly Oracle is maintaining MySQL in less transparanet ways, but it's still the standard you have to be compatible with.  A few distros have switched to MariaDB as their default MySQL, but they are generally considered "adventurous" .
<Quintasan> \o
<soee> /*
<Riddell> ScottK: libboost-python-dev doesn't havea versioned one?
<ScottK> ?
<Riddell> ScottK: most boost packages have a versioned package no?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> but that one doesn't?
<ScottK> They all do.  The unversioned one is just a dependency package
<ScottK> No?  Why do you say this?
<Riddell> ah hah, it does
<Riddell> cos I was doing my apt-cache search wrong
<Riddell> it's libboost-python1.53-dev
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdepimlibs patch for the imap thingy http://paste.kde.org/749594/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> I'd like to mention again that this prevents the crash but since we do not know why it gets repeated ssl errors that will not solve the underlying problem
<apachelogger> s/ssl/socket
<ScottK> Got it.
<ScottK> Uploaded to my PPA.  I'll give it a try once it's built.
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: ping
<soee> what am i missing here: http://pastebin.com/Qbryiy4G ?
<shadeslayer> soee: what are you trying to build?
<soee> shadeslayer, homerun 1.0
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get build-dep homerun
<soee> shadeslayer, how this work ?
<soee> if i have downloaded sources i should run it in eny specific direcotry ?
<shadeslayer> no, just run it anywhere
<shadeslayer> read the man page for an explanation
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/gWz9RasG
<shadeslayer> 0.o 
<soee> yes my face looked like that few seconds ago
<shadeslayer> apt-cache policy libkwinglesutils1
<Darkwing> Homerun 1.0 is in the PPA now.
<Darkwing> fwiw
<soee> where ?
<soee> i see 0.3 only
<Darkwing> soee: Give me a sec.
<Darkwing> It updated this morning for me.
<Darkwing> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun
<Darkwing> http://paste.kde.org/749636/
<Darkwing> http://imm.io/172hi
<Darkwing> So, the ppa will upgrade to 1.0
<soee> oO
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun
<soee> i see only 0.3 and cant pgrade to 1.0
<Darkwing> Yeah, I know... I only see 0.3 too, but it upgraded for me.
<Darkwing> It was in my updates this morning.
<soee> if i clink on my kestop to check homerun version
<soee> i se 0.2.1
<Darkwing> It came through with the upgrade && dist-upgrade
<soee> Darkwing, you are on Raring ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Darkwing> soee: Yes
<soee> oO
<soee> hiho lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> as always full of energy and working :D
<lordievader> :)
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/XhqQpjRX
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> soee: what about libkwinactiveglesutils1
<soee> shadeslayer, http://pastebin.com/eKBnEcM2
<shadeslayer> you installation seems a bit weird
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> hmm, debian has kept ksnakedual as ktron
<Riddell> even though upstream have changed its name
<Riddell> not sure we want to keep that
<ScottK> Should discuss it with them.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems like we also build with -Bsymbolic-functions ?
<yofel> we do IIRC
<shadeslayer> I don't even know what it does :/
<yofel> see ld mangpage
<yofel> *manpage
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping
<utusan> suddenly kdm won't come up. err msg - can't open theme file-to-be-replaced-desktop-base or something
<utusan> any workaround? thanks
<ahoneybun> utusan: move to the #kubuntu channel for desktop support
<utusan> this is saucy though
<ahoneybun> oh really?
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> then yea here
<ahoneybun> did you change the theme?
<utusan> looks like I have the proper? theme and greeter
<utusan> never changed 
<ahoneybun> oh I wonder if some how the theme was moved/deleted
<ahoneybun> look in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<ahoneybun> see if there are themes in there
<ahoneybun> ls
<ahoneybun> sorry
<utusan> there's plenty -  ariya  bespin  circles  elarun  horos  oxygen  oxygen-air
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> not sure
<utusan> thanks anyway
<ahoneybun> np 
<ahoneybun> it just did not load now?
 * yofel is having oxygen issues on saucy too for that matter
<yofel> I didn't bother debugging it though until we have the merges done
<yofel> (I have oxygen set as qt theme, but what I see is Plastique)
<ahoneybun> oh
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> lol
<Darkwing> full all inclusive docs on wiki
<ahoneybun> oh
<Darkwing> VERY minor docset to ship with ISO in DocBook
<ahoneybun> you see that in the list
<Darkwing> That will reside in the KHelpCenter.
<ahoneybun> I thought that we were not using KHelp
<Darkwing> The one that ships with the ISO should be so small that it shouldn't have to update every release.
<Darkwing> Read my email. I outlined the reasons in there.
<Darkwing> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-May/007027.html
<ahoneybun> I don;t see khelp in there
<Darkwing> The bit about DocBook etc.
<Darkwing> that was implied
<ahoneybun> oh
<Darkwing> The wiki should try to emulate the work like is shown in help.ubuntu.com
<Darkwing> only better
<ahoneybun> don;t you think wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs would be better?
<Darkwing> no.
<ahoneybun> oh
<Darkwing> here is why
<Darkwing> wiki.kubuntu.org is only a kubuntu themes wiki.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> what about the plan here I put
<Darkwing> So, wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu is the same as wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu 
<soee> is there some app for google hangouts ?
<Darkwing> So, everything to do with Kubuntu should be under the /Kubuntu/ space
<Darkwing> soee: I just use the browser
<ahoneybun> soee: only the site I think
<soee> ah ok, thank you
<Darkwing> soee: Unless you are talking mobile devices. Then there is a "Hangouts" app
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: can we have another video chat?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Give me a few
<ahoneybun> ok 
<soee> Darkwing, i was thinking about linux app
<ahoneybun> soee: I don't think that is possible
<ahoneybun> or there is one
<Darkwing> soee: I dont believe Google is using any open standards and no API
<soee> ;<\
<ahoneybun> I don;t have much time, got to be gone in about a hour
<valorie> Darkwing: the ubuntu.com wiki is ugh!
<valorie> ours has the nice theming
<Darkwing> valorie: We are in a hangout... Wanna join?
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that came to my phone....it's trying again
<valorie> better in the browser I think
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<apachelogger> sheytan: pong
<jjesse> Darkwing, pong
<Darkwing> jjesse: I'm going to email back but, we are not abondoning everything on the shipped docs
<jjesse> Darkwing, good i want to make sure we don
<jjesse> be back i na bit
<Darkwing> jjesse: It's planning on being scaled back a bit that is shipped.
<Darkwing> I'll break it down in email form.
<jjesse> sorry had visitors stop by unexpectantly
<jjesse> i'll read your email
<Darkwing> jjesse: I'll send it in a few.
<sheytan> apachelogger: remember i was asking about that kubuntu-qtquick-component package for the ldm theme we were working on?
<sheytan> I can't find it to make the theme work ;(
<apachelogger> because the format rc format changed
<apachelogger> see what we have in raring
<sheytan> apachelogger: i dont mean that theme is not listed. I delt with this
<sheytan> i show blank screen 
<sheytan> and i think it's because i did not install the qtquick stuff
<sheytan> apachelogger: once you said it won't work without it
<apachelogger> yeah, you need to install that too ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: i cannot find it in LP
<sheytan> apachelogger: still have that package or source somewhere?
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-qtquick1-components
<sheytan> apachelogger: btw, each time i install 13.04 with the glowint plymouth i like it more
<sheytan> this was really good idea
<sheytan> it looks great :)
<apachelogger> <3
<sheytan> apachelogger: do i need all that kde*-dev stuff to compile this?
<sheytan> once you gave me a magic command that have done it all
<sheytan> sorry i'm asking that much questions :D
<apachelogger> yes you need some plunder
<apachelogger> kdelibs-dev probably should cover it
<sheytan> just cmake ../ or stuff like dcmake-install-prefix too?
<apachelogger> you need to set prefix to /usr IIRC
<apachelogger> there actually may be packaging in there
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<apachelogger> will do everything except install deps for you
<sheytan> it did. Thank you!
<sheytan> apachelogger: what do you think, that i release this theme in to the wild? :)
<sheytan> do you agree?
<apachelogger> sheytan: you should ask the lightdm guys really
<apachelogger> but codewise it still has issues
<sheytan> apachelogger: ask about what?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-24
<ahoneybun> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi
<ahoneybun> any work done when I was gone?
<valorie> I've been working, but not on docs, sorry
<valorie> except for writing an email about it
<ahoneybun> thats fine
<ahoneybun> I see that 
<valorie> I'm about to take off; it's my night with my daddy in the nursing home
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<valorie> one thing that might be useful is taking a look at userbase and techbase both, to see what we can link to
<valorie> instead of writing ourselves
<valorie> we're doing well linking to ubuntu wiki pages
<ahoneybun> rekonq and a few others are linked there
<ahoneybun> ktorrent I think as well
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> ye
<ahoneybun> p
<valorie> techbase has lots of info about how to build, test, etc.
<valorie> ok, gotta go fix him a snack
<valorie> post here or in the trello and I'll check that when I get home (~3 hours)
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AaronHoneycutt
<valorie> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> lol I was just about to play Halo 4 lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: \0/
<valorie> that's fine; I have a blog post to write tonight anyway
<ahoneybun> morning here lol
<ahoneybun> I love those video chats
<valorie> I think Darkwing's idea of a youtube channel is awesome
<ahoneybun> yea that is great 
<ahoneybun> I put up a wiki page
<valorie> yes, that's what made me happy
<valorie> it shows that you are serious about membership
<ahoneybun> yea tbh its a bit about the cool @kubuntu.org and to be prove I have put effort into helping Kubuntu
<valorie> exactly
<ahoneybun> but the @kubuntu.org is more about the honor of having it
<valorie> keep in mind that it's about the greater ubuntu community as well
<valorie> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ahoneybun> thats the word I was looking for recognition
<ahoneybun> *and to prove
<valorie> well, for me it was all about having the email address
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> the work I was gonna do anyway
<ahoneybun> yea it is pretty cool
<ahoneybun> I would also be able to join the LinkedIn page
<ahoneybun> long wait though, but I'm looking forward to it
<valorie> there is more privilege on launchpad as well
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<valorie> and an IRC cloak
<ahoneybun> that is cool I saw that
<ahoneybun> I think that we should have hangouts more often, at least till we get the foundation done
<valorie> perhaps we can get a schedule going
<valorie> write to the list about that?
<ahoneybun> I was thinking that
<ahoneybun> sure
<valorie> might be a good way to get more people involved
<ahoneybun> timezones make it a bit ard
<ahoneybun> hard
<ahoneybun> but right now at 5pm for me you guys seem there
<valorie> sure, but a time can be chosen, and those who can attend, will do so
<ahoneybun> "I would like to offer the idea for a schedule to have video chats with Google's Hangout system.  We will have the videos recorded and placed on a YouTube Channel also."
<ahoneybun> Thats what I have so fart
<ahoneybun> far
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> no farting!
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> type
<ahoneybun> typo lol
<valorie> well, not on camera anyway
<ahoneybun> any else?
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> anything
<valorie> maybe suggest weekly while we are working on them intensively?
<valorie> and a possible time in UTC
<ahoneybun> can you get that, cuz my firefox keeps making right click not working
<ahoneybun> work
<ahoneybun> nvm will use another browser
<valorie> I just check the time in Reykevik on my phone
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> I dont see UTC on timeanddate.com
<valorie> scroll to the bottom of the page
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> found it
<ahoneybun> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converted.html?iso=20130524T1630&p1=179&p2=0
<ahoneybun> right?
<valorie> um, there is a way to get that local to everyone
<valorie> not sure how to do that
<valorie> it isn't local for me: just New york
<ahoneybun> can't we put the time for UTC?
<ahoneybun> your in EST?
<ahoneybun> EDT
<ahoneybun> the meeting planner on that site?
<valorie> yes, that's what I was saying
<valorie> state the time in UTC
<valorie> if you can get the timeanddate.com site to give you a url, great
<valorie> but you're just asking to get a meeting scheduled
<valorie> not setting a time in stone
<valorie> so don't sweat it
<ahoneybun> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?iso=20130529&p1=835
<ahoneybun> yea I know 
<ahoneybun> so just send what I have now?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> this is a discussion, after all
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> have you had problems with firefox and right clicking?
<valorie> I rarely use ff anymore
<valorie> usually chromium
<ahoneybun> I have stickers l
<valorie> I used ff for many years, but the flash issues were so annoying
<ahoneybun> unixstickers has a KDE sticker but I want a Kubuntu one sooooo bad
<valorie> I just used it less and less
<ahoneybun> its my go to browser on computer, tablet, phone
<ahoneybun> valorie: this is so cool http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=141253
<valorie> that's awesome
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> I would print it and hand it out for free so fast
<valorie> well, depending on what the barcode is
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> your in what timezone?
<valorie> PDT
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ScottK>  -0700
<ahoneybun> ScottK: hey
<ahoneybun> wow its 7 there
<ahoneybun> am
<ScottK> Just going to be though because I'm in -0400 and it's late.
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> what?
<valorie> no, it's 10:30pm
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> its 1:30am here
<valorie> -0700 means 7 hours behind utc
<ahoneybun> ye
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> should I take off that picture I made for the main page
<valorie> well, I don't think we will go exactly that way
<valorie> otoh, not everyone has read your email
<valorie> so I would leave it for awhile
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> the picture about how I thought we would do it?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> sorry, I'm in another conversation
<valorie> atm
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm going to jump off for now
<valorie> have a good night
<ahoneybun> you too 
<ahoneybun> see ya
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader, rainy today so i need some extra energy to work :D how are you ?
<lordievader> Doing good, getting ready to go to college.
<Riddell> happy merge Friday!
<soee> woot ?
<Riddell> debuild -j8 is so satisfying
<apachelogger> now iceccream and use -j17 :P
<peace-->   make -j9
<peace--> :P
 * yofel is perfeclty happy with 5
<yofel> I've stopped using icecc lately, feels to buggy. Esp. as I have a mix of releases on my systems at home
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ug kopete requires v4l
<Riddell> but fails to compile with it in saucy
<Riddell> hmm, required unless I set DISABLE_VIDEOSUPPORT, that's confusing
<soee> bye, cu later :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: know any security folk? 1178286 needs some love
<shadeslayer> yofel: FYI auto-upgrade-tester is going to be deprecated
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu is adding upgrade testing to UTAH
<yofel> I'm not too familiar with it, can we somehow re-use that?
<shadeslayer> I'm not familiar with it as wel, but it might be worthwile to look into it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Because the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SponsorsQueue weren't done, the security team wouldn't have even seen it.  Done now.
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<ScottK> apachelogger: I would appreciate it if you'd apply your vast multimedia expertise to bug #1183829 and figure out if there's an actual phonon bug there or if it's just in the bindings?
<ubottu> bug 1183829 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu) "Phonon Musepack playback is broken" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183829
<apachelogger> already looking
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I see you've been training smartyboyhw.
<ScottK> valorie: Interesting blog post, but sometimes in cases where there is a large power disparity being loud and aggressive is the only way to get attention to your point of view.  I don't think a quiet, polite discussion about "can we not do this insane thing called rolling release" would have worked to get people's attention.
<ScottK> Same thing with the whole community link on the website fiasco.  
<valorie> loud and agressive is different than abusive
<ScottK> Certainly while some people went overboard, it takes a certain amount of noise to get people's attention.
<valorie> sticking to the issues vs. personal attacks
<valorie> I've never heard you abuse anyone
<valorie> you stick to the issues
<ScottK> To an outsider though these often look the same.
<valorie> fighting fair is an art, to be sure
<valorie> and requires practice
<valorie> that reminds me, I started a post about that and never finished it
 * valorie isn't saying that fighting is never required
<ScottK> Slightly ironically the only time that I recall being seriously called out for a CoC violation was when I told someone in a public IRC channel I was going to do everything in my power to get them banned from contributing to Ubuntu.
<ScottK> In that case I was just being honest.
<ScottK> Did it too.
<soee>  :D
<valorie> I assume you were addressing their behavior though, not their execrable personal habits?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Some viewed it as a personal attack though.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> especially their friends, and your not-friends
<valorie> I assume
<ScottK> No, neutral observers.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I know when i've crossed the line
<valorie> I can feel that little niggle
<valorie> the nice thing with text is that it can be erased before sending
<valorie> the hard thing about face to face is that it can't
 * yofel goes fixing kde-workspace in saucy
<Riddell> yofel: what did I miss?
<yofel> it seems you didn't completely review the install file changes so many breaks/replaces are missing
<Riddell> hmm sorry, I'll mind and do that better in these other ones I'm doing
<Riddell> which I also need to put on trello
<soee> this rolling release is already live ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I .. have? 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://smartboyhw.tk/wordpress_smartboyhw/?p=61
<shadeslayer> ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<apachelogger> +1
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> it's sync'd to p.u.c
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> Yeah.
<shadeslayer> that stuff tends to rub off
<shadeslayer> for eg. on Quintasan
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger who has that picture of us infront of the Windows error?
<shadeslayer> the night when we got supremely drunk
<ScottK> How much does that narrow it down?
<shadeslayer> one day
<shadeslayer> or rather, one night
<ScottK> Surprising.
<ScottK> apachelogger must be getting old and weak.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which windows error?
<shadeslayer> I bet you know all about that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the one which we saw on the street?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oy, nuff cheak!
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm still not remembering one
<shadeslayer> the one where we went to Placa de Catalunya
<shadeslayer> and people were celebrating the Football match win
<shadeslayer> and then we strolled down that street a bit, and came across this LCD panel that had a silly windows error 
<Riddell> oh right, not sure I'm afraid I've not seen photos of it
<shadeslayer> yeah, IIRC afiestas_'s phone had them, but not sure
<apachelogger> ScottK: :O
<apachelogger> outragous!
<apachelogger> how dare you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183030] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to ov... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183030 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183031] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/k... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183031 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183032] package plasma-desktop 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183032 (by Fila Kolodny)
 * yofel reminds Quintasan to please review moved files on merges too
<Riddell> moved files?
<Riddell> oh files moved between packages
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-25
<ahoneybun> valorie: \o/
<valorie> hi!
 * valorie just got earphones
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> so far when I plug them in though, no sound comes through them
<ahoneybun> oh messed with kmix yet?
<valorie> that was in yoububes
<valorie> youtubes
<valorie> shees
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> did you message the user list?
<ahoneybun> about the hangouts?
<valorie> kmix sees when I plug them in
<valorie> I won't until we have something to announce
<valorie> and something for them to see
<ahoneybun> oh ok I was going to, but better to wait for some news
<valorie> sure, I've been dealing with quite a bit of other stuff today
<valorie> GSoC -- today was deduplication day
<ahoneybun> I'm sure
<valorie> there was a CWG thing
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> etc.
<ahoneybun> what is that?
<valorie> hmmm, when I play amarok, it isn't coming through the headphones either
<valorie> CWG=KDE Community Working Group
<valorie> I'm part of it
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<valorie> not sure if there really is an equiv. in ubuntu
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> idk
<valorie> anyway, dunno how to get sound to come through USB, 
<valorie> I guess I'll have to google a bit
<valorie> their instruction booklet is hilarious
<valorie> 1. turn on your computer
<valorie> 2. plug in the earphones
<valorie> ....
<ahoneybun> wow
<valorie> but no sound yet
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> mine just worked, which was nice
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> I have a mic on this one too
<valorie> yes, this has a mic
<valorie> relatively comfortable, and supposed to be good enough for music
<valorie> my little cheapos are almost done, so moving up to these should be good
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> always good to have good headphones
<valorie> I have awesome sennheisers
<ahoneybun> sweet
<valorie> but they are SO good that when I listen to music with them, I literally can't hear anything else
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> a bomb could go off and I wouldn't hear it 
<valorie> suckers are massive
<ahoneybun> yea I have some Koss that are great for yard work
<valorie> I would never wear them outside!
<valorie> I'd get munched by a bear and never see it coming
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> on to work
<ahoneybun> so the wiki can be as long as we need it?
<valorie> that's what darkwing said
<valorie> however, I think having long pages is bad
<ahoneybun> ok 
<valorie> people don't like to scroll
<ahoneybun> yea I know, but lets get content on the pages then move it around like you said
<valorie> so i'd like to compromise by having LOTS of pages with indepth info on each, about one lil subject
<valorie> and link everywhere
<valorie> sure
<valorie> lead the way, and I'll follow
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> can't stand to make pages and shit
<valorie> writing I"m cool with, and research
<ahoneybun> I don't think we need bittorrent talk on basic
<valorie> agreed
<ahoneybun> fonts?
<valorie> we might have one sentence with everything that gets moved out: Also available are *bittorrent*, *bleh* and *blah*
<valorie> with links
<valorie> sure
<valorie> sentence or list
<valorie> either one
<ahoneybun> check out trello
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> I'm using a bit from here https://docs.google.com/document/d/114KBd6_CMQLpcReKhzUa1pXVPma35a7ctBhzD_qBLvU/edit#heading=h.vtm28cy6adq4
<valorie> oh good
<ahoneybun> yea reuse :)
<valorie> oh, for sure
<valorie> and be sure to tell him so, too
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> Yes I forget who that was
<ahoneybun> it was on the list I think
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> it was volken
<ahoneybun> something like that
<ahoneybun> I'll find it
<ahoneybun> so the welcome page is done I think
<valorie> I'll look at it when you're done
<ahoneybun> I'm done with that right now I'm working on the Basic page
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> awesome http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Kickoff
<valorie> yes, that's the best possible
<ahoneybun> I'm linking to pages that already done, mostly ubuntu wiki, userbase, and techbase
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> every time we link instead of write, someone else will be doing the upkeep
<ahoneybun> hows the welcome page?
<valorie> the krunner userbase is excellent as well
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/KRunner
<ahoneybun> yes I;m going to include that is basic as well, no?
<valorie> right
<valorie> too many people don't know/use it
<valorie> when it's effing awesome
<ahoneybun> I know right!
<valorie> the Welcome page is perfect, IMO
<ahoneybun> thank you
<ahoneybun> how is the layout on the Basic page with the linking to the subpages?
<ahoneybun> managing and such
<valorie> the link to quassel instead is to telepathy
<valorie> you took out the sentence about Konversation?
<valorie> it is the KDE irc client
<valorie> I strongly feel it should be mentioned, at least
<valorie> that isn't sour grapes, although it is still my favorite, and what I use daily
<ahoneybun> did I?
<ahoneybun> I don't remember removing it
<ahoneybun> can you throw it back it?
<valorie> well, it isn't there
<ahoneybun> *back in
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> I wonder where it went, then
<ahoneybun> let me see
<ahoneybun> I don't remember it being in there
<valorie> actually, there are a lot of my edits that aren't there
<valorie> I wonder if I edited on an old page, and it wasn't copied over?
<valorie> afaik, I was always editing on a current page
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> I know that something new was there one time
<ahoneybun> I don't see anything 
<ahoneybun> darn
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> not up for re-doing it tonight
<valorie> I spent hours on that
<ahoneybun> oh I'm sorry
<ahoneybun> I wish I could find it
<valorie> eh
<valorie> we find it or we don't
<ahoneybun> so the work look good so far other then losing your work
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> ok good, I'm going to get off
<valorie> niters
<valorie> I'll be around most of the weekend, unfortunately
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> see ya
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1184105] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to ov... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184105 (by Petar Nedialkov)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> it's off to work we go :)
<soee> ;]
<Mamarok> shouldn't there be a package now of Amarok 2.7.1? I can't find it
<yofel> Mamarok: it's in saucy and I have untested backports in some PPA's of mine as it took a while to build, I'll look at it now 
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1184127] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184127 (by Susan Cragin)
<BluesKaj> yup, getting kde-runtime errors 
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-runtime-data_4%3a4.10.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<BluesKaj>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/plasmapkg.1.gz', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<BluesKaj>  Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
<BluesKaj> this is on 13.10
<yofel> BluesKaj: just fixed it
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks 
<BluesKaj> still the same error 
<yofel> I just *uploaded* it, will take a few hours till it's in saucy
 * yofel goes fixing audiocd-kio
<BluesKaj> good enough , ..yeah I removed the libaudiocdplugins4 dependency and installed kio-audiocd , earlier
<yofel> yeah, that should do it, only kde-runtime needs the actual update or --force-overwrite
<yofel> meh, missed a file conflict in kde-runtime
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks a bunch :)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1184127] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184127 (by Susan Cragin)
<yofel> Mamarok: PPA packages published in /backports for 12.04 and 12.10 and in /ppa for 13.04
<Mamarok> yofel: cool, thank you very much :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: so I need the ppa for 13.04 to get the update to 4.10.3?
<yofel> ahoneybun: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa yeah
<ahoneybun> yofel: will it not come to us as a update in the stardard repos?
<yofel> if will if you're willing to wait another 2 weeks or so
<yofel> or one if I find time to upload it tomorrow
<Quintasan> Preposterous
<Quintasan> yofel: I see, my bad there. I'm definitely out of shape, did you fix that or I should do it?
<yofel> I fixed that
<Quintasan> Thanks.
<ahoneybun> yofel: is there anything big in that update worth not waiting?
<yofel> ahoneybun: I'm not aware of anything specific..
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm just going to jump to it for the bugfixes
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<genii-around> Hi. so just now on dist-upgrade, Saucy: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-runtime-data_4%3a4.10.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--install):      then: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/plasmapkg.1.gz', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1     I manually installed it from the cache with --force-overwrite and seems OK.
<genii-around> With the --force-overwrite it also mentions a different file being overwritten: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/platformimports/touch/org/kde/plasma/components/libplasmacomponentsplugin.so', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu1
 * genii-around wanders tot he coffeepot
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1184127] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184127 (by Susan Cragin)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183030] package plasma-widgets-workspace 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to ov... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183030 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183031] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/k... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183031 (by Fila Kolodny)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1183032] package plasma-desktop 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1183032 (by Fila Kolodny)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-26
<ahoneybunn> valorie: ping
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1184238] package kde-runtime (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: попытка переза... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184238 (by Alexey Zbinyakov)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1184238] package kde-runtime (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: попытка переза... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184238 (by Alexey Zbinyakov)
<valorie> I see that ahoneybun is marked away, but pong anyway
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> now do you see me?
<valorie> I can see you, but you are marked as away
<ahoneybun> weird
<valorie> do a /back
<ahoneybun> I did /back
<ahoneybun> anyway I am here ;)
<valorie> silly quassel
<valorie> I'm sorta here
<valorie> tired, and I might just watch a movie or something
<ahoneybun> yea maybe it's that
<ahoneybun> I added a bit to the Basic page just now
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think what probably happened is that when I clicked the save button after all my edits, they weren't saved
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> sometimes it is SOOOOO slow
<ahoneybun> sadly yea
<valorie> I really dislike moin
<valorie> mediawiki is snappy in comparison
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> anyway, you do well with it
<ahoneybun> palasso is working on a bit of the pages
<valorie> I'm gonna go watch a movie
<valorie> cool!
<ahoneybun> I see that he edited like most of them
<ahoneybun> palasso: thanks for the work man!
<ahoneybun> that trello page is getting there!
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-docs-saucy-salamander/518d39bc9433cf5507000173
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> I'm going to get LibreOffice done before I get off
<ahoneybun> listening to Skrillex in Amarok really gets work done lol
<ahoneybun> and  I just found a glitch in Moin lol
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping
<ahoneybun> I just saw that I am not using any non-free drivers lol
<palasso> ahoneybun, np I do just small fixes whenever I can ;)
<ahoneybun> palasso: thanks anyway ;)
<ahoneybun> palasso: are you reading the devel list?
<palasso> I just subscribed (I used gmane to receive it as RSS on my feedreader) before a couple days and read the last messages from the last months ;)
<ahoneybun> cool currently there are 3 of us working on the Docs right now and we would love to add more
<ahoneybun> maybe you could join in
<palasso> I'll be trying on doing some work whenever I can but right now I don't have much time. I'm having exams at my university...
<ahoneybun> oh ok thats fine
<ahoneybun> whenever you have spare time
<ahoneybun> good night all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is http://qa.debian.org/excuses.php?package=akonadi generated by Britney?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  You can also get it directly on the command line (with less latency) using grep-excuses.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: would that also work for Ubuntu?
<ScottK> Someone would have to write the code to make it look there.
<shadeslayer> mm
<ScottK> It's in devscripts.
<ScottK> Probably not too hard.
<shadeslayer> muwhaha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/750872/
<ScottK> You could put a distro switch on it like rmadison has ....
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> that's the next step ;)
<shadeslayer> except I don't really know perl, I'm just interpretting the statements around the place where it parses arguments
<ScottK> Look at rmadison, copy/paste, profit.
<shadeslayer> I'll have to rewrite option parsing, rmadison uses GetOptions, grep-excuses uses shifting
<palasso> ahoneybun, should these 3 articles be deleted since you cloned them on "KubuntuDocs/Basic/" https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/CommandLine https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/ManagingRepositories https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/ManagingSoftware
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> palasso: cloned? no those are needed we will work it out later, once we have all the content we need.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> now I see
<soee> yuo know what? whot kded4 killed my laptop works a lot better
<soee> i think i should kill it everytime i boot my lap
<apachelogger> jussi: ACLs need update for new council it seems
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ahoneybun> hello
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine, yourself?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good too :)
<ahoneybun> I'm so happy with the Docs right now
<lordievader> That is good to hear :)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> lordievader: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<lordievader> I'll take a look in a bit :)
<ahoneybun> ok 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Do you mind if I give feedback?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I would love it
<lordievader> I would add a capital to a few thing. The first two items under 'Basic', and in the welcome page under the Kubuntu Desktop I would change "plus much more!" into "Plus much more!".
<ahoneybun> fixed
<lordievader> Perhaps it would be nice to add Chrome/Chromium to the browser section too.
<lordievader> Nice ;D
<ahoneybun> I was thinking of adding Opera as well
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Good idea.
<lordievader> Would it be a good idea to move the Mailing List section containing the links to the actual lists to the other Mailing List section? (Hope this makes sense)
<lordievader> You can mention #kubuntu-offtopic too in the Kubuntu IRC channels.
<lordievader> The docs look really nice, ahoneybun. Good job :D
<ahoneybun> lordievader: most of it is directly from the old docs tbh
<ahoneybun> lordievader: thats what I was going to do but it does fall under support I think
<ahoneybun> lordievader: can you write a bit on the chrome/chromium section?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Not right now, I might have time tommorow though.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: whenever you have time, any work is well thanked
<lordievader> Ok cool :)
<lordievader> I'll ping you when I'm done ;)
<ahoneybun> ok cool leave a comment of what you did too, if you want with the /* comment way */
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1184415] qtconfig tuning of palette does not work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1184415 (by karl)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-19
<soee> good morning
<turgay> i get the error neon kf5   http://sudrap.org/paste/text/332384/  
<Riddell> mm, interesting turgay 
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/project-neon5-kio-extras_0.0+git20140519.0308+neon4~ce71f85~14.04_i386.deb    to workaround
<turgay> Riddell:   http://sudrap.org/paste/text/332390/
<shadeslayer> Force overwrite away
<shadeslayer> Didn't you ask the same question 2-3 days ago?
<turgay> similar
<turgay> sddm and lightdm errror
<Riddell> Mirv, mitya57: for KF5 and extra-cmake-modules where do you think QML_INSTALL_DIR should point to?  The upstream default is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qml/ but existing qt packages use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/
<Riddell> Mirv, mitya57: and for IMPORTS_INSTALL_DIR ecm sets it to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/imports but seems our existing package uses /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/imports/
<Riddell> curious grumble du jour is from Elder Paige Storm Blade http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/paige.pdf
<Mirv> Riddell: they have been juggled a few times, but we are in sync with Debian so I hope they're final. what is upcoming is that includedir will move to multi-arch dir too (/usr/include/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/qt5)
<Mirv> debian will do that with 5.3 (and 5.3 is something I try to get answer to Scott this week..)
<ovidiu-florin> On the add printer wizzard the browse button for samba shared printers is dissabled. Is this intentionate?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: congratulations
<jussi> (on the wedding, not seen you recently) :D
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> http://mediab.ro/nunti-menu/11-filmari/166-trailer-ovidiu-a-laura-nunta-in-arad-ro.html
<Odur> Riddell: Just a heads up. If you remeber, I had problems with my USB headset. I've solved it now by reinstalling pulseaudio. I don't understand why this happened on a clean installation though... for more info, see this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221925
<Riddell> Mirv: ecm man alex merry says to follow qt so I'll go with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/ and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/imports
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1312806] Please update kde-workspace to 4.11.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312806 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: "Windows printer via SAMBA" is not disabled for me
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> Your upload of kde-workspace version 4:4.11.9-0ubuntu0.2 to trusty has resulted in errors that were first reported about this version of the package.  The errors follow:
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/2bb11f5013b5638956cbb06a6f822d811fde60a4
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1a794f4f0b1fa61aa9916353ae643de6085125fc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can haz upload?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh? an official release?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> qt4 version or qt5?
<shadeslayer> Qt4
<shadeslayer> got rejected the last time because of some minor issues
 * Peace- made a virtuabox image for my voip shell program
<sgclark> Riddell: kwin still needs review in bzr when you have time please
<Riddell> ooh yeah sure
<Riddell> just trying to fix my pandabox which always takes far too long :(
<sgclark> Riddell: and kmenuedit as well thanks!
<sgclark> Riddell: no problem, there are still a couple more I can work on that do not require it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we ban this guy from the kubuntu-devel ml?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which guy?
<shadeslayer> Re: Re: diamonds at a steal
<shadeslayer> Georgia.Leclerc@fonthabitats.com
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where do you see that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/lRk8XnH.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think you got that from kubuntu-devel, maybe it went to another address like kubuntu-users-owner
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/psldexmn5
<Riddell> right, you probably got it from one of the -owner addresses
<Riddell> mailing lists do attract spam and -owner addresses likewise
<Riddell> it's why we set our mailing lists to subscribers only
<Riddell> no other sane way to do it
<Riddell> but then merge requests don't get accepted :(
<sgclark> kget hates me, now a new error that does not occur on my local chroot
<Riddell> sgclark: did you remove nepomuk bits?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, which fixed that, but now it complains athe ontology files are missing. ontology depnd does get installed
<sgclark> Riddell: and again none of these errors occur on my local chroot, I just don't get it 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/14.04ubuntu10 needs migrating out of proposed
<Riddell> sgclark: throw us what you have and me or someone will take a look
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks, you can find it in https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'll try to have a look tonight. 
<yofel> sgclark: ontology files are part of nepomuk, so you won't get those without nepomuk
<yofel> also remove the dep on s-d-o if you remove nepomuk
<ScottK> shadeslayer: would you please check into those workspace errors and mark it verification failed if they are regressions. 
<ScottK> It's got enough time to get released and that shouldn't happen if it's got regressions.
<sgclark> yofel: ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: a couple of issues found in kwin, do you want to fix them or shall I?
<sgclark> Riddell: I can
<Riddell> sgclark: kwin should depend on kwin-data not the other way around
<Riddell> and kwin Conflicts: kde-window-manager
<Riddell> because it has files with the same name as good old kwin 4
<Riddell> I also changed in the description "KWin (pronounced as one syllable "kwin")" otherwise it's not clear
<Riddell> and I made tidied up the build-depends lines with only 2 build-depends per line, else you get very long lines
<BluesKaj> I always think of it as K-win
<Riddell> everyone does, but like Qt, it's a sign of eliteness to pronounce it as one syllabol :)
<BluesKaj> k-this , k-that 
<yofel> I do too, but martin says kwin, so that's about correct ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: and I think kwin should recommend kwin-decoration-oxygen which will be packaged from oxygen and provides the window theme
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yep, Martin G. gave me a bug report, first witnessed in 4.11.8, so not a regression
<BluesKaj> bah humbug, that"s just geekspeak :)
<shadeslayer> not a regression between 4.11.8 and 4.11.9, but rather 4.11.7 and 4.11.8 I guess
<shadeslayer> ScottK: also, milou up for re-review
<yofel> Riddell: why call it kwin? That's not really great for keeping it apart of kde-window-manager, as that has kwin too in the description and doesn't say anything about qt4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel please fill in https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<sgclark> Riddell: kwin fixed
<Riddell> yofel: I guess the other option would be to just call it kde-window-manager, but it's always confused me why debian named it thus instead of using upstream name kwin
<Riddell> yofel: hah, see #debian-kde, it's to do with depending on an internal lib
<Riddell> so kwin it is
<yofel> yeah, read it :D
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't see any new commits in kwin bzr
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe there's conflicts because I think I did push some
<Riddell> sgclark: kmenuedit has same issue where package-data depends on package, but it should be package depends on package-data
<Riddell> sgclark: the description looks like it's for ksysguard not kmenuedit
<Riddell> sgclark: watch file was wrong (fixed in bzr)
<Riddell> sgclark: and for perfection you can tidy up the newlines at the end of the .install files (most tidy is to end in a newline with no blank lines)
<Riddell> sgclark: if you fix those bits you can just upload to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental yourself
<Riddell> sgclark: ah just noticed kwin-dev should confict with kde-workspace-dev
<Riddell> hmm, not sure I'm a fan of this new verbose cmake output https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175894890/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kget_4%3A4.13.0-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> sgclark: kget uploaded!  you must have had nepomuk in the chroot you were test building in which means it'll install those ontology files, but on a fresh build they don't install
<sgclark> Riddell: ok fixing
<lordievader> Good evening.
 * manchicken is officially using Kubuntu @ work.
<lordievader> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-20
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kubuntu-driver-manager done.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't see a milou in New?
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: is the qt sru out yet?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> please give me a helping hand in promoting and add yourself and spread this around: http://goo.gl/wkWf7w
<ovidiu-florin> give me your gmail address so I can add you as editor
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how do I add myself?
<ovidiu-florin> give me your gmail address
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: riddell@
<Riddell> ScottK: please review bug 1289600 for quantal and saucy
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: you have received an email invite
<ovidiu-florin> to add you select the add marker button under the search bar
<ovidiu-florin> and click on your location
<ovidiu-florin> type your name and you're done.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: voila
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu thanks you
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> you live in the park :P
<ovidiu-florin> on a rock
<jussi> under a rock...
<Riddell> in the glen there, best place to hunt haggis
<sgclark> Riddell: I improved kwin if you could review it when you get a chance
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: nope nothing committed to bzr
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> sgclark: do a bzr update to bring in my changes then commit or push yours
<sgclark> Riddell: I seem to be having issues with bzr, also in experimental, will try to figure out my my stuff is committing
<sgclark> why my stuff is not commiting rather.
 * sgclark needs coffee
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a checkout or a branch? (bzr info will say checkout or standalone tree)
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah bzr update says Tree is up to date
<sgclark> Riddell standalone, how do I fix this?
<Riddell> sgclark: not a problem, just means you need to do bzr pull (to get stuff from the launchpad branch); bzr commit; bzr push (to send to launchpad branch)
<sgclark> Riddell: ah ha, thank you
<Riddell> bzr can either work with local branches a bit like git or with checkouts of branches a bit like cvs/svn
<Riddell> I like that it can do both although sometimes it's confusing to know what you are working with
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so there is a conflict, I fix and push or commit?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, fix, commit, push
<sgclark> Riddell: think I got it pushed now
<Riddell> sgclark: Recommends: kwin-decoration-oxygen, libqt5multimedia5   why does it need libqt5multimedia5?
<sgclark> The build log said it was a runtime dependency. Wrong place?
<Riddell> sgclark: no you could well be right
<Riddell> I wonder what it uses it for
<Riddell> "Runtime-only dependency for effect video playback"
<Riddell> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/05/20/qt-5-3-released/  5.3 out!
<Riddell> sgclark: kwin needed a dbus interface file moved from -data to -dev, those files are only used when compiling some code against it, I've made that change and uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<ScottK> So who told Kevin Ottens I was full of it regarding Kubuntu shipping KF5 releases post-release and neglected to mention that to me?
<ScottK> (See KDE release list)
<Riddell> that's not his exact words (but wasnae me)
<Riddell> yofel: is kde-l10n 4.13.1 anywhere?
<Riddell> oh yes, updates, of course
<ScottK> I realize I'm paraphrasing. 
<Riddell> it's sounding a bit bad tempered, but you're winning me over to your view (when previously I didn't have much of an opinion)
<apachelogger> that discussion is still going on? :O
<Riddell> ervin restarted it
<apachelogger> oi that mail is too long
<ScottK> Don't worry. It doesn't say anything new.
<yofel> just read it, at least nothing new that would apply to us
<Riddell> I'm moving all the language pack files to /usr/share/locale-kdelibs4/
<Riddell> sgclark: ta da! http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.96.0_trusty.html
<Riddell> sgclark: also I've moved kdelibs4 language pack files to /usr/share/locale-kdelibs4 so they won't clash with kf5 packages now
<shadeslayer> W: libkdepim4: icon-size-and-directory-name-mismatch usr/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/mimetypes/x-mail-distribution-list.png 128x256
<shadeslayer> yay
<Riddell> those are pretty common
<Riddell> although that one is more mismatched than most :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> easily fixed if you can be bothered
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the magic script you use to make a copyright file?
<sgclark> Riddeell: git clone git://anonscm.debian.org/users/modax/copyright-helper.git
<sgclark> Riddell: not perfect and still needs fiddling, but it helps alot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel mind having a look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim/revision/357
<shadeslayer> my head hurts from that
<yofel> hm, does maxy use wrap-and-sort now?
<shadeslayer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> it certainly looks like it
<shadeslayer> but in some places, not
<shadeslayer> fwiw from the lintian output E: kmail: conflicts-with-dependency depends libkdepim4 (<< 4:4.13.0-ubuntu2)
<yofel> can't really do a full review now, but did you add breaks/replaces for all the moved files?
<Riddell> sgclark: I've put oxygen packaging in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen  please review and if you're happy dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sorry about to go and hablar espanol
<yofel> shadeslayer: and we don't need the headers anymore? Weren't they needed for... kleopatra or what was it?
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<mamarley> Can I be taken off the list for Kubuntu Ninjas?  My "real job" is taking up enough time now so that I don't have time to effectively test anymore.
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought I did install the headers
<yofel> shadeslayer: I see a patch missing from series
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, fixed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bueno, hasta luego!
<yofel> but wait before uploading a bit, I think there's some breaks/replaces missing. I'll take a close look later
<shadeslayer> sure, entirely possible I missed something
<shadeslayer> since the merge was done in like 2-3 days
<yofel> how lazy are you? I did digikam in like one evening :D
<shadeslayer> W: kdepim source: intra-source-package-circular-dependency libincidenceeditorsng4 libkdepim4 libmailcommon4 libmailimporter4 libmessagecomposer4 libmessagecore4 libmessageviewer4 libpimcommon4 libtemplateparser4
<shadeslayer> hurray
<yofel> well, that's not new ^^
<shadeslayer> also, re laziness, I can't remember what else I did last week :O
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> I have very poor memory :/
 * shadeslayer makes a actual note to write things down from tomorrow
<shadeslayer> and cya tomorrow :)
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: please send me an invite! valorie-zimmerman@kubuntu.org
<valorie> also Riddell, if you really want help with kubuntu-devel I need the mod password
<valorie> ah, if you need google address ovidiu-florin, that is valorie.zimmerman@gmail.com
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-21
<valorie> off to dinner & dad's
<mamarley> Riddell: Could I be taken off the Kubuntu Ninjas list?  My "real job" is taking up too much time for me to be an effective tester.
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: please promote dev to admin https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+members
<Riddell> apachelogger: voila, remember with great power comes greater amounts of spam
<apachelogger> thx I think everyone filters that to trash already ^^
<apachelogger> I certainly do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you give me the bug number for the Qt SRU
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> someone should be reviewing sgclark's work 
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksysguard/view/head:/debian/rules#L9
<shadeslayer> shouldn't that be overriden_test
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shouldn't what be overriden_test?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1289600
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> I meant overriden_command
<Riddell> $(overridden_command) is correct
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, but sgclark seems to be passing the actual command :)
<shadeslayer> oh hm, maybe overriden_command doesn't work with xvfb 
<Riddell> ah you mean "xvfb-run -a dh_auto_test" should be "xvfb-run -a $(overridden_command)"  ?
<Riddell> you could well be right, although it's not very important, but do tell her that
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I do have this e-mail from her "ksysguard rev 3 in bzr needs review and upload Added sensors support and some cleanup."
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3
<shadeslayer> but I /think/ using overridden_command with xvfb doesn't work
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can't get plasma to crash in the 12.04.4 ISO 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just like the other person trying to verify, annoying when a bug disappears
<shadeslayer> Riddell: commented, so what do we do now?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on the bug? get the ones which are verified in at least
<Riddell> and close the other one as disappeared if nobody can recreate it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you know sgclark's launchpad page?
<Riddell> it's... scarlett!
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<Riddell> sgclark: there's no commits from you in oxygen bzr, where did you put your changes?
<sgclark> Riddell: still local due to the list-missing items I had questions on, I can commit what I have if you want
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead and commit, easiest way to share I guess and revision control is easy to revert
<sgclark> Riddell: committed
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy, I don't know if oxygen-settings5 is used but let's install it just incase
<Riddell> sgclark: the .so links in libraries are only used when compiling another programme against that library and I'm pretty sure nothing else uses these libraries
<Riddell> and it's usually not a good idea to install the .so and .h files which allow something to use it unless you know it has a stable ABI/API
<sgclark> ahh ok
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure these libraries are only some shared code between the window decoration and the qwidget style, but nothing outside the oxygen package
<sgclark> gotcha, then it looks good to me :)
<Riddell> sgclark: do you want to upload to experimental as reviewer?
<sgclark> sure!
<Riddell> sgclark: you know about bzr-buildpackage-ppa ?
<sgclark> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> sgclark: wee script in kubuntu-automation to build a source package from an unreleased bzr 
<Riddell> it'll download the .orig, set UNRELEASED to trusty and add the ~ppa1 bit on the version number
<Riddell> then you can just dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental foo.changes
<Blizzz> mh, i can use either external and internal mic or none at all.
<Riddell> Blizzz: sounds like a good set of choices
<Blizzz> simplyfies things–
<sgclark> Riddell: I cannot find the source changes file. it fails at debsign, obviously because i am not you.
<Riddell> sgclark: debsign -k me@me.com  foo.changes
<Riddell> I set this..
<Riddell> >cat .devscripts 
<Riddell> DEBSIGN_KEYID=jriddell@ubuntu.com
<sgclark> Riddell: worked! thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: oxygen uploaded!
<Riddell> yay! thanks
<mamarley> Riddell: Could I be taken off the Kubuntu Ninjas list?  My "real job" is taking up too much time for me to be an effective tester.  Sorry :(
<Riddell> mamarley: you mean the irc ping?
<mamarley> Riddell: That, and I have removed the secret PPA from my list.
<mamarley> Sorry, I just don't have time for it anymore.
<Riddell> mamarley: no problem, you're welcome back any time you're able to help :)
<mamarley> Thanks!
<Riddell> sgclark: are you going to make a doodle poll for your membership meeting?
<sgclark> Riddell: doodle poll?
<Riddell> sgclark: doodle.com easiest way of finding dates/times people can agree on
<sgclark> Riddell: also getting python errors trying to make wiki, should I make one on ubuntu as suggested?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah just use wiki.ubuntu.com, it's the same wiki just different domain
<sgclark> Riddell: err emails to send this doodle to?
<Riddell> sgclark: none
<Riddell> sgclark: just send it manually to kubuntu-devel mailing list
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> shadeslayer: present
<shadeslayer> not a roll call :P
<shadeslayer> sgclark: any reason to drop qapt-batch from gwenview recommends
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ask debian
<shadeslayer> sgclark: no, that's ubuntu specific delta
<shadeslayer> since we ship with the kipi installation patch
 * sgclark hates merges
<sgclark> I was told to go with debian so no I don't know. if it is wrong then change it. sorry
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you only go with debian if it makes sense to drop the ubuntu change
<yofel> hm, somehow kget is missing 2 versions in the changelog o.O
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<Riddell> spooky
<sgclark> yofel: I use merge_changelog
<Riddell> I've always said I don't trust those merge scripts
<ScottK> sgclark: merges are hard. 
<yofel> nono, not that, it's 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 -> 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu4
<yofel> where's 2 and 3 ?
<sgclark> ScottK: I am seeing that
<yofel> sgclark: can it be that you're using 'dch -i' to edit changelogs? Please don't use -i for UNRELEASED
<ScottK> Good way to learn stuff though. 
<yofel> also, tag is missing in bzr
<sgclark> yofel: oh, I was trying to upload to my ppa after fails but couldn't because it existed. Probably does not need to be 4. My fault
<yofel> sgclark: for ppa's please add ~ppaX
<yofel> that way the archive package will also be higher than the PPA package
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> sgclark: also, in case you don't know what's up with all the : and ~ in our versions: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<sgclark> yofel: thank you, will read that!
<yofel> Riddell: and please don't forget to tag the branch after uploading
<shadeslayer> sgclark: gwenview looks good apart from that qapt recommends, do you want to push your merge into bzr or should I?
<Riddell> yofel: I don't think I've ever manually pushed a tag, do we actually care about them?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I would be grateful if you would :)
<yofel> Riddell: well, they're handy to know what commit was actually uploaded. And our scripts and me add them at least
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ok
<yofel> usually it's just running 'bzr tag' which will figure out the version itself
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I'm getting lots of XCB requirements from cmake output of oxygen (presumably window decoration), do you know if they're actually needed?  (click show/hide by the orange oxygen here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_4.96.0_trusty.html)
<yofel> shadeslayer: looking at kdepim now, didn't get to it yesterday
<shadeslayer> yofel: cheers
<shadeslayer> yofel: I was thinking of just running the build in a lxc and then installing the packages
<shadeslayer> to make sure stuff didn't conflict
<mgraesslin> Riddell: my gut feeling is "no"
<Riddell> mgraesslin: thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that will only find the conflicts for the order that apt decides to upgrade the packages in
<yofel> the diff isn't that long
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> yofel: IMO whoever uploads should push the tag.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: pushed to bzr, thx for merging gwenview :)
<yofel> that's what I meant, though I see that what I said can be misunderstood
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thank you. I will get better at this!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: np
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. breaks/replaces versions should end with a ~
<yofel> if they have ubuntu in them
<yofel> or really in general
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw kalgebra merge wasn't required
 * yofel is curious why not
<sgclark> it was on the list!
<yofel> hm, they didn't change much yet indeed
<shadeslayer> yofel: last change was in 4.12.4
<shadeslayer> which we have
<yofel> ah true
<shadeslayer> sgclark: the list a list of all KDE SC packages which might/might not need a merge :P
<ScottK> Doesn't hurt. 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hm?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I don't see amor in https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa
<shadeslayer> or kget
<sgclark> shadeslayer: afaik Riddell: got those
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Even if the merge is only changelog entries, there's no harm in it. 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it's not even changelog entries :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: kget at least is already in archive :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh ok
<ScottK> Oh 
 * shadeslayer starts on kdepimlibs
<sgclark> I am trying to apply for memebership, if any kind souls could give me testimonial or cheers here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScarlettGatelyClark#preview pretty please
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I uploaded amor but forgot to put it in bzr, done now
<sgclark> Riddell: I had to fix depends in systemsettings, pushed to bzr if you could review and push
<yofel> again with missing version in changelog -.-
<yofel> with tag though, Riddell++
<yofel> shadeslayer: kdepim r359 up
<yofel> I removed the breaks/replaces for the mobile stuff, I didn't see anything getting moved there
<yofel> sgclark: could you maybe put up a new doodle poll that has actual times in it? We live all over the world, with our respective work times so the poll should also allow us to find a time to meet, not just a date
<yofel> would be nice
<sgclark> yofel: exactly, I have absolutely no idea what time to choose
<sgclark> I am in the US
<yofel> sgclark: enable all times that you are available at
<sgclark> but can set my alarm to accomodate
<yofel> i.e. you're not... sleeping/in town/work/school/drunk/whatever
<sgclark> I am flexible, usually up pretty early
<yofel> well, then you can enable all 24h hours of the day, so we can put in the times when we have time
<sgclark> that is what I did
<yofel> that resulted in there being one checkbox for the whole day :/
<sgclark> oh I see, ok
<manchicken>  /join #kubuntu
<manchicken> Death to the space bar
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> am I getting old or is it just incredibly hard to write sudo apt install instead of sudo apt-get install
<Riddell> why would you want to?
<apachelogger> because colors
<apachelogger> apt has arrived in the 1900's now \o/
<Riddell> ooh ooh apt exists!
<Riddell> at last one simple to type command that can do what the other commands could with extra typing
<Riddell> today is a good day
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, you're getting old, here's your zimmer frame
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you're old
<shadeslayer> It took me only 2 weeks to switch
<apachelogger> I think I should have made aliases at some point and then reused those
<yofel> apt also has progressbars!
<yofel> <3 progressbars
<yofel> though I agree with apachelogger :D
<apachelogger> you must also be old then
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: GET OFF MY LAWN!
<Riddell> wow, colours! progress bars!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you don't have one old man
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> scru u old sport
<apachelogger> now apt just needs short hand aliases and I'd almost be happy
<apachelogger> apt in htop 
<apachelogger> would be so much better
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you try tarme.rb?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorry, it's on the todo list
<apachelogger> no rush, busy with other stuff this week anyway
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry my internet cut out and my systemsettings did not get get pushed, it is now though if you could review and push.
<Riddell> thanks sgclark 
<yofel> sgclark: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/systemsettings would be the correct homepage
<yofel> also, it would be nice if the control files had the Vcs-* fields
<sgclark> Vcs- fields? bzr address?
<yofel> right
<yofel> like the sc packages do
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell kdepimlibs merged as well
<shadeslayer> plz review when you have time
<yofel> .gitattributes? ^^
<shadeslayer> uf
<yofel> looks fine though
<sgclark> yofel, Riddell: fixed homepage and Vcs systemsettings
<Riddell> sgclark: I've pushed kfilemetadata5 ready for review
<yofel> thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok reviewing
<yofel> Riddell: also missing Vcs-* entries 
<yofel> also, debian now uses wrap-and-sort, so we should do the same
<sgclark> Riddell; I can add them if you wish
<sgclark> yofel: wrap-and-sort?
<yofel> sgclark: part of the devscripts package:
<yofel>        wrap-and-sort - wrap long lines and sort items in Debian packaging files
<yofel> readability++
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think we should make wrap-and-sort mandatory for kde as maxy uses it now, right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<sgclark> is that a program? or setting in my text program? word wrap is easy enough, unsure on sort bit
<shadeslayer> <maxy> shadeslayer: Also, please, run wrap-and-sort, that will create smaller diffs
<yofel> sgclark: program
<yofel> sgclark: just run it inside the debian/ folder
<sgclark> ahh ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: go ahead
<shadeslayer> yofel: or well, in the folder that contains the debian folder :)
<yofel> ah right, that works too
<yofel> I got confused as I always had to pass -d . for neon as those branches have no folder inside ^^
<Riddell> wrap-and-sort gives me a unicode error, wasn't python 3 supposed to get rid of unicode errors? http://paste.kde.org/plmycnavi
<Riddell> mm yes wrap-and-sort is nice when it doesn't give a unicode error
<apachelogger> python
 * apachelogger giggles
<yofel> python needs to have at least one unicode bug per release, otherwise it's boring
 * Riddell wraps wrap-and-sort around apachelogger and squeezes the breath out of him
 * yofel puts marble-mobile on him to finish the work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you do a big announcement of kubuntu at akademy?
<yofel> apachelogger: maxy found something fun:
<yofel> debian/marble-mobile.install:usr/bin/marble-mobile
<yofel> debian/marble.install:usr/bin/marble-mobile
<apachelogger> someone forgot to remove it from install
 * apachelogger hides
<apachelogger> yofel: nice catch
 * apachelogger wonders why that can build
<shadeslayer> Riddell: need to co ordinate with akademy folks
<yofel> that'll build fine, it just won't install ^^
<shadeslayer> I think the major stake holders are all there
<shadeslayer> so I can go ahead and book the room
<shadeslayer> FYI Anyone attending akademy / who wants to attend akademy https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-akademy
<apachelogger> yofel: in what scenario would two packages want to have the exactly same file though
<apachelogger> my point is: things like that actually should cause a build failure
<yofel> can't really think of one that can't be solved by a -common package
<apachelogger> right, so it should fail :P
<yofel> although
<apachelogger> anyway, 30 lashes for apachelogger
<yofel> we did have that case I believe while double-building kde-workspace, at least when it comes to file paths
<yofel> I would appreciate a lintian warning though
<sgclark> err UnicodeDecodeError not sure where to go with this
<yofel> wait you too? -.-
<yofel> warrants a bug report I believe..
<Riddell> you can just do   wrap-and-sort -f debian/control
<Riddell> I don't think it cares about any other file does it?
<yofel> it runs over all files, at least when it comes to trimming
<yofel> esp. install file sorting is nice
<yofel> rules maybe not now that I think about it
<yofel> ok, checked the script, it runs over control[.in], copyright[.in], *.install
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2014-May/000673.html
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<sgclark> ok, well I narrowed it down to copyright being the problem file, The little copyright symbols 
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> you don't need those really
<Riddell> but then wrap-and-sort shouldn't crash because of them
 * Riddell runs wrap-and-sort on all of kf5 packages
 * Riddell starts a shadeslayer for MOTU campaign
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you hanging out in the motu irc channel? on the mailing list? is there even much of motu alive these days?
<sgclark> still crashing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, yes, dunno
<shadeslayer> last email on ubuntu-motu is from 3 days ago
<Riddell> sgclark: I just did wrap-and-sort -f debian/control
<Riddell> and then fancy bash loops for the .install file
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I didn't write down anything there?
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
<shadeslayer> bad Quintasan
<Riddell> uh oh, running wrap-and-sort on kunitconversion it deleted two of the packages
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I am not versed in fancy bash loops. I did dind the other hiccups, names that have international chars
<sgclark> ack
<sgclark> so yofel: it seems wrap-and-sort only handles en_* ? that will certainly be an issue on copyright files...
<yofel> I never had it crash on me...
<sgclark> interesting
<yofel> but it indeed doesn't like kunitconversion o.O
<sgclark> is it maybe that I only have en_US install on my computer?
<Riddell> currently I have fr_GB on my computer, which might not help
<yofel> I usually only have en_US too, but I might also have de_DE
<sgclark> I am going to try and install some more languages, certainly won't hurt.
<yofel> FWIW, it can handle '©' fine here
<sgclark> interesting
<apachelogger> the locale does not matter, the encoding after the locale does
<apachelogger> to that extent it is entirely possible that fr_GB.UTF-8 for example could be discard as invalid locale and C could be used instead and I think with C you always get iso encoding regardless of what might be configured elsewhere
<yofel> apachelogger: there actually is a lintian warning for double install:
<yofel> W: marble source: binaries-have-file-conflict marble marble-mobile usr/bin/marble-mobile
 * yofel makes his way home
<apachelogger> yofel: curious
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: There you go.
<sgclark> Riddell: Added Vcs entries and wrap-andsort on all but copyright. kfilemetadata5 is good to go. I will have to fight with my encoding later...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cheers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel kdepim-runtime up too
<shadeslayer> and with that I'm off for the day
<shadeslayer> night
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: sent you the invite
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<valorie> thank you ovidiu-florin
<dodger> so i think tearing  prevention is currently broken
<dodger> it doesn't seem to want to vsync no matter what i do :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-22
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hola amigos
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj>  \o
<BluesKaj> :)
<Riddell> hmm plasma git now needs qt 5.3, wibble
<ScottK> Riddell: That's why I wrote ubuntu-devel saying we'd need it.
<Riddell> I know, it's just sooner than is comfortable
<Riddell> Mirv: mitya57: any packages in sight for 5.3?
<ScottK> Riddell: They've started uploading to Debian experimental.
<Riddell> ooh interesting
<Riddell> and some rc packages in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily
<ScottK> I think we ought to just merge from Debian and upload.  In the meantime, lisandro in Debian could probably use some help.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still needing merge reviews?
<Mirv> Riddell: ugly ones in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 - not for faint-hearted packaging wise. I'm (slowly) working on more packaging in parallel, but this is just to get as much information of the 5.3 issues as possible early on
<Mirv> s/more/better/
<kubotu> Mirv meant: "Riddell: ugly ones in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 - not for faint-hearted packaging wise. I'm (slowly) working on better packaging in parallel, but this is just to get as much information of the 5.3 issues as possible early on"
<Riddell> Mirv: how do you mean in parallel?
<Mirv> Riddell: like in different PPA and on the code branches (of which not everything is currently up-to-date). the beta2 branches don't have symbol updates, abi bumps etc. so I'm currently using one another PPA https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+packages for slightly more quality packages
<Mirv> qtbase has tests disabled though which could need a lot of work, and qt3d is failing tests on i386
<Riddell> Mirv: lovely, thanks, good luck!
<Mirv> thanks, it's needed :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim-runtime
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.daftpunk.com/daft-punk-logo-belt-buckle.html
<shadeslayer> good god
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> http://www.daftpunk.com/lose-yourself-to-dance-cinema-poster.html
<apachelogger> dat 80's style merch is the best I say
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> goes well with Quintasan's current facebook picture
 * ScottK wonders if apachelogger was aware of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unicorn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh my don't remind me of that
<apachelogger> ScottK: someone may have mentioned it at some point
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdepim-runtime looks good, unnecessary space here http://paste.kde.org/pgycn5hr2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is that space not present in debian?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not from running a diff between debian git and our bzr
<Riddell> it's hardly very important :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: ping?
<ScottK> I think we should reconsider using a PPA for plasma5/next/whatever.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> If we use alternatives to the archive to make it easier for us to update stuff that's going to be proof to upstream that this KF5 non-maintenance plan works.
<ScottK> Masking problems now is going to bite us later.
<shadeslayer> if we use the archive then we provide a sub par first experience with all the bug fixes and what not
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> When people whine we point them upstream.
<shadeslayer> upstream will probably just say ask your distro to update
<ScottK> Then we get to have the argument over about support and does upstream care at all about distros and users.
<ScottK> Sooner the better.
<shadeslayer> at the cost of having users running potentially buggy code
<ScottK> Now or later.  No different.
<ScottK> Later it's just harder to fix.
<ScottK> BTW, all software is buggy, so it's not much of an argument.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did your milou package get uploaded?
<shadeslayer> I thought you uploaded it
<shadeslayer> but then I recall ScottK saying he didn't see one
<shadeslayer> so I guess not
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where can I find it again?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> weird text message du jour "hello I am a boy in sri lanka.  I want informations of ubuntu"  phoned twice as well but hung up
<Riddell> geeks are cute sometimes
<apachelogger> sounds scary to me :O
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> people still text
<Riddell> shadeslayer: milou uploaded!
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> phoned again, "hello, I no speak english"
<Riddell> hard to know what to say to that
<Riddell> anyone know the Sinhala for "join the mailing list"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could try tamil 
<apachelogger> that made me think of tamriel
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't work out how to use tarme.rb, how do you set options like what branch to use?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you don't you use origins
<apachelogger> for now anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: what does that mean?
<santa_> hello
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libkdegames needs review
<santa_> I would like to ask you if you have any packaging of milou
<santa_> couldn't find anything
<santa_> if not, may I package it?
<Riddell> santa_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> waiting for ScottK to approve now :)
<santa_> Riddell: thanks, what about the alternate baloo kcm?
<shadeslayer> no packages for that yet
 * shadeslayer couldn't be bothered about that
<santa_> I did one for siduction
<santa_> could be adapted to ubuntu easily
<santa_> (I guess)
<apachelogger> Riddell: --origin trunk|stable
<Quintasan> Riddell: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/A20kVz1.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: whatever is configured on projects.kde is what drives releaseme's origin
<apachelogger> note the xml output box and the i18n trunk/stable branch settings
<santa_> shadeslayer: wrt milou cmake complains about missing optiona x11 and nepomuk core libraries when built here
<santa_> maybe you want to add nepomuk-core-dev and libx11-dev to build depends?
<apachelogger> no one uses nepomuk anymore
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, but if I'm not an admin of a project, I can't set them
<apachelogger> Riddell: should get that fixed then otherwise you can't manage releases very well ;)
<apachelogger> namely if the administrators set a shitty branch the l10n will be broken
<shadeslayer> santa_: IIRC the X11 stuff is not really required
<santa_> and nepomuk not being used, ok
<shadeslayer> I don't see any output wrt nepomuk
<shadeslayer> since milou is exclusively baloo
<kdeuser56> yofel: will utopic be supported by neon soon?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<kdeuser56> oh damn sorry
<shadeslayer> not really
<kdeuser56> whats the rationale behind it?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: usually we start after the first alpha/beta
<shadeslayer> since there are not enough people running dev to justify bootstrapping it for dev
<shadeslayer> the 14.04 stack is reasonably up to date, so no issues there too
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yeah but the kernel is not the latest and I need 3.15 :-( and mainline ppa is no option
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: and why do you need 3.15?
<kdeuser56> some btrfs testing I do and other stuff
<shadeslayer> then please wait for first alpha/beta
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ do you want to bootstrap utopic?
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: same for kubuntu updates ppa?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: for kde 4.13.1? that's blocked on pending merges
<shadeslayer> we started them shortly before 4.13.1 was released
<shadeslayer> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-merges
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: is bootstrapping that stuff much work? what does it involve?
<shadeslayer> for starters you'd have to build Qt5 on utopic
<kdeuser56> I mean for neon ...
<shadeslayer> yes, that's what I'm talking about
<shadeslayer> you'd have to build Qt5 for neon on utopic
<shadeslayer> also, since we've moved off stuff onto a Blue Systems server to do package uploads, we'd have to setup orchrestration to build for utopic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can builder handle 2 releases?
<Riddell> dudes: I'm away shortly and will only be around a little tomorrow then away until monday evening
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cheers
<shadeslayer> have fun
<Riddell> text me if I need to save the world
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: From what I've read, we want the alternate baloo KCM in the archive and maybe for default.
 * Riddell skeptical of this
<shadeslayer> why for default? I haven't heard any complaints apart from a vocal minority
<shadeslayer> and baloo works well enough on 2 of the computers that I use
<Riddell> the upstream kcm has an off button now which should keep the vocal people happy
<shadeslayer> it does? well then, there we go
<shadeslayer> I'm still on 4.13.0 :P
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: just my two cents: it seems very weired that you have to have the stable release to try the latest stuff and the dev version lags behind (not even having stable updates ppa) :-(
<shadeslayer> because the majority of the users will be using stable, and we can't satisfy everyone
<shadeslayer> so we have to make sacrifices
<kdeuser56> yeah I can accept that, but on what studies is that based? the majority of users wont even try project neon I guess
<kdeuser56> and running the build server against utopic wouldn't hurt the stable users, it would only consume more ressources
<shadeslayer> actually, I think Project Neon is quite famous, especially since it was mentioned in the plasma next release announcement and people are using the ISO and what not
<apachelogger> humhum
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<kdeuser56> they are using the stable base because the iso has a stable base 
<apachelogger> I assume the bootstrap was also in reference to neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the why was for why does builder have to support 2 releases?
<shadeslayer> because kdeuser56 wanted to use utopic + neon
<apachelogger> doing two releases is an undesirable hassle
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: could you elobrate on the hassle? after all the servers are running the builds automatically once set up
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Your debian/copyright for milou needs fixing.  Those LGPL 2+, GPL 2+ files are mostly GPL 2 or 3/LGPL 2.1 or 3 or what KDE e.V approves.  That's not the same as 2/2.1+
<shadeslayer> aw :(
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Try grep -irc KDE\ e\.v *|grep -v 0 on the source package for a list of relevant files.
 * shadeslayer used copyright helper
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Helper scripts don't relieve you of the responsibility of getting it right.
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: until it breaks
<apachelogger> also everything takes twice as long
 * shadeslayer thought it was good enough, but ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will fix
<shadeslayer> stupid legal shit, I hate it :/
<shadeslayer> causes so many headaches
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I won't reject for it since the list of licenses KDE e.V has approved matches the list that currently exists, but it needs to be fixed for the next upload.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: then build stable first and after the completion build the other release? the idle time would of course be shorter
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: if you write the code for that, sure
<shadeslayer> will fix in the next upload
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: where are the sources of the script?
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon5/orchestration
<apachelogger> builder/builder is probably what you need to adjust
<apachelogger> to a) dch force utopic into low urgency mode b) upload only once trusty has built
<apachelogger> ppa/sync.py should have logic WRT finding out when stuff built
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Accepted.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: suitable to request for backports
<ScottK> After the binary New.
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> ok, I need something other than merges for today
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Go help lisandro with Qt5.
<ScottK> (5.3.0)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> kwin has 64 crashers in just one day
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you also move kde-workspace to updates
<shadeslayer> been in proposed for 2 weeks I think
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nvm
<ScottK> Didn't think so.
<shadeslayer> right :)
<shadeslayer> could always go and read the make manual :P
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1322290] KDE Launcher, Advanced Mode: Removing item from "Favorites" makes "Favorites" submenu to d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322290 (by GeorgeCA)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1322292] KDE Launcher, Advanced Mode: Removing item from "Favorites​" makes "Favorites​" submen... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322292 (by GeorgeCA)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<santa_> Riddell: hey, some time ago you pointed me to this kf5 packaging  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages thank you, where are the bzr repositories of the source packages?
<Riddell> santa_: in lp:~kubuntu-packaging/kubuntu-packagers/package
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm an admin now but I don't see any settings tab on projects https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/kmenuedit
<valorie> Riddell: still need the kubuntu-devel list password if you want me to help kill the spam
<Riddell> valorie: voila
<valorie> danke schon
<valorie> will add it to my listadmin.ini pronto
<valorie> Riddell: one question in pm
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-23
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding the settings tab on projects.kde you'll likely want to talk to Ben
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1275584] Kubuntu 14.04 Kickoff Font Look Ugly / Jerky @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1275584 (by j2snowden)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<lordievader> Good morning ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader long time!
<ahoneybun> lordievader: doing pretty good had to ditch Chakra
<lordievader> Remind me, Chakra?
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> sorry, heading to bed
<lordievader> valorie: Sleep well ;)
<yofel> lordievader: he was distro-hopping ^^
<lordievader> Ah, an Arch fork. Thanks yofel.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<mitya57> ScottK: I think Timo uses MPs to trigger CI.
<mitya57> (but I'll let him reply himself)
<ScottK> mitya57: Either he shouldn't ask for reviews or they shouldn't be ignored.
<mitya57> I agree.
<mitya57> (Though I disagree with rhe "separate namespace" part)
<soee> when do you plan to put plasma-next into some ppa so the current one can be update?
<ScottK> soee: Need Qt 5.3 first.
<ScottK> mitya57: Seeing the lack of replies on moving to 5.3 when we need it combined with the lack of consideration in merge proposals, I think we're at or close to the point where pretending we can work together on the packages can't be sustained.
<ScottK> Alternately me quitting Ubuntu development is another option.  This is just too frustrating.
<yofel> can we sync the debian experimental packages into our new next ppa?
<yofel> it's not like the whole ubuntu-desktop stuff is relevant to us
<apachelogger> #bringbackourqt
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1322602] package qt4-doc 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy fo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322602 (by gtoto)
<apachelogger> kubotu: that's not what I meant
<shadeslayer> valorie: can you send me your listadmin.ini conf for kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so kgamma needs a sync for 4.13.1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but since we've not uploaded 4.13.1 yet, how do we proceed
 * yofel got a new thinkpad T440 at work today. This has the shittyest touchpad ever @_@ http://who-t.blogspot.de/2013/12/lenovo-t440-touchpad-button.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: just go and upload
<yofel> oh wait
<yofel> and why are you syncing?
<yofel> the best you can do is fakesyncing because we need to have it in bzr anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> You can sync and then update bzr.
<ScottK> You wouldn't have the VCS header in the package, but do we care?
<Mirv> yeah so far the main reason for MP:s has been to trigger code coverage numbers, but I'm happy if there starts to be normal MP reviewing too. I just didn't get the reviews on time this time.
<Mirv> Ubuntu release process needs the PPA preparation / sync, but these PPA:s (once properly usable) can be used from other PPA:s as dependencies for builds too
<Mirv> it's of course different from the traditional distro processes which causes friction, but it's not really for me to decide
<Mirv> the qt5-beta2 doesn't have abi bumps done so it's only usable for quick&hacky builds, but it should be usable right now
<ScottK> mitya57: That's not the "Ubuntu release process".  It's a Canonical release process.
<ScottK> tab complete fail.
<ScottK> Mirv: ^^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I think whatever you did to make it so those merge proposals make it to kubuntu-devel should probably be undone.  
<Mirv> ScottK: well the process has been developed by Canonical but community devels like the core app developers also use it
<ScottK> Mirv: Also not really Ubuntu.
<Mirv> ScottK: Ubuntu is nowadays phone, cloud, desktop, all of it is ~Ubuntu. but yeah I understand on the other hand, it's not the traditional Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Ubuntu as a term is overloaded.
<ScottK> I should specify Ubuntu the Linux distribution.
<Mirv> true, the terms and usage of them has been problematic since... the beginning
<ScottK> Yep.
<yofel> Mirv: problem is that we try to push our stuff to the archive as soon as it's kinda usable so it gets proper integration testing. PPA's make that rather hard and provide only a fraction of testing coverage :(
<yofel> if canonical has the resources to QA PPA's - good. We don't really :/
<ScottK> It's fundamentally incompatible for the "due to phone, things must be perfect" approach.
<Mirv> yofel: yeah, I've no clear idea how to resolve those differences in way of working, but I hope the correct people will show up at ubuntu-devel for example
<Mirv> indeed the PPA:s are QA:d
<ScottK> Mirv: So far the only reply I've seen to my questions about 5.3 is "we're looking at it".
<Mirv> via for example automated jenkins jobs adding the PPA and running autopilot tests
<ScottK> Not very helpful.
<Mirv> ScottK: I don't have an answer myself since I can't decide it, but I've understood "a couple of weeks" should be set as the maximum as the Phone can't simply afford either staying at 5.2 or a later migration
<Mirv> but they do want it to work when it lands. it's better than 5.2.0 by far, but still has bugs like string split crashing in certain situations so probably cherry-picking and working with upstream is required.
<ScottK> Wouldn't it be nice if there were some actual communication about those things.
<ScottK> Mirv: I know you've been working hard to try and collaborate, but beyond you I don't see much communication on Qt5 stuff from Canonical people.
<Mirv> it would. I try to nudge some people.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1322602] package qt4-doc 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 failed to install/upgrade: short read on buffer copy fo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322602 (by gtoto)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1306890] KDE-Session crashes when configuring positions of multiple monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1306890 (by kaefert)
<ahoneybun> has anyone been about to use kde telepathy with a google account that has 2 factor login?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-24
<ahoneybun> with nvidia 331 drivers installed and a bumblebee setup can anyone  switch to nvidia from intel in nvidia settings?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: hello
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> your connection seems a bit unstable tonight
<ahoneybun> rebooting to fix driver issues
<ahoneybun> got it now
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yep on Kubuntu currently
<ahoneybun> in the working mood at 1:53 am
<ahoneybun> valorie: thinking of what needs to be added to the trello board
<ahoneybun> for the docs
<ahoneybun> also wish that docs.kubuntu.org could look better
<valorie> very nice
<valorie> great to see you back on Kub.
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> however, I assume that when the new server stuff is rolled out, it will be a bit fancier
<valorie> thank god someone is looking at trello
<valorie> I totally fail there....
<ahoneybun> yes I'm wondering what I could do for the Videos things I want to do for Kubuntu
<valorie> I've missed you, aaron
<ahoneybun> valorie: same I missed the interaction
<ahoneybun> valorie: new server stuff?
<valorie> the new theme and etc.
<valorie> you know more than I do
<ahoneybun> valorie: test.kubuntu.co.uk?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I believe that will become kubuntu.org once it is done and tested
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to think of what needs work now
<valorie> that still needs work and testing, 
<valorie> but I can't help with that
<ahoneybun> valorie: the new site? I'm thinking of what the Docs need
<valorie> hard to say until things start to change
<valorie> it's so early
<valorie> what they need is more translations
<ahoneybun> thats for sure
<ahoneybun> but I can't help with that but try to spread word about it but I think it has been done well
<valorie> I agree
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer: august
<apachelogger> doctor in august
<apachelogger> need a valium now
<apachelogger> over and out
<santa_> Riddell: thank you again for pointing me to the bazaar repos and all the info you gave me, I'm afraid I have another question: why some kf5 packages don't have -dev binary packages
<santa_> it looks very strange
<santa_> I mean
<santa_> for istance ki18n doesn't provide a -dev package, and looks like it should
<santa_> and then if I look at the apidox package, it seems it depends on something which should be the -dev package of ki18n
<santa_> libkf5i18n-dev to be more specific
<santa_> so, as I said it looks very birarre to me :D
<santa_> what am I missing?
<santa_> s/birrare/bizarre/
<kubotu> santa_: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<santa_> lol @ the bot
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> seriously, what's the problem with wrap-and-sort and kde packages
<yofel> it even killed libkf5i18n-dev
<yofel> santa_: thanks for spotting
<lordievader> apachelogger: Can't wait awesome :D
<santa_> really
<santa_> yofel: I never would suspected that thing
<santa_> I have seen at least another one
<yofel> bzr will tell you what happened
<santa_> yeah I guess now that you say that
<santa_> for some reason I tought you didn't put there since the beginning
<santa_> strange things my brain do :)
<santa_> if you are interested I can tell you which ones are broken as soon as I build them
<santa_> btw do you have any dependency graph?
<yofel> there was one somewhere...
<santa_> indeed the wrap and sort broke the ki18n
<yofel> santa_: http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/kf5_big_0.png
<santa_> yofel: a huge thank you
<santa_> that's going to save me a lot of time
<santa_> yofel: same problem in kwindowsystem, wrap-and-sort again
<yofel> santa_: fixed, thanks
<yofel> funny enough, if I run wrap-and-sort now it works fine @_@
<yofel> ok so
<yofel> Riddell: if wrap-and-sort removes packages just add them back by hand and run wrap-and-sort again. After that the control file will be correct and it won't mess up again
<santa_> yofel: since you seem on the mood to receive feedback, would you mind to check the debian/rules of kapidox?
<santa_> it doesn't build for me, but I think I fixed the thing
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> that thing looks totally wrong
<santa_> yofel: this way http://paste.kde.org/paffn3i1d works for me
<yofel> would work I guess,  but the dh line shouldn't be needed as debian-qt-kde.mk is included
<yofel> I don't quite remember how to pass those parameters though
<yofel> ah, kde-workspace rules shows how to
<santa_> yofel: kcrash broken by wrap-and-sort
<yofel> fixed
<santa_> yofel: kauth broken. guess wat XD
<santa_> and kdesu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<santa_> and kpty
<santa_> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> Hi santa_
<santa_> and kservice
<santa_> and kdoctools
<d__ed> can someone with neon look at this: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=287&t=121187&p=311428#p311428 it seems kded5 wasn't being pulled in
<Quintasan> yofel: Do you have any idea if I can somehow debug memory leaks on a currently running process?
<Quintasan> My kded is leaking horrible amounts of memory
<santa_> yofel: hey, mind if I get a launchpad account and fix the wrong wrap-and-sorts myself?
<yofel> Quintasan: not really, apachelogger might now
<yofel> may way of pinpointing kded issues is usually removing modules one by one over dbus
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1322908] package libqt4-opengl 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: short re... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322908 (by andy)
<jose> Riddell: did you get to add that exception I told you to the ML filter?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-25
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1322908] package libqt4-opengl 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: short re... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322908 (by andy)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1322968] Changing country leads to invalid locale @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322968 (by Dimitris Kardarakos)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1322968] Changing country leads to invalid locale @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1322968 (by Dimitris Kardarakos)
<santa_> Riddell: what's wrong with kf5 kwallet?
<santa_> it sees it's half ported or something like that
<santa_> ftr I have built it without kwalletd, but your package in bzr suggests you were able to build it with kwallet once
<santa_> so it's a bit weird
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1323077] klipper starts with an error to D-Bus @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1323077 (by Uqbar)
<ahoneybun> well kernel 3.14 seems to work well so far
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-18
<soee> good morning
<valorie> hi soee
 * Etriaph is almost still awake.
<valorie> I'm not sure if I'm awake or not!
<soee> :)
<Etriaph> :D
<Riddell> hola chicos
<Riddell> sitter, sgclark: what all needs packaged in wily?
<sitter> Riddell: welcome back
<sitter> Riddell: telepathy qt and telepathy logger for starters
<sitter> former might need an upstream release first as well
<sitter> while waiting for that frameworks needs doing still I think
<Riddell> sitter: how did your rewrite of kubuntu-initial-upload go?
<sitter> Riddell: didn't get beyond design as I spent most of last week fixing things all over the place and attempting to roll out wily ISOs I am afraid
<sitter> on that note... KCI will now mark builds failed if they have what appears to be a public library but no symbols coverage for it. which for example was the case for purpose.
<Riddell> good move
<sitter> aaaaalso purpose will eventually need to be changed because the present lib package is all sorts of rubbish in that it includes plugins that qml depended on things outside frameworks scope (though hopefully those plugins get moved out of the source upstream) also the plugins use binaries outside frameworks scope. also IIRC it contains qml in usr/share which makes it !multiarch IMO much like includes are !multiarch unless proven otherwise
<sitter> aaaaaaalso last night in bed I had the glorious idea of making sni-qt a dependency of qt4gui because everyone who provides an SNI wants an SNI all the time and the only way we can make that happen is by making it a dep of qt4gui (which is fine since it is noop when the environment doesn't provide SNI visualization). it does however solve the problem that skype binaries are i386 and do not pull in sni-qt explicitly and we also cannot pull it in 
<sitter> explicitly on amd64
<sitter> e.g. install skype -> wants qt4gui:i386 -> wants sni-qt:i386 -> user gets skype and sni-qt:i386 thus making sure skype has SNI support
<sitter> </ramblings>
<Riddell> mm yes that might well work
<debfx> imho Recommends would be a better fit. also avoids a dependency cycle.
<Etriaph> sleep time
<KDDA> Riddell_ or Riddell: was finally able to SSH onto that box 
<Riddell_> KDDA: yay
<Riddell_> KDDA: I've someone coming round in a bit so I'll probably be interrupted but we can start looking at packaging now if you are free
<KDDA> LaunchPad doesnt like LastPass
<KDDA> keeps accusing me of being a bot
<KDDA> sure, tell me ehat I need to do
<KDDA> Im logged in on that box
<Riddell_> KDDA:  type something..
<Riddell_> yay it works :)
<Riddell_> this is a shared amazon ec2 cloud server, we can share a screen on it
<Riddell_> KDDA: pick something from http://kde-apps.org/
<Riddell_> what seems interesting to package?
<KDDA> anything like a Kontact widget?
<Riddell_> KDDA: got any in mind? otherwise how about this game http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/iQPuzzle?content=166797
<KDDA> I like digiKam
<KDDA> or is that biting off too much?
<Riddell_> KDDA: it does need an update, let's find out :)
<KDDA> I have 4.7 installed, this one is 4.10
<Riddell_> KDDA: I did an update to 4.9 before release but it only got into the backports PPA due to freeze
<Riddell_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=digikam&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<KDDA> Can I try 4.10?
<Riddell_> yep, let's try to update the 4.9 package to 4.10
<Riddell_> KDDA: so start out by downloading the 4.9 package
<Riddell_> if you expand the package in that PPA you'll see the files it has one is the .dsc file which is the description of the source
<Riddell_> on the server make a directory called "current" and use  dget  on the .dsc file
<Riddell_> that will download the package sources
<KDDA> you are jr?
<Riddell_> yep
<KDDA> just in ubuntu ~ ?
<Riddell> in ~/mnt/current
<Riddell> mnt is the large disk that comes with this ec2 machine
<KDDA> not sure on dget?
<Riddell> KDDA: just remove the "#" that got added to the end
<KDDA> well spotted
<KDDA> didnt see that
<Riddell> KDDA: a source package is three files, the .dsc with metadata, the .orig.tar which is the upstream source and the debian.tar which has the packaging
<Riddell> and dget is a wee command to download them all
<KDDA> are you Scottish?
<Riddell> Scottish Catalan :)
<Riddell> KDDA: I restarted it, seems there was a problem on download but I think it's fine now
<KDDA> pub key issue?
<Riddell> KDDA: run   dpkg-source -x  *dsc  to extract it
<Riddell> KDDA: as you see there's now a directory
<Riddell> and in that you'll find the source code along with a debian/ directory with the packaging
<KDDA> yup
<Riddell> digikam is big so this is quite a complex package with lots of files in the packaging
<Riddell> make a directory ~/mnt/new
<Riddell> and download the new upstream source http://download.kde.org/stable/digikam/
<Riddell> into it
<Riddell> KDDA: and rename it to follow the exact pattern that .deb packages need for their source digikam_4.9.0.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> but with new version number
<KDDA> like that?
<Riddell> KDDA: you missed the underscore after the name
<Riddell> KDDA: also use mv for rename instead of cp
<Riddell> lovely, extract the tar
<KDDA> I would normally, but didnt want to mess up the downloaded file
<Riddell> KDDA: just leave out the z in tar extract, it'll work out the format to extract
 * KDDA feels dizzy
<Riddell> KDDA: now  cp -r the debian/ directory from the current source to this new one
<KDDA> what is that doing?
<Riddell> the packaging files are in the debian/ directory, now we have the upstream source we need to add the packaging to it so we can build .debs for it
<KDDA> but being copied from 4.9?
<KDDA> is that just to save time?
<Riddell> yep, we start with the existing packaging and we'll update it
<Riddell> it would be a big waste of time if we rewrote the whole packaging every time :)
<KDDA> I see
<Riddell> KDDA: first thing to do is add a new entry to the changelog
<Riddell> KDDA: what command line editor do you use?
<KDDA> Koncole?
<KDDA> Konsole
<Riddell> emacs? vi? nano?
<KDDA> oh editor - nano
<Riddell> export EDITOR=nano
<Riddell> dch -i
<KDDA> what is the default
<Riddell> dch is a tool that opens an editor with a new changelog entry ready to fill out
<Riddell> I set my ec2 to emacs because I'm elite :)
<KDDA> I want to be elite too
<Riddell> you are on your way :)
<KDDA> Ill stick with emacs
<Riddell> ok, then just  dch -i
<Riddell> KDDA: on the first line fix the version to 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> at the * add a line saying what you're doing
<Riddell> and change the name/e-mail to yours
<KDDA> Ill just leave it with your details!
<Riddell> nonsenes, take the credit!
<Riddell> you're elite now!
<KDDA> I need to sort out my public id
<Riddell> C-X C-S  to save (C is control)
<Riddell> C-X C-C  to close
<KDDA> dont wanna put an AOL email, looks bit childish!
<Riddell> KDDA: we add patches to the packages to fix problems 
<KDDA> is there any way to get a kubuntu.org email?
<Riddell> kubuntu members can get one, that takes a sustained and significant contribution
<Riddell> so a few months of this and you can get one yes
<Riddell> the packaging uses a tool called quilt to apply and remove patches in a sensible way
<Riddell> there's only 1 patch so hopefully it'll still apply
<Riddell> run   quilt push  to check
<KDDA> where does the patch come from?
<Riddell> it will have been added by a packager when making a previous version
<Riddell> you can look into the patch to see what's in it
<Riddell> if you're lucky you can search the changelog for more info
<KDDA> so is DigiKam already KF5?
<Riddell> sendimages-icedove.diff  icedove is the debian name for Thunderbird I think so it'll be a patch to work around that change of name
<Riddell> no it's still kdelibs4
<KDDA> is that up to the DigiKam team to do/fix?
<Riddell> porting to kf5 is up to the digikam team yes
<Riddell> looking at the digikam.org website it says " This release includes a new sets of bugs fixes from Maik Qualmann who maintain KDE4 version while KF5 port is under progress. "
<KDDA> Thunderbird is a debian version, not Mozilla's email client?
<KDDA> Im confused!
<Riddell> both Firefox and Thunderbird get renamed in Debian to avoid trademarks
<Riddell> hang on visitor...
<KDDA> ok
<Riddell> yep got a visitor now, will be busy for 30 mins or so
<sitter> sounds like a booty call it does
<KDDA> LOL
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey KDDA
<KDDA> how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine , and you?
<KDDA> Im good, waiting on Riddell to finish up with his "visitor"
<KDDA> uploading to mapillary while Im waiting
<KDDA> hi ahoneybun
<Riddell> KDDA: still busy I'm afraid
<KDDA> np, take your time ;)
<Riddell> KDDA: but you can install all the build-depends and run debuild to build it
<KDDA> thats the part Im very rusty on
<KDDA> I havent built in years
<Riddell> just needs apt install  and debuild
<KDDA> Riddell: will you be free later?
<Riddell> KDDA: yes I hope so, look like I'm busy here for another couple of hours
<KDDA> I have lightening in the area, will probably need to power down
<KDDA> dont want my equipment blown up, AGAIN
<ovidiu-florin> hello
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for the MIA
<ovidiu-florin> There was an IT congress here and I participated
<ovidiu-florin> these proprietary companies sucked my blood here
<ovidiu-florin> I needed time to recover
<ovidiu-florin> how are things going?
<BluesKaj> is the "add to places" disappearing act in dolphin being worked on 
<BluesKaj> ?
<shadeslayer> I think there's a patch floating around somewhere
<BluesKaj> it's an annoyance more than anything , but it would be nice to acces files with fewer clicks
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^ I think you had some patches for Netrunner didn't you?
<sitter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1422469/comments/55
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1422469 in kio (Ubuntu Wily) "Dolphin won't keep the folder shortcuts on Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5." [Medium,Confirmed]
<sitter> just so we are clear, this could have landed a week ago, but since apparently no one wants to test the proposed upload it continues to not be landed
<sitter> Riddell: remind me to upload to wily tomorrow
<sitter> actually
<sitter> where is my bot
<Riddell> sitter: upload what tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: can you test and report on that bug?
<shadeslayer> sitter: there, I fixed it for you 
<sitter> Riddell: nevermind, I'll tell my bot
<sitter> once I find him
<sitter> kubotu:今日は
<sitter> pft
<sitter> oh my oh my
<shadeslayer> heh
<sitter> tsimpson: I really need an upstart job for kubotu
<shadeslayer> sitter: oh, your bot queues notifications from Trello?
<tsimpson> sitter: if you have one you want me to drop in I can do that
<sitter> tsimpson: going to write one in a minute
<sitter> shadeslayer: nah trello api is pretty neat... it allows you to query stuff that happend between two timestamps so it's basically now sending all the crap that happend between when it last successfully queried and now
<shadeslayer> I see
<sitter> by the looks of it I'd say the query thread got stuck again though
<shadeslayer> sitter: that is indeed neat, though prone to flooding as one can see :P
<yofel> whaaa
<shadeslayer> sitter: maybe query and then if events > 10 , then don't flood channel ?
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu just woke up
<sitter> shadeslayer: somewhat more complicated it looks
<shadeslayer> sitter: oh?
<sitter> polls roughly every 30 seconds ... gets all boards, gets all (suitable?) cards on that board and then acts on each card
<sitter> I am not even sure it is actually getting only cards it cares about as I wrote code that explicitly filters the cards inside the each as well o_O
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206795/
<sitter> shadeslayer: there's also the question of whether limiting makes sense at all.. say it were to poll every 5 minutes then 10 changes are easily made in that timeframe
<shadeslayer> sitter: right, so maybe only check that limit on first start?
<sitter> what might be more reasonable is clearing the query timestamp on startup
<shadeslayer> http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com.es/2015/05/Introducing-Preemptible-VMs-a-new-class-of-compute-available-at-70-off-standard-pricing.html
<sitter> so that starting the bot actually sets the timestamp to the starttime only polling new events from thereon out
<shadeslayer> sitter: sure
<sitter> done
<sitter> ah pft
<sitter> can't test upstart on 15.04 xD
<sitter> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11207151/ this probably should work
<sitter> killed it for testing
 * sitter afk for a couple of minutes
<Etriaph> Pools close today, if you haven't voted yet please use your ballot before the time elapses!
<Etriaph> s/Pools/Polls
<Etriaph> I shouldn't sleep and type apparently
<KDDA> are there any other package people who can tutor?
<tsimpson> sitter: looks like it doesn't work, I changed the job to tee -a and the log should hopefully give hints
<tsimpson> sitter: personally I just use a cron job "@reboot ...launch my bot..."
<sitter> tsimpson: I rather suspect that it's not working because it's not picking up RVM correctly. @reboot sounds interesting
<tsimpson> crontab -e
<sitter> set up thanks, let's hope it works xD
<tsimpson> it's what starts up ubottu and friends when the server gets randomly killed
<BluesKaj> gawd is that launchpad ubuntu one page a pita, trying to change my verified email address is impossible , can only add an email, the verified email is no longer my email address, it won't work in other words...looks like one of thos ebureaucratic nightmare governement websites ...you can't get there from here :-)
<BluesKaj> so reporting a bug on launchpad won't work for me
<ahoneybun> still alive ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yep
<ovidiu-florin> barely
<ovidiu-florin> the house is a mess
<ovidiu-florin> these events really take a tool on me
<ovidiu-florin> tol* ?
<ovidiu-florin> how do I spell that?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have a place where to put down my laptop
<ovidiu-florin> it's on the floor right now
<ovidiu-florin> and my wife said that our dog played with it and started watching Dragon Ball Z on it 
 * ovidiu-florin is not kidding
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: are you a packaging tutor?
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: no, sorry
<ovidiu-florin> the debian folks have a pretti good documentation, and Riddell is pretty goot at teaching that
<ovidiu-florin> maybe ask yofel
<ovidiu-florin> he has experience with that
 * ovidiu-florin is not a big fan of packaging
<yofel> not today, sorry
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: what do you want to know?
<yofel> IIRC he was packaging the digikam update with Riddell earlier today, but then jr got interrupted
<KDDA> learning from scratch
<soee_> :)
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: where did he leave you at?
<KDDA> not sure, someone seems to have done something since
<KDDA> we left off applying a patch why confused me
<KDDA> ddint know what icedove was
<ovidiu-florin> icedove is thunderbird
<ovidiu-florin> under a different brand
<ovidiu-florin> due to copyright issues of Mozilla
<KDDA> yeah, Ive since learned that
<ovidiu-florin> becaus eof the name and logo
<KDDA> and the patch is for digikam to hook into sending emails
<ovidiu-florin> code patch?
<KDDA> seems to be
<ovidiu-florin> ok, that most likely is because there was a bug fixed, and there wasn't a new release made to include it
<ovidiu-florin> so we patch the current release
<ovidiu-florin> so we can ship it 
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: what's your current question?
<KDDA> jr was showing me how to use quilt?
<KDDA> to apply patches in a logical way?
<ovidiu-florin> does it have some doc?
<KDDA> he told me to run "quilt push"
<KDDA> Ill wait til hes free again
<ovidiu-florin> KDDA: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quilt_(software)
<KDDA> ovidiu-florin: what do you program in?
<ovidiu-florin> mostly C++
<ovidiu-florin> sometimes Python
<ovidiu-florin> but on the Kubuntu website I work in PHP and JavaScript
<KDDA> I see you got the child theme up and running :)
<ovidiu-florin> where?
<KDDA> on the site
<ovidiu-florin> which url?
<KDDA> WP one?
<ovidiu-florin> there are currently 3 websites
<ovidiu-florin> the live one
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> the work area, currently in freeze: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> and the canonical sysadmins migration one: http://www-new.kubuntu.org/
<ovidiu-florin> currently partially migrated
<ahoneybun> did you get that github link ovidiu-florin?
<blaze> wordpress? lol
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: care to explain it???
<aaron> ovidiu-florin: it is the docs written in RestructedText
<aaron> I can export to export it to PDF, eBook, and HTML
<aaron> with sphinx
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-19
<ahoneybun> when someone gets around to it can you tell me what is old and out of date other then the screenshots on this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting. I'll be working on it during lunch break tomorrow
 * ahoneybun sleeps
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Plasma-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> This seems outdated 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: that page is for intermediate to advanced users 
<ovidiu-florin> Do we have something for new users? Beginners? Non technical people? 
<Riddell> micahg: Mirv: who knows why we have a hardcoded plugin path? https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2015-May/041692.html
 * mitya57 looks
<mitya57> Riddell: we pass '-plugindir "/usr/lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)/qt5/plugins"' to Qt's configure so that *our* own plugins are installed there. But I think that env variable should still work.
<mitya57> I.e. in some packages we set QT_PLUGIN_PATH=$(CURDIR)/plugins when running tests, and that seems to work.
<mitya57> qtsensors is an examples
<mitya57> *example
<Mirv> yes, env var should be working, I think it's used in a couple of packages run build time tests
<Riddell> sitter: no kubuntu_wily_archive branches for frameworks?
<sitter> not created yet
<sitter> Riddell: https://github.com/apachelogger/kubuntu-repo-merge
<sitter> Riddell: are you doing 5.10
<sitter> ?
<Riddell> sitter: I was thinking about it
<Riddell> should I?
<sitter> just asking because of the command :P
<sitter> if you are doing 5.10 -> ./merge.rb -o kubuntu_unstable -t kubuntu_wily_archive frameworks
<sitter> if not ./merge.rb -o kubuntu_vivid_backports -o kubuntu_vivid_archive -t kubuntu_wily_archive frameworks
<sitter> former derives the branch from unstable, latter derives it from vivid_backports or if that doesn't exist from vivid_archive
<Riddell> sitter: what about merging in debian's master branch ?
<sitter> Riddell: that should happen via CI
<Riddell> sitter: does it?
<sitter> someone needs to step up and resolve the conflicts
<Riddell> sitter: right, so it needs a manual merge first then CI an do it magically?
<sitter> depends
<sitter> I'd have CI merge into unstable/stable and then land that into a release branch once a new upstream release comes out
<sitter> which would be a merge through CI with manual intervention being needed when there is a conflict
<sitter> the other option is to use the merge tool to merge master into a release branch (such as kubuntu_wily_archive) and the release branch then gets merged into CI
<sitter> there's no real difference between the two as far as work is concerned
<sitter> what needs to happen is someone telling me that master or exermpeintal was merged into branch foobar such that I can enable automatic merges using CI moving forward
<sitter> so we don't have to do these batch merges anymore
<Riddell> sitter: it's not happy with something https://paste.kde.org/pfacotuih
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> Riddell: did you run bundle install?
<Riddell> ah no good point
<Riddell> however some documentation saying what this script does would be useful
<sitter> Riddell: --help not clear enough?
<Riddell> still no luck https://paste.kde.org/p7bjdbcq9
<sitter> that makes no sense, bundle gives you exactly the same versions as I have
<sitter> Riddell: bundle show git; ruby -v
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~/src/frameworks/kubuntu-repo-merge (master)>bundle show git; ruby -v
<Riddell> /var/lib/gems/2.1.0/gems/git-1.2.9.1
<Riddell> ruby 2.1.2p95 (2014-05-08) [x86_64-linux-gnu]
<Riddell> ooh works if I  apt remove ruby-git
<Riddell> silly apt package
<sitter> I wonder if maybe I should just change the instructions to bundle into the directory
<sitter> bundler is really neat. you can basically make it put the dependencies inside the directory itself and then simply call the script through bundler so it always picks the right versions of the gems regardless of whatever else is available in the system
<sitter> anyway
<sitter> expanded readme a bit
<Riddell> pushing wily branches for frameworks
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> wow there's lots to merge when merging in debian's master branch
<Riddell> sitter: not dealing too well with conflicts? https://paste.kde.org/p3ljhmbvj
<sitter> Riddell: go into the repo, merge manually, then run script again
<sitter> and push after merge mind you
<sitter> the workflow is a bit meh as it cannot pick up where it left off, though tbh the code is mostly meant to end up in some KCI job and resuming is not a thing there ;)
<sitter> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/267111
<Riddell> ug, pesky debian adding in patches without dep3 headers or even changelog entries
<Riddell> "New patch: renamed_header"  ug renaming headers?
<sitter> >.<
<sitter> \o/
<sitter> Riddell: it occurs to me that is an upstream bug
<sitter> libkf5dnssd-dev: /usr/include/KF5/KDNSSD/dnssd/domainbrowser.h
<sitter> so this probably wouldn't ever work -#include <kdnssd/domainbrowser.h>
<sitter> incomplete_header probably also should go upstream as it appears to remove headers that do not actually go anywhere because their underlying thingies were removed (such as Solid/AudioInterface)
<yossarianuk> hi - found a bug with 'ubuntu-bug' / apport-kde - it crashes 100% of the time in 15.04 if you choose certain options
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1456579
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1456579 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug segfaults, Kubuntu 15.04 (100% reproducible - multiple machines)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> ug more patches in kio with no indication of their origin
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I'm pretty sure that's a known bug in pyqt , check release announcement for 15.04, sorry I'm too lacking in energy to investigate
<sitter> Riddell: tell maxy to dep3 and upstream ^^
<yossarianuk> Riddell: thanks - this appears different to this one (which I also raised) 
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1437803
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1437803 in apport (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 15.04 ubuntu-bug broken - File "/usr/share/apport/apport-kde", line 43 from PyQt5 uic ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<Riddell> sitter: pushing kubuntu_wily_archive with merges from master for frameworks
<sitter> bummer
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't pause integration
<Riddell> oh hmm, does that mean I just broke the world?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/ pointless red :'<
<sitter> not too bad actually
<sitter> the odd thing is
<sitter> only part of the repos triggered a build Oo
<sitter> ah uh oh
<sitter> Riddell: there are some legit build failures
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kwindowsystem/5/console failing patch for example
<sitter> I think it'd be good to go through all the red willys
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: so the reason not all jobs triggered was because most repos had nothing to push (e.g. ECM's master is from november)
<sitter> I am not sure that is correct
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: ECM for example still has its changes in the experimental branch
<sitter> I think you should talk to maxy about which stuff needs merging
<sitter> Mirv, mitya57: since sebas asked me about it ... do we have any plans on getting qtwebengine?
<sitter> I understand lisandro isn't too happy with it
<Mirv> sitter: no plans. Ubuntu uses Oxide-qt which is also chromium based but with constant security updates.
<Mirv> which means there's no pressure on the Unity side of things to get qtwebengine
<sitter> hm
<sebas> qtwebengine also gets constant security updates, btw (sounded a bit like qtwebengine doesn't while oxide does)
<sebas> oxide is entirely tied to Unity though, it's really useless for anything non unity
<sebas> I'd personally trust Qt more to maintain a chromium fork in their package
<Mirv> sebas: ah, ok. my impression was that at least release wise upstream only releases it when doing 5.x/5.x.x releases, not when CVE:s are filed.
<sitter> I trust no one to maintain a fork of anything :P
<sebas> Mirv: I doubt that's practical
<sebas> sitter: fair enough :)
<Mirv> sebas: I'm not that familiar with Oxide myself, but I didn't know it'd be tied to Unity? looking at the build deps at least it seems all standard libraries aside from one armhf-only dependency that's probably not really optimally implemented that way
<Mirv> both the library and QML module seem pretty standard too
<sebas> Mirv: I tried to build it a few months ago, there's unity specifics everywhere I looked, I gave up eventually
<Mirv> sebas: it should be just bzr bd with nothing Unity needed on x86 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/packaging.vivid/view/head:/debian/control
<Mirv> they have a funny way of having packaging outside of the main lp:oxide though
<sebas> Mirv: yes, I tried to build it on Debian
<sebas> it's already a few months back, maybe things have changed, perhaps I don't remember it well enough
<Mirv> sebas: ok, interesting that you hit blockers with that list of build deps. although chromium is never fun, I don't want to even look at those ;)
<sebas> yes, chromium is horrible to build
<sebas> I think the wider usecase of qtwebengine serves us a bit better mid-term
<sitter> that makes me wonder whether steam also forked chromium for their inapp browser o_O
<sitter> or perhaps they used the gecko
<sebas> or webkit
<swizgard> hi. what is the best place to start reading about compiling/packaging kdepim?
<sitter> someone should make a gecko fork for qt
<sitter> swizgard: google. unless you can ask a more concrete question 
<sitter> depending on what you want to do you'll want to read up on general debian packaging and using cmake at the very least
<swizgard> sitter: i'm suffering from a bug in how kdepim handles recurrence-ids in ics-files and i want to see if i can make some crude fixes to investigate the problem further
<swizgard> and then i want to run my own package until fixes in master trickle down to kubuntu stable
<sitter> swizgard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11225592/
<swizgard> ok. but when i want to pull in git master it gets complicated, doesn't it?
<sitter> assuming you simply want to create or apply a patch (which is what I would suggest) you want to read up on a tool called 'quilt' and possibly on the general subject of 'dpkg-source patches'
<Mirv> sitter: well there's Jolla's https://github.com/tmeshkova/qtmozembed ...
<sitter> swizgard: yeah, with master in the picture it gets lots more complicated
<swizgard> ok. then maybe i will leave that for now (-: thank you!
<sitter> swizgard: general outline is clone -> copy debian/ from existing package -> use a tool called dch to manipulate the changelog -> use that dpkg-buildpackage line I pasted to build binaries
<sitter> depending on how far diverged master it this can be all that is necessary or but the beginning
<sitter> swizgard: I would probably suggest that you find the exact commit that fixes your problem and import it as a single patch into the packaging
<sitter> this would then also allow the change to be applied to official the official packages
<sitter> Mirv: oh my xD
<swizgard> thank you again (-:
<Mirv> sebas: I tried to build the wily proposed Oxide in Debian. I don't see any Unity dependencies, and it starts the build, but I'm hitting some python problem. on sid.
<Mirv> anyway if someone wants to play with it chrisccoulson on #ubuntu-devel can help understanding what's needed on Debian
<Mirv> since I noticed it, I'll file a bug against Oxide to not use the transitional qml module packages, Debian already dropped them while we carry them until 16.04 LTS
 * sitter still would like something better to handle qml dependencies :|
<sebas> Mirv: thanks for that ... I've moved on by now though, so don't spend too much time on it for my sake
<Mirv> yeah, I was just curious
<sebas> Mirv: aye :)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, did you file a bug about dolphin places ? I didn't get the chance to so and I checked this morning and someone already had filed one.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: didn't you see the bug link from yesterday
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1422469/comments/55
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1422469 in kio (Ubuntu Wily) "Dolphin won't keep the folder shortcuts on Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5." [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> !bug 347893
<ubottu> bug 347893 in eyeOS "insert image window from eyeDocs is "always on top"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347893
<shadeslayer> what?
<BluesKaj> not launchpad , kde-bugs
<shadeslayer> kde bug 347893
<ubottu> KDE bug 347893 in panels: places "Dolphin does not remember Places in Plasma 5.3 / Kubuntu 15.04" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347893
<BluesKaj> the bot has it wromg
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: there's a fix in vivid-proposed
<shadeslayer> please test it out
<shadeslayer> and report with results on 1422469
<BluesKaj> hmm proposed eh , I'm on Wily already
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^ wasn't pushed to wily right
<BluesKaj> I could switch over to the Vivid install and check it out 
<shadeslayer> would be nice
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<sitter> shadeslayer: twas not because I've been ignoring all the notifiers that told me to upload
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> ok what's the proposed ppa url? not finding it on launchpad or anywhere else
<BluesKaj> for vivid
<sitter> Riddell: please be fixing that frameworks stuff
<BluesKaj> actually Wily is performing better wirh plsama5 and 4 integration than Vivid
<Etriaph> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Etriaph
<Etriaph> Riddell: Can I query you with a quick question?
<Riddell> you can try
<Etriaph> Congratulations to the winners!
<KDDA> winners?
<Etriaph> KDDA: Council election winners; it's on both the mailing lists.
<KDDA> ah
<yofel> \o/
<Etriaph> So is there any thing else that has to be wrapped up prior to tomorrow with respect to the election?
<Etriaph> I can't change the council details on Launchpad, I'm assuming someone with take care of that?
<yofel> I just did that
<Etriaph> Excellent.  :D
<sgclark> congrats winners :)
<KDDA> who are the winners?
<Etriaph> Rohan, Phillip and Valorie
 * genii throws a bunch of confetti in the air and goes to make a fresh pot of coffee
<KDDA> what do the council do?
<Etriaph> Package furiously?  :D
<KDDA> sounds like amzing fun!
<sgclark> don't have to develop as council, they make decisions on direction and such
<KDDA> is jonathan head of the council?
<yofel> not officially, but we treat him as such
<sgclark> I think he like a more equal rights heiarchy
<KDDA> big chair and a crown ;)
<KDDA> I need to book an appointment to get more lessons!
<yofel> KDDA: really all we do is approve membership applications and we more or less have the last word in discussions. Most of the time we're invisible
<KDDA> how does one package for different distro, say I have a CentOS RPM package, how does that transfer to Ubuntu with its different paths etc?
<yofel> the paths shouldn't be different, the biggest issue would be translating the packaging.
<yofel> There is "alien" which can attempt that on a binary package if you're desperate
<yofel> For sources, you would really have to repackage
<yofel> how much work that is depends on how you later build the packages, e.g. launchpad requires pretty much proper debian sources, the opensuse build service can also build debs from a bit simplier packaging
<yofel> KDDA: how far did you get with digikam?
<KDDA> havent got any further, waiting for another session with Riddell
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> ok gents , what's the proposed ppa url for the dolphin places patch ?
<soee> BluesKaj: wasnt it fixed in apps ?
<Etriaph> BluesKaj: Check 'Pre-released updates' while configuring software sources in Muon
<soee> 15.04.1 maybe ?
<Etriaph> soee: It's fixed in 15.04.1
<Etriaph> soee: But there was a patch in proposed that didn't work (at least for me)
<soee> yeah so wait for 15.04.1 backport :)
 * Etriaph nods.
<Etriaph> Do we have a timeline on 15.04.1 backport for 15.04?
<Etriaph> (out of curiosity)
<BluesKaj> yeah I'll wait for the backport. I'm on my Wily HDD atm and don't feel like switching
<soee> Etriaph: probably not, packages are ready for Willy
<soee> so we need some packager to backport them :)
<Etriaph> What volume of information would I need to learn to begin that?
<KDDA> how do I test on wily?
<soee> KDDA: its in ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages
<KDDA> you mean the "Packages in “Kubuntu Next Stage 2 (DON'T USE)”" one?
<soee> yes
<BluesKaj> KDDA, I changed my sources.list with this: sudo sed -i 's/vivid/wily/g' /etc/apt/sources.list , then update and upgrade. Of course you'll need to backup your data 
<KDDA> I have wily installed
<soee> i would say: wait for alpha :)
<KDDA> I want to learn how to package
<soee> Riddell: ^ :)
<BluesKaj> that's my method of upgrading to Wily ... it's working fine , just don't use it on a critical pc 
<soee> KDDA: i want to tbh
<soee> but my time is limited atm
<KDDA> BluesKaj: there was an appeal to test KApps
<KDDA> but the PPA says do not use
<KDDA> in capital letters!
<BluesKaj> that's true KDDA , but if you're a brave tester then ignore warnings :-)
<KDDA> but its capital letters, thats shouting!
<soee> KDDA: those packages that are ready to test must land somewhere
<soee> so we are using thise ppas
<soee> iv been testing a lot of releases from them
<soee> you can always ppa-purge it if you get some critical errors
<KDDA> any major bugs so far?
 * BluesKaj takes the plunge with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-stage2
<BluesKaj> well ,so far so good with the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-stage2
<soee> ;]
<ahoneybun> congrats to valorie shadeslayer and yofel 
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: and thanks for running!
<yofel> ahoneybun: thanks :)
<ahoneybun> np shadeslayer and yofel
<yofel> your next chance is in a year, make yourself famous till then ;)
<ahoneybun> have anyone of you use a ISO to fix Windows EFI bootloader?
<soee> what did just happend ?
<yofel> soee: council elections ended
<soee> oh and i missed it :(
<yofel> soee: nothing changed ;P
<soee> anyway congrats to to new council members :)
<KDDA> do they get new company cars and benifits?
<shadeslayer> I wish
 * shadeslayer wants a BMW M4
<shadeslayer> the performance model :P
 * yofel wants a tesla model X when it's out
<KDDA> anyone know why shutdown sometimes fails from within my session?
<shadeslayer> yofel: meh @ suv's
<shadeslayer> though those gull wing doors :3
<yofel> shadeslayer: usually I agree, but that's the only one I could settle wiith ;)
<shadeslayer> I'm willing to settle for a Electric DMC 12
<shadeslayer> one that goes upto 88 KMPH
<yofel> hehehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://delorean.com/dmcev/
<shadeslayer> what a lovely car
<yofel> that slogan XD
<yofel> just perfect
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> I don't think they're making new chassis for those anymore
<shadeslayer> which is sad
<shadeslayer> so they only have pre owned ones http://delorean.com/for-sale/
<shadeslayer> only slightly unreasonable prices :P
<shadeslayer> I was expecting them to be upwards of 60K USD
<KDDA> they dont need gas, they need petrol
<mparillo> I am running Plasma 5.2.2, with oxygen yellow cursor theme, but otherwise pretty stock Kubuntu. When I mouse down to reveal the panel, my cursor goes black on one laptop (15.04) but not the other (15.10). (1) Can anybody replicate? (2) If so, can anybody guess the component to file a bug report (I assume at bugs.kde.org).
<valorie> wow, used Deloreans cost more than my nifty new hybrid Subaru
<valorie> also, thank you to all who ran for the Council, and Etriaph for running the election!
<Etriaph> yw!
 * ahoneybun yells at silly UEFI
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-20
 * Etriaph is torn.
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah, just because of BttF
<valorie> BttF?
 * valorie is missing context
<shadeslayer> Back to the future
<shadeslayer> Featured a time travelling delorean
<valorie> ah, right
<valorie> sorry, that was hours ago
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> Unfortunately not bigger on the inside
<valorie> ha!
<shadeslayer> valorie: yeah, I just saw that
<sitter> Riddell: CI all red still :|
<sitter> actually when I say still I mean its even more red now 
<Riddell> sitter: hmm, I'm kindae on another-project day today
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> sitter: Riddell how can I help
<sitter> sgclark: not at all right now. something blew up in docker. apparently it doesn't take too kindly to an ever growing list of images and containers ^^
<sgclark> ack
<swizgard> kfileplaces/user-places/the-left-hand-side-of-dolphin seems to be broken in that folder drag&dropped there don't persist
<swizgard> editing ~/.local/share/user-places.xbel directly works, though
<swizgard> shall i file bug report in kubuntu or kde?
<sitter> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244074/ very sad panda :(
<shadeslayer> aw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<soee> how WIly works with 15.04.1 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, do you mean plasma 5.3?
<soee> BluesKaj: apps
<BluesKaj> Wily is 15.10, but a lot of the apps are the same versions, and yes they run fine so far, even better than on Vivivd in some cases
<BluesKaj> more stable , fewer crashes 
<BluesKaj> just installed a new kernel version, have to reboot
<bkerensa> Riddell: Oh hi!
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/05/20/protocols-plugfest-europe-2015/
<bkerensa> Riddell: I keep dreaming of KDE doing an event in Portland
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<sgclark> bkerensa: well we were at LFNW :) not home but close lol
<sgclark> well closer then europe anyway
<ovidiu-florin> is folderview disabled in 15.04?
<ovidiu-florin> not the widget
<ovidiu-florin> the desktoppp layout
<Riddell> it's not the default but you can easily change to it
<Riddell> that's always been the case in plasma
<yofel> here the Layout option is greyed out...
<Riddell> oh? I used it only yesterday
<yofel> wth
<Riddell> yep Layout -> folder view works for me, Plasma 5.3
<yofel> oh, you need to "Unlock Widgets"
<yofel> incredible unintuitive
<bkerensa> sgclark: I mean KDE hosting an actual meetup like they do in europe
<bkerensa> sgclark: this way we can have Kubuntu donuts
<bkerensa> :D
<sgclark> yeah would be nice
<yofel> kubuntu donuts <3
<yofel> send some over ^^
<Sho_> gear shaped donuts?
<Riddell> there's only a few places in the world with enough critical mass to do that, a few cities in europe and washington dc used to as well
<bkerensa> yofel: http://cdn.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/IMG_20121211_133013-300x225.jpg
<bkerensa> ^ I had those made
<sgclark> hmm dunno about that, our booth was quite popular here on the west coast
<yofel> *drool*
<bkerensa> Riddell: well Portland is one of the largest Open Source cities in the world so I think we qualify
<sgclark> what bkerensa said ^^
<bkerensa> Riddell: we have one of the largest Open Source conferences in the world here because it wouldnt do well elsewhere
<sgclark> we rock!
<bkerensa> we must have at least 20-25% of the worlds open source devs here ;)
<bkerensa> Linus right across the river
<bkerensa> well actually I guess I live on the same side of the river as Linus now
<ovidiu-florin> thank you yofel and Riddell
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<KDDA> doing good?
<BluesKaj> yup, and you ?
<KDDA> yeah, just been busy!
<Riddell> KDDA: do you have some time tomorrow to carry on packaging?
<soee> hiho
<KDDA> what kind of time tomorrow?
<KDDA> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Kdda yo?
<KDDA> yo yo
<KDDA> when are you free tomorrow?
<KDDA> and how far into the lesson are we? 10%?
<ahoneybun> are their any Kubuntu stickers/DVD avaiable?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: not that I know of
<shadeslayer> we have shirts/jackets
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I ask because I'm going to SELF and we would like some Kubuntu stuff for the booth
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: possibly you could get some printed locally?
<shadeslayer> and request money from the donations fund for those?
<ahoneybun> I've been meaning to make a few DVDs myself
<ahoneybun> updated for the newest release
<KDDA> what are the DVD's, install?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I would love to do USB's but those are much more money
 * ahoneybun is falling mad in love with git over lp
<soee> whop :) this friday new MadMax in cinemas
<shadeslayer> lol
<ahoneybun> thought that came out last friday?
<soee> not here in Poland :)
<ahoneybun> oh in the US it is out
<shadeslayer> ^ movies can have different release dates in different countries
<shadeslayer> most odd thing ever
<soee> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: one of the priviliges of living in the US
<shadeslayer> amongst other things like the NSA
<shadeslayer> ;)
<ahoneybun> XD
<valorie> ahoneybun: I can send you the ones I have left
<valorie> when do you leave for SELF?
<valorie> these are the stickers left from those Jussi mailed me a year or so ago
<ahoneybun> June 11 is the day before and the driver wants to drive at night so June 11 I think
<valorie> ok, that's plenty of time
<valorie> just PM me your mailing address
<ahoneybun> I would be very greatful for anything you can send valorie :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: while your around I want you to look at this: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/welcome.rst
<ahoneybun> I feel real crapy going over the docs since I have found 2 dead links so far
<ahoneybun> I also found this ugly page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<valorie> well, links die
<valorie> it's like a garden: weeds grow
<valorie> woah, that is one ugly page indeed
<valorie> surely we can do better and just make a redirect from that ugly thing
<KDDA> only 6 years old
<ahoneybun> valorie: just started on this the other day: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute/BugReporting
<valorie> I'll be back as soon as I've aquired moar coffee
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> ahoneybun: good start, but we need better screenies -- it helps to do them on a clean white desktop
<valorie> if nothing else, put a plain kate page expanded behind
<ahoneybun> true valorie
<ahoneybun> no comment on my github?
<valorie> is this meant to be a replacement for the present docs, or what?
<valorie> I'm rather anti-github except for outside projects
<ahoneybun> valorie: it is a demo atm for a greater project
<ahoneybun> have all the projects docs to use 1-2 languages and host on LP
<ahoneybun> github was easier atm since I don't have the keys and such setup on this machine (had to reinstall)
<ahoneybun> using the current system we can export to HTML, PDF, and ePub with finer control then though the admins at KDE
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/docs/basic.rst
<valorie> ok
<valorie> see what I'm saying in that screenie though?
<valorie> it shows your background instead of a shadow
<valorie> and looks cut off on the left
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea I see
<valorie> also rather large
<valorie> in general I prefer small images that you can click for larger if you need it
<valorie> esp. if people are consulting the docs on their phones
<valorie> ahoneybun: are you making new pages, or bringing in our old ones?
<ahoneybun> valorie: coping from our current ones, making fixes as I see 
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute/BugReporting#Reporting_bugs betteR?
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> good
<valorie> I very much want us to have a "write once, deploy everywhere" system
<valorie> keeping pages up-to-date in more than one place never works
<ahoneybun> valorie: I propose using 1-2 langs to write the docs and host them in one place (maybe 2 with git if we agree)
<ahoneybun> with Sphinx we can
<ahoneybun> http://sphinx-doc.org/
<valorie> https://userbase.kde.org/Taking_Screenshots has the proper workflow
<valorie> yes, I looked at sphinx before
<ahoneybun> valorie: LaTeX: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/welcome.tex ; RST: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/blob/master/source/welcome.rst
<ahoneybun> I created the RST file and then used pandoc to conver to LaTeX
<ahoneybun> *convert
<valorie> the reason I originally started work on the ubuntu wiki was so that we could work on docs without the rigmarole of docbook+launchpad
<valorie> the reason I wanted us to move to the KDE wiki is that Ubuntu wiki was impossible to work in
<ahoneybun> the thing I have to solve/find new way, is to present the Docs on the system
<valorie> if we move to somewhere besides the KDE wiki, that is ok with me as long as it is easy for people to contribute
<ahoneybun> KHelp uses DocBook, though pandoc can convert DocBook
<valorie> and we have one set of working docs
<ahoneybun> well 2, Non-LTS, LTS
<valorie> and one for each release which do not change unless errors are found
<valorie> no, ONE set of working docs
<valorie> the rest are released
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> right, we were generating the release from the working docs
<valorie> as you should know, because you did all that work
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> Working Docs = Current, Release Docs = FREEZE
<valorie> you have become the expert, and I will support your decisions
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> hardly think I'm a expert XD
<valorie> although it should be possible to fix any errors that come through somehow
<valorie> ahoneybun: you are doing the work, so you ARE the expert
<ahoneybun> valorie: the way to get fixed was going to use the LP bug system
<ahoneybun> a user files a bug against the manual, contributors fix said bug
<valorie> cool
<Etriaph> It'd be cool if it could be distributed with Git with versioning.
<valorie> so you are now calling the docs a manual?
<ahoneybun> best way other then using a Wiki
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> I'm following the name sceme of the Ubuntu Manual and Lubuntu Manual
<valorie> we wrote the frameworks book in git, using markdown
<valorie> that wasn't hard even for me
<valorie> in fact, easier than using the wiki
<ahoneybun> I want the projects to use similiar tools so we can work better together
<Etriaph> Ya, MD is pretty happy when it comes to writing docs.
<ahoneybun> and that includes using the same terms ex. Manual to Docs
<valorie> ahoneybun: I will support your decisions, and learn to work in the suggested workflow
<ahoneybun> valorie: also having the manual on LP lets users download the whole thing for offline use 
<Etriaph> valorie: Do you happen to know the process I would have to go through to suggest a support system in the KDE project?
<ahoneybun> and fixes
<valorie> I suggest a plan documented somewhere though, perhaps on the community wiki and an email to kubuntu-devel
<Etriaph> support/architecture idea
<ahoneybun> valorie: have you seen my slideshow talking about my plan?
<valorie> Etriaph: can you say more about what you mean?
<ahoneybun> someone from the Ubuntu Server Manual wants to move to RST from LaTeX as well
<valorie> ahoneybun: no, I don't think so
<ahoneybun> he is the one who told me about pandoc
<valorie> what is RST?
<valorie> I am so not down with LaTeX
<ahoneybun> restructuecttext
<ahoneybun> wrong spelling
<ahoneybun> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/rst.html
<valorie> I'm not working on a Ph.D, so I will not be using LaTeX
<ahoneybun> I think it is very close to Wiki lang
<valorie> why RST rather than markdown?
<Etriaph> valorie: 85% of the apps I use on my desktop are KDE-based, but they all store look and feel elements separately.  For example, Konversation allows you to specify colours but not to save them as a set.  I want to have a conversation about an idea to contain the data for all apps in a centralized "Presentation" system.
<ahoneybun> Sphinx uses it
<ahoneybun> that provides the HTML, PDF exporting
<valorie> I'm not seeing where Sphinx comes into the process
<valorie> git itself can do that from markdown
<Etriaph> valorie: Once centrally stored, the data can be transformed from version to version, easing migration from one KDE version (or app version) to the next with respect to presentation settings.
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing
<ahoneybun> I've been learning it and like it lol
<valorie> ahoneybun: "Current Setup" is missing a list element for Xubuntu
<ahoneybun> http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/user/rst/quickref.html
<ahoneybun> it is just weird looking on Drive
<ahoneybun> it is fine in the ODP
<valorie> ok
<valorie> this looks very similar to markdown
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> however, I hope you will take a close look at just using markdown
<valorie> help.md and such are standard all over KDE
<valorie> Etriaph: why not talk to the Konvi people about your ideas?
 * ahoneybun looks to see if pandoc supports md
<valorie> find an application team that is willing to give it a whirl, and talk it up
<ahoneybun> it supports it
<Etriaph> valorie: I'd like to try and built it into KDE so that all apps can delegate storage of their presentation settings into a central system.
<valorie> the thing about KDE applications is that most of them are rather independent
<valorie> I understand, and think it is a good idea
<Etriaph> valorie: Yup, but they do share code.
<valorie> however, you need buyin from at least one team to get the ball rolling
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> Sphinx support markdown
<valorie> most of the teams right now are either recovering from porting to frameworks and then Qt5
<valorie> or in the middle of the effort
<ahoneybun> I just could not get anything to work in their system with it
<Etriaph> valorie: Yup, I know, I guess I just need to know who I should contact to get the ball rolling on the discussion.
<valorie>  #konversation might be a good place
<Etriaph> It won't happen quick, I'm aware of that :D
<valorie> or their list, even better
<Etriaph> OK.
<ahoneybun> or both lol
<valorie> right
<Etriaph> #konversation is usually pretty dead :D
<valorie> depends on the hour
<Etriaph> Not always, but usually
 * Etriaph nods
<valorie> most of the devels are europeans
<valorie> very helpful team though
 * ahoneybun just saw that he is not in #libreoffice-qa !
<Etriaph> Oh noes!
<Etriaph> I <3 Libre Office
 * ahoneybun <3 <3 <3 LibreOffice
<ahoneybun> I'm using it to make my slideshow
<Etriaph> brb, children need tending
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll look at MD for sure, but I think my ideas are solid, and I have some support from the Lubuntu and Ubuntu Docs team as well
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> want to know the name of my talk?
<valorie> I'm still happy we moved off Ubuntu wiki
<valorie> sure
 * ahoneybun is too
<ahoneybun> Documentation: A Unified Approach
<valorie> cool
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-21
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> Etriaph: be sure to talk to Sho_
<ahoneybun> well Ubuntu Documentation: A Unified Approach
<valorie> as he is the sparkplug
<ahoneybun> on the list at SELF
<valorie> very nice, ahoneybun
 * ahoneybun needs to change that ss on his slideshow from kate to konsole
<valorie> It would be great to get all flavors sharing docs for sure
<ahoneybun> white is not as readable as black
<valorie> since much of what we have to document is the same
<ahoneybun> black on white vs white on black
<ahoneybun> having similar langs is one step
<ahoneybun> same place where they are being held is helpful to future contributors and users alike
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> I've been talking to the Lubuntu Docs team about this as well
<valorie> excellent
<ahoneybun> I just need to get the ball rolling as you say for the other teams to see it is possible and very worth it
<valorie> we don't talk enough among the flavors
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to improve that
<ahoneybun> have true transparent comms
<valorie> excellent
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://github.com/petermatulis/serverguide
 * ahoneybun pokes ovidiu-florin as he knows he is awake
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how do you know that?
<ahoneybun> Google+ Post
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ovidiu-florin is trying to install OneDrive with PlayOnLinux
<shadeslayer> stalkers
<ahoneybun> have you seen the discussion between me and valorie
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun:  me?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I found a page on kubuntu.org that talked about the very very old docs
<shadeslayer> does anyone know what happend to JonTheEchidna
<shadeslayer> and rgreening
<ahoneybun> yofel: or shadeslayer I'll be poking you tomorrow bout helping me setup LP for uploading again
<ahoneybun> don't remember who helped me last time
<shadeslayer> I'm busy from 10 AM CEST to 9 PM CEST
<shadeslayer> so anytime around 9 PM CEST works for me
<shadeslayer> ( probably around dinner time I guess )\
<ahoneybun> no clue what that is for me, let me look
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: seems like a long conversation
<ahoneybun> thats 3pm for me
<ovidiu-florin> is is still about the stickers?
<ovidiu-florin> or DVDs?
<ahoneybun> no the Docs/Manual in RST
<ahoneybun> and such
<ahoneybun> just asked if you saw it
<ahoneybun> I'll be waiting shadeslayer lol
<shadeslayer> cool
<ahoneybun> I do have the key files on Drive
<shadeslayer> 9 - 9:30 should work for me
<ahoneybun> so I think I just have to upload them to LP or something
<shadeslayer> unless I get caught up in something
<shadeslayer> okay
 * ahoneybun looks at socks
<ahoneybun> I have a keyFile and a secret.key
<Quintasan> Do we have anyone with bug editing powers in KDE bugtracker?
<Quintasan> #345403 and #345138 are duplicates of #343321
<Quintasan> Ah NVidia
<Quintasan> How can I not hate you?
<Quintasan> Everything got smaller after installing the drivers
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Jon is probably busy with college if that's what you wanted to know
<shadeslayer> I guess
<Quintasan> I see him tweeting sometimes though :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhDl5nOw6_A
<sitter> Riddell: did you run a merge of experimental for frameworks?
<Riddell> sitter: no I'm afraid I've not had the opportunity
<sitter> Riddell: going to push it then I guess, it's not like it could possibly get any more red
<sitter> I, [2015-05-21T10:38:58.917309 #13568]  INFO -- : The following repos will have kubuntu_wily_archive pushed:
<sitter>  attica, extra-cmake-modules, karch
<sitter> that's somewhat odd I suppose
<sitter> although perhaps maxy merged more experimentals into master already
<sitter> I wonder if we maybe should force merge commits for these mass merges
<sitter> pottentially makes it easier to diff
<sitter> -t
<sitter> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207048292/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.attica-kf5_5.10.0%2Bgit20150521.0858%2B15.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> wgrant: ^ has launchpad gotten a new builder? output seems kinda broken
<wgrant> sitter: yes, PPAs now use vivid's sbuild. The encoding fix is rolling out now.
<sitter> ok, groovy :)
<wgrant> (we're currently doing a test rebuild before we roll out the new sbuild to the Ubuntu builders)
<sitter> Riddell: please setup the wrap-and-sort check hook http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/git-hooks.git/
<sitter> kamoso isn't wrapped -.-
 * sitter wonders why the merger sets NOCI
<sitter> not documented, very smart -.-
<sitter> so who's gonna do something about the cmake debian build type thing?
<sitter> no one it is ⊙﹏⊙ 
<Riddell> sitter: what's wrong with it?
<sitter> see debian-kde list... pkg-kde-tools sets buildtype to Debian which we haven't implemented anywhere so we build without relevant no-debug flags
<sitter> apparently it all comes down to this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653916
<ubottu> Debian bug 653916 in cmake "cmake does not support CPPFLAGS environment variable" [Normal,Open]
<sitter> alas, I have no clue where we'd carry the Debian thing in kf5 since ECM does no longer override the build flags
<shadeslayer> Pass it in via kf5flags?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the magic command to make key generation faster?
<shadeslayer> Install haveged
<shadeslayer> Or something like that
<wgrant> sitter: Build logs are fixed now. Let us know if you see any issues that might be due to the sbuild upgrade.
<sitter> wgrant: will do
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * sick_rimmit waves
<sick_rimmit> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit
<BluesKaj> is plasma 5.3 in the regular kubuntu-backports yet or is the ppa still needed ?
<Quintasan> bug #1452408 - should we modify the kde-config-systemd to install the so files into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins or modify the search path?
<ubottu> bug 1452408 in kde-config-systemd (Ubuntu) "kde-config-systemd doesn't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452408
<yofel> BluesKaj: PPA, it won't get into backports
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, maybe the pulugin path isn't correctly set during build? qt5 sounds correct
<Quintasan> yofel: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/kcm_systemd.so
<Quintasan> That's probably the problem
<yofel> Quintasan: right, all other kcms are in qt5/plugins/
<Quintasan> The libraries get installed somewhere where the framework doesn't even bother to look.
<Quintasan> Weird thing is that the package doesn't even have any install file.
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks, so it remains a ppa 
<Quintasan> I'd check with upstream but I'm busy with AI
<yofel> Quintasan: you don't need one if there's only one binary package
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, if it doesn't get installed where you want it to then you probably need it :P
<yofel> nah, just set the correct QT_PLUGIN_PATH during build I think
<Quintasan> There was no new release ;_;
<Quintasan> I think -DQT_PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR would solve the issue
<yofel> let me try --with=kf5
<Quintasan> dh magic <3
<yofel> we have *something* that does the right thing, I'm just not sure what ^^
<Quintasan> kde4-config --qt-plugins yields the proper path but I don't see any kf5 equivalent
<yofel> qtpaths --plugin-dir does that
<Quintasan> k
<yofel> -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/kde-config-systemd-1.1.0+git20150330/debian/kde-config-systemd/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_systemd.so
<yofel> yep, that helped
<yofel> Quintasan: so add pkg-kde-tools and --with=kf5
<Quintasan> Right.
<Riddell> KDDA: I'm going away soon and won't be back online until monday evening I'm afraid we won't have time to look at the packaging
<Riddell> KDDA: but the next step is easy, just run   debuild  it'll ask for some stuff to be installed, install that and run debuild again
<Riddell> and then it'll take an age to compile
<sitter> Quintasan, yofel: assuming you use pkg-kde-tools (whihc you should) do note that the dhmk include needs to be version /3/ respectively if you use the dh sequencer you have to run it --with kf5
<yofel> I did latter
<sitter> getting the wrong plugin path is indicative of you using the kde4 version 
<yofel> it used neither
<sitter> (or of course upstream's cmake foo is crap, in which case that should be fixed ^^)
<KDDA> yofel: ping
<yofel> KDDA: hm?
<KDDA> do you know about debuild?
<yofel> sure
<KDDA> Riddell said to run debuild
<KDDA> but Im hitting an error
<KDDA> Unmet build dependencies and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<yofel> it should list which dependencies are missing
<KDDA> yup
<yofel> just install them
<KDDA> apt-get?
<yofel> yep
<KDDA> or in the build environment?
<yofel> wherever you run debuild
<yofel> (which should be in the build environment)
<KDDA> Im on the Amazon box Riddell set me up on
<yofel> right, so that should be your build environment at the same time
<KDDA> Im assuming apt-get would install the packages system wide, but I think it just needs to be in the build environment
<yofel> unless you use a chroot, that's the same thing
<KDDA> is there a flag for debuild to auto install them?
<KDDA> in its environment?
<yofel> no, there's tools like pbuilder that will automatically setup a chroot, install the dependencies there and run debuild there
<yofel> but for now just install them system wide
<yofel> we'll get to pbuilder later
<KDDA> his last instruction were "KDDA: but the next step is easy, just run   debuild  it'll ask for some stuff to be installed, install that and run debuild again"
<KDDA> so just do it via apt-get?
<yofel> yep
<KDDA> dont want to break the VPS :/
<yofel> the point of them is that they're resettable ;P
<KDDA> why does digikam need mysql-server ?
<yofel> it uses an SQL DB for metadata storage I think
<KDDA> image meta data?
<yofel> I really don't know
<KDDA> ok done
<KDDA> rerunning debuild
<KDDA> seems to be doing something
<KDDA> do you guys do this on your our machines?
<KDDA> own
<yofel> usually yes
<yofel> although for the mass for KDE packages we just let a script prepare the packages, throw everything a PPA and then parse the build logs for problems
<KDDA> clever
<yofel> for fixing those problems we then build on our systems. Some use a prepared chroot, some use pbuilder/pbuilder-dist for clean builds, some sbuild
<yofel> pbuilder-dist is an easy way to start
<KDDA> so is debuild actually compiling the c++ files now?
<yofel> debuild runs a sequence of build targets on debian/rules, that file then has the job of building the package (where today most of that is actually taken care of by debhelper sequences, so rules is usually pretty small)
<KDDA> Im seeing a lot of output!
<yofel> yeah, digikam is huge, that'll take a while ^^
<KDDA> oh great, plasma has crashed again
<KDDA> what is KF5ThreadWeaver?
<KDDA> hummm maybe its nvidia causing these crashes
<yofel> if it is it should say nvidia somewhere in the trace..
<KDDA> it does
<KDDA> #12 0x00007f2693de03c8 in glXSwapBuffers () from /usr/lib/nvidia-340/libGL.so.1
<yofel> :S
<KDDA> there are 51 threads, how do I know which thread caused the crash
<yofel> there should only be one that starts with #6
<KDDA> sorry 53
<yofel> that's the one where the top is the drkonqi trace symbols, so they're hidden
<KDDA> oh yes
<KDDA> Thread 16
<KDDA> got [KCrash Handler] in red
<KDDA> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pe9kh5wl5
<KDDA> mean anything to you?
<yofel> looks very nvidia to me..  but otherwise no, maybe poke mgraesslin when he's around
<KDDA> Im on wily by the way
<Etriaph> Man Krita is really coming along.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<aaron__> yea ovidiu-florin?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: Riddell is off until monday
<ovidiu-florin> ca you please send me your phone number?
<ovidiu-florin> including prefix
<ovidiu-florin> thank you to
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: 
<ovidiu-florin> ^^
<KDDA> yofel: how long should debuild take?
<KDDA> it is still scrolling output!
<yofel> depends on how fast the system is..
<yofel> cmake should print at which percentage of the build process it currently is
<KDDA> havent seen a percentage
<yofel> then the output might be too large
<KDDA> oh wait
<KDDA> there is
<KDDA> [35%]
<KDDA> this is as bad as windows update!
<KDDA> hours and hours of bull!
<yofel> hm, that ec2 machine is rather slow...
<yofel> okay, digikam is huge, but that's still slow
<KDDA> should have picked a smaller project!
<yofel> possibly, but if you later run "debuild -nc" (no-clean) you can skip the compiling while you fix the packaging
<yofel> so this should be a one-time thing
<KDDA> does debuild generate the package too, or is that a separate step? 
<yofel> debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage, which does everything. You'll see the individual steps later
<KDDA> so it will create all the packages of binarys and sources?
<yofel> right
<KDDA> nice
<KDDA> like magic
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: you pinged me
<ovidiu-florin> ca you please send me your phone number?
<ovidiu-florin> including prefix
 * ahoneybun pokes shadeslayer about his LP account
<ahoneybun> for ovidiu-florin? You can reach me on Hangouts
 * ahoneybun has no idea what it would cost him for those long distance calls
<ovidiu-florin> I have skype minutes
<ahoneybun> I have no skype
<ovidiu-florin> you don't have to
<ahoneybun> do we need to have voice for a reason though
<KDDA> get an VoIP number
<KDDA> should be free to call it
 * ahoneybun gives up
<KDDA> resistance is futile
<KDDA> you guys ever tried mumble for meetings?
<yofel> we did, does work, but I can't say I liked it
<KDDA> just curious
<KDDA> open meetings?
<yofel> we used mumble for the past release meetings, only this time we decided to do it as part of UOS
<yofel> the recordings should be somewhere..
<KDDA> Ive seen recordings on google hangouts
<KDDA> oh we are sucking diesel now
<KDDA> 72%
<KDDA> 75
<KDDA> 84
<KDDA> 91
<KDDA> 99
<KDDA> eak
<KDDA> its gone back to 0
<yofel> now it's running "make install", should be pretty fast
<KDDA> 21%
<KDDA> so almost there?
<yofel> it completed the "build" target successfully, now it's at "install", there's still a bit left
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: ah sorry
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I'm just too stressed out
<shadeslayer> I hope someone else can help out
<ahoneybun> its all good shadeslayer don't worry :)
<KDDA> what are you up to ahoneybun?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: maybe #ubuntu-devel and/or #ubuntu-packaging
<KDDA> yippeee its making packages!!
 * KDDA does a wee dance
<KDDA> lintian is a package checker?
<genii> Basically
<KDDA> so to package this for 64bit, I need to run this all again on my own system?
<KDDA> or send it to the build farm?
<KDDA> what does this mean "out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.5 (current is 3.9.6)"?
<KDDA> ok so debsign failed, I guess it knows Im not Riddell!
<KDDA> yofel: where does it store the .deb files?
<yofel> in the same place the tarball is at (the .orig.tar.*)
<yofel> the easiest way to look up lintian tags is to simply look them up on the web, so google/... for out-of-date-standards-version
<yofel> (in our case, you can ignore that tag, that's more for debian)
<ahoneybun> KDDA: need to redo keys on LP to upload
<KDDA> yeah, I need to sort out my public ID
<ahoneybun> damn over 600 bucks for 150 flashdrives
<KDDA> ahoneybun: how big?
<ahoneybun> 2GB
<ahoneybun> but they are printed with the Kubuntu logo
<KDDA> still expensive
<KDDA> I dont really like the kubuntu logo :/
<ahoneybun> 4.42 per unit
<ahoneybun> USD
 * KDDA hides
<ahoneybun> I wanted to have some for SELF
 * ahoneybun thinks shirts would be cooler and cheaper
<ahoneybun> I would love a KDE/Kubuntu shirt
<KDDA> will they preinstall kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I think maybe idk
<ahoneybun> I know someone who can do that in mass
<ahoneybun> 16 or so at a time
<KDDA> so if I was Jonathan Riddell, what is the next step to get these packages on to the build farm?
<ahoneybun> or Harald Sitter
<KDDA> how many people have the authority to upload packages ?
<ahoneybun> I would think Riddell, yofel, sitter to name a few
<KDDA> ahoneybun: you dont?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I work on Docs/The Manual mostly so I would not need it, I poke Riddell to push
<KDDA> I see
<yofel> KDDA: next step would be to verify that the build was correct by looking at the build log, then maybe uploading to a PPA for testing, otherwise directly to the archive
<yofel> in your case it would be a PPA
<KDDA> but what happens for multi arch?
<KDDA> I think those packages are i386
<yofel> ah right, you have to make a *source only* package with "debuild -S", binaries aren't accepted by launchpad
<yofel> the build farm will do the rest
<KDDA> ah
<KDDA> nice one
<yofel> need to run, someone else will have to help you with uploading ;)
<KDDA> no problem, thanks for your help
<valorie> ahoneybun: I have the stickers all cut and packed, just need to take the envelope to the PO
<valorie> there are only 60 left, so we really should get more printed
<KDDA> valorie: have you a pic of what they look like?
<valorie> hmmm, I think I posted on G+ when jussi sent them to me
<KDDA> may I see?
<valorie> looking
<valorie> hmmm, not there
<valorie> must be on my phone; getting the backup of that onto this box as we speak
<d_ed> where can I forward this to: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348085
<ubottu> KDE bug 348085 in general "Opening Driver Manager segfaults" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<d_ed> we don't have a driver manager, it's a Kubuntu extra
<yofel> 86 level trace, wth
<yofel> d_ed: looks like a qapt issue to me
<yofel> shadeslayer: where do we track that? ^
<shadeslayer> yofel: lunchpad
<shadeslayer> d_ed: yofel tbh that looks like a crash in qapt
<shadeslayer> #13 0x00007fdc99df3bd6 in QApt::Backend::reloadCache() () from /usr/lib/libqapt.so.2
<shadeslayer> or well, something in QApt that gets down to libapt
<shadeslayer> I'll poke apol with it tomorrow
 * shadeslayer goes back into his hidey hole
<KDDA> when running debuild and I get dep errors, is there an easy way to auto install these?
<valorie> KDDA: I can't find a photo and have no more time to look
<KDDA> no problem, was just being nosy 
<KDDA> any devs here?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-22
<ovidiu-florin> Happy birthday sgclark :D:D May all your good wishes come true :D
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why do you have 3 nicks? and keep switching between them?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin:  thanks :)
<KDDA> so I packaged up Digikam 4.10 on my own system last night and installed the .deb package which seem to be working :)  What is the next step?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi again KDDA
<KDDA> LOL
<KDDA> sorry I used the wrong room
<KDDA> and tabbed the wrong username!
<soee_> ;)
<BluesKaj> 15.10 has a difficult time shutting down after the latest upgrades
<KDDA> yes, Im noticing the same
<KDDA> I use the terminal now
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> had to use sudo halt , shutdown now didn't respond at all
<KDDA> did you try it after you tried to shutdown in the kicker menu?
<KDDA> or launcher or whatever its called
<BluesKaj> well I normally just use "leave" in the context menu by right clicking on the desktop
<KDDA> that rarely works for me
<KDDA> so I dont bother with it any more!
<BluesKaj> it worked here up until last night
<KDDA> I do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and do it from terminal
<BluesKaj> the VT works yes, but I had to ctl+alt+delete to reboot to get to the VT
<BluesKaj> i just had a blinking cursor after trying to shutdown from the log out menu
<BluesKaj> anyway those are my symptoms
<Mirv> FYI qtbase Ubuntu packaging now handled in Debian git
<Mirv> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=ubuntu
<Mirv> I'm currently not planning to move others, qtbase is the one requiring the most work and syncing
 * BluesKaj guesses the kernel version upgrade is to blame for the shutdown problem
<KDDA> how would you bug trace it?
<soee_> sgclark: happy birthday  ? :)
<BluesKaj> hey soee, sick_rimmit
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> bbiab, gona check my 15.04 drive
<ahoneybun> I don't have 3 nicks ovidiu-florin,
<ovidiu-florin> you use ahoneybun aaron and Some guest13985y348573475
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why don't you set up your quassel server and just connect to that one?
<ahoneybun> lazy I guess
<ahoneybun> the last name is from my phone, and aaron is just the nick the server thoughs me to when I get disconnect and reconnect
<ahoneybun> but ahoneybun is still taken
<BluesKaj> when will dolphin b e supported directly in plasma5, any timeline on this, a lot of users are complaining about glitches in dolphin
<BluesKaj> ?
<yofel> happy birthday sgclark! Enjoy some time off ;)
<sgclark> yofel: thanks!!!
<sgclark> soee_: thanks!!
 * genii slides sgclark a birthday cupcake with a candle 
<ahoneybun> enoy some time off sgclark you deserve it for sure
<sgclark> thanks :)
<yofel> kubotu: order birthday package for sgclark
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to sgclark and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday sgclark, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday sgclark :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<yofel> finally remembered how that worked XD
<sgclark> nice!
<genii> Cool
<ahoneybun> XD very nice kubotu
<Etriaph> G'day folks.
<yofel> hey
<valorie> happy birthday Scarlett! (sgclark)
<sgclark> thanks :)
<Etriaph> Happy Birthday Scarlett!
 * Etriaph throws confetti
<valorie> I thought you were taking the day off, but here you are in IRC?
<valorie> of course, my friends are in IRC, so where else would I be
<valorie> lol
 * Etriaph gives valorie a cookie
<valorie> oooo, a cookie with my coffee!
<Etriaph> Ooh, coffee is a good idea.
<sgclark> thanks!!
<sgclark> well, I am not working :) does that count? lol
<valorie> yes, that counts
<valorie> :-)
<genii> mmm coffee
<Etriaph> It's still Spring-cold here, coffee's the only thing keeping me warm today.
<valorie> it was hot here yesterday, now back to cold and gloom
<Etriaph> valorie: Whereabouts are you?
<valorie> south of Seattle
<valorie> northwest tip of the US
<valorie> well, except for Alaska and Hawaii
<sgclark> yeah same here
<sgclark> look of threaten of t storms but none yet
<valorie> I actually enjoy the cool more than the hot, but I'm a native
<sgclark> I enjoy cool much more..
 * Etriaph lives in Ottawa.
<valorie> I could do without the gloom though
<sgclark> Portland OR here
<Etriaph> If you live here, and can't find something to like about the cold, you lose your mind :D
<sgclark> us
<valorie> it's afternoon, but looks like 3am
<Etriaph> I've heard good things about Portland.
<Etriaph> I've only ever visited along the east coast of the US
<sgclark> I wuv Oregon, so beautiful
<valorie> me too
<valorie> I <3 Washington and BC as well
<valorie> I hope to get up to Ontario one of these days and meet my Cowan cousins and see where my grandfather was born
<sgclark> oh yeah well Cascadia I should say :)
<valorie> also lots of Kubuntu folks in Ontario, the ones who hang out in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ahoneybun> valorie: would it best just to use the Kubuntu logo and something about the current release (ex. 15.04) or Kubuntu and KDE?
<valorie> what is your purpose here?
<valorie> fundraising? give-away?
<ahoneybun> giveaway
<ahoneybun> have some cool shirts for the Kubuntu people (us) at Akademy
<ahoneybun> was going to do it for SELF but not sure if there is time
<valorie> there was no good artwork for vivid, was there?
<valorie> looking at an image search, I see precisely one attractive image
<ahoneybun> I have the mascot as a svg
<ahoneybun> let me get it up on a link'
<valorie> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://fossbytes.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Ubuntu_1504_Vivid_Verdet.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://fossbytes.com/how-to-upgrade-your-system-to-ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet/&h=263&w=700&tbnid=eqLCf2fjygUUOM:&zoom=1&docid=CHu54lhHmy5z8M&ei=4aFfVeSWDYPutQX9uYHABg&tbm=isch&ved=0CE8QMygoMCg
<valorie> and that wasn't official
<sgclark> haha I looked but got distracted by konqi!
<valorie> no wonder we went with KDE artwork
<valorie> good lord
<sgclark> lol
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/Ny5APPr
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu Kickoff: http://tinyurl.com/kubuntukickoff | Kubuntu will be at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<valorie> ahoneybun: the smaller the better
<valorie> that is the worst official artwork ever in my memory
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-23
<frecel> has anyone else noticed that when you go to the ui designer in Qt Creator 3.4.0 (opensource) the whole IDE segfaults?
<valorie> hi frecel
<valorie> not sure how many here use qt creator
<valorie> that said, alis tells me that there is #qt-creator chan
<valorie> and "Bug tracking: http://bugreports.qt.io/"
<frecel> valorie: thanks
<ahoneybun> I'm getting real tired of these random Xorg issues or something
<valorie> what issues are those, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> sometimes I have just a black screen
<ahoneybun> SDDM did not seem to start or something as I do not have options
<ahoneybun> most likely from my Nivida driver
<valorie> have you tried `systemctl enable sddm` in the cli?
<valorie> that stopped that for me
<ahoneybun> SDDM works sometimes
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is SDDM at all
<ahoneybun> pretty sure it is the NVIDIA driver
<valorie> could be, I'm no expert
<valorie> I had problems before doing that, and none after
 * ahoneybun really needs his nonfree drivers for games
<ahoneybun> thats one reason I say on Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> of course SteamOS might be better for that lol
<Etriaph> What kind of thin ice will I be in if I add next-stage2?
<Etriaph> Ah, what the hell...
<valorie> lol
<valorie> living on the bleeding edge....
<soee_> someone up ?
<vip> naarp
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi KDDA
<soee> ok i added this: https://github.com/owncloud/client/issues/3273
<soee> i think it is related to client not plasma itslef right ?
<KDDA> what is the problem with it soee?
<soee> KDDA: it is described there :)
<KDDA> the owncloud settings window?
<soee> yes, it shouldn't be loaded maximized when booting system
<KDDA> is this the client or the server window?
<soee> KDDA: client
<soee> oh, Plasma 5.3.1 shoudl be released next week :)
<KDDA> have you tried to build it manually in Kubuntu?
<soee> nope :)
<BluesKaj> hi soee,  will Plasma 5.3.1 be in the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa ?
<soee> BluesKaj: yes for 15.04, and in archve for Wily
<soee> *archive
<BluesKaj> Wily was listed in the launchpad ppa for 5.3
<BluesKaj> oops sorry , it's not 
<yofel> "Ctrl-Alt-Del was pressed more than 7 times within 2s, rebooting immediately"
<yofel> that's a thing o.O?
<KDDA> where do you see that?
<yofel> I had some I/O issues on my desktop, and when it got stuck during shutdown I pressed ctrl-alt-del repeatedly out of frustration, and got that ^^
<yofel> I wonder if that's systemd
<KDDA> very frustrated!
<soee> :)
<soee> do we have any pros fo far after switching to systemd ?
<yofel> dunno, I have more issues than benefits at least. But as long as we iron those out before 16.04 it's fine
<BluesKaj> yofel, had a kernel and some package upgrades yesterday on 15.04 and that solved my shutdown problem, for now.
<KDDA> seems to have fixed mine too
<yofel> hm, lets see what I have
<KDDA> well shut down last night for me
<BluesKaj> the same on 15.10
<KDDA> yup
<KDDA> system fully updated
<yofel> hm, 47 updates, lets see
<soee> nvidia driver 352 does not wor with 15.04
<soee> :(
<soee> seems like the only working driver is 346
<soee> sad .. :(
<BluesKaj> soee, using the 340 here without a problem...newer isn't always better
 * ahoneybun confirms 346 works
<ahoneybun> I see no 352 anyway
<soee> ahoneybun: its beta version available through xorg edgers
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> thanks for testing soee :)
<ahoneybun> might need a patch to work with SDDM like 346 did
<soee> why it does not work with sddm  >
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-24
<ahoneybun> pretty dead tonight
 * valorie is just catching up
<valorie> this yard work stuff is rather time-consuming if good exercise
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: funny, because when I search for you in identity I can't fins you, at all
<ahoneybun> Mamarok: I did
<ahoneybun> Mamarok: http://imgur.com/uZ7RdS9
<Mamarok> interesting, so apparently it doesn't show all registered users by default, or did you just register?
<Mamarok> ok, I am done with that xennex guy in #kubuntu, what an idiot
<BluesKaj> Mamarok,  he thinks he has linux chops and tries to impress, but he makes a mess of most of his own installs ...the old adage, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I guessed as much
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-23
<valorie> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
<ScottK> That kind of needs updating.
<valorie> if we want that factoid updated, we need only ask in #ubuntu-ops
 * valorie is busy all day tomorrow with my daddy's memorial service
<ScottK> My condolences.  Good luck with the service.
<valorie> thank you ScottK
<valorie> dad was 89, so it wasn't a shock
<valorie> happy for him, actually, but still generally just sad and tired
<yossarianuk> hi - just tried the 16.04 backports PPA (plasma 5.6.4) - have to say its excellent, seems snappier.
<yossarianuk> Also fixed this network-manager bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt/+bug/1569674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569674 in networkmanager-qt (Ubuntu Xenial) "[Kubuntu] Fail to connect to wifi after a recent update" [High,Fix committed]
<yossarianuk> so know I can change network settings without getting a 'set property: value "18454592" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'' error
<yossarianuk> however there is one other bug as a result.
<yossarianuk> I now cannot see my bridge settings in the network-manager gui
<yossarianuk> i.e my bridge interface (br0) is not there
<yossarianuk> I can see it using nmtui though (and its wrking)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Mirv> FYI qtchooser got autosynced from Debian and broke the world (tm)
<Mirv> fixed qtbase and qt4-x11 in yakkety-proposed
<Mirv> (qtchooser did stay in proposed too so no problem as such for any users)
<bshah> Hello people, any plan to have Qt 5.6 in kubuntu any soon?
<yossarianuk> bshah: I think you will have more luck with neon
<bshah> well, I know about neon
<davmor2> bshah: yakkety has 5.5.1 no idea if that will be the final or not though
<bshah> xenial also have 5.5.1
<davmor2> bshah: Might be underway currently Mirv ^
<Mirv> bshah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting but it will be nearer the feature freeze. I'll be away and also in general there are lots of hurdles before everything is 100% perfect (starting with waiting for 5.6.1)
<Mirv> but yes certainly 5.6 will eventually be in yakkety
<bshah> okay
<davmor2> Mirv: thanks dude :)
<acheron88> hmmm https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2016-May/053331.html
<soee_> yofel: so what are our plans for the future? Since Plasma 5.7 will require QT 5.6.1 and we don't have it :)
<soee_> Mirv: are there any plans to backport QT 5.6 to Xenial ?
<bshah> he mentioned few minutes before: 16:47 <Mirv> bshah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting but it will be nearer the feature freeze. I'll be away and also in general there are lots of hurdles before everything is 100% perfect (starting with waiting for 5.6.1)
<soee_> bshah: ah i didn't look into this link
<Mirv> all Critical or High bugs need to be fixed in other packages before Qt 5.6 can go in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.6 - hopefully 5.6.1 would help fixing some too
<Mirv> Qt 5.6 is likely landing to yakkety only around end of July
<clivejo> !info libical2
<ubottu> Package libical2 does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> hi marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> Hi Clive.
<marco-parillo> Hi clivejo 
<clivejo> how are you?
<marco-parillo> Can
<marco-parillo> Can't complain (well, I could, but nobody likes a complainer).
<clivejo> stupid hash mismatch
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<clivejo> hi yofel, how are you?
<yofel> not particulary great, but alive
<clivejo> still not feeling well?
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> did you see your GP?
<yofel> yes, but that resulted in "here are some tips on what to do + don't feel down and you'll feel better eventually" - yaaay. Need to visit him again this week
<clivejo> yeah like dont feel down is a cure for it
<clivejo> these apps are driving me libkf5insane
<clivejo> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<clivejo>  korganizer : Depends: libkf5mailcommon-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo>               Depends: libkf5mailcommon5 (>= 4:15.12) but it is not going to be installed
<BluesKaj> clivejo, assume you did the std -f and dpkg commads ?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install, if that doesn't work then to remove the depencies run, sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends nameofpackage(s)
<clivejo> unstable_akonadi, now there are two words made to go together
<acheron88> its one reason I kill the thing about 30s after completing any install :P
<clivejo> unfortunately its part of KDE release and needs packaged/supported :(
<clivejo> going round and round in circles
<clivejo> anyone know their stuff about package installation could help me with apps 16.04.1?
<clivejo> on yakkety
<acheron88> installation?
<clivejo> I cant see the problem for looking at it :(
<clivejo> yeah, kmail wont install
<clivejo> acheron88: fancy being my rubber duck?
<acheron88> rubber duck?
<clivejo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
 * acheron88 not getting the bath
<acheron88> lol
 * clivejo makes room in the bath
<acheron88> so you want someone to try installing kmail from the apps ppa?
<clivejo> yes and talk me through it
<acheron88> just updating my yakkety VM first
<clivejo> take a clone, just in case
<clivejo> Im not having very good day on Yakkety
<clivejo> lost my screen locker too
<acheron88> ok. up to date and snapshot of current state taken
<acheron88> staging-kdeapplications?
<clivejo> yup
<acheron88> with that enabled I have these as immediately upgradeable http://paste.ubuntu.com/16640129/
<clivejo> keep an eye on libkf5messagecore5
<acheron88> and you want kmail? if so, not a good start http://paste.ubuntu.com/16640193/
<clivejo> yes, thats what Im getting
<clivejo> libical2 is in proposed
<acheron88> so enable proposed?
<clivejo> but I cant get my head around why the others arent able to install
<acheron88> just enabling prosoded to get rid of that prob
<clivejo> when I trace is back manually I come to libkf5messagecore5
<clivejo> but when I install that it says
<clivejo> libkf5messagecore5 is already the newest version (4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2).
<clivejo> Im missing something and cant seem to find it
<acheron88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16640365/
<clivejo> acheron88: can you see the problem?
<acheron88> so one dep is breaking installation of another?
<clivejo> I dont know, I cant spot the problem
<acheron88> sudo apt install kf5-messagelib-data libkf5messageviewer5
<acheron88> just that fails ^^^
<clivejo> ahhh
<clivejo> I added that
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=c5be87f3cf348016f75dff5de1c3612af760b2bd
<clivejo> I need to add the version
<acheron88> ok. I don't know my way around the PIM libs, so I'll take your word for it...
<clivejo> LOL neither do I
<acheron88> has that helped?
<clivejo> !info libkf5messageviewer5
<ubottu> libkf5messageviewer5 (source: kdepim): message viewer library. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 4442 kB, installed size 6334 kB
<acheron88> back later...
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> where has akonadictl gone
<clivejo> acheron88: can you do an apt update and reinstall please?
<acheron88> one sec
<acheron88> seems to have gone ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643135/
<clivejo> acheron88: :)
<clivejo> can you open kontact?
<acheron88> it runs. complains about akonadi
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> yeah, here too
 * clivejo kicks akonadi
<clivejo> acheron88: what does akonadictl status say?
<acheron88> tried to run akonadictl. apt tells me to install akonadi-server package, which is already installed!
<clivejo> grrrrr
<clivejo> its in libkf5akonadi-dev-bin
<clivejo> why have they moved everything about 
<clivejo> cant find anything!
<acheron88> akonaki won't start http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643436/
<clivejo> acheron88: is libkf5akonadiserver-dev installed?
<clivejo> Im going to restart, I might not be back !
<tsdgeos> yofel: lots of kdegames packages miss a dep on qml-module-org-kde-games-core
<tsdgeos> i guess you don't have an automatic qml dependency parser
<tsdgeos> or maybe not
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<acheron88> clivejo: nope, and libkf5akonadiserver-dev will pull in 124 mostly -dev packages
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> kontact crashes on boot
<clivejo> or login in
<clivejo> stack smashing detected
<clivejo> I know Id like to smash something right now
<clivejo> yet its popping up new email
<acheron88> just restarting that VM here
<clivejo> korganiser is crashing too
<clivejo> same thing stack smashing detected
<acheron88> not sure about getting those errors, but it certainly isn't working
<clivejo> try installing that dev package and rebooting
<acheron88> this from akonadi's assisant wotsit http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643661/
<clivejo> Ive got akonadi up and running now
<acheron88> OK
<acheron88> installing and will reboot
<acheron88> akonadi running
<clivejo> so I need to make a depend on that package :/
<clivejo> I dont understand why its even in there!
<clivejo> should be a -bin package or something
<acheron88> a dev package to make a core PIM service run is just mad
<clivejo> acheron88: do you know much about apparmor?
<acheron88> I know aproximately what it is.... and that's about it
<acheron88> so nope
<clivejo> do you know how to test if its interfering with a program execution?
<acheron88> afraid not.
<clivejo> one of the kontact devs think my crashes are to do with apparmor
<acheron88> would not know where to start to be honest
<clivejo> I dont know enough to fix this
<mparillo> Has anybody tried to install YY recently? I got a ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1
<acheron88> tried the other day with daily iso and couldn't install either 
<clivejo> !info libKF5CalendarCore
<ubottu> Package libKF5CalendarCore does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> !info libKF5CalendarCore-dev
<ubottu> libkf5calendarcore-dev (source: kcalcore): development files for kcalcore. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 57 kB, installed size 426 kB
<jimarvan> heya :)
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
 * clivejo gives up
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-24
<yofel> Thomas Anderson (thomasanderson) wants to be a member of Kubuntu Ninjas - Yellow belts (kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts)
<yofel> does anyone know him?
<ejay> Hi. I installed plasma 5.6.4 from backports on kubuntu 16.04. Kdeinit5 keeps crashing like there is no tomorrow. Why? How to diagnose whats wrong?
<clivejo> shadeslayer: are you working on apps 16.04.1 in Neon?
<shadeslayer> not exactly ...
<clivejo> oh
<shadeslayer> I needed it for other things
<shadeslayer> and the easiest way for me to get it done was to just update Neon's branches
<clivejo> what you need it for?
<shadeslayer> Debian rebuilds
<clivejo> I see you put in a request to package lastest libdrumstick
<shadeslayer> yeah
<clivejo> Im trying to figure out why korganizer keeps crashing
<shadeslayer> you stalker
<shadeslayer> :P
<clivejo> LOL I need it packaged too!
<shadeslayer> xD
<clivejo> for that weird package Ive never seen before
<clivejo> have no idea what its does!
<clivejo> Im assuming its a music thingie-ma-jig
<shadeslayer> I'll just update it in a repo for myself
<clivejo> any ideas on what KCalCore::ICalTimeZoneData::ICalTimeZoneData (this=0x5623445a0ce0, rhs=..., tz=..., earliest=...) at /build/kcalcore-yvIebH/kcalcore-16.04.1/src/icaltimezones.cpp:708
<clivejo> means?
<shadeslayer> that you need to poke bugs.kde.org ?
<shadeslayer> looks like a crash in the ICalTimeZoneData ctor
<clivejo> kontact seem to think its broken ABI
<shadeslayer> wouldn't that be a different crash?
<clivejo> no idea :/
<shadeslayer> does KDE PIM gurantee ABI?
<clivejo> shadeslayer: I was trying that myself, but not sure where the files should be installed - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+build/9783082
<clivejo> havent had time to go back and look at the properly
<shadeslayer> I can take a poke later
<clivejo> at least kmail is working again in 16.04.1
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be stalling and taking forever to open emails
<soee> :)
<clivejo> how do I list all bugs for a certain product on bugs.kde?
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi
<clivejo> yofel: about?
<clivejo> need some guidance on kdeconnect
<acheron88> clivejo: supposed fix to the bug I reported the other day https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-desktop.git&a=commitdiff&h=8a9772d8673a58583317b4906a9352d6bf44a8e2&hp=d8197688122e6b3787283ef59fa5ddd3c518662b
<clivejo> will it be in the next release?
<acheron88> it's in branch 5.6, so presumably will be in any 5.6.5
<acheron88> 5.6.5 - Tue 2016-06-14  'Bug fixes and new translations only from Plasma/5.6 branch - only if needed'
<clivejo> have you applied the patch yourself?
<clivejo> test if it works?
<acheron88> nope. only just seen it
<acheron88> I will apply later today and test
<clivejo> are you on YY or XX?
<acheron88> XX on main machines, and YY in a VM
<soee> valorie, ovidiuflorin could you post news about 5.6.4 in backports?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheron88> clivejo: testing locally on XX, that patch/commit seems to do the trick
<clivejo> acheron_uk: are you acheron88?
<acheron_uk> yes, sorry
<clivejo> hi :)
<clivejo> what part of the UK you in?
<acheron_uk> SW, more or less
<clivejo> getting good weather?
<acheron_uk> Has been great today
 * clivejo nods
 * clivejo just had a BBQ
<acheron_uk> nice. may do that later in the week or w/e if things hold
<clivejo> is that kickoff bug only in FW5.22?
<acheron_uk> seems that way. I tested in arch with FW5.21 and no prob, then updated to FW5.22 from their testing repo while plasma stayed the same, and up popped the bug.
<acheron_uk> fix is in plasma desktop, but looks like was just exposed by change in FWs
<clivejo> can anyone else confirm this crash in korganizer?
<valorie> hi folks, trying to figure out what needs testing in YY?
<valorie> or I guess I can try backports in XX on my travel computer
<valorie> btw, I finally restarted this laptop after days, and the only odd thing I'm noticing is that my screen color is oddly changing like every half minute or so
<valorie> I think redshift has gone bipolar or so
<clivejo> that is odd
<valorie> once I turned it off in the widget the color shifts stopped, so it isn't plasma, the drivers, etc.
<valorie> sad, because I really like/need redshift
<valorie> backports is now installing on the travel laptop, but I suppose by now all the kinks have been worked out
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> there always be bugs!
<valorie> I was thinking that dropbox wouldn't start, but no, it was just still syncing
<valorie> of course it's a rather lean lil box
<clivejo> is it any snappier?
<valorie> hard to say, it's pretty slow
<clivejo> I find 5.6 bit quicker 
<acheron_uk> krunner ate my memory earlier today. not sure what caused that
<clivejo> login, opening apps etc seems a little faster
<valorie> perhaps
<valorie> I basically only use it to test between trips
<valorie> oh, I woke with a crown from one of my molars in my mouth this morning
<valorie> need to leave to the dentist to have that looked at/replaced/repaired
<clivejo> valorie: did you see yofel's question this morning?
<valorie> ttyl
<clivejo> Thomas Anderson (thomasanderson) wants to be a member of Kubuntu Ninjas - Yellow belts (kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts)
<clivejo> anyone know him?
<valorie> I have never heard of him
<valorie> I can write to him and explain that he needs to come in here and help.....
<valorie> after the dentist
<clivejo> ok, be good :)
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> acheron_uk: do you have a LP account?
<acheron_uk> yes, set a fresh one up today
<clivejo> what is it?
<acheron_uk> https://launchpad.net/~acheron
<clivejo> nice
<clivejo> will you patch plasma-desktop?
<acheron_uk> already done it here locally
<clivejo> I mean for everybody
<acheron_uk> can make a ppa and upload to that?
<clivejo> do you use git?
<acheron_uk> sometimes, but really only for grabbing code, rather than changing or committing
<clivejo> do you know where we keep the packaging?
<acheron_uk> not on debian git any more?
<clivejo> correct, we moved to Launchpad
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<acheron_uk> got it
<clivejo> if you clone plasma-desktop
<clivejo> checkout kubuntu_xenial_backports
<acheron_uk> yep
<clivejo> do you know how to create a patch and put it into the packaging?
<acheron_uk> did it earlier with the package via quilt and making the edit myself 
<clivejo> if you look in debian/patches/upstream_include_cmath_c++_fix.diff
<acheron_uk> assume in just the packaging only you copy in the patch and add to the series file
<clivejo> its an example of a patch we are applying 
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> and add a note in the changelog
<acheron_uk> yep, I looked at that one earler when I was modifying the package as a whole
<clivejo> you should also close the Launchpad bug from the changelog as well
 * clivejo wonders was it ever reported :/
<acheron_uk> is there a LP bug? 
<acheron_uk> I didn't
<clivejo> LOL probably not!
<acheron_uk> as I knew it was kde upstream
<clivejo> you could refer to the KDE bug you got the patch from
<clivejo> just make a brief note of what the patch does, makes it easier for the next person to know it needs to be removed in the next release
<acheron_uk> this is what I did earlier
<acheron_uk> 2 secs
<acheron_uk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665468/
<clivejo> looks good
<clivejo> what did you call the file?
<clivejo> the patch
<acheron_uk> just 'fix_kicker_recent_documents.diff'
<clivejo> can you put upstream_fix_kicker_recent_documents.diff
<acheron_uk> yes
<clivejo> just allows us to see at a glance that its came from upstream and can be removed the next staging we do :)
<acheron_uk> done
<clivejo> and you change it in the series files too
<clivejo> can I see your changelog entry?
<acheron_uk> gimme a sec
<acheron_uk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665626/ as I was only doing it for me
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1575 kB, installed size 7751 kB
<clivejo> I would add a bit more detail about the patch
<clivejo> its name mainly
<acheron_uk> git doesn't match the backports? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_backports
<acheron_uk> at least the ppa changelog and versions anyway
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> backports is basically a PPA
<clivejo> so we dont care too much about the version numbers
<clivejo> the main archive on the other hand is different!
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop
<clivejo> version 4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1 is in proposed
<clivejo> so for yakkety archive changelog we would have to make a new version ubuntu2
<acheron_uk> I get that.
<acheron_uk> Just looking to do a ppa version on xenial, then surely CL should follow on from the one in ppa rather than the archive version in YY? 
<clivejo> from my point of view, we usually work on devel then backport it
<clivejo> that tends to be our workflow
<acheron_uk> unless you just don't care and treat each a a separate backport?
<acheron_uk> ah... as I was typing, you obviously do
<acheron_uk> that is fine
<acheron_uk> so now have http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665949/
<clivejo> ah I modified its a bit for you :P#
<acheron_uk> no probs
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=517d50e0fb280940f3372918771fcb77b8715c27
<acheron_uk> fair enough in yy :)
<acheron_uk> XX to match then
<clivejo> so its building in the staging PPA - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=plasma-desktop&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<acheron_uk> cool
<acheron_uk> seems I've acquired a yellow belt while I wasn't looking :)
<clivejo> indeed !
 * acheron_uk watches build in LP. zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
<clivejo> yeah, this is the boring bit!
<clivejo> waiting forever for it to publish
<acheron_uk> burger will take ages to publish as well, I bet
<acheron_uk> pretty straight forward
<clivejo> yeah, you got all the basics, just need to learn how to apply it :)
<acheron_uk> as said, I tinker and rebuild stuff for myself
<acheron_uk> just a case of adapting to a more formal way 
<clivejo> where did you learn how to package?
<acheron_uk> myself, just wanting to modify some things the way I wanted them
<acheron_uk> used to do the same a bit on mandrake/mandriva with rpms
<clivejo> I wouldnt know where to start in Mandrake
<clivejo> I have a little bit of a spite against Mandrake though!
<acheron_uk> rmp spec files are *fun*
<acheron_uk> why?
<clivejo> it was the first ever distro I ever tried, I got a box set
<clivejo> and it blew up my new monitor
<clivejo> by jacking up the refresh rate!
<clivejo> I was as sick as a dog over that
<clivejo> the monitor was like £600 at the time
<acheron_uk> ouch!
<clivejo> have you heard of kubuntu-automation ?
<acheron_uk> mandrake was the first I tried as well I think. got a copy/cds from uni
<acheron_uk> heard of it? yes. maybe clicked a link? yes. recall what on earth it was? not so sure
<clivejo> from what I remember this was like 20 floppy discs!
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/
<clivejo> this is what we call KA, an attempt to lighten the load and automate the packaging process
<acheron_uk> hah! yes I seen that.
<clivejo> once Id pushed your patch/changelog to Launchpad I used git-buildpackage-ppa
<clivejo> that automatically goes off and downloads the source code, packages it all up, ready for upload to LP
<acheron_uk> nice
<clivejo> yes, its got some nice tools for making things a bit easier
<clivejo> do-all goes into every folder in your current directory and runs the command you give it
<acheron_uk> with the number of packages in kde imagine pretty essential
<clivejo> git-clone-all will go grab all the packaging from Launchpad
<clivejo> have you a KDE ID?
<acheron_uk> that readme is a tad short!
<clivejo> LOL yup
<clivejo> unfortuately documentation is a bit lacking
<acheron_uk> KDE ID in what sense?
<acheron_uk> just have bug.kde account
<clivejo> can you access this - https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> with your KDE ID
<acheron_uk> page is not even loading here ATM
<clivejo> arrrr
<acheron_uk> 502 Bad Gateway
<clivejo> Bad Gateway
<clivejo> well thats useful!!
<clivejo> well that *was* an attempt to better document it!
<acheron_uk> I look another day if it'll let me in
 * clivejo kicks KDE Notes and LP
<acheron_uk> I presume? https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=site/login
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> but that page will ask you for it
<clivejo> well it should!
<acheron_uk> can't log inot the main identity site, so presuming a bugs.kde account is not enough
<clivejo> soee_: ping
<soee_> clivejo: pong
<acheron_uk> YY published, VM updated, rebooted, and bug 'seems' fixed
<clivejo> LOL, Im still downloading
<acheron_uk> XX updated as well, but I'd already 'fixed' it, so should in effect be a no change package replacement
<acheron_uk> not slow broadband here, but no fibre yet either
<clivejo> acheron_uk: yup, thats fixes for me too :)
<clivejo> Id like a couple more testers before moving to backports
<clivejo> anyone up for it?
<acheron_uk> would be wise. had a couple of crashes with krunner today that I'm reasonably sure are just coincidence, but you never know.
<clivejo> thats the problem, things are interlinked
<clivejo> fixing one thing could break something else!
<acheron_uk> indeed
<acheron_uk> right. gotta give up for this evening. zzzzzz
<clivejo> yeah, its getting late
<acheron_uk> thanks for the small 'tour'
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> hope we see more of you :)
<acheron_uk> I'll pop back in tomorrow, and looks like I've all but booked a place in that 'dojo' later in week :P
<acheron_uk> night
<clivejo> night night
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-25
<sverro2> hi, anyone responsible/knowledgeable of packinging online?
<acheron_uk> clivejo: registered KDE ID, and can now get to that notes page
<clivejo> soee_: ping
<soee_> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> can you install plasma-desktop from staging plasma ppa and verifty that the kickoff recent documents now open ?
<soee_> clivejo: yes it works fine
<clivejo> yofel: can I move the patched plasma-desktop package to backports PPA?
<yofel> technically only after you copied to to -landing and did an upgrade test
<yofel> I'm 99% certain that nothing will go wrong, but that's how things usually go wrong...
 * mamarley is about to do an upgrade test. :)
<clivejo> mamarley: on xx?
<mamarley> Yep.  It installed cleanly, rebooting now…
<soee_> no need for rebooting
<soee_> just run in krunner: killall plasmashell && plasmashell
<mamarley> My system needed a reboot anyway.
<soee_> i see :)
<mamarley> Hmm, I actually don't have any recent documents in Kickoff.
<clivejo> Ive no way of doing upgrade tests myself
<clivejo> that’s why I ask soee_ to be my guinea pig :P
<clivejo> this korganizer bug is really annoying me now
<acheron_uk> use dolphin to open a random text file/image etc and it should add that to the recent docs 
<jussi> clivejo: Im currently upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 if you need something checked...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> yofel: looks like Debian are using the kdeconnect packaging for the kf5 version - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git/tree/debian/changelog
<acheron_uk> for anyone with that panel autohide/can cover issue https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=e1ae057fef297b46d17256d497e8e2f4e24c1264
<clivejo> should we drop the kdeconnect-plasma and sync with them again?
<acheron_uk> lol. quiet for ages
<yofel> clivejo: probably, I have no idea how kdeconnect works, so your guess is as good as mine
<clivejo> well I think the reason we split was that kdeconnect was the KDE4 version and kdeconnect-plasma was KF5
<clivejo> but as to why kdeconnect-plasma depends on kdeconnect is beyond me!
<clivejo> sorry it Recommends: kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Maybe worth trying to ask developer; )
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 354 kB, installed size 1641 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Maybe ask Riddell about it if you
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> have problems
<clivejo> Ive been talking to him about it
<clivejo> just wondering what to do about it
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And you know why we have this two packages?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> at the time of the kf5 port Jon spoke to the dev and though the new version was going to be called kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> but that didnt happen
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> But we renamed it anyway?
<clivejo> Debian didn’t package the kf5 version until February this year, and continued to use the upstream package name
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Or the *-plasma is some meta package?
<clivejo> the plasma one is KF5 port
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And we obviously don't need both no? And we have them only because of Debian?
<clivejo> kdeconnect in our archive should still be KDE4
<clivejo> we have both cause we packaged it first
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm confused :(
<clivejo> why?
<clivejo> Jonathan created the kdeconnect-plasma packaging after speaking to the devs working on it
<clivejo> the new port was supposed to be named kdeconnect-plasma 
<clivejo> but for some reason it wasnt and they just used the same name
<clivejo> what Im trying to work out is it if we fall back the sync in line with Debian will that affect users still on KDE4
<clivejo> is that still a thing?
<clivejo> in Kubuntu land
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yofel need to say something about it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Clivejo and Apps are hard to finish?
<clivejo> ish
<clivejo> minuet needs a 3rd party lib called drumstick packaged so it can continue building
<clivejo> spectacle needs purpose packaged to add in the sharing features
<clivejo> that just had a RC, so Im waiting on the actual release of that
<clivejo> KDE PIM has a major bug for me
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :/
<clivejo> but Im starting to think thats unique to me
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Is it known and reported ?
<clivejo> Its reported, but noone can recreate it
<clivejo> it seems to be related to my Kolab account
<clivejo> when I add my Kolab account korganizer and its reminder service crash 
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Hmm.. I never used Kolab so can't help here.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Did you tried it without Kolab integration?
<clivejo> yes, it works fine with it
<clivejo> without it
<clivejo> kdesdk-kioslaves I have NO idea what wrong with that
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Maybe also worth asking Jonathan for some feedback
<clivejo> krdc needs install files fixed
<clivejo> acheron_uk: do you want to look at that?
<clivejo> and then I need to do the wonderful translations
<clivejo> why cant you all just speak English :P
 * clivejo pokes @marcinsagol with a big stick
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> That would be boring :)
<clivejo> but you type it so well, why do you need your desktop in Polish?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I'm just local patriot :d
 * clivejo feels lost without PIM
<clivejo> I wanted to add a reminder to start kde-l10n tomorrow morning when internet is less busy and cant create a To-do item
<acheron_uk> clivejo: look at what sorry?
<acheron_uk> ummm. already done then?
<clivejo> yeah I pushed something
<clivejo> not sure if it will fix it!
<clivejo> was wearing my OSM hat there!
<acheron_uk> seems to have built at least
<clivejo> got some missing files :)
<acheron_uk> still? or you mean all fixed?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261635560/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.krdc_4%3A16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> unsure where to put those .h files#
<acheron_uk> meant to go though those packaging notes and other stuff today, as somehow it never quite happened
<clivejo> they are already out of date due to our Debian to Launchpad move
<acheron_uk> yeah, I gathered
<acheron_uk> .h files listed as missing? 
<clivejo> they are files being built, but not installed anywhere
<acheron_uk> so I see. 
<clivejo> I dont understand why -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkrdccore.so is listed
<clivejo> thats listed in not-installed
<acheron_uk> think I'll need to read up on installing files and library symlinks before I can really comment on that.
<acheron_uk> really only learnt so far what I've needed to do some specific things, and so have some glaring gaps
<clivejo> I thought that the not-installed file used a different format
<clivejo> ie ./usr/lib/*/libkrdccore.so
 * acheron_uk shrugs
<clivejo> oh well, Ill try that and see
<clivejo> I kinda wish KCI wouldnt build a project if and upstream package failed
<acheron_uk> hopefully I can get stuck into some docs/guides tomorrow.
<acheron_uk> that reminds me, suppose I better un-ignore the kubuntu-ci messages
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> or join its channel if they annoy you
<clivejo> #kubuntu-ci
<clivejo> I dont mind them here, gives me the chance to notice things
<acheron_uk> ah yes I saw that the other day
<clivejo> hopefully we will get on top of it and it wil become a useful tool again#
<acheron_uk> I miss the old project neon
<clivejo> I wasnt here for it
<acheron_uk> that was nice being able to have a separate neon install and session co-installed with the normal plasma
<clivejo> I can see how a working CI system would help with dev
<acheron_uk> well, I wasn't 'here' here, but I insalled it and used it occasionally when I was curious
<clivejo> I like new software
<clivejo> but my main reason for learning how to package was to try and help package Kolab on Ubuntu!
<acheron_uk> I couldn't stick with the LTS release until it expired lol
<clivejo> but I kinda got side tracked
<acheron_uk> !info kolab
<ubottu> Package kolab does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> indeed
<acheron_uk> ok. not what I thought it was then obviously
<clivejo> but it should be there!
<clivejo> it like an open source M$ Exchange
<acheron_uk> a lot of things should to be honest
<clivejo> Kolab and KDE PIM are supposed to be working together to bring it to the desktop
<clivejo> but its so fickle!
<clivejo> o/ sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Yay clivejo
<sick_rimmit> Hi there
<sick_rimmit> valorie: ping
<acheron_uk> I would like some more up to date debian science stuff, but doubt that will ever happen
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: did you get my message earlier?
<clivejo> debian science suff?
<clivejo> stuff
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: No sorry
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: do you need any help preparing for the Dojo?
<sick_rimmit> I definetly need help doing it
<clivejo> may I see the slides?
<sick_rimmit> Mostly someone on hand to field questions, and correct me
<sick_rimmit> Sure hang on
<sick_rimmit> let me look em out
<acheron_uk> clivejo: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianScience/Physics a lot of that not even close to being up to date 
<clivejo> are they in Ubuntu?
<clivejo> just out0dated?
<sick_rimmit> Right got em
<acheron_uk> a lot, but same out of dateness
<sick_rimmit> they are on Google Docs
<clivejo> you should apply to maintain them
<acheron_uk> dojo = 7pm UK time?
<clivejo> find the project in Launchpad, open a bug to Update and take ownership of the bug, upload the new version to your PPA and find a sponsorer to upload to the archive
<acheron_uk> maybe one day. step at a time and all that....
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> baby steps :)
<clivejo> you seem to have a good understanding on how packaging works
<acheron_uk> the parts of it I've tinkered with.
<clivejo> if debian is up to date, just sync their packaging
<acheron_uk> as said, there are some big black holes though. 
<clivejo> but Debian can be slow in certain areas too
<acheron_uk> actually, probably more holes than anything
<acheron_uk> yesp, debian is snail pace in some areas
<acheron_uk> been a while since I looked where their plasma has got to actually
<clivejo> they actually doing well on that
<acheron_uk> and looks like my sid VM has been zapped in a clearout, so no updating that to see
<clivejo> Maxy is working away on it
<acheron_uk> good :)
<clivejo> ok, krdc is totally ignoring the not-installed file
<acheron_uk> that's the sort of thing I'm not sure on. do you go with what works sayign what the hell? or do you try to resolve anyway?
<acheron_uk> so far I've just done things for myself, and working is fine, slightly bodged and/or with a few errors or not. 
<clivejo> I was taught to use prefix of ./ in the not-installed file
<clivejo> but it didnt have that originally so I just used what was there
<clivejo> Ive added the prefix now see it that work :/
<clivejo> trail and error
<acheron_uk> sometimes the only way. 
<clivejo> Maxy removed the prefixes in this commit - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/krdc.git/commit/?id=c57792680ff47f3cf97840bed1ce370fd6686122
<acheron_uk> well, as quick a way as any anyway
<clivejo> not sure why
<clivejo> I wonder is it a new Debian thing
<clivejo> acheron_uk: if you can spot why some of those KCI builds are failing and want to fix them, just paste the git diff
<clivejo> unstable is using the kubuntu_unstable branch in LP
<clivejo> a lot of them are LP acting up
<clivejo> and causing a chain reaction
<acheron_uk> lovely. squinting at buildlogs playing 'spot the failure'
<acheron_uk> that looks frustrating on KCI
<clivejo> its hard on the eyes!
<clivejo> there is actually a tool in KCI for parsing the logs
<acheron_uk> just as well
<clivejo> see down the left menu there is a link "Parsed Console Output"
<clivejo> that can usually tell you what happened
<clivejo> also a project can fail if one of the two builds fail (ie i386 fails, but amd64 is successful)
<acheron_uk> ah, so for breeze for e.g. was a couple of unpackaged files again?
<clivejo> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Breeze/BreezeConfig.cmake
<clivejo> -./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Breeze/BreezeConfigVersion.cmake
<acheron_uk> yep
<clivejo> do you want to fix that?
<acheron_uk> If you can go through how
<clivejo> sure
<clivejo> first how do you think 
<acheron_uk> well, presumably need to know if they want to be installed or ignored?
<valorie> hmmm, I missed rick
<acheron_uk> add to https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze/tree/debian/breeze.install?h=kubuntu_unstable
<valorie> nice to see more and more green
<acheron_uk> clivejo: or perhaps not.
<clivejo> hummm Im not sure myself!
<clivejo> part of me wants to put them in a -dev package
<acheron_uk> makes me feel better
<acheron_uk> there is no breeze dev package. nor has there been or needs to be as far as I know
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=breeze.git&a=commit&h=1a38234564fcf30625c22d719c706236e97b2e62
<acheron_uk> ah
<clivejo> so they need to be installed
<clivejo> I guess pop them into breeze.install
<clivejo> do you know about the wrap-and-sort tool?
<acheron_uk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=breeze.git&a=commit&h=7996fb97d314f64115b2d712bb93e83988ac99f8
<acheron_uk> not convinced that needs to be installed?
<acheron_uk> wrap-and-sort = nope
<clivejo> apt install devscripts
<clivejo> its a handy tool for sorting install files so you dont have to sort them manually
<clivejo> they need to be installed
<clivejo> the issue is where
<clivejo> usually these things go in a -dev package
<clivejo> and then other packages depend on breeze-dev package in the control file
<clivejo> but Id need yofel's help on that
<acheron_uk> not convinced, but could be wrong
<clivejo> for example, cmake files are provided by this package !info libkf5declarative-dev
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/libkf5declarative-dev/filelist
<clivejo> !info libkf5declarative-dev
<ubottu> libkf5declarative-dev (source: kdeclarative): development files for kdeclarative. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 18 kB, installed size 131 kB
<clivejo> thats what makes me think they should be in a -dev package
<acheron_uk> yes, they should. 
<clivejo> Im asking for advice in Debian IRC
<acheron_uk> just had a peek in the neon archives, and they have a -dev package for builds done after those files were added
<clivejo> acheron_uk: have you a link?
<valorie> it's the Debian Way
<acheron_uk> http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable/pool/main/b/breeze/?C=M;O=A
<acheron_uk> http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/breeze.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=9d38004f2eba3b7dd5a5fac5fe2f86240c4cdb43
<clivejo> acheron_uk: Debian agree too
<clivejo> needs a new package breeze-dev
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> so you need to define the package in the control file and then tell it the files it needs to install into that new package
<acheron_uk> wasn't convinced had suddenly sprung a dev package, but obviously it has
<acheron_uk> should be simple(ish) for that 
<clivejo> well this is how things evolve !
<clivejo> when you start to see other packages looking for BreezeConfig.cmake, you'll know what provides it :)
<acheron_uk> indeed
<acheron_uk> also handy to know, as breeze is a package I sometimes hack and rebuild
<clivejo> what do you hack in it?
<clivejo> so you need to make the changes to kubuntu_unstable from LP
<acheron_uk> more compact kwin decoration - getting rid of the annoying colour line separator on the deco when using different colours
<clivejo> acheron_uk: basically this commit - http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/breeze.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=9d38004f2eba3b7dd5a5fac5fe2f86240c4cdb43
<clivejo> but add a changelog entry
<clivejo> saying what you have done and why
<acheron_uk> that seems straightforward
<clivejo> how are you getting on?
<acheron_uk> in what sense? can't actually do anything as have no access
<clivejo> if you make the changes and send me the git diff Ill commit it for you
<acheron_uk> OK. I'll do that
<clivejo> it you install pastebinit you can just type "git diff | pastebinit"
<clivejo> it will generate a URL you can copy and paste to me
<acheron_uk> just a sec then
<clivejo> :)
<acheron_uk> if I can remeber how to add a file in git
<clivejo> I use a tool called git gui
 * clivejo has a terrible memory for commands
<clivejo> I can stage files to commit, commit and push all from that UI
<clivejo> its nice to see what you are actually changing, in pretty colours!
<acheron_uk> hmm. empty diff. 
<clivejo> did you commit?
<acheron_uk> should I have done
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> git diff shows changes from the last commit
<acheron_uk> oh, well I did
<clivejo> Revert the commit "git reset HEAD~"
<clivejo> and see if "git diff" has output 
<acheron_uk> had to backtrack. how to make sure the new breeze-dev.in is included in the diff?
<clivejo> dont add the files
<clivejo> just do a git diff
<clivejo> so git checkout kubuntu_unstable, edit the files and do a git diff
<acheron_uk> in  that case http://paste.ubuntu.com/16696652/
<clivejo> you are missing the new file breeze-dev.install and your changelog entry
<acheron_uk> that's what I meant
<acheron_uk> presumably the new file is not tracked
<clivejo> did you add it?
<acheron_uk> no, you said not to
<clivejo> humm I dunno
<clivejo> can you just copy and paste your changelog entry?
<acheron_uk> which changelog? 
<clivejo> for your changes
<acheron_uk> all I have ins breeze-dev.install added and control modified
<clivejo> did you write a new changelog entry?
<acheron_uk> no. thought you justs wanted the diff on the 2 files
<acheron_uk> think it's a bit late foe me and this lol
<clivejo> no prob
<clivejo> what I was trying to ask for was the entire commit for the package
<clivejo> so I could just push it
<clivejo> what would you write for the changelog entry
<acheron_uk> so would add to 1st entry on https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> what Im trying to point out is that the changelog in kubuntu_unstable is released
<clivejo> once we release to the archive, you shouldnt change it
<clivejo> so we need to make an UNRELEASED entry
<clivejo> can you give me a description for this?
<clivejo> in your own words :)
<acheron_uk> um
<clivejo> sorry, am I being evil
<valorie> ha, finally the truth!
<valorie> <3
<acheron_uk> oddly, I can cope with complicated physics, but this hurts my head
<clivejo> LOL yofel is way worse!
<clivejo> he links to pages and pages of Debian instructions!
<clivejo> great for sending you to sleep
<acheron_uk> if I was doing it for myself I would put "add new dev package for cmake config files"
<acheron_uk> seriously need to re-read up on git as well.
<clivejo> acheron_uk: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/breeze/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=32ca10e4c4415c4cde5ded920c2eddd4e4374cd5
<acheron_uk> what I would have like to have done if git had cooperated ;)
<clivejo> I know, and its getting late here so I understand when things dont go according to plan
<clivejo> did you look at git gui ?
<acheron_uk> yes, not exactly intuitive
<acheron_uk> not a great fan of git to be honest, even with a gui
<clivejo> it takes a while to get used to
<clivejo> but it is a useful tool for this kind of work
<acheron_uk> I'll work it out tomorrow when I have more patience for it. Bound to be something obvious to add that to the diff
<acheron_uk> OK. Night I think. Thanks for being patient
<clivejo> no problem
<claydoh> valorie:  I see xen is back to his usual actions, in the  mailing list. This sort of drawn out response that soon esclates to messages such as the one he sent to the irc mailing list  is what caused him to be banned from kubuntuforums
<valorie> right, I'm planning to mod him on kub-devel
<acheron_uk> 'git add' and 'git diff --staged' maybe 
<claydoh> heh was thinking the same thing once I got home from work
<acheron_uk> as soon as I say night I think of something
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> wait until you start dreaming about it!
 * acheron_uk shrinks back in horror
<clivejo> ouppss
<clivejo> shouldnt have told you that!
<clivejo> scare you off
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-26
<acheron_uk> if I limber up on my git skills before the dojo, I may not have nightmares ;)
<clivejo> I dont think the Dojo will get to git stage to be honest
<clivejo> are you coming along?
<acheron_uk> think I better. just to be on safe side
<clivejo> it be great to have you there, your LP setup is still fresh in your head!
<acheron_uk> I figured that would be a fair bit of it.
<clivejo> I cant even remember setting mine up
<acheron_uk> enigimail being grumpy with my new gpg key was the only problematic bit
<clivejo> I really need to look into fixing these mergers Im being blamed fro breaking
<acheron_uk> NOT even going there
<clivejo> eak 01:06 I should get some sleep!
<acheron_uk> ditto
<clivejo> good night all
<acheron_uk> a very final good night I think
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<rbn64> hello all
<rbn64> I have a problem installing a packet from kubuntu-backports and I'd like to warn and help about it. It is kde-l10n-ca. How should I proceed?
<acheron_uk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1584766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584766 in Kubuntu PPA "Collision of files from packages libkf5i18n-data and kde-l10n-ca" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> rbn64: not quite on-topic for the channel, but what is your error message?
<rbn64> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-ca_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack)
<rbn64> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/ca/LC_SCRIPTS/ki18n5/ki18n5.js', which is also in package libkf5i18n-data 5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<acheron_uk> same as the bug I just posted then
<valorie> ah, that's a bit too complicated for me, rbn64
<valorie> so you filed that BR?
<valorie> oops, I should go to bed
<rbn64> Yes, I see this bug is about this error. No, I didm't fill that bug.
<valorie> ok, please add your input and mark that you are also affected
<valorie> thanks for finding that, acheron_uk
 * valorie heads to sleep
<rbn64> Thank you, I'm going to add it.
<acheron_uk> you can cd to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and do a 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i kde-l10n-ca_15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb'
<acheron_uk> that will force the file to overwrite for a temp fix your end allowing you to install it
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> clivejo expired from team
<clivejo> acheron_uk: if you want to fix any of those KCI failed builds, post a pastebin of the git diff and some one of us will check it and commit it 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> clivejo: http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2016/05/akonadi-for-e-mail-needs-to-die.html
<clivejo> soee: yeah I seen that last night
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> how's it going today, clivejo?
<clivejo> wet
<BluesKaj> yeah, same
<clivejo> but I got my ears lowered and had lunch in town with some family
<BluesKaj> nice  ;-0
<clivejo> and the weather is to improve after today, so cant complain
<BluesKaj> oops,  i meant  :-)
<BluesKaj> much needed rain here....forest fires flaring up N of us 
<BluesKaj> think it's gonna be a smokey summer
<clivejo> smokey?
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<BluesKaj> it's a joke, smokey the bear 
<clivejo> I dont get it :/
<BluesKaj> the US forest service has a cartoon character called smokey the bear dressed like a firefighter 
<clivejo> oh
 * clivejo is Irish
<clivejo> no bears in the woods/forests here
<BluesKaj> but it's kind of a joke in Canada 
<clivejo> just fairies and wee the wee folk
<BluesKaj> hehe'
<BluesKaj> and if you see one , it's supposed to bring luck . right?
<mamarley> "Only you can prevent forest fires."
<clivejo> depends which one you see
<clivejo> you dont want to hear or see the Banshee
<soee> any idea how to get rid of some audio noice/crackle when recording with simplescreenrecorder ?
<acheron_uk> clivejo: maybe, though the amount of those failures is scary. I'll certainly have more time next week if not
<clivejo> a lot of them are silly LP errors
<clivejo> failing on missing build deps then LP taking forever to publish
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<clivejo> mamarley: are you coming to the Dojo?
<mamarley> clivejo: What's that?
<clivejo> getting started with packaging and helping out in Kubuntu
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/
<clivejo> starting in about an hour
<pekkari> clivejo: I'd be interested in joining, can you let me know how?
<mamarley> clivejo: Sorry, I am at work. :(
<clivejo> we will be using the Big Blue Button  - http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
 * soee thinks it is impossible to record clear sound :<
<clivejo> Rick will be doing presenter and so fore
<pekkari> clivejo: fine thanks!
<pekkari> clivejo: seems it requires a password, if it's not a problem to share it later it will be great
<clivejo> password it just "welcome"
<acheron_uk> presumably it works fine with NPAPI flash in Firefox?
<clivejo> Ive had problems with sound in FF
<clivejo> I use chrome 
<acheron_uk> may use that then. not a problem
<pekkari> clivejo: fancy pass, but hey, thanks!
<BluesKaj> clivejo, the freshplayer/pepperflash -plugin doesn't work in FF so i switched to chrome which has the proper version, some sites that use html5 work fine on FF tho
<clivejo> FF works, but I have issues with the sound in BBB
<clivejo> chrome just seems to handle it better
<BluesKaj> BBB?
<clivejo> Big Blue Button
<BluesKaj> oh
<acheron_uk> their demo video uses chrome, so seems obvious choice
<BluesKaj> FF flash plugin is outdated , it's been a problem for awhile now
<mamarley> I call it "Adobe Crash" sometimes.
<acheron_uk> sooner it's gone for good the better
<DarinMiller> trying to join the Ninja training BBB room.   Is the pwd user specific?
<clivejo> password is just welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello Friends 😃
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm back from work
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Going to get set up for DoJo
<pekkari> seems I'm having troubles with the audio too
<pekkari> nevermind, no problem
<acheron_uk> Can hear OK. I've no microphone or webcam so that is a none issue here
<jimarvan> hello here! :)
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> how are you guys?
<clivejo> good, thanks you?
<jimarvan> good looking forward for the dojo :D
<clivejo> jimarvan: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/ password is welcome
<jimarvan> omw
<jimarvan> trying to install flashplugin for chromium
<BluesKaj> jimarvan, use chrome instead , you'll have more luck
<jimarvan> haha ye i see that
<jimarvan> no worries i will use firefox for now
<acheron_uk> not sure. I long ago just gave up and started using the full chrome
<jimarvan> and I will try later to fix chromium
<jimarvan> ;)
<BluesKaj> FF is worse , it's flashplugin is old and doesn't work on a lot of flash using sites
<acheron_uk> it works on what I need to be honest, which is not much nowadays
<nairwolf> Hi, how it's possible to follow this course ? https://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/ 
<nairwolf> I need a password apparently
<clivejo> welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Just rebooting, sorry for the delay
<clivejo> the password is welcome
<nairwolf> oh, ok, thank you ;)
<nairwolf> firstly, I thought courses was at #kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think I'll be about 5 minutes, please apologise on my behalf, I'll be there just as soon as I can
<jimarvan> awesome guys 
<acheron_uk> that was useful to get acquainted with a few people :)
<valorie> boo, missed the dojo
<valorie> is it recorded somewhere?
<clivejo> yes, but needs editing
<acheron_uk> technical probs mean didn't get that far on the actual set-up packaging side
<valorie> a little bit is better than nothin'
<clivejo> hopefully get the bugs ironed out and get on to some real hardcore packaging :)
<acheron_uk> hopefully I can find some time to get stuck into the docs
<clivejo> acheron_uk: just be mindful that the docs are a _little_ outdated
<soee> this all should be much easier
<acheron_uk> I really mean some of the more generic packaging docs. I know the kubuntu specific stuff is not all up to date
<clivejo> yeah, we need a big blue packaging button
<clivejo> saying "Click me"
<clivejo> and come back an hour later to everything packaged and ready to install via the archive
 * acheron_uk wonders at such a pipe dream
<valorie> I wouldn't like that
<valorie> I want to know how everything is constructed
<valorie> the fun of lego is figuring out what you want, and building that
<acheron_uk> exactly. black boxes have their uses, but I end up prying the lid off
<jimarvan> back
<jimarvan> big blue packing button :D 
<clivejo> acheron_uk: ^^
<clivejo> its now unstable!!
<soee> uhm
<soee> KDE has no official desktop recording app :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep OBS is great though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then use kdenlive to edit
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :)
<soee> OBS ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Open broadcast software
<soee> btw. ahoneybun there was a patch for Tomb Raider released today thay might fix some performance issues for you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It has a Linux version
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Really?
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/tomb-raider-2013-1-1-1-patch-released-for-linux-and-steamos-with-improvements-504531.shtml
<ahoneybun> that might help
<ahoneybun> optimizations is the word I'm looking for
<ahoneybun> since I have better hardware
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> I switched to NVIDIA and going to update then testr
<ahoneybun> *test
<ahoneybun> soee someone has a GTX 970 and still says it is disappointing
<soee> :(
<ahoneybun> that should blow that game out of the water
<soee> but GF 1080 :D
<soee> *buy
<ahoneybun> it would run GTA5 fine
<ahoneybun> soee that thing costs more then my idea build lol
<soee> i knnow
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> trying it out now
<soee> i think we cant expect pretty nice performance on linux atm
<soee> maybe if they would use Vulcan
<soee> but still i doubt
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> still not amazing here
<soee> :/
<ahoneybun> runs nothing like on Win
<ahoneybun> and this has better CPU and GPU
<acheron_uk> clivejo: Unstable = better but no cigar?
<clivejo> acheron_uk: still problems
<acheron_uk> From the KF5Wayland warning in the console output, I presume this from the buildlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/16720097/
<acheron_uk> ie.e needs the -dev package pulled in
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> do you know what package?
<acheron_uk> apt-file find KF5WaylandConfig.cmake
<acheron_uk> kwayland-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5Wayland/KF5WaylandConfig.cmake
<acheron_uk> locally here anyway, so kwayland-dev assuming the same for the repo it can pull that from
<clivejo> Hint: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Use the second section "Search the contents of packages" put in the filename and check the "packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword " and search 
<acheron_uk> so add as build dep I presume
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> you could have problems if you havent the package installed locally
<acheron_uk> I've run afpt-file update, so it's downloads the file lists, even for packages not installed locally
<clivejo> this might actually build new files!
<clivejo> ah cool
<acheron_uk> but, yes, some source don't have those lists so a local search has limits
<acheron_uk> suppose it might. grr...
<clivejo> acheron_uk: ^^^  Congrats!
<valorie> weeeeee
<soee> ~.~
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> here we go
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-27
<yofel> clivejo: o/
<acheron_uk> clivejo: great :)
<acheron_uk> on plasma-desktop, seems this is no longer needed as applied upstream https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/tree/debian/patches/upstream_include_cmath_c++_fix.diff?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> acheron_uk: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=46651e7289f4f20c964d2fd4d81a8ef85c6bba45
 * clivejo notices his git commits are still aol.com
 * clivejo face palms
<acheron_uk> cool the patch, not your old addy
<acheron_uk> they've also pushed that change to 5.6 branch it seems
<clivejo> yeah, but old patches prevent source being built
<clivejo> which is why KCI is throwing a hissy fit over it!
<acheron_uk> yeah, I get that
<jimarvan> saluti
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi friends 😃
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Hi Rick
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> o/
<jimarvan> Hey :)
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<clivejo> yuppeeeee
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> acheron_uk: can you see why - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/ - is failing?
<clivejo> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Hey
<clivejo> is Jon about today?
<clivejo> all the servers seem to be down
<clivejo> qa.kubuntu.co.uk, *.neon.kde.org/
<clivejo> etc
<clivejo> can anyone explain to me why libkrdccore.so is still in list-missing - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261645850/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.krdc_4%3A16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa7_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> when I have it in not-installed - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krdc/tree/debian/not-installed?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<shadeslayer> clivejo: dunno, haven't seen him around
<shadeslayer> clivejo: though we know about the servers
<clivejo> shadeslayer: any idea whats wrong?
<shadeslayer> nope, I don't maintain that infra
<shadeslayer> and I don't have access to it
<acheron_uk> clivejo: this failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/16733054/
<acheron_uk> maybe
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> do you know why its complaining about that?
<acheron_uk> I need to read up on packaging, but surely that shouldn't be in the libkf5pimtextedit5.install file?
<clivejo> acheron_uk: yes, take a look at the install file in git
<acheron_uk> I did https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kpimtextedit/tree/debian/libkf5pimtextedit5.install?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> do you see anything strange?
<acheron_uk> I thought that shoudl just be files rather than the '<<<<<<< HEAD' and other stuff in there
<clivejo> lines 3,5 and 6
<clivejo> yup
<acheron_uk> yes
<clivejo> thats called a merge marker
<clivejo> basically someone merged two branches
<acheron_uk> figured it was something like that which had snuck in
<clivejo> and there was a conflict, but didnt resolve it
<sitter> how did that get past CI? there's a test for this. or there was one anyway
<clivejo> sitter: no idea, maybe got knocked out with the move to LP?
<clivejo> sitter: would you have time some day to teach me how KCI works, under the hood?
<acheron_uk> clivejo: ah. you already knew. sorry. not too long back from a nice extended Friday bank holiday weekend pub lunch, so not 100% with it
<clivejo> acheron_uk: yes, but I wanted you to know :)
<acheron_uk> yeah I get that now a brain cell has fired up
<clivejo> can you resolve the conflict?
<sitter> clivejo: literally too complicated. you'd best poke and prod it and ask if questions arise you can't figure out
<soee_> http://famillemontel.org/index.php/2016/05/27/answer-about-akonadi-for-e-mail-needs-to-die-blog/
<clivejo> I dont want to break it
<acheron_uk> not even gone near merges yet, so not sure
<clivejo> well one branch is trying to install a file called kpimtexteditwidgets.so and the other isnt
<clivejo> which one is right
<clivejo> HEAD or kubuntu_stable
<clivejo> if you look back at the buildlog, you can see the files the build is installing
<acheron_uk> I'll have to come back to this in a little bit. sorry. 
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> just trying to make you think about it :)
<clivejo> sitter: I dont have access to the git where the KCI code is kept?
<clivejo> Im not a kubuntu-dev
<clivejo> how can I play with it?
<sitter> clivejo: become a kubuntu-dev
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> sitter: do you have access to scaleway to see why the servers are down?
<sitter> nope
<sitter> clivejo: which server?
<clivejo> http://packaging.neon.kde.org, qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ etc
<sitter> we'll have to wait for jon
<clivejo> all the ones at Scalewat
<sitter> I'd guess out of disk
<shadeslayer> packaging.neon is hosted on scaleway?
<sitter> for reasons beyond my apprehension this isn't a sponsored server, so I am not monitoring it
<clivejo> its pointing to 27-246-47-212.rev.cloud.scaleway.com
<sitter> shadeslayer: it's weegie
<clivejo> is it a git server too?>
<shadeslayer> xD
<sitter> clivejo: it's numerous things. of which more than half make me uneasy
<clivejo> you get uneasy?
<sitter> often. in particular when data integrity is at risk!
<yofel> the only thing on weegie that made me uneasy was that it was running 'vivid'
<yofel> which was also annoying, but as Jon is the only one with control panel access he should be upgrading that
<yofel> (which he said he was planning to do a while ago...)
<yofel> also, my ISP broke my internet at home 2 days ago and still hasn't fixed it, so I will again just do nothing this weekend
<yofel> bbl (maybe)
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> poor yofel
<acheron_uk> clivejo: presumably as kpimtexteditwidgets.so is being built, then should be resolved in favour of the branch with that in?
<acheron_uk> unstable as far as I can see
<genii> xenial?
<genii> oh, unstable 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheron_uk if you have time and want to, you could fix it and post the git diff
<acheron_uk> as is correct in the actual files, I would assume that is just removal of the markers then?
<acheron_uk> i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16740685/
<acheron_uk> or not that simple?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think there are other files with same problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And you should also make a quick note in the changelog
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Ping hi hun, you about ?
<acheron_uk> clivejo: I see no other merge conflict markers, unless you simply mean something built and not in the install file at all 
<valorie> hi sick_rimmit
<valorie> sorry I couldn't make it to the dojo
<sick_rimmit> Hey there :-D
<sick_rimmit> No worries
<valorie> I'm hoping you have a video somewhere!
<sick_rimmit> Could you proof, and edit and article for the website for me please ?
<valorie> yes
<sick_rimmit> It's already drafted, Kubuntu Party 4 The Gathering of the Halflings
<sick_rimmit> Just needs, grammar, spelling etc...
<sick_rimmit> and then it can be published
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<sick_rimmit> I'm on hols for a week from tomorrow, so I wn't get the DoJo review writtten up until I return
<valorie> oooo, have fun!
<valorie> sick_rimmit: not seeing it?
<sick_rimmit> Oh let me have a look 
<sick_rimmit> 2 mins
<valorie> there it is, sorry
<valorie> need coffee!
<sick_rimmit> Ah perfect
 * genii hears the coffee call, and gets valorie a large mug of the Death Wish coffee, just the right temperature for sipping
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> ty
<clivejo> o/ valorie
<genii> valorie: Anytime :)
 * valorie has cold brew made from locally roasted beans
<clivejo> cold brew?
<sick_rimmit> Ah it's some funny notion some folks have.. 
 * clivejo wonders if its anything like the home brew his neighbour makes
<sick_rimmit> Can't say I get it myself
<valorie> gosh, isn't there an easy way to link to a local time given a UTC time & date?
<valorie> grrrr
<sick_rimmit> Brew === HOT!!!
<sick_rimmit> Oh boy... don't talk to me about Date Time
<sick_rimmit> It blows my mind
 * sick_rimmit tries mostly to run his life UTC
<sick_rimmit> even do on the fly conversion to BST / GMT
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2013/09/coffee-and-doctorow.html
<sick_rimmit> Then twice a year they change it
<clivejo> thats not very difficult!
<sick_rimmit> valorie: LOL
<sick_rimmit> See what you did there
<valorie> sick_rimmit: someone has a service that when you click it, converts to local time
<valorie> I thought it was timeanddate.com
<valorie> not finding it though
<sick_rimmit> Dojo was good, we signed up 6 new Yellow Belts
<yofel> yay, my ISP did... something. I got fixed from "no connection at all" to "connection with consistent 30% packet loss" - that's progress... I guess
<sick_rimmit> Although I blew it with loads of Tech Troubles
<sick_rimmit> But I will fix that
<sick_rimmit> yofel: It is progress that's for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> And I thought Internet here in Poland sucks :)
<acheron_uk> clivejo: something like that then http://paste.ubuntu.com/16744055/
<yofel> this is called "Modern Internet" - like VoIP and stuff. But I guess I just have bad luck since they switched me
<clivejo> acheron_uk: looks good
<clivejo> I pulled it a few minutes ago
<clivejo> pushed
 * clivejo is getting confused
<acheron_uk> oh, so you did
<clivejo> Im drawing a river on OSM
<acheron_uk> good good :)
<acheron_uk> maps?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> I’m a bit obsessed !
<acheron_uk> handy to know where rivers are
<acheron_uk> saves accidents
<clivejo> true
<clivejo> this one a bridge fell into it!
<acheron_uk> a few did that in recent years in the UK with the flooding
<valorie> sick_rimmit: publish?
<sick_rimmit> valorie: Yes please :-D
<valorie> I found the link, and it works for me
<valorie> done
<valorie> please test
<sick_rimmit> Roger
<sick_rimmit> Hey brilliant
<sick_rimmit> That reads really well, with the exitment building as you read
<sick_rimmit> Thanks valorie
<sick_rimmit> :-D
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to give me a crash course on KCI some day?
<clivejo> there are a number of new packages need added to it
<yofel> I fear you have to ask scarlett that. I know none of the CLI commands that are required
<clivejo> do you have access to the code?
<BluesKaj> heh, I like your pun clivejo , ..crash course
<yofel> the CI tooling in use is the one from her github account I believe
<yofel> but let me do something else as we're talking about CI
<clivejo> could we not keep it on LP?
<BluesKaj> well that's all she wrote .....
<yofel> I guess we could. The bluesystems code was on GH, so forking it was easiest..
<clivejo> all who wrote?
<yofel> you're a CI admin now
<clivejo> I am?
<yofel> at least jenkins UI wise
<valorie> use your power wisely
<valorie> :-)
<yofel> ^
<clivejo> to take over the world
 * clivejo evil laughs
<yofel> as long as I get some minister post, go ahead :P
<valorie> to reeeeealy take over the world, ya gotta apply for Kubuntu Devel!
<clivejo> valorie you are sounding like sitter
<valorie> sgclark, yofel and sitter have all told you to do it, so......
<valorie> I just want to watch you squirm in the meeting
<clivejo> LOL since when have I done what Im told!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> totally selfish on my part
<clivejo> yeah, I think thats what sitter wants too
<valorie> of course!
<clivejo> ask me hard questions and watch me sweat
<clivejo> so mean!
<sick_rimmit> It would be really good to celebrate clivejo becoming a devel in the Dojo.
<valorie> which is why we love him
<valorie> and you
<sick_rimmit> It may sound cheesy, but it would really inspire others :-D
<clivejo> I want a real party
<sick_rimmit> Then my friend..
<sick_rimmit> You came to the right place :-D
<sick_rimmit> That sourt of thing I can fix
<clivejo> maybe next year
<clivejo> if Phil goes for his MOTU
<clivejo> LOL that’s such a flattering screen grab of Marios!
<clivejo> can you take the hyperlink off the picture, its linking to the back end
<sick_rimmit> hehe
<sick_rimmit> Sure let me look at that
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: could you check it again, should be fixed
<clivejo> could you link it to the high res version?
<sick_rimmit> Nope, I don't have a hi-res version
<sick_rimmit> Ah hangon...
<sick_rimmit> sorry my bad I misunderstood
<sick_rimmit> let me look
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha
<sick_rimmit> Try that
<clivejo> thats better :)
<sick_rimmit> :-)
<sick_rimmit> nice!
<valorie> clivejo, yofel -- I see from the ML that clay has kmymoney packaged in his PPA
<valorie> any reason we can't release that?
<clivejo> I dont have the upload rights to release anything
<valorie> can you check it over or so?
<clivejo> open a bug on the main package to get it upgraded
<clivejo> and link to it packaged in the PPA
<yofel> tomorrow maybe
<yofel> I won't be able to upload it either though
<yofel> so far that's a debian maintained thing
<valorie> claydoh: ^^^
<valorie> I wonder how many other applications are already packaged in PPAs
<clivejo> probably a lot
<clivejo> people dont know how to get them into the archive
<clivejo> so just stick them in a PPA
<claydoh> hey ho valorie Normally, Kmymoney in Debian has been up-to-date when it is imported into Ubuntu so my ppa was more for uppdating it post-release when Kmymoney devs released a new version. So of course after all these years it went right over my head that debian have not updated it as usual. 
<valorie> ah, ok
<clivejo> wow
<claydoh> so I never thought about updating it for Ubuntu release until you mentioned it
<clivejo> I must be a mind reader
<valorie> at some point we should perhaps take a look around at all those applications in PPAs and suck them into the archive if they are fit/necessary
<valorie> instead of re-doing all that work
<sgclark> yeah I don't believe any of us can upload that
<sgclark> try to ask shadeslayer nicely after you have checked the package
<claydoh> the hard part is finding them I think
<valorie> and those people who are packaging that stuff should be hanging out here, helping us with other stuff maybe!
<claydoh> I mean finding what is outdated but  someone packages for in a ppa
<valorie> right
<sgclark> there is also kdenlive packages out there that we should have used as the kdenlive devs themsleves did it. I have no idea why folks would not come here and share..
<claydoh> my brain is frazzled sorry
<clivejo> sgclark: I think I remember when they did come here and asked
<sgclark> ah cool
<sgclark> good to know
<clivejo> decided it was easier to just use a PPA
<claydoh> older dudes should not work in warehouses doing young mens' work, nor should they get engaged :0
<sgclark> ah bummer
<sgclark> why not? older chicks do
<claydoh> actually the latter is a lie, ring shopping is kinda fun if you don't look at prices
<claydoh> we can't handle the stresses yall can we are weaker
<sgclark> oh thought we were talking packaging haha
<claydoh> lol maybe that too
<sgclark> anyway I went from 0 to 2 jobs, I don't know that I will have much time for here :( will try when I can. Life is a bit crazy for me atm.
<valorie> we may need to rebuild kde-spectacle for YY: 
<valorie> $ aptitude why-not libkf5screen6
<valorie> i   libkf5screen-bin Depends libkf5screen7 (>= 4:5.6.3)
<valorie> i A libkf5screen7    Breaks  libkf5screen6
<clivejo> it was rebuilt
<valorie> it got uninstalled and I can't re-install
<clivejo> in staging I think
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I removed staging
<clivejo> yofel did it as far as I can remember
<valorie> should I add it again?
<valorie> and which one
<valorie> for YY
<clivejo> staging-plasma I think its in
<clivejo> but my memory is bad!
<clivejo> valorie: fancy testing apps ?
<valorie> is it still breaking things?
<valorie> I could try with my "old" laptop
<clivejo> I think its stablish
<valorie> so if staging plasma is all good, how come we don't upload the stuff to archive?
 * valorie has been running on staging stuff for weeks with no problems
<valorie> although there were updates last night and I haven't restarted yet
<sgclark> I thought that was one of the last things I did? upload plasma that is
<clivejo> some of it is stuff in proposed
<sgclark> should only be apps left
<clivejo> stuck
<sgclark> ah : /
<clivejo> well all the important bits!
<valorie> I guess we just have to wait on proposed
<valorie> but at least we are on it well in advance this round
<clivejo> why does LP start throwing these errors
<valorie> when shall we have our annual Kubuntu meeting at QtCon this year?
<valorie> I want to figure out schedules so I can request funding
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-28
<acheron_uk> KCI fell off it's perch? I notice even it's channel bot has timed out.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> acheron_uk: looks like its totally dead
<clivejo> starbuck1: is http://kci.pangea.pub offline?
<starbuck1> clivejo: i see, it is reported running normal, but maybe something on the server got stuck
<starbuck1> will reboot
<clivejo> is the www interface responding for you?
 * clivejo cant be sure its not his rubbish internet
<starbuck1> comes up now after boot: http://kci.pangea.pub/
<clivejo> nice one, thanks starbuck1
<clivejo> thats one way to have it quiet for a day!
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<clivejo> hi lordievader
<clivejo> acheron_uk: can you fix this one - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/262024669/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.artikulate_4%3A16.04.1+p16.04+git20160528.0025-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lordievader> Hey clivejo, how are you?
<clivejo> lordievader: Im good thankyou
<clivejo> and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too :D
 * clivejo wonders why he gets a spam email every day from West Elm in brooklyn, ny
<acheron_uk> clivejo: I'll have a look later :)
<clivejo> Ill go ahead and fix it
<clivejo> might as well use this chance to fix stuff when KCI is quite
<clivejo> quiet
<acheron_uk> no probs. I'll look at the log later, decide what I would do, then have a look to see what you actually did
<clivejo> looks like I wont be able to use it
<acheron_uk> clivejo: ok. adding that dep is what I concluded
<acheron_uk> the kicker patch in kubuntu_stable (and merged since into unstable) now causes both to fail on KCI as is already applied upstream 
<acheron_uk> does that get reverted/removed? or does it have to stay somewhere as is still in theory valid for 5.6.4 (e.g backports ppa)?
<acheron_uk> on artikulate, still fails as looks like they switched backends so qtgstreamerbackend.so is no longer being built
<acheron_uk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=artikulate.git&a=commitdiff&h=88df2ed701d5cbf6106adf509c5a26132c51f267&hp=c759fb95a6f6c119872cd84b29a8511531d6db7f
<sitter> maxyz: https://todo.kde.org/?controller=board&action=show&project_id=97
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheron_uk that's why we need branches
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> They track the different archives and ppas
<acheron_uk> yes, I get that
<Niklas__> hey
<acheron_uk> clivejo: but rather defeats the point if it is put into the stable branch to fix 5.6.4 in the ppa, and then that stable branch is merged with stable/unstable, and KCI pulls from both of those resulting in broken builds since it has been patched upstream
<clivejo> stable should be 5.6.4
<clivejo> unstable is git master
<acheron_uk> clivejo: KCI stable is the upstream stable + and changes in their git that will be the next stable point release, yes? 
 * jimarvan waves
<clivejo> acheron_uk: sounds right
<clivejo> what was the package needs the patches removed?
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<acheron_uk> clivejo: ah. I think I was getting the 2 patches you applied for me mixed up. they have such similar messages when just looking at the log, I thought the 1st had been applied in both when it really wasn't
<clivejo> if and when the patch is applied upstream, it needs to be removed from unstable for it to build properly
<acheron_uk> yep
<acheron_uk> that fact was never unclear
<clivejo> KCI is to try and give us a head start with upcoming changes
<clivejo> so we can package them as the changed happen
<clivejo> but its like a stack of cards
<clivejo> if something breaks low down, the whole lot comes tumbling down!
<acheron_uk> yes, I realised that from the start. all filters down in the end meaning if you keep on top of that, your eventual job packaging for the real distro/paas will be much easier
<acheron_uk> ha. I like the pack of cards comparison
<clivejo> and then LP issues dont help either
<acheron_uk> not sure, but looked from the logs the LP went AWOL for a short time in the wee hours last night
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> kio seems to be looking for the packaging on debian - git.debian.org:/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio
<acheron_uk> xenial_stable_plasma-desktop was failing on 'upstream_include_cmath_c++_fix.diff' http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/65/console
<acheron_uk> 'Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Skipping patch.'
<acheron_uk> and similarly xenial_stable_plasma-desktop if failing on 'upstream_fix_kicker_recent_documents.diff' as that is upstream
<acheron_uk> it was those 2 I was getting mixed up earlier, switching between multiple browser tabs
<acheron_uk> ^^^ I mean UNsnable on the 2nd of those FFS. lol
<acheron_uk> or even *UNstable
<acheron_uk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/141/console 
<acheron_uk> also I don't get the logic of this merge https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=59ebd3a35fc8d2f56dea7758325bfcc79d6989de
<acheron_uk> as it took that patch into unstable where it wasn't needed and would conflict
<sitter> it doesn't know that
<acheron_uk> I gathered now
 * acheron_uk should pay more attention to origin of the merge messages
<acheron_uk> at least I can see what has happened and why now
 * acheron_uk hits git with a quantum physics textbook
<acheron_uk> both confusing
<clivejo> I need to learn how to work CI
<acheron_uk> you have access now?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> yofel added me to something
 * clivejo doesnt feel well
<clivejo> there weather feels so heavy and humid
<jimarvan> where? :)
<clivejo> here
<jimarvan> ah
<clivejo> my head feels like its gonna explode
<jimarvan> same here, cant see after 5 meters, too dense fog
<jimarvan> thank god for champions league :P
<clivejo> a good storm would clear the air, but I doubt that as my neighbour is cutting sillage
<acheron_uk> I saw you got added to the kubuntu-kci-gods team whatever that is
<clivejo> yeah, I got an email about that
<acheron_uk> warm/humid here as well, but so far so good
<clivejo> cant seem to hold a train of though
<clivejo> valorie: did you install apps 16.04.1?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I have apps staging enabled on YY, running updates now.  What would you like me to check?
<clivejo> just check it installs and the apps work as expected
<clivejo> Im having issues with korganizer 
<clivejo> and not having any luck finding someone to answer my bug report
<valorie> oh, lemme start up my old laptop
<valorie> got caught up in genealogy.....
<valorie> the mysteries of the past are easier than those of the present, sometimes
<clivejo> I cant settle my head to the past or present
<DarinMiller> korganizer not installed, unmet depends libkf5calendarsupport5  + 6 other pacs.
<clivejo> can you pastebin the output#
<darin> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/ph3utetaw
<clivejo> do you know which of those it is having the problems with
<DarinMiller> how do I check?
<clivejo> see what it says when you try to install each of the ones its complaining about
<clivejo> see if you can whittle it down to one problem package
<darin> trying now...
<valorie> hmmm, this old lappy doesn't want to boot into plasma
<valorie> I haz tty....
<valorie> at least tty6
<valorie> trying again
<valorie> nope, only tty6
<valorie> it doesn't seem to be online
<valorie> not sure how to proceed, actually
<valorie> wire works, at least
<valorie> so I'll finish upgrading, then add back staging-plasma, then try staging-apps or whatever it's actually called
<valorie> yay I have plasma back
<valorie> I think
<valorie> nope, starts but never lets me login
<valorie> just gray
<acheron_uk> I 'll try in a YY VM tomorrow if it'll help
<valorie> now I get tty 1-6
<valorie> no clue what to do next....
<valorie> startx still gray
<DarinMiller> valorie, had same issue the other day.  Packages moved around and I had to install all 3 staging PPA's followed by updates to make everything work.
<DarinMiller> is your network up in your tty?
<valorie> wire is
<valorie> no wifi
<DarinMiller> ensure apps, FW and plasma ppa are enabled, run updates and plasma should start after that.
<valorie> thanks, DarinMiller, trying that
<valorie> now dist-upgrading
<valorie> and rebooting
<valorie> nope, no plasma
<darin> Ok I have tried installing everything that pops up and summarize the trail here: https://paste.kde.org/p2l3dcmmy
<clivejo> ah!
<acheron_uk> DarinMiller: you may need to enable proposed to get libical2
<clivejo> darin: libical2 is in proposed
<acheron_uk> had that the other day
<clivejo> me too, and totally forgot about it
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-29
<valorie> cleaned, auto-cleaned, still no plasma
<acheron_uk> no sddm?
<valorie> no, never gets to boot
<acheron_uk> oh. not even startx works
<valorie> at least I have all the ttys
<valorie> but that's it
<darin> OK, which one of these is proposed: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<acheron_uk> proposed as in the main archive
 * valorie is clueless in black diamond
<valorie> I'll just leave it running until someone has a suggestion
<DarinMiller> Uncle: I've enabled every PPA that I know to enable.  which PPA is the "main" archive?
<valorie> DarinMiller: it isn't a PPA
<valorie> it's a repo
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<valorie> just like the PPAs though, it is advised to add, update, and then remove again, once you have the package you want
<valorie> unless you live on the edge like I guess we are.....
<DarinMiller> Ohkhhh, gotcha.
<acheron_uk> urgh.. that is a lot of stuff on stable failing to build
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheron_uk> so in YY why would the akonadiserver binary be in the libkf5akonadiserver-dev package?
<acheron_uk> from https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/commit/debian/libkf5akonadiserver-dev.install?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=ede3eac8a94692c67af782b04e06236f4505d43f
<allee> acheron_uk: if it's the case it's bug in the *.install file(s)
<acheron_uk> seems that way to me, but as I'm new(ish) to this I have to pose the question
<allee> acheron_uk: both akonadi*server should be in akonadi-server pkg like in xenial
<allee> sgclark: ^^   
<allee> acheron_uk: or have you commit access?
<acheron_uk> allee: no I don't. still learning here
 * clivejo wonders how that happened
<clivejo> someone remind me to look at that later!
<clivejo> acheron_uk: if you have time and want to, you could post a git diff of the changes to fix that paclage
<clivejo> or anyone for that matter!
<acheron_uk> doubtful I will get to it today
 * jimarvan waves
<allee> clivejo: I'll give akonadi a try.  Which branch kubuntu_unstable?
<allee> clivejo: what are the prefered git diff options and where should I upload it?
<allee> git diff -> https://owncloud-test.mpe.mpg.de/~test/6.0/index.php/s/Donawop5FXhx3dk
 * acheron_uk looks at that and thinks simpler than he thought
<allee> :-)
<allee> acheron_uk: in retrospect I think I should have checked the changelog if there is a mention of the earlier move and get rid of it
<acheron_uk> allee: not sure there isn't also other files in the wrong package there
<allee> acheron_uk: I've not checked but the last commits in unstable didn't show up more problems like that
<acheron_uk> fair enough.
<acheron_uk> that prob just stood out as clivejo was wanting people to try to replicate a bug in korganizer with his YY staging PIM, and it complained akonadi wouldn't start
<acheron_uk> then went looking for the binary and found that oddity
<allee> acheron_uk: you're right.  At least akonadictl is in wrong pkg too.  Currently in -dev-bin
<allee> akonadi_agent_launcher was in akonadi-server in XX too
 * clivejo cant work out why Scarlett would have moved those files
<clivejo> there must have been a reason
<allee> clivejo: I assume it was a merge error
<clivejo> cant see how though
<allee> first commit after debian merge removed usr/bin from akonadi-server
<allee> maybe she wanted to move some binaries from akonadi-server to anohter pkg, but moving the server itself is no good idea.   Try: ps -ef | grep akonadi[-_]  some pkgs like akonadi_agent_control are always started
<clivejo> allee: do you want to fix it and send me the diff?
<allee> But you are right, it maybe better to ask sgclark what her intention was
<clivejo> I notice maxy has done some work on it in Debian - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/
<clivejo> might be worth pulling that in
<allee> clivejo: in the commit she also removed 3 bin pkgs.  So I'm also not sure what's all to revert
<clivejo> allee: I know, Ive been trying to understand it
<clivejo> but cant
<allee> Uh, 6 hours ago.  I was sitting at the same desk at this time :-(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well I bit the bullet
<clivejo> but my gut feeling is just to follow Debian lead
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I hope the installer does not crash lol
<clivejo> the current packages arent going to work properly
<clivejo> shouldnt have to install a dev package in a run-time environment
<clivejo> @ahoneybun what you installing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Kubuntu on my desktop
<clivejo> what version?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Of course
<clivejo> chicken :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I finally got tired of the time it took windows to boot
<clivejo> *clivejo is running Yakkey Yak with extra Yak*
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Backuped all my stufff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Just need to get my keyboard to work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I found something that might work
<clivejo> is that your gaming bax?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea
<clivejo> box
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let's see how Tomb Raider runs in this lol
<clivejo> oh I thought Linux framerate wasnt good enough for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its pretty old CPU though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Most likely not
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But I'm playing less and less
<clivejo> convert it to a packaging box :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Might get some games for the Xbox 360 that I want to play
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No ssd
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It would be slow
<clivejo> help us get KCI on and running again
<clivejo> up and
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That's beyond me
<clivejo> its beyond me too, but I still keep trying!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let's get my PGP key moved first lol
<clivejo> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My machine is not booting
<clivejo> we still havent managed to get a key created in Dojo!
<acheron_uk> ahoneybun: 16.04 is nice with the backports
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We'll fix that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know acheron
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Run it on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The heck
<acheron_uk> clivejo: I looked at the previous packaging party and that cra**ed out at the key generation stage as well
<clivejo> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm getting a blinking underscore
<clivejo> its a time consuming process
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/y5HItpG8/file_91.jpg
<clivejo> it wants you to type something
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But its not booting
<acheron_uk> I think just don't expect people to generate a key in a live tutorial
<clivejo> Try  4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42
<acheron_uk> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-3 (yakkety), package size 27 kB, installed size 71 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Try to be a bit more serious Clifford
<acheron_uk> can use haveged to speed up key generation for demo purposes
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *puts on serious face*
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I did everything that I normally do
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Efi partition, mark that as the boot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Boot install
<clivejo> I think if we just pre-baked that kind of stuff and had it ready to go
<acheron_uk> no login manger
<acheron_uk> ^ ?
<clivejo> and Rick can pull it out of his hat and say, heres one I made earlier
<clivejo> isnt it lovely
<clivejo> and we can all nod and agree on its lovelyness
<acheron_uk> I really hate sddm, 2 laptops I've had to give up on that and install lightdm
<allee> acheron_uk: no sddm problem with with Dell and Apple laptops.  What's your problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> second time worked
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm modprode not found
<ahoneybun> alright back on Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> with a working Razer Keyboard
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin:  we never put it on the site that 5.6.4 was out on 16.04
<acheron_uk> ahoneybun: that is great
<ahoneybun> http://pez2001.github.io/razer_chroma_drivers/
<ahoneybun> only thing missing is setting macros
<ahoneybun> it lets you enable them but no GUI to set them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm my machine froze
<ahoneybun> valorie: do you have access to the site?
<ahoneybun> mm Steam does not launch
<soee_> o/
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> I do need to install the newer drivers
<DarinMiller> o/
<ahoneybun> what is with the hands up?
<ahoneybun> what's
<DarinMiller> <wave>
<ahoneybun> soee_:  do you have access to the site?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Keep freezing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Must be the disk
<soee_> ahoneybun: nope, yofel, ovidiuflorin or valorie probably have 
<ahoneybun> yea but no one is here right now
<soee_> some urgent situation 
<soee_> ?
<ahoneybun> not really
<ahoneybun> but we have no news on the site about 5.6.4
<ahoneybun> though one together from the G+ post
<ahoneybun> at least
<soee_> yeah i asked Philip to add some 
<ahoneybun> mm reboot got it to work
 * clivejo hi fives ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> spectacle is in here now
<ahoneybun> for some reason
<clivejo> what you mean, for some reason
<clivejo> thats the replacement for ksnapshot
<ahoneybun> it's not on my laptop yet
<ahoneybun> I thought something was broken so it was not used yet
<clivejo> might have to install it manually
<ahoneybun> I did not
<clivejo> we had some issues with it installing
<ahoneybun> I think the PPA got it in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm I'm having more problems here then with Win
<ahoneybun> I think my drive is dieing
<clivejo> install SMART tools
<clivejo> do a check
<ahoneybun> smartmontools?
<ahoneybun> says PASSED
<clivejo> have you had kubuntu on this hardware before?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> it just freezes like the harddrive is getting used too much
<ahoneybun> it's done it 2 times so far
<ahoneybun> seems to be when using YouTube 
<ahoneybun> maybe using too many tabs and windows
<ahoneybun> also Konsole is not saving my settings
<clivejo> does ksysguard show any memory leaks or CP usage?
<clivejo> allee: did you look into merging akonadi with debian ?
<jimarvan> ;)
<ahoneybun> hey jimarvan
<jimarvan> ahoneybun: hey! :D
<ahoneybun> sup
<jimarvan> just chilling listening to c64 covers hehe. you?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: my CPU usage is high but nothing 100%
<clivejo> whats using it?
<ahoneybun> listening to Google Play Music jimarvan
<ahoneybun> stuff?
<jimarvan> swedish metal at its finest: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb2fJQlSkCc
<ahoneybun> looks like a lot of Chrome
<jimarvan> last ninja 2 cover :D
<ahoneybun> mm clivejo so it would be helpful for me to setup a machine with a key made already?
<ahoneybun> I can do that a few days before
<allee> clivejo: no.  Busy with other things.
<clivejo> yeah, i think we should determine the course of the lesson and do a trial run before hand
<ahoneybun> alright cool, can you give me a list of packages needed to build?
<ahoneybun> or a link somewhere
<clivejo> for what?
<ahoneybun> I'll have everythiung installed and ready to go
<jimarvan> setting up for next dojo?
<clivejo> I think we need a communal box to do stuff on
<ahoneybun> yea jimarvan
<ahoneybun> community?
<clivejo> every one can at least watch the commands/output etc
<clivejo> yeah, like Jon had
<jimarvan> hmm
<clivejo> on AWS
<ahoneybun> not byobu you mean
<ahoneybun> it's all the same
<ahoneybun> he used byobu so everyone could log in
<ahoneybun> we could record setting up the keys
<valorie> what's going on?
<ahoneybun> have everyone watch and you explain
<valorie> friend dropped over to visit
<ahoneybun> valorie: I have a article on the site about 5.6.4 release and need a review before posting
<clivejo> yeah, and feed the screen into BBB too
<ahoneybun> BBB does not handle that well I think
<valorie> ok, I'll review and publish
<ahoneybun> really bad FPS
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<ahoneybun> it's very minimal atm valorie
<ahoneybun> just something to have out really
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I think Hangouts handles video playback better
<ahoneybun> I tried it in BBB with the game review
<clivejo> hangouts cant support numerious people
<ahoneybun> it does
<valorie> published
<jimarvan> those suggestions on google plus that people mentioned?
<ahoneybun> jimarvan:  the other platforms you mean?
<jimarvan> ye
<ahoneybun> holy hell
<ahoneybun> 6gbs of RAM used?
<jimarvan> let me guess. chrome tabs?
<ahoneybun> mm system monitor says different
<ahoneybun> anyway
<ahoneybun> jimarvan: people have very strong options on platforms to use
<ahoneybun> BBB has been pretty great for us so far
<jimarvan> agree
<jimarvan> although that flush-plugin requirement its a minor annoyance hehe
<jimarvan> but so far worked good
<ahoneybun> flash is minor to me as well
 * clivejo isnt fussed on Hangout as he doesnt trust Google!
 * ahoneybun loves Google
<clivejo> but then you love Windows
<clivejo> so your vote doesnt count :P
<ahoneybun> mm never said I loved that crap
<ahoneybun> just dealt with it
<valorie> I respect and fear google
<valorie> no hate, no love
<jimarvan> gn peeps!
<ahoneybun> night jim
<blaze> soee: are you around?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #476: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #216: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #497: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #467: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #477: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #28: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #208: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #270: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #472: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #463: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #485: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #439: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #445: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1537: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1537: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1537: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1537: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1537/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1538: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1538: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1538: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1538: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1538/
<santa_> ‎[01:25] ‎<‎acheronuk‎>‎ santa_: say in akonadi, did you deliberately leave the abi1 install/symbols/overides files there? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_artful_archive
<santa_> nope
<santa_> acheronuk: so just undo the akonadi and mailcommon bumps? nothing more?
<acheronuk> santa_: just had to check. needs a clean-up in those few packages then
<acheronuk> + messagelib on libkf5messageviewer & libkf5webengineviewer
<acheronuk> santa_: most bumps were 16.12 -> 17.04 transition and so should be kept. although they got off to a flying start on 17.08, so far it was just the ones in my debdiff that had it done by the time the #merge' happened
<acheronuk> I *think*
<acheronuk> santa_: I'll double check and do a clean up later. was just waiting for your reply so as not to step on toes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<ahoneybun> anyone use laptop-mode-tools?
<ahoneybun> oops: Could not find a PPA owned by 'aaronhoneycutt' for 'ubuntu' named 'arful'.
<ahoneybun> https://kate-editor.org/2017/05/22/kate-17-04-1-available-for-windows/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<ahoneybun> Kate 17.04.1 on Windows
 * ahoneybun throws a sword throw quilt.
<ahoneybun> are the build issues with babe-qt an upstream issue?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kguiaddons build #937: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kguiaddons/937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgeography build #803: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgeography/803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knetwalk build #800: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knetwalk/800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kglobalaccel build #957: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kglobalaccel/957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_karchive build #942: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_karchive/942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #932: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeedu-data build #885: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeedu-data/885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-apps-libs build #296: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-apps-libs/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #956: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #412: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kig build #809: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kig/809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #295: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfilemetadata build #980: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfilemetadata/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khangman build #831: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khangman/831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidletime build #942: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidletime/942/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_killbots build #800: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_killbots/800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdebugsettings build #636: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdebugsettings/636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #943: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #196: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #806: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #875: UNSTABLE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #855: UNSTABLE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/855/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #220: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #128: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #128: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #184: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #17: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/47/
 * genii looks again to make sure he saw something green
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/36/
<ahoneybun> your right genii
<ahoneybun> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #224: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/202/
<ahoneybun> yay it does not crash 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/113/
<ahoneybun> tho babe's UI reallllyyy needs to be larger and more text for people to read
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #143: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/20/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fWn17gvN/Screenshot_20170522_194417.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #210: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/210/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: did you get a chance to try chaning the default SDDM color?
<ahoneybun> from that bright plasma blue
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #33: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #51: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #217: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #468: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #41: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #412: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #478: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #225: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #203: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #126: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #144: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #153: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #19: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #185: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #498: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #479: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #413: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #469: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/24/
<ahoneybun> I like this concept: https://phabricator.kde.org/M99
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/24/
<valorie> ahoneybun: I agree that is cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> They even provided patch file if someone wanted to use it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/271/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not yet on sddm. want to see where that can be set without hacking the actual breeze-sddm package included files, if it can
<ahoneybun> right I mean just changing it in the settings for now
<ahoneybun> I mean if it can be changed in the settings then it has to be easy to change in code too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #193: UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/193/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: where is the colour changed in the settings?
<acheronuk> I only see an option to change the background image, not the colour code. In the sddm kcm
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well I made an image
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not a color
<acheronuk> the conf file you were wanting to change was in the code
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ouw2q0zr/SDDM-Background.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh right that was a direct way of doing it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I mean we COULD fork the current breeze-sddm and edit it there but would be nicer to just use kubuntu-settings package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/37/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yeah. I was to see if we can put a user or other file somewhere via the settings package to override that. instead of patching our sddm-theme-breeze package
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> if it's an image it would need to be the largest size that breeze provided
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> tho it's just a simple color wallpaper so supppperrr easy to do
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but I need to know what branch we're working on
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> master or artful?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: plus, if we are going to make some other look and feel changes, then we'd want to make sure any greeter changes mesh with those nicely as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh damn it's midnight need to sleep
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> right well with change I posted earier most colors wil work with it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just not that super bright plasma blue
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> night
<acheronuk> night
 * genii gets another pot of coffee brewing and washes out everyone's mugs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #473: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #446: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #486: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #440: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #464: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/464/
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1539: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1539: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1539: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1539: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1539/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<acheronuk> morning
<BluesKaj> hi acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ahhh 5.8.7 is out today
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.7.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #414: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #104: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #415: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #416: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/37/
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 archive is now open! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.6 X Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z/A Archive | FW 5.33 X/Z Backports, 5.34 A Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #417: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #107: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #194: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/194/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: is there a web page with all the accepted or proposal packages?
<ahoneybun> looking for ubiquity with my fix 
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Artful Aardvark 17.10 archive is now open! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.6 X Backports, Z Archive 5.9.4 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.3 (excluding PIM) - Z/A Archive | FW 5.33 X/Z Backports, 5.34 A Archive | Phab: https://tinyurl.com/mwh2lkd | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<ahoneybun> moved the Trello off and added the Phab Workboard
<ahoneybun> YESss http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/night-light-feature-coming-kde-plasma
<acheronuk> may be a while yet before that lands
<ahoneybun> still nice to see it as a WIP
<acheronuk> for ubiquity, any upload Mathieu does at this stage would go straight into proposed, so if it's not there on: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity it's not been uploaded yet
<ahoneybun> I've not seen a version bump yet 
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: what version of kubuntu-settings are we working on? master or artful?
<acheronuk> kubuntu_artful_archive is what is in the archive. master is sorta nowhere, as what was what scarlett was working on and got abandoned
<ahoneybun> so I should be working on the artful_archive branch then
<acheronuk> any changes probably need putting somewhere lease and a MP made
<acheronuk> artful_archive is where we are now
<acheronuk> IMO we need to properly review what we want and how to do it before pushing big changes that are more than cleaning of cruft
<ahoneybun> well I was just wondering how to test chaning the SDDM background color
<ahoneybun> that I think we might want to do
<acheronuk> i.e. how to make things mesh well and look smooth from plymouth splash -> sddm greeter -> plasma splash -> lockscreen -> plasma theme etc
 * ahoneybun learns why he hates docbook again
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at how we can get the manual into the KHelpCenter somehow
<ahoneybun> but I'm not making a docbook by hand for sure
<ahoneybun> we could just include the epub/pdf in the Documents dir
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: well sddm-breeze seems to take the color code from it's hard coded config file location, which I don't think is going to be easy to override in kubuntu-settings
<acheronuk> not in a safe reliable way anyway
<ahoneybun> tbh it's more of a personal choice, it should be voted on by the devs if you guys should and could do it
<acheronuk> yes, may need a plasma-workspace patch
<ahoneybun> I tried to go tho upstream but they just agree with the design choice by the VDG
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: plus while your proposed color seems nice, as said would really want it to match or look nice combined with any changed splash/lockscreen colors etc
<acheronuk> hence why I think we need to review quite what we want to do as a whole 1st
<ahoneybun> well the lockscreen after the login is dark as well
<acheronuk> it is black, and the switch from grey to black is slightly visually jarring to my eyes
<acheronuk> oddly more than the big switch from blue to black is
<acheronuk> i.e. looks unpolished
 * acheronuk was plying in a VM with settings earlier :P
<ahoneybun> black to grey harder then blue to black?
<ahoneybun> then just set the color to a black on the KDE HIG then
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: oh, and some of the sddm/user avatars did not look good against that colour background. blensing to another close grey
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #27: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/27/
<ahoneybun> the dark grey you mean acheronuk?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/vc5dumj.png
<acheronuk> so things probably need more investigating
<ahoneybun> ahh the guest users/new users
<acheronuk> and with black: http://i.imgur.com/e9zOkGy.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1540: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1540: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1540: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1540: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1540/
<ahoneybun> when your trying to fix a typo in a popup but can't find it in the code
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ta8ILhec/Screenshot_20170523_154944.png
<acheronuk> yikes!
<ahoneybun> found the line and submitted a PR
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #221: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/26/
<santa_> acheronuk: hey, thanks for the abi bump touches, I plan to continue with the epic 17.04 preparation soon + stage that plasma lts if that's ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #37: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/430/
<acheronuk> santa_: no problem. I almost staged that earlier, but then got sidetracked. feel free
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #38: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #197: FIXED in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeedu-data build #886: FIXED in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeedu-data/886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcrash build #933: FIXED in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcrash/933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #957: FIXED in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #944: FIXED in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/944/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-filesharing build #413: FIXED in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-filesharing/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-apps-libs build #297: FIXED in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-apps-libs/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfilemetadata build #981: FIXED in 2 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfilemetadata/981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidletime build #943: FIXED in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidletime/943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kguiaddons build #938: FIXED in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kguiaddons/938/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdebugsettings build #637: FIXED in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdebugsettings/637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #807: FIXED in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/807/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_karchive build #943: FIXED in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_karchive/943/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knetwalk build #801: FIXED in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knetwalk/801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #296: FIXED in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kig build #810: FIXED in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kig/810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kglobalaccel build #958: FIXED in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kglobalaccel/958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_killbots build #801: FIXED in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_killbots/801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgeography build #804: FIXED in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgeography/804/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khangman build #832: FIXED in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khangman/832/
<genii> Wow, so greens
<genii> Well, at least one page of scroll full anyhow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #876: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/876/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #856: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/856/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #12: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #10: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #23: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #31: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #25: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #21: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #11: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #22: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/22/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #43: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #470: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #219: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #480: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #186: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #169: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #220: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #481: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #471: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #170: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #32: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #24: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ffmpegthumbs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #15: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_smb4k build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_smb4k/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #499: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #54: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #474: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #487: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #447: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #465: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #55: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #56: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/119/
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1541: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1541: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1541: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1541: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1541/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1542: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1542: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1542: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1542: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #472: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #171: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/171/
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: any progress on the new slides MR?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #473: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/473/
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: I merged a color thing already, slides are up on my todo list, but I've been busy with other things for now
<ahoneybun> alrightly
<cyphermox> let me just finish this email and I'll do the merge now and upload the slideshow..
<ahoneybun> sorry was just checking in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/27/
<cyphermox> no worries, thanks for the reminder
<ahoneybun> just the ".." throw me off lol
<ahoneybun> I've not seen a new upload of ubiquity to take that sidebar color change in
<cyphermox> it's not a problem, I'm often about all kinds of things, slideshow just doesn't quite get top priority ever ;)
<cyphermox> no, I only merged it
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> got a good comment on my blog about the slideshow makeover
<cyphermox> I have some other ubiquity work to do, it didn't seem pressing to upload just the sidebar fix (but if it is, let me know and I can do that too)
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I have another commit to make to the slides later on
<ahoneybun> mostly want to see how it looks
<ahoneybun> on a live iso
<ahoneybun> if I need to make anymore changes to get it just right
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> give me a sec, I'm pulling the code
<ahoneybun> okly
<cyphermox> hmm, that's interesting, conflict on build/
<cyphermox> is it normal the second slide is right-justified?
<cyphermox> (and are you allowed to use these logos, and are they redistributable like this?)
<ahoneybun> what logos?
<ahoneybun> the Sponsors?
<cyphermox> yeah
<ahoneybun> it's the same ones we use on kubuntu.org/sponsors
<cyphermox> sure, but I'm wondering since this ends up in the archive in a source package.
<ahoneybun> right the second slide is like that since the kickoff(menu) is to the left I thought it would looks better to new users
<ahoneybun> mhall119: around?
<ahoneybun> I asked about a sponsor page from mhall119 but never thought of the images uploading 
<ahoneybun> I mean I can just remove that slide for now
<cyphermox> maybe I'm being overly cautious
<ahoneybun> the images are in screenshot and just # out the slide for now
 * ahoneybun opens beer to deal with stuff
<cyphermox> let's ask the archive admins :)
<ahoneybun> where at?
<cyphermox> #ubuntu-release.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #877: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #212: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #204: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/19/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: whatcha need?
<ahoneybun> was going tho the sponsor slide with cyphermox but we've already talked about it in #ubuntu-release
 * ahoneybun slides a beer to mhall119 for coming
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #221: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #248: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #146: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #127: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #29: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/29/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-25
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm like beetlejuice, say my name 3 times and I appear
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mhall119 can I add you to admin of the ubuntu-fl.org domain?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'd like to have more then one person holding it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #23: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #273: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #222: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #483: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #147: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #213: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #131: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #249: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #500: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #274: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #55: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #46: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #46: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #23: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #38: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #38: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #39: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #448: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #466: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #441: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #488: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #475: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #25: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #37: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #214: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #275: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1543: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1543: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1543: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1543: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1543/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mhall119> ahoneybun: why not ask someone who's been helping you with the florida loco to be admin?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1544: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1544: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1544: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1544: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #433: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #247: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #28: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #46: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #41: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #39: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #250: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #248: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #47: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/47/
<ahoneybun> sorry about that html error cyphermox
<acheronUK> fingers crossed, that should be on the daily iso tommorow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/40/
<ahoneybun> hopefully
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #251: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #50: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #249: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #252: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #41: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #48: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #43: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/43/
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: it's built!
<acheronUK> no test on that AFAIK, so should be good to go once britney catches up
<ahoneybun> britney?
<acheronUK> https://launchpad.net/britney
<acheronUK> used to migrate things from -proposed to -release
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/artful/2017-05-25/20:23:29.log
<acheronUK> Apparently successful
<acheronUK> final: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<acheronUK> :)
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> and it's published acheronUK
<acheronUK> should be on the iso tomorrow then
<valorie> wooooooooooo
<valorie> thanks for your diligence and hard work on that, ahoneybun
<mparillo> On AA, trying to apt full-upgrade, I get a message "Could not get a lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable). Could it be that at boot time, Muon Update Manager is calculating whether there is an upgrade available and it locks my terminal-based apt full-upgrade?
<ahoneybun> includes the fixes you offered valorie
<ahoneybun> well other then the last 2 slides
<valorie> wow, nice
<valorie> sounds possible, mparillo
<valorie> it's gotta check for unattended and security updates at least
<acheronUK> mparillo: yes, there is a background service AFAIR
<ahoneybun> valorie: it's a big thanks to cyphermox too
<valorie> thank you cyphermox!
<valorie> <3 you both
<mparillo> Thanks valorie and acheronUK. Usually, especially early in a release, I would use apt to upgrade, but for AA, I seem to get this frequently. And Muon Update Manager sometime crashes, and always gets my fan going.
 * clivejo wanders in and collapses on the big comfy devel sofa
 * clivejo falls asleep
 * clivejo pokes Vorap, did anyone take you on a packaging fun ride?
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ahoneybun> 127 build
<ahoneybun> should be on tomorrow
<ahoneybun> tomorrow's iso then
<ahoneybun> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/bharry/2017/05/24/the-largest-git-repo-on-the-planet/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #878: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/223/
<genii> Whats "mgmt_merger" ?
<clivejo> nightly merge job
<acheronUK> that ^^^
<clivejo> at midnight Mon-Fri UTC+1
<genii> OK, thanks :) Just seemed an odd name
<ahoneybun> would be nightly_merger lol
<ahoneybun> seems like managment merger tho
<clivejo> well its a weekday midnight merger
<clivejo> it takes a break on weekends and eats Kit Kats
<genii> heh
 * acheronUK looks at the 5.10 tars on racnoss
<acheronUK> :D
<clivejo> genii: it looks for changes upstream and decides if a new build should be run
<genii> Cool
<clivejo> 733 jobs in the queue
<acheronUK> tonight it's triggered about 800 builds!
<acheronUK> damn we get a LOT building for 3 releases, on stable and unstable now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #26: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/24/
<ahoneybun> #southeastlinuxfest
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #31: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #45: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/29/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #39: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #262: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #484: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #224: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #16: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #434: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #501: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #485: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #175: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #32: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #32: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Elisa working fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x701) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xtiAWAlG/file_2664.jpg
<valorie> is that the new name for Babe-Qt?
<ahoneybun> nope different project
<ahoneybun> even tho elisa has the design made by an VDG member they picked babe-qt
<ahoneybun> no idea why
<ahoneybun> elisa has a much more friendly interface for new users
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> compared
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x360) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/63fF0Boa/file_2665.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh and babe is started in that small mode
<ahoneybun> yay new Kubuntu slideshow is in the archive now to wait for a daily image to test!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #39: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #40: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #476: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #489: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #467: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #449: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/128/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Morning
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: picked babe for what?
 * acheronUK yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/392/
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #17: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #16: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #28: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #124: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #13: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #314: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #18: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #18: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #14: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #315: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #311: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #45: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #30: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #15: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #126: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #316: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #276: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #41: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #39: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #216: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/17/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> acheronUK as a KDE project since kde.babe.org
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #174: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #16: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #19: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #176: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #48: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1545: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1545: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1545: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1545: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/18/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> anyone here worked or understand the workings of khelpcenter ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The kubuntu-docs package hooks into it
<clivejo> how?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I know it places a dir called kubuntu into /usr/share/HTML I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Can't think of the right path
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not at this moment
<clivejo> http://i.imgur.com/EFYsptd.png
<clivejo> I guess noone is maintaining it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yikes. need to fix that, or kill it.
<clivejo> I would like to see us make use of khelpcenter, even if we have to inject our own material
<clivejo> and put it on the kickoff menu
<clivejo> if we could get it to open with a Kubuntu "home page", with nice graphics and links off to other sections
 * clivejo wonders if a blog post calling for help on docs might be a good idea?
<clivejo> how do you contact someone on Google +?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Would need to patch it to change what page loads by default I think
<clivejo> why are the kubuntu docs so outdated?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Because no one has touched those
<clivejo> was that a conscious decision ? 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It's all docbook stuff in there
<clivejo> to not update kubuntu-docs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I mean the conscious part
<blaze> pretty sure it had been done unconsciously
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well I didn't want to deal with docbook to honest
<clivejo> did JR or someone decided to not update it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think harald touched on it at some point
<clivejo> awww so kind
<clivejo> Mrs. Stephanie Edwards decided to donate $1.5 Million to you. You are to use the money for your personal development and charity.
 * clivejo gives the $1.5 million to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo , care to share ? :-) 
<BluesKaj> bummer 
<clivejo> of course, as soon as it hits my account, minus my overdraft of course
<BluesKaj> heh ..I can't wait, but I won't hold my breath
<clivejo> Kindly Contact her lawyer to receive this amount, to carry out this task of charity. Please, it is her dying wish.
<clivejo> bless
<BluesKaj> bah lawyers
<clivejo> charity and lawyers shouldn't be used in the same paragraph
<BluesKaj> so true
<clivejo> leach however should
<BluesKaj> my neighbour's uncle won 6Million in the lottery , but his math skills were so poor when he counted the zeros he thought he'd won 600K ..his kids had to convive him otherwise
<BluesKaj> convince
<BluesKaj> guess he finally realized when the cheque was presented 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1546: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1546: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1546: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1546/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1546: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1546/
<valorie> wow, 6 million would be fun!
<valorie> free flights for everyone to akademy!
<genii> I'd settle for free stickers
<valorie> PM me your address and I'll send you some, genii
<valorie> <3
<genii> Yay!
 * clivejo would like some too 
 * genii gives valorie a bearhug
<valorie> clive, of course I'll send you some
<valorie> give me your mailing address and I'll make a run to the post office on tuesday
<genii> How many people generally show at your typical UbuCon?
<genii> ( Contemplating what kind of resources would be required for an UbuCon Canada )
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #44 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #953: FAILURE in 8.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #44: ABORTED in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #954: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/954/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk are you mising the option to favorite an app in kickoff?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, right click, and "add to favouriites"?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not seeing it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> seems to be there for me
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/p3yHC9Wv/Screenshot_20170526_193649.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/Mzudi3b.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/28/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> odd
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> are your widgets locked?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #250: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/250/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> odd indeed
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> where does one get a cuttlefish?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/42/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> fishmonger?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #253: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/253/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, part of plasma-sdk I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> could I get you into BBB to help with the slideshow?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> also test my new mic? ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not tonight. nearly 1am here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> darn it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just been staging plasma 5.10, then I'm done
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 5.9.95 has been very good here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Plasma has not crashed at all
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's a long weekend, so will find the time sometime
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #52: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #28: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #37: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #46: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/31/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've never seen this before: https://www.kde.org/plasma-desktop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #330: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #254: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/254/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #180: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #200: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #331: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #224: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #129: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #435: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #30: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #200: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #220: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #17: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #27: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #30: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #32: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #28: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #21: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #30: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #39: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/54/
<qbsd> in case anyone might be interested, I just updated 3 virtualbox packages to version 5.1.22 and lost both the extensions pack and the guest additions as they are still 5.1.18
<acheronUK> qbsd: 'lost' as in how?
<acheronUK> you usually need to upgrade the extension pack
<acheronUK> and guest editions in a VM can keep working on the old version, but best to upgrade that to be 100% compat
<qbsd> this is 17.04 release install. suggest you try it and see. the upgrades cannot occur because the updated versions of those packages has not been created yet
<qbsd> sloppy QA/QC
<qbsd> I've just clonezilla'd back to known good for now
<acheronUK> qbsd: installing virtualbox on 17.04? from what source?
<qbsd> from the repos that come installed with 17.04
<acheronUK> this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/5.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1.17.04.1
<acheronUK> qbsd: if there is an issue with that update, then please mention on #ubuntu-devel and/or report a bug if you have the time
<acheronUK> qbsd: to me honestly, I just use the virtualbox versions from their site, as ubuntu archive version get too quickly out of date
<qbsd> I'm a simpleton dummy. I open Muon package manager. I click 'Check for Updates'. I see 3 updates. I do 'Full Upgrade'. those 3 packages are 5.1.22 and the extensions pack and guest additions are still 5.1.18
<acheronUK> normally, anyway
<qbsd> just thought I'd report it
<acheronUK> qbsd: thanks. I wonder if that is a glitch in the 'phasing' of the updates. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<qbsd> very well might be. I always Clonezilla a backup image so I can rollback if I need to. what was broken was USB for the VMs. I'm good with rolling back
<qbsd> oh right - Ding goes the bell... I do have one non standard - the backports-landing repo. Added that way back to get the newer kde as there were some fixes in kontact/kmail I didn't want to wait for. Probably should turn that off?
<qbsd> I checked, the virtualbox updates were from the regular ubuntu repo, not the backports-landing one
<acheronUK> qbsd: nope. looks like the extension pack and additions are actually different source packages. which have not been updated when the main ones were :/
<qbsd> yup
<qbsd> but I will say this - I've used KDE almost since it's inception and out of everything I've expiremented with in all those years Kubuntu still (IMHO) is providing the best KDE experience
<acheronUK> qbsd: thank you :)
<acheronUK> qbsd: those extra sources seem still stuck in -proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ext-pack
<qbsd> they'll fix it up and I'll update again when they do
<acheronUK> qbsd: ok. apparently that is just being fixed now, and they should move to the updates pocket fairly soon hopefully
<qbsd> thanks
<acheronUK> no probs. thanks for pointing it out. the ubuntu release team had quite literally just noticed and fixed it!
<qbsd> in freebsd land we just went through something like that with the samba CVE and an openssl update yesterday, so it happens
<qbsd> lol - so if I'd waited a few hours I would never have noticed   :-)
<acheronUK> correct. I pinged the release team and got back.... [07:44] <infinity> acheronUK: Literally just fixed.
<qbsd> and I appreciate you having taken the time to look into it 
<qbsd> thank-you
<acheronUK> no problem :)
 * acheronUK makes coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #30: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #17: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #14: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #15: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #124: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #103: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #123: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #26: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #93: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #332: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #130: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #19: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #164: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #41: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #121: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #252: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #255: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #105: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #182: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #110: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #177: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #50: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #202: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #36: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #221: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #31: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #202: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #129: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #60: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #27: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #158: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #93: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #20: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1547: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1547: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1547: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1547: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1547/
<acheronUK> santa_: your plasma 5.8.7 staging is hit by this bug: #https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380240
<ubottu> KDE bug 380240 in Task Manager "Plasma 5.8.7 does not start correctly using Qt 5.6" [Major,Confirmed]
<acheronUK> opensuse reverted https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?h=Plasma/5.8&id=76034a4cd3b2ecd2d97802037ea6db0756651786
<acheronUK> in their 5.8 LTS packages
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ftr I didn't have time to test the thing yet
<acheronUK> santa_: np. neither did I, but just tried on Xenial. bug is there
<acheronUK> plasma 5.10 builds now in staging-plasma
<acheronUK> mparillo mamarley ahoneybun DarinMiller etc ^^
<mamarley> \o/
<acheronUK> for artful I should say
<acheronUK> hopefully those should be the final tarballs
 * mamarley is updating now. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> o/
<clivejo> hi @marcinsagol
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk opens a cold beer
<clivejo> you are such a tease
<acheronUK> me??? never
<clivejo> is it raining there?
<acheronUK> no. just very overcast
<clivejo> such a contrast
<clivejo> yesterday got the face burnt off me, today soaked to the bone
<acheronUK> was too hot to do much yesterday
<clivejo> thanks youtube, always wanted to know how to hang a door
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #11: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #11: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/10/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'll update in a min @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #119: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #190: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #120: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/120/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1548: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1548: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1548: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1548: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1548/
<clivejo> Vorap: are you about?
<clivejo> no meeting today?
<DarinMiller> oh, meeting?
 * clivejo checks watch
<clivejo> Sat, 15:00 UTC
<clivejo> have I got confused again
<DarinMiller> ate a late breakfast and lost track of time.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I forgot
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Meeting?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> informal one anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm I'm out and about
<santa_> acheronUK: so are you on BBB or what?
<acheronUK> yep
<acheronUK> done on BBB for now. may go back on later
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ok, I won't be very productive today probably but if you need anything from me just drop me a note here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/173/
<acheronUK> santa_: no problem. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/149/
<genii> mhall is leaving Canonical?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> He has already left
<genii> All I caught was the tail end of a conversation yesterday in #ubuntu-locoteams where someone congratulated him on his new job, and then he said he wasn't going to make UbuCon EU 
<ahoneybun> ahhh he blogged about his new position at Endless
<genii> Thanks, I'll look for that :)
<ahoneybun> I find it odd that I can't see the source code for Endless OS
<blaze> How is this possible? GPL violation?
<ahoneybun> idk they haven't posted it on their site from what I could see
<ahoneybun> I think I saw a Coming soon thing or something
<ahoneybun> "Although not everything we create can be open source, we release most components of our system under free software licenses."
<ahoneybun> ahh https://github.com/endlessm
<ahoneybun> seems they are using flatpak
<ahoneybun> whatttt https://github.com/endlessm/steam-flatpak
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: around?
<mparillo> hi BluesKaj. acheronUK reports that plasma 5.10 builds now in staging-plasma
<ahoneybun> yay on 5.10 I am
<mparillo> Looks like it wants to remove plasma 5.10 builds now in staging-plasma
<mparillo> Whoops
<mparillo> Looks like it wants to remove libkwineffects10 libkwingulutils10 libwinxrenderutils10
<mparillo> OK, I rebooted. kinfocenter reports KDE Plasma Version: 5.10.0; and Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, and the System Monitor all came up nicely in my VM.
<ahoneybun> guess I'm the only one with real hardware lol
<ahoneybun> kinfocenter says 5.10 here too
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  thanks, installing as we speak ...will report back after reboot
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk bets it breaks something for BluesKaj
<blaze> have anybody here tried wayland session with 5.10?
<ahoneybun> I tried it with 5.9.5 but not since
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> nope. this box is nvidia
<ahoneybun> I can't stand not having two finger right click
<ahoneybun> on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> s/this/main
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk could you log into the CI and start another babe-qt build?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can't log in
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh it let me in now
<blaze> maybe it's time to introduce it as an option
<mparillo> Plasma 5.10 added to our Status Tracker: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<ahoneybun> blaze: well it would need to be added to the ISO
<ahoneybun> atm it's not installed by default
<ahoneybun> the session 
<BluesKaj> ok, successful, plasmashell -v reports plasmashell 5.10.0
<ahoneybun> aaron@Kubuntu-Y510P ~/b/u/artful> plasmashell -v
<ahoneybun> plasmashell 5.10.0
<ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, you should be able to log in
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yea I got in and started a new build of babe-qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> nothing was running so I thought why not
<mparillo> Any testers not notified? I know a call to testers might bring in some people whose interest is mostly historical.
<ahoneybun> not that I know of
<ahoneybun> mparillo: I think 5.34 is on landing
<ahoneybun> as I have backport and -landing in my vms for 16.04 and 17.04
<ahoneybun> which both have 5.34
<soee_> you guys are arying out Plsam 5.10 right?
<ahoneybun> oh god that is a mess
<ahoneybun> soee_: it's in staging-plasma for artful
<BluesKaj> soee_,  yup, so far so good
<soee_> can you check if Icon Task manager has changed a bit
<soee_> and do not scale up to much icons now  even if panel is resized ?
 * ahoneybun has been running it since 5.9.95 lol
<soee_> oh crap sorry, it was my fault
<soee_> i had 2 spacers added and they make task manager to have very little space to render its content :|
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: what is a mess?
<ahoneybun> just how that table on the Status Tracker
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: oh, that
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<acheronUK> I was going to update that the other day, but took a look and decided......... no
<ahoneybun> xD
<acheronUK> we need something you can inline edit!
<ahoneybun> lol
 * acheronUK swears at wiki style table syntax
<mparillo> Adding rows is easy, changing data in columns is tricky, and re-arranging the columns was an hour-long exercise in frustration.
<mparillo> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/VisualEditor/Design/Table_editor#Other_table_editors
<acheronUK> these things always seem like more effort than they are worth
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zaKgVuXo/file_2670.jpg
<ahoneybun> wait mparillo you have access to the g+?
<acheronUK> please don't post on G+
<ahoneybun> kinda already happened
<acheronUK> please remove it
<ahoneybun> why?
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: these are pre-release tarballs
<ahoneybun> I didn't do it
<acheronUK> where is it?
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/NRT8pFLo3Gk
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: you have access?
<ahoneybun> not on G+
<acheronUK> mparillo: ?
<ahoneybun> it's also on twitter
<acheronUK> ok, if not removed in 5 mins I'm clearing the packages from the ppa
<mparillo> I know i can remove it from G+
<ahoneybun> I deleted the tweet
<acheronUK> mparillo: please do
<mparillo> Done.
<mparillo> Let me try twitter next
<acheronUK> thanks
<ahoneybun> already did
<acheronUK> ok, a misunderstanding here but.....
<acheronUK> if we are staging before the official release, it is using tarballs made available to packagers for testing
<acheronUK> so we should not be doing public call for testing on those outside here really
<acheronUK> and in general on staging ppa stuff, a public call for testing is probably not a good idea unless a member of the -dev team specifically requests this
<ahoneybun> I think -landing is the only reason for the call no?
<acheronUK> my fault, sorry. as I just assume people realise that when it may not be the case..
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: mostly, yes
<mparillo> No, my fault. I just got excited that for the first time in years we were ahead of arch
<ahoneybun> crap the telegram bot got the tweet
<ahoneybun> I can't delete that
<mparillo> OK, in all fairness to Simon, then you should remove my account permissions likewise.
<ahoneybun> well that was three times he did something silly
<ahoneybun> and all times told not to do it
<acheronUK> mparillo: not the same.
<acheronUK> arch will have them built (hidden somewhere) :P
<mparillo> Well, ours are no longer well hidden. I do remember fondly a few years ago when we beat arch to the punch a few times.
<acheronUK> Neon have them as well, in a 'secret repo'. lol
<mparillo> That is a boxing idiom. The opponent telegraphs a move, and you punch first.
<acheronUK> yup
<acheronUK> arch have a looser set of constraints on them than us, and a different workflow.
<acheronUK> same with Neon. they are gonna beat us for speed 9 times out of 10
<acheronUK> anyway. thanks for the testing :)
<blaze> another akonadi fail :\ there's a message I can't read or move or delete
<santa_> good night everyone
<santa_> acheronUK: so ... I'm going to continue with apps a bit
<santa_> we are almost there
<acheronUK> santa_: \o/
<acheronUK> thanks for all that work
<santa_> yw
<acheronUK> santa_: residual language packs still left to do?
<acheronUK> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<santa_> yes, the first thing I would like to finish is the massive breaks replaces against kde-l10n + translations installing
<acheronUK> off course
<santa_> I think I have 200/224 packages checked
<acheronUK> *of
<santa_> + I fixed a couple of autopkgtests fixed
<santa_> s/autopkgtests fixed/autopkgtests/
<acheronUK> BTW, sure you saw, but plasma 5.10 is done. needs tests running though maybe
<santa_> speaking of which, we only have one autopkgtrolling right now
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<acheronUK> hmmmm. that almost sounds like a change of behaviour in the greeter which hasn't been taken account for in the test?
<acheronUK> could be talking rubbish, as only guessing from that output
<acheronUK> greeter or locker, whichever
<santa_> probably that test is new
<santa_> anyway I will try to find some time for that one
<santa_> if we can't fix it wee can allways disable it temporarily
<acheronUK> not new, but only enable recently
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #14: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #11: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #177: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #108: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/108/
<acheronUK> santa_: just ran the test here with lxc against the ppa packages, and it passed
 * acheronUK shrugs
<santa_> then it must be because I'm using the schroot backend fro tritemio
<santa_> s/fro/for/
<santa_> I think once I port the thing to lxd I will be able to use a better backed
<santa_> * backend
<santa_> lol
<acheronUK> sounds a good plan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #109: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #178: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/178/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-28
<ahoneybun> I guess I'm internet famous now: https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J7F9qWEo/file_2671.jpg
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: clivejo
<ahoneybun> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #9: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #19: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #7: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #68: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1549: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1549: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1549: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1549: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1549/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheronUK> hi
 * acheronUK waits for kio-gdrive....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #10: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-gdrive build #22: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-gdrive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #57: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #92: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/28/
<mparillo> If I install kio-gdrive, then as long as I start with Dolphin, and as long as I stay connected, I can use my GDrive as if it is one of my partitions? An if an application (say LibreOffice) uses kdialog as a file dialog, then kio-gdrive is also available from within the application?
<acheronUK> mparillo: something like that. not tried it yet
<mparillo> I happily use dropbox (command-line only) and I find it just works. And dropbox files are available offline.
<mparillo> I know there are dolphin plugins for dropbox, but I just put things in the dropbox folder and it works. I don't try anything fancy like symlinks.
<soee> do you also have this feeling that Plasma 5.10 is smoother than 5.9 ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I had 5.9 crash on me once but not 5.10
<acheronUK> soee: yes, but it would be worrying if it wasn't
<soee> :D
<acheronUK> plasma 5.10 release notes: runs a more roughly compared to 5.9, or no improvement. sorry guys
<acheronUK> would not be right ^^^
<acheronUK> :P
<acheronUK> * a bit
<acheronUK> soee ahoneybun: plasma 5.8 was a milestone in goodness, but now I think we are really getting to 'making plasma great again'
 * acheronUK runs
<soee> well there are still unpolished areas, bugs etc.
<soee> but the most important thing is it doesn't crash ;)
<soee> now if only nvidia + qt 5.9 + wayland would work and be stable -.-
<ahoneybun> all the bug reports I make are made invalid so
<acheronUK> indeed. that days of constant plasma 5 crashes seems gone
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: did you see that screenshot?
<soee> mine (related to custom activity shortcuts) is unresolved liek 1.5 year already :D
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: which?
<ahoneybun> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J7F9qWEo/file_2671.jpg
<acheronUK> O_O
<BluesKaj> soee,  any word on nvidia support for wayland yet ?  It appears to be stuck in limbo.
<ahoneybun> yea weird acheronUK lol
<soee> i don't think so :|
<BluesKaj> bummer
 * acheronUK wonders which packages and where that comes from
<soee> BluesKaj: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/818053/linux/status-of-wayland-support-/3
<ahoneybun> "only for kepler and newer."
<BluesKaj> what's kepler?
<ahoneybun> guessing the name of the GPU line
<BluesKaj> don't see it in the repos
<ahoneybun> would not go by that name in there
<ahoneybun> they go by nvidia-3**
<ahoneybun> http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia-kepler.html
<ahoneybun> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kepler_(microarchitecture)
<acheronUK> ahoneybun: fetching from https://motd.ubuntu.com/
<ahoneybun> I know dustin kirkland has control of ubu.one
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: https://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-750M.90245.0.html
<ahoneybun> that's my graphic card
<ahoneybun> so it is kepler
<BluesKaj> ok, nvidia kepler , then I'm out of luck.  Mine's an entry level gefororce 210...not a gamer so i settled for low powered model that doesn't require a new PSU for this old pc
<ahoneybun> ahh
 * ahoneybun freaks out that his bluetooth earphones work on Plasma
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun,  cool , using pulseaudio ?
<soee> i'm on 1060
<ahoneybun> that's the default stuff BluesKaj
<ahoneybun> soee: should work to that post but no idea
<soee> but on laptop 650M :D
<acheronUK> soee: good for you
 * acheronUK eyes go green
<BluesKaj> yes, i don't use PA, intel hda and alsa do the job
<ahoneybun> PA is the default so works
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk newest babe build
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x820) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OU1QgXGC/file_2673.jpg
<BluesKaj> another Poettering tiumphant impoisition 
<BluesKaj> triumphant...he has alot of fans in high places, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> but I digress
<ahoneybun> anyone up for BBB?
<acheronUK> afraid not I'm having a glass of wine and watching the Monaco Grande Prix
<BluesKaj> Greg Allman R.I.P 
<ahoneybun> acheronUK: http://imgur.com/GU1U9jP
<ahoneybun> also https://phabricator.kde.org/T6219
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kZhuTAL0/Screenshot_20170528_083943.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk is this safe to post online?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> why would it not be?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The whole 5.10 thing yesterday
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that was just not wanting to adverise the presence of the pre-releease tarballs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ahh
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we (packagers) are given privalaeged access to those, so  it's just a shout to the world at large which is the issue there
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> screenshots which could be git or other release builds = no problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm running out of space lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> the darm VM's take up 40gbs on their own lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1550: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1550: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1550: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1550/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1550: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1550/
<clivejo> who what why where?
<BluesKaj> you forgot when :-)
<clivejo> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J7F9qWEo/file_2671.jpg
<ahoneybun> holy crap the Xubuntu slideshow is fancy
<ahoneybun> with flying text and everything
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. and more consise. we have too many slides
<ahoneybun> WHAT!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I keep asking for options...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just trying to do too much I think.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> a little reluctant to get too deep into this, as I have plenty to do already. plus my html is cr*p
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Simon is bugging me to help package Qt with debian as well!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @riks words hurt
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> they are not meant to. I'm just trying to be honest about it.
<ahoneybun> I know lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk could list what slides you think we need?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> on that phab task
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'll try to think that out later :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun Urgh. This slideshow is HORRIBLE to work on!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> noit your stuff. I mean generally
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zOAHn9h0/Screenshot_20170528_161216.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> trying hard here
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> just playing at the moment. reverted to the old kubuntu version and tried playing with stuff.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not becasue I think we want to do that, but as a stable base to try things on
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the next/previous buttons need sorting!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> which is what I was playing with
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but I am losing patience. lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it works now no?
<acheronUK> didn't when I tried it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oh, it does. but can see the icon properly and the position and size is not very intuitive
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> *can't see
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> yea I know it's odd since the icon is black on grey
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm kinda liking this
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hCKrDbcD/Screenshot_20170528_162128.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> umm. not sure. looks broken
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well with the white like color the panel is hard to see
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Need to think about this. It's a hard balance to strike between being too simple, and going over the top and ending up with a 'feature tour' rather than an installer slideshow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think Xubuntu's hits the nail on the head on that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just intro the desktop, how to get help, and contribute
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cqwifoh1/Screenshot_20170528_163014.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk what about that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, or at least have those early on, as with speed of some installs now, having at the end may mean many people will never have a chance to see
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, html header box? or still an image?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it's all html
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> no images there
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well other then the kubuntu logo
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> which is using css to position
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> also the slideshow I'm using is the full size one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just changed the size in slideshow.conf
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, yes, I saw we didn't match for some reason in that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think the other slideshows are all the same size it was the use of whole images that messed me up
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> as said the other day, we are not up against an immediate deadline for this, so can take some time to get it right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well its going to at our skill of html and css lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> can do some real builds in a ppa and test in actual installs as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> how
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> before we submit merges
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> you would have to make a new iso
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, no. you could upload to a ppa, add that ppa to the live session and upgrade the slideshow package, then run the install
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, or we could even upload to the KCI ppa, and spin a KCI iso with the modified slideshow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm still stuck on getting this box height
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe if you are not trying to do the things with a big background image, the testing script gives a better result, but seeing your changes in the actual installer is better :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm not using a big background
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just css color
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, not now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> the screenshots I'm showing are not
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I meant before
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the one in the archive
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> which looks not too bad on the testing script, but messed up in the real installer
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> anyway. point was that as an extra QA step, we can quite easily test changes in the real installer. by one method or another
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sjqOewv5/Screenshot_20170528_164413.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> got it now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok. can see how you get on with this.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'm resisting doing too much as (a) I don't like this code and (b) my natural tendancy would be to try to take over and do it all my way :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it would be easier to start all over most likely
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but maybe harder to get it started
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> easier down the line
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I did wonder that. as the original was out of date, but not too bad a base
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I took the Ubuntu Bungie one as a base
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I like that typo. lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Budgie?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wkt9y7sp/Screenshot_20170528_164915.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> thats the normal slide color
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe that could be a communitty event? ubuntu Bungie?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm finding how much I hate that Kate won't let you pull tabs out into new windows
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I love that in every browser
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> seems I broke kickoff lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24695241/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9jpiE3Ih/Screenshot_20170528_165638.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, it won't be when we have plasma 5.10 😋
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> more neutral sceenshot that won't date maybe?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> welll the join the game one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but I'm working on making an Applications slide in a bit
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> something about the font and font rendering bothers me as well, but dunno how to improve that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> that's the scaling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #312: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #24: FIXED in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #13: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #11: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #13: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #879: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/879/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #14: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #206: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #264: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #27: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #176: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #24: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/30/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #28: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #12: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #11: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #106: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #10: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #8: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #10: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #12: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #16: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #12: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #12: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #110: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #7: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: ignore lintian warning header-has-overly-generic-name we are not going
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/201/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/201/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #9: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #121: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #121: SUCCESS in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #121: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2245: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2245: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2245: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #13: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #11: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #14: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #10: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #9: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #376: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #153: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #152: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/14/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #377: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #153: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #154: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #19: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2246: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2246: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2246: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2246/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2247: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2247: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2247: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2247/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/998588749327032325
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #378: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/378/
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-5-bugfix-update-for-kubuntu-18-04-lts-testing-help-required/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1103: SUCCESS in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #12: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #84: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #152: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #109: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #137: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #71: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #142: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #100: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #96: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #146: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #125: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #82: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #100: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #92: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #106: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #64: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #110: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #147: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #104: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/104/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #98: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #100: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #73: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #135: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #151: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #136: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #156: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #100: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #117: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #110: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #141: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #123: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #129: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #96: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #70: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #140: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #109: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #98: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #71: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #126: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #145: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #122: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #91: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #105: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #117: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #132: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #141: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #112: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #127: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #77: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #152: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #155: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #123: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #97: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #110: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #80: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #110: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #123: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #109: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #137: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #116: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #105: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #125: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #85: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #112: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #87: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #117: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #113: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #108: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #104: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #125: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #111: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #129: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #135: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #143: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #145: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #146: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #207: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #160: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #144: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #12: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #14: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #14: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #29: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #131: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Tested 2 system here with plasma 5.12.5.  Everything is working OK except for this known issue: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368838
<ubottu> KDE bug 368838 in general "plasmashell memory leak when slideshow is used for wallpaper/media frame/photo widget with QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic" [Major,Resolved: upstream]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #14: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #14: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #15: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #516: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #517: STILL FAILING in 6.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #518: STILL FAILING in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_syndication build #14: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_syndication/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop build #519: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #325: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #428: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #14: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-python build #420: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-python/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-python build #421: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-python/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #218: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #219: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #429: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #122: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #174: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #50: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #175: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #159: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #326: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #160: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/160/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #15: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2248: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2248: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2248: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #6: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/13/
<sitter> Mirv: FYI in case you end up putting qt 5.10+ into a snap: beware temporary file problems https://packaging.neon.kde.org/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=13e45db62e9f7bcf9703858eb7d55953cdfb4c36
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2249: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2249: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2249: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2249/
<Mirv> sitter: that was forwarded to #ubuntu-qt, thank you. I haven't had time for Qt since the April 2017 layoffs since I'm working on other things now and my Ubuntu contributions tend to be more modest now.
<Mirv> extra free time creation machine would be welcomed though.
<shadeslayer> one for me too plz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same here please :P
<wxl> ahoneybun: can you create a pull request for this? seems a reasonable addition and we're soon to have a tb election so ideally all the kubuntu devs are on there
<wxl> oops link
<wxl> ahoneybun: https://github.com/ahoneybun/lp-election-helper/commit/4c833cd42d34e5bf66a1a1c1e97b6a121ac3364c
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper/pull/2https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper/pull/2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wxl :
<wxl> thx ahoneybun 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> your welcome
<mparillo_> I enabled proposed in a BB VM, and all looks good to me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1104: SUCCESS in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, could you comment on the SRU bug when you have time? SRU team tend to check on Wedneday for things to let through. probably best not to mention the Qt bug if not specific to this
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mparillo_ thanks, and the same :)  ^^
<acheronuk> mparillo_: ah, I see you have :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/14/
<mparillo_> And I G+'d the call for testers.
<mparillo_> If any update is likely to solve more bugs than it creates, once you get to .5, it should be pretty safe. It is not like we are trying to SRU 5.13.0 in when it comes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #13: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #14: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #125: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #103: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/103/
<acheronuk> mparillo_: I agree. just a procedure to go through here and qa boxes to tick
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #72: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #152: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #65: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #101: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #153: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #124: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #101: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #141: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #97: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #106: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #71: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #156: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #72: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #133: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #128: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #130: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #118: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #141: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #126: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #99: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #143: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #93: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #130: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #124: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rocs build #97: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rocs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #137: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmouth build #136: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmouth/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #124: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #110: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #114: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-stash build #118: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-stash/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #127: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #111: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #117: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross-interpreters/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_poxml build #136: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_poxml/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #126: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #144: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #142: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #148: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #146: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #146: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #78: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_muon build #118: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_muon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #74: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #101: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #101: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #14: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #102: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #88: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #123: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #111: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #112: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #99: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #157: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #13: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #92: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #113: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #138: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #106: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #138: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #83: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #145: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #98: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #81: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #109: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #142: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmplot build #109: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmplot/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #110: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #105: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #111: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #317: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #103: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #96: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #431: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #146: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #15: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #161: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/161/
<gregormi> Hi, I consider to install Kubutu on a friends 32 bit notebook. I havn't used Kubutu before. I would like to know if there is an automatic update mechnism to easily receive future updates?
<gregormi> I found this: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Advanced#Software_Management "By default Kubuntu comes with a great package manager called Muon Discover". Will this notify the user for example if there is a security fix in Mozilla Firefox?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #208: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2250: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2250: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2250: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2250/
<mparillo_> gregormi: I believe it will notify you if there is a new version of FF available in the repos. I do not believe FF ships security fixes.
<gregormi> ok, thanks.
<femme> gregormi: the channel you want is #kubuntu and yes muon has an indicator to notify when there are updates. (and yes firefox updates include security fixes, they are also backported to the ESR (extended support release))
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #404: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #10: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #106: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/106/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2251: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2251: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2251: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2251/
<genii> Eudora source code is now released to the Computer History Museum, under BSD license, for those that might be interested.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie have you been here? http://livingcomputers.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Is there a policy against removing snapd @tsimonq2 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They would prefer we raise our concerns with it, but there's no policy against axing it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Neat.
<valorie> ahoneybun: I've not, but Tom and I have talked about going
<valorie> just haven't done it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1105: SUCCESS in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #96: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #14: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/14/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #104: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kruler build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kruler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdebugsettings/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #16: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/66/
<blaze> solus ditches Qt, can we wait for clivejo's return?
<acheronuk> blaze: AFAIK solus is still working on a KDE release
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone using kci ppa facing issue with kmail inbox ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2252: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2252: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2252: SUCCESS in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2252/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2253: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2253: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2253: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2253/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/999708201867251712
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, and Plasma goodness just landed in Bionic. \o/
<genii> What should be used instead of kwin-dbg or plasma-desktop-dbg now for useful bug reports?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1106: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1106/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #170: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #379: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #190: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
<pereiraalex[m]> hi
<pereiraalex[m]> i am testing kubuntu with stable kci.... do you guys package qtcreator also ( since on stable kci, qt is  5.10 vs 5.9 from kubuntu ? )
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: no, we do not package qtcreator. #ubuntu-qt is probably the place to ask. also in KCI repos plasma 5.13 and some other things now require Qt >= 5.10 which is why there is a testing build of that in there
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: thanks ... but .. how can i then use plasma 5.13 and qtcreator at the same time ?
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: KCI repos are a testing ground for the things we support. if packages there run ok on a user system, then great, but that is not it's role. 
<acheronuk> qtcreator can be downloaded with bundled Qt from qt.io I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> genii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: sorry, i meant to ask, when 5.13 move to proper kubuntu backports with new 5.10 qt. how will qtcreator work then ?
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: for that we would rebuild all the Qt ABI reverse dependencies
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: that is the list we did for 5.9.5 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dwzsqJyTXQ/
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: thanks ... that was what i was looking for. It would be nice if for kci also ( and almost make kubuntu kci a neon alike distro ) but important is for proper backports
<acheronuk> qtcreator is a pain to build usually, so I did not even think to try
<acheronuk> plus should soon hopefully be moving to Qt 5.11, as that is what we will have in cosmic, so it would be a little pointless at the moment
<acheronuk> I put 5.10 in KCI repos to just keep things ticking along in the meantime, and do some early testing
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: i know ... my main distro is gentoo.. just recently using kubuntu
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: just trying to find a way... i know my way around of things, and would like to use development packages and try to find bugs or help
<pereiraalex[m]> i meant , trying to find a way to help with testing.
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: appreciated. is this on bionic or cosmic?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: bionic .... but well, ... already tested cosmic, but still the same qtcreator issue
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: ok. let me see if it builds
<pereiraalex[m]> its not very hard to change, a sed line and a apt pinning and i can change bionic<->cosmic easilly :P
<acheronuk> new qbs built for bionic. that's a start
<pereiraalex[m]> :)
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: how could i help with building/packaging ? i have some ~15 years of gentoo experience :P
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/
<acheronuk> though that needs some serious work :/
<acheronuk> I will have to go shortly, but should be around again later I think
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: thanks, i will read it !
<acheronuk> some of the links there are probably broken by now
<pereiraalex[m]> no worries, i will dive through it in the weekend and ask here if i need help :)
<pereiraalex[m]> be back later!
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: ok. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages?field.name_filter=qtcreator&field.status_filter=published
<acheronuk> lets see if that builds!
<acheronuk> qtcreator takes ages....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #445: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/445/
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: nice :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #92: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/92/
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: are you rik mills ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2254: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2254: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2254: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2254/
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: yes
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: damn ... have a truckload of packages from you :)
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: btw ... installed qtcreator ... looking good 
<acheronuk> good. I just no change rebuilt the one from cosmic, and hoped....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qool.
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: thanks , seems everything works ok, even with kci packages
<pereiraalex[m]> acheronuk: i am testing git packages also to see if i can catch  a wayland bug i have, randomly, after some usage on wayland, and "invisible" window appears
<acheronuk> main machine being nvidia stops me testing that much
<pereiraalex[m]> i would do a bug report, but i really cannot reproduce it, its random.. can be one hour without it happening, and then bang !
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> pereiraalex, try to get the backtrace or a recording.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #176: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #151 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #151: ABORTED in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #268: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/268/
<pereiraalex[m]> tomazcanabrava i can try maybe a recording with my phone. backtrade, there doesn't seem to be any. in some cases, i can even close the window with the keyboard. Closing window with other ways ( like preset window effect, results if lockup and need to reset computer )
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #17: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #147: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #142: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #13: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2255: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2255: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2255: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add distro-release-notifier
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/202/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/202/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #122: SUCCESS in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #122: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #122: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2256: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2256: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2256: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #394: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_distro-release-notifier/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 plasma-workspace and ksysguard halt in phased updates has been overridden. just seems to not be show yet on the SRU status page
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not that it matters much for us anyway......
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #77: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/253/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-26
<apol> hey, can someone make sure discover 5.12.5.1 is packaged? I've just received 4 bug reports coming your way for a crash there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @apol, Yep, it's packaged.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just has to go through the usual processes.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But it's pending.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2257: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2257: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2257: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #152 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<phate408kl> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<phate408kl> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<phate408kl> KurousagiMK2 soee_ amichair_ hggdh soee sasukeskapa keithzg DalekSec him-cesjf simion314 shadeslayer teo- kfunk kb9vqf IrcsomeBot acheronuk mparillo Mamarok sgclark DarinMiller sitter valorie sayakb nggraham markey doko SilentGhost ubot9 dantti claydoh silver_saucepan mamarley Odur alleehol scottn kubuntu-ci wxl superfly Tm_T ryanakca BionicMac wxl[m] keithzg[m] acrouthamel[m] markey_work ahoneybun ricktimmis[m] davmor2 mariogrip popey lisandro gre
<Mamarok> just spam *sigh*
<soee_> :<
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #152: ABORTED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/152/
<femme> I updated https://phabricator.kde.org/T8804 with some good news. Would it be possible to get a new package into 18.04 to adress the a11y issue? I think it's very important
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Simon can package it. (@tsimonq2)  But you can also use xvkbd, it's already in the archive
<femme> This what they look like next to each other: https://i.imgur.com/GhbWOEO.png qvkbd looks better but xvkbd has more functionality
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2258: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2258: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2258: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #663: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/663/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #5: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #318: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #253: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #102: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #105: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #17: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/17/
<ErichEickmeyer> Hey all! If you haven't heard, we at Ubuntu Studio decided to use Plasma as our first additional DE along with Xfce. As such, some people voiced concerns over wacom tablet support. We noticed that the wacomtablet KCM has made its way into the Experimental PPA. Let me know if there's anything you need from the Ubuntu Studio team. :)
<acheronuk> ErichEickmeyer: thanks. it is being readied to go into debian here: https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/extras/wacomtablet
<acheronuk> though the KDE packaer is on vacation right now. will make enquiries as to when that might get movement
<ErichEickmeyer> acheronuk: Thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2259: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2259: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2259: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #664: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/664/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #157: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #19: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/19/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2260: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2260: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2260: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #665: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #159: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #17: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #107: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #80: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #110: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #16: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #93: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #109: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #92: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #221: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #191: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #107: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #205: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #100: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #249: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #9: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #186: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #98: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #110: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #111: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #133: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #14: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/14/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-20
<mparillo> Makes sense. As you know, especially in FLOSS, frequently more bug fixing love goes into the new version.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Developers responding to kded5 bug report (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407614)  are requesting to test the patch here (https://phabricator.kde.org/D21278).  Anyone online know enough know to either apply the patch or download and compile the new code?
<ubottu> KDE bug 407614 in daemon "kded_touchpad crashes at startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #64: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tried cloning the entire plasma desktop (https://phabricator.kde.org/source/plasma-desktop/repository/master/) and changing branch to 5.16 (git branch  origin/Plasma/5.16).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When attempting to compile, I was not able to find -dev packages for KF5Kirigami2 and KF5QQC2DeskopStyle.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> package search shows this: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=KF5Kirigami2&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all but again no dev package in the repo for libkf5kirigami2-5.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> turning in for the night....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll put a patched build in a PPA for when you are back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #58: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #53: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #56: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #51: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #56: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #89: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #65: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #60: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #62: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_analitza build #3: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_analitza/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #63: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2970: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2970: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2970: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/72/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vpinon> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller Has landed anyway: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=ecea8b93d997333daa6edeb7a9e611db40425344
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller building in ```ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma```
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk kicks launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Rik.  I verified touchpad settings and shortcuts are working on the laptop.  On the desktop where I do not have a touchpad, the SS touchpad selection causes a crash.  Updating bug report...
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @DarinMiller, I have also seen that crash in a virtual machine fwiw.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2971: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2971: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2971: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2971/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> latest update kci on disco .. my brightness button doesnt work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407721
<ubottu> KDE bug 407721 in general "Brightness keys no longer work with Plasma 5.16" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "Beta testers will need to cleanup the "[powerdevil]" section in ~/.config/kglobalshortcutsrc"
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> what "cleanup" mean ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> tried to change the globalshortcut through the setting
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A62paU5P/file_15425.jpg
<valorie> @myfenris that error message is pretty crazy!
<valorie> I suggest uploading that image to the bug report
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407721
<ubottu> KDE bug 407721 in general "Brightness keys no longer work with Plasma 5.16" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<valorie> oh, says fixed -- are you running the patched thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, I haven't looked at what the config file duplicate entries look like, but if it were me (I use virually no custom shortcuts), I would just delete the config file, restart plasma , and let an ok version get re-written
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.15.90.1-0ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> includes the last 2 plasma-desktop patches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #3: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #3: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #3: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #2: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik, thanks! Downloaded and working great.  Filing new bug report now...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> another minor bug filed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407783
<ubottu> KDE bug 407783 in general "Touchpad crashes System Settings on desktop without touchpad" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksysguard build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksysguard/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> anyone eles have a desktop without a touchpad running 5.16 beta that can confirm SS/input/touchpad crashing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @DarinMiller, It happens to me on a virtual machine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thanks Eric.  Just wanted to verify something not unique to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @DarinMiller, Nope. It's consistent across multiple installs.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And another... .https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> bad link ^^, correct one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407785
<ubottu> KDE bug 407785 in messaging-application "KDEConnect crashes on plasma 5.16 beta" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, this something i want to do .. but waiting confirmation from you 1st :) before i "clean up" the wrong thing
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, tried and it doesn't work ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x777) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/a1CbUZrF/file_15429.jpg manually assigned the shortcut , then its works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2972: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2972: SUCCESS in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2972: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2972/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, wierd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #28: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #6: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #6: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #73: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2973: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2973/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2973: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2973/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2973: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2973/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: …   libkf5akonadicore-bin libkf5incidenceeditor-bin libkf5mailcommon-plugins libkf5messageviewer-plugins libkf5pimcommon-plugins libkf5screen-bin … <—- can be removed right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't know what you removed, so can't say
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris didn't remove anything .. this just came up after i upgrade to latest kci stable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller I see that Touchpad KCM crash bug with no touchpad in Opensuse as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #3: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #2: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krita build #3: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmag build #2: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmag/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #2: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #2: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kexi build #45: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-22
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #4: UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #3: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Good to know the touchpad crash is repeatable.  It's been awhile since I spun up a flavor of Suse...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> anyone know where I can find/install KF5PulseAudioQt -dev packages?  I need them to compile the latest KDEConnect to test a crash fix.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kexi build #3: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kexi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksysguard build #2: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #2: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, the guys on the KDEConnect-dev channel walked me thru  eliminatation of the PA depends in the repsective cmake files.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #3: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #2: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2974: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2974: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2974: SUCCESS in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2974/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #68: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #49: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_discover build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_discover/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksysguard build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksysguard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksysguard build #3: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksysguard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksysguard build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksysguard/60/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2975: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2975: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2975: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
<vip> hi there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #52: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #87: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2976: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2976: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2976: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2976/
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> I have a question, do you all see /usr/bin/unattended-upgrades process just hanging in there? If so it's a bug. Needs a small patch to fix
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Wait, nope, it's a different script
<BluesKaj> hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2977: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2977: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2977/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2977: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2977/
<vpinon> Hello all, Ninjas & Co :D
<vpinon> If you are interested, I have packaged Kdenlive 19.04 & master which have new deps, especially rttr lib, also packaged
<vpinon> my RTTR package is just working, but I haven't taken care of licensing stuff
<vpinon> RTTR &Kdenlive tests are failing, I don't know how to deal with loading the shared libs (initializing LD_LIBRARY_PATH for the test)
<vpinon> all this is in our PPA (launchpad:~kdenlive)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> vpinon: rttr is already packaged for 19.10, and is backportable: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rttr/0.9.6+dfsg1-1
<vpinon> ah! good to know :\
<vpinon> packaged just for us or others depend on it? few weeks back I couldn't find a deb package...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Its recent. just accepted into debian 2 days ago, and then synced to Ubuntu
<vpinon> OK, and patrick is Kdenlive maintainer :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2978: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2978: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2978/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2978: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2978/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2979: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2979: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2979/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2979: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2979/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> tag everyone :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Attempting to play with calamres....I have successfully resolved all cmake deps... but I run into this issue when attempting to make.... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N78rrRBJ8F/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> any guidance much appreciated...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm I had a mixed enviro where cmake found my anaconda directory...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Where do I find the -dev sources for qtwebengine: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Qt5WebEngine&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+package/qtwebengine5-dev
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nm, walter helped me ...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but thanks Rik.  I don't know how I missed it in my apt and google searching.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> calamers built succesfully.....now to do some playing....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> and it launches ....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1166x695) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f20eOaqC/file_15499.jpg Well it's a start....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1166x695) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aJBChief/file_15501.jpg Fixed the kubuntu logo:
<valorie> isn't the correct spelling Eoan?
<wxl> 'tis
<wxl> also YAY CALAMARES
<valorie> the Kub logo looks good
<valorie> if a bit tiny
<valorie> kde logos are here: https://kde.org/stuff/clipart.php
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Small size might be due to hi-dpi.... but all other aspect are looking good on hi-dpi...
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so you are moving ahead with Cala?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh good link... did not know about that...
<valorie> if so, that's awesome!
<valorie> the official logos are less colorful
<valorie> but we should use official anyway
<valorie> IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I plan to pick Simon's brain since he implemented in Lubuntu.  Right now I am just learning how to configure.  Once it works, I will need help with proper packaging, then when can give it try.
<wxl> did you already see our settings package?
<valorie> wxl is a bit of an expert too
<valorie> and the head expert: sitter
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No, i have not seen Lubuntu's setting pkg....
<wxl> i find it SOOOOO EASY to configure. i didn't even really have to ask anyone. i just got in there and started doing things
<wxl> you can go to the github and see all the default configs. they're very well commented
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will accept everyone's help.... well almost everyone.... :)
<wxl> !info calamares-settings-lubuntu
<ubottu> calamares-settings-lubuntu (source: calamares-settings-ubuntu): Lubuntu Calamares Settings and Branding. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:19.04.4 (disco), package size 2338 kB, installed size 2571 kB
<wxl> we have that in our phabricator if it's useful to you https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/
<wxl> on github, src/modules or src/branding is where you'll dig through. just look for the .confs
<wxl> i already made an apport hook for cala, btw. 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl, I have many weak areas including packaging, finding packages, searching github, patching and compiling stuff.  So I may need more than a little assistance.
<wxl> @DarinMiller i'm happy to answer any question. none is silly. just ask. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #48: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #62: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #43: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #5: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #59: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/59/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #69: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #47: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2980: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2980: SUCCESS in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2980: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2980/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kexi build #46: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2981: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2981: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2981: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2981/
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was removed by: ericadams
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> random contemplations and observations....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> packaging is messy, time consuming and complicated...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Trying to leverage Lubuntu's accomplishments here... https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/.  I thought kubuntu hade phab dev site also, but I cannot find it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we just use kde's phab
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I aslo cannot find the kubuntu flavor of ubiquity... I was hoping it would be a branch of this https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity but not that I can see...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/tree/ubiquity/frontend
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE front end files and subfolder
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, kde_ui.py has to be the single longest python script I have ever seen...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Without knowledge of the ubiquity package, could the kde portion of ubiquity been discovered via a search?  I did not think to drill down several levels of discover the kde packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Issues that I was hoping to address with calameres was consistentent booting on my hybrid laptop and a speedier user experience in the install menus.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't think calameres will fix the boot issue as I suspect the issue lies in the seed file (kubuntu.seed).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The failed boot could be remedied by adding a boot config option i.e. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y7jPTtgJR5/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I would also like direct live boot options that avoid maybe-ubiquity, but then the boot menu starts to become cluttered...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I really like the speed of calameres ,but I do see an easy way (i.e. qt.ui file) to add options like "minimal install" and/or install NVidia driver at boot time.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G42n9JFRyK/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> can someone advise me ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which kubuntu, 19.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> that is a bit strange.  I have all those installed on my machine.  to avoid removal, just specify to install the packages that are suggested for removal: sudo apt install libkf5purpose5 libkf5purpose-bin plasma-widgets-addons qml-module-org-kde-purpose
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which versoin of plasma (do you have any ppa installed)?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-26
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yups ... kci
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> stable
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following information may help to resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libkf5purpose-bin : Depends: libkaccounts1 (>= 4:19.04.1+p19.04+git20190525.0013) but 4:19.04.1+p19.04+git20190521.2358-0 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages will be upgraded: …   kaccounts-integration libkaccounts1 libkf5purpose-bin libkf5purpose5 qml-module-org-kde-purpose … 5 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i think some of the package still in building while i do the update .. now everything is fine ... thanks @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good to hear its working now... .I think libkaccounts1 upstream as I don't see it in the kubuntu packages.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> !info libkaccounts1
<DarinMiller> try again from konversation....
<DarinMiller> !infof libkaccounts1
<DarinMiller> !info libkaccounts1
<ubottu> libkaccounts1 (source: kaccounts-integration): System to administer web accounts - shared library. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Due to kaccounts-integration in stable needing to be rebuilt after a new unstable purpose build is copied over by the CI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2982: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2982: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2982/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2982: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2982/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #52: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2983: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2983: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2983: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2983/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi everyone.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> QQ regarding lib depends.  Yesterday Khairui had an issue with kaccounts and apt was complaining about libkaccounts1 version.  When/where are libs-dev built?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When I search libkaccounts1 in ubuntu packages, I see its a member of libkaccounts1. But I don't see libkaccounts1 in the kubuntu package list.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller Its a library produced by kaccounts-integration … https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaccounts-integration
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I also checked in plasma, frameworks and applicationss (https://download.kde.org/stable) but I am missing something obvious
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's where I am confused.  libkaccounts1 is listed as a depends for kaccounts-integration  https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kaccounts-integration/tree/debian/control). So libkaccounts1 is built by  kaccounts-integration as sub-package and then used to create kaccounts-integration/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Seems like circular dependency... browning kaccounts-integration cmake files now to see if build process can  enlighten me.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kaccounts-integration is a source package name … That source package produces a set of .debs. One of these is a shared library package libkaccounts1. It just contains the library that other thinks can link/depend against … It also produces the kaccount-integration .deb, which contains the files for the KCM and its translations. … So the package with the KCM depends on the shared lib package, but not the other way around
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ok, I think I have fuzzy and sufficient  understanding for now. ...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krita build #6: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krita build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_krita build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #68: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krita build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krita/5/
<blackt0wer> Slight issue with the installer, anyone alive?
<blaze> go on
<blackt0wer> On the final screen of the Kubuntu installer, there is a grammatical mistake. Made should be make.
<blackt0wer> That is all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/64/
<blaze> noted
<blackt0wer> Cheers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #3: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I call dibs ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #4: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calligra build #3: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calligra/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #48: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> has anyone tested the ubiquity slideshow by setting UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW enviromental variable?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tried:  export UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW="True" and: export UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW=1 and ran ubiquity from the command line via: "ubiqity kde_ui" from a live boot, but neither True or "1" worked.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/tree/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py#n473
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #3: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/3/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-18
<RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2020-May/011840.html
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> How do Santa's builds relate to Kubuntu CI?
<RikMills> mparillo: not much, as those are mostly for autopkgtest checks which you can't do in a launchpad PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anything I can do to help with Kubuntu CI transition?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> One initial idea is to use the lubuntu ci tooling to do a test instance. Say just building the plasma stack. Maybe assist some way with that
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> very early days
<mamarley> Heads-up to anyone with a Groovy system with -proposed enabled: Do NOT install initramfs-tools* 0.137.  It seems to cause boot failure.
<RikMills> mamarley: 0.137ubuntu1 ?
<mamarley> That's the one.
<mamarley> I'm still investigating, but that's the only package I installed recently that could conceivably cause getting dumped to busybox on start.
<RikMills> mamarley: I have let the person who did the merge know
<mamarley> I was going to file a bug; I just wanted to be sure first.
<RikMills> I can't test at the moment.
<mamarley> My investigation is complete.  It is definitely initramfs-tools.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, that's not hapening here. I have initramfs-tools installed, but no boot issues here on Gorilla
<mamarley> BluesKaj: You have -proposed enabled?
<BluesKaj> I think so, ...checking
<BluesKaj> yup it's enabled
<mamarley> Hmm, that's odd.  I guess I need to do some more testing…
<BluesKaj> think it installed yesterday morning iirc, i was surprised to see a proposed deb without recalling adding a ppa which I assumed it was, which now apparently is not
<RikMills> BluesKaj: doubt it. it was only uploaded 3 hrs ago
<BluesKaj> uhoh, sorry , my mistake mamarley, RikMills, just ran an update, looks there are upgrades available to initramfs-tools 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Don't install it!
<BluesKaj> ok mamarley I won't, ...thanks
<RikMills> mamarley: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/0.137ubuntu2
<mamarley> RikMills: Thanks!  We really don't deserve you. :)
<BluesKaj> so should I comment proposed to prevent this issue with initramfs-tools?
<mamarley> In general, having -proposed enabled is a bad idea unless you really know what you are doing and are a masochist.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, odd thing is that I didn't add it to the sources.list
<BluesKaj> ok it's commented 
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-19
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<RikMills> mamarley: I guess you have been trying the 5.19 beta? Any issues?
<mamarley> RikMills: I have indeed!  Most everything seems fine.  I did find and report one small bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421779
<ubottu> KDE bug 421779 in general "Powerdevil icon disappears at each login starting with 5.18.90" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RikMills> odd. thanks :)
<RikMills> I'll copy it to the normal staging ppas in a bit
<mamarley> Thanks!  You do a wonderful job. :)
<BluesKaj> reboot went fine here after commenting proposed
<mamarley> The offending package ended up getting deleted.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x722) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YcViZVmK/file_29959.jpg
<BluesKaj> ok good stuff :-)
<krieghof> Hello I have a weird Bug with Kubuntu. Gnome-Boxes doesn't respect my language settings. As it seems no gtk app is respecting the language. Any Idea how to fix this?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, this on vm or native?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> im having a display resizing on the latest focal update on my vm virtualbox .. ubuntu + plasma wayland working but not x11 :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> VM
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> there is new kernel update .. lets see if this update help it go back to normal
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, kvm ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Virtualbox
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i see .. 6.1.8 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 5.2.39+git
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh ..
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I didn't like 6.x
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, mind to share what u dont like with?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407058
<ubottu> KDE bug 407058 in common "KDE Plasma5 can't change resolution in VM after last update" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @ubottu, owh .. so its not only me ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i thought im the only one
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but its work fine with plasma wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> is it kinda weird ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, When I first tried it parts of the UI were bad with a dark theme. That may be fixed now, but I have just stayed on 5.2 as it still does what I want
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ubuntu x11 also even worst .. just black screen after login ... kde plasma can login but the resolution stick to 800x600
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> is it x11 bugs or virtualbox 6.1.x ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://old.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/g8bfeg/fyi_how_to_make_kde_plasma_work_at_resolutions/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> can above link help to solved ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> temporary ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> " If Kscreen is unloaded, the guest screen resolution can only be changed with xrandr or with the VM host's guest autosize functionality. System settings will no longer have a page for setting the screen resolution."
<RikMills> no idea
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok thanks !
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1789545
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1789545 in virtualbox-guest-additions "Can't auto-resize display on Fedora 31 guest VM" [Medium,On_qa]
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, when its going to be release for focal ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, It's not. it needs Qt 5.14
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ouch ... okie
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, does this bugs fixed in groovy?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i mean kde 5.18.9
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't know, but I suspect not
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> bcoz the bugs is still open right .. else should be close already
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Virtualbox 5.2 never triggers the bug, so I can't tell
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, tried with 5.2.42
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> plasma still cant change display :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but the gnome work compared the 6.1.x which cant logon to x11
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> sorry ... the auto-resize guest display works!
<Guest21786> Hi there
<Guest21786> Who is the best person to talk to about QA?
<valorie> qa of what?
<valorie> we do lots of testing before releases, esp. in #ubuntu-quality
<valorie> all the flavors pitch in and test each others' ISOs
<valorie> and there is some pre-release testing in here
<valorie> if you hang out in the chan for some days you'll hear about it -- much of our devel team is in europe, so it's pretty quiet in their night
<valorie> Guest21786: ^^^
<Guest21786> I am exploring the idea of contributing for testing but I was hoping someone who knows all the areas of QA to basically give me an overview. So I can get an idea of how I can slot in.
<Guest21786> I don't fancy reinstalling Kubuntu on my machine to test though so I don't know how I will be able to contribute
<Guest21786> valorie: ^^
<valorie> well, much testing is done in a VM
<valorie> if your machine has enough power it's easy enough to install vbox or so
<valorie> that said, much of QA is getting people to actually file bug reports
<valorie> and having people triage those reports and test to see if they are reproducible
<valorie> and then of course to propose and test a fix if possible
<valorie> fortunately, it's easy to file BRs in ubuntu
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the cli
<Guest21786> I see, ok
<valorie> so what are you interested in doing?
<Guest21786> I can file bug reports easily just by using the OS I guess
<valorie> you might subscribe to kubuntu-devel ML too
<valorie> and see what's going on
<Guest21786> Will it go over my head if it's more about coding?
<valorie> right now, there is a discussion about re-creating our CI system
<Guest21786> Sometimes I feel like I want to contribute and help, on the other hand I am put off by my lack of knowledge on some technical asepcts
<valorie> CI=continuous integration, in this case for packaging
<Guest21786> aspects*
<valorie> eh
<valorie> I'm a grandma, and can only be called "technical" at the most basic level
<Guest21786> Okay, I know enough about CI to know that it's part of the dev process
<valorie> cool
<Guest21786> Is IRC the main channel of comms for the team?
<Guest21786> My questions are quite general at this point
<valorie> IRC and the list
<valorie> for instance https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2020-May/011840.html
<Guest21786> Like, how big is the team? What tools do you guys use? Who is in charge of what?
<valorie> small team, we're not all guys
<valorie> as for specific tools, unsure
<valorie> rik mills is our lead devel
<Guest21786> Alrighty
<valorie> I suggest registering with nickserv
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<valorie> if you want to keep using IRC
<Guest21786> I'll consider that later
<Guest21786> I'll probably read some of the archives to get a sense of the conversations that you all have
<valorie> cool
<valorie> there is a html of the backlog of this chan going back years
<Guest21786> How about voice calls? Does that happen at all every now and then?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-20
<valorie> we have done mumble in the past, which I guess you could say are voice calls
<valorie> and we have a big blue button of our own, courtesy of BBB
<valorie> which is voice plus vid plus screen sharing
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<RikMills> mamarley: are you able to test? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4071
<mamarley> RikMills: Sure, just a <s>minute</s>hour for it to publish after I copied it to my staging PPA (so I don't have to add yet more PPAs to my systems).
 * mamarley kicks LP
<mamarley> Ouch!  I stubbed my toe.  I guess I should have worn the steel-toed boots…
<RikMills> the servers are flaky, but the racks are heavy duty and bolted down ;)
 * mamarley remembers the good old days when it took <10min to publish.  Sometimes it now takes longer than that just to upload after the build gets done.
<mamarley> RikMills: I think I might have found a packaging issue with the Plasma beta.  If I attempt to edit window rules in systemsettings, I got an error in the konsole telling me the kitemmodels QML module was not installed.  I installed "qml-module-org-kde-kitemmodels" (this should probably be a dependency of something?) but now I get ""file:///usr/share/kpackage/kcms/kcm_kwinrules/contents/ui/RulesEditor.qml" "Error loading QML file.\n42: Type 
<mamarley> RuleItemDelegate unavailable\n63: Type OptionsComboBox unavailable\n32: \"QQC2.ComboBox.valueRole\" is not available due to component versioning.\n"".
<RikMills> mamarley: will look in a bit
<mamarley> Thanks!
<RikMills> mamarley: looks like qqc2-desktop-style needs a rebuild against 5.14 to fix the 2nd of your errors
<mamarley> RikMills: Awesome, thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-21
<RikMills> plasma 5.18.5 is now in focal archive updates
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-22
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Driver Manager crashes every time in Groovy if launched from plasma-settings.
<Eickmeyer> Not sure if you're aware or if you know what's up.
<RikMills> It is fixed in proposed
<Eickmeyer> Way ahead of me as usual :D
<RikMills> Eickmeyer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcmutils/5.70.0-0ubuntu2
<Eickmeyer> So then it looks like we're waiting on a migrate?
<RikMills> sadly most things that build on Qt in proposed will not migrate until it does
<RikMills> and Qt may be quite a while
<Eickmeyer> Joy.
<Eickmeyer> I also added studio-controls to kcm because I'm funny that way.
<RikMills> it's handy to be able to do. Opensuse have a KCM that launches yast
<Eickmeyer> I think I knew about that.
<RikMills> its where I pinched the format for the driver one from
<Eickmeyer> And I pinched the format for studio-controls from you.
<RikMills> :D
<RikMills> the KDE developer who broke it didn't even realise it was a thing. so he thought the code that allowed it was wrong
<Eickmeyer> Someone smacked him for that, I'm sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am confused, what did the KDE dev fail to realize?
<RikMills> Was tempted, but instead thanked him for fixing it quickly once he was told
<Eickmeyer> Hehe
<Eickmeyer> @DarinMiller: The ability to launch any configuration program as if it was a KDE Configuration Module from System Seattings.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, That the code that seemed to allow a fake KCM had a purpose
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ah, OK.
<Eickmeyer> I mean, I can see his point. At first glance, it looks like a security risk/bug/exploit, but it's a legit thing.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-23
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> good night everybody
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good afternoon.
<santa_> RikMills: FYI I'm going to leave this night a couple of test rebuilds
<santa_> I've already updated groomlake for groovy but not area51 yet
<santa_> the reason is that I would like to have at least one final rebuild for focal
<santa_> once that's done I would upgrade are51 stuff as well
<santa_> * area51
<santa_> Hi DarinMiller 
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ack
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-24
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
